# TTC #1 and over 30



## Smimms

Hello Ladies,
For some reason my Mimmsy profile was deleted, but I would like to restart this thread. This is a great forum for us more mature TTCers. I promise I will maintain this thread.

Testing schedule

April 25
MrsChezek

April 29
liltiger

May 4
Breezy81 

May 8
grkprn
Nicki79

May 12
Preg_pilot


May 13
Smimms
Veganlily

May 17
Bakingbabe 

May 20
MD1223

May 21
snowflakes120

May23
Josie1999
Yay BFP Pregpilot H&H 9 months!!


GOOD LUCK LADIES!!


----------



## Heather11

Hey there! I am also TTC baby number 1 as well! I have been trying for about 6 months now. I am soon to be 32! Eeek!


----------



## Mazzy17

I turned 30 in December and have been trying for nearly 11 months x


----------



## Breezy81

So glad you restarted a new thread! Wonder what happened? :huh:

Hello ladies! 
I am 31 TTC # 1 and just keep hoping this month will be our month. I am on round 4 of clomid this month and waiting for that :bfp:

GL to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## curlygurl

Hey! Great thread! I just turned 33, and this is cycle #14 for #1! Had all the fertility testing done, and the funny thing is DH and I are both "normal" and doc even said my egg reserves were very good for my age...LOL...so praying this month is it, if not next month we move onto Clomid and IUI. Wishing everyone luck!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey, 30 years old, TTC#1, cycle 1.

Wishing us all a lot of luck :)
Lots of :bfp: this in may :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm 33, OH is 34, TTC our first, this is our 4th cycle.

I have hypothyroidism and just found out from docs my levels are off and my dose is being upped. Hopefully if it's been holding us back from catching that egg, at least things are on the up. 

:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

onebumpplease said:


> I'm 33, OH is 34, TTC our first, this is our 4th cycle.
> 
> I have hypothyroidism and just found out from docs my levels are off and my dose is being upped. Hopefully if it's been holding us back from catching that egg, at least things are on the up.
> 
> :dust:

Good thing they are upping your dose. Hopefull that will make this month your month!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Smimms

Let's get some testing dates ladies. AF just got me so I'll be testing May 14th (and possibly before. POAS addict)
I'm 31 soon to be 32. Ttc for 6 months by tracking ovulation only. Doc says everything is ok but hopefully I can start fertility treatments soon.


----------



## preg_pilot

I´ll be testing on the 12th


----------



## Breezy81

I wll be testing on 5/8...and right now that seems forever away!!!! 
Still waiting on a positive opk even though me ticker says it already should have happened :coffee:


----------



## Angelbugg

Good Morning Ladies! This should be a very nice thread, hopefully I can join. I sure can use as much encouragement I can get. I started on the other thread also. 

I'm 31 years old, haven't protected in 11 years, my first husband did have low sperm count so we knew that issue. I am ovulating according to the Dr's blood test. We have not tested DH yet, that's like an act of congress right now LOL, we've let it be in god's hands for the past 5 years but starting this month we are trying every other night for the whole month until AF decides to peek or not. LEt's just pray that I didn't miss any windows if this is possible to happen because we were both too darn tired last night UUGH 

Wish everyone the best of luck. 

Angelbugg

Cycle Day 13 today 4/20


----------



## bakingbabe

Hey all,
I'm 31 and Dh is 36; we have been trying since Nov, more seriously since Jan ( I got opk's and got better at charting and when to dtd!). May is our 10th wedding anniversary and I would love love love a bfp to celebrate. :) Baby dust to all!


----------



## Joey1979

Hi,
I am 32, DH is 34 TTC #1! Came off BCP end of jan so this is my 2nd cycle. I am using OPK and am on cd 22 and still no ovulation! 
I hope this is a lucky thread!!!
:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## Smimms

Heather11 said:


> Hey there! I am also TTC baby number 1 as well! I have been trying for about 6 months now. I am soon to be 32! Eeek!

Me too. Took a while to convince my dh that the clock is ticking lol.


----------



## Smimms

Angelbugg said:


> Good Morning Ladies! This should be a very nice thread, hopefully I can join. I sure can use as much encouragement I can get. I started on the other thread also.
> 
> I'm 31 years old, haven't protected in 11 years, my first husband did have low sperm count so we knew that issue. I am ovulating according to the Dr's blood test. We have not tested DH yet, that's like an act of congress right now LOL, we've let it be in god's hands for the past 5 years but starting this month we are trying every other night for the whole month until AF decides to peek or not. LEt's just pray that I didn't miss any windows if this is possible to happen because we were both too darn tired last night UUGH
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck.
> 
> Angelbugg
> 
> Cycle Day 13 today 4/20


The more the merrier. Welcome! Ovulation tracking is so frustrating try fertility friend.com you can temp track your cm and it helps pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## Angelbugg

Thanks Smimms!
Since this is actually the FIRST month every even seriously trying I haven't even started to track ovulation. I told DH first step is making more time in the bed LOL sorry Like I said before I'm such a newbie I don't know all the slang/abbr. Anyway, So this month we are TRYING every other night. Like I said last night was a miss, he works two jobs and I worked late last night, we were just really to tired LOL Honestly still getting use to the fact that we acutually have to "work" at this baby making thing, like everyone else I'm sure we thought and was taught basically this is going to come natural. So I can't get into to many conversations because I don't have experience other than reading to much and this is technically my first cycle of focusing to try. We just really practiced all these years LOL 

I will check out that site, thanks. 

Hope all is well with all of you. 

Thanks
Angelbugg

Sorry for the length, I got a little carried away with knowing you all won't judge and now how what I am talking about


----------



## MD1223

Hi Ladies, 

I'd love to join the group. I am 32, DH is 30. Been trying since December (2011) for #1. Had first very light BFP this month, but turned into AF yesterday (four days late). :( 

Ready to get back to BD'ing given doctor's go ahead. Not sure when I will test given that we are now off track a few days. Thinking next AF should arrive around May 17, if my body corrects itself to yesterday as CD1. So, test maybe May 20?? 

I have been doing OPKs, but not charting. Sometimes using preseed when needed. 

Excited to have this group!! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Question - how do you get the boxes in your sigs, e.g., countdown to ovulation, etc.? 

I am new to this! Thanks! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> Question - how do you get the boxes in your sigs, e.g., countdown to ovulation, etc.?
> 
> I am new to this! Thanks! :)

I clicked on somebody´s ovulation chart, and it linked me to the site where I could make it.
Then you can get the BBT code from that site, and insert it into your signature on this site.
To edit your signature, go to User CP on the top of the page, and on the left side there is a menu, where you can find where to edit your signature :)


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 said:


> Question - how do you get the boxes in your sigs, e.g., countdown to ovulation, etc.?
> 
> I am new to this! Thanks! :)

Go to edit signature and put in the bb code. I think I got mine at countdown to pregnancy.com


----------



## bakingbabe

I wasn't the orginal asker but thanks for showing us how to add the tickers to our signature. :)


----------



## nicki79

Hi ladies,
Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:


----------



## preg_pilot

nicki79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:

Def not too old :)
I´ve heard of women having children right up to the age of 60, though that´s exceptional.

Most women I know that start out late, start after 35 :)


----------



## nicki79

preg_pilot said:


> nicki79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:
> 
> Def not too old :)
> I´ve heard of women having children right up to the age of 60, though that´s exceptional.
> 
> Most women I know that start out late, start after 35 :)Click to expand...

Thank you that makes me feel better:) My mom had me at 23 and my sister at 25 so she said that I should have done this earlier in life.....I am ready now and I don't feel too old to have a baby lol.


----------



## drsquid

im 39. did 4 rounds of iui (first unmedicated, next two on femara, then one in injectibles). finally got a sperm count (im single and using frozen donor sperm) on the 4th round despite asking every round... count of 6.6million and a progession of 1.. ie crap sperm. so i had no real hope on that last round (and in retrospect shouldnt have had any on the prior cycles). anyway just waiting on af to start injections for round 5 with new donor sperm.. as far as age.. well my doctor is nice enough to tell me he thinks it is my old eggs that made the cycle fail (despite making a crap ton of them) and that the sperm "wasnt that bad". sigh.. so one more injection round then im off to ivf


----------



## Breezy81

Angelbugg said:


> Thanks Smimms!
> Since this is actually the FIRST month every even seriously trying I haven't even started to track ovulation. I told DH first step is making more time in the bed LOL sorry Like I said before I'm such a newbie I don't know all the slang/abbr. Anyway, So this month we are TRYING every other night. Like I said last night was a miss, he works two jobs and I worked late last night, we were just really to tired LOL Honestly still getting use to the fact that we acutually have to "work" at this baby making thing, like everyone else I'm sure we thought and was taught basically this is going to come natural. So I can't get into to many conversations because I don't have experience other than reading to much and this is technically my first cycle of focusing to try. We just really practiced all these years LOL
> 
> I will check out that site, thanks.
> 
> Hope all is well with all of you.
> 
> Thanks
> Angelbugg
> 
> Sorry for the length, I got a little carried away with knowing you all won't judge and now how what I am talking about


Welcome! We all had to start somewhere. It was really hard for me when I realized things weren't just going to happen for us. Good luck to you, this site is great to learn and see what others are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## liltiger

Hello everyone! I'm 34, OH is 32 we are ttc #1. This is our first cycle and I am midway through ttw. Although this is C1 I am sooo nervous about this continuing for many months or even years. I'm sure you all feel the same, when you're ready, you're ready NOW! I will be testing on 4/29, and really hoping to be lucky enough to get a :bfp: right away. I am new at temping and I'm pretty sure my cycle is about 30 days. I could really use a cycle buddy, any takers? I'm really excited about this new thread. :happydance: Hopefully will all get to meet some great new friends! :hugs:

:dust: to all!

_


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you? I'm 31 (and a little more than halfway to 32 now) and my husband and I are trying for our first. He is 25 (yes, I'm a cougar!), but a very wonderful, mature, family-oriented 25 and we are both looking forward to starting this journey together. I'm hoping the youth of his spermies works in our favor! We got married last September and just took our last much-anticipated trip together before TTC this past month. We were in India (we both used to live there and it's where we first met and started dating!) and we always knew we would start TTC after we got back. And then ironically, my pill packet for April ran out on Saturday, which was the day we left to come home. I'm now awaiting my withdrawal bleed and started temping this morning so I could catch my temp the first day I start. 

It seems so weird to finally be starting to TTC, especially since many of my friends already have babies and small children. I've been somewhat fortunate in the sense that I'm not unusual in waiting until my 30s in my group of friends (most were very career oriented or finishing up graduate degrees, so we all are kinda a little 30-something cohort now). But still many of them are pregnant now or just had their first, so I feel a little bit like I'm playing catch up but not by too much. They've also given me hope that having your first in your 30s is totally great and that it has been worth the wait (and also the hope that I really will be a competent parent after so many years of having no real responsibilities other than to myself!). 

I don't know yet when AF will arrive or if my cycles will even adjust back to 28-30 days like they were a few years ago when I was off the pill, but I'm anticipating I'll be waiting to test sometime around the 3rd/4th week of May. I'm pretty adamant that I'm not going to allow myself to test until I'm a couple days late, especially in the beginning when I don't know what my cycles are like yet. I'm terrified of how I would feel if I had a chemical and I'm just downright cheap, but we'll see how that goes. Glad to meet you all! 

Just wondering what everyone's reasons were for waiting? I only met my now husband when I was 27. I'm American and he is British, though we were living in the same place for the first year of our relationship, eventually we both had to go back home. So this meant things were long distance for another couple years until I could move to the UK and we could get married. It was important to be married first just in general, but also for the security of knowing it meant if I was pregnant, we could be in the same country without having to worry about one of us needing to leave. Plus, there were a few things we wanted to do this past year just to enjoy our time together before thinking about babies. But now we are ready!

Karen


----------



## Joey1979

Hi Karen!! I have been married for 4 years but we have been together 10!! We wanted to wait as well - careers, getting a house, more money etc!!! I am 32 and DH is 34. We have been TTC since feb - but I am not confident about this cycle so I am expecting AF this week - and then I get on with the nxt!! I am going to start temping and have OPKs at the ready so am thinking nxt cycle will be the one!!!!!


----------



## MindUtopia

nicki79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:

I'm 31 and my mom still tells me I'm too _young!_ :haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

Several reasons why I waited.
First of all I just didn´t feel ready to be a mom,
second was my carreer, I´m only just getting secure in my position these days,
and third was my fiancee´s studies. He finished last spring, and finally has a steady job these days.

So, now things are stable (mostly), we feel we´re finally ready to bring a little individual into this world :)


----------



## curlygurl

We have been married for 5, but together for 10 years! My DH is also a bit younger, I am 33, and he is 30. So that was part of the reason - he just wasn't ready. I have been ready for awhile, but have been enjoying have a life together going traveling, and fixing up our house. But now- we are both ready, and thought it would have happened fast - and a year later we are still waiting. Moving on to assisted conception next month when I get AF (hopefully I will not get AF). Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## MD1223

Good morning, ladies! Happy Monday. Hope this week goes by quickly. :)

My husband (30) and I (32) just got married a year and a half ago and we just started living together about six months ago. We wanted to be married and be together just the two of us a little while before starting to try and we wanted to travel. We did start playing it less safe a little while ago, but with no luck. So, we started trying trying in December. 

I don't feel like we are starting too late. I feel like I am just now ready to start a family and feel like this is the perfect timing for us. Fingers crossed our bodies feel the same way. I am in the same boat that most of my friends are also just starting their families and a few of my friends the same age aren't married yet but have all intentions of having a family one day. None of us feel too old or feel pressure yet. So, I guess it just depends on where you live and your social circle, but Nicki, I definitely do not think you are too old! And, my mom had my younger siblings when she was 38 and 39 - both surprises. 

Happy BD'ing this month! Enjoy! :) 

p.s. I know I've already said it, but I am very happy to have this group. I don't mean to, but I talk about the baby thing too much with my husband. He wants us not to get too stressed about it and enjoy our last months without a baby and I definitely agree, but still can't help talking about it. So, I think this will be a great outlet for me and I am looking forward to having TTC buddies and friends!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

I'm 34, OH is 42 and we've been TTC for 4 months now. Came off BCP in Dec. Have been mostly using a calendar app to predict O and BDing every other day within my predicted fertile period. AF is due in 2 days according to my calendar but I didn't use OPKs to know when exactly I ovulated. I plan to test on Wed AM before I fly out to visit my best friend for 4 days. FXed!

Great thread! Thanks for starting it Smimms!! :thumbup:

Baby dust and best of luck to everyone here!
:dust:


----------



## drsquid

im 39 and still single .kept thinking id find someone.. finally realized it was do it alone or not at all.. so.. here i am. going for cd 3 us today before starting injections againe


----------



## nicki79

MindUtopia said:


> nicki79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:
> 
> I'm 31 and my mom still tells me I'm too _young!_ :haha:Click to expand...

Lol Well then lets agree with what your mom said lol:thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## mimi1979

:wave: Hi Ladies, what a nice thread. I am 32 and DH is 40. We have been TTC for 7 months. Unfortunately, I suffered an early MC in January and it's been an emotional rollercoaster ever since. Praying this will be our cycle. Best of luck to all and sending :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

drsquid said:


> Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.

I'm sure your parents will understand! I bet they want a grandkid too :winkwink: Sorry to hear about the cyst - FX that the follicle will grow! And good luck with it all! :hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

mimi1979 said:


> :wave: Hi Ladies, what a nice thread. I am 32 and DH is 40. We have been TTC for 7 months. Unfortunately, I suffered an early MC in January and it's been an emotional rollercoaster ever since. Praying this will be our cycle. Best of luck to all and sending :dust:

Sorry to hear about the MC :( I bet it's super hard to get back on the horse after something like that. I'm glad you found us!!! We're here for you :hugs: My DH and I are the same age diff as you and your DH, except both 2 years older. I wish you all the best!!

:dust:

Baby dust everyone!


----------



## Smimms

nicki79 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicki79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Im 33 and ttc my first child:) My mom tells me I am too old I hope she is wrong:sad1:
> 
> Def not too old :)
> I´ve heard of women having children right up to the age of 60, though that´s exceptional.
> 
> Most women I know that start out late, start after 35 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you that makes me feel better:) My mom had me at 23 and my sister at 25 so she said that I should have done this earlier in life.....I am ready now and I don't feel too old to have a baby lol.Click to expand...

My sister was pregnant on her second try at age 34. She just BD a lot during the fertile period.


----------



## Smimms

drsquid said:


> im 39. did 4 rounds of iui (first unmedicated, next two on femara, then one in injectibles). finally got a sperm count (im single and using frozen donor sperm) on the 4th round despite asking every round... count of 6.6million and a progession of 1.. ie crap sperm. so i had no real hope on that last round (and in retrospect shouldnt have had any on the prior cycles). anyway just waiting on af to start injections for round 5 with new donor sperm.. as far as age.. well my doctor is nice enough to tell me he thinks it is my old eggs that made the cycle fail (despite making a crap ton of them) and that the sperm "wasnt that bad". sigh.. so one more injection round then im off to ivf

Don't get discouraged women at 39 can and do get pregnant often. I can tell that your doctor is a man lol


----------



## Smimms

MindUtopia said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you? I'm 31 (and a little more than halfway to 32 now) and my husband and I are trying for our first. He is 25 (yes, I'm a cougar!), but a very wonderful, mature, family-oriented 25 and we are both looking forward to starting this journey together. I'm hoping the youth of his spermies works in our favor! We got married last September and just took our last much-anticipated trip together before TTC this past month. We were in India (we both used to live there and it's where we first met and started dating!) and we always knew we would start TTC after we got back. And then ironically, my pill packet for April ran out on Saturday, which was the day we left to come home. I'm now awaiting my withdrawal bleed and started temping this morning so I could catch my temp the first day I start.
> 
> It seems so weird to finally be starting to TTC, especially since many of my friends already have babies and small children. I've been somewhat fortunate in the sense that I'm not unusual in waiting until my 30s in my group of friends (most were very career oriented or finishing up graduate degrees, so we all are kinda a little 30-something cohort now). But still many of them are pregnant now or just had their first, so I feel a little bit like I'm playing catch up but not by too much. They've also given me hope that having your first in your 30s is totally great and that it has been worth the wait (and also the hope that I really will be a competent parent after so many years of having no real responsibilities other than to myself!).
> 
> I don't know yet when AF will arrive or if my cycles will even adjust back to 28-30 days like they were a few years ago when I was off the pill, but I'm anticipating I'll be waiting to test sometime around the 3rd/4th week of May. I'm pretty adamant that I'm not going to allow myself to test until I'm a couple days late, especially in the beginning when I don't know what my cycles are like yet. I'm terrified of how I would feel if I had a chemical and I'm just downright cheap, but we'll see how that goes. Glad to meet you all!
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's reasons were for waiting? I only met my now husband when I was 27. I'm American and he is British, though we were living in the same place for the first year of our relationship, eventually we both had to go back home. So this meant things were long distance for another couple years until I could move to the UK and we could get married. It was important to be married first just in general, but also for the security of knowing it meant if I was pregnant, we could be in the same country without having to worry about one of us needing to leave. Plus, there were a few things we wanted to do this past year just to enjoy our time together before thinking about babies. But now we are ready!
> 
> Karen

Hi Karen,
I just got married in October so I haven't really had the chance to TTC. I too feel that having a child in your thirties is beneficial. Getting the adventure and party out of your system helps you grow and mature into a more competent parent (in my eyes). Not to say that 20 somethings can't be, I just feel more settled and financially secure. If you are interested in ovulation test and do not want to "break the bank" try earlypregnancytests.com. I've made many purchases from them and the tests work well for little cost.
Good luck this month Fx!


----------



## liltiger

*MindUtopia*- My reason for waiting was that I was in a very rocky (technically an understatement) relationship for 17 years. Although I have always wanted children, I knew it was not a good idea to bring them into the world while things were so bad. Eventually I got my act together and left. About a year later I met my OH who is absolutely wonderful. We've been together for about 2 1/2 years now. We bought a house last year and now I just feel ready. He wanted to get married first before TTC, but the incessant ticking sound I kept hearing drove me to talk him out of it. Truth is I would marry him tomorrow, but I couldn't bare the idea of delaying a baby so long that it might hurt our chances. I am all fine with a courthouse or backyard wedding, but he wants it to be traditional and I knew that the cost and planning of the wedding would set us back longer than I could emotionally handle. I'm only 34 but I want more than one... so wedding on the back burner, baby on the front! BTW I can't believe how many of us here are robbing the cradle! My OH is 32.

*Everyone*- Is anyone else out there using fertilityfriend.com? This is my first cycle using it but I'm already a chart junkie. If you are using it and you're not shy post those charts ladies! We all have something to learn from each other!

I'm on 8 DPO and I have so many early symptoms that I could scream. I think I have already convinced myself that I am pregnant. It may just all be in my head or maybe I'm actually going to get my :bfp:! I am currently starring at my box of HPT. "Is it too early? Maybe it's not too early. No, I should wait. Well maybe it's ok... no, I'll wait until tomorrow." Ugh! I'm going crazy!


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off. it is all so frustrating


----------



## MindUtopia

liltiger -- yes, I'm using FF. I've just been using it to chart AF the past couple months since I was still on the pill (I know even that is pointless, but I wanted to get used to how it worked). I got my withdrawal bleed from the last packet of pills this morning, so today is officially CD1 for us! Who knows how this cycle will go since I obviously just stopped the pill, but I'm hoping things get back to normal fairly soon. I stopped the pill for about 2-ish years when I was 26-28 (I was living in the U.S. and had no health insurance), and my periods were normal and regular straight away even after 7 years on the pill. So I'm hoping to be as lucky this time! 

The only thing I noticed with FF this month when I went to put in that it was CD1 is that my possibly fertile/fertile days are realllllly long. Like 8 days long. Is that normal for everyone? Is it just not sure yet because I haven't put in enough data for it to predict better at this point? It doesn't really matter too much because I'm going to use CM and CP to find my fertile days rather than rely on their predictions, but I guess I thought it would just be like 3-4 days total. I don't know if my poor vagina can have sex for 8 days in a row! :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

mimi1979 said:


> :wave: Hi Ladies, what a nice thread. I am 32 and DH is 40. We have been TTC for 7 months. Unfortunately, I suffered an early MC in January and it's been an emotional rollercoaster ever since. Praying this will be our cycle. Best of luck to all and sending :dust:

Sorry to hear about your loss. Best of luck to you and welcome.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Karen/Mindtopia* - My DH and I have been together for over 8 years, married for 3.5 years. He's just a career oriented guy and was busy starting a company for the last 6 years. Plus, we had some ups and downs in our relationship so we put having babies on hold. But now that everything is ironed out and we're more in love than ever, we want the babies YESTERDAY!!! So it's super hard to wait and keep trying! I came off BCP in Dec and had 3 fairly regular cycles (29, 31, 27 days) and then one really short one (19d) and now I'm in my 5th cycle on CD27. My calendar says AF is due tomorrow - I don't have any PMS symptoms but I don't have any preg symptoms either so who knows!!! But FX I guess! And best of luck to you!! 

*liltiger* - I'm 34 too and I too want more than one as well. It makes it feel more urgent. I hate it when everyone tells me oh you're still young, you'll be fine. Well, not if i want 4 kids!!! I'm going to try fertilityfriend next cycle, along with OPKs. GL to you!!


----------



## Smimms

Good luck tomorrow MrsChezek, keep us posted on your result!!

:dust::dust::dust::happydance:


----------



## Smimms

liltiger said:


> *MindUtopia*- My reason for waiting was that I was in a very rocky (technically an understatement) relationship for 17 years. Although I have always wanted children, I knew it was not a good idea to bring them into the world while things were so bad. Eventually I got my act together and left. About a year later I met my OH who is absolutely wonderful. We've been together for about 2 1/2 years now. We bought a house last year and now I just feel ready. He wanted to get married first before TTC, but the incessant ticking sound I kept hearing drove me to talk him out of it. Truth is I would marry him tomorrow, but I couldn't bare the idea of delaying a baby so long that it might hurt our chances. I am all fine with a courthouse or backyard wedding, but he wants it to be traditional and I knew that the cost and planning of the wedding would set us back longer than I could emotionally handle. I'm only 34 but I want more than one... so wedding on the back burner, baby on the front! BTW I can't believe how many of us here are robbing the cradle! My OH is 32.
> 
> *Everyone*- Is anyone else out there using fertilityfriend.com? This is my first cycle using it but I'm already a chart junkie. If you are using it and you're not shy post those charts ladies! We all have something to learn from each other!
> 
> I'm on 8 DPO and I have so many early symptoms that I could scream. I think I have already convinced myself that I am pregnant. It may just all be in my head or maybe I'm actually going to get my :bfp:! I am currently starring at my box of HPT. "Is it too early? Maybe it's not too early. No, I should wait. Well maybe it's ok... no, I'll wait until tomorrow." Ugh! I'm going crazy!

Try to hold off. If you get a false bfn it can be discouraging. I'm a poas addict so it's hard for me to wait but I.m going to try to hold off until 11 dpo. You can usually get a good reading with a frer by then Fx and keep us posted!!


----------



## MrsChezek

liltiger said:


> *MindUtopia*- My reason for waiting was that I was in a very rocky (technically an understatement) relationship for 17 years. Although I have always wanted children, I knew it was not a good idea to bring them into the world while things were so bad. Eventually I got my act together and left. About a year later I met my OH who is absolutely wonderful. We've been together for about 2 1/2 years now. We bought a house last year and now I just feel ready. He wanted to get married first before TTC, but the incessant ticking sound I kept hearing drove me to talk him out of it. Truth is I would marry him tomorrow, but I couldn't bare the idea of delaying a baby so long that it might hurt our chances. I am all fine with a courthouse or backyard wedding, but he wants it to be traditional and I knew that the cost and planning of the wedding would set us back longer than I could emotionally handle. I'm only 34 but I want more than one... so wedding on the back burner, baby on the front! BTW I can't believe how many of us here are robbing the cradle! My OH is 32.
> 
> *Everyone*- Is anyone else out there using fertilityfriend.com? This is my first cycle using it but I'm already a chart junkie. If you are using it and you're not shy post those charts ladies! We all have something to learn from each other!
> 
> I'm on 8 DPO and I have so many early symptoms that I could scream. I think I have already convinced myself that I am pregnant. It may just all be in my head or maybe I'm actually going to get my :bfp:! I am currently starring at my box of HPT. "Is it too early? Maybe it's not too early. No, I should wait. Well maybe it's ok... no, I'll wait until tomorrow." Ugh! I'm going crazy!

I just decided to join fertilityfriend.com and found a discount on their facebook page. If you 'like' them and then go to their promos tab, you can get a year's membership for $24.95 (normally $120). 
https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend/

And I agree with *smimms*, you should wait to test! 8DPO is too early and you will get a false :bfn: or worse, you might experience a chemical! GL!


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> Good luck tomorrow MrsChezek, keep us posted on your result!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::happydance:

So I'm torn. 

Based on all my past cycles, FF is predicting that I'm somewhere between DPO17 and DPO11 today. Though I got EWCM on CD19&20, which would put me at DPO7!!! AF is predicted for tomorrow. My shortest cycle was 19d and my longest 31d. I'm on CD27 today. I'm utterly confused on when to test!!! I don't want to POAS too early as I'm terrified of how I will respond to a chemical...but I'm dying to know! Any advice? :wacko:


----------



## preg_pilot

@mrsChezek

Personally, I would wait.
I stalk these threads a lot every day, just to keep myself occupied.
And I´m not even into my 2ww yet...


----------



## preg_pilot

Wow. I just really need to share this you guys.

I feel amazing.:thumbup:

Since I was 19, my sex drive has been really really low.
I´ve experimented with different types of BC, shots, pills, evening the loop that´s inserted into.... yea... ouch...
I even stopped taking the pill for a few months, to no avail.

These days, I feel like I'm 17 again :)

The only thing I can think is making the difference, is the fact that I´m taking all sorts of vitamins, and prenatal stuff, that´s affecting my hormonal balance.
So, even if I can´t get preggers yet, one good thing has come out of this :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow MrsChezek, keep us posted on your result!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::happydance:
> 
> So I'm torn.
> 
> Based on all my past cycles, FF is predicting that I'm somewhere between DPO17 and DPO11 today. Though I got EWCM on CD19&20, which would put me at DPO7!!! AF is predicted for tomorrow. My shortest cycle was 19d and my longest 31d. I'm on CD27 today. I'm utterly confused on when to test!!! I don't want to POAS too early as I'm terrified of how I will respond to a chemical...but I'm dying to know! Any advice? :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh wow how confusing.. It wouldn't hurt to test with FMU tomorrow. I've heard of pregnant women experiencing ewcm. Either way I would make sure it is done with fmu. It's better to know than not to I believe. Have you been taking prenatals?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey guys. I would love to join and get to know y'all! I just turned 32 about a week ago - Hubby turns 30 in about 2 weeks. We have been TTC since June of 2011. I had a MMC in November and am on Cycle #6 after the loss. 

I have Low Progesterone/Luteal Phase Defect. I have an appt on Thursday to find out what this cycles plan of action is. Last cycle was a bust and my Progesterone didn't raise to an acceptable level. 

For the testing schedule - I will probably test on May 21st but that may change depending on when I OV.


----------



## preg_pilot

Welcome snowflakes :)


----------



## Smimms

So I realized today that I've been going about TTC all wrong. Apparently your chances are the best when having sex 2 days prior to ovulation and not the day of. On the exact date of ovulation I read there is only a 5% chance of pregnancy. I was concentrating on BD right when I thought ovulation hit. :dohh: Well I guess that means more :sex: a couple days before.. Darn :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow MrsChezek, keep us posted on your result!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::happydance:
> 
> So I'm torn.
> 
> Based on all my past cycles, FF is predicting that I'm somewhere between DPO17 and DPO11 today. Though I got EWCM on CD19&20, which would put me at DPO7!!! AF is predicted for tomorrow. My shortest cycle was 19d and my longest 31d. I'm on CD27 today. I'm utterly confused on when to test!!! I don't want to POAS too early as I'm terrified of how I will respond to a chemical...but I'm dying to know! Any advice? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow how confusing.. It wouldn't hurt to test with FMU tomorrow. I've heard of pregnant women experiencing ewcm. Either way I would make sure it is done with fmu. It's better to know than not to I believe. Have you been taking prenatals?Click to expand...

Isn't it??? I hate feeling so out of the loop with my own body :shrug: I started taking prenatals in December and my multi I took for years beforehand had 400mg of folic acid so I'm set on that front! Unless you were going somewhere else with that question :dohh: Getting ahead of myself!

*EDIT: Just read your comment about BDing on day of O...craziness! Seems so opposite of common sense! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *snowflakes*!!

Good luck with your doc appointment. I hope it brings some good news! FX!!! :)


----------



## MindUtopia

preg_pilot said:


> Wow. I just really need to share this you guys.
> 
> I feel amazing.:thumbup:
> 
> Since I was 19, my sex drive has been really really low.
> I´ve experimented with different types of BC, shots, pills, evening the loop that´s inserted into.... yea... ouch...
> I even stopped taking the pill for a few months, to no avail.
> 
> These days, I feel like I'm 17 again :)
> 
> The only thing I can think is making the difference, is the fact that I´m taking all sorts of vitamins, and prenatal stuff, that´s affecting my hormonal balance.
> So, even if I can´t get preggers yet, one good thing has come out of this :happydance:

That's awesome! I've actually been the same with the low sex drive. It was great when I was younger and not on the pill, but then I was on the pill from 18 to about 26/27 and it was crap. I took a 2 year break from the pill and it was great again! But it's been low these past few years since I've been back on it. I'm not sure vitamins have anything to do with it for me, but the pill definitely does. This is my first month off the bc and I'm hoping it's better again!


----------



## preg_pilot

MindUtopia said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Wow. I just really need to share this you guys.
> 
> I feel amazing.:thumbup:
> 
> Since I was 19, my sex drive has been really really low.
> I´ve experimented with different types of BC, shots, pills, evening the loop that´s inserted into.... yea... ouch...
> I even stopped taking the pill for a few months, to no avail.
> 
> These days, I feel like I'm 17 again :)
> 
> The only thing I can think is making the difference, is the fact that I´m taking all sorts of vitamins, and prenatal stuff, that´s affecting my hormonal balance.
> So, even if I can´t get preggers yet, one good thing has come out of this :happydance:
> 
> That's awesome! I've actually been the same with the low sex drive. It was great when I was younger and not on the pill, but then I was on the pill from 18 to about 26/27 and it was crap. I took a 2 year break from the pill and it was great again! But it's been low these past few years since I've been back on it. I'm not sure vitamins have anything to do with it for me, but the pill definitely does. This is my first month off the bc and I'm hoping it's better again!Click to expand...

FX that it gets better :)


----------



## MrsChezek

POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!

Good luck to any late April testers!
:dust:


----------



## mimi1979

Smimms said:


> So I realized today that I've been going about TTC all wrong. Apparently your chances are the best when having sex 2 days prior to ovulation and not the day of. On the exact date of ovulation I read there is only a 5% chance of pregnancy. I was concentrating on BD right when I thought ovulation hit. :dohh: Well I guess that means more :sex: a couple days before.. Darn :winkwink:

Don't feel bad. I had it wrong when we first started TTC too. It's crazy because there is only a limited number of days a woman can conceive. And the worse part is the egg can only live between 12-24 hours!!! That's why they say it's best to :sex: a couple of days leading up to ovulation so that the sperm can greet the egg. DH and I are trying the SMEP this cycle...hopefully we will be successful. TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster, isnt it?


----------



## bakingbabe

preg_pilot said:


> Wow. I just really need to share this you guys.
> 
> I feel amazing.:thumbup:
> 
> Since I was 19, my sex drive has been really really low.
> I´ve experimented with different types of BC, shots, pills, evening the loop that´s inserted into.... yea... ouch...
> I even stopped taking the pill for a few months, to no avail.
> 
> These days, I feel like I'm 17 again :)
> 
> The only thing I can think is making the difference, is the fact that I´m taking all sorts of vitamins, and prenatal stuff, that´s affecting my hormonal balance.
> So, even if I can´t get preggers yet, one good thing has come out of this :happydance:

That's awesome.:happydance:

I think the prenatals I have been taking have helped me as well. I am raring to go everyday and that is so unusual for me. :blush:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:

Still no AF for me and same as you - no symptoms at all!!! I usually get some period pain and feel pressure in my abdomen but nothing! But no preg symptoms either - weird!!!


----------



## mimi1979

Joey1979 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:
> 
> Still no AF for me and same as you - no symptoms at all!!! I usually get some period pain and feel pressure in my abdomen but nothing! But no preg symptoms either - weird!!!Click to expand...

Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the month I got my :bfp: I had NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever. This could very well be a good sign for you both. Fx'd!


----------



## snowflakes120

FX Joey!! When are you going to test?


----------



## Joey1979

Tested this morning and was bfn :nope: but if AF doesn't show will test again on friday!


----------



## Smimms

Joey1979 said:


> Tested this morning and was bfn :nope: but if AF doesn't show will test again on friday!

Good luck to you. You're not out until the :witch: arrives!


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:

Fx! :dust::dust:


----------



## Smimms

mimi1979 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I realized today that I've been going about TTC all wrong. Apparently your chances are the best when having sex 2 days prior to ovulation and not the day of. On the exact date of ovulation I read there is only a 5% chance of pregnancy. I was concentrating on BD right when I thought ovulation hit. :dohh: Well I guess that means more :sex: a couple days before.. Darn :winkwink:
> 
> Don't feel bad. I had it wrong when we first started TTC too. It's crazy because there is only a limited number of days a woman can conceive. And the worse part is the egg can only live between 12-24 hours!!! That's why they say it's best to :sex: a couple of days leading up to ovulation so that the sperm can greet the egg. DH and I are trying the SMEP this cycle...hopefully we will be successful. TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster, isnt it?Click to expand...

I never ever thought that it would be this much work physically and emotionally draining. Then DTD is not as much fun as it used to be, more like a task now. :dohh: Hopefully it will all pay off soon!


----------



## preg_pilot

bakingbabe said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Wow. I just really need to share this you guys.
> 
> I feel amazing.:thumbup:
> 
> Since I was 19, my sex drive has been really really low.
> I´ve experimented with different types of BC, shots, pills, evening the loop that´s inserted into.... yea... ouch...
> I even stopped taking the pill for a few months, to no avail.
> 
> These days, I feel like I'm 17 again :)
> 
> The only thing I can think is making the difference, is the fact that I´m taking all sorts of vitamins, and prenatal stuff, that´s affecting my hormonal balance.
> So, even if I can´t get preggers yet, one good thing has come out of this :happydance:
> 
> That's awesome.:happydance:
> 
> I think the prenatals I have been taking have helped me as well. I am raring to go everyday and that is so unusual for me. :blush:Click to expand...

Couldn´t agree with you more :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hello everyone. I am 31 and DH is 34. We have been ttc our first child for 5mos. DH has 2 children from a previous marriage. This will be my first child. I have pretty normal cycles 28-30 days. I am currently 3 days late for AF and super nervous to test. Last month I was 2 days late and when AF arrived I was a wreck. I am being cautiously optimistic......

:dust: to everyone


----------



## MD1223

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Hello everyone. I am 31 and DH is 34. We have been ttc our first child for 5mos. DH has 2 children from a previous marriage. This will be my first child. I have pretty normal cycles 28-30 days. I am currently 3 days late for AF and super nervous to test. Last month I was 2 days late and when AF arrived I was a wreck. I am being cautiously optimistic......
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Welcome Jewels and good luck to you! 

Joey and MrsChez - I also think it is a good sign that you are having few symptoms or no symptoms. Fingers crossed for you both.

Lots of :dust: for all of us this month!


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 we are almost on exact cycles. Maybe we will get our BFPs together this month :winkwink: fx


----------



## drsquid

im doing it the completely not fun way. iui and donor sperm. no sex, just lots of money. sigh


----------



## Smimms

drsquid said:


> im doing it the completely not fun way. iui and donor sperm. no sex, just lots of money. sigh

It's ok! Either way we're all in the same boat. My best friend is doing the same thing and it's a stressful emotional journey too. GL!


----------



## MD1223

And welcome *Snowflakes*! 

I just realized I am a little behind on the thread. 

*Liltiger *- agree that it is better to wait. 8 dpo is super early. I've heard that 10 dpo is usually the earliest, but that that group is still very small. And, we all know how dissapointing BFNs can be even if we tell ourselves not to get our hopes up, etc. Also, agree about the chem preg but Im torn on that - i.e., whether I'd want to know or not . . . 

I actually had a chemical last month and now think I am going to wait a little longer than usual to test this month. First ever bfp at 15 pdo - waited until I was a day late to test and it was very light but definitely there. Went to the doctors for confirmation on 17 dpo and had a negative pt there, but positive blood test with very low levels. Started AF 18 dpo - 4 days late. It was defy emotionally draining but I am taking it as a good sign we can get preggo. I feel blessed also that it happened so early - it was hard enough even at 4wks 4days even with being skeptical b/c the bfp was so light. Now, though, Im not sure if I would rather test later and not know if it happens again or if I should test regularly so that if it does happen again I can let my doctor know in case there are issues that need to be addressed. 

*Preg_Pilot* - good for you! My sex drive has been better too, but want it to kick up even more! Haha. What all are you taking? Just prenatals? 

*Everyone* - What about everyone else? What vitamins are you currently taking? What about cutting back on other things like caffeine and alcohol? Anything else?

I am currently taking prenatal, prentatal dha, vit D, and vit B-complex. I have cut back on caffeine a lot, but I wasn't a big coffee drinker before. I did like my occasional specialty starbies drinks, though. Cut way back on those. Alcohol - I have also cut back on, but having more trouble there. I like my glass of wine or beer in the eve and have cut back to a couple drinks on the weekend nights. My doc said no more than two drinks per sitting until have missed AF. That was hard at first, but there now. But then I read an article that even more than 5 or 6 drinks per week could lower fertility. Thoughts? Should we (I) be cutting back more? 

I am doing OPks, but that's it. I order the super cheap ones off of Amazon. Not charting b/c I know I would get to obsessed and haven't used fertilityfriend, either - assuming that's a charting site?

Also, sorry if I missed anyone else's recent post. Trying to do a quick stop in here while Im at work . . .


----------



## MD1223

drsquid said:


> Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off. it is all so frustrating

Drsquid - I'm sorry! Good luck with your decision about going home. Is this something you can talk through with your mom? :hugs:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

OMG I just tested and got my :bfp: I am beyond excited

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MD1223

jewelsbaby81 said:


> OMG I just tested and got my :bfp: I am beyond excited
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

YAY!!!! Awesome news! :happydance: So, when is your EDD? Figured it out yet?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Its December 30, 2012. Almost a new years eve baby


----------



## MD1223

So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Joey1979

Congrats!!!!! So pleased for you!! Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations jewelsbaby. DELIGHTED for you. Can't imagine how excited you must be.

So what was different this month?


----------



## Smimms

Yay congrats! Our first bfp on this thread. So happy for you and here's to a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

onebumpplease said:


> Congratulations jewelsbaby. DELIGHTED for you. Can't imagine how excited you must be.
> 
> So what was different this month?

The first few months I used OPKs and was pretty crazy about everything. I had all my labs checked out at around our 3rd month of trying (I have a friend thats a WHNP so she did the lab work even though we hadnt been trying a year). Everything was totally normal. With that peace of mind the last 2 months we just tried to bed every other day. This month I finally noticed EWCM and we bd'd twice that day!! I think just relaxing is key. Dont let it control your life. 

wishing everyone a :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Its December 30, 2012. Almost a new years eve baby

Congrats girl!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations jewelsbaby :D


----------



## liltiger

*MindUtopia* - Can't wait to see your chart! 8 days of fertility?!?! Sounds like you'd get pregnant even when on BC! lol. But seriously it sounds like FF is still trying to work it out. They predicted extra days for me anytime I reported watery CM, but I was still figuring out the differences between my CM at the time. Then when the real WCM came I had to go back and change it. All in all they are nearly spot on. Predicted 4 fertile days and estimated I would ovulate a day before I did. When they finally determined my actual ovulation day based off my temps I knew they were right since I usually experience ovulation pain. If they continue to predict 8 days, don't break the goods. Just go every other day till you see fertile CM... then :sex: like :bunny:!!!


----------



## nicki79

Smimms said:


> Hello Ladies,
> For some reason my Mimmsy profile was deleted, but I would like to restart this thread. This is a great forum for us more mature TTCers. I promise I will maintain this thread.
> 
> Testing schedule
> 
> April 25
> MrsChezek
> 
> April 29
> liltiger
> 
> May 8
> Breezy81
> 
> May 12
> Preg_pilot
> 
> 
> May 13
> Smimms
> 
> May 20
> MD1223
> 
> May 21
> snowflakes120
> 
> CONGRATS to our first BFP Jewelsbaby81! Have a H&H 9 months!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!

Will you please mark me down for the May 8th. :baby: Baby dust too all!


----------



## liltiger

*Congratulations Jewels!!!!*

:crib::pink:

So happy for you!!


----------



## liltiger

MD1223 said:


> And welcome *Snowflakes*!
> 
> I just realized I am a little behind on the thread.
> 
> *Liltiger *- agree that it is better to wait. 8 dpo is super early. I've heard that 10 dpo is usually the earliest, but that that group is still very small. And, we all know how dissapointing BFNs can be even if we tell ourselves not to get our hopes up, etc. Also, agree about the chem preg but Im torn on that - i.e., whether I'd want to know or not . . .
> 
> I actually had a chemical last month and now think I am going to wait a little longer than usual to test this month. First ever bfp at 15 pdo - waited until I was a day late to test and it was very light but definitely there. Went to the doctors for confirmation on 17 dpo and had a negative pt there, but positive blood test with very low levels. Started AF 18 dpo - 4 days late. It was defy emotionally draining but I am taking it as a good sign we can get preggo. I feel blessed also that it happened so early - it was hard enough even at 4wks 4days even with being skeptical b/c the bfp was so light. Now, though, Im not sure if I would rather test later and not know if it happens again or if I should test regularly so that if it does happen again I can let my doctor know in case there are issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> *Preg_Pilot* - good for you! My sex drive has been better too, but want it to kick up even more! Haha. What all are you taking? Just prenatals?
> 
> *Everyone* - What about everyone else? What vitamins are you currently taking? What about cutting back on other things like caffeine and alcohol? Anything else?
> 
> I am currently taking prenatal, prentatal dha, vit D, and vit B-complex. I have cut back on caffeine a lot, but I wasn't a big coffee drinker before. I did like my occasional specialty starbies drinks, though. Cut way back on those. Alcohol - I have also cut back on, but having more trouble there. I like my glass of wine or beer in the eve and have cut back to a couple drinks on the weekend nights. My doc said no more than two drinks per sitting until have missed AF. That was hard at first, but there now. But then I read an article that even more than 5 or 6 drinks per week could lower fertility. Thoughts? Should we (I) be cutting back more?
> 
> I am doing OPks, but that's it. I order the super cheap ones off of Amazon. Not charting b/c I know I would get to obsessed and haven't used fertilityfriend, either - assuming that's a charting site?
> 
> Also, sorry if I missed anyone else's recent post. Trying to do a quick stop in here while Im at work . . .

I'm currently taking prenatals, DHA, 400mg folic acid (in addition to prenatal), baby aspirin, honey and cinnamon, and a full fat milk serving. OH is just taking folic acid. I'm the opposite of you with coffee and alcohol. But let me be clear in that I like both a lot. But with the alcohol, I've just been drinking witch through O and then I stopped completely. Now coffee on the other hand, I normally drink about 4-5 cups a day and I am now down to 2. I'm still struggling to get it down to one but considering that I quit smoking before TTC, I think I'm doing pretty well.:thumbup:

I'm sorry to hear about your chemical. :( But on the bright side, they are so common, that I think it's still a good sign that things are working as they should as you said. If I were you I think I'd stick to testing at 15 days, though I could see not wanting to go through that again. I'm gonna send you some :dust: for the next round. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

mimi1979 said:


> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:
> 
> Still no AF for me and same as you - no symptoms at all!!! I usually get some period pain and feel pressure in my abdomen but nothing! But no preg symptoms either - weird!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the month I got my :bfp: I had NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever. This could very well be a good sign for you both. Fx'd!Click to expand...

I realized today one symptom I've been experiencing - I've been really hot! When most ppl are cold cause the temps have dropped recently, I've been ok in a tank top. That's very unusual for me as I'm always cold!!!! Something to think about :winkwink:

Still no AF...


----------



## MrsChezek

jewelsbaby81 said:


> OMG I just tested and got my :bfp: I am beyond excited
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Congrats!!! Hope it's a sticky one!!! :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

MrsChezek said:


> liltiger said:
> 
> 
> *MindUtopia*- My reason for waiting was that I was in a very rocky (technically an understatement) relationship for 17 years. Although I have always wanted children, I knew it was not a good idea to bring them into the world while things were so bad. Eventually I got my act together and left. About a year later I met my OH who is absolutely wonderful. We've been together for about 2 1/2 years now. We bought a house last year and now I just feel ready. He wanted to get married first before TTC, but the incessant ticking sound I kept hearing drove me to talk him out of it. Truth is I would marry him tomorrow, but I couldn't bare the idea of delaying a baby so long that it might hurt our chances. I am all fine with a courthouse or backyard wedding, but he wants it to be traditional and I knew that the cost and planning of the wedding would set us back longer than I could emotionally handle. I'm only 34 but I want more than one... so wedding on the back burner, baby on the front! BTW I can't believe how many of us here are robbing the cradle! My OH is 32.
> 
> *Everyone*- Is anyone else out there using fertilityfriend.com? This is my first cycle using it but I'm already a chart junkie. If you are using it and you're not shy post those charts ladies! We all have something to learn from each other!
> 
> I'm on 8 DPO and I have so many early symptoms that I could scream. I think I have already convinced myself that I am pregnant. It may just all be in my head or maybe I'm actually going to get my :bfp:! I am currently starring at my box of HPT. "Is it too early? Maybe it's not too early. No, I should wait. Well maybe it's ok... no, I'll wait until tomorrow." Ugh! I'm going crazy!
> 
> I just decided to join fertilityfriend.com and found a discount on their facebook page. If you 'like' them and then go to their promos tab, you can get a year's membership for $24.95 (normally $120).
> https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend/
> 
> And I agree with *smimms*, you should wait to test! 8DPO is too early and you will get a false :bfn: or worse, you might experience a chemical! GL!Click to expand...


If only I had known about the FF discount! That's a great deal! I did get a small discount by waiting till my trial period had almost run out before actually paying. But it was only for 3 months. :(


----------



## MindUtopia

Congrats, *jewelsbaby81*!! So exciting!! Happy and Healthy 9 Months! :happydance:

*MD1223*, yep, I've definitely changed my diet and lifestyle a bit the past few months, though not all of it entirely intentionally. I take folic acid and DHA and I'm also taking probiotics for a few weeks at the moment (I had a bit of a GI infection a couple weeks ago, and I heard digestive health is really important for TTC, so just trying to get my health bacteria back to a good level). I was taking a prenatal multi, but the iron in it was too irritating for my stomach. I did find another prenatal that looks really good and has a really gentle form of iron, but it's expensive. So I'm saving off starting it until I'm actually pregnant. In the meantime, just eating really healthy, I'm primarily a lacto-ovo (milk & eggs eating) vegetarian, but I do eat fish about 2x a week as well, so I otherwise eat lots of fruits, veggies and whole grains, so hoping that is enough for now. 

I've cut down on caffeine and alcohol, more because I was having all those stomach problems, which turned out to be caused by my prenatal. I used to drink 2 cups of coffee a day, but now I've mainly switched to green and black tea, with only the occasional coffee. I also cut out alcohol during the week, and really only drink on a Friday or Saturday night (we usually go out one night a weekend, so whichever it turns out to be). I started to cut down when my stomach was causing me problems, but it was actually kinda nice to be forced into changing my habits. It's all a lot easier now. We've been on holiday the past 2 weeks, so definitely was drinking a lot then (but not TTC), so now that I'm home I need to get back to the weekends-only routine. 

I read in a fertility book (one of Zita West's books) that eating a more alkaline diet is good for fertility (I guess because the vagina needs to be alkaline to be safe for sperm so diet helps to make your whole body more alkaline than acidic). Anyone doing this? I eat lots of alkaline foods in general because I have acid reflux issues, but I'm thinking about trying to do it a bit more intentionally, especially around ovulation.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> mimi1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:
> 
> Still no AF for me and same as you - no symptoms at all!!! I usually get some period pain and feel pressure in my abdomen but nothing! But no preg symptoms either - weird!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the month I got my :bfp: I had NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever. This could very well be a good sign for you both. Fx'd!Click to expand...
> 
> I realized today one symptom I've been experiencing - I've been really hot! When most ppl are cold cause the temps have dropped recently, I've been ok in a tank top. That's very unusual for me as I'm always cold!!!! Something to think about :winkwink:
> 
> Still no AF...Click to expand...

Gotta agree with you there. Felt really hot for 4 days... "finally" back to being cold again.
And I´m feeling some other symptoms. Being cautiously optimistic these days.


----------



## snowflakes120

MD1223, I am currently taking my prenatal, DHA, baby aspirin, and FertileCM. I am also on these 2 Prescription drugs: Clomid and Prometrium (Progesterone). Hubby takes a Men's Multi Vit, Vit E and Vit C for his swimmers. 

I cut back on caffeine and only drink caffeine free teas. I will take a few sips of hubby's coffee on the weekends but that's about it. This was the hardest one to do. I am not a morning person so I love my coffee in the AM. 

I've cut back on the alcohol which kinda sucks but needs to be done. I drink a beer or two on the weekends from AF to OV and then usually stop after that. 

I am going to start running today and I want to start to cut back on sugars.


----------



## mimi1979

jewelsbaby81 said:


> OMG I just tested and got my :bfp: I am beyond excited
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!


Congrats!!!:happydance: I am so happy for you. I know you must be on :cloud9:. Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## mimi1979

@ MD1223...I am currently taking One a Day prenatals and Vit B6/B12. I've also been drinking green tea, grapefruit juice and LOTS of water to help with the EWCM since I lack in that department.

I have also cut back on caffeine, but have not completely eliminated it yet. As for alcohol, only on the weekends. I plan to cut both caffeine and alcohol after OV...we shall see. In the meantime, I'm on CD 10 today and plan to take the OPK this afternoon. Either way, DH and I will be :sex: since we are doing the SMEP this cycle.


----------



## Smimms

Has anyone heard about taking benadryl to aid in implantation? I was told that it's beneficial so I do that around ovulation.


----------



## snowflakes120

Smimms said:


> Has anyone heard about taking benadryl to aid in implantation? I was told that it's beneficial so I do that around ovulation.

I've never heard this before. I do know that anti-histamines such as benadryl will dry up your CM though.


----------



## Smimms

snowflakes120 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard about taking benadryl to aid in implantation? I was told that it's beneficial so I do that around ovulation.
> 
> I've never heard this before. I do know that anti-histamines such as benadryl will dry up your CM though.Click to expand...

I read you are supposed to take it after ovulation in your implantation window. Supposedly the uterine wall is full of antihistamines and benadryl can relieve inflammation and make implantation easier, especially with IVF. There are so many tricks around but I guess it couldn't hurt to try.:-k


----------



## MrsChezek

liltiger said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liltiger said:
> 
> 
> *MindUtopia*- My reason for waiting was that I was in a very rocky (technically an understatement) relationship for 17 years. Although I have always wanted children, I knew it was not a good idea to bring them into the world while things were so bad. Eventually I got my act together and left. About a year later I met my OH who is absolutely wonderful. We've been together for about 2 1/2 years now. We bought a house last year and now I just feel ready. He wanted to get married first before TTC, but the incessant ticking sound I kept hearing drove me to talk him out of it. Truth is I would marry him tomorrow, but I couldn't bare the idea of delaying a baby so long that it might hurt our chances. I am all fine with a courthouse or backyard wedding, but he wants it to be traditional and I knew that the cost and planning of the wedding would set us back longer than I could emotionally handle. I'm only 34 but I want more than one... so wedding on the back burner, baby on the front! BTW I can't believe how many of us here are robbing the cradle! My OH is 32.
> 
> *Everyone*- Is anyone else out there using fertilityfriend.com? This is my first cycle using it but I'm already a chart junkie. If you are using it and you're not shy post those charts ladies! We all have something to learn from each other!
> 
> I'm on 8 DPO and I have so many early symptoms that I could scream. I think I have already convinced myself that I am pregnant. It may just all be in my head or maybe I'm actually going to get my :bfp:! I am currently starring at my box of HPT. "Is it too early? Maybe it's not too early. No, I should wait. Well maybe it's ok... no, I'll wait until tomorrow." Ugh! I'm going crazy!
> 
> I just decided to join fertilityfriend.com and found a discount on their facebook page. If you 'like' them and then go to their promos tab, you can get a year's membership for $24.95 (normally $120).
> https://www.facebook.com/FertilityFriend/
> 
> And I agree with *smimms*, you should wait to test! 8DPO is too early and you will get a false :bfn: or worse, you might experience a chemical! GL!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only I had known about the FF discount! That's a great deal! I did get a small discount by waiting till my trial period had almost run out before actually paying. But it was only for 3 months. :(Click to expand...

Sorry!! I tried to post it across multiple threads!! Stinks that you missed it - maybe it will be available again later when it's time to renew? Hopefully you won't need it!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimi1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> POAS this AM with FMU and got a :bfn:
> It's ok. I didn't really expect to be anything else but it still stung a little.
> The good news I guess is that no AF and no PMS so you never know!
> 
> Good luck to any late April testers!
> :dust:
> 
> Still no AF for me and same as you - no symptoms at all!!! I usually get some period pain and feel pressure in my abdomen but nothing! But no preg symptoms either - weird!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that the month I got my :bfp: I had NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever. This could very well be a good sign for you both. Fx'd!Click to expand...
> 
> I realized today one symptom I've been experiencing - I've been really hot! When most ppl are cold cause the temps have dropped recently, I've been ok in a tank top. That's very unusual for me as I'm always cold!!!! Something to think about :winkwink:
> 
> Still no AF...Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta agree with you there. Felt really hot for 4 days... "finally" back to being cold again.
> And I´m feeling some other symptoms. Being cautiously optimistic these days.Click to expand...

What other symptoms?? FXed for you!!
:dust:


----------



## izzys girl

Great thread! 
I am TTC #1 and am 35...


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with you there. Felt really hot for 4 days... "finally" back to being cold again.
> And I´m feeling some other symptoms. Being cautiously optimistic these days.
> 
> What other symptoms?? FXed for you!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

List of symptoms.
From last night, really queasy, almost up to 24 hours now.
I can still eat, but I have to make myself do that. Coca Cola helps...
Had a headache that started at the same time, but that went away earlier today.
Still feel queasy though.
Started feeling cold yesterday.
Started feeling a slight pressure in my lower belly, just a pleasant "there" feeling, nothing painful about it.
Also been having heartburn, started about 4pm today... (it´s 11pm now).
Got some painful cramping today, but that passed in about a minute.

I just feel different, like I´m grounded or something.

But I could also just be imagining things, and therefore experiencing things.
Cautiously optimistic about this... Hoping, but not counting on it.


----------



## Smimms

izzys girl said:


> Great thread!
> I am TTC #1 and am 35...

Welcome izzys girl!


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, ladies, for all the helpful replies! I think I definitely need to cut back on drinking. Just not worth it. I also need to get my DH on some vites. 

Smimms - yes, let's be bfp buddies . . . this month! ;)

Welcome Izzys g!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi izzys girl! Welcome :hug:

MD1223- Right now I just take a multi (by New Chapter Organics) and 1000mg of folic acid; I only drink alcohol on CD1-6 as I don't know when I ovulate with my irregular cycles and prefer to be safe; I drink one shot of espresso with two cups of 2% milk every afternoon.

I eat a lot of fruits and veggies and both my eggs and milk are DHA fortified. I also eat 2-3 servings of fish a week. I wonder if I need more than that right now? Anyone look into that?

Preg pilot - those are all promising symptoms so FX for you!! You test on Monday, right? GL and baby dust!!
:dust:*


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies! I'm 38, DH is 38 and we're TTC #1 for a year. I just had my HSG this month (not fun!) and all was good, so we're hoping this cycle is our month! I'm new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## Joey1979

Cd1 again for me!!!! Fingers crossed fr everyone else!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Preg pilot - those are all promising symptoms so FX for you!! You test on Monday, right? GL and baby dust!!
> :dust:*

Definitely promising symptoms.
Queasiness is keeping me up tonight. It´s 4am, and I´ve been trying to get to sleep since 1am... too queasy.
I´m gonna hold off on the test until the 12th I think... Don´t want to test too soon and get a bfn...


----------



## MrsChezek

grkprn said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 38, DH is 38 and we're TTC #1 for a year. I just had my HSG this month (not fun!) and all was good, so we're hoping this cycle is our month! I'm new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself!

Welcome grkprn! :hugs:

FX for a :bfp: for you this cycle!!
:dust:


----------



## grkprn

Thank you! Anyone else have a HSG this month?


----------



## Smimms

Joey1979 said:


> Cd1 again for me!!!! Fingers crossed fr everyone else!!!

Sorry to hear that. Hope May is your month!


----------



## Smimms

I'm actually nervous this month to TTC. My in laws went to a psychic and she said their daughter in law was going to have :twingirls:. I'm the only one even trying. Not that I believe in psychics, but it still made me nervous. I would definitely be happy just to get a BFP.


----------



## Veganlily

Really enjoying this thread. I am 33 and ttc #1. This is cycle #1 actively ttc. Cd 15 and o nowhere in sight, but that is not entirely unusual for me. Been chanting for years to avoid but excited to chart to conceive. I hope to o soon! 

I have cut back on alcohol and cut out coffee-just black tea and green tea for me for now. I also eat a high alkaline high raw vegan diet but with occasional wild caught seafood. I take a probiotic as well.

Really hoping this happens for us-my man is substantially older than me and had a vasectomy reversal a year ago (that was a success!) so I realize it may take some time. Plus my cycles run irregular but better now that I am a a consistent weight and not over exercising (I was a bit too thin for a while and exercising aggressively and my cycle was pretty wacky for several years).

So...that's super long but there's my story. I will update when I ovulate about my testing date but hopefully mid may!


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> I'm actually nervous this month to TTC. My in laws went to a psychic and she said their daughter in law was going to have :twingirls:. I'm the only one even trying. Not that I believe in psychics, but it still made me nervous. I would definitely be happy just to get a BFP.

I'd love twins!! I'm 34 and want a lot of kids so that would speed things up for me :winkwink: Besides, maybe those not trying will have an unplanned preg!! :dohh: I'd keep trying!


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> Really enjoying this thread. I am 33 and ttc #1. This is cycle #1 actively ttc. Cd 15 and o nowhere in sight, but that is not entirely unusual for me. Been chanting for years to avoid but excited to chart to conceive. I hope to o soon!
> 
> I have cut back on alcohol and cut out coffee-just black tea and green tea for me for now. I also eat a high alkaline high raw vegan diet but with occasional wild caught seafood. I take a probiotic as well.
> 
> Really hoping this happens for us-my man is substantially older than me and had a vasectomy reversal a year ago (that was a success!) so I realize it may take some time. Plus my cycles run irregular but better now that I am a a consistent weight and not over exercising (I was a bit too thin for a while and exercising aggressively and my cycle was pretty wacky for several years).
> 
> So...that's super long but there's my story. I will update when I ovulate about my testing date but hopefully mid may!

Welcome Lily! GL and FX for you!!
:dust:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I'm actually nervous this month to TTC. My in laws went to a psychic and she said their daughter in law was going to have :twingirls:. I'm the only one even trying. Not that I believe in psychics, but it still made me nervous. I would definitely be happy just to get a BFP.
> 
> I'd love twins!! I'm 34 and want a lot of kids so that would speed things up for me :winkwink: Besides, maybe those not trying will have an unplanned preg!! :dohh: I'd keep trying!Click to expand...

My hubby said twins would be amazing which is sweet. My two sisters are out of the game their husbands have both been snipped, so it's up to me =)


----------



## snowflakes120

I too would love and welcome twins. I'm 32 and it would make it easy to get my 2 kids done in one shot! My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sister. Total possibility for me. Plus, I am on Clomid which raises your chances a bit more as well. I'm honestly really hoping for them!


----------



## MrsChezek

SO lucky! There are no twins in either of our families :nope: And I haven't been put on clomid yet either. Mostly just wishful thinking for me!!

SO how is everyone doing??? Anyone testing this next coming week?? I test tomorrow and I'm totally nervous!! No AF still...


----------



## Kmae

Yay! I am so happy this thread is back. I was so bummed when it was deleted. My test date will be around May 25th.

I'll reintroduce myself- I am 31 (32 in June). I have been ttc since Oct 2010. I didn't ov for 8 months after coming off bc, but got pg the first time I ov'd which sadly ended in a mc. I am starting my first round of Clomid today because when I do ov, it doesn't happen until cd23-27+. My DH has high sperm count but only 10% rapid mobility- but hoping one of those find the eggy this cycle and that Clomid helps me ov sooner!

I go back and forth on having twins- I am a twin myself (brother). I would like two babies though and it would complete my family right away- just scared of the complications it could potentially bring.


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> SO lucky! There are no twins in either of our families :nope: And I haven't been put on clomid yet either. Mostly just wishful thinking for me!!
> 
> SO how is everyone doing??? Anyone testing this next coming week?? I test tomorrow and I'm totally nervous!! No AF still...

F'xed for you!!!:dust:


----------



## Smimms

Kmae said:


> Yay! I am so happy this thread is back. I was so bummed when it was deleted. My test date will be around May 25th.
> 
> I'll reintroduce myself- I am 31 (32 in June). I have been ttc since Oct 2010. I didn't ov for 8 months after coming off bc, but got pg the first time I ov'd which sadly ended in a mc. I am starting my first round of Clomid today because when I do ov, it doesn't happen until cd23-27+. My DH has high sperm count but only 10% rapid mobility- but hoping one of those find the eggy this cycle and that Clomid helps me ov sooner!
> 
> I go back and forth on having twins- I am a twin myself (brother). I would like two babies though and it would complete my family right away- just scared of the complications it could potentially bring.

Welcome back I was deleted as well. Twins would be exciting but scary I agree. It definitely would be a blessing.


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> Yay! I am so happy this thread is back. I was so bummed when it was deleted. My test date will be around May 25th.
> 
> I'll reintroduce myself- I am 31 (32 in June). I have been ttc since Oct 2010. I didn't ov for 8 months after coming off bc, but got pg the first time I ov'd which sadly ended in a mc. I am starting my first round of Clomid today because when I do ov, it doesn't happen until cd23-27+. My DH has high sperm count but only 10% rapid mobility- but hoping one of those find the eggy this cycle and that Clomid helps me ov sooner!
> 
> I go back and forth on having twins- I am a twin myself (brother). I would like two babies though and it would complete my family right away- just scared of the complications it could potentially bring.

Welcome kmae! Quite the journey you've been on! So when you say you didn't ov for 8 mos, did you get your period at all? Im trying to figure out if I'm ov'ing and I read an article that if you bleed, it means youre ov'ing. I'm wondering if that's true.

Best of luck with clomid and FX!!
:dust:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I am so happy this thread is back. I was so bummed when it was deleted. My test date will be around May 25th.
> 
> I'll reintroduce myself- I am 31 (32 in June). I have been ttc since Oct 2010. I didn't ov for 8 months after coming off bc, but got pg the first time I ov'd which sadly ended in a mc. I am starting my first round of Clomid today because when I do ov, it doesn't happen until cd23-27+. My DH has high sperm count but only 10% rapid mobility- but hoping one of those find the eggy this cycle and that Clomid helps me ov sooner!
> 
> I go back and forth on having twins- I am a twin myself (brother). I would like two babies though and it would complete my family right away- just scared of the complications it could potentially bring.
> 
> Welcome kmae! Quite the journey you've been on! So when you say you didn't ov for 8 mos, did you get your period at all? Im trying to figure out if I'm ov'ing and I read an article that if you bleed, it means youre ov'ing. I'm wondering if that's true.
> 
> Best of luck with clomid and FX!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

No I didn't get my period at all on my own. Bleeding doesn't necessarily mean that you are ov'ing. Do you temp? You can determine if you ov if you temp.


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I am so happy this thread is back. I was so bummed when it was deleted. My test date will be around May 25th.
> 
> I'll reintroduce myself- I am 31 (32 in June). I have been ttc since Oct 2010. I didn't ov for 8 months after coming off bc, but got pg the first time I ov'd which sadly ended in a mc. I am starting my first round of Clomid today because when I do ov, it doesn't happen until cd23-27+. My DH has high sperm count but only 10% rapid mobility- but hoping one of those find the eggy this cycle and that Clomid helps me ov sooner!
> 
> I go back and forth on having twins- I am a twin myself (brother). I would like two babies though and it would complete my family right away- just scared of the complications it could potentially bring.
> 
> Welcome kmae! Quite the journey you've been on! So when you say you didn't ov for 8 mos, did you get your period at all? Im trying to figure out if I'm ov'ing and I read an article that if you bleed, it means youre ov'ing. I'm wondering if that's true.
> 
> Best of luck with clomid and FX!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't get my period at all on my own. Bleeding doesn't necessarily mean that you are ov'ing. Do you temp? You can determine if you ov if you temp.Click to expand...

I do try to temp but I'm a restless sleeper and wake up at random times in the morning so my readings have been all over the map!!


----------



## Kmae

Oh bummer- I guess that only way to know for sure is to have your doc check.


----------



## Smimms

Ladies have your cycles been strange at all. Were they ever the typical 25-32 days or were they all over the place? I'm just curious about my cycles. I don't know if there is a prob, but I'm usually 28-29 days every month.


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> Ladies have your cycles been strange at all. Were they ever the typical 25-32 days or were they all over the place? I'm just curious about my cycles. I don't know if there is a prob, but I'm usually 28-29 days every month.

I don't know! I was put on the pill at 18 for dealing with horrible cramps and just came off of it 15 years later!!! I have no idea what my cycles were like before that :( I wish someone taught me to track them when I first started! I'm definitely teaching my future daughter(s) these things!!!!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Smimms said:


> Ladies have your cycles been strange at all. Were they ever the typical 25-32 days or were they all over the place? I'm just curious about my cycles. I don't know if there is a prob, but I'm usually 28-29 days every month.

Ever since I stopped my BCPs in August my cycles have been 28-31 days. I was regular before BCP's but I had been on them for 15 years so I was surpirsed that I went back to being regular so quickly.


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> I'm actually nervous this month to TTC. My in laws went to a psychic and she said their daughter in law was going to have :twingirls:. I'm the only one even trying. Not that I believe in psychics, but it still made me nervous. I would definitely be happy just to get a BFP.

I want twins so much! My mom's side has about 15 sets of twins and i would love to add another set. :) Plus I could get the two kids with one pregnancy, ha!


----------



## Kmae

Smimms said:


> Ladies have your cycles been strange at all. Were they ever the typical 25-32 days or were they all over the place? I'm just curious about my cycles. I don't know if there is a prob, but I'm usually 28-29 days every month.

I'm the same as MrsChezek, had normal cycles when I was a teen, went on bcp around 17 and had been on them for over 12 years- when I came off I didn't have a cycle for 8 months. Every women's body is different though.


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Ladies have your cycles been strange at all. Were they ever the typical 25-32 days or were they all over the place? I'm just curious about my cycles. I don't know if there is a prob, but I'm usually 28-29 days every month.
> 
> I'm the same as MrsChezek, had normal cycles when I was a teen, went on bcp around 17 and had been on them for over 12 years- when I came off I didn't have a cycle for 8 months. Every women's body is different though.Click to expand...

Since I came off BCP in Dec, I had my period 4 days later as I typically would. Then I had a 29 day cycle and got another period. Which one was my withdrawal bleed? That first one right after I stopped? Or the second one after a whole cycle?

After that my cycles were 31d, 27d, 19d and 31d this last one. I'm super thankful not to have long cycles but I'm nervous I'm not Ov'ing. I've decided to wake up at 7am to temp which is before I usually start to get restless. I get up at 8:30/9am typically (we're night owls in this house). So hopefully my temping will be more informative this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## MD1223

*Kmae, Veganlily, Grk* - Welcome (back)! :)

*Smimms* - Haha - that's awesome. Agree, *MrsCh, snowflakes, and bakingbabe*, would love twins. We also want four so it would be helpful to start with two! :)

*Joey* - sorry about the :witch: Fingers crossed May is a great month for you and all of us! Happy BD'ing!! :)

*MrsCh* - W/R/T your dha question, I was only taking prenatals and my doctor said I needed to add 300mg dha supp per day. I also mentioned to a family friend who is an obgyn that we were trying and his first question was whether I was taking dha (and of course folic acid) - he said that is just as important as prenatals, etc.

My cycles have been a pretty consistent 28 days since I started paying attention. Of course, with the chem last month that may throw things off. Still waiting to O - based on when I started AF, it should be Wed or Thurs. - but if I had a normal cycle it would have been on Sunday. Curious to see how it will turn out this month. 

Sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of us this month!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:


----------



## Kmae

That happen to me this past cycle, I actually got two or three that were stark white but then I started seeing the small line again. Actually the day before I got a positive it was very very light. If my urine is too deluted, I will also get super light line or no second line. Hopefully, you will get a nice dark one soon!


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:

Do you even have a control line? If not, I would test again. 

I keep mine horizonal but I do move it at times. I haven't found that it hurts the results but I have no idea if I'm right.
I moved it today between rooms, the second line was super noticeable, even darker than the control line. And it kept getting darker. Guess it means time to get busy! :blush:


----------



## Heather11

Smimms said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there! I am also TTC baby number 1 as well! I have been trying for about 6 months now. I am soon to be 32! Eeek!
> 
> Me too. Took a while to convince my dh that the clock is ticking lol.Click to expand...

I know I am actually a bit sad about this bday! Usually the age thing doesn't bother me, but I was hoping to be pregnant by now and since I am not I am kind of down....boooo:flower:


----------



## Heather11

Not sure when/if I will be testing this month. AF is so late this month and of course I am not pregnant.....argh!!!!!! This TTC stinks sometimes!


----------



## Smimms

bakingbabe said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:
> 
> Do you even have a control line? If not, I would test again.
> 
> I keep mine horizonal but I do move it at times. I haven't found that it hurts the results but I have no idea if I'm right.
> I moved it today between rooms, the second line was super noticeable, even darker than the control line. And it kept getting darker. Guess it means time to get busy! :blush:Click to expand...

I did it again without moving it and it got darker. My husband got a little too excited lol. Still not super dark though. Hopefully ov is coming soon.


----------



## Smimms

Heather11 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there! I am also TTC baby number 1 as well! I have been trying for about 6 months now. I am soon to be 32! Eeek!
> 
> Me too. Took a while to convince my dh that the clock is ticking lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I know I am actually a bit sad about this bday! Usually the age thing doesn't bother me, but I was hoping to be pregnant by now and since I am not I am kind of down....boooo:flower:Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that! Hang in there, I'm sure good things will come to you. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:
> 
> Do you even have a control line? If not, I would test again.
> 
> I keep mine horizonal but I do move it at times. I haven't found that it hurts the results but I have no idea if I'm right.
> I moved it today between rooms, the second line was super noticeable, even darker than the control line. And it kept getting darker. Guess it means time to get busy! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I did it again without moving it and it got darker. My husband got a little too excited lol. Still not super dark though. Hopefully ov is coming soon.Click to expand...

Fx'ed for you!! Good luck!


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:
> 
> Do you even have a control line? If not, I would test again.
> 
> I keep mine horizonal but I do move it at times. I haven't found that it hurts the results but I have no idea if I'm right.
> I moved it today between rooms, the second line was super noticeable, even darker than the control line. And it kept getting darker. Guess it means time to get busy! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I did it again without moving it and it got darker. My husband got a little too excited lol. Still not super dark though. Hopefully ov is coming soon.Click to expand...

FX and lots and lots of baby dust!!!
:dust:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused right now. I've been testing with opks and I've always had a little line. Today I'm CD 13 of a 28 day cycle and my test is stark white for the first time. My husband did move the test and pick it up before even 2 minutes when it looked like it was showing a good line. Do you think that could have affected the result. :dohh:
> 
> Do you even have a control line? If not, I would test again.
> 
> I keep mine horizonal but I do move it at times. I haven't found that it hurts the results but I have no idea if I'm right.
> I moved it today between rooms, the second line was super noticeable, even darker than the control line. And it kept getting darker. Guess it means time to get busy! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I did it again without moving it and it got darker. My husband got a little too excited lol. Still not super dark though. Hopefully ov is coming soon.Click to expand...
> 
> FX and lots and lots of baby dust!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Defnitely not looking forward to the tww :wacko:


----------



## Veganlily

I just got my first ever positive opk on cd20! Very excited about this! Never used them before but I'm finding it really helpful so far-went with wondfos online so I don't feel bad using tons of them because they were so affordable.


----------



## snowflakes120

Heather11 said:


> Not sure when/if I will be testing this month. AF is so late this month and of course I am not pregnant.....argh!!!!!! This TTC stinks sometimes!

The witch did that to me last cycle. Kept messing with my head!! It sure does suck sometimes! I had a hard birthday too last month. It was the 1st bday I have ever dreaded coming. In my head I would have been totally PG on my B-day this year. And alas, I was not. It was realllllly hard! You can get through it. Happy Birthday! 

Veganlady - Hooray for almost + OPK! Get your man to bed!


----------



## Veganlily

This TTC stuff can be hard no doubt. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it, but it may be easier for me because we really just started trying in earnest after NTNA for a couple of months. I probably should be more concerned because my OH had a vasectomy reversed, so who knows how it will go for us. But we'll see what happens - I'm staying optimistic for now! Now that I'm on my real computer, I can attach the pic of my OPK
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Breezy81

Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:

Sure sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Are you temping? Are they staying high if so? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> This TTC stuff can be hard no doubt. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it, but it may be easier for me because we really just started trying in earnest after NTNA for a couple of months. I probably should be more concerned because my OH had a vasectomy reversed, so who knows how it will go for us. But we'll see what happens - I'm staying optimistic for now! Now that I'm on my real computer, I can attach the pic of my OPK

Looks great time to :sex::sex:


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:

Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Smimms

So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?

Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?


Sounds like it could be. Babydust to you!!


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?
> 
> Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.Click to expand...

I usually temp around 97. I've always had low waking temps it's strange.


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sure sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Are you temping? Are they staying high if so? Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...



I quit tempting, we've been trying for so long I couldn't take it anymore. 
It sure does sound like it.......:happydance: I hope it is!!!! My doctor has yet to call back with the 21day blood work, I'm not even sure I ov because I never got a positive test.


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> I just got my first ever positive opk on cd20! Very excited about this! Never used them before but I'm finding it really helpful so far-went with wondfos online so I don't feel bad using tons of them because they were so affordable.


How exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?
> 
> Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually temp around 97. I've always had low waking temps it's strange.Click to expand...

I don't think it's strange! Yours seem consistent with lots of people-I feel like mine are actually on the slightly higher end. A dip today could be a really good sign of o-fingers crossed for you! It sounds like you and I are in very similar places in our cycles so hopefully we will be tww together too...and bfp together??


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?
> 
> Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually temp around 97. I've always had low waking temps it's strange.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's strange! Yours seem consistent with lots of people-I feel like mine are actually on the slightly higher end. A dip today could be a really good sign of o-fingers crossed for you! It sounds like you and I are in very similar places in our cycles so hopefully we will be tww together too...and bfp together??Click to expand...

Sounds great. I need a TWW buddy! I tend to feel crazy and want to test right away even though I know it's a no no. I'm a poas addict for sure. Good luck to you and lets get our BFPs!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?
> 
> Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually temp around 97. I've always had low waking temps it's strange.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's strange! Yours seem consistent with lots of people-I feel like mine are actually on the slightly higher end. A dip today could be a really good sign of o-fingers crossed for you! It sounds like you and I are in very similar places in our cycles so hopefully we will be tww together too...and bfp together??Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great. I need a TWW buddy! I tend to feel crazy and want to test right away even though I know it's a no no. I'm a poas addict for sure. Good luck to you and lets get our BFPs!!
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'm usually pretty good at holding out. I'm hoping that I do in fact O soon and then of course for that beautiful implantation dip followed by high temps...I've vowed that I'll wait for that to happen before testing. The stark white negatives are just so darn depressing that I'd rather wait.


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hang in there and sending good thoughts to your friend.


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> So I took my temp this am and it was only 96.3 sounds like ov right?
> 
> Totally depends on your history! That would be extremely low for me - everyone is unique.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually temp around 97. I've always had low waking temps it's strange.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's strange! Yours seem consistent with lots of people-I feel like mine are actually on the slightly higher end. A dip today could be a really good sign of o-fingers crossed for you! It sounds like you and I are in very similar places in our cycles so hopefully we will be tww together too...and bfp together??Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great. I need a TWW buddy! I tend to feel crazy and want to test right away even though I know it's a no no. I'm a poas addict for sure. Good luck to you and lets get our BFPs!!
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm usually pretty good at holding out. I'm hoping that I do in fact O soon and then of course for that beautiful implantation dip followed by high temps...I've vowed that I'll wait for that to happen before testing. The stark white negatives are just so darn depressing that I'd rather wait.Click to expand...

You're smart to do that. I just end up thinking about testing the whole tww. I bought some of the ics that are really sensitive (so they say) and I'll probably end up breaking them out around 10 dpo. My hubby is excited to have me test too. He woke up this morning and was rubbing my belly. He really wants this to happen poor guy.


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!Click to expand...

Yes shes only 41, too young. 
So how are things going with you?


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes shes only 41, too young.
> So how are things going with you?Click to expand...

Just trying to figure my cycles out and having some ttc fun. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> This TTC stuff can be hard no doubt. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it, but it may be easier for me because we really just started trying in earnest after NTNA for a couple of months. I probably should be more concerned because my OH had a vasectomy reversed, so who knows how it will go for us. But we'll see what happens - I'm staying optimistic for now! Now that I'm on my real computer, I can attach the pic of my OPK

Yay for a +OPK Lily! It looks good :thumbup: I can't wait to get my first...I'll start testing in a week...FX!

Have fun with OH!!!! :winkwink:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sure sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Are you temping? Are they staying high if so? Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

I AGREE with Lily! Sounds like IB :thumbup:
FX and sticky baby dust!!!
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes shes only 41, too young.
> So how are things going with you?Click to expand...

That is super young! My DH is 41.5 so that is so scary!!! :nope: I hope things come out well somehow for your friend! And CONGRATS on the new house!!!! How awesome :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> This TTC stuff can be hard no doubt. I'm trying to stay super relaxed about it, but it may be easier for me because we really just started trying in earnest after NTNA for a couple of months. I probably should be more concerned because my OH had a vasectomy reversed, so who knows how it will go for us. But we'll see what happens - I'm staying optimistic for now! Now that I'm on my real computer, I can attach the pic of my OPK
> 
> Yay for a +OPK Lily! It looks good :thumbup: I can't wait to get my first...I'll start testing in a week...FX!
> 
> Have fun with OH!!!! :winkwink:
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:Click to expand...

We decided lunchtime was a good time to take advantage of the +opk!


----------



## grkprn

CD24 and 7DPO I'm ready to POAS! Years ago, I never thought I'd be living my life in 2 week increments...but things can and do change! Anyone else testing within the next week or so? :)

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> CD24 and 7DPO I'm ready to POAS! Years ago, I never thought I'd be living my life in 2 week increments...but things can and do change! Anyone else testing within the next week or so? :)
> 
> :dust:

Try to hold out a couple more days if you can! BFN's are the worst. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> CD24 and 7DPO I'm ready to POAS! Years ago, I never thought I'd be living my life in 2 week increments...but things can and do change! Anyone else testing within the next week or so? :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Try to hold out a couple more days if you can! BFN's are the worst. Good luck and keep us posted!Click to expand...

YES! Try to hold out!!! I hate staring at those stark white results windows; why put yourself through that when you *WILL* get your :bfp: in just a couple more days :winkwink:

FX and baby dust!!!
:dust:


PS Nice work Lily, lunch time is as good as any other time!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sounds great breezy!! I'm excited for you hopefully this is your :bfp:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes shes only 41, too young.
> So how are things going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to figure my cycles out and having some ttc fun. Are you having any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

Who knew figuring your cycles out would be so hard right :winkwink:
My lower back is killing me but that is it no other symptoms. My doctor just called and my prog. was 12.7 which is half of what it normally is. They were ok with the #'s but I on the otherhand don't know what to think :nope:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope so too. I'm not leaving this time. I need the support before I lose my mind. My best friday had a massive heart attack on Friday and is still in a coma and we had put an offer on a house and that got accepted Friday so its been a crazy busy weekend, here is what I need! :hugs:
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. They must have been quite young to have a massive MI. Hang in there. We're here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes shes only 41, too young.
> So how are things going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> That is super young! My DH is 41.5 so that is so scary!!! :nope: I hope things come out well somehow for your friend! And CONGRATS on the new house!!!! How awesome :happydance:Click to expand...

It's very scary. I just keep hoping for good news. She is one tough gal and I'm positive that she will make it through. 
Yes, we move in June. I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I've been avoiding here and have missed it, just thought it would make my tww a little easier trying not to think about it. BUT then this morning I had a small amount of blood when I wiped thought af was coming but NO its not. I still have a week to wait. What do you ladies think? I'm trying not to get to excited but I just can't help it. :wacko:
> 
> Sure sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Are you temping? Are they staying high if so? Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I AGREE with Lily! Sounds like IB :thumbup:
> FX and sticky baby dust!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I sure hope so. Although 12.7 prog. level is pretty low for me...but hey maybe that's a good thing this month. :shrug:


----------



## Kmae

Breezy and Smimms, I really hope this cycle is your BFP!

Breezy, I hope your friend makes it- and comes out strong.

Veganlily, great way to take advantage of the lunch hour! Go catch that eggy:spermy:

Grkprn, try to keep yourself busy and try to hold off testing too early. BFNs can be so heartbreaking to see

AFM, I am only on cd6- so I have a ways to go... I'm on Clomid this cycle and really hopes it helps me ov sooner!

Now come on! I am ready to read about some BFPs on this thread!!!:dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

I'd like to join please. I'm 31 and DH is 36. We're trying for number 1 after 2 and a half years of marriage. I was never really interested in having kids before but DH did so I spent the past year thinking it through. Amazing how once you decide you're ready you go from ''never'' to ''can't happen soon enough''

This is my first cycle of BC so no idea what my cycle is going to be like. If it goes back to normal straight away AF will be due on the 10th but since she could verry well be late for no reason I'm going to try and waith till the 12th to test. Not sure if I'll make it though.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Veganlily

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to join please. I'm 31 and DH is 36. We're trying for number 1 after 2 and a half years of marriage. I was never really interested in having kids before but DH did so I spent the past year thinking it through. Amazing how once you decide you're ready you go from ''never'' to ''can't happen soon enough''
> 
> This is my first cycle of BC so no idea what my cycle is going to be like. If it goes back to normal straight away AF will be due on the 10th but since she could verry well be late for no reason I'm going to try and waith till the 12th to test. Not sure if I'll make it though.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Welcome! If it doesn't happen for you this month, you may want to consider charting so you know when you are ovulating and can understand your cycle a little better. But hopefully there will be no need because you'll get your bfp your first month off bc-it definitely happens!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks. If no BFP I will start temping next month. I thought I could skip it by just BDing a lot to cover my bases whenever O happens. I completely forgot that I'd need to know when O happened to know when to test. I wont make that mistake again - the 2 ww is hard enough without not knowing if you're in it yet.


----------



## Breezy81

My friend is doing better, still a long recovery but better! :happydance:
Still no symptoms and no spotting since yesterday morning. A little worried about my progestrone level but staying hopeful. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## snowflakes120

Breezy - My OBGYN wants to see >10 on a non-medicated cycle and >15 on a medicated cycle. I took both Clomid and Progesterone last month and my prog. was only 13.4 so I didn't get to an acceptable level... :( But he did say that it's not horrible and that he has def seen woman get PG with a level like ours so don't get worried about it!!


----------



## Breezy81

snowflakes120 said:


> Breezy - My OBGYN wants to see >10 on a non-medicated cycle and >15 on a medicated cycle. I took both Clomid and Progesterone last month and my prog. was only 13.4 so I didn't get to an acceptable level... :( But he did say that it's not horrible and that he has def seen woman get PG with a level like ours so don't get worried about it!!

This is my 4th round of 100mg clomid, ususally it's a 30+ but this time only a 12.7. My doctor said not to worry but I don't get why it's so low when it's been so high the last 3 months? Did they change your mg of clomid or are you doing the same next moth if you don't get a :bfp: ?


----------



## snowflakes120

Breezy81 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Breezy - My OBGYN wants to see >10 on a non-medicated cycle and >15 on a medicated cycle. I took both Clomid and Progesterone last month and my prog. was only 13.4 so I didn't get to an acceptable level... :( But he did say that it's not horrible and that he has def seen woman get PG with a level like ours so don't get worried about it!!
> 
> This is my 4th round of 100mg clomid, ususally it's a 30+ but this time only a 12.7. My doctor said not to worry but I don't get why it's so low when it's been so high the last 3 months? Did they change your mg of clomid or are you doing the same next moth if you don't get a :bfp: ?Click to expand...

They upped my Clomid dose from 50mg last cycle (which was the 1st round) to 100mg this 2nd cycle round in hopes of it raising my Progesterone as I have been diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect and Low Progesterone. If this doesn't raise my Progesterone I have no idea what he is going to do next...

Edit - The only reason I can think that it was lower is if you got the test done on a later DPO?


----------



## MD1223

Breezy - I am so sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs: I'm glad to hear she is doing better.

Congrats on the house! And defy agree with Mrsch and Veganlily - sounds like IB! GL and Fx'd!!

Zeez - Welcome! 

I am waiting for my +OPK! Line was a little darker this a.m. Hoping it pops up tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Breezy81

:dust:


MD1223 said:


> Breezy - I am so sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs: I'm glad to hear she is doing better.
> 
> Congrats on the house! And defy agree with Mrsch and Veganlily - sounds like IB! GL and Fx'd!!
> 
> Zeez - Welcome!
> 
> I am waiting for my +OPK! Line was a little darker this a.m. Hoping it pops up tonight or tomorrow!

Thank you! 
I sure hope it was. I am waiting a few days then I'm going to break down and test. Since Saturday is Cinco I'm sure drinks will be on the menu and want to make sure that it is ok for me to drink before I choose that option. 
Hope that line gets darker. FX'd 

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I think I o'ed yesterday; had a temp dip to 96.8 when temps are usually in the 97.2 -97.3 before o. My temp went up a bit today to 96.9 so I'm not sure what that means. I had a neg opk yesterday after two positives. I'm trying to get as much baby dancing in this week to cover all the bases but I just couldn't do it last night. So it's off to baby dance sometime today (dh is working from home- wonder if I could get him to take a break? :) ) We baby danced cd 6, 8, 10, 12, I hope it's good enough!


----------



## MindUtopia

Just wondering, how did you ladies get over the fact that it's kinda weird to be suddenly having sex without birth control or condoms, knowing you might ideally be fertile, after sooooo many years of trying to do the exact opposite? 

My creamy CM is beginning to turn into watery CM, I think, and FF is saying my fertile days start today. So tonight I want us to :sex:. But we've never done this without me being on the pill. It didn't occur to me until now, like just now (!), that this is actually sorta odd when you think about it. Odd in the sense of new and different. Were you nervous when you first started? Is this normal? I imagine it must be especially new and strange for those of us who have waited so long to TTC #1. I've been on the pill or using condoms for 13 years.

Good luck to all the ladies nearing testing or ov!


----------



## bakingbabe

MindUtopia said:


> Just wondering, how did you ladies get over the fact that it's kinda weird to be suddenly having sex without birth control or condoms, knowing you might ideally be fertile, after sooooo many years of trying to do the exact opposite?
> 
> My creamy CM is beginning to turn into watery CM, I think, and FF is saying my fertile days start today. So tonight I want us to :sex:. But we've never done this without me being on the pill. It didn't occur to me until now, like just now (!), that this is actually sorta odd when you think about it. Odd in the sense of new and different. Were you nervous when you first started? Is this normal? I imagine it must be especially new and strange for those of us who have waited so long to TTC #1. I've been on the pill or using condoms for 13 years.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies nearing testing or ov!

It definitely took me a few times to get used to it. My dh was adament about protection for 12 years so the first time was without protection was definitely different. I can't say exactly when I became used to it but it does happen. Definitely keep a towel close by though! :blush:


----------



## ZeeZ

MindUtopia said:


> Just wondering, how did you ladies get over the fact that it's kinda weird to be suddenly having sex without birth control or condoms, knowing you might ideally be fertile, after sooooo many years of trying to do the exact opposite?
> 
> My creamy CM is beginning to turn into watery CM, I think, and FF is saying my fertile days start today. So tonight I want us to :sex:. But we've never done this without me being on the pill. It didn't occur to me until now, like just now (!), that this is actually sorta odd when you think about it. Odd in the sense of new and different. Were you nervous when you first started? Is this normal? I imagine it must be especially new and strange for those of us who have waited so long to TTC #1. I've been on the pill or using condoms for 13 years.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies nearing testing or ov!

This is my first month off BC and yes it is a bit of a mind warp after trying for sooo long to avoid pregnancy. I think that in a way it's on DH's mind too - he is being extra attentive and affectionate during BD.


----------



## Smimms

My temp spiked today. Do you ladies still think it's worth :sex: one more time? My poor hubby is worn out lol.


----------



## ZeeZ

MindUtopia said:


> Just wondering, how did you ladies get over the fact that it's kinda weird to be suddenly having sex without birth control or condoms, knowing you might ideally be fertile, after sooooo many years of trying to do the exact opposite?
> 
> My creamy CM is beginning to turn into watery CM, I think, and FF is saying my fertile days start today. So tonight I want us to :sex:. But we've never done this without me being on the pill. It didn't occur to me until now, like just now (!), that this is actually sorta odd when you think about it. Odd in the sense of new and different. Were you nervous when you first started? Is this normal? I imagine it must be especially new and strange for those of us who have waited so long to TTC #1. I've been on the pill or using condoms for 13 years.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies nearing testing or ov!

This is my first month off BC and yes it is a bit of a mind warp after trying for sooo long to avoid pregnancy. I think that in a way it's on DH's mind too - he is being extra attentive and affectionate during BD.


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> My temp spiked today. Do you ladies still think it's worth :sex: one more time? My poor hubby is worn out lol.

I say go for it!!! My hubby gets like that too. :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> My temp spiked today. Do you ladies still think it's worth :sex: one more time? My poor hubby is worn out lol.
> 
> I say go for it!!! My hubby gets like that too. :haha:Click to expand...

One more time can't hurt! My man should be tired (check out my chart!) but it's having the opposite effect on him! Guess that's good!


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> My temp spiked today. Do you ladies still think it's worth :sex: one more time? My poor hubby is worn out lol.
> 
> I say go for it!!! My hubby gets like that too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> One more time can't hurt! My man should be tired (check out my chart!) but it's having the opposite effect on him! Guess that's good!Click to expand...

We dtd twice and he was overwhelmed. He's only 33 and his sex drive is kind of shotty. :dohh: I just hope 2 times is enough unless I can seduce him into one more lol
Looks like you've been taking advantage of that positive opk ;) Good luck!!


----------



## mimi1979

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Well, looks like I am 2dpo today. I plan to test on May 14th and am hoping the next 12 days won't drag. DH and I :sex: last night just to be sure we covered our bases. I think the poor thing is worn out though. I feel like I've been treating him like a sperm bank :rofl:. He's been very supportive of the cause so I can't complain.

Breezy...I just read about your friend. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to her, but am so glad to hear that she is doing a lot better. I will be sure to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. 

Smims...I say go for it one more time just to be sure. I know it gets tiring, but it's totally worth it :thumbup:

Sending :hugs: and :dust: to all! Let's get those BFPs rolling!!!


----------



## Smimms

I definitely find it weird to not use protection, almost like I'm doing something wrong.. After being so careful for so long it's weird to just let it fly. It's also weird feeling to think that you could be pregnant and just not knowing. I'm already writing when we need to dtd on the calender next cycle.


----------



## MrsChezek

ZeeZ said:


> Thanks. If no BFP I will start temping next month. I thought I could skip it by just BDing a lot to cover my bases whenever O happens. I completely forgot that I'd need to know when O happened to know when to test. I wont make that mistake again - the 2 ww is hard enough without not knowing if you're in it yet.

Welcome ZeeZ! :hi:
Hope first time's the charm for you!!!! FX
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - I'm happy to hear your friend is doing better :hugs: And I'm so excited for you to be testing soon!!! It's amazing how nervous I get for everyone on these boards since I've never even met any of you girls! I just love seeing :bfp: posts - gives me so much hope and encouragement!!! Like *snowflake* said, it can still happen even if your prog is low so chin up and cross everything!!!!

*MD1223* - you mentioned a.m. when you said you did your OPK. I was told to do the tests in the afternoon as you have a higher concentration of LH at that point. Maybe that will do the trick???

*bakingbabe* - looks like you've got all your bases covered! :sex: Nice work and good job taking advantage of that 'working from home' aspect :winkwink: Now you get to sit back and wait... :coffee:

*Veganlily* - wow that's an impressive amount of x's on your chart!!!! I think my DH would pass out just from seeing your chart :haha:

*Smimms* - my DH is 41 and his sex drive isn't the highest either. Totally feel your pain! Tho I've convinced him into trying SMEP this cycle :dohh: It will be interesting to say the least :winkwink:

Lots of dust for all those testing soon. Keep us posted!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

mimi1979 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? Well, looks like I am 2dpo today. I plan to test on May 14th and am hoping the next 12 days won't drag. DH and I :sex: last night just to be sure we covered our bases. I think the poor thing is worn out though. I feel like I've been treating him like a sperm bank :rofl:. He's been very supportive of the cause so I can't complain.
> 
> Breezy...I just read about your friend. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to her, but am so glad to hear that she is doing a lot better. I will be sure to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Smims...I say go for it one more time just to be sure. I know it gets tiring, but it's totally worth it :thumbup:
> 
> Sending :hugs: and :dust: to all! Let's get those BFPs rolling!!!

Thanks so much! Everyone's prayers have worked wonders.


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> *Breezy* - I'm happy to hear your friend is doing better :hugs: And I'm so excited for you to be testing soon!!! It's amazing how nervous I get for everyone on these boards since I've never even met any of you girls! I just love seeing :bfp: posts - gives me so much hope and encouragement!!! Like *snowflake* said, it can still happen even if your prog is low so chin up and cross everything!!!!
> 
> *MD1223* - you mentioned a.m. when you said you did your OPK. I was told to do the tests in the afternoon as you have a higher concentration of LH at that point. Maybe that will do the trick???
> 
> *bakingbabe* - looks like you've got all your bases covered! :sex: Nice work and good job taking advantage of that 'working from home' aspect :winkwink: Now you get to sit back and wait... :coffee:
> 
> *Veganlily* - wow that's an impressive amount of x's on your chart!!!! I think my DH would pass out just from seeing your chart :haha:
> 
> *Smimms* - my DH is 41 and his sex drive isn't the highest either. Totally feel your pain! Tho I've convinced him into trying SMEP this cycle :dohh: It will be interesting to say the least :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of dust for all those testing soon. Keep us posted!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust:

I'm staying hopeful. I'm just wanting to test already so bad but seeing a negative makes me so upset I'm waiting it out. If spotting yesterday was IB then it would take a few days to show up anyhow. 
And I know what you mean about being nervous for everyone else, I get that way too! It will happen when the time is right with lots of :sex:


----------



## bakingbabe

*bakingbabe* - looks like you've got all your bases covered! :sex: Nice work and good job taking advantage of that 'working from home' aspect :winkwink: Now you get to sit back and wait... :coffee:

[
Lots of dust for all those testing soon. Keep us posted!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:[/QUOTE]


I hope so! Although, I wasn't entirely successful at pulling hubby away this afternoon. Tonight for sure! After that, I'm taking a break!! :)


----------



## ZeeZ

I love this thread. Baby making is so new and strange to me it's great to have others that know what I'm going through.

DH understands the mechanics but aside feom extra BD sessions not much will change for hin till the BFP and I think he is starting to worry about me obsessing.

also everyone is so lovely and supportive I really wish that I could magically give everyone their BFP

fx for all of us!


----------



## MindUtopia

ZeeZ said:


> I love this thread. Baby making is so new and strange to me it's great to have others that know what I'm going through.
> 
> DH understands the mechanics but aside feom extra BD sessions not much will change for hin till the BFP and I think he is starting to worry about me obsessing.
> 
> also everyone is so lovely and supportive I really wish that I could magically give everyone their BFP
> 
> fx for all of us!

It definitely is new and strange. I actually thought I would be a lot more stressed out. I think waiting until we could TTC was stressful because I waffled a lot on whether we should wait longer, but now there just seems like less to worry about (is that weird?). Like all you can do is have sex and hope for the best, and it's reassuring to not having any big decisions to make. Also, I really thought having sex for the first time off my birth control would be weird, but it actually wasn't. It was just like it always is (thankfully, we gave up the condoms years ago - which definitely _was_ weird at the time - so I think that helped!). Now, I'm not really starting my fertile period just yet (maybe today or tomorrow), so I was pretty aware that I couldn't have actually gotten pregnant, so maybe this will all feel different in a few days! 

ZeeZ, where in South Africa are you from? I studied at the University of Pretoria for a term, and I worked in Cape Town for a bit too, though I haven't been back in years.


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy-really think your signs are looking awesome for a bfp!

Zee-I totally agree; so happy to have found these boards for support.

Smimms and Utopia-I also feel like making love when you know it might result in a baby is a totally cool and differ thing. It's actually been awesome for our sex life.

Baking babe-I hear yu on the break-I am getting tired myself!

Mimi-think I am 1DPO myself so we'll be in similar spots in the tww! I'm hoping we'll also get BFP's together. I think I may follow your lead and dtd again today to cover bases. And then I really do need a day off! My oh would be just fine without any days off...phew...


----------



## ZeeZ

MindUtopia said:


> It definitely is new and strange. I actually thought I would be a lot more stressed out. I think waiting until we could TTC was stressful because I waffled a lot on whether we should wait longer, but now there just seems like less to worry about (is that weird?). Like all you can do is have sex and hope for the best, and it's reassuring to not having any big decisions to make. Also, I really thought having sex for the first time off my birth control would be weird, but it actually wasn't. It was just like it always is (thankfully, we gave up the condoms years ago - which definitely _was_ weird at the time - so I think that helped!). Now, I'm not really starting my fertile period just yet (maybe today or tomorrow), so I was pretty aware that I couldn't have actually gotten pregnant, so maybe this will all feel different in a few days!
> 
> ZeeZ, where in South Africa are you from? I studied at the University of Pretoria for a term, and I worked in Cape Town for a bit too, though I haven't been back in years.

MindUtopia - I'm in Johannesburg so not too far from Pretoria and I have family in Cape Town 

It sounds like you got to travel a bit which is always great if you can. DH and I try to get away some place new as often as we can (even if its close) just to remind ourselves that the world is bigger than what we see every day and not get stuck in a mind set.

A BFP may put a hold on that for a bit but it would be so worth it


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Breezy-really think your signs are looking awesome for a bfp!
> 
> Zee-I totally agree; so happy to have found these boards for support.
> 
> Smimms and Utopia-I also feel like making love when you know it might result in a baby is a totally cool and differ thing. It's actually been awesome for our sex life.
> 
> Baking babe-I hear yu on the break-I am getting tired myself!
> 
> Mimi-think I am 1DPO myself so we'll be in similar spots in the tww! I'm hoping we'll also get BFP's together. I think I may follow your lead and dtd again today to cover bases. And then I really do need a day off! My oh would be just fine without any days off...phew...


I am surprised at myself. I feel like I need a break yet I want to keep going! :) I really really want that bfp for our 10 yr anniversary this month. 

This thread is so great. I love reading your stories and not feeling so alone with ttc.


----------



## Breezy81

Still holding off on testing.......My my I've been having some crazy dreams but I think my mind is playing tricks on me. :wacko:
I do have some cramps this morning maybe AF is coming early :dohh: Still no more spotting
I'll just sit, wait and drive myself cazy :coffee:


----------



## grkprn

ZeeZ said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> It definitely is new and strange. I actually thought I would be a lot more stressed out. I think waiting until we could TTC was stressful because I waffled a lot on whether we should wait longer, but now there just seems like less to worry about (is that weird?). Like all you can do is have sex and hope for the best, and it's reassuring to not having any big decisions to make. Also, I really thought having sex for the first time off my birth control would be weird, but it actually wasn't. It was just like it always is (thankfully, we gave up the condoms years ago - which definitely _was_ weird at the time - so I think that helped!). Now, I'm not really starting my fertile period just yet (maybe today or tomorrow), so I was pretty aware that I couldn't have actually gotten pregnant, so maybe this will all feel different in a few days!
> 
> ZeeZ, where in South Africa are you from? I studied at the University of Pretoria for a term, and I worked in Cape Town for a bit too, though I haven't been back in years.
> 
> MindUtopia - I'm in Johannesburg so not too far from Pretoria and I have family in Cape Town
> 
> It sounds like you got to travel a bit which is always great if you can. DH and I try to get away some place new as often as we can (even if its close) just to remind ourselves that the world is bigger than what we see every day and not get stuck in a mind set.
> 
> A BFP may put a hold on that for a bit but it would be so worth itClick to expand...




ZeeZ said:


> I love this thread. Baby making is so new and strange to me it's great to have others that know what I'm going through.
> 
> DH understands the mechanics but aside feom extra BD sessions not much will change for hin till the BFP and I think he is starting to worry about me obsessing.
> 
> also everyone is so lovely and supportive I really wish that I could magically give everyone their BFP
> 
> fx for all of us!

Ladies -- I completely understand where you are coming from regarding actually TRYING to become pregnant, rather than preventing it! I felt the same way when we starting trying a year ago. But after a few months, that feeling went away. And I think the DH relaxed quite a bit during BDing...although I'm always trying to find different ways to seduce him around the big O!:sex:

I'm currently CD26 9DPO and I'm really doing well holding off on testing. I had some AF like cramps yesterday morning that lasted all of 3 minutes, but i've never had sxs like that in cycles past. AF is due on May 6th, so I'm going to hold out to test on May 5th. Anyone else testing this weekend??

Here's hoping for lots of :bfp: and keeping the witch away! 

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Here's to some :bfp:s this weekend!!! FX for *Breezy* and *grkprn*!!! 
:dust:

Anyone else testing soon???

*Zeez* - we travel a lot too and we started to book on shorter notice since a :bfp: would put a damper on trips. But we're still fitting it in!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> It definitely is new and strange. I actually thought I would be a lot more stressed out. I think waiting until we could TTC was stressful because I waffled a lot on whether we should wait longer, but now there just seems like less to worry about (is that weird?). Like all you can do is have sex and hope for the best, and it's reassuring to not having any big decisions to make. Also, I really thought having sex for the first time off my birth control would be weird, but it actually wasn't. It was just like it always is (thankfully, we gave up the condoms years ago - which definitely _was_ weird at the time - so I think that helped!). Now, I'm not really starting my fertile period just yet (maybe today or tomorrow), so I was pretty aware that I couldn't have actually gotten pregnant, so maybe this will all feel different in a few days!
> 
> ZeeZ, where in South Africa are you from? I studied at the University of Pretoria for a term, and I worked in Cape Town for a bit too, though I haven't been back in years.
> 
> MindUtopia - I'm in Johannesburg so not too far from Pretoria and I have family in Cape Town
> 
> It sounds like you got to travel a bit which is always great if you can. DH and I try to get away some place new as often as we can (even if its close) just to remind ourselves that the world is bigger than what we see every day and not get stuck in a mind set.
> 
> A BFP may put a hold on that for a bit but it would be so worth itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread. Baby making is so new and strange to me it's great to have others that know what I'm going through.
> 
> DH understands the mechanics but aside feom extra BD sessions not much will change for hin till the BFP and I think he is starting to worry about me obsessing.
> 
> also everyone is so lovely and supportive I really wish that I could magically give everyone their BFP
> 
> fx for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies -- I completely understand where you are coming from regarding actually TRYING to become pregnant, rather than preventing it! I felt the same way when we starting trying a year ago. But after a few months, that feeling went away. And I think the DH relaxed quite a bit during BDing...although I'm always trying to find different ways to seduce him around the big O!:sex:
> 
> I'm currently CD26 9DPO and I'm really doing well holding off on testing. I had some AF like cramps yesterday morning that lasted all of 3 minutes, but i've never had sxs like that in cycles past. AF is due on May 6th, so I'm going to hold out to test on May 5th. Anyone else testing this weekend??
> 
> Here's hoping for lots of :bfp: and keeping the witch away!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I am on CD26 today too! I have a long cycle though so the :witch: is due to arrive May 8. 
Hope we get our :bfp: together.

:dust:


----------



## MindUtopia

ZeeZ said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> It definitely is new and strange. I actually thought I would be a lot more stressed out. I think waiting until we could TTC was stressful because I waffled a lot on whether we should wait longer, but now there just seems like less to worry about (is that weird?). Like all you can do is have sex and hope for the best, and it's reassuring to not having any big decisions to make. Also, I really thought having sex for the first time off my birth control would be weird, but it actually wasn't. It was just like it always is (thankfully, we gave up the condoms years ago - which definitely _was_ weird at the time - so I think that helped!). Now, I'm not really starting my fertile period just yet (maybe today or tomorrow), so I was pretty aware that I couldn't have actually gotten pregnant, so maybe this will all feel different in a few days!
> 
> ZeeZ, where in South Africa are you from? I studied at the University of Pretoria for a term, and I worked in Cape Town for a bit too, though I haven't been back in years.
> 
> MindUtopia - I'm in Johannesburg so not too far from Pretoria and I have family in Cape Town
> 
> It sounds like you got to travel a bit which is always great if you can. DH and I try to get away some place new as often as we can (even if its close) just to remind ourselves that the world is bigger than what we see every day and not get stuck in a mind set.
> 
> A BFP may put a hold on that for a bit but it would be so worth itClick to expand...

Oh, awesome. I don't know Joburg as well as Pretoria or Cape Town, but I spent a bit of time there when I was studying. I've worked for a number of universities - at research centres and when I was in Cape Town, running an overseas programme for U.S. public health students - so I've been lucky in that they have paid for me to go lots of neat places. I also love to travel when I'm not working, but I only really started traveling just for the sake of traveling when I met my husband. We actually met when we were both working in India, which is how I've ended up in the UK (I'm American). I have friend in Burundi now (I know that's not exactly close to South Africa) but I'd love to visit her one of these days (though baby making is probably going to put that on hold for a few years!).


----------



## ZeeZ

Good Luck to all those testing on the weekend! I'm still early on and going to try and hold out till next weekend (... maybe...) but hope that you all get your BFP!

MrsChezek - We're definately trying to squeeze in as much as we can while we have the chance! but like you said trips are more last minute and the kind that's closer to home and not to difficult to handle if I happen to be pregnant at the time.

MindUtopia - that sounds amazing beeing able to travel like that and even more so that you met your husband that way. I also only got the traveling bug when I met my husband. Now I wish I'started sooner and done so much more but I spent my early 20's too scared to go anywhere alone. I'll definately be encouraging my kids from an early age.


----------



## Smimms

I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
Thanks! 
Sara
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:

May 17th for me. :)


----------



## Veganlily

I think I'll test may 13, but might try to hold out even longer-depends whether I get a dip and whether temps stay high...fx'ed!


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:

I think I'm going to break down and test tomorrow. I can't stand waiting any longer. I'm going BONKERS!!!!!!
I'll keep you posted


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I think I'm going to break down and test tomorrow. I can't stand waiting any longer. I'm going BONKERS!!!!!!
> I'll keep you postedClick to expand...

Oooooh I'm excited about this!


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Here's to some :bfp:s this weekend!!! FX for *Breezy* and *grkprn*!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Anyone else testing soon???
> 
> *Zeez* - we travel a lot too and we started to book on shorter notice since a :bfp: would put a damper on trips. But we're still fitting it in!!! :thumbup:

We decided just to keep planning trips because it's hard to know - though I will say I don't go out further than what could be 30 weeks. We're going to Paris in early October-planned that after af came last month! Furthest along I could be would be 22 weeks or so at that point. We have tons of small summer trips planned but they're more local. I didn't want my life to stop for ttc in case it didn't happen or took a long time.


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I think I'm going to break down and test tomorrow. I can't stand waiting any longer. I'm going BONKERS!!!!!!
> I'll keep you postedClick to expand...

OOoo Fx GOOD LUCK!! Let us know!


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Here's to some :bfp:s this weekend!!! FX for *Breezy* and *grkprn*!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Anyone else testing soon???
> 
> *Zeez* - we travel a lot too and we started to book on shorter notice since a :bfp: would put a damper on trips. But we're still fitting it in!!! :thumbup:
> 
> We decided just to keep planning trips because it's hard to know - though I will say I don't go out further than what could be 30 weeks. We're going to Paris in early October-planned that after af came last month! Furthest along I could be would be 22 weeks or so at that point. We have tons of small summer trips planned but they're more local. I didn't want my life to stop for ttc in case it didn't happen or took a long time.Click to expand...

Very smart! I think you would regret staging your life around TTC.


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> I think I'll test may 13, but might try to hold out even longer-depends whether I get a dip and whether temps stay high...fx'ed!

My temps have been staying high for now. We're testing the same day. I'm mostly testing because it's Mother's Day. How cool would that be?


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I think I'm going to break down and test tomorrow. I can't stand waiting any longer. I'm going BONKERS!!!!!!
> I'll keep you postedClick to expand...
> 
> Oooooh I'm excited about this!Click to expand...

I'm very very nervous. I hate seeing no line. I have these weird cramps today and can't help but wonder what's going on in there. Since i started Clomid my body is different soooooooo it could be just that. :shrug:


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll test may 13, but might try to hold out even longer-depends whether I get a dip and whether temps stay high...fx'ed!
> 
> My temps have been staying high for now. We're testing the same day. I'm mostly testing because it's Mother's Day. How cool would that be?Click to expand...


That would be AWESOME!!!! I hope May is our month. 
:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I've been totally slacking on testing dates ladies. Let me know what day you're testing if you would like me to post it.
> Thanks!
> Sara
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I think I'm going to break down and test tomorrow. I can't stand waiting any longer. I'm going BONKERS!!!!!!
> I'll keep you postedClick to expand...
> 
> OOoo Fx GOOD LUCK!! Let us know!Click to expand...

OOOOO I will....I'm super nervous!


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Here's to some :bfp:s this weekend!!! FX for *Breezy* and *grkprn*!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Anyone else testing soon???
> 
> *Zeez* - we travel a lot too and we started to book on shorter notice since a :bfp: would put a damper on trips. But we're still fitting it in!!! :thumbup:
> 
> We decided just to keep planning trips because it's hard to know - though I will say I don't go out further than what could be 30 weeks. We're going to Paris in early October-planned that after af came last month! Furthest along I could be would be 22 weeks or so at that point. We have tons of small summer trips planned but they're more local. I didn't want my life to stop for ttc in case it didn't happen or took a long time.Click to expand...

I tried planning around it at first but that didn't work out so well. It's been so long I would have missed out on the last 6 trips we took (we love to travel). i have never been to Paris......someday! Let me know how the trip goes. (we better still be in touch!)


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll test may 13, but might try to hold out even longer-depends whether I get a dip and whether temps stay high...fx'ed!
> 
> My temps have been staying high for now. We're testing the same day. I'm mostly testing because it's Mother's Day. How cool would that be?Click to expand...

What I was thinking exactly!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll test may 13, but might try to hold out even longer-depends whether I get a dip and whether temps stay high...fx'ed!
> 
> My temps have been staying high for now. We're testing the same day. I'm mostly testing because it's Mother's Day. How cool would that be?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be AWESOME!!!! I hope May is our month.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Super excited for you Breezy! Let us know how it goes :thumbup: and of course FX and lots of baby dust!!!
:dust:

Mother's Day would rock! I'll keep everything crossed for you girls! :hugs:
:dust: :baby: :dust:

I won't be testing until like May 28th but it all depends on when I O...which who knows when it will happen! I don't start OPKs until Tuesday...just on CD5 today. But I'm really hoping May is the month for ALL OF US!!! :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

Hello Everyone!! 

This is my VERY FIRST post and I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to start! I am 32 and TTC my first child. This is our 3rd month trying and I am beginning to take things a little more seriously... Who knew getting knocked up was so difficult. 

I have a BBT chart going with FF and I am currently 3dpo and plan to test on 05/15. Waiting is TORTURE!!! I'd love to wait with those on the same page.

I'm Alisa!


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> This is my VERY FIRST post and I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to start! I am 32 and TTC my first child. This is our 3rd month trying and I am beginning to take things a little more seriously... Who knew getting knocked up was so difficult.
> 
> I have a BBT chart going with FF and I am currently 3dpo and plan to test on 05/15. Waiting is TORTURE!!! I'd love to wait with those on the same page.
> 
> I'm Alisa!

Hi Alisa!!! :hi:

You've come to the right place! We all sit around and wait...wait to start OPKs, wait for O, then wait to :test: It is ALL torture! But I guess we have to make the best of it and coming here has helped me A LOT. So glad you found us! Welcome :flower:

Good luck and FX!
:dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> This is my VERY FIRST post and I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to start! I am 32 and TTC my first child. This is our 3rd month trying and I am beginning to take things a little more seriously... Who knew getting knocked up was so difficult.
> 
> I have a BBT chart going with FF and I am currently 3dpo and plan to test on 05/15. Waiting is TORTURE!!! I'd love to wait with those on the same page.
> 
> I'm Alisa!
> 
> Hi Alisa!!! :hi:
> 
> You've come to the right place! We all sit around and wait...wait to start OPKs, wait for O, then wait to :test: It is ALL torture! But I guess we have to make the best of it and coming here has helped me A LOT. So glad you found us! Welcome :flower:
> 
> Good luck and FX!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Feelin' the L.O.V.E.!!!! :flower:
Thanks MrsChezek!!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome Alisa!!!

I am not testing until around May 25th. I'm in the same boat as MrsChezek- as it all depends when I ov. Come on Clomid and do your job! I hope May is a magical BFP month!


----------



## Alisa SD

Kmae said:


> Welcome Alisa!!!
> 
> I am not testing until around May 25th. I'm in the same boat as MrsChezek- as it all depends when I ov. Come on Clomid and do your job! I hope May is a magical BFP month!

Hi Kmae!! How can I post my chart in my signature??? Just populate the URL into the box??


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.

Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.

When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...

My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??Click to expand...

I told myself I wouldn't get addicted to peeing on sticks EVER AGAIN! I was miserable last cycle. It was weird. I ovulated on 04/10, thought I was experiencing implatation bleeding on 04/17, but it turned very dark and I was spotting until 04/20. I started testing everyday at 8dpo, got a BFN blood test at the doc's on the 27th. I was showing signs of ovulation this past weekend and wondered if I experienced a mini miscarriage and checked my LH on Monday, and BOOM! A fat second line. I did it again to make sure. And yes. Did it again that evening, still there. Again on Tuesday morning, started fading, gone by Tuesday evening. If we fertilized this time, I hope it sticks. :af:


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??Click to expand...

Mother's Day would def be AWESOME. Wow. I thought that same thing. If I am showing steady signs I will test 05/13 as well. The MOST awesome part though, is if we did conceive on the wee hours of 05/01 my due date would be my BIRTHDAY! :):):)


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??Click to expand...
> 
> Mother's Day would def be AWESOME. Wow. I thought that same thing. If I am showing steady signs I will test 05/13 as well. The MOST awesome part though, is if we did conceive on the wee hours of 05/01 my due date would be my BIRTHDAY! :):):)Click to expand...

I'm excited for all the mother's day testers!!! What a wonderful day to get some :bfp:s on here! FX to all of you ladies :baby:
:dust: sticky dust :dust:

*EDIT: I'm hoping for a +OPK on Mother's Day - that will be pretty exciting for me as it's my first time doing OPKs :thumbup:


----------



## Smimms

Wow this is cool. We need our Mother's Day BFPs. I too think I ovulated a day early and that would be a good thing. I'll definitely be on my computer May 13th Fx ladies and
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.

On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day! 

Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??Click to expand...
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't get addicted to peeing on sticks EVER AGAIN! I was miserable last cycle. It was weird. I ovulated on 04/10, thought I was experiencing implatation bleeding on 04/17, but it turned very dark and I was spotting until 04/20. I started testing everyday at 8dpo, got a BFN blood test at the doc's on the 27th. I was showing signs of ovulation this past weekend and wondered if I experienced a mini miscarriage and checked my LH on Monday, and BOOM! A fat second line. I did it again to make sure. And yes. Did it again that evening, still there. Again on Tuesday morning, started fading, gone by Tuesday evening. If we fertilized this time, I hope it sticks. :af:Click to expand...

Yeah I hear that. This is actually my first month with Internet cheapie sticks so I think the temptation will be greater, but honestly, bfn's are so depressing that I'd rather wait. I also really have to just go by my chart because since I turned 33, af symptoms mirror bfp symptoms in a cruel cruel way-right down to increased veins, thirst and nausea. If I see a dip or a big temp spike, I plan to wait 3 days and test from that point, but no earlier than 11dpo (mother's day). From lurking around here, it seems like by 11-12 DPO people are getting pretty good lines-before that they are often squinters and I'd rather avoid that particular form of torture!

Good luck-I'm so looking forward to seeing the BFP's on this thread start rolling in!


----------



## MindUtopia

Well, ladies, I think I am either getting ready to ovulate or getting AF even though I'm on CD11. I thought I had some watery and just nearly EWCM looking CM yesterday, but it seems to be more creamy today. But I'm definitely getting cramps. So I'm thinking maybe my body is going to force a natural AF after stopping my birth control, or I'll be ovulating soon. I don't remember anymore what ov cramps were like, so who knows!


----------



## Veganlily

MindUtopia said:


> Well, ladies, I think I am either getting ready to ovulate or getting AF even though I'm on CD11. I thought I had some watery and just nearly EWCM looking CM yesterday, but it seems to be more creamy today. But I'm definitely getting cramps. So I'm thinking maybe my body is going to force a natural AF after stopping my birth control, or I'll be ovulating soon. I don't remember anymore what ov cramps were like, so who knows!

They definitely can mirror af cramps. Can you do an opk test by any chance? It sounds to me like you are about to ovulate so I would get offline and into bed!! ;)


----------



## Veganlily

ZeeZ said:


> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early

Good luck with it-looking forward to getting the tww over with!


----------



## Breezy81

Alisa SD said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> This is my VERY FIRST post and I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to start! I am 32 and TTC my first child. This is our 3rd month trying and I am beginning to take things a little more seriously... Who knew getting knocked up was so difficult.
> 
> I have a BBT chart going with FF and I am currently 3dpo and plan to test on 05/15. Waiting is TORTURE!!! I'd love to wait with those on the same page.
> 
> I'm Alisa!

Welcome Alisa! You have come to the right place. Glad you are here. It's funny how for so long you prevent then when you want it, it doesn't come nearly as easy. 

:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Good morning ladies! Happy Friday to you all. 
I chickened out this morning and didn't test. :nope:
I keep having cramps like the :witch: is coming anytime now so I'm going to wait until i'm actually late. I don't think I can handle a :bfn:


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Good morning ladies! Happy Friday to you all.
> I chickened out this morning and didn't test. :nope:
> I keep having cramps like the :witch: is coming anytime now so I'm going to wait until i'm actually late. I don't think I can handle a :bfn:

What day will you be late??


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Happy Friday to you all.
> I chickened out this morning and didn't test. :nope:
> I keep having cramps like the :witch: is coming anytime now so I'm going to wait until i'm actually late. I don't think I can handle a :bfn:
> 
> What day will you be late??Click to expand...

Tuesday. Something is up but not sure what. :wacko:
It's been over 2 years for us and at least 48 negative months. It gets worse and worse every month so I think I should wait, those negatives get tougher and tougher to handle.


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Happy Friday to you all.
> I chickened out this morning and didn't test. :nope:
> I keep having cramps like the :witch: is coming anytime now so I'm going to wait until i'm actually late. I don't think I can handle a :bfn:
> 
> What day will you be late??Click to expand...
> 
> Tuesday. Something is up but not sure what. :wacko:
> It's been over 2 years for us and at least 48 negative months. It gets worse and worse every month so I think I should wait, those negatives get tougher and tougher to handle.Click to expand...

I didn't realize it had been so long for you-I totally understand why you would wait. Fingers crossed that the something is that you are pregnant!


----------



## grkprn

Breezy-I totally hear you! I am supposed to test on Sunday the 6th, but I can't handle another :bfn:... So I'm going to wait until I'm late also. So that means holding out to test until Tuesday the 8th.

I don't feel much different this month, except I had sharp AF type pains 2 days ago when I woke up in the morning. Which I typically don't get until right before AF is to start - other symptoms are lots of creamy CM and sore bbs, but I always have sore bbs.

I guess we'll wait and see! If :witch: shows her face this weekend, then I'll be starting my first round of Clomid...sort of not looking forward to that. Not a big medication person!!

Here's looking to :bfp:'s for all testing this weekend!


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Happy Friday to you all.
> I chickened out this morning and didn't test. :nope:
> I keep having cramps like the :witch: is coming anytime now so I'm going to wait until i'm actually late. I don't think I can handle a :bfn:
> 
> What day will you be late??Click to expand...
> 
> Tuesday. Something is up but not sure what. :wacko:
> It's been over 2 years for us and at least 48 negative months. It gets worse and worse every month so I think I should wait, those negatives get tougher and tougher to handle.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize it had been so long for you-I totally understand why you would wait. Fingers crossed that the something is that you are pregnant!Click to expand...


Yeah it seems like FOREVER! We've been together for 5.5 years and no BC just the pull out method up until a month before we got married. We had no idea it would be this long. My DH is 37 and I just turned 31 and it's unexplained. We are both healthy. It's been a really long road to travel down but it's brought us closer in the process. So if I can be thankful for anything it's that.


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy-I totally hear you! I am supposed to test on Sunday the 6th, but I can't handle another :bfn:... So I'm going to wait until I'm late also. So that means holding out to test until Tuesday the 8th.
> 
> I don't feel much different this month, except I had sharp AF type pains 2 days ago when I woke up in the morning. Which I typically don't get until right before AF is to start - other symptoms are lots of creamy CM and sore bbs, but I always have sore bbs.
> 
> I guess we'll wait and see! If :witch: shows her face this weekend, then I'll be starting my first round of Clomid...sort of not looking forward to that. Not a big medication person!!
> 
> Here's looking to :bfp:'s for all testing this weekend!


Let me know how it goes, sounds like we will be testing on the same day, I don't think I can wait much longer than the day I'm due, if she doesn't come early.

I'v been waiting for sore bbs but nothing other than a red spotting for 1 wipe a few days ago and I feel really bloated but that's normal before AF. 

I'm very anti pill (i dont even take anything for cramps or headaches) but we ran out of options, it really scared me at first so I did lots and lots of research. This is my 4th round and luckily I haven't had many symptons besides hot flashes, longer cycles and weird dpo symptoms, I took it at night which I highly recommend.


----------



## preg_pilot

Things are changing.
I´m 9DPO today.

From 2dpo, I´ve been having symptoms like nausea, cramps, backpain, felt warm right around O time, a pressure in my lower belly, heartburn and headaches, gassy. Sleep much more than usual, always tired. Lots of CM for the last 3-4 days.
Cramps turned into twinges 2 days ago, and this morning, they´re gone.

AF is due in 3 days, which is usually the time that cramps start for me.

Sounds promising, eh? :)


----------



## Kmae

preg_pilot said:


> Things are changing.
> I´m 9DPO today.
> 
> From 2dpo, I´ve been having symptoms like nausea, cramps, backpain, felt warm right around O time, a pressure in my lower belly, heartburn and headaches, gassy. Sleep much more than usual, always tired. Lots of CM for the last 3-4 days.
> Cramps turned into twinges 2 days ago, and this morning, they´re gone.
> 
> AF is due in 3 days, which is usually the time that cramps start for me.
> 
> Sounds promising, eh? :)

Yes it does! I hope this is your month!:thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

preg_pilot said:


> Things are changing.
> I´m 9DPO today.
> 
> From 2dpo, I´ve been having symptoms like nausea, cramps, backpain, felt warm right around O time, a pressure in my lower belly, heartburn and headaches, gassy. Sleep much more than usual, always tired. Lots of CM for the last 3-4 days.
> Cramps turned into twinges 2 days ago, and this morning, they´re gone.
> 
> AF is due in 3 days, which is usually the time that cramps start for me.
> 
> Sounds promising, eh? :)

FX'd. When are you testing?


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Things are changing.
> I´m 9DPO today.
> 
> From 2dpo, I´ve been having symptoms like nausea, cramps, backpain, felt warm right around O time, a pressure in my lower belly, heartburn and headaches, gassy. Sleep much more than usual, always tired. Lots of CM for the last 3-4 days.
> Cramps turned into twinges 2 days ago, and this morning, they´re gone.
> 
> AF is due in 3 days, which is usually the time that cramps start for me.
> 
> Sounds promising, eh? :)
> 
> FX'd. When are you testing?Click to expand...

I´m gonna wait until I´m late, so testing on the 12th...


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so excited yet nervous for you girls :hugs:
*FX crossed for Breezy, preg_pilot and grkprn!!!!*
LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST
:dust: :baby: :dust:

I'm doing the ":witch: stay away" dance for each of you!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Smimms

BREEZY81!!! Can't wait to hear about your test!! Fx for a :bfp:
Oops I just read your post. Don't blame you. Excited to hear some good news soon.


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early

Good for you! I wish I had your strength ;)


----------



## grkprn

MrsChezek said:


> I'm so excited yet nervous for you girls :hugs:
> *FX crossed for Breezy, preg_pilot and grkprn!!!!*
> LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> I'm doing the ":witch: stay away" dance for each of you!!!!
> :hug:

I'll be sure to post either :) or :( on Tuesday!! And keep doing the AF stay away dance!


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome alisa! I'm 1 DPO so we'll be testing around the same time! You've come to a great thread.
> 
> Hi Veganlily! I am pretty sure I ovulated during the night of 04/30-05/01; FF is telling me I'm 3dpo though.
> 
> When do you plan on testing? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My thought is at 11DPO - which is mother's day, and that would be very cool. But I will only do that if my chart is showing positive indications-like implantation dip, sustained temp spike, triphasic pattern, etc. I've learned to ignore most "symptoms" as I get virtually every one right before my af-so they are somewhat meaningless for me at this point! If I don't have good indications I will wait until Tuesday of that week-13 DPO since that would be the first day of my missed period (my literal phase is usually 12-13 days). You are waiting til may 15??Click to expand...
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't get addicted to peeing on sticks EVER AGAIN! I was miserable last cycle. It was weird. I ovulated on 04/10, thought I was experiencing implatation bleeding on 04/17, but it turned very dark and I was spotting until 04/20. I started testing everyday at 8dpo, got a BFN blood test at the doc's on the 27th. I was showing signs of ovulation this past weekend and wondered if I experienced a mini miscarriage and checked my LH on Monday, and BOOM! A fat second line. I did it again to make sure. And yes. Did it again that evening, still there. Again on Tuesday morning, started fading, gone by Tuesday evening. If we fertilized this time, I hope it sticks. :af:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I hear that. This is actually my first month with Internet cheapie sticks so I think the temptation will be greater, but honestly, bfn's are so depressing that I'd rather wait. I also really have to just go by my chart because since I turned 33, af symptoms mirror bfp symptoms in a cruel cruel way-right down to increased veins, thirst and nausea. If I see a dip or a big temp spike, I plan to wait 3 days and test from that point, but no earlier than 11dpo (mother's day). From lurking around here, it seems like by 11-12 DPO people are getting pretty good lines-before that they are often squinters and I'd rather avoid that particular form of torture!
> 
> Good luck-I'm so looking forward to seeing the BFP's on this thread start rolling in!Click to expand...

Beware. Some of those ics produce bad evaps, so it's actually better to wait until a little later with them.


----------



## MD1223

*Breezy*! I really hope this is your month! I will be praying for you and keeping FX'd! 

We were doing the pull out method for a while too - always nervous and now trying so hard. It is crazy how things turn around like that. 

*MrsChezek* - good point about morning opk. I am only home in the morning and later at night. So, I started testing twice a day - a.m. and p.m. I use ICs so testing at work in a cup would be super awkward. Haha. But good news - got my +opk Wednesday night and another yesterday morning. DTD - Saturday, Sunday night, Tues morning, Wed night, Thurs morning and this morning. FX'd! 

I really felt Ov this month. My right ovary was SO sore yesterday. I've never had that before. I have had Ov cramps, but not like yesterday's soreness. It was strange. 

So, thinking I actually O'd yesterday. Puts me at 1 dpo - *2ww begins!* Don't know when I am going to test, though. I might hold out over May 18th weekend and see if AF stays away. Don't know if I will be able to hold out that long though . . . 

*Alisa* - Welcome! I know, right? Defy seemed like it should be easier after trying so hard to prevent. I joined last month after I thought I had my bfp - ended shortly after but glad it brought me on here b/c the support of other women going through the same thing is really helpful and gives me hope! And, it also keeps me happy seeing the bfps! 

*Zeez* - DH thinks I'm crazy obsessed. It's funny because right now the only thing I am doing is OPKs. But he teases me about it all the time. Especially now that I told him I joined bnb - he thinks its funny that we all get on here and talk to each other about POAS, etc. 

Talking about DTD when we first started trying, I think DH felt a lot of pressure - he liked NTNP much better. But it has gotten a lot better and I think the mini bfp last month actually got him more excited too. This morning I actually asked if we should "make another deposit." Haha. He was like - yeah, probably. So, we snuck another one in before work. 

FX'd for all you ladies testing soon - Preg_Pilot, Grkprn, Breezy and anyone else - :dust: - and for all the Mother's Day testers! :dust: And, the rest of us! :dust: 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Can't wait to hear about new BFPs on Monday!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early
> 
> Good for you! I wish I had your strength ;)Click to expand...

Thank Smimms but to be honest I don't feel to strong just really scared of a negitive result or worse a chemical. I guess ttc is there help to prepare for being a mother. You need to work through fears and all sorts of issues (for me top of the list is being control freak!)


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early
> 
> Good for you! I wish I had your strength ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank Smimms but to be honest I don't feel to strong just really scared of a negitive result or worse a chemical. I guess ttc is there help to prepare for being a mother. You need to work through fears and all sorts of issues (for me top of the list is being control freak!)Click to expand...

It's a hard process definitely. I don't think our hubbys realize what kind of emotion is involved in waiting and hoping then possibly being let down. I'm trying to stay positive by telling myself I really want a child and I'm doing all I can in the beat way possible. You know if you want a baby this much you will love them even more when it happens. I agree with being scared. I've already purchased my arsenal for next round of TTC. 
Kind of off subject but have you ever heard of chasteberry? My nutritionist said it helps with fertility. Just a simple supplement without really any side effects. Thinking about trying it.
It's so good to have a forum like this to support each other and know exactly what the other women are going through. Of all the websites I believe this is the best and most genuine. 
Hang in there ZeeZ :hugs:
Sara


----------



## Smimms

OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.

I hope so too! 
I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up. 
(TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.
> 
> I hope so too!
> I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
> Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up.
> (TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I'm a drink until it's pink girl! But in very small amounts - ill have one glass of white wine tonight. If I had stopped enjoying a wine here and there since ntna or ttc well, that would have cut off some nice lingering meals. That said I definitely am careful and it's certainly not every night.


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.
> 
> I hope so too!
> I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
> Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up.
> (TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;Click to expand...

It would put your mind at ease to test. If you drink then get a bfp you would feel guilty I'm sure.


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.
> 
> I hope so too!
> I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
> Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up.
> (TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a drink until it's pink girl! But in very small amounts - ill have one glass of white wine tonight. If I had stopped enjoying a wine here and there since ntna or ttc well, that would have cut off some nice lingering meals. That said I definitely am careful and it's certainly not every night.Click to expand...

Awwwwww wine....that sounds so nice. I think I will have a glass tonight! 

:wine:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for a +OPK *MD1223*!!!! Sounds like you covered all your bases with the BDing :thumbup: Now onto that dreaded TWW...hope if flies by quickly for you!!!

I'd wait as long as you can hold out. Those negative tests are so disheartening and who needs that kind of pain. GL and FX!!!
:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to gate crash the thread!

I am 33, TTC#1

I saw mention of chasteberry and thought I would comment. I am considering taking this if no BFP, but it is not something to be taken lightly. It is also called Vitex or agnus castus. It can really help regulate cycles, but it can also unfortunately mess them up. My cycles were very regular until recently. They have been 34-36 days long my whole life (when not on bc), yet my last two cycles have been 44 days. I am going to go speak to a doc about it this month, but if they will not help yet, I might start the vitex. My only concern is that it might make my cycles longer instead of shorter. 

So will see if I take it or not, I bought it already so I can take it once I have spoken to a doctor

FX to you all


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.
> 
> I hope so too!
> I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
> Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up.
> (TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a drink until it's pink girl! But in very small amounts - ill have one glass of white wine tonight. If I had stopped enjoying a wine here and there since ntna or ttc well, that would have cut off some nice lingering meals. That said I definitely am careful and it's certainly not every night.Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww wine....that sounds so nice. I think I will have a glass tonight!
> 
> :wine:Click to expand...

*Swimms* - hope that headache backed off a bit. I hate migraines. I had one at the very end of my second cycle...my AF was due the next day so I didn't want to take my meds and I thought I was going to die. Kept me up most of the night :wacko: 

I'm with *Lily* in that a small glass of vino can't hurt when the fetus is less than 2 weeks old. I would just stay away from hard alcohol and heavy drinking. I got lucky in that I'm still waiting to ovulate this weekend so I totally plan to celebrate somehow! Don't have any plans yet though...I guess I should coerce some friends into going out! :happydance: But most of them are pretty laid back so it might not happen...anyway.

I feel like this week is taking forever to end. I want to kick off SMEP on Sunday dammit!!!! Hope the next few days go by a bit faster. Happy weekend everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.
> 
> I hope so too!
> I'm so busy at work today and I still can't get my mind off of testing. UGH!
> Tomorrow tonight we are going to a cinco party and I know I will want to drink....so I'm going to have to suck it up.
> (TMI but my cervix feels weird and different then normal) Hope that's a good sign. [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a drink until it's pink girl! But in very small amounts - ill have one glass of white wine tonight. If I had stopped enjoying a wine here and there since ntna or ttc well, that would have cut off some nice lingering meals. That said I definitely am careful and it's certainly not every night.Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww wine....that sounds so nice. I think I will have a glass tonight!
> 
> :wine:Click to expand...
> 
> *Swimms* - hope that headache backed off a bit. I hate migraines. I had one at the very end of my second cycle...my AF was due the next day so I didn't want to take my meds and I thought I was going to die. Kept me up most of the night :wacko:
> 
> I'm with *Lily* in that a small glass of vino can't hurt when the fetus is less than 2 weeks old. I would just stay away from hard alcohol and heavy drinking. I got lucky in that I'm still waiting to ovulate this weekend so I totally plan to celebrate somehow! Don't have any plans yet though...I guess I should coerce some friends into going out! :happydance: But most of them are pretty laid back so it might not happen...anyway.
> 
> I feel like this week is taking forever to end. I want to kick off SMEP on Sunday dammit!!!! Hope the next few days go by a bit faster. Happy weekend everyone!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am def. having 1 tonight. Step daughter is going skating so it's perfect. 
Any reason to celebrate is a good 1. :haha:
Happy weekend to you!


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> This is my VERY FIRST post and I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to start! I am 32 and TTC my first child. This is our 3rd month trying and I am beginning to take things a little more seriously... Who knew getting knocked up was so difficult.
> 
> I have a BBT chart going with FF and I am currently 3dpo and plan to test on 05/15. Waiting is TORTURE!!! I'd love to wait with those on the same page.
> 
> I'm Alisa!
> 
> Welcome Alisa! You have come to the right place. Glad you are here. It's funny how for so long you prevent then when you want it, it doesn't come nearly as easy.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Breezy! And Thank You for the Welcome!!
It is quite a shift in gears when I have spent my entire life PREVENTING pregnancy. It makes me glad to see other women in their 30s trying to build a family. It means life is good and we are PROSPERING. Good luck to you and everyone here!!! :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early
> 
> Good for you! I wish I had your strength ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank Smimms but to be honest I don't feel to strong just really scared of a negitive result or worse a chemical. I guess ttc is there help to prepare for being a mother. You need to work through fears and all sorts of issues (for me top of the list is being control freak!)Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hard process definitely. I don't think our hubbys realize what kind of emotion is involved in waiting and hoping then possibly being let down. I'm trying to stay positive by telling myself I really want a child and I'm doing all I can in the beat way possible. You know if you want a baby this much you will love them even more when it happens. I agree with being scared. I've already purchased my arsenal for next round of TTC.
> Kind of off subject but have you ever heard of chasteberry? My nutritionist said it helps with fertility. Just a simple supplement without really any side effects. Thinking about trying it.
> It's so good to have a forum like this to support each other and know exactly what the other women are going through. Of all the websites I believe this is the best and most genuine.
> Hang in there ZeeZ :hugs:
> SaraClick to expand...

thanks sara,

I don't blame DH for not understanding but if things go wrong he won't be thinking ''was it that glass of wine'' or ''is it too much stress at work'' or ''can I take this flu medication before I test?'' Logically I know that we might be in it for the long haul so I can't put everything on hold but it still crosses my mind.

still its been a wonderful part of the journey to come across so many kind and supportive people like you. It really does make me feel better trying to bring a child into this world when you see the better side of humanity.:flower:

as for chasteberry I was actually looking for it yesterday! Read some good review about it especially on the PCOS forums but also on normal ones. Shopping for ttc items is how I get through my 2 week wait even though i'm hoping I won't need to use them. Only found one product with chasteberry and it had isoflavones which I don't think will help if taking everday.


----------



## izzys girl

rmsh1 said:


> Sorry to gate crash the thread!
> 
> I am 33, TTC#1
> 
> I saw mention of chasteberry and thought I would comment. I am considering taking this if no BFP, but it is not something to be taken lightly. It is also called Vitex or agnus castus. It can really help regulate cycles, but it can also unfortunately mess them up. My cycles were very regular until recently. They have been 34-36 days long my whole life (when not on bc), yet my last two cycles have been 44 days. I am going to go speak to a doc about it this month, but if they will not help yet, I might start the vitex. My only concern is that it might make my cycles longer instead of shorter.
> 
> So will see if I take it or not, I bought it already so I can take it once I have spoken to a doctor
> 
> FX to you all

Vitex and chasteberry thre my cycle WAAAAY off! And made them extremely heavy. Once I stopped taking them, I was back to normal. 
Boo for trying something new and it #1 didnt work for me and #2 jacked me up:wacko:


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> OMG I am fighting the worst migraine right now. Hopefully that is a good sign lol. I doubt symptoms would show this early.

Lol, well I have my Fx that it is a good sign and your body just reeaally likes being preggie and is overacheiving on the symptoms.

:dust::hug:


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> AF is due 12th which is perfect for me because I don't think I could handle being around everyone on mothers day if a got a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand if I got a BFP I'd need to retest 20 times before it sinks in so it would be like finding out on mothers day!
> 
> Or thats what I'm telling myself to stop from testing early
> 
> Good for you! I wish I had your strength ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank Smimms but to be honest I don't feel to strong just really scared of a negitive result or worse a chemical. I guess ttc is there help to prepare for being a mother. You need to work through fears and all sorts of issues (for me top of the list is being control freak!)Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hard process definitely. I don't think our hubbys realize what kind of emotion is involved in waiting and hoping then possibly being let down. I'm trying to stay positive by telling myself I really want a child and I'm doing all I can in the beat way possible. You know if you want a baby this much you will love them even more when it happens. I agree with being scared. I've already purchased my arsenal for next round of TTC.
> Kind of off subject but have you ever heard of chasteberry? My nutritionist said it helps with fertility. Just a simple supplement without really any side effects. Thinking about trying it.
> It's so good to have a forum like this to support each other and know exactly what the other women are going through. Of all the websites I believe this is the best and most genuine.
> Hang in there ZeeZ :hugs:
> SaraClick to expand...
> 
> thanks sara,
> 
> I don't blame DH for not understanding but if things go wrong he won't be thinking ''was it that glass of wine'' or ''is it too much stress at work'' or ''can I take this flu medication before I test?'' Logically I know that we might be in it for the long haul so I can't put everything on hold but it still crosses my mind.
> 
> still its been a wonderful part of the journey to come across so many kind and supportive people like you. It really does make me feel better trying to bring a child into this world when you see the better side of humanity.:flower:
> 
> as for chasteberry I was actually looking for it yesterday! Read some good review about it especially on the PCOS forums but also on normal ones. Shopping for ttc items is how I get through my 2 week wait even though i'm hoping I won't need to use them. Only found one product with chasteberry and it had isoflavones which I don't think will help if taking everday.Click to expand...

Try swansons vitamins online. Tons of reviews and very good well priced product.


----------



## Smimms

izzys girl said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to gate crash the thread!
> 
> I am 33, TTC#1
> 
> I saw mention of chasteberry and thought I would comment. I am considering taking this if no BFP, but it is not something to be taken lightly. It is also called Vitex or agnus castus. It can really help regulate cycles, but it can also unfortunately mess them up. My cycles were very regular until recently. They have been 34-36 days long my whole life (when not on bc), yet my last two cycles have been 44 days. I am going to go speak to a doc about it this month, but if they will not help yet, I might start the vitex. My only concern is that it might make my cycles longer instead of shorter.
> 
> So will see if I take it or not, I bought it already so I can take it once I have spoken to a doctor
> 
> FX to you all
> 
> Vitex and chasteberry thre my cycle WAAAAY off! And made them extremely heavy. Once I stopped taking them, I was back to normal.
> Boo for trying something new and it #1 didnt work for me and #2 jacked me up:wacko:Click to expand...

Interesting.. Wow it's never done that to me, but good to know.


----------



## Veganlily

rmsh1 said:


> Sorry to gate crash the thread!
> 
> I am 33, TTC#1
> 
> I saw mention of chasteberry and thought I would comment. I am considering taking this if no BFP, but it is not something to be taken lightly. It is also called Vitex or agnus castus. It can really help regulate cycles, but it can also unfortunately mess them up. My cycles were very regular until recently. They have been 34-36 days long my whole life (when not on bc), yet my last two cycles have been 44 days. I am going to go speak to a doc about it this month, but if they will not help yet, I might start the vitex. My only concern is that it might make my cycles longer instead of shorter.
> 
> So will see if I take it or not, I bought it already so I can take it once I have spoken to a doctor
> 
> FX to you all

Welcome-glad to have you-this is a great thread!


----------



## ZeeZ

So symptom spotting (aka placebo effect) has begun.

yesterday my countdown ticker kindly informed me that at 6 dpo I should be having vivid dreams (which I have often) so ta-da!

last night I dream that my future DD comes and gives me 2 magic silver bullets and that it means I should test in 2 days and i'll get a BFP. Luckily this morning I stumbble into the loo half asleep before contimplating this info because in the shower I start thinking that if I can test in 2 days implantation could have happened already! And if she implanted then she could be affected if I have a drink tonight !

by the end of my showwer it was ''OMG I NEED TO TEST NOW!!!''

luckily I won't have FMU until tomorrow and no point testing early with anything else I argue. I nearly lose the arguement.

Todays mantra is ''I will not POAS, I will not POAS...yet''

I wonder what my ticker is going to say today (still on yesterday because if the time differance). Hopefully it's something fun like most pregnant women at 7dpo win the lotto.

hugs and smiles


----------



## rmsh1

Veganlily said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to gate crash the thread!
> 
> I am 33, TTC#1
> 
> I saw mention of chasteberry and thought I would comment. I am considering taking this if no BFP, but it is not something to be taken lightly. It is also called Vitex or agnus castus. It can really help regulate cycles, but it can also unfortunately mess them up. My cycles were very regular until recently. They have been 34-36 days long my whole life (when not on bc), yet my last two cycles have been 44 days. I am going to go speak to a doc about it this month, but if they will not help yet, I might start the vitex. My only concern is that it might make my cycles longer instead of shorter.
> 
> So will see if I take it or not, I bought it already so I can take it once I have spoken to a doctor
> 
> FX to you all
> 
> Welcome-glad to have you-this is a great thread!Click to expand...

Thanks veganlilly! It is nice to read threads with women your own age and at the same stage of TTC#1. Feels like we are all in the same position!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Hello all! 

I am 30 right now and my OH is 25. We will have been ttc for 3 years in August. It's a little more complicated for me because I have pcos, but we are still trying. 

I am happy that I found this thread because turning 30 without having my family has really had me down lately, and it is nice to be able to talk to someone who is going through the same thing.

I am dealing with a stubborn :witch: right now because of my pcos, but I started taking soy this cycle to see if I can o, and hopefully in a month get that elusive :bfp: that we all have been waiting for! 

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## rmsh1

If you can get through the technical jargon, this is a very interesting read on tests about agnus castus

https://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_G...MPC_assessment_report/2010/01/WC500069986.pdf

This is the part I hope works for me - 

&#61623; Oligomenorrhoea
In cases of oligomenorrhoea menstruation occurs at intervals greater than 35 days.
Probst et Roth (1954) report on six of nine patients with oligo- and hypomenorrhoea whose
menstruation recurred in time after the intake of Agnolyt®.
Bleier (1959) describes the cases of 35 women with oligomenorrhoea who took 15 drops of
Agnolyt® three times daily. The menstruation interval changed from 39 days (±2.64) to 31.14
(±2.82).


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome rmsh1!! I think I've seen you on another thread I'm on :) You'll love it here! The girls are all awesome :hugs:

And welcome gypsy girl!! Sorry to hear your journey has been so long :( Hope your journey with us will be short :winkwink: GL and let us know how the soy works out for you!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks MrsChezak, and yes I think we are both on the soon to be 34 thread too LOL


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies - hole you are all doing ok! I am on holiday at the moment so have found it difficult to post! Currently cd10 - started smep cd 8 but struggling a bit with OPK testing at the same time everyday - but hopefully my chart will be helping to pick up ov.

:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## Veganlily

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am 30 right now and my OH is 25. We will have been ttc for 3 years in August. It's a little more complicated for me because I have pcos, but we are still trying.
> 
> I am happy that I found this thread because turning 30 without having my family has really had me down lately, and it is nice to be able to talk to someone who is going through the same thing.
> 
> I am dealing with a stubborn :witch: right now because of my pcos, but I started taking soy this cycle to see if I can o, and hopefully in a month get that elusive :bfp: that we all have been waiting for!
> 
> :dust: to all of us!

Hello and welcome! Hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer for your first bfp! Glad to have you here.


----------



## ZeeZ

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am 30 right now and my OH is 25. We will have been ttc for 3 years in August. It's a little more complicated for me because I have pcos, but we are still trying.
> 
> I am happy that I found this thread because turning 30 without having my family has really had me down lately, and it is nice to be able to talk to someone who is going through the same thing.
> 
> I am dealing with a stubborn :witch: right now because of my pcos, but I started taking soy this cycle to see if I can o, and hopefully in a month get that elusive :bfp: that we all have been waiting for!
> 
> :dust: to all of us!

hi gypsygirl,

I haven't been ttc that long but I also have PCOS so I started researching what i'm in for about a year before we started trying. As you know it is more difficult with PCOS but there are also plenty of success stories so don't give up.

Have you been taking anything else besides the soy? I'd love to hear if you get positive results with anything.

GL and :dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

When I was first diagnosed with pcos, the first thing that they did was put me on bc. I had to stop taking it though because it made me a crazy person while I was taking it because of the hormones. I have tried 4 different types of bc and every one does the same thing. About 3 years ago when we were first trying my doctor put me on metformin, but it didn't do a thing for me. I took Vitex for a bit recently after researching natural ways to treat my pcos, but that didn't seem to work either.

I wonder at times if I really have pcos or if they just threw that diagnosis at me because they couldn't find a better explaination. The doctor that diagnosed me never really had time to spend with me and she seemed like she didn't really care. I have had a multitude of ultrasounds and every time my ovaries look perfect, and my lining is just as it should be. The doctors have never seen a cyst on my ovaries, and I am not insulin resistant, which is why the metformin didn't do a thing for me. I have had my glucose and insulin checked several times and it always comes back normal. My doctors have looked into my thyroid as well. The odd thing here is every time I had it checked except for one time it has been perfect. This last time that I had it checked it was just a little low, so they put me on thyroid medication.

Aside from not being insulin resistant or having any cycts on my ovaries, I seem to have all of the other inconvenient symptoms of pcos. I have the horrid hair growth, I can't lose weight fro the life of me unless I starve myself, when my hormones were checked they were really out of whack, and my cycles can be anywhere from a month to a year. The fact that I am not insulin resistant and don't get cycts is what really makes me wonder if I was misdiagnosed because those are the two big symptoms that they look for when diagnosing pcos. If I was misdiagnosed and it is something that is simple to correct I am going to feel cheated because of all I have been going through.


----------



## Smimms

gypsygirl1018 said:


> When I was first diagnosed with pcos, the first thing that they did was put me on bc. I had to stop taking it though because it made me a crazy person while I was taking it because of the hormones. I have tried 4 different types of bc and every one does the same thing. About 3 years ago when we were first trying my doctor put me on metformin, but it didn't do a thing for me. I took Vitex for a bit recently after researching natural ways to treat my pcos, but that didn't seem to work either.
> 
> I wonder at times if I really have pcos or if they just threw that diagnosis at me because they couldn't find a better explaination. The doctor that diagnosed me never really had time to spend with me and she seemed like she didn't really care. I have had a multitude of ultrasounds and every time my ovaries look perfect, and my lining is just as it should be. The doctors have never seen a cyst on my ovaries, and I am not insulin resistant, which is why the metformin didn't do a thing for me. I have had my glucose and insulin checked several times and it always comes back normal. My doctors have looked into my thyroid as well. The odd thing here is every time I had it checked except for one time it has been perfect. This last time that I had it checked it was just a little low, so they put me on thyroid medication.
> 
> Aside from not being insulin resistant or having any cycts on my ovaries, I seem to have all of the other inconvenient symptoms of pcos. I have the horrid hair growth, I can't lose weight fro the life of me unless I starve myself, when my hormones were checked they were really out of whack, and my cycles can be anywhere from a month to a year. The fact that I am not insulin resistant and don't get cycts is what really makes me wonder if I was misdiagnosed because those are the two big symptoms that they look for when diagnosing pcos. If I was misdiagnosed and it is something that is simple to correct I am going to feel cheated because of all I have been going through.

Sounds to me like a different issue. Could it be cushings? Have you had your cortisol levels tested? Cushings may affect you blood sugar and cause hair growth. It's a pituitary issue. The symptoms of Cushings are hair growth, possible diabetes, rounded tummy maybe inability to lose weight. It may be a more drastic assumption, but it seems slightly in line with you symptoms.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

The next time that I go to the doctor I will ask them about that. It may be a more drastic diagnosis, but all I want to know is what is going on with me so I know how to fix it. I feel like the doctor that I had just told me I had pcos because I was in her office every week looking for an answer to what was going on and she got tired of it. I will talk to my doctor about it and see what he says about it.


----------



## Smimms

Just curious.. How many TTCers have a normal 27-29 day cycle? I've noticed a lot of varying cycles here.


----------



## Smimms

gypsygirl1018 said:


> The next time that I go to the doctor I will ask them about that. It may be a more drastic diagnosis, but all I want to know is what is going on with me so I know how to fix it. I feel like the doctor that I had just told me I had pcos because I was in her office every week looking for an answer to what was going on and she got tired of it. I will talk to my doctor about it and see what he says about it.

It's an easy fix really. Just take medicine that lowers your pituitary gland's secretion. I hate to ask.. Do you carry weight in your face or shoulders?


----------



## Smimms

Hey ladies! I started this thread in first trimester so we can view BFP fertility charts. 
BFP fertility chart sharing please.
Some ladies have already submitted them. Very interesting.


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> Just curious.. How many TTCers have a normal 27-29 day cycle? I've noticed a lot of varying cycles here.

I do. I was five days late once and then I realized it was waiting for Thursday to arrive. :) I have the weirdest cycle where it's every 4th Thursday for a while and then it does something weird and gets on a Tuesday or something and then has to right itself back to coming on a Thursday. Weird, huh?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Smimms said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> The next time that I go to the doctor I will ask them about that. It may be a more drastic diagnosis, but all I want to know is what is going on with me so I know how to fix it. I feel like the doctor that I had just told me I had pcos because I was in her office every week looking for an answer to what was going on and she got tired of it. I will talk to my doctor about it and see what he says about it.
> 
> It's an easy fix really. Just take medicine that lowers your pituitary gland's secretion. I hate to ask.. Do you carry weight in your face or shoulders?Click to expand...

My face and shoulders not so much as my tummy area. I recently had surgery to have my gall bladder out and that threw my system really off, I gained 30 pounds in a month eating hardly anything because I was sick. My body is just a mess right now and my doctors don't seem to want to listen to me or care about my situation. 

When I have gone to the doctor in the past I was told all my problems could be solved if I lost weight. He didn't even want to hear that I had the same issues when I was the ideal weight for my height in high school. It was still the weight's fault. They want me to lose so much weight that I will be very skinny and I don't want that. Yes, I do want to lose some weight, but I still want to look healthy, not the sickly thin they want me to get to.


----------



## goldmember

Hello

Been trying to decide weather to join this forum for a couple of days. have been ttc for 9 months with no success am nearly 32 and so desperately want a baby, it feels like everyone around me is pregnant except me!! Have read some of the posts on this site and feel like I will get some understanding from people who are going through the same thing. My friends have been very understanding but all have been able to conceive with no problems, feel alone. Sorry for long post but feels good to get it off my chest.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hi Goldmember, Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## grkprn

Smimms said:


> Just curious.. How many TTCers have a normal 27-29 day cycle? I've noticed a lot of varying cycles here.

My cycles have ranged from 27-32 days. I've been the same for years now! I have only charted the last 6 months, but transferred my April/May chart to FF a couple of weeks ago. I just now figured out how to put my BBT chart on my signature panel from FF! FF says that it looks triphasic...any thoughts??

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!:happydance:


----------



## goldmember

mine range from 29-35, they are a bit all over the place.


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Just curious.. How many TTCers have a normal 27-29 day cycle? I've noticed a lot of varying cycles here.
> 
> My cycles have ranged from 27-32 days. I've been the same for years now! I have only charted the last 6 months, but transferred my April/May chart to FF a couple of weeks ago. I just now figured out how to put my BBT chart on my signature panel from FF! FF says that it looks triphasic...any thoughts??
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Your chart looks very very promising! I agree with the triphasic analysis...test soon so that I can live vicariously through you please!


----------



## Veganlily

goldmember said:


> Hello
> 
> Been trying to decide weather to join this forum for a couple of days. have been ttc for 9 months with no success am nearly 32 and so desperately want a baby, it feels like everyone around me is pregnant except me!! Have read some of the posts on this site and feel like I will get some understanding from people who are going through the same thing. My friends have been very understanding but all have been able to conceive with no problems, feel alone. Sorry for long post but feels good to get it off my chest.

Welcome!!


----------



## ZeeZ

gypsygirl1018 said:


> My face and shoulders not so much as my tummy area. I recently had surgery to have my gall bladder out and that threw my system really off, I gained 30 pounds in a month eating hardly anything because I was sick. My body is just a mess right now and my doctors don't seem to want to listen to me or care about my situation.
> 
> When I have gone to the doctor in the past I was told all my problems could be solved if I lost weight. He didn't even want to hear that I had the same issues when I was the ideal weight for my height in high school. It was still the weight's fault. They want me to lose so much weight that I will be very skinny and I don't want that. Yes, I do want to lose some weight, but I still want to look healthy, not the sickly thin they want me to get to.

Good luck, nothing worse than not know what you're up against but I hope you find a doctor that is willing to help you figure it out.

cushings does sound like a good fit and is often confused with PCOS.


----------



## Alisa SD

Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?


----------



## grkprn

Alisa SD said:


> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?

Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)

Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.

https://www.acsm.org/docs/current-comments/exerciseduringpregnancy.pdf

Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

grkprn said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> https://www.acsm.org/docs/current-comments/exerciseduringpregnancy.pdf
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Great info, thanks!

I am happy to see that stationary cycling is good, that's my favorite cardio at the gym!


----------



## Alisa SD

grkprn said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome gold member! I understand what you are going through. It took me 8 months to conceive and that sadly ended in a mc. It's been 8 months now since the mc and every month that goes by tears my heart more and more. I also feel that everyone around me gets pg within 3 months of trying. It's hard to hear. I hope you get the support you are looking for here.:hugs:

Grkprn, your chart looks VERY promising!:thumbup:


----------



## goldmember

So sorry to hear that kmae. Its hard to explain to people the pain that you go through each month when yet again no baby news. A girl at work randomly asked me if I was pregnant the other day and I nearly cried on the spot, I find it very hard as I work with babies 0-2, they are all so cute but every day I just wish that I had my own. Lets hope we both get the news we are hoping for soon.xx


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!Click to expand...

Heck yeah-just wanted to say that I agree with this completely!


----------



## grkprn

Kmae said:


> Welcome gold member! I understand what you are going through. It took me 8 months to conceive and that sadly ended in a mc. It's been 8 months now since the mc and every month that goes by tears my heart more and more. I also feel that everyone around me gets pg within 3 months of trying. It's hard to hear. I hope you get the support you are looking for here.:hugs:
> 
> Grkprn, your chart looks VERY promising!:thumbup:

Thank you Kmae! I did test today (AF due today) and it was a BFN :( I'll test again in a couple of days! My BBT keeps staying up...when I take my temp in AM, I dread that temp drop during this point of my cycle!

I am so sorry to hear of your mc; I have not been through a mc (unless it was a chemical pregnancy), we have been NTNP for 5 years and nothing....while numerous co-workers keep getting pregnant. Finally, we went to a RE in Nov. 2011 to get the ball rolling and actively TTC. I'm hitting 39 soon! Yikes! I hope that we all get the news we've been waiting for!

I also wanted to say that I've been stalking these forums for about a year and babyandbump seemed to be the one that kept popping up in my Google searches! :thumbup: It has been liberating to be able to speak with like-minded women! Thank you all! :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

grkprn said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Welcome gold member! I understand what you are going through. It took me 8 months to conceive and that sadly ended in a mc. It's been 8 months now since the mc and every month that goes by tears my heart more and more. I also feel that everyone around me gets pg within 3 months of trying. It's hard to hear. I hope you get the support you are looking for here.:hugs:
> 
> Grkprn, your chart looks VERY promising!:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Kmae! I did test today (AF due today) and it was a BFN :( I'll test again in a couple of days! My BBT keeps staying up...when I take my temp in AM, I dread that temp drop during this point of my cycle!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your mc; I have not been through a mc (unless it was a chemical pregnancy), we have been NTNP for 5 years and nothing....while numerous co-workers keep getting pregnant. Finally, we went to a RE in Nov. 2011 to get the ball rolling and actively TTC. I'm hitting 39 soon! Yikes! I hope that we all get the news we've been waiting for!
> 
> I also wanted to say that I've been stalking these forums for about a year and babyandbump seemed to be the one that kept popping up in my Google searches! :thumbup: It has been liberating to be able to speak with like-minded women! Thank you all! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your BFN, but it's still early enough. You came to the right place though. Babyandbump is the best forum for all women on their pregnancy journey. I've tried other websites, but the participants seem to be more concerned with their symptoms than helping others. 
Welcome and GL!


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 have you tested yet?


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm 5 dpo and my temp took a big nosedive down to 97.3, it was 98.1 yesterday and the day before. It had been climbing ever since ovulation. Is this a good sign, could be implanation dip? Oh please, please let it be!!!!

Also, drinking soda makes me burp so bad! It quite embarassing in public. Anyone have any of this?


----------



## Kmae

Grkprn, im chanting for you "Come on BFN... Turn into a BFP"!!!

Bakinbabe, I hope it's erly implantation! When will you start testing?


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> I'm 5 dpo and my temp took a big nosedive down to 97.3, it was 98.1 yesterday and the day before. It had been climbing ever since ovulation. Is this a good sign, could be implanation dip? Oh please, please let it be!!!!
> 
> Also, drinking soda makes me burp so bad! It quite embarassing in public. Anyone have any of this?

Hi there bakingbabe. I experienced a small dip in my BBT as well. Two days in a row (6dpo). I'm also hoping it's implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed for temps above my coverline.


----------



## Breezy81

goldmember said:


> Hello
> 
> Been trying to decide weather to join this forum for a couple of days. have been ttc for 9 months with no success am nearly 32 and so desperately want a baby, it feels like everyone around me is pregnant except me!! Have read some of the posts on this site and feel like I will get some understanding from people who are going through the same thing. My friends have been very understanding but all have been able to conceive with no problems, feel alone. Sorry for long post but feels good to get it off my chest.


Welcome!


----------



## bakingbabe

Kmae said:


> Grkprn, im chanting for you "Come on BFN... Turn into a BFP"!!!
> 
> Bakinbabe, I hope it's erly implantation! When will you start testing?

I hope so too! I'm not going to test til sometime next week. Although, I say that and I'm sure I'll cave in some point before. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 dpo and my temp took a big nosedive down to 97.3, it was 98.1 yesterday and the day before. It had been climbing ever since ovulation. Is this a good sign, could be implanation dip? Oh please, please let it be!!!!
> 
> Also, drinking soda makes me burp so bad! It quite embarassing in public. Anyone have any of this?
> 
> Hi there bakingbabe. I experienced a small dip in my BBT as well. Two days in a row (6dpo). I'm also hoping it's implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed for temps above my coverline.Click to expand...

Mine went below the coverline today. :( I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow and it keeps going up, up, and up!! Babydust to you, Alisa! I hope we both get our BFPs!!!! fx'ed for both of us. :)


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 have you tested yet?

I finally grabbed the courage to test today. :bfn: :cry:
I have cramps on and off still and haven't started yet. I'm on CD29 today and I usually have a 31 day cycle. I'm going to call the doctor on Tuesday if the :witch: hasn't shown her face and make an appointment. The bleeding last week has me quite nervous if I don't get a :bfp:


----------



## bakingbabe

:witch:


Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Breezy81 have you tested yet?
> 
> I finally grabbed the courage to test today. :bfn: :cry:
> I have cramps on and off still and haven't started yet. I'm on CD29 today and I usually have a 31 day cycle. I'm going to call the doctor on Tuesday if the :witch: hasn't shown her face and make an appointment. The bleeding last week has me quite nervous if I don't get a :bfp:Click to expand...

 :witch: stay away!!! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn so sorry to hear about your :bfn: 
FX'd that changes to a :bfp:


----------



## Veganlily

Grk and breezy-there's still time!

Alisa and Baking-that sounds very promising! I'm hoping for a nice dip this week too...fx'ed...


----------



## grkprn

Alisa SD said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 dpo and my temp took a big nosedive down to 97.3, it was 98.1 yesterday and the day before. It had been climbing ever since ovulation. Is this a good sign, could be implanation dip? Oh please, please let it be!!!!
> 
> Also, drinking soda makes me burp so bad! It quite embarassing in public. Anyone have any of this?
> 
> Hi there bakingbabe. I experienced a small dip in my BBT as well. Two days in a row (6dpo). I'm also hoping it's implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed for temps above my coverline.Click to expand...

I had a drop in temp at 5dpo also. Some different sxs I had this month--at 2dpo, I had some of the worst cramping, almost like AF cramps. I could hardly move without feeling pain. Then the next day, it was completely gone. I also had my HSG on cd9. I've also had creamy CM for the majority of my luteal phase this month.

Breezy 81--Fx'd for :bfp:'s!


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Breezy81 have you tested yet?
> 
> I finally grabbed the courage to test today. :bfn: :cry:
> I have cramps on and off still and haven't started yet. I'm on CD29 today and I usually have a 31 day cycle. I'm going to call the doctor on Tuesday if the :witch: hasn't shown her face and make an appointment. The bleeding last week has me quite nervous if I don't get a :bfp:Click to expand...

Hi Breezy. Sorry about the BFN. I wanted to chime in because I had an interesting circumstance happen to me in April. I though I had experienced implantation spotting at 7dpo, lasted about 4 days. Kept peeing on sticks, hoping, hoping, hoping, finally got a blood BFN after being a day late for my "expected" AF. I ended up ovulating a few days later!! Whatever bleeding had occured at 7dpo counted as an AF cos I ovulated 2 weeks later. If you're using an OPK be sure to check that as well! Although my BFNs were heartbreaking, I'm counting my lucky stars to get to try again so quickly. Keep your chin up!!


----------



## Breezy81

Alisa SD said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Breezy81 have you tested yet?
> 
> I finally grabbed the courage to test today. :bfn: :cry:
> I have cramps on and off still and haven't started yet. I'm on CD29 today and I usually have a 31 day cycle. I'm going to call the doctor on Tuesday if the :witch: hasn't shown her face and make an appointment. The bleeding last week has me quite nervous if I don't get a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Breezy. Sorry about the BFN. I wanted to chime in because I had an interesting circumstance happen to me in April. I though I had experienced implantation spotting at 7dpo, lasted about 4 days. Kept peeing on sticks, hoping, hoping, hoping, finally got a blood BFN after being a day late for my "expected" AF. I ended up ovulating a few days later!! Whatever bleeding had occured at 7dpo counted as an AF cos I ovulated 2 weeks later. If you're using an OPK be sure to check that as well! Although my BFNs were heartbreaking, I'm counting my lucky stars to get to try again so quickly. Keep your chin up!!Click to expand...

I used OPK's CD 8-20 never got a positive but went for 21 day testing and had 12.7 prog. The bleeding was only once when I wiped then haven't seen any sense that was Tuesday last week. I have no idea what's going on but being on clomid is starting to make me a little nervous. My body is all out of whack. 
I'm trying to stay hopeful


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow this thread's been busy and I've only been away for one day!!!

*gypsygirl* - I find doctors in general seem always too busy and too tired to really figure out what is wrong with us. Since about 5 years ago, I took my health into my own hands and before I see a doctor about anything (except for emergencies of course), I do as much research as I can and I go in there with a printed sheet of questions so I am equipped to do a diagnosis WITH them. If you just rely on them, they pick something random and throw some meds at it. It's sad really :( I learned this when I was having a lot of GI issues and went to see a GI specialist. She labelled me as IBS which like 9 out of 10 women get pinned with and gave me some meds to try which I did and they helped. But when I ran out of the samples she gave me and did research on how to get more, it turned out it was some controversial medicine that many articles said no one should take for more than two weeks!!! And she gave me 4 weeks worth. I was done with trusting doctors after that. In the end, they're humanover-educated, overtired and overconfident but in the end, they're people just like you and me :winkwink: So I suggest you go in there and talk about all you've learned from here and other reading and make it clear to them that you are worried it's not PCOS and you want a second, more thorough look. Of course, be nice but stern as poor attitude won't get you anywhere. 
*
smimms* - my cycles range from 27-31 days. What are BFP fertility charts???

Welcome *goldmember*! :hi: This is a great resource for sure! I hope you not only find some answers and comfort here but your :bfp: too!!!! GL

*grkprn* - did you test with a IC or a FR test? I hope you get that :bfp: in a few days!! Still early :hugs:

FINGERS CROSSED for *bakingbabe* and *Alisa*!!!! Hope those are implantation dips indeed :hugs:

Awww *Breezy* - I hate that you had to see that :bfn: I hope that :witch: stays away though! FX to you over the next few days :hugs: 

I'm alright. Kicking of SMEP today with some good old :sex: - excited to try this new plan!! So FX :thumbup:

:dust: to ALL!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!Click to expand...

I'm sure *grkprn* knows best but all I was told is that I can keep going as I am now but if I am unsuccessful after several months, I can try decreasing the intensity (no jumping, running, bouncing of any kind) around implantation only. Just to be sure! Exercise is very important indeed! I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## grkprn

MrsChezek said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure *grkprn* knows best but all I was told is that I can keep going as I am now but if I am unsuccessful after several months, I can try decreasing the intensity (no jumping, running, bouncing of any kind) around implantation only. Just to be sure! Exercise is very important indeed! I totally agree :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think that no jumping, running, etc. around the time of implantation makes complete sense! :thumbup: Also, I used an IC to test...but I have some FRERs that I can use if :witch: doesn't show soon!


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Wow this thread's been busy and I've only been away for one day!!!
> 
> *gypsygirl* - I find doctors in general seem always too busy and too tired to really figure out what is wrong with us. Since about 5 years ago, I took my health into my own hands and before I see a doctor about anything (except for emergencies of course), I do as much research as I can and I go in there with a printed sheet of questions so I am equipped to do a diagnosis WITH them. If you just rely on them, they pick something random and throw some meds at it. It's sad really :( I learned this when I was having a lot of GI issues and went to see a GI specialist. She labelled me as IBS which like 9 out of 10 women get pinned with and gave me some meds to try which I did and they helped. But when I ran out of the samples she gave me and did research on how to get more, it turned out it was some controversial medicine that many articles said no one should take for more than two weeks!!! And she gave me 4 weeks worth. I was done with trusting doctors after that. In the end, they're humanover-educated, overtired and overconfident but in the end, they're people just like you and me :winkwink: So I suggest you go in there and talk about all you've learned from here and other reading and make it clear to them that you are worried it's not PCOS and you want a second, more thorough look. Of course, be nice but stern as poor attitude won't get you anywhere.
> *
> smimms* - my cycles range from 27-31 days. What are BFP fertility charts???
> 
> Welcome *goldmember*! :hi: This is a great resource for sure! I hope you not only find some answers and comfort here but your :bfp: too!!!! GL
> 
> *grkprn* - did you test with a IC or a FR test? I hope you get that :bfp: in a few days!! Still early :hugs:
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED for *bakingbabe* and *Alisa*!!!! Hope those are implantation dips indeed :hugs:
> 
> Awww *Breezy* - I hate that you had to see that :bfn: I hope that :witch: stays away though! FX to you over the next few days :hugs:
> 
> I'm alright. Kicking of SMEP today with some good old :sex: - excited to try this new plan!! So FX :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to ALL!!!!

They are fertility charts from ladies the month they got their bfp. I thought it would be nice to compare them ;)


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure *grkprn* knows best but all I was told is that I can keep going as I am now but if I am unsuccessful after several months, I can try decreasing the intensity (no jumping, running, bouncing of any kind) around implantation only. Just to be sure! Exercise is very important indeed! I totally agree :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that no jumping, running, etc. around the time of implantation makes complete sense! :thumbup: Also, I used an IC to test...but I have some FRERs that I can use if :witch: doesn't show soon!Click to expand...

Hm...this is definitely food for thought!


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Wow this thread's been busy and I've only been away for one day!!!
> 
> *gypsygirl* - I find doctors in general seem always too busy and too tired to really figure out what is wrong with us. Since about 5 years ago, I took my health into my own hands and before I see a doctor about anything (except for emergencies of course), I do as much research as I can and I go in there with a printed sheet of questions so I am equipped to do a diagnosis WITH them. If you just rely on them, they pick something random and throw some meds at it. It's sad really :( I learned this when I was having a lot of GI issues and went to see a GI specialist. She labelled me as IBS which like 9 out of 10 women get pinned with and gave me some meds to try which I did and they helped. But when I ran out of the samples she gave me and did research on how to get more, it turned out it was some controversial medicine that many articles said no one should take for more than two weeks!!! And she gave me 4 weeks worth. I was done with trusting doctors after that. In the end, they're humanover-educated, overtired and overconfident but in the end, they're people just like you and me :winkwink: So I suggest you go in there and talk about all you've learned from here and other reading and make it clear to them that you are worried it's not PCOS and you want a second, more thorough look. Of course, be nice but stern as poor attitude won't get you anywhere.
> *
> smimms* - my cycles range from 27-31 days. What are BFP fertility charts???
> 
> Welcome *goldmember*! :hi: This is a great resource for sure! I hope you not only find some answers and comfort here but your :bfp: too!!!! GL
> 
> *grkprn* - did you test with a IC or a FR test? I hope you get that :bfp: in a few days!! Still early :hugs:
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED for *bakingbabe* and *Alisa*!!!! Hope those are implantation dips indeed :hugs:
> 
> Awww *Breezy* - I hate that you had to see that :bfn: I hope that :witch: stays away though! FX to you over the next few days :hugs:
> 
> I'm alright. Kicking of SMEP today with some good old :sex: - excited to try this new plan!! So FX :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to ALL!!!!

Goodness as someone labeled as having ibs I SO relate to this!!


----------



## goldmember

Dont really know if im replying to these messages in the right way im a newbie!! But just wanted to say that your right smimms, I have also been looking at a lot of forums and have found the same thing. Good luck to everyone who is testing soon


----------



## goldmember

MrsChezek said:


> Wow this thread's been busy and I've only been away for one day!!!
> 
> *gypsygirl* - I find doctors in general seem always too busy and too tired to really figure out what is wrong with us. Since about 5 years ago, I took my health into my own hands and before I see a doctor about anything (except for emergencies of course), I do as much research as I can and I go in there with a printed sheet of questions so I am equipped to do a diagnosis WITH them. If you just rely on them, they pick something random and throw some meds at it. It's sad really :( I learned this when I was having a lot of GI issues and went to see a GI specialist. She labelled me as IBS which like 9 out of 10 women get pinned with and gave me some meds to try which I did and they helped. But when I ran out of the samples she gave me and did research on how to get more, it turned out it was some controversial medicine that many articles said no one should take for more than two weeks!!! And she gave me 4 weeks worth. I was done with trusting doctors after that. In the end, they're humanover-educated, overtired and overconfident but in the end, they're people just like you and me :winkwink: So I suggest you go in there and talk about all you've learned from here and other reading and make it clear to them that you are worried it's not PCOS and you want a second, more thorough look. Of course, be nice but stern as poor attitude won't get you anywhere.
> *
> smimms* - my cycles range from 27-31 days. What are BFP fertility charts???
> 
> Welcome *goldmember*! :hi: This is a great resource for sure! I hope you not only find some answers and comfort here but your :bfp: too!!!! GL
> 
> *grkprn* - did you test with a IC or a FR test? I hope you get that :bfp: in a few days!! Still early :hugs:
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED for *bakingbabe* and *Alisa*!!!! Hope those are implantation dips indeed :hugs:
> 
> Awww *Breezy* - I hate that you had to see that :bfn: I hope that :witch: stays away though! FX to you over the next few days :hugs:
> 
> I'm alright. Kicking of SMEP today with some good old :sex: - excited to try this new plan!! So FX :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to ALL!!!!

Thanks veganlily I'm already finding comfort in the words of others, so reassuring talking to women who of the same or simliar age to me and in the same position. I am hoping that I will soon get my positive result and sending luck to everyone else too.


----------



## goldmember

Sorry i meant to say thanks Mrs Chezek whoops, really dont know what im doing yet youll have to help me out with abberviations and posting guys!!


----------



## grkprn

Veganlily said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!! Anyone know anything about exercise during the 2WW? I've kept working out like normal, I'm no hardcore athlete or anything. 20-30mins treadmill and crunches. Think it's safe?
> 
> Hi Alisa! I'm an ACSM certified exercise physiologist and keeping up with your normal workouts is perfectly fine -- as a matter of fact, I find that it keeps my mind off the 2WW for me!! :)
> 
> Here is a link from ACSM regarding exercise and pregnancy - although, it doesn't cover the 2WW period.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps! I'll see if I can dig up any additional information on my end!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Muchas Gracias Muchacha!! I feel that exercise is a crucial part of being healthy (body & mind), and being healthy means healthy eggs, and healthy eggs means healthy babies!!! Have my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I can't wait to test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure *grkprn* knows best but all I was told is that I can keep going as I am now but if I am unsuccessful after several months, I can try decreasing the intensity (no jumping, running, bouncing of any kind) around implantation only. Just to be sure! Exercise is very important indeed! I totally agree :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that no jumping, running, etc. around the time of implantation makes complete sense! :thumbup: Also, I used an IC to test...but I have some FRERs that I can use if :witch: doesn't show soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hm...this is definitely food for thought!Click to expand...

Whew! I went through my archived e-mails from work (man....I save alot of stuff!!) and I found a link that includes absolute contraindications and warning signs when exercising while pregnant and in the postpartum period. From 2002, but still gives good information.

https://www.acog.org/Resources_And_...se_During_Pregnancy_and_the_Postpartum_Period

And here is a FAQ sheet from ACOG for exercising during pregnancy:

https://www.acog.org/~/media/For Patients/faq119.pdf?dmc=1&ts=20120506T1906577132

On a side note, not looking forward to the weekend being over tomorrow!:nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

goldmember said:


> Sorry i meant to say thanks Mrs Chezek whoops, really dont know what im doing yet youll have to help me out with abberviations and posting guys!!

:haha: No worries at all! I figured it was me since it was my post in your response :winkwink: It takes a bit of getting used to but you'll get the hang of it all in no time! And of course, we're happy to help. There is a good page I used for the first week that explains all the abbreviations! Check it out:

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

*smimms* - gotcha. I haven't had one of those yetwill be interesting to see indeed!

*Lily* - isn't it sad how IBS is such a loosely used diagnosis? After that episode with the GI doc, DH and I spent days researching stuff and decided to try making changes in my diet. After a year of that, my body regulated itself and I hardly have any issues now! It's amazing how we really ARE what we eat! 

*grkprn* - I think this is the first time in my life I'm super excited for a weekend to be over! We kick off SMEP tonight and I get to try OPKs for the first time this week. So I've been tapping my fingers for this day to come :winkwink: Tomorrow is a big day for you right? Hope you wake up to a :bfp: tomorrow!
:dust:

Here's to a great week for ALL OF US! FX :hugs:


----------



## Pheonix

I'm 32 and have been trying for 18 months already. Ts really not as easy as ppl say it is


----------



## bakingbabe

Pheonix said:


> I'm 32 and have been trying for 18 months already. Ts really not as easy as ppl say it is

Welcome! And no it never is. :hugs:
I'm 31 and have been trying for 6 months.


----------



## Pheonix

I'm so happy that I stumbled upon this post!!! I've been wondering about the exercise thing too! I'm no hard core athlete but I like to keep up with cardio and light weights about 3 to 4 times a week. 

I miscarried once and that was back in July 2011 and I wondered if my running had anything to do with that too. 

Reading this post puts me at ease now. Thanks!!!


----------



## Pheonix

bakingbabe said:


> Pheonix said:
> 
> 
> I'm 32 and have been trying for 18 months already. Ts really not as easy as ppl say it is
> 
> Welcome! And no it never is. :hugs:
> I'm 31 and have been trying for 6 months.Click to expand...

Hi bakingbabe!! Best of luck to you!!:happydance:


----------



## Pheonix

Kmae said:


> Welcome gold member! I understand what you are going through. It took me 8 months to conceive and that sadly ended in a mc. It's been 8 months now since the mc and every month that goes by tears my heart more and more. I also feel that everyone around me gets pg within 3 months of trying. It's hard to hear. I hope you get the support you are looking for here.:hugs:
> 
> Grkprn, your chart looks VERY promising!:thumbup:


Hi there! I here ya!!!! Seems like everyone around me gets preggers so fast. We've been trying again after our miscarraige last july 2011, still no luck. Sometimes I feel like I'm the odd ball. I know my time will come but I just wish I knew when.


----------



## Breezy81

Pheonix said:


> I'm 32 and have been trying for 18 months already. Ts really not as easy as ppl say it is

I'm 31 and have been trying for over 2 years, it's not easy at all! You have some great support here. GL Phienix. :dust:


----------



## Pheonix

curlygurl said:


> Hey! Great thread! I just turned 33, and this is cycle #14 for #1! Had all the fertility testing done, and the funny thing is DH and I are both "normal" and doc even said my egg reserves were very good for my age...LOL...so praying this month is it, if not next month we move onto Clomid and IUI. Wishing everyone luck!!

Hi hi!! I'm in a similar situation. My husband and I got all the testing stuff done and found that both of us are perfectly normal! I don't understand why it's taking us so long. We went thru 3 rounds of clomid then found out I had a cyst that was pretty big. The doc put me on birth control to decrease the size of it. After all that was done and over with, we finally got to continue with fertility. This time I got started in gonal injections. I just finished the first round and now am in the waiting period before the blood pregnancy test. It's this Thursday and I hope I get goods news cause it would make the day extra special since it is also our 4 yr wedding anniversary.


----------



## bakingbabe

Pheonix said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Great thread! I just turned 33, and this is cycle #14 for #1! Had all the fertility testing done, and the funny thing is DH and I are both "normal" and doc even said my egg reserves were very good for my age...LOL...so praying this month is it, if not next month we move onto Clomid and IUI. Wishing everyone luck!!
> 
> Hi hi!! I'm in a similar situation. My husband and I got all the testing stuff done and found that both of us are perfectly normal! I don't understand why it's taking us so long. We went thru 3 rounds of clomid then found out I had a cyst that was pretty big. The doc put me on birth control to decrease the size of it. After all that was done and over with, we finally got to continue with fertility. This time I got started in gonal injections. I just finished the first round and now am in the waiting period before the blood pregnancy test. It's this Thursday and I hope I get goods news cause it would make the day extra special since it is also our 4 yr wedding anniversary.Click to expand...

Oh I hope you get good news! My testing date is our 10 yr anniversary, which would be so so amazing. I hope we both get wonderful news this May! fx'ed for us both!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Think I am out this cycle, temp has started to drop. Now to wait another long 4 weeks to ovulate again :(


----------



## ZeeZ

Think i'm out too. Its a few days early but had light spotting yesterday and then AF like symptoms today (cramping and moody).

*sigh*


----------



## rmsh1

ZeeZ said:


> Think i'm out too. Its a few days early but had light spotting yesterday and then AF like symptoms today (cramping and moody).
> 
> *sigh*

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry zee and rm-it's not over til it's over though, right? Fx'ed fit you both...but if you're out, sending you luck for speedy ovulations and BFP's next cycle...xo...


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *Pheonix*! :hi:
TTC is super hardbut I guess many get pregnant without trying so it's a bit of a game of luck (bad for some good for others!!!). I'm 34, DH is 41and we started in January of this year so we're all in the same boat!! I hope you get your sticky bean soon! :hugs:

Happy (early) anniversary to *bakingbabe* and *Pheonix*! Hope you get that perfect gift indeed :thumbup:

*rmsh1* - you're not out until the ugly :witch: shows so who knows! Your temps are still above your coverlid so try to stay positive :hugs: When are you due to test?

*Zeez* - I hope she stays away! I'll keep my FX for you. You're still 4 days out! :hugs:

Still keeping my FX for *Breezy* and *grkprn*!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Pheonix said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Great thread! I just turned 33, and this is cycle #14 for #1! Had all the fertility testing done, and the funny thing is DH and I are both "normal" and doc even said my egg reserves were very good for my age...LOL...so praying this month is it, if not next month we move onto Clomid and IUI. Wishing everyone luck!!
> 
> Hi hi!! I'm in a similar situation. My husband and I got all the testing stuff done and found that both of us are perfectly normal! I don't understand why it's taking us so long. We went thru 3 rounds of clomid then found out I had a cyst that was pretty big. The doc put me on birth control to decrease the size of it. After all that was done and over with, we finally got to continue with fertility. This time I got started in gonal injections. I just finished the first round and now am in the waiting period before the blood pregnancy test. It's this Thursday and I hope I get goods news cause it would make the day extra special since it is also our 4 yr wedding anniversary.Click to expand...

GL....I hope you get great news!


----------



## Breezy81

ZeeZ said:


> Think i'm out too. Its a few days early but had light spotting yesterday and then AF like symptoms today (cramping and moody).
> 
> *sigh*

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

FF tells me to test on Thursday but I might test on Wednesday before we head to Rome


----------



## Kmae

Breezy, urg!!! I still have hope for you that AF won't come.

Rmsh1, what dpo will you be on, on Wendesday? GL and have a blast in Rome!


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Yay for a +OPK *MD1223*!!!! Sounds like you covered all your bases with the BDing :thumbup: Now onto that dreaded TWW...hope if flies by quickly for you!!!
> 
> I'd wait as long as you can hold out. Those negative tests are so disheartening and who needs that kind of pain. GL and FX!!!
> :dust:

Thanks, Mrs Chezek!! :) You are so good keeping up with everyone. Thank you for that! I wish I had a like button for all your posts. I missed a few days and feel like I am really behind on the thread. 

Thank you to all those that posted about excercising - that is always a big question of mine during the two week wait. I do a bar method class, which includes a lot of ab excercises and it makes me wonder if so much ab work could affect anything. 

I hope everyone is feeling well. Keeping my FX'd for all of you testing soon. Big :hugs: for those of you who are out this month (but of course you're never defy out until AF shows). And, welcome to the newbies on the thread!


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Think i'm out too. Its a few days early but had light spotting yesterday and then AF like symptoms today (cramping and moody).
> 
> *sigh*

Could always be implantation spotting.. It's definitely possible.


----------



## rmsh1

Kmae said:


> Breezy, urg!!! I still have hope for you that AF won't come.
> 
> Rmsh1, what dpo will you be on, on Wendesday? GL and have a blast in Rome!

I will be 14dpo on Wednesday, if no AF, I will treat myself to some nice wine while in Rome!


----------



## Smimms

Woke up this morning feeling extra tired and a little nauseous with a sore throat. Hopefully it's a good sign and not a cold :winkwink: Any symptom spotting ladies?


----------



## grkprn

Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(

I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!

Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?


----------



## Smimms

grkprn said:


> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?

So sorry to hear about your BFN keep your head up!
I have never seen people act more sporadic in a long time. I worked this weekend and noticed I was definitely a little off and work was just strange. I didn't know about the super moon today, but that could be why.


----------



## Veganlily

rmsh1 said:


> FF tells me to test on Thursday but I might test on Wednesday before we head to Rome

Have a blast!!


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?

Sorry to hear this! Keep us posted...good luck!


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Woke up this morning feeling extra tired and a little nauseous with a sore throat. Hopefully it's a good sign and not a cold :winkwink: Any symptom spotting ladies?

Similar for me today at 5dpo but I've learned to ignore symptoms because af mirror bfp for me. I am Going by my chart-and my temps are in the low low side of post-ovulation so I'm already not feeling very hopeful...


----------



## goldmember

bakingbabe said:


> Pheonix said:
> 
> 
> I'm 32 and have been trying for 18 months already. Ts really not as easy as ppl say it is
> 
> Welcome! And no it never is. :hugs:
> I'm 31 and have been trying for 6 months.Click to expand...




Pheonix said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Welcome gold member! I understand what you are going through. It took me 8 months to conceive and that sadly ended in a mc. It's been 8 months now since the mc and every month that goes by tears my heart more and more. I also feel that everyone around me gets pg within 3 months of trying. It's hard to hear. I hope you get the support you are looking for here.:hugs:
> 
> Grkprn, your chart looks VERY promising!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi there! I here ya!!!! Seems like everyone around me gets preggers so fast. We've been trying again after our miscarraige last july 2011, still no luck. Sometimes I feel like I'm the odd ball. I know my time will come but I just wish I knew when.Click to expand...

Im due my AF 18th May and hoping that this month will be the month I get:bfp:


----------



## goldmember

Pheonix I think we all feel like that times, thats why its so good that you can be yourself on this thread without people judging you hope you get your positive result soon.

Rmsh1 hope you have a great time in Rome, enjoy and have a relaxing time.


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> Could always be implantation spotting.. It's definitely possible.

Thanks S, I guess I'm going to need to learn a bit perspective.

Yesterday I thought implantation bleeding and was sooo sure I was pg.
Today I was sooo sure that AF was going to arrive any second but she hasn't.

Lol, Right now all I know is that I really don't know anything. It would all be very zen if I wasn't annoyed by it.


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> Woke up this morning feeling extra tired and a little nauseous with a sore throat. Hopefully it's a good sign and not a cold :winkwink: Any symptom spotting ladies?

It might be a cold but tired and nauseous seem to be a couple of the more encouraging signs early on.

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Could always be implantation spotting.. It's definitely possible.
> 
> Thanks S, I guess I'm going to need to learn a bit perspective.
> 
> Yesterday I thought implantation bleeding and was sooo sure I was pg.
> Today I was sooo sure that AF was going to arrive any second but she hasn't.
> 
> Lol, Right now all I know is that I really don't know anything. It would all be very zen if I wasn't annoyed by it.Click to expand...

The TWW is so stressful and I feel if anything stress would cause you to be late and not 4-5 days early Fx!


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling extra tired and a little nauseous with a sore throat. Hopefully it's a good sign and not a cold :winkwink: Any symptom spotting ladies?
> 
> It might be a cold but tired and nauseous seem to be a couple of the more encouraging signs early on.
> 
> I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!Click to expand...

I used the restroom today and (TMI warning) I had some yellow tinged discharge, quite a bit. Very strange for me. Definitely not an infection, got a clean bill of health from the doc 2 days ago.


----------



## Kmae

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Could always be implantation spotting.. It's definitely possible.
> 
> Thanks S, I guess I'm going to need to learn a bit perspective.
> 
> Yesterday I thought implantation bleeding and was sooo sure I was pg.
> Today I was sooo sure that AF was going to arrive any second but she hasn't.
> 
> Lol, Right now all I know is that I really don't know anything. It would all be very zen if I wasn't annoyed by it.Click to expand...

:haha:

Smimms, your symptoms are sounding assuring!


----------



## MrsChezek

*MD1223* - Awww you're so sweet! I try to be there for everyone as much as I can :hugs: I tried a bar method class once and it was HARD CORE!! You go girl :thumbup: I take various classes and I've been told to just let the instructor know as soon as you know and they will tell you how to modify, etc. So when you get your :bfp: in 9 days you can just loop her in :winkwink:

*
Zeez* - I agree with *Smimms*, that totally could have been IB - was it light and brownish pink?


*Smimms* - I'm very excited to BD :winkwink: Seems a bit early for that symptom though so I assume it's just my excitement for trying SMEP this cycle :haha:


:cry: I'm sorry to hear you got another neg this am *grkprn* :hugs: Maybe that moon is delaying your results! I'll keep my FX that the :witch: doesn't show up!!!!

*rmsh1* - have an amazing time in Rome!! and if it comes down to it, enjoy that vino :wine:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm 35 and ttc #1. AF is due May 18, and hopefully she doesn't show. DH and I have been at this for almost a year with no luck so far. Trying to keep up the PMA and have a good feeling about this month because we did really well with our timing of BDing. Sometimes that can be a problem for us with DH's work schedule. You know that horrible feeling when you know you didn't BD at the right time and you have to wait an entire month to try again :(


----------



## ZeeZ

MrsChezek said:


> *MD1223* - Awww you're so sweet! I try to be there for everyone as much as I can :hugs: I tried a bar method class once and it was HARD CORE!! You go girl :thumbup: I take various classes and I've been told to just let the instructor know as soon as you know and they will tell you how to modify, etc. So when you get your :bfp: in 9 days you can just loop her in :winkwink:
> 
> *
> Zeez* - I agree with *Smimms*, that totally could have been IB - was it light and brownish pink?
> 
> 
> *Smimms* - I'm very excited to BD :winkwink: Seems a bit early for that symptom though so I assume it's just my excitement for trying SMEP this cycle :haha:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm sorry to hear you got another neg this am *grkprn* :hugs: Maybe that moon is delaying your results! I'll keep my FX that the :witch: doesn't show up!!!!
> 
> *rmsh1* - have an amazing time in Rome!! and if it comes down to it, enjoy that vino :wine:

thanks MrsChezek, I hope so. It was very light pink, and looked like CM with a bit of blood mixed in it. GL with SMEP!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi GreenOrchid,

hopefully this is your month!


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *GreenOrchid*! :hi:
I want twins too!!! :oneofeach: Well, I just want a lot of kids and I'm running out of time :winkwink: I'm 34 and I want at least 4 kids so I'm hoping for 1-2-1 pregnancies [-o&lt; I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that this is your month! :thumbup:

*Zeez* that's totally implantation bleeding!!!! YAY :thumbup: So excited for you!!!!

OK so I have symptoms to report afterall. I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big changeone step closer to EWCM as I understand, right?


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Welcome *GreenOrchid*! :hi:
> I want twins too!!! :oneofeach: Well, I just want a lot of kids and I'm running out of time :winkwink: I'm 34 and I want at least 4 kids so I'm hoping for 1-2-1 pregnancies [-o&lt; I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that this is your month! :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* that's totally implantation bleeding!!!! YAY :thumbup: So excited for you!!!!
> 
> OK so I have symptoms to report afterall. I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big changeone step closer to EWCM as I understand, right?

Ha - me too! We really want four as well and 1-2-1 sounds like the perfect plan. Now we just need our BFPs to start rolling in! :) 

Yes - I think watery is definitely a good sign! Get to :sex:!! FX'd for you that this is your month!

Anyone else super tired today (or lately)? I know it is too early for symptoms, but . . . just curious if anyone else is feeling the same. *Smimms* - did I read that you have been extra tired too? Hope these are all good signs. Although, for myself, I know it is just silly for me to read into anything, especially this early!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mrs Chezek, yep, I think it's knowing that I don't exactly have all the time in the world has made me want twins. My aunt and Grandma have both told me that they think I will have twins, so I'm hoping they're right!! I want 3 kids and DH wants 5, so 1-2-1 or 2-1 sounds perfect for us.

You're definitely getting closer to your fertile CM. It should start clearing up in the next few days. Good luck!! I hope you can catch that eggie!!


----------



## MD1223

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> I'm 35 and ttc #1. AF is due May 18, and hopefully she doesn't show. DH and I have been at this for almost a year with no luck so far. Trying to keep up the PMA and have a good feeling about this month because we did really well with our timing of BDing. Sometimes that can be a problem for us with DH's work schedule. You know that horrible feeling when you know you didn't BD at the right time and you have to wait an entire month to try again :(

Welcome! FX'd for you! 

Oh, and *rmsh1* - have a wonderful time on your trip! Sounds fabulous!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Welcome *GreenOrchid*! :hi:
> I want twins too!!! :oneofeach: Well, I just want a lot of kids and I'm running out of time :winkwink: I'm 34 and I want at least 4 kids so I'm hoping for 1-2-1 pregnancies [-o&lt; I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that this is your month! :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* that's totally implantation bleeding!!!! YAY :thumbup: So excited for you!!!!
> 
> OK so I have symptoms to report afterall. I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big change&#8230;one step closer to EWCM as I understand, right?
> 
> Ha - me too! We really want four as well and 1-2-1 sounds like the perfect plan. Now we just need our BFPs to start rolling in! :)
> 
> Yes - I think watery is definitely a good sign! Get to :sex:!! FX'd for you that this is your month!
> 
> Anyone else super tired today (or lately)? I know it is too early for symptoms, but . . . just curious if anyone else is feeling the same. *Smimms* - did I read that you have been extra tired too? Hope these are all good signs. Although, for myself, I know it is just silly for me to read into anything, especially this early!Click to expand...


I am super tired today and yesterday. I think the past two nights I have slept 10 hrs aat night and I still want to nap during the day. 

Oh and my burping is still around. My pregnant friend told me that can be an early sign of pregnancy - she said burps and farts were a good sign! ha!!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, I'm 34 and TTC for #1. 4th cycle, but still waiting for my body to regulate after coming off the pill. I'm all over the place right now! lol.. currently on Day 3 of my cycle. Baby dust to all! :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*MD1223* - let's get those :bfp:s rolling in indeed!!!! We BDed last night as it was CD8n and we're doing SMEP this cycle. I haven't OPK tested cause I don't start that until tomorrow! So I'm all freaked out that I missed my +OPKshould I pee on one tonight just in case? Maybe I'll try to rope DH into a bit of :sex: tonight just in case...but I don't want to wear him out if it's not sh*O*w time yet!!!! :wacko:

And I've totally been tired since my last cycle - I thought maybe I was pg cause of how tired I was and that is not typical behavior for me. I'm not much of a napper! But I'm only CD9 today and I'm still tiredso maybe it's that big a$$ moon that's messing with our bodies!!!


*GreenOrchid* - are there twins in your or DH's families? We don't have any twins!!! :nope: But I'm still hoping by some miracle it happens :winkwink: Thx for your well wishes!! FX to you too :hugs:

*
bakingbabe* - if burps and farts are a sign then I think my DH might be pregnant!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsChezek

hmommy219 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 34 and TTC for #1. 4th cycle, but still waiting for my body to regulate after coming off the pill. I'm all over the place right now! lol.. currently on Day 3 of my cycle. Baby dust to all! :)

Hi hmommy!!! Welcome :hi:

My cycles have been fluctuating as well and I'm on cycle 6...how long were your last 3 cycles? Are you charting? Sorry, we're all nosy around here :winkwink: :flower: Baby dust back at ya!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi there, my first cycle was 26, then 21 days, third was 28, latest was 24. It's frustrating. :( I actually posted today to ask the women who had nabbed their BFP how long it took for them after coming off the pill. I'm hoping for some reassurance. How about you?? Baby dust. :)


----------



## VellyBelle

Hi all. I just joined BnB a few days ago. I just turned 30 a little over a week ago and I'm currently TTC #1
My DP and I have been trying for a little over a year. I got pregnant in Nov. but MC in Jan. This is our second try after the MC and I'm hopeful.
I test on Saturday!


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Welcome *GreenOrchid*! :hi:
> I want twins too!!! :oneofeach: Well, I just want a lot of kids and I'm running out of time :winkwink: I'm 34 and I want at least 4 kids so I'm hoping for 1-2-1 pregnancies [-o&lt; I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that this is your month! :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* that's totally implantation bleeding!!!! YAY :thumbup: So excited for you!!!!
> 
> OK so I have symptoms to report afterall. I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big change&#8230;one step closer to EWCM as I understand, right?
> 
> Ha - me too! We really want four as well and 1-2-1 sounds like the perfect plan. Now we just need our BFPs to start rolling in! :)
> 
> Yes - I think watery is definitely a good sign! Get to :sex:!! FX'd for you that this is your month!
> 
> Anyone else super tired today (or lately)? I know it is too early for symptoms, but . . . just curious if anyone else is feeling the same. *Smimms* - did I read that you have been extra tired too? Hope these are all good signs. Although, for myself, I know it is just silly for me to read into anything, especially this early!Click to expand...

Yeah I feel the same way about reading into things, but I can't help it lol. I'm trying not to drive myself crazy but I am extra laaaaaazy today. I was just at my mother in laws and she attempts to figure out if I'm pregnant or trying by offering me alcohol. I ended up having a beer to get her off of my case, but now all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## bakingbabe

*
bakingbabe* - if burps and farts are a sign then I think my DH might be pregnant!!! :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Ha!!! That's awesome!! :) I have never been so embarrased to be out in public with all this burping.


----------



## Breezy81

rmsh1 said:


> FF tells me to test on Thursday but I might test on Wednesday before we head to Rome

Have fun! Wish we were heading to Rome.:winkwink:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?

Hopefully the :witch: stays away FX'd
I tested Sunday got a BFN. I should be starting tomorrow. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday if she still hasn't shown her ugly face yet.


----------



## Breezy81

Hi to all the Newbies :wave:
Wow, I've been trying to keep up on my phone and that is just not working out very well! 
My friend made it home from the hospital today. Technology is amazing. From life support to home in just over a weeks time. :happydance:
Sara- sounds like you may be having some early symptoms. FX'd for you!!!! 
I'm holding off until Wednesday for testing again still no sign of that evil evil :witch: 
Hopefully that moon hasn't gotten to me. 
Mother's day is right around the corner for all of you mother's day testers. Can't wait for your :bfp: 's


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> *
> bakingbabe* - if burps and farts are a sign then I think my DH might be pregnant!!! :rofl:

Ha!!! That's awesome!! :) I have never been so embarrased to be out in public with all this burping.[/QUOTE]

I had a huge burp at a work conference today!! Never happened to me before....


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?
> 
> Hopefully the :witch: stays away FX'd
> I tested Sunday got a BFN. I should be starting tomorrow. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday if she still hasn't shown her ugly face yet.Click to expand...

Ahhhh....fx'ed for you!!


----------



## Veganlily

VellyBelle said:


> Hi all. I just joined BnB a few days ago. I just turned 30 a little over a week ago and I'm currently TTC #1
> My DP and I have been trying for a little over a year. I got pregnant in Nov. but MC in Jan. This is our second try after the MC and I'm hopeful.
> I test on Saturday!

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing your bfp on Saturday!


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?
> 
> Hopefully the :witch: stays away FX'd
> I tested Sunday got a BFN. I should be starting tomorrow. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday if she still hasn't shown her ugly face yet.Click to expand...

Breezy - Sorry to hear about your BFN :( The witch hasn't come yet, so I'll be testing again on Wednesday also. Had quite a bit of cramping and dizziness at work today, so I have a feeling she's hanging out around the corner :growlmad:

MrsChezek - I've never heard of the SMEP plan, until this board! Very interesting...DH and I will have to try it during the next cycle, if AF shows up this cycle.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?
> 
> Hopefully the :witch: stays away FX'd
> I tested Sunday got a BFN. I should be starting tomorrow. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday if she still hasn't shown her ugly face yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Breezy - Sorry to hear about your BFN :( The witch hasn't come yet, so I'll be testing again on Wednesday also. Had quite a bit of cramping and dizziness at work today, so I have a feeling she's hanging out around the corner :growlmad:
> 
> MrsChezek - I've never heard of the SMEP plan, until this board! Very interesting...DH and I will have to try it during the next cycle, if AF shows up this cycle.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

What CD are you on?


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> What CD are you on?

I'm on CD30 12DPO. I ovulated later than usual this month. Probably due to that darn HSG!


----------



## Smimms

This thread is ready for a bfp!! Think we need a little:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

Okokok, I'm SOLD!!! I'm going to join the "Mass Test" going down on Sunday!!!

Who's testing on Mom's Day!!!!???!? Woot!!


----------



## Smimms

Alisa SD said:


> Okokok, I'm SOLD!!! I'm going to join the "Mass Test" going down on Sunday!!!
> 
> Who's testing on Mom's Day!!!!???!? Woot!!

I am!! I hope we all get some good news!


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Okokok, I'm SOLD!!! I'm going to join the "Mass Test" going down on Sunday!!!
> 
> Who's testing on Mom's Day!!!!???!? Woot!!
> 
> I am!! I hope we all get some good news!Click to expand...

Me too, me too!!!! Can't wait to see someone's BFP!!!! How FUN!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Well...I tested this AM with FMU and got a BFN on a FRER :shrug: Also had a temp dip from 98.4 to 98.0 this morning. :witch: hasn't shown her face, but it almost feels like she's going to start :(
> 
> I'm writing this from my phone, so I haven't checked through all the posts...breezy81 and rmsh1...have you tested yet? And have a blast in Rome, rmsh1! What fun!
> 
> Btw, I think that this super moon over the weekend is really messing with me...anyone else agree?
> 
> Hopefully the :witch: stays away FX'd
> I tested Sunday got a BFN. I should be starting tomorrow. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday if she still hasn't shown her ugly face yet.Click to expand...

I'm testing Wednesday too, provided AF is not giving any hints at arriving. I will be 14 dpo


----------



## ZeeZ

MrsChezek said:


> Welcome *GreenOrchid*! :hi:
> I want twins too!!! :oneofeach: Well, I just want a lot of kids and I'm running out of time :winkwink: I'm 34 and I want at least 4 kids so I'm hoping for 1-2-1 pregnancies [-o&lt; I'll cross my fingers and toes for you that this is your month! :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* that's totally implantation bleeding!!!! YAY :thumbup: So excited for you!!!!
> 
> OK so I have symptoms to report afterall. I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big changeone step closer to EWCM as I understand, right?

Thanks MrsChezek. 

I'm too scared to get excited yet but thanks to you guys I'm in a much better place now.


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Okokok, I'm SOLD!!! I'm going to join the "Mass Test" going down on Sunday!!!
> 
> Who's testing on Mom's Day!!!!???!? Woot!!
> 
> I am!! I hope we all get some good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too!!!! Can't wait to see someone's BFP!!!! How FUN!!!Click to expand...

I will too if temps are high!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck and :dust: to all the Sunday testers!!


----------



## grkprn

Good luck to all testing on Sunday!! How exciting would it be to get a :bfp: on Mother's Day!
:dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Okokok, I'm SOLD!!! I'm going to join the "Mass Test" going down on Sunday!!!
> 
> Who's testing on Mom's Day!!!!???!? Woot!!
> 
> I am!! I hope we all get some good news!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, me too!!!! Can't wait to see someone's BFP!!!! How FUN!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will too if temps are high!Click to expand...

WooHoo VL!!! LOOK at the spike you got today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> What CD are you on?
> 
> I'm on CD30 12DPO. I ovulated later than usual this month. Probably due to that darn HSG!Click to expand...

We are on the exact same schedule. I'm on CD31 today and no :witch: this morning. I'm calling the doctor though because I'm starting to get a little worried about that spotting last week. 
Any sign of the witch today?


----------



## MrsChezek

*hmommy* - my cycles have been 29, 31, 27, 19 (crazy and super frustrating) and then 31 again. Who knows what this cycle will be!!! Which is why I decided to start OPKs so that I can know when I O and better time my BDing. I tried just charting dates in a period calendar and going by the calendar's predicted fertile days but as my cycle length kept changing, the predictions kept being off :wacko: Have you heard back from the BFP women?

Welcome *VellyBelle*! :hi:
I'll keep my FX for you that you have a sticky bean in there this time! GL on Sat :hugs:

*Smimms* - I've been using the excuse that I am on an extra strong allergy med and that I shouldn't drink while on it so I only drink on special occasions or if I'm really craving one :winkwink: Seems to work pretty well for the most part!! But isn't it annoying how people will try to test you like that?? Also, sometimes I ask for exactly what my DH is having and the poor guy ends up drinking bothI taught him a trick of keeping our drinks very close next to each other and he just alternates which one he picks up and I just pick them up and pretend drink :haha:
*
bakingbabe* - I bet it's embarrassing! I used to have a very bad case of IBS and felt the same way about the gas issues I was dealing with. THAT was hardI kept having to have to 'step out' and I think people thought I was either crazy or pregnant and peeing tons or maybe even bulimic :dohh: LOL It will pass and it will def be worth it if there's a bean in there :thumbup:

*Breezy and grkprn and rmsh1* - hope that :witch: is staying away!!! FX and :dust:

And I'm glad your friend is ok and back home *Breezy*! That IS amazing :hugs:

EVERYTHING IS CROSSED FOR ALL WED and SUNDAY TESTERS!!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:
:happydance:


----------



## Smimms

I woke up this morning and thought I'll tell her I'm on an antibiotic. I'll tell her I have a UTI lol. Embarrassing but she won't ask anymore questions. She thinks she's Sherlock.


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> What CD are you on?
> 
> I'm on CD30 12DPO. I ovulated later than usual this month. Probably due to that darn HSG!Click to expand...
> 
> We are on the exact same schedule. I'm on CD31 today and no :witch: this morning. I'm calling the doctor though because I'm starting to get a little worried about that spotting last week.
> Any sign of the witch today?Click to expand...




Smimms said:


> I woke up this morning and thought I'll tell her I'm on an antibiotic. I'll tell her I have a UTI lol. Embarrassing but she won't ask anymore questions. She thinks she's Sherlock.

No sign of :witch: today, except for slight spotting, the same as last night. Had another temp drop this AM too -- boo hoo! Are you making an appt. to see your doctor? Haha! Love your Sherlock comment! :haha:


----------



## Smimms

Check out these fertility charts that led to bfps. I started a thread in first trimester. This might help the ladies that are confused with their charts, or would like to compare.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/993949-bfp-fertility-chart-sharing-please.html


----------



## grkprn

Smimms said:


> Check out these fertility charts that led to bfps. I started a thread in first trimester. This might help the ladies that are confused with their charts, or would like to compare.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/993949-bfp-fertility-chart-sharing-please.html

Thank you for posting! They are very helpful :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck everyone about to dust!

I hear you about the drink. If a say no I get raised eyebrows so I just get 1 and nurse it slowly all nightno one notices it's my first still.

my plan when I get my BFP though is to suddenly find out my blood suger level is high and need to cut out sugar and alcohol to bring it down. i have a family history of diabetes so everyone knows I keep an eye on it. It'll actually be half true as i'll need to watch out for gestation diabetes.

other ideas could low carb diet if you are the type that would watch your weight, drink aggravates your IBS, traing for a race or event, cleanse or detox, your yoga teacher convinced you to try it or if youi need drastic measures you're in AA.


----------



## bakingbabe

ZeeZ said:


> Good luck everyone about to dust!
> 
> I hear you about the drink. If a say no I get raised eyebrows so I just get 1 and nurse it slowly all nightno one notices it's my first still.
> 
> my plan when I get my BFP though is to suddenly find out my blood suger level is high and need to cut out sugar and alcohol to bring it down. i have a family history of diabetes so everyone knows I keep an eye on it. It'll actually be half true as i'll need to watch out for gestation diabetes.
> 
> other ideas could low carb diet if you are the type that would watch your weight, drink aggravates your IBS, traing for a race or event, cleanse or detox, your yoga teacher convinced you to try it or if youi need drastic measures you're in AA.

Those are some great ideas about saying no to a drink. :) 

Good luck to the testers this weekend!! I hope we get a bunch of bfp's soon!! I don't know how I would handle the tww without y'all. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh sounds like we should be in for a BFP fest this weekend. :dust::dust::dust: for our testers.

rmsh, your temps look promising, fx'd.


----------



## grkprn

And....I'm out! :( The :witch: is now here and I am none too pleased. But of course looking ahead to next month!

Any ladies that are on Clomid or have tried Clomid? I'll be picking some up for CD3-7 this cycle. Any symptoms that you have experienced that I should be aware of?

And fx for the testers this weekend! :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks onebump, I am super nervous about tomorrow morning....

Sorry AF arrived grkprn


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> *MD1223* - let's get those :bfp:s rolling in indeed!!!! We BDed last night as it was CD8n and we're doing SMEP this cycle. I haven't OPK tested cause I don't start that until tomorrow! So I'm all freaked out that I missed my +OPKshould I pee on one tonight just in case? Maybe I'll try to rope DH into a bit of :sex: tonight just in case...but I don't want to wear him out if it's not sh*O*w time yet!!!! :wacko:
> 
> And I've totally been tired since my last cycle - I thought maybe I was pg cause of how tired I was and that is not typical behavior for me. I'm not much of a napper! But I'm only CD9 today and I'm still tiredso maybe it's that big a$$ moon that's messing with our bodies!!!
> 
> 
> *GreenOrchid* - are there twins in your or DH's families? We don't have any twins!!! :nope: But I'm still hoping by some miracle it happens :winkwink: Thx for your well wishes!! FX to you too :hugs:
> 
> *
> bakingbabe* - if burps and farts are a sign then I think my DH might be pregnant!!! :rofl:

I don't think you missed it. I always feel that way too all the way up until I get my positive. Are you using ICs? I love them because I feel like I can use them whenever since they are so cheap. And they seem to work really well. I tried to give DH a day or two off before O and then did everyday right around O just in case the little swimmers need to build up. But timing is so hard. I feel like sometimes we want to BD on the days we should be building up swimmers and then dont feel like it the days we defy need to BD. When do you typically O? 

Re being tired - yeah, bet your right about the moon. I feel better today. You?


----------



## MD1223

Welcome, *Hmommy* and *Vellybelle*! Vellybelle, I am sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

*Smimms *- too funny about the MIL. *MrsChezek* - I like your "let the hubby drink two" trick. Haha. My friend said she did this one night and was ordering way too much - her DH was like "slow down!" Haha - he ended up plastered. *Zeez* - I like all your suggestions too. Some good ones in there. I am trying to cut out almost all drinking this 2ww and will definitely be using some of these. 

I was at a wedding a couple weeks ago and kept getting the when are you guys gonna get preggo. A couple of the cousins a little younger than me are almost due. I almost cried even though we havent been trying _that _long. I just wished that I could say tomorrow! "We are going to get preggo tomorrow. So exciting, right?" It doesn't make me upset that people ask - I think it is understandable and sweet - it actually makes me feel good that they are excited for us whenever it does happen, but I couldn't help for some reason getting a little emotional. I just (stupidly) thought it would be easier (even with all the tales from my friends about it taking a little while, etc.)

*Grkprn *- I'm sorry about the :witch: :hugs:

*Bakingbabe* - how are you feeling today? Any less tired? Maybe Mrs. Chez is right about the moon having an effect on us. And sorry about the gas! Mine has been pretty bad too. Haha - the stuff we share. It helps when I eat better. Defy embarrasing.

*Breezy* - so great to hear your friend is home and doing better! 

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow and on Mother's Day! I will be 10 dpo - think that is just asking for dissapointment. So, I won't be joining the massive Mother's Day testing. But I am looking forward to lots of good news from all of y'all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks onebump, I am super nervous about tomorrow morning....
> 
> Sorry AF arrived grkprn

GOOD LUCK rmsh!!!!! My heart starts beating fast just THINKING about it!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> I woke up this morning and thought I'll tell her I'm on an antibiotic. I'll tell her I have a UTI lol. Embarrassing but she won't ask anymore questions. She thinks she's Sherlock.

:haha: even better idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa SD

grkprn said:


> And....I'm out! :( The :witch: is now here and I am none too pleased. But of course looking ahead to next month!
> 
> Any ladies that are on Clomid or have tried Clomid? I'll be picking some up for CD3-7 this cycle. Any symptoms that you have experienced that I should be aware of?
> 
> And fx for the testers this weekend! :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Tailor32

I'm 32 and ttc number one still.. I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> And....I'm out! :( The :witch: is now here and I am none too pleased. But of course looking ahead to next month!
> 
> Any ladies that are on Clomid or have tried Clomid? I'll be picking some up for CD3-7 this cycle. Any symptoms that you have experienced that I should be aware of?
> 
> And fx for the testers this weekend! :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm sorry to hear that! 

I am on clomid 3-7, I recommend taking it at night. My side effects weren't too bad at all. My luteal phase is longer and O was later, which makes my cycles longer. I was on round 4 this time. Did they start you off at 50mg?


----------



## Breezy81

Tailor32 said:


> I'm 32 and ttc number one still.. I'm getting very impatient!

Hi Tailor :wave: 
How long has it been? I'm the most impatient person I know. :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

(((((*grkprn*))))) so sorry that :witch: got you :cry: So sad but at least she was quick about it and the wait is over so you can start out fresh :hugs: I'm thinking of asking my doc for Clomid if the next two cycles are a failkeep me posted about what you learn please! :flower:

*MD1223* - I'm not using ICs because I would freak out and stress about whether they are accurate or not and end up buying the super expensive stuff at the pharmacy in the middle of the night to double check :dohh: I've ordered the smiley face OPKs on Amazon as they have a decent deal on them. I hear great things about the ICs though :thumbup: 
I'm not sure when I O or even if I have O'ed in the last few months! This is my first cycle where I'm being religious about temping and I'm doing OPKs so FX. I did my first OPK this afternoon and it was negativeno surprise there as it's CD10 :flower: My cycles aren't very long - longest so far was 31 days but they are irregular since i just came off BCP in Dec. So who knows what each month will bring! :wacko:

Hi *Tailor*! :hi:
Welcome to our little group :hugs: You've come to the right place - we're all impatient here too! :winkwink:

BIG HUGS to anyone who needs it! :hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Welcome, *Hmommy* and *Vellybelle*! Vellybelle, I am sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> *Smimms *- too funny about the MIL. *MrsChezek* - I like your "let the hubby drink two" trick. Haha. My friend said she did this one night and was ordering way too much - her DH was like "slow down!" Haha - he ended up plastered. *Zeez* - I like all your suggestions too. Some good ones in there. I am trying to cut out almost all drinking this 2ww and will definitely be using some of these.
> 
> I was at a wedding a couple weeks ago and kept getting the when are you guys gonna get preggo. A couple of the cousins a little younger than me are almost due. I almost cried even though we havent been trying _that _long. I just wished that I could say tomorrow! "We are going to get preggo tomorrow. So exciting, right?" It doesn't make me upset that people ask - I think it is understandable and sweet - it actually makes me feel good that they are excited for us whenever it does happen, but I couldn't help for some reason getting a little emotional. I just (stupidly) thought it would be easier (even with all the tales from my friends about it taking a little while, etc.)
> 
> *Grkprn *- I'm sorry about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> *Bakingbabe* - how are you feeling today? Any less tired? Maybe Mrs. Chez is right about the moon having an effect on us. And sorry about the gas! Mine has been pretty bad too. Haha - the stuff we share. It helps when I eat better. Defy embarrasing.
> 
> *Breezy* - so great to hear your friend is home and doing better!
> 
> Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow and on Mother's Day! I will be 10 dpo - think that is just asking for dissapointment. So, I won't be joining the massive Mother's Day testing. But I am looking forward to lots of good news from all of y'all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm still really really tired! I slept about 10 hrs again last night and just woke up from an hour and half nap. Luckily, I haven't had too much of the burping today. :) Oh the things we share as we're ttc. :) I have been craving peaches for the past few days and came home from the store with fresh, canned, and frozen peaches. ha! 

I would love to test this weekend but it's way too early, I'm only 7 dpo. Gotta wait til next Wednesday. Hopefully time will go by quickly! :dust: to all the testers! :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> And....I'm out! :( The :witch: is now here and I am none too pleased. But of course looking ahead to next month!
> 
> Any ladies that are on Clomid or have tried Clomid? I'll be picking some up for CD3-7 this cycle. Any symptoms that you have experienced that I should be aware of?
> 
> And fx for the testers this weekend! :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Major hugs-onward to next cycle! Have a cocktail maybe?? Xo


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, *Hmommy* and *Vellybelle*! Vellybelle, I am sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> *Smimms *- too funny about the MIL. *MrsChezek* - I like your "let the hubby drink two" trick. Haha. My friend said she did this one night and was ordering way too much - her DH was like "slow down!" Haha - he ended up plastered. *Zeez* - I like all your suggestions too. Some good ones in there. I am trying to cut out almost all drinking this 2ww and will definitely be using some of these.
> 
> I was at a wedding a couple weeks ago and kept getting the when are you guys gonna get preggo. A couple of the cousins a little younger than me are almost due. I almost cried even though we havent been trying _that _long. I just wished that I could say tomorrow! "We are going to get preggo tomorrow. So exciting, right?" It doesn't make me upset that people ask - I think it is understandable and sweet - it actually makes me feel good that they are excited for us whenever it does happen, but I couldn't help for some reason getting a little emotional. I just (stupidly) thought it would be easier (even with all the tales from my friends about it taking a little while, etc.)
> 
> *Grkprn *- I'm sorry about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> *Bakingbabe* - how are you feeling today? Any less tired? Maybe Mrs. Chez is right about the moon having an effect on us. And sorry about the gas! Mine has been pretty bad too. Haha - the stuff we share. It helps when I eat better. Defy embarrasing.
> 
> *Breezy* - so great to hear your friend is home and doing better!
> 
> Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow and on Mother's Day! I will be 10 dpo - think that is just asking for dissapointment. So, I won't be joining the massive Mother's Day testing. But I am looking forward to lots of good news from all of y'all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm still really really tired! I slept about 10 hrs again last night and just woke up from an hour and half nap. Luckily, I haven't had too much of the burping today. :) Oh the things we share as we're ttc. :) I have been craving peaches for the past few days and came home from the store with fresh, canned, and frozen peaches. ha!
> 
> I would love to test this weekend but it's way too early, I'm only 7 dpo. Gotta wait til next Wednesday. Hopefully time will go by quickly! :dust: to all the testers! :hugs:Click to expand...

You are way more disciplined than me!! I'm 6DPO and pondering testing Sunday. I may chicken out though and wait til next Wednesday too-we will see what temps are doing!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, *Hmommy* and *Vellybelle*! Vellybelle, I am sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> *Smimms *- too funny about the MIL. *MrsChezek* - I like your "let the hubby drink two" trick. Haha. My friend said she did this one night and was ordering way too much - her DH was like "slow down!" Haha - he ended up plastered. *Zeez* - I like all your suggestions too. Some good ones in there. I am trying to cut out almost all drinking this 2ww and will definitely be using some of these.
> 
> I was at a wedding a couple weeks ago and kept getting the when are you guys gonna get preggo. A couple of the cousins a little younger than me are almost due. I almost cried even though we havent been trying _that _long. I just wished that I could say tomorrow! "We are going to get preggo tomorrow. So exciting, right?" It doesn't make me upset that people ask - I think it is understandable and sweet - it actually makes me feel good that they are excited for us whenever it does happen, but I couldn't help for some reason getting a little emotional. I just (stupidly) thought it would be easier (even with all the tales from my friends about it taking a little while, etc.)
> 
> *Grkprn *- I'm sorry about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> *Bakingbabe* - how are you feeling today? Any less tired? Maybe Mrs. Chez is right about the moon having an effect on us. And sorry about the gas! Mine has been pretty bad too. Haha - the stuff we share. It helps when I eat better. Defy embarrasing.
> 
> *Breezy* - so great to hear your friend is home and doing better!
> 
> Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow and on Mother's Day! I will be 10 dpo - think that is just asking for dissapointment. So, I won't be joining the massive Mother's Day testing. But I am looking forward to lots of good news from all of y'all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm still really really tired! I slept about 10 hrs again last night and just woke up from an hour and half nap. Luckily, I haven't had too much of the burping today. :) Oh the things we share as we're ttc. :) I have been craving peaches for the past few days and came home from the store with fresh, canned, and frozen peaches. ha!
> 
> I would love to test this weekend but it's way too early, I'm only 7 dpo. Gotta wait til next Wednesday. Hopefully time will go by quickly! :dust: to all the testers! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You are way more disciplined than me!! I'm 6DPO and pondering testing Sunday. I may chicken out though and wait til next Wednesday too-we will see what temps are doing!Click to expand...

I don't know about more disciplined just more cautious, probably!! I really don't want to see that lonely line. But with all the weirdness I am feeling and my temps staying up, I may test early. You never know!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

grkprn said:


> And....I'm out! :( The :witch: is now here and I am none too pleased. But of course looking ahead to next month!
> 
> Any ladies that are on Clomid or have tried Clomid? I'll be picking some up for CD3-7 this cycle. Any symptoms that you have experienced that I should be aware of?
> 
> And fx for the testers this weekend! :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm sorry to hear that, grkprn. :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.

Don't do It!!! :nope:

*police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:

U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:


----------



## Kmae

Grkprn, I am on my first round of Clomid. 50mg cd3-7. I took them at night and so far I have no SE. I am on cd13 and no +opk yet. My earliest day I've ov'd in before was cd 23. I'll let you know when/ if I get a + opk. 

Hi Taylor, I will be 32 next month and have been FTC since 30- so I know what you mean. All this waiting makes me crazy!


----------



## Kmae

Grkprn, I am on my first round of Clomid. 50mg cd3-7. I took them at night and so far I have no SE. I am on cd13 and no +opk yet. My earliest day I've ov'd in before was cd 23. I'll let you know when/ if I get a + opk. 

Hi Taylor, I will be 32 next month and have been FTC since 30- so I know what you mean. All this waiting makes me crazy!


----------



## Smimms

Kmae said:


> Grkprn, I am on my first round of Clomid. 50mg cd3-7. I took them at night and so far I have no SE. I am on cd13 and no +opk yet. My earliest day I've ov'd in before was cd 23. I'll let you know when/ if I get a + opk.
> 
> Hi Taylor, I will be 32 next month and have been FTC since 30- so I know what you mean. All this waiting makes me crazy!

I'm 32 next months as well. Ttc for 6 months.


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.
> 
> Don't do It!!! :nope:
> 
> *police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:
> 
> U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:Click to expand...

I gotta agree here-even 10 DPO would be better! But seems like 12 is safest-by then people seem to get their BFP's around here with stronger lines. I'm 12dpo on Monday and though mother's day is tempting, I worry that testing at 11dpo might not be my smartest plan. We'll see-with ic's it may be hard to hold off!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Just poppin' by to wish *rmsh1* lots of baby dust for her test tomorrow morning!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

As well as bon voyage!!! Have a blast in Rome :hi:


Hope everyone is doing well. I'm super excited for all the Mother's Day weekend tests:
*vellybelle* (Sat)
*smimms
Breezy
VeganLily* (tho might wait)
*Alisa*
Did I miss anyone??? 


Anyone else testing this week?
Lots of :dust: to all!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.
> 
> Don't do It!!! :nope:
> 
> *police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:
> 
> U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta agree here-even 10 DPO would be better! But seems like 12 is safest-by then people seem to get their BFP's around here with stronger lines. I'm 12dpo on Monday and though mother's day is tempting, I worry that testing at 11dpo might not be my smartest plan. We'll see-with ic's it may be hard to hold off!!Click to expand...

It's only 1 day. I'm an enabler so don't listen to me lol. Do what you are comfortable with I have my fx for you!


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.
> 
> Don't do It!!! :nope:
> 
> *police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:
> 
> U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh MrsChezek!!! You're TOTALLY right!!! Thank you. I will wait!!! Ugh. I have 2 FRERs left over from some month. I found them stashed in the linen closet, omg, like a drug addict I left them there!!! Hahahha.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I can't test this weekend as unfortunately still trying to shoo :witch: away. Probably won't be until after 1st of June for me. 

There is a reason I don't buy IC's. I would POAS every day if I had them laying around, probably twice sometimes in case I messed up the first. I wouldn't be able to save them until I really needed them. Especially with my cycles messed up from PCOS, every time I go more than 30 days without :witch: I start thinking I am pregnant and wanting to test. It is a vicious cycle for me.


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.
> 
> Don't do It!!! :nope:
> 
> *police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:
> 
> U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta agree here-even 10 DPO would be better! But seems like 12 is safest-by then people seem to get their BFP's around here with stronger lines. I'm 12dpo on Monday and though mother's day is tempting, I worry that testing at 11dpo might not be my smartest plan. We'll see-with ic's it may be hard to hold off!!Click to expand...

You guys are right! Thank you for keeping me focused!!! I can't believe how much suppport and advice I just got from this post!! I totally would've tested tomorrow, been all bummed out that a) it was negative & b) I folded. Thanks Ladies!!!

PS, Veganlily, I totally cosign your plan!!! Hope you can test with us!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want to POAS (Only 8dpo). I started doing the "browse BFP pee sticks" on Google. Man, I am jacked up! hahahaha.
> 
> Don't do It!!! :nope:
> 
> *police sirens* Mam, please step away from the HPT stick. :winkwink:
> 
> U'll risk the disheartening stark white stick or worse, go through a chemical - wait at least until DPO12. That's my advice! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta agree here-even 10 DPO would be better! But seems like 12 is safest-by then people seem to get their BFP's around here with stronger lines. I'm 12dpo on Monday and though mother's day is tempting, I worry that testing at 11dpo might not be my smartest plan. We'll see-with ic's it may be hard to hold off!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 1 day. I'm an enabler so don't listen to me lol. Do what you are comfortable with I have my fx for you!Click to expand...

Hahahaha, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## rmsh1

BFN :(

I wont ovulate again til June. It is May and I have ovulated only three times this year


----------



## Alisa SD

rmsh1 said:


> BFN :(
> 
> I wont ovulate again til June. It is May and I have ovulated only three times this year

I am very sorry rmsh. I know that feeling very well. :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

So sorry rmsh1

Good luck to all the weekend testers. 

I was going to test staurday but really don't think i'll make it that far. If fact I cracked today and tried to POAS. I say tried because I got so nervous I dropped the stick into the toilet. In case anyone ever wonders sticks that are dropped into the toilet don't work very well afterwards. 

I've been POAS for over a decade because of irregular cycles and various types of BC that mess with them so needless to say I was not impressed with myself at the time but I guess that theres nothing to do but laugh it off


----------



## Veganlily

*Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??

*zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?

*rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??

Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks, someone else suggested I only ovulated on CD30 as well, and that is where FF put my cross hairs for last cycle given I did not get a positive OPK last cycle. But this cycle I had a glaringly obvious positive OPK on CD28, so I don't know.....

I really think Af is going to show now :(


----------



## Veganlily

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks, someone else suggested I only ovulated on CD30 as well, and that is where FF put my cross hairs for last cycle given I did not get a positive OPK last cycle. But this cycle I had a glaringly obvious positive OPK on CD28, so I don't know.....
> 
> I really think Af is going to show now :(

You got a +opk on cd29 too and you generally ovulate 12-36 hours after the positive-so....maybe it's possible? No matter what happens-af or bfp-we are here for you!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks, really struggling this time around

I will book a doc appointment when I get back from Rome anyway, as it has been a year already, my cycles should not be this long, and it is time I got a full blood work done


----------



## ZeeZ

Veganlily said:


> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!

I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and wait ti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.

Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.

I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to lock me up yet.


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks, really struggling this time around
> 
> I will book a doc appointment when I get back from Rome anyway, as it has been a year already, my cycles should not be this long, and it is time I got a full blood work done

Hopefully Veganlilly is right and you can still get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## bakingbabe

I finally figured out how to share my ff chart. :) What do you think? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/392666

Although, today I was up twice during the night so I'm not sure my temp is completely accurate.


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and wait ti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to lock me up yet.Click to expand...

I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me. 
Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.


----------



## grkprn

Well, this month AF had me in bed at an early hour, so I missed a ton of posts! :sleep:

*kame* - thanks for your input! You'll have to let me know when you get a +opk

*MrsChezek* - I'll definitely post my input, SE, etc. on the board about Clomid! I spoke with my good friends about it last night on the phone. She got pregnant after 2 cycles of Clomid...fx! My doc wanted to get my started on it ASAP, due to my age of 38 (at least I don't feel as old as I am!)

*rmsh1* - so sorry that you got a BFN :hugs: Though has AF shown any signs?

Wishing lots of :bfp:'s to the testers coming up and :dust: to everyone!\

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!

I too am sorry *rmsh1* you got that ugly BFN :hugs: But it's only DPO14 and maybe you're having a long LT or like *Veganlily* said, maybe you Oed later than FF thinks and you've still got time! So it's not over until the bloody :witch: shows!!! No vino for you just yet :winkwink:

Thanks for your kind words *Veganlily*!! I love this thread tons and it's my favorite as well :flower: SO I try to keep it active or I miss you girls! :hugs: So it's all a bit selfish I guess :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

No sign of AF yet but I know she is coming now


----------



## Alisa SD

I'm so glad I didn't test this AM. For some reason when I woke up today I just felt like, "I'm not pregnant." But! You never know. 

PS, I'm addicted to taking my temperature now. Lol.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez* - POAS anon sounds so funny but yet so close to home :winkwink: I bet they'll start them soon! I'm glad you've decided to wait until AF is due for your next test. And testing twice doesn't work unless you hold your pee for 4+ hours!!!! FMU is worth the wait :thumbup:

*smimms* - so proud of you! Glad you didn't test. Good job!! :hugs:

*grkprn* - I don't feel 34 either!!! I feel more like 30hope my egg store feels 30 as well :winkwink:

*Alisa* - temp taking is a much cheaper addiction! :haha: And it's much more fruitful too so that's good :thumbup:

*rmsh1* - I hope she stays away but if the :witch: gets you, just think of all the vino you'll get to enjoy :hugs:

I'm so totally in SMEP mode that when I read "happy hump day" on grkprn's post, I thought wait, today isn't a BD day - yesterday was. Then, I realized I'm a bit obsessed at the moment :haha: Alas...back to counting minutes until my OPK test in 5 hours!!


----------



## MD1223

Veganlily said:


> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!

Hey ladies - I can't stay long today (busy day at the office) but I didn't want to read and run. Definitely agree - this is my favorite thread and I always come here first and sometimes only here. :) Glad we have this group! Y'all are the best!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and wait ti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to lock me up yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...

At 8dpo I had to try really hard to convince myself that I hadn't O'd early and was 12 dpo. Not sure why 

I've made the mistake of buying 4 tests ahead of time but luckily I went for cheap ones and none are early response or I would have been ''testing how sensitive'' they really are. Of course this would be in the name of science and nothing to do with my addiction.


----------



## Breezy81

Well another :bfn: for me :cry:
Still no witch and waiting on a call from the doc.

I'm with everyone else....by far the best thread! Thank you everyone for your support and as long as we stick together we will get those :bfp: soon

:dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Wait Breezy, I thought you weren't testing until Mother's Day?? Isn't this early for you? What DPO are you? Sorry about getting that BFN tho :hugs: Hopefully the :witch: won't show and the test just isn't picking up the hGC levels yet :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Wait Breezy, I thought you weren't testing until Mother's Day?? Isn't this early for you? What DPO are you? Sorry about getting that BFN tho :hugs: Hopefully the :witch: won't show and the test just isn't picking up the hGC levels yet :thumbup:
> :dust:

No, I'm on CD32 today. I'm not even sure i O'd this month....I had progestrone test on CD20 and my level was 12.7 which is really low for me, the doctor said that I O'd but I never caught it on an opk and I quit tempting a while back, it's been so long I've gotten lazy. 
Who knows what's going on?!?!?! :dohh:


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Wait Breezy, I thought you weren't testing until Mother's Day?? Isn't this early for you? What DPO are you? Sorry about getting that BFN tho :hugs: Hopefully the :witch: won't show and the test just isn't picking up the hGC levels yet :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> No, I'm on CD32 today. I'm not even sure i O'd this month....I had progestrone test on CD20 and my level was 12.7 which is really low for me, the doctor said that I O'd but I never caught it on an opk and I quit tempting a while back, it's been so long I've gotten lazy.
> Who knows what's going on?!?!?! :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry Breezy81. I'm keeping my fx for you.


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and waiot kti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to loc
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> At 8dpo I had to try really hard to convince myself that I hadn't O'd early and was 12 dpo. Not sure why
> 
> I've made the mistake of buying 4 tests ahead of time but luckily I went for cheap ones and none are early response or I would have been ''testing how sensitive'' they really are. Of course this would be in the name of science and nothing to do with my addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> That's too funny. I've convinced myself I'm 8 dpo even though I'm 6-7. Funny what our minds do to use when we ttc. I have a bunch of ics so I almost (regained my sanity) started a thread about testing starting 3 dpo just to enable my addiction. Glad I didn't. I would spebd way too much time tilting, staring etc... there is a 75% chance of poas tomorrow though ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and wait ti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to lock me up yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...

You made the right decision!!


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> I finally figured out how to share my ff chart. :) What do you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/392666
> 
> Although, today I was up twice during the night so I'm not sure my temp is completely accurate.

Baking-we o'ed the same day-yay!


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and waiot kti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to loc
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> At 8dpo I had to try really hard to convince myself that I hadn't O'd early and was 12 dpo. Not sure why
> 
> I've made the mistake of buying 4 tests ahead of time but luckily I went for cheap ones and none are early response or I would have been ''testing how sensitive'' they really are. Of course this would be in the name of science and nothing to do with my addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> That's too funny. I've convinced myself I'm 8 dpo even though I'm 6-7. Funny what our minds do to use when we ttc. I have a bunch of ics so I almost (regained my sanity) started a thread about testing starting 3 dpo just to enable my addiction. Glad I didn't. I would spebd way too much time tilting, staring etc... there is a 75% chance of poas tomorrow though ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna live vicariously through you my 2ww twin (I'm 7dpo). I think I've decided to wait at least until 12dpo which is Monday. I really really want to avoid te stark white bfn and-or the "is this a line or evap" thing. We'll see if I stick to it! But I'm surprised by how fast the 2ww is going for me-slammed at work and with social plans so that is probably why. Would be so amazing to get bps together along with baking and our other o date buddies and of course everyone on this thread!Click to expand...


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and waiot kti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to loc
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> At 8dpo I had to try really hard to convince myself that I hadn't O'd early and was 12 dpo. Not sure why
> 
> I've made the mistake of buying 4 tests ahead of time but luckily I went for cheap ones and none are early response or I would have been ''testing how sensitive'' they really are. Of course this would be in the name of science and nothing to do with my addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> That's too funny. I've convinced myself I'm 8 dpo even though I'm 6-7. Funny what our minds do to use when we ttc. I have a bunch of ics so I almost (regained my sanity) started a thread about testing starting 3 dpo just to enable my addiction. Glad I didn't. I would spebd way too much time tilting, staring etc... there is a 75% chance of poas tomorrow though ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna live vicariously through you my 2ww twin (I'm 7dpo). I think I've decided to wait at least until 12dpo which is Monday. I really really want to avoid te stark white bfn and-or the "is this a line or evap" thing. We'll see if I stick to it! But I'm surprised by how fast the 2ww is going for me-slammed at work and with social plans so that is probably why. Would be so amazing to get bps together along with baking and our other o date buddies and of course everyone on this thread![/QUO
> I've been trying to hide testing from the hubby so hopefully I can surprise him. It's not very hard since he's a firefighter and always on duty. I've already ordered my next round of goodies on Amazon though in the event it didn't work.
> Can't wait until Mother's Day to hear some great BFP news and Monday for you Veganlily. This thread needs some :bfp::bfp: stat.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Smimms

ATTN: POAS Addicts I found an awesome deal for tests on Amazon. They're reviewed well and only 2.36 for 25 tests! 
https://www.amazon.com/babi-Urine-Pregnancy-Strips-25-count/dp/B005E90G4W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Well worth it!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> I finally figured out how to share my ff chart. :) What do you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/392666
> 
> Although, today I was up twice during the night so I'm not sure my temp is completely accurate.
> 
> Baking-we o'ed the same day-yay!Click to expand...

yay! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa*-good job and great spike today! When are you gonna Test??
> 
> *zee*-that's a pretty funny story. Will you wait until tomorrow morning to retry?
> 
> *rmsh1*-I'm so sorry...but it ain't over til af shows...right?? I looked at your chart and based on my calculations I think it's possible you are only 12dpo and ovulated on cd30 not 28. I could be wrong, but maybe??
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! I love stalking this thread and at this point it's by far my favorite here-I always come here first. Everyone has been so great and thanks *mrschezek* for always keeping track of all of us. As for me, at 7dpo, a dip again today-hoping for a spike tomorrow that stays high but I honestly just don't "feel" pregnant you know? We shall see!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow at least. I'm going to try and go back to the original plan and waiot kti AF is due. I really shouldn't have been testing today at all. Only 11 dpo would have been a BFN and I'd land up trying again twice a day every day.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if they have POAS anon meetings anywhere near me.
> 
> I also agree with this thread being my favourite. TTC is turning me into a crazy person but everryone here keeps me sane enough that the men in white coats haven't arrived to loc
> I think you made a good choice. Once you break the POAS seal it's hard to stop testing. I woke up very early this morning and walked around the house telling myself 8 dpo is too early to test. I ripped the package open (ics) and just threw it in the garbage before I could let myself do it. No early BFN torture for me.
> Can't wait to hear about your hopefully BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> At 8dpo I had to try really hard to convince myself that I hadn't O'd early and was 12 dpo. Not sure why
> 
> I've made the mistake of buying 4 tests ahead of time but luckily I went for cheap ones and none are early response or I would have been ''testing how sensitive'' they really are. Of course this would be in the name of science and nothing to do with my addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> That's too funny. I've convinced myself I'm 8 dpo even though I'm 6-7. Funny what our minds do to use when we ttc. I have a bunch of ics so I almost (regained my sanity) started a thread about testing starting 3 dpo just to enable my addiction. Glad I didn't. I would spebd way too much time tilting, staring etc... there is a 75% chance of poas tomorrow though ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna live vicariously through you my 2ww twin (I'm 7dpo). I think I've decided to wait at least until 12dpo which is Monday. I really really want to avoid te stark white bfn and-or the "is this a line or evap" thing. We'll see if I stick to it! But I'm surprised by how fast the 2ww is going for me-slammed at work and with social plans so that is probably why. Would be so amazing to get bps together along with baking and our other o date buddies and of course everyone on this thread!Click to expand...
> 
> Stay strong and wait!! :) Although, I really want to test too but I know it's wayyyyyyyy too early. The tww is crawling for me, I wish I could hurry it along. I hope bfp's are in our future, ladies!!:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Veganlily

Omg omg omg-cramps and the tiniest spot (yes singular so far) and a low temp. I've never spotted before-literally never!! And nipples tender/sensitive in a really different way than normal before af-not more tender but different. Also light nausea all afternoon. And bloating. Cramps very similar to af but not serious - like when your period is just starting in a few hours. Could it possibly be implantation?? So nervous for tomorrow's temp!! I promised not to symptom spot but I HAD to share!! I guess I won't have a glass of wine tonight, that's for sure!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Omg omg omg-cramps and the tiniest spot (yes singular so far) and a low temp. I've never spotted before-literally never!! And nipples tender/sensitive in a really different way than normal before af-not more tender but different. Also light nausea all afternoon. And bloating. Cramps very similar to af but not serious - like when your period is just starting in a few hours. Could it possibly be implantation?? So nervous for tomorrow's temp!! I promised not to symptom spot but I HAD to share!! I guess I won't have a glass of wine tonight, that's for sure!

I hope so! Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## bakingbabe

Ok, tmi, but I just found some lotion-like creamy cm. Is this a good sign? I have never had it that thick (sorry!) and beige-like in color.


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Ok, tmi, but I just found some lotion-like creamy cm. Is this a good sign? I have never had it that thick (sorry!) and beige-like in color.

As I understand it that's an awesome sign! Mine too is creamy/lotiony and a bit more ivory/darker than normal.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow I missed checking BnB for a few days and missed a ton in this thread. *bakingbabe* and *veganlily*, your symptoms and charts both look promising. Fx'd for you big time!!

All you POAS addicts, stay strong!! Resist the stick!! I'm 8dpo today and refuse to test until :af: is at least a day late.

We really need some :bfp: in here so I have high hopes for this month!!


----------



## grkprn

Veganlily said:


> Omg omg omg-cramps and the tiniest spot (yes singular so far) and a low temp. I've never spotted before-literally never!! And nipples tender/sensitive in a really different way than normal before af-not more tender but different. Also light nausea all afternoon. And bloating. Cramps very similar to af but not serious - like when your period is just starting in a few hours. Could it possibly be implantation?? So nervous for tomorrow's temp!! I promised not to symptom spot but I HAD to share!! I guess I won't have a glass of wine tonight, that's for sure!

That sounds very convincing, veganlily! And your chart looks great too!

Sending you lost of :dust:!!!!!


----------



## grkprn

bakingbabe said:


> Ok, tmi, but I just found some lotion-like creamy cm. Is this a good sign? I have never had it that thick (sorry!) and beige-like in color.

Bakingbabe and veganlily..I've read that beige/ivory creamy cm is a positive sign in the 2ww also. :happydance:


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Omg omg omg-cramps and the tiniest spot (yes singular so far) and a low temp. I've never spotted before-literally never!! And nipples tender/sensitive in a really different way than normal before af-not more tender but different. Also light nausea all afternoon. And bloating. Cramps very similar to af but not serious - like when your period is just starting in a few hours. Could it possibly be implantation?? So nervous for tomorrow's temp!! I promised not to symptom spot but I HAD to share!! I guess I won't have a glass of wine tonight, that's for sure!

OMG!!! I am SO excited for you!!!! FX!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, tmi, but I just found some lotion-like creamy cm. Is this a good sign? I have never had it that thick (sorry!) and beige-like in color.
> 
> As I understand it that's an awesome sign! Mine too is creamy/lotiony and a bit more ivory/darker than normal.Click to expand...

Yay, I sure hope so!!! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Hi ladies, I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks and on cycle 5, 7 dpo can I wait with you all?


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks and on cycle 5, 7 dpo can I wait with you all?

Welcome! Bakingbabe, smimms, Alisa, Zee and I are all around 7DPO (give or take a few days) as well! When are you going to test? I am trying to hold out until somewhere between Mon-Wed, but Sunday is super tempting - not even so much because it's mother's day, but I'd love to be able to enjoy a non-work day if we do in fact get a BFP! On the other hand, a BFN will be easier to take on a workday and non-mother's day, so I'm super undecided. 

This is a good place to hang out until you are ready to test!


----------



## luna_19

Well I'm telling myself the 18th but I don't know if I'll make it that far, af is due around the 15th or 16th


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks and on cycle 5, 7 dpo can I wait with you all?
> 
> Welcome! Bakingbabe, smimms, Alisa, Zee and I are all around 7DPO (give or take a few days) as well! When are you going to test? I am trying to hold out until somewhere between Mon-Wed, but Sunday is super tempting - not even so much because it's mother's day, but I'd love to be able to enjoy a non-work day if we do in fact get a BFP! On the other hand, a BFN will be easier to take on a workday and non-mother's day, so I'm super undecided.
> 
> This is a good place to hang out until you are ready to test!Click to expand...

Welcome, luna, come and join the fun! And I feel the same way, Veganlily, while I think it would be awesome to know on Sunday I don't think I could take a bfn and then talk to my mom and mil and keep my disappointment from showing in my voice. I'm pretty easy to read even over the phone.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you. I am 33 (as of tomorrow) and DH and I have been actively TTC for about a year. We've been NTNP for about 2 years before that. I am on CD 26/28 and AF is on her way...I've already started spotting and cramping. So on to the next cycle. 

Went and had hormone levels checked last month. Everything ok. Going back for an ultrasound on 16th and husband will have a SA after that. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Alisa SD

I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:

My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.


----------



## grkprn

Welcome Luna and girlblue! This thread is by far my favorite! I joined about 2 weeks ago. Plus babyandbump is a great resource for any questions you may have.

Girlblue--I'm on cd2, so I'm just starting a new cycle. This is a great place to chat, especially during the 2ww!

Luna--are you testing this weekend? :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.

Hang in there, Alisa!! You aren't out until :witch: shows up. :hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Alisa SD said:


> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel! I felt the SAME way yesterday. Didn't want to be at work at all!

I find that :icecream: always helps ;)


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.

Your temps look solid to me-see what happens the next couple of days before growing despondent! Hang in there!


----------



## GirlBlue

Alisa SD said:


> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.

You summed me up exactly...lol.


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> Welcome Luna and girlblue! This thread is by far my favorite! I joined about 2 weeks ago. Plus babyandbump is a great resource for any questions you may have.
> 
> Girlblue--I'm on cd2, so I'm just starting a new cycle. This is a great place to chat, especially during the 2ww!
> 
> Luna--are you testing this weekend? :dust:

Ditto-welcome!


----------



## Alisa SD

grkprn said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel! I felt the SAME way yesterday. Didn't want to be at work at all!
> 
> I find that :icecream: always helps ;)Click to expand...

Going to the in laws for a nice meal this evening and I have full intentions of NOT passing on dessert! Thanks grkprn.


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you feel! I felt the SAME way yesterday. Didn't want to be at work at all!
> 
> I find that :icecream: always helps ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Going to the in laws for a nice meal this evening and I have full intentions of NOT passing on dessert! Thanks grkprn.Click to expand...

Mmm, desset. Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> Your temps look solid to me-see what happens the next couple of days before growing despondent! Hang in there!Click to expand...

Oh Veganlily! I have a true addict's mind, ALL OR NOTHING!!! hahaha, I feel a lot less stress assuming the worst though. I hate playing "Pin the Symptom on the Pregnancy" game! To make matters worse, it's been pretty slow this week at my job so I have a lot of freetime to google the sh*t out of it. Lololol. 
Thanks girl.


----------



## Alisa SD

GirlBlue said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I
> am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> You summed me up exactly...lol.Click to expand...

Hi there GirlBlue! I'm so sleepy, depressed and my face broke out. Sure sign of my AF!


----------



## GirlBlue

Alisa SD said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I
> am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> You summed me up exactly...lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there GirlBlue! I'm so sleepy, depressed and my face broke out. Sure sign of my AF!Click to expand...


HA HA!!! Too funny... As My husband just pointed out, I have a pimple dead center on my nose. WTH! I really feel like she's trying to give it to me 'ol school puberty style as in the teen years.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - keeping my FX for you as well!!!

Yay *Veganlily* that does all sound super promising for Implantation!!! How exciting!!!!

I love all the celebration over cramps and creamy CM :haha: Woo hooo!!! :thumbup: We're such TTC addicts :hugs:

Hi *Luna*! Welcome to our group :hi:
We'd love to wait with you! A bunch of the girls are testing on Mother's day and the days around it so will be great to add you to the mix! :flower:

Hi *GirlBlue*! A big warm welcome to you as well! And happy birthday :hugs: Sorry to hear you're expecting AF to arrive shortly - good luck next cycle, sounds like you got it all planned out.

Big hugs to *Alisa*! PMS sucks :cry: BUT the symptoms are very similar to pregnancy symptoms so who knows!!! FX and keep us posted! :hugs:

AFM, I'm alright. Waiting to O...-OPK this afternoon and CM went from watery(Mon) to dry yesterday to creamy today so that's all over the map :wacko: Hopefully something will happen soon :coffee: 

:dust: to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

I have to admit I'm not really feeling it this month. Don't really have any symptoms, just feels like another day. I'd imagine there would be some changes by now hmm..


----------



## preg_pilot

Tested this morning, got a :bfn:
Will test again on Monday if AF doesn´t show.


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry about the bfn, pilot...Monday plan sounds great. Lots of women get bfn before bfp!

Smimms-I hear you. Despite a few symptoms of mine that feel like really good signs in my brain, in my heart/gut I just haven't _felt_ pregnant. Some women say their biggest sign before bfp was the absence of symptoms-maybe that could be you?? It's moving quickly but as possible testing dates get nearer, I am getting colder and colder feet. Had a mid-level temp rise today but the next few days will be key-I'll have to wait and see what happens with the temps to determine whether to test early or wait it out! We can be together on that at least!


----------



## GreenOrchid

GirlBlue said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I
> am very depressed today. I feel like I have gnarly PMS! :growlmad:
> 
> My vivid dreams and hot flashes disappeared last night and I don't like the look of my temps. Wahhhh.
> 
> You summed me up exactly...lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there GirlBlue! I'm so sleepy, depressed and my face broke out. Sure sign of my AF!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA!!! Too funny... As My husband just pointed out, I have a pimple dead center on my nose. WTH! I really feel like she's trying to give it to me 'ol school puberty style as in the teen years.Click to expand...

It's just not fair being in your 30's! Starting to get little lines and wrinkles but still getting monthly pimples. It should be one or the other :growlmad:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Veganlily said:


> Sorry about the bfn, pilot...Monday plan sounds great. Lots of women get bfn before bfp!
> 
> Smimms-I hear you. Despite a few symptoms of mine that feel like really good signs in my brain, in my heart/gut I just haven't _felt_ pregnant. Some women say their biggest sign before bfp was the absence of symptoms-maybe that could be you?? It's moving quickly but as possible testing dates get nearer, I am getting colder and colder feet. Had a mid-level temp rise today but the next few days will be key-I'll have to wait and see what happens with the temps to determine whether to test early or wait it out! We can be together on that at least!

Veganlily, I still think your spotting yesterday was a major sign. But as for feeling pregnant, yes, many women say they just feel different, but also plenty of women don't feel anything and then realize they're two weeks late. Especially for those of us ttc #1, we just don't know what it feels like to be pregnant. As for me, I feel the same this month as I do every month, so who knows if that's good or bad :wacko:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Sorry preg_pilot, fx'd for Monday.


----------



## Smiley25

Hello...i am new here.....advice from any....i am 3dpo ovulation, i have had very bad pains in my lower left side, yesterday and today.....we have been trying to concieve since Jan. 2012...had a tubal reversal in dec....ttc #3....pls help?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Smiley25 said:


> Hello...i am new here.....advice from any....i am 3dpo ovulation, i have had very bad pains in my lower left side, yesterday and today.....we have been trying to concieve since Jan. 2012...had a tubal reversal in dec....ttc #3....pls help?

Hi Smiley, sometimes I get pains in my ovary at 1dpo-3dpo. I just figure it's the follicle trying to pump out more progesterone. But if it's unusual for you you might want to contact your doctor if it doesn't get better or gets worse.


----------



## Smiley25

thanks for the advise........i have been charting since Jan. and i have never had these issues before...thanks again


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Omg omg omg-cramps and the tiniest spot (yes singular so far) and a low temp. I've never spotted before-literally never!! And nipples tender/sensitive in a really different way than normal before af-not more tender but different. Also light nausea all afternoon. And bloating. Cramps very similar to af but not serious - like when your period is just starting in a few hours. Could it possibly be implantation?? So nervous for tomorrow's temp!! I promised not to symptom spot but I HAD to share!! I guess I won't have a glass of wine tonight, that's for sure!


It sure could be! OOOOOO so excited for you
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us. 

And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:

On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:

Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Breezy81 said:


> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:

:hugs: Hang in there Breezy.


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:

I admire your attitude Breezy!! I am sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Sorry Breezy. It will happen for you soon I'm sure!:hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Sorry about the bfn, pilot...Monday plan sounds great. Lots of women get bfn before bfp!
> 
> Smimms-I hear you. Despite a few symptoms of mine that feel like really good signs in my brain, in my heart/gut I just haven't _felt_ pregnant. Some women say their biggest sign before bfp was the absence of symptoms-maybe that could be you?? It's moving quickly but as possible testing dates get nearer, I am getting colder and colder feet. Had a mid-level temp rise today but the next few days will be key-I'll have to wait and see what happens with the temps to determine whether to test early or wait it out! We can be together on that at least!

Your chart looks good! You still plan on testing Monday? I've decided to tell myself it's all in my head. It seem like I hear a symptoms and then all of a sudden think ohh yeah I feel that. I really don't. I'm gonna just keep a clear mind and let nature take it's course.


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:

Keep your head up, breezy! :flower: We're all here for you! :hugs2: I agree, I'm only on cd3 and I'm so excited for all that are testing this weekend! We need some :bfp: in thread ASAP!

I'm starting Clomid tonight (50mg) - sort of nervous to see what I feel like, but I know that this is the next step! :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Sorry Breezy. It will happen for you soon I'm sure!:hugs:

Ditto-hugs breezy!


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:
> 
> Keep your head up, breezy! :flower: We're all here for you! :hugs2: I agree, I'm only on cd3 and I'm so excited for all that are testing this weekend! We need some :bfp: in thread ASAP!
> 
> I'm starting Clomid tonight (50mg) - sort of nervous to see what I feel like, but I know that this is the next step! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Maybe you'll get a bfp this coming cycle!


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bfn, pilot...Monday plan sounds great. Lots of women get bfn before bfp!
> 
> Smimms-I hear you. Despite a few symptoms of mine that feel like really good signs in my brain, in my heart/gut I just haven't _felt_ pregnant. Some women say their biggest sign before bfp was the absence of symptoms-maybe that could be you?? It's moving quickly but as possible testing dates get nearer, I am getting colder and colder feet. Had a mid-level temp rise today but the next few days will be key-I'll have to wait and see what happens with the temps to determine whether to test early or wait it out! We can be together on that at least!
> 
> Your chart looks good! You still plan on testing Monday? I've decided to tell myself it's all in my head. It seem like I hear a symptoms and then all of a sudden think ohh yeah I feel that. I really don't. I'm gonna just keep a clear mind and let nature take it's course.Click to expand...

Thanks-we'll see-still nervous. Yes I think I'll wait for Monday or even Tuesday, but no promises! If temps turn triphasic between now and then, I might test sooner, but definitely no sooner than Sunday-11dpo. You??


----------



## Alisa SD

So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"

Shoot me please. :sad2:


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bfn, pilot...Monday plan sounds great. Lots of women get bfn before bfp!
> 
> Smimms-I hear you. Despite a few symptoms of mine that feel like really good signs in my brain, in my heart/gut I just haven't _felt_ pregnant. Some women say their biggest sign before bfp was the absence of symptoms-maybe that could be you?? It's moving quickly but as possible testing dates get nearer, I am getting colder and colder feet. Had a mid-level temp rise today but the next few days will be key-I'll have to wait and see what happens with the temps to determine whether to test early or wait it out! We can be together on that at least!
> 
> Your chart looks good! You still plan on testing Monday? I've decided to tell myself it's all in my head. It seem like I hear a symptoms and then all of a sudden think ohh yeah I feel that. I really don't. I'm gonna just keep a clear mind and let nature take it's course.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks-we'll see-still nervous. Yes I think I'll wait for Monday or even Tuesday, but no promises! If temps turn triphasic between now and then, I might test sooner, but definitely no sooner than Sunday-11dpo. You??Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'm 8 or 9 dpo soo I will wait til Sunday (god willing) to test. I'm soo tempted to test now but it's still early.


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa-it's hard, I know-hang in there sweetie!

Smimms-don't do it yet!! Sunday sounds good. Nothing worse than a stark bfn, right? Waiting is better than that-at least as I see it!


----------



## SignoraL

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump on here. I'm on another thread with Snowflakes and I was happy to find this one, too! 

Both DH and I are 30 and have been married for two years in June and TTC for one year in June. I have a history of late 30s menopause in my family, so DH and I have already been to an RE and I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. But I've been taking a boatload of supplements my doc prescribed + DHEA and doing light exercise & yoga, acupuncture, and a mainly organic, low carb, low sugar diet. So far, things seem to be going well because my RE says my hormone levels have improved considerably. He's not a "wait and see" type of doc, yet we've had two appointments where we thought he was going to say it's time to consider IVF and instead, he said we could continue on with the holistic approach, so I'm hopeful that he thinks we can get a natural BFP. I'm on CD 21 and probably testing Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up!

Anyways, nice to meet you gals and looking forward to supporting each other. :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Smimms

TMI but I checked my cp today and it was high and super soft. Kinda strange


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"
> 
> Shoot me please. :sad2:

So sorry Alisa! Hang in there, girl!:hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> Sorry Breezy. It will happen for you soon I'm sure!:hugs:

Ditto, sorry Breezy. Hang in there, girl! :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

SignoraL said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump on here. I'm on another thread with Snowflakes and I was happy to find this one, too!
> 
> Both DH and I are 30 and have been married for two years in June and TTC for one year in June. I have a history of late 30s menopause in my family, so DH and I have already been to an RE and I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. But I've been taking a boatload of supplements my doc prescribed + DHEA and doing light exercise & yoga, acupuncture, and a mainly organic, low carb, low sugar diet. So far, things seem to be going well because my RE says my hormone levels have improved considerably. He's not a "wait and see" type of doc, yet we've had two appointments where we thought he was going to say it's time to consider IVF and instead, he said we could continue on with the holistic approach, so I'm hopeful that he thinks we can get a natural BFP. I'm on CD 21 and probably testing Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up!
> 
> Anyways, nice to meet you gals and looking forward to supporting each other. :dust: to all of you!

Hi Signora!!! I wish you all the luck!! I just joined this site and this was my first thread!! Super awesome support.
I am in the middle of 2WW as well, but am expecting a BFN as I really don't FEEL pregnant. I'm keeping my FX'd for all of us though!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

SignoraL said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump on here. I'm on another thread with Snowflakes and I was happy to find this one, too!
> 
> Both DH and I are 30 and have been married for two years in June and TTC for one year in June. I have a history of late 30s menopause in my family, so DH and I have already been to an RE and I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. But I've been taking a boatload of supplements my doc prescribed + DHEA and doing light exercise & yoga, acupuncture, and a mainly organic, low carb, low sugar diet. So far, things seem to be going well because my RE says my hormone levels have improved considerably. He's not a "wait and see" type of doc, yet we've had two appointments where we thought he was going to say it's time to consider IVF and instead, he said we could continue on with the holistic approach, so I'm hopeful that he thinks we can get a natural BFP. I'm on CD 21 and probably testing Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up!
> 
> Anyways, nice to meet you gals and looking forward to supporting each other. :dust: to all of you!

Welcome, SignoraL! I'm on CD 21 too. :) Fx'ed for all of us!! I am trying so hard to be patient but it is so tough. I may break down and test early on Wed.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi signora and welcome!


----------



## GreenOrchid

SignoraL said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump on here. I'm on another thread with Snowflakes and I was happy to find this one, too!
> 
> Both DH and I are 30 and have been married for two years in June and TTC for one year in June. I have a history of late 30s menopause in my family, so DH and I have already been to an RE and I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. But I've been taking a boatload of supplements my doc prescribed + DHEA and doing light exercise & yoga, acupuncture, and a mainly organic, low carb, low sugar diet. So far, things seem to be going well because my RE says my hormone levels have improved considerably. He's not a "wait and see" type of doc, yet we've had two appointments where we thought he was going to say it's time to consider IVF and instead, he said we could continue on with the holistic approach, so I'm hopeful that he thinks we can get a natural BFP. I'm on CD 21 and probably testing Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show up!
> 
> Anyways, nice to meet you gals and looking forward to supporting each other. :dust: to all of you!

Hi SignoraL :) I love the fact that you're trying the holistic approach, AND that it seems to be working for you in terms of your hormone levels. I do the same - supplements (including fish oils/omega 3s and CoQ10), yoga, and a diet with LOTS of fruits and veg and low in sugars (although I will admit to the occasional ice cream). It's so nice to get the feedback that it's working for you and very inspiring to me in my weak moments of wanting to shove junk in my face.

What kind of yoga do you do? There's a great yoga DVD that I found called "Restoring Fertility" that has a different series for each part of the cycle, and incorporates some kundalini yoga and acupressure points. It really seems to work and I get a stronger ovulation the months that I do it religiously.

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:
> 
> Keep your head up, breezy! :flower: We're all here for you! :hugs2: I agree, I'm only on cd3 and I'm so excited for all that are testing this weekend! We need some :bfp: in thread ASAP!
> 
> I'm starting Clomid tonight (50mg) - sort of nervous to see what I feel like, but I know that this is the next step! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Too bad my cycles are soooo long or we would be on the same schedule again, we are still close though. I think I'll be starting CD1 today. I sure feel like it! 
Good luck w/ clomid! I start round 5 in a few days. Do you use preseed? I've needed it being on clomid.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Alisa SD said:


> So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"
> 
> Shoot me please. :sad2:

:hugs::hugs: 

Arg! I know that feeling -there's been several pregnancy announcements on FB lately, and from people who I know got pregnant VERY quickly :(


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi everyone-

I hope you do not mind me joining you. My dh is 34 soon to be 35 and I am 33. This is our first month ttc and we are :sex: every other day during my fertile days. I hope we get a :bfp: May 30th!

:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

GreenOrchid said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"
> 
> Shoot me please. :sad2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Arg! I know that feeling -there's been several pregnancy announcements on FB lately, and from people who I know got pregnant VERY quickly :(Click to expand...

I think FB is the worst when you are ttc!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

bakingbabe said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"
> 
> Shoot me please. :sad2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Arg! I know that feeling -there's been several pregnancy announcements on FB lately, and from people who I know got pregnant VERY quickly :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think FB is the worst when you are ttc!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I've been kind of avoiding it now that people seem to be popping up preg all the time.


----------



## GreenOrchid

nikkih1288 said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I hope you do not mind me joining you. My dh is 34 soon to be 35 and I am 33. This is our first month ttc and we are :sex: every other day during my fertile days. I hope we get a :bfp: May 30th!
> 
> :dust: to everyone :dust:

Welcome Nikkih :) every other day is the way to go for us too!

:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks for the welcome.


I understand about facebook. It is hard to see everyone pregnant.


----------



## onebumpplease

Alisa your chart looks absolutely fantastic, i hope you are about to get a BFP. Then you don't need to worry about other's announcements. I woke up to news about OH's friend who had a baby boy. As much as I'm happy for them, I'm super jealous.


----------



## MD1223

Hi Ladies, 

Popping in again quickly as work is still a little crazy and then I will be traveling tomorrow and all weekend. 

:hugs: *Breezy* I'm sorry your cycles are so long. Not fun. We are all sending positive vibes your way for next cycle. 

There are a group of ladies that are around 8dpo today. I am 7 dpo - so not far behind you. Im going to try to hold out on POAS until next Thursday when I will be 14 dpo. We'll see if I can last that long.

TMI alert - lots of creamy cm here too. Other than that, not feeling anything yet. And, not tired anymore either, which is awesome. I hate being tired in the middle of the day. 

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and I look forward to coming back and seeing :bfp: announcements on here!


----------



## Breezy81

Alisa SD said:


> So, I'm sitting here at work. And the pregnant girl in the office (due in July) comes storming in saying, "OH MY FRIEND LISA IS IN LABOR!! And my other friend called me to tell me SHE'S PREGNANT!!"
> 
> Shoot me please. :sad2:

Do you work in my office..? I have a girl in my office due in July also! :haha: 
Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Popping in again quickly as work is still a little crazy and then I will be traveling tomorrow and all weekend.
> 
> :hugs: *Breezy* I'm sorry your cycles are so long. Not fun. We are all sending positive vibes your way for next cycle.
> 
> There are a group of ladies that are around 8dpo today. I am 7 dpo - so not far behind you. Im going to try to hold out on POAS until next Thursday when I will be 14 dpo. We'll see if I can last that long.
> 
> TMI alert - lots of creamy cm here too. Other than that, not feeling anything yet. And, not tired anymore either, which is awesome. I hate being tired in the middle of the day.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and I look forward to coming back and seeing :bfp: announcements on here!

Still testing Sunday or waiting until Monday. I guess Sunday may be early.


----------



## Smimms

It seems like all of my friends or husbands friends are preggo too. I know they don't understand what I'm going through because it happened right away for them, but don't you feel like they rub it in your face sometimes?


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!

Exciting!!


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I hope you do not mind me joining you. My dh is 34 soon to be 35 and I am 33. This is our first month ttc and we are :sex: every other day during my fertile days. I hope we get a :bfp: May 30th!
> 
> :dust: to everyone :dust:

Welcome! And have fun with that!!


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Popping in again quickly as work is still a little crazy and then I will be traveling tomorrow and all weekend.
> 
> :hugs: *Breezy* I'm sorry your cycles are so long. Not fun. We are all sending positive vibes your way for next cycle.
> 
> There are a group of ladies that are around 8dpo today. I am 7 dpo - so not far behind you. Im going to try to hold out on POAS until next Thursday when I will be 14 dpo. We'll see if I can last that long.
> 
> TMI alert - lots of creamy cm here too. Other than that, not feeling anything yet. And, not tired anymore either, which is awesome. I hate being tired in the middle of the day.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and I look forward to coming back and seeing :bfp: announcements on here!
> 
> Still testing Sunday or waiting until Monday. I guess Sunday may be early.Click to expand...

Argh, so nervous for us both!


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks Veganlily :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

bakingbabe said:


> Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!

Yep, 7dpo today and also got that slight crampy feeling that I get every month about halfway into my LP. But around 7-8 dpo is barely implantation time, so there's lots of hope still for us!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Smimms said:


> It seems like all of my friends or husbands friends are preggo too. I know they don't understand what I'm going through because it happened right away for them, but don't you feel like they rub it in your face sometimes?

What I hate is when friends who already have a couple of kids ask if we're pregnant yet, and then get that pity tone of voice when they say that they're sure it will happen soon for us.


----------



## nikkih1288

GreenOrchid said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> It seems like all of my friends or husbands friends are preggo too. I know they don't understand what I'm going through because it happened right away for them, but don't you feel like they rub it in your face sometimes?
> 
> What I hate is when friends who already have a couple of kids ask if we're pregnant yet, and then get that pity tone of voice when they say that they're sure it will happen soon for us.Click to expand...



One of my husbands friends keeps telling us we need to hurry up and catch up with everyone else. Then, he texted me the other night to say his son wants a baby for his birthday so he told him uncle J and Aunt Nik would take care of that and he would get a baby cousin soon :shock:


So frustrating !


----------



## GreenOrchid

nikkih1288 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> It seems like all of my friends or husbands friends are preggo too. I know they don't understand what I'm going through because it happened right away for them, but don't you feel like they rub it in your face sometimes?
> 
> What I hate is when friends who already have a couple of kids ask if we're pregnant yet, and then get that pity tone of voice when they say that they're sure it will happen soon for us.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husbands friends keeps telling us we need to hurry up and catch up with everyone else. Then, he texted me the other night to say his son wants a baby for his birthday so he told him uncle J and Aunt Nik would take care of that and he would get a baby cousin soon :shock:
> 
> 
> So frustrating !Click to expand...

Ugh! I know, I have a friend like that too who always says we need to hurry up and get pregnant so her kids can have playmates!! Very frustrating. So glad we can vent about it on here.


----------



## nikkih1288

I am so happy to have found this board.


----------



## luna_19

Well 8 dpo and no symptoms at all, the cramping I had at 6 dpo is completely gone...weird 

Although I have been feeling like this is my month a lot, maybe it's just wishful thinking


----------



## bakingbabe

GreenOrchid said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!
> 
> Yep, 7dpo today and also got that slight crampy feeling that I get every month about halfway into my LP. But around 7-8 dpo is barely implantation time, so there's lots of hope still for us!!Click to expand...

Do you think the cramps are a good sign? They are pretty mild and pretty much subside when I eat something. Fx'ed for us both!


----------



## Alisa SD

nikkih1288 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> It seems like all of my friends or husbands friends are preggo too. I know they don't understand what I'm going through because it happened right away for them, but don't you feel like they rub it in your face sometimes?
> 
> What I hate is when friends who already have a couple of kids ask if we're pregnant yet, and then get that pity tone of voice when they say that they're sure it will happen soon for us.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husbands friends keeps telling us we need to hurry up and catch up with everyone else. Then, he texted me the other night to say his son wants a baby for his birthday so he told him uncle J and Aunt Nik would take care of that and he would get a baby cousin soon :shock:
> 
> 
> So frustrating !Click to expand...

Oh my GOSH!!!! They must not appreciate the stress & heartache involved... :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

onebumpplease said:


> Alisa your chart looks absolutely fantastic, i hope you are about to get a BFP. Then you don't need to worry about other's announcements. I woke up to news about OH's friend who had a baby boy. As much as I'm happy for them, I'm super jealous.

Thank you SO MUCH for the encouragement onebumpplease!!! I can definitely relate on the JEALOUSY!!!! Then I feel guilty for being jealous... Our time will come. :)


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:
> 
> Keep your head up, breezy! :flower: We're all here for you! :hugs2: I agree, I'm only on cd3 and I'm so excited for all that are testing this weekend! We need some :bfp: in thread ASAP!
> 
> I'm starting Clomid tonight (50mg) - sort of nervous to see what I feel like, but I know that this is the next step! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad my cycles are soooo long or we would be on the same schedule again, we are still close though. I think I'll be starting CD1 today. I sure feel like it!
> Good luck w/ clomid! I start round 5 in a few days. Do you use preseed? I've needed it being on clomid.Click to expand...

Thanks! I do have preseed...last month was our first month using it. I've heard that clomid can dry up your mucus, so I'll be drinking green tea until ovulation! I've heard it helps! I've also heard through the grapevine that mucinex (guaifenisin) can really up your cm around ovulation. I'm SO not excited about taking medicine though :shrug: But...I'm thinking positive about next month!


----------



## grkprn

Welcome signora and nikki!

I can completely relate about the pregnancy announcements at work and within my family! I get upset...but then I feel bad about being upset! :/

My husband is the oldest of 12 children (9 boys and 3 girls--and yes, his mother all had single births!), so I'm constantly bombarded with questions, pregnancy announcements and Facebook postings. Since we're the oldest, we are asked frequently. I agree.....Facebook is the worst! You can't get away from it!


----------



## GreenOrchid

bakingbabe said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!
> 
> Yep, 7dpo today and also got that slight crampy feeling that I get every month about halfway into my LP. But around 7-8 dpo is barely implantation time, so there's lots of hope still for us!!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the cramps are a good sign? They are pretty mild and pretty much subside when I eat something. Fx'ed for us both!Click to expand...

Let's hope they're a good sign!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

luna_19 said:


> Well 8 dpo and no symptoms at all, the cramping I had at 6 dpo is completely gone...weird
> 
> Although I have been feeling like this is my month a lot, maybe it's just wishful thinking

Luna do you usually get cramping, or does this month feel different to you?


----------



## bakingbabe

GreenOrchid said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm 8 dpo and the cramps have started. Pretty mild but I can still feel they are there. I want to test but I know its TOO early!!
> 
> Yep, 7dpo today and also got that slight crampy feeling that I get every month about halfway into my LP. But around 7-8 dpo is barely implantation time, so there's lots of hope still for us!!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the cramps are a good sign? They are pretty mild and pretty much subside when I eat something. Fx'ed for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope they're a good sign!!Click to expand...

:) Symptom spotting is hard work!!


----------



## luna_19

GreenOrchid said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Well 8 dpo and no symptoms at all, the cramping I had at 6 dpo is completely gone...weird
> 
> Although I have been feeling like this is my month a lot, maybe it's just wishful thinking
> 
> Luna do you usually get cramping, or does this month feel different to you?Click to expand...

if you asked me before I started ttc I would say I never get cramps but since I started paying more attention I do usually get very mild cramps for about a week leading up to af BUT I've never had them for just one day before!


----------



## GreenOrchid

luna_19 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Well 8 dpo and no symptoms at all, the cramping I had at 6 dpo is completely gone...weird
> 
> Although I have been feeling like this is my month a lot, maybe it's just wishful thinking
> 
> Luna do you usually get cramping, or does this month feel different to you?Click to expand...
> 
> if you asked me before I started ttc I would say I never get cramps but since I started paying more attention I do usually get very mild cramps for about a week leading up to af BUT I've never had them for just one day before!Click to expand...

I totally know what you mean!

:rofl: It's hilarious how we notice the tiniest things about our cycle once we start ttc and symptom spotting :)

Well I hope it's a good sign for you Luna!


----------



## Alisa SD

Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)

That's awesome. I think your chart looks SO promising! Ahhhhh-fx'ed!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck alisa!


----------



## VellyBelle

I broke down and tested... got a :bfn: but I still feel funny, not how I usually feel before af.
I'm going to wait a few more days and test again if the :witch: hasn't show yet.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone,

sorry I went off grid but I stupidly decided to test yesderday (12 dpo) and got a BFN. I took it suprisingly hard and just couldn't think about anything ttc.

doing much better today and I see I missed quite a bit. 

Hello and welcome to all the new members. This really is a wonderful supportive thread but hopefully you won't need to be here long.

so sorry to hear about the other BFNs. Hoping we get a BFP in this thread to cheer us up

Symtom spotters - lol, i've never felt so many different AF and preg symtoms before. Yesterday I was naseous all day and couldn't eat anything but fruit. This never happens to me even with a tummy bug.

There are so many preggie ladies around me including my 2 best friends but both struggled to conceive and suffered a mc with their first pregnancy so they are really sensitive about it even though they don't know i'm ttc yet.

Lots of babydust for this Mothersday weekend. Anyone testing before Sunday?


----------



## ZeeZ

Some advice please.

I'm considering charting my temps next cycle but I work shifts so my sleeping / waking times are all over the place.

Would it still be worth it?


----------



## Veganlily

ZeeZ said:


> Some advice please.
> 
> I'm considering charting my temps next cycle but I work shifts so my sleeping / waking times are all over the place.
> 
> Would it still be worth it?

If you can set an alarm for a consistent time that you have usually been asleep for 3 solid hours, even if you go back to sleep after, I think it could work. I realize that might be annoying, but I think it really might be one of the best ways to do it. I find temp taking to be super helpful in this whole adventure, as it gives some hard data to back up the "symptoms," know what I mean?


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry about the bfn's Zee and Belle. You're both still on the earlier end so here's hoping a BFP is just around the corner for both of you.

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to test mother's day-11 DPO. My luteal phase is generally 12 days, so my plan right now is to wait until 13 DPO-Tuesday. By then, if it's BFN, my temps will have dropped or af will have arrived. Don't hold me to it though because we all know how tempting poas becomes around now (I'm 9 DPO)!!

Gl and dust to everyone this weekend-I'll definitely be on here keeping track of some BFP's!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks Veganlily and good luck for Tuesday


----------



## GreenOrchid

VellyBelle said:


> I broke down and tested... got a :bfn: but I still feel funny, not how I usually feel before af.
> I'm going to wait a few more days and test again if the :witch: hasn't show yet.

Oooh I hope your funny feeling is right and you get your :bfp:


----------



## GreenOrchid

ZeeZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> sorry I went off grid but I stupidly decided to test yesderday (12 dpo) and got a BFN. I took it suprisingly hard and just couldn't think about anything ttc.
> 
> doing much better today and I see I missed quite a bit.
> 
> Hello and welcome to all the new members. This really is a wonderful supportive thread but hopefully you won't need to be here long.
> 
> so sorry to hear about the other BFNs. Hoping we get a BFP in this thread to cheer us up
> 
> Symtom spotters - lol, i've never felt so many different AF and preg symtoms before. Yesterday I was naseous all day and couldn't eat anything but fruit. This never happens to me even with a tummy bug.
> 
> There are so many preggie ladies around me including my 2 best friends but both struggled to conceive and suffered a mc with their first pregnancy so they are really sensitive about it even though they don't know i'm ttc yet.
> 
> Lots of babydust for this Mothersday weekend. Anyone testing before Sunday?

:hugs: Sorry about your BFN Zeez but hoping af still stays away. Your symptoms definitely sounds promising.


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Luna and Blue! Happy to have you join us.
> 
> And the bad news and tears begin again. Started provera last night because the :witch: is not coming on her own :shrug: and :bfn: So for now I will hang out and wait for her to show because I know at any minute she is coming :cry:
> 
> On another note....at least I have this weekend to look forward to with so many of you ladies testing! :dust:
> 
> Here we go again..........month 26 of ttc :dohh:
> 
> Keep your head up, breezy! :flower: We're all here for you! :hugs2: I agree, I'm only on cd3 and I'm so excited for all that are testing this weekend! We need some :bfp: in thread ASAP!
> 
> I'm starting Clomid tonight (50mg) - sort of nervous to see what I feel like, but I know that this is the next step! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad my cycles are soooo long or we would be on the same schedule again, we are still close though. I think I'll be starting CD1 today. I sure feel like it!
> Good luck w/ clomid! I start round 5 in a few days. Do you use preseed? I've needed it being on clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I do have preseed...last month was our first month using it. I've heard that clomid can dry up your mucus, so I'll be drinking green tea until ovulation! I've heard it helps! I've also heard through the grapevine that mucinex (guaifenisin) can really up your cm around ovulation. I'm SO not excited about taking medicine though :shrug: But...I'm thinking positive about next month!Click to expand...

I am doing all of those same things, last month the musinex worked great. I'm not a pill taker but at this point I will try just about anything. I'm on CD2 today so we will be testing around the same time again. FX'd for us


----------



## SignoraL

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi SignoraL :) I love the fact that you're trying the holistic approach, AND that it seems to be working for you in terms of your hormone levels. I do the same - supplements (including fish oils/omega 3s and CoQ10), yoga, and a diet with LOTS of fruits and veg and low in sugars (although I will admit to the occasional ice cream). It's so nice to get the feedback that it's working for you and very inspiring to me in my weak moments of wanting to shove junk in my face.
> 
> What kind of yoga do you do? There's a great yoga DVD that I found called "Restoring Fertility" that has a different series for each part of the cycle, and incorporates some kundalini yoga and acupressure points. It really seems to work and I get a stronger ovulation the months that I do it religiously.
> 
> Welcome and :dust:

Thanks, GreenOrchid (and all of the other ladies for the nice welcome)! I do vinyasa, which is what is offered at our gym. Do you know where I could find that DVD? I know there's one out there by some actress and I was debating on whether to buy, but we're trying to conserve our cash when we can and this one was a little more expensive. DH and I opened up a new savings account just in case we need to do IVF (and if not, it's just a baby fund!)


----------



## SignoraL

Alisa SD said:


> Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)

Hope this is it for you! FX-ed!


----------



## GreenOrchid

SignoraL said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi SignoraL :) I love the fact that you're trying the holistic approach, AND that it seems to be working for you in terms of your hormone levels. I do the same - supplements (including fish oils/omega 3s and CoQ10), yoga, and a diet with LOTS of fruits and veg and low in sugars (although I will admit to the occasional ice cream). It's so nice to get the feedback that it's working for you and very inspiring to me in my weak moments of wanting to shove junk in my face.
> 
> What kind of yoga do you do? There's a great yoga DVD that I found called "Restoring Fertility" that has a different series for each part of the cycle, and incorporates some kundalini yoga and acupressure points. It really seems to work and I get a stronger ovulation the months that I do it religiously.
> 
> Welcome and :dust:
> 
> Thanks, GreenOrchid (and all of the other ladies for the nice welcome)! I do vinyasa, which is what is offered at our gym. Do you know where I could find that DVD? I know there's one out there by some actress and I was debating on whether to buy, but we're trying to conserve our cash when we can and this one was a little more expensive. DH and I opened up a new savings account just in case we need to do IVF (and if not, it's just a baby fund!)Click to expand...

I totally know what you mean about conserving cash...we haven't started any fertility testing/procedures yet, but plan to if nothing happens in the next two months, and I'm already after the hubby to rein in our spending in case we ever need to do IVF or decide to adopt. Unfortunately I don't think he gets it yet :nope:

If you search "Restoring Fertility Yoga DVD" on Amazon it will come up as the first result. It's pricey - $40 - but for me it has been well worth it. It's a bit more mellow and different then the usual vinyasa classes that I'm used to. You can see a sample on their website restoringfertility.com. I don't know if it's for everybody, but just wanted to suggest because it's helped me.

I hope your new bank account just ends up being a baby fund and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been here but it's been a crazy busy week and I'm about to jet out the door for another PT session which involves 3 hour drive round trip. Augh. Last one is on Monday and hopefully they won't extend my treatment!!! I hate losing 4 hours each day. I also spent all morning yesterday at the DMV getting my new license and registration (moved to a new state a month ago). I feel like all my time has been taken away from me!!

I still haven't O'ed and my temp seems to be stuck at 97.3 - I'm almost starting to feel like my thermometer broke!!!! :haha: I've never seen it so steady but then again this is my first time temping at the same time each day. So who knows! :shrug:

OK, I really hope to catch up on all of you (SO MANY PAGES!! LOVE IT) and post more tonight or tomorrow morning. I have a shoot tomorrow evening I have to prep for too so hopefully I can come by for at least a bit (I'm a photographer in case I haven't mentioned it). Miss you all!!!!!!

BIG HUGS to those who need it and lots of baby dust to all!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

MrsChezek, I wouldn't worry about the thermometer not moving. Mine tends to be pretty steady before O as well. Good luck!!


----------



## Smimms

I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink: 
Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink:
> Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I can't imagine the difficult position that you are in.

I don't think you're wrong to wait for the result. As much as I agree with the child not being a fix etc I believe once there is a child involved you need to try just an extra bit harder.

The exception though is in cases of voilence, abuse or addiction where you need to think of you baby's safety and get out fast.

If not any of the above you'll still need to think about the kind of role model he will be for your child and but you will be able to take the time to try things like couples conselling or what ever and know that IF you walk away you really tried your best.

What ever happens remember that you really do derserve to be happy.

Good luck :hug:


----------



## Alisa SD

SignoraL said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)
> 
> Hope this is it for you! FX-ed!Click to expand...

Thanks Signora! I'm feeling more like PMS today though. I'm feeling like "Nobody likes me," extra senstitive and on the verge of tears. :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)

Goof luck, Alisa!:hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink:
> Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!

I'm so sorry to hear that, Smimms. :hugs: I wish you all the love and luck in the world, you deserve it.


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi Ladies, I have missed you all! Something went wrong with my account and I was without BnB for a bit. :( 

My temp dropped a teensy tiny bit to just under 98 (97.96) this morning and I wasn't too thrilled with that but it is still above the coverline so I'm trying to stay hopeful. I still have the embarassing burping in the afternoons and evenings. I still have some mild cramping (mainly when I sit down). I am really trying not to test this weekend and hold off til Wednesday at least but I'm thinking of caving. Stop me, please!! :) 

Fx'ed for all out testers this weekend, let's get those bfp's!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Smimms said:


> I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink:
> Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!

:hugs: Smimms, don't feel bad at all for posting this. I know that whatever happens you will find the right path and the love and joy you deserve. If you get a bfn and the marriage isn't working, you should definitely do what your heart and head have decided. And if you get a bfp, I hope some counseling will help. No matter what happens, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Smimms, :hugs: I am very proud of you for being honest with yourself and listening to your heart. I wish you the best of luck wherever life takes you:thumbup:.


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink:
> Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!

Props to you for keeping it REAL! Admitting this to yourself is the first step toward making things right. I admire your courage to be so honest about what you're going through. "To thine own self, be true." :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa-your chart is looking amazing. I know I keep repeating it, but it keeps looking amazing!

Baking-I wouldn't stress much over a tiny temp drop-at least not at this point.

Chezek-super cool to learn that you are a photographer! Sorry about all the driving, but getting settled always takes longer than you want it to.

Dear smimms-so sorry to hear about this, but glad you are listening to yourself. Message me if you want to chat-I left my first husband when I turned 28 (college sweetheart) in large part because I knew in my gut/soul/heart that we were not going to make it and I wanted to walk away before kids/house. Hands down the hardest, bravest, scariest, most terrifying, best thing I have ever done for myself in my life. It has led me to a path I never dreamed possible for myself - I am happier than I have ever been by a mile-it took about 5 years to get there but it was an amazing journey of self discovery. And if you get your bfp and/or if you try to work it out, I am sending you the best wishes possible that the two of you can begin to communicate honestly and open the floodgates and tear down the house to build a better, stronger foundation for your lives and your future children. Xoxoxo


----------



## grkprn

Smimms said:


> I know this post may be controversial, but I feel like I need to vent. I thought this was hormones, but I think my brain caught up to my heart lol. I'm almost hoping for a BFN this month. I think my husband and I were using ttc as a band aid fix (or I was) for a marriage that is not working. I'm tired of being put down and controlled by him. So pending the results I get this weekend, I;m going to leave him. I'm aware that children do not make a relationship better, but put more stress on it. I probably shouldn't write this on here, but I'm going to take myself off babyandbump Sunday after testing. I would still be over joyed if I got my bfp and would love the baby more than anything and try to work some stuff out, but in the event the :witch: shows, I'm out and moving on with my life the way I want to. :winkwink:
> Good luck ladies and fx for Mother's Day!!

Smimms -- I'm so sorry to hear that. You must follow your heart; wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Alisa SD said:


> Well Ladies, I am currently experiencing twingy cramps on the left-center part of my uterus and have some pinkish CM. This is either implantation time or AF is soon to follow. And I am in a kickback, mellow mood. Maybe the chips fall where they may! This is God's plan, not mine. (FX'd all the same. Haha)

Alisa -- your chart looks very promising and the signs and symptoms are all lining up! :thumbup:

Stay in your mellow mood and enjoy the weekend!! :flow:


----------



## Alisa SD

OMG. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster all day. On the verge of tears at work (for no reason), huge fight with my (not so) DH, feeling uncontrollably emotional now. Finally calming down and laying in my bed (before 8 mind you). I had a little breakdown in the shower and I think I'm finally coming back to me senses. This feels like the worst PMS I've ever had in my life. :-(


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> OMG. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster all day. On the verge of tears at work (for no reason), huge fight with my (not so) DH, feeling uncontrollably emotional now. Finally calming down and laying in my bed (before 8 mind you). I had a little breakdown in the shower and I think I'm finally coming back to me senses. This feels like the worst PMS I've ever had in my life. :-(

:hugs:Alisa! I hope you feel better soon. I got so upset at some people today that I had major cramping because of it. It was so sharp and painful! I was doubled over in pain. :( I guess I need to stay calm, huh?


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> OMG. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster all day. On the verge of tears at work (for no reason), huge fight with my (not so) DH, feeling uncontrollably emotional now. Finally calming down and laying in my bed (before 8 mind you). I had a little breakdown in the shower and I think I'm finally coming back to me senses. This feels like the worst PMS I've ever had in my life. :-(
> 
> :hugs:Alisa! I hope you feel better soon. I got so upset at some people today that I had major cramping because of it. It was so sharp and painful! I was doubled over in pain. :( I guess I need to stay calm, huh?Click to expand...

Thanks Darlin'! There's nothin' a shower & Butter Toffee cant fix!!! 
I feel like a different person every few hours. MOOD SWING NIGHTMARE!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Catching up since yesterday AM so bare with me:

*Smimms* - So sorry to hear about where things are in your life. :hugs: Most importantly, know that you DO deserve to be happy and that no path in life is set in stone. So take time apart if you need to figure out what YOU want. It's important. My DH and I separated for 5 months last year to think things through and figure out where we want to be. We ended up getting back together but we made a lot of changes (like moving all the way across the country) in hopes of making things work. It's also why we're only starting to TTC now after being together for over 8 years! There was just a lot of uneven ground between us and as much as I was dying to have a baby, I knew it wasn't the right time for us. Follow your heart - it will take you where you need to go. And of course, we're all here to help you get there if you need someone to lean on! :hugs: Best of luck to you Sara!

Sorry to hear about the bfn *preg_pilot*! FX that the :witch: doesn't show!!!

*Green Orchid* - I hate the acne too. I hardly had any at puberty and now it's just awful. I would have the occasional pimple here and there around AF when on BCP but now it's like 10-15 zits at O and then again at AF. AUGH. Speaking of which, I did get like 4 new pimples today so maybe O is coming soon! Yay (about O, not the pimples!!!!!) :happydance:

Hi *Smiley*! Welcome :hi:

*Breezy* - I'm sorry you've had to wait so long already to get your sprout! I truly hope you get that :bfp: this next cycle! FX and TX (toes crossed) :hugs:

*grkprn* - good luck with the Clomid! Hope it does the trick :hugs: keep me posted on how it 'feels' as I might be taking that route soon if things don't pan out like I'd like.

*Alisa* - you poor girl! Did you punch her? (the preg girl in your office announcing her friend's labor) I think I would havelol J/K of course. That must be so hard!!!! And congrats on the great looking chart :winkwink: I'll keep my FXed for you! Oh and "I" like you! :winkwink: Sorry you're not feeling the luv! :hugs: To play the devil's advocate here, rollercoaster emotions (aka mood swings) are a sign of pregnancy so good for you!! :winkwink: hee hee

Welcome *Signora*!!! :hi:
Best of luck to you! I'm glad you were able to catch this early and get a head start. It's good that you know your family history and were smart enough to look into it and get it all checked out. I'm doing yoga too and I eat super well - thinking about acupuncture, just haven't pulled the trigger yet! I'm so happy to hear you found an RE that is wiling to work with you and your holistic approach. I find them so hard to find! Docs in general that appreciate a balance between traditional and holistic medicine. Good luck and looking forward to learning from you! 

*GreenOrchid* - Ooooh thanks for the yoga DVD rec! I'll look into it. I was just thinking about buying a dvd to do at home! It sounds niceis it like a slow flow or more of a restorative yoga session?

Hi *Nikki*!!! Welcome :hi:
What are you doing to calculate your fertile days? Temping? Best of luck and baby dust!!!! 
:dust:

*VellyBelle* - sorry about the BFN, hope you get a BFP in a few days!!!! 11DPO is pretty early to tell anything :hugs:

*Zeez* - glad some time away helped you feel better about that BFN! I agree that we need some bfps around here and I hope you're one of them!!! :thumbup: I struggled with temping last cycle cause I wake up at different times as I also go to bed at different times. I've buckled down and set an alarm for 6:30am which is usually at least 3 hours after I go to bed and I never wake up before then (well sometimes when I'm restless). But my chart looks much better this cycle! So it's worth it.

*bakingbabe* - I had trouble logging in yesterday as well! The whole site was down or something. Glad you're back!!! AND put down that testing stick!!!!! Step away. Don't do it!! :nope: :haha:


OK I'm all caught up! YAY. FinallyI hated being behind and not knowing what was going on with you all :nope: Hopefully, the next few days won't get too crazy and I can visit regularly :hugs:

I had another -OPK this afternoon but when I just went to pee I think I had some EWCM on the tp!!!!! I didn't want to finger check as not to lose any (my CM production tends to be low) but that would totally rock if I were to O soon. FX!!!

And super big hugs to everyone! Lots of raw emotions on here and I know it's hard to be in each of our shoes :hugs: But we can get through all this together. Thanks for being here girls! I feel so much better since I've joined this thread :flower:

And here's some strength to those trying to hold off on testingI know it's hard but hope you can hold out as not to get those painful false negatives! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

OK so what are the new testing dates?? Anyone testing on Mother's Day still? AND NO PRESSURE!!! I mean it...I'm just curious :flower:

*VellyBelle* you'll be DPO14 on Sunday right? Anyone else?

:gun: NO less than DPO12 testers allowed! Not on my watch :nope: :grr:

I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s roll in next week!!!! It will be so good to see :hugs:

:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

The pink is back! I'm betting AF full effect tomorrow. I'll let you know!! Night night!!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome back MrsChezek! I am on cd 16 and still getting - OPKs too:nope:

Alisa, I hope your feeling more like yourself today-maybe your mood swings are a symptom that something is brewing- oh, I really hope so!


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> The pink is back! I'm betting AF full effect tomorrow. I'll let you know!! Night night!!

Let's hope not!!! FX the :witch: never shows! :winkwink:



Thanks *kmae*...I guess we just have to keep waiting and testing...and hoping O comes eventually!!! :coffee:


----------



## Smiley25

MrsChezek said:


> OK so what are the new testing dates?? Anyone testing on Mother's Day still? AND NO PRESSURE!!! I mean it...I'm just curious :flower:
> 
> *VellyBelle* you'll be DPO14 on Sunday right? Anyone else?
> 
> :gun: NO less than DPO12 testers allowed! Not on my watch :nope: :grr:
> 
> I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s roll in next week!!!! It will be so good to see :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

Thanks for the welcome.... No testing here.... I'm holding off until the day after AF is suppose to start.... I normally come on like clock work... So no AF.... Testing here I come!


----------



## Smiley25

Hey ladies.... Does anyone have a 25day cycle besides myself? I see that almost everyone has 28 and up....just curious!


----------



## VellyBelle

Oh! I'm sitting on my hands so I don't test. I know the :witch: supposed to come today or tomorrow but I'm trying hard to wait a few more days to see if the :witch: shows up first.


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> OK so what are the new testing dates?? Anyone testing on Mother's Day still? AND NO PRESSURE!!! I mean it...I'm just curious :flower:
> 
> *VellyBelle* you'll be DPO14 on Sunday right? Anyone else?
> 
> :gun: NO less than DPO12 testers allowed! Not on my watch :nope: :grr:
> 
> I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s roll in next week!!!! It will be so good to see :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

Yes ma'am!! I needed to hear this because I've been tempted to poas sooooo many times the last two days. Your rule means I must wait until at least Monday-12 DPO, if not Tuesday at 13. Dreading seeing my temps plummet...really hope they keep rising. Very much feel like it could go either way right now...


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> The pink is back! I'm betting AF full effect tomorrow. I'll let you know!! Night night!!

Or could be your babe burrowing deeper inside your uterus...keep us posted!


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> OMG. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster all day. On the verge of tears at work (for no reason), huge fight with my (not so) DH, feeling uncontrollably emotional now. Finally calming down and laying in my bed (before 8 mind you). I had a little breakdown in the shower and I think I'm finally coming back to me senses. This feels like the worst PMS I've ever had in my life. :-(
> 
> :hugs:Alisa! I hope you feel better soon. I got so upset at some people today that I had major cramping because of it. It was so sharp and painful! I was doubled over in pain. :( I guess I need to stay calm, huh?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Darlin'! There's nothin' a shower & Butter Toffee cant fix!!!
> I feel like a different person every few hours. MOOD SWING NIGHTMARE!!Click to expand...

Sounds like a perfect remedy for the mood swings. :) I felt that way one month we were trying. Mood swings are no fun.


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> The pink is back! I'm betting AF full effect tomorrow. I'll let you know!! Night night!!

Fx'ed crossed it isn't, girlie! :witch: say away. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> OK so what are the new testing dates?? Anyone testing on Mother's Day still? AND NO PRESSURE!!! I mean it...I'm just curious :flower:
> 
> *VellyBelle* you'll be DPO14 on Sunday right? Anyone else?
> 
> :gun: NO less than DPO12 testers allowed! Not on my watch :nope: :grr:
> 
> I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s roll in next week!!!! It will be so good to see :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> Yes ma'am!! I needed to hear this because I've been tempted to poas sooooo many times the last two days. Your rule means I must wait until at least Monday-12 DPO, if not Tuesday at 13. Dreading seeing my temps plummet...really hope they keep rising. Very much feel like it could go either way right now...Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Smiley* - my cycle ranges from 27-31 days since coming off BCP - even had one 19 day one! So yours is on the short end but it's within the healthy range so you're lucky cause you get to try :sex: more often :winkwink: :winkwink:

Good job holding out *VellyBelle*!!!! Very proud :hugs:

Yay *VeganLily*! I'm glad you haven't caved in yet and are on board. Your temps are steady so that is goodFX!!!!


Let's do it girls!!! 
:gun: Project "No more unnecessary bnfs!!!! " is in full effect!!! :grr:
Who's in????

:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Smiley25 said:


> Hey ladies.... Does anyone have a 25day cycle besides myself? I see that almost everyone has 28 and up....just curious!

My last cycle was 24 days.
I´m currently on my 28th day of this cycle, just hoping it´s because I might be preggers, not because my AF is late...


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh and AFM, I'm getting some watery CM since midnight last night so that is good news...I temped twice this morning - once when I woke up restless, tossing and turning at 6am and it was 97.3 and then again when my temping alarm went off at 6:30am and got 97.1

No idea which one to enter...I'm thinking 97.1 cause I bet the tossing and turning made my temp go up a bit earlier...but would it really have dropped back down within a half hour? Charting is SO hard!!! :wacko:

Anyone in this group waiting to O or is everyone in TWW or AF?


----------



## Smiley25

preg_pilot said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.... Does anyone have a 25day cycle besides myself? I see that almost everyone has 28 and up....just curious!
> 
> My last cycle was 24 days.
> I´m currently on my 28th day of this cycle, just hoping it´s because I might be preggers, not because my AF is late...Click to expand...

I am praying for you..... I hope you are preggo! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.... Does anyone have a 25day cycle besides myself? I see that almost everyone has 28 and up....just curious!
> 
> My last cycle was 24 days.
> I´m currently on my 28th day of this cycle, just hoping it´s because I might be preggers, not because my AF is late...Click to expand...

FX for you preg_pilot!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I woke up this morning and my sinuses are all stuffed up and I can barely breathe. My allergies are never this bad this late in the spring season. I usually get a reprieve in the summer and it's summer already here in Tx. :) I hear cold and flu like symptoms can be a early sign?!?!?! Am hopeful still but staying away from the stick, MrsChezek!


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> The pink is back! I'm betting AF full effect tomorrow. I'll let you know!! Night night!!
> 
> Or could be your babe burrowing deeper inside your uterus...keep us posted!Click to expand...

That would be rad!! AF didnt come by in the middle of night, so I hope that babe is diggin' in deep! If that's the case, tomorrow's test will probably be negative. I shouldn't test til like Tuesday or Wednesday. I REALLY hate the 2ww!!


----------



## Alisa SD

And my temp dipped. Boo.


----------



## Alisa SD

I just POAS!!! I FAIL!!!

It was a BFN. Damnit. I think I'm going on POAS restriction. Wait til Wednesday (the day after my Missed period). I read 12dpo, and I was like I'M PEEIN'!!! Hahahaha


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> I just POAS!!! I FAIL!!!
> 
> It was a BFN. Damnit. I think I'm going on POAS restriction. Wait til Wednesday (the day after my Missed period). I read 12dpo, and I was like I'M PEEIN'!!! Hahahaha

BAD GIRL :grr:
:haha: 

I take it that wasn't with your first morning urine either? That's important this early on as the hCG levels are still very low and you need a high concentration of urine to catch anything! So FX for *WEDNESDAY*!!!! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just got back from a 30 min run...it's getting warm out there! 72F but at least it wasn't humid...can't wait for that! NOT :wacko:

CM still watery and I guess my temps dipped a bit so I expect I'll get a +OPK today or tomorrow. Going to try to rope DH into some :sex: after lunch before I head out to that shoot I'm doing this evening. I won't be back home until 8:30/9pm which means late dinner and I won't be in the mood to BD after...I find it hard to get it on when I'm full!!! So gotta get some action in before I head out :winkwink:

OK ladies! Have a great weekend!!! Remember not to POAS too early and good luck for those that do tests today/tomorrow!!!
:dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I just POAS!!! I FAIL!!!
> 
> It was a BFN. Damnit. I think I'm going on POAS restriction. Wait til Wednesday (the day after my Missed period). I read 12dpo, and I was like I'M PEEIN'!!! Hahahaha
> 
> BAD GIRL :grr:
> :haha:
> 
> I take it that wasn't with your first morning urine either? That's important this early on as the hCG levels are still very low and you need a high concentration of urine to catch anything! So FX for *WEDNESDAY*!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I know!!! Spotting has gotten darker. Looks like AF to me!!! Oh the tears!! Wahhh.


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa-good lack hun!!!! Stop poas for a day or two and use fmu next time!!

Chezek-have fun!

I'm crampy but still really unsure-we shall see...


----------



## onebumpplease

MrsChezek said:


> Oh and AFM, I'm getting some watery CM since midnight last night so that is good news...I temped twice this morning - once when I woke up restless, tossing and turning at 6am and it was 97.3 and then again when my temping alarm went off at 6:30am and got 97.1
> 
> No idea which one to enter...I'm thinking 97.1 cause I bet the tossing and turning made my temp go up a bit earlier...but would it really have dropped back down within a half hour? Charting is SO hard!!! :wacko:
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting to O or is everyone in TWW or AF?

Me I'm waiting, and don't know how long I'll wait. Grrrrrrr

I use this site to ammend temps if I wake up in the hour or two before I'm due to temp, when I know my regular time will be disturbed (if that makes sense). 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## OperationBbyO

OOo I want to join this thread!!

*Me*: 32, luteal phase defect :growlmad: I'm on progesterone post ov for 12 days. After this cycle, we get one more cycle and then off to an RE.

*DH*: 37, has a child from a previous marriage so I assume he's normal, SA coming up shortly anyway.

*TTC #1* :happydance::happydance:

*Cycle*: Feels like 1 million, I think it's actually #7 or #8. I admit, I've lost count. :shrug:

I have another appointment with my MW coming up on May 22 so hopefully that will get me more answers!

Currently I'm CD 15. I got my positive opk late last night and got some BDing in yesterday afternoon. I dread starting the progesterone again on Monday. That stuff is brutal!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> Oh and AFM, I'm getting some watery CM since midnight last night so that is good news...I temped twice this morning - once when I woke up restless, tossing and turning at 6am and it was 97.3 and then again when my temping alarm went off at 6:30am and got 97.1
> 
> No idea which one to enter...I'm thinking 97.1 cause I bet the tossing and turning made my temp go up a bit earlier...but would it really have dropped back down within a half hour? Charting is SO hard!!! :wacko:
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting to O or is everyone in TWW or AF?

I just got a peak on my CBFM and a + opk today! :happydance:I am hoping you get yours too so we can be in the tww together!


----------



## grkprn

Kmae said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Oh and AFM, I'm getting some watery CM since midnight last night so that is good news...I temped twice this morning - once when I woke up restless, tossing and turning at 6am and it was 97.3 and then again when my temping alarm went off at 6:30am and got 97.1
> 
> No idea which one to enter...I'm thinking 97.1 cause I bet the tossing and turning made my temp go up a bit earlier...but would it really have dropped back down within a half hour? Charting is SO hard!!! :wacko:
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting to O or is everyone in TWW or AF?
> 
> I just got a peak on my CBFM and a + opk today! :happydance:I am hoping you get yours too so we can be in the tww together!Click to expand...

Welcome operationbbyo!

Mrschezek and kmae--Great to hear that!:happydance:

I'm on cd4 and 2 pills in on clomid...feeling a bit crampy and moody (poor DH!) but only 3 more pills to go! :flower:

Anyone testing tomorrow?? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luna_19

I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread and just noticed so I had a lot of catching up to do!

Smiley my cycle ranges from usually 24-26 days depending on when I ovulate (this cycle I'm due for af on day 25), I tend to ovulate around cd 11-14 and I generally have a 12 day lp.

atm I'm really hoping I'm one of those people where no symptoms = good...other than the cramps I had at 6dpo I have had absolutely nothing, even my usual post ov symptoms have either gone away or never showed up, most notably no sore bbs at all which NEVER happens, also my usual fatigue and tight lower back that were in full swing at 6-8 dpo have all but disappeared! This is totally different from my previous cycles where I apparently had every "symptom" in the book :thumbup:

good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! I'm too chicken to test that early (I'll be 11 dpo)...if I ever see another bfn in my life it will be too soon :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *onebump*! That's usefulbut how does it work??

Welcome *operationBbyO*! :hi: 
Sorry to hear about your LT defect :( I've not taken prog for anything yet so I can't relate but I bet it's awful. Anything messing with your natural hormones has to be! I'm on CD14 but don't think I've Oed yet. The OPKs are negative and my temps are pretty stable the only thing screaming O is my CM which is watery and EWCM by the gallon. Eewwww :blush:

Yay *Kmae*!!!! So happy for you! :hugs:
I got a -OPK this afternoon I'm afraid. AND I tested twice which I never do!!!! I tested once at like 2:30pm which was in the middle of 'holding it' to test at 4:30pm but I had to go so bad I couldn't wait. So I tested then and got a neg. Then I tested again 3 hours later after holding it and not drinking anything and it was STILL negative. I had to test in a public restroom too mind you!!!! DARN Otoying with meI'm getting tons of EWCM and watery CM so I'm hoping to get that +OPK soonFX!!!

I managed to get hubs to BD this afternoon before heading out to work so if the OPKs aren't working for some reason, I'm still covered! :thumbup: My shoot was of a maternity couple with their pup. I was dreading it all along as I thought I'd be bitter around her but I wasn't...and it all kind of energized me to try harder. I really really want to be in her shoes :happydance: Can't wait :baby:

OK, I'm exhausted and going to go veg...it's been a loooooong day and tomorrow's mother's day and we're hosting so it's going to be another looong one. Good luck to anyone who braves to test tomorrow...no one before DPO12 I hope :winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good for you Luna for not testing! Hold out as long as you can :hugs: And welcome back :winkwink:


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome babyoperation and Welcome back Luna! I'm also 11 DPO tomorrow and I'm sooooo tempted to test but trying desperately to hold out until Tuesday at 13 DPO. I am also trying not to get Chezek mad at me for breaking her very good 12 DPO rule. That said, if I get a temp spike tomorrow I may just maybe take an ic. I'm feeling really symptomatic today with low level all day nausea, breast tenderness, cramping, and just starting to feel like maybe this is it. But if my temp does not spike further I'm gonna hold out. And I may well chicken out. Really don't want to see that stark white bfn...but lots of women get bfp around day 11....argh!!!!! Nighty night to everyone-we will touch base tomorrow!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, it sounds like your body is gering up to ov!

:hi:operationbbyo! How long is your LP typically? 

Welcome back Luna! I'm really hoping its your turn for a BFP!

Good luck to the Mothers Day testers!:dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Just got back from a 30 min run...it's getting warm out there! 72F but at least it wasn't humid...can't wait for that! NOT :wacko:
> 
> CM still watery and I guess my temps dipped a bit so I expect I'll get a +OPK today or tomorrow. Going to try to rope DH into some :sex: after lunch before I head out to that shoot I'm doing this evening. I won't be back home until 8:30/9pm which means late dinner and I won't be in the mood to BD after...I find it hard to get it on when I'm full!!! So gotta get some action in before I head out :winkwink:
> 
> OK ladies! Have a great weekend!!! Remember not to POAS too early and good luck for those that do tests today/tomorrow!!!
> :dust:

Roger that on the being full!!! Good luck this month! Lots and lots of :dust: for you Madame!!!


----------



## VellyBelle

the :witch: is officially 1 day late. I'm getting a TON of cm, it was creamy/wet yesterday and ewcm all day today. My cm is usually pretty dry right before af comes.

Symptoms...

I still feel kind of crampy but it feels more digestive ( probably from the gas :blush: ) 
I'm still vaguely nauseous and I have absolutely no appetite going on about 5 days now.
Watery mouth, unusual for me I tend to have dry-mouth but my mouth does get watery when I'm nauseous so they are probably connected.
I haven't had a headache, well not really. Very faint but doesn't exactly hurt iykwim.
Backache, yes but my back always hurts due to working to many years in custodial.
Sleepy, yes but I work different shifts during the week sometimes so I never feel like I get enough sleep.
Stuffy nose -could be allergies but I did have a nose bleed today.




Belly bug, allergies or sticky bean... *hopes for the bean*


I solemnly swear to not poas for 3 more days if the :witch: does not appear. :D


----------



## ZeeZ

Happy Mothers day everyone. Hopefully by next year we'll all be holding our own little ones so fx for lots of BFP.

any one testing today? If so good luck.

BFN yesterday and AF just showed today but was relieved about knowing. If she didn't I would have just kept POAS all week. At least now I can have a glass of wine and start getting ready to O.

I honestly didn't expect this first month to be so rough so thanks for getting me through it everyone.


----------



## Veganlily

VellyBelle said:


> the :witch: is officially 1 day late. I'm getting a TON of cm, it was creamy/wet yesterday and ewcm all day today. My cm is usually pretty dry right before af comes.
> 
> Symptoms...
> 
> I still feel kind of crampy but it feels more digestive ( probably from the gas :blush: )
> I'm still vaguely nauseous and I have absolutely no appetite going on about 5 days now.
> Watery mouth, unusual for me I tend to have dry-mouth but my mouth does get watery when I'm nauseous so they are probably connected.
> I haven't had a headache, well not really. Very faint but doesn't exactly hurt iykwim.
> Backache, yes but my back always hurts due to working to many years in custodial.
> Sleepy, yes but I work different shifts during the week sometimes so I never feel like I get enough sleep.
> Stuffy nose -could be allergies but I did have a nose bleed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belly bug, allergies or sticky bean... *hopes for the bean*
> 
> 
> I solemnly swear to not poas for 3 more days if the :witch: does not appear. :D

Wow!! This sounds really really good-can't believe you are holding off testing for so long-its great that you are able! Fx'ed for you!


----------



## Alisa SD

AF showed up right on time for Mother's Day. I am very sad that we have failed again. Moving on to our fifth attempt...


----------



## grkprn

Alisa SD said:


> AF showed up right on time for Mother's Day. I am very sad that we have failed again. Moving on to our fifth attempt...

Alisa - I'm sorry the :witch: showed up today :cry: I hate it when all the signs and the BBT points to what we all think is the right direction "a :bfp:", but then AF shows her ugly face. Here's hoping the weather is sunny and bright in CA for you! :flower:


----------



## Smiley25

Alisa SD said:


> AF showed up right on time for Mother's Day. I am very sad that we have failed again. Moving on to our fifth attempt...

I'm Soo sorry to hear that.......i normally go and buy something like a baby onesie or something when our attempt doesn't happen...it makes me feel better and to me it shows my faith...meaning I knw Gods going to give it to me us.....just an idea


----------



## Smiley25

Ok ladies I need some advice.....today I woke up & temp and the very first one said 97.5... Which was strange because my high temps normally remain at 97.9 after ovulation....well I took another right after I did that one and it was 97.7... Then I got up and went to the bathroom and while I was sitting there I did another and it was 97.9.... I'm so confused because my temp never drops except before AF shows up..... And advice????


----------



## Smiley25

ZeeZ said:


> Happy Mothers day everyone. Hopefully by next year we'll all be holding our own little ones so fx for lots of BFP.
> 
> any one testing today? If so good luck.
> 
> BFN yesterday and AF just showed today but was relieved about knowing. If she didn't I would have just kept POAS all week. At least now I can have a glass of wine and start getting ready to O.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect this first month to be so rough so thanks for getting me through it everyone.

Happy Mothers Day to you as well! I love your positive attitude......:thumbup:


----------



## nikkih1288

Did anyone else wake up really sad today. I did not realize mother's day would affect me this bad. I took a test this morning hoping by some miracle it would be positive and of course it was negative. I am not even in the tww yet. Since the test I can't stop crying. I want this so bad. 

It does not help that my mother is in a nursing home with Alzheimer's so I cant even talk to her about things or do anything with her today. I went to see her yesterday and it made me so sad :(


----------



## Veganlily

Zee and alisa-so sorry that you're out this month, and alisa I know how frustrating it is when your chart was looking so fantastic. We will be here for each other for June o'ing and testing!

Smiley-in my experience you should take the very first reading and leave it at that. Just moving or walking around can alter your temperature higher than it otherwise would be. Even if it feels like a strange temp I would go with the first one. If you think it's your thermometer, it may be time to buy a specific bbt thermometer rather than a standard fever thermometer.

Nikkih-sorry today is hard-maybe you can remember some better times with your mom and do something special for yourself today.

Chezek-don't be mad at me but...

As for me, my temp went down a bit today and based on that, I feel pretty darn sure af is on her way right on time for Tuesday. It's funny, but somehow thinking for sure I am not pg made me want to take one of my ic tests-just got them from wondfo and I have 15 of them, after all. So at 6am I tested with FMU and absolutely no doubt about it got a stark white negative. No evap no blurring no tilting - just a plain Jane bfn. I'm actually ok with this for a few reasons- (1) I never really thought this would happen on the first cycle trying; (2) I know my ic's are not one of the bad batches that gives false hope evaps (good info for future testing should a line ever appear); and (3) we have some super fun social plans in early June that frankly will be a bit more fun without nausea and with some indulging! Honestly my darling wonderful oh is more disappointed than I am. He had a vasectomy reversal last year (after 10 years) that was successful, but I think he's nervous it won't happen and it will be because of him. I know that he will be beyond thrilled if we get pg partly because he doesn't want to let me down. I've assured him that I would never feel that way no matter what happens but I forget sometimes how emotional this is for him and how hopeful he is. Nonetheless we are in great spirits and going to do a big hike with our dog today and celebrate life. I feel certain that af is coming (I know it may seem early and still possible for me but I honestly believe I'm out - I think there would have been some sort of line and the temp drop is the biggest sign). We will be here for eachother for June testing and maybe February babies! Xoxoxoxo to you all and baby dust to those still in the running!


----------



## bakingbabe

So sorry, Alisa and Zee. :hugs: I know it's so hard but hang in there and we'll be there to support you no matter what.


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies, have been stalking this tread for a while but haven't posted anything on here for ages! Just waiting for ov - currently Cd18, this is my first cycle temping and they have been all over the place - mainly due to holiday in a different time zone!!! But did an OPK earlier and a second line appeared - wasn't as dark as control but def there!! Am going to repeat with a digital soon to see! Temp has also increased so fingers crossed ov is finally here!!!!

:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I wasn't going to, but I decided to test just in case because my cycles are crazy and it is Mother's day after all. I thought "How amazing would it be if for mothers day I finally got a :bfp:!

Unfortunately, even after staring at the test for 5 minutes searching for the faintest line, there was nothing. I am not too crushed, I wasn't expecting much, but it would have been nice.

Just need to work on gearing up for next month then I guess.

Good luck to everyone else who is testing today! I want to see some :bfp:s! That will cheer me up!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

On a good note though, I ordered a thermometer off of Amazon to start temping and it didn't cost me a thing. I had a $5 gift card on there for filling out a survey for school and the thermometer cost $4.69. As soon as it gets here I get to learn how to temp!


----------



## onebumpplease

MrsChezek said:


> Thanks *onebump*! That's usefulbut how does it work??

You enter the time you normally temp at, the time you did temp at and the temp you got. It adjusts it (the longer you sleep the higher your temp, the earlier you wake the lower). I wouldn't rely on it regularly, but have done a couple of tests that seem to suggest it is fairly accurate.


----------



## Alisa SD

Has anyone on this thread ever used Fertile CM? I started using it at ovulation last month cos I O'd at such an unexpected time. Then I stopped a few days later. I'm going to take it for 30 days as the bottle suggests this time. I think I might get some PreSeed too. Although, I don't think it's fertilization that's the problem, I think it's implantation. Are there Progesterone stimulating supplements??


----------



## bakingbabe

oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kmae* - I hope so! But my temp went back up to the dreaded 97.3 this morningEWCM last night and watery CM on and off so that is promising - hope to get that +OPK as my Mother's Day gift this afternoon!!!

*Vellybelle* - yay for taking the oath!!! :haha: I'm very proud of you!!!! And the symptoms look/sound fantastic to me :thumbup:

*Zeez* - I loved that image you painted of all of us on here in one year exactly holding our little ones!!!!! Beautiful thought :flower: And I'm sorry the :witch: got you but I'm glad you're seeing the positive side of it all :hugs:

*AlisaSD* - BIG BIG HUG!!!! :hugs: I'm sorry the :witch: got you as well but it's not a "fail" - we have like a 20% chance every month for those spermies and egg to come together so it's a bit of a crap shoot. You just didn't get lucky this month, that's all! Chin up sweetie! Oh and I use Preseed but only when we need it. I take musinex expectorant on days around when I think I will O.

*Smiley* - I love your idea of treating myself to a baby item when AF comes! It is a faith thing and will give us hope! I'll do it next cyclewell, hopefully not! :winkwink: As far as temping, you should count the first temp because as you are awake more, your body "wakes up" and your temps go up from all the little processes exerting energy to function. So to get your BBT it has to be right after you wake up, same time each day before you talk, move or anything.

*Nikkih* - :hugs: I'm so sorry that Mother's Day is hitting you so hard. And that your mom is ill and you can't find comfort in her. But we're all here for you! As much as we can :hugs: It will happen for youI mean you haven't even Oed yet so there is so much hope in that. I will cross my fingers and toes for you that you catch this eggy! :flower:

*Veganlily* - how can I be mad when you are so positive about all this! I'm glad you got your answers and are out enjoying life!!! xx But still, you're not out until the :witch: shows!!!! :winkwink:

*Joey* - hope you got that +OPK!!!! I'd hate to know that NYC got in the way of you catching that eggy :winkwink:

*gypsygirl* - sorry for the bfn but you're not out until AF shoes so FX! And good luck temping :thumbup:

*onebump* - oops, I meant what are the calculations and science behind it. Just wondering who came up with it and how. I used it this morning as I forgot to decrease the volume on my phone last night so when my alarm went off at 6:30am I thought I was in the middle of a fire drill!!! I must have jumped at least 3 feet in the air. My heart was racing and all so when I took the temp I figured it would be off. It was 97.4 - I woke up again at 9am much calmer and took my temp and it was 97.7 so I used the page you gave me and it said 97.2. I avg'ed it with my temp I took and wrote it down as 97.3so thank you :flower:


OK I guess I should go shower, hit the market and start cooking up a storm for our Mother's Day extravaganza! We just invited my mom and dad but then my mom invited her sister under the premise that she's my godmother and then of course my aunt invited her husband and my cousin and then DH's sister is in town for business so we invited her and then she asked if she could bring her coworker who she's in town with...SO yeah, dinner for 4 is now dinner for NINE. :dohh:

:hug: to all my girls!!!


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.

It could be a great sign!! Keep the faith-fx'ed for you!


----------



## Veganlily

Joey1979 said:


> Hello ladies, have been stalking this tread for a while but haven't posted anything on here for ages! Just waiting for ov - currently Cd18, this is my first cycle temping and they have been all over the place - mainly due to holiday in a different time zone!!! But did an OPK earlier and a second line appeared - wasn't as dark as control but def there!! Am going to repeat with a digital soon to see! Temp has also increased so fingers crossed ov is finally here!!!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!!

This sounds good-bet you'll be ovulating within the next 2-3 days-go have fun!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.
> 
> It could be a great sign!! Keep the faith-fx'ed for you!Click to expand...

I looked again and it was more of an egg white consistency cm with a bit of bood mixed in. Looked very different than AF. I'm trying to keep the faith and the tears away. :)


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.

Hi Darlin'. I shed some tears this AM. I started getting the blood-tinged CM on Thursday night (10dpo) and started bleeding by Sunday morning. No matter how much we pysche ourselves out, the disappointment of AF and BFN's destroys us! 
I'll keep my FX'd for you! It could be a good sign too!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.
> 
> Hi Darlin'. I shed some tears this AM. I started getting the blood-tinged CM on Thursday night (10dpo) and started bleeding by Sunday morning. No matter how much we pysche ourselves out, the disappointment of AF and BFN's destroys us!
> I'll keep my FX'd for you! It could be a good sign too!!!Click to expand...

It does destroy us! I spent yesterday hanging out with my friend's daughter and watched my husband play with her and it just made me want a little girl of our own for him to play with. He is so good with her!! I'm not sure if it could be implantion or not but AF is due on Wed (if my 28 day cycle holds true) so I'll know soon. This tww is killer. 

I'm so so sorry about AF being here today. That sucks big time!!! :hugs: Hang in there girlie, we will all get our bfp's soon. Something's gotta give, right? The universe needs our babes in the world. :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Alisa SD said:


> Has anyone on this thread ever used Fertile CM? I started using it at ovulation last month cos I O'd at such an unexpected time. Then I stopped a few days later. I'm going to take it for 30 days as the bottle suggests this time. I think I might get some PreSeed too. Although, I don't think it's fertilization that's the problem, I think it's implantation. Are there Progesterone stimulating supplements??

I´m taking Fructus Femina to help with implantation. It´s supposed to thicken the lining.
Here´s a link for you.
https://helsehelse.dk/shop/fructus-femina-populaert-6602p.html
The text is in Danish, but you can translate it roughly on google translate.


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.
> 
> It could be a great sign!! Keep the faith-fx'ed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I looked again and it was more of an egg white consistency cm with a bit of bood mixed in. Looked very different than AF. I'm trying to keep the faith and the tears away. :)Click to expand...

Yes, keep the faith and everything crossed!!! I think it could be good as well...further burrowing in :winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Tiny update.
CD 29, 18DPO.
Still no AF. 5 days late today.
Slight cramping this evening, a little painful at times, but nothing horrible. Mostly on my right side today.
Backache is a little better today.
Still dead tired. Slept 10.5 hours, feeling refreshed. That lasted 3 hours.
Testing in the morning (13 hours now).


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> oh no, I hope this isn't a bad sign but I just saw some really light brown cm with a tiny tiny bit of blood. I don't know why but this just put me on the verge of tears.
> 
> It could be a great sign!! Keep the faith-fx'ed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I looked again and it was more of an egg white consistency cm with a bit of bood mixed in. Looked very different than AF. I'm trying to keep the faith and the tears away. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, keep the faith and everything crossed!!! I think it could be good as well...further burrowing in :winkwink:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ooh, I never thought of that!! yep, that's definitely what it is. :) I'm thinking good thoughts, good thoughts, good thoughts.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hate to hear that Mother's Day is such a bummer for everyone. I've got a mixed bag this year. I don't have a mother or any grandmother's left, but this is my first mother's day as an official "stepmom." I got a card from the IL's and my SS and DH got me a gift, although it hasn't come in yet. I'm happy that all I do is recognized, even if I'm not the official "mom" but man, it makes not being a "real" mom kind of suck! 

And in case any of you feel nuts for buying stuff every time AF shows up, just know that I go out and buy maternity clothes every single month!! Needless to say after so many cycles I have more than I'll ever wear. I have no idea what I'll do with it all if I never get pregnant. :cry: 

Someone asked what my normal LP is: 7-8 days. Awesome huh? :wacko: No TWW for me!! It's one week, at the most. 

It sounds like a couple people are near ov right now so I'll have 1WW/TWW buddies! yay!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Tiny update.
> CD 29, 18DPO.
> Still no AF. 5 days late today.
> Slight cramping this evening, a little painful at times, but nothing horrible. Mostly on my right side today.
> Backache is a little better today.
> Still dead tired. Slept 10.5 hours, feeling refreshed. That lasted 3 hours.
> Testing in the morning (13 hours now).

FX and lots and lots of dust!!!
:dust:

Can't wait until tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

I got my first ever +OPK!!! My first (documented) LH surge is here...yay! My Mother's Day just got made. I'm so excited! I was so prepping myself for an anovulatory cycle...this is such a weight off my shoulders :happydance:

Time to get to work :winkwink:
:sex: :sex: :sex:
 



Attached Files:







firstOPK.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsChezek

OperationBbyO said:
 

> I hate to hear that Mother's Day is such a bummer for everyone. I've got a mixed bag this year. I don't have a mother or any grandmother's left, but this is my first mother's day as an official "stepmom." I got a card from the IL's and my SS and DH got me a gift, although it hasn't come in yet. I'm happy that all I do is recognized, even if I'm not the official "mom" but man, it makes not being a "real" mom kind of suck!
> 
> And in case any of you feel nuts for buying stuff every time AF shows up, just know that I go out and buy maternity clothes every single month!! Needless to say after so many cycles I have more than I'll ever wear. I have no idea what I'll do with it all if I never get pregnant. :cry:
> 
> Someone asked what my normal LP is: 7-8 days. Awesome huh? :wacko: No TWW for me!! It's one week, at the most.
> 
> It sounds like a couple people are near ov right now so I'll have 1WW/TWW buddies! yay!!!!

I should hopefully O tomorrow and then my 2ww begins so I'll be joining you! Though I'm pretty sure my LP won't be that short :nope: But I have no idea how long it will be...I expect it to be 14 days or so :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

ZeeZ said:


> Happy Mothers day everyone. Hopefully by next year we'll all be holding our own little ones so fx for lots of BFP.
> 
> any one testing today? If so good luck.
> 
> BFN yesterday and AF just showed today but was relieved about knowing. If she didn't I would have just kept POAS all week. At least now I can have a glass of wine and start getting ready to O.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect this first month to be so rough so thanks for getting me through it everyone.

I think the first month is the absolute worst! I hadn't found this site yet, I was convinced I was preg, I had a horrible cold for the last few days of the tww and had a huge breakdown at work because I felt so horrible and didn't want to take any meds AND af was a few days late.

I think it gets a little easier after the first cycle...not a whole lot but a little :haha:

good luck for your second try :)


----------



## luna_19

oh also good luck preg_pilot 5 days late is super exciting!

currently still having no af symptoms, normally I would be having increased cm and bbs would be super swollen and sore by now...this wait is killing me!


----------



## VellyBelle

I may be out this month :( it feels like the :witch: has been trying to get me all day. No sign of her yet but I'm going to need a heating pad for my tummy soon. I feel positively lousy, I had to run to the store just now and the whole time I was there I just wanted to go to bed. Bleh...


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> I got my first ever +OPK!!! My first (documented) LH surge is here...yay! My Mother's Day just got made. I'm so excited! I was so prepping myself for an anovulatory cycle...this is such a weight off my shoulders :happydance:
> 
> Time to get to work :winkwink:
> :sex: :sex: :sex:

Awesome, go get to work woman! ;)

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Baking, pilot, luna and belle-got everything crossed for you!

Chezek-get off line and into bed ;)


----------



## Smiley25

preg_pilot said:


> Tiny update.
> CD 29, 18DPO.
> Still no AF. 5 days late today.
> Slight cramping this evening, a little painful at times, but nothing horrible. Mostly on my right side today.
> Backache is a little better today.
> Still dead tired. Slept 10.5 hours, feeling refreshed. That lasted 3 hours.
> Testing in the morning (13 hours now).

Pls keep us updated... I'm so excited ..... Almost as if it were me......pls let us know... Hoping for the :bfp:


----------



## Smiley25

bakingbabe said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I got my first ever +OPK!!! My first (documented) LH surge is here...yay! My Mother's Day just got made. I'm so excited! I was so prepping myself for an anovulatory cycle...this is such a weight off my shoulders :happydance:
> 
> Time to get to work :winkwink:
> :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Awesome, go get to work woman! :wink:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Go girl....


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms-just wondering how you are?


----------



## grkprn

I took an OPK today (why??? Because I like to POAS!!!) and it was almost positive. Wondering if its the clomid? :shrug:

Anyhow, I was conducting an experiment to see what it would show on cd6 and I was quite surprised. I have an US on cd14 to see how big the follicle(s) is (are)...I swear I can feel it now!

Oh and never watch The Notebook while taking hormones....bad, bad idea :dohh:


----------



## Smimms

Hi Veganlily! I'm celebrating mother's day with my mom. Waiting until tomorrow to test. Everything is going well feeling good. How are you hun?


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> oh also good luck preg_pilot 5 days late is super exciting!
> 
> currently still having no af symptoms, normally I would be having increased cm and bbs would be super swollen and sore by now...this wait is killing me!

My best friend had NO symptoms when she was preggers with her first so FX!!! 
:dust:



VellyBelle said:


> I may be out this month :( it feels like the :witch: has been trying to get me all day. No sign of her yet but I'm going to need a heating pad for my tummy soon. I feel positively lousy, I had to run to the store just now and the whole time I was there I just wanted to go to bed. Bleh...

Awww I'm sorry to hear you're in pain :nope: Hopefully the :witch: won't show and all the suffering will be worth the bean!! Crossing everything for you Belle!! :hugs:



grkprn said:


> I took an OPK today (why??? Because I like to POAS!!!) and it was almost positive. Wondering if its the clomid? :shrug:
> 
> Anyhow, I was conducting an experiment to see what it would show on cd6 and I was quite surprised. I have an US on cd14 to see how big the follicle(s) is (are)...I swear I can feel it now!
> 
> Oh and never watch The Notebook while taking hormones....bad, bad idea :dohh:

:haha: I can't watch it on my very own hormones as is!!! So I would have to banish all sappy films :dohh: You are taking POAS addiction to a whole new level! lol But a slight positive is always good, no? I'm not sure but I think I read that Clomid shouldn't affect OPK tests. So that would be awesome, right??



Smimms said:


> Hi Veganlily! I'm celebrating mother's day with my mom. Waiting until tomorrow to test. Everything is going well feeling good. How are you hun?

Hi Smimms! I was worried about you too. Let us know how the test goes tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


I had a great Mother's Day - I'm pretty sure the +OPK put a rose tinted tone on everything but the dinner was a success, everyone (including DH and I) thought the meal was great and we finished off with a trip to the ice cream parlor which always puts a smile on my face. :happydance:

I'm super super excited for this week for all the TESTERS!!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

And for my very own bonkathon :winkwink: he he he
Hugs to all!
:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Well, the witch got me in the middle of the night, but I knew that was going to happen. What surprises me a little is the 11 day luteal phase-it's usually 12-13. We'll see what happens this month. Just paid for a year of fertility friend VIP but I hope I won't need it! Considering preseed but think we will just do another month without anything particularly special and then think about ramping it up. Sorta bummed but I had a feeling this was not our month all along, so I'm really alright. I also think that we might move to dtd every other day rather than every day during the fertile period particularly since it is very possible that oh has some sperm motility or supply issues after his (successful) vasectomy reversal. 

Smimms-good to hear you're ok, please keep us posted. Am so grateful you started this thread. 

Everyone-have fun dtd, testing, and enjoying your life no matter what is happening with your cycles!!

Xoxoxo,
Lily


----------



## preg_pilot

tested today... bfn... next test on thursday if AF doesn´t show.


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Well, the witch got me in the middle of the night, but I knew that was going to happen. What surprises me a little is the 11 day luteal phase-it's usually 12-13. We'll see what happens this month. Just paid for a year of fertility friend VIP but I hope I won't need it! Considering preseed but think we will just do another month without anything particularly special and then think about ramping it up. Sorta bummed but I had a feeling this was not our month all along, so I'm really alright. I also think that we might move to dtd every other day rather than every day during the fertile period particularly since it is very possible that oh has some sperm motility or supply issues after his (successful) vasectomy reversal.
> 
> Smimms-good to hear you're ok, please keep us posted. Am so grateful you started this thread.
> 
> Everyone-have fun dtd, testing, and enjoying your life no matter what is happening with your cycles!!
> 
> 
> 
> Xoxoxo,
> Lily

Hi Lily!! Sorry to hear about AF nabbin' ya' in the middle of the night!! I'm glad to you're in good spirits none the less! And it was probably a good idea to join this site right away. I waited a few months to take it all seriously. I didnt even start REALLY charting until a week before my last O. I really have my FX'd to make it all work this month. Looks like we'll O around the same time. GL!


----------



## MD1223

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day! 

*Veganlily *- I am sorry about AF showing. 

So, we were at a family reunion this weekend and my SIL got her BFP yesterday! I am really close to my brother and SIL and this will be their third. So excited for them! Of course, I am hoping we aren't far behind. They seem to get pregnant so easily. We are all basically around the same age. My DH is of course worried that if we don't get our BFP this month I will be pretty emotional about it given their news. I'm going to really try to keep my head up and focus on all the positive, but it will be a little hard. 

And . . . yesterday, after all my talk about waiting until one day late, I tested at 10 dpo and in the middle of the day! Ha! After my SIL got hers, I couldn't help it. I knew it was very early and on top of it not FMU, but I couldn't resist with it being Mother's Day. It was a :BFN:. It did have an evap line and even though I knew it was an evap line, it still made me feel a little better - ha! Now, I am going to try to hold out until Wed FMU or Thurs FMU. 

*Luna* - I also don't have any symptoms. I usually have sore bb's by now for AF. Hoping that is a good sign! I have been extremely tired, though (it's back!). I took an hour and a half nap on Saturday (and I never nap) and I fell asleep twice! yesterday in the middle of the day! 

I hope everyone is feeling well and staying positive.


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi Lily!! Sorry to hear AF got you in the middle of the night. :( 

Preg_Pilot, I'm sorry about the BFN but there is still hope. I hope the :witch: stays away!! 

Smimms, I'm glad you're doing okay. I am grateful for you starting this thread. The support on here is amazing. 

My temp dropped today so I have no idea what to think. I still have the gassiness, cramping (but still really mild), and really tired. i wanted to test today but I am holding off til at least tomorrow at 13 dpo. Fx'ed for all us!

:dust:


----------



## MD1223

*Alisa and Zeez and Veganlily* - Im sorry about AF. We're all sending positive thoughts and lots of :dust: for this cycle.

*Preg_Pilot* I'm sorry about your BFN. I think we are pretty close in our cycles, right? I am 11 DPO today. Still a little early. FX'd.

*MrsChez and Kmae* - yay for +OPKs! Enjoy that :sex:!

*OperationBby and anyone else new on this thread* - welcome! Glad you joined us. 

:hugs: for anyone that needs one right now! 

FX'd and :dust: for all the testers this week!


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Well, the witch got me in the middle of the night, but I knew that was going to happen. What surprises me a little is the 11 day luteal phase-it's usually 12-13. We'll see what happens this month. Just paid for a year of fertility friend VIP but I hope I won't need it! Considering preseed but think we will just do another month without anything particularly special and then think about ramping it up. Sorta bummed but I had a feeling this was not our month all along, so I'm really alright. I also think that we might move to dtd every other day rather than every day during the fertile period particularly since it is very possible that oh has some sperm motility or supply issues after his (successful) vasectomy reversal.
> 
> Smimms-good to hear you're ok, please keep us posted. Am so grateful you started this thread.
> 
> Everyone-have fun dtd, testing, and enjoying your life no matter what is happening with your cycles!!
> 
> 
> 
> Xoxoxo,
> Lily
> 
> Hi Lily!! Sorry to hear about AF nabbin' ya' in the middle of the night!! I'm glad to you're in good spirits none the less! And it was probably a good idea to join this site right away. I waited a few months to take it all seriously. I didnt even start REALLY charting until a week before my last O. I really have my FX'd to make it all work this month. Looks like we'll O around the same time. GL!Click to expand...

Yes we will definitely remain o/2ww buddies! Valentines babies has a nice ring to it right? Though I do tend to ovulate closer to day 20 than day 14, so you may leap in front of me....

Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple days, including those who have already gotten bfn's-it's not over til af shows!! I'm watching all of you (md, baking, luna, pilot, and more!!)


----------



## MD1223

*Smimms *- I was just trying to read back a few pages to catch up and saw your post. I am so sorry. I realize you might not be back on BNB, but wanted to send a little note just in case. We all really appreciate you starting these over 30 TTC threads and for all your positive words during this time. I pray that you find peace with your decision and whatever your test results may be this month. 

Glad you had a nice Mother's Day with your mom. Hope we will see you around. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> OK so what are the new testing dates?? Anyone testing on Mother's Day still? AND NO PRESSURE!!! I mean it...I'm just curious :flower:
> 
> *VellyBelle* you'll be DPO14 on Sunday right? Anyone else?
> 
> :gun: NO less than DPO12 testers allowed! Not on my watch :nope: :grr:
> 
> I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s roll in next week!!!! It will be so good to see :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

Whoops - I should have caught up on this thread and read this post before testing yesterday at 10 pdo! Thanks for trying to keep us in line! :haha:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, :happydance:For your +opk! Looks like we will be in the tww together. My temp went up today so I think I ov'd on Mothers Day. I have never had over a 12 day LP but on Clomid which can extend it- which I'll be keeping in mind so I don't get too excited if AF is late. 

Alisa, Zeezy, Veganlily, sorry about AF. Now go yell at her and tell her she can't come back next time for 9 months. I did that last time and hopes she listens. :gun:

Bakingbabe, I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!

PregPiolot, bummer about the bfn, but AF being 5 days late is a very good sign. F'xed.

Grkprn, actually Clomid can affect opk results which I guess is why they tell you not to start testing with opks until cd12. But you may want to get some bd'ing in just to be safe:winkwink:.

Smimms, it's is so helpful o have this thread. Being in your 30's and ttc #1 is so different then being in your 29's and trying to do so. It is so helpful to have a group of women who are in the same boat and can help each other through it.:flower:


----------



## Kmae

Typo on Smimms, meant to type 20's not 29's


----------



## MrsChezek

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you in the night *VeganLily*&#8230;how annoying!!! I paid up for FF just a month ago myself and decided to give charting a go. I hope we both don't get too much use of it!!!! :hugs:

*pre_pilot* - here's to a BFP on Thursday!!!! FX
:dust:

*MD1223* - you're excused for testing under such circumstances!!! FX for you for a BFP on Wed/Thurs!!! And congrats to your SIL :hugs:

*bakingbabe* - good job holding out! AND FX for you for tomorrow!!!! Hope it's a BFP! xx


I'm off to my last scheduled PT - it's a re-eval so hopefully I'll be deemed good to go. I don't want to drive 1.5 hours each way anymore!!!

:hug: to all!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> So sorry to hear the :witch: got you in the night *VeganLily*how annoying!!! I paid up for FF just a month ago myself and decided to give charting a go. I hope we both don't get too much use of it!!!! :hugs:
> 
> *pre_pilot* - here's to a BFP on Thursday!!!! FX
> :dust:
> 
> *MD1223* - you're excused for testing under such circumstances!!! FX for you for a BFP on Wed/Thurs!!! And congrats to your SIL :hugs:
> 
> *bakingbabe* - good job holding out! AND FX for you for tomorrow!!!! Hope it's a BFP! xx
> 
> 
> I'm off to my last scheduled PT - it's a re-eval so hopefully I'll be deemed good to go. I don't want to drive 1.5 hours each way anymore!!!
> 
> :hug: to all!!!

I hope you're deemed good to go, Mrs. Chezek!
I've had light pink spotting today at 12 dpo so I'm not as super hopeful as I was yesterday but the :witch: isn't here yet so let's continue to keep those fingers crossed!! 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## grkprn

Kmae said:


> Grkprn, actually Clomid can affect opk results which I guess is why they tell you not to start testing with opks until cd12. But you may want to get some bd'ing in just to be safe:winkwink:.

Thank you! I actually called my RE's office this morning and the nurse told me the same thing. She said to start OPK's on cd10, rather than the day after the last day of AF. We'll definitely get some bd'ing in this week.....just to be on the safe side! :wink:

Personally, I think I'll be moving my OPKs and HPTs to my closet. A little less accessible than under the bathroom sink!! :laugh2:

:hug: to all!


----------



## Smiley25

Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....


----------



## MrsChezek

:cry: 6 more weeks of PT! I don't think I'm going to stick with it though&#8230;I'll do two more weeks and deem myself done. It's just too much! On a positive note, I got cramps on my left side starting at 1:30pm (almost 4pm now) and they are still there but milder. YAY! :happydance: I'm hoping that's my eggy being released! 

I sent hubby off to the gym while I was out to boost his testosterone and produce more :spermy: as his quantities were low on the SA test. We're doing the everyday thing this time around and we BDed at 10pm last night so it's less than 24hrs but I think I O'ed 2.5 hours ago so I don't want to miss eggy. I'll wait another 1.5 hours and seduce him :bunny: FX one of his swimmers is successful!!! It takes only one after all :winkwink:


*bakingbabe* - Crossing everything for you that AF stays away!!!!!! and more dust!
:dust:

*grkprn* - oh good, I'm glad you got a hold of your doc and thanks for clarifying&#8230;sorry for misinforming you with my poor memory :shy: Good idea to move the pee sticks farther away&#8230;on a back shelf :winkwink:

Poor *smiley* :hugs: I remember when my BFF got preg and I found out - it was around the time I wanted to get started on TTC but we couldn't and it really hit me hard. Just try to focus on the positive - this is your bestie who got the good news and you get to be an auntie&#8230;our turn will come too&#8230;soon I hope :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....

I know it can be frustrating but it will happen for you too!


12 dpo and things are still looking good for me for now :D


----------



## pinkydinky

:flower: Hello all, great thread! I am 32, DH and I have been TTC #1 for just over a year. Moved cross country in January, let things settle down and now hopping on the TTC train again! :happydance: choo choo! here's hoping we ALL have a stop in BFP-ville soon! :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kmae*! Can't believe I missed your post - I think we posted simultaneously earlier and I just read back to where I last posted. We'd be one day apart on our O - I don't know what my LP is either so I'm assuming the 14 day avg. Either way, we'll be going through TWW together! Wanna buddy up?

FX for you *Luna*! Keep us posted. Are you testing on Wed?

Hi *Pinky*! Welcome :hi: This is a great thread indeed :thumbup: I love it here! Good luck with your efforts - where are you in your cycle?

OK, time to OPK and then get some work doneit's been a very unproductive work day for me so far - too excited still about the +OPK!! :dohh:


----------



## Alisa SD

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....

Ohhhhh Noooo!!!!! Congrats to your BFF, but I am very sorry you're so sad!!! TTC (especially Numero Uno) is a ROLLERCOASTER of emotions. You'll get there Girl!!! Try your hardest to keep your chin up!!! :flower:


----------



## Alisa SD

Hello Ladies! So after reading up some more on Fertile CM I have decided to start using it RIGHT AWAY! Day 1 of my cycle, instead of Day 5 or whenever my period stops. Just in case you're wondering what it's like, it bumps up the libido by like 10 notches!!! I highly RECOMMEND it! I thought it was simply due to ovulation last time, but these pills are AWESOME! hahahaha.

I also purchased a Progesterone cream called "Fertilica" that is made from Mexican yams instead of soy. I am going to try using it during my luteal phase. FX'd!!!


----------



## luna_19

MrsChezek I'm going to try to wait until Friday...


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies I am 30 and desperately ttc #1 for longer than I care to count at this point! hope you don't mind adding another one to the list. I just had bloodwork today confirming bfn so now I am waiting for AF so I can move on to the next round.


----------



## Kmae

MmrsChezek, I think we were posting at the same time! Yes, I would love to buddy up during our tww! I've never had a tww buddy before- my cycles re just too crazy. I thought I would feel ovulation pain since I was on Clomid this cycle but I didn't -so I couldn't pinpoint it. Do you always get ov pain each cycle?

Smiley, I know exactly how you feel. A friend of mine got pg the same WEEK I did but I mc'd. When she announced she was pg all I could think of was that should of also been me announcing it:nope:. Then she had her baby a day after my due date and posted her baby's pics on FB...and SI was not pg still. It just tore my heart apart. I am happy for her but also frustrated and sad that I couldn't experience it ith her. Hopefully, you won't be far behind!

Pinkydinky, :hi: this is a great thread and you will get tons of support here!


----------



## Kmae

L4hope, welcome! I hope its your turn to get a bfp this next round!


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, it's not looking too good for me. :( Stronger AF-like cramps and bright red spotting. I can only imagine the :witch: will be here soon. I am so heartbroken right now.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Josie1999

hi ladies, i am 31 and would love to join! i started TTC in jan 2012 and sadly mc in february. i am on my second cycle of ttc and also in my tww. i am testing on the 23rd....


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Well, it's not looking too good for me. :( Stronger AF-like cramps and bright red spotting. I can only imagine the :witch: will be here soon. I am so heartbroken right now.

Sorry baking-the spotting mixed with temp decrease is heartbreaking, I know. Hang in there sweetie-if it is af, maybe a valentines baby instead! :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Josie1999 said:


> hi ladies, i am 31 and would love to join! i started TTC in jan 2012 and sadly mc in february. i am on my second cycle of ttc and also in my tww. i am testing on the 23rd....

Welcome-fx'ed for your testing next week! You can hang out here until it's time.


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> *Preg_Pilot* I'm sorry about your BFN. I think we are pretty close in our cycles, right? I am 11 DPO today. Still a little early. FX'd.

Thanks.
I was 19DPO today. 20 tomorrow. AF is offically 7 days late tomorrow.


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's not looking too good for me. :( Stronger AF-like cramps and bright red spotting. I can only imagine the :witch: will be here soon. I am so heartbroken right now.
> 
> Sorry baking-the spotting mixed with temp decrease is heartbreaking, I know. Hang in there sweetie-if it is af, maybe a valentines baby instead! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Lily. The spotting is itermitterment now so I don't know what to think. I took some tylenol for the cramping and it's helping (which it never usually does with AF cramps) so who knows. This month we dtd on even cycle days so next month we'll be trying the odd cycle days. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

preg_pilot said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_Pilot* I'm sorry about your BFN. I think we are pretty close in our cycles, right? I am 11 DPO today. Still a little early. FX'd.
> 
> Thanks.
> I was 19DPO today. 20 tomorrow. AF is offically 7 days late tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck, preg_pilot! :dust:


----------



## Smiley25

Fx for preg_pilot.... Things are looking great for you.... I have never been late...AF visits me right on schedule like a SSI check......never off schedule...


----------



## Smiley25

Josie1999 said:


> hi ladies, i am 31 and would love to join! i started TTC in jan 2012 and sadly mc in february. i am on my second cycle of ttc and also in my tww. i am testing on the 23rd....



Welcome Josie1999..... I have been ttc since Jan. as well!


----------



## luna_19

Smiley25 said:


> Josie1999 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i am 31 and would love to join! i started TTC in jan 2012 and sadly mc in february. i am on my second cycle of ttc and also in my tww. i am testing on the 23rd....
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Josie1999..... I have been ttc since Jan. as well!Click to expand...

We started in Jan too! And you're testing on my bday josie, good luck :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Good job on taking charge of things and getting all the tools you need to succeed *Alisa*! With that go-getter attitude, you'll get your BFP in no time! :thumbup:

FX for Friday it is *Luna*!!! :flower:

*L4Hope* - welcome and hope this thread gives you the luck you need for a BFP next cycle!! And that AF shows up soon so you can get a fresh start :flower:
*
Kmae *- yay! :happydance: this is my first cycle buddy as well - I just learned about the idea a few days ago :thumbup: And my cycles have been irregular since coming off BCP in Dec so I don't really know what to expect from my cycle either! It's also my first time charting on FF so it's all one big mystery :winkwink: But I'm glad to have a buddy! I believe *Joey* O'ed on Sunday as well - perhaps she would like to join us?? Oh and I've felt O pain ever since I've read about it - so the last two cycles. It's weird to finally learn what my body's been trying to tell me all along! 

*bakingbabe* - I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting :cry: I hope she is quick so you can get a fresh start! You can go get something nice for yourself - baby clothes, maternity stuff or a big bottle of your favorite wine!!! :hugs: We're all here for you! And I love your even/odd cycle strategy. I'll keep it in mind :flower:
*
Josie* - welcome! :hi: 
Sorry to hear about your journey so far but hopefully this cycle you'll get a sticky bean! FX and hope your stay with us is short!
*
preg_pilot* - so stressful!!! How are you so calm??? FX and TX and lots of dust!
:dust:
*
Smiley* - I wish my cycles worked like clock work!!! Very jealous. Mine are a total crap shoot right now but hopefully they'll normalize soon.


AFM, I'm good. I feel like we've done all we could so far so I'm happy with that. Hopefully my temps will support the idea that I Oed today (all other signs pointing to it) and I'll be kicking off TWW tomorrow. I guess I should head to bed since it's midnight and I want to get a good temp reading at 6:30am! :sleep:

Hang in there girls! We can do this :hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie1999 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i am 31 and would love to join! i started TTC in jan 2012 and sadly mc in february. i am on my second cycle of ttc and also in my tww. i am testing on the 23rd....
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Josie1999..... I have been ttc since Jan. as well!Click to expand...
> 
> We started in Jan too! And you're testing on my bday josie, good luck :)Click to expand...

Me too!!! Started in Jan as well :flower:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

With my crazy cycles, I had what I think (FX) were O pains today. I had a little twingy cramping on my lower right side where I assume my ovaries are and it hurts just a bit when I move and touch there. Just in case, I made sure that we bd'd this afternoon. I am going to go on the assumption that I am on my tww (pcos makes anything hard to say definitely). I am planning on testing June 1st. Hopefully I can give my OH a wonderful father's day present! :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies!

As expected, AF arrived while we were in Rome, so onto a new cycle for me. I wonder how long this one will be. I plan on seeing a doc this cycle though, and if they cannot help me yet, I will start vitex


----------



## Veganlily

Rmsh-glad that you are on a fresh start and going this is your cycle! How the heck was Rome??

Baking-thinking of you-please keep us posted

Gypsy and Chezek-congrats on the o! Now its time to kick back and wait :coffee: and hopefully you can enjoy the next two weeks...

Pilot-you test again tomorrow right?

Alisa-how are you feeling? My period is wearing me out but it's also always a relief to start a new cycle and to have the symptoms begin to subside (bloat, nausea, tender bb's, etc.)

Smimms-are you still checking in here? Been wondering about you...


----------



## rmsh1

Rome was great, we had a lot more time there this time compared the last time we went, so we really got to see everything we wanted to. Plus was nice to leave this miserable weather behind!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *
> preg_pilot* - so stressful!!! How are you so calm??? FX and TX and lots of dust!
> :dust:

Not calm, just always sleepy and busy with work. :wacko:
I almost only work and sleep these days. Nothing stressful though, I´m good at my job ;):coffee:
But yea. I was completely stressed out until Monday, when I tested, but when I got my second :bfn: I decided, that whatever happens happens, if af doesn´t show, I´m gonna test on thursday, and every week thereafter until either AF shows :af: , or until I get a :bfp:
When/if I get a :bfp: it´s a matter of hiding it from everybody until about 12 weeks along, so maybe it´s a good thing that I´m hiding it from myself too, for the first few weeks? :haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> Rmsh-glad that you are on a fresh start and going this is your cycle! How the heck was Rome??
> 
> Baking-thinking of you-please keep us posted
> 
> Gypsy and Chezek-congrats on the o! Now its time to kick back and wait :coffee: and hopefully you can enjoy the next two weeks...
> 
> Pilot-you test again tomorrow right?
> 
> Alisa-how are you feeling? My period is wearing me out but it's also always a relief to start a new cycle and to have the symptoms begin to subside (bloat, nausea, tender bb's, etc.)
> 
> Smimms-are you still checking in here? Been wondering about you...

Nope, holding off until Thursday, my next chance at home with mom at work :blush:


----------



## bakingbabe

No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all, how is everyone doing today?

CD 2 so not much going on my side. waiting to O is soo much easier than waiting to test. I get to distract myself with calculations for BD days on all possible cycle lenths and researching suppliments etc.

Thanks for all the support and good thoughts

Simms - not sure if you're checking in at all but if you are hope that you doing well and everything worked out for you.

Pilot - I've got all my fx for you.

MrsChezek - congrats on the O! 

Rmsh1- welcome back, sounds lovely.

Baking Babe - so sorry about your BFN. hope that it's just too early still.

Have a good one and lots of Baby dust everyone!


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(

But your temp went back up today-nice spike!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(
> 
> But your temp went back up today-nice spike!Click to expand...

Yeah, but it was about an hour later than usual. I lost the first temp at my usual time (alarm sounds and I take my temp and then go back to sleep for a bit) so I had to take it again. We'll see how today goes. How are you doing?


----------



## MD1223

rmsh1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> As expected, AF arrived while we were in Rome, so onto a new cycle for me. I wonder how long this one will be. I plan on seeing a doc this cycle though, and if they cannot help me yet, I will start vitex

Sorry! I guess that was at least helpful in relaxing and being able to have a glass of wine on vacay (rather than being stuck in limbo). Glad you had a great vacay! 

*Preg_Pilot* - Oh, whoops! I wonder who I was thinking of. In any event, seems very positive that AF is staying away. GL and FX'd!!! 

Welcome, *L4Hope and Josie*!

*BakingBabe* - FX'd for you! Hopefully, the spotting was just that and not the start of AF. 

I hope everyone is feeling well and positive today! :flower:

Held out on testing again this morning. Wonder if I can make it until Thursday (14 dpo and day AF is due). Anyone else on same cycle day? I have a little bit of a sore throat now. And my bb's are still not sore at all. Very weird for me. Although, I did have a sharp pain in my right last night when I was falling asleep - felt like someone was sticking a pin in my b through my nip - ouch. 

:dust: for all of us! We need to get the :bfp:'s rolling on this thread!!!


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(

Hi! I think we are on the same cycle. Today is day 26 for me too. It may still be a little early. I decided not to test this morning. I was looking at the 2ww symptom website and a lot of ladies got BFN's at 12dpo and got BFP's at 14 dpo or later. You're not out until AF shows. FX'd for you!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> As expected, AF arrived while we were in Rome, so onto a new cycle for me. I wonder how long this one will be. I plan on seeing a doc this cycle though, and if they cannot help me yet, I will start vitex
> 
> Sorry! I guess that was at least helpful in relaxing and being able to have a glass of wine on vacay (rather than being stuck in limbo). Glad you had a great vacay!
> 
> *Preg_Pilot* - Oh, whoops! I wonder who I was thinking of. In any event, seems very positive that AF is staying away. GL and FX'd!!!
> 
> Welcome, *L4Hope and Josie*!
> 
> *BakingBabe* - FX'd for you! Hopefully, the spotting was just that and not the start of AF.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well and positive today! :flower:
> 
> Held out on testing again this morning. Wonder if I can make it until Thursday (14 dpo and day AF is due). Anyone else on same cycle day? I have a little bit of a sore throat now. And my bb's are still not sore at all. Very weird for me. Although, I did have a sharp pain in my right last night when I was falling asleep - felt like someone was sticking a pin in my b through my nip - ouch.
> 
> :dust: for all of us! We need to get the :bfp:'s rolling on this thread!!!Click to expand...

Hi MD1223! Thursday will be 14dpo for me too! I'm keeping my fx'ed that the weird spotting yesterday was not AF!! I have a kinda weird pulling sensation this morning, no real noticeable spotting so far. 
I hope you can hold out testing til Thursday!! Fx'ed for your bfp! :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(
> 
> Hi! I think we are on the same cycle. Today is day 26 for me too. It may still be a little early. I decided not to test this morning. I was looking at the 2ww symptom website and a lot of ladies got BFN's at 12dpo and got BFP's at 14 dpo or later. You're not out until AF shows. FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...

Hi MD! Yeah, it was probably to early this morning but I am terribly impatient!! Fx'ed for both us on Thursday! 

Maybe I'll get pampered and showered with flowers and jewelry on Thursday to take my mind off of any test results (It's our anniversary). :) 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(
> 
> Hi! I think we are on the same cycle. Today is day 26 for me too. It may still be a little early. I decided not to test this morning. I was looking at the 2ww symptom website and a lot of ladies got BFN's at 12dpo and got BFP's at 14 dpo or later. You're not out until AF shows. FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MD! Yeah, it was probably to early this morning but I am terribly impatient!! Fx'ed for both us on Thursday!
> 
> Maybe I'll get pampered and showered with flowers and jewelry on Thursday to take my mind off of any test results (It's our anniversary). :)
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Nothing flowers and jewelry can't fix! :) Maybe it was late implantation bleeding. Can't implantation be anytime b/w 7 and 12 dpo typically and doesn't it take a little while for any implantation bleeding to appear after implantation?? Or maybe you are just supposed to have an anniversary bfp. FX'd!!! I am impatient too - I already tested at 10 dpo - ha! Which is why I was able to hold out this morning - didn't want to see another bfn. It is so funny how I can be so rational all the way up until the days that it is a tiny bit possible for bfp and then all goes out the door and I get crazy hoping for that bfp again. I hope we can be bump buddies!!! FX'd for us! 



:dust: :dust: :dust:!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Rmsh-glad that you are on a fresh start and going this is your cycle! How the heck was Rome??
> 
> Baking-thinking of you-please keep us posted
> 
> Gypsy and Chezek-congrats on the o! Now its time to kick back and wait :coffee: and hopefully you can enjoy the next two weeks...
> 
> Pilot-you test again tomorrow right?
> 
> Alisa-how are you feeling? My period is wearing me out but it's also always a relief to start a new cycle and to have the symptoms begin to subside (bloat, nausea, tender bb's, etc.)
> 
> Smimms-are you still checking in here? Been wondering about you...

Hi Lily!!! I had a SUPER gnarly PMS/Period 1-2 PUNCH! I was insane for 2 days before AF FINALLY showed up. Then I had some of the worst cramps I've had in years. Now I remember why I started taking BCP in the first place! :hugs:

Feeling much better today. The symptoms are starting to wear off. Finally got back on the treadmill this AM as well. Hope you're feeling well m'Dear!!! One day closer to O'ing!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Baking and md-it is sounding good for you both-got my fxed for you!

I'm doing ok-thanks alisa and baking for asking! I got a little blue yesterday about no bfp but don't feel as though I can really complain given that it was our first cycle actively ttc. I do have a nagging fear, however, that we won't be able to get pg-I've never been and oh had a vasectomy reversal, so we'll have to see. I love our life as-is and will be ok either way but now that we are trying I want it to happen immediately! Need to work on patience and faith, I think!

Alisa-I hear you on the gnarly period-ugh me too. Exercise always makes it better though! I've been working out too-helps a lot. Xo


----------



## Smiley25

preg_pilot said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *
> preg_pilot* - so stressful!!! How are you so calm??? FX and TX and lots of dust!
> :dust:
> 
> Not calm, just always sleepy and busy with work. :wacko:
> I almost only work and sleep these days. Nothing stressful though, I´m good at my job ;):coffee:
> But yea. I was completely stressed out until Monday, when I tested, but when I got my second :bfn: I decided, that whatever happens happens, if af doesn´t show, I´m gonna test on thursday, and every week thereafter until either AF shows :af: , or until I get a :bfp:
> When/if I get a :bfp: it´s a matter of hiding it from everybody until about 12 weeks along, so maybe it´s a good thing that I´m hiding it from myself too, for the first few weeks? :haha:Click to expand...

So you are waiting until Thursday to test? Im so excited for you......I want to know myself......:bfp: on its way!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet but a BFN this morning so I'm not hopeful. :(
> 
> Hi! I think we are on the same cycle. Today is day 26 for me too. It may still be a little early. I decided not to test this morning. I was looking at the 2ww symptom website and a lot of ladies got BFN's at 12dpo and got BFP's at 14 dpo or later. You're not out until AF shows. FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MD! Yeah, it was probably to early this morning but I am terribly impatient!! Fx'ed for both us on Thursday!
> 
> Maybe I'll get pampered and showered with flowers and jewelry on Thursday to take my mind off of any test results (It's our anniversary). :)
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing flowers and jewelry can't fix! :) Maybe it was late implantation bleeding. Can't implantation be anytime b/w 7 and 12 dpo typically and doesn't it take a little while for any implantation bleeding to appear after implantation?? Or maybe you are just supposed to have an anniversary bfp. FX'd!!! I am impatient too - I already tested at 10 dpo - ha! Which is why I was able to hold out this morning - didn't want to see another bfn. It is so funny how I can be so rational all the way up until the days that it is a tiny bit possible for bfp and then all goes out the door and I get crazy hoping for that bfp again. I hope we can be bump buddies!!! FX'd for us!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!Click to expand...

Yep, flowers and jewerly better be on the horizon on Thursday!! Hoping hubby got the hint last night. :) I'm not sure about implantation bleeding; I've read so many stories where it could be light pink or brown but mine's looking red. I am still wishful for an anniversary bfp for sure! That would be wonderful and it's probably why my hopes are so high. I also read that cramping is a sign and that any bleeding could be due to any movement in the cervix area or just leftover from the baby implanting in the uterine wall. OMG, I can't believe I know all this stuff. :) 

Testing is crazy. I want to test from like 10 dpo knowing that there will hardly be a chance it's positive but I can't help myself. And then when it's the day of, I wait to test and then AF comes bang on later that day. 

I hope we can bump buddies too! Fx'ed crossed for both of us!! Keep me updated on your testing. :hugs:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Baking and md-it is sounding good for you both-got my fxed for you!
> 
> I'm doing ok-thanks alisa and baking for asking! I got a little blue yesterday about no bfp but don't feel as though I can really complain given that it was our first cycle actively ttc. I do have a nagging fear, however, that we won't be able to get pg-I've never been and oh had a vasectomy reversal, so we'll have to see. I love our life as-is and will be ok either way but now that we are trying I want it to happen immediately! Need to work on patience and faith, I think!
> 
> Alisa-I hear you on the gnarly period-ugh me too. Exercise always makes it better though! I've been working out too-helps a lot. Xo

I feel the same way, Lily. I worry so much that I'll always be somebody's favorite babysitter or aunt but never a mom. It's such an irrational fear being that we've really only seriously tried since Jan; Dh gave the ok in Oct (after my fertile time of course) and we decided to ease into it over the holidays. Stress of the holidays and family is not an easy time to dtd or temp without getting caught! And if you decline a glass of wine, all the questions come out. 
Oh goodness, I wish I was around when they were giving out patience to people, I certainly missed that one! And have faith, our time will come. :) 

:hugs: Hope the period is over quickly so you can onto to trying soon!


----------



## MrsChezek

*gypsy* - GL hope this is your lucky cycle! FX

*preg_pilot* - LOL hiding it from yourself will certainly keep you in the right attitude to hide it from others!!! Best of luck and hope the witch stays away!!!

*bakingbabe* - sorry about the BFN but you're not out just yet so FX! And that temp spike is promising young lady :winkwink:

*MD* - though unpleasant, I guess sharp pains in BBs are good! lol FX and GL on Thursday!!!! xx

*Kmae* - how are you doing??? I have no symptoms today - just more EWCM. Decided to do one more OPK today just to make sure I get a negative so I know for sure I ovulated yesterday.


I'm back to PT today&#8230;AUGH. So tired of this crap! Not getting much work done which isn't good&#8230;I have to get stuff to my client end of this week and we're half way through Tuesday already :dohh:

:hug: to all my girls! xx


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, the :witch: arrived this afternoon. I can't deny it anymore. :( I kept hoping not but moving onward! Hopefully, it'll be quick and I can enjoy my anniversary weekend with hubster. 

Fx'ed crossed to all you ladies! I cannot tell you how much I love the support on this thread. :) Let's get making those Valentine's babies. :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

I´m so sorry the witch got you bakingbabe.
Fx crossed and lots of :dust: to you for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

preg_pilot said:


> I´m so sorry the witch got you bakingbabe.
> Fx crossed and lots of :dust: to you for this cycle :hugs:

Thanks, preg_pilot! Fx'ed for you as well! Hope Thursday is a lucky day for you. :) I've got fudgesicles and perhaps a cocktail on the agenda this evening. And lots of babydancing to look forward to. It will be my time someday.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry you're out bakingbabe :hugs:


Afm 13 dpo and I'm still in! :D


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I´m so sorry the witch got you bakingbabe.
> Fx crossed and lots of :dust: to you for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, preg_pilot! Fx'ed for you as well! Hope Thursday is a lucky day for you. :) I've got fudgesicles and perhaps a cocktail on the agenda this evening. And lots of babydancing to look forward to. It will be my time someday.Click to expand...

Awesome positive attitude! I'm sorry this wasn't your month, but maybe we'll both be making valentines babies?! I had a cocktail this evening - it was pretty fabulous. Enjoy it and your anniversary! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I´m so sorry the witch got you bakingbabe.
> Fx crossed and lots of :dust: to you for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, preg_pilot! Fx'ed for you as well! Hope Thursday is a lucky day for you. :) I've got fudgesicles and perhaps a cocktail on the agenda this evening. And lots of babydancing to look forward to. It will be my time someday.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome positive attitude! I'm sorry this wasn't your month, but maybe we'll both be making valentines babies?! I had a cocktail this evening - it was pretty fabulous. Enjoy it and your anniversary! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Lily! I'm trying to have a positive attitude about it all. Granted, it isn't always easy but I'm kinda thankful it came before our anniversary so I can adjust and just enjoy the day with my hubby. And yes, we will have those valentine's babies!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh no *bakingbabe*!!! Sorry to hear she got you :( At least now you know and can move on and not stress about the spotting! :hugs: Have an awesome anniversary weekend!!!! xx

That's the attitude *Lily*!!!! Mmmm I want a cocktailbut only DPO1 so looooong way to gohopefully NINE whole months! :winkwink: 

FX for Valentine's Day babies for you both! 
:hug:

I'm excited for our Thursday testers! Hoping for some BFPs :baby:
:dust:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, I am feeling hopeless at the moment. When I got pg (ended in mc) I had very sore nips the day after I ov'd. I really believe that is my telling sign. Currently, they feel completely normal so I'm not feeling too positive about this cyle. You stop PT next week right?

Bakingbabe, boooo for AF! I hope it leaves soon so you can have some fun during your anniversary:winkwink:

Pregpiolot, I can't wait until Thursday! I am getting very excited for you!


----------



## Josie1999

i am not feeling hopeful either....with my first pregnancy i had naseousness for a week before my BFP ( ended in mc) but right now i do not have that symptom....


----------



## nikkih1288

*bakingbabe* I am sorry you are out this month. But, I like your attitude. You get to start next cycle soon. I am stuck in the dreaded tww. I am 2dpo and experiencing a sore stomach. mild cramping and sensitive nipples. When I brush against them they hurt. Not crazy hurt but enough to notice. I am also a lot more hungry the last few days.Fingers crossed this might be our month. I am resisting the urge to test as I know it is way to early.


----------



## Josie1999

quick question: is 7dpo to early to test?


----------



## Alisa SD

Josie1999 said:


> quick question: is 7dpo to early to test?

WAY too soon Josie!!! Wait until ATLEAST 12dpo. 

Are you charting?


----------



## nikkih1288

Josie1999 said:


> quick question: is 7dpo to early to test?


Yes Josie unfortunately you will get a bfn if you do. I know it is hard to resist but I would wait until 12dpo or 1 day late if you can resist.


----------



## Josie1999

ok i will wait! it is hard....i dont feel i have any symptoms except for heartburn with a little bit of naseua but i think that my prenatals are doing that to me as i had it last month.

i do not chart, i use fertility monitors and opks


----------



## Veganlily

Nikki, Josie, kmae-fxed for all of you - I understand feeling like it's not your month, but you're not out until af shows! Keep us posted...dust to you...


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> Well, the :witch: arrived this afternoon. I can't deny it anymore. :( I kept hoping not but moving onward! Hopefully, it'll be quick and I can enjoy my anniversary weekend with hubster.
> 
> Fx'ed crossed to all you ladies! I cannot tell you how much I love the support on this thread. :) Let's get making those Valentine's babies. :hugs:

I'm sorry, bakingbabe! I hope it is a quick one and you can enjoy your anniversary weekend with your husband. FX'd and :dust: for you this cycle and maybe a Valentine's Day baby! 

Have a great anniversary! Tell us about all the fun gifts you get. ;) And, defy have a glass of champagne!


----------



## Breezy81

WELCOME to all the newbies :wave:


WOW we go away for the weekend and I'm so far behind! I'll try to catch up today as the day goes on.......

How is everyone? 

grk - how's the clomid side effects?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kmae* - each pregnancy is different! So don't lose hope just yet :hugs: I don't have ANY symptoms and it's DPO2 and my best friend had no idea she was pregnant until AF didn't show either so lack of symptoms can be good too.

You to *Josie*! No losing hope (see reasons above)

*Nikkih* - I'm 2DPO too! But no symptoms at allFX for both of us!

*Josie* - there is no way a POAS test would catch your pg hormone this early on! So if you test before DPO12, you're setting yourself up for a BFN. Don't do it! Just wait

Hi *Breezy*! :hi: How was your trip?


I'm off for a run to decompressgotta do stuff to make time fly! TWW sucks :coffee:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I wish I had no symptoms. After a doctors appointment on Monday I was convinced I am not pregnant this cycle and ready to move on. Now, I realize I would not have even implanted yet and getting all these symptoms. However, last month I had symptoms down to smells making me ill but doc said since I got :bfn: and my period I am not preggers. So now these new symptoms at 2dpo are driving me crazy. Wish I felt nothing. I am scared to get hopes up again and continue that cycle for months.


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks for all the support ladies! It means a lot. :) This morning has been bad with painful cramps, ugh! The :witch: is awful! I hope it stays away from you all in the tww. Next up, countdown to o! Living my life in two week segments, girls. Let's do this!


Oh and I will definitely let you know if hubby got the clue for jewelry, MD! :) I'm off to figure what kind of cake to make for him tomorrow.


----------



## melchicago

Hi Everyone!! I am a newbie and also >30 and TTC # 1: Would love to join this forum & this is my story sofar...

-Been on BCP since age 16, will be 32 in October
-Off BCP 8/2011
-Dx with mild PCOD 1/2012 *not overweight or insulin resistant*, dx only by AML >6
-Clomid first round 100mg days 3-9 with 1mg estradiol in April without ov
-Hubby's sperm analysis- abnormal by morphology only (he is taking L-Carnitine supplements per our RE)
-HSG in April- L tubes in spasm and therefore inconclusive but R side open. may have to repeat :(
-I am now on 2nd round of Clomid 150mg days 3-9 + 1mg estradiol. I am due for my US on Sat 5/20 to see if I have a viable follicle, if I do I will do the HCG shot and go for IUI on Sunday.... 

fingers crossed....:)

The clomid side effects this time around were the worse yet, so hopefully this time works and I wont have to try again. Any similar stories, support or advice?? 

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## luna_19

14 dpo! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

21DPO.
2 BFN´s down, and testing again in the morning.
Fx
:dust:


----------



## MD1223

melchicago said:


> Hi Everyone!! I am a newbie and also >30 and TTC # 1: Would love to join this forum & this is my story sofar...
> 
> -Been on BCP since age 16, will be 32 in October
> -Off BCP 8/2011
> -Dx with mild PCOD 1/2012 *not overweight or insulin resistant*, dx only by AML >6
> -Clomid first round 100mg days 3-9 with 1mg estradiol in April without ov
> -Hubby's sperm analysis- abnormal by morphology only (he is taking L-Carnitine supplements per our RE)
> -HSG in April- L tubes in spasm and therefore inconclusive but R side open. may have to repeat :(
> -I am now on 2nd round of Clomid 150mg days 3-9 + 1mg estradiol. I am due for my US on Sat 5/20 to see if I have a viable follicle, if I do I will do the HCG shot and go for IUI on Sunday....
> 
> fingers crossed....:)
> 
> The clomid side effects this time around were the worse yet, so hopefully this time works and I wont have to try again. Any similar stories, support or advice??
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!

Welcome! Sending lots of :dust: your way! 

Good luck, *Luna* and *preg_pilot*!! FX'd and sending :dust:!

I'm testing tomorrow morning too!


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies, I'm in my 30s and TTC#1 too! Last year I was diagnosed with endometriosis, had a laparoscopy and then had hormonal treatment to stop my periods for a while, so we put TTC on hold till recently.

Sorry I haven't read the whole thread, but from the post above me, it seems like some of you are testing tomorrow? Me too (assuming no major temp drop tomorrow morning and no AF!) - I'm either 18DPO or 13DPO (slightly erratic temps this month, but definitely got sustained temp rise so pretty sure I ovulated!). Good luck everyone!!


----------



## luna_19

good luck! :)


----------



## MD1223

Goldfish said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in my 30s and TTC#1 too! Last year I was diagnosed with endometriosis, had a laparoscopy and then had hormonal treatment to stop my periods for a while, so we put TTC on hold till recently.
> 
> Sorry I haven't read the whole thread, but from the post above me, it seems like some of you are testing tomorrow? Me too (assuming no major temp drop tomorrow morning and no AF!) - I'm either 18DPO or 13DPO (slightly erratic temps this month, but definitely got sustained temp rise so pretty sure I ovulated!). Good luck everyone!!

Me too - testing tomorrow! Good luck! :dust:!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE TESTERS THIS WEEK!!! I can't wait to see someone get a :bfp:!!!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, I am really hoping that is the case. I am 3dpo so only 1 day ahead of you! I really hope this is the one for both of us!

WOW so many testers tomorrow! I hope this thread is flooded with BFPs!

Melchicago, welcome! I was on 50mg of clomid this cycle (cd3-7)- but didn't get any SE. I have read that ladies get more SE with higher doses. If this cycle doesn't produce a BFP then I'll be doing Clomid again next cycle long with an IUI (well as long as my cyst didnt grow any bigger). My DH has mobility issues with his spermies (only 10% rapid movement). He is getting another SA on Monday so I am hoping the results are better.


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## MrsChezek

awww *nikkih* - sorry your body tricked you last cycle! But hopefully this time it's all for real :hugs: I don't really "want" symptoms - very happy without the nausea and aches but I want to be pg so if symptoms are required, I'm in!

*bakingbabe* - what kind of cake did you decide on??? Do you have an amazing german choc cake recipe to share? That's my hubby's fave :thumbup: I totally hear ya on the living in two week increments part! But I guess we should be thankful it's only 2 weeks we have to waitsome girls have to wait 3-4 weeks to O :hugs:

Welcome *Melchicago*! :hi: Sorry to hear your journeys been quite a tough one! :hugs: But hopefully this cycle will be the one for you!!! FX for 5/20! 

SOOOO excited for *Luna*, *preg_pilot* and *MD*!!! FX and lots and lots of baby dust!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

And our new threadie *Goldfish*!!! GL to you tomorrow as well!!

Crossing everything as I sleep tonightI hope to see lots of :bfp:s when I wake up!

:hug:


----------



## Veganlily

Luna, pilot, md, goldfish....well??!!! So excited for you - we need some BFP's on this thread! Fx'ed-keep us posted.

Chezek-nice temp spike post-o!

Baking-happy anniversary!

Talk to y'all soon-hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I hear you. 


Today I woke up with a sore throat and I also noticed my body which is extremley sensitive to hormones released at AF is acting as if I will get AF today. Wish I knew what was going on. My gyn did not do a pregnancy test when I went simply said if you got a period and got bfn you are not preggers. Who knows????? I'll test again a week from today. That will be 4 days before AF.


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies. Thanks so much for all the dust and GL. I hate to pop up this am with out a bfp for our thread, but it was a stark white :bfn:. :nope:

The good news, *bakingbabe*, is we can be cycle buddies! And, hopefully, bump buddies so soon! 

GL and :dust: for all of you yet to test. I hope someone else can bring us good news this morning!


----------



## MD1223

Oh, and Happy Anniversary, *bakingbabe*!!

Ok, I hope everyone has a great day. I must focus on work today and try to stay off of bnb. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty. 

*Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes. 
And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :) 

*edit: I figured it out. yay!

And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!
 



Attached Files:







100_8122.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Lily*! Unfortunately my temp plummeted back down this morning&#8230;not sure what that means but hopefully nothing bad! I'm a bit nervous and sad&#8230;but only time will tell!

Big hugs to *MD*! Sorry that you got a BFN but you're not out until the :witch: shows so FX!!!

I have to get a TON of work done today as well so I'll only be lurking to see if *preg_pilot, goldfish* and* Luna* come by with good news&#8230;


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty.
> 
> *Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes.
> And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :)
> 
> *edit: I figured it out. yay!
> 
> And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!

OMG! That is so AWESOME!!!! Happy Anniversary BB! You certainly ARE the "baking babe!"

Oh, that looks SO tasty!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Thanks *Lily*! Unfortunately my temp plummeted back down this morningnot sure what that means but hopefully nothing bad! I'm a bit nervous and sadbut only time will tell!
> 
> Big hugs to *MD*! Sorry that you got a BFN but you're not out until the :witch: shows so FX!!!
> 
> I have to get a TON of work done today as well so I'll only be lurking to see if *preg_pilot, goldfish* and* Luna* come by with good news

Hi MrsChezek!!! It is normal to experience a dip during IMPLANTATION! :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa SD

Well, interestingly enough I got a positive OPK this morning. Cycle day 5?! My cycles are so screwed up. The only reason I checked was because I had the normal ovulation symptoms, break out and high libido... My body just keeps spitting out eggs! OMG. Maybe I should try a different OPK? I mean, I'm still spotting a little from AF. Ugh.


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa-I would definitely be just to cover your bases-it can happen!

Chezek-it's a bit early for implantation I think, we will have to see what happens the next couple of days but I agree that implantation certainly is one possibility. A really low or high temp can happen anytime without impacting the overall picture-it's pretty clear you already ovulated. Isn't the 2ww tough??

Sorry about the bfn md-cycle/bump buddies for valentines babies sounds good.

Baking-you sure have earned your name!!


----------



## luna_19

I'm out
Boo :(


----------



## Alisa SD

luna_19 said:


> I'm out
> Boo :(

:hugs:
We try again next month! 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

WOW!! That's an amazing looking cake!!!! You go girl *bakigbabe*! :thumbup:

*Alisa* - hmmm good point. I didn't think of that as I'm only 3DPO. Isn't that too early for implantation??? As for you, I had a 19 day cycle two cycles ago so anything can happen!!! Get to work just in case :sex: :winkwink:

Thanks for your feedback *Lily*! I agree that it might be too early but I guess we'll see what my thermie will say tomorrowI'm more disheartened than I would have been because yesterday, when I took my temp, it was 97.7 - then, I got up right after taking it, peed and hopped back into bed and too my temp again. Curiosity got to me and I decided to see how much of an impact peeing would have and it read 97.3! I sort of ignored all that but when I got that temp again this morning, it all just freaked me out! I hope it's all ok down thereeggy is fertilized and safe and sound :flower:

Gonna do some stretching and get back to photo retouching...deadlines await!!


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> WOW!! That's an amazing looking cake!!!! You go girl *bakigbabe*! :thumbup:
> 
> *Alisa* - hmmm good point. I didn't think of that as I'm only 3DPO. Isn't that too early for implantation??? As for you, I had a 19 day cycle two cycles ago so anything can happen!!! Get to work just in case :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for your feedback *Lily*! I agree that it might be too early but I guess we'll see what my thermie will say tomorrowI'm more disheartened than I would have been because yesterday, when I took my temp, it was 97.7 - then, I got up right after taking it, peed and hopped back into bed and too my temp again. Curiosity got to me and I decided to see how much of an impact peeing would have and it read 97.3! I sort of ignored all that but when I got that temp again this morning, it all just freaked me out! I hope it's all ok down thereeggy is fertilized and safe and sound :flower:
> 
> Gonna do some stretching and get back to photo retouching...deadlines await!!

You're still above your coverline though Darlin'! You're fine, too soon to tell anything! :flower:

omg, the 2ww is hell.


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out
> Boo :(
> 
> :hugs:
> We try again next month!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Boo!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> I'm out
> Boo :(

Sorry to hear you're out *Luna*!!! Did the :witch: get you or a BFN?


----------



## Smiley25

bakingbabe said:


> Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty.
> 
> *Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes.
> And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :)
> 
> *edit: I figured it out. yay!
> 
> And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!

Go girl.... Cake looks great...


----------



## grkprn

bakingbabe said:


> Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty.
> 
> *Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes.
> And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :)
> 
> *edit: I figured it out. yay!
> 
> And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!

Wow!! Beautiful cake!! And I LOVE cake :winkwink:


----------



## luna_19

MrsChezek said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out
> Boo :(
> 
> Sorry to hear you're out *Luna*!!! Did the :witch: get you or a BFN?Click to expand...

Witch showed up and 2 days later than expected too :(
I've gone two entire cycles without testing early now, saves me money and I think getting a bfn is way worse anyway

I've informed hubby he has some more work ahead of him :haha:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, my temperature has dipped at 3 or 4 dpo in previous cycles. I read that it is normal right after ovulation since your body's estrogene and progesterone levels are transitioning. I bet it will be back up tomorrow!

Bakingbabe, WOW I wish I had your skills. That cake looks excellent! :thumbup:

luna, sorry that AF got you...I really hope this next cycle is your BFP.:hugs:

Alisa, it is possible to ov so early. Go bd just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out
> Boo :(
> 
> Sorry to hear you're out *Luna*!!! Did the :witch: get you or a BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> Witch showed up and 2 days later than expected too :(
> I've gone two entire cycles without testing early now, saves me money and I think getting a bfn is way worse anyway
> 
> I've informed hubby he has some more work ahead of him :haha:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you are out too! :hugs:

I'm the same way about the :bfn: it makes it worse and do our bodies really have to mess with us and make us start late. :shrug:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty.
> 
> *Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes.
> And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :)
> 
> *edit: I figured it out. yay!
> 
> And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!


Awesome job on the cake!!! I don't usually eat cake and that made my mouth water. Happy Anniversary. :flower:


----------



## Alisa SD

Kmae said:


> MrsChezek, my temperature has dipped at 3 or 4 dpo in previous cycles. I read that it is normal right after ovulation since your body's estrogene and progesterone levels are transitioning. I bet it will be back up tomorrow!
> 
> Bakingbabe, WOW I wish I had your skills. That cake looks excellent! :thumbup:
> 
> luna, sorry that AF got you...I really hope this next cycle is your BFP.:hugs:
> 
> Alisa, it is possible to ov so early. Go bd just to be on the safe side!

BOOM! Got it covered. I hate knowing late though!!! I feel like I might've missed the prime oppotunity. Whatever, I'll take it!


----------



## preg_pilot

bakingbabe said:


> Thank you, *Mrs. Chezek, Lily, and MD*! :) You all are so sweet! I woke up and hubby had a dozen red roses on the counter. for me :) So pretty.
> 
> *Mrs. Chezek*, I made a chocolate cake with oreo creme filling topped with vanilla buttercream. If I can figure out how to add a picture, I will show you how I decorated it. It's pretty girly, I piped the sides with tiny rosetes.
> And I haven't made a german chocolate cake yet. Now that you mention it, I am ready to try my hand at making one! :)
> 
> *edit: I figured it out. yay!
> 
> And *MD*, of course we can be cycle buddies and bump buddies one day soon! Sorry about the bfn but has the :witch: arrived yet? You're not out til she gets here!

Wow, that cake looks amazing :) Send some in the mail please? ;)
Just kidding, but that sure looks tasty.


luna_19 said:


> I'm out
> Boo :(

So sorry luna, good luck on the next cycle. :hugs:


and my update.
I tested this morning.
I used a 3-5 minute first response test, and after 3 minutes there was nothing.
At 4 minutes I cracked open the case to see better, and I think I imagined the faintest imagined line there. Just barely, possibly an evap.
I´m not gonna get my hopes up until I can be sure it´s not in my imagination.
I´m sorry, I totally forgot to take a picture... was to preoccupied with imagining that faint, possibly invisible little line...
Testing again on sunday...


----------



## Goldfish

Sorry ladies, no good news from me either - temp drop when I woke up this morning and AF arrived shortly after, so didn't bother taking a HPT :( Sorry to the other ladies who got BFNs/AF too... 

I probably won't be on BnB for a while as I was getting a bit obsessed with symptom spotting etc, so perhaps see you ladies in my next 2WW! Baby dust to everyone who's still in it this month and for those aiming for BFPs in June!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Goldfish said:


> Sorry ladies, no good news from me either - temp drop when I woke up this morning and AF arrived shortly after, so didn't bother taking a HPT :( Sorry to the other ladies who got BFNs/AF too...
> 
> I probably won't be on BnB for a while as I was getting a bit obsessed with symptom spotting etc, so perhaps see you ladies in my next 2WW! Baby dust to everyone who's still in it this month and for those aiming for BFPs in June!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I convinced myself I was pregnant when it was just PMS symptoms, aaargh! And to top it off, not one but two friends announced their pregnancies today.
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies!

So sorry Goldfish. Please don't feel silly for mistaking PMS symptoms for early pregnancy signs. They're almost identical. See you in another 2 weeks then!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyGB

Hello Everyone,

I have been reading this thread for a while but havent posted. I have a quick question for you ladies. I just did a day 21 progestrone test on friday last week and the nurse called to let me know that I had ovulated (on 150mg clomid cd3-7) however I am confused because I didnt get a positive opk until about 5:00pm on CD 20 (the day before the blood test). Isnt that to early for the blood test to pick up or did I actually ovulate earlier?

I am soo confused!:shrug:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek, my temperature has dipped at 3 or 4 dpo in previous cycles. I read that it is normal right after ovulation since your body's estrogene and progesterone levels are transitioning. I bet it will be back up tomorrow!
> 
> Bakingbabe, WOW I wish I had your skills. That cake looks excellent! :thumbup:
> 
> luna, sorry that AF got you...I really hope this next cycle is your BFP.:hugs:
> 
> Alisa, it is possible to ov so early. Go bd just to be on the safe side!
> 
> BOOM! Got it covered. I hate knowing late though!!! I feel like I might've missed the prime oppotunity. Whatever, I'll take it!Click to expand...

Heck yeah, girl-that's the spirit!


----------



## Veganlily

BabyGB said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while but havent posted. I have a quick question for you ladies. I just did a day 21 progestrone test on friday last week and the nurse called to let me know that I had ovulated (on 150mg clomid cd3-7) however I am confused because I didnt get a positive opk until about 5:00pm on CD 20 (the day before the blood test). Isnt that to early for the blood test to pick up or did I actually ovulate earlier?
> 
> I am soo confused!:shrug:

Welcome! I am not sure the answer to your question but wanted to say hi and that I think it's quite possible the bloods would pick up the positive-but other ladies here are probably more expert than I am on this. Dust to you!


----------



## Veganlily

Goldfish-sorry about the af-you can join us in our valentines baby quest. Take extra nice care of yourself today!

Pilot-fingers and toes crossed for sunday!


----------



## MD1223

Hi - so it is official. The :witch: arrived right on time. I could feel her coming last night too. Totally thought I was having pre-preg symptoms b/c felt different from my normal pre-AF all the way up until last night when my back starting aching and I was 97% convinced it was over. Even texted my DH as much. At least I had a little heads up. 


I'm sorry *Goldfish and Luna*. :hugs:

*Preg_P* - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Welcome *BabyGB*! Sorry - I also don't have any advice for you. 

*MrsChez* - I'm sorry you are feeling disheartened. :hugs: I wish I could offer up some good analyses but I don't know anything about temping or what it means. I'll send you some :dust: , though. ;) 

*Bakingbabe!!!* That cake looks Ahmalzing!!! I wish we could all get together and dig into one of your cakes right about now. ;) 


Alright, well on to another month. Here's to our Valentine's babies! 

So, is anyone on my same cycle - 28 days, Day 1 (or close) - cycle buddies/soon to be bumb buddies?? What do you think, *baking*? *Luna, Lily, goldfish*??


:Hugs: for everyone.


----------



## luna_19

Ooh I'll be your buddy! Mine have ranged from 24 to 27 days but my last two were 26

I love that there are so my of us on pretty much the same cycle :)


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> Ooh I'll be your buddy! Mine have ranged from 24 to 27 days but my last two were 26
> 
> I love that there are so my of us on pretty much the same cycle :)

I love that too! I'm cd 4 but my cycles are usually more like 32 days so a bit longer-I generally ovulate closer to cd 20.


----------



## grkprn

Baking - so sorry to hear you're out :hugs:. I know that I get excited to test early, however, I easily forget how disappointing a :bfn: is! :dohh: But as I mentioned before, your cake looks delicious! So much that I went a bought a delicious cupcake for myself after work today!!

BabyGB - I did my first cycle of Clomid this month (CD3-7) and I'm currently on CD10. You have a very good question! I'm assuming that the bloodwork from CD21 would show that you ovulated. It seems close, since you got a positive OPK on CD20, but bloodwork is more sensitive than urine, right? :thumbup:

I'm getting a follicle check on Monday (CD14) to see how big those eggies are! :happydance: And then I do bloodwork on CD21 to check my progesterone levels.

This is all new to me -- I'm just following what my RE recommended and I'm along for the ride! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks for your reassuring words *Kmae*! I was totally freaked out. Makes sense that with the transition my temps can drop. I'll let you know what tomorrow brings! How are you doing? Any symptoms to report??

*Alisa* - totally agree! The TWW sucks :growled:

*Luna* - I agree with others, AF is much more pleasant than a BFN! Though they both suck!!! :wacko:

*Preg_pilot* - auuugh I can't believe your body is toying with you like this! I hope you get a BFP soon. FX! :hugs:

Hugs to *Goldfish* too! Glad your wait is over and you get a fresh beginning. May this cycle be the one for you!!

*MD* - thank you for the dust and hugs!!! I got a lot of good advice from the other girls so now I'm totally set :thumbup: :winkwink: Good luck to you this new cycle! FX!!! and
:dust:

Welcome *BabyGB*! :hi: I'm afraid I don't have an answer for you either :nope: Hopefully someone will come along soon!


Re: Progesterone check on CD21 (and I take it the CD3 test is estrogen?) - is that the first line of testing to check for female fertility? I had an internal US done back in March and my OBGYN said everything looked great. DH had his SA and it came back all good too. If this cycle doesn't work, I want to approach my doc about kicking off some testing since I'm 34.5 :dohh: I hate writing it downmakes it SO real! I like to pretend I'm still 31until forever :winkwink:

Otherwise, not much to report. Other than the random temp drop this AM, it's been a pretty asymptomatic day. I'm exhausted and have been all day but that's probably due to the 5.5 hours of sleep I got last night and the 6.5 I got the night before. Can't wait to see what tomorrow will bring!

:hug:


----------



## MayJan

Hi gals... I'm turning 30 this December, ttc #1. CD 1 today for me. have been ttc since Jan 2012, have irregular long cycle, last 2 cycles was 57 days and 39 days, just start bbt charting the middle of last cycle. Hope to get a BFP soon. 

when i looked at my bbt chart, my temps before ovulation are quite high, and after ovulation i have few temps just one point above the coverline. I'd like to ask u gals for advice about my chart but I'm new here, havent figured out how to post my chart. will do it as soon as i know how to post it. just concern if i have low estrogen or low progesterone. 

Anyway, just want to say hi and good luck for all of us.. baby dust!!!


----------



## luna_19

Welcome :) 

Have you checked with your doctor about your long cycles?


----------



## MayJan

Yeah.. I went to 2 doctors, had a scan, and i have polycystic ovaries. So i asked the doctor if I have PCOS, both doctors said no. But they didnt ask me to get a blood test, just asked me not to stress and relax. It left me confused but I thought maybe I just try to ttc naturally first then see how it goes.

Last year my cycle were not too bad, ranging from 35 to 43 days, but starting this year it's getting longer to 57 days. I think i'm stressed out bcuz of ttc. geez i cant help it. and i dont know if i ovulate or not, so i started to chart bbt starting in the middle of last cycle, i did see a thermal shift, but missed the time to BD. And today AF came. 

Will try for one more cycle and if no BFP, will go to fertility doctor i think.


----------



## luna_19

That sounds like a good plan...good luck :)


----------



## preg_pilot

BabyGB said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while but havent posted. I have a quick question for you ladies. I just did a day 21 progestrone test on friday last week and the nurse called to let me know that I had ovulated (on 150mg clomid cd3-7) however I am confused because I didnt get a positive opk until about 5:00pm on CD 20 (the day before the blood test). Isnt that to early for the blood test to pick up or did I actually ovulate earlier?
> 
> I am soo confused!:shrug:

Sounds like you may have gotten the OPK right at the end of your surge, and may have ovulated 12 hours after that, so it´s quite possible :)

I´m still just waiting.
AF is 10 days late currently.


----------



## Smiley25

Ladies I'm out this month AF showed up 2 days early.... She just does her own thing.... Like really.... Back to the drawing board...... but God is in control of all things....


----------



## nikkih1288

So sorry Smiley :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies I'm out this month AF showed up 2 days early.... She just does her own thing.... Like really.... Back to the drawing board...... but God is in control of all things....

Hi Smiley! I know all about AF doin her own thing. Her and my pituitary gland, or whatever the hell causes the LH surge. My cycles are so jacked up. I think by body is freaking out cos I was on BCP for so long, it just wants to keep spitting out eggs! Anyway, for this first in a long time I prayed this morning. Although I generally maintain an attitude of acceptance for God's will, I actually asked for a baby blessing. Very much outside of my character. TTC does something extraordinary to our pysches. Keep on keepin' on girl! We're all gonna magic happen one of these times!!! 

Happy Friday and BEAUCOUP :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *MayJan* :hi: and GL with this cycle! Hope it's the one for you!!!

Hugs to *Smiley*! Sorry she got you :growlmad: I guess the good news is she didn't toy with your head and come all late leaving you to think you're pg and facing BFNs!! And of course you get another baby item :winkwink: Hope this next cycle is the one for you :hugs:


I'm 4DPO and not much to report. Mostly asymptomatic which I'm happy with. Who wants to feel nausea or have sore boobs! :winkwink: I'm sure it will catch up with me if there is a sticky bean in me :haha: But I'm taking it all one day at a time. Need to go buy a dress for a friend's wedding next weekend so I'm off to the mall today.

:hug: to anyone who needs it and FX/baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## MD1223

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies I'm out this month AF showed up 2 days early.... She just does her own thing.... Like really.... Back to the drawing board...... but God is in control of all things....

:hugs:


----------



## MD1223

luna_19 said:


> Ooh I'll be your buddy! Mine have ranged from 24 to 27 days but my last two were 26
> 
> I love that there are so my of us on pretty much the same cycle :)

Yay! :) Me too. I'm so glad I have this thread and all of you!


----------



## MD1223

MayJan said:


> Hi gals... I'm turning 30 this December, ttc #1. CD 1 today for me. have been ttc since Jan 2012, have irregular long cycle, last 2 cycles was 57 days and 39 days, just start bbt charting the middle of last cycle. Hope to get a BFP soon.
> 
> when i looked at my bbt chart, my temps before ovulation are quite high, and after ovulation i have few temps just one point above the coverline. I'd like to ask u gals for advice about my chart but I'm new here, havent figured out how to post my chart. will do it as soon as i know how to post it. just concern if i have low estrogen or low progesterone.
> 
> Anyway, just want to say hi and good luck for all of us.. baby dust!!!

Welcome! I feel like a lot of us have been trying since January 2012. I just spoke with my cousin about ttc b/c it took her almost a year for her first and 6 months with her second. She also has long and irregular cycles. It took her a little while but it worked - twice already - and she didn't do anything except continue to BD. 

Wish I could offer advice on the chart but Im not charting - I'd get too obsessed. So, I don't know anything about it. 

Anyway, welcome! :dust: :)


----------



## MD1223

Sorry for the fourth post in a row. But before I duck out, I just wanted to say that I have been praying for all of you (and me :))! Here's to all of us getting our :bfp:'s soon and finding peace in the meantime and throughout the process. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. 

:hugs: and :dust:!!!


----------



## Josie1999

preg_pilot, your af is late but negative test?


----------



## Smimms

Hi Ladies!
Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.


----------



## rmsh1

I've been using preseed for two cycles, and I am trying to be brave and try softcups this cycle. I have been completely unable to find my cervix, no matter how often i check or where I am in my cycle. So the soft cups worry me LOL, I think I wont be able to get it out again, and I cant even tell exactly where to position it since I cant find my cervix LOL But I have reached desperation point so think I will try the softcups over ovulation this cycle, and just hope I get it over my cervix!


----------



## Smimms

rmsh1 said:


> I've been using preseed for two cycles, and I am trying to be brave and try softcups this cycle. I have been completely unable to find my cervix, no matter how often i check or where I am in my cycle. So the soft cups worry me LOL, I think I wont be able to get it out again, and I cant even tell exactly where to position it since I cant find my cervix LOL But I have reached desperation point so think I will try the softcups over ovulation this cycle, and just hope I get it over my cervix!

I tried it for af and it was easy to insert. I honestly had a mini panic right after and took it out lol. I tried another overnight and it was not bad. I mean it leaked and was messy (crime scene tmi) but I could see using it for a conception aid. Apparently it helps to put preseed in the cup before it is inserted to keep the swimmers alive.


----------



## BabyGB

Thank you ladies for your answers. It is confusing but at this point I am just happy that I ovulated!!! :happydance: I hope we all get our BFPs in the near future!


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I keep reading and rarely posting, so thought I should update... even although it is quite the boring update.

I'm a waiting to O waiting and waiting, think it could happen over the weekend. My cycles are irregular, but CD28 has been my latest so far and I think I'm maybe around CD25/26 (need to double check). I only start loosing track after CD20 :)

On the upside we've been SMEPing and should be covered whenever my wee eggy manages to appear. I say SMEPing, but really I've avoided opks so really we are just dtd every two days.

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Veganlily

Glad to have you back smimms! I got soft cups and plan to order preseed. Are we putting them in right after bd or does oh do his thing into the cup? The former sounds much better than the latter to me!!


----------



## Smimms

:sex:


Veganlily said:


> Glad to have you back smimms! I got soft cups and plan to order preseed. Are we putting them in right after bd or does oh do his thing into the cup? The former sounds much better than the latter to me!!

:sex: of course :winkwink: can't take all of the fun out of ttc. I think you put the cup in about 5 minutes after dtd or right after... just have to keep those little swimmers in.


----------



## Breezy81

Goldfish said:


> Sorry ladies, no good news from me either - temp drop when I woke up this morning and AF arrived shortly after, so didn't bother taking a HPT :( Sorry to the other ladies who got BFNs/AF too...
> 
> I probably won't be on BnB for a while as I was getting a bit obsessed with symptom spotting etc, so perhaps see you ladies in my next 2WW! Baby dust to everyone who's still in it this month and for those aiming for BFPs in June!!

So sorry, I've been there too. :hugs:
We will get 'em next month, see you in 2!


----------



## Breezy81

BabyGB said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while but havent posted. I have a quick question for you ladies. I just did a day 21 progestrone test on friday last week and the nurse called to let me know that I had ovulated (on 150mg clomid cd3-7) however I am confused because I didnt get a positive opk until about 5:00pm on CD 20 (the day before the blood test). Isnt that to early for the blood test to pick up or did I actually ovulate earlier?
> 
> I am soo confused!:shrug:


What was your level? I take the 21day test too. I'm on round 5 of clomid 100mg.


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.

I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance: 
I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.
> 
> I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance:
> I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.Click to expand...

I did a little research and it looks like there are a lot of chemical preg and miscarriages with preseed yikes. Conceive Plus may be better.


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.
> 
> I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance:
> I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I did a little research and it looks like there are a lot of chemical preg and miscarriages with preseed yikes. Conceive Plus may be better.Click to expand...

I found that also. Let me know if you like the conceive plus,I'm always down to try something new that isn't softucps :haha:


----------



## tigerlilly

Smimms said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.
> 
> I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance:
> I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I did a little research and it looks like there are a lot of chemical preg and miscarriages with preseed yikes. Conceive Plus may be better.Click to expand...


Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping by? I'm posting to let you know of my experiance with concieve plus! The month we bfp'd was the first month we used concieve plus all the way through.

We used concieve plus every time we bd. I'd insert a smallamount into my vagina about 20 mins before the bd'ing and the month we did this we got our bfp! I can't say for sure that the concieve plus did it, but i think it helped.

I'm 39 and we were waiting for an appt to see fs for male factor issues (poor morphology) and we concieved on our 24th cycle :happydance: 

I can't say for sure if it works but i'm really glad I did. Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust :kiss:


----------



## Breezy81

tigerlilly said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.
> 
> I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance:
> I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I did a little research and it looks like there are a lot of chemical preg and miscarriages with preseed yikes. Conceive Plus may be better.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping by? I'm posting to let you know of my experiance with concieve plus! The month we bfp'd was the first month we used concieve plus all the way through.
> 
> We used concieve plus every time we bd. I'd insert a smallamount into my vagina about 20 mins before the bd'ing and the month we did this we got our bfp! I can't say for sure that the concieve plus did it, but i think it helped.
> 
> I'm 39 and we were waiting for an appt to see fs for male factor issues (poor morphology) and we concieved on our 24th cycle :happydance:
> 
> I can't say for sure if it works but i'm really glad I did. Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust :kiss:Click to expand...

i am ordering it now to give it a shot. It's been so long for us I don't even look for options unless they are thrown at me. Thanks so much for popping by! :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

From what I have read there is really no difference between preseed and conceive plus, they contain the same chemicals. But I have been using preseed for two cycles with no bfp, so thinking this cycle I am only going to use a little for lubrication rather than inserting any. And I will try to use softcups too


----------



## preg_pilot

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies I'm out this month AF showed up 2 days early.... She just does her own thing.... Like really.... Back to the drawing board...... but God is in control of all things....

So sorry, Fx crossed for your next cycle :hugs:



Josie1999 said:


> preg_pilot, your af is late but negative test?

Yeppers. 11 days late, 3 bfn´s so far. Testing again this sunday. (last bfn is unsure, might have gotten a really really faint imaginary line, or maybe it was an evap...)


----------



## Alisa SD

tigerlilly said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thank you for all of your encouraging words. I took some time away and it did wonders for me. Decided it's time to be more selfish and do what I want (what a concept) Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> Has anyone tried softcups and preseed? I've heard such great things about this method.
> 
> I have yet to get caught up on the thread :wacko: so I'm not sure where you've been but I'm glad you have taken the time for yourself and you are back. :happydance:
> I'm scared of softcups.. We tried preseed for the first time a few months ago, I don't use the amount it calls for though...its a little much for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I did a little research and it looks like there are a lot of chemical preg and miscarriages with preseed yikes. Conceive Plus may be better.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping by? I'm posting to let you know of my experiance with concieve plus! The month we bfp'd was the first month we used concieve plus all the way through.
> 
> We used concieve plus every time we bd. I'd insert a smallamount into my vagina about 20 mins before the bd'ing and the month we did this we got our bfp! I can't say for sure that the concieve plus did it, but i think it helped.
> 
> I'm 39 and we were waiting for an appt to see fs for male factor issues (poor morphology) and we concieved on our 24th cycle :happydance:
> 
> I can't say for sure if it works but i'm really glad I did. Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm SOLD! I ordered mine too!


----------



## grkprn

Alisa and breezy-what website did you order conceive plus from? I've been using preseed and no luck, plus I read th research about the chemical pregnancies and m/c.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Smimms

grkprn said:


> Alisa and breezy-what website did you order conceive plus from? I've been using preseed and no luck, plus I read th research about the chemical pregnancies and m/c.
> 
> Thanks!!!

Try Amazon


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am so emotional today. I saw a picture of my dad, who we recently found out was sick, with my neice and I lost it :cry: I am approximately 4 dpo today by my calculations and planning on testing june 1st. I don't know if my being emotional is my hormones trying to normalize themselves or something else. I am trying to give my dad a grandchild that he can be a bigger part of their life than my brother's kids before he is not able to.


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> *Bakingbabe!!!* That cake looks Ahmalzing!!! I wish we could all get together and dig into one of your cakes right about now. ;)
> 
> 
> Alright, well on to another month. Here's to our Valentine's babies!
> 
> So, is anyone on my same cycle - 28 days, Day 1 (or close) - cycle buddies/soon to be bumb buddies?? What do you think, *baking*? *Luna, Lily, goldfish*??
> 
> 
> :Hugs: for everyone.

Aw, shucks! Thanks for the compliment on the cake. :) I would totally share it you all if you were here. 

*MD*, I'm so sorry the :witch: got you but we pretty much on the same cycles (I was two days earlier this month) so I'd love to be buddies!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm trying to keep track of everybody's posts but I may need another minute or two! 

I'm sorry *MD*, *luna* and *goldfish*. :hugs: 

*Smims*, I'm glad you took some time for yourself. :)

What a great idea, *MD*, about being cycle buddies.
*Alisa*, *Lily*, *Goldfish*, are we are on the same cycles as well ? Wanna be cycle buddies? I love that we can symptom spot together! :) Is there anyone I missed that is on CD 4 (or close)?

Mrs. Chezek, I missed your post but I'm sending you :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Veganlily

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am so emotional today. I saw a picture of my dad, who we recently found out was sick, with my neice and I lost it :cry: I am approximately 4 dpo today by my calculations and planning on testing june 1st. I don't know if my being emotional is my hormones trying to normalize themselves or something else. I am trying to give my dad a grandchild that he can be a bigger part of their life than my brother's kids before he is not able to.

Sorry about your dads recent illness :hugs:

Hopefully you are feeling verrrryyyy early pg symptoms!!


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm trying to keep track of everybody's posts but I may need another minute or two!
> 
> I'm sorry *MD*, *luna* and *goldfish*. :hugs:
> 
> *Smims*, I'm glad you took some time for yourself. :)
> 
> What a great idea, *MD*, about being cycle buddies.
> *Alisa*, *Lily*, *Goldfish*, are we are on the same cycles as well ? Wanna be cycle buddies? I love that we can symptom spot together! :) Is there anyone I missed that is on CD 4 (or close)?
> 
> Mrs. Chezek, I missed your post but I'm sending you :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!

Heck yes I wanna be cycle buddies! Cd5 up in the hiz-ouse! Seriously though my cycles tend to be 32-34 days so I will probably O later than you ladies but hopefully still in the general vicinity! Xoxo


----------



## luna_19

Hey I keep forgetting to ask but I'm guessing by your name you are a fellow vegan veganlily? :D


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> Hey I keep forgetting to ask but I'm guessing by your name you are a fellow vegan veganlily? :D

Yes Luna-awesome to have a buddy!! Veg since 98, vegan since 01 and since 08 a liiitttttlllee bit of wild-caught seafood/shellfish from time-to-time (still no meat, dairy, eggs, etc-strict vegan outside of that-I call myself a pesca-vegan). I love eating and living this way. It's the best-great for my health, energy, natural weight maintenance. I'm also pretty much gluten free-I don't have celiac but wheat bothers my tummy, so I generally do without. Essentially I follow dr. Furman's "Eat to Live"/"Eat for Health" approach blended with Kris carr's "Crazy Sexy Life" approach-tons of green smoothies, green juice, huge salads, steamed and baked veggies, some beans and legumes, avocado, lots&lots of fresh fruit, a bit of raw nuts-very little oils and limited grains (I stick to quinoa and steel cut oats mostly), very infrequent sugar or flour. I do enjoy both coffee and alcohol but I give them both up in fits and starts just to prove that I can! 

What's your story?? Glad you piped up!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm trying to keep track of everybody's posts but I may need another minute or two!
> 
> I'm sorry *MD*, *luna* and *goldfish*. :hugs:
> 
> *Smims*, I'm glad you took some time for yourself. :)
> 
> What a great idea, *MD*, about being cycle buddies.
> *Alisa*, *Lily*, *Goldfish*, are we are on the same cycles as well ? Wanna be cycle buddies? I love that we can symptom spot together! :) Is there anyone I missed that is on CD 4 (or close)?
> 
> Mrs. Chezek, I missed your post but I'm sending you :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Heck yes I wanna be cycle buddies! Cd5 up in the hiz-ouse! Seriously though my cycles tend to be 32-34 days so I will probably O later than you ladies but hopefully still in the general vicinity! XoxoClick to expand...

yay!! :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*MD* - awww you're so sweet! Thanks for including me in your prayers :hugs: I'm crossing my fingers for you as well!

Welcome back *smimms*! We missed you around here :hugs: The idea of soft cups freaks me out so for now I'm staying away but let me know how it goes!

*rmsh1* - oh my gosh, you just made me feel so much better!!! I cannot find my cervix either!!! lol I wonder if you could get a doc to insert the softcup for you and keep it there? Or is it something you have to keep taking out every night?? Not sure how they workI've only used Preseed for lubrication, never inserted any inside as I've had pretty good EWCM around O so far...

*BabyGB* - what DPO are you? when are you testing?? I'm 4DPO and testing on the 27th - hopefully the 28th if I can last that long!!

*onebump* - we did SMEP this cycle too! So hopefully we'll both get lucky and get our sprouts!!! FX

FX for you on Sunday *preg_pilot*! Hope you get a clear, solid line this time!!! xx

*gypsygirl* - Sorry to hear about your dad. I know how important it is when we want to give our parents a grandchild. I'm an only child and both my parents are into their 60s so I feel terrible for not giving them this experience that I know they really want. But at the same time, I try to relax about it cause stressing only makes things worse for us. Try to think positive thoughts about how awesome it WILL be when you finally do give your dad that grandchild. Big hugs to you!

*bakingbabe* - I just panicked cause my temp dropped on 3DPO!!! But it's back up so all is well again :winkwink: But THANK YOU for the hugs and dust! I love that stuff :hugs:

*Lily/Luna* - I'm pretty much following the diet you are when I'm left to my own devices. However, DH loves meat in all forms so we cook it and I pick at it. I just don't like meat!!!! Especially chicken! :nope: I love dairy though - can't give that up. But doesn't it feel good to just eat cleanly with lots of fruit and veggies and nuts!??!!? I love how it makes me feel great :thumbup:


I'm having a good weekend so far. Took the day off to go dress shopping for a wedding I'm going to next weekend and I got a gorgeous gown! Super excited :happydance: and I even found one for another wedding in July! Of course, I got it in two sizes just in case I'll be a bit "bigger" by then :thumbup: I can always return the one that I don't use! tee hee 

I've been peeing like every hour which is a LOT for me and I always thought I peed a lot as is! I just feel this pressure in my lower abdomen that keeps making me feel like I need to go to the bathroom. I think it's way early at 4DPO to be experiencing such symptoms but I have no other explanation for this as I'm drinking my usual amounts. That's about my only symptom - oh and I got an increase in CM since this afternoon. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings :winkwink:

So where is everyone in their cycles? Seems like most of you are around CD1-10, some just getting ready to O and a few of us are in the TWW. Who's testing in May still??? I plan to test on the 28th...unless the TWW gets the best of me and I POAS on the 26/27th!!! FX and dust to all!!!
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Veganlily said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I keep forgetting to ask but I'm guessing by your name you are a fellow vegan veganlily? :D
> 
> Yes Luna-awesome to have a buddy!! Veg since 98, vegan since 01 and since 08 a liiitttttlllee bit of wild-caught seafood/shellfish from time-to-time (still no meat, dairy, eggs, etc-strict vegan outside of that-I call myself a pesca-vegan). I love eating and living this way. It's the best-great for my health, energy, natural weight maintenance. I'm also pretty much gluten free-I don't have celiac but wheat bothers my tummy, so I generally do without. Essentially I follow dr. Furman's "Eat to Live"/"Eat for Health" approach blended with Kris carr's "Crazy Sexy Life" approach-tons of green smoothies, green juice, huge salads, steamed and baked veggies, some beans and legumes, avocado, lots&lots of fresh fruit, a bit of raw nuts-very little oils and limited grains (I stick to quinoa and steel cut oats mostly), very infrequent sugar or flour. I do enjoy both coffee and alcohol but I give them both up in fits and starts just to prove that I can!
> 
> What's your story?? Glad you piped up!Click to expand...

I've been veg since I was about 17 or 18...so about 13 years, I went vegan in 2007. I was definitely one of those people that couldn't even imagine living without cheese but I decided to give it a shot because I suspected it was making my allergies way worse and I was right! After about a month I didn't miss it at all and I am now completely off all allergy meds :)

It sounds like you eat way healthier than I do..my next goal is to get off of white rice (it's just so much more convenient!) and white sugar. Once I run out of what I have I'm going to try to make the switch, I'm sure it will be easier than expected just like everything else.

MrsChezek if you don't like meat just don't eat it! My hubby does eat meat but only when we go out or when he decides to bbq because I won't cook it so he actually eats veg the majority of the time.


----------



## Alisa SD

grkprn said:


> Alisa and breezy-what website did you order conceive plus from? I've been using preseed and no luck, plus I read th research about the chemical pregnancies and m/c.
> 
> Thanks!!!

I got mine on Amazon! I also suggest Fertile CM. Helps loads with my natural CM and enhances libido!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> *MD* - awww you're so sweet! Thanks for including me in your prayers :hugs: I'm crossing my fingers for you as well!
> 
> Welcome back *smimms*! We missed you around here :hugs: The idea of soft cups freaks me out so for now I'm staying away but let me know how it goes!
> 
> *rmsh1* - oh my gosh, you just made me feel so much better!!! I cannot find my cervix either!!! lol I wonder if you could get a doc to insert the softcup for you and keep it there? Or is it something you have to keep taking out every night?? Not sure how they workI've only used Preseed for lubrication, never inserted any inside as I've had pretty good EWCM around O so far...
> 
> *BabyGB* - what DPO are you? when are you testing?? I'm 4DPO and testing on the 27th - hopefully the 28th if I can last that long!!
> 
> *onebump* - we did SMEP this cycle too! So hopefully we'll both get lucky and get our sprouts!!! FX
> 
> FX for you on Sunday *preg_pilot*! Hope you get a clear, solid line this time!!! xx
> 
> *gypsygirl* - Sorry to hear about your dad. I know how important it is when we want to give our parents a grandchild. I'm an only child and both my parents are into their 60s so I feel terrible for not giving them this experience that I know they really want. But at the same time, I try to relax about it cause stressing only makes things worse for us. Try to think positive thoughts about how awesome it WILL be when you finally do give your dad that grandchild. Big hugs to you!
> 
> *bakingbabe* - I just panicked cause my temp dropped on 3DPO!!! But it's back up so all is well again :winkwink: But THANK YOU for the hugs and dust! I love that stuff :hugs:
> 
> *Lily/Luna* - I'm pretty much following the diet you are when I'm left to my own devices. However, DH loves meat in all forms so we cook it and I pick at it. I just don't like meat!!!! Especially chicken! :nope: I love dairy though - can't give that up. But doesn't it feel good to just eat cleanly with lots of fruit and veggies and nuts!??!!? I love how it makes me feel great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm having a good weekend so far. Took the day off to go dress shopping for a wedding I'm going to next weekend and I got a gorgeous gown! Super excited :happydance: and I even found one for another wedding in July! Of course, I got it in two sizes just in case I'll be a bit "bigger" by then :thumbup: I can always return the one that I don't use! tee hee
> 
> I've been peeing like every hour which is a LOT for me and I always thought I peed a lot as is! I just feel this pressure in my lower abdomen that keeps making me feel like I need to go to the bathroom. I think it's way early at 4DPO to be experiencing such symptoms but I have no other explanation for this as I'm drinking my usual amounts. That's about my only symptom - oh and I got an increase in CM since this afternoon. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings :winkwink:
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycles? Seems like most of you are around CD1-10, some just getting ready to O and a few of us are in the TWW. Who's testing in May still??? I plan to test on the 28th...unless the TWW gets the best of me and I POAS on the 26/27th!!! FX and dust to all!!!
> :dust:

I probably could test around the same time, but I want to make myself wait until the 1st at least.


----------



## nikkih1288

I am 6dpo today and have massive cramping and leg pain like I get every month with AF. I guess she is coming early :( My boobs are also super sore and almost look shiny like they are swollen. Very weird stuff.


----------



## Josie1999

i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!


----------



## rmsh1

MrsChezek, the soft cups are only inserted after BDing and most people leave then in at night, to hold the swimmers up by the cervix, and then take it out in the morning. They are actually designed to be used with AF. I think I really have to give them a go this cycle, as I always think "what if" I had used them LOL


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> I am 6dpo today and have massive cramping and leg pain like I get every month with AF. I guess she is coming early :( My boobs are also super sore and almost look shiny like they are swollen. Very weird stuff.

Pregnancy symptoms pretty much mimic PMS symptoms so you're not out yet! Much of what you're describing is typical symptoms - check it out:
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

All those girls got BFPs and look at all the symptoms!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Josie1999 said:


> i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!

Sorry you had to go through that BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAAAY to early to test girl!!! You have to wait at least until 10DPO but that is too early as well. 12DPO is the earliest I'd ever test and usually I wait until 14DPO...patience my dear! :coffee:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Josie1999 said:
> 
> 
> i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAAAY to early to test girl!!! You have to wait at least until 10DPO but that is too early as well. 12DPO is the earliest I'd ever test and usually I wait until 14DPO...patience my dear! :coffWwee:Click to expand...

Wow Girl!! Your temps are looking killer!!! Not so bummed on that dip anymore are ya?!


----------



## Tumtum

I am new to this forum, and unfortunately the ugly witched showed up yesterday after being a day late.. I felt defeated.. I have been trying for 4 months.. back to the drawing board.. I will continue to use ClearBlue digital OPK, but can someone tell me after seeing the smiley face, when did you start BDing, how many days before and after?

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Josie1999

i used opk to......tehy say you ovulate anywhere from 12 to 48 hrs after a postive opk...i try to bd both days, plus a few days before as its good to have sperm waiting. I usually get my smiley on cd 13


----------



## gypsygirl1018

5 dpo today and I am having quite a bit of cramping. They are like AF cramps but they feel different. I also feel really full in my tummy area and sore where my ovaries are. Not as emotional today, but very tired, which is not good because I have a final next week that I need to study for. Also having just a touch of nausea. I hate symptom spotting! This is the first time I have felt confident that I o'd and it is driving me crazy! :wacko:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Also, how many dpo is implantation supposed to occur? I have been at this for so long and still feel like a total newbie.


----------



## hmommy219

MrsChezek said:


> Josie1999 said:
> 
> 
> i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAAAY to early to test girl!!! You have to wait at least until 10DPO but that is too early as well. 12DPO is the earliest I'd ever test and usually I wait until 14DPO...patience my dear! :coffee:Click to expand...

Hey there. An unrelated question: how did you get your countdowntopregnancy.com info to appear with your posts?? :)


----------



## Tumtum

Yea, I ovulate around 14 days, but would the health of the sperm matter too? Ie, save the best for the greatest opportunity, like the day of smiley face instead of before?


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Also, how many dpo is implantation supposed to occur? I have been at this for so long and still feel like a total newbie.

I think it's anywhere from between 6dpo to 12 dpo. Maybe? :) I know that your tests won't be positive until about 3 days after your implanation dip. I hope I helped, I feel the same way; been trying for about 6 cycles and still have a whole lot of questions too. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Tumtum said:


> I am new to this forum, and unfortunately the ugly witched showed up yesterday after being a day late.. I felt defeated.. I have been trying for 4 months.. back to the drawing board.. I will continue to use ClearBlue digital OPK, but can someone tell me after seeing the smiley face, when did you start BDing, how many days before and after?
> 
> Best of luck to all!

Hi Tumtum! :wave: I'm sorry the :witch: arrived. It sucks!! She just left me so now I get to wait for o to happen. I am trying smep this month which means you dtd every other day from cd 8 and then dtd the day of your first opk, the next two days, take a day off, and then one more time. I'm doing the odd number cycle days this month to see if we can catch the eggy! So I'll be starting on day 7 or 9. :) :hug: and :dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

hope you're all doing well.

simms - glad you're back and feeling better. So glad you decided to make your self a priority.

pilot - good luck for testing. I would have gone crazy by now.

Anyone else testing soon? Good luck!

I'm on cd 5 I think but (tmi) really strange AF for me. Only 2 days of flow and rest is just occassional spotting.

Hmommy - you go to the countdown website and go to the tickers and tools section. It'll give you options to create a ticker. Pick the one you like, enter your cycle info and it'll give you a url that you can copy and paste into your signiture on this website (under user cp).


----------



## Tumtum

Another random question, do you know if your LH would surge before the witch arrives?


----------



## preg_pilot

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am so emotional today. I saw a picture of my dad, who we recently found out was sick, with my neice and I lost it :cry: I am approximately 4 dpo today by my calculations and planning on testing june 1st. I don't know if my being emotional is my hormones trying to normalize themselves or something else. I am trying to give my dad a grandchild that he can be a bigger part of their life than my brother's kids before he is not able to.

So sorry about your dad, fx that it´s a positive symptom for you :)



MrsChezek said:


> FX for you on Sunday *preg_pilot*! Hope you get a clear, solid line this time!!! xx
> 
> I've been peeing like every hour which is a LOT for me and I always thought I peed a lot as is! I just feel this pressure in my lower abdomen that keeps making me feel like I need to go to the bathroom. I think it's way early at 4DPO to be experiencing such symptoms but I have no other explanation for this as I'm drinking my usual amounts. That's about my only symptom - oh and I got an increase in CM since this afternoon. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings :winkwink:
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycles? Seems like most of you are around CD1-10, some just getting ready to O and a few of us are in the TWW. Who's testing in May still??? I plan to test on the 28th...unless the TWW gets the best of me and I POAS on the 26/27th!!! FX and dust to all!!!
> :dust:

Thanks, fingers crossed for the morning :)
I had the needing to pee symptom from about 5DPO... so, yay for that (and hopefully it is a BFP symptom).

I´m 24DPO today, and still no AF :)



Josie1999 said:


> i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!

Sorry about your BFN, but you´re still in the game. 9DPO is really early for testing. I´m 24DPO, and still haven´t gotten either AF or BFP...



nikkih1288 said:


> I am 6dpo today and have massive cramping and leg pain like I get every month with AF. I guess she is coming early :( My boobs are also super sore and almost look shiny like they are swollen. Very weird stuff.

Fx for you BFP :hugs:



Tumtum said:


> I am new to this forum, and unfortunately the ugly witched showed up yesterday after being a day late.. I felt defeated.. I have been trying for 4 months.. back to the drawing board.. I will continue to use ClearBlue digital OPK, but can someone tell me after seeing the smiley face, when did you start BDing, how many days before and after?
> 
> Best of luck to all!

I did the SMEP this cycle. Every other day until +OPK (though I never got one of those), and then 3 days in a row, one day off, and one more day of BD for luck. 
Good luck :)



gypsygirl1018 said:


> 5 dpo today and I am having quite a bit of cramping. They are like AF cramps but they feel different. I also feel really full in my tummy area and sore where my ovaries are. Not as emotional today, but very tired, which is not good because I have a final next week that I need to study for. Also having just a touch of nausea. I hate symptom spotting! This is the first time I have felt confident that I o'd and it is driving me crazy! :wacko:

I started the nausea at 2DPO, my full tummy came at about 6-8 DPO I think...
Fx for you. :hugs:

Oh, and I started getting tired ... wow... umm... I think on the 30th of april... so, been tired for a while now.



gypsygirl1018 said:


> Also, how many dpo is implantation supposed to occur? I have been at this for so long and still feel like a total newbie.

It can occur from anywhere between 3-12 DPO is my understanding.



Tumtum said:


> Yea, I ovulate around 14 days, but would the health of the sperm matter too? Ie, save the best for the greatest opportunity, like the day of smiley face instead of before?

I´m not sure, but I think you should be safe with every other day, then you have sperm of all ages in there, biding their time :)



Tumtum said:


> Another random question, do you know if your LH would surge before the witch arrives?

It shouldn´t, to my knowledge?


----------



## Veganlily

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> hope you're all doing well.
> 
> simms - glad you're back and feeling better. So glad you decided to make your self a priority.
> 
> pilot - good luck for testing. I would have gone crazy by now.
> 
> Anyone else testing soon? Good luck!
> 
> I'm on cd 5 I think but (tmi) really strange AF for me. Only 2 days of flow and rest is just occassional spotting.
> 
> Hmommy - you go to the countdown website and go to the tickers and tools section. It'll give you options to create a ticker. Pick the one you like, enter your cycle info and it'll give you a url that you can copy and paste into your signiture on this website (under user cp).

Zee-are your temps still high and/or have you taken a pg test to be certain that you are not actually pregnant?!

Pilot-fxed for tomorrows testing!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi veganlilly -not sure what my temps are doing I only started charting this cycle and don't know what normal is yet.

had 2 BFN (last at 13 dpo) before AF arrived and because of the 2 days of normal flow I didn't even consider I might be after that. 

Not going to get my hopes up but maybe i'll take another cheapie test in the morning just to be sure (lol can you say POAS addict).


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie1999 said:
> 
> 
> i am 9dpo and i took a test today and it was a bfn!
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAAAY to early to test girl!!! You have to wait at least until 10DPO but that is too early as well. 12DPO is the earliest I'd ever test and usually I wait until 14DPO...patience my dear! :coffWwee:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Girl!! Your temps are looking killer!!! Not so bummed on that dip anymore are ya?!Click to expand...

Thanks chica! Yours pretty much mimic mine so far so you're not so bad off yourself ;) FX for you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *Tumtum*! :hi: 
I use OPKs along with the SMEP plan so I BD every other day starting day 8 and then once I get a +OPK, I BD that night, the next and the one after. Usually you O the day after your first +OPK or the day after that so you BD that extra time in case you O 36 hours after the +OPK. I don't BD every day until I get my +OPK as not to deplete my DH's sperm count and come up empty when it counts most! But that's just me. Hope that helps!

*gypsygirl* - I have pretty much the same symptoms as you except instead of nausea, I've had dizzy spells. I might be a bit dehydrated though so I'm wondering if that is the cause of the dizziness. I hate this wait too!!! But we'll get through it :flower: Implantation happens between 6-10 DPO I believe.

*hmommy* - if you click on my banner, it will take you to the site. Click on Tools & Tickers and create your ticker. Then copy the BBCode and paste it into your Signature on BnB. To edit your sig here, click on User CP and on the left hand side menu, there is a link to Edit Signature. Tada! 

*bakingbabe* - I'll be curious to see how the odd vs even days switch will pan out! Keep us posted. Best of luck to you!!! :happydance:
*
preg_pilot* - hours away from testing! I'm so excited for youI hope this is the one that gives you an answer!

*Zeez* - Lily makes a good pt; you should test!! Although, my AF is usually 2 days long followed by 2 days spotting so it's not a crazy or unlikely occurrence :winkwink:


I'd like to add headache to my symptoms todayvery odd day. I feel like I'm suffering from heat exhaustion but it was only 84 today and I spent most of the day in the car or indoors. I wasn't too good about drinking but I've had 7 cups of water so far so it's not crazy bad. Alas, I'll take it if it means a bean is trying to sprout inside of me! :flower: Though I'm freaking out slightly since all your posts reminded me that I forgot to BD that one last extra time after taking a day of rest in my SMEP attempt this cycle. :dohh: Hopefully our efforts were enough!

:hug: to all!


----------



## bakingbabe

Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well. 

I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!


----------



## MayJan

bakingbabe said:


> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!

Hi.. My DH doesnt like to take supplement. But I push a bit, so now he takes multivitamin + 200IU Vit E (if I remember to give them to him). And I take EPO to increase my CM. I also just read that grapefruit juice increases CM too..


----------



## preg_pilot

bakingbabe said:


> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!

My OH takes Zinc plus selenium.
I take specific prenatals for women, I wouldn´t advise taking Zinc...


----------



## preg_pilot

Oh, and big news :)
Got my :bfp: today :D


----------



## MayJan

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537

Congrats!!!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months.. Send us some :dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

MayJan said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months.. Send us some :dust:Click to expand...

Will do, have plenty of :dust: to share :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates Pilot! So great to have a BFP here!

H&H 9 months


----------



## piglet24

hi. i'm a newbie. me and hubby have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have pcos and had it surgically take out. Early this year (February) my OBGYN informed me I am officially clear of ovarian cysts. March I started taking duphaston to regulate my menstruation. April I had my AF, second day i started with clomid. By end of April my OB checked and I have 2 mature follicles on the left and 3 follicles on the right. Contact was compulsory. On 02 May I started with dupahston. On 04 May I had abdominal pain again on 08 May turned out I have CLC (corpus luteal cysts) my OB said I might already be pregnant. So I need to rest and wait. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th but no period by 19th of May I had brown spotting and this morning, I had a light flow. I was so devastated. I cried the entire time. I was expecting too much.


----------



## MayJan

piglet24 said:


> hi. i'm a newbie. me and hubby have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have pcos and had it surgically take out. Early this year (February) my OBGYN informed me I am officially clear of ovarian cysts. March I started taking duphaston to regulate my menstruation. April I had my AF, second day i started with clomid. By end of April my OB checked and I have 2 mature follicles on the left and 3 follicles on the right. Contact was compulsory. On 02 May I started with dupahston. On 04 May I had abdominal pain again on 08 May turned out I have CLC (corpus luteal cysts) my OB said I might already be pregnant. So I need to rest and wait. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th but no period by 19th of May I had brown spotting and this morning, I had a light flow. I was so devastated. I cried the entire time. I was expecting too much.

Could it be implantation bleeding??? Did u contact ur doc?


----------



## Veganlily

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537

Yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay!!!!!!

I woke up thinking about this!

Our thread's first BFP-congratulations!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## piglet24

MayJan said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> hi. i'm a newbie. me and hubby have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have pcos and had it surgically take out. Early this year (February) my OBGYN informed me I am officially clear of ovarian cysts. March I started taking duphaston to regulate my menstruation. April I had my AF, second day i started with clomid. By end of April my OB checked and I have 2 mature follicles on the left and 3 follicles on the right. Contact was compulsory. On 02 May I started with dupahston. On 04 May I had abdominal pain again on 08 May turned out I have CLC (corpus luteal cysts) my OB said I might already be pregnant. So I need to rest and wait. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th but no period by 19th of May I had brown spotting and this morning, I had a light flow. I was so devastated. I cried the entire time. I was expecting too much.
> 
> Could it be implantation bleeding??? Did u contact ur doc?Click to expand...

i don't know. i kind of feel like its my AF already. I'm going to see her tomorrow.


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!

I took Musinex on my high fertility days and it REALLY helped. TMI but I accidentally took a 1200mg dose on OPK+ day and I was drowning in EWCM :winkwink: I took 400mg otherwise. Just make sure it's the *expectorant ONLY* (Guaifenesin). Not the cough suppressant or any allergy preventing one as those will dry you up. FX for you!


----------



## MrsChezek

piglet24 said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> hi. i'm a newbie. me and hubby have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have pcos and had it surgically take out. Early this year (February) my OBGYN informed me I am officially clear of ovarian cysts. March I started taking duphaston to regulate my menstruation. April I had my AF, second day i started with clomid. By end of April my OB checked and I have 2 mature follicles on the left and 3 follicles on the right. Contact was compulsory. On 02 May I started with dupahston. On 04 May I had abdominal pain again on 08 May turned out I have CLC (corpus luteal cysts) my OB said I might already be pregnant. So I need to rest and wait. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th but no period by 19th of May I had brown spotting and this morning, I had a light flow. I was so devastated. I cried the entire time. I was expecting too much.
> 
> Could it be implantation bleeding??? Did u contact ur doc?Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know. i kind of feel like its my AF already. I'm going to see her tomorrow.Click to expand...

Hi piglet. Sorry to hear you've had a tough journey so far :hugs: Is the flow light pink/beige or is it brown/red? Implantation bleeding is the former and if it's brown or red then it is most likely AF I'm afraid. You should definitely talk to your doctor. On what day did you Ovulate? What DPO are you? Perhaps you can take an HPT to see what it says.


----------



## piglet24

And how would i know its implantation bleeding? its a light flow but with some clumps. My period usually takes 2-3 days only. 2 being the heaviest but usually my first day is also moderate flow.


----------



## Mrs HH

Hi I'm new to this site I've been reading this thread for a couple of days and everyone is so nice and supportive! I'm 31 and new to the whole ttc thing. I have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind helping out! Just to explain where I am..I took my last bc pill on 8 April and had my usual af. My DH and I have bd this month a few times but not in last week or so. last wknd I had a really sharp pain in my abdomen all day sat. it was v painful! On Friday i had stomach cramps and i thought it was af due to arrive but nothing yet. Basically I'm confused about testing! I wouldnt consider it this early on but we're on hols on Fri. i know it can take a while for cycle to get back on track after bc. But at this stage i don't know when i would be considered 'late'. so after all this waffle (!) I'd appreciate some advice on whether its worth testing (I'd leave it til Thursday) and if so what type do I use? I'm bit confused about the digi or the ones when lines appear (or not!). sorry i must sound really dense but I'm a confused newbie! Its such early days i wouldn't be gutted with a BFN.
Thank you x


----------



## preg_pilot

Mrs HH said:


> Hi I'm new to this site I've been reading this thread for a couple of days and everyone is so nice and supportive! I'm 31 and new to the whole ttc thing. I have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind helping out! Just to explain where I am..I took my last bc pill on 8 April and had my usual af. My DH and I have bd this month a few times but not in last week or so. last wknd I had a really sharp pain in my abdomen all day sat. it was v painful! On Friday i had stomach cramps and i thought it was af due to arrive but nothing yet. Basically I'm confused about testing! I wouldnt consider it this early on but we're on hols on Fri. i know it can take a while for cycle to get back on track after bc. But at this stage i don't know when i would be considered 'late'. so after all this waffle (!) I'd appreciate some advice on whether its worth testing (I'd leave it til Thursday) and if so what type do I use? I'm bit confused about the digi or the ones when lines appear (or not!). sorry i must sound really dense but I'm a confused newbie! Its such early days i wouldn't be gutted with a BFN.
> Thank you x

I had my last AF from 15th to the 18th of april, and I found out today I´m pregnant...
I would try a first response test first, the ones with the lines. (they test for lower concentrations of HCG than the digital ones).
I only came off BC in the middle of march, after 13 years on them. I´d say anything is possible.


----------



## onebumpplease

Preg_Pilot WooooooHoooooooo CONGRATULATIONS.

Take care of yourself now ;) :happydance:


----------



## Mrs HH

Wow congrats on your BFP! 

Thanks for your help. I'll leave it til Thursday and if AF hasn't shown up I'll do a test and see.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

preg_pilot said:


> oh, and big news :)
> got my :bfp: Today :d
> 
> View attachment 402537

yay!!!!!! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!
> 
> I took Musinex on my high fertility days and it REALLY helped. TMI but I accidentally took a 1200mg dose on OPK+ day and I was drowning in EWCM :winkwink: I took 400mg otherwise. Just make sure it's the *expectorant ONLY* (Guaifenesin). Not the cough suppressant or any allergy preventing one as those will dry you up. FX for you!Click to expand...

Did you take it pill form? I have tried to find the Robitussin plain but have yet to find it. I see the CF brand, not sure if it's the best/right one? Do you think the the plain Mucinex would be better to use? I'm willing to try anything new that will help. These bfn's are getting annoying and I don't want another one!


----------



## grkprn

bakingbabe said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!
> 
> I took Musinex on my high fertility days and it REALLY helped. TMI but I accidentally took a 1200mg dose on OPK+ day and I was drowning in EWCM :winkwink: I took 400mg otherwise. Just make sure it's the *expectorant ONLY* (Guaifenesin). Not the cough suppressant or any allergy preventing one as those will dry you up. FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take it pill form? I have tried to find the Robitussin plain but have yet to find it. I see the CF brand, not sure if it's the best/right one? Do you think the the plain Mucinex would be better to use? I'm willing to try anything new that will help. These bfn's are getting annoying and I don't want another one!Click to expand...

I use the Mucinex pills (or the store brand) and they really do work! Just used them a few days ago. I took it in the morning and by the next morning, I had creamy to EWCM the next AM. Plus I'd rather take a pill, than take it in syrup form!


----------



## grkprn

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537

Congrats!!!! :yellow:


----------



## bakingbabe

grkprn said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody have their DH or OH take zinc? Should I be taking it too? We got 50 mg of zinc today but I'm not sure if I should take it as well.
> 
> I'm going to take Robitussin to help increase my cm as well. Gearing up for the every other day babymaking plan! :hug: to all!
> 
> I took Musinex on my high fertility days and it REALLY helped. TMI but I accidentally took a 1200mg dose on OPK+ day and I was drowning in EWCM :winkwink: I took 400mg otherwise. Just make sure it's the *expectorant ONLY* (Guaifenesin). Not the cough suppressant or any allergy preventing one as those will dry you up. FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take it pill form? I have tried to find the Robitussin plain but have yet to find it. I see the CF brand, not sure if it's the best/right one? Do you think the the plain Mucinex would be better to use? I'm willing to try anything new that will help. These bfn's are getting annoying and I don't want another one!Click to expand...
> 
> I use the Mucinex pills (or the store brand) and they really do work! Just used them a few days ago. I took it in the morning and by the next morning, I had creamy to EWCM the next AM. Plus I'd rather take a pill, than take it in syrup form!Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice. :) I'll go get some then. Anything to help get a lil bean! :)


----------



## Alisa SD

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU MY DEAR!!!! So freakin HAPPY for you!!!!


----------



## Tumtum

Congrats to all the happy BFPs out there.. such happy news! ;)

Sorry, I was just following up, so Mucinex helps with CM which will help conception?


----------



## Alisa SD

I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats pilot!!!! :D


----------



## gypsygirl1018

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, and big news :)
> Got my :bfp: today :D
> 
> View attachment 402537

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! That is such wonderful news! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.

Don't give up, my dear! Maybe you should call the dr in the morning and ask the nurse what they think. One month I had dull aching pains all through my ovaries and it would not go away. I finally gave up and called the dr. Although they gave me false hope that I could be pregnant, it definitely put my mind at ease that they had heard of the symptom before and could advise me.
Oh and I thought af had left yesterday and now I have some light pink spotting again. I agree, it's so damn stressful. I am having a rough day too. Just can't seem to get out of this funk I'm in. Selling a house, ttc, having one of your dearest friends pregnant, it's all just becoming a lot to handle. I have some leftover cake, wanna share it with me? :)

Hang in there, dearie! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.

Hi alisa-maybe your body just needs some time to acclimate-you relatively recently came off bc right? Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.
> 
> Don't give up, my dear! Maybe you should call the dr in the morning and ask the nurse what they think. One month I had dull aching pains all through my ovaries and it would not go away. I finally gave up and called the dr. Although they gave me false hope that I could be pregnant, it definitely put my mind at ease that they had heard of the symptom before and could advise me.
> Oh and I thought af had left yesterday and now I have some light pink spotting again. I agree, it's so damn stressful. I am having a rough day too. Just can't seem to get out of this funk I'm in. Selling a house, ttc, having one of your dearest friends pregnant, it's all just becoming a lot to handle. I have some leftover cake, wanna share it with me? :)
> 
> Hang in there, dearie! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks BB. I talked to my husband about going to the doc and having his swimmers analysed this am, and we eneded up getting in a fight. I can understand that he feels uncomfortable about it, but resistance like that from the person who wants a kid as much as I do, pisses me off. I'm like, why do I have to carry the brunt of this crap all by myself. Like being jacked up pregnant for 9 freakin months isnt bad enough, let alone having to deal with AF ever month for 50 years. I'm in a horrible mood today.


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.
> 
> Hi alisa-maybe your body just needs some time to acclimate-you relatively recently came off bc right? Hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah Lily, you're probably right. I stopped in February. I have some other health issues as well, and I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. My neurologist didn't mention it, even though we did talk about other risks of having a baby. I guess I just have dues to pay; I put my body through hell in my 20s.


----------



## luna_19

Alisa it is completely normal to have weird irregular cycles after being on bc, it took me about a year to settle into a regular cycle. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.
> 
> Don't give up, my dear! Maybe you should call the dr in the morning and ask the nurse what they think. One month I had dull aching pains all through my ovaries and it would not go away. I finally gave up and called the dr. Although they gave me false hope that I could be pregnant, it definitely put my mind at ease that they had heard of the symptom before and could advise me.
> Oh and I thought af had left yesterday and now I have some light pink spotting again. I agree, it's so damn stressful. I am having a rough day too. Just can't seem to get out of this funk I'm in. Selling a house, ttc, having one of your dearest friends pregnant, it's all just becoming a lot to handle. I have some leftover cake, wanna share it with me? :)
> 
> Hang in there, dearie! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BB. I talked to my husband about going to the doc and having his swimmers analysed this am, and we eneded up getting in a fight. I can understand that he feels uncomfortable about it, but resistance like that from the person who wants a kid as much as I do, pisses me off. I'm like, why do I have to carry the brunt of this crap all by myself. Like being jacked up pregnant for 9 freakin months isnt bad enough, let alone having to deal with AF ever month for 50 years. I'm in a horrible mood today.Click to expand...

Girl, I am in a horrible mood today too. Sorry your dh is being resistant to getting tested. Would he do an at home sperm analysis kit? I saw somewhere on BnB that a lady got one at Walgreens. Maybe that would be an option? 

Men can be so annoying at times! I'm so sorry yours is annoying you today. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Alisa SD said:


> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.

So sorry, whenever you feel down, just come on here for reassuring words :)
I know they helped me when I felt down...

:hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to a revisit from AF. Yesterday evening I experienced some dark pink spotting, turned to purple by 6am, now full on AF with cramps. I am starting to worry that my body won't hook up. I had this same sort of bleeding (minus AF) a week after ovulation in April as well. I'm kind of feeling like giving up. This shit too damn stressful for me.
> 
> Don't give up, my dear! Maybe you should call the dr in the morning and ask the nurse what they think. One month I had dull aching pains all through my ovaries and it would not go away. I finally gave up and called the dr. Although they gave me false hope that I could be pregnant, it definitely put my mind at ease that they had heard of the symptom before and could advise me.
> Oh and I thought af had left yesterday and now I have some light pink spotting again. I agree, it's so damn stressful. I am having a rough day too. Just can't seem to get out of this funk I'm in. Selling a house, ttc, having one of your dearest friends pregnant, it's all just becoming a lot to handle. I have some leftover cake, wanna share it with me? :)
> 
> Hang in there, dearie! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BB. I talked to my husband about going to the doc and having his swimmers analysed this am, and we eneded up getting in a fight. I can understand that he feels uncomfortable about it, but resistance like that from the person who wants a kid as much as I do, pisses me off. I'm like, why do I have to carry the brunt of this crap all by myself. Like being jacked up pregnant for 9 freakin months isnt bad enough, let alone having to deal with AF ever month for 50 years. I'm in a horrible mood today.Click to expand...
> 
> Girl, I am in a horrible mood today too. Sorry your dh is being resistant to getting tested. Would he do an at home sperm analysis kit? I saw somewhere on BnB that a lady got one at Walgreens. Maybe that would be an option?
> 
> Men can be so annoying at times! I'm so sorry yours is annoying you today. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Yeah, he actually suggested that himself! They have a primo one on Amazon that comes with a microscope and everything. Hahaha. Kinda pricey at like $80.


----------



## luna_19

wow pilot I was just looking through your journal, didn't realize this was your first cycle. That's awesome! :)


so question for anyone with experience using opks...I picked some up for this cycle, I used them once before but was only using them once a day and missed my surge which I found really frustrating because those things aren't cheap! Do most people use them twice a day?
I was thinking of doing that but the instructions specifically say not to use fmu. When I was doing once a day I took them when I got home from work around 4:30pm so I guess my options are to do the same thing, take one at 4:30 and 10 just before I go to bed, or I guess I could take one at work sometime during the day and then one later in the evening...any recommendations?

I got a box of 7 so I was thinking take one on cd10 and two on cd 11-13 (if I need to go that far) as I usually ov on cd 12-14


----------



## OperationBbyO

Alisa--I think it's a normal man thing. DH goes in for his SA on Monday and he's been moody and grumpy about it for a week. He doesn't see the need. I, however, have a lot of issues with TTC so I told him it's stupid for us to be pouring money into me if it's not going to matter because he also has a problem. If we have to move to IVF then let's not waste money on other stuff first because IVF is going to run what...15K? Ugh. 

Maybe if you can phrase it to him in that way. Explain that you can only do so much with your body and it's important to make sure he is healthy in that department so you don't waste time and money.


----------



## Alisa SD

OperationBbyO said:


> Alisa--I think it's a normal man thing. DH goes in for his SA on Monday and he's been moody and grumpy about it for a week. He doesn't see the need. I, however, have a lot of issues with TTC so I told him it's stupid for us to be pouring money into me if it's not going to matter because he also has a problem. If we have to move to IVF then let's not waste money on other stuff first because IVF is going to run what...15K? Ugh.
> 
> Maybe if you can phrase it to him in that way. Explain that you can only do so much with your body and it's important to make sure he is healthy in that department so you don't waste time and money.

Hi BbyO! I think it's normal for boys to resist those things that are uncomfortable or awkward for them. I totally agree with you. Why waste all this time and energy when it's a DH issue. Mine knows he's should get a work up, but he's not happy about it. Thanks for sharing about yours, makes me a little less irritated with mine. Hahaha.


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> wow pilot I was just looking through your journal, didn't realize this was your first cycle. That's awesome! :)
> 
> 
> so question for anyone with experience using opks...I picked some up for this cycle, I used them once before but was only using them once a day and missed my surge which I found really frustrating because those things aren't cheap! Do most people use them twice a day?
> I was thinking of doing that but the instructions specifically say not to use fmu. When I was doing once a day I took them when I got home from work around 4:30pm so I guess my options are to do the same thing, take one at 4:30 and 10 just before I go to bed, or I guess I could take one at work sometime during the day and then one later in the evening...any recommendations?
> 
> I got a box of 7 so I was thinking take one on cd10 and two on cd 11-13 (if I need to go that far) as I usually ov on cd 12-14

Hi Luna! I got cheapies online-wondfo brand-and they are great. Probably less than 25 cents per test plus 12 pg tests came with. I also will say that although they say not to use FMU because you may miss your surge, I drink sooooooo much water all day that my pee is literally close to clear, so opk's really didn't work for me except with first or second morning urine. I would never get my surge with late afternoon pee. And even though I used this method (testing opk with first or second mu), the opk's last month exactly/perfectly picked up my surge about 36 hours prior to ovulation-so I've abandoned any notion that it's "wrong" to use FMU. That's just me but hope it might be helpful to you.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks that is super helpful! I drink tons of water throughout the day too, last time I used them I found it difficult to even hold my pee for two hours to test in the afternoon!

Do you only test in the morning then?

Oh and I know about the internet cheapies but have resisted picking some up for fear of becoming completely obsessed :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Also I have way too much time on my hands and hubby is at work today so feeling kind of stressed that I'm onto cycle 6 :( I think I'll feel better once we start :sex:

Hoping his work schedule cooperates more this cycle too...


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Alisa and breezy-what website did you order conceive plus from? I've been using preseed and no luck, plus I read th research about the chemical pregnancies and m/c.
> 
> Thanks!!!

I ordered from amazon, it will be here tomorrow.
I also ordered soft cups....we will see about those though.


----------



## MrsChezek

piglet24 said:


> And how would i know its implantation bleeding? its a light flow but with some clumps. My period usually takes 2-3 days only. 2 being the heaviest but usually my first day is also moderate flow.

Just in case you missed my previous post, here it is again:

Hi piglet. Sorry to hear you've had a tough journey so far Is the flow light pink/beige or is it brown/red? Implantation bleeding is the former and if it's brown or red then it is most likely AF I'm afraid. You should definitely talk to your doctor. On what day did you Ovulate? What DPO are you? Perhaps you can take an HPT to see what it says.


----------



## Breezy81

OMG OMG OMG yyyyaaaayyyyyyy Preg pilot!!!!!! Congrats dear H&H9 to you. :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Yay preg pilot!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Mrs HH* - I'm a bit confused re your cycle. What cycle day are you on? )Count CD1 as the first day of your last period) What day in the cycle does that Sat you had those pains fall on? If we assume you ovulated then, did you BD anywhere in the 5 days before to 2 days after that day? If so, you could be pregnant and you would be around 9DPO today, which is too early to test. Friday would then be the best day to test but you could test on Thursday - like preg_pilot suggested, stay away from the digi as they need a higher level of hCG to show a + and you want to test earlier. GL!

*bakingbabe* - yes, I took it in pill form as I can't bare to take any liquid syrups! And I took Musinex as that's what my DH always takes when he gets a cough - I rarely get coughs so I don't have a 'favorite'. I bet Robotussin makes an equivalent to what I took but as long as it has the Guaifensein and no allergy type meds in it, it should do the trick! And I'm sorry you're having a bad day! But tomorrow is a new day and I hope it is a better one for you :hugs: Oh and I'm totally in for sharing some of that cake if there's enough to go around :winkwink:

*Tumtum* - Musinex expectorant increases your CM production and CM is necessary for the spermies to travel up your vjayjay and uterus to their destination. Think of it as the river through which they swim so the higher the water level, the better :winkwink:

*Alisa* - how frustrating indeed! HmmmI started a board for women who just came off BCP and there's quite a few of us on there - perhaps you can see if anyone's experienced something similar? 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...irregular-cycles-after-coming-off-bcp-25.html
I had a short cycle (4th one after BCP) but it was 19 days. Basically, your body is used to being fed hormones that tell it what to do and now you've taken them away so it's struggling to figure out it's own hormone production to tell it what to do. It's normal for this to happen but you still want a doctor to know about it and to keep an eye on things to make sure there isn't something else causing the early bleeding. You should call yours tomorrow. And sorry to hear your man didn't take it well when you asked him to do an SA - mine got pissed off too and got all defensive but then he came around. I think it messes with their masculinity and stuff so their instinct is to get all defensive but hopefully he'll come around. :hugs:

*Luna* - I'm not sure how you missed your surge as the LH remains in your system for a decent amount of time and you should have caught it. Also, we tend to surge in the afternoon they say! Did you stop liquids and hold your pee for at least 3 hours before you took the test? This will help concentrate the LH. If you did all that, perhaps your body doesn't surge much and you can test twice but it might be hard to hold liquids and pee for 3 hours twice a day!!! Or maybe you missed it because it happened on a day before or after when you thought it should? Just thinking out loud hereI'm in the third week of my 6th cycle so I'm with you - it does seem like forever!!! But maybe 6 is the new third times the charm 2x the charm?? :haha:

AFM, I've had a bit of a rollercoaster of a day that's left me exhausted. It's only 10pm and I'm heading to bed after posting - my usual bedtime is 12:30am! I got up early to finish the proofs for that client I shot last week then I battled my iPad which wouldn't let me put the proofs into this one proofing app and left me tearing my hair out. DH has a cold so of course 'it's the end of the world' and was *not* helping with his snide comments and we ended up arguing. I even teared up! Then I had to rush to shower and get ready to make my meeting to show them the proofs. Fortunately, they LOVED them and it was a great session - they ordered a bunch of prints which made me feel good. Then, we had a good dinner but I got all stressed when DH decided to nap rather than help me clean up when I was feeling *exhausted* and had a headache - the adrenalin of the stress of getting ready and through my client meeting wore off and I felt awful. Not a good day and I just want it to end! So heading to bed :sleep:


----------



## bakingbabe

I think today was just one of those days where I needed a good cry and unforunately ended with a narly migraine. Not really a fabulous day to start babymaking. Sigh. But tomorrow is another day. :) I think I'll have another piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> *Mrs HH* - I'm a bit confused re your cycle. What cycle day are you on? )Count CD1 as the first day of your last period) What day in the cycle does that Sat you had those pains fall on? If we assume you ovulated then, did you BD anywhere in the 5 days before to 2 days after that day? If so, you could be pregnant and you would be around 9DPO today, which is too early to test. Friday would then be the best day to test but you could test on Thursday - like preg_pilot suggested, stay away from the digi as they need a higher level of hCG to show a + and you want to test earlier. GL!
> 
> *bakingbabe* - yes, I took it in pill form as I can't bare to take any liquid syrups! And I took Musinex as that's what my DH always takes when he gets a cough - I rarely get coughs so I don't have a 'favorite'. I bet Robotussin makes an equivalent to what I took but as long as it has the Guaifensein and no allergy type meds in it, it should do the trick! And I'm sorry you're having a bad day! But tomorrow is a new day and I hope it is a better one for you :hugs: Oh and I'm totally in for sharing some of that cake if there's enough to go around :winkwink:
> 
> *Tumtum* - Musinex expectorant increases your CM production and CM is necessary for the spermies to travel up your vjayjay and uterus to their destination. Think of it as the river through which they swim so the higher the water level, the better :winkwink:
> 
> *Alisa* - how frustrating indeed! HmmmI started a board for women who just came off BCP and there's quite a few of us on there - perhaps you can see if anyone's experienced something similar?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...irregular-cycles-after-coming-off-bcp-25.html
> I had a short cycle (4th one after BCP) but it was 19 days. Basically, your body is used to being fed hormones that tell it what to do and now you've taken them away so it's struggling to figure out it's own hormone production to tell it what to do. It's normal for this to happen but you still want a doctor to know about it and to keep an eye on things to make sure there isn't something else causing the early bleeding. You should call yours tomorrow. And sorry to hear your man didn't take it well when you asked him to do an SA - mine got pissed off too and got all defensive but then he came around. I think it messes with their masculinity and stuff so their instinct is to get all defensive but hopefully he'll come around. :hugs:
> 
> *Luna* - I'm not sure how you missed your surge as the LH remains in your system for a decent amount of time and you should have caught it. Also, we tend to surge in the afternoon they say! Did you stop liquids and hold your pee for at least 3 hours before you took the test? This will help concentrate the LH. If you did all that, perhaps your body doesn't surge much and you can test twice but it might be hard to hold liquids and pee for 3 hours twice a day!!! Or maybe you missed it because it happened on a day before or after when you thought it should? Just thinking out loud hereI'm in the third week of my 6th cycle so I'm with you - it does seem like forever!!! But maybe 6 is the new third times the charm 2x the charm?? :haha:
> 
> AFM, I've had a bit of a rollercoaster of a day that's left me exhausted. It's only 10pm and I'm heading to bed after posting - my usual bedtime is 12:30am! I got up early to finish the proofs for that client I shot last week then I battled my iPad which wouldn't let me put the proofs into this one proofing app and left me tearing my hair out. DH has a cold so of course 'it's the end of the world' and was *not* helping with his snide comments and we ended up arguing. I even teared up! Then I had to rush to shower and get ready to make my meeting to show them the proofs. Fortunately, they LOVED them and it was a great session - they ordered a bunch of prints which made me feel good. Then, we had a good dinner but I got all stressed when DH decided to nap rather than help me clean up when I was feeling *exhausted* and had a headache - the adrenalin of the stress of getting ready and through my client meeting wore off and I felt awful. Not a good day and I just want it to end! So heading to bed :sleep:

You are sooo good at keeping up with everyone! Hope you get some rest and feel better. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

MrsChezek I don't know how I missed it! I was so disappointed not to get a full positive, I did get an almost, almost positive and then a negative and it lined up with my other ovulation signs so I took it as a positive. I did hold my pee for two hours before but I tend to get a headache if I don't drink enough water while I'm at work...maybe I should try smu...i should only have to test once or twice at work because of how my days line up


----------



## piglet24

*Mrs.Chezek:* its probably AF already. but i don't knowmy ovulation day. because my ob was checking my follicles every two days. sorry, i'm not really good with the abbreviation thingy yet. what is HPT? I was thinking of buying a basal thermometer, is it too late to start charting my bbt? thanks.


----------



## MayJan

piglet24 said:


> *Mrs.Chezek:* its probably AF already. but i don't knowmy ovulation day. because my ob was checking my follicles every two days. sorry, i'm not really good with the abbreviation thingy yet. what is HPT? I was thinking of buying a basal thermometer, is it too late to start charting my bbt? thanks.

HPT - Home Pregnancy Test. It's nvr too late to start bbt charting, it lets ur know ur body better in my opinion


----------



## piglet24

@Mr. Chezek: I have AF already, do I still need to take HPT?

@MayJan: You are right. Ok, I will buy that thermometer later today. thanks.


----------



## MrsChezek

*piglet* - if you are having your normal AF flow (not spotting), then you're out for this month I'm afraid! No need to HPT :hugs: However, go get that thermie and start charting your temps. This will help you pinpoint your ovulation and help you know when to BD as much as you can!

*luna* - you can always take sips every 15 minutes to keep your body hydrated a bit more but you should still be able to hold your pee. But if you held it already for 2 hours and missed it...hmm, wait, did you drink tons during those 2 hours? Cause that would dilute your LH levels and explain the "almost positive". SMU might work too! Not everyone surges in the afternoon - that's just some average someone figured out! GL chica! We'll figure this out together :hugs:


*How is everyone else*??? Good weekend? I've got a lot of work to do which means I'll still be here...lol. But I'm going to try hard NOT TO. Anyone testing this week?? I plan to test with next Monday's FMU :thumbup: Assuming AF doesn't get me of course!!

:hug: to all!


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> *piglet* - if you are having your normal AF flow (not spotting), then you're out for this month I'm afraid! No need to HPT :hugs: However, go get that thermie and start charting your temps. This will help you pinpoint your ovulation and help you know when to BD as much as you can!
> 
> *luna* - you can always take sips every 15 minutes to keep your body hydrated a bit more but you should still be able to hold your pee. But if you held it already for 2 hours and missed it...hmm, wait, did you drink tons during those 2 hours? Cause that would dilute your LH levels and explain the "almost positive". SMU might work too! Not everyone surges in the afternoon - that's just some average someone figured out! GL chica! We'll figure this out together :hugs:
> 
> 
> *How is everyone else*??? Good weekend? I've got a lot of work to do which means I'll still be here...lol. But I'm going to try hard NOT TO. Anyone testing this week?? I plan to test with next Monday's FMU :thumbup: Assuming AF doesn't get me of course!!
> 
> :hug: to all!

yes, i think this is my AF already. I'll be going to my OB tonight. I think she'll start me with the clomid thing again. Thanks Mrs. Chezek!


----------



## bakingbabe

I had my very first migraine headache yesterday. Made a bad day worse. :( I'm CD7, how did that week go by so quick?? Hoping this week goes by as quickly.


----------



## luna_19

I know! I'm already on cd5 yet the last 5 days of my cycle feel like an eternity!


----------



## Smimms

Who is going to try Softcups or Conceive Plus this cycle? I'm very curious to hear the results.


----------



## Veganlily

Smimms said:


> Who is going to try Softcups or Conceive Plus this cycle? I'm very curious to hear the results.

I'm going to do this cycle au naturel and probably try preseed or conceive plus and soft cups next time if it doesn't work. I ran completely out of all my tampons and pads this cycle both at home and work so I'm thinking it's a sign!


----------



## rmsh1

I am going to "try" the softcups. I am stll very nervous of them, but they are something I have not tired yet and I am desperate enough to give it a go now


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Who is going to try Softcups or Conceive Plus this cycle? I'm very curious to hear the results.

Hi Smimms! I ordered my Conceive Plus and it should be delivered today! I have no idea when I will ovulate again though. Could be this Friday. I plan to use it this entire week. I'll let you know!


----------



## Alisa SD

I just don't think I'm down enough for SoftCups though.


----------



## Mrs HH

MrsChezek said:


> *Mrs HH* - I'm a bit confused re your cycle. What cycle day are you on? )Count CD1 as the first day of your last period) What day in the cycle does that Sat you had those pains fall on? If we assume you ovulated then, did you BD anywhere in the 5 days before to 2 days after that day? If so, you could be pregnant and you would be around 9DPO today, which is too early to test. Friday would then be the best day to test but you could test on Thursday - like preg_pilot suggested, stay away from the digi as they need a higher level of hCG to show a + and you want to test earlier. GL!
> 
> Thank you! In that case my cd1 would be 14April but it was just a bcp break and then i haven't taken any bcp when i was then due to. so not sure if that counts as cd1 or not?! if it is then pains would have been around cd30 (wknd of 14th) and we did bd few days before. Tbh I'm expecting cycle to be all over place for a bit but if pains were ov then i was expecting af to have shown up by now? thanks v much for advice. might just buy a test and take it with me to try if af doesn't show during hol!
> Thanks again x


----------



## Breezy81

I'm trying the concieve plus, it was delievered to my house today! 
I got softcups but I's still afraid of them. 

I'm on CD12 already.....wow that went much faster than the 2ww. 
This month is weird for me, I'm taking more of a not stressing approach, no tests no tempting just :sex: whenever we feel like it. I don't know how many more months of this I can take :wacko:

June 9th feels like forever away right now. We decided to sale our house so the next couple of weeks getting it ready are going to be crazy! 

How was everyone's weekend? 
Any testers this week?


----------



## MD1223

*Preg_Pilot* - AWESOME AWESOME News!!!!! That made me so happy to come on here today and see you got your :bfp:!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! I hope you pop back in here once and a while and let us know how you are doing and share your great journey with us! YAY!!!


----------



## MD1223

I missed this weekend and a lot of updates. I'm sorry everyone is feeling a little down. I was too after AF arrived. I am also on my 6th cycle now. I have been using preseed but havent tried softcups yet. I think I am going to keep going without them for a while. They seem tricky to me for some reason. 

Welcome to all the newbies!

*Luna* - I have been ordering the amazon cheapies as well and love them. I can see what you mean though about getting addicted. 

Speaking of addicted and getting obsessed, I think I am going to try not to be on bnb as much. So, I will be checking in only every few days or weekly. Honestly, I am tired of thinking about ttc so much - cutting back on this, cutting back on that, BD'ing on the right days, using the right helpers - to no avail each month. Maybe it isn't the right attitude, but I need to stop thinking about it so much at least right now.

In any event, *Bakingbabe and Lily*, I still want to be cycle buddies!! I am going to add you to my sig if y'all don't mind. 

Big :hugs: for everyone.


----------



## luna_19

Want to be cycle buddies with me too? We're even both on our 6th try! :)

Hoping to start the every other day bding through ov day tonight, really hoping this is my lucky cycle :D


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> I missed this weekend and a lot of updates. I'm sorry everyone is feeling a little down. I was too after AF arrived. I am also on my 6th cycle now. I have been using preseed but havent tried softcups yet. I think I am going to keep going without them for a while. They seem tricky to me for some reason.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> *Luna* - I have been ordering the amazon cheapies as well and love them. I can see what you mean though about getting addicted.
> 
> Speaking of addicted and getting obsessed, I think I am going to try not to be on bnb as much. So, I will be checking in only every few days or weekly. Honestly, I am tired of thinking about ttc so much - cutting back on this, cutting back on that, BD'ing on the right days, using the right helpers - to no avail each month. Maybe it isn't the right attitude, but I need to stop thinking about it so much at least right now.
> 
> In any event, *Bakingbabe and Lily*, I still want to be cycle buddies!! I am going to add you to my sig if y'all don't mind.
> 
> Big :hugs: for everyone.

I don't mind at all! :) :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Alisa, my DH is getting his SA don't tomorrow. Our doc gave us a container to collect the spermies in and I just have to drop off the sample to the lab within the hour. "I" drop it off since it makes DH uncomfortable to drop it off himself. Just giving you another "collection" option where your DH isn't too involved in having to talk to people. Women are so used to getting annual checkups and talking about all sort of things that go on with our bodies...guys barly even go for checkups every 5 years (if your lucky!). 

rmsh1, let me know how the softcups go...I have been thinking about using them but dont know how hard/messy they are to use.

AFM, I'll test in 2-3 days; but, only if my temp is still up on 10dpo (it always seems to drop by that time).


----------



## Kmae

Mrs.Chezek, I had my family visiting this weekend so I have been kindof MIA-sorry for being a lousy cycle buddy! I'll be testing in 2-3 days- depending if my temp stays up. My LP is never longer than 12 days so that is why it typically starts dropping at 10dpo. I am not sure if Clomid will change my LP length or not- so I don't want to get too excited if AF isn't here on 12dpo (but probably would anyway:wacko:).


----------



## Smimms

I did a test run with softcups and after i got over the shock of putting it in it was alright. I couldn't even feel it. Getting it out is slightly tricky. A little self violating.


----------



## Alisa SD

Kmae said:


> Alisa, my DH is getting his SA don't tomorrow. Our doc gave us a container to collect the spermies in and I just have to drop off the sample to the lab within the hour. "I" drop it off since it makes DH uncomfortable to drop it off himself. Just giving you another "collection" option where your DH isn't too involved in having to talk to people. Women are so used to getting annual checkups and talking about all sort of things that go on with our bodies...guys barly even go for checkups every 5 years (if your lucky!).
> 
> rmsh1, let me know how the softcups go...I have been thinking about using them but dont know how hard/messy they are to use.
> 
> AFM, I'll test in 2-3 days; but, only if my temp is still up on 10dpo (it always seems to drop by that time).

Oh that's awesome! He is going to be so relieved to know he can handle it at HOME! Well, step 1 is getting his rear end to the Doc PERIOD. We'll get there!

I got my Conceive Plus in the mail today! Can't wait to try it out. I think I'll go pee on an OPK stick now! CHERIO!


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> I did a test run with softcups and after i got over the shock of putting it in it was alright. I couldn't even feel it. Getting it out is slightly tricky. A little self violating.

Ughhhh. That sounds miserable.


----------



## Smimms

Alisa SD said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I did a test run with softcups and after i got over the shock of putting it in it was alright. I couldn't even feel it. Getting it out is slightly tricky. A little self violating.
> 
> Ughhhh. That sounds miserable.Click to expand...

Honestly they're not bad. You just have to bear down when taking them out. I would practice before using them.


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> I did a test run with softcups and after i got over the shock of putting it in it was alright. I couldn't even feel it. Getting it out is slightly tricky. A little self violating.
> 
> Ughhhh. That sounds miserable.Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly they're not bad. You just have to bear down when taking them out. I would practice before using them.Click to expand...

Lol, I'm sure they're fine. I just can't even get an OB tampon in the right position! Let alone a cervix cup. Hehehe.
I'm intimidated! But, I would like to not miss ANY chance for a baby bean!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Piglet* - how did your OB appt go?

*bakingbabe* - I hope this week goes by quickly too! So I can get my BFP and get on with life :winkwink: Sorry about the migraine - I used to get a lot of those when I was younger. Thankfully I seem to get them once in a blue moon now.

*Mrs HH* - AF or a BFP would show up anywhere between 12-16 days after the day you think you Oed. I would test on day 14 at the earliest if AF doesn't show - It's too late past my bedtime for me to do the math for you. I'm tired! Sowwy :dohh: But if it means POASing on hols, then bring one along! :winkwink: Don't test too early cause the stark white BFNs are disheartening to say the least. GL!

*MD* - do whatever you need to do to stay sane! We'll miss you but we'll look forward to your pop ins :hugs: GL!!! xx

*Kmae* - good luck to your DH tomorrow!!! FX it's all good at his end :hugs: Don't you think testing on 10DPO is a bit too early??? Wait until 12DPO - I don't want you risking seeing that false negative if you don't have to!!! Especially since clomid might delay your LP :hugs: I plan to test on Monday - FX to us!!!!
:dust:

When are you testing *Joey*?

*Smimms* - I just got a bad mental image of my fishing around for a softcup in my nether-parts!!! :haha: Not too excited to try these yetbut I will eventually if that is what it will take!! :thumbup:


Sounds like a lot of you are gearing up for Ovulation - good luck to each of you!!! Hope you catch those eggies ladies!!! FX
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow I went smiley happy in my previous post! :dohh:
Oops :haha:


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> *Piglet* - how did your OB appt go?
> 
> *bakingbabe* - I hope this week goes by quickly too! So I can get my BFP and get on with life :winkwink: Sorry about the migraine - I used to get a lot of those when I was younger. Thankfully I seem to get them once in a blue moon now.
> 
> *Mrs HH* - AF or a BFP would show up anywhere between 12-16 days after the day you think you Oed. I would test on day 14 at the earliest if AF doesn't show - It's too late past my bedtime for me to do the math for you. I'm tired! Sowwy :dohh: But if it means POASing on hols, then bring one along! :winkwink: Don't test too early cause the stark white BFNs are disheartening to say the least. GL!
> 
> *MD* - do whatever you need to do to stay sane! We'll miss you but we'll look forward to your pop ins :hugs: GL!!! xx
> 
> *Kmae* - good luck to your DH tomorrow!!! FX it's all good at his end :hugs: Don't you think testing on 10DPO is a bit too early??? Wait until 12DPO - I don't want you risking seeing that false negative if you don't have to!!! Especially since clomid might delay your LP :hugs: I plan to test on Monday - FX to us!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> When are you testing *Joey*?
> 
> *Smimms* - I just got a bad mental image of my fishing around for a softcup in my nether-parts!!! :haha: Not too excited to try these yetbut I will eventually if that is what it will take!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are gearing up for Ovulation - good luck to each of you!!! Hope you catch those eggies ladies!!! FX
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi Mrs.Chezek! I'm still a bit sad this morning. When I went to my doctor last night, she told me she is not going to give me any medications for the month of May. I got the CLC's because of clomid. I have very sensitive ovaries. how about that? She will just give me duphaston. I have to go back this thursday, we wants to check me via TVS to check if i still have those cysts. Sometimes I think I could only produce cysts and no babies. I asked her about taking my BBT. at first she didn't understand why I have to take my BBT, then told me it will not be feasible because I'll be taking duphaston my temp will defiitely be high and not reliable. 

I don't know what to do anymore. Maybe I should change OB. What do you think?


----------



## MayJan

*Piglet24* - I think it's always good to seek second opinion before u start taking any medication. u'll be more at ease i think


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> *Piglet* - how did your OB appt go?
> 
> *bakingbabe* - I hope this week goes by quickly too! So I can get my BFP and get on with life :winkwink: Sorry about the migraine - I used to get a lot of those when I was younger. Thankfully I seem to get them once in a blue moon now.
> 
> *Mrs HH* - AF or a BFP would show up anywhere between 12-16 days after the day you think you Oed. I would test on day 14 at the earliest if AF doesn't show - It's too late past my bedtime for me to do the math for you. I'm tired! Sowwy :dohh: But if it means POASing on hols, then bring one along! :winkwink: Don't test too early cause the stark white BFNs are disheartening to say the least. GL!
> 
> *MD* - do whatever you need to do to stay sane! We'll miss you but we'll look forward to your pop ins :hugs: GL!!! xx
> 
> *Kmae* - good luck to your DH tomorrow!!! FX it's all good at his end :hugs: Don't you think testing on 10DPO is a bit too early??? Wait until 12DPO - I don't want you risking seeing that false negative if you don't have to!!! Especially since clomid might delay your LP :hugs: I plan to test on Monday - FX to us!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> When are you testing *Joey*?
> 
> *Smimms* - I just got a bad mental image of my fishing around for a softcup in my nether-parts!!! :haha: Not too excited to try these yetbut I will eventually if that is what it will take!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are gearing up for Ovulation - good luck to each of you!!! Hope you catch those eggies ladies!!! FX
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi! Sorry haven't been on here for a couple of days - work is crazy at the moment!!
AF is due today so I am sad to say that I gave in and tested this morning!!!!! Got a BFN - stark white, nothing!!!! I kind of expected it as I don't feel different in any way but it was still really disappointing :cry:
If AF hasn't arrived by Thursday (I fully expect the witch will!) I will test again then!

Hope everyone else is having more luck :flower:


----------



## piglet24

MayJan said:


> *Piglet24* - I think it's always good to seek second opinion before u start taking any medication. u'll be more at ease i think

yeah, i think so too. I'm trying to check doctors in the city. I'm also asking friends to recommend good doctors.most of the doctors in the city are doing the IVF thing. I'm afraid it'll be too expensive.


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> *Preg_Pilot* - AWESOME AWESOME News!!!!! That made me so happy to come on here today and see you got your :bfp:!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! I hope you pop back in here once and a while and let us know how you are doing and share your great journey with us! YAY!!!

Thanks :D
Yea, I´ll be keeping tabs on you guys, offering advice when I think I have any :)


----------



## Veganlily

preg_pilot said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_Pilot* - AWESOME AWESOME News!!!!! That made me so happy to come on here today and see you got your :bfp:!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! I hope you pop back in here once and a while and let us know how you are doing and share your great journey with us! YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks :D
> Yea, I´ll be keeping tabs on you guys, offering advice when I think I have any :)Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## Veganlily

Veganlily said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_Pilot* - AWESOME AWESOME News!!!!! That made me so happy to come on here today and see you got your :bfp:!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! I hope you pop back in here once and a while and let us know how you are doing and share your great journey with us! YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks :D
> Yea, I´ll be keeping tabs on you guys, offering advice when I think I have any :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good!Click to expand...




Joey1979 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Piglet* - how did your OB appt go?
> 
> *bakingbabe* - I hope this week goes by quickly too! So I can get my BFP and get on with life :winkwink: Sorry about the migraine - I used to get a lot of those when I was younger. Thankfully I seem to get them once in a blue moon now.
> 
> *Mrs HH* - AF or a BFP would show up anywhere between 12-16 days after the day you think you Oed. I would test on day 14 at the earliest if AF doesn't show - It's too late past my bedtime for me to do the math for you. I'm tired! Sowwy :dohh: But if it means POASing on hols, then bring one along! :winkwink: Don't test too early cause the stark white BFNs are disheartening to say the least. GL!
> 
> *MD* - do whatever you need to do to stay sane! We'll miss you but we'll look forward to your pop ins :hugs: GL!!! xx
> 
> *Kmae* - good luck to your DH tomorrow!!! FX it's all good at his end :hugs: Don't you think testing on 10DPO is a bit too early??? Wait until 12DPO - I don't want you risking seeing that false negative if you don't have to!!! Especially since clomid might delay your LP :hugs: I plan to test on Monday - FX to us!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> When are you testing *Joey*?
> 
> *Smimms* - I just got a bad mental image of my fishing around for a softcup in my nether-parts!!! :haha: Not too excited to try these yetbut I will eventually if that is what it will take!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are gearing up for Ovulation - good luck to each of you!!! Hope you catch those eggies ladies!!! FX
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hi! Sorry haven't been on here for a couple of days - work is crazy at the moment!!
> AF is due today so I am sad to say that I gave in and tested this morning!!!!! Got a BFN - stark white, nothing!!!! I kind of expected it as I don't feel different in any way but it was still really disappointing :cry:
> If AF hasn't arrived by Thursday (I fully expect the witch will!) I will test again then!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having more luck :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry Joey-same exact thing happened to me last cycle the day before af but IMO its better than squinting at false evaps and wondering! If it's not your cycle you can jump onto the valentines baby wagon with us! Good luck....


----------



## nikkih1288

Piglet- I agree get a second opinion. 


Prego_pilot I am glad to hear you will stick around :)

I thought I would update my situation today. I am 9 dpo. The last few days my nipples get so hard they hurt REAL bad kind of like they are on fire. I am cramping like af is on her way since 5 dpo. Also, have a lower back ache, legs hurt, on and off slight nausea. I'm frustrated and just want af to get here already so I can move on to next month. As you can tell I am pretty sure my body is just playing games with me. I almost want to test to prove to myself there is no hope.


----------



## grkprn

I haven't been on in awhile -- been busy with life and work!

I had my day 14 ultrasound (after Clomid) and they saw 2 follicles (23mm and 27mm). Got my +OPK this morning! Yay! I love seeing that smilie face! :happydance:

They asked if I wanted a shot of Ovidrel to help my LH surge along, but I declined. So glad I did, because my body is doing it by itself :thumbup:

Anyone familiar with follicle sizes? Can a follicle be too big?

:hug:


----------



## nikkih1288

*grkprn* That is excellent news. Good Luck :dance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Piglet* - it's never a bad idea to get a second opinion. It can't hurt! So I'd check in with someone else before you start any meeds. Sorry you're struggling so much! :hugs: Hopefully someone will figure out something for you soon!

*Joey* - nooooooo :growlmad: Sorry the ugly BFN got you :nope: BUT you're not out yet so I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you until Thursday!!
:dust:

*nikkih* - if you test now, you'll just prove the fact that 9DPO is way too early to test!!! :winkwink: You're pretty much guaranteed a BFN. Just keep thinking positive thoughts and ride it out until at least 12DPO, ideally 14. I'm just one day behind you if you want to buddy up - we can ride out this cycle together! :hugs:

*grkprn* - excellent news indeed! I don't know about whether they can be too big so the bigger the better in my book!!!! :shrug: GL this week - hope you catch that eggy!
:dust:

I'm tired. I got up this morning all psyched up about finishing that project (basically had to put together the client invoice and send it off) and now that that is done, I'm crashing. Unfortunately, I have a long day to go! Need to take care of a million errands before my next shoot tomorrow night and have PT all afternoon again. BLAH.


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I would love to buddy up with you. My goal is not to test until Sunday which is the day AF is due.


----------



## MayJan

Grkprn - Idk about follicle sizes, but good luck, hope u get ur BFP.. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> *MrsChezek* I would love to buddy up with you. My goal is not to test until Sunday which is the day AF is due.

You're in my siggy! Now stay away from those pee sticks!!!! :hugs:



On a side note, I just started cramping down below...feels like AF cramps but I usually don't get them until the day before she's due!!!!! AAAhhhhhhh. Must not panic - Que sera, sera!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## nikkih1288

I swear it is a sick addiction :shy: I won't poas no I won't :nope:


----------



## MayJan

Nikkih & mrschezek - GOOD LUCK!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smimms

Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry: 
Best wishes to her and her husband.


----------



## nikkih1288

Smimms thanks for letting us know. I am so sad to hear that news :( Prayers are going out to her and her husband.


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry:
> Best wishes to her and her husband.

Oh no! 
:cry:


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry:
> Best wishes to her and her husband.

OMG, I am so sorry for her and her husband.


----------



## bakingbabe

I finally found just straight up mucinex without the cough supressant. Yay! I think I'll take it this week and see how it goes. Got dh on zinc as well. Here's hoping for a very productive week. ;)


----------



## Smimms

If I decide to try this month I'm going all in. I'm soooooooo tired of TWW and being disappointed. I now have an arsenal of Conceive Plus, Soft Cups and Robitussin lol. Hubby thinks I've lost it.:wacko:


----------



## Kmae

nikkih1288 said:


> *MrsChezek* I would love to buddy up with you. My goal is not to test until Sunday which is the day AF is due.

Nikkih, would you like to buddy up with me too? I am 9dpo too and am already fighting myself about poas tomorrow morning. All three of us can keep each others eyes on the prize (12 dpo).:thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> *MrsChezek* I would love to buddy up with you. My goal is not to test until Sunday which is the day AF is due.
> 
> You're in my siggy! Now stay away from those pee sticks!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I just started cramping down below...feels like AF cramps but I usually don't get them until the day before she's due!!!!! AAAhhhhhhh. Must not panic - Que sera, sera!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oooo...that is a grat sign. It's just so hard not to get excited!!! I'll do my best to hold out until 12dpo:wacko:


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry:
> Best wishes to her and her husband.

Omg, HEARTBREAKING! I am so sorry to hear. I don't know who this couple is, but my heart goes out to them. :cry:


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> If I decide to try this month I'm going all in. I'm soooooooo tired of TWW and being disappointed. I now have an arsenal of Conceive Plus, Soft Cups and Robitussin lol. Hubby thinks I've lost it.:wacko:

You go, girl! :)


----------



## nikkih1288

Sure Kmae I will add you to my siggy !


----------



## Veganlily

Kmae, Nikki, and chezek (and all other soon to be testers) - so excited for you! Hang in there until at least 12 dpo :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh *Smimms*! That's SO sad :nope: Poor *Jewelsbaby* :hugs: My heart goes out to her and her DH. :cry:

*bakingbabe* - Yay! GL with the musinex and zinc and the umm 'productivity' :sex: hee hee

*Smimms* - ALL IN! Do it :thumbup: We're all here with all the support we can give you!!! :hugs:

*Kmae* - put down that pee stick young lady!!!! I got my eyes on you :growlmad: I've added *Nikkih* to my siggy too! Whomever POAS first is the rotten egg!!!! :haha: My cramps have decreased since the afternoon and I also had a terrible backache in the afternoon - my lower back was spasming! 

*Anyone else testing this week???? *Next week? Let's get a list going!

:hug: to all my girls!


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Oh *Smimms*! That's SO sad :nope: Poor *Jewelsbaby* :hugs: My heart goes out to her and her DH. :cry:
> 
> *bakingbabe* - Yay! GL with the musinex and zinc and the umm 'productivity' :sex: hee hee
> 
> *Smimms* - ALL IN! Do it :thumbup: We're all here with all the support we can give you!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae* - put down that pee stick young lady!!!! I got my eyes on you :growlmad: I've added *Nikkih* to my siggy too! Whomever POAS first is the rotten egg!!!! :haha: My cramps have decreased since the afternoon and I also had a terrible backache in the afternoon - my lower back was spasming!
> 
> *Anyone else testing this week???? *Next week? Let's get a list going!
> 
> :hug: to all my girls!

And I'm already seeing results from the mucinex. Yay! ;) Good luck testing this week! :hug:


----------



## Kmae

bakingbabe, woohoo! I took that this cycle too...hoping it did the trick!

FYI, my new avatar is pic of seahorses I took at the Monterey Aquarium last weekend. They looked like little preggo seahorses!:haha: Plus, the males carry the babies and "give birth" and I thought that was super AWESOME!:thumbup:


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 want to be my cycle buddy? :winkwink: Anyone else around cd7?


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> bakingbabe, woohoo! I took that this cycle too...hoping it did the trick!
> 
> FYI, my new avatar is pic of seahorses I took at the Monterey Aquarium last weekend. They looked like little preggo seahorses!:haha: Plus, the males carry the babies and "give birth" and I thought that was super AWESOME!:thumbup:

ooh preggo horses! Our new good luck charms :happydance: I will make sure to mention this little fact you shared to my DHhe he he


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> Oh *Smimms*! That's SO sad :nope: Poor *Jewelsbaby* :hugs: My heart goes out to her and her DH. :cry:
> 
> *bakingbabe* - Yay! GL with the musinex and zinc and the umm 'productivity' :sex: hee hee
> 
> *Smimms* - ALL IN! Do it :thumbup: We're all here with all the support we can give you!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae* - put down that pee stick young lady!!!! I got my eyes on you :growlmad: I've added *Nikkih* to my siggy too! Whomever POAS first is the rotten egg!!!! :haha: My cramps have decreased since the afternoon and I also had a terrible backache in the afternoon - my lower back was spasming!
> 
> *Anyone else testing this week???? *Next week? Let's get a list going!
> 
> :hug: to all my girls!

I am at 9 dpo as well, I am going to make myself wait until the first to test. If this is my month I want to make darn sure that I don't test early. I am tired of stark white tests! I have confidence in us this month! We've got this, let's all get our :bfp:s!


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> MD1223 want to be my cycle buddy? :winkwink: Anyone else around cd7?

I'm cd8. I'd be happy to buddy up, *Smimms* :hug:

My ticker is off a day. :(


----------



## rmsh1

Smimms I am CD13 but I O late so finding cycle buddies is hard. I could be buddies but I suspect you will still beat me to O LOL


----------



## Joey1979

Good morning ladies!!! I am feeling a lot more positive today - must be because the sun is shining here in the UK (rare sighting lol)!! :winkwink:
Now 11dpo and AF due any second! If a no show today I will be testing tomorrow morning! No symptoms at all - no cramping or sore boobs!!!! But then I don't usually get many AF symptoms either. My temp went up again though today - a good sign?????

Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing this cycle!!!!!


----------



## MayJan

Joey1979 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! I am feeling a lot more positive today - must be because the sun is shining here in the UK (rare sighting lol)!! :winkwink:
> Now 11dpo and AF due any second! If a no show today I will be testing tomorrow morning! No symptoms at all - no cramping or sore boobs!!!! But then I don't usually get many AF symptoms either. My temp went up again though today - a good sign?????
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing this cycle!!!!!

It's a good sign.. my temp went down like a meteor fell down to earth a day before AF showed up.. Good luck!!!


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies...I know I'm a bit late in this thread...but would it be possible for me to join? I will be 30 on Saturday (gulp!) and me and my DH have been trying to conceive our first little love lump since July 2011 with no luck! 
You all look like a lovely supportive bunch of ladies and it would be great to chat to you.


----------



## MayJan

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies...I know I'm a bit late in this thread...but would it be possible for me to join? I will be 30 on Saturday (gulp!) and me and my DH have been trying to conceive our first little love lump since July 2011 with no luck!
> You all look like a lovely supportive bunch of ladies and it would be great to chat to you.

Hi babysa, welcome and Happy Birthday.. :happydance: do u mind sharing ur story? what cycle day are u in?


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry:
> Best wishes to her and her husband.

Oh no... poor Jewelsbaby... :cry: My heart goes out to them.



babysa said:


> Hi Ladies...I know I'm a bit late in this thread...but would it be possible for me to join? I will be 30 on Saturday (gulp!) and me and my DH have been trying to conceive our first little love lump since July 2011 with no luck!
> You all look like a lovely supportive bunch of ladies and it would be great to chat to you.

Welcome to the thread babysa :)


----------



## Joey1979

*Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Joey1979 said:


> *Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!

The rule on this thread is 12dpo! Of course-I've broken said rule...

Good luck!


----------



## Joey1979

Veganlily said:


> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The rule on this thread is 12dpo! Of course-I've broken said rule...
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks - will be 12dpo tomorrow so hopefully I will stick to the rule :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Joey1979 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! I am feeling a lot more positive today - must be because the sun is shining here in the UK (rare sighting lol)!! :winkwink:
> Now 11dpo and AF due any second! If a no show today I will be testing tomorrow morning! No symptoms at all - no cramping or sore boobs!!!! But then I don't usually get many AF symptoms either. My temp went up again though today - a good sign?????
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing this cycle!!!!!

Good luck, *Joey*! :dust:


----------



## MayJan

Joey1979 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The rule on this thread is 12dpo! Of course-I've broken said rule...
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - will be 12dpo tomorrow so hopefully I will stick to the rule :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

rmsh1 said:


> Smimms I am CD13 but I O late so finding cycle buddies is hard. I could be buddies but I suspect you will still beat me to O LOL

Let's buddy up. I should o the 30th fx. How lon, gs was your last cycle?


----------



## Smimms

bakingbabe said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> MD1223 want to be my cycle buddy? :winkwink: Anyone else around cd7?
> 
> I'm cd8. I'd be happy to buddy up, *Smimms* :hug:
> 
> My ticker is off a day. :(Click to expand...

Sounds good hun. Hopefully this is our month. Since. Mother's Day didn't work out maybe a Father's Day bfp will.


----------



## MrsChezek

MayJan said:


> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I am feeling a lot more positive today - must be because the sun is shining here in the UK (rare sighting lol)!! :winkwink:
> Now 11dpo and AF due any second! If a no show today I will be testing tomorrow morning! No symptoms at all - no cramping or sore boobs!!!! But then I don't usually get many AF symptoms either. My temp went up again though today - a good sign?????
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing this cycle!!!!!
> 
> It's a good sign.. my temp went down like a meteor fell down to earth a day before AF showed up.. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

YES! High temps after 12DPO (last chance for implantation dip) are the best thing ever! FX for you *Joey*...I can't wait until tomorrow!!! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *babysa*! :hi:
The more the merrier! Where are you in your cycle? And Happy early birthday!! :hugs:

YES, thanks for mentioning this *Lily* - the rule is *no POAS before 12DPO*!!!!!!! :gun: *and* you really really want to use FMU at that point as it's still early :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* how are you today?

I am doing good wishing Sunday would get here! I am cramping so bad I expect AF to be here.


----------



## Smimms

Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.


----------



## rmsh1

Smimms said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Smimms I am CD13 but I O late so finding cycle buddies is hard. I could be buddies but I suspect you will still beat me to O LOL
> 
> Let's buddy up. I should o the 30th fx. How lon, gs was your last cycle?Click to expand...

I have been Oing around CD29 recently, give or take a few days, with 43-44 day cycles. So I am looking to O around July 7th LOL I never find buddies, it sucks

I am seeing a doc on June 1st though to discuss my long cycles, as they are normally around 33-36 days, just the last two have been really long and tortuous


----------



## rmsh1

Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

My OH is OK about it all, I just say we BD every other day if possible, and more frequently if we feel like it. He seems happy with that. Only around O time do we both get a little pressured, so this month I have decided we will jsut do every other day even around O, unless we REALLY feel like it. It is hard. I try to get him in the mood with extra foreplay


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

Dh is okay with the timing and schedule since we are doing smep. My Dh is a very schedule oriented person so he likes knowing when. In fact, he asked me last night the results of the opk I took and seemed disappointed it was negative. Dude, it was only cd8! So impatient!


----------



## MD1223

luna_19 said:


> Want to be cycle buddies with me too? We're even both on our 6th try! :)
> 
> Hoping to start the every other day bding through ov day tonight, really hoping this is my lucky cycle :D

Yes!! Definitely. :happydance: I will add you to my sig as well. 



Smimms said:


> Sad news.. Our first BFP Jewelsbaby81 went in for her scan yesterday and the baby stopped growing @ 6 weeks and had no heartbeat :cry:
> Best wishes to her and her husband.

I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers go out to them. 



Smimms said:


> MD1223 want to be my cycle buddy? :winkwink: Anyone else around cd7?

Yes!! I do! :) Adding you to my sig too! Thank you for thinking of me! *Rmsh* - I will be your buddy too! I am sorry you are having a hard time matching up with another lady, but hopefully we'll all just get our bfps! this cyle and can be bump buddies and we won't have to worry being off next cycle. :) :dust:!!!!



babysa said:


> Hi Ladies...I know I'm a bit late in this thread...but would it be possible for me to join? I will be 30 on Saturday (gulp!) and me and my DH have been trying to conceive our first little love lump since July 2011 with no luck!
> You all look like a lovely supportive bunch of ladies and it would be great to chat to you.

Of course! Welcome! And, happy birthday! :) 30 was one of my favorite birthdays.



Veganlily said:


> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> *Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!
> 
> The rule on this thread is 12dpo! Of course-I've broken said rule...
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Whoops - I broke that last time too . . . but before I knew the rule so I'm excusing myself. ;) Defy sticking to it from here on out!



Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

Yeah, my DH has been better about it but I just try to act like I really want him (I do want him, but you know) and don't mention the baby thing until actual day of +opk. This cycle he was so sweet about making it happen on those days but he did get a little tired and, of course, after I stopped being all randy for him and he defy noticed. He was like how come you wanted to have so much sex when it can make a baby but not now. I was like - whoops! I just told him I was tired from so much sex before. Haha - I better work on that this time. I don't want him to start feeling used for baby making. 



So excited for *all of you ladies close to testing*!!! Hold out a little longer - you are all so close! Keeping my FX'd and sending lots and lots of :dust: your way!!! 



*Preg_P* - How are you feeling? Have you made your first dr's appt? When do you go? Are you going to find out what you are having? And did you join a January baby thread? Sorry for all the questions! Just so excited for you! :)



It seems like all of our moods have picked up a little from the weekend. So glad! :hugs: and :dust: for all!


----------



## Excited81

Can I join this thread too? Just found it! I'm 30 and OH is 32 and we are FTC #1 for 6 months. Currently half way through my 2ww so in need of some moral support!


----------



## MD1223

Excited81 said:


> Can I join this thread too? Just found it! I'm 30 and OH is 32 and we are FTC #1 for 6 months. Currently half way through my 2ww so in need of some moral support!

Of course! Welcome! A lot of us are on our 6th cycle. FX'd and :dust: for you!


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> *MrsChezek* how are you today?
> 
> I am doing good wishing Sunday would get here! I am cramping so bad I expect AF to be here.

Yeah I wish Monday would be here tomorrow too! I hate these last few days - I am so on edge :dohh: I'm doing better today. Less backache (which I hate), and the cramping has changed to more of a pulling/twinging sensation - oh and my bbs have changed! The bumps are more pronounced on the nipples which I read could be a sign so FX. But they don't hurt or anything so I dunno! Just trying to ride it out, keeping busy with work stuff :coffee:

FX and dust to all of us testing in the next week!
:dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Excited. The ladies here are super supportive, welcome :)

I def. FEEL like I've O'd even although the temps are a little inconclusive. one week tomorrow and I can go get my thyroid bloods done again. At least that would be moving forward.


----------



## grkprn

Mrschezek - those symptoms sound promising! fx'd! :dust:

Smimms - I rarely tell my DH when my OPK is positive; I'm sure that he knows though, because I up the bd'ing schedule on him! I also try to make it a bit more romantic or as romantic as we can be :sex:

Welcome to the thread Excited81! The ladies here are wonderful; I'm typically pretty quiet on the board the first 2 weeks until the wonderful TWW rolls around! :thumbup:

:dust: and :bfp: to all testing in the next week!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome Excited:hi:

Mrschezek, your symptoms are sounding really promising! I want this week to fly by!!!

onebumpplease, I have had to do numerous tests. Now I'm on Clomid. Each time I get a test done or in this case a new drug- I feel like I'm progressing. I hope your tests come out in the normal range!

Smimms, my DH will BD whenever requested. He knows there is only a small chance each month and wouldn't dare risk it. This cycle we BD'd every other day and then three days in a row once I o'd and that worked out great. We pretty much make a joke out of the whole thing- when we are on our scheduled BD day I call it "sexy time." I'll remind him by saying, "It's sexy time tonight!"


----------



## Kmae

woops...forgot to give my status for today. I am on 10dpo and my temp is still up (woop- woop!) but, I am also on Clomid for the first time and heard it can extend your LP- so who knows. But, I do have sore bbs today- like on the side of them. Plus I have water cm which I don't usually have. Only time will tell. Urg...I can't wait to test on Friday!!!


----------



## grkprn

Kmae said:


> woops...forgot to give my status for today. I am on 10dpo and my temp is still up (woop- woop!) but, I am also on Clomid for the first time and heard it can extend your LP- so who knows. But, I do have sore bbs today- like on the side of them. Plus I have water cm which I don't usually have. Only time will tell. Urg...I can't wait to test on Friday!!!

Awesome news!! I believe I o'ed yesterday -- massive cramping :wacko: Some of the worst I've ever had! So now comes the TWW....](*,) I'll have to remember that Clomid can extend your LP...

Fx'd for your test on Friday! Can't wait to hear about some :bfp:'s!

:dust::dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Joey1979 said:


> *Preg_pilot* how many dpo were you when you tested and got your BFP??? I am really trying to fight the urge to poas and wait until tomorrow!!!!

I got my BFP on 25DPO.
It is possible that I ovulated later, that would have been max a week later.
That would mean I got my BFP on 18DPO.

I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 25th though, going by O-pains. (and not a week later).

Sometimes it just takes time for HCG to gather up...


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

My OH was just ecstatic about all the extra sex he was getting :) 



MD1223 said:


> *Preg_P* - How are you feeling? Have you made your first dr's appt? When do you go? Are you going to find out what you are having? And did you join a January baby thread? Sorry for all the questions! Just so excited for you! :)
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like all of our moods have picked up a little from the weekend. So glad! :hugs: and :dust: for all!

Feeling pretty good, still very tired, very slight cramps and sore boobs.
I´ll be calling a midwife next wednesday (I get back from Seattle then).
Complicated life ATM. I´m currently with my OH in Denmark, flying to Iceland on friday, only to jet off to Seattle on Sunday, will be back on tuesday evening.
I actually haven´t joined a january thread yet, haven´t had much time to be on here due to training, that I just finished yesterday.



Excited81 said:


> Can I join this thread too? Just found it! I'm 30 and OH is 32 and we are FTC #1 for 6 months. Currently half way through my 2ww so in need of some moral support!

Welcome to the thread Excited :)


----------



## kydreamer

Hey there all, I am 32 and just starting... been ttc on our own for about 4 years and only recently began to think something might be.... I don't want to say wrong... but lets us off... I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow, my first gyn since talking to her about ttc. Mayjan suggested that I join all you lovely ladies here. I will admit I didn't read the 102 pages of posts... :blush: Hoping to find more support and friends here... Wishing us all the best and :dust: all around.... 

Ky


----------



## preg_pilot

kydreamer said:


> Hey there all, I am 32 and just starting... been ttc on our own for about 4 years and only recently began to think something might be.... I don't want to say wrong... but lets us off... I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow, my first gyn since talking to her about ttc. Mayjan suggested that I join all you lovely ladies here. I will admit I didn't read the 102 pages of posts... :blush: Hoping to find more support and friends here... Wishing us all the best and :dust: all around....
> 
> Ky

Welcome to the thread :)
You´ll find immeasurable support here, as I did.


----------



## kydreamer

Thanks Preg_pilot :wohoo: It's a relief to have some place to go to talk to people who understand what I am going through.


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

Your husband sounds like me last night! Lately has been very "to the point" if you will and I told DH I didn't want our sex life to turn into a math game. Although this should be the front of my fertile days, I opted to not BD as I was bummed on several different levels. Mainly that making a baby has been so damned difficult. I agreed to not make as big of a deal out of the positive OPKs (which I havent gotten yet as of the AM anyway) and let things be natural. Perhaps OMITTING the O-info from your DH will help him out. The longer my husband and I try, the less I care to talk about the obsession. In fact, I am tired of the obsession. I've even contemplated whether or not I really want to have a baby yet. (yeah right I don't!) But I'm so drained...


----------



## Alisa SD

Kmae said:


> Welcome Excited:hi:
> 
> Mrschezek, your symptoms are sounding really promising! I want this week to fly by!!!
> 
> onebumpplease, I have had to do numerous tests. Now I'm on Clomid. Each time I get a test done or in this case a new drug- I feel like I'm progressing. I hope your tests come out in the normal range!
> 
> Smimms, my DH will BD whenever requested. He knows there is only a small chance each month and wouldn't dare risk it. This cycle we BD'd every other day and then three days in a row once I o'd and that worked out great. We pretty much make a joke out of the whole thing- when we are on our scheduled BD day I call it "sexy time." I'll remind him by saying, "It's sexy time tonight!"

HA! I call it "sexy time" too! and I say the same thing! hahaha, "It's sexy time tonight!" hahaha, too funny.


----------



## Smimms

I tried to lure him into bed last night, but I got self conscious for some weird reason. He started teasing me in a flirty way and I gave up. If it was o time I would have kept going. Maybe I'm more of the issue :dohh: plus our sex life before ttc was not very active. It's just time to make a few changes and make him feel good. TTC or not. Thanks for all of the great input :flower:


----------



## kydreamer

Smimms,

Hey not sure if it will help, ya'll but one of the things we talk about is the things we can do to make the other more in the mood... For me it is when he helps me with things around the house, or rubs my back..... I just have alot to get done before I call it a day and sometimes for me stopping for :sex: just seems like more work... :shock: I know that's a horrid way to look at :sex: even before ttc... For him he wants me to be more receptive to his advances and to flirt with him more through out the day... I also started to leave him little notes on the bathroom mirror with dry erase markers....  he loves waking up and seeing that I was thinking about him... It's easy to forget about all the good and wonderful things that the OH brings to us.... Sometimes it is more about showing him how much He matters more then his :spermy:

Anyways just some thoughts... Perhaps it helped... 

Ky


----------



## Kmae

kydreamer said:


> Hey there all, I am 32 and just starting... been ttc on our own for about 4 years and only recently began to think something might be.... I don't want to say wrong... but lets us off... I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow, my first gyn since talking to her about ttc. Mayjan suggested that I join all you lovely ladies here. I will admit I didn't read the 102 pages of posts... :blush: Hoping to find more support and friends here... Wishing us all the best and :dust: all around....
> 
> Ky

Welcome Kydreamer, I will be turning 32 in a couple weeks ( June 11). I have been ttc for over a year and a half. I totally understand your frustration especially feeling like time is against us. GL to you and you can find heaps of support on this thread whenever you need it.

Alisa, that's too funny! Must be a our silly California girl personalities! Actually I am just a dork sometimes and love to make up songs or sayings about random things to bring some excitement. I didn't realize how much I do this until my DH and I started watching the show New Girl. My DH was like, " that is so you with the random singing." lol :loopy:


----------



## Veganlily

welcome *ky* and *excited*!

*Kmae*-I think I see a lovely implantation dip at 5 DPO. Ditto to you *Chezek * at 6 DPO! Both of your charts look super promising!

*Pilot*-glad you're still checking in with us, you can be our lucky charm.

*Gpkrn*-I have had several cycles of 40+ days - soooo frustrating. Hang in there and hope doc can give some answers soon.

How are my cycle buddies * rms, md, alisa, Luna, baking, smimms?*

I love this part of my cycle-it's always when I feel the best, most energy, most centered, though I realize it's a little boring from a ttc updates for my bnb ladies perspective! Too early for ovulation or of course symptom spotting. My oh is delighted at any excuse to dtd, so luckily the "sex on command" thing doesn't phase him at all! We still keep it romantic and I think it's bringing us even closer together. I think he sort of likes the ttc challenge-granted its only our 2nd month actively ttc. It's cd10 and the bd every other day started tonight...here's hoping!

To anyone I've missed-good luck and happy trying!


----------



## MayJan

Veganlily said:


> welcome *ky* and *excited*!
> 
> *Kmae*-I think I see a lovely implantation dip at 5 DPO. Ditto to you *Chezek * at 6 DPO! Both of your charts look super promising!
> 
> *Pilot*-glad you're still checking in with us, you can be our lucky charm.
> 
> *Gpkrn*-I have had several cycles of 40+ days - soooo frustrating. Hang in there and hope doc can give some answers soon.
> 
> How are my cycle buddies * rms, md, alisa, Luna, baking, smimms?*
> 
> I love this part of my cycle-it's always when I feel the best, most energy, most centered, though I realize it's a little boring from a ttc updates for my bnb ladies perspective! Too early for ovulation or of course symptom spotting. My oh is delighted at any excuse to dtd, so luckily the "sex on command" thing doesn't phase him at all! We still keep it romantic and I think it's bringing us even closer together. I think he sort of likes the ttc challenge-granted its only our 2nd month actively ttc. It's cd10 and the bd every other day started tonight...here's hoping!
> 
> To anyone I've missed-good luck and happy trying!

Happy :sex: mine will start in a few days.. :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> welcome *ky* and *excited*!
> 
> *Kmae*-I think I see a lovely implantation dip at 5 DPO. Ditto to you *Chezek * at 6 DPO! Both of your charts look super promising!
> 
> *Pilot*-glad you're still checking in with us, you can be our lucky charm.
> 
> *Gpkrn*-I have had several cycles of 40+ days - soooo frustrating. Hang in there and hope doc can give some answers soon.
> 
> How are my cycle buddies * rms, md, alisa, Luna, baking, smimms?*
> 
> I love this part of my cycle-it's always when I feel the best, most energy, most centered, though I realize it's a little boring from a ttc updates for my bnb ladies perspective! Too early for ovulation or of course symptom spotting. My oh is delighted at any excuse to dtd, so luckily the "sex on command" thing doesn't phase him at all! We still keep it romantic and I think it's bringing us even closer together. I think he sort of likes the ttc challenge-granted its only our 2nd month actively ttc. It's cd10 and the bd every other day started tonight...here's hoping!
> 
> To anyone I've missed-good luck and happy trying!

Hi *Lily*,

I'm here, nothing really to report. :) On cd9 which should be a "sexy time" (I love it!!) but we got off schedule and we are on even days instead of odd days. Dang it! No positive opk yet. :( I feel the same way about all the sex making making you feel closer. We are closer than ever and I love that!!

Welcome new ladies, so glad you're here. :hug:


----------



## luna_19

hey all, I've been trying not to spend so much time on this site as it was stressing me out...I plan to just stop in every few days and get caught up with everyone

feeling good right now, :sex: started on cd5...hubby is pretty good with it all considering he's more of a once or twice a week kind of guy. We don't really "plan" it so much as I tell him when we're coming up to o time and try to go at least every other day for about a week before and a few days through o.

I feel spoiled because I just got two days in a row which is rare :haha: (if we go too often he has trouble finishing sometimes which is frustrating for both of us)

feeling a little sad because it's my bday and I really thought I would be preggo by now...it's funny how I keep arriving at events in my life where I was sure I would already have a belly....oh well, I know it will happen soon.

My brother and his wife are currently going through ivf to try for their second...it's helping keep everything in perspective for me and reminds me that I'm really lucky to not have any known medical problems preventing me from conceiving...


----------



## MrsChezek

*Smimms* - one point of friction with DH was that I would approach/lure him when I thought it was "best" and he felt really pressured. So this past cycle I put my most fertile days on our calendar and marked our SMEP days so that he knew it was coming and could mentally prepare. Catching him off guard didn't work for us! Also, we took turns making the night special since it's not just the women's job to make this work! So every other time we each did something special to set the mood :thumbup: It actually has brought us closer together!!!

*bakingbabe* - my DH is very sched oriented too! And follows up with questions but he is always confused. Like when I mentioned yesterday that my CM has increased he asked "why do you have CM now? I thought it was only when you ovulated" :haha: Poor guy! So much info to absorb!!

*MD* - I won't test before DPO13, I'm waaaay to scared of a chemical and find the stark white sticks SOOO disheartening. I swear, they take a piece of me with them every time :cry: I haven't test until AF was past due yet and got BFNs cause my cycles are irregular but if I can help it, I won't test! AND I'm totally holding you to your new promise :winkwink:

*Excited* - welcome!!! :hi: I"m half way down my TWW too&#8230;9 days :thumbup: We have a rule around here - NO POAS before 12DPO!!!! So you must abide by this :winkwink: or else :gun:

*onebump* - what DPO are you?


----------



## MrsChezek

*grkprn* - thanks!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as the fall is always hard if it isn't my cycle but a bit of me can't help getting excited! :happydance: Congrats on the O! Wishing you a speedy TWW!!

*Kmae* - yay! watery cm is good I think, no? And sore bbs are good too :winkwink: FX for you until Friday!!!! Your chart looks great!!!! *Joey* tests tomorrow so she kicks off our string of testing :thumbup: I didn't realize you're from NorCal! I just moved from San Mateo to the east coast :flower:

Welcome *Ky*! :hi: We're full of support here! The ladies are all wonderful :flower: GL tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.

*Alisa* - :hugs: sorry you're having such a tough time with things sweetie! I do hope things get lucky for you this cycle!! FX - now go get some sexy time in or it won't happen for sure :winkwink:

Thx Lily! You think that was an ID at 6DPO? I thought it would be much lower temp so I figured I just didn't dip!!! That makes me feel better - thank you :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *LUNA*!!!!!! :cake:
Just think of the loving husband you have and your doggie and kitties that love you unconditionally! And all of us here care about you a lot as well. Baby will come when baby is ready :hugs: Now go celebrate by going out or doing something spontaneous that you won't be able to do when you do have a little one :hug:


I had a good day. Did another maternity shoot tonight, which are always hard but make me that much more determined and excited to be pg myself. Otherwise, no new symptoms. Onto 10DPO tomorrow! Can't wait until Monday :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> hey all, I've been trying not to spend so much time on this site as it was stressing me out...I plan to just stop in every few days and get caught up with everyone
> 
> feeling good right now, :sex: started on cd5...hubby is pretty good with it all considering he's more of a once or twice a week kind of guy. We don't really "plan" it so much as I tell him when we're coming up to o time and try to go at least every other day for about a week before and a few days through o.
> 
> I feel spoiled because I just got two days in a row which is rare :haha: (if we go too often he has trouble finishing sometimes which is frustrating for both of us)
> 
> feeling a little sad because it's my bday and I really thought I would be preggo by now...it's funny how I keep arriving at events in my life where I was sure I would already have a belly....oh well, I know it will happen soon.
> 
> My brother and his wife are currently going through ivf to try for their second...it's helping keep everything in perspective for me and reminds me that I'm really lucky to not have any known medical problems preventing me from conceiving...

Happy birthday, Luna!! :cake:


----------



## kydreamer

Thanks everyone for the welcomes :winkwink:

I already love it here... So much positive support!! :thumbup:

I am better today then yesterday, although still 11ish hours away from my Dr. appt. I will be on asap to let you all know how it goes... me and my little book of questions/concerns will be in a good place tomorrow ;) My and the hubby talked alot tonight and came up with a game plan to start working towards a more pg friendly life... Small steps that will lead to us being healthier and cutting out some of the last things that could possible hinder things. 

Perhaps a bit of TMI, but I wasn't able to check my CM I couldn't find my cervix at all... Short fingers I suppose, so got the hubby to help... Nothing bring you together like squatting on a bed trying not to laugh at how you look in the mirror...  :blush:

But he did find it... although not sure about where I am currently in my cycle... I guess we will just keep checking until after AF?? Anyways I need to get some sleep... Got to get up early and get moving. 

Thanks again everyone :happydance:


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> welcome *ky* and *excited*!
> 
> *Kmae*-I think I see a lovely implantation dip at 5 DPO. Ditto to you *Chezek * at 6 DPO! Both of your charts look super promising!
> 
> *Pilot*-glad you're still checking in with us, you can be our lucky charm.
> 
> *Gpkrn*-I have had several cycles of 40+ days - soooo frustrating. Hang in there and hope doc can give some answers soon.
> 
> How are my cycle buddies * rms, md, alisa, Luna, baking, smimms?*
> 
> I love this part of my cycle-it's always when I feel the best, most energy, most centered, though I realize it's a little boring from a ttc updates for my bnb ladies perspective! Too early for ovulation or of course symptom spotting. My oh is delighted at any excuse to dtd, so luckily the "sex on command" thing doesn't phase him at all! We still keep it romantic and I think it's bringing us even closer together. I think he sort of likes the ttc challenge-granted its only our 2nd month actively ttc. It's cd10 and the bd every other day started tonight...here's hoping!
> 
> To anyone I've missed-good luck and happy trying!

Hi Lily!! The front end of my cycle is always much more enjoyable than the 2ww. I always feel really good right around my O. Higher energy and better moods. I am still waiting to O and FX'd its in the next few days. On a personal level, I had a challenging day at work, but hope tomorrow will be better. Thanks for checking in!!




MrsChezek said:


> *grkprn* - thanks!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as the fall is always hard if it isn't my cycle but a bit of me can't help getting excited! :happydance: Congrats on the O! Wishing you a speedy TWW!!
> 
> *Kmae* - yay! watery cm is good I think, no? And sore bbs are good too :winkwink: FX for you until Friday!!!! Your chart looks great!!!! *Joey* tests tomorrow so she kicks off our string of testing :thumbup: I didn't realize you're from NorCal! I just moved from San Mateo to the east coast :flower:
> 
> Welcome *Ky*! :hi: We're full of support here! The ladies are all wonderful :flower: GL tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Alisa* - :hugs: sorry you're having such a tough time with things sweetie! I do hope things get lucky for you this cycle!! FX - now go get some sexy time in or it won't happen for sure :winkwink:
> 
> Thx Lily! You think that was an ID at 6DPO? I thought it would be much lower temp so I figured I just didn't dip!!! That makes me feel better - thank you :hugs:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *LUNA*!!!!!! :cake:
> Just think of the loving husband you have and your doggie and kitties that love you unconditionally! And all of us here care about you a lot as well. Baby will come when baby is ready :hugs: Now go celebrate by going out or doing something spontaneous that you won't be able to do when you do have a little one :hug:
> 
> 
> I had a good day. Did another maternity shoot tonight, which are always hard but make me that much more determined and excited to be pg myself. Otherwise, no new symptoms. Onto 10DPO tomorrow! Can't wait until Monday :coffee:

Hi Mrs. C! Can't even wait for you to test!!! Loads and loads of :dust: my Dear!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

kydreamer said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes :winkwink:
> 
> I already love it here... So much positive support!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am better today then yesterday, although still 11ish hours away from my Dr. appt. I will be on asap to let you all know how it goes... me and my little book of questions/concerns will be in a good place tomorrow ;) My and the hubby talked alot tonight and came up with a game plan to start working towards a more pg friendly life... Small steps that will lead to us being healthier and cutting out some of the last things that could possible hinder things.
> 
> Perhaps a bit of TMI, but I wasn't able to check my CM I couldn't find my cervix at all... Short fingers I suppose, so got the hubby to help... Nothing bring you together like squatting on a bed trying not to laugh at how you look in the mirror...  :blush:
> 
> But he did find it... although not sure about where I am currently in my cycle... I guess we will just keep checking until after AF?? Anyways I need to get some sleep... Got to get up early and get moving.
> 
> Thanks again everyone :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow Ky!!! And welcome. :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am solidly sticking by my decision to wait until the first to test, but it is getting harder and harder every day. I have been really tired to the point that I don't even want to get out of bed lately, and I am still having cramps. They aren't horrible, but they are there. One thing that I noticed this morning is that my bbs started hurting. Just on the outside of each of them, but they ache. I also have had a mild headache the past couple days. Hopefully this turns into something good! So hard not to test "just to make sure". I am roughly 10 DPO, so something may show up, but I am scared to death that it is all in my head, I am going crazy, and I am going to see a :bfn: if I test. :shrug:


----------



## kydreamer

gypsy,

Hey there, I know the waiting game is one of the worst ones there is... I usually try to find something to throw myself into... 'projects' are my way of coping with the wait and being able to do something productive... Over the years I have learned how to sew books, crochet, make beaded bracelets, humikimo (japanese braiding thing my mom taught me) Also I read books... Lots of ways to mentally check out and focus on just the task at hand... It might help... what are things your interested in learning or doing??


----------



## rmsh1

I tried to add my nice new cycle buddies to my sig but it seems I have too much info in my sig already and cannot add any more! Sorry cycle buddies! LOL

CD14 here, OH and I went for a nice long walk last night, and we talked about TTC and the upcoming doc appointment. He said we just have to stay positive, and I said I try, and I have my thoughts of what we will do if we cant get pregnant, and I said we could even adopt if it came to that. He was NOT keen on that! I was very surprised, he says he doesn't think it would feel right for him :( So there goes one of my hopeful bubbles burst. Guess at least I know in this early stage. 

We are BDing every other day, although we skipped one day so now we are on odd days, which is fine. I dont expect to O til July 7th anyway, just getting the practise in!


----------



## Joey1979

Tested this morning - BFN. Nothing, not even an evap! 12dpo so I think I am out - AF still not here though...........


----------



## MayJan

Joey1979 said:


> Tested this morning - BFN. Nothing, not even an evap! 12dpo so I think I am out - AF still not here though...........

How long is ur LP normally? i can see ur temp is still high, since AF hasnt come yet, u're still in. Good luck..


----------



## MayJan

rmsh1 said:


> I tried to add my nice new cycle buddies to my sig but it seems I have too much info in my sig already and cannot add any more! Sorry cycle buddies! LOL
> 
> CD14 here, OH and I went for a nice long walk last night, and we talked about TTC and the upcoming doc appointment. He said we just have to stay positive, and I said I try, and I have my thoughts of what we will do if we cant get pregnant, and I said we could even adopt if it came to that. He was NOT keen on that! I was very surprised, he says he doesn't think it would feel right for him :( So there goes one of my hopeful bubbles burst. Guess at least I know in this early stage.
> 
> We are BDing every other day, although we skipped one day so now we are on odd days, which is fine. I dont expect to O til July 7th anyway, just getting the practise in!

Hi *rmsh1*, do u always have long cycles? My cycles are long, and BD every other day seems a bit hard for us, not knowing when the O day is. I really hope we can catch the O day this cycle. FX!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

kydreamer said:


> gypsy,
> 
> Hey there, I know the waiting game is one of the worst ones there is... I usually try to find something to throw myself into... 'projects' are my way of coping with the wait and being able to do something productive... Over the years I have learned how to sew books, crochet, make beaded bracelets, humikimo (japanese braiding thing my mom taught me) Also I read books... Lots of ways to mentally check out and focus on just the task at hand... It might help... what are things your interested in learning or doing??

Well, I do have things to keep me busy. I have a final this week that I have been studying for, and a game just came out that my fiancee and I have been playing. It is still hard though. Every time I go to walmart I am so tempted to buy a test because they have tests that are less than a dollar. I know that if I have a test here at home, then I will test. Even though I will tell myself that I am buying it to be ready for when I am going to test, I will still use it. I can't help it sometimes. I have crochet that I can do also, it's just so hard to concentrate on anything right now, and my body is constantly reminding me of what is going on because of the cramps that I am having. :growlmad:

Those are all good ideas though, and maybe I need to be doing something in addition to what I am trying right now. I think I will clean my already spotless house again tomorrow. Cleaning always calms my mind. I think the thing that is making this tww so hard is that I really honestly felt like I ovulated this month. Every other month has been "oh, I think those were o pains, but I am not sure, but I will act like they were and bd just to be safe" and nothing has ever come of it. It's hard to plan anything with pcos. This month, though, just felt different. It was like my body was telling me that this is it and to go for it, which I did. I never have cramps or anything until AF hits me like a ton of bricks and this time I have been cramping like mad in addition to other symptoms that I am having.


----------



## rmsh1

MayJan said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I tried to add my nice new cycle buddies to my sig but it seems I have too much info in my sig already and cannot add any more! Sorry cycle buddies! LOL
> 
> CD14 here, OH and I went for a nice long walk last night, and we talked about TTC and the upcoming doc appointment. He said we just have to stay positive, and I said I try, and I have my thoughts of what we will do if we cant get pregnant, and I said we could even adopt if it came to that. He was NOT keen on that! I was very surprised, he says he doesn't think it would feel right for him :( So there goes one of my hopeful bubbles burst. Guess at least I know in this early stage.
> 
> We are BDing every other day, although we skipped one day so now we are on odd days, which is fine. I dont expect to O til July 7th anyway, just getting the practise in!
> 
> Hi *rmsh1*, do u always have long cycles? My cycles are long, and BD every other day seems a bit hard for us, not knowing when the O day is. I really hope we can catch the O day this cycle. FX!!Click to expand...

Hi MayJan
My cycle records are all in my sig so my guess is as good as yours as to what is going on! Whenever I came off bc in the past, my cycles always returned to around 33-36 cycles, even if that took a while, but this time they went straight back to regular straight away and then all of a sudden became long :(

What is your cycle story?


----------



## Veganlily

*Joey* - sorry about the bfn but your temps are still up so you are by no means out!

*Gypsy*-your symptoms are very promising but hang in there and no poas or Chezek will come after you!

*Chezek*- I do think you may have implanted at day 6 b/c even though not to cover line, it was a pretty if dip followed by a sustained spike. Temps next few days will bew really telling-I've got everything triple crossed for you!

*Rmsh*- here's hoping for a speedy ovulation this cycle!

:hugs: to everyone-hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MayJan

*rmsh1* - i nvr have regular cycle at all. there was 1 time i went 5 mths w/o period, but that was many years ago. in the past 1 year my cycle were not too bad, 32-43 days. Last 2 cycle was 57 days, then came down to 39 days. i think my polycystic ovaries causes the irregular long cycles. if i try to stress less then my cycle will be a bit shorter. So now i try to relax a bit more, think positively.. it's good enuf if my cycle stays shorter than 40 days.. i chart my bbt to see if i ovulate or not. a gal in this forum told me agnus castus can bring cycle back to "normal", i want to see if it works for me as well.. oh and i nvr know when a period is late.. :(


----------



## rmsh1

I am going to try agnus castus if my doctor cant/wont do anything for me

I have no reason to think I have polycystic ovaries, but I know it is possible

I know I am ovulating, so that is one thing!


----------



## kydreamer

gypsy,

I completely understand how hard it is not to test... Waiting is sooo hard to do... I test if I have one in the house also... and I get the feeling like you ovulated and wanting to test... I am not regular all the time. What game are you and the b/f playing?? I'm a bit of a nerd and play MMORPG's.... I am pretty lucky in that if I can get my hands busy my brain usually follows what I am doing.... Best of luck in your tww and lots of :dust: to you.

Ky


----------



## preg_pilot

luna_19 said:


> hey all, I've been trying not to spend so much time on this site as it was stressing me out...I plan to just stop in every few days and get caught up with everyone
> 
> feeling good right now, :sex: started on cd5...hubby is pretty good with it all considering he's more of a once or twice a week kind of guy. We don't really "plan" it so much as I tell him when we're coming up to o time and try to go at least every other day for about a week before and a few days through o.
> 
> I feel spoiled because I just got two days in a row which is rare :haha: (if we go too often he has trouble finishing sometimes which is frustrating for both of us)
> 
> feeling a little sad because it's my bday and I really thought I would be preggo by now...it's funny how I keep arriving at events in my life where I was sure I would already have a belly....oh well, I know it will happen soon.
> 
> My brother and his wife are currently going through ivf to try for their second...it's helping keep everything in perspective for me and reminds me that I'm really lucky to not have any known medical problems preventing me from conceiving...

Happy Birthday Luna!!! :D



gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am solidly sticking by my decision to wait until the first to test, but it is getting harder and harder every day. I have been really tired to the point that I don't even want to get out of bed lately, and I am still having cramps. They aren't horrible, but they are there. One thing that I noticed this morning is that my bbs started hurting. Just on the outside of each of them, but they ache. I also have had a mild headache the past couple days. Hopefully this turns into something good! So hard not to test "just to make sure". I am roughly 10 DPO, so something may show up, but I am scared to death that it is all in my head, I am going crazy, and I am going to see a :bfn: if I test. :shrug:

Ooh, sounds like my symptoms. (got a BFP on 25DPO)
Fingers crossed for ya :dust:



Joey1979 said:


> Tested this morning - BFN. Nothing, not even an evap! 12dpo so I think I am out - AF still not here though...........

12DPO is the earliest you could get a BFP... wait a bit and test again. I got 3 BFN´s before I got my positive at 25DPO.



kydreamer said:


> gypsy,
> 
> I completely understand how hard it is not to test... Waiting is sooo hard to do... I test if I have one in the house also... and I get the feeling like you ovulated and wanting to test... I am not regular all the time. What game are you and the b/f playing?? I'm a bit of a nerd and play MMORPG's.... I am pretty lucky in that if I can get my hands busy my brain usually follows what I am doing.... Best of luck in your tww and lots of :dust: to you.
> 
> Ky

Hehe, I know that MMORPG´s addiction well.
Played WoW for 3 years... glad I´m out of that one. (though I really really want to start again, I just know where I would head if I did).


----------



## ZeeZ

Wow I missed a lot!

Welcome babysa (happy birthday!), Excited81 and kydreamer

MrsChezek - I see you&#8217;ve been super busy but not enough to keep your mind off the 2WW. Hopefully all the positive signs that you&#8217;re getting mean your BFP is around the corner. Fx&#8217;d for you.

Luna &#8211; Happy Birthday! I know it's hard but hope you enjoy your day.

JOEY &#8211; Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully you&#8217;ll get a different result in a few days.

rmsh1 / MAYJAN &#8211; I&#8217;ve heard about Agnus Catus and most people found it really helped but everyone&#8217;s body is different. A few found it messed their cycles up but if your cycles are already irregular it may be worth a try.

Gypsy &#8211; I know how hard it is to wait it out. Especially if you&#8217;re not sure when you O&#8217;d you can easily convince yourself that maybe O happened just a little earlier. Good luck!

AFM &#8211; CD 11 and have the flu. Fever is messing with my temps so giving up charting for this cycle. Also I hope I don&#8217;t O early because I&#8217;m sure the meds will mess with CM. Maybe it&#8217;ll be a good thing if it forces me to stop obsessing for a while. Other than that everything is great. I also enjoy this part of my cycle &#8211; 2WW is torture.


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.

Maybe talk to him and ask him for a solution that would work for him AND will get you pregnant. Men generally like fixing things, finding solutions and solving puzzles. 

We havent been trying that long but when we started I had to explain to DH the lesser known details of baby making (sperm/ egg life span etc) and the options we could use  every other day BD, temping, opks and asked him what he wanted to do. He opted for every other day BD (Im trying to temp to know when to test though).

So far its working out great because neither of us is any good at initiating. Were always wondering if the other person wants to or is tired etc even though we both usually would get into the mood if the other wanted. 
Baby making sort of takes away the uncertainty of should I / shouldnt I... I pretty much know Im going to get lucky and so I can really get excited about it before hand.

Also men need loads of reassurance so I try and do extra BD during the non-fertile periods so he feels wanted for non-baby making purposes.


----------



## MD1223

Hi *everyone*! 

*Luna* - I know exactly what you mean. I was going to try to stay away for a bit b/c I felt like it was stressing me out, but I can't seem to. I'm sorry you are feeling down. The good news is you can have a big glass of wine for your birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :happydance: The big belly is going to happen so soon! I have faith for all of us. :dust:

*Lily* - I do like this part of my cycle b/c I feel like I can relax a bit more. And, I was trying to really cut back on drinking during 2ww. It is nice to relax and have a glass of wine or two. 

Welcome *kydreamer*! Good luck tomorrow (or was that today?). Anyway, I hope all goes well for you.

*Joey* - sorry about the bfn. That is always hard. But it is still early. Look at *preg_p*. So, there is still hope. 

*MrsChez* - thinking about you. Sounds like you have had some positive signs for sure! 

*gypsy* - defy hold out a bit longer. Your symptoms sound promising but it is never good to see a bfn and it is so early. The waiting stinks. Glad Im not in the 2ww right now. It is draining. I needed this break to have a drink and relax again!

*Zeez* - Im sorry you are sick! Yucky. I hope you feel better soon.


*Soon to test?* Who again is testing in the next couple of days (12 dpo + only ;))? Sending lots of :dust:!!! Can't wait to get some more :bfp:s for our little group! 


*ALL* - :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MD1223

So, I told dh about the SMEP and I thought he was going to be like - honey, let's just enjoy ourselves and not get so regimented. I was shocked when he said - OK, you're in charge. Just tell me when we have to get neky. Yay! So happy he is ok with this. So, we start tonight. SMEP!!! I hope you work! I might also get some mucinex. We have preseed but he doesn't like the way that feels. Plus, it does worry me a bit about the potential link to higher chem pregs since I already had one. 

DH is in a high stress job so I am afraid that has had/is having an effect on his swimmers. Fingers crossed it is not. He just started working out again so maybe that will help.


----------



## nikkih1288

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.
> 
> Maybe talk to him and ask him for a solution that would work for him AND will get you pregnant. Men generally like fixing things, finding solutions and solving puzzles.
> 
> We havent been trying that long but when we started I had to explain to DH the lesser known details of baby making (sperm/ egg life span etc) and the options we could use  every other day BD, temping, opks and asked him what he wanted to do. He opted for every other day BD (Im trying to temp to know when to test though).
> 
> So far its working out great because neither of us is any good at initiating. Were always wondering if the other person wants to or is tired etc even though we both usually would get into the mood if the other wanted.
> Baby making sort of takes away the uncertainty of should I / shouldnt I... I pretty much know Im going to get lucky and so I can really get excited about it before hand.
> 
> Also men need loads of reassurance so I try and do extra BD during the non-fertile periods so he feels wanted for non-baby making purposes.Click to expand...

I agree I try to bd even when I am not fertile. Last night we spontaneously :sex: and I made the joke that dh's sperm were crying for an egg and not going to get one this time LOL. My dh has been pretty cool about it all. But, like I said we do it when the mood hits not only on those days. I actually highlight the days of the month I am fertile on a calendar in the bedroom. Then, dh can see those days without me nagging him and he has been good about making sure we :sex: those days. I don't like the idea of having a strict schedule. This is just what works for us. Who knows how he will feel in the future. This is our 1st cycle ttc.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Gypsy* - hang in there! At least two more days :thumbup:

*Ky -* I love your idea of throwing yourself into a project! Two week learning sprees of whatever I want - I'm in! This TWW is going by faster cause I'm super busy with work and preparing for our trip next week so that's nice but it will be great for future times (hopefully not until TTC#2 of course) :winkwink:

*rmsh1* - I used to be against adoption too. But after turning 30 and not being a in great relationship and then even separating from DH, I came to my senses. Give him time to digest this idea. It's not easy to give up your dream of having a blood child and opening your heart to an adopted baby. But he might come around! :hugs:

Oh no *Joey*!! I hate that stark white BFN :hugs: Well, *preg_pilot* had negatives for like forever and then got a BFP so you're not out until the :witch: gets ya!!!! FX
:dust:

Thx *Lily*! Temp is steady this morning so FX! I'd die and go to heaven if I get a BFP - seriously! Here's to not getting to excited. Although it's all in the air, DH just got some FANTASTIC news from work so we're celebrating over Martinelli's sparkling cider tonight (he's got a cold and I'm opting not to drink). Excitement's in the air!!!!


OK I'll try to catch up a bit later as it's after noon and I have to shower from my run (finally decided to take eggy for a spin), eat lunch and head out to PT by 1:30pm. Fun never ends around here!!!! :winkwink:

:hug: to all my girlies!!!!!
I <3 this thread :flower:


----------



## Smimms

MD1223 said:


> So, I told dh about the SMEP and I thought he was going to be like - honey, let's just enjoy ourselves and not get so regimented. I was shocked when he said - OK, you're in charge. Just tell me when we have to get neky. Yay! So happy he is ok with this. So, we start tonight. SMEP!!! I hope you work! I might also get some mucinex. We have preseed but he doesn't like the way that feels. Plus, it does worry me a bit about the potential link to higher chem pregs since I already had one.
> 
> DH is in a high stress job so I am afraid that has had/is having an effect on his swimmers. Fingers crossed it is not. He just started working out again so maybe that will help.

Preseed makes me nervous after hearing the stories, but the good seems to outweigh the bad. If it gives you a higher probability of pregnancy go for it! I'm going to try conceive plus this month. I hear they both have parabens and that's not the best thing to expose your body to, but hopefully it won't be exposed to it for long. Fx


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> Just curious as to how the hubbys are reacting to ttc and timing bd. How do you make him feel special even though it sex with a purpose not just fun. My hubby is getting freaked out by it. He wants a baby, he just doesn't like the take your clothes off because this test says it time to do me. Tmi. I just want to make him feel like more than just a sperm machine.
> 
> Maybe talk to him and ask him for a solution that would work for him AND will get you pregnant. Men generally like fixing things, finding solutions and solving puzzles.
> 
> We havent been trying that long but when we started I had to explain to DH the lesser known details of baby making (sperm/ egg life span etc) and the options we could use  every other day BD, temping, opks and asked him what he wanted to do. He opted for every other day BD (Im trying to temp to know when to test though).
> 
> So far its working out great because neither of us is any good at initiating. Were always wondering if the other person wants to or is tired etc even though we both usually would get into the mood if the other wanted.
> Baby making sort of takes away the uncertainty of should I / shouldnt I... I pretty much know Im going to get lucky and so I can really get excited about it before hand.
> 
> Also men need loads of reassurance so I try and do extra BD during the non-fertile periods so he feels wanted for non-baby making purposes.Click to expand...

You're right! My husband is a big macho man, but he needs to know I'm attracted to him, he's just a big softy in reality. I have a problem initiating for the same reasons you do. Then to make things worse I asked him about using softcups and preseed and he gave me an ohh s#!t look. I think he's feeling pressured, but he wanted to start TTC in the first place. I guess I just took it to a different level lol. I agree I need to start BD during nonfertile periods too. I'm sure that would make him feel more wanted and attractive.


----------



## kydreamer

Hey everyone, just got home from the Dr. and lunch with my mom and uncle ;) Things went well... getting results back in a week... Dr. answered alot of my questions, she says that alot of things will be later down the road but she seemed really happy that I have looked into things on my own... She said the physical parts all looked great ;) So Let's hope that with alittle work on diet and exercised that I will be well on my way... although I have been doing these things already and I am the exact same weight as I was in January.... Ugh how much more exercise do I need to do... Nothing to walking at least every other day if not everyday... that is really disheartening... I was hoping for alittle loss... even a lb. But I feel good about everything and will go back and see her in 6 weeks. Thanks for all the support. :dust: to us all


----------



## Smimms

Found out today that my 33 y/o "former" friend is pregnant. Apparently the baby is a happy accident. The funny thing is she's a former pothead (as far as I know) druggie. I stopped hanging out with her because she got too out of control :drunk:. Now she has 2 beautiful daughters and another on the way. Moral of the story is if she can get pregnant after all the BS she put her body through then it must be only a matter of time for us. I think just taking time to relax, meditate and not worry about TTC, testing and all that comes with it will do wonders. \\:D/
Of course it's easier said than done..:dohh:


----------



## Joey1979

Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.

Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Smimms

Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

Sorry to hear that. Hang in there your time will come! :flower:


----------



## piglet24

hi i'm back. went to my OB this afternoon. my ovaries are cleared again. so no more CLC. She told me to take clomid but half tablet a day for 5 days. today is my cd5. hopefully no more cyst will come up.


----------



## piglet24

Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

i love your positive outlook. can i have some of it? :winkwink:

we will have our turn soon.


----------



## MD1223

Smimms said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> So, I told dh about the SMEP and I thought he was going to be like - honey, let's just enjoy ourselves and not get so regimented. I was shocked when he said - OK, you're in charge. Just tell me when we have to get neky. Yay! So happy he is ok with this. So, we start tonight. SMEP!!! I hope you work! I might also get some mucinex. We have preseed but he doesn't like the way that feels. Plus, it does worry me a bit about the potential link to higher chem pregs since I already had one.
> 
> DH is in a high stress job so I am afraid that has had/is having an effect on his swimmers. Fingers crossed it is not. He just started working out again so maybe that will help.
> 
> Preseed makes me nervous after hearing the stories, but the good seems to outweigh the bad. If it gives you a higher probability of pregnancy go for it! I'm going to try conceive plus this month. I hear they both have parabens and that's not the best thing to expose your body to, but hopefully it won't be exposed to it for long. FxClick to expand...

Yeah. I think if I can get mucinex to do the same but naturally that may be the way to go for me. 

Crazy about your friend. I'm going to work on not thinking about it so much and relaxing more. Here's to trying. :)


----------



## MD1223

Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

:hugs:


----------



## MD1223

piglet24 said:


> hi i'm back. went to my OB this afternoon. my ovaries are cleared again. so no more CLC. She told me to take clomid but half tablet a day for 5 days. today is my cd5. hopefully no more cyst will come up.

Good luck piglet!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Happy Birthday Luna. My 32nd birthday is coming up in a couple weeks (June 11) and I am just dreading the thought of not being pg by then- so I know what you mean. 

MD1223, so sorry the witch got you:cry: I hope this cycle it's your turn

piglet24, yah! so glad they came back clear! I hope the Clomid works for you this cycle!

Smimms, yay, this pg is such a load of crap sometimes. It seems as though the people who really shouldn't be having babies (i.e. druggies, can't afford them...) are the ones who get pg the easiest. And those of us who planned our whole lives around having babies and remained responsible have the hardest. :dohh:

kydreamer, it's great that your appointment went well. I hope don't have to go back and see her because you will be pg by then!

AFM, can't wait to test tomorrow (12dpo) but am also freaked out about seeing a downer BFN.


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, it's great that you are staying nice and busy. 13 dpo will be here before you know it. I amazingly did not paos this morning- but I will be tomorrow morning (unless AF gets me by then). Testing is such an emotional roller coaster- you want to test to get some answers but if the answer is a BFN its just brings you down. Here's hoping to waking up to a BFP on our testing morning!


----------



## nikkih1288

Kmae- I have decided I will also test in the am. Good Luck to you.


----------



## bakingbabe

Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

That :witch:! Sorry to hear she arrived. :( :hug:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

kydreamer said:


> gypsy,
> 
> I completely understand how hard it is not to test... Waiting is sooo hard to do... I test if I have one in the house also... and I get the feeling like you ovulated and wanting to test... I am not regular all the time. What game are you and the b/f playing?? I'm a bit of a nerd and play MMORPG's.... I am pretty lucky in that if I can get my hands busy my brain usually follows what I am doing.... Best of luck in your tww and lots of :dust: to you.
> 
> Ky

I played wow for 6ish years, and the game that we have been playing is diablo 3. He is a computer gamer and that is where all his friends are, and that is fine with me. I think it is kind of cute. He plays everything and anything he can. There are very few games we don't have. They give me something to do. 

Ky, I love those bunnies in your avatar. They are probably the cutest pets put in the game.

Thank you everyone for all the support. This thread is amazing. I haven't been here as long as everyone else, but I feel like all of you are my friends, and one can never have too many friends, especially friends who understand and can empathize with the stress of ttc.


----------



## Alisa SD

Smimms said:


> Found out today that my 33 y/o "former" friend is pregnant. Apparently the baby is a happy accident. The funny thing is she's a former pothead (as far as I know) druggie. I stopped hanging out with her because she got too out of control :drunk:. Now she has 2 beautiful daughters and another on the way. Moral of the story is if she can get pregnant after all the BS she put her body through then it must be only a matter of time for us. I think just taking time to relax, meditate and not worry about TTC, testing and all that comes with it will do wonders. \\:D/
> Of course it's easier said than done..:dohh:

Some women are so damn fertile it makes me SICK! 

I myself am trying RELAX as well. You know what they say about the stress. Im just not sure how to avoid it...



Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

:hugs: Sorry Joey. I know that feeling very well. At least these next two weeks will FLY by. Nothing is worse than the 2WW. 



piglet24 said:


> hi i'm back. went to my OB this afternoon. my ovaries are cleared again. so no more CLC. She told me to take clomid but half tablet a day for 5 days. today is my cd5. hopefully no more cyst will come up.

AWESOME news Piglet!!! :thumbup:



Kmae said:


> MrsChezek, it's great that you are staying nice and busy. 13 dpo will be here before you know it. I amazingly did not paos this morning- but I will be tomorrow morning (unless AF gets me by then). Testing is such an emotional roller coaster- you want to test to get some answers but if the answer is a BFN its just brings you down. Here's hoping to waking up to a BFP on our testing morning!

Everytime I see a BFN a dagger slices my heart in two (or 3 or 4 or 5). GOOD LUCK TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Seriously??? I just took an opk and it was stark white. Yesterday and the day before I could see a line, it was still pretty light but wtf!! They are supposed to get darker, dang it. Ugh.


*Update* Ok, I see pretty much the same lines as yesterday's test so I'm less panicky about missing my o. I hope it gets darker tomorrow. :) Deep breaths. Deep breaths.


----------



## Tumtum

Hello!

I am trying to SMEP, and was wondering when does Day8 start, I had my period last Friday, so do I also count Day 1 of period as well, if so, tomorrow will be Day 8 to start BD..Also, anyone tried Robitussin with Guaifenesin only, and Pre-seed, I have been taking Robitussin since my last day of period and want to try Pre-seed.. any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## bakingbabe

Tumtum said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to SMEP, and was wondering when does Day8 start, I had my period last Friday, so do I also count Day 1 of period as well, if so, tomorrow will be Day 8 to start BD..Also, anyone tried Robitussin with Guaifenesin only, and Pre-seed, I have been taking Robitussin since my last day of period and want to try Pre-seed.. any feedback?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi, Tumtum! :wave: I count the first day of my period as cd1. I am taking Mucinex in pill form this month with Guaifensin only and I can't say yet if it's doing anything. I just got a negative opk, stark white so I have no idea what's going on with the old body. Dh and I use a version of preseed called "pre" just because I don't like the measured out lube. We just use it when we need it. :blush: I like the lube, it's pretty watery and does seem to help.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Something that I am wondering about. When I have AF cramps usually, I can use my heating pad to help ease them. Can I do that now considering that my cramps can possibly be pregnant cramps or will using the heating pad have a negative effect if I am in fact pregnant?


----------



## nikkih1288

gypsy I would not use the heating pad. But, then again I am one who airs on the side of caution.


----------



## Alisa SD

bakingbabe said:


> Seriously??? I just took an opk and it was stark white. Yesterday and the day before I could see a line, it was still pretty light but wtf!! They are supposed to get darker, dang it. Ugh.
> 
> 
> *Update* Ok, I see pretty much the same lines as yesterday's test so I'm less panicky about missing my o. I hope it gets darker tomorrow. :) Deep breaths. Deep breaths.

Good luck BB!! Imma go POAS now too! ...


----------



## Kmae

nikkih1288 said:


> Kmae- I have decided I will also test in the am. Good Luck to you.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Veganlily

*Kmae* and *nikki* - gah I'm so excited for you both testing tomorrow morning!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Something that I am wondering about. When I have AF cramps usually, I can use my heating pad to help ease them. Can I do that now considering that my cramps can possibly be pregnant cramps or will using the heating pad have a negative effect if I am in fact pregnant?

My dr's nurse told if you wanted to use heat for cramps to put the heating pad on your back not your stomach in case you were pregnant.


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck *kmae* and *nikki*! :dust:


----------



## MayJan

Good luck *nikki* and *kmae*!!!!


----------



## grkprn

*Kmae and Nikki!*- sending you :dust:!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez* - I make time to come here cause it grounds me. Without this thread, I get overly excited or totally down about it all and being here keeps me even keeled. Being busy though doesn't help make the time fly by faster!! Hope you feel better - and you should pick up temping once your fever backs down cause it will always give you some useful info. UNLESS of course you want to take a break! That's cool too :thumbup:

*MD* - working out helps for sure! GL to you with SMEP - we just did it for the fist time this cycle. Hopefully I'll have good news on Monday to cheer you on with!!!! Yay for DH being in on stuff. Always much easier than trying to play mind games :hugs: And Musinex did wonders for me this cycle! I took 1200mg max strength pill (accidentally) on the day I Oed and I was drowning in CM :shy:

*Nikkih* - a calendar helps us too! We have a shared google cal we put things on that we want the other person to know about so it's perfect. We're both prepared and there's no surprises. Are you testing tomorrow or will you wait until 14DPO? Sorry my memory is not very good with testing dates this week! OH there it is, you're joining *Kmae*! FX chicas!!! I'll sleep with everything crossed for you both :hugs:

*Ky* - I know *every* body is different so this is simply a suggestion that works for me but whenever I want to shed a bit of weight, I switch to one veg (non cheese dominant) meal per day and I only let myself have 1-2 simple carb servings (white bread, crackers, cookies, rice, pasta, etc) per day. That always helps me! But that's cause carbs really sitck to my bones. Just an idea!

*Smimms* - my friend (RL TTC buddy) is a volunteer lawyer that works on social cases and the stories she tells me make both of us go crazy!! These women who do terrible things to their bodies and are unhealthy but seem to get pregnant by simply breathing!!! SO UNFAIR. But hopefully it means we should be up next!!

*Joey* - so sorry the ugly :witch: got you sweetie :hugs: I know how heart-wrenching that is so take some time to do something nice for yourself. Whatever you need to get back on that horse. It WILL happen. Now go get some vino and drink some for me! :wine:

*piglet* - yay for being cleared!! FX that no more cysts come, just a big ole eggy!! :flower:

*Kmae* - oh I hope you get that :bfp: just in time to start celebrating your birth month!!!! GL with your testing tomorrow but if it is a BFN, keep in mind it's only 12DPO and you're not out until AF gets you!!!!! FX and lots and lots of baby dust!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust: 

*bakingbabe* - deep breaths indeed!!!! start practicing for giving birth :haha: I hope you get your temp spike tomorrow!!!! AND of course that darker line :hugs:

*Tumtum* - I had success with Guaifenesin this past cycle. I didn't see much results with it until it came time to O and I was drowning in EWCm. But I also accidentally took a 1200mg pill (DH's cough med instead of my 400mg pill) on the day I Oed so maybe that was the cause of it? :shrug:

*Gypsy* - I too would err on side of caution and not raise your body temp with a heating pad. But I don't know any data on that! Thanks *bakingbabe* for chiming in - good to know it's safe on the back side! :thumbup:


AFM, I had a crazy day. Everything that should have been simple just got SO complicated!!! But I'm still in a good mood - mainly cause it was almost funny how it all went awry!! Also, my bbs hurt when I started on my run - tender at first but then I guess got used to the bouncing My nipples were a bit sensitive to the touch too. But my boobs get heavy and tender before AF so not getting too excited just yet :nope: Usually the day before so tomorrow will be stressful! To combat the stress though I've lined up a day of relaxation (and prep for my vaca next week). Got a body buff (body scrub followed by a body butter rub down) scheduled for 10am and then getting a mani/pedi in the afternoon :happydance:

*I'm psyched for tomorrow's testers!!!! Who else is testing this weekend?*

Gypsy I know you're waiting until June 1st and I'm testing on Monday. Anyone else in TWW? Sorry, I've got total air-brain tonight!!!! :wacko:


----------



## kydreamer

gypsygirl1018 said:


> kydreamer said:
> 
> 
> gypsy,
> 
> I completely understand how hard it is not to test... Waiting is sooo hard to do... I test if I have one in the house also... and I get the feeling like you ovulated and wanting to test... I am not regular all the time. What game are you and the b/f playing?? I'm a bit of a nerd and play MMORPG's.... I am pretty lucky in that if I can get my hands busy my brain usually follows what I am doing.... Best of luck in your tww and lots of :dust: to you.
> 
> Ky
> 
> I played wow for 6ish years, and the game that we have been playing is diablo 3. He is a computer gamer and that is where all his friends are, and that is fine with me. I think it is kind of cute. He plays everything and anything he can. There are very few games we don't have. They give me something to do.
> 
> Ky, I love those bunnies in your avatar. They are probably the cutest pets put in the game.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support. This thread is amazing. I haven't been here as long as everyone else, but I feel like all of you are my friends, and one can never have too many friends, especially friends who understand and can empathize with the stress of ttc.Click to expand...

lol yeah I am the gamer outta me and the DH... I got a trial code for D3 and have made 3 different classes and played them all as far as I could... got two more to try I think... we have moved from Wow to Starwars, it was a guild move... I <3 my gamer friends... I have a couple that if they didn't live all over the U.S. and Canada we would seriously just hang out together all the time... Best group of people I have had in my life for such a long time. I know what you mean about the support here!! All the lovely ladies here are amazing and so welcoming... it is like coming home to a family you didn't know you had :flower: I have been here almost 2 days now... so pretty new myself. It is amazing to have people who can understand the low points with ttc and help to lift you back into a good place to be with it. I can't wait to get the good news for each and every one of ya'll!! :dust: all around and let's sparkle with the knowledge that our time will come!!


----------



## kydreamer

MrsChezek,

Hey I have been on a better living through eating lifestyle change.. Carbs are my downfall too... They shouldn't be so freakin yummy.... >.< But in talking with the Dr. today and my mom (she worked as a personal trainer and a water aerobic instructor my whole life and study nutrition) and the new goal since we have after two year gotten to a good portion size per meal is to continue on working on eatting less meat and bread (Love good bread, rice and pasta are meh compared to bread) and more veggies and being more aware of the amount of sugar in the things that I eat and drink and slowly working to up the exercise... I put the weight on so I can get it off... I am in a can do place today and just going to go strong with it!! 

Has anyone heard of the study on 3rd hand smoke?? I ran across a article somewhere and was wondering about other people's thoughts on it. ( I have some breathing problems... mostly sinuses and upper respiratory) but I am fairly sensitive when it comes to the though of anyone being exposed to something that could make breathing harder. The DH thinks I over react about it but he has never had issues like that... He's got the immune system of a ancient Greek god... But having asthma from allergies and knowing that feeling of wanting air but having to fight for just a small amount of it... it is one of the few things that we have issues with as his family are at least 2pk a day smokers and 3 of them in one house it is bad... I come home smelling like a ashtray and have to ditch everything I have on and take a shower first thing... Anyways, Digressing.... anyone else heard about it and thoughts/feelings would be appreciated.

Ky


----------



## rmsh1

Hmm I have been reading up on D-chiro inositol now and wondering if I should try that before vitex. Ahhhh so many things to try and no way of knowing what is best for me!


----------



## preg_pilot

Joey1979 said:


> Well the :witch: arrived today so I am out - feeling quite sad about it - really felt that this was our month! But never mind, back to the never ending waiting.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!

Sorry AF got you. FX for this cycle :hugs:



gypsygirl1018 said:


> Something that I am wondering about. When I have AF cramps usually, I can use my heating pad to help ease them. Can I do that now considering that my cramps can possibly be pregnant cramps or will using the heating pad have a negative effect if I am in fact pregnant?

I don´t really know, but as I understand it, what you´re supposed to avoid, is raising your own body temperature.
I´m sure 10 minutes of having a heating pad at your belly will not do that.
Nobody is talking about an hour here ;)


----------



## preg_pilot

Oh, just wanted to show you a little update :)
I took a digital this morning, just in case I was imagining things before ;)
It´s a danish clearblue Gravid=Pregnant, Ikke Gravid=Not Pregnant.



Feeling decidedly pregnant this morning.
I feel a pressure, an itch and a stretching feeling down there.
Sooo happy :)


----------



## MayJan

preg_pilot said:


> Oh, just wanted to show you a little update :)
> I took a digital this morning, just in case I was imagining things before ;)
> It´s a danish clearblue Gravid=Pregnant, Ikke Gravid=Not Pregnant.
> 
> View attachment 406217
> 
> 
> Feeling decidedly pregnant this morning.
> I feel a pressure, an itch and a stretching feeling down there.
> Sooo happy :)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: woo i learned 2 danish words today :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

MayJan said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Oh, just wanted to show you a little update :)
> I took a digital this morning, just in case I was imagining things before ;)
> It´s a danish clearblue Gravid=Pregnant, Ikke Gravid=Not Pregnant.
> 
> View attachment 406217
> 
> 
> Feeling decidedly pregnant this morning.
> I feel a pressure, an itch and a stretching feeling down there.
> Sooo happy :)
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: woo i learned 2 danish words today :happydance:Click to expand...

Hehe, want to learn more? ;)


----------



## nikkih1288

So exciting Prego :)

I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.


----------



## babysa

Thanks sooo much for the warm welcome ladies!!! It's great to be here! I am currently on CD 19 of a anywhere between 26 -30 day cycle. It ranges each month (just to keep me guessing). We hit ov time pretty hard this cycle with BD on CD8, CD10(twice), CD11, CD12, 14. Then hubby went away so had to stop. Hopefully we caught that eggy. I had ov cramps and ewcm on CD12, so we'll see. 
It's my bday tomorrow and I really wish I could know...but it's just too early! Planning cocktails and sushi with friends, so don't want to go all out with cocktails only to find out I'm preggers, but also dont want to drink water all night and then find out I'm not ;-) What do you ladies think???


----------



## babysa

Thanks ZeeZ for the welcome...I see you are a fellow south african...whereabouts are you?


----------



## MayJan

preg_pilot said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Oh, just wanted to show you a little update :)
> I took a digital this morning, just in case I was imagining things before ;)
> It´s a danish clearblue Gravid=Pregnant, Ikke Gravid=Not Pregnant.
> 
> View attachment 406217
> 
> 
> Feeling decidedly pregnant this morning.
> I feel a pressure, an itch and a stretching feeling down there.
> Sooo happy :)
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: woo i learned 2 danish words today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, want to learn more? ;)Click to expand...

Sureeeeee, since i'm going to Denmark next month :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

nikkih1288 said:


> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.

Fingers crossed for ya :)


----------



## preg_pilot

MayJan said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Oh, just wanted to show you a little update :)
> I took a digital this morning, just in case I was imagining things before ;)
> It´s a danish clearblue Gravid=Pregnant, Ikke Gravid=Not Pregnant.
> 
> View attachment 406217
> 
> 
> Feeling decidedly pregnant this morning.
> I feel a pressure, an itch and a stretching feeling down there.
> Sooo happy :)
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: woo i learned 2 danish words today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, want to learn more? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Sureeeeee, since i'm going to Denmark next month :happydance:Click to expand...

hehe. well the first ones youll want to learn is 
hej = hi
hej hej = bye
hvor er s-toget? = where is the s-train?
tak = thank you

just pm me if you want to learn more ;)


----------



## Veganlily

babysa said:


> Thanks sooo much for the warm welcome ladies!!! It's great to be here! I am currently on CD 19 of a anywhere between 26 -30 day cycle. It ranges each month (just to keep me guessing). We hit ov time pretty hard this cycle with BD on CD8, CD10(twice), CD11, CD12, 14. Then hubby went away so had to stop. Hopefully we caught that eggy. I had ov cramps and ewcm on CD12, so we'll see.
> It's my bday tomorrow and I really wish I could know...but it's just too early! Planning cocktails and sushi with friends, so don't want to go all out with cocktails only to find out I'm preggers, but also dont want to drink water all night and then find out I'm not ;-) What do you ladies think???

This is a personal choice but I am totally a "drink 'til it's pink" girl-meaning I will drink during tww. Not to excess, and usually just one, and not every day. Fwiw, if it were me going to the party, I absolutely would have one fabulous cocktail or glass of wine. For one, my understanding is that it is not affecting baby until about 6 weeks when you drink and two, if I had stopped drinking every single time I *hoped* for being pg, I would have cut myself off unnecessarily at many many social gatherings. The USA is somewhat different than many countries in the zero wine during pregnancy stance. That's just me-you absolutely have to choose what is right for you! Happy birthday and it sounds to me like you timed your bd with oh perfectly this cycle!

*Nikki*-can you post a pic??

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Ky* - best of luck to you. I used to yo-yo diet for years and finally caved in and just changed my lifestyle. I eat well most of the time but bread is my weakness too! LOVE it!!!! And muffins&#8230;croissants&#8230;cupcakes :winkwink: I know you can do it with that CAN attitude!!! :hugs:

*rmsh1* - I wish there were fertility non-med docs that knew about all these other things and gave us guidance!!! I feel like the med docs aren't too into it and guide us away from it all which leaves us experimenting on our own. Wish there was someone that was like the know-it-all of all these other things we want to try :winkwink: Oh and they wouldn't care how old we were and wouldn't make us wait 2 years to get help :hugs:

*pre_pilot* - still super happy for you! Can't believe it made you wait that long though to finally get that BFP!!!!! xx

*nikkih* - yay for a hint of positive! GL to you and hope you get to test (and get a bfp) on Sunday!!! FX

Happy Bday *babsa*! I'd have a drink&#8230;just not more than that and nothing too strong! 


AFM, temp dropped a bit this am which is disheartening combined with the bb tenderness yesterday (all AF symptoms for me) but I'm trying to stay positive! Off to get a body scrub :)


----------



## nikkih1288

preg_pilot said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...

I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I was spotting a bit last night, which really had me worried, but it has stopped now thank goodness. If AF had showed up it would have been cd32 for me which is odd because my cycles are never ever regular like that. I slept almost all day yesterday, which is not like me, but I was so tired that I couldn't keep my eyes open. Not good when you have a final to study for. I need to find something that helps perk me up and keep me awake as well as caffeine because I stopped drinking the stuff almost 2 months ago to see if that would help me ttc. I also started to eat healthier which is helpin me to lose a bit of weight. Since I stopped drinking soda and caffeine I have lost 10 pounds, which I have never been able to do before.

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and in the next week. I am right there with ya! I want to see some more :bfp:s!


----------



## Smimms

nikkih1288 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.Click to expand...

I have a hard time reading ic's. Was this with FMU?


----------



## Kmae

nikkih1288 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.Click to expand...

I am on my phone so I can't get a good view of it. I hope it turns darker in the next couple days.

MrsChezek, I live in Sacramento; used to live in the OC but moved up nothe a few years ago since DH parents are here and he had a great job lined up- plus housing was way cheaper here. I like it here since I take advantage of Tahoe, hiking, biking...

My temp also dropped a tad this morning and I got a stark white BFN. I may go out and buy a FRER.

Babsa, I'm in the same boat as you. Heading out to Santa Barbara and will be hanging out with some party animal friends, plus attending a wedding on Sunday. I may have a drink or two. ILast time I went to Cancun during my TWW and didn't drink (which sucked) then got AF when I returned. I am very irregular so can't really plan around it. I've done a lot of reading about FAS and there are no cases of it where the mom drank less then 1 drinks per week (2 per day). But it really is a personal choice.

Prepiot and MayJan, my DHs dad is Danish and we are going to Denmark in July to visit the family there. I stopped over there once on my way to Greece and OMG I had the best pastry in my life- cant wait to eat more!!!


----------



## Kmae

Babsa, correction on above- 14 per week (no more than 2 per day).


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.Click to expand...

I can't see anything but it often doesn't translate to a picture when it's super faint. I had a stark white negative the day before af on the same exact test so if you're seeing even a hint of a line, it could be a very exciting thing. Fx'ed for you!

*kmae*-sorry about the bfn. If u get FRER wait until u have FMU tomorrow for testing!!

*Chezek*-ah, the dreaded temp dip. Ugh...but it ain't over til it's over!! Hang in there...


----------



## nikkih1288

Veganlily said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see anything but it often doesn't translate to a picture when it's super faint. I had a stark white negative the day before af on the same exact test so if you're seeing even a hint of a line, it could be a very exciting thing. Fx'ed for you!
> 
> *kmae*-sorry about the bfn. If u get FRER wait until u have FMU tomorrow for testing!!
> 
> *Chezek*-ah, the dreaded temp dip. Ugh...but it ain't over til it's over!! Hang in there...Click to expand...


Thank you all for not thinking I am losing my mind. I have decided to just go with the flow. Hopefully : witch: will not show. But, if she does we move on to June. So far, I don't feel like she is on her way.


----------



## Smimms

nikkih1288 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting Prego :)
> 
> I tested this morning. Thought I saw a hint of something very faint but it is prob my mind playing games. I will wait to see if :witch: comes Sunday if not will re test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'l post a pic. Like I said prob just my mind. I took a second one and did not see anything. Probably just my mind wanting it so bad.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't see anything but it often doesn't translate to a picture when it's super faint. I had a stark white negative the day before af on the same exact test so if you're seeing even a hint of a line, it could be a very exciting thing. Fx'ed for you!
> 
> *kmae*-sorry about the bfn. If u get FRER wait until u have FMU tomorrow for testing!!
> 
> *Chezek*-ah, the dreaded temp dip. Ugh...but it ain't over til it's over!! Hang in there...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you all for not thinking I am losing my mind. I have decided to just go with the flow. Hopefully : witch: will not show. But, if she does we move on to June. So far, I don't feel like she is on her way.Click to expand...

Did you use preseed, softcups or anything this month? Just curious. Those ic's always have the faintest lines so don't get discouraged Fx!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Simms- this was our first month trying we just did it natural. We are both taking vitamins. He is working on quitting smoking and I am trying to eat healthier. I went to obgyn for pre conception visit and she is having me visit a High risk obgyn in July. But, other then that everything was normal I guess. She only did a pap and physical exam. The obgyn in July will do a bunch of blood work. I am high risk because I have a history of stroke so that is the only reason for bloods etc so soon. Not for fertility issues.


----------



## Smimms

nikkih1288 said:


> Simms- this was our first month trying we just did it natural. We are both taking vitamins. He is working on quitting smoking and I am trying to eat healthier. I went to obgyn for pre conception visit and she is having me visit a High risk obgyn in July. But, other then that everything was normal I guess. She only did a pap and physical exam. The obgyn in July will do a bunch of blood work. I am high risk because I have a history of stroke so that is the only reason for bloods etc so soon. Not for fertility issues.

Oh wow a history of strokes. How is your blood pressure? Are you on thrombolytics or coumadin? Did you have a significant stroke or more of a TIA? I'm in the medical field and curious.


----------



## nikkih1288

I had a massive stroke at 6 due to a blood clot in my coratid artery. I'm not on any blood thinners but the obgyn said they would most likely put me on injectable thinners as soon as I get pregnant.


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae - let me know what the FRER gets you! (wait for FMU like lily said) Stark white is no fun - sowwy you got one! :hugs: And I hate temp drops&#8230;they make my heart sink. But we're not out until the damn :witch: shows so FX!!!!! I'm going to miss Tahoe so much! We went there 5-6 times a year for snowboarding or hiking in the summer. It's SO beautiful there! And was that pastry a danish? :haha: Sorry, couldn't help myself! lol

Nikkih - I've never done an IC so I can't help ya&#8230;I use the FRERs cause I have a VERY vivid imagination :winkwink: Sorry to hear about your stroke history - that's not an easy thing to deal with and I truly hope you never have any issues with it!!!!! :hugs:

Lily - I'm not fully disheartened as it's my third dip this LH so I'm still hopeful but they are quite disheartening. Let's hope it jumps back up tomorrow! FX :flower:

OK, I'm onto part B of my day - stopping by post office to mail my clients their orders and then getting my mani/pedi and kicking off the weekend!!!! YAY :thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> Kmae - let me know what the FRER gets you! (wait for FMU like lily said) Stark white is no fun - sowwy you got one! :hugs: And I hate temp dropsthey make my heart sink. But we're not out until the damn :witch: shows so FX!!!!! I'm going to miss Tahoe so much! We went there 5-6 times a year for snowboarding or hiking in the summer. It's SO beautiful there! And was that pastry a danish? :haha: Sorry, couldn't help myself! lol
> 
> Nikkih - I've never done an IC so I can't help yaI use the FRERs cause I have a VERY vivid imagination :winkwink: Sorry to hear about your stroke history - that's not an easy thing to deal with and I truly hope you never have any issues with it!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Lily - I'm not fully disheartened as it's my third dip this LH so I'm still hopeful but they are quite disheartening. Let's hope it jumps back up tomorrow! FX :flower:
> 
> OK, I'm onto part B of my day - stopping by post office to mail my clients their orders and then getting my mani/pedi and kicking off the weekend!!!! YAY :thumbup:

It was a Danish!!!:haha: have fun pampering yourself today!


----------



## nikkih1288

Have fun MrsChezek. 

Kmae-I'm sorry about your bfn. Hang in there we are not out until AF shows. I have a feeling she will be knocking on my door soon.


----------



## luna_19

checking in again :wave: limiting my time here has really been helping me relax...or maybe it's just the waiting to ovulate thing. it's weird I always thought of the first part of my cycle to be super boring but someone here mentioned how it is the best time and I think I agree! lots of :sex: , feeling good, lots of energy...

anyway I should be ovulating in the next few days, our bding has already been much better than last month but hubby goes back on call tomorrow so hopefully we can still get a few more goes at it before I o

good luck to everyone getting ready to test and :hugs: to those that af showed up for


----------



## piglet24

this thread is moving so fast. i can't keep up with everyone. hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## MrsChezek

Well I woke up to a big temp drop so I'm pretty sure I'm out :nope: No AF yet but I'm sure she'll be here soon! I also woke up with a sore throat!!! DH has been sick all week and I thought I managed to fight it off but it got me - just in time for the wedding and vaca of course!! :growlmad: Not a good morning so far!!!


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Well I woke up to a big temp drop so I'm pretty sure I'm out :nope: No AF yet but I'm sure she'll be here soon! I also woke up with a sore throat!!! DH has been sick all week and I thought I managed to fight it off but it got me - just in time for the wedding and vaca of course!! :growlmad: Not a good morning so far!!!

Sorry sweetie-the temp drop is sooooo frustrating. I hope your weekend improves and if that nasty :witch: shows, please take really good care of yourself and also have a cocktail! Xo


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Well I woke up to a big temp drop so I'm pretty sure I'm out :nope: No AF yet but I'm sure she'll be here soon! I also woke up with a sore throat!!! DH has been sick all week and I thought I managed to fight it off but it got me - just in time for the wedding and vaca of course!! :growlmad: Not a good morning so far!!!

So sorry for the temp drop, dearie, I know it can be so frustrating!! :hugs: Take care of yourself!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - 
Hehe, I think it was just to teach me patience. 
I´m feeling kinda almost patient now. At least I don´t have a huge urge to tell everyone just yet. 
I told my mom yesterday, and swore her to secrecy. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you, and lots of :dust:

nikkih - I was sure my first "positive" was in my imagination. 3 days later it got way darker. :)

kmae - yea, I completely agree with you on the danish pastries.
I gained so much weight when I was there last week... I´m being careful these days. Trying to maintain my weight, until I get into the healthy pregnancy weight range. Then I'll start gaining again.


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, I had the same super temp drop today and tested BFN, the good thing is Clomid extended my LP 1 day which puts me in a good range. I will be having fun tonight with my friends as I'm pretty positive AF will be here by this afternoon. I hate the fact I'll be turning another year (32) and still not pg:cry:. It has been 8 months since I had my mc which is how long it took me to get pg in the first place so just feeling more down then usual. Really hoping June is the magical month.


----------



## Kmae

nikkih1288 said:


> Have fun MrsChezek.
> 
> Kmae-I'm sorry about your bfn. Hang in there we are not out until AF shows. I have a feeling she will be knocking on my door soon.

Got my F'xed for you! I am typically a little more quiet on threads during my pre positive OPK time, but will be checking in on you!


----------



## Smimms

Hang in there ladies. All hope is not lost. 
I'm turning 32 next month and trying to keep the faith. In any other standards 32 is still young. It's strange though because I personally don't feel old, but reading and hearing that I'm old in fertility standards is strange to hear. 
Fx


----------



## piya

Hi all, can i join in.. I n DH both31 , ttc#1 since 3months actively... ntnp for 6months before that.. I am given clomid for next cycle.. and this cycle again is long irregular and delayed ovulation cycle.. had been to lots of docs for these long cycles.. no cause found.. only thing corelates is my recurrent uti that delay my cycle.. today on CD47 may be 18dpo and getting bfn continuosly..


----------



## MrsChezek

32 is still young indeed! I'm 34 and this cycle was my last chance to give birth before my 35th!!! I think that's why I'm most sad...still no AF...that tease!!!

Kmae - have a great celebration!!!! Sorry no bfp but still no AF so who knows!!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

piya said:


> Hi all, can i join in.. I n DH both31 , ttc#1 since 3months actively... ntnp for 6months before that.. I am given clomid for next cycle.. and this cycle again is long irregular and delayed ovulation cycle.. had been to lots of docs for these long cycles.. no cause found.. only thing corelates is my recurrent uti that delay my cycle.. today on CD47 may be 18dpo and getting bfn continuosly..

Hey, welcome to the thread :)
I tested positive on 25DPO, fingers crossed it´s the same for ya :)


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm turning 32 in a few months too. We are not old! :) :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks ladies! 

The :witch: just got here:cry:. On a good note, DH got his SA results and his ill swimmers have greatly improved! He has 88 mil Spermies and 40% are rapid movement- 3 months ago only 10% were. So if we time things right- between Clomid and that we have a much better chance!

Welcome piya! How long is your LP? Your chart looks like you are indeed on 18dpo!

Smimms, I don't feel old either- just keep hearing and reading that I am too old in the Fertility world and I really would love to have 2 babies- which just adds that much more time. Urg, the pressure!


----------



## Smimms

Kmae said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> The :witch: just got here:cry:. On a good note, DH got his SA results and his ill swimmers have greatly improved! He has 88 mil Spermies and 40% are rapid movement- 3 months ago only 10% were. So if we time things right- between Clomid and that we have a much better chance!
> 
> Welcome piya! How long is your LP? Your chart looks like you are indeed on 18dpo!
> 
> Smimms, I don't feel old either- just keep hearing and reading that I am too old in the Fertility world and I really would love to have 2 babies- which just adds that much more time. Urg, the pressure!

Sorry KMAE. :flower: The SA results are definitely promising! Softcups should help keep those lil swimmers on the right path! I'm hoping for 2 as well. My husband thought this was just a wham bam thing and I tried to tell him it may take time. We old fertility gals lol. There's still plenty of time and I'm sure you will get your BFP soon. You should treat yourself to some relaxation. I heard acupuncture is great for fertility ( not that acupuncture is that relaxing). I decided to stop using opks this month because they were stressing me out and just BD more. What's more relaxing than BDing. Fx for you!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry kmae :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm sorry the :witch: got you, *kmae*. :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Smimms said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> The :witch: just got here:cry:. On a good note, DH got his SA results and his ill swimmers have greatly improved! He has 88 mil Spermies and 40% are rapid movement- 3 months ago only 10% were. So if we time things right- between Clomid and that we have a much better chance!
> 
> Welcome piya! How long is your LP? Your chart looks like you are indeed on 18dpo!
> 
> Smimms, I don't feel old either- just keep hearing and reading that I am too old in the Fertility world and I really would love to have 2 babies- which just adds that much more time. Urg, the pressure!
> 
> Sorry KMAE. :flower: The SA results are definitely promising! Softcups should help keep those lil swimmers on the right path! I'm hoping for 2 as well. My husband thought this was just a wham bam thing and I tried to tell him it may take time. We old fertility gals lol. There's still plenty of time and I'm sure you will get your BFP soon. You should treat yourself to some relaxation. I heard acupuncture is great for fertility ( not that acupuncture is that relaxing). I decided to stop using opks this month because they were stressing me out and just BD more. What's more relaxing than BDing. Fx for you!Click to expand...

I'm thinking about using the soft cups this cycle, I need to do a little more reding about them and should probably practice with them before o gets here. I also thought of acupuncture but my insurance oesnt cover it for fertility. If I don't get pg within the next couple months I'm sure I'll try that and just pay out of pocket.


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> Well I woke up to a big temp drop so I'm pretty sure I'm out :nope: No AF yet but I'm sure she'll be here soon! I also woke up with a sore throat!!! DH has been sick all week and I thought I managed to fight it off but it got me - just in time for the wedding and vaca of course!! :growlmad: Not a good morning so far!!!

i'm sorry to hear that sad news MrsChezek. *hugs*hugs*


----------



## piglet24

Kmae said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> The :witch: just got here:cry:. On a good note, DH got his SA results and his ill swimmers have greatly improved! He has 88 mil Spermies and 40% are rapid movement- 3 months ago only 10% were. So if we time things right- between Clomid and that we have a much better chance!
> 
> Welcome piya! How long is your LP? Your chart looks like you are indeed on 18dpo!
> 
> Smimms, I don't feel old either- just keep hearing and reading that I am too old in the Fertility world and I really would love to have 2 babies- which just adds that much more time. Urg, the pressure!


hugs*hugs*


----------



## ZeeZ

Babysa - i'm from jhb and you?

welcome piya!

Sorry kmae but DH's results are promissing so maybe next month will give you your BFP.

MrsChezek - hope you feel better soon. Hopefully the cold is just messing with your temps.

As for age, I know every one is different but I can't imagine having children before 30. I was way to young emotionally, barely grown up myself. It sucks how waiting till we were ready works against us statistically but we're definately not too old.

AFM - not due to O for another week but started DH on baby making BD schedule just incase which is always fun. Pretty relaxed this cycle.

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## nikkih1288

The :witch: got me :(


----------



## grkprn

Kmae, mrschezek and nikkih--Sorry to hear the :witch: came :cry:

Kmae-great news on the SA! If the witch comes for me this cycle, I'm going to try soft cups and acupuncture. Soft cups are similar to a diaphragm, right?

Hope everyone is having a nice holiday weekend!


----------



## nikkih1288

Well Kmae I guess we can boogie over to the June thread and buddy up over there. I hate the idea that AF hit both houses at the same time!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry to hear the evil :witch: got two more of my cycle buddies!!! :growlmad: She still hasn't shown but my temp stayed low this morning and I've started to feel my usual cramps :cry: Alas! Onto a new cycle - what else can we do??? :hugs: I haven't figured out how to change my strategy for this next cycle. I'm def not ready for soft cups! Mainly cause I've yet to find my cervix :shrug: Might just SMEP minus the OPKs - I'll be in 4 different time zones over the next month so I'm pretty sure my chart won't look very informative!!!! So maybe I should OPK but who wants to do that on vaca!!!!!

Thanks to everyone for the well-wishes! My throat feels better so I think the homeopathic meds are helping :hug: Hope u all enjoy the rest of your (long if in US) weekend! I think I'm going to turn to some retail therapy for the afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Sorry to hear the evil :witch: got two more of my cycle buddies!!! :growlmad: She still hasn't shown but my temp stayed low this morning and I've started to feel my usual cramps :cry: Alas! Onto a new cycle - what else can we do??? :hugs: I haven't figured out how to change my strategy for this next cycle. I'm def not ready for soft cups! Mainly cause I've yet to find my cervix :shrug: Might just SMEP minus the OPKs - I'll be in 4 different time zones over the next month so I'm pretty sure my chart won't look very informative!!!! So maybe I should OPK but who wants to do that on vaca!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well-wishes! My throat feels better so I think the homeopathic meds are helping :hug: Hope u all enjoy the rest of your (long if in US) weekend! I think I'm going to turn to some retail therapy for the afternoon :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling better!! If the witch still hasn't arrived you still may be in luck!!!!
I have also been thinking about strategy! I roughly know when I ov now so going to OPK a few days before and then bd every other day and every day around ov. I am in Spain on hols for the nxt TWW so will have limited Internet access - so don't know how I will chart but maybe being more relaxed ths cycle will be better anyway!!!!


----------



## piya

for first time ever i really wish af for me... I wanna start clomid..soon.. good luck to all for new cycle.. hope we all get bfp soon... lol.. babydust to all...


----------



## piya

hi..hows everyone.. i m still stucked in dilemma..


----------



## MrsChezek

Joey1979 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the evil :witch: got two more of my cycle buddies!!! :growlmad: She still hasn't shown but my temp stayed low this morning and I've started to feel my usual cramps :cry: Alas! Onto a new cycle - what else can we do??? :hugs: I haven't figured out how to change my strategy for this next cycle. I'm def not ready for soft cups! Mainly cause I've yet to find my cervix :shrug: Might just SMEP minus the OPKs - I'll be in 4 different time zones over the next month so I'm pretty sure my chart won't look very informative!!!! So maybe I should OPK but who wants to do that on vaca!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well-wishes! My throat feels better so I think the homeopathic meds are helping :hug: Hope u all enjoy the rest of your (long if in US) weekend! I think I'm going to turn to some retail therapy for the afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you are feeling better!! If the witch still hasn't arrived you still may be in luck!!!!
> I have also been thinking about strategy! I roughly know when I ov now so going to OPK a few days before and then bd every other day and every day around ov. I am in Spain on hols for the nxt TWW so will have limited Internet access - so don't know how I will chart but maybe being more relaxed ths cycle will be better anyway!!!!Click to expand...

I'm in Spain starting Monday! Will be in Poland Wed-Tues and then back to Madrid for a week!! Maybe hanging out on Spanish soil will give us that needed touch and we'll get our bfps this next cycle!!!!! :winkwink:

I think my new move will be to ask my doc for a prog test on CD21 as I'm worried I don't build enough lining during LP and the eggy can't implant. I base this on the fact that my period flow is usually 2 days and then 2-3 days of spotting. Seems like not much lining is being expelled!!!! Anyone else have shorter AF visits?


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: to *Nikki*, *kmae*, and *chezek!*

Hopefully we will all get bfp's together! I always thought feb/march the ideal time to have a baby since spring will soon arrive for longer days and sunny walks with new baby and no full pregnancy during hot summer months. It's one way to look at things!


----------



## luna_19

MrsChezek my af is generally 2 days of bleeding followed by one day of spotting/light bleeding and one day of very, very light spotting. I wouldn't even consider any of the days "heavy", I use a diva cup so I can see how much my flow is and it wouldn't even fill the entire cup throughout the 4 days. From what I understand if your cycle is regular and your flow is always the same and lasts for at least 3 days that is ok. I actually had the exact same length and pattern of af when I was on bc so I think that's just what my body does...

I'm due for my yearly pap in July so if I'm not preggers by then I will be bringing up ttc with my Dr and will definitely ask if my short af is an issue.

I can't scroll back far enough to see who it was that can't find their cervix but this is a great article https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm

Oh you may consider it kind of gross but I think it's easiest to find during af, it's low and squishy and once you find it it's super easy to find it again!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: to everyone that's onto a new cycle

being in your 30s definitely isn't old! I don't know about the stats in other countries but here in Canada more than half of all first born babies are born to people over the age of 30 :)

I know plenty of people in their 30s who have had babies, an online friend of mine just had a beautiful baby girl, she was 31 when she conceived and 32 when she gave birth.


----------



## MrsChezek

Aaaaaand the spotting has began. I'm mostly packed and exhausted. Off to bed. Hope to write some more before I hit the airport tomorrow afternoon - will at least let you all know if AF is here full force but I think it's pretty much a 99.9% chance I will wake up with her in my face :growlmad: Why can't she just take a hint??? I want a break from her for a good year :winkwink:

Thanks for ALL of your input ladies...I love this thread. Seriously! xoxo


----------



## piya

and for me too spotting has started.. AF will be here in few hours.. very excited for next cycle and babydust to all


----------



## piya

yeah full flow af started.. new cycle beguns.. hope this is my month..


----------



## piglet24

Veganlily said:


> :hugs: to *Nikki*, *kmae*, and *chezek!*
> 
> Hopefully we will all get bfp's together! I always thought feb/march the ideal time to have a baby since spring will soon arrive for longer days and sunny walks with new baby and no full pregnancy during hot summer months. It's one way to look at things!


can i join? i'm in my second cycle for clomid. still hopeful that june will be the month for all of us.


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> Aaaaaand the spotting has began. I'm mostly packed and exhausted. Off to bed. Hope to write some more before I hit the airport tomorrow afternoon - will at least let you all know if AF is here full force but I think it's pretty much a 99.9% chance I will wake up with her in my face :growlmad: Why can't she just take a hint??? I want a break from her for a good year :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for ALL of your input ladies...I love this thread. Seriously! xoxo

hugs hugs. we will have our BFP's. Law of Attraction. hehehe


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## nikkih1288

Ok which June thread are all my friends heading too? I'd like to be with you all again. Your support was invaluable. I have joined this one https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1012881-june-testing-thread.html I hope to see you there!

MrsChezek have a wonderful vacation.

Piya- :hugs:

piglet- Absolutely nice to have more buddies

I cannot believe how bad the:witch: got us all so close together. Join forces Positive Thinking we will get our :bfp: next month. Time for the :witch: to go elsewhere for awhile :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Huge temp rise this morning so me thinks I'm starting the tww now. :) Luckily it'll be busier than usual with dh's birthday next week. How are my other cycle buddies doing? *Veganlily*, *Smims*, *MD*? 

I hope everyone is enjoying their Memorial Day (in the US), I'm headed out to a BBQ by the pool this afternoon. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry that the :witch: got you ladies, *piya*, *piglet*.


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm staying here!!! I love this thread :hugs: Hope you stay too Nikkih! :thumbup:

So woke up to the :witch: in my face as predicted. AUGH. Alas, onto a new cycle...while traveling across 4 different time zones. ACK. Well, it will be interesting at least :winkwink: I'm not sure how much wifi I will have but if I have access I'll be popping in to say hi! I'm back in the US on June 12th...

Good luck to all my ladies here!!! I look forward to coming across some BFPs in the next group (it does seem we're nicely split into two groups that cycle together). I'll be lurking on my phone as much as I can!

:hug:

:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

PS *Kmae*, *Joey*, *Nikkih* - are we still cycle buddies? Or was I too much of a bad luck charm???!!! :shy:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* We are still cycle buddies.I am staying here and posting on June as well:)


----------



## Smimms

bakingbabe said:


> Huge temp rise this morning so me thinks I'm starting the tww now. :) Luckily it'll be busier than usual with dh's birthday next week. How are my other cycle buddies doing? *Veganlily*, *Smims*, *MD*?
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Memorial Day (in the US), I'm headed out to a BBQ by the pool this afternoon. :)

My hubby is actually being good about bd this month. He's scared of the Conceive Plus but I think I convinced him. I actually didn't get to use it in time last night so being goofy I put some in after hoping it would push the swimmers up, why not.. The funny thing is nothing leaked out after I did that. Probably counter intuitive but usually more will leak... Interesting. I'm not temping or using opks this month. Spent too much time and money driving myself crazy last month. Hopefully something will happen :winkwink:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck smimms, I am still a good ten days away from ovulating LOL Not much of a buddy am I? But we are BDing every other day in preparation!


----------



## Smimms

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck smimms, I am still a good ten days away from ovulating LOL Not much of a buddy am I? But we are BDing every other day in preparation!

That's ok rmsh1 have my fx for you!


----------



## ZeeZ

I'm staying here but if you guys go please take me with you!

MrsChezek - have a great trip. Sorry about AF.

Good luck bakingbabe and simms. Simms glad DH is on board this cycle. I'm sure that he will get used to the concieve plus soon enough.

rmsh1 - I think we're in the same boat. I'm about a week away from O if my cycles decide to stay regular but started bding just in case


----------



## rmsh1

Yay Zeez, we can be almost cycle buddies too LOL Finding other people with 45 day cycles is very difficult!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Still no AF for me. I spotted for about an hour at 11 dpo, and nothing since then. I am very hopeful because the other night I got this horrid metal taste in my mouth and I almost got sick from it. I had to brush my teeth immediately to get rid of it. I have had it a couple times since then but not as bad. OH wanted me to have a drink with him 2 nights ago because he had a stressful day but I had to tell him I couldn't until I tested. 4 days till I test, as long as :witch: stays away. If I had regular cycles I would be 5 days to a week late now, but because of my pcos I have no clue. 

I am sorry :witch: got who she did, hopefully this is the last time you see her for the next 9 months! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> PS *Kmae*, *Joey*, *Nikkih* - are we still cycle buddies? Or was I too much of a bad luck charm???!!! :shy:

Of course still cycle buddies!!! Let's think positive for all the BFP this cycle!!! Enjoy your travels!! Maybe our paths will cross in Spain!! xx


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy*-sounds realllyyyy promising for you-how did you decide when to test? If I were you I don't think I could hold out!

cycle-ish Buddies (defined expansively!)-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*, *smimms*, *rmsh*, *gpkrn*, *zee* and anyone I've missed-sounds like y'all are doing well and having fun waiting to o/just o'd. Baking-nice spike! Not sure what's happening with me-having egg white earlier than normal so we shall see! I usually ovulate closer to cd20 but I have a sense based on lots of symptoms that o is imminent-we haven't dtd quite as much as possible, but I'll make sure we utilize all remaining time if in fact it happens early!

Enjoy the rest of this long weekend everyone in the states - I'm wishing all weekends could be 3 days long! Good luck everyone....


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> Yay Zeez, we can be almost cycle buddies too LOL Finding other people with 45 day cycles is very difficult!

:flower: yes please ! Though not sure what my cycles are up to but suspect they going to get longer. Hopefully this month we'll both get BFP together and wont have to worry about long cycles for 9 months


----------



## rmsh1

Are you really on CD15? I am CD18 and going by my last two long cycles, I ovulate around CD29, so got a while to go! LOL I am not using OPKs or anything yet, I wait til I see some watery and/or EW cm before I use OPKs


----------



## ZeeZ

Veganlily said:


> *Gypsy*-sounds realllyyyy promising for you-how did you decide when to test? If I were you I don't think I could hold out!
> 
> cycle-ish Buddies (defined expansively!)-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*, *smimms*, *rmsh*, *gpkrn*, *zee* and anyone I've missed-sounds like y'all are doing well and having fun waiting to o/just o'd. Baking-nice spike! Not sure what's happening with me-having egg white earlier than normal so we shall see! I usually ovulate closer to cd20 but I have a sense based on lots of symptoms that o is imminent-we haven't dtd quite as much as possible, but I'll make sure we utilize all remaining time if in fact it happens early!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of this long weekend everyone in the states - I'm wishing all weekends could be 3 days long! Good luck everyone....

thanks vegalily, it's the more relaxing part of my cycle for sure. 

It never hurts to bd when there is egg white around. Last cycle I thought I O'd already and would have missed the real one if it weren't for EWCM. Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> Are you really on CD15? I am CD18 and going by my last two long cycles, I ovulate around CD29, so got a while to go! LOL I am not using OPKs or anything yet, I wait til I see some watery and/or EW cm before I use OPKs

Yes if you count cd1 as full flow. Had 2 days of spotting before that. 

I had long and irregular cycles due to pcos before bcp so thats why i suspect that they'll land up like that again. Hopefully i get pregnant before then.

I also am relying on EWCN to spot O. Tried temping this cycle but got the flu and temps went completely off. Maybe i'll try again next cycle but for now i'm trying out the saliva microscope. Not as accurate as opks but cheap and easy and gives you a general idea.


----------



## rmsh1

I am not good friends with my fertilscope! LOL I tend to get ferns at all odd times, and I even check my saliva on a work microscope now (no idea why I bought a fertilscope when I have microscopes at work!) But I am going to use it over ovulation again this cycle just to see what happens


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> *Gypsy*-sounds realllyyyy promising for you-how did you decide when to test? If I were you I don't think I could hold out!

I based it on when my last cycle started and on when I thought I felt my O pains. It is not easy at all waiting, but I want to make sure that when I do test I have given myself plenty of time. If my estimation is correct, the spotting that I had on friday should have been implantation bleeding, and I want to make sure if that is true that there are plenty of hormones in my system for those tests to catch. I want to test now so badly, but I am scared to death that I am making everything up in my head and I am going to see yet another stark white :bfn: when I do, that is pretty much the only thing keeping me going right now.


----------



## luna_19

I'm ovulating either today or tomorrow! Have to wait and see what my cervix does tomorrow to know for sure...oh and I completely give up on opk, they just plain don't work for me, oh well


----------



## RomaTomato

Hey Ladies! Mind if I join?

I have taken a bit of a BnB break, I find it stresses me out if I read too much, so I may come and go.

I am 32, my husband is 43 and we have been TTC for just over 6 months. I got pregnant in June of last year after NTNP for about 10 months. I ended up having a blighted ovum and MC'ed at 11 weeks, which happened to be the day after our wedding, ugh! We decided we would wait a year before even thinking about babies or TTC but by the end of November we changed our minds! So I went off the pill (I was taking it rather sporadically, TBH) and and we have been TTC ever since.

I was having a very tough time emotionally for a while :cry: I am a massage therapist and I had to do a prenatal massage to a girl who had the same due date I would have had, March 6. She asked to have some light massage on her tummy too, it was so sad! I also have a co-worker who I can't stand, who got pregnant a couple of weeks after me, MC'ed a couple of weeks before me, and got pregnant again the very next cycle. I feel like a crazy woman saying this but I always felt like she was trying to rub it in my face that she is pregnant! She has been gone since April, thankfully!

For a couple of months I was getting a little bit (ok, a lot) obsessed with TTC. I was tracking my cycle on 2 different iPhone apps, doing OPK's, checking BnB constantly (especially the damn BFP section - I'm such a masochist) buying Preseed and thermometers. It was starting to take all of the fun out of :sex: and my husband was starting to feel "pressured" (ugh, men and their silly, fragile egos!). I was really dreading the "due date" and the closer it got the more desperate to conceive I became! When AF came 1 day late on March 1 I was pretty crushed. I spent March 6 moping around the house in my pajamas, crying, eating chips and watching garbage on tv. My best friend dragged me out of the house for a walk, and I'm so glad she did. It was a gorgeous night, the moon was out early and the ocean breeze was very fragrant. My friend and I talked about things and I realized that I needed to stop stressing about TTC and just get on with life, and that is what I have done :)

So for me at the moment, TTC consists of my one iPhone app and observing my CM, just what appears on the tissue (TMI), nothing else. I have a stockpile of OPK's that MAY bust out for June, July, August and September as I would fancy a spring baby, but otherwise I have not been using them. I have also weaned myself down to POAS only 2 times before AF shows. My goal is to not POAS until she is late! 

I am currently trying to shed about 35 lbs. Two years ago I was around 140!!
So really trying to get back there. I seemed to gain about 12 lbs (!!) from week 9 to 11 when I was pregnant! My wedding dress did not fit well, to say the least! I figured when i MC'ed that the weight would come off pretty quick, but alas, it is still here!! :growlmad: But I am back at the gym, and ready to rock. My goal is to compete in Figure competition some day! I am also working towards getting my personal trainer certification - I went from 220lbs to 140lbs all on my own a few years ago, and learned a thing or two!

My cycles tend to be quite short, from 23-25 days, usually 24 days. I seem to ovulate around CD 13 or 14, so not really worrying about a LPD. I got a :bfp: before with this cycle, so I'm assuming it's "normal", no point worrying about it, I say! :thumbup:

Anyway, sorry this got so long-winded! I'm looking forward to getting to know you nice ladies and wishing lots of :dust: to you all!! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

RomaTomato said:


> Hey Ladies! Mind if I join?
> 
> I have taken a bit of a BnB break, I find it stresses me out if I read too much, so I may come and go.
> 
> I am 32, my husband is 43 and we have been TTC for just over 6 months. I got pregnant in June of last year after NTNP for about 10 months. I ended up having a blighted ovum and MC'ed at 11 weeks, which happened to be the day after our wedding, ugh! We decided we would wait a year before even thinking about babies or TTC but by the end of November we changed our minds! So I went off the pill (I was taking it rather sporadically, TBH) and and we have been TTC ever since.
> 
> I was having a very tough time emotionally for a while :cry: I am a massage therapist and I had to do a prenatal massage to a girl who had the same due date I would have had, March 6. She asked to have some light massage on her tummy too, it was so sad! I also have a co-worker who I can't stand, who got pregnant a couple of weeks after me, MC'ed a couple of weeks before me, and got pregnant again the very next cycle. I feel like a crazy woman saying this but I always felt like she was trying to rub it in my face that she is pregnant! She has been gone since April, thankfully!
> 
> For a couple of months I was getting a little bit (ok, a lot) obsessed with TTC. I was tracking my cycle on 2 different iPhone apps, doing OPK's, checking BnB constantly (especially the damn BFP section - I'm such a masochist) buying Preseed and thermometers. It was starting to take all of the fun out of :sex: and my husband was starting to feel "pressured" (ugh, men and their silly, fragile egos!). I was really dreading the "due date" and the closer it got the more desperate to conceive I became! When AF came 1 day late on March 1 I was pretty crushed. I spent March 6 moping around the house in my pajamas, crying, eating chips and watching garbage on tv. My best friend dragged me out of the house for a walk, and I'm so glad she did. It was a gorgeous night, the moon was out early and the ocean breeze was very fragrant. My friend and I talked about things and I realized that I needed to stop stressing about TTC and just get on with life, and that is what I have done :)
> 
> So for me at the moment, TTC consists of my one iPhone app and observing my CM, just what appears on the tissue (TMI), nothing else. I have a stockpile of OPK's that MAY bust out for June, July, August and September as I would fancy a spring baby, but otherwise I have not been using them. I have also weaned myself down to POAS only 2 times before AF shows. My goal is to not POAS until she is late!
> 
> I am currently trying to shed about 35 lbs. Two years ago I was around 140!!
> So really trying to get back there. I seemed to gain about 12 lbs (!!) from week 9 to 11 when I was pregnant! My wedding dress did not fit well, to say the least! I figured when i MC'ed that the weight would come off pretty quick, but alas, it is still here!! :growlmad: But I am back at the gym, and ready to rock. My goal is to compete in Figure competition some day! I am also working towards getting my personal trainer certification - I went from 220lbs to 140lbs all on my own a few years ago, and learned a thing or two!
> 
> My cycles tend to be quite short, from 23-25 days, usually 24 days. I seem to ovulate around CD 13 or 14, so not really worrying about a LPD. I got a :bfp: before with this cycle, so I'm assuming it's "normal", no point worrying about it, I say! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, sorry this got so long-winded! I'm looking forward to getting to know you nice ladies and wishing lots of :dust: to you all!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome! I can relate to the fitness/nutrition world part of your post, including your weight loss journey (I too self-directed a major weight loss after college-a very empowering experience). I've pondered competing in figure but just not there at the moment in terms of priorities. I think it could be a post-baby goal instead of pre-baby, for me. When my body fat dips too low, I plain old stop ovulating, so I'm actually purposely about 7-12 pounds more than I'd like ultimately to be as part of our ttc efforts!

Sorry about your blighted ovum-I don't know much about that but it sounds like it was pretty devastating and such hard timing. Glad you found this thread-it's often the only one I check (I like to avoid obsession as well). Good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## luna_19

welcome roma you live really close to me! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this TTC business and see you have a great thread here.

I'm on CD2 today and would love to join the thread if thats ok?

I live in Australia, am 32 and my Hubby is 38. Last month was our first month actively TTC, however AF arrived three days early yesterday so clearly our first attempt wasnt very successful! (Not that I was expecting a miracle).

Im temping & using opk's (which last month were positive for about a week, even 5 days after my temp spiked) which was very confusing!

Anyways, I'd love to be involved on this thread if im welcome


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> I am not good friends with my fertilscope! LOL I tend to get ferns at all odd times, and I even check my saliva on a work microscope now (no idea why I bought a fertilscope when I have microscopes at work!) But I am going to use it over ovulation again this cycle just to see what happens

Lol and i'm sure the ones at work are more powerful too. What do you do?

honestly my microscope was an impulse buy during my last 2ww. Retail therapy to deal with the stress. I'm sure i'd be wasting tons of opks because i am a POAS addict. I get plenty of partial ferning though. It's confirming what i suspected last month that my body tries to O around cd 13 but doesn't get it right immediately.


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck luna.

welcome roma and newbie. It really is a great thread so enjoy your stay. Hope it's short and sweet.


----------



## rmsh1

I am Senior Tech/Lab Manager in a research lab :) I really should not have bought the fertilscope and just used the slides at home and check at work LOL oh well!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am having a very emotional night tonight. I feel absolutely terrified. I am terrified that I am going to buy a test and get a bfn and find out that this is all in my head, yet at the same time I am terrified that I am going to get my bfp. I want this more than anything else in the world but it still scares me to death. I think part of the reason I am so scared is because for the first time ever all my symptoms match up and this may actually be it. I have also been in an emotional roller coaster today which isn't helping things. Coupled with fighting nausea and this has been a rough day. If I find out in a few days, if I can hold out that long, that this is all because everything worked this month it will all be worth it. If I see another bfn, though, I don't know what I will do because that is a mean trick that my body has been playing in me. 

I just needed to get all of that out there. These are probably completely normal feelings, but they are driving me crazy right now. Thanks for listening guys. :hugs:


----------



## RomaTomato

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am having a very emotional night tonight. I feel absolutely terrified. I am terrified that I am going to buy a test and get a bfn and find out that this is all in my head, yet at the same time I am terrified that I am going to get my bfp. I want this more than anything else in the world but it still scares me to death. I think part of the reason I am so scared is because for the first time ever all my symptoms match up and this may actually be it. I have also been in an emotional roller coaster today which isn't helping things. Coupled with fighting nausea and this has been a rough day. If I find out in a few days, if I can hold out that long, that this is all because everything worked this month it will all be worth it. If I see another bfn, though, I don't know what I will do because that is a mean trick that my body has been playing in me.
> 
> I just needed to get all of that out there. These are probably completely normal feelings, but they are driving me crazy right now. Thanks for listening guys. :hugs:

FX for you my dear! :dust:


----------



## RomaTomato

luna_19 said:


> welcome roma you live really close to me! :)


Well hello, neighbor :)


----------



## Veganlily

ZeeZ said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I am not good friends with my fertilscope! LOL I tend to get ferns at all odd times, and I even check my saliva on a work microscope now (no idea why I bought a fertilscope when I have microscopes at work!) But I am going to use it over ovulation again this cycle just to see what happens
> 
> Lol and i'm sure the ones at work are more powerful too. What do you do?
> 
> honestly my microscope was an impulse buy during my last 2ww. Retail therapy to deal with the stress. I'm sure i'd be wasting tons of opks because i am a POAS addict. I get plenty of partial ferning though. It's confirming what i suspected last month that my body tries to O around cd 13 but doesn't get it right immediately.Click to expand...

*Zee*-I think the exact same thing may be happening with me as well. Through traditional signs and opk's that almost get positive but don't. My opk's were getting dark and are now almost white again-same happened last month.

*Gypsy*-hang in there. I think the last 3-4 dys of the tww is the hardest/worst part-you'll know very soon what's happening...:hugs:

Welcome *newbie!*


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> I'm staying here!!! I love this thread :hugs: Hope you stay too Nikkih! :thumbup:
> 
> So woke up to the :witch: in my face as predicted. AUGH. Alas, onto a new cycle...while traveling across 4 different time zones. ACK. Well, it will be interesting at least :winkwink: I'm not sure how much wifi I will have but if I have access I'll be popping in to say hi! I'm back in the US on June 12th...
> 
> Good luck to all my ladies here!!! I look forward to coming across some BFPs in the next group (it does seem we're nicely split into two groups that cycle together). I'll be lurking on my phone as much as I can!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust:

Hehe, 4 time zones? I wish... 7 for me last time ;) Only for a day though. :coffee:



gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am having a very emotional night tonight. I feel absolutely terrified. I am terrified that I am going to buy a test and get a bfn and find out that this is all in my head, yet at the same time I am terrified that I am going to get my bfp. I want this more than anything else in the world but it still scares me to death. I think part of the reason I am so scared is because for the first time ever all my symptoms match up and this may actually be it. I have also been in an emotional roller coaster today which isn't helping things. Coupled with fighting nausea and this has been a rough day. If I find out in a few days, if I can hold out that long, that this is all because everything worked this month it will all be worth it. If I see another bfn, though, I don't know what I will do because that is a mean trick that my body has been playing in me.
> 
> I just needed to get all of that out there. These are probably completely normal feelings, but they are driving me crazy right now. Thanks for listening guys. :hugs:

Yea, I remember that emotional roller coaster. Afraid to believe, Afraid of getting a no... 
Fingers crossed for you dearie :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Ok, has anyone had this happen? I m very confused. I thought I had gotten struck by :witch: but...Here is what is going on sorry if TMI. Satrday I spotted light pink for maybe an hour. Sometime Saturday night I got what I thought was AF. I bled like a normal period from Sat night/Sun morning until Monday late afternoon/ early evening. The flow was normal for AF. Then, nothing. I have not bled since. I am so confused. I normally bleed for 3-6 days with :witch: . it has never dried up this quickly. I can't help but wonder could this have been implantation?I spotted Sat which was 13 dpo and the period type bleeding 14-15dpo.


----------



## piglet24

@ Roma Tomato and Newbie32: Welcome! Welcome!

I'm going to my doctor tonight. today is my CD10. I don't know why she wnts me to visit her today. maybe she needs to check my follicle. I can't find BBT here in ABu Dhabu, so weird. I have to ask my sister iin Singapore to send me one. I guess I can't use it for this month. 

how is everyone?


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks for the welcome ladies 

As I'm new to this your insights and support will be invaluable to me.

Here's hoping for bfp's in the very near future!


----------



## ZeeZ

Rmsh1 - research sounds really interesting like you're always finding out something new that no one else knew before.

veganlily - I haven't done opks yet but it sound exactly the same. I blamed it on the pcos but if others are having the same thing happen then maybe i'm not so abnormal.

Nikkih - similar thing happened to me this cycle so I did some research on google. It's unlikely implantation bleeding that late but is possible. AF could just be light this month but also there are a bunch of other reasons you could bleed other than AF and might be and might be pregnancy related or not. I hate to recommend testing because of the way a BFN can break your heart especially since it could very well have been AF but since some reasons could mean a complication in pregnancy I couldn't figure a way around it for me. If you're temping maybe that could give you a clue. Good luck


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks ZeeZee I am going to test later today and then with fmu tomorrow. If both neg will move on and assume it was a light weird period.


----------



## grkprn

Welcome Roma and newbie! :hi:

On CD22 7DPO with a temp drop this AM! :thumbup: No other symptoms, except for the same symptoms I get before AF...no testing until 12DPO, right? :winkwink:


----------



## nikkih1288

grkprn you know the rule but of course I broke it this month.:kiss:


----------



## Veganlily

grkprn said:


> Welcome Roma and newbie! :hi:
> 
> On CD22 7DPO with a temp drop this AM! :thumbup: No other symptoms, except for the same symptoms I get before AF...no testing until 12DPO, right? :winkwink:

Cool!


----------



## MD1223

:hugs: *kmae, Mrs.Chez, Nikki, and Piya*! Stupid :witch:

*Nikki* - that is strange. Something similar happened to me in January. I only bled for about a day and a half (normally it is 3-5 days) and it was very light, but it turned out to be normal AF for me. FX'd for you. If it does turn out to be AF (hopefully not), I am on that June thread too. 

Welcome *RomaT, Newbie, and Piya*! 

GL with all the test *rmsh*.

*Gypsy* - FX'd for you. All your symptoms sound promising. The last couple of days are definitely the hardest. 

How are all my cycle buddies doing? I had a little bit of a melt down on Sunday. Such a random day for a breakdown but was feeling a little hopeless. I know it hasn't been that long but it just seems like we are all trying so hard and focus on this every month and I was tired of it, i.e., thinking about when we should BD and whether it will work this month. And, that if it doesn't we are going to have to think about it even more to figure out what is wrong, etc. I was just feeling overwhelmed and hopeless. Feeling better today. Sorry for being a downer - just thought I'd share. 

Drinking green tea with honey and cinnamon today. :) 

Sorry if I missed anyone specifically. Sending out lots of :dust: and :hugs: for our whole group!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> :hugs: *kmae, Mrs.Chez, Nikki, and Piya*! Stupid :witch:
> 
> *Nikki* - that is strange. Something similar happened to me in January. I only bled for about a day and a half (normally it is 3-5 days) and it was very light, but it turned out to be normal AF for me. FX'd for you. If it does turn out to be AF (hopefully not), I am on that June thread too.
> 
> Welcome *RomaT, Newbie, and Piya*!
> 
> GL with all the test *rmsh*.
> 
> *Gypsy* - FX'd for you. All your symptoms sound promising. The last couple of days are definitely the hardest.
> 
> How are all my cycle buddies doing? I had a little bit of a melt down on Sunday. Such a random day for a breakdown but was feeling a little hopeless. I know it hasn't been that long but it just seems like we are all trying so hard and focus on this every month and I was tired of it, i.e., thinking about when we should BD and whether it will work this month. And, that if it doesn't we are going to have to think about it even more to figure out what is wrong, etc. I was just feeling overwhelmed and hopeless. Feeling better today. Sorry for being a downer - just thought I'd share.
> 
> Drinking green tea with honey and cinnamon today. :)
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone specifically. Sending out lots of :dust: and :hugs: for our whole group!

I'm so sorry about the breakdown, *MD*. :hugs: I'm glad today is a little better. I had one two Sundays ago. I never realized how stressful ttc to conceive was. Adding on the other stresses of life and I just needed to cry it out. Sometimes, you just need to cry. This month, I just tried to bd every other day and not let it stress me. If I wanted a cocktail, I had one. I feel way more relaxed and I feel like my body will be more receptive to implant that little eggy! 
On my tww now, FF says I'm 3dpo. I'm taking DHA supplements as well as my prenatal vitamins. We'll see if I helps. :) 

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, lady! Yes, that's how it was - I just cried. My DH didn't know what to do with me. He tried to cheer me up, but sometimes they handle it wrong. Me too re cocktails. I think I geared up too much before - cutting out alcohol, etc. I just need to go back to my normal life and stop obsessing. 

Yay! for being in the 2ww. I mean not yay for the waiting part but exciting that you could be preggo! I have everything crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust:

I have two more days until I ovulate, I think. Waiting for that positive opk. Expected to get it on Thursday. 

Thanks, again! :)


----------



## Joey1979

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, lady! Yes, that's how it was - I just cried. My DH didn't know what to do with me. He tried to cheer me up, but sometimes they handle it wrong. Me too re cocktails. I think I geared up too much before - cutting out alcohol, etc. I just need to go back to my normal life and stop obsessing.
> 
> Yay! for being in the 2ww. I mean not yay for the waiting part but exciting that you could be preggo! I have everything crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> I have two more days until I ovulate, I think. Waiting for that positive opk. Expected to get it on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks, again! :)

Hi - hope you are feeling more positive now! I am trying also to be more relaxed - I had been really strict about eating and drinking the right thing but I think you are right - just get back to normal life!! 
I have ordered some preseed though and will be giving that a try around ov! Has anyone else used it??

Fingers crossed for everyone - let's hope June is a lucky month!!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, lady! Yes, that's how it was - I just cried. My DH didn't know what to do with me. He tried to cheer me up, but sometimes they handle it wrong. Me too re cocktails. I think I geared up too much before - cutting out alcohol, etc. I just need to go back to my normal life and stop obsessing.
> 
> Yay! for being in the 2ww. I mean not yay for the waiting part but exciting that you could be preggo! I have everything crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> I have two more days until I ovulate, I think. Waiting for that positive opk. Expected to get it on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks, again! :)

My DH tries too but sometimes you just got let it out. We compromise and he just holds me while I cry. I guess it helps him feel like he is helping. I was talking with one of my friends and she said that our body's chemistry (how stressed or relaxed we are) affects our repoductive system. She recommended that I do walking mediation: walking while taking deep breaths and just making your mind go blank for 5 min a day to help get your body get ready for baby. It certainly can't hurt and mediation is cheap!! ha

Although, I'm pretty clumsy so I just sit and relax so I don't bruise myself anymore than usual. :) 

Thanks for the good thoughts and :dust: !


----------



## grkprn

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am having a very emotional night tonight. I feel absolutely terrified. I am terrified that I am going to buy a test and get a bfn and find out that this is all in my head, yet at the same time I am terrified that I am going to get my bfp. I want this more than anything else in the world but it still scares me to death. I think part of the reason I am so scared is because for the first time ever all my symptoms match up and this may actually be it. I have also been in an emotional roller coaster today which isn't helping things. Coupled with fighting nausea and this has been a rough day. If I find out in a few days, if I can hold out that long, that this is all because everything worked this month it will all be worth it. If I see another bfn, though, I don't know what I will do because that is a mean trick that my body has been playing in me.
> 
> I just needed to get all of that out there. These are probably completely normal feelings, but they are driving me crazy right now. Thanks for listening guys. :hugs:

Gypsygirl -- I can relate to how you're feeling. They are completely normal feelings...hang in there girl! :hugs:

I've felt that way in the past and you'd probably be surprised how many ladies can relate. I am very excited for you -- crossing my fingers for a :bfp: :flower:


----------



## Tumtum

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, lady! Yes, that's how it was - I just cried. My DH didn't know what to do with me. He tried to cheer me up, but sometimes they handle it wrong. Me too re cocktails. I think I geared up too much before - cutting out alcohol, etc. I just need to go back to my normal life and stop obsessing.
> 
> Yay! for being in the 2ww. I mean not yay for the waiting part but exciting that you could be preggo! I have everything crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> I have two more days until I ovulate, I think. Waiting for that positive opk. Expected to get it on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks, again! :)

Hello MD1223,

I am on the same boat, was very upset two weeks ago when AF came, then back on the trying phase again! I was also venting to DH how much stuff we use, from Preseed to prenatal and just want to make this work. I would walk around and see prego ladies but can't help to feel like a downer :( .. but once those thoughts are over, I just try to be optimistic and feel fortunate enough to be able to carry on trying.. I will ovulate later this week too, Baby Dust to all!


----------



## MD1223

*Joey1979 * - Thanks! :) It is definitely hard to try to relax and not think about it because then if it doesnt happen I wonder if I could have done something differently. But I do think it will help to focus on normal life - I mean think about all the women who get pregnant by accident. And, it's just good for our sanity.

We have preseed, but I have only used it as a lubricant really - even with that my DH doesn't really like it. TMI - but he thinks it is too wet. I can't imagine what it would be like with the amount they say to use. Someone mentioned trying it (or conceive plus) after BD'ing. *Smimms or Veganlily* - was that one of you? I wonder if that may help. 

Yes - FX'd June is our lucky month for this thread! :dust:


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, lady! Yes, that's how it was - I just cried. My DH didn't know what to do with me. He tried to cheer me up, but sometimes they handle it wrong. Me too re cocktails. I think I geared up too much before - cutting out alcohol, etc. I just need to go back to my normal life and stop obsessing.
> 
> Yay! for being in the 2ww. I mean not yay for the waiting part but exciting that you could be preggo! I have everything crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> I have two more days until I ovulate, I think. Waiting for that positive opk. Expected to get it on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks, again! :)
> 
> My DH tries too but sometimes you just got let it out. We compromise and he just holds me while I cry. I guess it helps him feel like he is helping. I was talking with one of my friends and she said that our body's chemistry (how stressed or relaxed we are) affects our repoductive system. She recommended that I do walking mediation: walking while taking deep breaths and just making your mind go blank for 5 min a day to help get your body get ready for baby. It certainly can't hurt and mediation is cheap!! ha
> 
> Although, I'm pretty clumsy so I just sit and relax so I don't bruise myself anymore than usual. :)
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and :dust: !Click to expand...

:haha: I am sure you are not that clumsy. I like the walking meditation idea. I'll have to try that. :)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy

Well not sure if I oved late yesterday or early today but either way my testing days will be June 13, cd 28 (which I haven't made it to since starting ttc)

Good luck to all my cycle buddies, June is definitely going to be our lucky month :D


----------



## Alisa SD

MD1223 said:


> *Joey1979 * - Thanks! :) It is definitely hard to try to relax and not think about it because then if it doesnt happen I wonder if I could have done something differently. But I do think it will help to focus on normal life - I mean think about all the women who get pregnant by accident. And, it's just good for our sanity.
> 
> We have preseed, but I have only used it as a lubricant really - even with that my DH doesn't really like it. TMI - but he thinks it is too wet. I can't imagine what it would be like with the amount they say to use. Someone mentioned trying it (or conceive plus) after BD'ing. *Smimms or Veganlily* - was that one of you? I wonder if that may help.
> 
> Yes - FX'd June is our lucky month for this thread! :dust:

Right on MD. I went through a similar psychological break down right before my last period. The hoping, the stressing, the timing, the BD math, the over-analyzing, the symptom spotting, the symptom HOPING, the baby daydreaming, the this, the that, I just gave up. I check in on this thread everyday to read up on everyone, but I dont care anymore. I was so miserable through April & May TTC I decided to let go. Im still taking my temp every day, but being in love with my husband more. I listen to my body instead of forcing it. I enjoy making love not baby dancing. Hope youre able to find some piece of mind soon too. :)


----------



## MD1223

Alisa SD said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> *Joey1979 * - Thanks! :) It is definitely hard to try to relax and not think about it because then if it doesnt happen I wonder if I could have done something differently. But I do think it will help to focus on normal life - I mean think about all the women who get pregnant by accident. And, it's just good for our sanity.
> 
> We have preseed, but I have only used it as a lubricant really - even with that my DH doesn't really like it. TMI - but he thinks it is too wet. I can't imagine what it would be like with the amount they say to use. Someone mentioned trying it (or conceive plus) after BD'ing. *Smimms or Veganlily* - was that one of you? I wonder if that may help.
> 
> Yes - FX'd June is our lucky month for this thread! :dust:
> 
> Right on MD. I went through a similar psychological break down right before my last period. The hoping, the stressing, the timing, the BD math, the over-analyzing, the symptom spotting, the symptom HOPING, the baby daydreaming, the this, the that, I just gave up. I check in on this thread everyday to read up on everyone, but I dont care anymore. I was so miserable through April & May TTC I decided to let go. Im still taking my temp every day, but being in love with my husband more. I listen to my body instead of forcing it. I enjoy making love not baby dancing. Hope youre able to find some piece of mind soon too. :)Click to expand...

Yes - exactly! It just got overwhelming, including the trying to stay calm and be cool about it all. I am going to follow your lead and really try to focus on everything else, including being in love with my awesome husband and appreciating him and taking time to be with him while it is just us . . . as well as with friends. Thank you. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls!
I got to Madrid safe and sound. Looks like everyone is hanging in there! My flow was light today so looks like AF is here for a short visit this month. I might venture tomorrow and try to find my cervix :winkwink: 

Good luck to all those gearing up to catch eggies! 
:dust:
Hope my buddies are enjoying our weeks out - I had some yummy sangria tonight for sure!!!

Welcome to the new girls! You'll love it here :hugs: I know I do!!!
TFN!! (tootles for now) 
:hug:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Hi girls!
> I got to Madrid safe and sound. Looks like everyone is hanging in there! My flow was light today so looks like AF is here for a short visit this month. I might venture tomorrow and try to find my cervix :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to catch eggies!
> :dust:
> Hope my buddies are enjoying our weeks out - I had some yummy sangria tonight for sure!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls! You'll love it here :hugs: I know I do!!!
> TFN!! (tootles for now)
> :hug:

Have a wonderful time!! :happydance: Safe travels!


----------



## Smimms

Tried Conceive Plus today and it was strange.. It felt good for me, but hubby hated it. I think it numbed him as it was hard to get the deed done TMI. Any similar experiences?


----------



## Newbie32

I just got some of this this month because I noticed last month I did not seem to have very much fertile cm......would be interested in others feedback!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I think that I am going to go ahead and get a test, just for peace of mind for myself. I have developed other symptoms that cannot be just in my head so I am going to see what happens. I am about 14 dpo today after double checking my calendar and counting the day I had O pains as the day I o'd (may 15), and I had what could be IB on day 10, so if my estimations are correct, it should show up on a test by today. I am going to get 2, in case the one I take tonight is a :bfn: I will test with FMU on the first, as planned. I am just going to go with the cheapie ones at walmart for now. hopefully this gives me an idea as to what is going on! Fx!

On a good note, I am still emotional today, but more of a happy emotional than a cry cry emotional. I did sleep all day though, and I am just plain exhausted.:sleep:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:bfn: Not even a trace of an evap line or anything. I bought three tests (the lady at walmart looked at me funny when she saw three of em) and I am going to try again first thing in the morning, and then again first thing in the morning on the first. I am hoping the bfn was because it is 10 o'clock at night and there isn't enough hormones to register because of that.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Hello ladies! 

Im 31 and ttc since Feb this year my first baby. Testing tomorrow a.m. I don't know how I feel right now. LOL! Maybe a little scared because I've been looking forward to this. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## MayJan

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Im 31 and ttc since Feb this year my first baby. Testing tomorrow a.m. I don't know how I feel right now. LOL! Maybe a little scared because I've been looking forward to this. I will keep you all posted.

Good luck.. :happydance:


----------



## MayJan

Ladies, sorry TMI, i'm on cd13 and still can't see any CM (only sticky). last cycle at this time i could notice at least creamy CM at this stage. Does it mean i'm not ovulating anytime soon??? Worried... :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

When do you normaly ovulate MayJan? I am not sure if it means you are going to ovulate a bit later. I am on CD20 with no fertile cm, but sadly that has become the norm for me. I hope to see some watery around CD24


----------



## Kmae

MayJan said:


> Ladies, sorry TMI, i'm on cd13 and still can't see any CM (only sticky). last cycle at this time i could notice at least creamy CM at this stage. Does it mean i'm not ovulating anytime soon??? Worried... :wacko:

I've had my cm turn from dry to creamy in a day so who knows. Do you use opks?

Hi everyone else! I've been gone all weekend enjoying my couple of weeks before I o. :wine: had a good cry when AF started mixed in with some venting-but I am now geared up and ready this cycle. Doc did a cyst check and I got the all clear so I am to do another round of Clomid. 100mg this time. Didn't get any SE with 50 mg but expect to get some with 100mg. 

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## MayJan

rmsh1 said:


> When do you normaly ovulate MayJan? I am not sure if it means you are going to ovulate a bit later. I am on CD20 with no fertile cm, but sadly that has become the norm for me. I hope to see some watery around CD24

I have irregular long cycle, so can't say when I'll O.. i can only rely on bbt n checking CM.. Hope to O earlier than last cycle.. FC!!! good luck to u too!!


----------



## MayJan

Kmae said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, sorry TMI, i'm on cd13 and still can't see any CM (only sticky). last cycle at this time i could notice at least creamy CM at this stage. Does it mean i'm not ovulating anytime soon??? Worried... :wacko:
> 
> I've had my cm turn from dry to creamy in a day so who knows. Do you use opks?
> 
> Hi everyone else! I've been gone all weekend enjoying my couple of weeks before I o. :wine: had a good cry when AF started mixed in with some venting-but I am now geared up and ready this cycle. Doc did a cyst check and I got the all clear so I am to do another round of Clomid. 100mg this time. Didn't get any SE with 50 mg but expect to get some with 100mg.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!Click to expand...

I havent started OPK, and OPK wasnt good in my case, missed my O day last cycle bcuz of stupid smiley.. so have been diligently checking my CM and temp.. I have irregular long cycle, so i'll probably use OPK if i notice increase of CM.. 

Good luck to ur new cycle.. Hope u got BFP soon :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*MayJan* - your CM levels will change cycle to cycle. Things like your hydration levels affect it! So it's important to drink lots of water when TTC :thumbup: It doesn't mean you're not ovulating, it just means you have less CM right now. CM can change from one hour to the next! So hang in there. Are you temping or using OPKs or just relying on CM? If you rely on CM, you can take some Musinex expectorant to increase the amounts so it's easier for you to tell...there are natural ways to increase CM but I forget what they are. I'm sure someone can chip in!!!
*
Rdy2bAMommy* - good luck tomorrow! FX

gypsy - 14DPO is too early to test in the evening but you should get a pretty good response with FMU. Also, keep in mind that *preg_pilot* didn't get her bfp until 25DPO!! So don't lose hope if it's still a bfn in the morning...GL!

I'm hanging out at the airport biz lounge with free wifi so I thought I'd come by and catch up some more. But I guess everyone is still sleeping!!! :winkwink: I'm on CD3 so not much happening here...anyone testing this week???? (other than Rdy and gypsy)

:dust: to all!!!
:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

oh oops I missed this page of posts...LOL

*Kmae* - yay for the all clear! I'm enjoying my AF freedoms as well :wine: 

OK off to find my gate...xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> Tried Conceive Plus today and it was strange.. It felt good for me, but hubby hated it. I think it numbed him as it was hard to get the deed done TMI. Any similar experiences?

TMI warning!

Back when we first started dating DH and I used normal lub quite a bit but it did mess with the sensations. Eventually we figured out that a bit of friction is a good thing.

it's been years since we needed any - until last night ! My fault I didn't give him much warning and we were on a tight schedule with tons of interuptions. Of course we didn't have any preseed or conceive plus lying around and I definately wasn't going to use anything that would harm his little swimmers. DH however managed to work a bit of magic so we made do with out it.


----------



## rmsh1

We use lube a lot, even before TTC. I was using preseed as recommended, with the applicators, but that hasn't worked and the stuff costs so much, that we are not just going to use a little like regular lube from now on. We like it, it makes things easier, especially when you are BDing when not really in the mood!


----------



## MayJan

*MrsChezek* - I chart my bbt and check my CM. I'll use OPK when i notice increase of CM. I can't rely on OPK alone, it doesnt really work in my case. Last cycle, I got a pos OPK, but only O'ed a week later, and missed my chance to BD. :cry: Hope i'll catch the egg this cycle. FC!!!

Oh i drink lots of water, so i dont think it's bcuz of dehydration. and i take EPO, i just started drinking grapefruit juice few days ago too.


----------



## piglet24

hi girls. went to my OB last night and found 2 healthy follicles. 13 cm (is the measurement correct) is that supposed to be mm? anyhoo, my endemtrium is good but not very good so she told me to take progyluton for 2 days. i'll be seeing her tomorrow again. BDing started last night.


----------



## grkprn

piglet24 said:


> hi girls. went to my OB last night and found 2 healthy follicles. 13 cm (is the measurement correct) is that supposed to be mm? anyhoo, my endemtrium is good but not very good so she told me to take progyluton for 2 days. i'll be seeing her tomorrow again. BDing started last night.

Hi piglet - most likely it would be mm; at least, that's what my OB told me this month when I went in for a check this month. I had 2 follicles - 23mm and 27mm; but I ovulated the next day. Sounds like you might ovulate in a few days (follicles grow 2mm per day before ovulation). I just found out all this infrmation las week from my OB, so im sending it onto you! :)

What is your endometrium lining?

Wishing you all the best! :dust:


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Hi girls!
> I got to Madrid safe and sound. Looks like everyone is hanging in there! My flow was light today so looks like AF is here for a short visit this month. I might venture tomorrow and try to find my cervix :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to catch eggies!
> :dust:
> Hope my buddies are enjoying our weeks out - I had some yummy sangria tonight for sure!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls! You'll love it here :hugs: I know I do!!!
> TFN!! (tootles for now)
> :hug:

Have so much fun on your trip! Yay for sangria. :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Smimms said:


> Tried Conceive Plus today and it was strange.. It felt good for me, but hubby hated it. I think it numbed him as it was hard to get the deed done TMI. Any similar experiences?

That's how we felt with preseed. I really liked it, but DH hates it - he says he can't feel enough . . . like it is too wet. Sorry TMI also. ;)


----------



## MD1223

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Im 31 and ttc since Feb this year my first baby. Testing tomorrow a.m. I don't know how I feel right now. LOL! Maybe a little scared because I've been looking forward to this. I will keep you all posted.

Welcome and good luck today! FX'd!!!



MayJan said:


> Ladies, sorry TMI, i'm on cd13 and still can't see any CM (only sticky). last cycle at this time i could notice at least creamy CM at this stage. Does it mean i'm not ovulating anytime soon??? Worried... :wacko:

Me too! I am cd 14 today and hardly any CM at all - defy not EW. *MrsChez* - thanks for the suggestions. I do need to drink more water, I think. I am going to try that. I haven't tried Mucinex - I might do that next cycle if this one is a no-go. I am still waiting for that positive opk. Expecting it tonight or tomorrow. For me, it really helps to use them. I guess you could keep doing the every other day thing after you get a positive to make sure you don't miss it again. I don't temp or anything though. So, this is all I have. 



Kmae said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, sorry TMI, i'm on cd13 and still can't see any CM (only sticky). last cycle at this time i could notice at least creamy CM at this stage. Does it mean i'm not ovulating anytime soon??? Worried... :wacko:
> 
> I've had my cm turn from dry to creamy in a day so who knows. Do you use opks?
> 
> Hi everyone else! I've been gone all weekend enjoying my couple of weeks before I o. :wine: had a good cry when AF started mixed in with some venting-but I am now geared up and ready this cycle. Doc did a cyst check and I got the all clear so I am to do another round of Clomid. 100mg this time. Didn't get any SE with 50 mg but expect to get some with 100mg.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!Click to expand...

GL and FX'd!!! :dust:



rmsh1 said:


> We use lube a lot, even before TTC. I was using preseed as recommended, with the applicators, but that hasn't worked and the stuff costs so much, that we are not just going to use a little like regular lube from now on. We like it, it makes things easier, especially when you are BDing when not really in the mood!

That's what we have been doing too. Except, even if I use a little too much for lube, DH doesn't like it. I can't imagine what the rec'd amount would be like. 



piglet24 said:


> hi girls. went to my OB last night and found 2 healthy follicles. 13 cm (is the measurement correct) is that supposed to be mm? anyhoo, my endemtrium is good but not very good so she told me to take progyluton for 2 days. i'll be seeing her tomorrow again. BDing started last night.

GL and FX'd!! :dust: 


Sending lots of :dust: for everyone! Positive thoughts, prayers, FX'd for our little thread!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

I have no idea why but I took another opk today and it was pretty close to positive! I have no idea what's going on! My chart is looking pretty wonky too. Hmm. FF seems convinced I o'd on cd12...I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. 

:hug:


----------



## Breezy81

Hello ladies! 
Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.

So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo. 
Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Smimms

Breezy81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.
> 
> So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo.
> Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!

Good Luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

O and how could I forget DH did NOT like the concieve plus :nope:


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.
> 
> So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo.
> Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!

Hi Breezy!

How have you been? I just had my progesterone testing this AM - it was scheduled for 8DPO, so we'll see. I'll post when I get the results!


----------



## Smimms

I thought Conceive Plus would be a lovely addition, feel great and work like a charm. Unfortunately, it was tacky and made my dh have sime difficulty lol. I put some on him and haha well :shrug: but we dtd and hopefully it helps.


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.
> 
> So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo.
> Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> Hi Breezy!
> 
> How have you been? I just had my progesterone testing this AM - it was
> scheduled for 8DPO, so we'll see. I'll post when I get the results!Click to expand...

Everything is going pretty good! We are back to house shopping because we pulled the offer on the other house. :wacko: We are renting out the house we are in now and the renters are suppose to move in July 1 but we haven't found another house yet. We spent the weekend working on our house now and packing which is making my tww go by super quickly! :happydance:

Hope you test results come back good! Mine were really low last month :cry: That's why I went the less stress route and tried to focus on other things this month. Plus no FB.....too many annocements to bring me down. 

FX'D for good results tomorrow :hugs:

Everything going better your way?


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> I thought Conceive Plus would be a lovely addition, feel great and work like a charm. Unfortunately, it was tacky and made my dh have sime difficulty lol. I put some on him and haha well :shrug: but we dtd and hopefully it helps.

It was tacky, that's why he didn't like it. He was ok with the preseed but I didn't use as much,then when we ran out of aps we used like regular lube. :thumbup:


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.
> 
> So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo.
> Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> Hi Breezy!
> 
> How have you been? I just had my progesterone testing this AM - it was
> scheduled for 8DPO, so we'll see. I'll post when I get the results!Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is going pretty good! We are back to house shopping because we pulled the offer on the other house. :wacko: We are renting out the house we are in now and the renters are suppose to move in July 1 but we haven't found another house yet. We spent the weekend working on our house now and packing which is making my tww go by super quickly! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you test results come back good! Mine were really low last month :cry: That's why I went the less stress route and tried to focus on other things this month. Plus no FB.....too many annocements to bring me down.
> 
> FX'D for good results tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Everything going better your way?Click to expand...



This TWW is going by fast for me, holiday weekend, family in town, so that is VERY good! I just got my progesterone results back and they were 12.4 ng/mL. The nurse said that they like to see them above 10 ng/mL, so everything looks good. Only question...I've heard that some docs like to see the progesterone even higher, around 20 ng/mL. Anyone have any input?

And I've been staying off the FB account also; I get enough pregnancy announcements from girls at work!

Fx'd for your good results tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

gypsygirl1018 said:


> :bfn: Not even a trace of an evap line or anything. I bought three tests (the lady at walmart looked at me funny when she saw three of em) and I am going to try again first thing in the morning, and then again first thing in the morning on the first. I am hoping the bfn was because it is 10 o'clock at night and there isn't enough hormones to register because of that.

Hey gypsy - how are you doing? Did you test today? FX'd for you!


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.


----------



## Alisa SD

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.

:hugs: I'm sorry girl. It sucks the life out of us. I've had to learn to "let go & let God." It is our natural instinct to be a Mama, and where there's a will, there's a WAY!!! We'll get there.


----------



## Alisa SD

It's a little premature for me to be thinking about this, but has anyone considered adoption? The more I think about it, the more I like it.


----------



## Kmae

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.

I understand what you are going through. It seems like every cycle is more devistating when a BFN appears- its just heartbreaking. But then we pick ourselves up and gear up for another chance. I really hope you get your BFP very soon.

Grkprn, what a great distraction; moving is so much work but so rewarding. I hope you find your dream house soon!

Alisa, I am not mentally ready to consider adoption yet- but it would be a viable option if nothing happens. I just can't imagine someone giving their babies up for adoption but understand that some have to for various reasons.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Kmae said:


> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.
> 
> I understand what you are going through. It seems like every cycle is more devistating when a BFN appears- its just heartbreaking. But then we pick ourselves up and gear up for another chance. I really hope you get your BFP very soon.
> 
> Grkprn, what a great distraction; moving is so much work but so rewarding. I hope you find your dream house soon!
> 
> Alisa, I am not mentally ready to consider adoption yet- but it would be a viable option if nothing happens. I just can't imagine someone giving their babies up for adoption but understand that some have to for various reasons.Click to expand...

Kmae and Alisa, Thanks soooo much!:flower:

Grkprn, That dream house is coming!!!! whoot whoot!!!


----------



## luna_19

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.

I'm sorry :hugs:

I stopped testing early a few cycles ago because I think getting a bfn is way more disappointing than af showing up...

afm: 1 dpo and I'm already exhausted, I think it's going to be a long two weeks :wacko:


----------



## grkprn

Kmae said:


> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.
> 
> I understand what you are going through. It seems like every cycle is more devistating when a BFN appears- its just heartbreaking. But then we pick ourselves up and gear up for another chance. I really hope you get your BFP very soon.
> 
> Grkprn, what a great distraction; moving is so much work but so rewarding. I hope you find your dream house soon!
> 
> Alisa, I am not mentally ready to consider adoption yet- but it would be a viable option if nothing happens. I just can't imagine someone giving their babies up for adoption but understand that some have to for various reasons.Click to expand...




Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would have some good news today, but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now.:sad1: I got a big ol':bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.
> 
> I understand what you are going through. It seems like every cycle is more devistating when a BFN appears- its just heartbreaking. But then we pick ourselves up and gear up for another chance. I really hope you get your BFP very soon.
> 
> Grkprn, what a great distraction; moving is so much work but so rewarding. I hope you find your dream house soon!
> 
> Alisa, I am not mentally ready to consider adoption yet- but it would be a viable option if nothing happens. I just can't imagine someone giving their babies up for adoption but understand that some have to for various reasons.Click to expand...
> 
> Kmae and Alisa, Thanks soooo much!:flower:
> 
> Grkprn, That dream house is coming!!!! whoot whoot!!!Click to expand...

Hey ladies! I made a huge quoting error and it looked like I was buying a house, but it is actually breezy81! That's what happens when I post from work! :wacko:

Rdy--sending you hugs :hugs:!! I agree with alisa!

We have considered adoption, but haven't talked about it seriously....anyone else?


----------



## piglet24

grkprn said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. went to my OB last night and found 2 healthy follicles. 13 cm (is the measurement correct) is that supposed to be mm? anyhoo, my endemtrium is good but not very good so she told me to take progyluton for 2 days. i'll be seeing her tomorrow again. BDing started last night.
> 
> Hi piglet - most likely it would be mm; at least, that's what my OB told me this month when I went in for a check this month. I had 2 follicles - 23mm and 27mm; but I ovulated the next day. Sounds like you might ovulate in a few days (follicles grow 2mm per day before ovulation). I just found out all this infrmation las week from my OB, so im sending it onto you! :)
> 
> What is your endometrium lining?
> 
> Wishing you all the best! :dust:Click to expand...

oh. i didn't know it grows that fast. thanks for the info! i'll visit her again tonight. she needs to check the size. my endometrium is good but not very good. that's what she said. that was why I am taking this progyluton thingy. Have you heard of this before?

How are you? What's your update?


----------



## rmsh1

I mentioned adoption to my OH last week, it did not go down well :( I dont think he is at the stage to consider that yet, but as for me, I certainly would consider it. I want a child, irrelevant if it is not biologically ours. That will be a long way off if it happens though, as OH is no where in the head space for it


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MD1223 said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: Not even a trace of an evap line or anything. I bought three tests (the lady at walmart looked at me funny when she saw three of em) and I am going to try again first thing in the morning, and then again first thing in the morning on the first. I am hoping the bfn was because it is 10 o'clock at night and there isn't enough hormones to register because of that.
> 
> Hey gypsy - how are you doing? Did you test today? FX'd for you!Click to expand...

I tested this morning and it was still :bfn: I am going to push back my date and test around the 7th instead of the first. OH was upset as well when I told him about the 2 bfns but optimistic about the test on the 7th. That will put me at 23 dpo if my mental math is correct.


----------



## Smimms

Just thinking about adoption is a little weird for me. I would be open to it if I couldn't have my own. I just really want my own. I want to experience pregnancy and birth etc. Definitely would consider it though.


----------



## ZeeZ

I'm very open to adoption and giving a home to a child that needs a family. DH wants one of our own or I would have gone that route instead but he is open to adopting the second especially if it takes long to conceive number 1.


----------



## piya

ZeeZ said:


> I'm very open to adoption and giving a home to a child that needs a family. DH wants one of our own or I would have gone that route instead but he is open to adopting the second especially if it takes long to conceive number 1.

hey i agree with you:hugs:.. and luckily my hubby too.. we will be adopting a baby next year if ttc takes more time..


----------



## babysa

Adoption is a tricky one, I also think that I would do it if I struggled for a few years. But I desperately want to experience pregnancy, so would try a lot of other options first. 

I am on CD25 and my patience is wearing a bit thin...really not keen to test as I can't stand any more blank spaces staring at me!!! I am not sure how many days this cycle will be as I range between 25 and 30. I felt ov pains and had ewcm on CD12, so guessing I should be due soon! Do feel a bit of af cramping, but nothing major. Boobs have been sore for about a week now, usually they let up a bit just before af, been super moody (sorry dh!!!) and really just wanna be pregnant!!! Nearing the TTC for 1 year mark and really dont want to get there. 

Anyone else due this weekend sometime and too scared to test??? I am tempted to maybe test on Saturday morning...hmmm? That would be 15DPO... I just dont know. 

Piglet 24: After how long did you decide to have tests done?


----------



## babysa

Zeez...I am in Port Elizabeth...how long have you been TTC?

Does anyone have a ttc journal I can follow?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I have thought about adoption, but I don't think I would be able to do it. My personal feelings on the matter are that I don't think that I can raise a child that is not my own. I don't think that I could have the same connection with a child that I adopted as I could a child that I gave birth to myself.

I want to be a mom in the worst way, but adoption is just a route that I am not willing to take.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

babysa said:


> Adoption is a tricky one, I also think that I would do it if I struggled for a few years. But I desperately want to experience pregnancy, so would try a lot of other options first.
> 
> I am on CD25 and my patience is wearing a bit thin...really not keen to test as I can't stand any more blank spaces staring at me!!! I am not sure how many days this cycle will be as I range between 25 and 30. I felt ov pains and had ewcm on CD12, so guessing I should be due soon! Do feel a bit of af cramping, but nothing major. Boobs have been sore for about a week now, usually they let up a bit just before af, been super moody (sorry dh!!!) and really just wanna be pregnant!!! Nearing the TTC for 1 year mark and really dont want to get there.
> 
> Anyone else due this weekend sometime and too scared to test??? I am tempted to maybe test on Saturday morning...hmmm? That would be 15DPO... I just dont know.

I am at 15 DPO right now and I tested this morning. It was negative, but I still don't feel like this month is a bust for me. It is just a feeling that I have. I am going to test on the 7th again if I don't see :witch: before then, which I doubt I will, because my cycles are all wacky from my pcos. Makes guesstimating my O days and such a pain. This month, I just feel different. I have quite a few symptoms that all are pregnancy symptoms, and I just have this feeling. It could all be in my head, because I want this so badly, but I just think if I wait a bit longer I may get what I am waiting for. I am trying to stay positive, but it is so hard with the hormone emotions getting in the way!

Good luck and :dust: to you when you test!


----------



## piglet24

actually, i am considering adoption. same with rmsh1, DH is not open yet about the idea. He still hopes that we could conceive baby 1. I tried to talk him into it, but you know guys, i think they would really prefer first their own blood. I don't know. but i am willing to open my home and my heart for adoption.

babysa: what tests? PT? haven't done it yet since i was only delayed for 5 days.


----------



## babysa

Hi Piglet...just saw you mention something about your follicle size and endometrium...wasn't sure why you had those details...thought maybe you were investigating something...am I confused??? ;-)
How long have you been trying?

Gypsygirl...so we are close in our cycles...I really hope this is it for you!!! What symptoms have you been having? I dont have any...so think I am out for this month...but am still hopeful.


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Thought I would pop in with an update. So many new people have joined us. Welcome to all.
> 
> So I'm going for my CD21 progestrone testing this afternoon. We will see what happens. :shrug: I didn't temp, use opks this month which has been a lot less stressful for me. I did check CM but my body is so whacky when it comes to that so who knows but acccording to that I'm 6dpo.
> Last month of clomid so hopefully this is the 1.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> Hi Breezy!
> 
> How have you been? I just had my progesterone testing this AM - it was
> scheduled for 8DPO, so we'll see. I'll post when I get the results!Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is going pretty good! We are back to house shopping because we pulled the offer on the other house. :wacko: We are renting out the house we are in now and the renters are suppose to move in July 1 but we haven't found another house yet. We spent the weekend working on our house now and packing which is making my tww go by super quickly! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you test results come back good! Mine were really low last month :cry: That's why I went the less stress route and tried to focus on other things this month. Plus no FB.....too many annocements to bring me down.
> 
> FX'D for good results tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Everything going better your way?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This TWW is going by fast for me, holiday weekend, family in town, so that is VERY good! I just got my progesterone results back and they were 12.4 ng/mL. The nurse said that they like to see them above 10 ng/mL, so everything looks good. Only question...I've heard that some docs like to see the progesterone even higher, around 20 ng/mL. Anyone have any input?
> 
> And I've been staying off the FB account also; I get enough pregnancy announcements from girls at work!
> 
> Fx'd for your good results tomorrow! :hugs:Click to expand...


Mine was 12.7 last month and they weren't concerned but I've read that 15 or higher and a girl I work with (who has done more fertility treatments than anyone I know) said her doctor wanted a 15 but all the times she got pregnant with a sticky she was much lower. If you are pregnant you may want to have your levels checked again to make sure you don't need to be on progestrone. 
I can't wait for my #'s today, since I didn't test I have no idea like other months :winkwink:


----------



## Breezy81

OOOOOOOOO where do I start?!?!?! The one thing I was dreading happening happened! :dohh:

I get the lovely phone call from my high school bff last night, which mind you works part time, lives at her mom's with her 7 year old, is single, and drives a beater car than never runs right.........is PREGNANT by a drug dealer who she wants nothing to do with. :sigh: 

I am just in shock and do sad today, why does this happen? :cry:

After 2 years and 4 months of trying, I'm getting ready to throw in the towel. I don't know how much more I can take. I make diaper cakes and baskets on the side so i had to go to babies r us last night and wow those are starting to ruin my days too.


----------



## Alisa SD

rmsh1 said:


> I mentioned adoption to my OH last week, it did not go down well :( I dont think he is at the stage to consider that yet, but as for me, I certainly would consider it. I want a child, irrelevant if it is not biologically ours. That will be a long way off if it happens though, as OH is no where in the head space for it

Right on rmsh, I feel the same way!


----------



## Alisa SD

ZeeZ said:


> I'm very open to adoption and giving a home to a child that needs a family. DH wants one of our own or I would have gone that route instead but he is open to adopting the second especially if it takes long to conceive number 1.

Hi ZeeZ! When I was in my 20s, I decided that I would adopt a child if I ever decided to be a parent. Of course things changed and I am now in love with the idea of creating a little 1/2 & 1/2 love child of me and my husband. But after considering the idea that we might not be able to conceive, I felt relief knowing we could always adopt!!!


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> OOOOOOOOO where do I start?!?!?! The one thing I was dreading happening happened! :dohh:
> 
> I get the lovely phone call from my high school bff last night, which mind you works part time, lives at her mom's with her 7 year old, is single, and drives a beater car than never runs right.........is PREGNANT by a drug dealer who she wants nothing to do with. :sigh:
> 
> I am just in shock and do sad today, why does this happen? :cry:
> 
> After 2 years and 4 months of trying, I'm getting ready to throw in the towel. I don't know how much more I can take. I make diaper cakes and baskets on the side so i had to go to babies r us last night and wow those are starting to ruin my days too.


:hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> OOOOOOOOO where do I start?!?!?! The one thing I was dreading happening happened! :dohh:
> 
> I get the lovely phone call from my high school bff last night, which mind you works part time, lives at her mom's with her 7 year old, is single, and drives a beater car than never runs right.........is PREGNANT by a drug dealer who she wants nothing to do with. :sigh:
> 
> I am just in shock and do sad today, why does this happen? :cry:
> 
> After 2 years and 4 months of trying, I'm getting ready to throw in the towel. I don't know how much more I can take. I make diaper cakes and baskets on the side so i had to go to babies r us last night and wow those are starting to ruin my days too.

Ughhh, I am so sorry. My friend, who has 2 girls from two different dudes, and is with neither, told me she's had *gulp* seven abortions! I tried to be understanding that was like 10 years ago, but wow. Unacceptable ONE, and TWO how come she's so fertile? :(:(


----------



## piya

please help me.. i m confused.. rare problem... my gyne gave me meds for conception.. clomid , progynova and progesterone... now yesterday i met a new gyne who pointed out less bleeding and clots in my AF.. I m SORRY.. but now confused why he prescribed lots of antibiotics to me.. and my hubby... we both r clear of uti now even on culture...

whom should i follow.. first one or the second one...


----------



## MD1223

My DH is very open to adoption. Whenever I get down about getting preggo, he mentions it and says we'll have our big family one way or another. I have always been open to adoption as well. I love babies and kids and like the idea of providing a loving and happy home and family for a baby(ies) who needs one. We have always discussed adoption whether we can have our own or not. That said, I have always wanted to have my own (I realize adopted babies will become "my own" but . . . ) and even more so now that I have found my husband and am so in love with him - I really want to have babies that are a mix of the two of us, you know? I also have always loved the idea of being pregnant. It is not a dream I think I will ever give up on. I think if we aren't preggo by the end of the year, we will likely start looking into adoption and just also continue trying. 

For those of you open to adoption, have you thought about whether you will adopt locally (in your home country) or a foreign baby? 

On another note, I got my positive OPK this morning. Yay! Doing the SMEP this month. It's been good so far. 

*Gypsy and Babysa *- FX'd for you two! *Anyone else testing soon?*


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> OOOOOOOOO where do I start?!?!?! The one thing I was dreading happening happened! :dohh:
> 
> I get the lovely phone call from my high school bff last night, which mind you works part time, lives at her mom's with her 7 year old, is single, and drives a beater car than never runs right.........is PREGNANT by a drug dealer who she wants nothing to do with. :sigh:
> 
> I am just in shock and do sad today, why does this happen? :cry:
> 
> After 2 years and 4 months of trying, I'm getting ready to throw in the towel. I don't know how much more I can take. I make diaper cakes and baskets on the side so i had to go to babies r us last night and wow those are starting to ruin my days too.

Oh no Breezy! I can't explain how or why this happens, but it truly does suck, especially when you are TTC! :dohh: Don't throw in the towel -- I may have asked this already, but are you seeing an OB or a RE? I'm 38 and I just started seeing an RE in 11/2011, due to not getting pregnant after 2 years of NTNP. Sometimes it's hard to do, but think positive :flower:!

And thank you for your input on your co-worker that had a lower progesterone level and had a sticky bean! That's why I love this forum...we are all willing to help each other!! :)

Sending you :hugs: for a better rest of your day! :)


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOO where do I start?!?!?! The one thing I was dreading happening happened! :dohh:
> 
> I get the lovely phone call from my high school bff last night, which mind you works part time, lives at her mom's with her 7 year old, is single, and drives a beater car than never runs right.........is PREGNANT by a drug dealer who she wants nothing to do with. :sigh:
> 
> I am just in shock and do sad today, why does this happen? :cry:
> 
> After 2 years and 4 months of trying, I'm getting ready to throw in the towel. I don't know how much more I can take. I make diaper cakes and baskets on the side so i had to go to babies r us last night and wow those are starting to ruin my days too.
> 
> Oh no Breezy! I can't explain how or why this happens, but it truly does suck, especially when you are TTC! :dohh: Don't throw in the towel -- I may have asked this already, but are you seeing an OB or a RE? I'm 38 and I just started seeing an RE in 11/2011, due to not getting pregnant after 2 years of NTNP. Sometimes it's hard to do, but think positive :flower:!
> 
> And thank you for your input on your co-worker that had a lower progesterone level and had a sticky bean! That's why I love this forum...we are all willing to help each other!! :)
> 
> Sending you :hugs: for a better rest of your day! :)Click to expand...

Yes, I do see both of them. I'm currently on round 5 of clomid w/progestrone because I stopped having periods on my own :dohh: 
I know it can happen my girl at work went through IVF to have her first one after 3 years of trying, then the second 1 IUI and now she's past the point she wanted anymore kids age wise and she's pregnant naturally. Things do happen in strange strange ways. 
Thanks for all the love.... :hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Congrats on the positive OPK!!


----------



## ZeeZ

*BabySA * havent been trying that long, this is only my second cycle. I really didnt expect to get pregnant straight away but I couldnt believe what a rollercoaster last month was.

*Breezy / Alisa*  maybe its because I was bombarded with the condom speech so often growing up (HIV is a big thing in SA) but I cant help but thinking havent these people heard of contraception? I mean Im not against abortion in general but youve got to be really unlucky or not have learnt your lesson the first six times around!

*More on the adoption discussion*  For me family was always about who was there for you not about blood. We were never close to my cousins, aunts etc but my friends felt like real family. I can understand those that didnt grow up the same way though.
DH sort of feels the same BUT is convinced that our kids would be awesome with the best parts of both of us and be super smart, strong, perceptive, kind etc. I keep reminding him that it could be the worst of both of us and I have a family medical history of pretty much everything that could go wrong.
Anyway we're trying for our own now, we'll see what happens in the future.


----------



## bakingbabe

I would adopt in a heartbeat if we couldn't have kids. My DH probably not so much yet. Everytime I get down about ttc, he hugs me and says our time will come. :) I don't want to push adoption yet.


----------



## nikkih1288

I would adopt if I could not conceive. However, the cost to adopt scares me. I have heard of people spending 50 K to adopt !


----------



## Christy31512

MD1223 said:


> My DH is very open to adoption. Whenever I get down about getting preggo, he mentions it and says we'll have our big family one way or another. I have always been open to adoption as well. I love babies and kids and like the idea of providing a loving and happy home and family for a baby(ies) who needs one. We have always discussed adoption whether we can have our own or not. That said, I have always wanted to have my own (I realize adopted babies will become "my own" but . . . ) and even more so now that I have found my husband and am so in love with him - I really want to have babies that are a mix of the two of us, you know? I also have always loved the idea of being pregnant. It is not a dream I think I will ever give up on. I think if we aren't preggo by the end of the year, we will likely start looking into adoption and just also continue trying.
> 
> For those of you open to adoption, have you thought about whether you will adopt locally (in your home country) or a foreign baby?
> 
> On another note, I got my positive OPK this morning. Yay! Doing the SMEP this month. It's been good so far.

I could not have described my DH & myself any better than what you just did. lol We have ALWAYS been open to adoption & have talked about it frequently. But, as any woman, I am in love with the idea of feeling our baby growing inside me. And seeing how his brother has 5 & is expecting #6, I want more than anything for us to have our own.

The only disagreement we have about adoption is race/origin. I am willing to take any baby God sends me, just to be called a mom!! My husband on the other hand prefers a baby that is from our country and is the same race. But would consider others as long as it makes me happy.


----------



## Tumtum

MD1223 said:


> My DH is very open to adoption. Whenever I get down about getting preggo, he mentions it and says we'll have our big family one way or another. I have always been open to adoption as well. I love babies and kids and like the idea of providing a loving and happy home and family for a baby(ies) who needs one. We have always discussed adoption whether we can have our own or not. That said, I have always wanted to have my own (I realize adopted babies will become "my own" but . . . ) and even more so now that I have found my husband and am so in love with him - I really want to have babies that are a mix of the two of us, you know? I also have always loved the idea of being pregnant. It is not a dream I think I will ever give up on. I think if we aren't preggo by the end of the year, we will likely start looking into adoption and just also continue trying.
> 
> For those of you open to adoption, have you thought about whether you will adopt locally (in your home country) or a foreign baby?
> 
> On another note, I got my positive OPK this morning. Yay! Doing the SMEP this month. It's been good so far.
> 
> *Gypsy and Babysa *- FX'd for you two! *Anyone else testing soon?*

I tested OPK just now and no smiley face yet.. I should also be O these few days, but scared since I will be on travel starting Sat, and I hope I O soon so I can get those spermies in time! Fingers crossed and happy BDing for you as well!


----------



## Breezy81

My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:

They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant according to the doctor. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now. 

I'm in complete shock!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck breezy! :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

babysa said:


> Hi Piglet...just saw you mention something about your follicle size and endometrium...wasn't sure why you had those details...thought maybe you were investigating something...am I confused??? ;-)
> How long have you been trying?
> 
> Gypsygirl...so we are close in our cycles...I really hope this is it for you!!! What symptoms have you been having? I dont have any...so think I am out for this month...but am still hopeful.

Where do I start with symptoms. I had o pains on the 15th and have had cramps kind if like AF cramps but different since then. I am tired all the time, have had bouts of nausea, had a nasty metal taste in my mouth, sore bbs that are super sensitive to the point I can't handle OH touching them, headaches on and off, had spotting on 10 dpo (poss ib), emotions all over the place, and of course no AF, but lack of AF doesn't really mean anything because my cycles are wacky because I have pcos. I think that's all of them, but I may have missed one or two. I did a hpt yesterday morning with fmu which was neg, and I did one the night before which was neg as well. I just have this feeling that this is it. I can't explain it, I just feel it.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Also, just because you have no symptoms doesn't mean you are out. It isn't over until :witch: shows her ugly face!


----------



## MD1223

nikkih1288 said:


> I would adopt if I could not conceive. However, the cost to adopt scares me. I have heard of people spending 50 K to adopt !

Woah! I didn't realize it was that high.


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!

Yay! Exciting!! FX'd!!! :dust:


----------



## MD1223

gypsygirl1018 said:


> babysa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Piglet...just saw you mention something about your follicle size and endometrium...wasn't sure why you had those details...thought maybe you were investigating something...am I confused??? ;-)
> How long have you been trying?
> 
> Gypsygirl...so we are close in our cycles...I really hope this is it for you!!! What symptoms have you been having? I dont have any...so think I am out for this month...but am still hopeful.
> 
> Where do I start with symptoms. I had o pains on the 15th and have had cramps kind if like AF cramps but different since then. I am tired all the time, have had bouts of nausea, had a nasty metal taste in my mouth, sore bbs that are super sensitive to the point I can't handle OH touching them, headaches on and off, had spotting on 10 dpo (poss ib), emotions all over the place, and of course no AF, but lack of AF doesn't really mean anything because my cycles are wacky because I have pcos. I think that's all of them, but I may have missed one or two. I did a hpt yesterday morning with fmu which was neg, and I did one the night before which was neg as well. I just have this feeling that this is it. I can't explain it, I just feel it.Click to expand...

I hope so gypsy!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Christy31512

MD1223 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I would adopt if I could not conceive. However, the cost to adopt scares me. I have heard of people spending 50 K to adopt !
> 
> Woah! I didn't realize it was that high.Click to expand...

I've read a little about adopting, and yes, if you're looking for a newborn it gets quite expensive. However, from what I read & understood, that if you adopt a child that is already in foster care it is much cheaper. Also, guess it depends on where you live too.

Check out https://www.adoptuskids.org/ for more info!!


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Gypsy and Breezy!

CD21 for me today, still no fertile cm, it is about this time in my lengthy cycles that I start to get antsy. I wish ovulation would hurry up already


----------



## Christy31512

Found this on the Adoptuskids.org:

Myth: You have a to have a lot of money and own a house to adopt from foster care.

Reality: You don&#8217;t need to own your own home, be wealthy, have children already, or be a stay-at-home parent to adopt. Most adoptions from U.S. foster care are free and any minimal costs associated with them are often reimbursable. In addition, there are many different types of post-adoption resources, such as medical assistance and financial adoption assistance, based on the special needs of a child to help support and sustain adoptions from the U.S. foster care system.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!

Good luck to you breezy! Fx! :dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!

HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

gypsygirl1018 said:


> babysa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Piglet...just saw you mention something about your follicle size and endometrium...wasn't sure why you had those details...thought maybe you were investigating something...am I confused??? ;-)
> How long have you been trying?
> 
> Gypsygirl...so we are close in our cycles...I really hope this is it for you!!! What symptoms have you been having? I dont have any...so think I am out for this month...but am still hopeful.
> 
> Where do I start with symptoms. I had o pains on the 15th and have had cramps kind if like AF cramps but different since then. I am tired all the time, have had bouts of nausea, had a nasty metal taste in my mouth, sore bbs that are super sensitive to the point I can't handle OH touching them, headaches on and off, had spotting on 10 dpo (poss ib), emotions all over the place, and of course no AF, but lack of AF doesn't really mean anything because my cycles are wacky because I have pcos. I think that's all of them, but I may have missed one or two. I did a hpt yesterday morning with fmu which was neg, and I did one the night before which was neg as well. I just have this feeling that this is it. I can't explain it, I just feel it.Click to expand...


Wow! You have all the symptoms :thumbup:. FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## Smimms

Alisa SD said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay exciting!!! Did u do anything differently?


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant according to the doctor. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!

Awesome news!! Keep us posted!

:dust:


----------



## Smimms

How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..


----------



## luna_19

It only takes one time! 

I think we set a record this time, bded on cd 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 13 and probably tonight cd 15...definitely more than average! Hope it does the trick :happydance:


----------



## ready4family

So I am 31 years old and my husband and I have been "ttc" for 2 months now. We have been together 14 years and married for almost 11 years. I finally had to TELL him we need to try for children. We're both ready and I just think he's scared (finances are always his reasoning to wait "6 more months"). The past 2 months, our sex life has remained the same (about once a week). I've told him that there is basically a 2 day window and having sex once a week isn't often enough to hit that window. I tried just making it fun this month in the window, but he picked up on it right away and just says he wants to live like we did before and it will happen. I see it taking 1+ years if we just let it continue... I read that if you have sex 2-3 times a week, you'll most likely fall in that window. I don't know what to do. I should be happy because I won the battle and I want to trust that God will provide when it's time. I'm still having a real hard time waiting this out. Guess I'm hoping that the frequency increases. He's totally on board, he just doesn't want it to feel forced. Guess it takes time to work on problems from the past. Any advice? Maybe I can have a buddy that's going through something similar? 
Thanks!


----------



## ready4family

Smimms said:


> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..

If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..

It only takes once! :) 
My DH is actually doing great with all the bding we are doing this month. This is probably the best it's ever been.


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!

Awesome! Good luck, Breezy!!


----------



## luna_19

ready4family said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.Click to expand...

It sounds like your hubby isn't completely on board, have you tried talking to him about it?

The fact that mine is always willing during my fertile time even when it's not really a convenient time is what confirmed for me that he is 100% on board.


----------



## Smimms

bakingbabe said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> It only takes once! :)
> My DH is actually doing great with all the bding we are doing this month. This is probably the best it's ever been.Click to expand...

That's awesome!! My DH is a firefighter and is exhausted when he gets home, so bless his heart he wants it and he's trying. He even told his mom we were trying and I kinda freaked (internally) :dohh: Don't want to jinx anything or say anything to soon. Now people keep asking me lol. I told him that telling his mom is like reporting something to CNN the whole world is about to know.


----------



## Smimms

luna_19 said:


> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like your hubby isn't completely on board, have you tried talking to him about it?
> 
> The fact that mine is always willing during my fertile time even when it's not really a convenient time is what confirmed for me that he is 100% on board.Click to expand...

I agree! You really need to get him excited about ttc. It's hard enough without a 100% willing partner. My hubby is the one that pushed the issue even though I wanted it too.


----------



## bakingbabe

Smimms said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> It only takes once! :)
> My DH is actually doing great with all the bding we are doing this month. This is probably the best it's ever been.Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!! My DH is a firefighter and is exhausted when he gets home, so bless his heart he wants it and he's trying. He even told his mom we were trying and I kinda freaked (internally) :dohh: Don't want to jinx anything or say anything to soon. Now people keep asking me lol. I told him that telling his mom is like reporting something to CNN the whole world is about to know.Click to expand...

I feel ya, sister! I would freak out (internally) if my Dh's mom knew for sure. It's enough that she thinks she knows but I can always try to cast a shadow of doubt in case she gets too excited. :) We always tell her, one day hopefully soon if she asks. Not that it stops her but I try. :) Good luck with DH, at least you know he wants to. Can you catch him before a shift?


----------



## ready4family

Smimms said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like your hubby isn't completely on board, have you tried talking to him about it?
> 
> The fact that mine is always willing during my fertile time even when it's not really a convenient time is what confirmed for me that he is 100% on board.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! You really need to get him excited about ttc. It's hard enough without a 100% willing partner. My hubby is the one that pushed the issue even though I wanted it too.Click to expand...

I need to be patient... I had absolutely NO sex drive the last 5 years or so and I think I need to give it a little time to slowly increase... He's hurt from the lack of intimacy and doesn't get that him being ready to have a baby makes me attracted and gets me excited about it again! My counselor told me to put out positive energy and be patient. We have a ton of baby stuff my sister has given to us over the years and he even told me to arrange the room the other day... He has said over the years that I'll get pg right away, and I think once he realizes it doesn't just happen anytime, he'll understand... :growlmad:


----------



## ready4family

ready4family said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like your hubby isn't completely on board, have you tried talking to him about it?
> 
> The fact that mine is always willing during my fertile time even when it's not really a convenient time is what confirmed for me that he is 100% on board.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! You really need to get him excited about ttc. It's hard enough without a 100% willing partner. My hubby is the one that pushed the issue even though I wanted it too.Click to expand...
> 
> I need to be patient... I had absolutely NO sex drive the last 5 years or so and I think I need to give it a little time to slowly increase... He's hurt from the lack of intimacy and doesn't get that him being ready to have a baby makes me attracted and gets me excited about it again! My counselor told me to put out positive energy and be patient. We have a ton of baby stuff my sister has given to us over the years and he even told me to arrange the room the other day... He has said over the years that I'll get pg right away, and I think once he realizes it doesn't just happen anytime, he'll understand... :growlmad:Click to expand...

He says it's awkward if it doesn't just happen naturally. he would be okay if it happened a year from now. I'm the one that put my foot down and said I wanted to try for kids NOW, not a year from now, NOW. We've been together 14 years and the last few years it was always another 6 months. He knew I'm done waiting. Sigh.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry he's making it difficult :hugs:


----------



## ready4family

luna_19 said:


> I'm sorry he's making it difficult :hugs:

Thanks, so am I lol... Patience is key.... We have had rough patches and we're working through things and love each other deeply.


----------



## babysa

Well CD26 today...feel a little bit of AF cramps, but nothing else really. Only thing I've noticed is I've been really bloated at night after supper...tummy protruding a bit. But...it is getting colder so could just be that I'm eating more...LOL!!! Today is 14DPO (due to ov cramps and ewcm...not temping or positive opk). Was thinking of testing tomorrow if no AF, but now decided to just wait it out. Dont wanna see a BFN... so over those ;-)

*Smimms*: Totally hear you on the mother in law front...my hubby told his too as she smokes and he didn't want her smoking around me incase i'm pregnant....so the other day she decides (at the dinner table in front of father in law and my Dad) to dish out some advice on how I mustn't get up too quickly after to wash, must rather lie with my legs up....HOW EMBARRASSING!!!!!!!! And...like I didn't know that already! Shame, think she was just trying to help...but my sex life is not something i want advice from MIL!!!!! ha ha ha ha....
*Breezy*: That is sooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I will be holding everything for you...can you take a poas test so long or what cycle day are you on? I really hope this is your BFP...will be awesome to have your sister there with you!!! Hopefully you'll be making your own diaper cake soon 
*Gypsy*: Sounds super promising!!!! Good symptoms! You only testing on the 7th hey? Lots of baby dust to you!!!
*MD1223*: Thanks for the good luck wishes.... I agree with you on wanting to create a combination baby of you and hubby. I also desperately want to see what our children will look like and it must be amazing to see yours and hubby's mannerisms in your kids  Our time will come )))
*Zeez*: It's still early days for you...but I had the same thing the first month when I wasnt pregnant! It's like my whole life i thought if I missed one pill I'd be preggers and then you have unprotected sex for a month and it doesn't happen and it gobsmacks you!!! Sure you wont have to wait too long 
*TumTum*: Hoping that you get your positive OPK before you have to go travelling...I have also had that a few times when hubby had to go away for work while i was fertile...so annoying. I joked he must just leave his sperm in a cup and I will turkey baster myself while he's away...lol! Luckily he now schedules his trips according to ov ...sweet man!  

Anyone have any cool plans for the weekend? I am going to watch Evita at the theatre tonight...very excited!


----------



## ZeeZ

Breezy - yay! So excited for you. Keep us posted.

simms - if he shuts down during fertile time its unlikely that he is 100% in yet but thats ok. It was the other way around for us. It took a while for me to decide to have children and another year and a half before I was really ready to start trying. Even if it's something you want there are so many fears and issues that come up and I really needed OH to hear them and reassure me that we'd be able to handle them. Try telling him about your fears and how you're dealing with them or raise issues that might be a concern for him with out saying its for his benifit so that he can talk to you about them with out looking weak. Examples are finances, sex life, child care, keeping them safe - there are so many but you'll know whats likely it for him.

Ps now that I'm on board DH is willing to BD for the cause so we uselly DTD every 2nd day for the week around O.

Ready4family - welcome and good luck.


----------



## ZeeZ

BabySA - thats so right! I've been paranoid abpout birth control for so long and until I was married that 1% chance of it failing was so huge. Now that we're trying the 20 % chance of getting it right every cycle just seems so low. 

I'm sure if men had to be the ones getting prgnant they would have spent less time on the atomic bomb and have figured out both foolproof birth control and an instant conception method by now.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies!

Just checking in-looks like I'm about to ovulate. It's clear to me that my body tried around 12-14 DPO but it just didn't happen. Very interesting. Geared up again now, which is not unusual for me (cd 20 or so) and my opk's turned dark this am. I'd guess I'll ovulate on Sunday so this weekend's plans will include plenty of dtd ;)

We have a super fun weekend planned with parties, hiking, live music and more, and I hope others do too, no matter what's happening with your cycles! It's kind of strange, but if I'm honest, while I'm excited about ttc and would be over the moon to get a bfp, I really love my life and where my career is heading and feel ok if it doesn't happen yet. I am aware that I'm staring down the barrel at my 34th birthday, however, and my oh is significantly older, so I can't be too blasé about the whole thing if I want it to happen. I know there's been lots of talk about adoption on here recently and for us, I think if our own bfp doesn't happen, we'll probably be ok with a childless life of parties, travel, work and friends (along with nieces and nephews). Also my oh has grown children from his first marriage, so there are "children" in my life in a way (in their 20's -more like younger siblings to me). Just my $0.02 on that.

Good luck everyone-not too much to update until post-ovulating and symptom spotting before af, so while I haven't been posting much, I have been reading the thread! How are my *Cycle Buddies?*

Xo
Lily


----------



## rmsh1

I am CD22, and hope to get positive OPK around CD28 like last cycle, if not sooner (but I do not think it will happen sooner as still not fertile cm)

So just plodding along in another long cycle....


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay exciting!!! Did u do anything differently?Click to expand...

Stopped testing and driving myself crazy! I started drinking carnation instant breakfast with lots of xtra vitamins since I'm not a breakfast person, tried conceive but dh didn't like it and I was out of preseed. I took clomid different than my doctor prescribed too since my level was only 12 last month I thought my dose should be increased but since he didn't agree. I made my own rules. :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

Smimms said:


> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..

We bd as much as i can take. We usually go every other day from cd9-cd22, if we feel like it there will be a couple days in a row in the mix. I always try new things to keep him interested, they have all worked so far. :thumbup: Have you tried to make it fun for him so that it takes the pressure off?


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just checking in-looks like I'm about to ovulate. It's clear to me that my body tried around 12-14 DPO but it just didn't happen. Very interesting. Geared up again now, which is not unusual for me (cd 20 or so) and my opk's turned dark this am. I'd guess I'll ovulate on Sunday so this weekend's plans will include plenty of dtd ;)
> 
> We have a super fun weekend planned with parties, hiking, live music and more, and I hope others do too, no matter what's happening with your cycles! It's kind of strange, but if I'm honest, while I'm excited about ttc and would be over the moon to get a bfp, I really love my life and where my career is heading and feel ok if it doesn't happen yet. I am aware that I'm staring down the barrel at my 34th birthday, however, and my oh is significantly older, so I can't be too blasé about the whole thing if I want it to happen. I know there's been lots of talk about adoption on here recently and for us, I think if our own bfp doesn't happen, we'll probably be ok with a childless life of parties, travel, work and friends (along with nieces and nephews). Also my oh has grown children from his first marriage, so there are "children" in my life in a way (in their 20's -more like younger siblings to me). Just my $0.02 on that.
> 
> Good luck everyone-not too much to update until post-ovulating and symptom spotting before af, so while I haven't been posting much, I have been reading the thread! How are my *Cycle Buddies?*
> 
> Xo
> Lily

I loved your $0.02! I have a 12 year old step daughter and it changes things for me.


----------



## Breezy81

babysa said:


> Well CD26 today...feel a little bit of AF cramps, but nothing else really. Only thing I've noticed is I've been really bloated at night after supper...tummy protruding a bit. But...it is getting colder so could just be that I'm eating more...LOL!!! Today is 14DPO (due to ov cramps and ewcm...not temping or positive opk). Was thinking of testing tomorrow if no AF, but now decided to just wait it out. Dont wanna see a BFN... so over those ;-)
> 
> *Smimms*: Totally hear you on the mother in law front...my hubby told his too as she smokes and he didn't want her smoking around me incase i'm pregnant....so the other day she decides (at the dinner table in front of father in law and my Dad) to dish out some advice on how I mustn't get up too quickly after to wash, must rather lie with my legs up....HOW EMBARRASSING!!!!!!!! And...like I didn't know that already! Shame, think she was just trying to help...but my sex life is not something i want advice from MIL!!!!! ha ha ha ha....
> *Breezy*: That is sooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I will be holding everything for you...can you take a poas test so long or what cycle day are you on? I really hope this is your BFP...will be awesome to have your sister there with you!!! Hopefully you'll be making your own diaper cake soon
> *Gypsy*: Sounds super promising!!!! Good symptoms! You only testing on the 7th hey? Lots of baby dust to you!!!
> *MD1223*: Thanks for the good luck wishes.... I agree with you on wanting to create a combination baby of you and hubby. I also desperately want to see what our children will look like and it must be amazing to see yours and hubby's mannerisms in your kids  Our time will come )))
> *Zeez*: It's still early days for you...but I had the same thing the first month when I wasnt pregnant! It's like my whole life i thought if I missed one pill I'd be preggers and then you have unprotected sex for a month and it doesn't happen and it gobsmacks you!!! Sure you wont have to wait too long
> *TumTum*: Hoping that you get your positive OPK before you have to go travelling...I have also had that a few times when hubby had to go away for work while i was fertile...so annoying. I joked he must just leave his sperm in a cup and I will turkey baster myself while he's away...lol! Luckily he now schedules his trips according to ov ...sweet man!
> 
> Anyone have any cool plans for the weekend? I am going to watch Evita at the theatre tonight...very excited!

I'm on cd23, I may have ov early this month. I don't really know since I vowed to give up testing and tracking this month :winkwink: 
I'm hoping I'm not just getting my hopes up this time. I don't know why the doctor would schedule me for blood testing if they weren't pretty certain but then again who knows! I've read that people had over level 60 and weren't pregnant. aaaahhhhh the dreaded tww. 
I may break down and test this weekend. I will keep all of you posted!


----------



## grkprn

Breezy81 said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay exciting!!! Did u do anything differently?Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped testing and driving myself crazy! I started drinking carnation instant breakfast with lots of xtra vitamins since I'm not a breakfast person, tried conceive but dh didn't like it and I was out of preseed. I took clomid different than my doctor prescribed too since my level was only 12 last month I thought my dose should be increased but since he didn't agree. I made my own rules. :haha:Click to expand...

That's great! Just curious what your doctor prescribed and what you did? I took my clomid from days 3-7...I was thinking of taking them later next cycle to try to get my progesterone up a little bit more. My uterine lining was 11.5mm when they measured it 8DPO. I was concerned about the progesterone being on the low side, so I called my RE's office. The nurse told me on the phone yesterday that the progesterone just tells you how strong your ovulation was and that they like the number to be above 10 (my was 12.4). She said my RE wasn't concerned because my lining was 11.5. I'm so confused!!:wacko: I read so much online and it seems like there's a ton of conflicting information out there.:dohh:

When do you go in for your test? So excited for you!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

grkprn said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> My progestrone is 36.9!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> They have me scheduled for a blood pregnancy test next week because there is a strong possibility I'm pregnant. If it's a :bfp: Im going to do flips......Now instead of waiting until June 9th I only have to wait to completely confirm next Friday (my sis comes in town Thursday night and I only see her a few times a year) so I'm going to surprise her and take her with me to get the results, I really hope it's a :bfp:that would be so awesome to tell her that way. I always have to give her my news over the phone. Whats funny is she is coming in town for a baby shower which I am working on a gift basket for right now.
> 
> I'm in complete shock!!!!
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay exciting!!! Did u do anything differently?Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped testing and driving myself crazy! I started drinking carnation instant breakfast with lots of xtra vitamins since I'm not a breakfast person, tried conceive but dh didn't like it and I was out of preseed. I took clomid different than my doctor prescribed too since my level was only 12 last month I thought my dose should be increased but since he didn't agree. I made my own rules. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! Just curious what your doctor prescribed and what you did? I took my clomid from days 3-7...I was thinking of taking them later next cycle to try to get my progesterone up a little bit more. My uterine lining was 11.5mm when they measured it 8DPO. I was concerned about the progesterone being on the low side, so I called my RE's office. The nurse told me on the phone yesterday that the progesterone just tells you how strong your ovulation was and that they like the number to be above 10 (my was 12.4). She said my RE wasn't concerned because my lining was 11.5. I'm so confused!!:wacko: I read so much online and it seems like there's a ton of conflicting information out there.:dohh:
> 
> When do you go in for your test? So excited for you!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

The first doctor 50mg 5-9,no ov month 2 100mg 5-9 ov by opk and charting then changed doctors because I wasn't being monitored, I wasn't comfortable with that. New doctor month 3 100mg 3-7 prog. 32, month 4 100mg 3-7 prog. 12.Then this month 100mg 5-8 i took 150mg day 1&2 and 100mg 3&4 prog 36.9. It is all sooo confusing, that's why we are trying a different approach this month. I'm really hoping the nurse and doctor wouldn't have me test if they weren't pretty sure. I'm starting to wonder by what I'm reading :wacko:
I can go in as early as Tuesday she said but I think I'm going to go Thursday (I know why torture myself) because that would mean I get my results Friday and my sis can go with me to get them.


----------



## MD1223

Haha - that is really funny about your MIL, *babysa*. I am actually more of a sharer than my dh. I told my MIL but told her not to tell him I said anything. Haha. I knew she wanted to know and since it was taking a little while I wanted to let her in on it so she didnt have to wonder anymore where we stood. Also, my whole immediate fam knows now too and my aunt and cousin b/c I asked them to pray for me. My hubby didnt want the pressure, but I felt more with them wondering why we haven't made any announcements. At least this way they know we are trying so they know to wait for it. 

*Lily* - your wknd sounds awesome. We have brunch plans and a surprise bday party this wknd. Should be fun!

*Smimms* - we tried the SMEP this cycle but started on cd 9 (instead of 8). So, cd 9, 11, 13, 14, 15. Tonight will be cd 16 and I think will try once more tonight then break on Sat, then again on Sunday as prescribed by SMEP. We got the positive opk on morning of the 15th, but an almost positive on the night of the 14th. So, we did the 14th too, but I think we should add a day just in case. This month was a little easier. My DH is in investment banking with the craziest hours. So, I defy hear you on OH being too tired. For some reason, this month at the right times he was getting home earlier than he usually does (9 p.m. instead of 1 a.m. or later, after I've fallen asleep). Previous months we were trying to get it in in the a.m. But we were both super tired before work. So, FX'd night time and less tired BD works better for us. 

Welcome, *Ready4family*! Maybe you could just try to step it up every week around the same time so he doesn't notice as much. And, note to him that it's not the right time but you just want him anyway. Then maybe slowly, the more you BD, the more he'll want it all the time. I think a lot of guys are similar in not feeling like they need it right away and just want it to happen naturally. My DH started off that way and we were NTNP for a while until Jan. And, just last night he actually told me that it finally hit him and he is ready for a baby now, that he wasn't actually quite ready before. I didn't realize he wasn't truly ready the last five cycles - ha! I'm sure it will get better soon and like they say, it only takes one time so you never know! Could happen sooner than you expect. :hugs:

*Breezy, gypsy, babysa and anyone else in testing time* - hope we get to see a bfp very soon!!! 

*Cycle buddies doing well?* I just entered the 2ww! Today is 1dpo. (I think - basing it on my almost positive opk wed night, positive opk yesterday morning, and neg last night, and lots of ov cramps last night.)

Sending :dust: and positive thoughts and prayers for our thread!


----------



## Smimms

Feeling a little discouraged with the lack of bd and everything. I'm 2 dpo tob day and have had watery cm (a lot) since yesterday but I don't think I miscalculated ov.. We will see! I was kinda hoping for a Father's day surprise. My husbaand being a Firefighter can be gone up to 48 hours at a time. Sometimes he doesn't get to sleep. We have to dtd whenever we can, unfortunately it's not very often as I work as well.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, just trying to catch up. 

I'm STILL not sure if I'm going to ovulate this cycle. My longest cycle to this day has been 42 days, however I am on CD39 and may have O'd yesterday, but may not have. ARGh I am close to breaking down. I'm so scared this is my body getting older and not able to O. :cry:


----------



## luna_19

Smimms I feel your pain, my hubby works for the railroad and mostly works on call and can be gone anywhere from 8 hours to a day or more whenever they call...luckily this cycle he was put on a scheduled shift for one week ending at 10pm, I usually go to sleep around then but stayed up and we'd bd right when he got home.

Last cycle we weren't so lucky and only managed 5 days and 1 day before o. I find I spend the week around o stressing about if we will have time or not...


----------



## jpiper

*onebumpplease* - Don't get too stressed. I know what your feeling/saying - I'm worrying about the same issues and I know there are many more on here that agree. I struggle with the fact that this is so stressful, not knowing if it's cycle chaos, aging or the added stress of wanting so badly...hang in there ladies!


----------



## MD1223

Smimms said:


> Feeling a little discouraged with the lack of bd and everything. I'm 2 dpo tob day and have had watery cm (a lot) since yesterday but I don't think I miscalculated ov.. We will see! I was kinda hoping for a Father's day surprise. My husbaand being a Firefighter can be gone up to 48 hours at a time. Sometimes he doesn't get to sleep. We have to dtd whenever we can, unfortunately it's not very often as I work as well.

Ugh - that is frustrating. Im sorry. Well, when did you get to BD? As long as it was at the right time that's all you need and maybe it helped build his swimmers up for the times you did get to. FX'd! for you! And sending lots of :dust:!!!

Afm, I had very little cm during o this cycle and defy not ewcm, which I don't think I hardly ever get anyway. Hope that is not too much of an issue. I might look into things to fix that next cycle if this one is a no-go. *Do all of you get ewcm?*

*Onebumpplease* - I'm sorry! What are you using to figure out if you o'd? GL! :dust:!!!


----------



## luna_19

I never thought I got proper ewcm until I started checking internally (i check at the same time I check my cp)


----------



## MD1223

Ah - good to know. Maybe I should start doing that. Thanks!


----------



## Kmae

Same here, I have to check internally; but, still don't get a lot. I typically use preseed around o time.


----------



## Jessif32

I am new to this site and am very happy to have found it. My husband and I have now been ttc for a year and 2 months. I have unexplained infertility and my husband has above normal sa. I have had two cycles of clomid and then laparoscopy surgery, to confirm mild endometriosis and a surprise find of a cantaloupe size fibroid tumor attached to my uterus. Hopefully this was the issue. We are trying with clomid for two cycles and if no positive results follow, we are beginning ivf in July. Good luck to everyone on this site. It is a wonderful resource for me, as I often feel very alone in this, without reading other's stories.


----------



## piglet24

only one day absent in this forum and i have so many pages to catch up on. to Breezy81: hope everything is positive. stay away from stress.

to everyone else, its weekend at your end, any plans? 

thursday i went to my OB to have my follicles checked, and it is around 18 mm already. so she gave me a shot, choriogonadotropin alfa. am not sure what it is for i think for ovulation thing. so we have to BD like everyday! i am having mild abdominal cramps. i think this is ovulation already?


----------



## MayJan

piglet24 said:


> only one day absent in this forum and i have so many pages to catch up on. to Breezy81: hope everything is positive. stay away from stress.
> 
> to everyone else, its weekend at your end, any plans?
> 
> thursday i went to my OB to have my follicles checked, and it is around 18 mm already. so she gave me a shot, choriogonadotropin alfa. am not sure what it is for i think for ovulation thing. so we have to BD like everyday! i am having mild abdominal cramps. i think this is ovulation already?

Could be ovulation cramp, so excited, hope u catch the egg.. Good luck!!


----------



## MayJan

*Onebumpplease* - my longest cycle for the past few months was 59 days, so dont worry too much. if u're not too sure if u have O'd or not, just keep BD. 

*MD1223* - i feel like i don't have as much CM as last cycle. still creamy today, and i have to check internally too, nothing much on the outside. hope to see some EWCM soon. 

Ladies, do u check ur CM once a day or few times a day? I tend to check few times a day, as sometimes i can see some CM in the morning, and the second time i check it's only wet and nothing (sorry TMI). I'm confused.


----------



## Kmae

MayJan said:


> *Onebumpplease* - my longest cycle for the past few months was 59 days, so dont worry too much. if u're not too sure if u have O'd or not, just keep BD.
> 
> *MD1223* - i feel like i don't have as much CM as last cycle. still creamy today, and i have to check internally too, nothing much on the outside. hope to see some EWCM soon.
> 
> Ladies, do u check ur CM once a day or few times a day? I tend to check few times a day, as sometimes i can see some CM in the morning, and the second time i check it's only wet and nothing (sorry TMI). I'm confused.

I check it several times since your cm can change quickly- I've read to record your most fertile cm of the day.


----------



## MayJan

Jessif32 said:


> I am new to this site and am very happy to have found it. My husband and I have now been ttc for a year and 2 months. I have unexplained infertility and my husband has above normal sa. I have had two cycles of clomid and then laparoscopy surgery, to confirm mild endometriosis and a surprise find of a cantaloupe size fibroid tumor attached to my uterus. Hopefully this was the issue. We are trying with clomid for two cycles and if no positive results follow, we are beginning ivf in July. Good luck to everyone on this site. It is a wonderful resource for me, as I often feel very alone in this, without reading other's stories.

Welcome Jessif.. I'm sorry to hear about ur endo n fibroid tumor. :hugs: so, is this ur first cycle of clomid? hope it works for u and u dont need to go thru ivf. pls feel at home here, it's too lonely to go thru TTC journey alone. I know it very well since my hubby doesnt understand what i'm talking about when i talk about ttc stuff, and i dont feel comfortable talking to my friends or family since they all got pregnant w/o even had to try. 

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

onebumpplease said:


> Ladies, just trying to catch up.
> 
> I'm STILL not sure if I'm going to ovulate this cycle. My longest cycle to this day has been 42 days, however I am on CD39 and may have O'd yesterday, but may not have. ARGh I am close to breaking down. I'm so scared this is my body getting older and not able to O. :cry:

:hugs: onebump. I hope you O soon, I am sorry your cycles are so erratic. My only blessing with my long cycles is that they at least appear regular



MD1223 said:


> Afm, I had very little cm during o this cycle and defy not ewcm, which I don't think I hardly ever get anyway. Hope that is not too much of an issue. I might look into things to fix that next cycle if this one is a no-go. *Do all of you get ewcm?*

I get good levels of EWCM, especially after a BM. I dont take anything to increase it



MayJan said:


> Ladies, do u check ur CM once a day or few times a day? I tend to check few times a day, as sometimes i can see some CM in the morning, and the second time i check it's only wet and nothing (sorry TMI). I'm confused.

I check for whatever i can see when I wipe, but as far as checking near my cervix, I only check that once a day. I dont really need to, but as I approach ovulation time I get impatient and desperately start searching for fertile cm LOL 

AFM CD23 today, still no fertile cm. I really hope I o soon.

Had an email from a good friend in Aussie, and she has just announced she is 14 weeks pregnant, and she got pregnant almost straight away. I of course sent a lovely big positive email saying congratulaions, but I am really quite sad :(


----------



## gypsygirl1018

No need to test on the 7th. Got :witch: today. Don't really know what to think. I am crushed. I really thought this month was it. Going to take a couple days and try to deal with this. On a good note, that 39 day cycle was my shortest in a couple years. I will start my soy in a couple days and try again this cycle.


----------



## Veganlily

gypsygirl1018 said:


> No need to test on the 7th. Got :witch: today. Don't really know what to think. I am crushed. I really thought this month was it. Going to take a couple days and try to deal with this. On a good note, that 39 day cycle was my shortest in a couple years. I will start my soy in a couple days and try again this cycle.

So sorry to hear this gypsy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

It's good news that your cycle was a bit shorter. Please be very nice to yourself today And do something that fortifies you and feeds your spirit. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## piglet24

MayJan said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> only one day absent in this forum and i have so many pages to catch up on. to Breezy81: hope everything is positive. stay away from stress.
> 
> to everyone else, its weekend at your end, any plans?
> 
> thursday i went to my OB to have my follicles checked, and it is around 18 mm already. so she gave me a shot, choriogonadotropin alfa. am not sure what it is for i think for ovulation thing. so we have to BD like everyday! i am having mild abdominal cramps. i think this is ovulation already?
> 
> Could be ovulation cramp, so excited, hope u catch the egg.. Good luck!!Click to expand...

i sure hope so...eve if i don't feel like doing it tonight, we just need to.


----------



## piglet24

gypsygirl1018 said:


> No need to test on the 7th. Got :witch: today. Don't really know what to think. I am crushed. I really thought this month was it. Going to take a couple days and try to deal with this. On a good note, that 39 day cycle was my shortest in a couple years. I will start my soy in a couple days and try again this cycle.

sorry to hear the sad news. *hugs*hugs* let's jsut keep on thinking positive thoughts. We will ahve our BFP soon.


----------



## MrsChezek

Catching up back from like page 124!!! Sorry been away :dohh:

Yay *Breezy*!!!! FX for your Friday tests :) Great news!!!

I'm in the same camp as *Zeez* and *piya* re adoption; I'd love one or two of my own but then am totally happy to adopt. I want a really big family, as many kids as we can afford to support comfortably and I realize that at 34 it won't happen naturally :winkwink: Plus I would love to give a loving home to some poor child out there! DH is totally on board :thumbup:

I only got to page 127 and am so totally lost. YOu girls are posting faster than I can read :winkwink: he he he I love it! I'm still travelingin Poland right now hanging out with my cousins and nieces. Good times! Off hiking now so hope to be back again soonmiss you girls!

:hug: to all!!! and FX
:dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry gypsygirl but glad you're so positive.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am going to go get a bottle of wine and make a nice dinner for OH. Now that I know I can safely drink wine that is.


----------



## jpiper

Reading through the past few pages...hope everyone has a great weekend - stay positive!


----------



## MayJan

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am going to go get a bottle of wine and make a nice dinner for OH. Now that I know I can safely drink wine that is.

I'm sorry the :witch: got u.. :hugs: Hope u have a great dinner with ur OH..


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry gypsy :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, sounds like you are having a blast!

Gypsy, boo for AF. Enjoy your wine and dinner:wine:


----------



## piglet24

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I am going to go get a bottle of wine and make a nice dinner for OH. Now that I know I can safely drink wine that is.

you do that. and why not go visit a spa for some pampering. we still have another month to do it all over again. postive energy. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Breezy! I can't explain how or why this happens, but it truly does suck, especially when you are TTC! :dohh: Don't throw in the towel -- I may have asked this already, but are you seeing an OB or a RE? I'm 38 and I just started seeing an RE in 11/2011, due to not getting pregnant after 2 years of NTNP. Sometimes it's hard to do, but think positive :flower:!
> 
> And thank you for your input on your co-worker that had a lower progesterone level and had a sticky bean! That's why I love this forum...we are all willing to help each other!! :)
> 
> Sending you :hugs: for a better rest of your day! :)
> 
> Yes, I do see both of them. I'm currently on round 5 of clomid w/progestrone because I stopped having periods on my own :dohh:
> I know it can happen my girl at work went through IVF to have her first one after 3 years of trying, then the second 1 IUI and now she's past the point she wanted anymore kids age wise and she's pregnant naturally. Things do happen in strange strange ways.
> Thanks for all the love.... :hugs:Click to expand...

My cousin just told me about a similar scenario! His best friend and his wife were trying for 3 years, went through 4 rounds of IVF and finally got pregnant with twins. After that, they were done with kids but weren't protecting as it didn't happen for them earlier but now they are pregnant with another kiddo!!! So anything can happen :hugs:



luna_19 said:


> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> How often has everyone been bding during their fertile period? I could only get my DH to do it twice. Ugh..
> 
> If my husband knows I'm in "the window" I get shut down immediately.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like your hubby isn't completely on board, have you tried talking to him about it?
> 
> The fact that mine is always willing during my fertile time even when it's not really a convenient time is what confirmed for me that he is 100% on board.Click to expand...

It does sound like he's not 100% on board but I hear what you're saying - mine thought it would be a one time try once we're ready and I'd be instantly pg!!! But it's been 6 months now and he's totally on board, even doing SMEP!!!

*Smimms* - we did SMEP this past cycle so we did it 3 times but forgot that final 4th time after a day of break. Previously, 2 was like 'great' so I don't think it's out of the norm. All you need is one sperm and for it to survive (aka be deposited within 2-4 days before O). FX for you!!! And I told my DH that we're not telling parents and he's agreed. If he told my MIL I'd shoot him&#8230;on the spot :winkwink: The last thing I need is her daily calls with advice that I'm doing everything wrong!!!!!

*Zeez*: re adoption, etc. I am an only child but I was raised by my grandma along with 2 other cousins from age 3-7 and to me they are my brother and sister. Also, two other cousins who are even more distant and I spent all of our summers together from like age 10-18 and they are like brother and sister to me too. I have a best friend whom I call my sister and I totally understand what you're saying. Blood is fine but in the end, it's just something necessary for us to live. It's what pumps our heart but not what makes our heart love!! :thumbup:

*rmsh* - hope your eggy pops soon! I hate waiting around for the therm dip and then the 3 day rise&#8230;it's stressful but we have to trust our bodies to do their best. :hugs:

OK caught up some more but off to another hike...hope everyone is doing ok!!!

OH *gypsy*, sorry the :witch: got you!!!! I was so hoping you would get your BFN!!! :hugs: Enjoy your nice dinner and wine :wine:

:hug: to all!

**EDIT: oops of course I meant BFP gypsy!! I bet u figured that out tho :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Thanks everyone. I have been very emotional the past 2 nights, but I had a wonderful dinner and movie night with OH. As hard as it is to stay positive I am trying with all of my might to get ready for this next month. Going to temp this month, so we will see what happens. Going to try soy as well. 

:dust: and Fx to all those testing soon!


----------



## piglet24

we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.


----------



## nikkih1288

piglet24 said:


> we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.

I wish I knew. I'd like to take some too! This :sex: all the time gets tiring 

:wacko:


----------



## nikkih1288

I had the oddest experience yesterday. I was buying supplies in the fabric store to put an order together. Behind me inline was a mother in law and daughter in law. The daughter in law was clearly preggers and they were buying fabric to do her nursery. I talked to them for a good 10 minutes. After I got my cut fabric I went into another isle and had a meltdown. I cried because I was happy for this strange girl and I cried because I could see how much the two ladies cared for each other. Then I cried because I want my turn. Anyone have a random event like this throw you off? I deal with pregnant women all the time but nothing like this has ever happen before. Is this what I have to look forward too? I might go crazy LOL.


----------



## Breezy81

Gypsy - so sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs: I think you should try soy if you haven't already. I've heard it does great things for a girl like you with long cycles. 

Nikki - I have those break downs not even talking to those people just seeing them. You time will come :hugs:


Broke down and tested this morning, :bfn: I don't have any symptoms either. Why on earth would the doctor get my hopes up for nothing!!! 
On a positive note we found a house! 2 of them actually just can't decide if we want to build or by 1 on a beautiful lot already finished and not quite perfect......decisions decisions!


----------



## Breezy81

piglet24 said:


> we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.

May sound a little weird but I started drinking carnation instant breakfast in the mornings and it has been working wonders on my energy level.


----------



## Christy31512

piglet24 said:


> we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.

I'm not exaclty sure about the energy side, but I read in the June Issue of Woman's World that Watermelon Revs up your love life!! The article says that new research from Texas A&M University shows watermelon provides the same benefit as Viagra. Watermelon ramps up the body's production of arginine, an amino acid that boosts circulation, increasing arousal. Arginin also improves heart health & lowers blood pressure.

Looks like it's time to take a trip to the market for me!! :winkwink:

Lots of watermelon to be fed to the DH & the viagra effect will be my little secret!! lol


----------



## ready4family

piglet24 said:


> we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.

Protein is key for long lasting energy! Egg whites, any lean meat-chicken breast, fish, even a whey protein shake! Try to have a protein in every meal. Carbs do help for energy, but only for short durations. Protein is much better for long lasting energy and stamina :flower:


----------



## MayJan

Christy31512 said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> we jsut need to think about happy thoughts. by the way, anybody know what food to take for energy. i mean for my hubby. We will be doing a BD marathon, as my OB said. we have to be prepared.
> 
> I'm not exaclty sure about the energy side, but I read in the June Issue of Woman's World that Watermelon Revs up your love life!! The article says that new research from Texas A&M University shows watermelon provides the same benefit as Viagra. Watermelon ramps up the body's production of arginine, an amino acid that boosts circulation, increasing arousal. Arginin also improves heart health & lowers blood pressure.
> 
> Looks like it's time to take a trip to the market for me!! :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of watermelon to be fed to the DH & the viagra effect will be my little secret!! lolClick to expand...

we just had some watermelon after dinner.. maybe it's time to BD now.. lol..


----------



## ZeeZ

How is everyone doing?

think I O'd today but not sure because I've been lazy and working on CM and ferning only. That would mean my ticker is on track and that AF is due on the 17th. Not getting any hopes up but wouldn't it be amazing to test and tell DH the news on fathers day. I'm so tempted to buy a card and a small gift bag that I could put the test in but don't want to jinx it.


----------



## rmsh1

No sign of ovulation for me, and I am on CD24 now; My last two long cycles, I had watery cm on CD24,but not today, just creamy *sigh*


----------



## luna_19

Breezy I swear doctors say the most inconsiderate things sometimes! :hugs:

5/6 dpo today and nothing to report...I think this is the time in my cycle that I start to feel like it's never going to happen :(

af is due in 8 or 9 days, testing in 10 days if I actually make it that far...


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry Rmsh, I know it must be hard having these long irregular cycles. Maybe it could still change to fertile CM soon. Fx for you


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Zeez, I am trying not to let the lack of fertile cm get to me too much, as I am checking more carefully now than in other cycles and I could have got it wrong the last two cycles. The only part I wouldn't have gotten wrong is the EWCM, so just gotta wait and see if any of that shows I guess. 

I hate this time of my cycle, I really start to think I am never going to ovulate and get desperate to make it happen. The other annoying thing is that I have to wait to ovulate before I get my bloods taken, so cant even get that done yet!


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks Zeez, I am trying not to let the lack of fertile cm get to me too much, as I am checking more carefully now than in other cycles and I could have got it wrong the last two cycles. The only part I wouldn't have gotten wrong is the EWCM, so just gotta wait and see if any of that shows I guess.
> 
> I hate this time of my cycle, I really start to think I am never going to ovulate and get desperate to make it happen. The other annoying thing is that I have to wait to ovulate before I get my bloods taken, so cant even get that done yet!

Have you done any tests previously or are you taking anything yet? 

Don't give up hope. You're Oing or you wouldn't be having any cycles at all but it just takes a little longer. Just need to catch the eggie when it pops.


----------



## kydreamer

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. Had a busy week helping out the in laws with some health issues with wheel chair bound BIL... He is 28 but I think he is more like he is 8. He doesn't ask for help when he needs it and then ends up having bigger issues then he would normally. But anyhow, got my prenatals to start taking and got Dh his multi's got my pap results back and everything is good ;) Also taking flaxseed for the added omega 3. Doing good on :sex: and Dh is being super supportive about everything. Still no :witch: for me, so not sure where I am at in my cycle... been since beginning of April since she showed... I normally have weird cycles... 

Anyhow have I missed anything exciting in my time MIA?? can't wait to get caught back up!! 

Ky


----------



## rmsh1

This will be my first set of tests, I dont take anything to try to make me o earlier. I wanted to get bloods drawn before trying something like vitex. I am very tempted by soy, but there are a few different views on whether to take soy if you have thyroid problems, so not sure whether to try that at all. Will wait to see what the bloods say, if I ever O


----------



## Alisa SD

nikkih1288 said:


> I had the oddest experience yesterday. I was buying supplies in the fabric store to put an order together. Behind me inline was a mother in law and daughter in law. The daughter in law was clearly preggers and they were buying fabric to do her nursery. I talked to them for a good 10 minutes. After I got my cut fabric I went into another isle and had a meltdown. I cried because I was happy for this strange girl and I cried because I could see how much the two ladies cared for each other. Then I cried because I want my turn. Anyone have a random event like this throw you off? I deal with pregnant women all the time but nothing like this has ever happen before. Is this what I have to look forward too? I might go crazy LOL.

Hi nikkih, Back in April I was convinced I was pregnant. After days of testing, I thought I finally got a faint positive and asked my doc for a blood test. Those 10 days were the most miserable I've experienced in years. I got my :bfn: blood test the following morning. I check my test results online, and was shaking when I got the email that they were ready to view. My heart was pounding as I navigated to the results online and felt my heart break when I saw "HCG <1." I took that day off work to nurture my mental health by shopping and getting a manicure. While I was at Big Lots I went down the baby aisle and the tears came. I remember thinking, "omg, I've become that woman." The one who can't conceive and loses at the sight of baby clothes!! haha, well, that passed and I came to grips with reality. If it is meant to happen, it will. If it's not, then we adopt. Just try not to invest so much into it. I had to learn the hard way. Since then, I've let go. Had hopes in May, but instead had the worst PMS I've possibly ever had. This month, I don't even know when/if I O'd!!! We're all going through the same thing. "Good things come to those who wait," or some bs. :winkwink:


----------



## onebumpplease

jpiper said:


> *onebumpplease* - Don't get too stressed. I know what your feeling/saying - I'm worrying about the same issues and I know there are many more on here that agree. I struggle with the fact that this is so stressful, not knowing if it's cycle chaos, aging or the added stress of wanting so badly...hang in there ladies!

Thanks jpiper. I know what you are saying is correct, some days I cope better than others. I hope I can find some peace as I know the stress won't help.



MayJan said:


> *Onebumpplease* - my longest cycle for the past few months was 59 days, so dont worry too much. if u're not too sure if u have O'd or not, just keep BD.

Check, operation BD is still in action.



rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: onebump. I hope you O soon, I am sorry your cycles are so erratic. My only blessing with my long cycles is that they at least appear regular
> AFM CD23 today, still no fertile cm. I really hope I o soon.
> 
> Had an email from a good friend in Aussie, and she has just announced she is 14 weeks pregnant, and she got pregnant almost straight away. I of course sent a lovely big positive email saying congratulaions, but I am really quite sad :(

I am finding this increasingly difficult, especially announcements from people who have caught during the time I've been trying. 

I do feel a little better tonight, had a lovely afternoon with friends. Think this helped, that and the wine. I know some people don't drink, but I need to force myself to relax somehow and I have lost hope for this cycle, even although I am still trying. It helped. One relaxed me :D


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Just stopping by to see whats going on. AF finally came on Thursday night. Reading some of these threads and I see that I am not alone with these feelings I have. Sometimes I feel like Im the only one going through sometimes, especially since there are soooo many pregnant women around me or women who have had babies in April and May. Well back to the drawing board.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies!

First, big :hugs: to everyone that has been struggling in various ways. The ttc thing certainly can be a roller coaster. I'm so thankful we have one another for support through the ride.

Afm, pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. For various reasons we stuck to an every other day bd schedule-so we'll see if it was enough/did the trick. It's actually what my ob-gyn recommended but we went a little nuts last month and bd'ed like 12 or 14 days in a row :blush: I'm hoping this was it because a February baby sounds just right to me in terms of timing, but at 1 DPO who the heck knows? I'm planning to test around June 15 if :witch: doesn't show before then.

How is everyone? Cycle buddies? Who's testing soon? Who's onto a new cycle?

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## jpiper

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> First, big :hugs: to everyone that has been struggling in various ways. The ttc thing certainly can be a roller coaster. I'm so thankful we have one another for support through the ride.
> 
> Afm, pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. For various reasons we stuck to an every other day bd schedule-so we'll see if it was enough/did the trick. It's actually what my ob-gyn recommended but we went a little nuts last month and bd'ed like 12 or 14 days in a row :blush: I'm hoping this was it because a February baby sounds just right to me in terms of timing, but at 1 DPO who the heck knows? I'm planning to test around June 15 if :witch: doesn't show before then.
> 
> How is everyone? Cycle buddies? Who's testing soon? Who's onto a new cycle?
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!

I'm thinking I should (hopefully) be testing around 6/15 too. Looooove the waiting! I've already used 1 - not sure why - just can't stand the waiting sometimes!


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies! :wave:
I've been reading but not posting much since there hasn't been really too much to say. No real symptoms as of cd20. It's strange, I usually have a long list of stuff going on during the tww. I'm trying to stay as relaxed as possible and just try to stay as hopeful as I can be this next week. I think I'll test next Sunday.

I'm sorry to see some having a tough time. :hug: Just know you aren't alone in your frustrations. Vent all you want or need. 

Hoping the last week of the tww goes by quickly!!

:hug:


----------



## jpiper

bakingbabe said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> I've been reading but not posting much since there hasn't been really too much to say. No real symptoms as of cd20. It's strange, I usually have a long list of stuff going on during the tww. I'm trying to stay as relaxed as possible and just try to stay as hopeful as I can be this next week. I think I'll test next Sunday.
> 
> I'm sorry to see some having a tough time. :hug: Just know you aren't alone in your frustrations. Vent all you want or need.
> 
> Hoping the last week of the tww goes by quickly!!
> 
> :hug:

Thank you *bakingbabe*! I adore this forum and how supportive everyone is..we just have to keep being there for each other - helps to relieve the stress of ttc. Stay hopeful! Good luck on Sunday!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

I've certainly been kept busy reading this thread! Its so reassuring to hear people going through things and having thoughts/feelings similar to me.

I dont have a lot to report at the moment (other than I am getting way to caught up with googling ALL sorts of things about pregnancy, implantation, what to do, what not to do etc etc) I just cant seem to help myself and sit at my desk at work with many distractions!:oops:

Im on CD 8 today....last month I o'd on CD14 (I think, Im pretty sure but had to get up at different times in the morning around that time so Im not sure how much that affected my temps). :confused:

Getting ready to gear up DH to BD again!

Fingers crossed we have some luck this month, I am quickly discovering just how impatient a person I am!! Last week when I was seeing my accupuncturist (not for fertility, but a shoulder injury he has been treating for about 5 months) i mentioned to him that we had just started trying for a baby. He instantly told me I must not be impatient about it! (Cant quite figure out why he thought i would be!!!!):blush:

Let the coundown begin


----------



## piglet24

@Newbie32: I know exactly how you feel about this thread. It keeps my mind away from the pressure of TTC thing. I always look forward to check any news with all of the ladies who is in the same boat as mine.

@ nikkih1288: I had those moments too. especially now that my officemate is preggers too. I even mentioned to DH that her tummy is beautiful. I mean really beautiful. Do you think that's weird? My sister thinks so.

@ Breezy81: I'll check the grocery if they have one. Thanks!

@Christy31512: So so the watermelon actually has its benefits huh? hehe I'll check also the market and buy one big melon.

how are things ladies? no body testing yet?


----------



## nikkih1288

piglet24 said:


> @Newbie32: I know exactly how you feel about this thread. It keeps my mind away from the pressure of TTC thing. I always look forward to check any news with all of the ladies who is in the same boat as mine.
> 
> @ nikkih1288: I had those moments too. especially now that my officemate is preggers too. I even mentioned to DH that her tummy is beautiful. I mean really beautiful. Do you think that's weird? My sister thinks so.
> 
> @ Breezy81: I'll check the grocery if they have one. Thanks!
> 
> @Christy31512: So so the watermelon actually has its benefits huh? hehe I'll check also the market and buy one big melon.
> 
> how are things ladies? no body testing yet?

Piglet I don't think you are weird!


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great weekend and that each of you were able to relax a bit wherever you are in your cycle. 

Big :hugs: *gypsy*. Sorry about AF. I'm glad you had an enjoyable wknd with DH and had some wine. Somehow wine always helps (at least for me).

*Breezy* - Im sorry about the BFN. How are you doing today? Super exciting about the houses! That's awesome! Have y'all made a decision yet?

Thanks for all of your responses about CM. I don't check inside - just what I see. It's good to know that ewcm might not come all the way down. 

Nothing to report here. 4 dpo. Feeling good/normal.


----------



## Smimms

So sorry so many are having such a hard time. It's definitely an emotional journey that sometimes gets the best of you :flower: At a certain point it's hard to believe it will ever happen and we lose hope, but I whole heartily believe everyone will have their chance. I'm guilty of letting ttc take over a good deal of my life. I have decided to just go with the flow and live life as normal. When it finally happens I will be overjoyed!! A lot of women will tell you when they stop trying that's when it happens. I think if we put too much stress on ourselves we do harm to our body inadvertently effecting our health and chances. 
Be strong ladies! Time for me to drink a glass of vino :drunk: and stop googling lol I'm an obsessive symptom googler.


----------



## Smimms

Has anyone experience cloudy urine? I have had this for the past 3-4 days. No UTI or dehydration. Very out of then norm for me.


----------



## rmsh1

Smimms said:


> So sorry so many are having such a hard time. It's definitely an emotional journey that sometimes gets the best of you :flower: At a certain point it's hard to believe it will ever happen and we lose hope, but I whole heartily believe everyone will have their chance. I'm guilty of letting ttc take over a good deal of my life. I have decided to just go with the flow and live life as normal. When it finally happens I will be overjoyed!! A lot of women will tell you when they stop trying that's when it happens. I think if we put too much stress on ourselves we do harm to our body inadvertently effecting our health and chances.
> Be strong ladies! Time for me to drink a glass of vino :drunk: and stop googling lol I'm an obsessive symptom googler.

This is how I am feeling today, I am very negative and starting to think this is never going to happen for me. I should have seen some fertile cm today, zilch. Looks like my belief that my cycles were atleast regular, even though they are long, is wrong :( My body is just one big mess


----------



## MrsChezek

I know I'm late in responding but I used to check my CM daily as I too have to check internally but then the girls on another thread I pop by all said they try not to check as they already have very little so they want to keep it all where it's needed. That scared me a bit about checking too often!! I don't want to remove the little I have either. Anyone have any insight on this concept?? However, around O I get EWCM that appears on TP when I wipe so that's how I know it's time to hit the :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Christy31512

piglet24 said:


> @ nikkih1288: I had those moments too. especially now that my officemate is preggers too. I even mentioned to DH that her tummy is beautiful. I mean really beautiful. Do you think that's weird? My sister thinks so.

I don't think it's weird at all. I also think pregnant tummies are beautiful. :blush: Not sure why, but ALWAYS have.


----------



## ZeeZ

Veganlily - I'm also 1 dpo and did every other day BD schedule. Going to try to wait until the 16 to test but that might be easier said then done.

Simms - you're so right about relaxing and not letting it take over your life. Last month I was a complete wreck and trying to not take it as seriously this month. I have to admit though at 1 dpo I was already googling

Rmsh - so sorry this is so hard for you but hopefully you'll get some answers ans solutions soon. Good thinking on not trying anything before. It could have messed with your results and you could be misdiagnosed. Also as you say you don't know how it might react with any other conditions.

also everyone else having a rough time please keep positive. I don't think much about having children was meant to be easy but it's so worth it.

afm - pretty sure I O'd last night but keeping DH on every other for a few days more BD just in case because last month stopped and missed O by 2 days.

Hugs and baby dust all!


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Has anyone experience cloudy urine? I have had this for the past 3-4 days. No UTI or dehydration. Very out of then norm for me.

There can be a lot of reasons.
It can be something you ate, (a big meal), or after drinking milk.
You can actually check that by putting vinegar in a urine sample. If it becomes clear it´s just temporary.

Or

It could be something else entirely. Bladder infections, urinary tract infection, kidney stones or excess protein (usually caused by kidney problems).

So, I would check with vinegar first... if that shows as positive, then you´re fine. If not, I would wait a couple of days and then call a doctor if the cloudiness persists.


----------



## cfox

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've certainly been kept busy reading this thread! Its so reassuring to hear people going through things and having thoughts/feelings similar to me.
> 
> I dont have a lot to report at the moment (other than I am getting way to caught up with googling ALL sorts of things about pregnancy, implantation, what to do, what not to do etc etc) I just cant seem to help myself and sit at my desk at work with many distractions!:oops:
> 
> Im on CD 8 today....last month I o'd on CD14 (I think, Im pretty sure but had to get up at different times in the morning around that time so Im not sure how much that affected my temps). :confused:
> 
> Getting ready to gear up DH to BD again!
> 
> Fingers crossed we have some luck this month, I am quickly discovering just how impatient a person I am!! Last week when I was seeing my accupuncturist (not for fertility, but a shoulder injury he has been treating for about 5 months) i mentioned to him that we had just started trying for a baby. He instantly told me I must not be impatient about it! (Cant quite figure out why he thought i would be!!!!):blush:
> 
> Let the coundown begin

Hey Newbie
I'm at about the same CD and my patience for TTC sux. I have the patience of the saint with a bunch of other things, but not with this! My temp times have been a bit wacky too and I'm hoping it doesn't effect things too drastically...

DH and I will be gearing up to start BDing again any day now - well before I'm likely to O - as he says, practice makes perfect. :happydance:

I'm from Sydney too but live in Canada. Soooo many of my friends from Oz have had children recently and it was manageable because they were so far away.... then friends here started falling pregnant this year and now there's no escaping it!

FXed for you this month!


----------



## MayJan

MrsChezek said:


> I know I'm late in responding but I used to check my CM daily as I too have to check internally but then the girls on another thread I pop by all said they try not to check as they already have very little so they want to keep it all where it's needed. That scared me a bit about checking too often!! I don't want to remove the little I have either. Anyone have any insight on this concept?? However, around O I get EWCM that appears on TP when I wipe so that's how I know it's time to hit the :sex: :winkwink:

Huh? is it really true? i've been checking internally few times a day. It's not visible on the tissue when i wipe. :wacko: How many days before O u start getting EWCM??


----------



## Newbie32

:dust::dust:


cfox said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've certainly been kept busy reading this thread! Its so reassuring to hear people going through things and having thoughts/feelings similar to me.
> 
> I dont have a lot to report at the moment (other than I am getting way to caught up with googling ALL sorts of things about pregnancy, implantation, what to do, what not to do etc etc) I just cant seem to help myself and sit at my desk at work with many distractions!:oops:
> 
> Im on CD 8 today....last month I o'd on CD14 (I think, Im pretty sure but had to get up at different times in the morning around that time so Im not sure how much that affected my temps). :confused:
> 
> Getting ready to gear up DH to BD again!
> 
> Fingers crossed we have some luck this month, I am quickly discovering just how impatient a person I am!! Last week when I was seeing my accupuncturist (not for fertility, but a shoulder injury he has been treating for about 5 months) i mentioned to him that we had just started trying for a baby. He instantly told me I must not be impatient about it! (Cant quite figure out why he thought i would be!!!!):blush:
> 
> Let the coundown begin
> 
> Hey Newbie
> I'm at about the same CD and my patience for TTC sux. I have the patience of the saint with a bunch of other things, but not with this! My temp times have been a bit wacky too and I'm hoping it doesn't effect things too drastically...
> 
> DH and I will be gearing up to start BDing again any day now - well before I'm likely to O - as he says, practice makes perfect. :happydance:
> 
> I'm from Sydney too but live in Canada. Soooo many of my friends from Oz have had children recently and it was manageable because they were so far away.... then friends here started falling pregnant this year and now there's no escaping it!
> 
> FXed for you this month!Click to expand...

Hi Cfox :winkwink:

Well I am only new to this whole world of TTC....but this is only month two and i find myself ALMOST completely obsessed!

Im not stressing about it, just super, SUPER intestested and I cant keep myself away from googling this and googling that..these forums are keeping me out of trouble most of the time though!

Have you been TTC for long? Im actually a Melbourne girl and most of my school friends have got a handful of kids now! A fair amount of them had them some time ago (well before i was even considering the prospect) but now that we have taken the decision to try I feel like pregnancies are popping up everywhere I turn! There have been two announced at work just this month...Im hoping there is something in the water!!!

When are you due to O? Last month it was CD 14 for me, but today on CD9 I've just noticed some EWCM, not a lot, but enough for me to find! And Im starting to feel a little crampy....I cant tell yet if it is O pain or not. My cycle was only 25 days last month which left my LP at just 11 days...id be much happier if it was longer tho!

How long is your cycle?

Very keen for cycle buddies to help keep each other sane during this first wait and then the dreaded TWW! I think i might have to get hubby out on the :sex: tonight just in case!!

Do you temp as well?

sending :dust::dust::dust: your way!!!


----------



## MayJan

Hi Newbie32..
I was in Melbie until beginning of last year. I stayed there for 2 years for my postgraduate degree. I always miss the time I stayed there. So r u moving to Sydney now? Have u heard that Vit B6 can lengthen LP? Tot u might want to check it out if u're concerned about ur LP, but better consult with ur doc first. And since it's just a second mth ttc for u, u'd probably get ur BFP b4 u need any extra supplement. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

MayJan said:


> Hi Newbie32..
> I was in Melbie until beginning of last year. I stayed there for 2 years for my postgraduate degree. I always miss the time I stayed there. So r u moving to Sydney now? Have u heard that Vit B6 can lengthen LP? Tot u might want to check it out if u're concerned about ur LP, but better consult with ur doc first. And since it's just a second mth ttc for u, u'd probably get ur BFP b4 u need any extra supplement. Good luck and :dust:

Thanks MayJan - I actually didnt write that very clearly! I'm originally from Melbourne but have been living in Sydney now for about 12 years 

I have heard about B6...I'm taking pre-natal vitamins and they have 50mgs of B6 in them....I will probably give it a few months and if I dont have any luck might look to change something more drastic!

Sending :dust: your way too!!!


----------



## piglet24

Any of you guys heard of Enduranz capsule? i rad somewhere that its good for hubby to take this vitamins. is this like the viagra thing?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - sorry about the BFN but congratulations on the house! Did you guys choose yet??? I love house shopping and seeing all that's out therefinding a new home. Fresh starts always cheer me up! We'll be doing that next year :flower:

*Newbie* - I'm on CD9 today and hoping to O on CD16I'm temping so I'm waiting for my temps to dip and they did a bit yesterday but seem to have leveled out again today. Although, I'm traveling so I haven't been able to test at my usual time each day so who knows if my chart will be useful! We were supposed to BD last night but we didn't get to bed until midnight and we had to get up at 5am to get to an airport 3 hours away so we were just too exhausted! How long have you been TTC?

*Piglet* - I photograph bellies and people post their pictures on their walls so you are totally normal to find them beautiful :hugs:




nikkih1288 said:


> I had the oddest experience yesterday. I was buying supplies in the fabric store to put an order together. Behind me inline was a mother in law and daughter in law. The daughter in law was clearly preggers and they were buying fabric to do her nursery. I talked to them for a good 10 minutes. After I got my cut fabric I went into another isle and had a meltdown. I cried because I was happy for this strange girl and I cried because I could see how much the two ladies cared for each other. Then I cried because I want my turn. Anyone have a random event like this throw you off? I deal with pregnant women all the time but nothing like this has ever happen before. Is this what I have to look forward too? I might go crazy LOL.

I deal with preggo women and babies all the time as I'm a portrait photographer. There are days when I just don't feel like facing them and being cheerful and happy for them! What is worse, is then spending days retouching their beautiful portraits!!! Staring at the bellies and cute baby facessometimes I just have to step away from the computer and go do something that cheers me up. It's hard. We want this so bad yet we can't be mean or sad around people who have it cause it's a happy/cheerful thing! I definitely feel for youthat must have been hard :hugs:



MayJan said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm late in responding but I used to check my CM daily as I too have to check internally but then the girls on another thread I pop by all said they try not to check as they already have very little so they want to keep it all where it's needed. That scared me a bit about checking too often!! I don't want to remove the little I have either. Anyone have any insight on this concept?? However, around O I get EWCM that appears on TP when I wipe so that's how I know it's time to hit the :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Huh? is it really true? i've been checking internally few times a day. It's not visible on the tissue when i wipe. :wacko: How many days before O u start getting EWCM??Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not sure if it's true! I stopped just in case :shrug: I've only started charting a month and a half ago and last month I got it 2 days before - enough to show on TP when I wipe. Usually it's most abundant after a BM...that's when they say to check (read it somewhere, forget where now). I check internally once every 3-4 days before O and then again after O but I try to avoid checking around my predicted O.


AFM, I'm back at another airport lounge. Heading to Spain for a week! SUPER excited! I had a great time seeing family but I'm exhausted!!! Our schedule was packed to the max with lots of late nights and early mornings so I'm just sooooo ready to relax and sleep in. We're of to Seville for 3 days and then to Madrid Friday-Tuesday morning. I supposedly will have wifi at both destinations so hopefully I'll be here. I like it here...keeps me sane!!! I'm CD9 and we were supposed to kick off SMEP last night but didn't get to bed until midnight and we were just too exhausted...plus had to get up at 5am to get to airport!! So hopefully tonight will be the night. I guess we'll be doing an odd days SMEP this round :winkwink:

:hug: to all my girls! :flower:


----------



## piglet24

hey guys! thanks for affirming my normalcy. :) i was beginning to feel like I'm a weirdo when my sister said that. 

Someday we will have our turn to be the sexy tummy carriers. :)


----------



## MD1223

So, last night I randomly decided to do another OPK. I was just curious. I had a positive on Thursday morning and likely O'd Thursday based on O cramps and the positive opk. Then, by Friday the OPK was for sure negative - very very light pink. So I stopped testing. But then yesterday I had that random urge to see what it would look like at 4dpo - I was expecting stark white - but it was almost positive again - I mean very close to positive! How weird is that? So I started doing some research and found that it is possible to O twice or just have two LH surges (maybe b/c first didnt lead to O). There were no solid answers that I could find. Of course, OPK can also detect preggo but only WAY later than 4 dpo. Anyway, not sure what to think of that. Very strange! 

Oh, and *piglet*, I am with you too. LOVE preggo bellies. I have a weird desire to touch all my friends bellies - way more than I should, I'm sure. I loved when my bestie was pregnant b/c she didn't care at all. Haha. Can't wait for my own!! 

Sending :dust: to all you ladies! How's everyone feeling? *Smimms* - you feeling any better? :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> So, last night I randomly decided to do another OPK. I was just curious. I had a positive on Thursday morning and likely O'd Thursday based on O cramps and the positive opk. Then, by Friday the OPK was for sure negative - very very light pink. So I stopped testing. But then yesterday I had that random urge to see what it would look like at 4dpo - I was expecting stark white - but it was almost positive again - I mean very close to positive! How weird is that? So I started doing some research and found that it is possible to O twice or just have two LH surges (maybe b/c first didnt lead to O). There were no solid answers that I could find. Of course, OPK can also detect preggo but only WAY later than 4 dpo. Anyway, not sure what to think of that. Very strange!
> 
> Oh, and *piglet*, I am with you too. LOVE preggo bellies. I have a weird desire to touch all my friends bellies - way more than I should, I'm sure. I loved when my bestie was pregnant b/c she didn't care at all. Haha. Can't wait for my own!!
> 
> Sending :dust: to all you ladies! How's everyone feeling? *Smimms* - you feeling any better? :hugs:

Me opk's did that too! I have one positive on day 12 and then it kept getting lighter and lighter (almost white) so I assumed day 12 was it. My temps supported an o on day 12 too. I got the desire to test at 4 dpo (day16) and it was pretty positive. We babydanced that night just to be safe. :) But it was really weird to see a positive that far off from the first one. 
I hope that means good things!!! :hug:


----------



## luna_19

I love preg bellies too! Can't wait to have my own :)

7dpo and nothing much going on, have had on and off cramps since o, bbs might be starting to get sore...


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> So, last night I randomly decided to do another OPK. I was just curious. I had a positive on Thursday morning and likely O'd Thursday based on O cramps and the positive opk. Then, by Friday the OPK was for sure negative - very very light pink. So I stopped testing. But then yesterday I had that random urge to see what it would look like at 4dpo - I was expecting stark white - but it was almost positive again - I mean very close to positive! How weird is that? So I started doing some research and found that it is possible to O twice or just have two LH surges (maybe b/c first didnt lead to O). There were no solid answers that I could find. Of course, OPK can also detect preggo but only WAY later than 4 dpo. Anyway, not sure what to think of that. Very strange!
> 
> Oh, and *piglet*, I am with you too. LOVE preggo bellies. I have a weird desire to touch all my friends bellies - way more than I should, I'm sure. I loved when my bestie was pregnant b/c she didn't care at all. Haha. Can't wait for my own!!
> 
> Sending :dust: to all you ladies! How's everyone feeling? *Smimms* - you feeling any better? :hugs:
> 
> Me opk's did that too! I have one positive on day 12 and then it kept getting lighter and lighter (almost white) so I assumed day 12 was it. My temps supported an o on day 12 too. I got the desire to test at 4 dpo (day16) and it was pretty positive. We babydanced that night just to be safe. :) But it was really weird to see a positive that far off from the first one.
> I hope that means good things!!! :hug:Click to expand...

Haha - that's really funny that we both did the same thing. We thought about babydancing last night, but DH got home so late and I was basically already asleep. I told him about the opk and he asked if we should BD, but I decided I was too tired. FX'd Sunday night BD would catch it if I o'd yesterday. Somehow, I am still pretty convinced I o'd on Thursday. Good to know your temps support your O on cd12. I don't temp, so ??? 

And, YES - FX'd that means something good for us! :) :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> *Breezy* - sorry about the BFN but congratulations on the house! Did you guys choose yet??? I love house shopping and seeing all that's out therefinding a new home. Fresh starts always cheer me up! We'll be doing that next year :flower:
> 
> *Newbie* - I'm on CD9 today and hoping to O on CD16I'm temping so I'm waiting for my temps to dip and they did a bit yesterday but seem to have leveled out again today. Although, I'm traveling so I haven't been able to test at my usual time each day so who knows if my chart will be useful! We were supposed to BD last night but we didn't get to bed until midnight and we had to get up at 5am to get to an airport 3 hours away so we were just too exhausted! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> *Piglet* - I photograph bellies and people post their pictures on their walls so you are totally normal to find them beautiful :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I had the oddest experience yesterday. I was buying supplies in the fabric store to put an order together. Behind me inline was a mother in law and daughter in law. The daughter in law was clearly preggers and they were buying fabric to do her nursery. I talked to them for a good 10 minutes. After I got my cut fabric I went into another isle and had a meltdown. I cried because I was happy for this strange girl and I cried because I could see how much the two ladies cared for each other. Then I cried because I want my turn. Anyone have a random event like this throw you off? I deal with pregnant women all the time but nothing like this has ever happen before. Is this what I have to look forward too? I might go crazy LOL.
> 
> I deal with preggo women and babies all the time as I'm a portrait photographer. There are days when I just don't feel like facing them and being cheerful and happy for them! What is worse, is then spending days retouching their beautiful portraits!!! Staring at the bellies and cute baby facessometimes I just have to step away from the computer and go do something that cheers me up. It's hard. We want this so bad yet we can't be mean or sad around people who have it cause it's a happy/cheerful thing! I definitely feel for youthat must have been hard :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm late in responding but I used to check my CM daily as I too have to check internally but then the girls on another thread I pop by all said they try not to check as they already have very little so they want to keep it all where it's needed. That scared me a bit about checking too often!! I don't want to remove the little I have either. Anyone have any insight on this concept?? However, around O I get EWCM that appears on TP when I wipe so that's how I know it's time to hit the :sex: :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? is it really true? i've been checking internally few times a day. It's not visible on the tissue when i wipe. :wacko: How many days before O u start getting EWCM??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure if it's true! I stopped just in case :shrug: I've only started charting a month and a half ago and last month I got it 2 days before - enough to show on TP when I wipe. Usually it's most abundant after a BM...that's when they say to check (read it somewhere, forget where now). I check internally once every 3-4 days before O and then again after O but I try to avoid checking around my predicted O.
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm back at another airport lounge. Heading to Spain for a week! SUPER excited! I had a great time seeing family but I'm exhausted!!! Our schedule was packed to the max with lots of late nights and early mornings so I'm just sooooo ready to relax and sleep in. We're of to Seville for 3 days and then to Madrid Friday-Tuesday morning. I supposedly will have wifi at both destinations so hopefully I'll be here. I like it here...keeps me sane!!! I'm CD9 and we were supposed to kick off SMEP last night but didn't get to bed until midnight and we were just too exhausted...plus had to get up at 5am to get to airport!! So hopefully tonight will be the night. I guess we'll be doing an odd days SMEP this round :winkwink:
> 
> :hug: to all my girls! :flower:Click to expand...

HI MrsChezek, almost the same countdown that I'm currently on! Im not sure which wait is worse....the lead up to O or the TWW (which for me is really only 11 days with my LP).

This is only month number 2 for me, so really just getting started. Im not sure what to expect in terms of time frames, but my Accupuncturist says it will probably take around 6 months or so!!! I hope I have enough patience to last that long!!!

:dust::dust: for everyone


----------



## cfox

@Newbie32

So here's the brief (kinda) version of my TTC story.

I went off the pill in July last year, cycle was wacky for a bit, not really trying, but not preventing and then got pregnant in October. I was still getting a :BFN: when I was about 20 DPO (approximately) and then went to the Dr at 26 DPO and got a :BFP:
Had all the bloodwork and check ups along the way, had a missed m/c then D & C the next day at just over 15 weeks. 
That sucked.....
Took 2 cycles off as recommended the the ObGyn and started again 2 months ago so I guess that makes this the 3rd cycle we've been TTC since the m/c..... and that's me!

My cycle has been anywhere from 29 - 34 days since the m/c. 30 days last month. I've been temping this time, bought OPKs online and started using them last month. Last cycle I wasn't too nuts during the TWW but the one before was brutal. I had too much time on my hands and was overthinking it all way too much! I'm looking for cycle buddies too - happy to talk and support each other through TWW and any other part of this journey :flower:

25 seems such a short cycle to me! I saw someone had suggested B6 to lengthen your lut phase. Good plan. I take it already as well. Try taking it with the water from your work! What are those ladies doing to get their :bfp:s?

I'm on CD9 now and going to wait until about CD13 to start using the OPKs again. I think I Oed about CD15 last month. The OPKs arrived on CD 16 and there was a faint line, fainter the next day and nothing the day after so I think I may have just missed it with the testing but we had been :sex: every other day since CD9.

There are sooo many things to read, study, research and fabulous forums like this one to talk to people on. I'm using countdown-to-pregnancy to track my temps and O dates etc. It's the one that works best for me. I've been check out the charts on taking-charge-of-your-pregnancy, and I really like babycentre too. 

Happy :sex: with DH and keep me posted on the rest of your journey :happydance:

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## cfox

piglet24 said:


> Any of you guys heard of Enduranz capsule? i rad somewhere that its good for hubby to take this vitamins. is this like the viagra thing?

I hadn't heard of it before but it looks like a combination of herbal viagra and a general testosterone booster. There are a lot of supplements available for males to help get them in the best shape when TTC. I've read and heard good things about FertilAid - you can get it for men and women. My DH isn't taking anything specific but my family is part of a naturopathy business so I have plenty of supplements around the house, (many of the amino acids, vitamins and minerals that are in FertilAid) and I give him some every now and then :winkwink:

Are you looking for something in particular for your DH or just wanting to increase your chances of a :bfp:?


----------



## Newbie32

cfox said:


> @Newbie32
> 
> So here's the brief (kinda) version of my TTC story.
> 
> I went off the pill in July last year, cycle was wacky for a bit, not really trying, but not preventing and then got pregnant in October. I was still getting a :BFN: when I was about 20 DPO (approximately) and then went to the Dr at 26 DPO and got a :BFP:
> Had all the bloodwork and check ups along the way, had a missed m/c then D & C the next day at just over 15 weeks.
> That sucked.....
> Took 2 cycles off as recommended the the ObGyn and started again 2 months ago so I guess that makes this the 3rd cycle we've been TTC since the m/c..... and that's me!
> 
> My cycle has been anywhere from 29 - 34 days since the m/c. 30 days last month. I've been temping this time, bought OPKs online and started using them last month. Last cycle I wasn't too nuts during the TWW but the one before was brutal. I had too much time on my hands and was overthinking it all way too much! I'm looking for cycle buddies too - happy to talk and support each other through TWW and any other part of this journey :flower:
> 
> 25 seems such a short cycle to me! I saw someone had suggested B6 to lengthen your lut phase. Good plan. I take it already as well. Try taking it with the water from your work! What are those ladies doing to get their :bfp:s?
> 
> I'm on CD9 now and going to wait until about CD13 to start using the OPKs again. I think I Oed about CD15 last month. The OPKs arrived on CD 16 and there was a faint line, fainter the next day and nothing the day after so I think I may have just missed it with the testing but we had been :sex: every other day since CD9.
> 
> There are sooo many things to read, study, research and fabulous forums like this one to talk to people on. I'm using countdown-to-pregnancy to track my temps and O dates etc. It's the one that works best for me. I've been check out the charts on taking-charge-of-your-pregnancy, and I really like babycentre too.
> 
> Happy :sex: with DH and keep me posted on the rest of your journey :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

Hi Cfox 

Thanks for sharing your TCC story! Im so sorry for your loss, it must have been devastating.

Mine is pretty brief at the moment! I went off BCP at the start of the year but purely to let my cycle sort itself out before we started TTC. Hubby is older than me (39) so has been keen as to start trying for years!! But I've decided now is probably about as ready as we will ever be :winkwink:

So we officially started last month....what i didnt realise before joining these forums and doing some research was the affect of things like caffeine on male fertility, or I would have gotten hubby off the coffee (he was having at least 4-5 cups a day) months ago! I've got him on some good multi's now, and green tea instead of coffee (poor guy!!)

Im also on countdowntopregnancy and use the fertility friend app on my phone, i cant seem to get enough information on all of this stuff, every day i seem to find new things i want to google and look up (completely obsessed!!!)

I'd love a cycle buddy too 

I've been reading a fair bit on the luteal phase (surprise surprise!) and taking B6 to extend it...there is B6 in the pre natal vitamins I'm taking, but have only been taking them for about a month or so, so I'm not sure a) how long they take to potentially have an impact, and b) if the amount of B6 in there is enough to assist! I figured we would have another go this month, and I'll see if there is any difference in the LP, and if its still concerning me I might go speak to my gyno about it next month. Hubby also said he might like to get his sperm checked if we dont have any luck this month, just so we can find out if we have the odds stacked for or against us...

Last month i started getting +opks on CD14, but i was only checking mid morning and not also at night, however the +opks lasted for 7 days!!! I knew I had o'd though because my temp rose on cd15. This month I am testing once in the morning, and then again in the afternoon if I am able to hold off going to the toilet for enough hours first! Can be challenging when trying to remain hydrated and into the green tea to help produce as much CM as possible.

Last month i did notice that I had barely any fertile CM...so we have bought some conceive well this month and going to see if that can provide any assistance!

So we should basically o at almost the same time this month! Fingers crossed for us both to have a successful little sticky bean this month!!

Oh and as for the girls at work 'accidents' apparently!!! I'll keep drinking the water just in case:winkwink:


----------



## piglet24

cfox said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you guys heard of Enduranz capsule? i rad somewhere that its good for hubby to take this vitamins. is this like the viagra thing?
> 
> I hadn't heard of it before but it looks like a combination of herbal viagra and a general testosterone booster. There are a lot of supplements available for males to help get them in the best shape when TTC. I've read and heard good things about FertilAid - you can get it for men and women. My DH isn't taking anything specific but my family is part of a naturopathy business so I have plenty of supplements around the house, (many of the amino acids, vitamins and minerals that are in FertilAid) and I give him some every now and then :winkwink:
> 
> Are you looking for something in particular for your DH or just wanting to increase your chances of a :bfp:?Click to expand...

hi cfox! I just want to increase our chances for the coveted BFP. :winkwink:

if only i could take in all vitamins for me and as wells as for hubby we would do that. its almost 2 years since we started TTC. It has been a long and crazy journey. And so far, finding this forum made this a bit easier. btw, that enduranz vitamins, we are still thinking of buying and if its available in the market. i think its only available in the Philippines. So the shipping going here would expensive and it sucks.


----------



## Kmae

Newbie & cfox, looks like there are a few of us around cd10; I hope this tread explodes with BFPs this month! :sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie & cfox, looks like there are a few of us around cd10; I hope this tread explodes with BFPs this month! :sex::spermy::dust:

Yes please Kmae!

Extra :dust::dust: this month for all of us this month!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Girls!

Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## nikkih1288

so excited for this month. Next month I go to a high risk ob to see what he has to say. I'm hoping to be preggers by then! We :sex: last night and I am entering my fertile period/ 5 days to ovulation !


----------



## MayJan

nikkih1288 said:


> so excited for this month. Next month I go to a high risk ob to see what he has to say. I'm hoping to be preggers by then! We :sex: last night and I am entering my fertile period/ 5 days to ovulation !

Good luck Nikkih and Happy :sex:


----------



## luna_19

Feeling really good about this cycle!


----------



## MD1223

Good luck *Mrs. Chez and Nikki*! Catch those eggies! 

Yay, *Luna*! FX'd for you! 

Afm - AGHhhhhhh!!!! The waiting! And, waiting! And, it's only 6 dpo. It feels like this 2ww is dragging on much more than previous ones. So ready for the weekend. Being at work and trying to think/read just makes it that much harder - I can't concentrate. 

How is everyone else doing? Cycle buddies? *BakingB, Lily, and Smimms?*


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:

Your trip sounds awesome! Perfect time for baby making. :)


----------



## Alisa SD

:witch: showed up this AM!!! Hmph.


----------



## MD1223

Alisa SD said:


> :witch: showed up this AM!!! Hmph.

:hugs: I'm sorry Alisa! FX'd this next cycle is yours!


----------



## Breezy81

Alisa SD said:


> :witch: showed up this AM!!! Hmph.

I'm sorry Alisa :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:

I wish I was on your trip, hope you guys are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Breezy81

Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh: 

Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:

Anyone testing this weekend?


----------



## Veganlily

Hi everyone! Sorry Alisa and fx'ed baking. Afm I know this is soooooo dangerous and it's suuuppppeeeeerrrrr early but I sort of *feel* pregnant, you know? I have a full week before I can test, so we will see what happens with symptoms between now and then.

:dust: to all


----------



## bakingbabe

Alisa SD said:


> :witch: showed up this AM!!! Hmph.

I'm so sorry, Alisa. :hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Good luck *Mrs. Chez and Nikki*! Catch those eggies!
> 
> Yay, *Luna*! FX'd for you!
> 
> Afm - AGHhhhhhh!!!! The waiting! And, waiting! And, it's only 6 dpo. It feels like this 2ww is dragging on much more than previous ones. So ready for the weekend. Being at work and trying to think/read just makes it that much harder - I can't concentrate.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Cycle buddies? *BakingB, Lily, and Smimms?*

Tomorrow is 12dpo but I don't think I'll test yet. Trying to hold off til Sunday if I can. Still holding on to some hope but I'm kind of concerned that I don't have any symptoms at all this month. I'm going with the flow this month, let's see what this weekend brings. :) 

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: alisa

Good luck bakingbabe! This thread is overdue for another bfp :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh:
> 
> Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:

Fx for ya! Hope the doc gets back to you with some good news! :dust:

AFM I haven't checked in in a couple days because I needed some time to not think about ttc, especially after my intense disappointment this past week. I am on day 4 of my soy, and waiting for AF to finish up. Temping is going pretty well, I am surprised that I have been able to remember to take my temperature every morning. Hoping that this gives me some insight into how my cycles are working. :flower:


----------



## cfox

nikkih1288 said:


> so excited for this month. Next month I go to a high risk ob to see what he has to say. I'm hoping to be preggers by then! We :sex: last night and I am entering my fertile period/ 5 days to ovulation !

Amen to getting busy with the :sex: before you're fertile window opens! 
DH says he will always be ready to go when I tell him but I'm a big fan of :sex: for recreation not just procreation. I'm about the same CD as you, hoping to O in about 5 days :winkwink:

Yay, cycle buddies.

I hope you get your :bfp: this month or at the very least have a great time practising! :happydance:

I have friends in NJ but haven't been to visit yet. They're in Hoboken. Is that far from you?


----------



## Newbie32

Well im not sure about everyone else but Im starting to get impatient for this little egg to drop! Just a few more days to go.....

So sorry Alisa, hopefully this cycle will the the one:hugs::hugs:

time to spread the :dust::dust::dust: ladies!


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:

Sounds like ideal :sex: conditions to me!!! 

My distraction to keep my mind on things other than babies this month is picking up our new puppy tonight!! Will be good to give my mind something other than conceiving to focus on!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Breezy81 said:


> Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh:
> 
> Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend?

Good luck Breezy! FX for a :bfp: for you 
:dust:


----------



## MD1223

Newbie32 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds like ideal :sex: conditions to me!!!
> 
> My distraction to keep my mind on things other than babies this month is picking up our new puppy tonight!! Will be good to give my mind something other than conceiving to focus on!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Oh fun!! What kind of puppy are you getting?


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh:
> 
> Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone testing this weekend?

GL Breezy!!! FX'd for you!


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck *Mrs. Chez and Nikki*! Catch those eggies!
> 
> Yay, *Luna*! FX'd for you!
> 
> Afm - AGHhhhhhh!!!! The waiting! And, waiting! And, it's only 6 dpo. It feels like this 2ww is dragging on much more than previous ones. So ready for the weekend. Being at work and trying to think/read just makes it that much harder - I can't concentrate.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Cycle buddies? *BakingB, Lily, and Smimms?*
> 
> Tomorrow is 12dpo but I don't think I'll test yet. Trying to hold off til Sunday if I can. Still holding on to some hope but I'm kind of concerned that I don't have any symptoms at all this month. I'm going with the flow this month, let's see what this weekend brings. :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ooh! Exciting! How'd we get so separated? Tomorrow is only 7 dpo for me. Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign! I'm proud of you for being so patient. I don't think I could hold out. FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Here's to ANOTHER GO!!! :dust:


----------



## MD1223

Veganlily said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry Alisa and fx'ed baking. Afm I know this is soooooo dangerous and it's suuuppppeeeeerrrrr early but I sort of *feel* pregnant, you know? I have a full week before I can test, so we will see what happens with symptoms between now and then.
> 
> :dust: to all

That's awesome, Lily! I hope this is it for you!!! I am feeling good about this cycle too. This waiting thing is hard. Grrr. 

FX'd for you!!!


----------



## MD1223

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh:
> 
> Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:
> 
> Fx for ya! Hope the doc gets back to you with some good news! :dust:
> 
> AFM I haven't checked in in a couple days because I needed some time to not think about ttc, especially after my intense disappointment this past week. I am on day 4 of my soy, and waiting for AF to finish up. Temping is going pretty well, I am surprised that I have been able to remember to take my temperature every morning. Hoping that this gives me some insight into how my cycles are working. :flower:Click to expand...


Welcome back! I felt the same way last cycle right after AF and will probs do the same if AF shows her icky face again this cycle. It is good to take a step back and relax before gearing up again. It is really hard to go through these roller coasters each month. Good luck and FX'd for you this cycle!!


----------



## MD1223

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

*Let's get the 's rolling in here!*


----------



## Newbie32

MD1223 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds like ideal :sex: conditions to me!!!
> 
> My distraction to keep my mind on things other than babies this month is picking up our new puppy tonight!! Will be good to give my mind something other than conceiving to focus on!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fun!! What kind of puppy are you getting?Click to expand...

A little King Charles Cavalier, she is 8 weeks old and cute as a button 

Judging from how active our other little KCC was when she was a puppy I am sure that this new one will keep me occupied and maybe a little less obsessed with TCC!!!:happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Newbie32 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds like ideal :sex: conditions to me!!!
> 
> My distraction to keep my mind on things other than babies this month is picking up our new puppy tonight!! Will be good to give my mind something other than conceiving to focus on!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fun!! What kind of puppy are you getting?Click to expand...
> 
> A little King Charles Cavalier, she is 8 weeks old and cute as a button
> 
> Judging from how active our other little KCC was when she was a puppy I am sure that this new one will keep me occupied and maybe a little less obsessed with TCC!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Awe! That's awesome. Good idea too! :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

MD1223 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Kicked off SMEP yesterday and starting to get increased levels of CM so I guess body is gearing up for O :thumbup: Not much else to report!! Off to sightsee Sevilla (Spain) :happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds like ideal :sex: conditions to me!!!
> 
> My distraction to keep my mind on things other than babies this month is picking up our new puppy tonight!! Will be good to give my mind something other than conceiving to focus on!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fun!! What kind of puppy are you getting?Click to expand...
> 
> A little King Charles Cavalier, she is 8 weeks old and cute as a button
> 
> Judging from how active our other little KCC was when she was a puppy I am sure that this new one will keep me occupied and maybe a little less obsessed with TCC!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Awe! That's awesome. Good idea too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Operation TTC Distraction is almost underway!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Kmae

Newbie32 said:


> Well im not sure about everyone else but Im starting to get impatient for this little egg to drop! Just a few more days to go.....
> 
> So sorry Alisa, hopefully this cycle will the the one:hugs::hugs:
> 
> time to spread the :dust::dust::dust: ladies!

I'm getting impatient too! Come out come out wherever you are! I love King Charles'. I have a furry baby too but mine is 4 years old (lab mix that still thinks she's 1)! Please share a pic once you get one!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well im not sure about everyone else but Im starting to get impatient for this little egg to drop! Just a few more days to go.....
> 
> So sorry Alisa, hopefully this cycle will the the one:hugs::hugs:
> 
> time to spread the :dust::dust::dust: ladies!
> 
> I'm getting impatient too! Come out come out wherever you are! I love King Charles'. I have a furry baby too but mine is 4 years old (lab mix that still thinks she's 1)! Please share a pic once you get one!Click to expand...

This is my other little princess, Molly, she is 7 months now and this was her on the day we brought her home 

I'll post a pic of Ruby (new pup) after I get her this afternoon!

Just need to make sure hubby isnt sooo distracted with her that he doesnt want to :sex: because i think its time to get those :spermy: on the job!!!
 



Attached Files:







Molly.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luna_19

omg newbie cavaliers are one of the cutest dogs ever!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> omg newbie cavaliers are one of the cutest dogs ever!

:happydance:

Yeah...and she knows it!!! Impossible to get cranky with this one when she is being naughty...too cute!


----------



## Kmae

OMG Newbie! You gotta be kidding me! That is one of the cutest pups ever!!! Can't wait to see the new one! Don't let those cuties take your eye off the prize!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> OMG Newbie! You gotta be kidding me! That is one of the cutest pups ever!!! Can't wait to see the new one! Don't let those cuties take your eye off the prize!

:winkwink:

We got her on Christmas eve last year....saw her at the pet shop and HAD to have her!!! 

Although she is much bigger now she is still just as cute!

And yes - eyes remaining on the prize tonight even if have to lock Hubby in the bedroom! lol


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck *Mrs. Chez and Nikki*! Catch those eggies!
> 
> Yay, *Luna*! FX'd for you!
> 
> Afm - AGHhhhhhh!!!! The waiting! And, waiting! And, it's only 6 dpo. It feels like this 2ww is dragging on much more than previous ones. So ready for the weekend. Being at work and trying to think/read just makes it that much harder - I can't concentrate.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Cycle buddies? *BakingB, Lily, and Smimms?*
> 
> Tomorrow is 12dpo but I don't think I'll test yet. Trying to hold off til Sunday if I can. Still holding on to some hope but I'm kind of concerned that I don't have any symptoms at all this month. I'm going with the flow this month, let's see what this weekend brings. :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Exciting! How'd we get so separated? Tomorrow is only 7 dpo for me. Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign! I'm proud of you for being so patient. I don't think I could hold out. FX'd for you!!!!Click to expand...

I'm not usually this patient, ha!! My friend told me that when I got pregnant, I would feel this relaxed, almost at peace feeling. Like a relief or something. let's hope, she's right because I totally have this at peace feeling. Not to say I won't be disappointed if it's a no. 
I just took the "if it's meant to be, it's meant to be" mantra this cycle. I hope the positive energy worked!!!
I o pretty early in my cycle, around day 12 or 13. So that's probably where we got separated. :) I'm trying to practice patience and we will see how it works out. :) I have a bit of cramping all over my lady parts tonight so who knows what the old body is doing!! I stressed myself so much the last two months that I just need to relax this cycle to keep sane!!
:hug:


----------



## piglet24

I'm sorry Alisa.

I'm on my CD19. think I O'd on CD13 because of the injection. I'm not feeling anything unusual. hohum.


----------



## rmsh1

Onto a new cycle for me, just had a 27 day anovulatory cycle :(


----------



## MayJan

rmsh1 said:


> Onto a new cycle for me, just had a 27 day anovulatory cycle :(

I'm sorry rmsh :hugs: but at least u have a shorter cycle. Good luck to ur new cycle!!! r u taking anything new this time? i remember u said u want to try agnus castus and sth else..


----------



## rmsh1

Since I STILL havent had my bloods taken (was waiting to O!) I am going to just take fertility tea. It does have some agnus castus in it. I dont want to start the vitex until I get bloods done as I want to see what my hormones are like without any help from anything. I am calling my doctor today to see if I should get day 3 bloods tomorrow. This AF is not normal, very light and brown, rather than red. But I believe it is an AF. And I definitely did not ovulate


----------



## MayJan

*rmsh* - hope everything's ok with ur blood test.. i'll get mine done if i dont get BFP this cycle as well.. so FC!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry Alisa and rmsh, Fx for the next cycle. Rmsh - hope that the short cycle is a good thing. I'm no doc but i'd like to think that the short cycle is your body is resetting itself and this strange flow was a type of a detox.

good luck for testing breezy.

veganlily - hope this is it for you.

afm - I tried to keep myself in ''fetile period'' mode for al long as possible to make it shorter but definately in the 2ww now. Need to go hide all my sticks away to avoid premature peeing.


----------



## ZeeZ

Oh I forgot to ask Rmsh - I thought that agnus catus was the same as Vitex? They seem to be used interchangebly on some PCOS forums.


----------



## rmsh1

ZeeZ said:


> Sorry Alisa and rmsh, Fx for the next cycle. Rmsh - hope that the short cycle is a good thing. I'm no doc but i'd like to think that the short cycle is your body is resetting itself and this strange flow was a type of a detox.

I hope this is true, it was probably more a 26 day cycle, which is my shortest ever I believe, as yesterday I had what i called watery spotting, but I think I should probably call it light flow too as it was constant all day and required a liner


----------



## rmsh1

ZeeZ said:


> Oh I forgot to ask Rmsh - I thought that agnus catus was the same as Vitex? They seem to be used interchangebly on some PCOS forums.

Yes they are the same thing, but the concentration in the fertility tea is very low, so I dont think it will do too much for me. I have the tincture that I want to start after I get bloods taken (unless my cycle has reset itself and maybe I will get my 33 day cycles back.....)


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *nikkih*! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!! I'm not too happy with my temp chart but I'm hoping that's just all the travel and time zone changes mucking with it. I'm supposed to start OPKs today but I might wait until tomorrow as to decrease the number of doing them. I'm CD11 and I don't expect to O until CD15-17 (but that's just based on 2 months data so who knows!!!).

*MD* - wouldn't it be cool if I conceive in Spain??? I'd love a story like that&#8230;I'd have to name the baby something Spanish sounding. he he he I saw this tshirt yesterday and it made me crack up. It was a bit vulgar and normally would turn me off but this time it totally made me smile. It said "Sevilla's Triathlon" then it had 3 pictures with headlines: Eating, Sleeping, BDing (but using the F word). I thought to myself - how true!!!

Sorry to hear that *Alisa*! :hugs: FX for next cycle!

Congrats *Newbie* on the new furbaby!!!! SOOO cute :hugs:

Hugs to *rmsh*! GL on this next cycle!! :hugs:

*Breezy* - did you get your results back yet??

AFM, all is well...planning to BD again tonight and start OPKs tomorrow...2 days later than suggested but it's hard on vaca!!!!

:hug: to all of you!!!! Especially those testing soon...FX!
:dust:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Yay *nikkih*! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!! I'm not too happy with my temp chart but I'm hoping that's just all the travel and time zone changes mucking with it. I'm supposed to start OPKs today but I might wait until tomorrow as to decrease the number of doing them. I'm CD11 and I don't expect to O until CD15-17 (but that's just based on 2 months data so who knows!!!).
> 
> *MD* - wouldn't it be cool if I conceive in Spain??? I'd love a story like thatI'd have to name the baby something Spanish sounding. he he he I saw this tshirt yesterday and it made me crack up. It was a bit vulgar and normally would turn me off but this time it totally made me smile. It said "Sevilla's Triathlon" then it had 3 pictures with headlines: Eating, Sleeping, BDing (but using the F word). I thought to myself - how true!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that *Alisa*! :hugs: FX for next cycle!
> 
> Congrats *Newbie* on the new furbaby!!!! SOOO cute :hugs:
> 
> Hugs to *rmsh*! GL on this next cycle!! :hugs:
> 
> *Breezy* - did you get your results back yet??
> 
> AFM, all is well...planning to BD again tonight and start OPKs tomorrow...2 days later than suggested but it's hard on vaca!!!!
> 
> :hug: to all of you!!!! Especially those testing soon...FX!
> :dust:

Glad you are having a good time in Spain!!!

I have not been writing much at the moment but am waiting to ov so nothing much to say!!!! I think I will be ov in next couple of days - based on FF and ov sticks getting darker. BD last night and then going to tonight and everyday until temp increase. I will be in Spain for my TWW so hopefully will take my mind off it. I don't think there is wifi so will have to catch up when I get back (hopefully with a BFP!!!)

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Joey1979 said:


> Glad you are having a good time in Spain!!!
> 
> I have not been writing much at the moment but am waiting to ov so nothing much to say!!!! I think I will be ov in next couple of days - based on FF and ov sticks getting darker. BD last night and then going to tonight and everyday until temp increase. I will be in Spain for my TWW so hopefully will take my mind off it. I don't think there is wifi so will have to catch up when I get back (hopefully with a BFP!!!)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xx

I feel a bit guilty not doing OPKs since my temps are a bit off due to travel but I guess not guilty enough to do it!!! I'm just really enjoying the break and food and wine and I guess a month of 'que sera, sera' won't kill anyone! I'll OPK tomorrow cause I know it will be possible and then we'll see.

When do you leave for spain?? We're having such a great time!!!


----------



## MD1223

Newbie32 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well im not sure about everyone else but Im starting to get impatient for this little egg to drop! Just a few more days to go.....
> 
> So sorry Alisa, hopefully this cycle will the the one:hugs::hugs:
> 
> time to spread the :dust::dust::dust: ladies!
> 
> I'm getting impatient too! Come out come out wherever you are! I love King Charles'. I have a furry baby too but mine is 4 years old (lab mix that still thinks she's 1)! Please share a pic once you get one!Click to expand...
> 
> This is my other little princess, Molly, she is 7 months now and this was her on the day we brought her home
> 
> I'll post a pic of Ruby (new pup) after I get her this afternoon!
> 
> Just need to make sure hubby isnt sooo distracted with her that he doesnt want to :sex: because i think its time to get those :spermy: on the job!!!Click to expand...

OH MY Goodness, she is adorable. I want!


----------



## Breezy81

aawwwwww love the pups! 

We have 2 of our own, a bossy yorkie who runs the house and a timid mix pup who my hubby adopted for my bday a few years ago. Love having them around. 

I haven't gotten my results yet it's 9am here. They usually call after lunch time. The wait is driving me crazy!!! :wacko: I'm really hoping this is it. It's been soooooo long. It makes me wonder if it's ever going to happen. 

I'll keep you guys posted......


----------



## MD1223

:hugs: *rmsh*. It does sound promising that that could be your body adjusting itself. I hope so. FX'd!

*MrsChez* - Haha - that's awesome. Love it. Glad you are having such an amazing time. And, yes, so cool if you conceived in Spain! That would be such a great story. I feel like a lot of people conceive on vacay b/c they are much more relaxed. FX'd!!! 

*BakingB* - So glad you are feeling super relaxed this cycle. That's so nice. And, those little cramps are a good sign too! Ahhh! I hope we all get our bfps!!! FX'd!!!

*Breezy* - Thinking about you and keeping everything crossed. Hope you are having a great time with your sister (or does she get in tomorrow?? In any event, I hope you have a great time with your sis.)


----------



## piglet24

Breezy81 said:


> aawwwwww love the pups!
> 
> We have 2 of our own, a bossy yorkie who runs the house and a timid mix pup who my hubby adopted for my bday a few years ago. Love having them around.
> 
> I haven't gotten my results yet it's 9am here. They usually call after lunch time. The wait is driving me crazy!!! :wacko: I'm really hoping this is it. It's been soooooo long. It makes me wonder if it's ever going to happen.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted......

wishing you all the best breezy!! i hope this is it!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: rmsh


I'm pretty sure I say this every cycle but I think this might be it! :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo....I broke down and went to get blood work today, I get the results tomorrow. I haven't tested since Saturday, that stark white once again broke my heart so I figured it would be easier to handle the sad news from a nurse. I don't have any symptoms but a little cramping. :dohh:
> 
> Sis comes in town tomorrow night for the weekend and we decided to build a house so lots going on this week/weekend! :happydance:
> 
> Fx for ya! Hope the doc gets back to you with some good news! :dust:
> 
> AFM I haven't checked in in a couple days because I needed some time to not think about ttc, especially after my intense disappointment this past week. I am on day 4 of my soy, and waiting for AF to finish up. Temping is going pretty well, I am surprised that I have been able to remember to take my temperature every morning. Hoping that this gives me some insight into how my cycles are working. :flower:Click to expand...


GL with tempting! :thumbup: I really hope the soy works for you, I've heard such great things about it.


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are having a good time in Spain!!!
> 
> I have not been writing much at the moment but am waiting to ov so nothing much to say!!!! I think I will be ov in next couple of days - based on FF and ov sticks getting darker. BD last night and then going to tonight and everyday until temp increase. I will be in Spain for my TWW so hopefully will take my mind off it. I don't think there is wifi so will have to catch up when I get back (hopefully with a BFP!!!)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xx
> 
> I feel a bit guilty not doing OPKs since my temps are a bit off due to travel but I guess not guilty enough to do it!!! I'm just really enjoying the break and food and wine and I guess a month of 'que sera, sera' won't kill anyone! I'll OPK tomorrow cause I know it will be possible and then we'll see.
> 
> When do you leave for spain?? We're having such a great time!!!Click to expand...

Good for you!! Hope it works for you this month!!! My temps seem to be all over and I have no excuse :nope: But just got a smiley on cbdm so def bd tonight!!! 
We go to Spain on Monday - so looking forward to the weather! We are staying at my Aunt's apartment so it will be totally relaxing - just what I need! When do you go home? 

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: rmsh
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I say this every cycle but I think this might be it! :haha:

Thanks. When I finally get to see someone about my thyroid, I am going to ask them about taking soy. There are mixed views on taking it if you have thyrod problems, but I REALLY REALLY want to try it :( 

Will have to see what this cycle does now. I am getting day 3 bloods taken tomorrow


----------



## Breezy81

Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:

We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

Breezy81 said:


> Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:
> 
> We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:

It was wrong of the office to suggest you might be pregnant in the first place. I am so sorry. I know that feeling when you get the blood test results. The waiting burns an ulcer right into your tummy and the results cut like a knife. (Oh the tears) 
You will feel better about all of this by tomorrow morning. Treat yourself REALLY special today. Eat some really bad food that you LOVE, nap, get a pedicure or a massage and "this too shall pass." Take care of yourself Breezy. It's only been 4 months for me, but I have a stinking suspicion I might be where you're at in a few years.


----------



## Breezy81

Alisa SD said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:
> 
> We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:
> 
> It was wrong of the office to suggest you might be pregnant in the first place. I am so sorry. I know that feeling when you get the blood test results. The waiting burns an ulcer right into your tummy and the results cut like a knife. (Oh the tears)
> You will feel better about all of this by tomorrow morning. Treat yourself REALLY special today. Eat some really bad food that you LOVE, nap, get a pedicure or a massage and "this too shall pass." Take care of yourself Breezy. It's only been 4 months for me, but I have a stinking suspicion I might be where you're at in a few years.Click to expand...

It was soooooo completely wrong of them! I'm so devistated right now, this has got to be one of the worst feelings ever. I was so so excited. I asked what the next step is she said well I don't really know, let me call you back at that point I looked at my husband and told him we are done with all of this. We've spent thousands and thousands of dollars and they can't seem to give us anything besides o well that didn't work let us take some more of your money and try this, take this pill.....I can't take it anymore. :nope:


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry breezy :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:
> 
> We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:

Wow. I am so sorry that they did that to you. Sometimes I think that doctors just don't get how hard and emotionally draining this can be on us. Treat yourself to something very nice to help you feel better and know that even on your break we are all here for you even if you just want to chat. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Breezy :hugs:



Newbie32 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well im not sure about everyone else but Im starting to get impatient for this little egg to drop! Just a few more days to go.....
> 
> So sorry Alisa, hopefully this cycle will the the one:hugs::hugs:
> 
> time to spread the :dust::dust::dust: ladies!
> 
> I'm getting impatient too! Come out come out wherever you are! I love King Charles'. I have a furry baby too but mine is 4 years old (lab mix that still thinks she's 1)! Please share a pic once you get one!Click to expand...
> 
> This is my other little princess, Molly, she is 7 months now and this was her on the day we brought her home
> 
> I'll post a pic of Ruby (new pup) after I get her this afternoon!
> 
> Just need to make sure hubby isnt sooo distracted with her that he doesnt want to :sex: because i think its time to get those :spermy: on the job!!!Click to expand...


Tooooooooooooooo Cute :) thanks for sharing!


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:
> 
> We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:
> 
> It was wrong of the office to suggest you might be pregnant in the first place. I am so sorry. I know that feeling when you get the blood test results. The waiting burns an ulcer right into your tummy and the results cut like a knife. (Oh the tears)
> You will feel better about all of this by tomorrow morning. Treat yourself REALLY special today. Eat some really bad food that you LOVE, nap, get a pedicure or a massage and "this too shall pass." Take care of yourself Breezy. It's only been 4 months for me, but I have a stinking suspicion I might be where you're at in a few years.Click to expand...
> 
> It was soooooo completely wrong of them! I'm so devistated right now, this has got to be one of the worst feelings ever. I was so so excited. I asked what the next step is she said well I don't really know, let me call you back at that point I looked at my husband and told him we are done with all of this. We've spent thousands and thousands of dollars and they can't seem to give us anything besides o well that didn't work let us take some more of your money and try this, take this pill.....I can't take it anymore. :nope:Click to expand...

Breezy, I am so sorry. My heart aches for you. I will be praying for you that you get your time. And, ditto, to all that Alisa said. I am so so sorry, honey. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm so so so sorry, Breezy! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Joey1979 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey1979 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are having a good time in Spain!!!
> 
> I have not been writing much at the moment but am waiting to ov so nothing much to say!!!! I think I will be ov in next couple of days - based on FF and ov sticks getting darker. BD last night and then going to tonight and everyday until temp increase. I will be in Spain for my TWW so hopefully will take my mind off it. I don't think there is wifi so will have to catch up when I get back (hopefully with a BFP!!!)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xx
> 
> I feel a bit guilty not doing OPKs since my temps are a bit off due to travel but I guess not guilty enough to do it!!! I'm just really enjoying the break and food and wine and I guess a month of 'que sera, sera' won't kill anyone! I'll OPK tomorrow cause I know it will be possible and then we'll see.
> 
> When do you leave for spain?? We're having such a great time!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you!! Hope it works for you this month!!! My temps seem to be all over and I have no excuse :nope: But just got a smiley on cbdm so def bd tonight!!!
> We go to Spain on Monday - so looking forward to the weather! We are staying at my Aunt's apartment so it will be totally relaxing - just what I need! When do you go home?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

We fly home on Tusday morning :( boo hiss! I love it here!!! Heading back to Madrid tomorrow - totally loved Sevilla. Where r u going again? Barcelona?


----------



## MrsChezek

Augh. So sorry Breezy! I really thought you'd get the bfp you deserve!!! So sad :cry: My heart goes out to you and your DH. Do what you need to take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Breezy, those jerks! I'm so sorry you are going through this as if things were not so hard already. We are here for you whenever you need us.:hugs:


----------



## MayJan

I'm so sorry to hear that, Breezy.. :hug:


----------



## ZeeZ

*Rmsh* - Good luck with all your blood tests, let us know how that goes. When do you get to see the thyriod specialist? there is so much conflicting info about soy but from what I hear if it is going to work it will work quickly (first few months) or not at alland you only take it for 5 days so maybe it will be ok. 

*MrsChezek* - Glad you're having a great trip and don't worry about the lack of OPKs on holiday. hope you're just having lots of fun BDing though.

*Breezy* - I'm sooo sorry. I can't believe they did that to you.

hope everyone has an awesome weekend


----------



## rmsh1

my visit with the nurse went well. She took bloods for everything on my sheets except progesterone, and I will get that whenever I ovulate next. I get blood results next week. So I am in limbo now with no idea what my body will do this cycle. My AF has turned heavy and more like a regular AF now.

I am worried about PCOS, as my first 6-8 cycles off bc were regular (and bc shrinks cysts), but now they are all over the place, with an anovulatory thrown in, so could be PCOS. No idea if that will show up in the blood work I had taken. I might see what the results are and then go see my doctor again.

But the soy is looking better and better for me


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs::hugs::hugs: breezy


----------



## ZeeZ

rmsh1 said:


> my visit with the nurse went well. She took bloods for everything on my sheets except progesterone, and I will get that whenever I ovulate next. I get blood results next week. So I am in limbo now with no idea what my body will do this cycle. My AF has turned heavy and more like a regular AF now.
> 
> I am worried about PCOS, as my first 6-8 cycles off bc were regular (and bc shrinks cysts), but now they are all over the place, with an anovulatory thrown in, so could be PCOS. No idea if that will show up in the blood work I had taken. I might see what the results are and then go see my doctor again.
> 
> But the soy is looking better and better for me

Glad it went well, hope this gives you answers and a BFP soon. If it is PCOS then at least you'll know what it is and then there is plenty that they can do to help you (and that you can do yourself). I really hope that youre fine though and that its not one more thing to worry about.

I was diagnosed with PCOS in my very early 20s when AF went missing (finally came back 10 months later). I was so scared that my contraception had failed and I was pregnant that the PCOS was actually a relief. Not only was I not pregnant, but also had less chance of an accidental pregnancy. 

Of course now I have very different feelings. Im trying really hard to fall pregnant before the positive effects of bc wear off and my cycles go whacky again but my doc says they cant do any tests until at least 6 months.


----------



## grkprn

Breezy - I'm so sorry :hugs: that's why. Haven't been on in awhile, because the :witch: showed up last Saturday at 10 DPO!!! I'm finally starting to feel a bit better. It was totally wrong of your MD's office to give you hope. And on top of AF arriving early, my DH will be in Europe for 2.5 weeks! Awesome - a lost month....but I'm now looking at it positive and thinking it'll be nice to take a month off of planning and worrying. Oh and no clomid! :happydance:

By the way, I have a bossy yorkie also (10 years old) - he runs the roost! Take care of yourself and remember that it's so nice to have everyone here in a similar situation. :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## MD1223

*Rmsh* - I am glad your dr's visit went well and I hope you get the answers you need.

*grkprn* - Sorry about AF and your DH being gone for 2.5 wks! Maybe that will give you some nice R&R time and get your body geared up for next go.


----------



## MD1223

Afm, I am getting super antsy. Starting to symptom spot again, which I know I shouldn't. And, fighting to not poas on Sunday at 10 dpo again. I leave this week for work and really want to take a test with my DH before I leave. I guess I could wait until Tuesday and follow our 12 dpo rule ;) . . . . 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## luna_19

Feeling good! Considering testing on Monday at 13 dpo since I've had 3 frers sitting around for a few months now...


----------



## sasha0430

Hey girls...do you mind if I join...I am 34 and dh is 35..we have been ttc #1 for over a one year and a halfI am DPO 14 today but I am not testingI have decided to wait on AF insteadI just do not feel very optimistic about this cyclewell I guess after all disappointments why would this cycle be any different..also I cannot bare to see BFNs it is always like kick in a gutso instead of getting disappointed several times in TWW I will just wait on AF and then have a pity partyO yea this month was my third cycle of clomid as wellGood luck girls and lots and lots and lots of baby dust for allI just hate the jealous, bitter, hateful person this process has turned me into


----------



## MayJan

luna_19 said:


> Feeling good! Considering testing on Monday at 13 dpo since I've had 3 frers sitting around for a few months now...

Good luck Luna!!! :happydance: Keep us posted..


----------



## MayJan

Hi Sasha welcome :flower: it's a long journey for u :hugs:, i hope u can get ur BFP soon.


----------



## Alisa SD

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...do you mind if I join...I am 34 and dh is 35..we have been ttc #1 for over a one year and a halfI am DPO 14 today but I am not testingI have decided to wait on AF insteadI just do not feel very optimistic about this cyclewell I guess after all disappointments why would this cycle be any different..also I cannot bare to see BFNs it is always like kick in a gutso instead of getting disappointed several times in TWW I will just wait on AF and then have a pity partyO yea this month was my third cycle of clomid as wellGood luck girls and lots and lots and lots of baby dust for allI just hate the jealous, bitter, hateful person this process has turned me into

That is exactly my plan for next time as well. There is something less heartbreaking and more definite about waiting for AF. No need imagining evaps and shattering my heart.


----------



## rmsh1

Zeez do you know if PCOS can come about later in life? I know when I starting getting AF's, I was regular, though they were long (36 days). I am wondering if I would have had symptoms of PCOS then if I had it, or is it something that can start later


----------



## ZeeZ

Rmsh - not really sure but I know that often its not picked up until much later in life because its such an inconsistant thing.

most PCOSers have insulin resistance, weight problems irregular cycles and cycsts on their overies but there are exceptions to every single symtom.

of my 4 obgyn i've had in my life only one picked it up without me mentioning i'd had it. I was lucky most woman only find out when they ttc. Also it can get worse over time so maybe they symtoms were just not noticable yet.

like I've mentioned before my currents cycle seem like my body wants to O, cant quite finish the job, tries again and gets it right a week later which gives me a 34 / 35 day cycle. That may have been happening to you before.

but again there could by many other explanations that have nothing to with PCOS. I'd ask then to check just to be sure and then go from there.


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm at 13dpo and am scared to test yet! I am trying to wait for Sunday to test. Trying hard to be strong!


----------



## luna_19

Your temp is still nice and high! How long is your lp usually?


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck baking babe! 

And welcome Sasha. TTC brings out the best and worst in all of us.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Your temp is still nice and high! How long is your lp usually?

Hi Luna,
My lp is usually about 14 days. It averages that with the shortest being 12 and the longest being 16.


----------



## luna_19

Ugh waiting is so hard! Mine was always 12 or 13 days but last cycle it was 14...it's so hard to decide if wanting to know is more important than potentially being disappointed


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Ugh waiting is so hard! Mine was always 12 or 13 days but last cycle it was 14...it's so hard to decide if wanting to know is more important than potentially being disappointed

Exactly!!


----------



## Newbie32

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...do you mind if I join...I am 34 and dh is 35..we have been ttc #1 for over a one year and a halfI am DPO 14 today but I am not testingI have decided to wait on AF insteadI just do not feel very optimistic about this cyclewell I guess after all disappointments why would this cycle be any different..also I cannot bare to see BFNs it is always like kick in a gutso instead of getting disappointed several times in TWW I will just wait on AF and then have a pity partyO yea this month was my third cycle of clomid as wellGood luck girls and lots and lots and lots of baby dust for allI just hate the jealous, bitter, hateful person this process has turned me into

Welcome Sasha :hugs:

My name is Sasha also 

:dust: :dust: :dust: ladies

Good luck this month, we need to see some :bfp:s this month!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Ugh waiting is so hard! Mine was always 12 or 13 days but last cycle it was 14...it's so hard to decide if wanting to know is more important than potentially being disappointed

Good luck Luna! :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hold out until 12DPO girls!! You know how those stark white bfns are heart breaking - no need to risk it!! :hugs:

Welcome *Sasha*! :hi: I totally agree! I don't POAS until AF is at least 2days late and usually she gets me before I do. It's much less painful than the neg test for me :flower: But FX that she won't show!!! At what point will you test if you don't get AF??

*Bakingbabe* - how exciting! I hope the :witch: stays away and you get a BFP on Sunday!!! FX 
:dust:

Good luck to all the testers!! *Luna* :hugs: and *MD* :hugs: and *Bakingbabe*!!!! Anyone else??

I'm doing alright...FF claims I already Oed but I know I didn't - had no symptoms at all and it's way too early on CD9 for me...My temps are off as predicted cause of the travel! Started OPKs today (neg) so we shall see how things go. Nuttin else to report...off to bed as its almost 2am. 

:hug:


----------



## Newbie32

Finally a +opk today!!!

Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek said:


> Hold out until 12DPO girls!! You know how those stark white bfns are heart breaking - no need to risk it!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome *Sasha*! :hi: I totally agree! I don't POAS until AF is at least 2days late and usually she gets me before I do. It's much less painful than the neg test for me :flower: But FX that she won't show!!! At what point will you test if you don't get AF??
> 
> *Bakingbabe* - how exciting! I hope the :witch: stays away and you get a BFP on Sunday!!! FX
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck to all the testers!! *Luna* :hugs: and *MD* :hugs: and *Bakingbabe*!!!! Anyone else??
> 
> I'm doing alright...FF claims I already Oed but I know I didn't - had no symptoms at all and it's way too early on CD9 for me...My temps are off as predicted cause of the travel! Started OPKs today (neg) so we shall see how things go. Nuttin else to report...off to bed as its almost 2am.
> 
> :hug:

I guess I am going to test on CD 35 since my gyno said to do so and call with results...however af or spotting comes before then anyway...since I have been on clomid that was a procedure for meI call them as soon as I start to spot so that she can call in next round of clomidso who knows when do you usually ovulate9 does seem like little early for thatlots of baby dust...


----------



## sasha0430

Newbie32 said:


> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over

Yippi for positive OPK...:happydance:


----------



## piglet24

Breezy81 said:


> Welp, they called......HCG was -1....so :witch: should be showing her face anytime I'm on CD29 today. :shrug:
> 
> We've decided to take a break. I just can't handle this anymore. I will check in with you ladies and still keep up best I can but after almost 2.5 years I'm mentally exhausted of this. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Thanks for being such a great support group for me! I will miss you guys. :hugs:

I know how you feel Breezy81. When I got my CLC i went to see my OB because I was having abdominal cramps. so she discovered CLC and told me you are probably pregnant already. so i was so happy by then, then after a few days my AF arrived. i was pretty crushed. hugs hugs hugs


----------



## piglet24

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...do you mind if I join...I am 34 and dh is 35..we have been ttc #1 for over a one year and a halfI am DPO 14 today but I am not testingI have decided to wait on AF insteadI just do not feel very optimistic about this cyclewell I guess after all disappointments why would this cycle be any different..also I cannot bare to see BFNs it is always like kick in a gutso instead of getting disappointed several times in TWW I will just wait on AF and then have a pity partyO yea this month was my third cycle of clomid as wellGood luck girls and lots and lots and lots of baby dust for allI just hate the jealous, bitter, hateful person this process has turned me into

hi sasha! welcome to the club! its true that we become mosnters after a few BFN's in our way. They say we have to keep the monster at bay, but what to do? *sigh* but anyway, you will love this thread, you can kiss the monster away by sharing your story here. *hugs*


----------



## piglet24

how is everyone's weekend so far? i'm having sporadical abdominal pain. its like i'm going to have my AF soon i'm still on my CD21. my boobies hurt. rawrrr..


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies...it seems that so many of us have had an awful month! Let's hope the next one brings with it lots of BFP's, happiness, calmness, relaxing and just greatness!!!
I haven't been on here all week and just quickly caught up on everything. The witch arrived for me on Monday, so currently on CD6 and AF is over now so let the BD commence! Think I am going to buy some opk's this month, just to check I am ovulating. It's now been 12 cycles TTC and that number just breaks my heart into a million pieces. I had a mild meltdown when AF arrived, but DH just sent me a text making me feel better. So I picked myself up and prepared for the next cycle. I think even when you feel positive and relaxed there is always a deep dark place inside us that just can't understand why life is so unfair!!! But this whole experience is teaching me patience.

*GYPSY*: So sorry for AF arriving! I am sure the soy will do good things for your cycle. And good for you for being so positive and I am so with you on having a good dinner and some wine with the OH 
*NIKKIH*: I too have had a similar meltdown in a shop while shopping for baby stuff for a friends babyshower. Was just looking at all the tiny babygrows and suddenly had tears pouring down my face...it sometimes just overwhelms us. But our time will come and then we will just shed happy tears 
*BREEZY*: I am so sorry to hear about the blood results! That is devastating...there is nothing worse than having your hopes crushed. Thinking of you and sending hugs your way. Concentrate on building your house and a suprise bundle will probably result from it.
*PIGLET*: I also love preggy bellies...I have always dreamed of having my own. Always irritates me when friends moan about being fat when pregnant...I can't wait to show off my bump!
*ALISA*: Sorry about AF...I feel your pain, but it always means a fresh start for us 
*MRSCHEZEK*: Sounds like you are having a fabulous time in Spain, I loved Spain and it will be a truly awesome story to conceive a little one there 
*NEWBIE32*: How exciting about your puppy, Molly is a an absolute cutie pie! We have a 9 month old golden retriever who we love to absolute bits! 
*RMSHL*: Sorry about AF, can I ask what anovulatory means? Does it mean you didn't ovulate? How can you tell? 
*GRKPRN*: Sorry about AF. Sucks that OH will be away for so long. My DH will also be away a lot in JULY so hoping to get lucky in June otherwise will just have to wait another month. 
*SASHA*: Welcome...these ladies here are great support and just fabulous. 
*ZEEZ*: I didn't realise you had PCOS. Does it affect your cycles much? I know there are varying degrees of PCOS, is yours mild? It's freezing now that winter has arrived hey!!! Wind and rain lashing at my window right now...JHB is more dry in winter hey? 

Well...hope that you all have a wonderful weekend! Let's all make JUNE count xxx


----------



## rmsh1

babysa, anovulatory does mean no ovulation. I can tell I did not ovulate in two ways. The most obvious way is by looking at my chart, no temp shift at all. The other way is that I had zero fertile cm, and was actualy very stressed about it. Even on my two long cycles, I had fertile cm by CD24. So by CD25 I knew nothing was happening, CD26 had a complete meltdown and not sure if that contributed to AF arriving or not. 26 days is the shortest cycle of my life, and I am just hoping now that I will ovulate this cycle


----------



## babysa

rmsh1 said:


> babysa, anovulatory does mean no ovulation. I can tell I did not ovulate in two ways. The most obvious way is by looking at my chart, no temp shift at all. The other way is that I had zero fertile cm, and was actualy very stressed about it. Even on my two long cycles, I had fertile cm by CD24. So by CD25 I knew nothing was happening, CD26 had a complete meltdown and not sure if that contributed to AF arriving or not. 26 days is the shortest cycle of my life, and I am just hoping now that I will ovulate this cycle

Thanks rmsh1! Can that just happen every now and then? Do you normally ovulate? I am just wondering because sometimes my af is very light, and lasts only 2 days so always wondered if that meant that i didn't ovulate that month. I dont temp or do opk's. I pretty much get ov cramps and ewcm every month so assumed I ov'd. But light af makes me think otherwise.
Fingers crossed for us that this next cycle is a better one! How long are your cycles normally? Mine range from 25 - 30 days. Usually the months I feel pregnant...they decide to be longer...just to keep me going out of my mind with anticipation!!! ;-)


----------



## rmsh1

My cycles are typically 33-36 days. But my last two ovulatory ones were 44 and 43 days long :wacko: so I am waiting on blood results now and to see what my doctor wants to do next. 

It is common to have anovulatory cycles, but if they occur too often, it suggests a problem. I am very impatient and dont want to just wait and see if I ovulate this month. It drives me mad not knowing


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies!

Who's up next for testing-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*? Others in the 2ww??

Hope that everyone waiting to o is having fun... ;)

Hope that those of you just starting a new cycle are feeling optomistic about a march baby!! I think it would be a fantastic time to deliver a first baby.

AFM, my temps are lowish for post-ovulation-been in a descend pattern. I'm 8 DPO today according to ff (i think I'm actually 7dpo) and of course hoping that I'm having a dip that will be followed by a big spike starting tomorrow. We shall see. I had a ton of symptoms right after o - like from 1 DPO until 6 DPO but they have really died down. Unless temps go and stay high, I'll just wait out until :witch: shows-probably Wednesday. If temps are high and no sign of af, I'll probably test Thursday-if I can hold out!

Fx'ed everyone!! I'll be stalking to hear about everyone's BFP's - it's time for this thread to explode with them! Happy weekend!

:dust:


----------



## MD1223

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Who's up next for testing-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*? Others in the 2ww??
> 
> Hope that everyone waiting to o is having fun... ;)
> 
> Hope that those of you just starting a new cycle are feeling optomistic about a march baby!! I think it would be a fantastic time to deliver a first baby.
> 
> AFM, my temps are lowish for post-ovulation-been in a descend pattern. I'm 8 DPO today according to ff (i think I'm actually 7dpo) and of course hoping that I'm having a dip that will be followed by a big spike starting tomorrow. We shall see. I had a ton of symptoms right after o - like from 1 DPO until 6 DPO but they have really died down. Unless temps go and stay high, I'll just wait out until :witch: shows-probably Wednesday. If temps are high and no sign of af, I'll probably test Thursday-if I can hold out!
> 
> Fx'ed everyone!! I'll be stalking to hear about everyone's BFP's - it's time for this thread to explode with them! Happy weekend!
> 
> :dust:

Agree!! Let's get those bfps rolling!!! FX'd for you too! 

*Sasha* - Welcome! Defy a wonderful group of ladies. Very helpful to have this group during the roller coaster that comes with every cycle. FX'd and prayers the downs end for all of us soon and we can just be on the up and up!! 

Afm, feel Completely normal today. Told DH defy don't feel preggo. I hope these next few days don't drag on for us.

Keeping it short b/c on my iPhone. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! :dust: for all!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Who's up next for testing-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*? Others in the 2ww??
> 
> Hope that everyone waiting to o is having fun... ;)
> 
> Hope that those of you just starting a new cycle are feeling optomistic about a march baby!! I think it would be a fantastic time to deliver a first baby.
> 
> AFM, my temps are lowish for post-ovulation-been in a descend pattern. I'm 8 DPO today according to ff (i think I'm actually 7dpo) and of course hoping that I'm having a dip that will be followed by a big spike starting tomorrow. We shall see. I had a ton of symptoms right after o - like from 1 DPO until 6 DPO but they have really died down. Unless temps go and stay high, I'll just wait out until :witch: shows-probably Wednesday. If temps are high and no sign of af, I'll probably test Thursday-if I can hold out!
> 
> Fx'ed everyone!! I'll be stalking to hear about everyone's BFP's - it's time for this thread to explode with them! Happy weekend!
> 
> :dust:

I didn't test this morning. I thought about it since it is cd26 and 14dpo but I'm going to wait. I don't really have any symptoms except a bit of cramping off and on all day. It's not sharp at all, feels different. Not sure how to describe it. 
Just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant. I spent 2 and 1/2 hrs listening to her talk about pregnancy. That was hard. And probably why I don't want to test yet. I'm not sure I can handle the results right now.


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Who's up next for testing-*baking*, *md*, *Luna*? Others in the 2ww??
> 
> Hope that everyone waiting to o is having fun... ;)
> 
> Hope that those of you just starting a new cycle are feeling optomistic about a march baby!! I think it would be a fantastic time to deliver a first baby.
> 
> AFM, my temps are lowish for post-ovulation-been in a descend pattern. I'm 8 DPO today according to ff (i think I'm actually 7dpo) and of course hoping that I'm having a dip that will be followed by a big spike starting tomorrow. We shall see. I had a ton of symptoms right after o - like from 1 DPO until 6 DPO but they have really died down. Unless temps go and stay high, I'll just wait out until :witch: shows-probably Wednesday. If temps are high and no sign of af, I'll probably test Thursday-if I can hold out!
> 
> Fx'ed everyone!! I'll be stalking to hear about everyone's BFP's - it's time for this thread to explode with them! Happy weekend!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I didn't test this morning. I thought about it since it is cd26 and 14dpo but I'm going to wait. I don't really have any symptoms except a bit of cramping off and on all day. It's not sharp at all, feels different. Not sure how to describe it.
> Just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant. I spent 2 and 1/2 hrs listening to her talk about pregnancy. That was hard. And probably why I don't want to test yet. I'm not sure I can handle the results right now.Click to expand...

Good luck baking! Your temps are still high so that's great. :dust:


----------



## Smimms

Hi cycle buddies just checking in. Had to take a little break. Nothing really happening here as far as symptoms.


----------



## Kmae

Newbie32 said:


> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over

Yay! I hope I get mine soon too!

Baking, your chart looks fab! It just feels like everyone is getting pg so easily huh? I hope it's your turn!

:wave: Sasha! Yes, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster full of excitement and frustration- but just know we are on the same ride with you and will offer you any support you need. 

rmsh1, I hope you ovulate this cycle and that you don't have to wait too long.

AFM, I am just waiting to O...still -opks. And my pre-O temps are flat...it's kind of bugging me...


----------



## luna_19

11 dpo, still feeling good! By now in my cycle I'm usually having this constant nervous feeling in my stomach but not this time, I'm feeling really relaxed :)

hopefully that means that no matter what happens I will be ok with it.

Still contemplating testing on Monday, I probably will as long as my cervix is still firm (it usually gets slightly softer right before af shows), unless of course I lose my nerve!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

1 week into my 2ww, no symptoms but last month I had every symptom I could think of and so the BFN was crushing.

babysa - yes it did mess with my cycles quite a bit but BCP helped. I've only been off it a couple of months so no idea what will happen. And yes it's freezing! Keep warm.

baking babe - good luck. Hope this is it for you


----------



## bakingbabe

Kmae said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over
> 
> Yay! I hope I get mine soon too!
> 
> Baking, your chart looks fab! It just feels like everyone is getting pg so easily huh? I hope it's your turn!
> 
> :wave: Sasha! Yes, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster full of excitement and frustration- but just know we are on the same ride with you and will offer you any support you need.
> 
> rmsh1, I hope you ovulate this cycle and that you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> AFM, I am just waiting to O...still -opks. And my pre-O temps are flat...it's kind of bugging me...Click to expand...

Thanks, kmae. :) The last four days have been dead on consistent which NEVER happens. Hoping!! And yep, it does feel that way! Everywhere I go, pregnancy taunts me. 
I hope you o soon. Waiting is so frustrating!! 
I have barely been able to eat my lunches the last two days and my appetite is really not there. Plus there's the fact I'm super tired. I think I'll go take a nap, check on you later chica! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over
> 
> Yay! I hope I get mine soon too!
> 
> Baking, your chart looks fab! It just feels like everyone is getting pg so easily huh? I hope it's your turn!
> 
> :wave: Sasha! Yes, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster full of excitement and frustration- but just know we are on the same ride with you and will offer you any support you need.
> 
> rmsh1, I hope you ovulate this cycle and that you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> AFM, I am just waiting to O...still -opks. And my pre-O temps are flat...it's kind of bugging me...Click to expand...

Big thermal shift today too....so begins the tww.....aaarrggghh!! Patience, wherefore art thou? Lol!


----------



## Kmae

Newbie32 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over
> 
> Yay! I hope I get mine soon too!
> 
> Baking, your chart looks fab! It just feels like everyone is getting pg so easily huh? I hope it's your turn!
> 
> :wave: Sasha! Yes, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster full of excitement and frustration- but just know we are on the same ride with you and will offer you any support you need.
> 
> rmsh1, I hope you ovulate this cycle and that you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> AFM, I am just waiting to O...still -opks. And my pre-O temps are flat...it's kind of bugging me...Click to expand...
> 
> Big thermal shift today too....so begins the tww.....aaarrggghh!! Patience, wherefore art thou? Lol!Click to expand...

Wishing you strength and patience. Keep yourself busy!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Finally a +opk today!!!
> 
> Wooohooo! First two week wait almost over
> 
> Yay! I hope I get mine soon too!
> 
> Baking, your chart looks fab! It just feels like everyone is getting pg so easily huh? I hope it's your turn!
> 
> :wave: Sasha! Yes, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster full of excitement and frustration- but just know we are on the same ride with you and will offer you any support you need.
> 
> rmsh1, I hope you ovulate this cycle and that you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> AFM, I am just waiting to O...still -opks. And my pre-O temps are flat...it's kind of bugging me...Click to expand...
> 
> Big thermal shift today too....so begins the tww.....aaarrggghh!! Patience, wherefore art thou? Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing you strength and patience. Keep yourself busy!Click to expand...

Thanks kmae!!!!!

I am certainly going to try!

Hope that little egg pops for you soon!

:winkwink:


----------



## MayJan

Ladies, i just missed my O, again. i felt lil' cramp last night and had a lot of CM, told DH we shud BD just in case. But he didnt want to. I got a temp spike this morning, so I ovulated yesterday. He promised he'd be more cooperative this cycle, but it didnt happen. I'm so frustrated. I cried last night cuz he didnt want to BD although I told him i might ovulate bcuz of my cramp + EWCM. then cried again this morning after i temp. Why he nvr understand it is so hard for me to plan all this stuff. I have very irregular cycle, so i could not predict precisely when i O. but i've been religiously charted bbt along with checking my CM. but w/o his cooperation, i can do nothing. feel so sad rite now. :cry::cry::cry: Sorry ladies, u have to listen to my rant..


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry mayjan :hugs: 

What if instead of trying to time everything you just try to bd 2 or 3 times a week, then you won't miss it at all


----------



## MayJan

luna_19 said:


> I'm sorry mayjan :hugs:
> 
> What if instead of trying to time everything you just try to bd 2 or 3 times a week, then you won't miss it at all

Thx luna.. by timing everything, all i did is to get him to BD every other day.. and at the end, it didnt even happen. i feel unattractive as a woman :cry:


----------



## luna_19

symptoms for today (11 or 12 dpo):
Bbs went from a little swollen and slightly sore yesterday to giant and moderately sore today, they don't even fit in my bra!
No cm whatsoever, this is very unusual, I don't think I've felt this dry since I was on depo, usually I have creamy cm right up until af shows
Still crampy
Bloated and gassy 

I guess it's safe to say I'm either preggo or af is about to show :haha:


----------



## luna_19

MayJan said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry mayjan :hugs:
> 
> What if instead of trying to time everything you just try to bd 2 or 3 times a week, then you won't miss it at all
> 
> Thx luna.. by timing everything, all i did is to get him to BD every other day.. and at the end, it didnt even happen. i feel unattractive as a woman :cry:Click to expand...

:(
Have you told him how you feel? A lot of men can be really dense about stuff like that.


----------



## MayJan

luna_19 said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry mayjan :hugs:
> 
> What if instead of trying to time everything you just try to bd 2 or 3 times a week, then you won't miss it at all
> 
> Thx luna.. by timing everything, all i did is to get him to BD every other day.. and at the end, it didnt even happen. i feel unattractive as a woman :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :(
> Have you told him how you feel? A lot of men can be really dense about stuff like that.Click to expand...

Yeah, cuz we've been trying since Jan 2012. I have no knowledge about all the ttc stuff at that time, so i don't know how to predict ovulation. But i did a lot of research, read few books, then i know by charting bbt i would know if i ovulate or not, so i started charting since last cycle and checking CM. and i told him having a baby means a lot to me, i've nvr wanted anything so bad. i know my body is not at the top condition, i feel bad at my side. i have polycystic ovaries, long and irregular cycle, not like other women, that's y i've been trying hard. it's not like i can do this by myself and just conceived.


----------



## MayJan

luna_19 said:


> symptoms for today (11 or 12 dpo):
> Bbs went from a little swollen and slightly sore yesterday to giant and moderately sore today, they don't even fit in my bra!
> No cm whatsoever, this is very unusual, I don't think I've felt this dry since I was on depo, usually I have creamy cm right up until af shows
> Still crampy
> Bloated and gassy
> 
> I guess it's safe to say I'm either preggo or af is about to show :haha:

Good luck luna, hope u get ur BFP.. some good news from u gals would lighten up my crappy mood at least :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> symptoms for today (11 or 12 dpo):
> Bbs went from a little swollen and slightly sore yesterday to giant and moderately sore today, they don't even fit in my bra!
> No cm whatsoever, this is very unusual, I don't think I've felt this dry since I was on depo, usually I have creamy cm right up until af shows
> Still crampy
> Bloated and gassy
> 
> I guess it's safe to say I'm either preggo or af is about to show :haha:

FX Luna! Sounds promising!


----------



## Kmae

MayJan said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry mayjan :hugs:
> 
> What if instead of trying to time everything you just try to bd 2 or 3 times a week, then you won't miss it at all
> 
> Thx luna.. by timing everything, all i did is to get him to BD every other day.. and at the end, it didnt even happen. i feel unattractive as a woman :cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry:cry:...sounds like you have to have a serious talk with him to ensure heis on the same page:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

sasha0430 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hold out until 12DPO girls!! You know how those stark white bfns are heart breaking - no need to risk it!! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome *Sasha*! :hi: I totally agree! I don't POAS until AF is at least 2days late and usually she gets me before I do. It's much less painful than the neg test for me :flower: But FX that she won't show!!! At what point will you test if you don't get AF??
> 
> *Bakingbabe* - how exciting! I hope the :witch: stays away and you get a BFP on Sunday!!! FX
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck to all the testers!! *Luna* :hugs: and *MD* :hugs: and *Bakingbabe*!!!! Anyone else??
> 
> I'm doing alright...FF claims I already Oed but I know I didn't - had no symptoms at all and it's way too early on CD9 for me...My temps are off as predicted cause of the travel! Started OPKs today (neg) so we shall see how things go. Nuttin else to report...off to bed as its almost 2am.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I guess I am going to test on CD 35 since my gyno said to do so and call with results...however af or spotting comes before then anyway...since I have been on clomid that was a procedure for meI call them as soon as I start to spot so that she can call in next round of clomidso who knows when do you usually ovulate9 does seem like little early for thatlots of baby dust...Click to expand...

I don't quite have a 'usually' because I just started charting 2 months ago but around CD15-17 is when I expect to so I'm ignoring my chart and moving forward with SMEP :winkwink:

What CD are u on now? GL and FX!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: MayJan, I am sorry he isn't cooperating. When did you last BD though? You are fertile whenever you see that fertile cm, and sperm can live for a few days

Good luck Luna


----------



## piglet24

MayJan said:


> Ladies, i just missed my O, again. i felt lil' cramp last night and had a lot of CM, told DH we shud BD just in case. But he didnt want to. I got a temp spike this morning, so I ovulated yesterday. He promised he'd be more cooperative this cycle, but it didnt happen. I'm so frustrated. I cried last night cuz he didnt want to BD although I told him i might ovulate bcuz of my cramp + EWCM. then cried again this morning after i temp. Why he nvr understand it is so hard for me to plan all this stuff. I have very irregular cycle, so i could not predict precisely when i O. but i've been religiously charted bbt along with checking my CM. but w/o his cooperation, i can do nothing. feel so sad rite now. :cry::cry::cry: Sorry ladies, u have to listen to my rant..

I'm sorry MayJan. Does he know how you feel about the whole TTC thing? I hope everything is going to be ok soon.


----------



## MayJan

rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: MayJan, I am sorry he isn't cooperating. When did you last BD though? You are fertile whenever you see that fertile cm, and sperm can live for a few days
> 
> Good luck Luna

Thx gal.. It was 2 days before the day I ovulated. i noticed my CM wasnt as much as last cycle, so i dunno if the sperm can last that long inside. and i kept getting neg. OPK till yesterday (the day i O'd)?? it was a very faint line OPK yesterday, so i couldnt figure out that was the day I O'd. I tot after so much talking, we have mutual understanding about ttc, but if i have to force my way just to get him to BD, i'll say "no thanks!!!".


----------



## MayJan

Thanks ladies, with u all here with me, i feel soooo much better. For all soon testers, the best of luck ladies. Hope u all get BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Slight temp dip this morning. 15 dpo (according to FF) and a :bfn: this morning. :( I'm not giving up hope through. Testing Tuesday now. :) 

Good luck, ladies! :hug:


----------



## MD1223

I'm sorry *MayJan*. :hugs: You should try talking to him about not feeling attractive as a woman and take it away from the baby talk. I know that if he is like most men he may be feeling like this baby is more important than he is and that he is just being used for his swimmers. What if next cycle you talk to him about improving your sex life (not timing for a baby) and tell him you dont want this to be about baby (even if you do) and that you are not going to focus on that this cycle (except secretively) and that you want to reconnect with him and want lots of sex. Men are way more sensitive than meets the eye (as you probs already know). And, typically, they don't have that same "strong need" for a baby that a lot of women get. He probs needs his ego stroked a little bit. Maybe not, but just thought Id throw this out there as an idea. I know this is hard, especially on top of everything else. FX'd the BD two days before did the trick. Do y'all read the 2ww symptom website? I feel like I've seen a couple posts where peops got their bfp from just one BD in the whole month! Keep your head up as best you can and know that your DH loves you and that your time will come. :hugs: 

*BakingB* - Sorry about the BFN. Glad you are staying positive! You are definitely still in the game! I am going to test Tuesday too! I was very proud of myself for holding out this morning. Following our thread rules and waiting until 12dpo, which will be Tuesday. Sending lots of :dust:!!! 

:dust: for all of my cycle buddies testing soon!!! And, :dust: for all you :sex:ing and those of you in the waiting zone :coffee:, and everyone else!!! Happy Sunday. Do something nice for your self today. :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck Luna!

mayjan - hope you feel better soon and he comes around next cycle. Please talk to him before then. I know lots of guys have issues with timed BD. How does he react when you iniate and its not O time? Also don't blame yourself for the PCOS. There is plenty you can do to be healthier but it's impossible to get it 100 or to do it on your own.

Mrschezek - enjoy smep and good luck

baking babe - hope its a false alarm and you still get your BFP on tuesday.


----------



## poppy13

HI can I join this thread?

I'm 1 or 2 dpo I think and have had mild cramping and lower back ache also very tired last 3 days inc today. I normally cramp around this time of the month. Have noticed (TMI WARNING!) that my nipples have veins on them which I don't think I've noticed before but this is first cycle ttc #1 so not sure if it's normal for me. Wish I'd paid more attention to my body before! What do you guys think? 

Wishing for our BFP's this month :dust:


----------



## sasha0430

MayJan said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: MayJan, I am sorry he isn't cooperating. When did you last BD though? You are fertile whenever you see that fertile cm, and sperm can live for a few days
> 
> Good luck Luna
> 
> Thx gal.. It was 2 days before the day I ovulated. i noticed my CM wasnt as much as last cycle, so i dunno if the sperm can last that long inside. and i kept getting neg. OPK till yesterday (the day i O'd)?? it was a very faint line OPK yesterday, so i couldnt figure out that was the day I O'd. I tot after so much talking, we have mutual understanding about ttc, but if i have to force my way just to get him to BD, i'll say "no thanks!!!".Click to expand...

Well girls I have same issues MayJan...me and hd are on the same page about this as well however sometimes it does not seem like it...hd was with me at the appointment when she has prescribed clomid and told us to bd every other daywell this past was our third cycle and some days I feel like I am forcing him to do itIf he sees that I am upset because we are not going to bd he just says well you get on top..I am like no thank youand end up crying but when we are not suppose to bd he wants to do itwhat I come to find out is pressure messes with him and ttc is putting so much stress on both of us..however man do not share their feelings as easilyall I know it is getting very frustrating..

AFM spotting started this morning so AF usually follows shortly after...I am going to call my doc tomorrow and see what else besides clomid I can do...I am getting inpatient...I guess I am going to go on fourth round of clomid and schedule an appointmentI am so tired of thisGL Luna


----------



## ZeeZ

Welcome Poppy. 

It's my 2nd cycle ttc and I was so happy I had this thread last month. You will notice so much more about your body then ever before. Try not to think of everything as a symtom or you'll drive your self crazy (especially if you are coming off birth control).

but that said lots of people get lucky their first time trying so good luck!


----------



## ZeeZ

So sorry sasha, hope you get you BFP soon


----------



## poppy13

ZeeZ said:


> Welcome Poppy.
> 
> It's my 2nd cycle ttc and I was so happy I had this thread last month. You will notice so much more about your body then ever before. Try not to think of everything as a symtom or you'll drive your self crazy (especially if you are coming off birth control).
> 
> but that said lots of people get lucky their first time trying so good luck!

Thanks! I had the non-hormonal IUD out last week so it's all very recent so I'm not surprised at myself for being a bit obsessed at the moment. If anything I'm going to try and use this month as a way of comparing it to the next. I'm hopeful that as the IUD came out as I was entering my fertile days that we may have got there in time but am trying to remain realistic! In the mean time having fun with lots of BD which DH is very happy about!

Thanks also for the comment about lots of people getting lucky first time - really gave me a burst of positivity. :thumbup:

GL to all and hoping there are some BFP's on here in the next fortnight.


----------



## nikkih1288

Well , I am in my fertile period now. DH and I :sex twice last week and aiming for 3 to 4 times this week. Then, onto the dreaded TWW. Good luck to those who are testing.


----------



## sasha0430

poppy13 said:


> HI can I join this thread?
> 
> I'm 1 or 2 dpo I think and have had mild cramping and lower back ache also very tired last 3 days inc today. I normally cramp around this time of the month. Have noticed (TMI WARNING!) that my nipples have veins on them which I don't think I've noticed before but this is first cycle ttc #1 so not sure if it's normal for me. Wish I'd paid more attention to my body before! What do you guys think?
> 
> Wishing for our BFP's this month :dust:

Welcome poppy13


----------



## luna_19

Welcome poppy :wave:

I know all this ttc stuff can make you notice all sorts of stuff you didn't notice before but it's always good to remember that your body doesn't even know it's pregnant until implantation which happens between 6 and 12 dpo and many women don't start having symptoms until even later than that. I'm pretty sure this knowledge helps me maintain my sanity and stop obsessing about every little thing :)


----------



## poppy13

luna_19 said:


> Welcome poppy :wave:
> 
> I know all this ttc stuff can make you notice all sorts of stuff you didn't notice before but it's always good to remember that your body doesn't even know it's pregnant until implantation which happens between 6 and 12 dpo and many women don't start having symptoms until even later than that. I'm pretty sure this knowledge helps me maintain my sanity and stop obsessing about every little thing :)

That is so good to hear and has really helped! I did know it already but having someone else say it is good, so thank you. When do you think I should test? Not sure I can wait until AF is due!


----------



## MD1223

Welcome *Poppy*! :hi: 

The first couple of months my symptoms were all over the place - super sore b's that started a couple of days before AF, to slightly sore b's a week before AF, vivid dreams, nausea, strong smells, you name it. I realized after a few cycles that I really can't symptom spot b/c my symptoms are constantly changing anyway. For the last three cycles I've had no sore b's - I think my symptoms starting going away when I started taking vit B6. Not to say that I don't still SS - I just try to keep my expectations at bay as much as possible now. Easier said than done. And, like Zeez said, plenty of ladies get their bfps soon or even the first cycle so take this journey however it feels right to you. ;)

As far as testing, we made a rule for this thread that no testing earlier than 12dpo to avoid the disappointment of stark white hpts from testing too early. A lot of ladies get their bfps earlier, but the percentage is small. 

Anyway, GL! and FX'd for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## MD1223

How are my cycle buddies? We are getting so close!!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

yeah testing early is kind of tough...on one hand you really want to know, on the other hand it's so disappointing to see a bfn. I tested 3 times before was even due on my first cycle because I was so convinced I was preg (because of all my "symptoms"!)

that being said I'm still floating the idea of testing tomorrow at 13 dpo but haven't decided yet...I think my cervix was slightly softer this morning which usually only happens a few hours before af arrives but she isn't due until late today at the earliest so I guess I have more waiting in store :lol:


----------



## luna_19

MD1223 said:


> How are my cycle buddies? We are getting so close!!!
> 
> :dust:

feeling good! :thumbup:

when are you testing?


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> How are my cycle buddies? We are getting so close!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> feeling good! :thumbup:
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

Me too! Pretty major temp dip yesterday followed by a pretty major spike today. Hoping hoping hoping it's implantation. :shrug:

I'll test Wednesday or thursday . . . but only if my temps stay elevated. My temps tend to drop for 2 or so days before af comes, so either way I should know by the weekend - which is good because I will have a cocktail-infused city weekend if :witch: shows and obviously a very different kind of city weekend if she doesn't! I'm 8 DPO by my estimate though ff thinks I'm 9 DPO.

I have to admit that I've felt since o that this might have been our month and I've also said for over a year that June 2012 was the month we very much hoped to get pregnant-it's just sort of the right timing for us (we avoided until february, ntnp for 2 months and this is our 2nd month actively ttc). OH had a vasectomy reversed (successfully!) a year ago, so we'll be pretty over the moon if this is it. That all said, I'm keeping my expectations and hopes in check and won't be devastated by a bfn....I don't expect it to happen yet but will be thrilled if it does!

I couldn't wish more :dust: to my cycle buddies as well as all the awesome ladies on this thread-y'all have made this 4 month adventure pretty great. Xoxo


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Mayjan- one thing that helps at least on my end is when I think I am o'ing I make it a point not to tell OH, I just act extra friendly and get him to bd that way. It takes a lot of the pressure off of him. The only time I really bring it up in the conversation is when I want to test and when I start AF. Other than that I keep it to myself. I know how hard it is to time bd and o with pcos because I have it too and my cycle are wacky. Also if I remember correctly his little swimmers can live up to 4 days inside you, so bding 2 days before o gives you an excellent chance of catching. 

Afm, I am on cd9, took soy 2-6, but I am afraid AF won't stop in time for me to catch my o. These past two cycles have been really hard for me. I have what can be considered a normal AF for a week, which is not bad, and then I get my pcos AF week 2 where I just want to die. I am into week 2 and it is rough. I have found, though, that my cat is awesome. She can tell when I am not feeling good and when I am laying on the couch she lays on my lower tummy which feels amazing. The pressure from her laying there helps my cramps so much. She and my dog both can tell when I am not feeling well because they both cling to my side.


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so excited for all the testing over the next few days!!! And everyone's symptoms sound so good! FX and lots and lots of dust!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

*MayJan* - big big hugs to you! :hugs: It certainly sounds like your DH just isn't ready yet. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that hardship! My DH wasn't on board the first time we decided TTC 1.5 years ago so we gave up! Even ended up separating but we're back at it since Jan and going strong! So perhaps he just needs more time&#8230;

*Luna*! Your symptoms sound SO promising!!! FX for you girl :hugs:

*Bakingbabe* - FX for you!!! Hope AF stays away&#8230;sorry about that ugly BFN :hugs:

Hi *Poppy* and welcome :hi: Hope you're one of the ones that get their BFP right away!!!! FX

*Sasha* - sorry you and DH are struggling with stuff. BDing for a baby is super stressful! It nearly broke up my marriage a year ago. I hope you and DH figure out a way to talk and figure out a way to make it work!!! :hugs: And sorry about the spotting&#8230;FX for next cycle!!!!

*Nikkih* - I'm in my fertile period too! Fun fun fun :winkwink: FX for both of us!!!!
:dust:

AFM, still -OPK today and maybe a bit more CM but it's still creamy. Started breaking out which is a good sign (at least in terms of O coming - hate having all the spots otherwise!!!!). Still in Madrid, hanging out with friends, watching Euro Cup - good times! :thumbup: Tho I'm starting to feel a bit homesick...


----------



## poppy13

Question for you ladies!

My fertile days began last Tuesday, I had my non-hormonal coil out on wednesday. we BD'd on tues, thurs, fri and sat. do you think there is a chance it could work this month or do you think having it out mid fertile period will have scuppered our chances?


----------



## luna_19

I don't really know much about the coil, is it meant to prevent implantation or is it meant to interfere with his swimmers too? If it just prevents implantation them there's definitely a chance


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah I know nothing about the coil as well :shrug: But regardless, FX for you that all your :sex: pays off with a BFP!!! :hugs: FX


----------



## poppy13

I think it stops implantation. I just know it worked for the 3 & half years I had it!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies...

Well despite what my signature says its 2dpo for me today and would seem I've had a big drop in my temps...still above covering tho...

Has anyone had a fallback rise before? I didn't get one last month so took me by surprise this morning! Don't want to think I'm already out at 2dpo, so hopefully it shoots back up tomorrow!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

That could be an implantation dip tho it's a bit early for that at 2DPO :shrug: Not very helpful, I know!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh why is my chart so confusing this month!!!

Grrrrr.....not helping my impatience!!!


----------



## ttc1st

Hey ladies good luck!! I'm 33 on Wednesday and DH and I have just made the decision to TTC. I look forward to having others in the same boat to share, laugh and cry with so I thought I'd try a forum. Let's make some babies


----------



## luna_19

Welcome :)

Nice to see so many new people here lately


----------



## Kmae

:wave:Welcome! Poppy and Ttc1st!

Newbie32, sorry your chart is so confusing...yes, I've had a drop at 1dpo and a rise again at 2 dpo before. 

MrsChezek, are you back from Spain? Sounded like you were having a blast!

AFM, got a super dark +opk today! Time to get busy...
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> :wave:Welcome! Poppy and Ttc1st!
> 
> Newbie32, sorry your chart is so confusing...yes, I've had a drop at 1dpo and a rise again at 2 dpo before.
> 
> MrsChezek, are you back from Spain? Sounded like you were having a blast!
> 
> AFM, got a super dark +opk today! Time to get busy...

Here's hoping temp pops back up tomorrow too!

Yay for your +opk, get that bd on girl!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Hi, all, new member!! TTC technically for a year, long story, too many obstacles along the way (i posted recently a new thread). 34 and no idea what to do! should we both get tested? clomid? iui? seems like the usual TTC way just does not work for us (me longer periods, him low drive/health issues).


----------



## luna_19

Have you been to your doctor yet? They can probably recommend the best thing for your situation.


----------



## MayJan

nikkih1288 said:


> Well , I am in my fertile period now. DH and I :sex twice last week and aiming for 3 to 4 times this week. Then, onto the dreaded TWW. Good luck to those who are testing.

Happy :sex: gal!!


----------



## MayJan

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Mayjan- one thing that helps at least on my end is when I think I am o'ing I make it a point not to tell OH, I just act extra friendly and get him to bd that way. It takes a lot of the pressure off of him. The only time I really bring it up in the conversation is when I want to test and when I start AF. Other than that I keep it to myself. I know how hard it is to time bd and o with pcos because I have it too and my cycle are wacky. Also if I remember correctly his little swimmers can live up to 4 days inside you, so bding 2 days before o gives you an excellent chance of catching.
> 
> Afm, I am on cd9, took soy 2-6, but I am afraid AF won't stop in time for me to catch my o. These past two cycles have been really hard for me. I have what can be considered a normal AF for a week, which is not bad, and then I get my pcos AF week 2 where I just want to die. I am into week 2 and it is rough. I have found, though, that my cat is awesome. She can tell when I am not feeling good and when I am laying on the couch she lays on my lower tummy which feels amazing. The pressure from her laying there helps my cramps so much. She and my dog both can tell when I am not feeling well because they both cling to my side.

Thx gypsygirl.. i think ur cat is so sweet. i want a dog too, but my mother-in-law isn't fond of pet at home and i'm afraid no one takes care of the dog when i'm away from home. When u said PCOS AF, what does it mean? like extended AF after a week of flow? it's indeed very hard to time BD, as i dont know when the next O will be. I hope u catch the egg this cycle n ur cramp is better now. Lots of luck!!! :flower:


----------



## MayJan

Kmae said:


> :wave:Welcome! Poppy and Ttc1st!
> 
> Newbie32, sorry your chart is so confusing...yes, I've had a drop at 1dpo and a rise again at 2 dpo before.
> 
> MrsChezek, are you back from Spain? Sounded like you were having a blast!
> 
> AFM, got a super dark +opk today! Time to get busy...

Yaaay!!! Happy Bding!!!


----------



## MayJan

Welcome Poppy, ttc1st, and flagirlie 

*Poppy* - sorry i dont know anything about coil, but hope u catch the egg. 

*ttc1st* - happy b'day!! first cycle is always excited, n it'll be great if u get BFP immediately. have u done anything so far or just let the nature takes its course?

*flagirlie* - if it's already a year, u both shud get tested. from there, the doctor will be able to suggest sth. have u done any bbt charting, checking CM, checking CP, smep, OPK, fertility monitor?? i have long cycles too, and they're not regular, so it's hard to predict O. I dont know what to do about the low drive thou, sorry, as i have the same problem, even though DH is younger than me. :( Hope u feel at home here. feel free to talk to us about anything, we're all here for u


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MayJan said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> Mayjan- one thing that helps at least on my end is when I think I am o'ing I make it a point not to tell OH, I just act extra friendly and get him to bd that way. It takes a lot of the pressure off of him. The only time I really bring it up in the conversation is when I want to test and when I start AF. Other than that I keep it to myself. I know how hard it is to time bd and o with pcos because I have it too and my cycle are wacky. Also if I remember correctly his little swimmers can live up to 4 days inside you, so bding 2 days before o gives you an excellent chance of catching.
> 
> Afm, I am on cd9, took soy 2-6, but I am afraid AF won't stop in time for me to catch my o. These past two cycles have been really hard for me. I have what can be considered a normal AF for a week, which is not bad, and then I get my pcos AF week 2 where I just want to die. I am into week 2 and it is rough. I have found, though, that my cat is awesome. She can tell when I am not feeling good and when I am laying on the couch she lays on my lower tummy which feels amazing. The pressure from her laying there helps my cramps so much. She and my dog both can tell when I am not feeling well because they both cling to my side.
> 
> Thx gypsygirl.. i think ur cat is so sweet. i want a dog too, but my mother-in-law isn't fond of pet at home and i'm afraid no one takes care of the dog when i'm away from home. When u said PCOS AF, what does it mean? like extended AF after a week of flow? it's indeed very hard to time BD, as i dont know when the next O will be. I hope u catch the egg this cycle n ur cramp is better now. Lots of luck!!! :flower:Click to expand...

The first week of my cycle is a decent flow with not many cramps. The second week is very heavy with horrendous cramps that make me physically ill. The second week is what I consider my pcos AF because that's what I normally deal with for three to four weeks at a time every couple months or so. This last time I also spotted for two weeks after I finally finished, which was very frustrating. I hope that doesn't happen again this time.


----------



## 2012MaybeBaby

I'm 31.5 and trying to conceive our first child. We've been married for 6.5 years, trying on & off for about a year. Starting trying actively a few months ago. Visit to doc revealed that I was not ovulating (although VERY regular 27 day cycle). Took Clomid 100mg cycle 1, but no luck. Cycle 2 starts tomorrow. Doc told me not to get disappointed coz every cycle there's only a 30% chance of conceiving.....but I feel the pressure building up because of my age. Besides, I really want a baby now. DH is a sweetheart and I can't wait to take this next step with him.


----------



## ZeeZ

Welcome ttc1, flagirlie and maybebaby (hope I didn't miss anyone, this thread is expanding really quickly) 

Gypsy - I used to have the exact pcos AF and it was a nightmare. Hope you feel better soon.

poppy - the coil mostly works by preventing implantation which wouldn't have affected you at all as implantation happens about 5 days later anyway. However the copper does disrupt DH's swimmers so depending when you O'd it might have had a small effect.
They warn you though that you can get preg by BDing up to 5 days BEFORE its removed so its still very possible


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie32 said:


> Oh why is my chart so confusing this month!!!
> 
> Grrrrr.....not helping my impatience!!!

AGREED! Mine is a big mess...says I Oed on CD9 which is way too early :cry: and my temps are staying around the coverline which I guess is fine if I haven't Oed but I just want them to dip and spike so that I can get onto the TWW!!!! Hopefully I'll get a +OPK today at least - FX!!!!



Kmae said:


> :wave:Welcome! Poppy and Ttc1st!
> 
> Newbie32, sorry your chart is so confusing...yes, I've had a drop at 1dpo and a rise again at 2 dpo before.
> 
> MrsChezek, are you back from Spain? Sounded like you were having a blast!
> 
> AFM, got a super dark +opk today! Time to get busy...

I'm still in Spain until Tuesday morning. Flying most of the day and then home until Thursday morning and flying onto Cali - so LOTS of time changes!!! Which is why I was hoping for a dip in my temps this morning and a spike tomorrow! But no dip...so hopefully I'll get a +OPK this afternoon - FX!

And congrats on your +OPK!!! Get to it chica!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh why is my chart so confusing this month!!!
> 
> Grrrrr.....not helping my impatience!!!
> 
> AGREED! Mine is a big mess...says I Oed on CD9 which is way too early :cry: and my temps are staying around the coverline which I guess is fine if I haven't Oed but I just want them to dip and spike so that I can get onto the TWW!!!! Hopefully I'll get a +OPK today at least - FX!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome! Poppy and Ttc1st!
> 
> Newbie32, sorry your chart is so confusing...yes, I've had a drop at 1dpo and a rise again at 2 dpo before.
> 
> MrsChezek, are you back from Spain? Sounded like you were having a blast!
> 
> AFM, got a super dark +opk today! Time to get busy...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still in Spain until Tuesday morning. Flying most of the day and then home until Thursday morning and flying onto Cali - so LOTS of time changes!!! Which is why I was hoping for a dip in my temps this morning and a spike tomorrow! But no dip...so hopefully I'll get a +OPK this afternoon - FX!
> 
> And congrats on your +OPK!!! Get to it chica!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:Click to expand...

FX for you!

We need to get some baby dust flying around here girls!!


----------



## poppy13

ZeeZ said:


> Welcome ttc1, flagirlie and maybebaby (hope I didn't miss anyone, this thread is expanding really quickly)
> 
> Gypsy - I used to have the exact pcos AF and it was a nightmare. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> poppy - the coil mostly works by preventing implantation which wouldn't have affected you at all as implantation happens about 5 days later anyway. However the copper does disrupt DH's swimmers so depending when you O'd it might have had a small effect.
> They warn you though that you can get preg by BDing up to 5 days BEFORE its removed so its still very possible

Thanks Zeez. :thumbup: According to an online calculator (I dont chart) I O'd last Friday so hopefully all the BD before and after coil out will have paid off. Another day into the tww and feeling much more relaxed about it. Had a chat with a good friend last night and she suggested thinking of this first month as a trial run. I've also promised myself I won't symptom spot today but we'll see how that goes!

:dust: to all :happydance:


----------



## MayJan

*gypsygirl* - last year i spotted after 1 week of flow, the spotting lasted almost the whole cycle, and it happened for a few mths. I went to see my obgyn, and she prescribed me bcp to be taken for 4 cycles. but i only took it 2 cycles and the spotting stop after that. but since u're ttcing, bcp is not an option. have u ever talked to ur doc about the spotting, 2 weeks flow, and the cramps?

Welcome *2012maybebaby*!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Well bfn this morning at 13 dpo, just waiting for af to show :(


----------



## MayJan

luna_19 said:


> Well bfn this morning at 13 dpo, just waiting for af to show :(

Sorry for the bfn luna :hugs: but when u expect AF to show up? is it too early for u to test normally?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Well bfn this morning at 13 dpo, just waiting for af to show :(

I'm so sorry luna! I'm kinda in the same boat. Started spotting yesterday and just waiting for the :witch: to get here. This sux!!!!

:hug:


----------



## luna_19

Should be today or tomorrow...

I'm sorry baking :hugs: I thought this would be our month


----------



## nikkih1288

So sorry Luna. But, you are not out until witch gets you !

We have been : sex: every other day. Hoping it pays off, I enter the tww on Wednesday but plan to bd every other day through Saturday just in case )


----------



## flagirlie7

MayJan, I am like the master of charting/tracking my cycle, and have been doing it for like 2 years I think. My cycles got wayyy better over the past year though. At one time, after 10 months with no AF, I went to my OB who gave me something for 3 months to regulate me. I guess it kinda worked. Now I'm almost regular at about 38 days average, some less, some more than 40. Still less chances than a normal person though!!


----------



## Veganlily

Luna and baking - grrr so sorry :hugs: 

KeeP us posted. I think I'm out too-temp spike did not stay this am-sniff sniff. I think :witch: will be here Wednesday for me. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## MayJan

flagirlie7 said:


> MayJan, I am like the master of charting/tracking my cycle, and have been doing it for like 2 years I think. My cycles got wayyy better over the past year though. At one time, after 10 months with no AF, I went to my OB who gave me something for 3 months to regulate me. I guess it kinda worked. Now I'm almost regular at about 38 days average, some less, some more than 40. Still less chances than a normal person though!!

well, ur cycle is better than mine. my cycle is very irregular, i can't even average them lol last 3 cycles were 43, 57, and 39 days. this cycle shud be 38 days if LP stays at 15 days. it's been more than 5 mths since i ttc, but only midway of cycle #4. So do u have any plan to talk to ur ob or go to fertility specialist?


----------



## MayJan

sorry *bakingbabe* :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Luna and baking - grrr so sorry :hugs:
> 
> KeeP us posted. I think I'm out too-temp spike did not stay this am-sniff sniff. I think :witch: will be here Wednesday for me. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...

Oh cycle buddies, we all need a big giant :hug: :hug: :hug: We will prevail!! As hubby told me when the spotting started, we will get there. We made a decision to take the house off the market this month. I told him it's just too stressful to do ttc and selling at the same time. Something has to go. But with that, I get to remodel my house! New appliances, granite counters, painting, new landscaping, and a bunch of other stuff. I love new projects. :)


----------



## nikkih1288

bakingbabe said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Luna and baking - grrr so sorry :hugs:
> 
> KeeP us posted. I think I'm out too-temp spike did not stay this am-sniff sniff. I think :witch: will be here Wednesday for me. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...
> 
> Oh cycle buddies, we all need a big giant :hug: :hug: :hug: We will prevail!! As hubby told me when the spotting started, we will get there. We made a decision to take the house off the market this month. I told him it's just too stressful to do ttc and selling at the same time. Something has to go. But with that, I get to remodel my house! New appliances, granite counters, painting, new landscaping, and a bunch of other stuff. I love new projects. :)Click to expand...

This is very exciting Bakingbabe lucky you. We will be looking for a house come August. We sold our house in April and are staying with my inlaws for a few months to save and pay down bills. I can't wait to get a new house and decorate and landscape ) Have fun !


----------



## bakingbabe

nikkih1288 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Luna and baking - grrr so sorry :hugs:
> 
> KeeP us posted. I think I'm out too-temp spike did not stay this am-sniff sniff. I think :witch: will be here Wednesday for me. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...
> 
> Oh cycle buddies, we all need a big giant :hug: :hug: :hug: We will prevail!! As hubby told me when the spotting started, we will get there. We made a decision to take the house off the market this month. I told him it's just too stressful to do ttc and selling at the same time. Something has to go. But with that, I get to remodel my house! New appliances, granite counters, painting, new landscaping, and a bunch of other stuff. I love new projects. :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is very exciting Bakingbabe lucky you. We will be looking for a house come August. We sold our house in April and are staying with my inlaws for a few months to save and pay down bills. I can't wait to get a new house and decorate and landscape ) Have fun !Click to expand...

Thanks! It should be fun. I'm in the early planning stages today, walking around the house looking at what can be done. :) It's a nice distraction when I'm waiting for af to get here.


----------



## nikkih1288

It is always good to have a distraction while waiting for AF. Good Luck F'xd for you !


----------



## bakingbabe

The :witch: came. :( boo 

I hate this. I really do.


----------



## nikkih1288

:hugs: bakingbabe I am so sorry.


----------



## flagirlie7

MayJan, should I make an appt with my OB (she told me to come back for Clomid, if I needed, but not sure thats what I need) or just go straight to RE? My awesome insurance does not include any fertility treatments :( boooo


----------



## piglet24

luna and bakingbabe: sorry to hear the sad news. anyway, let us keep a hopeful heart. we will have pur turn soon.

welcome poppy, ttc1st and flagirlie! 

no changes whatsoever. i don't want to expect anymore and have to deal with heartaches. i'm expecting af this 20... but am still praying it wont't come.


----------



## nikkih1288

:hugs: piglet


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *poppy*! Hope you get some beginners luck :winkwink:

*Luna* - you're not out until AF shows so I'm crossing everything for you!!!! Hope she stays away :hugs:

*Baking* - AUGH, spotting sucks but maybe it's some bfp symptom?! FX for you!!! And congrats on the house renovation! I think that's better than selling and buying something new cause you actually get to make things exactly the way you want!!! How exciting :hugs: Doh!! ::dohh: Just read that AF arrived. At least you got something positive to distract yourself with.

*Nikkih* & *kmae* - I got my +OPK this afternoon and had EWCM this morning! Super excited :hugs: We're right on schedule to be cycle buddies again :winkwink:

*Lily* - hope your temp pops back up! It's still way above the coverline so there's lots of hope. FX for you!!!!

*Nikkih* - will you be staying in NJ? We're on the Del Rivert just in PA right now but planning to move into NJ next year&#8230;hopefully next summer :flower: We can be bump neighbors! :winkwink:

OK off to cash in on the +OPK and EWCM - off to seduce DH :winkwink: Then, need to pack as we're flying home tomorrow! Bye bye Espana :cry:


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies, 

:hugs: *Bakingbabe*! Ugh, I'm so sorry AF showed up. :( Boo! I am really glad you have a fun project to take on and get your mind off of things! The renovations sound awesome. Maybe focusing on that will help for next cycle. FX'd!

FX'd *Luna and Lily* - you're not out yet! Stick with me cycle buddies! FX'd and :dust:! 

*Smimms* - how are you doing? FX'd and :dust:!!!

I am testing tomorrow morning. Eek! I am feeling pretty relaxed and actually feeling like I could hold out longer, but I am going out of town and want to test with my hubs. FX'd and Prayers!!!

*MrsChez* - Awesome you got your +OPK!! I know you really wanted to see that before you traveled home. Yay! Happy :sex:! And, safe travels!

Big Welcome to all the new ladies! *Ttc1 and Flagirlie* :hi: Did I miss anyone? 

*All of you beautiful ladies* - :hug: and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I spent way too long reading people's stories of getting an early bfn so feeling a little better...so far so good today but the real test will be making it into cd27 tomorrow, haven't made it that far in quite a while!


----------



## bakingbabe

My body is messing with me!! I had everything that said af was here this morning and now nada. Spotting is so light, it's almost gone and cramps are sporadic. I'm still expecting af soon but there might be a glimmer of hope. 
I hope nobody else's body does this to them, it's hard to deal with!!


----------



## luna_19

That's good news! And your temp still looks good :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> That's good news! And your temp still looks good :thumbup:

We'll see how tomorrow goes. I hope it's not as wacky as today. I have had a very odd day.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Baking - FX for you hun! Your temp is still looking great so dont give up hope yet!!!

I feel like my body is messing with me too....I am, by my own calculations, 3dpo today, and after temp drop yesterday (to at or around coverline) my temp has only come back up a fraction today...almost no cm now though...im not sure if there is something wrong with me or if I really did o when i thought on cd 11!!!

I dont suppose anyone could take a look at my chart for me and let me know if Im missing something? Ive not tried to attach one before so not sure if this will work!!

Feeling so lost about it all now!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/8a7d1/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek said:


> Good luck *poppy*! Hope you get some beginners luck :winkwink:
> 
> *Luna* - you're not out until AF shows so I'm crossing everything for you!!!! Hope she stays away :hugs:
> 
> *Baking* - AUGH, spotting sucks but maybe it's some bfp symptom?! FX for you!!! And congrats on the house renovation! I think that's better than selling and buying something new cause you actually get to make things exactly the way you want!!! How exciting :hugs: Doh!! ::dohh: Just read that AF arrived. At least you got something positive to distract yourself with.
> 
> *Nikkih* & *kmae* - I got my +OPK this afternoon and had EWCM this morning! Super excited :hugs: We're right on schedule to be cycle buddies again :winkwink:
> 
> *Lily* - hope your temp pops back up! It's still way above the coverline so there's lots of hope. FX for you!!!!
> 
> *Nikkih* - will you be staying in NJ? We're on the Del Rivert just in PA right now but planning to move into NJ next year&#8230;hopefully next summer :flower: We can be bump neighbors! :winkwink:
> 
> OK off to cash in on the +OPK and EWCM - off to seduce DH :winkwink: Then, need to pack as we're flying home tomorrow! Bye bye Espana :cry:


We will be buying a house soon in south Jersey. You are not far from me at all. It would be cool to be bump buddies. I had ewcm sat and sun and we had sex Fri, and Sunday. Praying we caught the egg. Today I am dried out with ovary pain so pretty sure I ovulated today.


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> That's good news! And your temp still looks good :thumbup:
> 
> We'll see how tomorrow goes. I hope it's not as wacky as today. I have had a very odd day.Click to expand...

I'm with you, can I make it to cd27? Only time will tell

Atm I feel like af is right at my doorstep...oh well diva cup in and off to yoga class to get my mind off it :S


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> That's good news! And your temp still looks good :thumbup:

Yep, baking-your temp still looks great. Keep us posted, girl!!

Luna and md - good good luck!!

Afm, temp tomorrow am is key!

:dust:


----------



## sasha0430

Well AF showed her face today :cry:...Off to the fourth cycle of clomid..


----------



## bakingbabe

sasha0430 said:


> Well AF showed her face today :cry:...Off to the fourth cycle of clomid..

So sorry, Sasha. :hugs:


----------



## MayJan

Luna - chart's looking good, it looks like pregnancy chart alrd. FC!!!

MD1223 - Good luck n keep us posted!!

Newbie32 - ur temps i think it's called fall-back rise? 

Flagirlie - have u got any test done? doesnt it usually start with the test first and see if u really need Clomid? i dont get y ur ob said he/she will give u Clomid if u think u need it? i've nvr seen an RE myself so i'm not sure how they usually work, sorry, can't give u any good advice. how's ur chart in the past 2 years? did u ovulate every cycle? i tot Clomid only helps u ovulate early or works if u have anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Newbie32

sasha0430 said:


> Well AF showed her face today :cry:...Off to the fourth cycle of clomid..

:hugs: sorry Sasha...FX this next cycle is the one for you :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

MayJan said:


> Luna - chart's looking good, it looks like pregnancy chart alrd. FC!!!
> 
> MD1223 - Good luck n keep us posted!!
> 
> Newbie32 - ur temps i think it's called fall-back rise?
> 
> Flagirlie - have u got any test done? doesnt it usually start with the test first and see if u really need Clomid? i dont get y ur ob said he/she will give u Clomid if u think u need it? i've nvr seen an RE myself so i'm not sure how they usually work, sorry, can't give u any good advice. how's ur chart in the past 2 years? did u ovulate every cycle? i tot Clomid only helps u ovulate early or works if u have anovulatory cycle.

Thanks MayJan...Im hoping so..if not, i cant figure it out because i had +opks, ov cramps, ewcm, and now I have almost no cm at all, - opks, but my temps arent nearly as high as they were post o last month...

Grrrr as if i wasnt already impatient enough this cycle...that will learn me!!!

I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed that I have o'd on one of the days from cd 11 to cd 15...but have a feeling this might not be my month....


----------



## MD1223

OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one! 

Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case. 

No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)

Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy. 

Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...


----------



## Newbie32

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!

Fabulous news!

Happy and healthy nine months :flower:

FX for some others this month too!


----------



## MD1223

Thank you, Newbie!!!

Yes, FX'd, prayers and :dust: for more :bfp:'s on here!!!

*Sasha* :hugs: FX'd this next cycle is yours. 

*BakingB, Lily, Luna, and Smimms* - how are you guys doing? Sending lots of :dust:!!! I need a bump buddy now!

Anyone else testing soon? GL and FX'd everyone!


----------



## Veganlily

*MD!!!!!!!! * Yay yay yay yay yay yay!!!!!! :haha: :haha:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm sooooooo over the moon for you that I almost teared up!

You must be on cloud 9 :cloud9:

I would love to be your bump buddy but not sure this is gonna be my cycle...no temp spike for me and i fear af will arrive tomorrow. But back to you, girl!! Heck, you're definitely a walking advertisement for SMEP (which we failed to follow because of some scheduling issues). I've also heard wonders about green tea and grapefruit. And being on the bottom :blush:

So so exciting-yahoo!! Whats your due date?? When you get to a real computer, be sure to post your pic - xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## piglet24

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

wow! yay! congats MD!! i'm so happy for you. hugs hugs hugs


----------



## Veganlily

Stark white BFN for me-kind of like last month-now that temps indicate it's probably not going to happen, I feel more open to confirming that with a cheapie internet test-I think it helps me move on emotionally and makes :witch: much easier for me to handle. Can anybody relate? I expect her here tomorrow. Staying positive and hoping for a march baby! Honestly I am so happy for *MD* that I feel kind of like I got a bfp at 3:30am today too! 

:dust: to all-we'll all have our turn when it's meant to be.

Ps. Md-how did you tell oh??


----------



## sasha0430

MD1223 said:


> Thank you, Newbie!!!
> 
> Yes, FX'd, prayers and :dust: for more :bfp:'s on here!!!
> 
> *Sasha* :hugs: FX'd this next cycle is yours.
> 
> *BakingB, Lily, Luna, and Smimms* - how are you guys doing? Sending lots of :dust:!!! I need a bump buddy now!
> 
> Anyone else testing soon? GL and FX'd everyone!

Thanks Md and CONGRATS to you...so exciting...:happydance


----------



## Alisa SD

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! It's about time someone got a :bfp:!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MayJan

*MD1223* - FINALLY!!!! Yay!!! Congrats... so happy for u... H&H 9 mths n sticky bean!!! yaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

FABULOUS, md!!!!!! I am so happy for you! I almost teared up reading your post. So so happy for you, girlie!

I hope I can join you soon. :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

Yaaaay!!!!!! Congrats! I am so happy for you right now! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

Awe, thank you so much, ladies!!! I hope you all will join me soon too! You guys are the best! :hug:

I'm sorry *Lily* - but as you know, you arent out until AF shows. FX'd! 

So how did I tell DH? Like any other sweet and sane wife whose husband got home from work at 2:30am, I woke him up and turned on his bright overhead light and said "LOOK!!! I think we did it!" :haha: Whoops. He didn't mind though. He is a little hesitant to get too excited yet, though. We had a chemical pregnancy in April and he wants to make sure we don't go through that again. I totally understand. For me, though, somehow this feels different and I am really excited. FX'd!


----------



## MD1223

Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flagirlie7

I do ovulate each cycle, pretty much since I have been religiously temping and charting (feb 2011). Have not had any tests done yet. Guess my OB thinks to make sure I do ovulate and more often? My periods range between 37 and 50, although 37-38 this whole year in general...


----------



## MD1223

*Lily* - I forgot - the due date is February 21. :) 

Crossing everything for you! :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:

Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!


----------



## MD1223

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Bakingbabe. That really means a lot. :) How are you doing today? Have you tested again? FX'd and :dust: Please come be my bump buddy! ;)


----------



## luna_19

Congrats MD! It's about time we had another bfp :)

Afm I'm onto cycle 7, hoping it's my lucky number :(


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, Bakingbabe. That really means a lot. :) How are you doing today? Have you tested again? FX'd and :dust: Please come be my bump buddy! ;)Click to expand...

I didn't test this morning but I'm fairly certain :witch: is here. :(:cry::cry::cry: 
I really wish I could be your bump buddy!!! I'm having a tough time with this one. :( I'm really happy for you and more than anything I wish I could join you.


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, Bakingbabe. That really means a lot. :) How are you doing today? Have you tested again? FX'd and :dust: Please come be my bump buddy! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test this morning but I'm fairly certain :witch: is here. :(:cry::cry::cry:
> I really wish I could be your bump buddy!!! I'm having a tough time with this one. :( I'm really happy for you and more than anything I wish I could join you.Click to expand...

Boy can I relate. If we are both in fact out ... We can be cycle buddies next month. :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one!
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...


Oh Wow!!! Congratulations :dance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you :D


----------



## Veganlily

Md-gorgeous strong lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi again preg pilot!!!


----------



## MD1223

:hugs: *Lily, Luna, and Baking*


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> Hi again preg pilot!!!

O/


----------



## MD1223

Hi :hi: *Preg_Pilot* - How are you? And, thanks!!! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> Hi :hi: *Preg_Pilot* - How are you? And, thanks!!! :)

Hey, hopefully you´ll feel better than I do. fingers crossed for ya.

At 8 weeks, every symptom hit me at once, I think.
Can´t sleep, don´t want to eat - soooo queasy (force myself to anyways), feeling extremely moody, and my sex drive has vanished...
Hopefully it´s just a phase, I really don´t want to feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy.

And yea... stretching pains? (there is a reason they´re called "pains") ;)

No seriously, I´m grateful for being pregnant, but I feel like I´ve been extremely sick for the last 6 days.


----------



## ZeeZ

MD - congratulations ! sooo happy for you. It's really time we had some more Baby Dust floating around. H& H 9 months.

Pilot - hope you feel better soon, most woman feel better after the first trimester. until then just take care of yourself and keep thinking about the little bundle at the end of the tunnel.

AFM - I was much more relaxed about TTC this month but today one of my best friends went into labour 2 weeks early (healthy baby girl!). With all this positivity in the air I keep thinking that it might be contagious&#8230; Damm optimism gets me every time.


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, Bakingbabe. That really means a lot. :) How are you doing today? Have you tested again? FX'd and :dust: Please come be my bump buddy! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test this morning but I'm fairly certain :witch: is here. :(:cry::cry::cry:
> I really wish I could be your bump buddy!!! I'm having a tough time with this one. :( I'm really happy for you and more than anything I wish I could join you.Click to expand...
> 
> Boy can I relate. If we are both in fact out ... We can be cycle buddies next month. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm out for sure now. Can't deny it any longer. :( Onto month 7.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking, I think 7 will be lucky for both of us!


----------



## nikkih1288

bakingbabe said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the pic. Not sure how well you can see it on here. What do y'all think? We are going to do another one on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (of course, I'll probs do some before then too ;))
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Looks positive to me! Girlie, I am truly happy for you. :) Enjoy every moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, Bakingbabe. That really means a lot. :) How are you doing today? Have you tested again? FX'd and :dust: Please come be my bump buddy! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't test this morning but I'm fairly certain :witch: is here. :(:cry::cry::cry:
> I really wish I could be your bump buddy!!! I'm having a tough time with this one. :( I'm really happy for you and more than anything I wish I could join you.Click to expand...
> 
> Boy can I relate. If we are both in fact out ... We can be cycle buddies next month. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm out for sure now. Can't deny it any longer. :( Onto month 7.Click to expand...


Aww so sorry bakingbabe. Good luck in month 7 :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, luna and nikki. :hugs: I am taking it pretty hard today but tomorrow my positive outlook will come, at least I hope so. I think a nice bubble bath and some chocolate are in my future.


----------



## piglet24

hi guys. quick question...m having this aroused feeling for 4 days now. does anybody have this? We BD every other day, then how come i still feel this? rawrrr...


----------



## nikkih1288

piglet24 said:


> hi guys. quick question...m having this aroused feeling for 4 days now. does anybody have this? We BD every other day, then how come i still feel this? rawrrr...

I don't know if this is the case for you. However, the more we :sex: the more I want it :laugh2:


----------



## MD1223

Agree, *Nikki*! 

:hugs: I'm sorry *Bakingbabe*. I hope I didn't make it worse by mentioning the bump buddy thing. :( I just wanted to stay optimistic and hopeful for you, but now I just feel bad. Sorry! :hugs: God has his plan for you and your perfect family and your time will definitely come and hopefully very soon. AND think about how many people have March and April birthdays! The next two cycles will be lucky ones! Definitely go for that bubble bath and maybe a nice glass of wine!


----------



## MD1223

preg_pilot said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: *Preg_Pilot* - How are you? And, thanks!!! :)
> 
> Hey, hopefully you´ll feel better than I do. fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> At 8 weeks, every symptom hit me at once, I think.
> Can´t sleep, don´t want to eat - soooo queasy (force myself to anyways), feeling extremely moody, and my sex drive has vanished...
> Hopefully it´s just a phase, I really don´t want to feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> And yea... stretching pains? (there is a reason they´re called "pains") ;)
> 
> No seriously, I´m grateful for being pregnant, but I feel like I´ve been extremely sick for the last 6 days.Click to expand...

Ugh - I am sorry you are feeling so sick. I am already starting to feel a little weird, which is part of the reason I couldn't really sleep last night - had a heartburn feeling but in my tummy and under my ribs. Also, did you have cramping this early? I am getting very weird cramps and they are starting to become a little more painful. FX'd this is normal. And, FX'd your icky symptoms go away soon!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Agree, *Nikki*!
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry *Bakingbabe*. I hope I didn't make it worse by mentioning the bump buddy thing. :( I just wanted to stay optimistic and hopeful for you, but now I just feel bad. Sorry! :hugs: God has his plan for you and your perfect family and your time will definitely come and hopefully very soon. AND think about how many people have March and April birthdays! The next two cycles will be lucky ones! Definitely go for that bubble bath and maybe a nice glass of wine!

It's okay, I know you meant happy things. Don't feel bad, I wanted to stay optimistic too but the timing wasn't right this month. It's hard when the :witch: shows her face and it seems to be getting harder to deal with each month. I'm taking the day to be sad and wallow. Hopefully, tomorrow the positivity will show up! :)


----------



## piglet24

nikkih1288 said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> hi guys. quick question...m having this aroused feeling for 4 days now. does anybody have this? We BD every other day, then how come i still feel this? rawrrr...
> 
> I don't know if this is the case for you. However, the more we :sex: the more I want it :laugh2:Click to expand...

lol! that's probably it. we do it every other day. :flower:


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: *Preg_Pilot* - How are you? And, thanks!!! :)
> 
> Hey, hopefully you´ll feel better than I do. fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> At 8 weeks, every symptom hit me at once, I think.
> Can´t sleep, don´t want to eat - soooo queasy (force myself to anyways), feeling extremely moody, and my sex drive has vanished...
> Hopefully it´s just a phase, I really don´t want to feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> And yea... stretching pains? (there is a reason they´re called "pains") ;)
> 
> No seriously, I´m grateful for being pregnant, but I feel like I´ve been extremely sick for the last 6 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh - I am sorry you are feeling so sick. I am already starting to feel a little weird, which is part of the reason I couldn't really sleep last night - had a heartburn feeling but in my tummy and under my ribs. Also, did you have cramping this early? I am getting very weird cramps and they are starting to become a little more painful. FX'd this is normal. And, FX'd your icky symptoms go away soon!Click to expand...

Yep, the cramping was there pretty much immediately.


----------



## sasha0430

bakingbabe said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Agree, *Nikki*!
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry *Bakingbabe*. I hope I didn't make it worse by mentioning the bump buddy thing. :( I just wanted to stay optimistic and hopeful for you, but now I just feel bad. Sorry! :hugs: God has his plan for you and your perfect family and your time will definitely come and hopefully very soon. AND think about how many people have March and April birthdays! The next two cycles will be lucky ones! Definitely go for that bubble bath and maybe a nice glass of wine!
> 
> It's okay, I know you meant happy things. Don't feel bad, I wanted to stay optimistic too but the timing wasn't right this month. It's hard when the :witch: shows her face and it seems to be getting harder to deal with each month. I'm taking the day to be sad and wallow. Hopefully, tomorrow the positivity will show up! :)Click to expand...

I am right there with you Bakingbaby...my af showed up her ugly face yesterday...so I am CD2 now...getting ready to start round four...I try to think positive but is very hard...then I though you know it would be better to have a baby in March, May or April because you can have birthday parties outside instead of inside...but am still sad that it was not this month...and it does not help that I have had a dream last night that I took preg test and it was BFP...I was crushed when I woke up...what a cruel dream...hang in there bakingbaby we will get this BFP


----------



## piya

congrats MD1223, Have happy and healthy 9 months...


----------



## Veganlily

sasha0430 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> Agree, *Nikki*!
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry *Bakingbabe*. I hope I didn't make it worse by mentioning the bump buddy thing. :( I just wanted to stay optimistic and hopeful for you, but now I just feel bad. Sorry! :hugs: God has his plan for you and your perfect family and your time will definitely come and hopefully very soon. AND think about how many people have March and April birthdays! The next two cycles will be lucky ones! Definitely go for that bubble bath and maybe a nice glass of wine!
> 
> It's okay, I know you meant happy things. Don't feel bad, I wanted to stay optimistic too but the timing wasn't right this month. It's hard when the :witch: shows her face and it seems to be getting harder to deal with each month. I'm taking the day to be sad and wallow. Hopefully, tomorrow the positivity will show up! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am right there with you Bakingbaby...my af showed up her ugly face yesterday...so I am CD2 now...getting ready to start round four...I try to think positive but is very hard...then I though you know it would be better to have a baby in March, May or April because you can have birthday parties outside instead of inside...but am still sad that it was not this month...and it does not help that I have had a dream last night that I took preg test and it was BFP...I was crushed when I woke up...what a cruel dream...hang in there bakingbaby we will get this BFPClick to expand...

Sorry Sasha :hugs:

Will be our turn soon! 

Xo,
Lily


----------



## sasha0430

Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...


----------



## cfox

piglet24 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> hi guys. quick question...m having this aroused feeling for 4 days now. does anybody have this? We BD every other day, then how come i still feel this? rawrrr...
> 
> I don't know if this is the case for you. However, the more we :sex: the more I want it :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! that's probably it. we do it every other day. :flower:Click to expand...

I'm not usually wanting to go at it like a rabbit but knowing that we're approaching O day, we've :sex: the last 4 days - both of us were completely exhausted the last 2 nights and joked about how unromantic this was getting!
.... And I still feel like I could go again! I keep thinking we'll give it a night off but then once the opportunity arises, we both think it's a good idea to go for it again, just in case of course :happydance:
I think all this :sex: is good for us all!
:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Veganlily

sasha0430 said:


> Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...

Thanks sweetie but stark white bfn and I know my body pretty well-I'd bet a good amount of $ that temp drop and :witch: hit tomorrow :cry:


----------



## cfox

Veganlily said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...
> 
> Thanks sweetie but stark white bfn and I know my body pretty well-I'd bet a good amount of $ that temp drop and :witch: hit tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...

:growlmad: Drat. On to testing for July?
I had the same thing happen last month - straight up BFN, then AF the next day - and that was OK. Last month didn't feel like the month for our :BFP:

Hoping yours is soon. :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

cfox said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...
> 
> Thanks sweetie but stark white bfn and I know my body pretty well-I'd bet a good amount of $ that temp drop and :witch: hit tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: Drat. On to testing for July?
> I had the same thing happen last month - straight up BFN, then AF the next day - and that was OK. Last month didn't feel like the month for our :BFP:
> 
> Hoping yours is soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

July testing for march babies sounds great! Thank you soooo much-made me feel better tonight. :hugs:

I'm gomna miss md aRound here - and still miss preg pilot!


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh *MD* that's fantastic news!!!! I'm SOOO happy for you! :hugs: I shrieked when I read your post! DH nearly had a heart attack standing next to me :winkwink: Your stick looks positive to me too! Yay!!!!!!
Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Hope the bean is super sticky :flower:

And FX for you *Lily*!!!! Hope you're wrong and AF doesn't show :hugs:
:dust:

*nikkih* - we'll be looking in the Short Hills area next summer! I guess NJ isn't that big :winkwink: Sounds like you Oed to me&#8230;I'm not sure if I did as I haven't had any ovulation pains and my temp hasn't really dipped or spiked! But got another +OPK today so perhaps it just hasn't happened yet&#8230;BDed tonight though :thumbup:

*sasha* - sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: GL with the next cycle!!!

*Luna* - sorry you're onto a new cycle too :hugs: Any new plans?

*baking* - oh no, she's here! :cry: I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Best of luck and I really really hope this next cycle is the one for you! FX I'm hoping for a lucky 7 myself (current cycle). May it be the one for all of us!!! (*Luna* included)

*piglet* - increased sexual drive is a symptom of ovulation coming, or so I read. I get it around my O time for sure! So get to work!!!! :winkwink:


AFM, +OPk this afternoon so not sure if I've Oed yet but keeping the :sex: going! I have a mix of EWCM and some watery CM so that's good. No O cramps yet so hopefully soon!!! I'm always so anxious to get into the TWW but then when I'm in it, I hate it! LOL Go figure! :shrug:

:hug: to all my ladies!!! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

PS Where is my cycle buddy *kmae*?? How are you chica? :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> cfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...
> 
> Thanks sweetie but stark white bfn and I know my body pretty well-I'd bet a good amount of $ that temp drop and :witch: hit tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: Drat. On to testing for July?
> I had the same thing happen last month - straight up BFN, then AF the next day - and that was OK. Last month didn't feel like the month for our :BFP:
> 
> Hoping yours is soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> July testing for march babies sounds great! Thank you soooo much-made me feel better tonight. :hugs:
> 
> I'm gomna miss md aRound here - and still miss preg pilot!Click to expand...

Lily,
I hope the :witch: stays away! July testing for march babies sounds great to me too. :) Count me as hopeful for month #7!! The glass of wine helped my morale a bit. Working on being more positive tonight and tomorrow. :)


----------



## luna_19

MrsChezek I feel like we're doing everything right! I really don't want to turn into that couple where bding is a chore, or that avoids certain positions or spends money on all sorts of suppliments ...

Thinking about trying temping though, I've avoided it because for one I always get up at least once a night so I don't know how accurate it would be and I imagine it stressing me out...on the other hand I guess it's the only way to know I'm actually ovulating.


----------



## Alisa SD

luna_19 said:


> MrsChezek I feel like we're doing everything right! I really don't want to turn into that couple where bding is a chore, or that avoids certain positions or spends money on all sorts of suppliments ...
> 
> Thinking about trying temping though, I've avoided it because for one I always get up at least once a night so I don't know how accurate it would be and I imagine it stressing me out...on the other hand I guess it's the only way to know I'm actually ovulating.

Hi luna, I get up at least once a night too; I drink a lot of water. But I take my temperature everyday at 5am and I am confident the bathroom trips are not effecting their accuracy. The benefit of BBT charting is that it allows me a firm grasp on my body's natural cycle. It's fascinating how our hormonal cycles are so evident by our BBTs. Unfortunately it is primarily helpful for identifying ovulation and not much else. Perhaps a steep dip the day of or before AF, but elevated temps after ovulation are likely with or without a pregnancy. 
But I highly recommend it. It's actually fun using the graphs and tools on Fertility Friend. Go sign up! Its free. And get a good thermometer. They have em at any drug store, usually pink, lol. I didnt chart the first 2 months and I wish I would have. It brought TTC to the "next level" if you will.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Just curious, I started temping this month with fertility friend, how do I show my chart in my signature?


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies...
MD...wooooohooooo!!!! That's fabulous news!!!! Super chuffed for you! Let's hope you've started a trend in this thread!
To all the ladies who's AF arrived...that sucks...but onwards and upwards. I'm on CD9 today...so gearing up for ov and lots and lots of bd...exhausts me just thinking about it ;-)
It's officially been 12 months now...so DH and I had a chat about whether we should get tested. DH is a medical rep and chats to the leading fertility specialist in our city every few weeks and he has been giving dh lots of advice. Which is awesome because it would be really expensive to be getting this advice from him normally. And the FS reckons that you shouldn't do tests before 2 years as knowing there is something wrong can often play on your mind and stress you out to the point of not ovulating. He said that 90 something% of people having regular sex will fall pregnant by 2 years even with some problems. So I was thinking that if we get tested and find out something is wrong I will get stressed out...and if we test and nothings wrong then I will be very relaxed. However, I am not super stressed about it...we have only recently come back to SA after 6 yrs in England and recently bought a house and still trying to accumulate furniture and do some renovations, get our careers on track etc. etc. So I said to DH that maybe it hasn't happened yet because it's just not the right time. So maybe we should just wait a bit and maybe in a few months re-look at getting tested. But I'm still not 100% sure it's the right decision. What are your ladies thoughts?????? Has anyone been tested and found out something was wrong and it's made you more stressed? Or has anyone tested and found out all is fine and it's still taking time to fall preggie?
Sorry bout the novel! Just need some advice.
Have a lovely day x


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek I feel like we're doing everything right! I really don't want to turn into that couple where bding is a chore, or that avoids certain positions or spends money on all sorts of suppliments ...
> 
> Thinking about trying temping though, I've avoided it because for one I always get up at least once a night so I don't know how accurate it would be and I imagine it stressing me out...on the other hand I guess it's the only way to know I'm actually ovulating.
> 
> Hi luna, I get up at least once a night too; I drink a lot of water. But I take my temperature everyday at 5am and I am confident the bathroom trips are not effecting their accuracy. The benefit of BBT charting is that it allows me a firm grasp on my body's natural cycle. It's fascinating how our hormonal cycles are so evident by our BBTs. Unfortunately it is primarily helpful for identifying ovulation and not much else. Perhaps a steep dip the day of or before AF, but elevated temps after ovulation are likely with or without a pregnancy.
> But I highly recommend it. It's actually fun using the graphs and tools on Fertility Friend. Go sign up! Its free. And get a good thermometer. They have em at any drug store, usually pink, lol. I didnt chart the first 2 months and I wish I would have. It brought TTC to the "next level" if you will.Click to expand...

Just wanted to chime in that I TOTALLY agreeee with this!


----------



## Veganlily

Well..much to my shock my temp spiked today buuuuutttt stark white negative hpt (ic) so I'm not over the moon (yet :) ) or anything. I also had a (delicious) drink (ok 1.5 drinks) last night because I was so sure I was out, and that tends to raise my temperature a little (but not by that much!). We shall see-I'm trying so hard to be patient and positive. "symptoms" are that my period usually comes today, my boobs and especially nipples are getting bigger/more tender by the hour, I'm breaking out like a teenager, I'm a little constipated, and I'm definitely emotional. Buuuuuuuttttt all this can be normal for me before af - so who the heck knows?? Will test every am til af shows and keep y'all posted!

Thank you so much for the kind words, everyone! Even if :witch: shows I can't tell you how much your support and loving thoughts mean. I find days 7-12 DPO to be the absolute hands down hardest emotionally of the cycle-the roller coaster of hope and losing hope...it's hard.

Gypsy-ff has a link with a code to your chart and then you can add it on bnb to your sig by copy/paste. Message me if you have problems and I'll help you.

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek I feel like we're doing everything right! I really don't want to turn into that couple where bding is a chore, or that avoids certain positions or spends money on all sorts of suppliments ...
> 
> Thinking about trying temping though, I've avoided it because for one I always get up at least once a night so I don't know how accurate it would be and I imagine it stressing me out...on the other hand I guess it's the only way to know I'm actually ovulating.
> 
> Hi luna, I get up at least once a night too; I drink a lot of water. But I take my temperature everyday at 5am and I am confident the bathroom trips are not effecting their accuracy. The benefit of BBT charting is that it allows me a firm grasp on my body's natural cycle. It's fascinating how our hormonal cycles are so evident by our BBTs. Unfortunately it is primarily helpful for identifying ovulation and not much else. Perhaps a steep dip the day of or before AF, but elevated temps after ovulation are likely with or without a pregnancy.
> But I highly recommend it. It's actually fun using the graphs and tools on Fertility Friend. Go sign up! Its free. And get a good thermometer. They have em at any drug store, usually pink, lol. I didnt chart the first 2 months and I wish I would have. It brought TTC to the "next level" if you will.Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to chime in that I TOTALLY agreeee with this!Click to expand...

Me too!! I regret not temping earlier. This is my second full cycle as I started mid cycle back in April. It's so informative! And you don't have to temp every day...you can temp starting about a week before you O and then just a couple days after to confirm O. I was stressed that I might not be ovulating and temping has brought me peace of mind :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> Well..much to my shock my temp spiked today buuuuutttt stark white negative hpt (ic) so I'm not over the moon (yet :) ) or anything. I also had a (delicious) drink (ok 1.5 drinks) last night because I was so sure I was out, and that tends to raise my temperature a little (but not by that much!). We shall see-I'm trying so hard to be patient and positive. "symptoms" are that my period usually comes today, my boobs and especially nipples are getting bigger/more tender by the hour, I'm breaking out like a teenager, I'm a little constipated, and I'm definitely emotional. Buuuuuuuttttt all this can be normal for me before af - so who the heck knows?? Will test every am til af shows and keep y'all posted!
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words, everyone! Even if :witch: shows I can't tell you how much your support and loving thoughts mean. I find days 7-12 DPO to be the absolute hands down hardest emotionally of the cycle-the roller coaster of hope and losing hope...it's hard.
> 
> Gypsy-ff has a link with a code to your chart and then you can add it on bnb to your sig by copy/paste. Message me if you have problems and I'll help you.
> 
> :dust:

SEE! It's all that dust we're throwing your way!! Hope she stays away for 9 months!!!!!! FX
:dust: :baby: :dust:

*gypsy* - under the "sharing" menu there is a "get code" link. Copy the code to your chart and paste it in your signature here [to edit your sig here go to User CP and in the left hand menu there is an 'edit signature' link] Easy peasy!!!! :flower:


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> Oh my gosh *MD* that's fantastic news!!!! I'm SOOO happy for you! :hugs: I shrieked when I read your post! DH nearly had a heart attack standing next to me :winkwink: Your stick looks positive to me too! Yay!!!!!!
> Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Hope the bean is super sticky :flower:
> 
> And FX for you *Lily*!!!! Hope you're wrong and AF doesn't show :hugs:
> :dust:
> 
> *nikkih* - we'll be looking in the Short Hills area next summer! I guess NJ isn't that big :winkwink: Sounds like you Oed to meI'm not sure if I did as I haven't had any ovulation pains and my temp hasn't really dipped or spiked! But got another +OPK today so perhaps it just hasn't happened yetBDed tonight though :thumbup:
> 
> *sasha* - sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: GL with the next cycle!!!
> 
> *Luna* - sorry you're onto a new cycle too :hugs: Any new plans?
> 
> *baking* - oh no, she's here! :cry: I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Best of luck and I really really hope this next cycle is the one for you! FX I'm hoping for a lucky 7 myself (current cycle). May it be the one for all of us!!! (*Luna* included)
> 
> *piglet* - increased sexual drive is a symptom of ovulation coming, or so I read. I get it around my O time for sure! So get to work!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> AFM, +OPk this afternoon so not sure if I've Oed yet but keeping the :sex: going! I have a mix of EWCM and some watery CM so that's good. No O cramps yet so hopefully soon!!! I'm always so anxious to get into the TWW but then when I'm in it, I hate it! LOL Go figure! :shrug:
> 
> :hug: to all my ladies!!! xx

O happened on June 1, because i had injection on the 31st of May. Until now I still am sooooo you know. i want to do it even if i'm working. this is crazy!


----------



## MrsChezek

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies...
> MD...wooooohooooo!!!! That's fabulous news!!!! Super chuffed for you! Let's hope you've started a trend in this thread!
> To all the ladies who's AF arrived...that sucks...but onwards and upwards. I'm on CD9 today...so gearing up for ov and lots and lots of bd...exhausts me just thinking about it ;-)
> It's officially been 12 months now...so DH and I had a chat about whether we should get tested. DH is a medical rep and chats to the leading fertility specialist in our city every few weeks and he has been giving dh lots of advice. Which is awesome because it would be really expensive to be getting this advice from him normally. And the FS reckons that you shouldn't do tests before 2 years as knowing there is something wrong can often play on your mind and stress you out to the point of not ovulating. He said that 90 something% of people having regular sex will fall pregnant by 2 years even with some problems. So I was thinking that if we get tested and find out something is wrong I will get stressed out...and if we test and nothings wrong then I will be very relaxed. However, I am not super stressed about it...we have only recently come back to SA after 6 yrs in England and recently bought a house and still trying to accumulate furniture and do some renovations, get our careers on track etc. etc. So I said to DH that maybe it hasn't happened yet because it's just not the right time. So maybe we should just wait a bit and maybe in a few months re-look at getting tested. But I'm still not 100% sure it's the right decision. What are your ladies thoughts?????? Has anyone been tested and found out something was wrong and it's made you more stressed? Or has anyone tested and found out all is fine and it's still taking time to fall preggie?
> Sorry bout the novel! Just need some advice.
> Have a lovely day x

I think it really depends on your personality. I know that I'm the type that will stress if the doc tells me something is not perfect but I will also stress if he tells me everything IS perfect if I'm not pregnant by 12 months. So for me it would be stressful either way :dohh: But if you think it will give you peace of mind, then go for it! Stress is not good for conception so do whatever you think will keep you the most ZEN and happy :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi Ladies let me preface this by saying this is a rant.

I have been taking botox injections for painful muscle spasms for 5 years now. As soon as we decided to try to get pregnant I stopped the injections. No way I am going to inject poison into my body and risk god knows what. Well now my dh is mad at me and yelled at me this morning saying he does not understand why I won't get injections to help myself. I am in tremendous pain my hand is swollen to double it's size. However, I am still not willing to risk my future child's health. He is mad at me and I feel like crap. What would you guys do? I talked to the OB and she agreed no botox. Dh found research online last night that said in 1 study 18 women received botox for my condition and 16 carried to full term. One had a miscarriage and one lost the baby in delivery. I just don't know what to do we are going on a romantic over night trip tonight and now I feel like we are going to spend the night fighting instead of relaxing. He thinks I'd rather suffer and says it is not only effecting me but him as well. I get that but won't having a kid with birth defects be worse? I am in tears and he went off to work to enjoy his day. God I hate men sometimes.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## OperationBbyO

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies...
> MD...wooooohooooo!!!! That's fabulous news!!!! Super chuffed for you! Let's hope you've started a trend in this thread!
> To all the ladies who's AF arrived...that sucks...but onwards and upwards. I'm on CD9 today...so gearing up for ov and lots and lots of bd...exhausts me just thinking about it ;-)
> It's officially been 12 months now...so DH and I had a chat about whether we should get tested. DH is a medical rep and chats to the leading fertility specialist in our city every few weeks and he has been giving dh lots of advice. Which is awesome because it would be really expensive to be getting this advice from him normally. And the FS reckons that you shouldn't do tests before 2 years as knowing there is something wrong can often play on your mind and stress you out to the point of not ovulating. He said that 90 something% of people having regular sex will fall pregnant by 2 years even with some problems. So I was thinking that if we get tested and find out something is wrong I will get stressed out...and if we test and nothings wrong then I will be very relaxed. However, I am not super stressed about it...we have only recently come back to SA after 6 yrs in England and recently bought a house and still trying to accumulate furniture and do some renovations, get our careers on track etc. etc. So I said to DH that maybe it hasn't happened yet because it's just not the right time. So maybe we should just wait a bit and maybe in a few months re-look at getting tested. But I'm still not 100% sure it's the right decision. What are your ladies thoughts?????? Has anyone been tested and found out something was wrong and it's made you more stressed? Or has anyone tested and found out all is fine and it's still taking time to fall preggie?
> Sorry bout the novel! Just need some advice.
> Have a lovely day x

I didn't even wait for 12 months to hit because I knew something was off. Turns out I was right. Had I not gone to find out what was wrong, I would have kept having MCs. I'm so glad I went. Now I can't seem to get pregnant again, but knowing that I have the medication support I need and knowing that I'm not insane, there IS actually something wrong with me gave me the peace of mind to go with the flow. We will try for one full year and then move to something more drastic, like IVF. 

I have several friends who tried for 2 and 3 years and never got pregnant only to find out that they had major issues. In the end, they were only able to have one child because they put off finding out what was wrong for so long. I want several kids, so that choice wasn't the right one for me.


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> Hi Ladies let me preface this by saying this is a rant.
> 
> I have been taking botox injections for painful muscle spasms for 5 years now. As soon as we decided to try to get pregnant I stopped the injections. No way I am going to inject poison into my body and risk god knows what. Well now my dh is mad at me and yelled at me this morning saying he does not understand why I won't get injections to help myself. I am in tremendous pain my hand is swollen to double it's size. However, I am still not willing to risk my future child's health. He is mad at me and I feel like crap. What would you guys do? I talked to the OB and she agreed no botox. Dh found research online last night that said in 1 study 18 women received botox for my condition and 16 carried to full term. One had a miscarriage and one lost the baby in delivery. I just don't know what to do we are going on a romantic over night trip tonight and now I feel like we are going to spend the night fighting instead of relaxing. He thinks I'd rather suffer and says it is not only effecting me but him as well. I get that but won't having a kid with birth defects be worse? I am in tears and he went off to work to enjoy his day. God I hate men sometimes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.

AUGH! MEN!!!!! My DH would so totally do that...start a fight. upset me and then go off and have a nice day. Whereas I'd be in tears for hours. So sorry nikkih!!!! :hugs: I think you're being very brave and strong to put your future baby ahead of your needs. I bet you're in a ton of pain and if that isn't hard enough to deal with, having someone get mad at you for it all is just not fair. Is there anything more "natural" you can do to help ease the pain? Maybe some supplements that are safe or physical therapy or massage or acupuncture? I don't know what your condition is but I bet there is some baby friendly way to help alleviate at least some of the pain. You can try seeing a physical therapist or a holistic doctor about it :shrug: 

I wish I had an answer for you but I definitely agree that your DH is being a bit too harsh. HOWEVER, to play devil's advocate. He's probably just distressed by seeing you in pain and not being able to help you. Just think how upset you'd get if he was in a lot of pain and not able to take medications to alleviate it. Us women turn to compassion in these sort of situations whereas men get angry cause they feel helpless. No man likes to feel helpless when it comes to taking care of their loved ones. :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks MrsChezek. I just moved so don't have doctors. But, I am doing meditation, ice and rest and reiki( which is healing energy) I am also trying to reiki my womb LOL. Ugh I hate him right now. i just sent a rather flip email telling him to do his research with links to botox causing blindnes and deafness in babies. Also the FDA says no botox during pregnancy and not smart to get it before. I probably just started a huge fight but I can't help it. Every time I got the treatment I had flu like symptoms for days. I can't imagine putting my body through that right now. We may just have to meet up for a drink if we get our AF this month.


----------



## MrsChezek

Or to celebrate our BFPs :winkwink:

Try to take some deep breaths and let go of the argument. Stress is not good for conception and you've just ovulated. You don't want to put a toll on your body - create a happy little environment for the eggy to implant :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> cfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lilli..your chart stills looks good..don't count your self out yet...
> 
> Thanks sweetie but stark white bfn and I know my body pretty well-I'd bet a good amount of $ that temp drop and :witch: hit tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: Drat. On to testing for July?
> I had the same thing happen last month - straight up BFN, then AF the next day - and that was OK. Last month didn't feel like the month for our :BFP:
> 
> Hoping yours is soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> July testing for march babies sounds great! Thank you soooo much-made me feel better tonight. :hugs:
> 
> I'm gomna miss md aRound here - and still miss preg pilot!Click to expand...

I´m still hanging around ;)



nikkih1288 said:


> Hi Ladies let me preface this by saying this is a rant.
> 
> I have been taking botox injections for painful muscle spasms for 5 years now. As soon as we decided to try to get pregnant I stopped the injections. No way I am going to inject poison into my body and risk god knows what. Well now my dh is mad at me and yelled at me this morning saying he does not understand why I won't get injections to help myself. I am in tremendous pain my hand is swollen to double it's size. However, I am still not willing to risk my future child's health. He is mad at me and I feel like crap. What would you guys do? I talked to the OB and she agreed no botox. Dh found research online last night that said in 1 study 18 women received botox for my condition and 16 carried to full term. One had a miscarriage and one lost the baby in delivery. I just don't know what to do we are going on a romantic over night trip tonight and now I feel like we are going to spend the night fighting instead of relaxing. He thinks I'd rather suffer and says it is not only effecting me but him as well. I get that but won't having a kid with birth defects be worse? I am in tears and he went off to work to enjoy his day. God I hate men sometimes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.

If it were me, I would do the exact same thing.
I suffer from regular migraines, but since I started TTC, I´ve completely stayed off my drugs.
Since I haven´t talked to a doctor/midwife yet, I just don´t want to risk it.
I´d really rather stay in bed crying for a day, than risk my baby in any way.
I think you´re right. It´s just time to look at alternate methods of pain control. (I actually have great success with spirit healing, but that´s not everybody´s cup of tea so...)


----------



## nikkih1288

Why do I have images of you sitting cross legged saying Ommmmm??? Nothing wrong with alternative healing.


----------



## preg_pilot

nikkih1288 said:


> Why do I have images of you sitting cross legged saying Ommmmm??? Nothing wrong with alternative healing.

Hehe. Close, but no cigar ;)
I actually lay back on a mattress in a yoga position.
Just relax with your palms up in the air, and then comes the spiritual stuff.
For me, it works like a charm.

Oh, and no "ommmmm" ;) No sounds at all actually


----------



## nikkih1288

preg_pilot said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I have images of you sitting cross legged saying Ommmmm??? Nothing wrong with alternative healing.
> 
> Hehe. Close, but no cigar ;)
> I actually lay back on a mattress in a yoga position.
> Just relax with your palms up in the air, and then comes the spiritual stuff.
> For me, it works like a charm.
> 
> Oh, and no "ommmmm" ;) No sounds at all actuallyClick to expand...

It's all good !~


----------



## Alisa SD

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Just curious, I started temping this month with fertility friend, how do I show my chart in my signature?

There's a tab that says "Share Chart" and it will ask you set up a profile. Then it will give you the html to cut and paste into your signature.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks for the input ladies, I'm going after work to pick up a thermometer :)

Good luck veganlily!


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, ladies!!! :) 

I am traveling right now (and with a colleague) so going to keep it short but didn't want to just read and run. Also, traveling for the rest of the week/wknd, so might not be around but will be back! 

I'm sticking around too! I want to see all those bfps roll in!! :) I love my ttc#1, >30 ladies too much to leave!

Btw, my husband is exactly the same way - we can get in a fight and I'll be crying and an emotional, hot mess and he can go about his day as if nothing happened and enjoy it! Probs relates to their inability to multi task. That and they just don't have as many emotions. ;)

Nikki - what about acupuncture? I know a lot of women do that for fertility and you could do both at once. One of my friends did that - for fertility and migraines. Sorry that you are having to deal with that. :hugs: And I'm really sorry about the fight with your husband. 

GL *Lily*! FX'd!!

Sending :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of you ladies!!!


----------



## Breezy81

Hi all :wave: just checking in to see how everyone is doing and say hi! 

MD - Congrats!!! I teared up seeing your :BFP: I am so happy for you. 

You got us to try 1 more month before saving for IVF. So round 6 of clomid we go. 

After taking a much needed 8days of ttc, here we go again!!!! Jumping back on the emotional crazy roller coaster. :friends:


----------



## nikkih1288

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, ladies!!! :)
> 
> I am traveling right now (and with a colleague) so going to keep it short but didn't want to just read and run. Also, traveling for the rest of the week/wknd, so might not be around but will be back!
> 
> I'm sticking around too! I want to see all those bfps roll in!! :) I love my ttc#1, >30 ladies too much to leave!
> 
> Btw, my husband is exactly the same way - we can get in a fight and I'll be crying and an emotional, hot mess and he can go about his day as if nothing happened and enjoy it! Probs relates to their inability to multi task. That and they just don't have as many emotions. ;)
> 
> Nikki - what about acupuncture? I know a lot of women do that for fertility and you could do both at once. One of my friends did that - for fertility and migraines. Sorry that you are having to deal with that. :hugs: And I'm really sorry about the fight with your husband.
> 
> GL *Lily*! FX'd!!
> 
> Sending :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of you ladies!!!





Thanks for the suggestion. I have thought about it but it would be an out of pocket expense and I cannot do that right now. Things are better now. He said he just hates to see me suffer and wanted to try to help. Funny how men are ! Oh well ,we are going to have a very relaxing night tonight and get to :sex: without worrying about catching the egg. Since I already ovulated.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi everybody. I've always thought ff got my ovulation wrong by 1 day and that I really ovulated 1 day later than it said. That would make me 11, not 12 dpo. So...if that's the assumption, it's tomorrow morning's temperature that matters-my lp is usually 11 days. And if my temp stays high and no af (hard to believe that will happen-I still feel like af is right around corner) then being only 11dpo could explain the bfn...ah, soooo nervous for tmrw temp. My darling oh has begun hovering over me as i take my temperature demanding to know (low, high, or really high?) for the past few days...I almost want this more for him than me right now-why a lovely fathers day gift. We shall see-I'll be honest that if I had to predict I'd bet :witch: will show tomorrow but because I already got sad about that yesterday I'm really at peace with it if it happens and will be ready to move on.

Xxoo to all!


----------



## luna_19

Glad to see you back breezy :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hi everybody. I've always thought ff got my ovulation wrong by 1 day and that I really ovulated 1 day later than it said. That would make me 11, not 12 dpo. So...if that's the assumption, it's tomorrow morning's temperature that matters-my lp is usually 11 days. And if my temp stays high and no af (hard to believe that will happen-I still feel like af is right around corner) then being only 11dpo could explain the bfn...ah, soooo nervous for tmrw temp. My darling oh has begun hovering over me as i take my temperature demanding to know (low, high, or really high?) for the past few days...I almost want this more for him than me right now-why a lovely fathers day gift. We shall see-I'll be honest that if I had to predict I'd bet :witch: will show tomorrow but because I already got sad about that yesterday I'm really at peace with it if it happens and will be ready to move on.
> 
> Xxoo to all!

Good luck, Lily! 

I feel the same way, my dh has come so far in the whole having kids thing (pretty much a 180) that I want it to happen asap. I'll be checking in on you tomorrow! :)

Afm, still bummed but getting better. My friend finds out what she's having today. I want to be supportive but ugh.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> Gypsy-ff has a link with a code to your chart and then you can add it on bnb to your sig by copy/paste. Message me if you have problems and I'll help you.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! Took me a couple tries, but I figured it out :flower:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Hi everybody. I've always thought ff got my ovulation wrong by 1 day and that I really ovulated 1 day later than it said. That would make me 11, not 12 dpo. So...if that's the assumption, it's tomorrow morning's temperature that matters-my lp is usually 11 days. And if my temp stays high and no af (hard to believe that will happen-I still feel like af is right around corner) then being only 11dpo could explain the bfn...ah, soooo nervous for tmrw temp. My darling oh has begun hovering over me as i take my temperature demanding to know (low, high, or really high?) for the past few days...I almost want this more for him than me right now-why a lovely fathers day gift. We shall see-I'll be honest that if I had to predict I'd bet :witch: will show tomorrow but because I already got sad about that yesterday I'm really at peace with it if it happens and will be ready to move on.
> 
> Xxoo to all!

Good luck Lily!!!

FX for you that the witch stays away and is replaced by :dust: for you!


----------



## Newbie32

Well ladies, im still struggling away with my chart this month....ff has now changed and said that I o'd on CD 10!!! Previously it was CD13...i think this is because of the +opk's, but i had a week of them last month as well....so its getting a bit confusing for me now...

I guess on the upside if it really was cd10, then I've effectively skipped three days of the tww which would put me at 8dpo today! At least we were:sex: around then anyway....last month we didnt start :sex: until on cd10...and my temps did start to increase around then as well...

Does anyone else have problems with ff when you have a fall back rise? It seems to change the o date because it stops three higher temps?

:dust::dust::dust::dust: ladies


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies, congrats to those with BFPs! I'm back on BnB after a bit of a break due to obsessive symptom spotting! Well...now I'm in the last few days of my TWW so the obsession is back...cramping, sore boobs, feel bloated...really hope it's not PMS :wacko:




Newbie32 said:


> Well ladies, im still struggling away with my chart this month....ff has now changed and said that I o'd on CD 10!!! Previously it was CD13...i think this is because of the +opk's, but i had a week of them last month as well....so its getting a bit confusing for me now...
> 
> I guess on the upside if it really was cd10, then I've effectively skipped three days of the tww which would put me at 8dpo today! At least we were:sex: around then anyway....last month we didnt start :sex: until on cd10...and my temps did start to increase around then as well...
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with ff when you have a fall back rise? It seems to change the o date because it stops three higher temps?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: ladies

*Newbie* - I think I'm having the same problem with the fallback rise! FF changed my O date from CD17 to CD19. Unfortunately I didn't have any EWCM this cycle and not doing OPKs so can't really tell. I'm hoping that O was on CD17 as we BD that day!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello. I'm sad :cry:

My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.

It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.

Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Goldfish

MrsChezek - :hugs: Don't blame you for being sad. One of my best friends just announced she was pregnant too! I'm happy for her, but at the same time, a little sad because I want to be pregnant soooo bad. Hope you have a nice holiday anyway!


----------



## Newbie32

Goldfish said:


> Hi ladies, congrats to those with BFPs! I'm back on BnB after a bit of a break due to obsessive symptom spotting! Well...now I'm in the last few days of my TWW so the obsession is back...cramping, sore boobs, feel bloated...really hope it's not PMS :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, im still struggling away with my chart this month....ff has now changed and said that I o'd on CD 10!!! Previously it was CD13...i think this is because of the +opk's, but i had a week of them last month as well....so its getting a bit confusing for me now...
> 
> I guess on the upside if it really was cd10, then I've effectively skipped three days of the tww which would put me at 8dpo today! At least we were:sex: around then anyway....last month we didnt start :sex: until on cd10...and my temps did start to increase around then as well...
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with ff when you have a fall back rise? It seems to change the o date because it stops three higher temps?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: ladies
> 
> *Newbie* - I think I'm having the same problem with the fallback rise! FF changed my O date from CD17 to CD19. Unfortunately I didn't have any EWCM this cycle and not doing OPKs so can't really tell. I'm hoping that O was on CD17 as we BD that day!Click to expand...

Grrrr to FF! I know its super helpful, but i kinda wish it had a little 'include fall back rise' option so we could agree on o dates and be done with it!

Im not sure where I'm at with symptom spotting this tww....my cm (tmi alert) is really dry and whats there is white & chunky (similar to thrush but not the same as i can recognise that in a flash!). I had some cramping yesterday, felt quite nauseous last night, and could swear my bb's feel heavier, and then my temp jumped up a bit again today... but really, who knows!

I know all of those things can just be caused by the increased progesterone in your body...my gut instinct tells me its not the month for me this time...:shrug:


----------



## ttc1st

MayJan said:


> Welcome Poppy, ttc1st, and flagirlie
> 
> *Poppy* - sorry i dont know anything about coil, but hope u catch the egg.
> 
> *ttc1st* - happy b'day!! first cycle is always excited, n it'll be great if u get BFP immediately. have u done anything so far or just let the nature takes its course?
> 
> *flagirlie* - if it's already a year, u both shud get tested. from there, the doctor will be able to suggest sth. have u done any bbt charting, checking CM, checking CP, smep, OPK, fertility monitor?? i have long cycles too, and they're not regular, so it's hard to predict O. I dont know what to do about the low drive thou, sorry, as i have the same problem, even though DH is younger than me. :( Hope u feel at home here. feel free to talk to us about anything, we're all here for u

Thank you for the bday wishes I had an excellent day. We haven't done anything yet we'll see how we go naturally. I've been checked over by a Dr and all seems good. Both my sisters concieved 1st cycle, my younger sister was told she'd find it hard to concieve as she had chronic endometriosis for a long time, she went off the pill (after 7 years) and fell pregnant with twins the 1st time she had sex!! Feeling the pressure to concieve quickly, hopefully it runs in the family.


----------



## Newbie32

ttc1st said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Poppy, ttc1st, and flagirlie
> 
> *Poppy* - sorry i dont know anything about coil, but hope u catch the egg.
> 
> *ttc1st* - happy b'day!! first cycle is always excited, n it'll be great if u get BFP immediately. have u done anything so far or just let the nature takes its course?
> 
> *flagirlie* - if it's already a year, u both shud get tested. from there, the doctor will be able to suggest sth. have u done any bbt charting, checking CM, checking CP, smep, OPK, fertility monitor?? i have long cycles too, and they're not regular, so it's hard to predict O. I dont know what to do about the low drive thou, sorry, as i have the same problem, even though DH is younger than me. :( Hope u feel at home here. feel free to talk to us about anything, we're all here for u
> 
> Thank you for the bday wishes I had an excellent day. We haven't done anything yet we'll see how we go naturally. I've been checked over by a Dr and all seems good. Both my sisters concieved 1st cycle, my younger sister was told she'd find it hard to concieve as she had chronic endometriosis for a long time, she went off the pill (after 7 years) and fell pregnant with twins the 1st time she had sex!! Feeling the pressure to concieve quickly, hopefully it runs in the family.Click to expand...

Good Luck Tcc1st!! Try not to get too stressed about it and enjoy the ride! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

aw :hugs: MrsChezek, it will be your turn soon!


----------



## luna_19

also hey look I have a chart now!


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mrs Chezek

It does seem to be the way that once you decide you are going to TTC there are babies and pregnancy announcements and pregnant women EVERYWHERE!!!

FX you get a little sticky bean very soon


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> also hey look I have a chart now!

And let the countdown begin Luna!

FX this is your month :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks for your words of encouragement girls! I went for a walk with DH and our doggie and I feel much better now. You're right - my time will come dammit!!!!! :baby:

*ttc* - hope you get your BFP first round too!!!

*luna* - hope the charting does the trick for you :dust:

*Newbie* - your symptoms sound promising but I guess being cautiously excited is always a good idea. FX!!! You're half way through the wait!

I'm off to finish packing and then Cali tomorrow...tired! But excited to see friends and family :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Thanks for your words of encouragement girls! I went for a walk with DH and our doggie and I feel much better now. You're right - my time will come dammit!!!!! :baby:
> 
> *ttc* - hope you get your BFP first round too!!!
> 
> *luna* - hope the charting does the trick for you :dust:
> 
> *Newbie* - your symptoms sound promising but I guess being cautiously excited is always a good idea. FX!!! You're half way through the wait!
> 
> I'm off to finish packing and then Cali tomorrow...tired! But excited to see friends and family :thumbup:

Thanks Mrs Chezek!!! I certainly feel 'different' and dont have the same things going on 'downstairs' as last month, but I know that doesnt have to mean a thing!!!

I've just remembered I meant to post a pic of our brand new 8 week old puppy after i picked her up last week!

Here she is having a snuggle with me and another with our other dog Molly, on her first night...instant friends!!
 



Attached Files:







Molly 001.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









Molly 002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MayJan

OMG, there are soooooo cuteee.. i want a dog too..


----------



## Veganlily

So who is testing soon? Newbie? Ttc1st? Others??

I'm nervous for tomorrow's temp and maybe testing but at this point just wanna know either way-even if it's not our month. Practicing patience and calm and remembering that we'll know soon enough.

I feel like I've been doing a really bad job keeping up with everyone, particularly our newest ladies. At the end of 2ww I think I get a little self absorbed! Hope y'all are keeping your spirits up and wishing so much :dust: to everyone!

Sleep tight, friends...


----------



## ttc1st

Veganlily said:


> So who is testing soon? Newbie? Ttc1st? Others??
> 
> I'm nervous for tomorrow's temp and maybe testing but at this point just wanna know either way-even if it's not our month. Practicing patience and calm and remembering that we'll know soon enough.
> 
> I feel like I've been doing a really bad job keeping up with everyone, particularly our newest ladies. At the end of 2ww I think I get a little self absorbed! Hope y'all are keeping your spirits up and wishing so much :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sleep tight, friends...

I'm new to all this lingo, I'm not sure how to track ovulation etc I'm only 8 days into my cycle so literally just beginning trying. Haven't been on birth control for about 6 years as I had bad reactions, the pill nearly killed me so I'm hoping that will improve my chances. I don't want to get too hopeful cause the disappointment will crush me but I can't help but get excited. Want this baby so bad. Just going to have lots and lots of sex and hope for the best :happydance: I'm thinking next week will be the best week to concieve??? Any advise/tips are appreciated


----------



## Newbie32

ttc1st said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> So who is testing soon? Newbie? Ttc1st? Others??
> 
> I'm nervous for tomorrow's temp and maybe testing but at this point just wanna know either way-even if it's not our month. Practicing patience and calm and remembering that we'll know soon enough.
> 
> I feel like I've been doing a really bad job keeping up with everyone, particularly our newest ladies. At the end of 2ww I think I get a little self absorbed! Hope y'all are keeping your spirits up and wishing so much :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sleep tight, friends...
> 
> I'm new to all this lingo, I'm not sure how to track ovulation etc I'm only 8 days into my cycle so literally just beginning trying. Haven't been on birth control for about 6 years as I had bad reactions, the pill nearly killed me so I'm hoping that will improve my chances. I don't want to get too hopeful cause the disappointment will crush me but I can't help but get excited. Want this baby so bad. Just going to have lots and lots of sex and hope for the best :happydance: I'm thinking next week will be the best week to concieve??? Any advise/tips are appreciatedClick to expand...

How long is your cycle? are they regular? Generally speaking, if your cycle is regular, you will ovulate around 14 days before the start of your period....(this is your LP and they can vary between 12-16 days or even more, but 14 gives you a good guestimate)


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> So who is testing soon? Newbie? Ttc1st? Others??
> 
> I'm nervous for tomorrow's temp and maybe testing but at this point just wanna know either way-even if it's not our month. Practicing patience and calm and remembering that we'll know soon enough.
> 
> I feel like I've been doing a really bad job keeping up with everyone, particularly our newest ladies. At the end of 2ww I think I get a little self absorbed! Hope y'all are keeping your spirits up and wishing so much :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sleep tight, friends...

Soon I think Lily! It kinda depends really...if I'm on DPO8 today...then I'll probably allow my poas addict to kick in by tomorrow with IC's!!!! if its really DPO5 then im going to be doing it for a while lol....

Feeling really nauseous now...so much so Im sure its not just in my head!!!

Would be SO good if this was the month....cant quite allow myself to get my hopes up yet tho.... :dust::dust: ladies!!


----------



## ttc1st

How long is your cycle? are they regular? Generally speaking, if your cycle is regular, you will ovulate around 14 days before the start of your period....(this is your LP and they can vary between 12-16 days or even more, but 14 gives you a good guestimate)[/QUOTE]

My cycle is regular, I've always been 28 days to the day but the last few months it's been 25-27 days. I've always been told day 14 is ovulation day so I figure I'll just try vigorously until the end of next week so I don't miss it!!


----------



## ttc1st

How long have you been trying for Newbie32?


----------



## Newbie32

ttc1st said:


> How long is your cycle? are they regular? Generally speaking, if your cycle is regular, you will ovulate around 14 days before the start of your period....(this is your LP and they can vary between 12-16 days or even more, but 14 gives you a good guestimate)

My cycle is regular, I've always been 28 days to the day but the last few months it's been 25-27 days. I've always been told day 14 is ovulation day so I figure I'll just try vigorously until the end of next week so I don't miss it!![/QUOTE]

I thought mine was 28 days as well, however last month I initially thought i o'd on CD14....but then AF showed up on what would have been cd 26...so that gave me a luteal phase of 11 days...i was suspicious of this!!

On closer inspection of my chart from last month and looking at this month, I honestly think i O'd both months around cd 10....so my advice to you would be to get into the BD now!!! Hubby and I went for every other day so we didnt wear each other out!

Im only on my second month trying! You'd think by my level of impatience that it had been ages...:blush: its one of the same old stories, we put off 'trying' until we thought 'now was the right time' so i just want it to be now already!!!

OPK's will definitely help as well, but temping is the ultimate indication (unless you have silly temp spikes like me which are just plain confusing, other than telling me that i actually have o'd!)


----------



## piglet24

MrsChezek said:


> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:

hugs hugs MrsChezek. I know how it feels. my officemate is also pregnant. and they were not even planning to have another one yet. and a temp came in last saturday and she is also pregnant! why is it so easy for those who doesn't want to have babies? anyway, shed all those tears and pamper yourself. being sad and depress is not a good thing for our body. happy thoughts!

by the way guys, i just realized that tww count starts on the day that you O. i thought this was after the day you expect your af. hmmm...should i be testing then?


----------



## MayJan

piglet24 - 2ww starts the day u see a temp spike, that's 1 DPO. where r u in ur cycle now?


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:

:hugs: Mrs Chezek!!! Praying for you and the strength to get through it all! 
My friend just told me they are having a girl. Surprisingly, I took it well. I guess being a surrogate aunt works for me. Another "niece" to love. :)


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs: Mrs Chezek!!! Praying for you and the strength to get through it all!
> My friend just told me they are having a girl. Surprisingly, I took it well. I guess being a surrogate aunt works for me. Another "niece" to love. :)Click to expand...

:hugs: to you too baking! FX for a BFP for you very soon!

Its very emotional stuff this TTC business!!


----------



## poppy13

Just wanted to say I'm stalking this thread and wishing all of us lots of :dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:

I remember when my brother called me and told me he and his wife were expecting their first. I started crying before I was even off the phone with him. I had to convince him it was because I was so happy for him. I was upset because I am the oldest of 4 and I always thought I would be the first to give my parents grand babies. It took a while but the pain got less as time went on. 

:hugs: Your turn is coming. Just take it one day at a time. We all are.


----------



## Veganlily

*Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:

*Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!

*Piglet*-are you testing soon?

*Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.

Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> *Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!
> 
> *Piglet*-are you testing soon?
> 
> *Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks lily!

I think I'm going to have to...both last night and tonight I have been feeling really off....hoping it's more than just normal hormones doing this to me....

Bring on the poas I say!!

Things still looking up for you! Here's to some more high temps tomorrow Hun!


----------



## piglet24

MayJan said:


> piglet24 - 2ww starts the day u see a temp spike, that's 1 DPO. where r u in ur cycle now?

that's the thing. i can't find a bbt here in Abu Dhabi which I think is really weird, so I had to ask my sister to send me one which until now is not yet delivered. so i don't know my temp. today is my CD26. I Oed 01 or 02 June because I took injection.


----------



## piglet24

Veganlily said:


> *Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!
> 
> *Piglet*-are you testing soon?
> 
> *Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.
> 
> :dust:

am not sure if i'll be testing. too many bfn's causes me to be a negative thinker. i'd rather wait for af to come. i hope it doesn't come though.


----------



## MayJan

piglet24 said:


> MayJan said:
> 
> 
> piglet24 - 2ww starts the day u see a temp spike, that's 1 DPO. where r u in ur cycle now?
> 
> that's the thing. i can't find a bbt here in Abu Dhabi which I think is really weird, so I had to ask my sister to send me one which until now is not yet delivered. so i don't know my temp. today is my CD26. I Oed 01 or 02 June because I took injection.Click to expand...

i got my thermometer during the trip to Japan last April, dunno where to get it where i stay too. lol. if u O'd on June 1, June 14 makes u 13 DPO. if u want to test u could probably do it tmrw or the day after. Good luck :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> *Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!
> 
> *Piglet*-are you testing soon?
> 
> *Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.
> 
> :dust:

Nope, 25DPO ;)


----------



## Veganlily

preg_pilot said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!
> 
> *Piglet*-are you testing soon?
> 
> *Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Nope, 25DPO ;)Click to expand...

Preg pilot-did your doctor ever give you any insight into why it took so long for your bfp??


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Mrschezek* - I agree that hearing pregnancy announcements right now is super hard. Of course the ladies herE have given some great advice and words of comfort. I believe that It WILL be our turn soon. When do you hit 12 DPO? :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie*-it's so hard not to poas especially when you have cheapies! Good luck and fx'ed for you!
> 
> *Piglet*-are you testing soon?
> 
> *Ttc1st*-you might want to think about charting if it doesn't happen this cycle-hope for you that it does though! But if not, fertility friend.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Afm-temps still high! But stark white bfn's-I even pulled our the FRER. Dunno what's going on?? :shrug: trying to remember that preg pilot didn't get bfp til like 20 DPO. I also overrode my chart to make this 12 DPO instead of 13 DPO - decided that after 10 years of on&off charting (to avoid), I probably can read my signs better an they can! I've never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days, so I guess I'll simply have to wait and see what happens tomorrow with temperature and testing.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Nope, 25DPO ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Preg pilot-did your doctor ever give you any insight into why it took so long for your bfp??Click to expand...

I haven´t been to a doctor yet.
I´m getting an appointment with a midwife, going to try to get one on the 27th.


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: Chezek. I've been there so many times. My husband is 37 so most of his friends are done having kids and we haven't even started. Your time will come and when it does it will be greater than you ever imagined and all of this stress will be worth it. 
Keep your head up :flower:


----------



## ZeeZ

MrsChezek - I'm sorry. It's corny but I do believe that everything happens for a reason. I know that when I finally meet my little one Ill love him (or her) so much and wouldnt change anything in the world that meant we wouldnt be together  that includes getting pregnant faster and a different sperm and egg hooking up.

Lily - Good luck, hope that BFP pops up tomorrow.

Sorry I'm not keeping up with everyone but been super busy at work. Good thing to keep my mind off the 2ww. Almost talked myself into POAS yesterday (10dpo).:blush:

:dust:


----------



## piglet24

*MayJan*: i dunno. don't feel like testing. i'm taking duphaston too to regulate my period. so i have to wait for another 7 days before taking the test. hohum.

*MrsChezek*: it will be difficult, but we will have our turn to have those news too. i guess we just have to wait more.

*Zeez*: very true, for most of us who are so eager to have our little ones, it is a guarantee that we will love those angels so much.


----------



## Christy31512

MrsChezek said:


> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:

I know exactly how you feel. My sister has 3 & my SIL is prego with #6. And neither of them were 'trying'. Also my nephew's wife if prego with their #2. And as excited as I am for them & LOVE every single one of them, sometimes it's hard to understand why it happens so easy for them & it's a struggle for us. Each time someone close announces a pregnancy I always keep my happy face on in front of them. But then when I get home & I have my break downs.


----------



## Alisa SD

Christy31512 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm sad :cry:
> 
> My best friend just texted me that she got a +hpt on Friday and that she's going to a doc appt on Monday to confirm. I've been preparing myself for this day and I'm SUPER excited for her but I feel like the news is choking me. I'm glad she texted and I didn't have to look her in the eyes when I said I was not upset and that I'm happy for her. Deep down inside I know I am but at the same time I'm just super sad.
> 
> It's her second and I was already super envious of the fact that she has a 22 month old adorable little girl. She got preggers right after I got married (which was 3 months after she got married). We had decided to wait until after my honeymoon which was 4 mos after our wedding and then we decided to wait another 6 mos so we could do a couple other things we were planning. Mostly, DH just wasn't ready. Then things went south between DH and I and we separated and finally got back together this past Nov and started TTC in Jan. She started TTC #2 in Feb/March but they were half trying...more like NTNP and here she is preggers already. She's a year younger and it's her second so I know it's easier for her and she is like my sister so I feel guilty for feeling sad but I just can't help it. I want a baby! And now she gets to have a second...while I'm still stuck trying.
> 
> Anyway, I played it cool with DH and decided to come here to lean on you all. So thanks for listening and letting me 'vent'. I don't want him to see how sad I am...I hope to get over it by tomorrow. Usually, it takes me a day or two to recover from a pregnancy announcement. I think I'm just nervous already as we're going to meet an old friend's newborn this weekend and catch up with another pair of old friends who had their first baby back in January so I'm already dreading the trip to Cali tomorrow. Oh and another pair of friends are 7 months pregnant so it's going to be a hard trip already. Now this news just was the straw on the camels back. I hope to recover before my flight tomorrow morning...anyways...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! GL to you *Lily* :hugs:
> :dust:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. My sister has 3 & my SIL is prego with #6. And neither of them were 'trying'. Also my nephew's wife if prego with their #2. And as excited as I am for them & LOVE every single one of them, sometimes it's hard to understand why it happens so easy for them & it's a struggle for us. Each time someone close announces a pregnancy I always keep my happy face on in front of them. But then when I get home & I have my break downs.Click to expand...

I can relate with this too. Every Wednesday we visit my in laws for dinner and my MIL has been painting a picture of my husband's uncle's grandaughter; I think she's like 2. Gorgeous little angel and her mom takes the most stunning pictures of her. Even though I adore this little girl, I am so jealous that I don't have one of my own to do the same with. Such a brilliant beacon of inspiration can be found in the face of your kids and I WANT ONE TOO!! Well, aside from the gorgeous painting sitting the kitchen where we dine, my MIL tells me the girl's mom is pregnant AGAIN! Then, the next door neighbor came over to drop off her key as they are leaving for 2 months, and her daughter is also pregnant with their second. There is baby news all around me, but it's the sweet little one my MIL is painting that gets me. She's just so precious...


----------



## Newbie32

Well ladies, i caved this morning and poas!!! Got was i was expecting, BFN, but honestly didnt really think it would be anything different!

Need to keep reminding myself that according to my calcs, Im on 9DPO, but ff really still thinks its only 6dpo...which does make the whole poas a little silly! But I will continue to indulge my habbit over the next few days and see if anything shows up...regardless, AF is due in about 6 days so I guess i wont have to wait long to find out!

*Lily*...i have everything crossed for another high temp and a BFP for you today!! If your LP is always 12 days then every day the witch stays on her broomstick is a little more hope!!

*Pregpilot* i think you got your BFP just before i joined this thread - that is amazingly late to get a BFP!! I think i would drive myself crazy if i had to wait until 25/26 DPO!!!!!

time to get out the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX & GL ladies!


----------



## preg_pilot

Newbie32 said:


> Well ladies, i caved this morning and poas!!! Got was i was expecting, BFN, but honestly didnt really think it would be anything different!
> 
> Need to keep reminding myself that according to my calcs, Im on 9DPO, but ff really still thinks its only 6dpo...which does make the whole poas a little silly! But I will continue to indulge my habbit over the next few days and see if anything shows up...regardless, AF is due in about 6 days so I guess i wont have to wait long to find out!
> 
> *Lily*...i have everything crossed for another high temp and a BFP for you today!! If your LP is always 12 days then every day the witch stays on her broomstick is a little more hope!!
> 
> *Pregpilot* i think you got your BFP just before i joined this thread - that is amazingly late to get a BFP!! I think i would drive myself crazy if i had to wait until 25/26 DPO!!!!!
> 
> time to get out the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX & GL ladies!

I don't know. After 15 or 16DPO I just felt so different. Like I was sure that AF wasn't going to show up after all.
I still had to pee on 5 sticks before I could believe it was true though...


----------



## Newbie32

preg_pilot said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, i caved this morning and poas!!! Got was i was expecting, BFN, but honestly didnt really think it would be anything different!
> 
> Need to keep reminding myself that according to my calcs, Im on 9DPO, but ff really still thinks its only 6dpo...which does make the whole poas a little silly! But I will continue to indulge my habbit over the next few days and see if anything shows up...regardless, AF is due in about 6 days so I guess i wont have to wait long to find out!
> 
> *Lily*...i have everything crossed for another high temp and a BFP for you today!! If your LP is always 12 days then every day the witch stays on her broomstick is a little more hope!!
> 
> *Pregpilot* i think you got your BFP just before i joined this thread - that is amazingly late to get a BFP!! I think i would drive myself crazy if i had to wait until 25/26 DPO!!!!!
> 
> time to get out the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX & GL ladies!
> 
> I don't know. After 15 or 16DPO I just felt so different. Like I was sure that AF wasn't going to show up after all.
> I still had to pee on 5 sticks before I could believe it was true though...Click to expand...

I'll be going through a lotta sticks if that happens to me lol!!!:haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

Newbie32 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, i caved this morning and poas!!! Got was i was expecting, BFN, but honestly didnt really think it would be anything different!
> 
> Need to keep reminding myself that according to my calcs, Im on 9DPO, but ff really still thinks its only 6dpo...which does make the whole poas a little silly! But I will continue to indulge my habbit over the next few days and see if anything shows up...regardless, AF is due in about 6 days so I guess i wont have to wait long to find out!
> 
> *Lily*...i have everything crossed for another high temp and a BFP for you today!! If your LP is always 12 days then every day the witch stays on her broomstick is a little more hope!!
> 
> *Pregpilot* i think you got your BFP just before i joined this thread - that is amazingly late to get a BFP!! I think i would drive myself crazy if i had to wait until 25/26 DPO!!!!!
> 
> time to get out the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX & GL ladies!
> 
> I don't know. After 15 or 16DPO I just felt so different. Like I was sure that AF wasn't going to show up after all.
> I still had to pee on 5 sticks before I could believe it was true though...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be going through a lotta sticks if that happens to me lol!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Hehe. I know that feeling. I still have the urge to POAS...


----------



## Newbie32

preg_pilot said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, i caved this morning and poas!!! Got was i was expecting, BFN, but honestly didnt really think it would be anything different!
> 
> Need to keep reminding myself that according to my calcs, Im on 9DPO, but ff really still thinks its only 6dpo...which does make the whole poas a little silly! But I will continue to indulge my habbit over the next few days and see if anything shows up...regardless, AF is due in about 6 days so I guess i wont have to wait long to find out!
> 
> *Lily*...i have everything crossed for another high temp and a BFP for you today!! If your LP is always 12 days then every day the witch stays on her broomstick is a little more hope!!
> 
> *Pregpilot* i think you got your BFP just before i joined this thread - that is amazingly late to get a BFP!! I think i would drive myself crazy if i had to wait until 25/26 DPO!!!!!
> 
> time to get out the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> FX & GL ladies!
> 
> I don't know. After 15 or 16DPO I just felt so different. Like I was sure that AF wasn't going to show up after all.
> I still had to pee on 5 sticks before I could believe it was true though...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be going through a lotta sticks if that happens to me lol!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. I know that feeling. I still have the urge to POAS...Click to expand...

:thumbup: Good to know I am not alone!!!!!

I shall indulge....lol


----------



## Veganlily

Thanks so much *newbie*, *mrschezek*, *pilot* and *everyone* who has been sending good thoughts, including all my *cycle* *buddies*!!! I'm hopeful...tons of symptoms...super high temps...taking a walk with oh and our dog and picking up a fresh 3-pack of FRER and NOT a box of tampons :haha:

Just hope I can get a really good nights sleep...will update tomorrow am!

:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> Thanks so much *newbie*, *mrschezek*, *pilot* and *everyone* who has been sending good thoughts, including all my *cycle* *buddies*!!! I'm hopeful...tons of symptoms...super high temps...taking a walk with oh and our dog and picking up a fresh 3-pack of FRER and NOT a box of tampons :haha:
> 
> Just hope I can get a really good nights sleep...will update tomorrow am!
> 
> :dust:

Ooh, here's some :dust: for ya


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> Thanks so much *newbie*, *mrschezek*, *pilot* and *everyone* who has been sending good thoughts, including all my *cycle* *buddies*!!! I'm hopeful...tons of symptoms...super high temps...taking a walk with oh and our dog and picking up a fresh 3-pack of FRER and NOT a box of tampons :haha:
> 
> Just hope I can get a really good nights sleep...will update tomorrow am!
> 
> :dust:


Good luck to you! Really hoping this is your month! :happydance:


----------



## Alisa SD

Good luck Lily. :flower:


----------



## MayJan

Good luck Lily!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Hey MD??? What month of TTC were you on??


----------



## Kmae

Veganlily said:


> Thanks so much *newbie*, *mrschezek*, *pilot* and *everyone* who has been sending good thoughts, including all my *cycle* *buddies*!!! I'm hopeful...tons of symptoms...super high temps...taking a walk with oh and our dog and picking up a fresh 3-pack of FRER and NOT a box of tampons :haha:
> 
> Just hope I can get a really good nights sleep...will update tomorrow am!
> 
> :dust:

Got my fingers tightly crossed for you! Oh, this is so exciting!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *newbie*, *mrschezek*, *pilot* and *everyone* who has been sending good thoughts, including all my *cycle* *buddies*!!! I'm hopeful...tons of symptoms...super high temps...taking a walk with oh and our dog and picking up a fresh 3-pack of FRER and NOT a box of tampons :haha:
> 
> Just hope I can get a really good nights sleep...will update tomorrow am!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Got my fingers tightly crossed for you! Oh, this is so exciting!Click to expand...

Kmae - you're back :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Kmae

Yes! Sorry I have been MIA. I'm hosting my DH moms retirement party this weekend and between that and work I have been all tied up!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Yes! Sorry I have been MIA. I'm hosting my DH moms retirement party this weekend and between that and work I have been all tied up!

Sounds like perfect TTC distractions!!!

Have a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Veganlily!


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck lily!

rmsh - how are you doing? How were you test results?

afm - woke up to AF today 2 days early and with no warning cramps or spotting. Not taking it too. Bad because I reeally didn't think it was our month. Going to enjoy some wine this weekend.


----------



## Newbie32

ZeeZ said:


> Good luck lily!
> 
> rmsh - how are you doing? How were you test results?
> 
> afm - woke up to AF today 2 days early and with no warning cramps or spotting. Not taking it too. Bad because I reeally didn't think it was our month. Going to enjoy some wine this weekend.

Sorry zeez :hugs:

FX July is your month!


----------



## rmsh1

ZeeZ said:


> Good luck lily!
> 
> rmsh - how are you doing? How were you test results?
> 
> afm - woke up to AF today 2 days early and with no warning cramps or spotting. Not taking it too. Bad because I reeally didn't think it was our month. Going to enjoy some wine this weekend.

Sorry Af came Zeez

I get my results today after 11am. I might not be able to call til after lunch. I have a feeling they will only tell me if they are normal, and I wont get figures, but I will try. Will post when I get them


----------



## MayJan

Zeez - i'm sorry the witch is here. :hugs: hope July is ur month, the lucky seven!!

rmsh - i tot normally u get a copy of the result, not in UK? hope everything's fine.


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi Ladies- I am 4dpo and no symptoms at all. Maybe that is a symptom :laugh2:


----------



## rmsh1

My results are in and the doctor wishes to speak with me about my prolcatin levels. My thyroid hormones and everything else is normal. 

i have to call back on Monday and get a doctor to call me, as they have no phone appointments left today


----------



## rmsh1

I havent got figures, I will ask for them on Monday


----------



## ttc1st

Newbie32 said:


> ttc1st said:
> 
> 
> How long is your cycle? are they regular? Generally speaking, if your cycle is regular, you will ovulate around 14 days before the start of your period....(this is your LP and they can vary between 12-16 days or even more, but 14 gives you a good guestimate)
> 
> My cycle is regular, I've always been 28 days to the day but the last few months it's been 25-27 days. I've always been told day 14 is ovulation day so I figure I'll just try vigorously until the end of next week so I don't miss it!!Click to expand...

I thought mine was 28 days as well, however last month I initially thought i o'd on CD14....but then AF showed up on what would have been cd 26...so that gave me a luteal phase of 11 days...i was suspicious of this!!

On closer inspection of my chart from last month and looking at this month, I honestly think i O'd both months around cd 10....so my advice to you would be to get into the BD now!!! Hubby and I went for every other day so we didnt wear each other out!

Im only on my second month trying! You'd think by my level of impatience that it had been ages...:blush: its one of the same old stories, we put off 'trying' until we thought 'now was the right time' so i just want it to be now already!!!

OPK's will definitely help as well, but temping is the ultimate indication (unless you have silly temp spikes like me which are just plain confusing, other than telling me that i actually have o'd!)[/QUOTE]


I might have to do some research.
Ha ha I think I'm going to be the same, going to get very cranky if I don't get pregnant this month :growlmad:
I've been ready for a while but wanted to get a house and our wedding sorted first now I just want it to happen straight away.
Hopefully we won't have to wait too long


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies!

Temp still high today :thumbup:

I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:

Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.

But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe. 

We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).

*Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ttc1st

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I hope you get your pink line, have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Good luck, Lily!


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Woooooooooooooow!!!! OH THE SUSPENSE!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Woooooooooooooow!!!! OH THE SUSPENSE!!!Click to expand...

I know...trying so hard to play it cool but the truth is I'm freaking out.


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I hope this is it for you.
I also had that feeling "I just feel pregnant" before I got my first line...
Fingers crossed.
:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Good Luck Lily!!!

Ok I just had a complete breakdown at the DMV. Started crying because I had to go get my marriage license and continued to cry for an hour and a half. I'm not sure what that was about LOL. When I got back they took me right away and I got everything changed over. They must have thought I was crazy. I can't help but wonder if I'm preggers. Also the last 2 days loads of gas. I swore I would not do this to myself though !


----------



## luna_19

Oh veganlily I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Veganlily

Ok, I've decided that I'm going to wait until Sunday morning to test. I hope that I can hold out! I really want to avoid this continued test squinting (I feel a bit like a crazy lady) and I think it's the best shot of giving my HCG levels (if this is for real) enough time to develop and show on a test. If I were realllllly patient I'd probably wait like a week, but we all know there is no way in heck that is gonna happen!

Fx'ed!!! Good luck to everyone this weekend - no matter where you are in your cycles, enjoy it and be good to yourselves and your oh's (even though they can be giant PITA's).

I promise to update on Sunday-Father's Day! It's always been a tough day for me because my dad died when I was young, so this would be a really nice way to add a different kind of memory. I probably will try not to be online here much between now and then because it makes me want to POAS, plus we'll be traveling all weekend, but I'm thinking of everyone. Oh, and I'll definitely update you if :witch: decides to show her face.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> Good Luck Lily!!!
> 
> Ok I just had a complete breakdown at the DMV. Started crying because I had to go get my marriage license and continued to cry for an hour and a half. I'm not sure what that was about LOL. When I got back they took me right away and I got everything changed over. They must have thought I was crazy. I can't help but wonder if I'm preggers. Also the last 2 days loads of gas. I swore I would not do this to myself though !

I had a TON of "symptoms" like that (if that is what they were - jury's still out) from 2-4 DPO - you can see on my chart. That was the reason I posted on here around 6DPO that I thought we had done it - it was super unusual for me. We shall see...good luck to you!


----------



## Breezy81

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:


OOOOOO Lily I hope this is it for you! I can't wait to hear. :kiss:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Lily- Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy I hope you get your positrive. As for me, I think we may have done it too. I just feel very calm about it and no symptoms like the last 2 months. I just got off the phone with the OB nurse. I had to give her some info for an appointment for July. When I told her I only got my period for 1 day in May she asked if I tested. I did 3 days after it but not since. I'm wondering if I really could be preggers. :babydust: I told dh I was not going to go crazy this month. He said yes you are look at you you're already doing it !


----------



## Veganlily

Oh Nikki -good good good luck and :dust:

Are you going to test soon??


----------



## nikkih1288

I'm considering it ..... but I really should wait another week.


----------



## Breezy81

Nikki - I hope this is it for you as well.

Funny how everyone's :bfp: gets me to keep trying and I get so excited for you all. I'm done with with the negativity that I had last week.


----------



## cfox

Veganlily said:


> Oh Nikki -good good good luck and :dust:
> 
> Are you going to test soon??

*Veganlily*, my only tip for testing is to hold out for testing as long as you can or you'll end up with line-eye looking for that BFP on a test strip! I'm hoping to hold out until at least 17DPO before I test but I don't know if I can be that patient.



nikkih1288 said:


> I'm considering it ..... but I really should wait another week.

*Nikki*, hold out as long as you can!

LOTS of :dust: happy vibes to you all!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

That sounds so promising!! Fx and :dust:!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I do have to say, seeing everyone on here get their :bfp: makes me feel so much better about everything I am going through and keeps my hopes up. Every day I have to deal with AF not going away I want to give up and go on bcp because that is all the doctors will ever do to help it, but then seeing everyone on here changes my mind. I am so happy that we are all here to support one another.

Still dealing with AF two weeks later. Hopefully she will stop soon so we can go back to trying.


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Temp still high today :thumbup:
> 
> I've done a few tests last night and this am with FMU/SMU :blush:
> 
> Here's the deal-they look pretty stark white, but if I contort my eyes, body, lighting and perform some Jedi mind tricks I think it's within the realm of possibility that I see the faintest lines on earth beginning to develop. But it's so ridiculous that I would not in a million years even suggest to my man that they existed and the best camera on earth couldn't pick them up for me to show to you. I swear I see a thick almost white line beginning to develop on my cheapies. I know folks would worry about evap with anything but pink but it's all the same batch and I've never had this before with any of them and it's in the right place with the right thickness. With my FRER, if you hold it up to the light you can sort of make out this idea that a line is trying its best to form.
> 
> But...the biggest thing is the high temperatures! For me, that's close to proof! Never had a luteal phase longer than 12 days and my temp always goes down for a day or two before :witch: shows. Symptoms: sore boobs and nipples, lots of veins, darkening areolas, very emotional (but in a happy way), headaches, constipated, bloating has begun in force, thirsty, a little bit of cramping very low. Oh, and I just feel pregnant-I know I posted at like 6dpo that I thought we had done it - then I doubted myself- but it's a feeling that is hard to describe.
> 
> We shall see-I have two more FRER-definitely going to test on Sunday, may test tomorrow. I'm almost out of cheapies and we are headed out of town for the weekend. I'm hopeful but trying to stay super calm. My man wants this so badly that he is not talking about it at all (thats how i know); we are sort of avoiding the subject-he doesn't want to get too excited and then get disappointed but i know that he thinks this is it and is already a bit over the moon. He is so amazing and I hope that I can get real non-imaginary lines to show him for fathers day! If it doesn't happen I really think we'll be ok, but I can't explain what's happening right now any other way-I'm certain about my ovulation date based on signs and my opk's, at most it's one day off (ff thinks I'm 14dpo today).
> 
> *Any testing advice*?? Xo to you all-you're the only people on earth I'm sharing any of this with and it means so much to me that I could tear up (another symptom???).
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Oh lily this sounds sooooo promising!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stay away witch!

I'm on the edge of my seat every time I log on!

FX for you Hun!


----------



## Newbie32

nikkih1288 said:


> I'm considering it ..... but I really should wait another week.

Good luck Nikki!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Things are getting exciting in this group!!

AFM....nothing major to report...still testing (just cos I can but not expecting a positive yet)...keeping the poas addict alive!:blush:

I'm either 7 or 10dpo today...this tww seems to going quite quick this time which is great...

I don't have any other major symptoms other than feeling quite nauseas at times...some cramping here and there....and at the moment my temp seems to be slowly creeping up, but nothing beyond where it's been before!

Cp much higher today than yesterday...and (tmi) cm still a bit chunky and weird!!!

Ah well....time will tell for me!

Those that have gotten veiny bb's...are the veins really noticeable? I seem to have a couple but not sure if they have always been like that lol

:hugs: ladies....hope to see some more bfps here soon!


----------



## piglet24

nikki and lily! excited for you ladies. hope this is the month! FX for both of you.

how is everybody' weekend so far?

I am CD28. I have a tiny tiny spotting. its brownish. I think this is the sign of the witch. :(

i would just like to share, my officemate here is pregnant and most of her friends are on the same boat, and she keeps on talking to the girl next to me about the baby thing. she know's i so wanted to have a baby of my own. it just makes me sad. she wants me to be jealous. and i'm beginning to cave in.


----------



## ttc1st

Feeling a bit blue today, not sure why. I have some dull aching in my lower abdomen and back never noticed before but thinking it might be ovulation? 

Piglet24 she sounds like a bitch I know it's hard to hear, try not to let it get you down. Hope your time comes soon.


----------



## ttc1st

Feeling a bit blue today not sure why. Also have a dull ache in my lower abdomen and back I've never paid much attention to it before but I'm thinking it might be ovulation?

Piglet 24 she sounds like a bitch, I know it's hard to hear, try not to let it get you down. Hope your time comes soon.


----------



## preg_pilot

@ piglet :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: *piglet* and fx'ed *newbie*! Glad so many are feeling more positive and like this can happen and thanks so much to everyone for your awesome support. I'll feel sort of like a drama queen if this ends up not being it! I hope you'll all forgive me f that's the case...

I had a bit of a dip in temps today-nothing earth shattering but that combined with my bfn's yesterday and the day before definitely has me seriously questioning whether this is it. Still well above cover line so I don't fear :witch: today but tomorrow will be key. The only explanation that I can imagine for af being late if I'm not pg is that I maybe ovulated two days later than I think I did. I really don't think so though, so I don't really get it but will cross that Bridge of trying to figure it out when/if I need to.

If temps are still high I plan to test sunday am first thing but y'all would be proud that I did not test this AM. My biggest doubt about actually being pregnant is the blank tests but then again my temps and "symptoms" tell a different story. Still hoping hoping hoping....but we'll be ok no matter what. I had the BEST night of sleep I've had in weeks last night. For the past 5 nights, including last night, I've been having night sweats that leave me absolutely drenched-very unusual for me, possibly a symptom??

Having a blast this weekend and hope you all are as well-I promise to check in tomorrow AM with news (or earlier if there's anything to report).

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## piglet24

thanks ladies. this thread really helps me feel better. what else should i do to keep myself continue the ttc thing? with this monthly depression, its very tiring. :( i so want to give up now.


----------



## Kmae

Nikki and lily, I really hope his is it for you!

Lily, I hope your temp is still nice and high tomorrow. Oh, the suspense!!!

Newbie, you are a poas addict!:haha: Your symptoms sound promising!

Piglet, I really hope it will be our turn soon so you can start bragging to your coworker. It is difficult to keep moving forward each month but you must try hardest for the things you want most in your life. You will be rewarded!

Gypsygirl, are your doctors giving you anything to stop the bleeding? After my mc I bled/spotted for almost three months and it was so aweful. My obgyn ended up giving me provera (ironically the same med that helped me have my period). It didn't help me but I know it helps some ladies. Also, my RE said it must have been something about my lining? Just remember you are your biggest advocate!

AFM, I"m 3 dpo but already feel out since my tall tail sign (sore nips) is not there. With my mc I got sore nips on 1dpo- but still trying to stay neutral. I'm hosting my DH moms retirement party today and tomorrow- so I will be busy! :dust: to you all!


----------



## luna_19

Piglet don't give up! I know it's hard getting your hopes up and being disappointed every month, I find it helps me to come here and know I'm not alone. It will be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Kmae said:


> Nikki and lily, I really hope his is it for you!
> 
> Lily, I hope your temp is still nice and high tomorrow. Oh, the suspense!!!
> 
> Newbie, you are a poas addict!:haha: Your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> Piglet, I really hope it will be our turn soon so you can start bragging to your coworker. It is difficult to keep moving forward each month but you must try hardest for the things you want most in your life. You will be rewarded!
> 
> Gypsygirl, are your doctors giving you anything to stop the bleeding? After my mc I bled/spotted for almost three months and it was so aweful. My obgyn ended up giving me provera (ironically the same med that helped me have my period). It didn't help me but I know it helps some ladies. Also, my RE said it must have been something about my lining? Just remember you are your biggest advocate!
> 
> AFM, I"m 3 dpo but already feel out since my tall tail sign (sore nips) is not there. With my mc I got sore nips on 1dpo- but still trying to stay neutral. I'm hosting my DH moms retirement party today and tomorrow- so I will be busy! :dust: to you all!

I don't have insurance at the moment, waiting for it to kick in since I had to get new when I quit my job to go back to school. This really isn't anything that out of the ordinary for me, I have even had a period that I bled for 6 months. Just kind of have to hurry up and wait honestly. Any time I do bring it up to my doctor they tell me my only option is bcp. That is all any doctors have ever offered me, which is frustrating. It may regulate my cycles, but totally kills my ttc chances, so I adamantly refuse to take them. I have taken them in the past but they either make me sick, or so moody no one can stand to be around me. I don't want OH to have to deal with that, I am hard enough to deal with at times anyways. :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> :hugs: *piglet* and fx'ed *newbie*! Glad so many are feeling more positive and like this can happen and thanks so much to everyone for your awesome support. I'll feel sort of like a drama queen if this ends up not being it! I hope you'll all forgive me f that's the case...
> 
> I had a bit of a dip in temps today-nothing earth shattering but that combined with my bfn's yesterday and the day before definitely has me seriously questioning whether this is it. Still well above cover line so I don't fear :witch: today but tomorrow will be key. The only explanation that I can imagine for af being late if I'm not pg is that I maybe ovulated two days later than I think I did. I really don't think so though, so I don't really get it but will cross that Bridge of trying to figure it out when/if I need to.
> 
> If temps are still high I plan to test sunday am first thing but y'all would be proud that I did not test this AM. My biggest doubt about actually being pregnant is the blank tests but then again my temps and "symptoms" tell a different story. Still hoping hoping hoping....but we'll be ok no matter what. I had the BEST night of sleep I've had in weeks last night. For the past 5 nights, including last night, I've been having night sweats that leave me absolutely drenched-very unusual for me, possibly a symptom??
> 
> Having a blast this weekend and hope you all are as well-I promise to check in tomorrow AM with news (or earlier if there's anything to report).
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!

Still keeping everything crossed for you lily!

Sending loads of :dust: your way!


----------



## Veganlily

Hi girls-promised I'd update. I'm spotting light pink mixed with creamy cm. I'm thinking either af is coming OR I'm (late) implanting...I have zero menstruation cramps, a small cramping very low in my right side. If its implant, could explain the low temp today and negative tests so far and if it's af, well that explains things also...I should know a lot more within a few hours-aaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Nikki and lily, I really hope his is it for you!
> 
> Lily, I hope your temp is still nice and high tomorrow. Oh, the suspense!!!
> 
> Newbie, you are a poas addict!:haha: Your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> Piglet, I really hope it will be our turn soon so you can start bragging to your coworker. It is difficult to keep moving forward each month but you must try hardest for the things you want most in your life. You will be rewarded!
> 
> Gypsygirl, are your doctors giving you anything to stop the bleeding? After my mc I bled/spotted for almost three months and it was so aweful. My obgyn ended up giving me provera (ironically the same med that helped me have my period). It didn't help me but I know it helps some ladies. Also, my RE said it must have been something about my lining? Just remember you are your biggest advocate!
> 
> AFM, I"m 3 dpo but already feel out since my tall tail sign (sore nips) is not there. With my mc I got sore nips on 1dpo- but still trying to stay neutral. I'm hosting my DH moms retirement party today and tomorrow- so I will be busy! :dust: to you all!

Lol! Yes, self confessed complete addict :blush:

But that's what ic's are for tho right? Lol!

Thank goodness for this group! You ladies are keeping me sane I think!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Hi girls-promised I'd update. I'm spotting light pink mixed with creamy cm. I'm thinking either af is coming OR I'm (late) implanting...I have zero menstruation cramps, a small cramping very low in my right side. If its implant, could explain the low temp today and negative tests so far and if it's af, well that explains things also...I should know a lot more within a few hours-aaaahhhhhhhhh!


Oooh! FX and everything crossed that's implantation! 

I can't stay off this site! So, so hope this is your time lily :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lily* - I won't be testing until June 26th, assuming AF doesn't show. So I still have quite a while!!! But so far I've managed to keep my mind off the wait with our trip to Cali to visit friends and meet family for nephew's college graduation. So that's good! I fly home on Wed and then that last week will be dreadfully spent at home. Good luck to you today...hope that :witch: stays away!!! Keep us posted :hugs:

*Zeez* - sorry AF got you but at least it wasn't a total surprise. I find that helps a bit. Enjoy your wine spree!!!

*nikkih* - how are you doing?? I had sore nipples yesterday which is very new to me. I've only had them once or twice before but usually right before AF is duewhich at 3DPO would be unlikely! So perhaps that is something :winkwink: Otherwise, I've been gassy as wellbut I've been eating a ton of fresh fruits and veggies - catching up from having none while in Europe! So you're thinking you might not have had a real period this past cycle and you'd be like a month and a half preggers now? That would be awesome! Are you going to hold out until 12DPO anyways?

*cfox* - 17DPO is quite the wait!!! You must be VERy self disciplined :thumbup: I won't test before 14DPO, that's as long as I can keep myself from testing.

*Newbie* - we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO missy!!!!! You lil rule breaker :dohh: Good luck to you!!!! FX
:dust:

*piglet* :hugs: That is just so wrong of your officematevery immature! Hang in there, your time will come and your baby will be twice as beautiful as hers cause you're a better person!

*kmae* - oh my gosh! I just read your sore nips comment. I had them yesterday!! How exciting. It's a new thing for menever had them that early in a cycle!! Good luck with your party!!!!! And hang in there, every pregnancy is different so you're still in a good place :hugs:

AFM, temps still high so I'm happy. No new symptoms today - just still very gassy. I'm happy with that! Trying to stay busy and let the time fly. Bee letting myself have a sip of wine here and there which usually I don't at all after O but we're going to so many different dinner and gatherings that it's hard not to as people start asking RIGHT AWAY! So I sip here and there to keep them off our trail :winkwink:

Good luck to everyone!!!!
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Veganlily said:


> :hugs: *piglet* and fx'ed *newbie*! Glad so many are feeling more positive and like this can happen and thanks so much to everyone for your awesome support. I'll feel sort of like a drama queen if this ends up not being it! I hope you'll all forgive me f that's the case...
> 
> I had a bit of a dip in temps today-nothing earth shattering but that combined with my bfn's yesterday and the day before definitely has me seriously questioning whether this is it. Still well above cover line so I don't fear :witch: today but tomorrow will be key. The only explanation that I can imagine for af being late if I'm not pg is that I maybe ovulated two days later than I think I did. I really don't think so though, so I don't really get it but will cross that Bridge of trying to figure it out when/if I need to.
> 
> If temps are still high I plan to test sunday am first thing but y'all would be proud that I did not test this AM. My biggest doubt about actually being pregnant is the blank tests but then again my temps and "symptoms" tell a different story. Still hoping hoping hoping....but we'll be ok no matter what. I had the BEST night of sleep I've had in weeks last night. For the past 5 nights, including last night, I've been having night sweats that leave me absolutely drenched-very unusual for me, possibly a symptom??
> 
> Having a blast this weekend and hope you all are as well-I promise to check in tomorrow AM with news (or earlier if there's anything to report).
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!

I hope this is for you. (the temp thing was also one of my symptoms, felt like a heatwave every night).

:dust:


----------



## piglet24

hello girls!! i love this thread. i always want to open the site for any updates. and it help me get over the depression thing. thanks guys, really, i appreciate all your encouraging words. 

so, since i plan not to give up (thanks to you all) i was lucky to find a BBT at boots this morning and and it was on sale! so it is a sign that i should not quite. so tomorrow i'll start taking my temp. right now i still have this brown discharge. its kinda icky because it looks like a brown snot. lol. hohum.


----------



## MD1223

GL *Lily, Newbie, and Nikki*!!! Thinking about you this morning, *Lily* and keeping everything crossed for you!

*Piglet* :hugs: That is really weird of your officemate. Your time will come, in the meantime try to ignore her and focus on all the things you can enjoy now that she can't. Also, maybe she is just oblivious and insensitive - doesn't make it better but ... Anyway, :hugs:

GL ladies! FX'd and prayers for all of you! I hope you all are having a great weekend! Enjoy your Sunday and happy fathers day.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek I don't know what is going on. I only had 1 day of any significant bleeding last month followed by 3 days of light spotting. Not even enough to wear a tampon or panty liner. I don't have any symptoms. This time last month my veins in my boobs were dark, I was nauseous, tired, sore nipples and I was not pregnant. This month no symptoms other than being extremely emotional since Friday. I'm crying for the littlest things. It is so not me. I won't test though because it might send me over the edge if I see a negative. It could be wicked PMS I suppose. I'm due for AF in 9 days.


----------



## Veganlily

Oh ladies, I'm out. A fierce and painful :witch: arrived in the middle of the night accompanied by a temperature drop this morning. I feel really sad :cry: but also totally at peace. I'll never totally understand what happened with so many high temps :shrug: but the bfn's had me nervous/doubting the whole time, so I did feel somewhat prepared for this. We're disappointed but ok, and intent on enjoying the rest of our weekend. Thank you all for coming on this ride with me this month-I'm sorry it didn't have a happy ending but I'm so thankful that you were here with me.

Love, :hugs: and so so so so much :dust: to everyone. March babies sound good to anyone else?? :coolio:


----------



## nikkih1288

Veganlily said:


> Oh ladies, I'm out. A fierce and painful :witch: arrived in the middle of the night accompanied by a temperature drop this morning. I feel really sad :cry: but also totally at peace. I'll never totally understand what happened with so many high temps :shrug: but the bfn's had me nervous/doubting the whole time, so I did feel somewhat prepared for this. We're disappointed but ok, and intent on enjoying the rest of our weekend. Thank you all for coming on this ride with me this month-I'm sorry it didn't have a happy ending but I'm so thankful that you were here with me.
> 
> Love, :hugs: and so so so so much :dust: to everyone. March babies sound good to anyone else?? :coolio:

{{{Lily}} i am so sorry . I'm glad you are ok though. I'll prob see you over at the July thread. Keep your head up !


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh Lily! I'm so sorry to hear :hugs: but I'm glad you're taking it in stride. Maybe the eggy tried to hold on but for some reason couldn't! I don't know how to explain the temps really but that was a bit unfair of ur body to tease you like that. Big big hugs to you!!! Enjoy your weekend to the fullest!! cx


----------



## Kmae

Oh Lily, this ttc thing can be so cruel sometimes:hugs:. Something different must have been happening this month based on all your high temps. Yes, a March baby sounds perfect!

Nikkah, I think you are smart to wait to test. BFNs are so crushing! I hope these 9 days go by quickly for you!

Piglet, Yes that is a sign! You couldn't find a bbt anywhere and suddenly it shows up right when you were loosing steam. Many of us have been temping for a while now so let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## piglet24

Veganlily said:


> Oh ladies, I'm out. A fierce and painful :witch: arrived in the middle of the night accompanied by a temperature drop this morning. I feel really sad :cry: but also totally at peace. I'll never totally understand what happened with so many high temps :shrug: but the bfn's had me nervous/doubting the whole time, so I did feel somewhat prepared for this. We're disappointed but ok, and intent on enjoying the rest of our weekend. Thank you all for coming on this ride with me this month-I'm sorry it didn't have a happy ending but I'm so thankful that you were here with me.
> 
> Love, :hugs: and so so so so much :dust: to everyone. March babies sound good to anyone else?? :coolio:

:hugs::hugs: lilly. we will keep on holding on to each other till we get our BFPs. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MayJan

i'm so sorry Lily :hugs: our time will come, i want to believe it.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: veganlily

March babies sounds like a great plan :)


----------



## sasha0430

Sorry to hear that Lilly...for couple of months I thought I could possibly be pregnant..my temps were high and kept rising and my LH phase was over 17 days...but then AF came....I also did some hpt tests and bfn's just killed me...so what I did last month I stopped temping after I realized that I have ovulated and I wait or AF to start..I did not do any HPTs either.that way I only get sad and depressed once instead of several times in TWW.my doc said to test on CD 35 but AF comes before that so if it ever happens that I make it to CD 35 I will be testing and then I need to call my doc with resultsanyway I am just ramblingI just wanted to send you hughs:hugs: and lots of baby dust for the next month...
A
FM I am on my fourth round of Clomidwe are suppose to start BD tomorrow and keep going every other day until day 21some days that is a challenge especially because we have been doing this for a long timeover a year nowI stopped counting how long because it is depressing.

Luna..I agree March babies sound like an awesome plan


----------



## Alisa SD

Veganlily said:


> Oh ladies, I'm out. A fierce and painful :witch: arrived in the middle of the night accompanied by a temperature drop this morning. I feel really sad :cry: but also totally at peace. I'll never totally understand what happened with so many high temps :shrug: but the bfn's had me nervous/doubting the whole time, so I did feel somewhat prepared for this. We're disappointed but ok, and intent on enjoying the rest of our weekend. Thank you all for coming on this ride with me this month-I'm sorry it didn't have a happy ending but I'm so thankful that you were here with me.
> 
> Love, :hugs: and so so so so much :dust: to everyone. March babies sound good to anyone else?? :coolio:

Sorry homegirl!!! Cheers to another ROUND!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry lily. 

i'm so up for a March baby ! Its silly but if my cycles stay around the same length my due date mean bub would be one of the few star signs that both me and DH get on with really well sooo...

anyway hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> *Lily* - I won't be testing until June 26th, assuming AF doesn't show. So I still have quite a while!!! But so far I've managed to keep my mind off the wait with our trip to Cali to visit friends and meet family for nephew's college graduation. So that's good! I fly home on Wed and then that last week will be dreadfully spent at home. Good luck to you today...hope that :witch: stays away!!! Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> *Zeez* - sorry AF got you but at least it wasn't a total surprise. I find that helps a bit. Enjoy your wine spree!!!
> 
> *nikkih* - how are you doing?? I had sore nipples yesterday which is very new to me. I've only had them once or twice before but usually right before AF is duewhich at 3DPO would be unlikely! So perhaps that is something :winkwink: Otherwise, I've been gassy as wellbut I've been eating a ton of fresh fruits and veggies - catching up from having none while in Europe! So you're thinking you might not have had a real period this past cycle and you'd be like a month and a half preggers now? That would be awesome! Are you going to hold out until 12DPO anyways?
> 
> *cfox* - 17DPO is quite the wait!!! You must be VERy self disciplined :thumbup: I won't test before 14DPO, that's as long as I can keep myself from testing.
> 
> *Newbie* - we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO missy!!!!! You lil rule breaker :dohh: Good luck to you!!!! FX
> :dust:
> 
> *piglet* :hugs: That is just so wrong of your officematevery immature! Hang in there, your time will come and your baby will be twice as beautiful as hers cause you're a better person!
> 
> *kmae* - oh my gosh! I just read your sore nips comment. I had them yesterday!! How exciting. It's a new thing for menever had them that early in a cycle!! Good luck with your party!!!!! And hang in there, every pregnancy is different so you're still in a good place :hugs:
> 
> AFM, temps still high so I'm happy. No new symptoms today - just still very gassy. I'm happy with that! Trying to stay busy and let the time fly. Bee letting myself have a sip of wine here and there which usually I don't at all after O but we're going to so many different dinner and gatherings that it's hard not to as people start asking RIGHT AWAY! So I sip here and there to keep them off our trail :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!
> :hug:

Oopsies!!!! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lily i am so sorry to hear this :-(

Our bodies can be very cruel to us at times.....I hope this next month is your month, sending you loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Nikkih - all ur symptoms sound promising so stop driving yourself mad and RELAX!!! Stress is no good :hugs: AF is due on the 26th for me so we get to wait it out together yet again!!!

Big hugs and FX cycle buddy!
:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I am relaxing. I enjoyed sitting on the deck and reading my kindle. We also filled the hot tub which due to trying to conceive we will only set to mid 80's this year.


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: Lilly! I love your attitude. 

Hope you all had a nice Father's day today. I made my hubby (which is a dad) breakfast in bed then his daughter and I took him to the water park. It was a fun day but we are beat but wanted to check in on you ladies. 

I start my fertile week tomorrow, we've been super good at :sex: everyday since Thursday. Hope we can keep it up. We are trying to make sure this is for sure our month.


----------



## Newbie32

Breezy81 said:


> :hugs: Lilly! I love your attitude.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice Father's day today. I made my hubby (which is a dad) breakfast in bed then his daughter and I took him to the water park. It was a fun day but we are beat but wanted to check in on you ladies.
> 
> I start my fertile week tomorrow, we've been super good at :sex: everyday since Thursday. Hope we can keep it up. We are trying to make sure this is for sure our month.

GL Breezy!!!:hugs:


----------



## piglet24

how was everybody's weekend?

i did my first bbt this morning. i'm a newbie hope i could use this effectively. anyhoo, two days brown spotting. i'm still waiting for AF. :(


----------



## Kmae

piglet24 said:


> how was everybody's weekend?
> 
> i did my first bbt this morning. i'm a newbie hope i could use this effectively. anyhoo, two days brown spotting. i'm still waiting for AF. :(

When (or if:winkwink:) you AF starts start your temping cart on cd1 (the first day of your period). This way you can get an idea what cd you ovulate around each cycle. You have to temp for a couple months before you see your bodies pattern- but hoping you get pg before you get a chance to see a pattern:winkwink:


----------



## piglet24

Kmae said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> how was everybody's weekend?
> 
> i did my first bbt this morning. i'm a newbie hope i could use this effectively. anyhoo, two days brown spotting. i'm still waiting for AF. :(
> 
> When (or if:winkwink:) you AF starts start your temping cart on cd1 (the first day of your period). This way you can get an idea what cd you ovulate around each cycle. You have to temp for a couple months before you see your bodies pattern- but hoping you get pg before you get a chance to see a pattern:winkwink:Click to expand...

ah ic. ok so no temp taking for now. i am due to have my af this 20th. i had brown spotting 2 days ago, i thought i was going to have it. i'm waiting though.


----------



## rmsh1

Well i just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist 

So anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870. He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be

I told him about the milky liquid from my nipples and he said that is a sign of high prolactin levels (which I knew)

So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral

So more waiting for me


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: rmsh

Well I suppose it was bound to happen but last night hubby was having trouble performing and said it's just a lot of pressure...i get it, we've been going at this since January. Hopefully we can make it through the next week but I really don't know how many more months we can keep this up :(


----------



## Breezy81

rmsh1 said:


> Well i just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist
> 
> So anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870. He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be
> 
> I told him about the milky liquid from my nipples and he said that is a sign of high prolactin levels (which I knew)
> 
> So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral
> 
> So more waiting for me

:hugs: I know waiting is never fun but at least you will get some answers and work on your body so you can move forward.


----------



## ready4family

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: rmsh
> 
> Well I suppose it was bound to happen but last night hubby was having trouble performing and said it's just a lot of pressure...i get it, we've been going at this since January. Hopefully we can make it through the next week but I really don't know how many more months we can keep this up :(

I know it's tough-my husband is adamant about taking the "relaxed" approach, so starting this month all I did was put a heart on the days likely to be fertile on our calendar in the kitchen. That way he is aware to an extent but there's no pressure. We have BD twice in those days (I am on CD13 today and think I already ovulated due to feeling pressure and slight cramping that is almost gone) so there is a chance. I've heard over and over and over again that once you stop "trying" you get pg. I'm hoping that's the case with us! :thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: rmsh
> 
> Well I suppose it was bound to happen but last night hubby was having trouble performing and said it's just a lot of pressure...i get it, we've been going at this since January. Hopefully we can make it through the next week but I really don't know how many more months we can keep this up :(

You can do it!!! Try making it more exciting for him and you both so you forget about actually ttc. I'll put on something sexy that I know he loves and that always gets him. :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Really I'm hoping it was just a one time thing, I thought everything was going fine and I'm having a great time! It's just really hard because of his work schedule, we never really know when he will be home so try to bd whenever he is which last night ended up being after he was at work all day since we don't know if he's going to be home tonight.


----------



## MrsChezek

Relaxing on the deck sounds SO nice *nikkih*!! Jealous :flower: We've been running around like mad hatters trying to fit in as many friends while we're out here in Cali plus doing family stuff for nephew's graduation - I'm exhausted! But glad that time is flying by and I have no time to stress or over-think things :thumbup:

GL *Breezy*!!! Hope this is your month :hugs:

*piglet* - you can start temping now so you can get in the habit of it for when your new cycle begins! But set the chart to Day 1 when you get your first day of full flow. GL!

*kmae* - how are you doing? any bb symptom show up? Seriously though, every pregnancy is diff so FX, ok? :hugs:


AFM, temp still up and no new symptoms other than the gassiness. BB do feel a bit bigger and a tad sensitive/sore but nuttin' else to report. BF has her doc appt right now to confirm her pg but she had a bit of brown spotting this morning so I'm nervous for her. Hope she gets some good news! I'm defy over being upset by her news so I'd be very sad if she got bad news. Off camping today so will be off the grid until tomorrow night. Have a great week girls! GL with testing *newbie* and anyone else! :hugs:


----------



## piglet24

no brown discharges for me today. had it only for two days. my AF is supposed to arrive on the 20th. so hopefully the witch will not come.


----------



## MD1223

:hugs: *Lily*!

Here's to seeing lots of bfps for March babies on here! GL ladies! And, I really hope you are all able to relax this month - I know easier said than done. The back deck and (less than normally hot) hot tub sound nice. Add some wine too! ;) :hug:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies, i hope everyone had a lovely weekend :hugs:

I dont have much to report at the moment either...no major symptoms at the moment...AF should be due on Thursday this week if my cycles remain consistent...I have had some cramping on and off for the last week or so...but I dont always get cramping before the witch, only sometimes which doesnt really help!

Mrs Chezek - you will be pleased to know I have managed to refrain from testing today lol...wonders never cease! In fact I am not feeling very positive about this month, so pretty much expecting to see AF on Thursday...

And if she doesnt happen to show - that will be 12 dpo according to FF, so might drop a test in if I dont see her!

:dust: ladies....would love to see some more BFP's on this thread very soon, heres hoping July is your month!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> Relaxing on the deck sounds SO nice *nikkih*!! Jealous :flower: We've been running around like mad hatters trying to fit in as many friends while we're out here in Cali plus doing family stuff for nephew's graduation - I'm exhausted! But glad that time is flying by and I have no time to stress or over-think things :thumbup:
> 
> GL *Breezy*!!! Hope this is your month :hugs:
> 
> *piglet* - you can start temping now so you can get in the habit of it for when your new cycle begins! But set the chart to Day 1 when you get your first day of full flow. GL!
> 
> *kmae* - how are you doing? any bb symptom show up? Seriously though, every pregnancy is diff so FX, ok? :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, temp still up and no new symptoms other than the gassiness. BB do feel a bit bigger and a tad sensitive/sore but nuttin' else to report. BF has her doc appt right now to confirm her pg but she had a bit of brown spotting this morning so I'm nervous for her. Hope she gets some good news! I'm defy over being upset by her news so I'd be very sad if she got bad news. Off camping today so will be off the grid until tomorrow night. Have a great week girls! GL with testing *newbie* and anyone else! :hugs:

I'm feeling so-so. I don't have any tww symptoms to report which is making me think I am out this cycle. Talked to my RE about starting Clomid/injections if the third cycle of Clomid alone doesnt work. Had to take an injections class with DH- he will be playing the role of RN. But, I'll be in Europe during the time I am to start injections so I'll actually have to wait until September- taking a vacation and a 1 month break from ttc is starting to sound nice... Glad your keeping nice and busy! Looks like we will be testing on the same day!


----------



## piglet24

guys, i have few questions about the bbt thingy. i took my temp this morning despite that i'm on cd31. i still don't want to check. i'm waiting till the 20th if the witch will ever show its ugly head. my thermometer is in celsius. per the manual the average temp is 35-36 C before ovulation. after ovulation it will be 36-37. mine was around 35.85. does this mean i didn't ovulate? i mean i had injections for me to ovulate and i have symptoms for ovulation. what gives? i'm confused.


----------



## Newbie32

piglet24 said:


> guys, i have few questions about the bbt thingy. i took my temp this morning despite that i'm on cd31. i still don't want to check. i'm waiting till the 20th if the witch will ever show its ugly head. my thermometer is in celsius. per the manual the average temp is 35-36 C before ovulation. after ovulation it will be 36-37. mine was around 35.85. does this mean i didn't ovulate? i mean i had injections for me to ovulate and i have symptoms for ovulation. what gives? i'm confused.

Hi Piglet,

Im in celsius as well in Aus. Generally my temp before o is around 36ish...(can drop down below that tho)then after it goes up to around mid 36's. If your temp is already low it could be that it has already dropped ready for AF, for some people their temp drops a couple days before, sometimes the day before etc. 

Did you take your temp first thing in the morning? And under your tongue or vaginally? If under your tongue you need to get it right in there or you will get a lower reading...

Hope this helps!!


----------



## piglet24

Newbie32 said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> guys, i have few questions about the bbt thingy. i took my temp this morning despite that i'm on cd31. i still don't want to check. i'm waiting till the 20th if the witch will ever show its ugly head. my thermometer is in celsius. per the manual the average temp is 35-36 C before ovulation. after ovulation it will be 36-37. mine was around 35.85. does this mean i didn't ovulate? i mean i had injections for me to ovulate and i have symptoms for ovulation. what gives? i'm confused.
> 
> Hi Piglet,
> 
> Im in celsius as well in Aus. Generally my temp before o is around 36ish...(can drop down below that tho)then after it goes up to around mid 36's. If your temp is already low it could be that it has already dropped ready for AF, for some people their temp drops a couple days before, sometimes the day before etc.
> 
> Did you take your temp first thing in the morning? And under your tongue or vaginally? If under your tongue you need to get it right in there or you will get a lower reading...
> 
> Hope this helps!!Click to expand...

really? now i feel sad. anyhoo, no signs of AF yet. i hope she doesn't show up. yes first thing in the morning around 6:30 am and underneath my tongue. hohum.


----------



## Newbie32

piglet24 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> guys, i have few questions about the bbt thingy. i took my temp this morning despite that i'm on cd31. i still don't want to check. i'm waiting till the 20th if the witch will ever show its ugly head. my thermometer is in celsius. per the manual the average temp is 35-36 C before ovulation. after ovulation it will be 36-37. mine was around 35.85. does this mean i didn't ovulate? i mean i had injections for me to ovulate and i have symptoms for ovulation. what gives? i'm confused.
> 
> Hi Piglet,
> 
> Im in celsius as well in Aus. Generally my temp before o is around 36ish...(can drop down below that tho)then after it goes up to around mid 36's. If your temp is already low it could be that it has already dropped ready for AF, for some people their temp drops a couple days before, sometimes the day before etc.
> 
> Did you take your temp first thing in the morning? And under your tongue or vaginally? If under your tongue you need to get it right in there or you will get a lower reading...
> 
> Hope this helps!!Click to expand...
> 
> really? now i feel sad. anyhoo, no signs of AF yet. i hope she doesn't show up. yes first thing in the morning around 6:30 am and underneath my tongue. hohum.Click to expand...

Don't feel sad yet piglet! Until you have temped for a while you won't be able to interpret the result properly. I know if I just put thermometer in my mouth loosely under my tongue, as opposed to finding the heat pad my temps change a lot! And there are always dips here and there! My temps sometimes go all over the place!

I wasn't trying to make you lose hope, stay positive!! Sorry piglet


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> guys, i have few questions about the bbt thingy. i took my temp this morning despite that i'm on cd31. i still don't want to check. i'm waiting till the 20th if the witch will ever show its ugly head. my thermometer is in celsius. per the manual the average temp is 35-36 C before ovulation. after ovulation it will be 36-37. mine was around 35.85. does this mean i didn't ovulate? i mean i had injections for me to ovulate and i have symptoms for ovulation. what gives? i'm confused.
> 
> Hi Piglet,
> 
> Im in celsius as well in Aus. Generally my temp before o is around 36ish...(can drop down below that tho)then after it goes up to around mid 36's. If your temp is already low it could be that it has already dropped ready for AF, for some people their temp drops a couple days before, sometimes the day before etc.
> 
> Did you take your temp first thing in the morning? And under your tongue or vaginally? If under your tongue you need to get it right in there or you will get a lower reading...
> 
> Hope this helps!!Click to expand...
> 
> really? now i feel sad. anyhoo, no signs of AF yet. i hope she doesn't show up. yes first thing in the morning around 6:30 am and underneath my tongue. hohum.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel sad yet piglet! Until you have temped for a while you won't be able to interpret the result properly. I know if I just put thermometer in my mouth loosely under my tongue, as opposed to finding the heat pad my temps change a lot! And there are always dips here and there! My temps sometimes go all over the place!
> 
> I wasn't trying to make you lose hope, stay positive!! Sorry pigletClick to expand...

Newbie's right piglet-every body is different-my pre-o temps are as high or higher than some people's post-o temps-takes a few months of charting for it to all start becoming clear. Especially tough if you begin mid-cycle. Hopefully you are pg and won't need to temp for another cycle, but if you're not, keep temping from day 1 (first day of period) and next month you'll start to see those patterns. Nothing to worry about right now...

*good luck newbie, mrschezek, Nikkih, piglet and everyone else in the 2ww!*

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Piglet, I tend to have higher than normal temps! My pre-o temps are typically around 36.4-36.6, which is most people's post-O temps, there is just no way of knowing what your temps are like yet

my post-o temps are around 37


----------



## piglet24

*@Newbie*: oh no, newbie, don't worry. I mean, I was just sort of loppy this past few days, with spotting and expecting and having the thermometer (at last!) but really i appreciate your info. :hugs:

*@veganlily:* so the temps vary. which part of the tongue should i put it? what do you mean loosely? sorry i really am ignorant in all this stuff. :blush:

*@rmsh1*: actually i don't really know my pre-o and post-o, because i just started taking my temps yesterday (because its new and was excited to use it) :winkwink:

thanks thanks guys. i really appreciate your feedbacks. baby dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

you should put the thermometre right under your tongue, and hold it down with your tongue, to get maximum coverage over the thermometre

Or you can tempvaginally which is meant to be far more stable


----------



## Veganlily

piglet24 said:


> *@Newbie*: oh no, newbie, don't worry. I mean, I was just sort of loppy this past few days, with spotting and expecting and having the thermometer (at last!) but really i appreciate your info. :hugs:
> 
> *@veganlily:* so the temps vary. which part of the tongue should i put it? what do you mean loosely? sorry i really am ignorant in all this stuff. :blush:
> 
> *@rmsh1*: actually i don't really know my pre-o and post-o, because i just started taking my temps yesterday (because its new and was excited to use it) :winkwink:
> 
> thanks thanks guys. i really appreciate your feedbacks. baby dust to all! :hugs:

Yeah I also temp under tongue-same spot every time with same amount of pressure, etc. it's tempting to really hold that sucker tight when I want the temps to stay high at end of 2ww but I realize how silly that is! Hope I'm not the only one who has to stop myself from doing that :blush:

Fertilityfriend.com has a ton of great information and online tutorials. I love the original book the best still - Taking Charge of Your Fertility. Read it when I was 21 and it changed my life-charted to avoid for many years with my ex so I wouldn't have to be on the pill-don't like chemicals and it made me super mauseous sick/gain weight/lose all sex drive. Feel free to ask me any questions and lots of luck!


----------



## piglet24

rmsh1 said:


> you should put the thermometre right under your tongue, and hold it down with your tongue, to get maximum coverage over the thermometre
> 
> Or you can tempvaginally which is meant to be far more stable

oh. i don't know about the temp down there. i'm sort of uncomfortable with the idea. :blush: i'll try the hold down under my tongue thing tomorrow.


----------



## MayJan

yeah not everyone is comfortable temping vaginally, although it's said to be more accurate. my temp is also very high, the lowest i got pre-O is 36.4C. it varies to every woman. hope AF stays away, *piglet*.


----------



## Kmae

Lily, you are not the only one who does that:haha: I shove mine under my tongue when I want my temps to stay high- but it never really makes a difference!


----------



## piglet24

lily, i'll try to vacuum seal my mouth when i take my temp tom morning. thanks for the advice. i really pray AF won't show up anytime soon. do you think that brown spotting two days ago meant something?


----------



## Veganlily

piglet24 said:


> lily, i'll try to vacuum seal my mouth when i take my temp tom morning. thanks for the advice. i really pray AF won't show up anytime soon. do you think that brown spotting two days ago meant something?

Lol-I hold it firmly, but not crazy tight, under the right side of my tongue. Same spot/firmness every time before drinking water, talking, or even sitting up. Reach over and put in mouth and then get up and going after the final beep.

Brown spotting could be a great sign of implantation-I never spot so that would be very very significant for me-depends on your body and whether it's normal for you. Fx'ed!!


----------



## poppy13

Hi I've been away a while as we've been moving house but AF is due on 22nd but I had a bit of spotting yesterday evening but then nothing today. I normally spot 2 days before but nothing this early. Not hopeful though, think the witch is coming :(


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi All: 

Just wanted to say hello! 

After years of trying NOT to get pregnant, finally got married and now TTC.. but didn't think it would be this hard :nope:

Getting so sad about it! I'm obsessed with pee sticks and opk tests.

Need some inspiration! 

Baby dust to each and everyone of you!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Lily, you are not the only one who does that:haha: I shove mine under my tongue when I want my temps to stay high- but it never really makes a difference!

Thank goodness I am not the only one!!! LOL!!

Speaking of temps...mine has gone back up a little today...AF is due tomorrow...i hate this part of the TWW!

FF pregnancy monitor today says possibly triphasic on cd21...havent seen that before! Im not getting my hopes up tho....im not feeling very pregnant!!

:dust: ladies


----------



## ready4family

Today for sure is O day for me, CD 14. I have been monitoring my CM, cervix, and I get pressure in my lower abdomen for about 5 days this time of the month. I have had the pressure since Thursday, some light cramping over the weekend and my cervix has gotten higher, softer and is more open daily. Today I am very bloated, have the most pressure and even a little spotting mixed in with the CM. Luckily the DH and I BD early this morning so the timing is the best it has been in the 3 mths we've been TTC. I'm really hoping for a huge BFP this month!!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Newbie, you chart is triphastic! I hope that means BFP for you!

Twinkles, welcome! Yah we are always joking how we tried so lOng not to get pg- and then when we are ready it's a lot harder to get pg then we thought! I hope you don't have to wait much longer!

Poppy, spotting ey in your TWW could be a great sign! I hope it is!

Readyforfamily, my DH and I also had great timing this cycle! I hope this is the magical cycle for both of us!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie, you chart is triphastic! I hope that means BFP for you!
> 
> Twinkles, welcome! Yah we are always joking how we tried so lOng not to get pg- and then when we are ready it's a lot harder to get pg then we thought! I hope you don't have to wait much longer!
> 
> Poppy, spotting ey in your TWW could be a great sign! I hope it is!
> 
> Readyforfamily, my DH and I also had great timing this cycle! I hope this is the magical cycle for both of us!

Thanks Kmae! I am feeling rather AF'y today, so im not particularly hopeful that she will stay away tomorrow...last cycle i started spotting at night on 11 dpo, so i guess not long to wait.

Are your charts normally quite similar? This is only my second month charting so Im not sure how different they normally are but this month is WELL different to last!!!

I guess I should still keep my FX until i know for sure!


----------



## Kmae

Newbie, mine changed some since starting Clomid which extended my LP but my post O temp has never stayed above 98.2 and my temp always drops about 2 days before AF.


----------



## luna_19

ooh exciting newbie! good luck :)

afm temping has been going better than expected, should be o-ing on saturday or sunday if my previous estimates were right. Hubby had last night off and he's at work tonight so he'd better be ready for some serious :sex: starting tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie, mine changed some since starting Clomid which extended my LP but my post O temp has never stayed above 98.2 and my temp always drops about 2 days before AF.

hmmm....last month my temp dropped on what would have been 12dpo, with AF so cd1...

I guess tomorrow's temp will tell me!!!

I'll just send around a little :dust: just in case!!!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> ooh exciting newbie! good luck :)
> 
> afm temping has been going better than expected, should be o-ing on saturday or sunday if my previous estimates were right. Hubby had last night off and he's at work tonight so he'd better be ready for some serious :sex: starting tomorrow :lol:

Thanks Luna!! I SO wish our body could find a way to communicate if cramps are for AF or not!!!

Obviously i have too much time on my hands today, and work is not providing enough of a distraction for me!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie it is looking so good!!!! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie it is looking so good!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Thanks Lily!

Wish I could feel the same....just really does feel like AF Is approaching at a rapid rate of knots.....all crampy like and bloated....

boooo if so!!!


----------



## piglet24

and so i did closed my mouth and all. still i got a lower temp. hohum. how come i still ahve't had my AF yet. 

another question, i had 2 days brown spotting saturday and sunday and then it stoppped. does it mean anything?

does duphaston have anything to do with my low temp or no AF? i am so confused.


----------



## Newbie32

Well bad news....I'm pretty sure the witch has just shown up on schedule!

Will have to wait until tomorrow to confirm with low temp but am expecting a massive drop in the morning...boooooooo


----------



## piglet24

Newbie32 said:


> Well bad news....I'm pretty sure the witch has just shown up on schedule!
> 
> Will have to wait until tomorrow to confirm with low temp but am expecting a massive drop in the morning...boooooooo

why did you have spotting already? hugs hugs


----------



## Newbie32

piglet24 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well bad news....I'm pretty sure the witch has just shown up on schedule!
> 
> Will have to wait until tomorrow to confirm with low temp but am expecting a massive drop in the morning...boooooooo
> 
> why did you have spotting already? hugs hugsClick to expand...

Afraid so, same as last month starting on 11dpo late afternoon...

Grrrr to that witch!


----------



## piglet24

Newbie32 said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well bad news....I'm pretty sure the witch has just shown up on schedule!
> 
> Will have to wait until tomorrow to confirm with low temp but am expecting a massive drop in the morning...boooooooo
> 
> why did you have spotting already? hugs hugsClick to expand...
> 
> Afraid so, same as last month starting on 11dpo late afternoon...
> 
> Grrrr to that witch!Click to expand...

:hugs: oh newbie.boo to the witch!


----------



## Veganlily

Oh newbie keep us updated. Ditto to you piglet-afraid I'm it sure about the answers to your questions other than to say again that if you chart for a more extended period of time, I think things will become a lot more clear.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## piglet24

baby dust to everyone! everything is going to be ok. if this is not our month we still have July. go march babies!

on the other side, i'm trying to keep my depression at bay. i don't want to feel sad. i want to cheerful with a hopeful heart.


----------



## nikkih1288

I bought geritol last night in case this is not my month. However, I noticed this morning my hair is extremely greasy and I washed it yesterday morning.Is this a sign? I read somewhere it might be. Also, still having no symptoms of any pms etc and I'm due in 6 days. This time last month I was cramping and nauseous.

In case this is not my month... how do I take the geritol? I know I could google it but figured I'd ask here first.


----------



## nikkih1288

Ok I caved and tested at 9dpo big fat negative~! I know it is still early but I feel out for this month.


----------



## piglet24

i have discharge this morning. is this a sign that the witch is going to show up soon?


----------



## MD1223

piglet24 said:


> i have discharge this morning. is this a sign that the witch is going to show up soon?

Nope! I had it a lot before my bfp. Stay positive! :) 

*Nikki* - You're in trouble. The 12 day rule is so you don't get bummed out. It's too early! You stay positive too! :)

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

Yea I know *MD* I just could not help myself. I wont test again until I miss my period. At least I'll try lol.


----------



## MD1223

nikkih1288 said:


> Yea I know *MD* I just could not help myself. I wont test again until I miss my period. At least I'll try lol.

;) I just want you to stay positive. I cheated month before last at 10 dpo.


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Oh newbie keep us updated. Ditto to you piglet-afraid I'm it sure about the answers to your questions other than to say again that if you chart for a more extended period of time, I think things will become a lot more clear.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

Thanks Lily...well i didnt get the temp drop i expected this morning....and bright red spotting last night has turned to dark brown this morning...but I am still feeling full AF cramps so the witch might just have decided to creep up on me slowly this month instead of wham bang full flow!!!

So frustrating!


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Oh newbie keep us updated. Ditto to you piglet-afraid I'm it sure about the answers to your questions other than to say again that if you chart for a more extended period of time, I think things will become a lot more clear.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Thanks Lily...well i didnt get the temp drop i expected this morning....and bright red spotting last night has turned to dark brown this morning...but I am still feeling full AF cramps so the witch might just have decided to creep up on me slowly this month instead of wham bang full flow!!!
> 
> So frustrating!Click to expand...

Same exact thing with me-af was slow enough coming on with no cramps that for a good 10 hours I hoped it was implantation-at some point when it turns bright red and you think about the temp drop it becomes undeniable...grrrrr :hugs::hugs:

BUUUTTT your temp is still in the triphasic high levels so I say it's still hopeful!!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Oh newbie keep us updated. Ditto to you piglet-afraid I'm it sure about the answers to your questions other than to say again that if you chart for a more extended period of time, I think things will become a lot more clear.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Thanks Lily...well i didnt get the temp drop i expected this morning....and bright red spotting last night has turned to dark brown this morning...but I am still feeling full AF cramps so the witch might just have decided to creep up on me slowly this month instead of wham bang full flow!!!
> 
> So frustrating!Click to expand...
> 
> Same exact thing with me-af was slow enough coming on with no cramps that for a good 10 hours I hoped it was implantation-at some point when it turns bright red and you think about the temp drop it becomes undeniable...grrrrr :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BUUUTTT your temp is still in the triphasic high levels so I say it's still hopeful!!Click to expand...

GRRR indeed!!!

Last night it really was bright bright red....and today was just weird to be honest (tmi alert) but dark brown and a bit clotty? Now it has stopped altogether....stupid witch!!!

Im not getting my hopes up because these cramps are nasty!!!

So glad I have you ladies on here to vent to and keep myself sane!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*nikkih*!!! BAD cycle buddy! You broke the rule! So sad you had to face that stark white bfn :flower: No more testing for you until you're prime. And don't feel out - 9DPO is waaaaaaay too early to test!!!

*newbie* - good luck, hope AF stays away!!!
:dust:


OK, I am done traveling for a while - so thankful to be home!!! Off to wash up and go to sleep in my own bed. Can't wait! Looking forward to catching up and staying tuned in with all my girls here too. 5 more days til testing!!!! FX :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> *nikkih*!!! BAD cycle buddy! You broke the rule! So sad you had to face that stark white bfn :flower: No more testing for you until you're prime. And don't feel out - 9DPO is waaaaaaay too early to test!!!
> 
> *newbie* - good luck, hope AF stays away!!!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> OK, I am done traveling for a while - so thankful to be home!!! Off to wash up and go to sleep in my own bed. Can't wait! Looking forward to catching up and staying tuned in with all my girls here too. 5 more days til testing!!!! FX :thumbup:

Thanks Mrs Chezek 

I've just realised that today is 12dpo for me, if indeed the witch doesnt return at some stage today...still no sign of her again now...and i dont normally ever get to 12dpo as my lp is 11 days!!

I suppose I could test, but this time i really do feel like she is hovering in the shadows....damn pest...

(its like my poas addiction has suddenly been cured!!!)


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies just checking in.
sorry to those that the witch caught .
good luck to all those BDing and testing.
i'm waiting to O but this cycle thinking less about ttc and more about getting healthier for pregnancy. Losing weight, saw my dentist and got ''dewormed'' (the last one I didn't even know I was supposed to).
I also booking a 'preconception visit' with the obgyn I want as it's not my regular one and its difficult to get an appointment if your not already a patient of his. My app will be in October! So if I do get pregnat this cycle it will be at around 17 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## Newbie32

Time for a whinge!

Can I just say I am so over this! Stupid body....if that's you knocking at my door ms witch then come already!

I feel like my body is playing tricks on me....still no sign of her return...and I keep checking expecting to find her!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......

Ok, rant over, sigh.


----------



## Veganlily

HAng in there *Nikki, newbie, piglet and Chezek!!*

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Afm, I'm just ending my period and probably 14-17 days from ovulation so I'm planning to take a break from temping and charting (until about 14 dpo or so) and just chill for a bit. I'm sure I'll be less active on the boards but I will be stalking for your :bfp:!


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: Newbie

Lily good idea taking a break from temps. It lifted so much weight off of me. I will never go back. 

Welcome home Chezek, sleeping in our own beds after being gone is so wonderful. 

I am on cd13 and decided to use opk's again this month since it will be the last until our house is done if it doesn't happen this month. We figured we should give clomid it's last round and see what happens. I'm actually feeling great about our timing this month, we have managed to dtd everyday since last Thursday, just waiting for the smiley. 

Hope everyone is doing great. Lots of :dust: to all of you! It will happen for all of us, stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I know I'm bad. Still no signs of pms. I will test again wed if witch does not show..
*Newbie* I'm sorry your body is playing games. It is very frustrating!

I am 10 dpo today and feeling fine. No tww symptoms which is kind of sad lol.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Newbie* - if she holds out today you should test with tomorrow's FMU - that will be 14DPO and you should get a pretty accurate result. Do you have any FRERs? Just an ideaor you can just wait a bit longer too. The longer the better! But being stressed is no good, so if testing will help you keep calm, then do it but with FMU only.

*Lily* - I definitely enjoyed my break! I highly recommend it. Enjoy and do pop by sometime!

*Breezy* - good luck! Hope you catch that eggy :hugs:
:dust:

*nikkih* - do you usually get early PMS? I don't usually have any signs of AF until the day before, sometimes just a couple hours before she shows up. So I'm always left in the dark until the very last minute!!!!! SO not cool :growlmad: I'm kind of glad that our final days of TWW are over a weekend, it's easier for me to keep busy. I get antsy while workinggood luck to you buddy!!! FX :hugs:

*kmae* - how are you? Any SS to report? I had the sore nipples you spoke of like twice in the last week, maybe three times. Otherwise, I had some pulling and pinching on Monday evening and nothing else. I haven't even been tired like I was last monthso I'm not feeling pregnant exactly but I'm not feeling out either. Just waiting :coffee:

*joey* - are you back from Spain yet???? Hope you're having a fantastic time :happydance: - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that AF is staying away and you get your BFP this cycle! :hugs:


Anyone planning to :test: before Tuesday??? FX to you all!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

*MrsChezek* I did not think I did but the last 2 months I had cramping, nausea and stuff. I don't know lol I am so confused. I have been so emotional lately that dh is urging me to test. He really thinks I might be pregnant. I dunno yesterday I exploded on a dear friend and it is so out of character for me.


----------



## MrsChezek

Well I would wait at least until 12DPO!!! Don't want to get any more false negatives than you have to. GL!!! :hugs:


----------



## piglet24

well hello guys. i am CD33 today. and no signs of the witch yet. i'm planning to test but i'm scared of getting that bfn. i'm not ready yet. remember i just started taking my temps. this morning my temp is high. so i am confuse. for three days it was going down then this morning is high. *sigh* i am definitely gaining weight. 

@*MD1223*: did you have lots of discharge or spotting too?

@* nikki*: i hope you'd get your BFP soon. FX for you!

@*lily*: let's keep the spirit up! happy thoughts.

@*newbie*: FX for you!


----------



## Breezy81

piglet24 said:


> well hello guys. i am CD33 today. and no signs of the witch yet. i'm planning to test but i'm scared of getting that bfn. i'm not ready yet. remember i just started taking my temps. this morning my temp is high. so i am confuse. for three days it was going down then this morning is high. *sigh* i am definitely gaining weight.
> 
> @*MD1223*: did you have lots of discharge or spotting too?
> 
> @* nikki*: i hope you'd get your BFP soon. FX for you!
> 
> @*lily*: let's keep the spirit up! happy thoughts.
> 
> @*newbie*: FX for you!

FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## Alisa SD

piglet24 said:


> well hello guys. i am CD33 today. and no signs of the witch yet. i'm planning to test but i'm scared of getting that bfn. i'm not ready yet. remember i just started taking my temps. this morning my temp is high. so i am confuse. for three days it was going down then this morning is high. *sigh* i am definitely gaining weight.
> 
> @*MD1223*: did you have lots of discharge or spotting too?
> 
> @* nikki*: i hope you'd get your BFP soon. FX for you!
> 
> @*lily*: let's keep the spirit up! happy thoughts.
> 
> @*newbie*: FX for you!

Hi Piglet, when did you say you experienced some spotting?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey Nikki!! i was wondering where you were hiding! lol. Im 30 can I join? 10DPO as well! Little dizzy but nothing really.. frustrating as well. I believe this is my 10th cycle... :(


----------



## luna_19

Good luck newbie and piglet!


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey Nikki!! i was wondering where you were hiding! lol. Im 30 can I join? 10DPO as well! Little dizzy but nothing really.. frustrating as well. I believe this is my 10th cycle... :(


Hey girl I was wondering the same about you ! I have no symptoms. Remember last month I had every symptom under the sun LOL/


----------



## MD1223

*Nikki* - if you normally get symptoms, none could be a good sign! 

*Piglet* - no spotting for me but lots of discharge (still have it and sorry for the TMI ;)).

GL and FX'd *Nikki, Piglet, Newbie, MrsChez*!! Who else is testing soon? 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

MD last month I had veins more prominent, nausea, dizziness, fatigue, sore boobs, cramps all starting at like 3 dpo. I swear I drove myself crazy. I just started getting a little very small amount of cramping and had a gush of cm so much i thought I got my period but nope just very wet cm but not enough to soak my panties just make certain spots see through. Sorry for tmi


----------



## MD1223

nikkih1288 said:


> MD last month I had veins more prominent, nausea, dizziness, fatigue, sore boobs, cramps all starting at like 3 dpo. I swear I drove myself crazy. I just started getting a little very small amount of cramping and had a gush of cm so much i thought I got my period but nope just very wet cm but not enough to soak my panties just make certain spots see through. Sorry for tmi

Sounds promising!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:

It may be to early to test. I am going July 16 to high risk ob I was hoping to be pregnant by then too. F'xd for us both!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for all your words of support, it really helps!!

My temp is still high today but some more red spotting today and im pretty sure the witch will be back in full force by the end of day...maybe she got her dates confused or something!

On to the next cycle we will go with chins up 

:dust: ladies


----------



## Newbie32

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your words of support, it really helps!!
> 
> My temp is still high today but some more red spotting today and im pretty sure the witch will be back in full force by the end of day...maybe she got her dates confused or something!
> 
> On to the next cycle we will go with chins up
> 
> :dust: ladies

Update ....in fact I think she has just dropped in now... GRRRRR ms witch!

GL ladies who are testing soon!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> *@Newbie*: oh no, newbie, don't worry. I mean, I was just sort of loppy this past few days, with spotting and expecting and having the thermometer (at last!) but really i appreciate your info. :hugs:
> 
> *@veganlily:* so the temps vary. which part of the tongue should i put it? what do you mean loosely? sorry i really am ignorant in all this stuff. :blush:
> 
> *@rmsh1*: actually i don't really know my pre-o and post-o, because i just started taking my temps yesterday (because its new and was excited to use it) :winkwink:
> 
> thanks thanks guys. i really appreciate your feedbacks. baby dust to all! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I also temp under tongue-same spot every time with same amount of pressure, etc. it's tempting to really hold that sucker tight when I want the temps to stay high at end of 2ww but I realize how silly that is! Hope I'm not the only one who has to stop myself from doing that :blush:
> 
> Fertilityfriend.com has a ton of great information and online tutorials. I love the original book the best still - Taking Charge of Your Fertility. Read it when I was 21 and it changed my life-charted to avoid for many years with my ex so I wouldn't have to be on the pill-don't like chemicals and it made me super mauseous sick/gain weight/lose all sex drive. Feel free to ask me any questions and lots of luck!Click to expand...

Oh Lily, I just read your news. I'm so sorry. I had such high hopes for you! Just checking in after a week and half or so. I needed a break frrom everything for a bit. This af hit me so dang hard. But I am back and start my high fertiity this week. I broke down and got the FRER ovulation sticks instead of the internet cheapies. I hope they help!! 

And I am tempted to stick my thermometer further down to get a higher temp in the tww. You're not alone girlie! :)

:dust: to my girls!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie

Nice to see you back bakingbabe, we're both on cd 10 today! :)


----------



## Kmae

Newbie, darn it! I hope you get your March baby!

Ladies, I am kind of freeking out right now! It really dawned on me that if I don't get pg by July, then I will be reaching an entire year since I got pg with my angle baby. I just can't stand the thought of having to go through that time and still not being pg. please, please, please let me have my sticky bean by that time![-o&lt;


----------



## piglet24

Alisa SD said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> well hello guys. i am CD33 today. and no signs of the witch yet. i'm planning to test but i'm scared of getting that bfn. i'm not ready yet. remember i just started taking my temps. this morning my temp is high. so i am confuse. for three days it was going down then this morning is high. *sigh* i am definitely gaining weight.
> 
> @*MD1223*: did you have lots of discharge or spotting too?
> 
> @* nikki*: i hope you'd get your BFP soon. FX for you!
> 
> @*lily*: let's keep the spirit up! happy thoughts.
> 
> @*newbie*: FX for you!
> 
> Hi Piglet, when did you say you experienced some spotting?Click to expand...

spotting was on june 16 and 17 which is my CD28 and 29. am planning to take test today but i'm still scared. i guess i have another cyst. by the way, my bbt is increasing does it mean anything?


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: newbie :hugs:

Thanks so much *baking*. I'm afraid with my long cycles we are going to start getting further and further apart from one another-I probably won't ovulate for about 2 weeks. Glad you took a break-I'm taking a small one too but stalking here because I think some serious :bfp: are in the air here!!

:dust: to all the imminent testers...I think "symptom" spotting is a bit of a gamble, but I also realize its impossible not to do! Just try to rely on things like high temperatures and missed periods more so than moodiness, sore breasts, wet cm, etc-PMS and pg share so many symptoms that it's painful to get hopes up-just some advice from a slightly weary 2ww veteran!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## piglet24

lily...am so confused already! i'm in a bit of a dilemma because I'm torn between testing and not testing. I was supposed to have my peiod on the 20th. hohum. I'm also paranoid because my missed period could also mean i have another cyst. :(


----------



## nikkih1288

I woke up so bloated today I want to cut my skin like a sausage casing and crawl out of it LOL.

Veganlily it sure is hard not to do. I'm grateful up until now I have had none really.


----------



## piya

hi all, sorry for the af show.. good luck for next time... I pray that this cycle brings the bfp for us.. babydust to all..


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> MD last month I had veins more prominent, nausea, dizziness, fatigue, sore boobs, cramps all starting at like 3 dpo. I swear I drove myself crazy. I just started getting a little very small amount of cramping and had a gush of cm so much i thought I got my period but nope just very wet cm but not enough to soak my panties just make certain spots see through. Sorry for tmi

I had a lot of signs last month too and not too many this month! Mainly just gassiness and a bit of breast or sometimes just even nipple tenderness. Maybe that does mean something good!!!! FX for us :flower:
:dust:



Clarkeyness said:


> That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:

Hi. Clarkey! :hi:
You are welcome to join but we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO :winkwink: So no more early testing for you!!!! :haha:



Kmae said:


> Newbie, darn it! I hope you get your March baby!
> 
> Ladies, I am kind of freaking out right now! It really dawned on me that if I don't get pg by July, then I will be reaching an entire year since I got pg with my angle baby. I just can't stand the thought of having to go through that time and still not being pg. please, please, please let me have my sticky bean by that time![-o&lt;

Oh Kmae! That must be SO hard :hugs: I can't even imagine what it would feel like but hopefully you won't have to go through it at all. FX for a sticky bean for you this cycle!!! Any new symptoms? :flower:

*Newbie* - what a bummer! that damned :witch: I really thought you were going to get that bfp this cycle...hope you're enjoying your week of relaxation and indulgence. FX for this next cycle!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lily* - I fully agree! I SS last month and got nothing but a heartbreak when AF showed up. This cycle I'm just noting down anything that I notice but I'm not looking for symptoms and trying to focus on other stuff to make the time pass quicker. So far so good! Planned a busy weekend too so hopefully Tuesday will be here in no time and of course no visit from the :witch:!! FX for you this cycle!!!

*piglet* - sounds like that spotting could have been implantation bleeding and you might be in a good place. But I totally understand that you're stressed about it being a cyst instead! Stress is bad for babies and TTC in general so if you're freaking out, you should totally go see a doc and get some answers. Being scared won't change the fact of whether you do or do not have a cyst but it might cause you to not get pregnant!!! So I would schedule an appointment with your doc and tell them you're 12 days late and that you're worried you have another cyst and of course mention you might be pregnant so that they check for that first. Good luck! :hugs:

:hug: to all the girls! And dust to all those about to test!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Kmae said:


> Newbie, darn it! I hope you get your March baby!
> 
> Ladies, I am kind of freeking out right now! It really dawned on me that if I don't get pg by July, then I will be reaching an entire year since I got pg with my angle baby. I just can't stand the thought of having to go through that time and still not being pg. please, please, please let me have my sticky bean by that time![-o&lt;

Kmae I am so sorry. I pray you get your sticky bean this month. I can't imagine how hard it is on all of you ladies trying to conceive so long. I am only at it 2 months and at witts end.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Clarkeyness said:


> That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:

Hi. Clarkey! :hi:
You are welcome to join but we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO :winkwink: So no more early testing for you!!!! :haha:

uh oh....i didnt know that..I tested this am :bfn: :( I wont do it anymore :haha: Tomorrow im 12 DPO so I can test right lol. I feel its not my month anyways. Going to move to July soon! 

How is everyone else doing? :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Welcome back *Baking*! We all need a little break sometimes, glad you are back! 

*Kmae* - I will put in some extra prayers for you. :hugs:

*Piglet* - I say test, at least that way you know and you can move forward. Knowing most of the time is better than not knowing in the end. GL 

*Nikki *- They say no signs are good signs. 

*Lily *- Have you tried anything to shorten your cycles? 

I finally got my smiley today, I always get my positive opk in the mornings. I am sure we are covered up until this point. Everyday since last Thursday, I've always had a low drive but knowing this is our last month I don't want to miss a day. We will dtd the next 3 days in a row then take a day off and one more for good measure. I am getting worn out. Drinking my decaf green tea, taking my prental, using preseed and drinking my morning shakes. I sure hope this is our month, My friend told me this morning that she believes positive attitude is everything and I sure do have it back this month!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:
> 
> Hi. Clarkey! :hi:
> You are welcome to join but we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO :winkwink: So no more early testing for you!!!! :haha:
> 
> uh oh....i didnt know that..I tested this am :bfn: :( I wont do it anymore :haha: Tomorrow im 12 DPO so I can test right lol. I feel its not my month anyways. Going to move to July soon!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :dust:Click to expand...

I have to laugh at the testing. I can't bear to test and see a neg. I won't test again until Tuesday if :witch: does not show. I am so sad seeing the bfn. Let me know which July thread you move to. I'll come over if I don't get my bfp. Why is it so tempting to test???


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - a positive attitude does wonders!!! I'm glad you found yours back. FX to you and GL catching that eggy!!! 
:dust:

*nikkih* - hope Tuesday will come in no time! Look forward to POASing with you then :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks for the positive thoughts MrsChezek, Breezy, and Nikkih. :hugs:

MrsChezek, The only symptom I have right now (on 10dpo) is sore breasts- but I get sore breasts before AF quite often so it's not really a sign. Other than that- nothing. In my heart I already know I am out this month. I am going in to do a cyst check on the 28th and then onto round 3 of Clomid (if everything checks out). I really hope third time is the charm!


----------



## Alisa SD

So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.


----------



## piglet24

@alisa: aw. don't be sad yet until the witch shows up. keep up with the happy thoughts.

@mrschezek: i hope it was an implantation bleeding. i test tonight and its BFN. so i'm feeling sort of sad. i guess i'll just have to make an appointment with my OB again. i think that injection caused the cyst. btw, pt can be done right? i bought the cheap ones, thinking that if i buy clearblue and its still BFN its a total waste of money and more reason to be sad.

@Breezy: i did test, its BFN. :cry:

so what does my increase in temperature mean? does it have any interpretation at all?


----------



## nikkih1288

The cramping has started so I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way :(


----------



## piglet24

@nikki: don't lose hope yet. hugs hugs


----------



## Breezy81

piglet24 said:


> @alisa: aw. don't be sad yet until the witch shows up. keep up with the happy thoughts.
> 
> @mrschezek: i hope it was an implantation bleeding. i test tonight and its BFN. so i'm feeling sort of sad. i guess i'll just have to make an appointment with my OB again. i think that injection caused the cyst. btw, pt can be done right? i bought the cheap ones, thinking that if i buy clearblue and its still BFN its a total waste of money and more reason to be sad.
> 
> @Breezy: i did test, its BFN. :cry:
> 
> so what does my increase in temperature mean? does it have any interpretation at all?

:hugs: I would call your doctor and get in soon. The shots do cause cyst, they go away on their own sometimes and other times you have to have them removed. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Newbie32

Alisa SD said:


> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.

Hun its so early for a temp dip, it could be an implantation dip right on schedule! Hope it comes back up for you tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> MD last month I had veins more prominent, nausea, dizziness, fatigue, sore boobs, cramps all starting at like 3 dpo. I swear I drove myself crazy. I just started getting a little very small amount of cramping and had a gush of cm so much i thought I got my period but nope just very wet cm but not enough to soak my panties just make certain spots see through. Sorry for tmi
> 
> I had a lot of signs last month too and not too many this month! Mainly just gassiness and a bit of breast or sometimes just even nipple tenderness. Maybe that does mean something good!!!! FX for us :flower:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> That does sound good nikki!! I had a gush of brown/pink on 4DPO but tested BFN this am :( I have an appointment middle of July with the doctor to discuss IUI and IVF. I was hoping to get pregnant before then but guess I have to wait :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. Clarkey! :hi:
> You are welcome to join but we have a thread rule of no testing before 12DPO :winkwink: So no more early testing for you!!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Newbie, darn it! I hope you get your March baby!
> 
> Ladies, I am kind of freaking out right now! It really dawned on me that if I don't get pg by July, then I will be reaching an entire year since I got pg with my angle baby. I just can't stand the thought of having to go through that time and still not being pg. please, please, please let me have my sticky bean by that time![-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kmae! That must be SO hard :hugs: I can't even imagine what it would feel like but hopefully you won't have to go through it at all. FX for a sticky bean for you this cycle!!! Any new symptoms? :flower:
> 
> *Newbie* - what a bummer! that damned :witch: I really thought you were going to get that bfp this cycle...hope you're enjoying your week of relaxation and indulgence. FX for this next cycle!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks mrs chezek 

Going to remain hopeful and optimistic that this next cycle could be the one...

:dust: to the rest of the up coming testers, I promise no early testing this cycle!!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Newbie32 said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.
> 
> Hun its so early for a temp dip, it could be an implantation dip right on schedule! Hope it comes back up for you tomorrow :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Girl, I told myself if my temps didn't continually climb, I'd know I wasn't pregnant though! We'll see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## Newbie32

Alisa SD said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.
> 
> Hun its so early for a temp dip, it could be an implantation dip right on schedule! Hope it comes back up for you tomorrow :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Girl, I told myself if my temps didn't continually climb, I'd know I wasn't pregnant though! We'll see what my temp does tomorrow.Click to expand...

FX for you tomorrow :dust:


----------



## luna_19

getting ready to ovulate! (hopefully)

I'm actually really nervous to see if my temp goes up or not...

Going to try to seduce hubby again tonight since he goes onto a midnight shift starting tomorrow, will have to wait and see if he's on board since I think I've tired him out this time :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.
> 
> Hun its so early for a temp dip, it could be an implantation dip right on schedule! Hope it comes back up for you tomorrow :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Girl, I told myself if my temps didn't continually climb, I'd know I wasn't pregnant though! We'll see what my temp does tomorrow.Click to expand...

This temp dip could be an awesome sign...you're soooo early into your 2ww...


----------



## piglet24

@ Breezy now i'm on my CD35. imagine? i feel so sad today. i hope i could survive the entire day. i'm beginning to hate my OB, is that a bad thing?


----------



## Kmae

Alisa SD said:


> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.

It could be an implantation dip! I bet it will go back up tomorrow!


----------



## piya

piglet24 said:


> @ Breezy now i'm on my CD35. imagine? i feel so sad today. i hope i could survive the entire day. i'm beginning to hate my OB, is that a bad thing?

hey, its ur chart or mine.. we have almost same chart


----------



## piglet24

piya said:


> piglet24 said:
> 
> 
> @ Breezy now i'm on my CD35. imagine? i feel so sad today. i hope i could survive the entire day. i'm beginning to hate my OB, is that a bad thing?
> 
> hey, its ur chart or mine.. we have almost same chartClick to expand...

really piya? am just so sad right now. yesterday i had a high temp now it dipped again. plus my hpt is negative.


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Alisa SD said:
> 
> 
> So bummed on my temp PLUNGE this AM. Hmph.
> 
> It could be an implantation dip! I bet it will go back up tomorrow!Click to expand...

Talking of charts kmae, yours looks great!!!

FX for a BFP for you this month! 

Here's some extra :dust: for you


----------



## MrsChezek

*Alisa* - it is pretty early for a temp dip so hopefully it will shoot back up. Mine did a dip like that on 2DPO last cycle so I freaked out too cause it was way too early for implantation for me! So FX for you!!

*piglet* - until you have two full cycle charts, its hard to interpret so little data. Jot it down but I wouldn't try to interpret it too much just yet. Also, if you are testing with the cheapies, make sure to do it with FMU (first morning urine) as it's most concentrated. The cheapies need a lot of concentrated hormones to show a positive which is why you might be getting the bfn's. GL! And I'd deffy go see a doc!

*nikkiih* - boo to cramps!!! Are they consistent or just sporadic? Also, do they feel the same as your usual AF cramps?? Maybe it's par for the course&#8230;FX and don't lose hope until she shows!

*Newbie* - great attitude!!! It will happen for us - we have to remember that :hugs:

*Luna* - good luck catching the eggy! Hope DH is cooperative :winkwink:

*piglet* - is that your chart in your posts? It says you're on CD27 and the temp is going up and not dipping like you're saying. 

I agree, *Kmae* your chart looks fabbo!!!! I hope this is it for you FX
:dust: Are you testing on Tuesday as well? I can't believe we Oed on the exact same day this cycle. Best of luck buddy!!!!


AFM, I'm good. The queasy, nervous feeling has started - the last 48hrs before testing are always hell! So I'm not looking forward to that. I wish I could just stay chill and let fate do it's thing...but I start getting antsy in the last few days. I'm still constipated a bit but the gassiness stopped. I haven't been all that tired but there is a bit of a haze over my head when I'm usually pretty awake after 7-8 hours of sleep. Could be just the jet lag though so I'm trying not to get too excited!!! However, one symptom I've never had occurred yesterday - these sharp, electrical pains in my boobs. Felt like i was being zapped by some tiny wire. Several times throughout the day! That is what got my hopes up and hence the nervousness and queasiness. Sigh...I hate this part of TTC!!!! Let it be Tuesday :winkwink:


----------



## Alisa SD

Well, piglet, you seem to REALLY like my chart eh?! Hahaha, looks like you mightve accidentally used it in your signature box. ;)

My temp did not climb back up today, and I have A LOT of pink & creamy CM. I used some progesterone cream on Thursday morning and last night, so I'm thinking that's what caused the temp shift and spotting. I am not going to use any today or tomorrow and see what happens. The stuff also makes me feel nauseated. I'm not feeling good about this month because I am dissatisfied with my temps. Although Im not out til Im out, my level of hope is pretty low. FX'd for all the other ladies on the 2WW. 

:dust:


----------



## piglet24

@ alisa: sorry,i was just tinkering with my signature i didn't know i'd end up using yours. sorry. 

@mrschezek: i've already set an appointment with my OB tomorrow. *sigh* i have used FMU for the second test. the other test i took was the night before. i am out for this month. i don't know what else to do. the shots probably caused me to have cysts. :(


----------



## piya

hey piglet... u had used wrong url code and so everyone was viewing diff chart.. post ur chart by using share from fertility friend column.. we want to see ur chart..


----------



## Breezy81

piglet24 said:


> @ Breezy now i'm on my CD35. imagine? i feel so sad today. i hope i could survive the entire day. i'm beginning to hate my OB, is that a bad thing?

It is a bad thing! I would look at changing. We've been trying for over 2 years but I blame my original OB for it taking so long. I have a new one as of 7 months ago that we both love (I make DH go with me). If I was on day 35 they would blood test me right away and put me on something to force my period. They did that 2 months in a row and I'm finally on a regular 31day cycle but also taking clomid (month 6). It's so frustrating and hard not to get your hopes up when your cycles are so long. Keep your head up and search out other options. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> *Alisa* - it is pretty early for a temp dip so hopefully it will shoot back up. Mine did a dip like that on 2DPO last cycle so I freaked out too cause it was way too early for implantation for me! So FX for you!!
> 
> *piglet* - until you have two full cycle charts, its hard to interpret so little data. Jot it down but I wouldn't try to interpret it too much just yet. Also, if you are testing with the cheapies, make sure to do it with FMU (first morning urine) as it's most concentrated. The cheapies need a lot of concentrated hormones to show a positive which is why you might be getting the bfn's. GL! And I'd deffy go see a doc!
> 
> *nikkiih* - boo to cramps!!! Are they consistent or just sporadic? Also, do they feel the same as your usual AF cramps?? Maybe it's par for the courseFX and don't lose hope until she shows!
> 
> *Newbie* - great attitude!!! It will happen for us - we have to remember that :hugs:
> 
> *Luna* - good luck catching the eggy! Hope DH is cooperative :winkwink:
> 
> *piglet* - is that your chart in your posts? It says you're on CD27 and the temp is going up and not dipping like you're saying.
> 
> I agree, *Kmae* your chart looks fabbo!!!! I hope this is it for you FX
> :dust: Are you testing on Tuesday as well? I can't believe we Oed on the exact same day this cycle. Best of luck buddy!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm good. The queasy, nervous feeling has started - the last 48hrs before testing are always hell! So I'm not looking forward to that. I wish I could just stay chill and let fate do it's thing...but I start getting antsy in the last few days. I'm still constipated a bit but the gassiness stopped. I haven't been all that tired but there is a bit of a haze over my head when I'm usually pretty awake after 7-8 hours of sleep. Could be just the jet lag though so I'm trying not to get too excited!!! However, one symptom I've never had occurred yesterday - these sharp, electrical pains in my boobs. Felt like i was being zapped by some tiny wire. Several times throughout the day! That is what got my hopes up and hence the nervousness and queasiness. Sigh...I hate this part of TTC!!!! Let it be Tuesday :winkwink:

Tuesday is right around the corner :happydance: FX's for you :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Really really weird for me......I've had 3 opk's so far....1 yesterday morning, 1 yesterday evening and 1 this morning along with some cramping and bloating. I've never had this before, anyone else? I would love to think it's a good sign but I just don't know :shrug:


----------



## Clarkeyness

I dont know why im tempted to test...I guess Im a POAS addict! lol. But i didnt test this morning as I strongly feel im out and Im 12DPO without any symptoms...when will you test nikki?
How about everyone else?


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> I dont know why im tempted to test...I guess Im a POAS addict! lol. But i didnt test this morning as I strongly feel im out and Im 12DPO without any symptoms...when will you test nikki?
> How about everyone else?

I am going to wait and see if the witch shows. If not here by Tuesday morning I will test. I fee like I'm out though.


----------



## Clarkeyness

I started to spot this morning :( guess on to july....


----------



## nikkih1288

So sorry Clarkeyness. No bleeding for me yet. I'm going to try to hold out until Tuesday to test still. My cramps come and go and are very sporadic. Nothing like when I normally get :witch: Also, the last 2 months I spotted a day before. I have had no bleeding other than 1 spot of bright red blood at 9 or so dpo. I'm not sure where it came from so I was ignoring it. I am starting to get hopeful but don't want to be disappointed. I am sneezing every day for a week too. I normally do not sneeze but I 've had a mild cold all week.


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> So sorry Clarkeyness. No bleeding for me yet. I'm going to try to hold out until Tuesday to test still. My cramps come and go and are very sporadic. Nothing like when I normally get :witch: Also, the last 2 months I spotted a day before. I have had no bleeding other than 1 spot of bright red blood at 9 or so dpo. I'm not sure where it came from so I was ignoring it. I am starting to get hopeful but don't want to be disappointed. I am sneezing every day for a week too. I normally do not sneeze but I 've had a mild cold all week.

Good luck Nikki!!


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> Really really weird for me......I've had 3 opk's so far....1 yesterday morning, 1 yesterday evening and 1 this morning along with some cramping and bloating. I've never had this before, anyone else? I would love to think it's a good sign but I just don't know :shrug:

3 positive opk's?? That can be a very good sign...fx'ed!


----------



## luna_19

I was hoping I o'ed yesterday but apparently not...hopefully hubby is up for another go before he has to go to work tonight


----------



## Clarkeyness

Good luck nikki!!! All sounds good! You are strong! i would have tested lol. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Really really weird for me......I've had 3 opk's so far....1 yesterday morning, 1 yesterday evening and 1 this morning along with some cramping and bloating. I've never had this before, anyone else? I would love to think it's a good sign but I just don't know :shrug:

I typically get a +opk on afternoon tests 2 days in a row (I don't do evening) so that's good in my opinion :winkwink:


Sorry clarky! Best of luck in July!!!! :hugs:

Nikkih - hang in there!!!! 36 hours til testing (not that anyone's counting :haha:)

AFM, all good. Temp still up and I got the Montgomery's Tubercles again but that meant no-go last month, and I was ill at the smell of raw seafood this morning which isn't unheard of for me but very rare. So who knows! :shrug: WWB-WB not much I can do but hope and pray!!!

:hug: to everyone!!! I'm at the family shore house celebrating dad's bday so time is passing pretty well :thumbup:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Really really weird for me......I've had 3 opk's so far....1 yesterday morning, 1 yesterday evening and 1 this morning along with some cramping and bloating. I've never had this before, anyone else? I would love to think it's a good sign but I just don't know :shrug:
> 
> I typically get a +opk on afternoon tests 2 days in a row (I don't do evening) so that's good in my opinion :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Sorry clarky! Best of luck in July!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nikkih - hang in there!!!! 36 hours til testing (not that anyone's counting :haha:)
> 
> AFM, all good. Temp still up and I got the Montgomery's Tubercles again but that meant no-go last month, and I was ill at the smell of raw seafood this morning which isn't unheard of for me but very rare. So who knows! :shrug: WWB-WB not much I can do but hope and pray!!!
> 
> :hug: to everyone!!! I'm at the family shore house celebrating dad's bday so time is passing pretty well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your chart looks killer!! Are you testing tomorrow????? GL!!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Good luck nikki!!! All sounds good! You are strong! i would have tested lol. :hugs:

Thanks Clarkyness. I am officially late tomorrow morning ! I cried 4 times today for no reason. Hubby is urging me to test but I'm afraid to. Do not want to see a BFN!


----------



## Newbie32

nikkih1288 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nikki!!! All sounds good! You are strong! i would have tested lol. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Clarkyness. I am officially late tomorrow morning ! I cried 4 times today for no reason. Hubby is urging me to test but I'm afraid to. Do not want to see a BFN!Click to expand...

GL Nikki!!!

:dust: coming your way x


----------



## luna_19

Good luck nikkih!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck nikki and mrschezek! Fingers crossed for y'all!! 

Afm, I just got my first positive on the FRER opk's and I'm super excited. :) Was using the cheapies before and they were so hard to read, this one came up positive BEFORE the reference line!!! Whoo-hoo!! Going to try and work in two more days of :sex: and then rest and one more day and hope this one sticks and isn't a chemical like May.


----------



## Breezy81

Wow *Chezek* look at your chart! :thumbup:

GL *Nikki*, FX'd for you.

Sorry Clarkeyness, July is bound to be a good month! 

AFM - My opk's are back to negative and my cramps are gone. I'm ready for a much needed :sex: break, 10 days in a row. Let the TWW begin! :coffee:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone!! YEs July has to be my month!!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next couple days. Im going to wait it out next time until AF arrives as getting :bfn: all the time is too upsetting :(

:dust: to all!!


----------



## babysa

Nikki and MrsChezek....holding fingers, toes and everything else for you ladies!! Sounds very promising!
I have been crazy busy the last few weeks so have been quiet on here, but still pop on to read everyones updates! 
AFM, in the 2WW at the mo and not too stressed (yet). I got a positive opk on CD11 this month, so not sure how long my cycle will be this month. How long after a pos opk do you actually ovulate? I would imagine AF would be due Friday (26 days as ov early). We are going away for the weekend so that should be a distraction from testing...wont take any with me and if still nothing by monday when we get back then I'll test on tuesday. Because my cycles can sometimes be up to 30 days long. 
Now another issue I have been faced with last week is Rubella immunity...or lack thereof!!!!!!!! How is this possible? I had mmr as a kid and the booster and my Mom thinks I even had measles. But finally a doc convinced me to have my immunity tested and it came back that I dont have immunity!!! GULP!!! So now after a year of trying, i have to have the rubella vaccine which means we have to use protection for a month after the vaccine! In a way, it will be good timing as DH is away over my fertile time next month anyway, so it's a good time to get the vaccine. Anyone else had this problem with immunity? Really wish I had tested before TTC now!!! Dope!


----------



## piglet24

hi guys! so happy that everybody is doing well here. i went to my OB last night and tadaaaah!! i have another cyst a small one, that was the reason i was delayed. so she gave me primolut to help me bleed. i'm pretty devastated. anyway, i had it coming. she was talking more procedures for me and even suggested i'd do IVF. the price for IVF here is pretty stiff. we have to saved up for it. and even suggested she will do a laparoscopy and she will try to burn my ovaries or something. that totally freaked me out. so we have decided to rest from medication for now. if we are lucky, we could get a BFP without any medical help.

two of my friends are pregnant again. this sucks.


----------



## Veganlily

Yay *baking* and *breezy* for ovulation!! :thumbup:

*Luna* hope you ovulate soon!

Sorry you're feeling blue *piglet*-hopefully you get some answers. :hugs:

Good luck with the start of a new cycle, *clarkyness*.

VEry excited for testing for *Nikki*, *Chezek*, *babysa*, *alisa* and anyone else getting close to testing or in the 2ww!

I'm still laying low until it looks like ovulation is nearing-probably another 6 days or so. Hope everyone has a good Monday and had a restful weekend. Xxoo

:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Piglet I am happy to hear you are getting help. But, sad it was another cyst :hugs:

Still no sign of Af for me . I'm getting a bit nervous to test lol. It is prob just my body playing games again.


----------



## piglet24

i want to stop thinking about ttc for a while. what do you guys think i should do? i mean the constant thinking of getting pregnant can be stressful too right?


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you girls!! I hope a good chart will mean good things tomorrow when I test! Oh and of course that AF stays away until then. :coffee: I hate waiting!!! Been trying to stay as busy as possible to pass the time. Today will be hell as every time I pee I will dread wiping and seeing any spots :nope: 

*Breezy* - work well done! Enjoy your well earned reprieve :thumbup:

*babysa* - eek! I've never tested and just assumed my parents remembered to do all my vaccines! Now I'm nervous! Maybe I'll ask for the test if AF comes this week&#8230;sounds like a sound plan though! What will happen if you are pg now?

*piglet* - sorry about the cyst news :hugs: Best of luck in whatever you decide to do!

*nikki* - is your ticker off? it says day 1. You didn't get the dreaded visitor, did you???? :cry: My ticker is off..says I'm on day -0 :haha: DPO13 today!!! I'm super nervous and can't wait to get through today&#8230;testing with FMU tomorrow. :hugs:

OK, gotta pack up and head home. We are still at the shore house. It's thunderstorming like crazy outside and it seems to have calmed down for a min so going to pack up car.

:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Alisa* - I checked out your chart, looks like your temp is shooting back up! Yay, I guess that was an implantation dip :hugs:

*Kmae* - how are you hanging in there?


----------



## nikkih1288

*Piglet* If you feel like you need a break take a break. No harm done and sometimes we need to just step away. I hope it all works out for you. 


*MrsChezek *I actually should have gotten :witch: today but no sign of her :) I 'm actually having thickish lotiony white/ yellowy cm. Not normal for this time of month. I can't bring myself to test I'm so scared of a BFN.


----------



## nikkih1288

babysa- That stinks. I'm glad you brought it up though. I am pretty sure I'm up to date. Being a teacher every new job tests us for TB and I think last time I got that test I got a mmr booster. I think that was 2-3 years ago., I wonder how long that lasts.


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Good luck nikki and mrschezek! Fingers crossed for y'all!!
> 
> Afm, I just got my first positive on the FRER opk's and I'm super excited. :) Was using the cheapies before and they were so hard to read, this one came up positive BEFORE the reference line!!! Whoo-hoo!! Going to try and work in two more days of :sex: and then rest and one more day and hope this one sticks and isn't a chemical like May.

Baking, we are back to just about the same schedule! I got my positive Friday. GL girl, let's get our :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

Awwwww* Piglet* :hugs: so sorry to hear that it is a cyst. If taking a break is what you need then by all means take a break. 

*Chezek* and *Nikki * the suspense is killing me!

*babysa *haven't checked on that, thought my doctor would have said something, whoooopppps probably should have that checked out. You should ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours depending on who you ask. 

I'm not sure if I should count yesterday or today as 1dpo. I tested positive on Friday and Saturday with cramps on Saturday. What do you girls think? (this is the only time I get mad at myself for not tempting anymore) :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Breezy if I'm ever not sure I go with the later date.

I'm pretty sure I o'ed yesterday! :)


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> *Alisa* - I checked out your chart, looks like your temp is shooting back up! Yay, I guess that was an implantation dip :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae* - how are you hanging in there?

Hi MrsChezek, your chart is looking so good! Got my everything crossed for you! AFM, my temp dropped big time yesterday and is still down today. AF will be here today or tomorrow. On Thursday I see my doc to start round 3 of Clomid. I also want to talk about getting an IUI on round 3. At least I will be in Denmark and Italy during the tww so it should fly by!


----------



## nikkih1288

Good Luck Kmae


----------



## Kmae

Nikkih, oh man the suspense! Can't wait until you test but I don't blame you for waiting- test when you feel the time is right!

Piglet, I agree with the other ladies- some people need a well deserved break from ttc. I actually might be forced to take a breah for a month myself if round 3 of Clomid doesn't work. I'll be in Europe and won't be back in time for a cyst check. But I am kind of welcoming the break- I'm just getting worn down:cry:

Babysa, I happen to get checked since I switched medical plans and they are strange about getting my immunity records from past plans- so they just tested me on it. I am so glad they caught it now and that the timing seems convenient!

Breezy, GL! Sounds like you got all your bases covered!


----------



## nikkih1288

Kmae I am just so nervous to see a BFN . I almost want to wait another week in case body is messing with me!


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nikki and mrschezek! Fingers crossed for y'all!!
> 
> Afm, I just got my first positive on the FRER opk's and I'm super excited. :) Was using the cheapies before and they were so hard to read, this one came up positive BEFORE the reference line!!! Whoo-hoo!! Going to try and work in two more days of :sex: and then rest and one more day and hope this one sticks and isn't a chemical like May.
> 
> Baking, we are back to just about the same schedule! I got my positive Friday. GL girl, let's get our :bfp: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Breezy, cool! I agree, let's get that bfp! :dust: to us (and everybody else!) :)


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Breezy if I'm ever not sure I go with the later date.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I o'ed yesterday! :)

That's what I was thinking, so I'll just go with 1dpo today.


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> Kmae I am just so nervous to see a BFN . I almost want to wait another week in case body is messing with me!

I TOTALLY relate to this!!! Everything crossed for you, girl!


----------



## piglet24

@nikki: i'm excited for you. i hope you'd get that bfp already. 

i'll give myself one month to rest. it has been almost 2 years of ttc. its making me crazy already. if only i could just snap my fingers for a bfp, i would have done that eons ago.

best of luck for those who are testing. i just can't leave this page. you guys are like my sisters already.


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks lily glad I am not alone. I will test in the am though as dh is getting antsy too.


----------



## nikkih1288

piglet :hugs: I think giving yourself a month is a good thing. It can be very draining. I am only ttc 2 months and already drained. I have a feeling AF will be here tonight :(


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> *Piglet* If you feel like you need a break take a break. No harm done and sometimes we need to just step away. I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> 
> *MrsChezek *I actually should have gotten :witch: today but no sign of her :) I 'm actually having thickish lotiony white/ yellowy cm. Not normal for this time of month. I can't bring myself to test I'm so scared of a BFN.

I'm really nervous too!! Been feeling nauseated all day but I think it's just the nerves!!! Got some pinching going on in my lower abs which I've never had with AF so that's something new. I have a feeling I'll be getting NO sleep tonight :dohh:



Breezy81 said:


> Awwwww* Piglet* :hugs: so sorry to hear that it is a cyst. If taking a break is what you need then by all means take a break.
> 
> *Chezek* and *Nikki * the suspense is killing me!
> 
> *babysa *haven't checked on that, thought my doctor would have said something, whoooopppps probably should have that checked out. You should ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours depending on who you ask.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should count yesterday or today as 1dpo. I tested positive on Friday and Saturday with cramps on Saturday. What do you girls think? (this is the only time I get mad at myself for not tempting anymore) :dohh:

SO I would probably assume that you Oed on Sat when you cramped so Sun would have been 1DPO - but I'm only charting for 2 cycles so who am I to say!!!



Kmae said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Alisa* - I checked out your chart, looks like your temp is shooting back up! Yay, I guess that was an implantation dip :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae* - how are you hanging in there?
> 
> Hi MrsChezek, your chart is looking so good! Got my everything crossed for you! AFM, my temp dropped big time yesterday and is still down today. AF will be here today or tomorrow. On Thursday I see my doc to start round 3 of Clomid. I also want to talk about getting an IUI on round 3. At least I will be in Denmark and Italy during the tww so it should fly by!Click to expand...

Boo to a temp drop :nope: Sowwy!! Hope it spikes back up some how but I know how that feels :hugs: I'm truly sorry :flower:


AFM still no AF so that's good. I'm really really nervous to the pain of queasiness!! I hate waiting. Unless my temp drops, I will test with FMU.

:hug:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

*Nikkih* FX for you that she stays away...and *Kmae* sorry that she seems to be insisting on dropping in on you as well. Heres hoping for some July BFP's for us girls!

*Alisa* great to see those temps climbing up again!

*Mrs Chezek* your chart still looks amazing! Hope this month is your month!

*Lily* nice to see you still around! I dont think I will be far behind you in o dates again this month if yours is in about 6 days or so, mine is due a few days after that as was cd13 last month and cd 14 the month before 

*Piglet* Im so sorry to hear about your cyst, maybe taking a break will be just what you need to get your BFP, i've heard this happening to people when they 'stop trying'!!!

Lets get some :dust: flying around this board!

Personally this tww is the one i struggle to get through! I always seem to get a little impatient to O!!


----------



## Alisa SD

Omg, thank you to *Newbie & MrsChezek*!

I hate the 2WW. No matter how much I pysch myself out, I still HOPE. And I refuse to test. AF is due on 07/01, and I will not test until the following weekend. I would much rather deal with her than a :bfn:. Those bitches KILL me!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry you're having a hard time piglet :hugs: I hope you get your bfp on your month off!

I hope this is your month mrschezek!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, I can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers so tightly for you!

Just started spotting so AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. Onto a July BFP and maybe an April baby. My loss was supposed to be an April baby so I kindof have mixed feelings about a July BFP:wacko:


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> MrsChezek, I can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers so tightly for you!
> 
> Just started spotting so AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. Onto a July BFP and maybe an April baby. My loss was supposed to be an April baby so I kindof have mixed feelings about a July BFP:wacko:

Oh Kmae....so sorry about this month hun, FX for you that it all happens very soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Alisa SD said:


> Omg, thank you to *Newbie & MrsChezek*!
> 
> I hate the 2WW. No matter how much I pysch myself out, I still HOPE. And I refuse to test. AF is due on 07/01, and I will not test until the following weekend. I would much rather deal with her than a :bfn:. Those bitches KILL me!

YES, don't test until at least one day after AF is due. That's tomorrow for me and I will ONLY test if my temp stays up. It's just way too disheartening to see the BFN staring at you first thing in the morning :nope:



Kmae said:


> MrsChezek, I can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers so tightly for you!
> 
> Just started spotting so AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. Onto a July BFP and maybe an April baby. My loss was supposed to be an April baby so I kindof have mixed feelings about a July BFP:wacko:

Thanks buddy! I'm so sad for you. I really thought this would be your cycle. However, I feel good about a July BFP for you - it will be a happy redo to overshadow the previous experience! Big big hugs to you!! :hugs: 


AFM, STILL no signs of AF :happydance:

*HOWEVER*, I have irregular cycles and my longest can be 31 days!! Today is CD29 so she still has plenty of time to rain on my parade...however, my last LP was 13 days so I assume it wouldn't be longer this time around...LPs don't fluctuate, right? I wish I had more charting data to go on...the first thing I'm going to teach my daughters as soon as they find their life partner is about fertility not being a piece of cake!!! And that they should start charting ASAP. Augh. :dohh:

Well, I hope to get at least an ounce of sleep tonight :winkwink: Mainly, cause I want to get a good temp reading in the AM...til 'morrow my friends!

Good luck at the POAS throne *nikkih*!!

:hug:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: kmae


----------



## Alisa SD

Kmae said:


> MrsChezek, I can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers so tightly for you!
> 
> Just started spotting so AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. Onto a July BFP and maybe an April baby. My loss was supposed to be an April baby so I kindof have mixed feelings about a July BFP:wacko:


ARHGGGGGGGGG!!! Sorry Kmae.

As for July... Maybe your little angel is just adament about April!!! :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

MrChezek and nikkih - good luck for testing, so excited for you guys! Bring on the BFPs!

babysa - I got tested before we started ttc. I specifically asked my GP what tests needed to be done because when I told my ob/gyn we wanted to ttc all he said was to take folic acid. GP tested my iron, blood sugar, lipids, blood pressure etc qand told me to come in for a 21 day progesterone test. After cycle 3 to make sure i'm Oing. Also you should find out what blood types you and DH are but that can be done after you get pregnant.

sorry kmae - I know theres nothing I can say to make it better but i'm thinking of you.

Piglet - you definately deserve a rest. Hope it you come back relaxed and refreshed if you don't get a BFP on your break.

AFM - O should be in about a week


----------



## MrsChezek

Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.

Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:cloud9:


DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







hpt_6-26-12.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:

Congratulations!!!!!! That's fantastic news!

Happy and healthy nine months ;-) 

Yay!!!


----------



## babysa

MrsChezek...woooohooooo!!! Congratulations and may you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Totally made my day!!! Can't wait to hear all the details. Beautiful lines by the way!
Enjoy every moment! x


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx girls!! :hugs:

I did not fall back asleep. Got up to have some warm milk (usually soothes me, especially cause I was hungry) but it didn't help at all. DH got up too! We've both been wide awake yet we're both SOOO tired! I would kill for a couple hours of sleep. 3 is just not enough!!

Been reading my various pregnancy books. A bit obsessive, I know! Might try to lie down again...yay! :cloud9: I SO hope this is a sticky one or I'll fall apart entirely.


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> Thx girls!! :hugs:
> 
> I did not fall back asleep. Got up to have some warm milk (usually soothes me, especially cause I was hungry) but it didn't help at all. DH got up too! We've both been wide awake yet we're both SOOO tired! I would kill for a couple hours of sleep. 3 is just not enough!!
> 
> Been reading my various pregnancy books. A bit obsessive, I know! Might try to lie down again...yay! :cloud9: I SO hope this is a sticky one or I'll fall apart entirely.

Omg!!!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you, you deserve this! Beeeeaaaauuuuutttttttiiiiiffffuuuullll strong lines!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Alisa SD said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek, I can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers so tightly for you!
> 
> Just started spotting so AF will be in full flow by tomorrow. Onto a July BFP and maybe an April baby. My loss was supposed to be an April baby so I kindof have mixed feelings about a July BFP:wacko:
> 
> 
> ARHGGGGGGGGG!!! Sorry Kmae.
> 
> As for July... Maybe your little angel is just adament about April!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Kmae-my thoughts exactly :hugs:


----------



## Alisa SD

MrsChezek said:


> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:

 OMG!!!! Congratulations!!! JUST LOOK AT THOSE GORGEOUS LINES!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek said:


> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:

OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.


----------



## MD1223

*MrsChez!!!!!* :happydance: YAY!!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Haha - that is exactly what happened to me - tested at 3am cause I couldn't sleep and then of course I couldn't go back to sleep. 

We should start a preggo w/ #1 and over 30 for all of us as we get our bfps, especially since none of us so far are in the same due date month group. What do you think? *Preg_pilot?*

Speaking of bfps, sending lots of :dust: and prayers for all of you ladies!!!

*MrsChez* - I am so happy for you! I felt like this was it for you! I've been sticking around and following and continuing to pray for everyone but just not posting as much. 

:hug:


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek what did you do to get your bfp ? temping? anything else? Maybe I should start temoping this month. How do I do that?


----------



## MD1223

nikkih1288 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...

:hugs: Nikki. There are always lots of April babies - four in my immediate family (well including my nephew)! :) I hope July is your month! FX'd and prayers that next month brings your bfp!


----------



## Veganlily

MD1223 said:


> *MrsChez!!!!!* :happydance: YAY!!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Haha - that is exactly what happened to me - tested at 3am cause I couldn't sleep and then of course I couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> We should start a preggo w/ #1 and over 30 for all of us as we get our bfps, especially since none of us so far are in the same due date month group. What do you think? *Preg_pilot?*
> 
> Speaking of bfps, sending lots of :dust: and prayers for all of you ladies!!!
> 
> *MrsChez* - I am so happy for you! I felt like this was it for you! I've been sticking around and following and continuing to pray for everyone but just not posting as much.
> 
> :hug:

The group sounds good to me-I plan to join you in July!!!! Fx'ed...


----------



## Veganlily

MD1223 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Nikki. There are always lots of April babies - four in my immediate family (well including my nephew)! :) I hope July is your month! FX'd and prayers that next month brings your bfp!Click to expand...

:hugs: Nikki. July BFP's sound good-right?? Do something nice for yourself today...xxoo


----------



## nikkih1288

Veganlily said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Nikki. There are always lots of April babies - four in my immediate family (well including my nephew)! :) I hope July is your month! FX'd and prayers that next month brings your bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Nikki. July BFP's sound good-right?? Do something nice for yourself today...xxooClick to expand...

Lily - I am trying trust me I rode the bike 7 miles this morning. But, I can't bring myself to do anything but cry. I heard diet soda kills sperm and so does smoking. My dh does both so even if I lose weight I wonder if that will be a problem. He knows both are bad but shows no desire to quit either. Although, when I told him I was bleeding I saw the disappointment in his eyes and he keeps saying maybe you still are pregnant. We are going to the high risk ob July 16. I plan on asking him what we can do to improve chances maybe if he scares dh he will do what he should be doing. He also wears tight boxers. I'm about to go out today and get opk tests and boxers for him lol. Maybe start geritol and folic acid as well. I don't know I feel like I need to do something else. I can't concentrate on anything and my business is suffering. I should be sewing for my shop since I actually have a day off from my day job.



Sorry for the vent. MrsChezek please keep in touch I still would love to meet you one day !


----------



## bakingbabe

Whoo-hoo, Mrs. Chezek!!! So so happy for you!!!! :) 

And I'm so sorry nikki. It's never fun when the :witch: shows up. Take care of yourself today and the next few days. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: *Nikki* and *Kma*e. 

OMG YAY* Chezek * I couldn't wait to log in today and for such a good reason!!!!!! I'm so truely happy for you, it bought tears to my eyes. 

*MD*I think the new thread sounds awesome! I will def. follow all the :bfp: and hope to join you guys after this month. 

WWHHOOOOOOOO I'm just so excited for you *Chezek* :happydance:

AFM-TWW sucks :haha:


----------



## nikkih1288

The new BFP thread sounds like a great idea ! MrsChezek how excited are you ? I would be out buying clothes and planning the nursery already LOL. This is the best news !!


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> The new BFP thread sounds like a great idea ! MrsChezek how excited are you ? I would be out buying clothes and planning the nursery already LOL. This is the best news !!

ha ha ha, we already have a crib! I fell in love with it at a garage sale and it was cheap. I would be putting it together. Thats actually how i plan to surprise me hubby one day.


----------



## nikkih1288

Breezy81 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> The new BFP thread sounds like a great idea ! MrsChezek how excited are you ? I would be out buying clothes and planning the nursery already LOL. This is the best news !!
> 
> ha ha ha, we already have a crib! I fell in love with it at a garage sale and it was cheap. I would be putting it together. Thats actually how i plan to surprise me hubby one day.Click to expand...

I just used the thanks button as a like button HeHe. Wow, thanks ladies for bringing my spirits back up!


----------



## MD1223

Nikki - so glad you're feeling better! 

I will start the thread later tonight or tomorrow (on vacay)! :)


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Nikki. There are always lots of April babies - four in my immediate family (well including my nephew)! :) I hope July is your month! FX'd and prayers that next month brings your bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Nikki. July BFP's sound good-right?? Do something nice for yourself today...xxooClick to expand...
> 
> Lily - I am trying trust me I rode the bike 7 miles this morning. But, I can't bring myself to do anything but cry. I heard diet soda kills sperm and so does smoking. My dh does both so even if I lose weight I wonder if that will be a problem. He knows both are bad but shows no desire to quit either. Although, when I told him I was bleeding I saw the disappointment in his eyes and he keeps saying maybe you still are pregnant. We are going to the high risk ob July 16. I plan on asking him what we can do to improve chances maybe if he scares dh he will do what he should be doing. He also wears tight boxers. I'm about to go out today and get opk tests and boxers for him lol. Maybe start geritol and folic acid as well. I don't know I feel like I need to do something else. I can't concentrate on anything and my business is suffering. I should be sewing for my shop since I actually have a day off from my day job.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the vent. MrsChezek please keep in touch I still would love to meet you one day !Click to expand...

It's always ok to vent here. This is such a tough journey and we have each for the steps along the way! :hugs: 
I would def get him out of the tight boxers right away. :haha: That's # 1 issues that guys have.


----------



## nikkih1288

I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.


----------



## Clarkeyness

WOW congrats Mrs chezek!! happy and healthy nine months to you!! What were your symptoms??
Nikki- we will get our :bfp: soon! i can feel it! :hugs:

Im going into month #11 of TTC! :( I see a fertility Dr next month!!


----------



## luna_19

Omg mrschezek congrats!

Send some cycle 7 luck my way ;)


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.

It's hard not to be anxious but they do say it takes 6-12 months for healthy people. Hopefully he doesn't get upset with you. I talked to my hubby about all of those things early on, he chews....and continues to do so but his SA came back great and he's almost 38. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...

I really thought it was your month too!!! :hugs: As soon as I finished jumping around the bathroom and hugging DH I thought of you. Im so sorry buddy :hugs: but 2 months is still early so you'll get your bfp in no time!



MD1223 said:


> *MrsChez!!!!!* :happydance: YAY!!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Haha - that is exactly what happened to me - tested at 3am cause I couldn't sleep and then of course I couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> We should start a preggo w/ #1 and over 30 for all of us as we get our bfps, especially since none of us so far are in the same due date month group. What do you think? *Preg_pilot?*
> 
> Speaking of bfps, sending lots of :dust: and prayers for all of you ladies!!!
> 
> *MrsChez* - I am so happy for you! I felt like this was it for you! I've been sticking around and following and continuing to pray for everyone but just not posting as much.
> 
> :hug:

I'm totally in on a follow up thread for our little group here! I'd totally miss everyone if we all went our separate ways :nope: So count me in! AND I expect all the rest of you to join us ASAP :hugs:

My BFP was a lucky cycle 7 one *Luna*! So totally sending that dust around to you and everyone else!

:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:



Clarkeyness said:


> WOW congrats Mrs chezek!! happy and healthy nine months to you!! What were your symptoms??
> Nikki- we will get our :bfp: soon! i can feel it! :hugs:
> 
> Im going into month #11 of TTC! :( I see a fertility Dr next month!!

I didn't really have too many symptoms!! The main ones were:
- Constipation (on and off) which I attributed to travel
- Gassiness, I eat a lot of veg so this wasn't too odd for me :shy:
- Fatigue, which I attributed to jet lag
- Sensitive nipples, not the whole breast, just the nips would hurt when brushed against. This was the one unusual thing I've never had.
- Pinching/pulling in lower abs, thought it was just food gas passing

The main thing that got me thinking was how my temps stayed totally up but at the same time it freaked me out that they were so level! Haven't really seen that on other charts in the gallery.



Breezy81 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.
> 
> It's hard not to be anxious but they do say it takes 6-12 months for healthy people. Hopefully he doesn't get upset with you. I talked to my hubby about all of those things early on, he chews....and continues to do so but his SA came back great and he's almost 38. :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah it's important to both be in it! I had several fights w DH about that and in the last 2 months he's finally been on board that it's equally both our work and we both have to make sacrifices :thumbup: that's how I finally got him on board to do SMEP - I really think that was the big difference!

I'm off to shower from my run and then to my doc's for bloodwork! FX he confirms my tests :flower:


----------



## nikkih1288

Good Luck MrsChezek !


----------



## poppy13

congrats mrschezek! hope all went well with the dr.

I'm onto cycle #2 now, hoping its lucky for us.

sooo pleased for you!

:dust: to all you other ladies x


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Omg mrschezek congrats!
> 
> Send some cycle 7 luck my way ;)

Oh yeah, definitely send that cycle 7 love! I need it too! ha! ;)


----------



## Newbie32

nikkih1288 said:


> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.

FX for you Nikki. This month will be month number three for me and DH also. Hopefully we can both get it right third time lucky!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> DUST TO YOU *NIKKI*!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> OMG!!! Congrats !!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months MrsChezek. The witch got me today :( onto July for me. I really thought it was my month. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> I really thought it was your month too!!! :hugs: As soon as I finished jumping around the bathroom and hugging DH I thought of you. Im so sorry buddy :hugs: but 2 months is still early so you'll get your bfp in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> *MrsChez!!!!!* :happydance: YAY!!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Haha - that is exactly what happened to me - tested at 3am cause I couldn't sleep and then of course I couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> We should start a preggo w/ #1 and over 30 for all of us as we get our bfps, especially since none of us so far are in the same due date month group. What do you think? *Preg_pilot?*
> 
> Speaking of bfps, sending lots of :dust: and prayers for all of you ladies!!!
> 
> *MrsChez* - I am so happy for you! I felt like this was it for you! I've been sticking around and following and continuing to pray for everyone but just not posting as much.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally in on a follow up thread for our little group here! I'd totally miss everyone if we all went our separate ways :nope: So count me in! AND I expect all the rest of you to join us ASAP :hugs:
> 
> My BFP was a lucky cycle 7 one *Luna*! So totally sending that dust around to you and everyone else!
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> WOW congrats Mrs chezek!! happy and healthy nine months to you!! What were your symptoms??
> Nikki- we will get our :bfp: soon! i can feel it! :hugs:
> 
> Im going into month #11 of TTC! :( I see a fertility Dr next month!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really have too many symptoms!! The main ones were:
> - Constipation (on and off) which I attributed to travel
> - Gassiness, I eat a lot of veg so this wasn't too odd for me :shy:
> - Fatigue, which I attributed to jet lag
> - Sensitive nipples, not the whole breast, just the nips would hurt when brushed against. This was the one unusual thing I've never had.
> - Pinching/pulling in lower abs, thought it was just food gas passing
> 
> The main thing that got me thinking was how my temps stayed totally up but at the same time it freaked me out that they were so level! Haven't really seen that on other charts in the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard not to be anxious but they do say it takes 6-12 months for healthy people. Hopefully he doesn't get upset with you. I talked to my hubby about all of those things early on, he chews....and continues to do so but his SA came back great and he's almost 38. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's important to both be in it! I had several fights w DH about that and in the last 2 months he's finally been on board that it's equally both our work and we both have to make sacrifices :thumbup: that's how I finally got him on board to do SMEP - I really think that was the big difference!
> 
> I'm off to shower from my run and then to my doc's for bloodwork! FX he confirms my tests :flower:Click to expand...

Im still so excited for you Mrs Chezek!!! It gives us all hope!:happydance:

I had just been talking about SMEP with hubby a couple days ago, and suggested that we give it a try this month...really hoping that it will do the trick and its so great to see that it might have worked for you!

CD6 for me today....days until O are slowly ticking over...seeing your BFP has made me so excited to get trying already!!

Lets bring on some April babies ladies :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

OK here is what I did this cycle:

Meds - baby aspirin every morning, prenatal vitamin, prenatal DHA supplement, Preseed but only as lubricant, took 600mg of Musinex Expectorant on day of first +OPK

BD timing - followed SMEP for a second month in a row 
DTD every other day starting CD9 (missed CD8 due to logistics so ended up on odd day schedule)
OPKs every afternoon staring CD12
Once got +OPK, BDed that night and the next 2 nights (didn't do that one extra)

This was my second month charting - tried to take my temp at the exact time each day by setting an alarm 2 hours before I normally wake up. Sometimes woke up before the alarm so I tested then but tested at my alarm time as well just to see the difference. My temps went up gradually at O, unlike the beautiful spike I got the previous month, and then stayed at a pretty flat constant the whole 2 weeks! This freaked me out a bit as I've not seen a chart like it in the gallery. But I guess it was ok :thumbup:

I forgot to drink my raspberry tea! I didn't really check CM much cause I got scared of taking out too much by some posts I read - I don't get much so decided to leave as much in me as possible. I didn't symptom spot but only noted anything that caught my attention. 

Didn't have much symptoms during LP but this is what I did have:

- Constipation (on and off) which I attributed to travel
- Gassiness, I eat a lot of veg so this wasn't too odd for me :shy:
- Fatigue, which I attributed to jet lag
- Sensitive nipples, not the whole breast, just the nips would hurt when brushed against. This was the one unusual thing I've never had.
- Pinching/pulling in lower abs, thought it was just food gas passing

Personally, this was the first month I sort of relaxed and I think that is why it worked. I was lax about drinking - let myself have 2-3oz every few days in the LP if there was an occasion being celebrated. I only didn't eat RAW food - otherwise, I ate all I wanted! Which now I'm a bit worried about but I think the fact that I let myself relax and we were on vacation is why it happened. I didn't want to stress about TTC while in Spain so I loosened all my restrictions and TADA. *So my number one suggestion is RELAX!* Oh and try SMEP :winkwink:

I think that's all - any other questions? :flower:

I am super excited and feel SUPER blessed!!! Thank you for ALL of your support. I'm staying here to cheer each of you on until all of us are on the pregnancy threads :winkwink: I'm glad my :bfp: has inspired many of you - previous ones definitely did that for me. I can't wait until you all join me. Seriously :hugs:

Lots and lots of dust to each of you!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

xoxo
:hug:


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats MrsChezek...so exciting...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> OK here is what I did this cycle:
> 
> Meds - baby aspirin every morning, prenatal vitamin, prenatal DHA supplement, Preseed but only as lubricant, took 600mg of Musinex Expectorant on day of first +OPK
> 
> BD timing - followed SMEP for a second month in a row
> DTD every other day starting CD9 (missed CD8 due to logistics so ended up on odd day schedule)
> OPKs every afternoon staring CD12
> Once got +OPK, BDed that night and the next 2 nights (didn't do that one extra)
> 
> This was my second month charting - tried to take my temp at the exact time each day by setting an alarm 2 hours before I normally wake up. Sometimes woke up before the alarm so I tested then but tested at my alarm time as well just to see the difference. My temps went up gradually at O, unlike the beautiful spike I got the previous month, and then stayed at a pretty flat constant the whole 2 weeks! This freaked me out a bit as I've not seen a chart like it in the gallery. But I guess it was ok :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot to drink my raspberry tea! I didn't really check CM much cause I got scared of taking out too much by some posts I read - I don't get much so decided to leave as much in me as possible. I didn't symptom spot but only noted anything that caught my attention.
> 
> Didn't have much symptoms during LP but this is what I did have:
> 
> - Constipation (on and off) which I attributed to travel
> - Gassiness, I eat a lot of veg so this wasn't too odd for me :shy:
> - Fatigue, which I attributed to jet lag
> - Sensitive nipples, not the whole breast, just the nips would hurt when brushed against. This was the one unusual thing I've never had.
> - Pinching/pulling in lower abs, thought it was just food gas passing
> 
> Personally, this was the first month I sort of relaxed and I think that is why it worked. I was lax about drinking - let myself have 2-3oz every few days in the LP if there was an occasion being celebrated. I only didn't eat RAW food - otherwise, I ate all I wanted! Which now I'm a bit worried about but I think the fact that I let myself relax and we were on vacation is why it happened. I didn't want to stress about TTC while in Spain so I loosened all my restrictions and TADA. *So my number one suggestion is RELAX!* Oh and try SMEP :winkwink:
> 
> I think that's all - any other questions? :flower:
> 
> I am super excited and feel SUPER blessed!!! Thank you for ALL of your support. I'm staying here to cheer each of you on until all of us are on the pregnancy threads :winkwink: I'm glad my :bfp: has inspired many of you - previous ones definitely did that for me. I can't wait until you all join me. Seriously :hugs:
> 
> Lots and lots of dust to each of you!!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> xoxo
> :hug:

Wow! Congratulations! I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months to you!!!!! Hopefully all of us will be joining you in the other thread soon.


AFM- I have been very down lately, after getting my hopes up beginning if June and getting AF, I haven't even been able to try because I am still bleeding with no signs of stopping. Can't go to the doctor right now until my insurance kicks in, which is no fun. Cramps so bad I can't stand it, headaches and I can't stay awake. If I wasn't bleeding and my temps were higher I would test, and I still may because I haven't tested since the end of may. 

Fx to everyone testing soon. Waiting for more :bfp:s!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek:happydance::dance::loopy:=D&gt; I'm so happy for you!!! I hope I get pg on vacation too!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry Nikki - though we were going to get 2 BFP today.

MrsChezek - congratulations! So happy for you. You've really been so encouraging and caring to all of us so it's wonderful that it's your turn. Happy and healthy 9 months and lots of sticky dust.

AFM a week till O so we start on baby making schedule today just incase. Hope I can join the neww BFP group really soon.


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.
> 
> FX for you Nikki. This month will be month number three for me and DH also. Hopefully we can both get it right third time lucky!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

It's month 3 for us too! Oh having sperm analysis today (he had a vasectomy reversal and it worked but we haven't done a full sa before and it's been a year)....fx'ed!


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> OK here is what I did this cycle:
> 
> Meds - baby aspirin every morning, prenatal vitamin, prenatal DHA supplement, Preseed but only as lubricant, took 600mg of Musinex Expectorant on day of first +OPK
> 
> BD timing - followed SMEP for a second month in a row
> DTD every other day starting CD9 (missed CD8 due to logistics so ended up on odd day schedule)
> OPKs every afternoon staring CD12
> Once got +OPK, BDed that night and the next 2 nights (didn't do that one extra)
> 
> This was my second month charting - tried to take my temp at the exact time each day by setting an alarm 2 hours before I normally wake up. Sometimes woke up before the alarm so I tested then but tested at my alarm time as well just to see the difference. My temps went up gradually at O, unlike the beautiful spike I got the previous month, and then stayed at a pretty flat constant the whole 2 weeks! This freaked me out a bit as I've not seen a chart like it in the gallery. But I guess it was ok :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot to drink my raspberry tea! I didn't really check CM much cause I got scared of taking out too much by some posts I read - I don't get much so decided to leave as much in me as possible. I didn't symptom spot but only noted anything that caught my attention.
> 
> Didn't have much symptoms during LP but this is what I did have:
> 
> - Constipation (on and off) which I attributed to travel
> - Gassiness, I eat a lot of veg so this wasn't too odd for me :shy:
> - Fatigue, which I attributed to jet lag
> - Sensitive nipples, not the whole breast, just the nips would hurt when brushed against. This was the one unusual thing I've never had.
> - Pinching/pulling in lower abs, thought it was just food gas passing
> 
> Personally, this was the first month I sort of relaxed and I think that is why it worked. I was lax about drinking - let myself have 2-3oz every few days in the LP if there was an occasion being celebrated. I only didn't eat RAW food - otherwise, I ate all I wanted! Which now I'm a bit worried about but I think the fact that I let myself relax and we were on vacation is why it happened. I didn't want to stress about TTC while in Spain so I loosened all my restrictions and TADA. *So my number one suggestion is RELAX!* Oh and try SMEP :winkwink:
> 
> I think that's all - any other questions? :flower:
> 
> I am super excited and feel SUPER blessed!!! Thank you for ALL of your support. I'm staying here to cheer each of you on until all of us are on the pregnancy threads :winkwink: I'm glad my :bfp: has inspired many of you - previous ones definitely did that for me. I can't wait until you all join me. Seriously :hugs:
> 
> Lots and lots of dust to each of you!!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> xoxo
> :hug:

Love this-thanks! :thumbup:

Still over the moon for you :cloud9:

Hoping this month is it for us. I won't be home with oh until cd15-we are separated all week for work related reasons but I usually o around the 20th cd so I'm not overly concerned. After we get sa results from today's test, assuming they're ok, we plan to follow smep and maybe order some pressed and do mucinex trick on +opk. Thanks so much for the tips and I agree about relaxing!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.
> 
> FX for you Nikki. This month will be month number three for me and DH also. Hopefully we can both get it right third time lucky!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's month 3 for us too! Oh having sperm analysis today (he had a vasectomy reversal and it worked but we haven't done a full sa before and it's been a year)....fx'ed!Click to expand...

Well then, we better make it a trifecta of bfp's third time lucky ladies!

FX for us all and here's hoping SMEP does the job!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

ZeeZ said:


> Sorry Nikki - though we were going to get 2 BFP today.
> 
> MrsChezek - congratulations! So happy for you. You've really been so encouraging and caring to all of us so it's wonderful that it's your turn. Happy and healthy 9 months and lots of sticky dust.
> 
> AFM a week till O so we start on baby making schedule today just incase. Hope I can join the neww BFP group really soon.

Awww thanks Zeez! You made me blush. I just care about everyone here so much and want all of us to be bump buddies asap!!! :hugs:



Veganlily said:


> Love this-thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> Still over the moon for you :cloud9:
> 
> Hoping this month is it for us. I won't be home with oh until cd15-we are separated all week for work related reasons but I usually o around the 20th cd so I'm not overly concerned. After we get sa results from today's test, assuming they're ok, we plan to follow smep and maybe order some pressed and do mucinex trick on +opk. Thanks so much for the tips and I agree about relaxing!

Good luck on the SA results!!! 
:dust:
I really think the Mucinex helped keep the sperm alive until my eggy showed up as I normally get very little CM. With the Musinex I got lots of it! And sperm need EWCM to swim AND survive (nutrition and humid environment). GL to you!!!!!
:dust: 



Newbie32 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I sent him an email about things hat cause infertility in men. Hope he doesn't get mad ! we have only been trying 2 months. July is number 3 so maybe I'm just to anxious lol.
> 
> FX for you Nikki. This month will be month number three for me and DH also. Hopefully we can both get it right third time lucky!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's month 3 for us too! Oh having sperm analysis today (he had a vasectomy reversal and it worked but we haven't done a full sa before and it's been a year)....fx'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, we better make it a trifecta of bfp's third time lucky ladies!
> 
> FX for us all and here's hoping SMEP does the job!!!!Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK to all of you! :hugs:
*Third Time's the Charm*!!!!!
:dust:


AFM, still waiting to hear back from the doc. Might try calling them soon :winkwink: I've been up since early cause had to take DH to train station so it feels like they are taking FOREVER! But in reality they just opened 17 minutes ago :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Well I didn't get the nice temp spike I would have liked to see (can anything ever be straightforward with me? No, the answer is no) but I am apparently 3 dpo today :)


----------



## MrsChezek

:hugs: Luna!!
GL on your TWW :thumbup:

So I found an "expecting and over 30" thread that already exists - there's not too many ppl on it and most of them are pretty far along. They could be good knowledgeable support - thoughts? Here it is:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...34-feeling-pressured-anyone-else-newpost.html

OR we can just start our own!!! Let me know what you all think - those TTC too since you'll be joing us pg ones soon! :winkwink: 

Still no news from doc :( I sure hope I'm pg!!! Nervous.


----------



## MrsChezek

Ok results are in and I'm confirmed!! Finally can get really excited :happydance:

209 hCG
35.6 progesterone 

No idea what it means but she said its good so woohoo! :yipee:


----------



## Veganlily

MrsChezek said:


> :hugs: Luna!!
> GL on your TWW :thumbup:
> 
> So I found an "expecting and over 30" thread that already exists - there's not too many ppl on it and most of them are pretty far along. They could be good knowledgeable support - thoughts? Here it is:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...34-feeling-pressured-anyone-else-newpost.html
> 
> OR we can just start our own!!! Let me know what you all think - those TTC too since you'll be joing us pg ones soon! :winkwink:
> 
> Still no news from doc :( I sure hope I'm pg!!! Nervous.

Start your own and we will all join with our summer BFP's!!


----------



## Breezy81

209!!! That's awesome. :happydance: I'm so happy for you. :cloud9:

I'm with Lily start your own and we will join you. :hugs:

*ZeeZ* you were right on with your kind words about *Chezek *

*Lily* GL on the sa. I was sooooo nervous for my dh and he wasn't nervous at all.

*Kmae* When do you leave?

AFM - They staked out our lot and foundation today, we meet with the builder on Monday July 9th which so happens to be the day I will test if I can hold out that long. 5dpo is BORING, come on tww...HURRY UP! :winkwink:


----------



## luna_19

Yay mrschezek, so exciting!

I vote for starting a new pregnancy thread too, maybe if I'm lucky I'll be joining in a few weeks :D


----------



## nikkih1288

Awesome Mrschezek ! :dance:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> Ok results are in and I'm confirmed!! Finally can get really excited :happydance:
> 
> 209 hCG
> 35.6 progesterone
> 
> No idea what it means but she said its good so woohoo! :yipee:

Yaaaay!!! :hugs::happydance::baby::thumbup: 
So happy for you!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Luna!!
> GL on your TWW :thumbup:
> 
> So I found an "expecting and over 30" thread that already exists - there's not too many ppl on it and most of them are pretty far along. They could be good knowledgeable support - thoughts? Here it is:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...34-feeling-pressured-anyone-else-newpost.html
> 
> OR we can just start our own!!! Let me know what you all think - those TTC too since you'll be joing us pg ones soon! :winkwink:
> 
> Still no news from doc :( I sure hope I'm pg!!! Nervous.
> 
> Start your own and we will all join with our summer BFP's!!Click to expand...

Yeah I agree! 

Now just gotta get knocked up ;-)

:hugs: ladies, really hope we can all get our BFP's REALLY soon!!!


----------



## Kmae

Breezy81 said:


> 209!!! That's awesome. :happydance: I'm so happy for you. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm with Lily start your own and we will join you. :hugs:
> 
> *ZeeZ* you were right on with your kind words about *Chezek *
> 
> *Lily* GL on the sa. I was sooooo nervous for my dh and he wasn't nervous at all.
> 
> *Kmae* When do you leave?
> 
> AFM - They staked out our lot and foundation today, we meet with the builder on Monday July 9th which so happens to be the day I will test if I can hold out that long. 5dpo is BORING, come on tww...HURRY UP! :winkwink:

I leave July 13th- the day I am expecting to ovulate! May have to get busy in the airplane bathroom since its a 14 hr flight! Hehe!

MrsChezek, I can't wait to join your new over30 preggo thread!


----------



## MrsChezek

OK ladies, here it is!!! 
The Graduates Thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1072859-expecting-1-over-30-a.html

I cannot wait until each and every one of you is there :hugs:

:dust: :baby: :dust: to all!

:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> 209!!! That's awesome. :happydance: I'm so happy for you. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm with Lily start your own and we will join you. :hugs:
> 
> *ZeeZ* you were right on with your kind words about *Chezek *
> 
> *Lily* GL on the sa. I was sooooo nervous for my dh and he wasn't nervous at all.
> 
> *Kmae* When do you leave?
> 
> AFM - They staked out our lot and foundation today, we meet with the builder on Monday July 9th which so happens to be the day I will test if I can hold out that long. 5dpo is BORING, come on tww...HURRY UP! :winkwink:

Awww thx Breezy! :hugs:

So I did start a new thread so hurry up everyone and join me!!! I'll add a link to it in my sig if I can so you can all see it and go come right over once you get your BFPs :winkwink:

How exciting to be building a new house! I can't wait to do that. We were planning to move next summer but now we'll have a 4 month old then and I'm not sure moving will be such a brilliant plan!! :dohh: And it's funny, but now the idea of a TWW sounds so quick as all my 'wait times' have increased multifold!!! Waiting for 8 weeks for U/S and then 3 mos for getting through the scary part and then of course 9 mos until I get to meet the little one. I wish it all happened every 2 weeks :haha:



Kmae said:


> I leave July 13th- the day I am expecting to ovulate! May have to get busy in the airplane bathroom since its a 14 hr flight! Hehe!
> 
> MrsChezek, I can't wait to join your new over30 preggo thread!

I ovulated the day we flew home so maybe it will be a lucky sign!!!! We just made sure to DTD whenever we could before and after :thumbup: FX buddy!!
:dust:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> OK ladies, here it is!!!
> The Graduates Thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1072859-expecting-1-over-30-a.html
> 
> I cannot wait until each and every one of you is there :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: to all!
> 
> :hug:

I really hope that I can join the new thread this cycle!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

I can't wait to join as well!!! Thanks Mrs Chezek!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

More dust!!
:dust:

I'm getting more bloodwork done this afternoon to confirm the 'lil bean is growing as it should (hCG levels are supposed to double every 48-72 hours). After that, I plan to relax and enjoy EVERYTHING! Oh and dig up my old cheerleading uniform to support all of you :winkwink: Wouldn't that be quite the site! :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

*Kmae* I would love to join the mile high club, that isn't as easy as it used to be :haha:

It's exciting and sad at the same time, since I moved here 16 years ago I have lived in the same area. Now we are moving closer to my dh's daughter, which is about 20 miles away from everything I know. (it doesnt seem like far but it is around here) and we down sized quite a bit from our house now. I can't wait to design though, that is right up my ally.

I can't imagine waiting 9 long months, that does help my tww. I get blood work tomorrow for progestrone. I sure hope they don't call and get my hopes up like last month. :nope:

For now I'll just sit and wait trying not to symptom spot :coffee:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Decided to start taking vitex again because I figured anything is better than doing nothing and feeling sorry for myself at this point in time. Hopefully this nips things in the bud and I can get back to trying!


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: *Gypsy* I really hope it works for you, glad to see you back!


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek I can't wait to join you over there. This month I am taking geritol and dh is wearing looser boxer briefs. Still can't get him completely out of them. Also, I'm riding the exercise bike 7 miles 4 times a week. Hopefully being active helps. I'm also planning on eating a lot of natural food.


----------



## luna_19

Does anyone know why today's temp takes away my crosshairs? ( I discarded it because it made me sad)

Is this a common thing? Once it takes them away would they come back or is that it?

I'm so confused :(


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> MrsChezek I can't wait to join you over there. This month I am taking geritol and dh is wearing looser boxer briefs. Still can't get him completely out of them. Also, I'm riding the exercise bike 7 miles 4 times a week. Hopefully being active helps. I'm also planning on eating a lot of natural food.

I'm so glad to hear he was willing to try and change a bit! 
I sure hope this is your month and we all get over there soon!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

aww thanks Breezy :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> :hugs: *Gypsy* I really hope it works for you, glad to see you back!

Thanks! This month has been very hard on me, but even though I just started taking the vitex yesterday everything seems to be looking better and AF got really light today, a welcome change from the super heavy it has been for the past 3 1/2 weeks, so that helps my attitude quite a bit. Hopefully now I can get a more positive pattern on my temps as well to see if I am going to ovulate or not. 

We are moving in about a week and a half as well, we are going to stay with my parents for a month or two to save up money since the area we live in has gotten really bad the past couple months and we need to get out of here but can't really afford it. Not sure how comfortable we are going to be over there, so we may take a break for a month or two until we move out again, but we will see!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Does anyone know why today's temp takes away my crosshairs? ( I discarded it because it made me sad)
> 
> Is this a common thing? Once it takes them away would they come back or is that it?
> 
> I'm so confused :(

I think it doesn't have enough data to confirm o when it takes away the crosshairs. It should come back when you have three sustained higher temps. My chart is all wacky this month, I think I'm 4 dpo but I could have o'ed earlier at day 9 as well. My family has a tendency to have fraternal twins so I am at a high risk for them (yay!) so with my chart I can see dips that indicate I o twice ( I think?) This is incredibly confusing! 

I hope I answered your question. :)


----------



## Breezy81

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: *Gypsy* I really hope it works for you, glad to see you back!
> 
> Thanks! This month has been very hard on me, but even though I just started taking the vitex yesterday everything seems to be looking better and AF got really light today, a welcome change from the super heavy it has been for the past 3 1/2 weeks, so that helps my attitude quite a bit. Hopefully now I can get a more positive pattern on my temps as well to see if I am going to ovulate or not.
> 
> We are moving in about a week and a half as well, we are going to stay with my parents for a month or two to save up money since the area we live in has gotten really bad the past couple months and we need to get out of here but can't really afford it. Not sure how comfortable we are going to be over there, so we may take a break for a month or two until we move out again, but we will see!Click to expand...

It sounds like that may be just what you need to get your cycles on the right track. I don't know how comfortable I would be there either. :haha: 
We all have our down times, this is no breezy walk in the park but hang in there and your time WILL come. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

So I have an uplifting story this morning, I am just feeling great. 

Last night the people who are interested in leasing our current home to own in November came over to look around and bring their family over to get their opinion. The husband and wife have been married for over 20years, she had her tubes tied after her now 11year old of 3 boys. 2 years ago she got pregnant with a baby girl, tubes tied and all. It was such a blessing for her because she always wanted a girl and even though her tubes were tied she still got pregnant, they still haven't figured out how. Her daughters name is miracle. Then a year after she had her she got in a bad car accident and they had to take her uterus. It brought tears to my eyes and filled my heart with so much hope and love for the way things work out sometimes. :flower:

It will happen for all of us! Have a wonderful day ladies.


----------



## nikkih1288

Breezy81 said:


> So I have an uplifting story this morning, I am just feeling great.
> 
> Last night the people who are interested in leasing our current home to own in November came over to look around and bring their family over to get their opinion. The husband and wife have been married for over 20years, she had her tubes tied after her now 11year old of 3 boys. 2 years ago she got pregnant with a baby girl, tubes tied and all. It was such a blessing for her because she always wanted a girl and even though her tubes were tied she still got pregnant, they still haven't figured out how. Her daughters name is miracle. It brought tears to my eyes and filled my heart with so much hope and love for the way things work out sometimes. :flower:
> 
> It will happen for all of us! Have a wonderful day ladies.


Thanks for the inspiring story Breezey. There really are miracles!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why today's temp takes away my crosshairs? ( I discarded it because it made me sad)
> 
> Is this a common thing? Once it takes them away would they come back or is that it?
> 
> I'm so confused :(
> 
> I think it doesn't have enough data to confirm o when it takes away the crosshairs. It should come back when you have three sustained higher temps. My chart is all wacky this month, I think I'm 4 dpo but I could have o'ed earlier at day 9 as well. My family has a tendency to have fraternal twins so I am at a high risk for them (yay!) so with my chart I can see dips that indicate I o twice ( I think?) This is incredibly confusing!
> 
> I hope I answered your question. :)Click to expand...

I guess the really confusing thing is that today's temp is slightly higher...oh well I guess I have to wait and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Kmae

Luna, I'm sorry your chart is messing with your emotions- I hope it goes higher tomorrow.

Breezy, thanks for sharing that story! Strange how things workout sometimes.

Gypsy, Sounds like the Vitex is doing something! I hope your cycles get back on track soon!

AFM, just got back from the RE and I'm onto round 3 of Clomid (cd3-7 -100mg) and if I ovulate before I leave on vacation then we are also going to do an IUI this cycle as well!


----------



## nikkih1288

Kmae said:


> Luna, I'm sorry your chart is messing with your emotions- I hope it goes higher tomorrow.
> 
> Breezy, thanks for sharing that story! Strange how things workout sometimes.
> 
> Gypsy, Sounds like the Vitex is doing something! I hope your cycles get back on track soon!
> 
> AFM, just got back from the RE and I'm onto round 3 of Clomid (cd3-7 -100mg) and if I ovulate before I leave on vacation then we are also going to do an IUI this cycle as well!

Good Luck Sweetie :)


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* When do you get your results?

GL *Kmae* Come on O! :winkwink:

*Luna* fx'd for a higher temp tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why today's temp takes away my crosshairs? ( I discarded it because it made me sad)
> 
> Is this a common thing? Once it takes them away would they come back or is that it?
> 
> I'm so confused :(
> 
> I think it doesn't have enough data to confirm o when it takes away the crosshairs. It should come back when you have three sustained higher temps. My chart is all wacky this month, I think I'm 4 dpo but I could have o'ed earlier at day 9 as well. My family has a tendency to have fraternal twins so I am at a high risk for them (yay!) so with my chart I can see dips that indicate I o twice ( I think?) This is incredibly confusing!
> 
> I hope I answered your question. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the really confusing thing is that today's temp is slightly higher...oh well I guess I have to wait and see what happens tomorrow.Click to expand...

Oh Luna! I hate it when my chart becomes hard to read...as if this isnt confusing enough as it is! I hope it becomes clearer tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

nikkih1288 said:


> MrsChezek I can't wait to join you over there. This month I am taking geritol and dh is wearing looser boxer briefs. Still can't get him completely out of them. Also, I'm riding the exercise bike 7 miles 4 times a week. Hopefully being active helps. I'm also planning on eating a lot of natural food.

GL Nikki! I hope this month is the one for you :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Well girls, I am once again finding this part of the wait soooo sloooooowwwww!!!

I always get impatient at the start of my cycles!

Good luck to those already in their TWW, hoping to see some more BFP's here in this group really soon!

And those waiting to O (just like me) hope that you are feeling a little more patient than i am :blush:

So keen to get over to the new thread with Mrs Chezek...i have everything crossed that this month will be our month 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

At least CD 8 today...so I can get started on SMEP!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

Newbie32 said:


> Well girls, I am once again finding this part of the wait soooo sloooooowwwww!!!
> 
> I always get impatient at the start of my cycles!
> 
> Good luck to those already in their TWW, hoping to see some more BFP's here in this group really soon!
> 
> And those waiting to O (just like me) hope that you are feeling a little more patient than i am :blush:
> 
> So keen to get over to the new thread with Mrs Chezek...i have everything crossed that this month will be our month
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> At least CD 8 today...so I can get started on SMEP!!!

I am feeling the same way in fact call me crazy I sent dh to get tests tonight. I just don't feel right. I know I got my period earlier in the week but yuck I feel crappy so tired and moody. I'm going to test just to satisfy myself then on to ovulation 12 days to go !


----------



## Newbie32

nikkih1288 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I am once again finding this part of the wait soooo sloooooowwwww!!!
> 
> I always get impatient at the start of my cycles!
> 
> Good luck to those already in their TWW, hoping to see some more BFP's here in this group really soon!
> 
> And those waiting to O (just like me) hope that you are feeling a little more patient than i am :blush:
> 
> So keen to get over to the new thread with Mrs Chezek...i have everything crossed that this month will be our month
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> At least CD 8 today...so I can get started on SMEP!!!
> 
> I am feeling the same way in fact call me crazy I sent dh to get tests tonight. I just don't feel right. I know I got my period earlier in the week but yuck I feel crappy so tired and moody. I'm going to test just to satisfy myself then on to ovulation 12 days to go !Click to expand...

Well GL Nikki! Ive heard of some women who have had their periods for a couple of months and been pregnant!

:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

test confirms it I am just losing my mind LOL. On to next ovulation :)


----------



## luna_19

I love that everyone here is so supportive! <3

I've been worrying that there's something wrong with me all day and coming here to so many encouraging words is so helpful :)
I think my problem was a combination of hubby having a fan running all night, mouth breathing and not getting the greatest night's sleep. Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> I love that everyone here is so supportive! <3
> 
> I've been worrying that there's something wrong with me all day and coming here to so many encouraging words is so helpful :)
> I think my problem was a combination of hubby having a fan running all night, mouth breathing and not getting the greatest night's sleep. Tomorrow will be better!

Always here Luna 

ON days like that for me i shove that thermometer as deep under that heat pad under my tongue as I can! I have actually noticed that i get different temps at the same time on each side..so I tend to take it on the side that gets the higher temps!!!! I know its all the same thing in the end, but this does make me feel a little better (if not quite ridiculous to type!!)

I have heard of others changing to vaginal temping because you rule out all of those external factors, but for the time being at least I am sticking with the mouth!

GL hun, hope you see some higher temps soon so you can put your mind at ease and get on with the rest of your TWW!!

:hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

nikkih1288 said:


> test confirms it I am just losing my mind LOL. On to next ovulation :)

Dont worry hun! Im there with you. lol. Looking forward to ovulation as well. I bought more expensive OPK this month as was using dollar tree ones before...didnt work for me. I want to make 100% sure Im ovulating!! I've never been so obsessed with something before:wacko: Maybe thats my problem...ugh!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarky - just clarifying but a +opk doesn't mean you O for sure! The only way to be sure is to temp and see the BBT dip and then spike and stay up for 3 days after.

Luna - yay crosshairs are back!!!! :happydance:

Kmae - good luck and hope O is timely this cycle! :hugs:
:dust:

Breezy - I get my results this afternoon. Can't wait!! So anxious.


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> test confirms it I am just losing my mind LOL. On to next ovulation :)

I did this last week and confessed it to no one-not even my bnb ladies here! So you're not nuts and not the only one to have done this! I just felt off still in a way I couldn't describe and had to be positive i was not pg even though I knew it was totally illogical. Good luck on the wait to o!


----------



## MrsChezek

Just letting you girls know that I will be entertaining some guests over the weekend and as no one knows were pg I might not be able to sneak on here to post (don't want anyone to see 'baby and bump' and get any ideas!!). I'll be stalking on my iPhone though!!! GL to those waiting to O and those in the TWW. FX to all of you!!!

:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

TGIF everyone!!!! 

*Chezek* Can't wait to hear! Have fun entertaining. I have such a big mouth I wouldn't be able to keep it shut once we found out :haha:

*Clarky* Those cheapies didn't work for me either :nope: I get the clearblue digitals now, they are expensive but either there is a smiley or there isn't but like Chezek said I really don't know if I O'd or not by the test but at least I know the surge is there.

I'm going to get my blood drawn this afternoon for progestrone, hate that I have to wait until Monday to get the results :wacko: Only 10 more days until testing. :winkwink:


----------



## luna_19

Well I guess I just have to accept that ff doesn't think I o'ed even though I think I did :(

Mrschezek they didn't come back, I just discarded yesterday's temp to make myself feel better but there's no denying it today :haha: :(


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks all! My temps do rise but I still like to see that dark OPK line..lol. Maybe i should just relax this month!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Thanks all! My temps do rise but I still like to see that dark OPK line..lol. Maybe i should just relax this month!!!

This is exatly what I keep telling myself. Although I have not temped or opk yet !Maybe I should. I'll see what the doctor says July 16th. It will be to late for July but if :sex: does not work in July I'll have some tips from the ob. Making all this baby stuff for my shop has me sad :(


----------



## Clarkeyness

nikkih1288 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all! My temps do rise but I still like to see that dark OPK line..lol. Maybe i should just relax this month!!!
> 
> This is exatly what I keep telling myself. Although I have not temped or opk yet !Maybe I should. I'll see what the doctor says July 16th. It will be to late for July but if :sex: does not work in July I'll have some tips from the ob. Making all this baby stuff for my shop has me sad :(Click to expand...

My dr appt is on July 17th!! Maybe good news for both of us! You will soon be making baby stuff for yourself!:hugs:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Just letting you girls know that I will be entertaining some guests over the weekend and as no one knows were pg I might not be able to sneak on here to post (don't want anyone to see 'baby and bump' and get any ideas!!). I'll be stalking on my iPhone though!!! GL to those waiting to O and those in the TWW. FX to all of you!!!
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust:

Came by to spy a little. CONGRATS!!! So happy for you! Vacation does a body good. H&H 9 months


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> TGIF everyone!!!!
> 
> *Chezek* Can't wait to hear! Have fun entertaining. I have such a big mouth I wouldn't be able to keep it shut once we found out :haha:
> 
> *Clarky* Those cheapies didn't work for me either :nope: I get the clearblue digitals now, they are expensive but either there is a smiley or there isn't but like Chezek said I really don't know if I O'd or not by the test but at least I know the surge is there.
> 
> I'm going to get my blood drawn this afternoon for progestrone, hate that I have to wait until Monday to get the results :wacko: Only 10 more days until testing. :winkwink:

I got a call back!! The nurse called me on her own time(I missed her call in the am) :thumbup: Beta more than doubled to 500!!! Yay :happydance: but my progesterone dropped to 26-28 which is still in the good range but not excellent like it was. Damn old ovary!!! It's being lazy :growlmad: If it drops below 20 I'll have to take progesterone supplements so FX and dust!
:dust:

This is why I'm not telling anyone cause I know at 34 so much more can go wrong!!! And the last thing I'll want to do after a loss is tell a lot of folks. So it's just self preservation that's keeping me mum :wacko:



luna_19 said:


> Well I guess I just have to accept that ff doesn't think I o'ed even though I think I did :(
> 
> Mrschezek they didn't come back, I just discarded yesterday's temp to make myself feel better but there's no denying it today :haha: :(

In the end, you know your body best! FF is justan algorith :hugs: Also, you did all you could for that window so if it was, you're set!! If not, you'll just have to have some more fun with your OH again :winkwink:



Smimms said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Just letting you girls know that I will be entertaining some guests over the weekend and as no one knows were pg I might not be able to sneak on here to post (don't want anyone to see 'baby and bump' and get any ideas!!). I'll be stalking on my iPhone though!!! GL to those waiting to O and those in the TWW. FX to all of you!!!
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> Came by to spy a little. CONGRATS!!! So happy for you! Vacation does a body good. H&H 9 monthsClick to expand...

thx (again) Smimms! Hope you catch that eggy soon!! FX and dust!
:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well-I've been stalking but not too too active on here. Away all week for work and flying home tonight-will be glad to see my oh and also close to ovulation, so it's lucky timing. Too much more time away and I think we would miss this month.

Who is testing soon?
Who is waiting to o?

Oh's sperm analysis came back and we'll know more next week from doctor, but nurse said counts and other things are all good, but motility is somewhat low. This is not surprising post-vasectomy reversal, and I actually was very relieved that the rest was good. I'll learn more from the doctors but I'm thinking this probably means that things like pressed and mucinex and staying lying down (maybe with soft cups) after dtd might be really important for us. Gonna give one more au naturel try this month and then move into some more aggressive tactics next month if it doesn't happen. Our lifestyle is extremely healthy but we'll look into supplements and any lifestyle tweaks that may assist as well. Did a tiny bit of research on IUI also which doesn't seem so scary or interventionist so if they recommend that in a few months I'd be open. I also think that maybe sticking to an every other day schedule might be important for us.

Hope everyone has a fabulus summer weekend.

Xo and :dust:


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek, yay for your levels doubling-that is such a great sign. Means that your little bean is getting nice and snuggly!

Lily, welcome back! My DH's firt SA results came back with low motility- I did some research and read that a supplement called L-Carnitine is suppose to help. 3 months later he got a 2nd SA done and his motility improved from 10% rapid motility to 60%! Not sure if it was from that as their spermies can change month by month but made me a believer! We are looking at getting an IUI done this cycle. GL!


----------



## luna_19

hey veganlily :wave:

today I am just as confused as yesterday...sigh

I manually set my o date so it would tell me how many dpo I am and stop telling me I'm still fertile :haha:

BUT I do have a Dr appointment for July 16th so will be bringing up ttc if this isn't our month so that's good I guess.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> hey veganlily :wave:
> 
> today I am just as confused as yesterday...sigh
> 
> I manually set my o date so it would tell me how many dpo I am and stop telling me I'm still fertile :haha:
> 
> BUT I do have a Dr appointment for July 16th so will be bringing up ttc if this isn't our month so that's good I guess.

FF just this morning told me when it thought I o'ed, 6 days after I thought I did! I felt the pains. Had a positive opk too. Crazy website tool. :) At least it makes the tww shorter, ha!!


----------



## luna_19

I keep having to remind myself that it doesn't actually know! I was just so excited when I got my crosshairs earlier in the week as if it actually changed anything :haha:

I've had the exact same pre and post o symptoms that I always have including ovulation pains (which I don't get every cycle) so I think I just haven't gotten the hang of this temping thing. Hopefully I won't have time to get it all sorted out :)

When are you due baking? I'm on the 8th but I will be out of town until the 13th so that's the earliest I'll be able to test.


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck girls in the tww! I have everything crossed for some bfps for us this month!

Afm, nearing o time!

Using epo and robitussen this month and today is the first time I have seen real ewcm! Very excited!!!

So hope this is our month...

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I keep having to remind myself that it doesn't actually know! I was just so excited when I got my crosshairs earlier in the week as if it actually changed anything :haha:
> 
> I've had the exact same pre and post o symptoms that I always have including ovulation pains (which I don't get every cycle) so I think I just haven't gotten the hang of this temping thing. Hopefully I won't have time to get it all sorted out :)
> 
> When are you due baking? I'm on the 8th but I will be out of town until the 13th so that's the earliest I'll be able to test.

I think I'm the 9th. I'm having the burping thing again this month. I didn't have it at all last month but I did the previous month (which I think was a chemical). Hoping it's a good sign! :) Temping is hard. I had to get up about 30 min before my alarm went off so my temp is probably higher than it should have been today but oh well. I'm trying to adopt a go with the flow attitude. We'll see how long it lasts!


----------



## MrsChezek

FX Luna and baking!!!

And FX to all those about to O and catching eggies! 
:dust:

No new symptoms for me yet...


----------



## poppy13

Hi everyone, I've been stalking this thread for a bit and its great to see how supportive you are of each other. :dust: to you all!

I've just downloaded an app called 'womanlog' onto my phone and it tracks your cycle, shows best days, predicts O and you cantrack symptoms, BD, put BBT onto a chart and loads of other stuff. Not sure how accurate it is but its something to occupy my while waiting each moth!! I'm not on commission although it does sound like it! Just thought it might be useful for some of you lovely ladies. Plus its free.

AFM, missed out last month and I'm now waiting to enter fertile phase in a weeks time. Think this is worse than tww! At least in tww youre waiting for a certain event... :witch: or :bfp:but this wait there is no guarantee I'll O. I'm not very patient either!!

Sorry for long post, not been on for a while.

GL to all and hoping for lots of july bfp's!!

Xx


----------



## Veganlily

Hi and welcome *poppy!* :wave: Glad you found some good tools and hope you and oh can enjoy eachother during this time!

*Luna*- yes!! Keep in mind that you absolutely do know your body best. Ff definitely was wrong about my o day last month (thought it was earlier than it was) and that contributed to my ultimately false pregnancy hopes. 

*Baking*-glad you are feeling good about knowing your o date and hopefully all that burping will be for a good cause! Fx'ed for you....

*Newbie*-I think for this month you and I are going to end up with very similar o dates and tww-I hope so because I could use you as a buddy-I've gotten behind all of my "official" ones but I already considered you one anyway! :thumbup:

*Chezek*-soooooo glad you still keep up with us even though now you're like ttc #1 royalty! Remind me exactly what kind of mucinex you used please? In pill form right?

Afm, spent time last night analyzing Oh's sa with my buddies google and wikipedia and feeling really encouraged! Some numbers on the lower end (morphology/motility) but certainly nowhere near infertile ranges and count and others are very strong! Amazing for a post-vasectomy reversal 10 years later. Looks like I haven't yet ovulated so we are back to smep with dtd every other day now that we are reunited from my weeklong work trip. Also doing opks and plan to go ahead with mucinex, green tea and l-carnitine for the man. If no luck will get some preseed for next month but will cross that bridge when (if?) we get there. May stick with every other day in light of motility issues, but since count is so high, may not once we get the positive opk! My darling Oh not happy with every other day plan :blush: - he is so awesome, and wants every day to be the better plan!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Lily, sounds like a great plan. It's so great that your DH is so on board! We will be BD every other day too so we have our bases covered- we will start that at cd 12. GL!

Baking, I hope that burping. Symptom means " positive" things! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> *MrsChez!!!!!* :happydance: YAY!!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Haha - that is exactly what happened to me - tested at 3am cause I couldn't sleep and then of course I couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> We should start a preggo w/ #1 and over 30 for all of us as we get our bfps, especially since none of us so far are in the same due date month group. What do you think? *Preg_pilot?*
> 
> Speaking of bfps, sending lots of :dust: and prayers for all of you ladies!!!
> 
> *MrsChez* - I am so happy for you! I felt like this was it for you! I've been sticking around and following and continuing to pray for everyone but just not posting as much.
> 
> :hug:

Hey guys. I´m still around. Just really busy with work. I´ve already subscribed to the new thread :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hi,
I'm 31 and just started TTC #1 can I join


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> Hi,
> I'm 31 and just started TTC #1 can I join

Welcome :)


----------



## Breezy81

Welcome *Loukachu* :wave:

Hi *Lily* You are so very lucky to have your dh on your side, it makes this whole process so much easier. I would still go with the smep since his count is still so high. GL girl, hope you can catch it this month. 

*Baking* and *Luna* we are testing about the same time. Af is due on the 9th for me.

*Newbie* that is soooooo exciting! I've never gotten it either.

*Chezek* Exciting news for you looks like a super sticky bean :happydance:. So happy you are keeping us posted and haven't forgotten about us. :winkwink:

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend! We are on a staycation until Thursday. Hopefully that will make this last week of the tww fly by.


----------



## Loukachu

Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.

How are you both?


----------



## Breezy81

Loukachu said:


> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?

I'm doing great! In the TWW, went for cd21 blood test on Friday and will get my results tomorrow. Although, after our month last month I'm not really looking forward to the results. :dohh:

I'm also 31 and dh is 37 (almost 38) and I have a 12 year old step daughter.


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?
> 
> I'm doing great! In the TWW, went for cd21 blood test on Friday and will get my results tomorrow. Although, after our month last month I'm not really looking forward to the results. :dohh:
> 
> I'm also 31 and dh is 37 (almost 38) and I have a 12 year old step daughter.Click to expand...

My DH is 27 which is why we haven't hurried also we both work in schools with Students with SEN so hard going at times -love it though.

I was due today but no sign of AF yet.


----------



## Veganlily

Loukachu said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?
> 
> I'm doing great! In the TWW, went for cd21 blood test on Friday and will get my results tomorrow. Although, after our month last month I'm not really looking forward to the results. :dohh:
> 
> I'm also 31 and dh is 37 (almost 38) and I have a 12 year old step daughter.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH is 27 which is why we haven't hurried also we both work in schools with Students with SEN so hard going at times -love it though.
> 
> I was due today but no sign of AF yet.Click to expand...

Welcome and that's exciting for you with no af! When will you test??


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?

Doing ok considering I'm into my least favorite part of my cycle :S

At least we have a long weekend, and hubby is off work, and vacation starts on Friday :)

Breezy and bakingbabe woo cycle/testing buddies :happydance:


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?
> 
> Doing ok considering I'm into my least favorite part of my cycle :S
> 
> At least we have a long weekend, and hubby is off work, and vacation starts on Friday :)
> 
> Breezy and bakingbabe woo cycle/testing buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

Lucky you with a long weekend, no such luck here -work in the morning...


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Breezy and Luna thanks for the welcome.
> 
> How are you both?
> 
> Doing ok considering I'm into my least favorite part of my cycle :S
> 
> At least we have a long weekend, and hubby is off work, and vacation starts on Friday :)
> 
> Breezy and bakingbabe woo cycle/testing buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

Love me some testing buddies! :) If I can make it that long! HUGE temp spike this morning. Granted it was later than usual (I slept in and forgot to set the alarm) but it's never been that high since I started temping in Nov. Hoping for a high temp tomorrow too. :) 

We are in full house remodel mode so at least that's helping the tww go by a bit quicker. Although dh is not real happy being next to me as I burp my way through these projects! ha!!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Hi and welcome *poppy!* :wave: Glad you found some good tools and hope you and oh can enjoy eachother during this time!
> 
> *Luna*- yes!! Keep in mind that you absolutely do know your body best. Ff definitely was wrong about my o day last month (thought it was earlier than it was) and that contributed to my ultimately false pregnancy hopes.
> 
> *Baking*-glad you are feeling good about knowing your o date and hopefully all that burping will be for a good cause! Fx'ed for you....
> 
> *Newbie*-I think for this month you and I are going to end up with very similar o dates and tww-I hope so because I could use you as a buddy-I've gotten behind all of my "official" ones but I already considered you one anyway! :thumbup:
> 
> *Chezek*-soooooo glad you still keep up with us even though now you're like ttc #1 royalty! Remind me exactly what kind of mucinex you used please? In pill form right?
> 
> Afm, spent time last night analyzing Oh's sa with my buddies google and wikipedia and feeling really encouraged! Some numbers on the lower end (morphology/motility) but certainly nowhere near infertile ranges and count and others are very strong! Amazing for a post-vasectomy reversal 10 years later. Looks like I haven't yet ovulated so we are back to smep with dtd every other day now that we are reunited from my weeklong work trip. Also doing opks and plan to go ahead with mucinex, green tea and l-carnitine for the man. If no luck will get some preseed for next month but will cross that bridge when (if?) we get there. May stick with every other day in light of motility issues, but since count is so high, may not once we get the positive opk! My darling Oh not happy with every other day plan :blush: - he is so awesome, and wants every day to be the better plan!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Of course Lily :hugs:

Should be within the next few days for me, when is yours due?

Personally i hate this part of the wait....just trying my best to do everything I can to make this month the month! Hope it can be for both of us, and of course all of you other lovely ladies here!

:dust: everyone!!


----------



## Newbie32

Breezy81 said:


> Welcome *Loukachu* :wave:
> 
> Hi *Lily* You are so very lucky to have your dh on your side, it makes this whole process so much easier. I would still go with the smep since his count is still so high. GL girl, hope you can catch it this month.
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* we are testing about the same time. Af is due on the 9th for me.
> 
> *Newbie* that is soooooo exciting! I've never gotten it either.
> 
> *Chezek* Exciting news for you looks like a super sticky bean :happydance:. So happy you are keeping us posted and haven't forgotten about us. :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend! We are on a staycation until Thursday. Hopefully that will make this last week of the tww fly by.

Thanks Breezy, yes, v excited! I attribute to the EPO and robitussen, going to stay on them until i O & keep everything crossed!

Good luck with your TWW, i hope it flies past!!

:hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am so excited that I was finally able to get AF to begone. She FINALLY stopped this morning after a month straight. Gotta love pcos. Good thing is now I can really start paying attention to my temps and get back to work! Hopefully I will o in the next couple weeks and I will be testing the beginning of August! I am in such a good mood and feel so much better that I am no longer dealing with the stubborn June :witch:. I feel like now I can actually get back to ttc!


----------



## luna_19

That's great news gypsy! :)


----------



## Breezy81

Yay *Gypsy* :happydance: GL 

*Baking* I don't know if I will be able to hold out either. I'm horrible at waiting. I have no signs this month, only a little bit of cramping here and there but that happened a few months ago too. I bet your hubby loves your burping :haha:

I'm getting super nervous about my results tomorrow as it gets closer. I just hope we don't have another replay of last month.


----------



## Newbie32

*Breezy, Luna, Baking* GL with your upcoming testing!! I hope to see some lovely strong lines very soon 

and welcome *Loukachu* & GL!

*Gypsy* that is great news! Onwards and upwards towards O for you!!!

*Kmae* - when are you due to O?

I hope everyone's weekends were nice and relaxing...very much wishing it wasnt over and that I wasnt stuck at work again right now!!

Lets get some :dust: flying around this board :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Thanks guys. I am more excited and optimistic than you can know. We need to get more :bfp:s in here! We all need to join the new thread.


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> Yay *Gypsy* :happydance: GL
> 
> *Baking* I don't know if I will be able to hold out either. I'm horrible at waiting. I have no signs this month, only a little bit of cramping here and there but that happened a few months ago too. I bet your hubby loves your burping :haha:
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about my results tomorrow as it gets closer. I just hope we don't have another replay of last month.

Yeah, I think I need to know before the 9th since the 10th will be my birthday. Back in May it did this to me too, Af was scheduled on my 10th anniversaray and now AF was scheduled to be here on my birthday but I o'ed later than previous months by a day. Praying praying praying that this burping is a good sign!!!!! Luckily, the burping is more under my breath and annoying to me than really loud and obnoxious but he can hear it when he's right next to me. Which I guess is better than the other way.

And no signs is a good sign! No cramping for me, I have a sort of pulling twinge maybe once or twice a day and that's it. This next week is going to be so hard!!!!!!

Praying for all of us lovely ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Yay *Gypsy* :happydance: GL
> 
> *Baking* I don't know if I will be able to hold out either. I'm horrible at waiting. I have no signs this month, only a little bit of cramping here and there but that happened a few months ago too. I bet your hubby loves your burping :haha:
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about my results tomorrow as it gets closer. I just hope we don't have another replay of last month.
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to know before the 9th since the 10th will be my birthday. Back in May it did this to me too, Af was scheduled on my 10th anniversaray and now AF was scheduled to be here on my birthday but I o'ed later than previous months by a day. Praying praying praying that this burping is a good sign!!!!! Luckily, the burping is more under my breath and annoying to me than really loud and obnoxious but he can hear it when he's right next to me. Which I guess is better than the other way.
> 
> And no signs is a good sign! No cramping for me, I have a sort of pulling twinge maybe once or twice a day and that's it. This next week is going to be so hard!!!!!!
> 
> Praying for all of us lovely ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

GL & FX!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Kmae

Bakingbabe, I'm getting so excited for you!!!

Gypsy, yippy that stupid AF finally went away!

Newbie, I'm not due to O until next week- but really hope it happens before I leave next Friday!


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie32 said:


> Good luck girls in the tww! I have everything crossed for some bfps for us this month!
> 
> Afm, nearing o time!
> 
> Using epo and robitussen this month and today is the first time I have seen real ewcm! Very excited!!!
> 
> So hope this is our month...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs:

GL newbie!!! Hope you catch that eggy!!!!!! Get 'im or is it 'er :shrug:
:dust:



Veganlily said:


> *Chezek*-soooooo glad you still keep up with us even though now you're like ttc #1 royalty! Remind me exactly what kind of mucinex you used please? In pill form right?
> 
> Afm, spent time last night analyzing Oh's sa with my buddies google and wikipedia and feeling really encouraged! Some numbers on the lower end (morphology/motility) but certainly nowhere near infertile ranges and count and others are very strong! Amazing for a post-vasectomy reversal 10 years later. Looks like I haven't yet ovulated so we are back to smep with dtd every other day now that we are reunited from my weeklong work trip. Also doing opks and plan to go ahead with mucinex, green tea and l-carnitine for the man. If no luck will get some preseed for next month but will cross that bridge when (if?) we get there. May stick with every other day in light of motility issues, but since count is so high, may not once we get the positive opk! My darling Oh not happy with every other day plan :blush: - he is so awesome, and wants every day to be the better plan!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I used Mucinex expectorant only...so no drying up mucous stuff - just Guaifenesin (600 mg). I took it about 3 hours before BDing to give it time to work its magic. GL to you and FX!!!!!



Loukachu said:


> Hi,
> I'm 31 and just started TTC #1 can I join

Hi Loukachu! :hi: Welcome and GL - hope the :witch: stays away!!!



bakingbabe said:


> Love me some testing buddies! :) If I can make it that long! HUGE temp spike this morning. Granted it was later than usual (I slept in and forgot to set the alarm) but it's never been that high since I started temping in Nov. Hoping for a high temp tomorrow too. :)
> 
> We are in full house remodel mode so at least that's helping the tww go by a bit quicker. Although dh is not real happy being next to me as I burp my way through these projects! ha!!

Soooo excited for you *baking*! Both the house remodel and such great symptoms. Hang in there and don't test too early!!!! You know how disheartening those bfns are :hugs: FX for you and lots and lots of dust!!!

*Breezy* - thank you for making me feel so welcome! I try not to post too much as I know it's hard to be TTC with someone who's cautiously pregnant breathing down your neck but I do enjoy coming by and pitching in wherever I can!! FX for your 21d prog test tomorrow :hugs:

Good luck to you and *Luna* and *Baking* all testing around the 9th!!! I'm so glad EVERYONE (ahem) is waiting until at least 12DPO! :winkwink:
:dust: :baby: :dust:
Cannot wait to see all the BFPs roll in :happydance:

And great news *Gypsy*!!! I'm so happy for you. Hope your eggy comes soon!!! :hugs:


AFM, nothing new happening...nausea comes on certain evenings, like tonight but it's not too terrible. I'm able to eat and stuff. SO I'll take it! :thumbup:

:hug: to all my girls!!!


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Yay *Gypsy* :happydance: GL
> 
> *Baking* I don't know if I will be able to hold out either. I'm horrible at waiting. I have no signs this month, only a little bit of cramping here and there but that happened a few months ago too. I bet your hubby loves your burping :haha:
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about my results tomorrow as it gets closer. I just hope we don't have another replay of last month.
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to know before the 9th since the 10th will be my birthday. Back in May it did this to me too, Af was scheduled on my 10th anniversaray and now AF was scheduled to be here on my birthday but I o'ed later than previous months by a day. Praying praying praying that this burping is a good sign!!!!! Luckily, the burping is more under my breath and annoying to me than really loud and obnoxious but he can hear it when he's right next to me. Which I guess is better than the other way.
> 
> And no signs is a good sign! No cramping for me, I have a sort of pulling twinge maybe once or twice a day and that's it. This next week is going to be so hard!!!!!!
> 
> Praying for all of us lovely ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

This week is going to be rough! We just have to hold to the thread rules not testing until 12dpo which is Thursday for me. I'm on a 31 day cycle. Hopefully it will be an early bday present for you. FX'd for us :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls in the tww! I have everything crossed for some bfps for us this month!
> 
> Afm, nearing o time!
> 
> Using epo and robitussen this month and today is the first time I have seen real ewcm! Very excited!!!
> 
> So hope this is our month...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs:
> 
> GL newbie!!! Hope you catch that eggy!!!!!! Get 'im or is it 'er :shrug:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Chezek*-soooooo glad you still keep up with us even though now you're like ttc #1 royalty! Remind me exactly what kind of mucinex you used please? In pill form right?
> 
> Afm, spent time last night analyzing Oh's sa with my buddies google and wikipedia and feeling really encouraged! Some numbers on the lower end (morphology/motility) but certainly nowhere near infertile ranges and count and others are very strong! Amazing for a post-vasectomy reversal 10 years later. Looks like I haven't yet ovulated so we are back to smep with dtd every other day now that we are reunited from my weeklong work trip. Also doing opks and plan to go ahead with mucinex, green tea and l-carnitine for the man. If no luck will get some preseed for next month but will cross that bridge when (if?) we get there. May stick with every other day in light of motility issues, but since count is so high, may not once we get the positive opk! My darling Oh not happy with every other day plan :blush: - he is so awesome, and wants every day to be the better plan!
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I used Mucinex expectorant only...so no drying up mucous stuff - just Guaifenesin (600 mg). I took it about 3 hours before BDing to give it time to work its magic. GL to you and FX!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm 31 and just started TTC #1 can I join Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Loukachu! :hi: Welcome and GL - hope the :witch: stays away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Love me some testing buddies! :) If I can make it that long! HUGE temp spike this morning. Granted it was later than usual (I slept in and forgot to set the alarm) but it's never been that high since I started temping in Nov. Hoping for a high temp tomorrow too. :)
> 
> We are in full house remodel mode so at least that's helping the tww go by a bit quicker. Although dh is not real happy being next to me as I burp my way through these projects! ha!!Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo excited for you *baking*! Both the house remodel and such great symptoms. Hang in there and don't test too early!!!! You know how disheartening those bfns are :hugs: FX for you and lots and lots of dust!!!
> 
> *Breezy* - thank you for making me feel so welcome! I try not to post too much as I know it's hard to be TTC with someone who's cautiously pregnant breathing down your neck but I do enjoy coming by and pitching in wherever I can!! FX for your 21d prog test tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to you and *Luna* and *Baking* all testing around the 9th!!! I'm so glad EVERYONE (ahem) is waiting until at least 12DPO! :winkwink:
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> Cannot wait to see all the BFPs roll in :happydance:
> 
> And great news *Gypsy*!!! I'm so happy for you. Hope your eggy comes soon!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, nothing new happening...nausea comes on certain evenings, like tonight but it's not too terrible. I'm able to eat and stuff. SO I'll take it! :thumbup:
> 
> :hug: to all my girls!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs Chezek, and it is lovely to see you around here still 

Im really hoping that the EPO and robitusson (oh and SMEP of course) are going to be my godsend this month.....

And i PROMISE no early testing for me! AF is generally due on 11/12 dpo so if she doesnt show this month that will be my time to check 

Glad you arent suffering from too many nasty symptoms at the moment :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Yay *Gypsy* :happydance: GL
> 
> *Baking* I don't know if I will be able to hold out either. I'm horrible at waiting. I have no signs this month, only a little bit of cramping here and there but that happened a few months ago too. I bet your hubby loves your burping :haha:
> 
> I'm getting super nervous about my results tomorrow as it gets closer. I just hope we don't have another replay of last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to know before the 9th since the 10th will be my birthday. Back in May it did this to me too, Af was scheduled on my 10th anniversaray and now AF was scheduled to be here on my birthday but I o'ed later than previous months by a day. Praying praying praying that this burping is a good sign!!!!! Luckily, the burping is more under my breath and annoying to me than really loud and obnoxious but he can hear it when he's right next to me. Which I guess is better than the other way.
> 
> And no signs is a good sign! No cramping for me, I have a sort of pulling twinge maybe once or twice a day and that's it. This next week is going to be so hard!!!!!!
> 
> Praying for all of us lovely ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> This week is going to be rough! We just have to hold to the thread rules not testing until 12dpo which is Thursday for me. I'm on a 31 day cycle. Hopefully it will be an early bday present for you. FX'd for us :dust:Click to expand...

Friday will be 12 dpo for me. I think I can make it til then! Hoping the temps stay high(er) and then I can feel pretty good about this cycle. I am planning on making a to do list for every day of the week to keep myself busy enough not to test. Maybe that will work. ;) 
GL on the test today, Breezy! I hope it's good news. :)
Off to run errands and help with a friend of mine's two year old. Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. 
Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies! I've been keeping up with all of you and keeping you in my thoughts! (Just not posting as much, but I'm still checking on all of you. :))

*Baking, Breezy, and Luna* - Good luck this week! Sounds promising! Keeping everything crossed for you! I know it's going to be a long week. Hope you can keep yourselves busy. :dust:

And, good luck and :dust: for all of you trying to catch that egg! 

:hug:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey all no AF yet but BFN this morning. Now waiting for the witch...


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry *Loukachu*! :hugs:
Hopefully it's just a late bfp and the :witch: stays away! What DPO are you?
:dust:


I'm super happy to hear everyone will be adhering to the thread rule! FX for each of you! And toes too!!!
:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

Well ladies.... My progestrone is a 45.2 this month which is the best it's been and awesome!!! :happydance: Not trying to get my hopes up but our timing was perfect and I've felt really good about this month for some reason. :shrug:

Now back to waiting for 1 more week :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

Sounds great breezy! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Breezy81 said:


> Well ladies.... My progestrone is a 45.2 this month which is the best it's been and awesome!!! :happydance: Not trying to get my hopes up but our timing was perfect and I've felt really good about this month for some reason. :shrug:
> 
> Now back to waiting for 1 more week :coffee:

Thats excellent Breezy! GL & :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> Well ladies.... My progestrone is a 45.2 this month which is the best it's been and awesome!!! :happydance: Not trying to get my hopes up but our timing was perfect and I've felt really good about this month for some reason. :shrug:
> 
> Now back to waiting for 1 more week :coffee:

Fabulous Breezy! Good luck, lady!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies, 

I'm 32, TTC for 11 months, 2 early miscarriages and about to start Fertility testing (in August). It's nice to see a group of women around my own age.


----------



## Newbie32

teamstanlick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 32, TTC for 11 months, 2 early miscarriages and about to start Fertility testing (in August). It's nice to see a group of women around my own age.

Welcome teamstanlick 

Lovely bunch of ladies here :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

teamstanlick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 32, TTC for 11 months, 2 early miscarriages and about to start Fertility testing (in August). It's nice to see a group of women around my own age.

hello :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Welcome! You will find everyone here is supportive and helpful.


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome teamstan!

Oh breezy fxed so tightly for you! And you too Luna.

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Welcome teamstan!
> 
> Oh breezy fxed so tightly for you! And you too Luna.
> 
> :dust:

Heya Lily!

We are getting close to O! This time last month, today was my first +opk, however this month they are almost stark white! Hoping that changes soon - i dont like things being different to what I am used to - freaks me out and gets me over thinking that I may not really O...silly, i know!

Thank goodness the first of the TWW's is nearly over!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Breezy*!! Great news :hugs: I'm so happy for you!! FX :happydance:

Hello *teamstan* and welcome :hi:

Lots and lots of dust to all of you!!! Can't wait until testing end of week. Everything's crossed for you girls :hug:

All those chasing eggies, get to work! :sex: :sex: :sex:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

teamstanlick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 32, TTC for 11 months, 2 early miscarriages and about to start Fertility testing (in August). It's nice to see a group of women around my own age.

Hi *Stanlick*! You will love it here. So glad you joined us! 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. We will see, I just gotta hold out until at least Thrusday (thread rules) but I will probably wait until af is due Monday. When are you testing *Baking* and *Luna*?

*Chezek* No harsh feelings with you being around from my end, you have been with us since the beginning. Glad you are feeling pretty good! I'm nervous because I don't have sore bbs, do you? I don't think I recall you mentioning it.


----------



## luna_19

Really tempted to test Friday morning so I can know before we go away but if it's a bfn it will ruin my day...


----------



## Breezy81

:nope:


luna_19 said:


> Really tempted to test Friday morning so I can know before we go away but if it's a bfn it will ruin my day...

I know how that is!!! I'm already having a hard time not testing.:dohh: I'm only 9 dpo.


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome teamstan!
> 
> Oh breezy fxed so tightly for you! And you too Luna.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Heya Lily!
> 
> We are getting close to O! This time last month, today was my first +opk, however this month they are almost stark white! Hoping that changes soon - i dont like things being different to what I am used to - freaks me out and gets me over thinking that I may not really O...silly, i know!
> 
> Thank goodness the first of the TWW's is nearly over!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! Don't know what is going on-temp a bit high today so I may have o'ed but definite negative opk's so far-we shall see...

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> *Chezek* No harsh feelings with you being around from my end, you have been with us since the beginning. Glad you are feeling pretty good! I'm nervous because I don't have sore bbs, do you? I don't think I recall you mentioning it.

:hugs: thx Breezy!
I didn't have sore bbs but my nipples were sensitive. Like if I brushed them or didn't have a bra on and a lose tee it felt uncomfortable. However, my BF doesn't get sore bbs or nipples and she's pg with her 2nd! And other folks on the PG threads don't have sore bbs either. So stay positive!! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> teamstanlick said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 32, TTC for 11 months, 2 early miscarriages and about to start Fertility testing (in August). It's nice to see a group of women around my own age.
> 
> Hi *Stanlick*! You will love it here. So glad you joined us!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. We will see, I just gotta hold out until at least Thrusday (thread rules) but I will probably wait until af is due Monday. When are you testing *Baking* and *Luna*?
> 
> *Chezek* No harsh feelings with you being around from my end, you have been with us since the beginning. Glad you are feeling pretty good! I'm nervous because I don't have sore bbs, do you? I don't think I recall you mentioning it.Click to expand...

Breezy, AF is due on Monday so I'm thinking of testing on Friday (12 dpo) or waiting until Monday morning. I'm waiting to see what my temps do the rest of this week, although my chart is so wacky I'm not sure it will really help me decide!


----------



## luna_19

Breezy81 said:


> :nope:
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Really tempted to test Friday morning so I can know before we go away but if it's a bfn it will ruin my day...
> 
> I know how that is!!! I'm already having a hard time not testing.:dohh: I'm only 9 dpo.Click to expand...

I'm actually really not feeling like it's my month :( so don't have the urge to test at all right now


----------



## Loukachu

Hey all, how are you doing?
Hideous headache today think it is the muggy weather... Still no AF


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> Hey all, how are you doing?
> Hideous headache today think it is the muggy weather... Still no AF

Ooh exciting! When are you going to test?


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, how are you doing?
> Hideous headache today think it is the muggy weather... Still no AF
> 
> Ooh exciting! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

I tested yesterday and got BFN so am in limbo and expecting AF to show up...


----------



## luna_19

You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)

Thanks - sometimes it just seems everyone gets them early.


----------



## MrsChezek

Definitely not out yet Lou! FX!!!
:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> Definitely not out yet Lou! FX!!!
> :dust:

Thank you


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Welcome teamstan!
> 
> Oh breezy fxed so tightly for you! And you too Luna.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Heya Lily!
> 
> We are getting close to O! This time last month, today was my first +opk, however this month they are almost stark white! Hoping that changes soon - i dont like things being different to what I am used to - freaks me out and gets me over thinking that I may not really O...silly, i know!
> 
> Thank goodness the first of the TWW's is nearly over!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Don't know what is going on-temp a bit high today so I may have o'ed but definite negative opk's so far-we shall see...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Stupid OPKS!!! Every other month I have found them to be quite useful - but this month they are entirely stark white!! Im wondering if because AF started really slowly this month that I have actually got my CD1 wrong by a day or two...i guess time will tell!

FX you can catch that egg hun!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Newbie, I have had several cycles now of stark white OPKs one day then nice two dark lines the day after. Maybe your Estrogen will peek very quickly??? I hope you get a nice positive opk soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie, I have had several cycles now of stark white OPKs one day then nice two dark lines the day after. Maybe your Estrogen will peek very quickly??? I hope you get a nice positive opk soon!

Thanks Kmae....really only doing my head in because this time in every other cycle they have been getting darker by now!!! Just need to clear my head of those thoughts tho i think 

:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)
> 
> Thanks - sometimes it just seems everyone gets them early.Click to expand...

I know how you feel, it's how I justified some of the early testing I've done


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie32 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Newbie, I have had several cycles now of stark white OPKs one day then nice two dark lines the day after. Maybe your Estrogen will peek very quickly??? I hope you get a nice positive opk soon!
> 
> Thanks Kmae....really only doing my head in because this time in every other cycle they have been getting darker by now!!! Just need to clear my head of those thoughts tho i think
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Different is good! Since the 'same' brought you AF in the past...just another way to look at it!!! It's like your body is switching things up a little! :hugs:

GL catching that eggy!


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Newbie, I have had several cycles now of stark white OPKs one day then nice two dark lines the day after. Maybe your Estrogen will peek very quickly??? I hope you get a nice positive opk soon!
> 
> Thanks Kmae....really only doing my head in because this time in every other cycle they have been getting darker by now!!! Just need to clear my head of those thoughts tho i think
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Different is good! Since the 'same' brought you AF in the past...just another way to look at it!!! It's like your body is switching things up a little! :hugs:
> 
> GL catching that eggy!Click to expand...

This is true...:hugs: and thanks Mrs Chezek 

Needed a little positive swing for today!!

Cant wait to join you in the new thread, hopefully this month is THE month!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

off sick with the flu again so just a quick update to say good luck and i'm thinking of you guys.


----------



## Kmae

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> off sick with the flu again so just a quick update to say good luck and i'm thinking of you guys.

I hope you get better soon!

Cd 9 for me so just waiting to ovulate:coffee:


----------



## Loukachu

No AF yet... Tested on Monday and BFN really thought it was coming today but nothing...


----------



## Kmae

Loukachu said:


> No AF yet... Tested on Monday and BFN really thought it was coming today but nothing...

Hoping AF never arrives for you!


----------



## Loukachu

Kmae said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet... Tested on Monday and BFN really thought it was coming today but nothing...
> 
> Hoping AF never arrives for you!Click to expand...

Thanks x


----------



## bakingbabe

Major heatburn today and yesterday from eating cereal for breakfast. Finally gave in and got some zantac so I can eat the rest of the day. I'm so much fun to be around right now. :) 

Happy 4th of July! If you aren't in the US, happy Wednesday! :)


----------



## luna_19

I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!


----------



## poppy13

Feels like its taking an age for O to arrive. Hope everyone else is having good vibes for this month. It feels like this could be a lucky thread!
Xx


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!

I hope so! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)
> 
> Thanks - sometimes it just seems everyone gets them early.Click to expand...

Yea, definitely not me ;) (25DPO)



luna_19 said:


> I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!

Sound like mine .. fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!
> 
> I hope so! :)Click to expand...

I hope so too! 
I can test tomorrow (12dpo) but I'm nervous so I may just wait until af is due Monday. :shrug: 
Fx'd for all of us :winkwink:


----------



## Breezy81

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> off sick with the flu again so just a quick update to say good luck and i'm thinking of you guys.

Hope you get to feeling better :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

How long is your LP *Breezy*? If tomorrow is 12DPO but AF doesn't come until Monday it seems like 16 days if my math is right? Or 15? :wacko: Can't wait until you test! Hold out as long as you can!! :hugs: FX!!!!

Get well soon *Zeez*!! :hugs:

FX everyone and dust!
:dust:


----------



## Kmae

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

To us all!!!


----------



## Loukachu

preg_pilot said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)
> 
> Thanks - sometimes it just seems everyone gets them early.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, definitely not me ;) (25DPO)
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!Click to expand...
> 
> Sound like mine .. fingers crossed :dust:Click to expand...

That is really encouraging to hear -thanks for sharing that!
FX then...


----------



## luna_19

preg_pilot said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> You're not out yet! Plently of people get late bfps :)
> 
> Thanks - sometimes it just seems everyone gets them early.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, definitely not me ;) (25DPO)
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I had weird cramps all last night, less like af and more like ovulation cramps, also today bbs are achey but not sore. Hope these are good signs!Click to expand...
> 
> Sound like mine .. fingers crossed :dust:Click to expand...

:D


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> How long is your LP *Breezy*? If tomorrow is 12DPO but AF doesn't come until Monday it seems like 16 days if my math is right? Or 15? :wacko: Can't wait until you test! Hold out as long as you can!! :hugs: FX!!!!
> 
> Get well soon *Zeez*!! :hugs:
> 
> FX everyone and dust!
> :dust:

Yes your math is correct 16 day lp. I really don't have any symptoms besides some minor cramping, my stomach is upset all the time and I'm hungry all of the time but that's normal for me (except for the upset stomach). My bbs or nips don't hurt which makes me nervous. I may stop and pick up a test for tomorrow morning on our way home tonight. I hate that :bfn: but I'm tired of waiting this time more other so than previous months. :wacko:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Newbie32

GL Baking, Breezy, Luna & Loukachu with upcoming & continuing tests!! I really hope we see some BFP's this month from you ladies!

Lily, how are your temps going? Still high? Kmae, getting closer now!!! 

Im still waiting for signs that am getting close to O! Yesterday i had some more ewcm (tmi but very excited that I am actually getting it now!!) So I am hoping that it is not far away....

:dust: ladies, bring on the July BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

PS: opk this morning finally starting to show some color!! Woohoo...hoping it turns full positive in the next day or so


----------



## Kmae

Newbie32 said:


> PS: opk this morning finally starting to show some color!! Woohoo...hoping it turns full positive in the next day or so

Woohoo! Get to BDing!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> PS: opk this morning finally starting to show some color!! Woohoo...hoping it turns full positive in the next day or so
> 
> Woohoo! Get to BDing!!!Click to expand...

LOL...O alert DH...:haha:

Edited for update: so very nearly positive now!!! Yeehaa, faith in opks has been restored!!!

Time for lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## babysa

Right ladies...I am here to tell you that this is indeed a lucky thread! I got my :bfp: on Monday!!!!:happydance:
Sorry I have been so quiet lately, but after finding out that I wasn't immune to measles...I kinda haven't been thinking about TTC as I knew I'd have to have my vaccine and then wait a month anyway. Then DH and I went away for the weekend to a farm in the middle of nowhere and when by Sunday still no AF (was due Fri) I started to wonder...but now I was stuck in the sticks with not a useful stick to pee on :haha: so eventually on Monday afternoon we got back to civilisation and I quickly dropped my DH and puppy at home and rushed off to the shops to buy a test...rushed home to test and TADAAAAA!!!:thumbup:
Quickly phoned the Doc and rushed (lots of rushing happening) over there to quickly give a blood sample to be able to get the results back the same day. Results came back that evening at about 6 positive...HCG 323. Sooo happy!!!
This was our 13th cycle trying...so couldn't actually believe it!!!!
Now for the bummer part...woke up Tuesday at about 1:30am vomiting and upset stomach...was seriously stressed that this was morning sickness! This carried on until about 7am, so went to the Doc and she said it's gastro!!!! So spent the next 2 days in bed sick! Poor bub!!!! But today I am healthy again and feel great!
*What we did different this month....*
Felt major ov cramps one day before fertile time so bought a box of opk's and went home to test...blaring positive...I was rushing out to dinner with the girls but DH insisted we had a quickie (I was running late...so it was a serious quickie...my boots were still on :haha: TMI sorry!!!) Didn't even lie down for 2 seconds after, jumped up and practically ran out the door.
The next night, had the best sex we have EVER had!!!! So good that my DH woke up the next morning washed all the dishes, cleaned the kitchen and brought me breakfast in bed!!!!! :blush: And that was all the sex we had over fertile time!!!!
Didn't take any pre-natal vits (have been taking them for a year and a half, usually dont take them while AF is here to save them and I just never started them up again when AF finished)
I drank lots of coffee
I drank wine on quite a few occasions
I had a very sore throat so had been using a throat spray 3 times a day
Other than that...nothing different!
Infact...I feel like a total cliche...as this month we really didn't try like we have previous months...just relaxed and the rest is history! :thumbup:

Symptoms:
Sore throat from ovulation time until just before AF was due
Constipation once a few days before AF was due
NOW...nothing! Slightly sore boobs...but only if I really prod at them! 

Tomorrow I am going for another blood test to check that everything is progressing as it should. Hoping all is fine :baby:

This is a lucky thread and we will all be in the Pregnant and over 30 thread soon...I just know it! 
Good Luck to all of you on getting your :bfp:
Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way!


----------



## Joey1979

babysa said:


> Right ladies...I am here to tell you that this is indeed a lucky thread! I got my :bfp: on Monday!!!!:happydance:
> Sorry I have been so quiet lately, but after finding out that I wasn't immune to measles...I kinda haven't been thinking about TTC as I knew I'd have to have my vaccine and then wait a month anyway. Then DH and I went away for the weekend to a farm in the middle of nowhere and when by Sunday still no AF (was due Fri) I started to wonder...but now I was stuck in the sticks with not a useful stick to pee on :haha: so eventually on Monday afternoon we got back to civilisation and I quickly dropped my DH and puppy at home and rushed off to the shops to buy a test...rushed home to test and TADAAAAA!!!:thumbup:
> Quickly phoned the Doc and rushed (lots of rushing happening) over there to quickly give a blood sample to be able to get the results back the same day. Results came back that evening at about 6 positive...HCG 323. Sooo happy!!!
> This was our 13th cycle trying...so couldn't actually believe it!!!!
> Now for the bummer part...woke up Tuesday at about 1:30am vomiting and upset stomach...was seriously stressed that this was morning sickness! This carried on until about 7am, so went to the Doc and she said it's gastro!!!! So spent the next 2 days in bed sick! Poor bub!!!! But today I am healthy again and feel great!
> *What we did different this month....*
> Felt major ov cramps one day before fertile time so bought a box of opk's and went home to test...blaring positive...I was rushing out to dinner with the girls but DH insisted we had a quickie (I was running late...so it was a serious quickie...my boots were still on :haha: TMI sorry!!!) Didn't even lie down for 2 seconds after, jumped up and practically ran out the door.
> The next night, had the best sex we have EVER had!!!! So good that my DH woke up the next morning washed all the dishes, cleaned the kitchen and brought me breakfast in bed!!!!! :blush: And that was all the sex we had over fertile time!!!!
> Didn't take any pre-natal vits (have been taking them for a year and a half, usually dont take them while AF is here to save them and I just never started them up again when AF finished)
> I drank lots of coffee
> I drank wine on quite a few occasions
> I had a very sore throat so had been using a throat spray 3 times a day
> Other than that...nothing different!
> Infact...I feel like a total cliche...as this month we really didn't try like we have previous months...just relaxed and the rest is history! :thumbup:
> 
> Symptoms:
> Sore throat from ovulation time until just before AF was due
> Constipation once a few days before AF was due
> NOW...nothing! Slightly sore boobs...but only if I really prod at them!
> 
> Tomorrow I am going for another blood test to check that everything is progressing as it should. Hoping all is fine :baby:
> 
> This is a lucky thread and we will all be in the Pregnant and over 30 thread soon...I just know it!
> Good Luck to all of you on getting your :bfp:
> Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way!


Congrats *Babysa* !!!!!!!!! So happy for you! I loved reading your post it made me smile!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

congrats babysa :)
happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## sasha0430

congrats babysa :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

*Babysa* that's wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!

*Any testing updates breezy and others?*:shrug:

*Newbie* - yay for pos opk! We have been traveling like crazy and my sleep schedule is off plus I have a tummy thing going on right now (i feel prettu sick) so I have no idea where I am in my cycle and i havent been up for dtd since sunday. I either o'ed earlier this week, in which case our bd timing was good, or I'm gearing up to o any day, in which case we have time for more dtd this weekend. I'm not sure-we are pretty off schedule so I'm thinking this probably won't be our month but we shall see. My opk today had some color but definitely not a full positive but that doesn't really tell me much since I haven't been taking them regularly. My cm does seem to have died down and my boobs are heavier so that's why i suspect o may already have occured. Just gotta get that thermometer in my mouth at 6am! I am a terrible smep participant this month...As for you-Have fun and fx'ed!

Ladies, wishing each and every one of us so much :dust:

Lucky thread indeed!! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> How long is your LP *Breezy*? If tomorrow is 12DPO but AF doesn't come until Monday it seems like 16 days if my math is right? Or 15? :wacko: Can't wait until you test! Hold out as long as you can!! :hugs: FX!!!!
> 
> Get well soon *Zeez*!! :hugs:
> 
> FX everyone and dust!
> :dust:
> 
> Yes your math is correct 16 day lp. I really don't have any symptoms besides some minor cramping, my stomach is upset all the time and I'm hungry all of the time but that's normal for me (except for the upset stomach). My bbs or nips don't hurt which makes me nervous. I may stop and pick up a test for tomorrow morning on our way home tonight. I hate that :bfn: but I'm tired of waiting this time more other so than previous months. :wacko:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

So did you test? I'm good...on our way to first u/s so FX!!! For both of us :hugs:



Newbie32 said:


> PS: opk this morning finally starting to show some color!! Woohoo...hoping it turns full positive in the next day or so




Newbie32 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> PS: opk this morning finally starting to show some color!! Woohoo...hoping it turns full positive in the next day or so
> 
> Woohoo! Get to BDing!!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...O alert DH...:haha:
> 
> Edited for update: so very nearly positive now!!! Yeehaa, faith in opks has been restored!!!
> 
> Time for lots of :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I think it's time for lots of :sex: :sex: :sex: is the more correct statement! Get to it :flower:


----------



## nikkih1288

Congrats Babysa. Happy and Healthy Nine months to you !!!!

I am starting my fertile time on Sunday. I told dh I want to :sex: every other day starting tonight until I'm due for AF. I am hopeful this could be our month. I have been taking geritol and dh has been wearing looser boxer briefs. I have also been enjoying the time to have a few drinks. Fingers crossed. We go to the high risk doctor on July 16th! I'd like to be pregnant by then. But, won't know until the following week. At that point I prob won't even have implanted.


----------



## MD1223

*Babysa* Awesome!!! Congrats! :happydance: Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months! 

And, wishing the rest of you ladies happy :sex:ing and testing! Sending lots of :dust: for our thread! 

:hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

Only 11 dpo here. Can't test until at least tomorrow morning. :) Woke up this morning feeling o like pains on my right side. Cautiously hopeful. :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies.
7 days late, no sign of AF is possible I ovulated later than I thought but we will see. Had BFN Monday not testing again yet. Was convinced AF was coming today but nothing.


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates Baby SA !! H&H 9 months too you. 

Sorry about the BFN loukachu - hope it turns into a BFP soon.

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone - sure I'll be better soon. Just annoyed that I can't take anything effective in the 2ww just in case.


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> Only 11 dpo here. Can't test until at least tomorrow morning. :) Woke up this morning feeling o like pains on my right side. Cautiously hopeful. :)

I've been having the same thing on and off for a few days, hope it's a good sign! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Only 11 dpo here. Can't test until at least tomorrow morning. :) Woke up this morning feeling o like pains on my right side. Cautiously hopeful. :)
> 
> I've been having the same thing on and off for a few days, hope it's a good sign! :)Click to expand...

:) Me too. This tww is killing me!!


----------



## poppy13

Congrats babysa! So lovely!
Fx'ed for more bfp's xx


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats *Babysa* 

*Baking* and *Luna* it's killing me too! 

*Chezek* How was the u/s? How exciting!

I did test but I'm not super happy with the results. It was a super faint faint bfp, not sure if my mind was playing on tricks on me or the fact I woke up 3x's last night to pee. So I will be waiting until Monday to test again if af doesn't get me first.


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> Congrats *Babysa*
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* it's killing me too!
> 
> *Chezek* How was the u/s? How exciting!
> 
> I did test but I'm not super happy with the results. It was a super faint faint bfp, not sure if my mind was playing on tricks on me or the fact I woke up 3x's last night to pee. So I will be waiting until Monday to test again if af doesn't get me first.

What?!?! Was the line pink? Send us a pic! Ahhh! I hope this is it! 

Keeping everything crossed for you ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Yeah breezy post a pic!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats ladies to all the :bfp: Im in my fertile period now..trying to BD every other day then every day when get positive OPK. get a break tonight then BD again tomorrow:haha: This is becoming a chore:haha: 
hope this is our month!


----------



## Breezy81

I will see if I can add it tonight. It was the one with the + or neg lines. 

I thought with these cramps, it was for sure but now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to stay hopeful the odds of getting a bfp at 12dpo is slim. So my fingers and toes are still crossed [-o&lt;


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Congrats ladies to all the :bfp: Im in my fertile period now..trying to BD every other day then every day when get positive OPK. get a break tonight then BD again tomorrow:haha: This is becoming a chore:haha:
> hope this is our month!


i am glad I'm not the only one that feels like it is a chore !


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> I will see if I can add it tonight. It was the one with the + or neg lines.
> 
> I thought with these cramps, it was for sure but now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to stay hopeful the odds of getting a bfp at 12dpo is slim. So my fingers and toes are still crossed [-o&lt;

Whoa we really need a pic!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> I will see if I can add it tonight. It was the one with the + or neg lines.
> 
> I thought with these cramps, it was for sure but now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to stay hopeful the odds of getting a bfp at 12dpo is slim. So my fingers and toes are still crossed [-o&lt;

I hope so, Breezy! Good luck!! Fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> *Babysa* that's wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> *Any testing updates breezy and others?*:shrug:
> 
> *Newbie* - yay for pos opk! We have been traveling like crazy and my sleep schedule is off plus I have a tummy thing going on right now (i feel prettu sick) so I have no idea where I am in my cycle and i havent been up for dtd since sunday. I either o'ed earlier this week, in which case our bd timing was good, or I'm gearing up to o any day, in which case we have time for more dtd this weekend. I'm not sure-we are pretty off schedule so I'm thinking this probably won't be our month but we shall see. My opk today had some color but definitely not a full positive but that doesn't really tell me much since I haven't been taking them regularly. My cm does seem to have died down and my boobs are heavier so that's why i suspect o may already have occured. Just gotta get that thermometer in my mouth at 6am! I am a terrible smep participant this month...As for you-Have fun and fx'ed!
> 
> Ladies, wishing each and every one of us so much :dust:
> 
> Lucky thread indeed!! :happydance:

Oh I hope you still managed to catch that eggy if you did O earlier in the week! I am hoping to see a full positive this morning so FX for us both!

Got DH on the job last night :blush: I think it is going to be a looooong weekend ahead!!!

Congrats BabySA, excellent to see some more BFP's here! I hope we can all make it over to the new thread really soon.

Breezy - sounds so promising, cant wait to see a pic!!!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Clarkeyness said:


> Congrats ladies to all the :bfp: Im in my fertile period now..trying to BD every other day then every day when get positive OPK. get a break tonight then BD again tomorrow:haha: This is becoming a chore:haha:
> hope this is our month!

I Know how you feel clarkeyness!! FX this is your month!!!

:dust:


----------



## Kmae

Babysa:happydance: woohoo for your BFP. Than you so much for sharing your story with us! 

Breezy, OMG I just cant stand the suspense! 

:dust: To all and successful testing. I feel another BFP coming on this thread!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> Congrats Babysa. Happy and Healthy Nine months to you !!!!
> 
> I am starting my fertile time on Sunday. I told dh I want to :sex: every other day starting tonight until I'm due for AF. I am hopeful this could be our month. I have been taking geritol and dh has been wearing looser boxer briefs. I have also been enjoying the time to have a few drinks. Fingers crossed. We go to the high risk doctor on July 16th! I'd like to be pregnant by then. But, won't know until the following week. At that point I prob won't even have implanted.

Yeah every other day is the best way to do it!!! GL and FX for you *nikkih*! I really really hope you catch that eggy this month! :hugs:



Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies.
> 7 days late, no sign of AF is possible I ovulated later than I thought but we will see. Had BFN Monday not testing again yet. Was convinced AF was coming today but nothing.

No AF is great news!!! When will you test if AF still doesn't show? Do you have a target date? It's been 4 days since Monday so you could test again soon. Not that I'm pressuring you to :test: or anything but how can you wait!??!?! I'm on the edge of my seat for you :wacko: :dohh:



Breezy81 said:


> Congrats *Babysa*
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* it's killing me too!
> 
> *Chezek* How was the u/s? How exciting!
> 
> I did test but I'm not super happy with the results. It was a super faint faint bfp, not sure if my mind was playing on tricks on me or the fact I woke up 3x's last night to pee. So I will be waiting until Monday to test again if af doesn't get me first.

*Breezy* - ANY line is a BFP!!! Faint or not...it means there is hCG in your system or the line wouldn't appear! Try getting one of those FRER sticks and trying again!! They are more sensitive and give you a reading with lower amounts of hCG in your urine. Test with FMU again tomorrow. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!! Cautiously of course but this feels so right...like it's your turn! :hugs: Yay!

Oh and my U/S went well! No heartbeat yet as it's too early at 5 weeks but we got to see the yolk sac and the pregnancy is in the uterus, so not ectopic. Good stuff :thumbup: I'm soooo excited for you now though...you have to do another :test: :flower:



Clarkeyness said:


> Congrats ladies to all the :bfp: Im in my fertile period now..trying to BD every other day then every day when get positive OPK. get a break tonight then BD again tomorrow:haha: This is becoming a chore:haha:
> hope this is our month!

*Clarkey* - FX for you and good luck with SMEP. I think that and Musinex is what did the trick for me! Go get that eggg!!! :sex:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh and I forgot to say:

:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:


----------



## luna_19

that's so exciting mrschezek! is there a reason you got to have a scan so early? I thought most people have to wait until 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> that's so exciting mrschezek! is there a reason you got to have a scan so early? I thought most people have to wait until 10-12 weeks.

Luna your chart looks fantastic!!!

FX for your BFP this month!!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey MrsChezek not sure when i will test again. Don't want another BFN and still half expecting AF to show. Maybe test Sunday...


----------



## poppy13

Congrats mrs chezek!
:dust: to all! Xx


----------



## babysa

Thanks lovely ladies for your congratulations! Going today for my cumulative bloods to see if my hcg is progressing.

This thread seems to be bubbling with excitement!!!! It's got such a great feeling about it.

For all of you waiting to test...good luck! 
For all of you ovulating...get bd'ing ;-)
For all of you in the 2WW...don't stress if you dont feel any symptoms...I didn't feel any either...so no symptoms doesn't mean you're out!

Can't wait for you to join us in the other thread!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Congrats babysa! So happy for you! 
Breezy- Did you test again yet? Fx for a darker line this time!

Afm- moving into mom and dads this weekend. Busy busy. Had strong o pains last night but because of packing and the move haven't had a chance to bd since Monday night Tuesday morning. I don't think that was soon enough beforehand but if I remember right little swimmers can live up to three or four days, so I am not out yet! We will know in a couple weeks. 

My brother has also been in town this week with his kids who are 9 mos and 3. I am in love. Being able to spend time with them has really made me want one of my own. My urge was strong before, but now it is through the roof! Fx for all of us that this is our month!! :dust:


----------



## Breezy81

I did not test again, I am scared too so I am waiting until Monday for af or I will test again. I thought it would be a strong line and this was not at all so freaked me out. The "line" I saw was gone when I got home so couldn't send a pic. :dohh:

I have the worst cramps which I usually don't get before af but since my progestrone was so high it could be my uterus shedding. :shrug: Some moments I feel like it's my month but others I don't, only time will tell. 

*Chezek* such great news! :happydance:

*Babysa* GL on your levels going up

*Lou* What cd are you on?

*Baking* and *Luna* Did you test yet? 

Thank you so much everyone for your well wishes. It means the world. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> that's so exciting mrschezek! is there a reason you got to have a scan so early? I thought most people have to wait until 10-12 weeks.

Your temp keeps rising! Yay :happydance: Chart's looking much better, huh? :hugs: 

Most people don't get a scan until week 7 or 8. I guess my doc is overly cautious because he's worked with many high risk patients. So he likes to keep his eye on things up close. Also, he told me that his wife had two miscarriages, both of which happened around week 7-9 but she didn't find out until her scan on week 12 and he thought it was cruel to leave a woman thinking she's still preggers for all those extra weeks. So he starts early and does weekly scans to follow the growth so if something goes awry, he'll know as soon as possible. I'm doing every other week as I thought weekly was a bit too much scanning for my taste but he's also done studies on the effects of the u/s on the fetus and made me feel like it is safe.


----------



## MrsChezek

Follow your gut *Breezy*! If you're not ready to retest, don't. Wait it out :hugs: 

*Baking* did you test yet?

*Luna*, when are you planning to test? You're 12 DPO as well today...yay!

LOTS AND LOTS OF DUST for you ALL!!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

:hug:


----------



## luna_19

No early testing for me! Af is due Sunday but we're going away until Thursday so if by some miracle she doesn't show I'll test when we get home.

Not going too far away so still will be able to check in, hoping to see my testing buddies get their bfps in the next few days :D


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> No early testing for me! Af is due Sunday but we're going away until Thursday so if by some miracle she doesn't show I'll test when we get home.
> 
> Not going too far away so still will be able to check in, hoping to see my testing buddies get their bfps in the next few days :D

Now THAT is patience! Your chart looks fabulous with a beautiful 7dpo dip!

I'm so excited for everyone whose symptoms and charts are looking so promising!

Afm, my stomach pains are subsiding (had a gastro sickness) and I'm feeling better. Temp this am confirms I have yet to ovulate so bd'ing is high on the weekend agenda! Now my ewcm needs to return - my body attempted ovulation last week and failed I think. Lots of travel and stres so our mini vacation today through Tuesday may be just what my body needs.

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> I did not test again, I am scared too so I am waiting until Monday for af or I will test again. I thought it would be a strong line and this was not at all so freaked me out. The "line" I saw was gone when I got home so couldn't send a pic. :dohh:
> 
> I have the worst cramps which I usually don't get before af but since my progestrone was so high it could be my uterus shedding. :shrug: Some moments I feel like it's my month but others I don't, only time will tell.
> 
> *Chezek* such great news! :happydance:
> 
> *Babysa* GL on your levels going up
> 
> *Lou* What cd are you on?
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* Did you test yet?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your well wishes. It means the world. :hugs:


Am on cd36 AF 8 days overdue I know people have usually had a BFP by now. Kept running to the loo all day expecting AF but nothing...


----------



## Breezy81

Loukachu said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I did not test again, I am scared too so I am waiting until Monday for af or I will test again. I thought it would be a strong line and this was not at all so freaked me out. The "line" I saw was gone when I got home so couldn't send a pic. :dohh:
> 
> I have the worst cramps which I usually don't get before af but since my progestrone was so high it could be my uterus shedding. :shrug: Some moments I feel like it's my month but others I don't, only time will tell.
> 
> *Chezek* such great news! :happydance:
> 
> *Babysa* GL on your levels going up
> 
> *Lou* What cd are you on?
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* Did you test yet?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your well wishes. It means the world. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Am on cd36 AF 8 days overdue I know people have usually had a BFP by now. Kept running to the loo all day expecting AF but nothing...Click to expand...

Are your cycles always long? Maybe you O'd later than you thought :shrug: My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I did not test again, I am scared too so I am waiting until Monday for af or I will test again. I thought it would be a strong line and this was not at all so freaked me out. The "line" I saw was gone when I got home so couldn't send a pic. :dohh:
> 
> I have the worst cramps which I usually don't get before af but since my progestrone was so high it could be my uterus shedding. :shrug: Some moments I feel like it's my month but others I don't, only time will tell.
> 
> *Chezek* such great news! :happydance:
> 
> *Babysa* GL on your levels going up
> 
> *Lou* What cd are you on?
> 
> *Baking* and *Luna* Did you test yet?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your well wishes. It means the world. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Am on cd36 AF 8 days overdue I know people have usually had a BFP by now. Kept running to the loo all day expecting AF but nothing...Click to expand...
> 
> Are your cycles always long? Maybe you O'd later than you thought :shrug: My fingers and toes are crossed for you.Click to expand...

Usually 28-30 days. Possible I ovulated later but who knows am trying to stay hopeful


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Follow your gut *Breezy*! If you're not ready to retest, don't. Wait it out :hugs:
> 
> *Baking* did you test yet?
> 
> *Luna*, when are you planning to test? You're 12 DPO as well today...yay!
> 
> LOTS AND LOTS OF DUST for you ALL!!!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> :hug:

I caved and tested this morning but it was stark white bfn. :( But I'm not out yet. I just feel different this month and am still hopeful. Got a busy weekend ahead so the next time I can test is Monday so hopefully my temps will go back up a bit. I slept horribly (in anticipation of testing) last night so I know my temps today are off. I barely got an hour or two of sleep and I know that's not enough to get an accurate temp reading!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking it's not over yet!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: baking it's not over yet!

Nope, it isn't!!! :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Hang in there baking :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: baking it's not over yet!
> 
> Nope, it isn't!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

That's the spirit baking!! You're not out til she shows. :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## Loukachu

Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF

:hugs:


Omg look my temp is still up!


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Omg look my temp is still up!Click to expand...

:hugs *Lou*! You're still not out...did you recently come off BCP? Or are your cycles pretty darn regular?

YAY *Luna*!!!! How exciting! :happydance:
FX and dust!!
:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Omg look my temp is still up!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs *Lou*! You're still not out...did you recently come off BCP? Or are your cycles pretty darn regular?
> 
> YAY *Luna*!!!! How exciting! :happydance:
> FX and dust!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Cycles usually pretty regular not been on BCP x


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Omg look my temp is still up!Click to expand...

Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Loukachu said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Omg look my temp is still up!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs *Lou*! You're still not out...did you recently come off BCP? Or are your cycles pretty darn regular?
> 
> YAY *Luna*!!!! How exciting! :happydance:
> FX and dust!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Cycles usually pretty regular not been on BCP xClick to expand...

Can you go see your doctor? I would just to know what is going on! GL :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Omg look my temp is still up!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs *Lou*! You're still not out...did you recently come off BCP? Or are your cycles pretty darn regular?
> 
> YAY *Luna*!!!! How exciting! :happydance:
> FX and dust!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Cycles usually pretty regular not been on BCP xClick to expand...
> 
> Can you go see your doctor? I would just to know what is going on! GL :hugs:Click to expand...

Going to wait it out a bit and see what happens and go to doc if over 2 weeks late x


----------



## Breezy81

:happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?

*baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?

*Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:


Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:


----------



## Veganlily

Breezy81 said:


> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:

Well that is annoying! But I think your plan is really good. Good everything crossed for you and for *Luna*, *baking* and *Lou* too! Xoxoxoxo

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:

Thanks Hun, I was too but going to wait it out for a while now. Stay positive sweetie both ok untiil AF turns up xx


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> Well that is annoying! But I think your plan is really good. Good everything crossed for you and for *Luna*, *baking* and *Lou* too! Xoxoxoxo
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks lovely xxx


----------



## luna_19

Breezy81 said:


> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:

Breezy good for you for waiting, I really hope you get your bfp in a few days!


The only chance of me testing earlier than Thursday is IF I am late and hubby can't stand the suspense :haha:

I'm really wishing right now that I started temping sooner so I would know when my temp usually drops! Ugh, that's what I get for being stubborn :dohh:

Oh and my only real symptom right now is extremely sensitive nipples, I thought I was just imagining it after MrsChezek mentioned it was one of her symptoms but yesterday and today have proven it is not just in my head. Bbs aren't sore at all just kind of achey/tingly off and on and ov like cramps off and on since about 9 dpo.


----------



## Kmae

Lou, baking, Luna, Breezy:dust: and got my fingers crossed for you! I just know I'm going to see a BFP on this thread soon!


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> Breezy good for you for waiting, I really hope you get your bfp in a few days!
> 
> 
> The only chance of me testing earlier than Thursday is IF I am late and hubby can't stand the suspense :haha:
> 
> I'm really wishing right now that I started temping sooner so I would know when my temp usually drops! Ugh, that's what I get for being stubborn :dohh:
> 
> Oh and my only real symptom right now is extremely sensitive nipples, I thought I was just imagining it after MrsChezek mentioned it was one of her symptoms but yesterday and today have proven it is not just in my head. Bbs aren't sore at all just kind of achey/tingly off and on and ov like cramps off and on since about 9 dpo.Click to expand...

Good for you for waiting! I'm having a hell of a time. I went and bought the test I normally use, they were out of them last week so I had to buy the bunk ones.... lessen learned, next time I will wait.

I'm waiting for sore bbs, I keep touching them hoping they will be sore. :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies, been laying a bit low waiting for o to happen this month and pretty sure I o'd last night  roll on another tww!

You girls are all doing so well with your twws!!! I have everything crossed for you. Luna your chart still looks great! Breezy I really hope she stays away, and you too baking and Lou!

Lily, any signs of o?

Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.

I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!

:dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!


----------



## Kmae

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies, been laying a bit low waiting for o to happen this month and pretty sure I o'd last night  roll on another tww!
> 
> You girls are all doing so well with your twws!!! I have everything crossed for you. Luna your chart still looks great! Breezy I really hope she stays away, and you too baking and Lou!
> 
> Lily, any signs of o?
> 
> Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.
> 
> I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!
> 
> :dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!

Yay for EWCM! :happydance:GL! Hoping to join you in the tww in the next couple of days!


----------



## Loukachu

Kmae said:


> Lou, baking, Luna, Breezy:dust: and got my fingers crossed for you! I just know I'm going to see a BFP on this thread soon!

Thank you Hun x


----------



## Loukachu

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies, been laying a bit low waiting for o to happen this month and pretty sure I o'd last night  roll on another tww!
> 
> You girls are all doing so well with your twws!!! I have everything crossed for you. Luna your chart still looks great! Breezy I really hope she stays away, and you too baking and Lou!
> 
> Lily, any signs of o?
> 
> Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.
> 
> I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!
> 
> :dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!

Hi, glad you are feeling so upbeat and positive about this month. FX for you and yay for ewcm


----------



## ZeeZ

Looks like this thread is getting set for an explosion of BFP, good luck everone. Hope thay start rolling in soon.


----------



## Loukachu

ZeeZ said:


> Looks like this thread is getting set for an explosion of BFP, good luck everone. Hope thay start rolling in soon.

I am thinking exactly the same. :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## poppy13

Seems like some bfp's are on their way! I'm waiting to O in a couple of days so I'm hoping i'll be lucky this month.
:dust: to all x


----------



## Newbie32

GL ladies!!!

I have such a good feeling about this thread, I'm sure lots of bfps on their way now!!!

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> Seems like some bfp's are on their way! I'm waiting to O in a couple of days so I'm hoping i'll be lucky this month.
> :dust: to all x

GL xx


----------



## Loukachu

Am really hoping we see some BFPs in this thread soon xxx


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:

I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.Click to expand...

Still nothing lots of cramping and feeling sick and lots of cm which I keep thinking is AF on its way! FX for your testing tomorrow x


----------



## bakingbabe

Loukachu said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Still nothing lots of cramping and feeling sick and lots of cm which I keep thinking is AF on its way! FX for your testing tomorrow xClick to expand...

Thanks, I know the feeling. AF did that to me last month, cramping and lots of cm before she showed her face. I hate that!! I hope AF stays away from you. 

I have pinching o-like pains yesterday and noticed some heavier cramps (but nothing too heavy or AF like) when I hadn't eaten in a while. I was so busy making cakes and cupcakes between a gumpaste flower class and a two year old's birthday party that I forgot to eat. Whoops.


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies, been laying a bit low waiting for o to happen this month and pretty sure I o'd last night  roll on another tww!
> 
> You girls are all doing so well with your twws!!! I have everything crossed for you. Luna your chart still looks great! Breezy I really hope she stays away, and you too baking and Lou!
> 
> Lily, any signs of o?
> 
> Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.
> 
> I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!
> 
> :dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!

Hi there-yay for o! Not yet though I think my opk's are getting a little darker and temp plummeted so I'm guessing maybe soon- Tuesday or so. Such a weird schedule this month so I'm not surprised its even later than normal. Will keep you posted and Gl as you enter the 2ww!


----------



## nikkih1288

Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Still nothing lots of cramping and feeling sick and lots of cm which I keep thinking is AF on its way! FX for your testing tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I know the feeling. AF did that to me last month, cramping and lots of cm before she showed her face. I hate that!! I hope AF stays away from you.
> 
> I have pinching o-like pains yesterday and noticed some heavier cramps (but nothing too heavy or AF like) when I hadn't eaten in a while. I was so busy making cakes and cupcakes between a gumpaste flower class and a two year old's birthday party that I forgot to eat. Whoops.Click to expand...

Yes am hoping AF stays away but am thinking she is coming... Waiting game now.


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: *Luna* Are you going to break and test early?
> 
> *baking* When are you going to test again? Any other symptoms?
> 
> *Lou* I was hoping that :bfp: would show up for you today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Last night I got an idea to test the test so I put it under water. The slight bfp line came up with water. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up again like last month, I'm glad I haven't tested again yet. I'm going back to the test I normally use, these are no good! Only 2 more days until testing, not really any symptoms but I know I'm not completey out until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Trying my best to remain positive.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:
> 
> Breezy good for you for waiting, I really hope you get your bfp in a few days!
> 
> 
> The only chance of me testing earlier than Thursday is IF I am late and hubby can't stand the suspense :haha:
> 
> I'm really wishing right now that I started temping sooner so I would know when my temp usually drops! Ugh, that's what I get for being stubborn :dohh:
> 
> Oh and my only real symptom right now is extremely sensitive nipples, I thought I was just imagining it after MrsChezek mentioned it was one of her symptoms but yesterday and today have proven it is not just in my head. Bbs aren't sore at all just kind of achey/tingly off and on and ov like cramps off and on since about 9 dpo.Click to expand...

That's a fantastic symptom to have!!!! FX for you and can't wait to Thursday :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(

Aww sweetie-can you just have a really honest conversation with him about what's going on and how he is feeling? Alternatively, can you just get him a bit tipsy??


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(

Did you try talking to him? That's a tough situation. At first when we started trying my dh was a little nervous so we went through a few months of that. Communication is key. Putting on something sexy might work, it worked for me to take his/my mind of ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer. 
I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo


----------



## poppy13

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Soooo happy for you!
What were your symptoms if you had any?
heres to a h&h 9 months x


----------



## Goldfish

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS Breezy81!! So happy for you! I've been lurking in this thread and haven't really had anything to report, apart from that I'm currently 11DPO and trying to wait till I'm "late" before testing! I got a big temp dip at 7DPO, which I've never had before...

Good luck to everyone else! Anyone else in the TWW?


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

Yay!! Yay!! Yay!!! 

Congrats, Breezy!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations breezy! I had a good feeling about this month for you. H+H 9 months to you.

nikkih - sorry about DH. Hope he comes around in time. Have you told him that you're fertile andhe feels pressured or does he not know its time?

good luck baking and lou - maybe we can make it a hat trick.

anyone else testing soon?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

YAAAAAY!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! See, we all knew that faint line was for real! H&H 9 months to you! Slowly but surely we're all migrating to the expecting thread! :happydance:


----------



## Kmae

Breezy!!!:happydance::dance::wohoo: I just knew this was your month!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Kmae

nikkih1288 said:


> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(

Oh Nikkih, you may want to put something sexy on- men are so visual! I agree with the other ladies in having a good talk with him maybe over a beer or glass of wine. Thirdly, you can rent a movie that has some good sex screens in them. GL.


----------



## nikkih1288

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

Congrats breezy! happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## nikkih1288

Breezy81 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(
> 
> Did you try talking to him? That's a tough situation. At first when we started trying my dh was a little nervous so we went through a few months of that. Communication is key. Putting on something sexy might work, it worked for me to take his/my mind of ttc. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have tried. We are living with his parents for a little while and I think that is part of what is killing it. No alone time ugh! Not practical to dress sexy, no spontaneous sex. I really am bummed out. I tried talking him but I feel like it goes in one ear and out the other :( Right now I really want to run away and hide.


----------



## Breezy81

Thank you all so much for your wonderful support. I'm on my phone but when I get home I'll send my symptoms and a better message! I'm in shock


----------



## Breezy81

nikkih1288 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(
> 
> Did you try talking to him? That's a tough situation. At first when we started trying my dh was a little nervous so we went through a few months of that. Communication is key. Putting on something sexy might work, it worked for me to take his/my mind of ttc. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried. We are living with his parents for a little while and I think that is part of what is killing it. No alone time ugh! Not practical to dress sexy, no spontaneous sex. I really am bummed out. I tried talking him but I feel like it goes in one ear and out the other :( Right now I really want to run away and hide.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. It's one of the hardest things our relationship has had to make it through so far and I have an ex and a step daughter. Living with his parents would be hard enough expecially while ttc. Take a deep breath and if you can get away go take sometime for yourself, retail therapy always helps me. :flower:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

nikkih1288 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(
> 
> Did you try talking to him? That's a tough situation. At first when we started trying my dh was a little nervous so we went through a few months of that. Communication is key. Putting on something sexy might work, it worked for me to take his/my mind of ttc. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried. We are living with his parents for a little while and I think that is part of what is killing it. No alone time ugh! Not practical to dress sexy, no spontaneous sex. I really am bummed out. I tried talking him but I feel like it goes in one ear and out the other :( Right now I really want to run away and hide.Click to expand...

I totally understand your situation. We just moved in with my parents for a little bit and it is awkward doing that in the same house as your mom and dad. My OH doesn't have an issue with it as it isn't his parents and I know my mom and dad don't care because I am grown but it is still weird. I would talk to him about it and maybe try to plan it for when either everyone isn't home or when they are asleep. That may help him feel more comfortable. Also, does his family know that you guys are ttc? If not that may be part of why he feels awkward about it. I would just talk to him and find out his feelings on the whole thing.


----------



## Breezy81

I'm in such shock I can't believe this, after 2 long years of heart break it's finally my turn. Just goes to show never give up even when you want to. 

This month was different, my attitude about it changed I just knew in my heart this was really our month. :shrug: I drank decaf green tea from af to O, took my last round of clomid (not as perscribed, I know shame on me but it worked), attacked my dh whenever I had the chance :blush: (no schedule even though it happened to be 10days in a row), quit ALL fast food, took prental vitamins and drink morning shakes with more vitamins. 

My symptoms are cramps starting at 8dpo, really bad 11dpo. I'm a little tired but life has been hectic with the holiday. Had headaches everyday starting at 8dpo, which I NEVER get headaches and I was really wet downstairs which never happens. :blush: 12dpo my stomach felt like I did a thousand sit ups everytime I would sit up or stand up. I'm ALWAYS hungry and never feel full and I don't feel the greatest after I eat. Constipation on and off but for me that's normal around af. The last one was weird dreams expecially sex dreams about my dh :blush:
The thing I kept waiting for was sore bbs and they still aren't sore just really itchy for the last few days. 

I go for blood work tomorrow and we are praying for the good #'s. :thumbup:

*Baking*, *Lou* and *Luna*....any news yet?

Thank you all again for such strong support, it truely means the world. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy, no news yet. Holding off testing til tomorrow. :) But my temp went up today at 14 dpo. ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Positive on OPK friday, sat...temps up today!! yeah for ovulating!! :) BD every other day..and will again tomorrow..I hope this is our month!! geez, this is month number 11. 

Sorry nikki, :hugs: Just make him do it. im sure he wont complain when your in the middle of BD. Explain to him this is the only time this month and if he wants a baby too then he better get :sex:


----------



## luna_19

Omg breezy I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy, no news yet. Holding off testing til tomorrow. :) But my temp went up today at 14 dpo. ?!?!?!?!

Wwwwhhhhoooooooo! Your temps look good. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
:yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Positive on OPK friday, sat...temps up today!! yeah for ovulating!! :) BD every other day..and will again tomorrow..I hope this is our month!! geez, this is month number 11.
> 
> Sorry nikki, :hugs: Just make him do it. im sure he wont complain when your in the middle of BD. Explain to him this is the only time this month and if he wants a baby too then he better get :sex:

Yay for ovulating is right! Get em girl


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo
> 
> Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm on
:cloud9: today. I'm due St. Paddys day...no green beers for me this year :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie32 said:


> Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.
> 
> I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!
> 
> :dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!

Newbie, that's THE attitude to take on! Right after I realized that I can only do the best I can and the rest is left to chance/God/fate/whatever your belief is, I got my BFP! Letting go is key as your whole body relaxes. FX for you!!!!
:dust:



Breezy81 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Breezy good for you for waiting, I really hope you get your bfp in a few days!
> 
> 
> The only chance of me testing earlier than Thursday is IF I am late and hubby can't stand the suspense :haha:
> 
> I'm really wishing right now that I started temping sooner so I would know when my temp usually drops! Ugh, that's what I get for being stubborn :dohh:
> 
> Oh and my only real symptom right now is extremely sensitive nipples, I thought I was just imagining it after MrsChezek mentioned it was one of her symptoms but yesterday and today have proven it is not just in my head. Bbs aren't sore at all just kind of achey/tingly off and on and ov like cramps off and on since about 9 dpo.
> 
> Good for you for waiting! I'm having a hell of a time. I went and bought the test I normally use, they were out of them last week so I had to buy the bunk ones.... lessen learned, next time I will wait.
> 
> I'm waiting for sore bbs, I keep touching them hoping they will be sore. :haha:Click to expand...

Well this certainly proves that everyone is different!!! I had sore bbs and got a BFP and Breezy didn't and STILL got a BFP!!! So everyone just stay positive, try to relax as much as you can and of course BD your hearts out!! :winkwink:



bakingbabe said:


> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.

Baking you are SO next!!!! Your temps look great and I'm sooo excited! It has to be good news if your temps went UP on 14DPO :hugs: I'll be SO SO SO mad at the world if this is your body toying with you!!



nikkih1288 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck ladies. I am fertile right now and dh does not seem interested in sex at all :( so I am probably out this month too :(
> 
> Did you try talking to him? That's a tough situation. At first when we started trying my dh was a little nervous so we went through a few months of that. Communication is key. Putting on something sexy might work, it worked for me to take his/my mind of ttc. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried. We are living with his parents for a little while and I think that is part of what is killing it. No alone time ugh! Not practical to dress sexy, no spontaneous sex. I really am bummed out. I tried talking him but I feel like it goes in one ear and out the other :( Right now I really want to run away and hide.Click to expand...

I've mentioned this before, but my DH locked up too. It took a while but eventually he came around. It's hard for men - SO much pressure!!! Especially hard since they don't "function" well under stress and pressure :wacko: Have a heart to heart...or better yet, since you're not alone at all, get away! Go to the nearest hotel you can afford and book for the night, bring lingerie and surprise him. Tell him you missed him and wanted some alone time with him. GL chica!!! :hugs:



Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo
> 
> Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm on
> :cloud9: today. I'm due St. Paddys day...no green beers for me this year :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay for no St. Paddy's Day green beers! Unless the baby comes early of course :winkwink: I'm still beaming! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Positive on OPK friday, sat...temps up today!! yeah for ovulating!! :) BD every other day..and will again tomorrow..I hope this is our month!! geez, this is month number 11.
> 
> Sorry nikki, :hugs: Just make him do it. im sure he wont complain when your in the middle of BD. Explain to him this is the only time this month and if he wants a baby too then he better get :sex:
> 
> Yay for ovulating is right! Get em girlClick to expand...

Go Clarkey go!!!
:sex: :sex: :sex:
:happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

WOOOOOHOOOOOO Breezy!!!! 

That is FANTASTIC!

I so had a good feeling for you this month as well.....heres hoping its lucky July for all!!!

Congratulations & Happy & Healthy 9 months hun!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo
> 
> Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm on
> :cloud9: today. I'm due St. Paddys day...no green beers for me this year :happydance:Click to expand...

ooh if I get my bfp we'll be due on the same day! :)

so far so good, my first cd 27/14 dpo since january!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo
> 
> Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm on
> :cloud9: today. I'm due St. Paddys day...no green beers for me this year :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh if I get my bfp we'll be due on the same day! :)
> 
> so far so good, my first cd 27/14 dpo since january!Click to expand...

EVERYTHING crossed for you Luna - your chart still looks awesome!!!

:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo
> 
> Oh my gosh Breezy that is the awesomest news!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> :yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> Yay!!! I'm over the moon. We're on a roll girls!!! Big big hugs to ALL!!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm on :cloud9: today. I'm due St. Paddys day...no green beers for me this year :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh if I get my bfp we'll be due on the same day! :)
> 
> so far so good, my first cd 27/14 dpo since january!Click to expand...

I sure hope that happens! Everything is crossed for you.


----------



## tronmon

Thankful that I found this website!


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome Tronmon 

Its a great thread full of lovely ladies and I think its going to be very lucky for all of us very soon!

:dust:


----------



## Kmae

tronmon said:


> Thankful that I found this website!

Welcome :hi: you will get wonderful support on this thread! I hope you don't have to wit much longer for your BFP!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> tronmon said:
> 
> 
> Thankful that I found this website!
> 
> Welcome :hi: you will get wonderful support on this thread! I hope you don't have to wit much longer for your BFP!Click to expand...

Hope your little eggy comes out to play soon Kmae!!

:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been laying a bit low waiting for o to happen this month and pretty sure I o'd last night  roll on another tww!
> 
> You girls are all doing so well with your twws!!! I have everything crossed for you. Luna your chart still looks great! Breezy I really hope she stays away, and you too baking and Lou!
> 
> Lily, any signs of o?
> 
> Afm, I am having a positive month this month. We have done everything that we should have for smep, and I'm excited this month that I had ewcm for the first time.
> 
> I want to see us all over in the new thread ASAP!!!
> 
> :dust: for all, can't wait to see some bfps hopefully this week from you!!!
> 
> Hi there-yay for o! Not yet though I think my opk's are getting a little darker and temp plummeted so I'm guessing maybe soon- Tuesday or so. Such a weird schedule this month so I'm not surprised its even later than normal. Will keep you posted and Gl as you enter the 2ww!Click to expand...

Thanks Lily, hope to see you jump into the TWW really soon! I think there will probably at least be myself, kmae and you all calmly, patiently waiting the days out :winkwink:

Im still super SUPER positive and happy this month! I reckon its all the BFP's we've seen here lately. I hope they are infectious!!!!

Nikki, I hope you can get your dh to come around...I cant imagine how hard that would be. FX for you hun.

Who else has just started their tww? There is so much activity on this thread at the moment I am sure I am missing things!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.
> 
> Baking you are SO next!!!! Your temps look great and I'm sooo excited! It has to be good news if your temps went UP on 14DPO :hugs: I'll be SO SO SO mad at the world if this is your body toying with you!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, MrsChezek, I needed to hear that!! I woke up hubby this am and said my temp went UP!! He grunted and rolled over. Men, ha!!!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow. My temps went up today so I'm still hopeful. My burping is still here (hubby loves that) :) My temps went down yesterday so I was a little bummed but the rise today brings back some hope.
> 
> Baking you are SO next!!!! Your temps look great and I'm sooo excited! It has to be good news if your temps went UP on 14DPO :hugs: I'll be SO SO SO mad at the world if this is your body toying with you!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, MrsChezek, I needed to hear that!! I woke up hubby this am and said my temp went UP!! He grunted and rolled over. Men, ha!!!Click to expand...

FX and dust!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:
I've got everything crossed for you and will sleep with it all crossed :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

There are so many good looking charts on this thread I can't stop myself from coming back every few hours to see if there's any more announcements!!! All these eggies poppin' and TWW temps above the coverline. Lookin' good ladies!!!

*Kmae* - you'll be Oing in a couple days right? Nice steady temp line...gearing up nicely :thumbup:

*BIG* :hug: to ALL!!!!
I'm so excited!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Yay yay yay yay breezy!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gl and fx'ed baking!!

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

Yay that is great news. Congratulations xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> Tested this morning but BFN again... No AF

Hey lou, just so you know, it´s possible to get a BFP quite late, I had to wait till I was 25DPO ;)



Loukachu said:


> Still nothing lots of cramping and feeling sick and lots of cm which I keep thinking is AF on its way! FX for your testing tomorrow x

Fingers crossed :)



bakingbabe said:


> Thanks, I know the feeling. AF did that to me last month, cramping and lots of cm before she showed her face. I hate that!! I hope AF stays away from you.
> 
> I have pinching o-like pains yesterday and noticed some heavier cramps (but nothing too heavy or AF like) when I hadn't eaten in a while. I was so busy making cakes and cupcakes between a gumpaste flower class and a two year old's birthday party that I forgot to eat. Whoops.

I got those, so I hope this is it for you :)



Breezy81 said:


> OMG OMG OMG this is our month. The suspense is over I couldn't wait any longer.
> I got my :bfp: ladies on a digital this morning. :happydance::happydance:
> I just had that positive feeling this was it all month long. Whhhoooooo

Wow, congratulations breezy :D :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Temp went up this morning again (YAY!!) so I took a test this morning but it was a bfn. BUT I am not giving up, I am 15 dpo with temps rising each of the last two days which never has happened. Maybe it's just waiting til tomorrow (my birthday) to give me that bfp! :) I still have hope and keep those good luck thoughts coming my way!!

Luna, any news yet?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Baking* - your temps are doing great indeed! Did you use a FRER? Maybe your bean is just shy like *preg_pilot*'s was! Great attitude! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Temp went up this morning again (YAY!!) so I took a test this morning but it was a bfn. BUT I am not giving up, I am 15 dpo with temps rising each of the last two days which never has happened. Maybe it's just waiting til tomorrow (my birthday) to give me that bfp! :) I still have hope and keep those good luck thoughts coming my way!!
> 
> Luna, any news yet?

YAY!!!! Great positive attitude, your temps look great. Lots of positive thoughts headed your way. :thumbup:


----------



## MD1223

OMG!!!!! :happydance: YAY *Breezy*!!!! So excited for you! :wohoo: Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Excited for you to join our expecting thread! I bet you are on :cloud9:. How are you feeling today? 


Welcome, *Tronmon*. You will enjoy this thread and all the wonderful ladies.


*Baking* - sounds promising! I have everything crossed for you too! And, Happy early birthday!!! :cake:


*Luna* - thinking about you too lady! FX'd and sending lots of positive thoughts!


Good luck *Loukachu*. Keeping you in my thoughts too. Like Preg_P said, she didn't get a positive test until 25 dpo. So, FX'd. What kind of tests are you using? 


*Nikki* - I'm sorry about DH. I bet you it is b/c y'all are living at his parents. I know my DH would feel awkward in that situation. Maybe you guys could get away for a weekend during your fertile time? Or maybe you could butter him up with a romantic dinner, a little too much wine . . . How long do you think you will be at his parents? Thinking about you.


I have my first appt and U/S tomorrow morning. Praying everything is as it should be and that we can hear the heartbeat. 


Sending lots of :dust: ladies!!! So much positive energy on here! Loving it! :hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> *Baking* - your temps are doing great indeed! Did you use a FRER? Maybe your bean is just shy like *preg_pilot*'s was! Great attitude! :hugs:

I did use a FRER this morning. But I just feel different this time like this is the one so the bfn didn't bother me like it would have in previous months. I don't know how to describe it. I'm hoping the little bean wants to let me know on my birthday tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted! 
Lots of :dust: to all.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck baking!

Afm having longest cycle since ttc! Might just pick up some tests today :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck baking!
> 
> Afm having longest cycle since ttc! Might just pick up some tests today :)

Good luck, luna!! Your temps look great! 

I'm not sure what my body is doing to me atm but I'm trying to just go with the flow and pray for good results. :)


----------



## Kmae

Got my fingers crossed or you Luna and Baking:thumbup: it's looking very promising!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey all thanks for the encouragement. No chart this month but AF still not shown up. 

FX to everyone and looking forward to some more BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

*Baking* I'm shocked, great attitude hope you get that :bfp: soon! 

*Luna* Fx'd for you. :test: 

*Lou* wonder what is going on, when are you 2 weeks late?


----------



## MrsChezek

Yes *Luna*, :test:

I'm just so excited for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I'm chickening out! Maybe I'll get some tomorrow if she's still not here


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I'm chickening out! Maybe I'll get some tomorrow if she's still not here

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Joey1979

bakingbabe said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Baking* - your temps are doing great indeed! Did you use a FRER? Maybe your bean is just shy like *preg_pilot*'s was! Great attitude! :hugs:
> 
> I did use a FRER this morning. But I just feel different this time like this is the one so the bfn didn't bother me like it would have in previous months. I don't know how to describe it. I'm hoping the little bean wants to let me know on my birthday tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted!
> Lots of :dust: to all.Click to expand...

Goodluck *Bakingbabe*!!! Your chart looks amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy13

Joey1979 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Baking* - your temps are doing great indeed! Did you use a FRER? Maybe your bean is just shy like *preg_pilot*'s was! Great attitude! :hugs:
> 
> I did use a FRER this morning. But I just feel different this time like this is the one so the bfn didn't bother me like it would have in previous months. I don't know how to describe it. I'm hoping the little bean wants to let me know on my birthday tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted!
> Lots of :dust: to all.Click to expand...
> 
> Goodluck *Bakingbabe*!!! Your chart looks amazing!! :happydance:Click to expand...

This is all sounding brilliant! Hoping you get a wonderful bday present from your sticky bean! :dust:
x


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Luna & Baking this is so exciting!

I really feel like this is your month.

FX for the best birthday present ever baking! And Luna - such strength not to test!

May the witches stay away for nine months ladies!!

:hugs: :dust:

3dpo here...boring! Impossible to not be upbeat and positive with all of this excitement on this thread! Woohooo


----------



## MrsChezek

*Luna* - pst, she's not coming! LOOK at your temps...they're fantastic. AND if she dares show, she'll have to answer to me :gun: I'm soooo excited for you!!!
:hugs:

And you too *baking*! Keep us posted :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Well the great attitude didn't help. AF arrived today right on schedule. :( I really thought this was the month. What a crappy birthday gift from the universe. I'm off to wallow tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the positivity will return in a few days. 

Good luck to everyone and I'll check in later this week. :hugs:

I wish it was better news, ladies. I called and made an appt with the dr for next week. I'm hoping I'll get some answers then.


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> Well the great attitude didn't help. AF arrived today right on schedule. :( I really thought this was the month. What a crappy birthday gift from the universe. I'm off to wallow tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the positivity will return in a few days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I'll check in later this week. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was better news, ladies. I called and made an appt with the dr for next week. I'm hoping I'll get some answers then.

Oh baking I am so, so sorry to hear that :hugs:

And your chart looked so good as well....i hope you still manage to have a great birthday and get very spoilt by your DH. Our bodies can do cruel things to us sometimes...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> Well the great attitude didn't help. AF arrived today right on schedule. :( I really thought this was the month. What a crappy birthday gift from the universe. I'm off to wallow tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the positivity will return in a few days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I'll check in later this week. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was better news, ladies. I called and made an appt with the dr for next week. I'm hoping I'll get some answers then.

Hey Hun, sorry about :witch:
Hope you still enjoy your birthday :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Well the great attitude didn't help. AF arrived today right on schedule. :( I really thought this was the month. What a crappy birthday gift from the universe. I'm off to wallow tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the positivity will return in a few days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I'll check in later this week. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was better news, ladies. I called and made an appt with the dr for next week. I'm hoping I'll get some answers then.
> 
> Oh baking I am so, so sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> And your chart looked so good as well....i hope you still manage to have a great birthday and get very spoilt by your DH. Our bodies can do cruel things to us sometimes...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry baking, I know how disappointing this is...xoxo and lots of :hugs: and be sure to do something extra nice for yourself...we're here for you...


----------



## poppy13

So sorry baking. Thinking of you.
Also a very happy birthday to you!! Hope dh spoils you rotten and treat yourself to something nice x
:dust: to all x


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry baking. Thats hearbreaking. Have a happy bithday and go out for a birthday drink to take your mind off ttc for the day.


----------



## nikkih1288

Congrats tp all the bfp's and good luck to everyone. I will not be around anymore totally devestated dh wants to wait to try :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking, really thought this was going to be your month

Nikkih I'm sorry hopefully you can convince him and be back in no time

Well 2 days late and bfn for me :( ugh I was so worried this would happen, maybe I didn't really ovulate at all :(


----------



## Breezy81

*Baking* I'm so sorry to hear that. At least you are making moves for the future by going to the doctor. They will help you find answers. In the mean time have some drinks and enjoy your day. Happy Birthday! :wine:

*Nikki* We will be here watiting for you when you come back.

*Luna* I don't know that much about charting. Are you doing opk's with it or just charting?


----------



## luna_19

No I tried opks twice and both times never got a clear positive so decided to stop wasting my money...the weird thing is my cycle has consistently been 26 days whether or not I'm actually ovulating..oh well will test on Friday if af doesn't show by then.


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks for the support, ladies. It means a lot. I'm hoping 32 is the magic year when my dreams come true. Not really much of a birthday yet, been dealing with cramps all morning so it's made it pretty hard to do much but DH is going to take me out after lunch to shopping and a movie and he is making me a cake. Got lunch with a friend in a bit so I hope that cheers me up. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> No I tried opks twice and both times never got a clear positive so decided to stop wasting my money...the weird thing is my cycle has consistently been 26 days whether or not I'm actually ovulating..oh well will test on Friday if af doesn't show by then.

Luna, have you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility? That book talks alot about charting and how to read your charts. I'm definitely still learning but yesterday I looked at the book to see if she said anything about temps rising that late in the cycle (my thoughts were another chemical) but it really didn't say much about that. It did talk alot about annovary cycles and how you can see whether or not it is one. 
:hugs:


----------



## MD1223

I'm so sorry *Baking*. :hugs: I'm glad you have a nice birthday planned. Buy something good! :) Eat lots of cake, and, definitely have some :wine: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :hugs: 


*Luna* - sorry about the bfn. Keeping you in my thoughts! And, keeping everything crossed for you.


Sorry *Nikki*. :hugs: Hopefully, you will be back soon. Sometimes guys just need to make the decision on their own and not feel like someone else is making it for them. Maybe this break will turn him around quickly and you can come back full force and going strong.


----------



## luna_19

baking yeah I have read it, and tons of other books. if this isn't my cycle I'm going to ask my Dr to do bloodwork to confirm that I'm ovulating...I know I probably am since I have a very distinct first and second half of my cycle and well as ovulation signs.

I just wish if af was going to show she would hurry up so I can get on to next cycle, as it is I have my yearly pap scheduled for Monday so if she doesn't show soon I'll have to reschedule probably for next month :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> Well the great attitude didn't help. AF arrived today right on schedule. :( I really thought this was the month. What a crappy birthday gift from the universe. I'm off to wallow tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the positivity will return in a few days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I'll check in later this week. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was better news, ladies. I called and made an appt with the dr for next week. I'm hoping I'll get some answers then.

Big big hugs :hugs: That really really sucks! Life makes me so angry sometimes!!!!! :growlmad: that damned b!t(# :cry: I hope you're still managing to have a good birthday :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey everyone :hugs: to you all.
Feeling bleugh today. No AF but bloated, gassy and pain.


----------



## MrsChezek

Just poppin' by with :hug: for all of you...thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Luna - dont give up hope! Your temps are still nice and high and kind of look triphasic to me....hope that witch stays away for you! :dust: :dust:

Lou - hang in there luv! The same goes for you, i hope she stays away and you get that BFP! FX xx

Nikki- Im so sorry to hear that hun, hope to see you back on the board again soon!

Lily - any o news yet? Kmae, any for you?

4 dpo for me today...i feel a bit different this month and Im sure its not in my head! My temps are really flat - and this hasnt happened before (I am taking anything thats different as being good since the other months didnt get me a BFP -thanks Mrs Chezek for that advice- so i wake up eager to see what they are doing!

Kind of have a few odd sensations here and there around my lower stomach, uterus area...almost crampy but only really subtle.

Time will tell! Cheerful and positive and determined that one day, when it is supposed to be, I will fall pregnant, whether thats now or in 6 months, I will just have to be patient 

How are you other ladies in the TWW going? Any symptoms?

:dust: ladies & lots of :hugs: to you all. It really is lovely to have such a fantastic group of women here for support!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kmae

Baking, uuggg! Stupid AF. She is such a freekin downer! I hope you spirits lift up soon:hugs:

Luna & Lou I hope all this waiting has a happy ending!

MrsChezek, how are you feeling? Any early pg symptoms?

Newbie, actually I just got a +OPK an hour ago! Called my dr office and I'm all scheduled to do an IUI tomorrow. DH and I didn't BD last night so I am debating whether or to tonight or not. Not sure if DH can handle both???


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Baking, uuggg! Stupid AF. She is such a freekin downer! I hope you spirits lift up soon:hugs:
> 
> Luna & Lou I hope all this waiting has a happy ending!
> 
> MrsChezek, how are you feeling? Any early pg symptoms?
> 
> Newbie, actually I just got a +OPK an hour ago! Called my dr office and I'm all scheduled to do an IUI tomorrow. DH and I didn't BD last night so I am debating whether or to tonight or not. Not sure if DH can handle both???

LOL! Good luck with the IUI Kmae! Hope you manage to catch that little egg this month 

Cant wait to see you in the TWW!!!

:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck kmae!


----------



## Breezy81

Good luck *Kmae*

*Newbie* Great attitude 

*Luna* and *Lou* Hang in there, hope that :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: soon

I got my hcg results today, an 83, trying to stay positive. Feeling great other than that.

Lots of :dust: to all of you


----------



## Clarkeyness

nikkih1288 said:


> Congrats tp all the bfp's and good luck to everyone. I will not be around anymore totally devestated dh wants to wait to try :(

Nikki...im sooo sorry hun!! :hugs: Explain to him how important this is...I need my cycle buddy! :( Maybe if your not trying it will happen... :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks ladies! I'll keep you updated!

NikkIh, oh no! What reason did he give to wait?:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck Kmae!!! What did you decide to do last night?? My only early pg symptom that's consistent is enlarged bbs and nipples that are sensitive. Nausea comes and goes. Most of the time I feel I'll after I eat but some meals I feel good and that's a nice treat! Overall, not too bad...my back has been aching lately do getting a massage today.
FX for you buddy!!!
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

I'm still hanging in there :thumbup:


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> I'm still hanging in there :thumbup:

Good for you Hun. Still no AF for me...


----------



## Breezy81

Well good thing is....it's not over until the :witch: flies in

Much :dust: to you both


----------



## MrsChezek

FX for you *Lou* and *Luna*!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

*Baking* - How are you feeling dear? Hope to cramps subsided and you ended up having a good birthday. Which movie did you end up seeing? And more importantly, what cake did your DH bake for you??? Is he a baker like yourself? Mmmm I'd love some cake :cake:

Happy Hump Day ladies!!! I just realized that has a double meaning...I guess you should all just hump tonight for some good luck :winkwink: Half way to the weekend...yay.


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> I'm still hanging in there :thumbup:

Keeping everything crossed for you Luna!

Every day she stays away you are a little step closer!!

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Breezy81 said:


> Well good thing is....it's not over until the :witch: flies in
> 
> Much :dust: to you both

Thanks trying not to get paranoid something is wrong now. Brain in overdrive.


----------



## Newbie32

Loukachu said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Well good thing is....it's not over until the :witch: flies in
> 
> Much :dust: to you both
> 
> Thanks trying not to get paranoid something is wrong now. Brain in overdrive.Click to expand...

GL Lou! Try not to get stressed :hugs:

I hope you get some answers soon :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

AFM ladies, 5dpo....tww is crawling along!

My temps are still really quite flat which is still really odd to me! Nothing like previous months. Slept well but night sweats last night, woke up covered in sweat (ew!). Also woke up feeling like i was getting a cold, all sort of congested like, and nose still a bit runny now. Other than that, still feeling the odd twinge here and there but no other real 'symptoms' (to be expected 5dpo!!!)

How are you other ladies going in your TWW's? Any news? 7 days till testing! Wooohooo

Really hope to see some more BFP's here for July!

Lily - any news on o?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Well I took mrs *chezek's* advice and we celebrated hump day! :blush:

*newbie*-no o yet-this is a very late one for me-not unheard of but a bit unusual. I'm wondering if it will turn out annovulatory? I'm growing a bit concerned because its pretty clear to me that my body tries to ovulate each month around day 14 but it doesn't quite happen-I get Ewcm but the egg doesn't show. We shall see...

Fx'ed tight to all my ladies in the 2ww!!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Well I took mrs *chezek's* advice and we celebrated hump day! :blush:
> 
> *newbie*-no o yet-this is a very late one for me-not unheard of but a bit unusual. I'm wondering if it will turn out annovulatory? I'm growing a bit concerned because its pretty clear to me that my body tries to ovulate each month around day 14 but it doesn't quite happen-I get Ewcm but the egg doesn't show. We shall see...
> 
> Fx'ed tight to all my ladies in the 2ww!!
> 
> :dust:

Here's hoping its only a late o as its getting primed and ready for spermies!!!

FX it happens for you soon Lily :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie - my bfp TWW temps were super flat as well! So fx that it's a good sign for you too!! :hugs:
:dust:

Lily - good work! Now come on lil eggie! You can do it :hi:

Today, I survived my first yoga class since April...bearly :wacko: but it felt good to be back at exercise. I'm already sore tonight so it will hurt tomorrow for sure! :dohh: Nite nite time! :sleep:


----------



## Kmae

Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!

MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:

Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!

Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!

AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Newbie - my bfp TWW temps were super flat as well! So fx that it's a good sign for you too!! :hugs:
> :dust:
> 
> Lily - good work! Now come on lil eggie! You can do it :hi:
> 
> Today, I survived my first yoga class since April...bearly :wacko: but it felt good to be back at exercise. I'm already sore tonight so it will hurt tomorrow for sure! :dohh: Nite nite time! :sleep:

Thanks mrs chezek, so nice to hear that! Still taking your advice and taking different as a good sign...

Definitely been feeling different this cycle, the mild cramping is still there and never had that before...but who knows!

Staying content with 'what will be, will be' 

:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!
> 
> MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:
> 
> Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!
> 
> Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!
> 
> AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:

Thanks kmae, I hope it does too! Only 7 days till testing....trying my hardest to stay patient and calm!

At least opk positive, hope you see a nice rise very soon and start your tww!

The thread is a little quiet at the moment...

Luna, any news? Still got everything crossed for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Kmae said:


> Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!
> 
> MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:
> 
> Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!
> 
> Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!
> 
> AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:

Thanks am hoping so! doesn't help work is stressful at the moment sure that doesn't help


----------



## poppy13

Loukachu said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!
> 
> MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:
> 
> Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!
> 
> Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!
> 
> AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:
> 
> Thanks am hoping so! doesn't help work is stressful at the moment sure that doesn't helpClick to expand...

My work is stressful too, i teach 6 year olds, so know how you feel! I try to give myself an hour of 'me' time a day, (which I seem to spend on here!!) to try and relax but its not always possible. I'm hoping that helps.
GL to all you lovely ladies. How long until you all test? I'm aiming to hold on until 23rd or if I'm very good I'll try and wait until AF is late (fx!).xx


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!
> 
> MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:
> 
> Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!
> 
> Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!
> 
> AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:
> 
> Thanks am hoping so! doesn't help work is stressful at the moment sure that doesn't helpClick to expand...
> 
> My work is stressful too, i teach 6 year olds, so know how you feel! I try to give myself an hour of 'me' time a day, (which I seem to spend on here!!) to try and relax but its not always possible. I'm hoping that helps.
> GL to all you lovely ladies. How long until you all test? I'm aiming to hold on until 23rd or if I'm very good I'll try and wait until AF is late (fx!).xxClick to expand...

I'm senior teacher at a school for 11-16s with ASD and Aspergers. Am exhausted and waiting for end of term, trouble is no Summer wind down in management.


----------



## Newbie32

poppy13 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Lou, hang in there; I'm sure you'll get some answers soon!
> 
> MrsChezek, yoga is great for pregnancy- keeps you nice and flexible (guess that may be useful for baby making too!).:haha:
> 
> Newbie, loo...flat temps are a great sign! I hope the tww flies by for you!
> 
> Lily, I really hope that o is just around the corner. Long cycles suck but good things can still come from them!
> 
> AFM, I got my first (hopefully my last) IUI done today. Strange though- I use opks and the CBFM- i got a positive opk but I never got a peak on my CBFM, so I don't know what to think about that. Guess I'll find out once my temp goes up:shrug:
> 
> Thanks am hoping so! doesn't help work is stressful at the moment sure that doesn't helpClick to expand...
> 
> My work is stressful too, i teach 6 year olds, so know how you feel! I try to give myself an hour of 'me' time a day, (which I seem to spend on here!!) to try and relax but its not always possible. I'm hoping that helps.
> GL to all you lovely ladies. How long until you all test? I'm aiming to hold on until 23rd or if I'm very good I'll try and wait until AF is late (fx!).xxClick to expand...

GL poppy, welcome to this tww!! Hope it goes quick for you :hugs: I'm testing next thursday...7 days to go....

And stay strong Lou :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

Good luck everyone. I'm def out for July no :sex: since the end of June. Can we say I'm needy lol. DH seems to have cooled off a bit but still not wanting to continue trying just yet. He says he is worried about my stress level and miscarrying. I am hoping going to the high risk guy Monday helps a little. Right now he is talking about waiting until Oct to try again. Either way I will pop in and check on you all. I am hoping he changes his mind though !!!


----------



## luna_19

well I'm out :(

really wish I knew why I was 4 days late...also can't help but think I just can't get preggers at all...sigh


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> well I'm out :(
> 
> really wish I knew why I was 4 days late...also can't help but think I just can't get preggers at all...sigh

:hugs: So sorry to hear you are out! 

It happens sometimes. It took us 31months, this was our last round (6th) of clomid and it finally happened for us. Don't give up hope. You can and will get preggers, you just gotta keep trying. 

Have you seen anyone yet?


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> well I'm out :(
> 
> really wish I knew why I was 4 days late...also can't help but think I just can't get preggers at all...sigh

:hugs: lovely lady. Sorry you are feeling down xxx


----------



## Loukachu

Still no AF, still bloated, gassy, exhausted and a stress monster. Random tears today too... All AF symptoms


----------



## MD1223

luna_19 said:


> well I'm out :(
> 
> really wish I knew why I was 4 days late...also can't help but think I just can't get preggers at all...sigh

I'm sorry, *Luna* :hugs: It will happen for you all in His time. I know it doesn't help to hear that when you just want it now, but I know it will happen for you. How long has it been? Have you seen a specialist? Remember they say it takes the average healthy couple 6mths-1yr to conceive. Do something nice for yourself today. :hugs:

*Louka*, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## luna_19

Thanks guys :hugs:

We've been trying since January so almost 7 months which I know isn't really that long. I have a Dr appt on Monday and I will bring it up but I don't expect her to want to help until we've been trying for a year. Oh well now I can have a beer tonight.


----------



## Loukachu

Hey Luna, hope doc is helpful xx


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Thanks guys :hugs:
> 
> We've been trying since January so almost 7 months which I know isn't really that long. I have a Dr appt on Monday and I will bring it up but I don't expect her to want to help until we've been trying for a year. Oh well now I can have a beer tonight.

Hang in there! I saw my doctor at about 7 months and took my schedule and notes in to go over with him. That's how we found out I wasn't even O'ing. (I wasn't all about the research like I am now) just thought it would happen so easy, I didn't realize things could be wrong really. He offered help right away (because of my dh age which was 35) and I wasn't Oing. Dh and I decided to wait for help and took it when we were ready. GL can't wait to hear how it goes. Drink about 10beers for me please. :drunk:


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry Luna....it seems the body can be so cruel sometimes.. :hugs:

Have a drink for me too, and good luck with the Doc, I would definitely mention :hugs:

FX still Lou....

AFM, temp up a little today, im not sure if thats good or bad given Mrs Chezek's comments yesterday about flat temps! Will have to see what its doing tomorrow...still feeling mild cramps, but otherwise normal!! Im not convinced this is my month, but remaining positive & optimistic!

:hugs: & :dust: ladies


----------



## Veganlily

Oh *Luna* that stinks, I'm sorry. Be good to yourself the next few days and enjoy some quality cocktails. :hugs:

*Lou*, *kmae*and *newbie* - best of luck to you both and isn't *poppy* also in the 2ww?

*Nikki*- I hope you get some answers soon and that you and dh can get on the same page about ttc-sounds like he's worried for you so maybe talking it through will help reassure him that you're a-ok and really wanting to keep trying. Sending good thoughts you way.

*Chezek*, *pilot*, *md*and *breezy* - so glad you are still around here checking in on us-love seeing your names show up!

*Baking*-hope you're feeling better and that :af: is starting to fade away.

Afm, who the heck knows?? No ovulation yet but I will keep you all posted! We are sticking to dtd Pretty much every other day (oh has some motility issues so i think this is better than every day) and hopefully if that egg does sneak up on us, we will catch it!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Oh *Luna* that stinks, I'm sorry. Be good to yourself the next few days and enjoy some quality cocktails. :hugs:
> 
> *Lou*, *kmae*and *newbie* - best of luck to you both and isn't *poppy* also in the 2ww?
> 
> *Nikki*- I hope you get some answers soon and that you and dh can get on the same page about ttc-sounds like he's worried for you so maybe talking it through will help reassure him that you're a-ok and really wanting to keep trying. Sending good thoughts you way.
> 
> *Chezek*, *pilot*, *md*and *breezy* - so glad you are still around here checking in on us-love seeing your names show up!
> 
> *Baking*-hope you're feeling better and that :af: is starting to fade away.
> 
> Afm, who the heck knows?? No ovulation yet but I will keep you all posted! We are sticking to dtd Pretty much every other day (oh has some motility issues so i think this is better than every day) and hopefully if that egg does sneak up on us, we will catch it!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

GL Lily! I really hope that little egg stops taunting you and comes out to play really soon! Bound to catch it with that BD plan ;-)

:dust:


----------



## Clarkeyness

4-5 DPO..slight pain in left ovary and rt boob sore...weird combo but nothing else really. Anyone else have any symptoms?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Luna* - big big hugs :hugs: How cruel for her to tease and be late!! I'm sorry this wasn't your cycle but please stay hopeful. And definitely talk to your doc on Monday! If you show them your charts, they will hopefully see that you're serious about this and that you're worried there might be a problem. :hugs:

*Newbie* - up is good!!! slight changes aren't a big deal. Mine went up and down a tiny bit, a .1 degree or so. Stay relaxed...can't wait until you test!! :hugs:

*Kmae* - I hope it's your last IUI as well!!! FX and dust
:dust:

*Lily* - thanks girl :hugs: That's so sweet of you to say. Your temp has dipped like your body is trying to gear up for O again...hopefully this is the one!!! FX! go lil eggy go!


Have a great weekend everyone!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> *Luna* - big big hugs :hugs: How cruel for her to tease and be late!! I'm sorry this wasn't your cycle but please stay hopeful. And definitely talk to your doc on Monday! If you show them your charts, they will hopefully see that you're serious about this and that you're worried there might be a problem. :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie* - up is good!!! slight changes aren't a big deal. Mine went up and down a tiny bit, a .1 degree or so. Stay relaxed...can't wait until you test!! :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae* - I hope it's your last IUI as well!!! FX and dust
> :dust:
> 
> *Lily* - thanks girl :hugs: That's so sweet of you to say. Your temp has dipped like your body is trying to gear up for O again...hopefully this is the one!!! FX! go lil eggy go!
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!!
> :hug:

Thanks Mrs Chezek :hugs:

Im relaxed, calm and pleased that this cycle has some differences!!

Cramps are still very much there, sort of coming and going a bit. Some feel a little AFy...wondering if bb's are starting to get a little sore (or if just from too much prodding :blush:), and just really really tired, have been going to bed way earlier this week tho and Im wondering if that is just because I am getting too much sleep!!!

Hopefully my temps keep going up!!!

Clarkyness, you're not far behind me (im on 6dpo today), i dont really have any other symptoms than those :dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Newbie - sound like promising symptoms.
Sounds like mine.
AF like cramps (not as severe), extreme tiredness, and pretty soon, backache.

Here´s some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for ya!


----------



## Newbie32

preg_pilot said:


> Newbie - sound like promising symptoms.
> Sounds like mine.
> AF like cramps (not as severe), extreme tiredness, and pretty soon, backache.
> 
> Here´s some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for ya!

Thanks preg pilot!!! Im keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Hope all is going well for you and your little bean


----------



## preg_pilot

Newbie32 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Newbie - sound like promising symptoms.
> Sounds like mine.
> AF like cramps (not as severe), extreme tiredness, and pretty soon, backache.
> 
> Here´s some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for ya!
> 
> Thanks preg pilot!!! Im keeping everything crossed :hugs:
> 
> Hope all is going well for you and your little beanClick to expand...

Thanks.
Fingers crossed for ya :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Clarkeyness said:


> 4-5 DPO..slight pain in left ovary and rt boob sore...weird combo but nothing else really. Anyone else have any symptoms?

Clarkey-forgot to include you in my round up-good luck-that all sounds promising!


----------



## MrsChezek

Nice rise *Lily*!!!! Hopefully it continues to spike tomorrow :hugs:

*Newbie* - looking good! I'm cautiously super excited for you :happydance:


My nausea seems to have gotten worse; been consistently ill since lunch yesterday, through the night even :nope: Not feeling too great but trying to stay positive. I hope all of you join me in my misery soon!!!!!! :winkwink: They say, misery loves company! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck newbie and clarky! :)

Lily it must be so frustrating not knowing when you will o, hope your eggie shows up soon :)


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> Good luck newbie and clarky! :)
> 
> Lily it must be so frustrating not knowing when you will o, hope your eggie shows up soon :)

It's super annoying though I'm not stressing too much-every 12-18 months or so I have an annovulatory cycle, particularly after extensive travel and flying-hoping the egg drops soon-we shall see. If not, I'd like for my period to come so that we get a fresh start; my concern is that this will drag on 40-50+ days. Hoping not...drinking raspberry leaf tea which historically triggers ovulation or menstruation for me...we shall see...


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks ladies  

Really such a wonderful group of women here! All the support really helps 

I second lily's thoughts, so lovely for you expecting ladies to still think of us and provide support 

Can't wait to join you on the new thread, maybe this month will be the month!

Hope something happens for you soon lily! And good luck and :dust: to the other twwers :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Nice rise *Lily*!!!! Hopefully it continues to spike tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie* - looking good! I'm cautiously super excited for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> My nausea seems to have gotten worse; been consistently ill since lunch yesterday, through the night even :nope: Not feeling too great but trying to stay positive. I hope all of you join me in my misery soon!!!!!! :winkwink: They say, misery loves company! :haha:

Thanks mrs chezek, you are so sweet :hugs:

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great, I hope it passes soon for you x


----------



## luna_19

Hey mrschezek when you took baby aspirin did your Dr tell you to or did you just try it? I'm going to give robutussin (Canada's answer to mucinex) a try and am trying to decide if baby aspirin is a good idea this cycle too (Google can't seem to give me a straight answer :haha: )


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies,

Really glad the ''graduates'' still checking up on us.

BFN this morning with FMU and early response test. I'm somewhere between 12 -14 dpo despite what my ticker thinks and AF symptons are happening so pretty sure I'm out.

Still I'm feeling positive because once AF get here thats the 3rd cycle done and I can go to my doc for blood tests and a scan to check on my PCOS.

Good luck ladies. Hope anyone else testing soon gets that extra line popping up. Happy weekend!


----------



## Newbie32

ZeeZ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Really glad the ''graduates'' still checking up on us.
> 
> BFN this morning with FMU and early response test. I'm somewhere between 12 -14 dpo despite what my ticker thinks and AF symptons are happening so pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Still I'm feeling positive because once AF get here thats the 3rd cycle done and I can go to my doc for blood tests and a scan to check on my PCOS.
> 
> Good luck ladies. Hope anyone else testing soon gets that extra line popping up. Happy weekend!

GL zeez! Hope the witch surprises you and stays away!

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

***TMI warning***

Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.

When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it. 

I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...

Any ideas?


----------



## Veganlily

Loukachu said:


> ***TMI warning***
> 
> Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.
> 
> When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it.
> 
> I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...
> 
> Any ideas?

Could be implantation!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> ***TMI warning***
> 
> Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.
> 
> When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it.
> 
> I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Could be implantation!! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I have no idea we have not been TTC properly with temping etc and haven't been charting or anything. Period was due 1st July but no show but am wondering if ovulation was delayed?!


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> Hey mrschezek when you took baby aspirin did your Dr tell you to or did you just try it? I'm going to give robutussin (Canada's answer to mucinex) a try and am trying to decide if baby aspirin is a good idea this cycle too (Google can't seem to give me a straight answer :haha: )

So my first OBGYN from Cali told me to start taking it when I went for my preconceptual checkup and told him we were planning to start TTC. So I had been taking it since January. But we moved to the East coast and I'm now seeing a new OBGYN; I kept taking the baby aspirin as I just assumed it was what I needed to do. But after I got pg, I told him I had been taking it and whether I should stop now. He said he wouldn't have told me to take it in the first place but since I already have been, to keep going until 11 weeks. So one doc told me to take it whereas the new doc said he doesn't believe it does anything. So I guess it's up to you? I'm not sure what to think...

Sorry I don't have a straight answer!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

So excited!!!! Ff says I ovulated!!!!! Never known if or when I did before! Good thing is we :sex: the night before, so I am officially 3 dpo today! I don't know what to do with myself. I am :cloud9: let the official tww begin!

Good luck to everyone else testing soon as well. This is almost exciting as seeing one of you guys getting a bfp. :dust: to all!


----------



## luna_19

That's basically the answer I got from Google mrschezek :lol: I guess I might as well give it a try, can't find any reason why it would hurt.

Yay gypsy! :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck *zee* and that's fantastic, *gypsy!*


----------



## Loukachu

gypsygirl1018 said:


> So excited!!!! Ff says I ovulated!!!!! Never known if or when I did before! Good thing is we :sex: the night before, so I am officially 3 dpo today! I don't know what to do with myself. I am :cloud9: let the official tww begin!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else testing soon as well. This is almost exciting as seeing one of you guys getting a bfp. :dust: to all!

Great news for you. FX xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> ***TMI warning***
> 
> Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.
> 
> When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it.
> 
> I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...
> 
> Any ideas?

As I understand this, there was already toiletpaper in the toilet, before you used it?
If that´s the case, it might be OH, or somebody else living with you having a nosebleed.
If that´s not the case, let´s all hope for IB and a little sticky bean :)


----------



## Loukachu

preg_pilot said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> ***TMI warning***
> 
> Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.
> 
> When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it.
> 
> I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> As I understand this, there was already toiletpaper in the toilet, before you used it?
> If that´s the case, it might be OH, or somebody else living with you having a nosebleed.
> If that´s not the case, let´s all hope for IB and a little sticky bean :)Click to expand...

Now establishing the turn of events. It was when I got home at 1am that I used the toilet and went to bed. When I got up to use toilet in am, I saw toilet paper from 1am with blood. But no blood today.

AM going to keep an eye. Was convinced I was out as so late and BFN but may have ovulated later...


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lou* - hope it was IB indeed and the :witch: stays away!! Do you normally spot before your period starts?

*Luna* - good luck with whatever you choose to do!!! FX :hugs:

*Zeez* - lots and lots of dust for a surprise BFP for you!
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh and great news Gypsy!!! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I feel like I've bounced back really fast this cycle! Usually I'm all sad for a few days but I'm already feeling good :) maybe it's the fact that I'm trying some new things this time, and seeing my Dr, and feel like I'm actually getting the hang of temping...10 days until O!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi girls

I know I have not posted in here in a while, but I thought you might like to know that I got my BFP today at 15 dpo :)

:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> ***TMI warning***
> 
> Ok ladies need some advice. Last night was our work party and just before I left to go went for a wee and left in a hurry. I was wearing a big ball gown type dress so didn't check when I wiped.
> 
> When I got up to use my bathroom this morning, there was toilet paper in the toilet with blood on it.
> 
> I did not bleed at all at the party last night and am not bleeding this morning...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> As I understand this, there was already toiletpaper in the toilet, before you used it?
> If that´s the case, it might be OH, or somebody else living with you having a nosebleed.
> If that´s not the case, let´s all hope for IB and a little sticky bean :)Click to expand...
> 
> Now establishing the turn of events. It was when I got home at 1am that I used the toilet and went to bed. When I got up to use toilet in am, I saw toilet paper from 1am with blood. But no blood today.
> 
> AM going to keep an eye. Was convinced I was out as so late and BFN but may have ovulated later...Click to expand...

Ok. Fingers crossed for you :) :dust:



rmsh1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I know I have not posted in here in a while, but I thought you might like to know that I got my BFP today at 15 dpo :)
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations, H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## Joey1979

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I know I have not posted in here in a while, but I thought you might like to know that I got my BFP today at 15 dpo :)
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!!!! xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates Rmsh! Hpapy and healthy 9 months. So glad its your turn and thanks for popping by to let us know.

gypsy - great news on O and even better for the great timed BD.

lily - hope you O soon or its a short cycle. Long acycles are annoying but great you not letting it get to you

thanks for all the wishes ladies. No AF yet but still threatening. Will test again Thursdaay if she stays away


----------



## rmsh1

For those with long cycles, you are still in. I ovulated on CD25 this cycle, but that was my earliest O since January


----------



## Joey1979

ZeeZ said:


> Congrates Rmsh! Hpapy and healthy 9 months. So glad its your turn and thanks for popping by to let us know.
> 
> gypsy - great news on O and even better for the great timed BD.
> 
> lily - hope you O soon or its a short cycle. Long acycles are annoying but great you not letting it get to you
> 
> thanks for all the wishes ladies. No AF yet but still threatening. Will test again Thursdaay if she stays away

Goodluck for Thursday! x


----------



## Veganlily

*Rmsh*! I'm over the moon for you!! Wishing you a happy+healthy 9 months! Can you post a pic of your test? Was 15 dpo the first day you tested? You so deserve this after struggling through so many long cycles-couldn't be happier for you. Make sure to find *chezek's* new thread for first time moms in their 30's, it is in her signature and you will see familiar faces there - we'll all join you there soon! :hugs:

*Who is next to test?*

AFM, I think I may have ovulated 2-3 days ago. My temps are record low for me, buuuttttt...I gave up coffee (and alcohol, sugar, processed foods, flour products) last week as part of a 6-week mini-cleanse/effort to drop a few unwanted pounds that had crept up this winter, and that corresponds precisely to my temperature plummet. I've done some research to suggest that coffee (and alcohol) can cause temperatures to rise somewhat substantially (in my case if this is true .5-1 full degree (F)). I have all the symptoms of having ovulated, including most tellingly, tender nipples, decreasing cm and some nighttime nausea. We will still dtd every other day (no problem there :blush:) but I think I'm right about this. After a couple of cycles I've smartened up though and I don't plan to test unless I'm way "late" so probably not until July 29 or so-let :witch: come-or not! 

:dust: to all and happy Sunday!


----------



## BabyHopes.

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I know I have not posted in here in a while, but I thought you might like to know that I got my BFP today at 15 dpo :)
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!


----------



## rmsh1

Veganlily said:


> *Rmsh*! I'm over the moon for you!! Wishing you a happy+healthy 9 months! Can you post a pic of your test? Was 15 dpo the first day you tested? You so deserve this after struggling through so many long cycles-couldn't be happier for you. Make sure to find *chezek's* new thread for first time moms in their 30's, it is in her signature and you will see familiar faces there - we'll all join you there soon! :hugs:
> 
> *Who is next to test?*
> 
> AFM, I think I may have ovulated 2-3 days ago. My temps are record low for me, buuuttttt...I gave up coffee (and alcohol, sugar, processed foods, flour products) last week as part of a 6-week mini-cleanse/effort to drop a few unwanted pounds that had crept up this winter, and that corresponds precisely to my temperature plummet. I've done some research to suggest that coffee (and alcohol) can cause temperatures to rise somewhat substantially (in my case if this is true .5-1 full degree (F)). I have all the symptoms of having ovulated, including most tellingly, tender nipples, decreasing cm and some nighttime nausea. We will still dtd every other day (no problem there :blush:) but I think I'm right about this. After a couple of cycles I've smartened up though and I don't plan to test unless I'm way "late" so probably not until July 29 or so-let :witch: come-or not!
> 
> :dust: to all and happy Sunday!

It looks to me like you have ovulated too, on CD26.

Yes today was the first day I tested, I just point blank refused to test any earlier. I had a couple of signs that had me convinced we had done it this time, and if anyone wants to read my symptoms, have a peak at my journal ;) I ovulated only 4 times this year

Here is my test, I have a digi to use now, but just waiting for my urine to concentrate a little more
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy13

Congratulations!


----------



## rmsh1

Lily suggested I should post my symptoms in here so here you all go :)

1dpo, typically I came down with a cold, nasty sore throat
2dpo, still got sore throat, sensitive nipples (normal just after O)
3dpo, definite head cold going on, sensitive nipples still, bit nauseous on bus to work
4dpo, still got cold, wake up with extremely parched throat
5dpo, sinuses so blocked in morning, was blowing blood when I got up, parched throat again. It is about this time I start drinking a lot of water
6dpo, same as 5dpo
7dpo, small dip in temp, blocked sinuses, and weird back pain just to left of tail bone, hurt to walk around
8dpo, parched throat
9dpo, parched throat, BDing was painful for me, it felt weird and dry, and I bled a little afterwards
10dpo, parched throat
11dpo, parched throat, uterus started to ache a little, my eyes were EXTREMELY scratchy and dry, I considered an eye infection
12dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sore at sides
13dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sorer
14dpo, (yesterday) still parched throat, cramps had me convinced AF was coming, definite sore bbs

And today, still very thirsty, throat always feels dry. Bbs still sore, but nothing major. I have had no spotting whatsoever. I never get sore bbs, so that was a big sign for me

What I did this cycle -
I drank fertility tea for just ten days as on the tenth day I got my blood results and learnt of my elevated prolactin. I was told I had to repeat the test, and did not want any herbs to interfere.

On CD24, I was surprised to see a large glob of EWCM. This completely snuck up on me, so I immediately started my grapefruit juice. One glass a day, to help with cm. We also BD this day, and we had been BDing every other day, but we skipped a day, so this was the third day, and I pounced on poor OH as soon as he got home, as I was so excited by the EWCM. This cycle turned out to be my earliest ovulation since January

I also used softcups! For the first time. I used them once on that first BD session, and then again 3 days later, that is all.

I took baby aspirin (75mg) every day since O, as I read it can help with implantation. My dilema now is to figure out when to stop taking it. I might try to wean myself off it, gradually lower my dose til I stop completely.

We did not really use preseed this time, only a little on the outside of me 

And I wear a moonstone bracelet. I have been wearing it for months, but this is this is the first time I actually ovulated since I got it


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> FX for you *Lou* and *Luna*!!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> *Baking* - How are you feeling dear? Hope to cramps subsided and you ended up having a good birthday. Which movie did you end up seeing? And more importantly, what cake did your DH bake for you??? Is he a baker like yourself? Mmmm I'd love some cake :cake:
> 
> Happy Hump Day ladies!!! I just realized that has a double meaning...I guess you should all just hump tonight for some good luck :winkwink: Half way to the weekend...yay.

I'm doing okay. Trying to stay positive as much as possible because I know how important it is to have a positive attitude through this. I'm trying yoga this month to help keep my body nice and calm. Hubby made me a Texas Sheet Cake (yummy!) and we're still eating it. The cake is so good but it's a big cake. :) This was the first cake he has made in years, he usually lets me do all the baking. :) The birthday was kinda low key since I felt pretty bad. The cramps were so bad, worse than usual. :( I couldn't really sit in a movie theater since the pain was worse when I was sitting rather than laying down so we decided to wait til batman comes out this weekend to see it, can't wait! I miss all you ladies but I needed a few days away.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats rmsh! :happydance:

:hugs: baking, I thinks''ll both see a bfp on cycle 8 ;)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

rmsh1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I know I have not posted in here in a while, but I thought you might like to know that I got my BFP today at 15 dpo :)
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey lovely ladies big hugs to you all!
No AF or any bleeding/spotting again. Who knows?
Last week of work this week- can't wait to get parents eve out the way tomorrow night...


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> I feel like I've bounced back really fast this cycle! Usually I'm all sad for a few days but I'm already feeling good :) maybe it's the fact that I'm trying some new things this time, and seeing my Dr, and feel like I'm actually getting the hang of temping...10 days until O!

Yay! That's the spirit Luna. It WILL happen eventually - just keep giving it your best :hugs: And I tried to add one new thing each cycle for that very reason. I felt like I was moving forward! Best of luck to you and hope this wait to O flies by quickly for you. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *rsmh*!!! It has been a while since we saw you and what great news to come back and report :hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! RE baby apririn, I asked my doc about it as I had been taking it and he said to keep taking it until week 11 - see what your doc says too!

*Joey* - your temps are looking good girl! I'm glad you're waiting to test though :hugs: It's better that way&#8230;I promise it's worth the wait!!! :hugs:

*Lily* - I took the link out of my sig but I guess I should put it back in since we're having a nice constant inflow of BFPs!!! Congrats on that O! I had tender nipples since like 6DPO so that's a great sign in my book!!! FX for you chic :hugs:

*baking* - I'm glad you took some time to yourself! :hugs: And that you're doing yoga and taking care of yourself. I really loved yoga! And cannot wait to get back into it&#8230;when my nausea subsides, hopefully sooner than later!


AFM, I'm hanging in there. This nausea thing REALLY sucks!!! So get all your veggies in now ladies and drink lots of milk to get a nice big calcium store. Cause once it hits, all most of us girls on the pg threads can stomach is carbs. I thought I'd be different somehow with all my years of healthy eating habits&#8230;but it gets the best of us!!!! :shrug:

Keeping everything crossed for all of you!!!! 
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies, laid a little low this weekend as was super busy 

Congrats RMSH!!! Yay for another BFP on this thread 

Woohoo Lily! Thats great news...on goes the TWW for you now, FX this is your month hun.

Looks like there will be a few of us testing later this week...Joey have you any symptoms? Im just 1dpo behind you...

Baking & Luna stay positive! I hope this next month with be your turns :hugs:

Hang in there Lou! :hugs:

AFM, nothing really to report...still crampy here and there but nothing really noticable by way of other symptoms. Will just have to wait this one out...

I hope all you ladies have a fabulous week !!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies, laid a little low this weekend as was super busy
> 
> Congrats RMSH!!! Yay for another BFP on this thread
> 
> Woohoo Lily! Thats great news...on goes the TWW for you now, FX this is your month hun.
> 
> Looks like there will be a few of us testing later this week...Joey have you any symptoms? Im just 1dpo behind you...
> 
> Baking & Luna stay positive! I hope this next month with be your turns :hugs:
> 
> Hang in there Lou! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, nothing really to report...still crampy here and there but nothing really noticable by way of other symptoms. Will just have to wait this one out...
> 
> I hope all you ladies have a fabulous week !!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Newbie - your chart looks SO good - fx'ed


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, laid a little low this weekend as was super busy
> 
> Congrats RMSH!!! Yay for another BFP on this thread
> 
> Woohoo Lily! Thats great news...on goes the TWW for you now, FX this is your month hun.
> 
> Looks like there will be a few of us testing later this week...Joey have you any symptoms? Im just 1dpo behind you...
> 
> Baking & Luna stay positive! I hope this next month with be your turns :hugs:
> 
> Hang in there Lou! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, nothing really to report...still crampy here and there but nothing really noticable by way of other symptoms. Will just have to wait this one out...
> 
> I hope all you ladies have a fabulous week !!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Newbie - your chart looks SO good - fx'edClick to expand...

Thanks Lily!! :hugs:

Yeah my chart is so flat like this month! It normally bounces around quite a bit....Im trying not to read too much into it atm...some (STACKS!) of google research has told me that it can just mean that your hormones are really well balanced as well...

Either way, staying positive and relaxed


----------



## luna_19

I was going to say the same thing newbie, looking good!

I'm happy that I think I'm actually getting the hang of this temping thing, my first few temps are much lower than last month which should help me see my temp shift better and I've discovered that not getting a few hours of sleep before temping really messes it up (like my cd3 temp) so at least now I know.

Also feeling happy that hubby seems to be all ready to go this cycle :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks 

GL this cycle Luna! Glad your DH is ready and raring to catch that eggy!!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm (cautiously) super excited for all the testers this week!! Crossing everything girls :hugs:
:dust: :baby: :dust:

:hug: to all of you!!


----------



## Veganlily

Ff finally thinks I ovulated and I agree- both that I did and with the day it chose. Hope it's right bc I got too sleepy to bd last night after a super busy day! So now I'm with my fellow tww girls and Sunday July 29 is my testing date (15 dpo) if no :witch: before then. Going to do my very best not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to. My bbs are heavier but not tender, but my nipples are very tender this cycle. Not unheard of for me. I also seem to be fighting a bit of a cold and my throat is dry (very similar to rmsh's day-day symptom listing on top of page 238), but that's actually also not unheard of for me right after ovulation. So we shall see-have a very busy schedule between now and then, so that should help this time to fly by.

:dust: to all, especially this week's testers!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Ff finally thinks I ovulated and I agree- both that I did and with the day it chose. Hope it's right bc I got too sleepy to bd last night after a super busy day! So now I'm with my fellow tww girls and Sunday July 29 is my testing date (15 dpo) if no :witch: before then. Going to do my very best not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to. My bbs are heavier but not tender, but my nipples are very tender this cycle. Not unheard of for me. I also seem to be fighting a bit of a cold and my throat is dry (very similar to rmsh's day-day symptom listing on top of page 238), but that's actually also not unheard of for me right after ovulation. So we shall see-have a very busy schedule between now and then, so that should help this time to fly by.
> 
> :dust: to all, especially this week's testers!

Woohoo lily! Yay little eggy, hope it got snatched up for you hun 

FX this is gonna be it for you :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Great news Lily! :hugs:
FX and :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Yippy! I just knew your ov was right around the corner! I hope you caught that eggy!

Newbie, your chart looks fab! Feeling really positive about you this cycle!

Luna, glad the temping is working out for you. Yes, they recommend getting at least 3 hours of good sleep for the most accurate test. GL!

MrsChezek, I hope the MS dies down for you soon! Having MS means you are having a nice strong pg!

AFM, went and saw the Royal jewels of Denmark. Just makes me want to get some bling! Then we stopped at a bakery and got some pastries to share- yum! Heading to the country in a bit! I'm having a blast and my TWW is already flying by!


----------



## nikkih1288

MrsChezek How are you feeling?

Lily - Congrats on ovulating :dance:

I go to the high risk obgyn today. I am a nervous wreck. Dh will meet me there. I want him to hear what the doctor says too. DH has pretty much said he wants to stop trying until October and then start again. He wants to work on us and spending time together etc. before a baby comes. I guess that is a good thing. I am trying to figure out how it is best to drop 15 lbs or so between now and October. I will feel much better about getting pregnant when I'm healthier. I am going to ask the doctor if he can recommend something.

Good luck to all the testers!


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats *RMSH* :happydance:

So many of you in the tww....When are all of you testing?

*Newbie* I had cramps from O until :bfp: I'm very hopeful for you this month.

*Lily* So glad you finally O'd, rmsh is great example that even with a late O it can happen. Fx'd 

*Zee* Everything is crossed for you, you are tough for holding out until Thursday. 

*Nikki* Hope all goes well today and you get the answers you are looking for 

*Baking* So glad you didn't take a long break and are back. Now I want cake for breakfast. :haha:

*Luna* Is your doctors appointment today too?

*Gypsy* Yay for O, catch that eggie girl 

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> MrsChezek How are you feeling?
> 
> Lily - Congrats on ovulating :dance:
> 
> I go to the high risk obgyn today. I am a nervous wreck. Dh will meet me there. I want him to hear what the doctor says too. DH has pretty much said he wants to stop trying until October and then start again. He wants to work on us and spending time together etc. before a baby comes. I guess that is a good thing. I am trying to figure out how it is best to drop 15 lbs or so between now and October. I will feel much better about getting pregnant when I'm healthier. I am going to ask the doctor if he can recommend something.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers!

Good luck nikki! If you're interested, check out dr. Joel fuhrman's 2-book Eat for Health series - amazing for healthy, sustained weight loss and weight maintenance (once you've lost so you can maintain your new bod). Filled with extraordinary information on health and wellness. Nutrition and exercise are my passion, particularly after losing 40+ pounds and maintaining that loss (with a variety of smaller fluctuations up and down) for about 10 years now. :dust:

Thanks for your encouragement, everyone! Having each of you here makes the 2ww bearable. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yay Lily!

Yup I have a Dr appt today, I'm not really expecting her to want to do anything this early, will have to wait and see


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Yay Lily!
> 
> Yup I have a Dr appt today, I'm not really expecting her to want to do anything this early, will have to wait and see

I have mine tomorrow. Can't wait to compare our notes. :) I hope we can get some more infor that will help us get that bfp this month. :hug: 

And for some reason waiting to o is harder this time around. :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Kmae said:


> Yippy! I just knew your ov was right around the corner! I hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Newbie, your chart looks fab! Feeling really positive about you this cycle!
> 
> Luna, glad the temping is working out for you. Yes, they recommend getting at least 3 hours of good sleep for the most accurate test. GL!
> 
> MrsChezek, I hope the MS dies down for you soon! Having MS means you are having a nice strong pg!
> 
> AFM, went and saw the Royal jewels of Denmark. Just makes me want to get some bling! Then we stopped at a bakery and got some pastries to share- yum! Heading to the country in a bit! I'm having a blast and my TWW is already flying by!

Aww, you´re in Denmark?
I would have wanted to meet you, but I just got back to Iceland yesterday ;)
Enjoy the pastry kingdom :happydance:


----------



## nikkih1288

Veganlily said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek How are you feeling?
> 
> Lily - Congrats on ovulating :dance:
> 
> I go to the high risk obgyn today. I am a nervous wreck. Dh will meet me there. I want him to hear what the doctor says too. DH has pretty much said he wants to stop trying until October and then start again. He wants to work on us and spending time together etc. before a baby comes. I guess that is a good thing. I am trying to figure out how it is best to drop 15 lbs or so between now and October. I will feel much better about getting pregnant when I'm healthier. I am going to ask the doctor if he can recommend something.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers!
> 
> Good luck nikki! If you're interested, check out dr. Joel fuhrman's 2-book Eat for Health series - amazing for healthy, sustained weight loss and weight maintenance (once you've lost so you can maintain your new bod). Filled with extraordinary information on health and wellness. Nutrition and exercise are my passion, particularly after losing 40+ pounds and maintaining that loss (with a variety of smaller fluctuations up and down) for about 10 years now. :dust:
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement, everyone! Having each of you here makes the 2ww bearable. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lily. I checked it out on amazon. It sounds interesting but I'm not sure I could go vegan. Did you ?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> Congrats *RMSH* :happydance:
> 
> So many of you in the tww....When are all of you testing?
> 
> *Newbie* I had cramps from O until :bfp: I'm very hopeful for you this month.
> 
> *Lily* So glad you finally O'd, rmsh is great example that even with a late O it can happen. Fx'd
> 
> *Zee* Everything is crossed for you, you are tough for holding out until Thursday.
> 
> *Nikki* Hope all goes well today and you get the answers you are looking for
> 
> *Baking* So glad you didn't take a long break and are back. Now I want cake for breakfast. :haha:
> 
> *Luna* Is your doctors appointment today too?
> 
> *Gypsy* Yay for O, catch that eggie girl
> 
> :dust:

I am planning on testing the 27th. That will put me at 16dpo. Hopefully my temps stay high and :witch: stays away! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all the other testers! We need some more :bfp:s in here!


----------



## Veganlily

nikkih1288 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> MrsChezek How are you feeling?
> 
> Lily - Congrats on ovulating :dance:
> 
> I go to the high risk obgyn today. I am a nervous wreck. Dh will meet me there. I want him to hear what the doctor says too. DH has pretty much said he wants to stop trying until October and then start again. He wants to work on us and spending time together etc. before a baby comes. I guess that is a good thing. I am trying to figure out how it is best to drop 15 lbs or so between now and October. I will feel much better about getting pregnant when I'm healthier. I am going to ask the doctor if he can recommend something.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers!
> 
> Good luck nikki! If you're interested, check out dr. Joel fuhrman's 2-book Eat for Health series - amazing for healthy, sustained weight loss and weight maintenance (once you've lost so you can maintain your new bod). Filled with extraordinary information on health and wellness. Nutrition and exercise are my passion, particularly after losing 40+ pounds and maintaining that loss (with a variety of smaller fluctuations up and down) for about 10 years now. :dust:
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement, everyone! Having each of you here makes the 2ww bearable. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lily. I checked it out on amazon. It sounds interesting but I'm not sure I could go vegan. Did you ?Click to expand...

Yes with the exception of occasional fish but the plan does allow for continued meat consumption-just less of it. There are 4 phases and meat is only cut completely if you choose to do so in the 4th phase. Breast cancer runs deep and strong in my family so an unprocessed whole foods mostly vegan diet ended up making the most sense to me based on all the research (china study, etc.). Just a suggestion-good luck no matter what path you take! Sparkpeople is also great for accountability.


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks Lily !


----------



## MrsChezek

*nikkih* - how did your appt go? I'm glad you're still poppin' by to see us :hugs: I'm feeling ok. The nausea is terrible today so I'm trying to get through the day. I'm just focusing on the fact that I finally got this noodlebug growing inside of me and that I am lucky to be here. It doesn't always work unfortunately :shrug: But I'm trying!!! 

*kmae* - glad you stopped by while on vaca! How exciting to be out and about eating danishes. I wish I could be traveling. Enjoy your time and hopefully you'll get some good news when you come home :hugs: Your chart looks good!

*lily* - I totally agree with you! Nutrition is a big passion of mine too and I really believe that healthy weight lies in healthy eating and exercise. I don't mean go run 5 miles each day or spend all your time in the gym but get enough exercise each day. I try to park further from the store front doors and I don't take short cuts, etc. I think it all adds up :thumbup: Congrats on your accomplishment! 40+ is no small feat :hugs:

*Luna* - let us know how your appt goes!

FX ladies!!! I'm off to celebrate my furrbaby's 4th birthday. We got her a cake and a new chew toy. Exciting times! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Happy Birthday to my dearest Abbie :cake:
 



Attached Files:







abbie4bday.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## luna_19

Aw too cute!


----------



## Loukachu

Survived parents eve am now exhausted. Still no AF...


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Happy Birthday to my dearest Abbie :cake:

Cute! What a lucky furbaby, cake and all. Happy bday Abbie


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Happy Birthday to my dearest Abbie :cake:

Sooo cute!! Glad you are starting to feel a bit better! 

Going to test tomorrow, so will let you know how I get on! 

xx


----------



## poppy13

Loukachu said:


> Survived parents eve am now exhausted. Still no AF...

It's hideous isnt it! Counting down...4 more get ups!xx


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Survived parents eve am now exhausted. Still no AF...
> 
> It's hideous isnt it! Counting down...4 more get ups!xxClick to expand...

I can't wait til Friday. Got a heart scan and 5 day monitoring on Thursday first though...


----------



## poppy13

Loukachu said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Survived parents eve am now exhausted. Still no AF...
> 
> It's hideous isnt it! Counting down...4 more get ups!xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait til Friday. Got a heart scan and 5 day monitoring on Thursday first though...Click to expand...

Hope it goes well for you. Which county do you teach in?x


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Survived parents eve am now exhausted. Still no AF...
> 
> It's hideous isnt it! Counting down...4 more get ups!xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait til Friday. Got a heart scan and 5 day monitoring on Thursday first though...Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it goes well for you. Which county do you teach in?xClick to expand...

Am in a London Borough x


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck Tomorrow *Joey!*

Thanks, *mrs chezek* and happy birthday to your fur baby! The nausea will pass soon-good luck with it, sweetie. I know how debilitating it can be. :hugs:

*Poppy, newbie, Lou, clarky*-so excited for y'all to test (and anyone I may have missed who is at the tail end of 2ww). We Do need more :bfp: on this thread!

Good luck to *Baking, Luna* and everyone else waiting to ovulate.

I believe that *gypsy, kmae* and I are all relatively early into our 2ww's - tapping fingers...

AFM, my nipples have never been so sore. I'm just sitting here at my desk and they are killing me. Never experienced this before. Note to self: Stop. Symptom. Spotting. Immediately.

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Abbie says thank you for all the birthday wishes. She devoured that whole cake in about 2 minutes and is now passed out next to me in a food coma :dohh: :haha:

I'm super excited for this week's testers! Looking good girls...I'm keeping everything crossed that the :witch: stays away from all of your houses!!!!

*lily* - the sore nipples were my new symptom when I got my bfp. Never had them before! I also got the Montgomery's tubercles which I only had once the previous cycle and never before. So I'm cautiously thrilled for you! Now no more symptom spotting :angelnot:

*Lou* - when are you planning to retest?

Good luck for tomorrow *Joey*!!! FX


----------



## Newbie32

Morning girls 

Just checking in....looks like we may have an exciting couple of weeks ahead with more testing!

Im just chillin' at the moment, temps still stable, cm seems to be creamy in the morning and then in the afternoon turns watery with the odd little bit of yellow tinged ewcm (sorry for tmi...). I dont really think it means much tho!! Who knows...

BBs are a little tender today, but they do get a bit tender around AF time too, so could easily be that..mild cramping still going on downstairs. Hard to explain it, kind of just not comfortable like I have worked out a little hard at the gym (only I havent lol!!)

Anyways, I hope those commencing their tww's have them fly past! Now that I am getting to the back end of mine it seems to have gone quick, but didnt feel that way in the beginning...lol

I hope everyone is having a fab week :hugs:

FX for some more BFP's here very soon! GL testing tomorrow Joey!!

Who will be next?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

well my Dr doesn't seem concerned at this point...I don't feel like she was dismissive or anything, she seems to think that everything is fine with me because I have regular cycles and am generally healthy. I do think I o'ed last cycle now that I have seen my temps consistently lower since af started and she agreed. Basically she said to come back in 3-4 months if we are not successful so I guess I will go if we haven't had any luck by the end of cycle 11. I think it makes me feel a little better to at least have a plan at this point.

She did mention that the first test she would recommend is a SA...not sure if I should warn hubby about that just yet though :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> well my Dr doesn't seem concerned at this point...I don't feel like she was dismissive or anything, she seems to think that everything is fine with me because I have regular cycles and am generally healthy. I do think I o'ed last cycle now that I have seen my temps consistently lower since af started and she agreed. Basically she said to come back in 3-4 months if we are not successful so I guess I will go if we haven't had any luck by the end of cycle 11. I think it makes me feel a little better to at least have a plan at this point.
> 
> She did mention that the first test she would recommend is a SA...not sure if I should warn hubby about that just yet though :haha:

Did she give you any tips at all, Luna? I'm seeing mine tomorrow and I hope she has some thing to try to get that eggy to implant and stay there!! I was going to ask her if she sees a pattern in my charts to help us better pinpoint ovulation and any tips during the tww that would help the eggy implant. I wonder if I should try baby aspirin this month, I heard that it helps with implantation issues. 

I just feel this waiting to o is so hard! Not feeling so bad but not really feeling super pumped right now. Kinda calm and meh at the moment. Very even keeled (and nobody who knows me really would believe me). :) We'll see how it goes tomorrow, I'll keep you all posted. 

:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> well my Dr doesn't seem concerned at this point...I don't feel like she was dismissive or anything, she seems to think that everything is fine with me because I have regular cycles and am generally healthy. I do think I o'ed last cycle now that I have seen my temps consistently lower since af started and she agreed. Basically she said to come back in 3-4 months if we are not successful so I guess I will go if we haven't had any luck by the end of cycle 11. I think it makes me feel a little better to at least have a plan at this point.
> 
> She did mention that the first test she would recommend is a SA...not sure if I should warn hubby about that just yet though :haha:
> 
> Did she give you any tips at all, Luna? I'm seeing mine tomorrow and I hope she has some thing to try to get that eggy to implant and stay there!! I was going to ask her if she sees a pattern in my charts to help us better pinpoint ovulation and any tips during the tww that would help the eggy implant. I wonder if I should try baby aspirin this month, I heard that it helps with implantation issues.
> 
> I just feel this waiting to o is so hard! Not feeling so bad but not really feeling super pumped right now. Kinda calm and meh at the moment. Very even keeled (and nobody who knows me really would believe me). :) We'll see how it goes tomorrow, I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

no tips or anything, she just basically wanted to know how long my cycles are, when I ovulate, if I see a temp shift and if we are bding at the right times. I'm trying baby aspirin this month, there's so much conflicting info out there but the general consensus is that is definitely helps build the uterine lining and may stimulate the ovaries too. 

I used to hate the wait to o but for the last few cycles I have come to appreciate how much better I feel, I get sooooo tired after I ovulate, it's really ridiculous sometimes! Also it's nice to not have to worry about doing hazardous things at work like taking x-rays this week, it's such a pain in the butt sneaking around and getting other people to do them without the Doctors I work for noticing (I work at an animal hospital and the industry is really well known for not being supportive of women having babies)

Good luck with your appointment! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im 8-9DPO...havent even tested yet...lol. Im staying strong! 
Nikki- How was your Dr appt? im actually going to the dr tomorrow! I will keep everyone posted!
:dust: to everyone tested this week!! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Im 8-9DPO...havent even tested yet...lol. Im staying strong!
> Nikki- How was your Dr appt? im actually going to the dr tomorrow! I will keep everyone posted!
> :dust: to everyone tested this week!! :hugs:

Stay strong, don't forget the thread rule missy :gun:

*Baking* GL tomorrow, make a list of your questions so you don't forget anything


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> well my Dr doesn't seem concerned at this point...I don't feel like she was dismissive or anything, she seems to think that everything is fine with me because I have regular cycles and am generally healthy. I do think I o'ed last cycle now that I have seen my temps consistently lower since af started and she agreed. Basically she said to come back in 3-4 months if we are not successful so I guess I will go if we haven't had any luck by the end of cycle 11. I think it makes me feel a little better to at least have a plan at this point.
> 
> She did mention that the first test she would recommend is a SA...not sure if I should warn hubby about that just yet though :haha:
> 
> Did she give you any tips at all, Luna? I'm seeing mine tomorrow and I hope she has some thing to try to get that eggy to implant and stay there!! I was going to ask her if she sees a pattern in my charts to help us better pinpoint ovulation and any tips during the tww that would help the eggy implant. I wonder if I should try baby aspirin this month, I heard that it helps with implantation issues.
> 
> I just feel this waiting to o is so hard! Not feeling so bad but not really feeling super pumped right now. Kinda calm and meh at the moment. Very even keeled (and nobody who knows me really would believe me). :) We'll see how it goes tomorrow, I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no tips or anything, she just basically wanted to know how long my cycles are, when I ovulate, if I see a temp shift and if we are bding at the right times. I'm trying baby aspirin this month, there's so much conflicting info out there but the general consensus is that is definitely helps build the uterine lining and may stimulate the ovaries too.
> 
> I used to hate the wait to o but for the last few cycles I have come to appreciate how much better I feel, I get sooooo tired after I ovulate, it's really ridiculous sometimes! Also it's nice to not have to worry about doing hazardous things at work like taking x-rays this week, it's such a pain in the butt sneaking around and getting other people to do them without the Doctors I work for noticing (I work at an animal hospital and the industry is really well known for not being supportive of women having babies)
> 
> Good luck with your appointment! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm taking my temps with me and hope she has some insight for me. I'm glad she doesn't seem concerned about you. That's a good thing!! I bet it would be annoying/ tough having to sneak around at work during the tww. Enjoy this time! :) 
I don't know why I'm so just blah about waiting to o this time, I usually feel better too but this time I still feel tired and I need my energy to do get to babymaking! I hope the dr has some insights to help me. :)

I'm going to try baby aspirin this month as well. When are you starting it?


----------



## luna_19

I already started :) 

If yours has any hot tips pass them along ;)


----------



## Newbie32

GL at your appt Baking 

Luna I am glad to hear that there is nothing yours was worried about, this month could be your month!

You're getting closer clarkey! Hang in there, only 3 or so more days to go...

I've just been looking back at my ff calendars, and for the last three months I have started spotting on 11 dpo (which is tomorrow....)

I guess shouldnt be long now until I know either way for this month!

GL Ladies 

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

PS as I write this feeling VERY Afy already...BOOOO!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

This tww is so stressful for me because this is the first cycle I have been temping so I was surprised that ff told me I o'd. When I first got my crosshairs they were solid. The next day when I temped they change to dotted, which I am assuming is because my temp went down just a bit. I am so worried because my temps fluctuate up and down so much that I am going to temp tomorrow and they are going to go away completely. I guess I will just hope and pray for my temps to stay high!


----------



## luna_19

Hang in there newbie!


----------



## luna_19

Gypsy that happened to me last month too, don't worry about it so much. I discovered that stressing was affecting my sleep which was messing with my temps which was making me stress more!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Hang in there newbie!

Thanks Luna

Its tough around this time isnt it?!!? Dont want to allow myself to get excited thinking 'could this be it' but dont really want to give in to thoughts of 'gotta be the witch' either!

I just had a glass of grapefruit juice (started drinking it every day to increase CM and ended up really enjoying it so have it all month long) and it tasted revolting. Almost spat it out! Maybe it was the juice...

lol....oh the joys of TTC...


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi ladies-

The High Risk appt went well yesterday. The doctor does not think I should have any problems with getting or staying pregnant. I will have to have a c section and do daily injections of blood thinners once they hear a heartbeat. He also wants me to lose a min of 20-25 lbs. DH finally seems supportive of me trying to get healthy. He even went grocery shopping right after the appointment to get me salad, fruit and veggies. Looks like I'll be working out 5 days a week and eating lots of veggies and fruit. I figure doing that I'll be down in no time.


He also gave me a copy of conceive magazine. I don't know if any of you get it, But, it is a very good magazine. One article in it talks about how getting jealous of others who are pregnant is perfectly normal. i am considering getting a subscription to it.


Lily- I will be getting the book you recommended for my kindle today. How long did it take you to lose on it?

I hope you are all doing well :) I'm looking forward to seeing some bfp's this month!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I already started :)
> 
> If yours has any hot tips pass them along ;)

Will do. I hope she has some answers for me. I'm writing my list of questions for her this morning. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Newbie* - looking good girl. Looking good! :hugs: And you're doing so well staying calm and levelheaded. Good for you!!!!

*Luna* - well sounds like you got some good feedback even though you didn't get an answers to your 'lack of luck'. I'm glad you feel better! I find a plan always makes me feel better&#8230; :hugs:

*Baking* - how did your appt go? Get any good tips?

*Clarkey* - stay away from POAS until 12DPO chica!!!! I mean it! :nope: Good luck at your doc appt :thumbup:

*gypsy* - FF needs 3 solid temps above your coverline to 'solidify' your crosshairs so you're in a good place. She won't take them away now! Just sit back and try to relax :hugs:

*nikkih* - I'm glad you got the green flag on conceiving! :hugs: AND I'm glad DH is on board with helping you get healthier. It's very important to have good support folks around. And we're definitely here for you too! Eating better and getting exercise will definitely make a BIG difference so best of luck and keep us posted on progress!

Where is *Joey* on this thread??? :flower:


----------



## Loukachu

AF came with a vengeance this afternoon. Feeling hideous. Slightly relieved that it arrived in a way as was starting to think something was wrong. Am on sofa in pjs with a duvet bleugh!


----------



## Breezy81

Loukachu said:


> AF came with a vengeance this afternoon. Feeling hideous. Slightly relieved that it arrived in a way as was starting to think something was wrong. Am on sofa in pjs with a duvet bleugh!

Sorry the :witch: got ya. Good thing is you can be on to the next month! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> AF came with a vengeance this afternoon. Feeling hideous. Slightly relieved that it arrived in a way as was starting to think something was wrong. Am on sofa in pjs with a duvet bleugh!
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got ya. Good thing is you can be on to the next month! :hugs:Click to expand...

Here's to a fresh start Lou!!! :wine: Snuggle up and take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Just got back from my doctor's appt. She seemed very optimistic that it was just a timing issue. We have orders to babydance on days 10 - 20 every other day. She seems to think we stopped too early and that's our issue. She took a look at my chart and pointed out some things that she noticed that are probably our issue. At least, I'll hope that for now. :) 
She sent DH a sa to do on any day after day 21 (since he's all mine for the previous days, as she put it!) and she wants to do hormone bloodwork on day 3 of my next cycle since I'm already on day 9 and had a wonky cycle last period and cycle last month. She didn't think doing it right now would be very good. She also wants day 21 progestrone blood work done on day 21 of the next cycle to make sure I ovulated. So this month we won't do much but follow her recommendations for the timing and see what happens. 

She also said that if I use opk's to use them but do not deviate from the schedule she made for us. 

I have some hope that this will help! She didn't really give me much of any tips just focused on the timing and what to do next if it didn't work. There is a plan in place and that makes me feel better. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

So sorry, Lou! :hug:


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> AF came with a vengeance this afternoon. Feeling hideous. Slightly relieved that it arrived in a way as was starting to think something was wrong. Am on sofa in pjs with a duvet bleugh!
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got ya. Good thing is you can be on to the next month! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Here's to a fresh start Lou!!! :wine: Snuggle up and take care of yourself :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! A few days of the witch and then back to trying. Hope all you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> So sorry, Lou! :hug:

Thanks am doing ok at least I have a new cycle to start now x


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Just got back from my doctor's appt. She seemed very optimistic that it was just a timing issue. We have orders to babydance on days 10 - 20 every other day. She seems to think we stopped too early and that's our issue. She took a look at my chart and pointed out some things that she noticed that are probably our issue. At least, I'll hope that for now. :)
> She sent DH a sa to do on any day after day 21 (since he's all mine for the previous days, as she put it!) and she wants to do hormone bloodwork on day 3 of my next cycle since I'm already on day 9 and had a wonky cycle last period and cycle last month. She didn't think doing it right now would be very good. She also wants day 21 progestrone blood work done on day 21 of the next cycle to make sure I ovulated. So this month we won't do much but follow her recommendations for the timing and see what happens.
> 
> She also said that if I use opk's to use them but do not deviate from the schedule she made for us.
> 
> I have some hope that this will help! She didn't really give me much of any tips just focused on the timing and what to do next if it didn't work. There is a plan in place and that makes me feel better. :)

I'm so glad she is taking steps for you. That's exactly what we started out with! It's nice to not worry so much about tempting and opk's knowing your blood work will give you the answers. :flower:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> *Newbie* - looking good girl. Looking good! :hugs: And you're doing so well staying calm and levelheaded. Good for you!!!!
> 
> *Luna* - well sounds like you got some good feedback even though you didn't get an answers to your 'lack of luck'. I'm glad you feel better! I find a plan always makes me feel better :hugs:
> 
> *Baking* - how did your appt go? Get any good tips?
> 
> *Clarkey* - stay away from POAS until 12DPO chica!!!! I mean it! :nope: Good luck at your doc appt :thumbup:
> 
> *gypsy* - FF needs 3 solid temps above your coverline to 'solidify' your crosshairs so you're in a good place. She won't take them away now! Just sit back and try to relax :hugs:
> 
> *nikkih* - I'm glad you got the green flag on conceiving! :hugs: AND I'm glad DH is on board with helping you get healthier. It's very important to have good support folks around. And we're definitely here for you too! Eating better and getting exercise will definitely make a BIG difference so best of luck and keep us posted on progress!
> 
> Where is *Joey* on this thread??? :flower:

Hi!! I am here! Sorry have been posting across two threads so I get a bit confused where I am up to!!!! But got my BFP this morning!!!! I am so happy!!! Thanks to everyone for all their support on this thread and Goodluck to you all!! Looking forward to seeing everyone on the expecting and over 30 thread!! xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> *Newbie* - looking good girl. Looking good! :hugs: And you're doing so well staying calm and levelheaded. Good for you!!!!
> 
> *Luna* - well sounds like you got some good feedback even though you didn't get an answers to your 'lack of luck'. I'm glad you feel better! I find a plan always makes me feel better :hugs:
> 
> *Baking* - how did your appt go? Get any good tips?
> 
> *Clarkey* - stay away from POAS until 12DPO chica!!!! I mean it! :nope: Good luck at your doc appt :thumbup:
> 
> *gypsy* - FF needs 3 solid temps above your coverline to 'solidify' your crosshairs so you're in a good place. She won't take them away now! Just sit back and try to relax :hugs:
> 
> *nikkih* - I'm glad you got the green flag on conceiving! :hugs: AND I'm glad DH is on board with helping you get healthier. It's very important to have good support folks around. And we're definitely here for you too! Eating better and getting exercise will definitely make a BIG difference so best of luck and keep us posted on progress!
> 
> Where is *Joey* on this thread??? :flower:

That makes me feel much better. It also makes me feel better that my temps stayed high this morning. I am just happy as can be that I actually ovulated. I figured with my wacky cycles that I wasn't. It was probably because I was just temping this time to get a feel for my cycle and wasn't worrying about it. This is my first cycle temping so I wasn't sure what to expect but I am happy!

Congrats Joey!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Baking* - yay, that's great news. I'm glad it's just a timing issue! That can EASILY be fixed with extra BDing :hugs: Your :sex: marathon begins in 3 days! Go baking go! :thumbup:

*gypsy* - the first cycle I temped I was over the moon to know I was ovulating as well. It's such a good feeling to "know" :hugs: I hope you caught that eggy!!! FX

YAY! There's *Joey* with the news! SO happy for you :hugs: Congrats again!


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> *Baking* - yay, that's great news. I'm glad it's just a timing issue! That can EASILY be fixed with extra BDing :hugs: Your :sex: marathon begins in 3 days! Go baking go! :thumbup:
> 
> *gypsy* - the first cycle I temped I was over the moon to know I was ovulating as well. It's such a good feeling to "know" :hugs: I hope you caught that eggy!!! FX
> 
> YAY! There's *Joey* with the news! SO happy for you :hugs: Congrats again!

Thanks, *MrsChezek*! My ticker is off, today is day 9 so the marathon begins tomorrow! ;) She seemed so convinced that it was just a timing issue so I have a lot of hope. But there is a plan in place if we need to which is nice to know as well. :)


----------



## nikkih1288

Congrats Joey ! Happy and Healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo congrats joey!

:hugs: Lou, onto a fresh cycle :)

Baking that's exciting that your Dr thinks everything is ok and that you get to have bloodwork done :)
I'm wondering if I should have pushed more for some testing now...oh well


----------



## Kmae

Yippy Joey! What great news! We hope to all see you at the Expecting and over 30 thread! One by one we will all get there!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Woohoo congrats joey!
> 
> :hugs: Lou, onto a fresh cycle :)
> 
> Baking that's exciting that your Dr thinks everything is ok and that you get to have bloodwork done :)
> I'm wondering if I should have pushed more for some testing now...oh well

:) Thanks, Luna! Can you call the doctor and ask for the sa for your DH? At least then you could have some more info as you guys move forward. Might be worth a try. If she wasn't prepared to do something to help when I went to go see her, I had another doctor recommended to me and I was going there. Can you see someone else as a second opinion maybe?


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Woohoo congrats joey!
> 
> :hugs: Lou, onto a fresh cycle :)
> 
> Baking that's exciting that your Dr thinks everything is ok and that you get to have bloodwork done :)
> I'm wondering if I should have pushed more for some testing now...oh well

Thanks feeling settled now and hopefully will sleep tonight. Been p,acing on my mind!


----------



## Veganlily

Congratulations *Joey!* That is awesome girl!!

Hugs to you *Lou* :hugs:

GLad you got some answers, *baking*! I'm gonna steal your plan if this is not our month.

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Congratulations Joey! H&H 9 months 

And Im glad you can have some closure on that last long cycle Lou, FX this month will be it for you.

How are my fellow TWW ladies doing?

My temps are still pretty flat and im getting more and more crampy like AF....so Im basically expecting to see some spotting today (11dpo) as I have the past two months.

I guess you never know tho 

If not...Im actually not sure if I will test tomorrow or wait and see if the witch is late or not...last month i only spotted on 11/12 dpo, so FF has her arrival scheduled for Friday.

Time will tell! No point stressing about it so just gonna go with it 

:dust: for all those in the TWW and good luck catching the eggy for those about to O!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Congratulations *Joey!* That is awesome girl!!
> 
> Hugs to you *Lou* :hugs:
> 
> GLad you got some answers, *baking*! I'm gonna steal your plan if this is not our month.
> 
> :dust:

Go for it, Lily! I hope you don't need to though. :) I came home and explained this all to DH and he was skeptical at first. But after talking some more, he's agreed to follow her directions and see if it gets us anywhere. She thinks we stop having sex too early after my temp dip and/or positive opk. So we shall see, starting the plan tomorrow. :)


----------



## Veganlily

bakingbabe said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations *Joey!* That is awesome girl!!
> 
> Hugs to you *Lou* :hugs:
> 
> GLad you got some answers, *baking*! I'm gonna steal your plan if this is not our month.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Go for it, Lily! I hope you don't need to though. :) I came home and explained this all to DH and he was skeptical at first. But after talking some more, he's agreed to follow her directions and see if it gets us anywhere. She thinks we stop having sex too early after my temp dip and/or positive opk. So we shall see, starting the plan tomorrow. :)Click to expand...

Before we started actively ttc at my annual in December my ob-gyn and I discussed ttc and she strongly recommended an every other day approach just like yours did! Fx'ed that it does the trick!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations *Joey!* That is awesome girl!!
> 
> Hugs to you *Lou* :hugs:
> 
> GLad you got some answers, *baking*! I'm gonna steal your plan if this is not our month.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Go for it, Lily! I hope you don't need to though. :) I came home and explained this all to DH and he was skeptical at first. But after talking some more, he's agreed to follow her directions and see if it gets us anywhere. She thinks we stop having sex too early after my temp dip and/or positive opk. So we shall see, starting the plan tomorrow. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Before we started actively ttc at my annual in December my ob-gyn and I discussed ttc and she strongly recommended an every other day approach just like yours did! Fx'ed that it does the trick!Click to expand...

I hope so too. And honestly as I was looking over my charts I did wonder if we were ending it too early but at the time it's so hard to know!
She did say that every day was not helpful as it depletes his supply and makes the sperm less viable.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies...just checking in...

11dpo (spotting day) but no spotting just yet...but the night isn't over yet!!! I keep running to the loo to check lol

Full af cramps and bloating, I'm almost positive I'm out and she will rear her ugly face any moment...damn witch...

I hope everyone's having/had a great day 

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies...just checking in...
> 
> 11dpo (spotting day) but no spotting just yet...but the night isn't over yet!!! I keep running to the loo to check lol
> 
> Full af cramps and bloating, I'm almost positive I'm out and she will rear her ugly face any moment...damn witch...
> 
> I hope everyone's having/had a great day
> 
> :dust:

Oh good luck to you sweetie! Sounds like tomorrow will reveal all-got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...just checking in...
> 
> 11dpo (spotting day) but no spotting just yet...but the night isn't over yet!!! I keep running to the loo to check lol
> 
> Full af cramps and bloating, I'm almost positive I'm out and she will rear her ugly face any moment...damn witch...
> 
> I hope everyone's having/had a great day
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Oh good luck to you sweetie! Sounds like tomorrow will reveal all-got everything crossed for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks lily 

If I wake up and still no af, spotting etc I don't think I'm gonna test...the witch is officially due Friday, i think I'll be waiting this one out!!!

More updates in the morning. I have everything crossed for myself now lol!!!

I hope your tww flies by Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Newbie32 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...just checking in...
> 
> 11dpo (spotting day) but no spotting just yet...but the night isn't over yet!!! I keep running to the loo to check lol
> 
> Full af cramps and bloating, I'm almost positive I'm out and she will rear her ugly face any moment...damn witch...
> 
> I hope everyone's having/had a great day
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Oh good luck to you sweetie! Sounds like tomorrow will reveal all-got everything crossed for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lily
> 
> If I wake up and still no af, spotting etc I don't think I'm gonna test...the witch is officially due Friday, i think I'll be waiting this one out!!!
> 
> More updates in the morning. I have everything crossed for myself now lol!!!
> 
> I hope your tww flies by Hun!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Gl newbie! Fx that everything works out for you and that :witch: stays away!

My temps dipped just a tad this morning and I have a bit of light cramping, can possibly be implantation but I am not reading into it. After how devastated I was the beginning of June I swore I would not symptom spot, even though in my mind I am :blush:

Gl and :dust: to everyone getting ready to o and test!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! im still staying strong and NOT POAS!! Dr appt went well...going to start clomid next cycle and possibly an IUI. Just not feeling pregnant this month..but hopefully next month will be it!!

Congrats Joey!! H&H 9 months!

Nikki- Im glad everything went well at your Dr appt. Good luck withlosing weight and exercising. im glad hubby is supportive. When do yo think you will start trying again?? :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! im still staying strong and NOT POAS!! Dr appt went well...going to start clomid next cycle and possibly an IUI. Just not feeling pregnant this month..but hopefully next month will be it!!
> 
> Congrats Joey!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Nikki- Im glad everything went well at your Dr appt. Good luck withlosing weight and exercising. im glad hubby is supportive. When do yo think you will start trying again?? :hugs:

At least if this isn't your month, you have a plan! It took us 6 rounds of clomid but I had not ovulated in almost a year. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Newbie* - well your temps look good! Sorry you're feeling AFy but hopefully the witch will stay away and those are just your early pregnancy symptoms! I hope you get to test this morning!! FX for you!!!!
:dust:

*gypsy* - 7DPO can def be implantation dip! How come your temps aren't solid? Are you temping at the same time each day? That probably explains the dotted crosshairs - you only have one solid temp on 1DPO.

*Clarkey* - very proud of you for not testing!!! When do you plan to POAS?

*Breezy* - I still smile when I see your name and your pregnant ticker! I'm so happy that after ALL THAT you went through, you finally have your bean :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

MrsChezek said:


> *Newbie* - well your temps look good! Sorry you're feeling AFy but hopefully the witch will stay away and those are just your early pregnancy symptoms! I hope you get to test this morning!! FX for you!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> *gypsy* - 7DPO can def be implantation dip! How come your temps aren't solid? Are you temping at the same time each day? That probably explains the dotted crosshairs - you only have one solid temp on 1DPO.
> 
> *Clarkey* - very proud of you for not testing!!! When do you plan to POAS?
> 
> *Breezy* - I still smile when I see your name and your pregnant ticker! I'm so happy that after ALL THAT you went through, you finally have your bean :hugs:

I temp whenever I wake up. It is hard for me to temp at the exact time every day because I go to bed at different times every night and what is 4 hours of sleep one night is 2 another night. Most of my temps are at 10 am because that is when I get OH up for work, so I am not quite sure why it isn't giving me solid dots. Maybe I need to check that I have all of the times right because I don't heck that when I put in my temps. I am still mostly asleep so I just input the temp.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yeah I went back and my times were all messed up. Some days didn't even have a time. I will have to check that when I put in my temps. I should also try harder to temp at the same time every day too. I figured it didn't matter too much this time around because I didn't think I was ovulating anyways.


----------



## Loukachu

Hey all, hope all is good with you. AF punishing me this month!


----------



## nikkih1288

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! im still staying strong and NOT POAS!! Dr appt went well...going to start clomid next cycle and possibly an IUI. Just not feeling pregnant this month..but hopefully next month will be it!!
> 
> Congrats Joey!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Nikki- Im glad everything went well at your Dr appt. Good luck withlosing weight and exercising. im glad hubby is supportive. When do yo think you will start trying again?? :hugs:

We are talking about starting to try again end of sept beginning of October .


----------



## MrsChezek

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Yeah I went back and my times were all messed up. Some days didn't even have a time. I will have to check that when I put in my temps. I should also try harder to temp at the same time every day too. I figured it didn't matter too much this time around because I didn't think I was ovulating anyways.

FF is very anal about things like that and will give you that outline circle every time you temp outside of a 30 min window. But what's most important is that you DID ovulate and your temp did dip and spike so whether it's solid or dotted cross-hairs doesn't matter! But for the future, try to put in your time to keep FF happy (and you happy if you want a solid cross-hair) :flower:

I set my alarm for 6:30am as I rarely went to bed past 2:30am and rarely woke up before 7am so I knew I could get a good, consistent reading at that time. Woke up, temped and went back to bed. I never wake up at the same time each day either but I bet you can find some way around it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

nikkih1288 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!! im still staying strong and NOT POAS!! Dr appt went well...going to start clomid next cycle and possibly an IUI. Just not feeling pregnant this month..but hopefully next month will be it!!
> 
> Congrats Joey!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Nikki- Im glad everything went well at your Dr appt. Good luck withlosing weight and exercising. im glad hubby is supportive. When do yo think you will start trying again?? :hugs:
> 
> We are talking about starting to try again end of sept beginning of October .Click to expand...

That'll be here in no time! (or so I hope cause hopefully this damn nausea will ease up by then). AND you will get to start fresh with a healthier body. All good news :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

Its great seeing so many BFPs on here! Gives me lots of confidence that this is a lucky thread!

Any chance you lovely ladies could help me? I'm 7dpo (I think, I don't temp but get O pains) and for the last couple of days have had LOTS of creamy white CM (tmi, sorry) and my cervix has been low, firm and closed since O. I've just checked my CP and it is a _little_ higher today and slightly softer than yesterday. Is it supposed to stay low and firm right up until AF? 

I'm really trying so so hard not to get my hopes up, but with this cp, cm, slightly tender bbs and twinges and cramps AF style but more like O pains it's really hard.

I could use some advice and thanks for reading.

xx

PS so happy for you guys that have had your bfp this month!xx


----------



## MrsChezek

*poppy* - I don't know anything about CP but I've had lots and lots of creamy CM over the last 4 weeks so that's a good sign in my book!!!! But do try to stay level-headed as it's all different for different people. I'm cautiously optimistic for you!!!! FX and 
:dust:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> *poppy* - I don't know anything about CP but I've had lots and lots of creamy CM over the last 4 weeks so that's a good sign in my book!!!! But do try to stay level-headed as it's all different for different people. I'm cautiously optimistic for you!!!! FX and
> :dust:

I am the same as Chezek, had lots of creamy CM since 6dpo. So much infact I had to wear a liner everyday but don't know much about CP. Wish I could help! GL and :dust:


----------



## MD1223

Same. Now the CM is going crazy. Sorry for the TMI. 

Sending lots of :dust: for all of you ladies! 

*Nikki *- Sept/Oct really will be here in no time. Glad you had a good doc appt and that is great he/she gave you some concrete things to do/think about. 

*Baking* - glad you had a great appt too. Sounds like a good plan! Almost similar to SMEP, which worked for us. 

*Lou* - Sorry AF is being a big :witch:


----------



## luna_19

I managed to unsubscribe to this thread again! :dohh:

Talked to hubby about my appt, he thinks I'm overreacting and that we will get there soon, he's so good at keeping my crazy under control <3

We'll just keep at it and see what happens by October and then deal with it then if needed (hopefully not!)


----------



## poppy13

Thanks *Chezek Breezy* & *MD*. All you ladies are so lovely. I'm really hoping its our month but am realistic as its our first proper attempt this cycle. 
Here's hoping the next 5 days go quickly!!x
:dust:xx


----------



## singerwoman

I was waiting for a couple of reasons. We were looking at houses to buy and in the meantime were sharing a 3-BR apartment with two other roommates. There wasn't exactly room for a nursery! Although sure we could have moved out sooner if we'd been ready, but we weren't. Secondly, personal reasons having to do with my marriage and husband's health- it just wasn't a good time, as much as I wanted to be a mom earlier. We had to take care of ourselves first before we were ready to expand our family.



MindUtopia said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you? I'm 31 (and a little more than halfway to 32 now) and my husband and I are trying for our first. He is 25 (yes, I'm a cougar!), but a very wonderful, mature, family-oriented 25 and we are both looking forward to starting this journey together. I'm hoping the youth of his spermies works in our favor! We got married last September and just took our last much-anticipated trip together before TTC this past month. We were in India (we both used to live there and it's where we first met and started dating!) and we always knew we would start TTC after we got back. And then ironically, my pill packet for April ran out on Saturday, which was the day we left to come home. I'm now awaiting my withdrawal bleed and started temping this morning so I could catch my temp the first day I start.
> 
> It seems so weird to finally be starting to TTC, especially since many of my friends already have babies and small children. I've been somewhat fortunate in the sense that I'm not unusual in waiting until my 30s in my group of friends (most were very career oriented or finishing up graduate degrees, so we all are kinda a little 30-something cohort now). But still many of them are pregnant now or just had their first, so I feel a little bit like I'm playing catch up but not by too much. They've also given me hope that having your first in your 30s is totally great and that it has been worth the wait (and also the hope that I really will be a competent parent after so many years of having no real responsibilities other than to myself!).
> 
> I don't know yet when AF will arrive or if my cycles will even adjust back to 28-30 days like they were a few years ago when I was off the pill, but I'm anticipating I'll be waiting to test sometime around the 3rd/4th week of May. I'm pretty adamant that I'm not going to allow myself to test until I'm a couple days late, especially in the beginning when I don't know what my cycles are like yet. I'm terrified of how I would feel if I had a chemical and I'm just downright cheap, but we'll see how that goes. Glad to meet you all!
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's reasons were for waiting? I only met my now husband when I was 27. I'm American and he is British, though we were living in the same place for the first year of our relationship, eventually we both had to go back home. So this meant things were long distance for another couple years until I could move to the UK and we could get married. It was important to be married first just in general, but also for the security of knowing it meant if I was pregnant, we could be in the same country without having to worry about one of us needing to leave. Plus, there were a few things we wanted to do this past year just to enjoy our time together before thinking about babies. But now we are ready!
> 
> Karen


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> *Newbie* - well your temps look good! Sorry you're feeling AFy but hopefully the witch will stay away and those are just your early pregnancy symptoms! I hope you get to test this morning!! FX for you!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> *gypsy* - 7DPO can def be implantation dip! How come your temps aren't solid? Are you temping at the same time each day? That probably explains the dotted crosshairs - you only have one solid temp on 1DPO.
> 
> *Clarkey* - very proud of you for not testing!!! When do you plan to POAS?
> 
> *Breezy* - I still smile when I see your name and your pregnant ticker! I'm so happy that after ALL THAT you went through, you finally have your bean :hugs:

Thanks Mrs Chezek :hugs:

Well no sign of spotting or AF this morning... but still really crampy and witch like lol.

I refrained from testing this morning because i just didnt really feel like seeing a BFN just in case! 12 dpo today..if she doesnt arrive by tomorrow morning I may POAS...maybe...

Time will tell!! 

I hope you all have a great day ladies 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I managed to unsubscribe to this thread again! :dohh:
> 
> Talked to hubby about my appt, he thinks I'm overreacting and that we will get there soon, he's so good at keeping my crazy under control <3
> 
> We'll just keep at it and see what happens by October and then deal with it then if needed (hopefully not!)

I'm glad hubby talked you down! Mine does that for me as well. Sometimes they know what to say, ha!! :)


----------



## Loukachu

MD1223 said:


> Same. Now the CM is going crazy. Sorry for the TMI.
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: for all of you ladies!
> 
> *Nikki *- Sept/Oct really will be here in no time. Glad you had a good doc appt and that is great he/she gave you some concrete things to do/think about.
> 
> *Baking* - glad you had a great appt too. Sounds like a good plan! Almost similar to SMEP, which worked for us.
> 
> *Lou* - Sorry AF is being a big :witch:

It is not fun but am glad in a way that I have started a new cycle. Also start my summer hols on Friday too so can relax and concentrate on this month!


----------



## luna_19

Poppy I wanted to mention that cp is really different for everyone. Personally mine is only ever low during af, otherwise it is medium/high my entire cycle. Also last month it went low and soft the night before af was due then went back to being high and firm the next morning, ended up being 4 days late....weird...anyways good luck!

Also good luck newbie your temps look so good! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Newbie*! Great news. Hope she continues to stay away :hugs:
FX and dust!
:dust:

*Lou* - relaxation can do wonders! Many people conceive when on vaca so do take advantage of the holidays :winkwink:

I love the positive attitude on this thread. No matter what hits us, we all brush ourselves off and pick back up. I know that I couldn't get through some days without you all. 
It will happen for all of you! I know it will :hugs: And I can't wait to be here to see all the :bfp:s roll in!
:hug:


----------



## poppy13

Now at 8dpo and have diarreha, nausea and dizziness through last night. Is this pure bad luck or do I add it to the symptoms I promised myself I wouldnt look for?!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone,

sorry i'm been terrible at posting but have been lurking and checking in on you guys.

BFN again and still no AF at 18dpo so worried I didn't O this month.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies,

The clocks slowly ticking away..lol...

Still no spotting, no af yet. Still very much believe I will be seeing her on schedule tomorrow, maybe my body just decided not to spot and give me warning of her impending arrival! Of course there is always still time tonight...

Even got dh into a little :sex: because I know sometimes that brings her out afterwards if she's lurking...but maybe she's not quite ready to rear her ugly face just yet!!!

Who's testing next? Clarkey, are you still refraining from poas?

I hope those are good signs for you poppy :hugs:

Zeez I hope you get some answers soon, preferably a late bfp! 

I shall remain withe everything crossed 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

*Newbie* - fx'ed that she stays away and you get your :bfp:!

*Poppy* - could be good - only a few more days until you test! Hope you start feeling better-but maybe not too much better if these are early pg signs! :hugs:

*Zee*-sorry you are in in limbo land-went through that last month and it's very very hard. Hang in there and maybe wait at least 3 days to retest. Just remember *pregpilot* took until 25 DPO to get her :bfp:

*Luna * and *baking* - hope you're both doing well and empowered by more information from your docs! And you too *Nikki* - glad you're popping in here even though you may not return to active ttc until October.

How are you doing, *gypsy and clarky*?

And so many thanks to *mrschezek, rmsh, breezy and md* for still hanging out here in the ttc threads! Hope each of you are feeling well and not too much nauseau/tiredness.

AFM just hanging out in the first half of the 2ww-working hard not to symptom spot or if I do, not to put much stock into it. I've never been this insatiably thirsty in my life-I'm so parched and so thirsty and that was my sister's biggest early sign with both her pregnancies but as I said-no symptom spotting allowed so I won't mention the rest of mine!!

Sorry if I missed anyone and welcome to anyone new or any lurkers waiting to join us and sending :dust: to all!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> *Newbie* - fx'ed that she stays away and you get your :bfp:!
> 
> *Poppy* - could be good - only a few more days until you test! Hope you start feeling better-but maybe not too much better if these are early pg signs! :hugs:
> 
> *Zee*-sorry you are in in limbo land-went through that last month and it's very very hard. Hang in there and maybe wait at least 3 days to retest. Just remember *pregpilot* took until 25 DPO to get her :bfp:
> 
> *Luna * and *baking* - hope you're both doing well and empowered by more information from your docs! And you too *Nikki* - glad you're popping in here even though you may not return to active ttc until October.
> 
> How are you doing, *gypsy and clarky*?
> 
> And so many thanks to *mrschezek, rmsh, breezy and md* for still hanging out here in the ttc threads! Hope each of you are feeling well and not too much nauseau/tiredness.
> 
> AFM just hanging out in the first half of the 2ww-working hard not to symptom spot or if I do, not to put much stock into it. I've never been this insatiably thirsty in my life-I'm so parched and so thirsty and that was my sister's biggest early sign with both her pregnancies but as I said-no symptom spotting allowed so I won't mention the rest of mine!!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone and welcome to anyone new or any lurkers waiting to join us and sending :dust: to all!

I started having some wierd cramps yesterday, have sore bbs with super sensitive nipples (almost jumped out of my skin when OH touched them and then felt bad), and developed a mild headache yesterday. To be honest, as odd as this sounds being that I am 30 years old, I don't have enough experience with having an idea when :witch: is coming to know whether or not these symptoms are due to her. I have seen her maybe 25 to 30 times total since I started at age 12. After how devastated I was last time when she showed up I am not getting my hopes up with all the symptoms, although a :bfp: is in the back of my mind. We will see when I test on the 27th, which is the day after the day FF is telling me :witch: will get here.


----------



## MrsChezek

Looking good TWWers! I know you're not symptom spotting but the lil hints mentioned sound so promising!!! :happydance: :hugs:

I have a feeling there's another BFP coming soon...

I feel much better today so I'm a bit nervous. Funny huh? I finally get what I want and now I'm all nervous about it!!! I just don't want to jinx it and get some terrible nausea any minute. It feels good to feel ok. I don't feel "normal" but it's just a mild queasy feeling which I can happily live with. So FX! I'd love a day of this...even had cereal with MILK this morning! Super exciting :yipee: Ah the little things in life...

Well, keep us posted testers!!! I'm wondering if *Newbie* will test this morning or wait it out a bit more... :coffee: Crossing everything for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

A bit of tmi but a tip that could help can't be that bad, right ladies? :)
The dr told me to take DHA vitamins alongside my prenatals and OMG the amt of cm I have is crazy!! I'm only on day 11 and I've have had more cm than I ever seen in previous cycles. Here is what the article I read said.

_There seems to be a significant role played by DHA in regulating hormones to promote natural reproductive cycles in women. Studies have also indicated that omega 3 essential fats can actually extend your fertility cycle to increase your chances of getting pregnant.

In fact, it does not only women who are trying to conceive, but helps enhances regular menstrual cycles without the inconveniences and discomforts of pre-menstrual syndrome (PMS). Women who take this on a regular basis experience the following:

- decrease menstrual cramping

- increase in secretion of white cervical mucus

- less clots during menstruation

- less PMS symptoms before the period ensues

- clearer biphasic chart which means a significant temperature surge during ovulation for easier detection

There is a close link that ties this and ovulation together. If you want to naturally enhance fertility and increase your chances of pregnancy, make sure to include this into your daily intake. For best and safest results, take this supplements every day. It can provide a potent source of pure omega 3 fatty acid, specifically DHA. With fish oil, the baby of your dreams is just within arms' reach.

Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5700050_

I got the ones designed for prenatal and don't have that fisy odor to them. It can't hurt, right? ;)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

bakingbabe said:


> A bit of tmi but a tip that could help can't be that bad, right ladies? :)
> The dr told me to take DHA vitamins alongside my prenatals and OMG the amt of cm I have is crazy!! I'm only on day 11 and I've have had more cm than I ever seen in previous cycles. Here is what the article I read said.
> 
> _There seems to be a significant role played by DHA in regulating hormones to promote natural reproductive cycles in women. Studies have also indicated that omega 3 essential fats can actually extend your fertility cycle to increase your chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> In fact, it does not only women who are trying to conceive, but helps enhances regular menstrual cycles without the inconveniences and discomforts of pre-menstrual syndrome (PMS). Women who take this on a regular basis experience the following:
> 
> - decrease menstrual cramping
> 
> - increase in secretion of white cervical mucus
> 
> - less clots during menstruation
> 
> - less PMS symptoms before the period ensues
> 
> - clearer biphasic chart which means a significant temperature surge during ovulation for easier detection
> 
> There is a close link that ties this and ovulation together. If you want to naturally enhance fertility and increase your chances of pregnancy, make sure to include this into your daily intake. For best and safest results, take this supplements every day. It can provide a potent source of pure omega 3 fatty acid, specifically DHA. With fish oil, the baby of your dreams is just within arms' reach.
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5700050_
> 
> I got the ones designed for prenatal and don't have that fisy odor to them. It can't hurt, right? ;)

That is definitely interesting. I wonder if it would be beneficial to someone such as myself who has PCOS or if it just helps if you already have a regular cycle. It is definitely worth looking into because I am up for trying most anything that is natural and doesn't involve me going to the doctor and getting medication :)


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> Now at 8dpo and have diarreha, nausea and dizziness through last night. Is this pure bad luck or do I add it to the symptoms I promised myself I wouldnt look for?!

I had the dizziness and the diarrhea from about that time.
Fingers crossed for ya.
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> A bit of tmi but a tip that could help can't be that bad, right ladies? :)
> The dr told me to take DHA vitamins alongside my prenatals and OMG the amt of cm I have is crazy!! I'm only on day 11 and I've have had more cm than I ever seen in previous cycles. Here is what the article I read said.
> 
> _There seems to be a significant role played by DHA in regulating hormones to promote natural reproductive cycles in women. Studies have also indicated that omega 3 essential fats can actually extend your fertility cycle to increase your chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> In fact, it does not only women who are trying to conceive, but helps enhances regular menstrual cycles without the inconveniences and discomforts of pre-menstrual syndrome (PMS). Women who take this on a regular basis experience the following:
> 
> - decrease menstrual cramping
> 
> - increase in secretion of white cervical mucus
> 
> - less clots during menstruation
> 
> - less PMS symptoms before the period ensues
> 
> - clearer biphasic chart which means a significant temperature surge during ovulation for easier detection
> 
> There is a close link that ties this and ovulation together. If you want to naturally enhance fertility and increase your chances of pregnancy, make sure to include this into your daily intake. For best and safest results, take this supplements every day. It can provide a potent source of pure omega 3 fatty acid, specifically DHA. With fish oil, the baby of your dreams is just within arms' reach.
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5700050_
> 
> I got the ones designed for prenatal and don't have that fisy odor to them. It can't hurt, right? ;)

Hmmm I didn't know all that but I started taking DHA the cycle we got a BFP or maybe the cycle before...so maybe that was a big help!!! Can't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies. Really helps to have such great support from you all.

Lily - symtoms or not i've got my fingers crossed for you.

gypsy - don't worry I was (am!?) just as clueless after so much time with irregular cycles and bcp. Just when I thought I figured it out I find out that preg symptoms are so similar to af symtoms.

Mrschezek - glad you feel a bit better today. Hope it gets a bit easier from now on.

thanks for the info baking.


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> A bit of tmi but a tip that could help can't be that bad, right ladies? :)
> The dr told me to take DHA vitamins alongside my prenatals and OMG the amt of cm I have is crazy!! I'm only on day 11 and I've have had more cm than I ever seen in previous cycles. Here is what the article I read said.
> 
> _There seems to be a significant role played by DHA in regulating hormones to promote natural reproductive cycles in women. Studies have also indicated that omega 3 essential fats can actually extend your fertility cycle to increase your chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> In fact, it does not only women who are trying to conceive, but helps enhances regular menstrual cycles without the inconveniences and discomforts of pre-menstrual syndrome (PMS). Women who take this on a regular basis experience the following:
> 
> - decrease menstrual cramping
> 
> - increase in secretion of white cervical mucus
> 
> - less clots during menstruation
> 
> - less PMS symptoms before the period ensues
> 
> - clearer biphasic chart which means a significant temperature surge during ovulation for easier detection
> 
> There is a close link that ties this and ovulation together. If you want to naturally enhance fertility and increase your chances of pregnancy, make sure to include this into your daily intake. For best and safest results, take this supplements every day. It can provide a potent source of pure omega 3 fatty acid, specifically DHA. With fish oil, the baby of your dreams is just within arms' reach.
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5700050_
> 
> I got the ones designed for prenatal and don't have that fisy odor to them. It can't hurt, right? ;)
> 
> That is definitely interesting. I wonder if it would be beneficial to someone such as myself who has PCOS or if it just helps if you already have a regular cycle. It is definitely worth looking into because I am up for trying most anything that is natural and doesn't involve me going to the doctor and getting medication :)Click to expand...

I'm not sure but it's definitely worth reading more about it. I took it during the tww the last two tww's and I asked the dr if I should do it the entire time and she said it will help your brain even if you aren't trying to get pregnant. I like this over EPO because I have read how it could make your cycles go irregular and I'm not too keen on that. So it's my something new this cycle. :) :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> A bit of tmi but a tip that could help can't be that bad, right ladies? :)
> The dr told me to take DHA vitamins alongside my prenatals and OMG the amt of cm I have is crazy!! I'm only on day 11 and I've have had more cm than I ever seen in previous cycles. Here is what the article I read said.
> 
> _There seems to be a significant role played by DHA in regulating hormones to promote natural reproductive cycles in women. Studies have also indicated that omega 3 essential fats can actually extend your fertility cycle to increase your chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> In fact, it does not only women who are trying to conceive, but helps enhances regular menstrual cycles without the inconveniences and discomforts of pre-menstrual syndrome (PMS). Women who take this on a regular basis experience the following:
> 
> - decrease menstrual cramping
> 
> - increase in secretion of white cervical mucus
> 
> - less clots during menstruation
> 
> - less PMS symptoms before the period ensues
> 
> - clearer biphasic chart which means a significant temperature surge during ovulation for easier detection
> 
> There is a close link that ties this and ovulation together. If you want to naturally enhance fertility and increase your chances of pregnancy, make sure to include this into your daily intake. For best and safest results, take this supplements every day. It can provide a potent source of pure omega 3 fatty acid, specifically DHA. With fish oil, the baby of your dreams is just within arms' reach.
> 
> Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5700050_
> 
> I got the ones designed for prenatal and don't have that fisy odor to them. It can't hurt, right? ;)
> 
> Hmmm I didn't know all that but I started taking DHA the cycle we got a BFP or maybe the cycle before...so maybe that was a big help!!! Can't hurt :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well that's good to hear, *MrsChezek*! And you're right, it can't hurt!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

hey all!! Im 11-12DPO today...dont feel pregnant and dont even want to test..weird. Just dont want a let down. Thanks all for your support and hoping for BFP next month with clomid and IUI if not this month! Will keep you posted if I POAS in the morning!!! xoxo


----------



## MD1223

Hi there, 

I was taking a DHA supp too for a couple of months before we got our bfp. Also, one of our family friends who is an obgyn said we should be taking this before (and after) we get preggo in any event. Thanks for sharing, *Baking*! 

Keeping everything crossed for all of you testing soon and for those of you BD'ing too! ;) Catch that eggy!


----------



## Loukachu

AF has settled down now thankfully. Currently wearing an ECG monitor and have to for the next 5 days... It is hardly discreet. How are you all?


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Looking good TWWers! I know you're not symptom spotting but the lil hints mentioned sound so promising!!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> I have a feeling there's another BFP coming soon...
> 
> I feel much better today so I'm a bit nervous. Funny huh? I finally get what I want and now I'm all nervous about it!!! I just don't want to jinx it and get some terrible nausea any minute. It feels good to feel ok. I don't feel "normal" but it's just a mild queasy feeling which I can happily live with. So FX! I'd love a day of this...even had cereal with MILK this morning! Super exciting :yipee: Ah the little things in life...
> 
> Well, keep us posted testers!!! I'm wondering if *Newbie* will test this morning or wait it out a bit more... :coffee: Crossing everything for you girl! :hugs:

Thanks Mrs Chezek  :hugs:

Well its my first ever 13 dpo....still no sign of AF, though still quite crampy. She is officially due today so i think it might be a looooong day lol

No testing yet, Im not really feeling 'pregnant' even though she appears late and just dont want to see a BFN!

Clarkey - did you test?

GL & :dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

I'm so excited for you newbie!

On the recommendation of my cycle buddy from another thread I am trying opks again, picked up some dollar store ones that are supposed to work really well...fingers crossed I get my first ever positive anything.

Oh and baking thanks for mentioning dha thing, it reminded me that one of the many books I've read recommended taking it but I just never got around to finding a veg one, will be hunting some down really soon :)


----------



## Veganlily

Oh *Newbie* ahhhhh your chart looks so good I want you to test purely for my benefit! :test:

*Luna*-I'd be curious if you find a veg supplement you like-will you let us know?

*Clarky*-good luck hon!

*Lou*-glad you're feeling better and good luck with the monitor.

I've had a super intense and hard week at work-plus side is that I've had zero time to think about the 2ww and the weekend will be busy, so that definitely helps. Xo to my ladies-we are almost to the weekend!!


----------



## Newbie32

LOL, you ladies make me laugh 

Soon Lily! I'm kinda in the headspace that if the witch wants to show i'd rather see her than a BFN...having said that, I may go buy a couple of frer's at lunchtime...

We have all seen here how the witch can sometimes just decide to be late (even if never happened to me before) so i am desperately trying not to get my hopes up..

But its not easy!!

:dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Will do Lily :)


----------



## Newbie32

Update...still no :witch:

Popped out at lunch and bought a box of Frers....

Will see if I am able to psych myself up to :test: anytime soon!!!

I really hope she is not just messing with my head...first month charting my lp was 11 days, second month 12, maybe its third month 13?? I am sending myself crazy here...:dohh:

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Update, pink tinged cm...on to next month we go :-(


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Update, pink tinged cm...on to next month we go :-(

Oh sweetie keep us posted. You're not out until your temps drop and :af: is here in full force. I'm still keeping hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lily 

Cramps are way way worse now so pretty much 100%sure the witch decided evening was better than morning today! 

It's never easy, this part, esp when you let those thoughts, the what ifs, creep in, but I have to say that having you guys here makes it so so much better x

Thanks so much x


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks lily
> 
> Cramps are way way worse now so pretty much 100%sure the witch decided evening was better than morning today!
> 
> It's never easy, this part, esp when you let those thoughts, the what ifs, creep in, but I have to say that having you guys here makes it so so much better x
> 
> Thanks so much x

Hang in there...:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Big big hugs *newbie*!!! :hugs: I hope she doesn't show! Let us know how the night goes (I'm still trying to wrap my head around the Sydney to NYC time change :wacko: as I just woke up but I'm pretty sure it's Friday night and bed time for you). 

GL *Clarkey*! Sounds like you're in a good mindset regardless of the outcome of this cycle. Good for you! :thumbup:

*Lily* - I'm sorry you had a long, hard week but glad it made the TWW fly by a bit faster for you. Keeping everything crossed!
:dust:

*Luna* - CD9 today. Are you kicking off OPKs tomorrow? I know you have a pretty regular cycle right? If not, I'm blaming it on feeling like crap and having an exhausted brain :dohh:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! Im 12-13DPO today.. I tested and Negative :( Just waiting on the witch now. I hope she comes soon as i want to start my clomid and IUI next cycle. Thank you everyone for your support! :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

Just done a test and it was a BFN :cry: I know it's still early at 9dpo and I knew it would be a negative but couldn't help myself. Am now thinking all the symptoms I've had are just AF playing cruel jokes on me. My bbs are very sore (I never get it to this extreme), I had diarroeha on 7dpo, cervix is now becoming higher and softer than it was after O and lots of cramping and bloating since O.
This time last month I had started spotting for 5 days prior to AF and that hasn't happened yet so I guess its not all bad. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself.

Hope you lovely ladies are managing to stay more upbeat than me xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie

I was going to start opking on cd11 unless my cervix tells I'll be ovulating early, holding my pee to test is such a pain! :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Hang in there clarkey and poppy-still early for you both. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

AUGH. I'm such a dead brain these days. I typed up a whole post and then before hitting submit, I decided to see if there were any posts I missed on the previous page and lost all my thoughts!!!! :growlmad:

*clarkey* - sorry you got a BFN but you're not out yet! So FX. And if not, good luck with your new cycle!!

*poppy*!!!!! no testing before 12DPO - thread rule!!!! :nope: I'm sorry temptation got you and you had to face that stark white BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAY too early&#8230;and it looks like you tested in the evening so that decreases your chances of catching any of the hCG even more. If you're going to test early, definitely do it with FMU. I'm sorry hun :hugs: Remember *Breezy* only got a very faint line at 12DPO so hang in there!!!

*luna* - OMG I hated holding my pee. THat was the worst part of TTC for me!! I was terrible at it and SO cranky&#8230;GL and keep us posted!

*newbie* - did the damn witch show or did the spotting stop? did you test??? Hope you're doing ok :hugs: I'm thinking of you...


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> AUGH. I'm such a dead brain these days. I typed up a whole post and then before hitting submit, I decided to see if there were any posts I missed on the previous page and lost all my thoughts!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> *clarkey* - sorry you got a BFN but you're not out yet! So FX. And if not, good luck with your new cycle!!
> 
> *poppy*!!!!! no testing before 12DPO - thread rule!!!! :nope: I'm sorry temptation got you and you had to face that stark white BFN but 9DPO is WAAAAY too earlyand it looks like you tested in the evening so that decreases your chances of catching any of the hCG even more. If you're going to test early, definitely do it with FMU. I'm sorry hun :hugs: Remember *Breezy* only got a very faint line at 12DPO so hang in there!!!
> 
> *luna* - OMG I hated holding my pee. THat was the worst part of TTC for me!! I was terrible at it and SO crankyGL and keep us posted!
> 
> *newbie* - did the damn witch show or did the spotting stop? did you test??? Hope you're doing ok :hugs: I'm thinking of you...

oops...sorry, I'll be better behaved in future!!!! ;) On the, hopefully, positive side my bbs are quite sore. never really get any tenderness before AF and this is quite uncomfortable, even walking I can tell they are tender as I move - feels like they are bruised is the best way I can describe it?? And I had a little nap earlier - end of week and school year (I teach) or other potentially good reason for being exhausted?!?!


----------



## MrsChezek

poppy13 said:


> oops...sorry, I'll be better behaved in future!!!! ;) On the, hopefully, positive side my bbs are quite sore. never really get any tenderness before AF and this is quite uncomfortable, even walking I can tell they are tender as I move - feels like they are bruised is the best way I can describe it?? And I had a little nap earlier - end of week and school year (I teach) or other potentially good reason for being exhausted?!?!

These are good signs but don't read too much into them! They can drive us wild. Try to keep busy this weekend and you can test on Monday with FMU for a more accurate response :hugs: Hang in there!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah she me :-(

Ah well, onwards we go...


----------



## MrsChezek

Newbie32 said:


> Yeah she me :-(
> 
> Ah well, onwards we go...

Are you serious??? BUT your chart looked picture perfect :cry: That's just so wrong! I'm sorry sweetie...do something nice for yourself and hang in there. Your time will come :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah....trying to draw positives in that I've heard really flat temps can show good hormonal balance, so maybe now my body might be ready to make a baby!!!

I hope so anyway. Thanks so much for your support xxx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I took a nap today and when I woke up I was sure AF had showed up because of how wet I felt down there. After rushing to the bathroom it turns out I just had a boatload of cm. Never had that happen before. It seemed weird to me because I have never had that happen before. Maybe it is a good sign for me who is not symptom spotting. I will know in a week!


----------



## Newbie32

GL gypsy!!! I hope is a good sign :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Aw newbie I really thought this was your month :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

*Gypsy* That is a very good sign, that was my first sign. Fx'd. 1 week down and 1 to go! :winkwink:

*Newbie* I can honestly say I am quite shocked! So sorry about af.:hugs: Another positive is your lp is getting longer. :thumbup: Are you going to try anything new this month?

*Poppy* Shame shame shame. I got a super faint bfp at 12 dpo, I thought the test was lying it was so faint. :haha: When I tested again at 14dpo on a digi it was postive even without using fmu. Hang in there, it can still happen. :kiss:

*Luna* I know they say not to test in the am but I always did because holding it made me a miserable person. I caught mine every month once I started O'ing. 

*Clarky* You are not out yet. (I bet that sounds familiar) Hang in there girle. If that ugly :witch: does get you then when you start your clomid, take it at night. It really helps with the side effects. What mg did they start you on? Are they monitoring you?

*Lily* It's always nice to have something to make that wait time go by faster. When are you testing?

:dust: to you all, hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Newbie, your chart looked so good! Sending tons of :dust: your way this month! :flower:


----------



## ZeeZ

Awh newbie - so sorry but balanced hormones are good. Hopeful it means you're going to get your bean soon.

poppy / clarky - sorry about the bfn but GL. Hope af stays away.

gypsy - sounds like you're having a good cycle. Did you do any thing different this month.

afm - no sign of af but another bfn. Pretty sure at this point its the pcos. I'm going to make an appointment with my doc but going to give it a few more day just in case she does come - I feel strange getting examined when she is around. Also got tons of cm including some ewcm so maybe i'm only Oing now. 

Anyway take care of yourselves and have a wonderful weekend


----------



## gypsygirl1018

ZeeZ said:


> Awh newbie - so sorry but balanced hormones are good. Hopeful it means you're going to get your bean soon.
> 
> poppy / clarky - sorry about the bfn but GL. Hope af stays away.
> 
> gypsy - sounds like you're having a good cycle. Did you do any thing different this month.
> 
> afm - no sign of af but another bfn. Pretty sure at this point its the pcos. I'm going to make an appointment with my doc but going to give it a few more day just in case she does come - I feel strange getting examined when she is around. Also got tons of cm including some ewcm so maybe i'm only Oing now.
> 
> Anyway take care of yourselves and have a wonderful weekend

All I really did this cycle was chart my temperatures and tell myself I was going to try not to think too much about ttc. To be honest after having AF for a month straight I was just happy that she Finally stopped so OH and I could bd again. It was just pure luck that we did the night before ff said I ovulated because we moved the weekend before into my parents house and we randomly decided to go for it to try to get over the awkwardness of doing that at my mom and dads house. Kind of glad I lightened up a bit about that though. I can't wait till Friday! That's when I plan on testing!


----------



## poppy13

I'm now feeling a bit lightheaded and tired even though I've only been awake an hour but also have AF type cramps. No spotting this month though which I had for 5 days before AF last month. I'm just confused and impatient!!x


----------



## Newbie32

I have to say it is just so nice having you ladies here, it really does soften the blow of that darn :witch: on her broomstick!!!!

As for next month, not really sure what to try next!!

Dh talked about whether he should get a sa done as he played rugby for about 20 years and is concerned he may have swimmer issues...what do you girls think? It's only been three months of trying (three months before that ntnp)...part of me says go with the flow, it will happen when it will happen, the other part of me wants to know if we have any challenges!!!

I'm prob going to book in for a pap on Friday because I'm due, maybe worth talking to my gyno about?

Surprisingly I'm feeling good today...back to my happy self much quicker than I thought I would be!! Plus just having a couple ciders after a good tough game of netball this afternoon 

Hope you ladies are having a fab weekend, roll on some beautiful bfp's for you girls getting closer to the end of your tww's and good luck catching that eggy for those nearing o!

XX


----------



## Joey1979

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I took a nap today and when I woke up I was sure AF had showed up because of how wet I felt down there. After rushing to the bathroom it turns out I just had a boatload of cm. Never had that happen before. It seemed weird to me because I have never had that happen before. Maybe it is a good sign for me who is not symptom spotting. I will know in a week!

That happened to me just before I got my BFP!!!!! Goodluck xx


----------



## Veganlily

*Newbie*-you and I have been trying for the same amount of time! Ntnp 3 months, active 3 months. I'm soooooo glad dh did the sa a few weeks ago-it eased my fears that he might be shooting blanks given the vasectomy reversal. In fact his count is awesome, his guys just move a little slow, so I felt the information empowered me. Around o this cycle I lay in bed for at least 20 minutes with a pillow under my hips after dtd and stuck to an every other day cycle rather than every day. So I say go for it - quite literally a pleasant or at least unpainful process for your man! Glad you are feeling so positive...you'll catch that egg soon, I just feel you will.

*Gypsy * - girl you and I may have the same testing day! Ff wants me to test Saturday the 28th though. We shall see-depends in whether :af: shows and how my temps are doing-I don't want another squinty bfn so I may well wait until Saturday. Your cm sounds very promising. I've had some clumpy/sticky cm increase and felt wet from time to time but nothing as dramatic as you!

*Poppy* - all sounding good-only a few more days until you know!

*Zee*-good luck and hang in there-hope you get answers soon.

Happy weekend and :dust: to all!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lily :hugs: 

So nice to be in the same boat with others!! Yeah, Im kinda leaning towards getting him to do it. Don't get me wrong, I think he feels quite intimidated at the idea, but he himself is worried so I guess this will be agood way to get answers. Just a matter of being open to deal with the results, whatever they may be! He is older also (39 next month) so he's getting worried about feeling 'too old' with kids...not putting him off but he almost seems more impatient than me about it!!!

On the other hand, he never complains when I say it's baby dance time so I can't complain 

Hope this is your month hun, and that next is mine so we can be bump buddies too!!!

:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> *Newbie*-you and I have been trying for the same amount of time! Ntnp 3 months, active 3 months. I'm soooooo glad dh did the sa a few weeks ago-it eased my fears that he might be shooting blanks given the vasectomy reversal. In fact his count is awesome, his guys just move a little slow, so I felt the information empowered me. Around o this cycle I lay in bed for at least 20 minutes with a pillow under my hips after dtd and stuck to an every other day cycle rather than every day. So I say go for it - quite literally a pleasant or at least unpainful process for your man! Glad you are feeling so positive...you'll catch that egg soon, I just feel you will.
> 
> *Gypsy * - girl you and I may have the same testing day! Ff wants me to test Saturday the 28th though. We shall see-depends in whether :af: shows and how my temps are doing-I don't want another squinty bfn so I may well wait until Saturday. Your cm sounds very promising. I've had some clumpy/sticky cm increase and felt wet from time to time but nothing as dramatic as you!
> 
> *Poppy* - all sounding good-only a few more days until you know!
> 
> *Zee*-good luck and hang in there-hope you get answers soon.
> 
> Happy weekend and :dust: to all!

I am (almost) tempted to wait till Sunday or Monday to test but at the same time I am curious to see what happens Friday. Ff thinks AF will show up Thursday so technically Friday I will be late. 

Still have quite a bit of cm, and having trouble sleeping because of horrible heartburn that my heartburn pills don't even help any more. Totally not symptom spotting though, I swear. :blush:


----------



## luna_19

sounds good gypsy!

newbie I say if he's willing to get an SA he should do it, considering how much of a struggle it is to get some men to do it :haha:

speaking of SA I'm sure mine is aware that might be in his future but I haven't actually mentioned it yet...my Dr didn't seem too concerned about getting it done so soon I guess because he's 31 and doesn't smoke or anything.

Ugh getting impatient for O! Hubby was put on a scheduled shift this week (yay!) which starts tomorrow morning...that is unless of course they call him and make him work sometime today or tonight and if that happens we might miss two nights of bding during my fertile time...boo.


----------



## poppy13

Just checked cp and there was a tiny amount of brown cm. Guessing I'm out for this month :-(


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: poppy, that darned :witch:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Awww Poppy! I am so sorry. Sending :dust: your way for this month!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

The urge to POAS is so bad today. I went to walmart last night and had to walk away from the pharmacy area so I wouldn't buy one of their 88 cent tests. :blush: If I have it in the house I want to use it. I want to wait until at least friday as hard as it is going to be especially because I am 11 DPO today and would have been breaking the thread rule. :thumbup: We are going to Disney today because OH's parents bought us annual passes and want to take us out to dinner at one of the restaurants there. That should help to keep my mind off of testing and hold my symptom spotting at bay at least for today. :coffee: 

Good luck to everyone getting ready to test and o! Sending tons of :dust: to everyone!:flower:


----------



## Veganlily

gypsygirl1018 said:


> The urge to POAS is so bad today. I went to walmart last night and had to walk away from the pharmacy area so I wouldn't buy one of their 88 cent tests. :blush: If I have it in the house I want to use it. I want to wait until at least friday as hard as it is going to be especially because I am 11 DPO today and would have been breaking the thread rule. :thumbup: We are going to Disney today because OH's parents bought us annual passes and want to take us out to dinner at one of the restaurants there. That should help to keep my mind off of testing and hold my symptom spotting at bay at least for today. :coffee:
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting ready to test and o! Sending tons of :dust: to everyone!:flower:

I hear you-starting around 10 DPO the temptation gets strong but I also hope to stay strong. Only have 1 FRER in the house and that sucker is expensive so not gonna waste it!

*Poppy* so sorry girl - keep us posted and :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

She's arrived properly :-(


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all, im out :( the witch arrived yesterday. Thats ok, starting 50mg clomid this cycle. Anyone know of any side effects? I know someone mentioned taking at night...nervous!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: clarkey and poppy

I have heard clomid can dry up your cm so you might want to get some preseed if you already don't have it


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: *poppy* and *clarky* - this past week has been a little tough on our thread hasn't it? Hang in there-we're all here routing for you. Be extra nice to yourselves.


----------



## luna_19

so hubby didn't get called to work overnight which means he is home every night this week! :happydance: :sex:


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies! I'm still traveling in Europe and have been having spotty Wifi at most places- just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Newbie, I'm so bummed that this wasn't your month- your chart looked so damn good. Your turn will come and hopefully soon. I think it's a good idea to get the SA done. It will either put your mind at ease or will let you know what your dealing with. My DH is able to give a sample at home and then I drive it over- makes it not so embarrassing- you can see if your dr allow the same if you think it will help him.

Gypsy, your cm sounds like a promising sign- GL!

Poppy and Clarky, sorry about the damn whitch showing up again unwelcomed. 

Clarky, I didn't get any side effects from Clomid except for some mild heat flashes- I took mine at night too so that might help.

AFM, on 11dpo and nothing to report. I should see AF on Wednesday. I have a strong feeling that I'm out this month but would welcome being proved wrong.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA but the nausea has come back since yesterday evening and I've been trying to keep my head above water. I'm a bit sad but of course grateful for the few days I had "off". 

*Poppy* and *Clarkey* - sorry the damn :witch: got you. I hate her :nope: I really wish I could give you both a big hug. :hugs:

Thinking of you all&#8230;
:hug:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies-my temp dropped today and spent last night until 3am in ER with oh (kidney stone). Poor baby-hasnt passed and still in pain. I think I'm probably out this month-this drop the day before DPO 11 and then period on dpo 12 is all too familiar to me. I'm also exhausted so maybe my normally more optomistic self is just struggling to get out right now. Slept very little so maybe that's the reason for low temp. We'll see - hope y'all are doing better than me.


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all, im out :( the witch arrived yesterday. Thats ok, starting 50mg clomid this cycle. Anyone know of any side effects? I know someone mentioned taking at night...nervous!

So sorry the :witch: flew in. Damn her! 

I had hot flashes and moodiness but everyone is different. I was the one who mentioned taking it at night. No one told me and I started in the am the first round. Girl, I was miserable. It dried up my cm so I tried musinex and robitussim(sp) neither worked for me. This last time I drink decaf green tea (a few cups a day) and used a little bit of preseed. I guess that worked for me. :thumbup: 
Don't be nervous, I'm not a pill taker (not even for a headache).


----------



## Breezy81

*Kmae*, *Lily* and* Gypsy* FX'd for you. Only a few more days until you are able to test. 

So to hear that :witch: arrived for you as well *Poppy* 

Yay *Luna* catch that eggie girl :sex:

*Lily* I sure hope your dh gets to feeling better soon! Get some rest for yourself, you deserve it. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies-my temp dropped today and spent last night until 3am in ER with oh (kidney stone). Poor baby-hasnt passed and still in pain. I think I'm probably out this month-this drop the day before DPO 11 and then period on dpo 12 is all too familiar to me. I'm also exhausted so maybe my normally more optomistic self is just struggling to get out right now. Slept very little so maybe that's the reason for low temp. We'll see - hope y'all are doing better than me.

I hope it's just the lack of sleep, Lily. Fx'ed for you. I hope oh feels better soon. :) :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is having a good Monday. :) I'm cd 15, just waiting on o confirmation and finishing off the back half our our dr prescribed bd marathon. ;) I decided to give opk's a break this month so I have no idea what's going on which might be a good thing - no stressing out!! :)

Good luck to all the ladies in the tww and those waiting to catch that eggy!


----------



## ZeeZ

:hugs: poppy and clarky. On to a new cycle - hopefully the lucky one

lily - hope that your temp comes back up and you still get your bfp. 

baking and luna - good luck catching thoses eggs.

Afm - some very light spotting which I hope turns into af soon. Another bfn at what I estimate is 23 dpo and due to lack of BD no way we would have caught a late O. I can't get in to see my doc this week so just want to start a new cycle asap.

who is testing next? This thread is due for a bfp about now.


----------



## MrsChezek

*lily* - it's just a bit of a drop in temp! I hope it's only the lack of sleep :hugs: and that the unwelcome one stays away! AND I hope your OH feels better soon!!! Poor baby indeed! :nope:

*luna* - look at that nice preO dip!!!! Hope you get your spike tomorrow :thumbup:

*baking* - hope you get that confirmation soon!!! and keep BDing just in case :sex:

*zeez* - hope you get an answer soon :hugs: I believe *gypsy* will be testing soon&#8230;and maybe *kmae*&#8230;that's all I have off the top of my head! Oh and of course *lily* if her temp comes back up :happydance:

I feel a bit better today so that's nice...lost another 1/2 pound due to the nausea. I am thinking of bottling up some of it and selling it as a weight-loss drug. Making me some moula :haha:


----------



## ZeeZ

MrsChezek said:


> *lily* - it's just a bit of a drop in temp! I hope it's only the lack of sleep :hugs: and that the unwelcome one stays away! AND I hope your OH feels better soon!!! Poor baby indeed! :nope:
> 
> *luna* - look at that nice preO dip!!!! Hope you get your spike tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> *baking* - hope you get that confirmation soon!!! and keep BDing just in case :sex:
> 
> *zeez* - hope you get an answer soon :hugs: I believe *gypsy* will be testing soonand maybe *kmae*that's all I have off the top of my head! Oh and of course *lily* if her temp comes back up :happydance:
> 
> I feel a bit better today so that's nice...lost another 1/2 pound due to the nausea. I am thinking of bottling up some of it and selling it as a weight-loss drug. Making me some moula :haha:

Thanks mrschezek 

glad you're doing a bit better - hope it lasts a while. Lol, considering the weight loss gimmicks they have out there you might just have a workable idea.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My temps dropped a bit the past 2 days but I am still above what ff says is my cover line so I think I am still ok. I haven't been sleeping well the past 2 days which may be what is going on there. We will see come the end of this week.


----------



## luna_19

I was hoping today's temp was an o dip but I think it's more likely a thermometer malfunction :haha:

Yesterday's opk was clearly negative so not very hopeful for a positive today.


----------



## poppy13

TMI warning!!!!! AF hasn't really got going, its more like heavy spotting than full flow. A pad could last me a day if I wanted it to. With the coil I was heavy for 5 days then suddenly stopped but this is completely different. Very odd. I would think after 3 days there would be more!


----------



## Veganlily

Morning ladies. Oh still in a lot of pain and hoping he gets better soon (kidney stone). Doctor said its the closest thing men experience to hildbirth pain and I just feel so bad for him. He is holding strong and wants me to go to work today so I am going to try to have a more normal day. Temp went back up a bit but I'm not feeling it this month. My sister went strongly triphasic into the 99's (degrees F) with both her pregnancies around this time and I just think my body will do the same when it's for real. Holding out hope but not optomistic that we did it this month.

*Baking*-good job with the :sex: marathon!

*kmae*-hope you get some answers very soon. At this point I understand why you would welcome a fresh start.

*Gypsy*-keep us posted. I think I'll stick with Saturday as test date if for some magical reason :witch: does not show before then.

*Poppy*-I think if your :af: is still not in full flow you should go ahead and do a test! But where are your temps?

*Luna*-good luck catching that egg and have fun! 

*Mrschezek*-thank you for so regularly checking in on us all and for your words of encouragement-makes a big difference to all of us I know! Feel better soon, Hun.

:dust:


----------



## poppy13

I dont temp so not sure. Also the symptoms I was having have all gone now so dont think its likely to be this month. Thanks for the positive thoughts though!! X


----------



## nikkih1288

Hi ladies-


Good luck to all of you in the tww. 

Mrschezek- I hope you feel better soon.

I am doing well. I am down 4.6 lbs already and dh and I are spending more time together and probably start trying again real soon.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My temperature went way down today. I am still going to test on Friday if :witch: doesn't show up but I am not holding out very much hope at this point in time. Better luck next cycle, whenever that may be for me.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon. We need some more :bfp:s in here!


----------



## Clarkeyness

nikkih1288 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you in the tww.
> 
> Mrschezek- I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am doing well. I am down 4.6 lbs already and dh and I are spending more time together and probably start trying again real soon.

im glad to hear things are working out for you hun! 

I just went to the Dr this morning for my 3day blood work and ultrasound prior to starting clomid. The nurse will call me to let me know when I will start the medication. Then, they will book my IUI next week. i hope this works and i get my bfp! :dust:


----------



## crystal8

Veganlily said:


> Morning ladies. Oh still in a lot of pain and hoping he gets better soon (kidney stone). Doctor said its the closest thing men experience to hildbirth pain and I just feel so bad for him. He is holding strong and wants me to go to work today so I am going to try to have a more normal day.

Kidney stones are terrible. My DH had one a couple years ago, I kept trying to distract him from the pain during the hours in the emergency room while they figured out what it was. It sounds like your OH is a tough cookie, and from what I remember the pain disappeared almost as fast as it came on. Just give him extra TLC when you get home. :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just lurking...

:hug: to all my girls. Stay strong! I'm crossing everything for all of you.
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Really hoping my temp goes up tomorrow since I'm still not having any opk luck..


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies

I have been off sick for the last couple of days and have fallen behind here!

*Lily* I hope your DH is on the mend!!! When is your test day?

*Gypsy* hang in there!!! If there is one thing i learnt from my chart last month its that it doesnt always tell us anything!!!!!

*Nikki* nice to see you back hun and i hope you are able to start ttc again really soon :hugs:

*Poppy* did you test? I hope the :witch: has stayed away for you!

*Luna* i hope you see a good temp spike really soon!

I hope everyone is having a great week xx


----------



## Newbie32

MrsChezek said:


> Just lurking...
> 
> :hug: to all my girls. Stay strong! I'm crossing everything for all of you.
> :dust:

PS, love the lurking!

Really is so great to have you here with us still :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have been off sick for the last couple of days and have fallen behind here!
> 
> *Lily* I hope your DH is on the mend!!! When is your test day?
> 
> *Gypsy* hang in there!!! If there is one thing i learnt from my chart last month its that it doesnt always tell us anything!!!!!
> 
> *Nikki* nice to see you back hun and i hope you are able to start ttc again really soon :hugs:
> 
> *Poppy* did you test? I hope the :witch: has stayed away for you!
> 
> *Luna* i hope you see a good temp spike really soon!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week xx


That is very true. Your chart looked so good! I will know Friday! On a good note, I love eating Chex with chocolate and peanut butter dusted with powdered sugar and I just could not eat them today. They were just disgusting to me. Made me very sad. I also have noticed I can smell everything. It is making me crazy.


----------



## poppy13

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have been off sick for the last couple of days and have fallen behind here!
> 
> *Lily* I hope your DH is on the mend!!! When is your test day?
> 
> *Gypsy* hang in there!!! If there is one thing i learnt from my chart last month its that it doesnt always tell us anything!!!!!
> 
> *Nikki* nice to see you back hun and i hope you are able to start ttc again really soon :hugs:
> 
> *Poppy* did you test? I hope the :witch: has stayed away for you!
> 
> *Luna* i hope you see a good temp spike really soon!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week xx

I tested last night, after holding it in all day!, and it was bfn. Dont know what to think now.


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> I tested last night, after holding it in all day!, and it was bfn. Dont know what to think now.

I hope it´s just a late BFP for you.
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## poppy13

preg_pilot said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night, after holding it in all day!, and it was bfn. Dont know what to think now.
> 
> I hope it´s just a late BFP for you.
> :hugs:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Me too. I've had really tender bbs this month which are painful at the sides which I never get and cp is high considering it should be AF.

If nothing changes significantly I'll test again in a few days. Wish me luck!!xx


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy*-when are you going to test? That smell thing is super suspicious. :test:

*Poppy*-well, Hun, that may mean that your :af: is the real deal-hope I didn't give you false hope yesterday by suggesting otherwise. But still holding out a little hope for you-pay close attention to your signs and whether your bb's seem to go back to normal, etc. you know your body best, so you'll know if something doesn't seem right. I've got my fx'ed for you-keep us posted. :hugs:

AFM, temp still up but certainly not way up. I just looked at charts like mine in ff using one of their tools and a lot were BFP's but I'm still feeling really unsure. I've got some hallmark PMS signs, most notably a cold sore. But I know some women get this before a bfp as well. If no :witch: by Saturday I plan to test then, trying not to do so before-though I'm at 12 DPO today so I won't break any thread rules if I do! Also, if my temps spike you bet your bottom dollar I'll be testing! As for my poor oh, he's still suffering. Ladies, tell your men to drink plenty of water every day as part of a lifestyle-my hunch is that this happened to my babe because of too much coffee and too little water and your boys do NOT wanna experience this (nor do you)! I feel so bad for him-there is so little I can do for his pain. It's easy not to test until after this has passed-if it were good news he would have absolutely no way to enjoy it.

As for the ladies waiting to o and my sisters in the 2ww - sending good thoughts and :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Lily your chart looks fab!!! So so hope this is your month x

Keep hanging in there gypsy, I agree the smell thing sounds very promising!

Really hope to see some more bfp's here soon girls, I reckon we're due for some!!!

:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> *Gypsy*-when are you going to test? That smell thing is super suspicious. :test:
> 
> *Poppy*-well, Hun, that may mean that your :af: is the real deal-hope I didn't give you false hope yesterday by suggesting otherwise. But still holding out a little hope for you-pay close attention to your signs and whether your bb's seem to go back to normal, etc. you know your body best, so you'll know if something doesn't seem right. I've got my fx'ed for you-keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, temp still up but certainly not way up. I just looked at charts like mine in ff using one of their tools and a lot were BFP's but I'm still feeling really unsure. I've got some hallmark PMS signs, most notably a cold sore. But I know some women get this before a bfp as well. If no :witch: by Saturday I plan to test then, trying not to do so before-though I'm at 12 DPO today so I won't break any thread rules if I do! Also, if my temps spike you bet your bottom dollar I'll be testing! As for my poor oh, he's still suffering. Ladies, tell your men to drink plenty of water every day as part of a lifestyle-my hunch is that this happened to my babe because of too much coffee and too little water and your boys do NOT wanna experience this (nor do you)! I feel so bad for him-there is so little I can do for his pain. It's easy not to test until after this has passed-if it were good news he would have absolutely no way to enjoy it.
> 
> As for the ladies waiting to o and my sisters in the 2ww - sending good thoughts and :dust:

Ff says :witch: should be here tomorrow so I am going to test on Friday. Probably just going to use a cheapie from Walmart at first but if it is neg I will look into a frer just to make sure. I will be at 16 dpo Friday.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck lily and gypsy! :)

temp went up today which makes me happy :) but still having fertile cm and cp so told hubby he's up again tonight (that is of course of he's in a better mood, he was not a pleasant person to be around yesterday after working all day in the heat :haha: :( )


----------



## Breezy81

*Luna* Hope dh is in a better mood tonight. The heat is horrible here too 105 today and heat advisory plus we are in the middle of a drought. I feel for those people working outside. 

*Clarky* How were the first few days side effects? Hope they aren't too bad for you.

*Gypsy* I used the walmart 88cents test the day I got my :bfp: it wasn't even fmu and there was a line. GL girl, I sure hope you get your bfp this month.

*Lily* So sorry your dh is still suffering, poor guy. My husband doesn't drink water EVER, he hates it. I've begged him for so long I finally have given up. On the brighter side your chart is looking good :thumbup: 

*Nikki* Good job on losing a few lbs. Hopefully you guys will be back up for the challenge in no time. Keep up the good work sister.

Hope all of you are doing great! 
:dust: to all of you.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:

> *Gypsy* I used the walmart 88cents test the day I got my :bfp: it wasn't even fmu and there was a line. GL girl, I sure hope you get your bfp this month.

That is very encouraging. I wondered how accurate those ones are but knowing that's how you got your bfp makes me feel better about using them. I am really hoping that this month is my month because if I get my :bfp: this month I will be due around my birthday, so I will have my little one before I turn 31 and we will get pregnant before we have been trying for three years. This is also a very good time for me to catch because I am in school but I go to school online from home so I will have plenty of time to do what I need to do for my little one and go to school whenever I want. I pretty much make my own schedule, which is nice. If not this time, there's always next cycle and I will have a better handle on what all of these temps mean after having temped this past cycle. I just hope it isn't another super long cycle because it kind of gets to me seeing everyone get two tries to my one every cycle. At least I know that I am o'ing though. Next cycle I may start trying to check my cm and cp. I tried checking my cp this time after AF stopped, but I could never find it and gave up. Won't hurt to try again this cycle. :flower:


----------



## Breezy81

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> *Gypsy* I used the walmart 88cents test the day I got my :bfp: it wasn't even fmu and there was a line. GL girl, I sure hope you get your bfp this month.
> 
> That is very encouraging. I wondered how accurate those ones are but knowing that's how you got your bfp makes me feel better about using them. I am really hoping that this month is my month because if I get my :bfp: this month I will be due around my birthday, so I will have my little one before I turn 31 and we will get pregnant before we have been trying for three years. This is also a very good time for me to catch because I am in school but I go to school online from home so I will have plenty of time to do what I need to do for my little one and go to school whenever I want. I pretty much make my own schedule, which is nice. If not this time, there's always next cycle and I will have a better handle on what all of these temps mean after having temped this past cycle. I just hope it isn't another super long cycle because it kind of gets to me seeing everyone get two tries to my one every cycle. At least I know that I am o'ing though. Next cycle I may start trying to check my cm and cp. I tried checking my cp this time after AF stopped, but I could never find it and gave up. Won't hurt to try again this cycle. :flower:Click to expand...

I researched it forever trying to find our how accurate they were and never really got a straight answer. So I bought tons of them, just for my addiction! After I got a line on there I took a digi and got a positive. We tried for 2.5 years and believe me I feel your pain, I had long cycles and never O'd. It was super frustrating but it WILL happen, you just have to believe. Funny you mention your bday. I'm due March 17th. Our anniversary is 2/16, dads bday 2/21, my bday 3/1. I'll be 32 though, lots going on around then. I tried checking cm and cp but didn't really work out for me either. Everything crossed for you this is your month. Keep positive and have a little faith. :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My birthday is 5/6 and OH's is 4/17, so I would most likely be due sometime in between. I am wondering now whether or not I should wait a bit longer to test, as hard as it may be. Looking at my temps I had a huge dip at what FF says is 13 dpo so I am wondering if the dates were a bit off because this is my first month temping and that was actually my implantation dip. I have no clue.:shrug: It went back up the next day, which is nice, and I haven't seen :witch: yet. I want to test on friday, but if I implanted late I don't want to risk the chance of a :bfn:. Decisions, decisions! :coffee:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies,
Hope you are all well? Am on summer hols so lovely and relaxed now ready for plenty of trying!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all. Good luck gypsy, luna, lily, poppy and everyone else i forgot.

I started clomid last night. dont really notice anything right now but still have 4 doses left so we will see. Hopefully no side effects! Going to the Dr on July 31st for bld work and ultrasound which is CD10 and is also our Anniversary!! Great present..lol. It would be if i got my :bfp: this month!
:dust: to all!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all. Good luck gypsy, luna, lily, poppy and everyone else i forgot.
> 
> I started clomid last night. dont really notice anything right now but still have 4 doses left so we will see. Hopefully no side effects! Going to the Dr on July 31st for bld work and ultrasound which is CD10 and is also our Anniversary!! Great present..lol. It would be if i got my :bfp: this month!
> :dust: to all!!

Good luck with the clomid! I hope it works for you and you don't get many side effects! :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy!*-I think that you may have ovulated on Friday the 13th-2 dys later than ff says. If so, we ovulated the same day! If :witch: doesn't show I'm gonna test Saturday I think...we will see-I'm getting chicken. Keep us posted!

The kidney stone passed for dh finally-thank heavens!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> *Gypsy!*-I think that you may have ovulated on Friday the 13th-2 dys later than ff says. If so, we ovulated the same day! If :witch: doesn't show I'm gonna test Saturday I think...we will see-I'm getting chicken. Keep us posted!
> 
> The kidney stone passed for dh finally-thank heavens!

If that is true then it makes sense that my temp dropped yesterday. I will test with you on Saturday then. If ff was off that puts me at 12 dpo today then. Fx :witch: stays away!

Glad your dh can finally get some relief! I had a stone once and I thought I was dying.


----------



## Kmae

Lily, glad your DH passed the stone. I've heard that is the closest feeling to giving birth (you will need to remind him someday!)

Gypsy, all your symptoms are sounding so promising!

Clarky, I hope Clomid does the trick for you on the first round! GL!

Good luck to all you lovely ladies who are in the TWW or waiting to O. I really feel like a BFP will be announced soon! Won't be me though- AF showed up today - urg I am so sick of her!

Baby dust!!!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: kmae


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: kmae. Sending loads of :dust: your way this month!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

oh no :hugs: *kmae*! I'm sick of her for you too!!! I'm sorry buddy :hug:


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: *kmae*. Please be extra nice to yourself during the next few weeks. :dust: for next cycle.

I'm thinking that I'm likely to join you in a fresh cycle soon myself....I'm feeling tons of :af: type symptoms....we shall see. *Gypsy*-will keep you posted and good luck to you as well.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> :hugs: *kmae*. Please be extra nice to yourself during the next few weeks. :dust: for next cycle.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm likely to join you in a fresh cycle soon myself....I'm feeling tons of :af: type symptoms....we shall see. *Gypsy*-will keep you posted and good luck to you as well.

Fx that you are wrong about that darned :witch: showing up! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

can't wait to see some more bfps really soon ladies! (mine should be coming up in about 2 weeks :D )


----------



## poppy13

The witch is here :-(


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry poppy :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

So I couldn't take waiting anymore and I tested fully expecting a bfn and that's exactly what I got. Stark white, my friends. I really thought I was out and I figured by now (13 dpo) a hint of something would show up if I was wrong. I'm seriously ok with this because the entire time I've been pretty suspicious that it didn't happen-I really think when it does (and I do believe it will), my temps will spike triphasic. And i had no implantation dip and my cm quality was also not awewsome this cycle around my very late ovulation. Just had too many PMS type symptoms and didn't want to ignore them. Also-wanted to finalize some weekend social (incl. drinking) plans and hard to do that with a potential pregnancy on the table. I'd guess AF will be here tomorrow.

*Gypsy* please don't be mad at me for testing before Saturday! Fx'ed for you sweetie! And sorry the :witch: got you full on, *poppy*.

Fx'ed and :dust: for a :bfp: on this thread SOON!

As for me-waiting for my period to start and to start a new cycle fresh-preseed, soft cups, and hopes for a May baby, here I come!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lily....:hugs: Hun x

Here's to making the next cycle THE cycle!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> So I couldn't take waiting anymore and I tested fully expecting a bfn and that's exactly what I got. Stark white, my friends. I really thought I was out and I figured by now (13 dpo) a hint of something would show up if I was wrong. I'm seriously ok with this because the entire time I've been pretty suspicious that it didn't happen-I really think when it does (and I do believe it will), my temps will spike triphasic. And i had no implantation dip and my cm quality was also not awewsome this cycle around my very late ovulation. Just had too many PMS type symptoms and didn't want to ignore them. Also-wanted to finalize some weekend social (incl. drinking) plans and hard to do that with a potential pregnancy on the table. I'd guess AF will be here tomorrow.
> 
> *Gypsy* please don't be mad at me for testing before Saturday! Fx'ed for you sweetie! And sorry the :witch: got you full on, *poppy*.
> 
> Fx'ed and :dust: for a :bfp: on this thread SOON!
> 
> As for me-waiting for my period to start and to start a new cycle fresh-preseed, soft cups, and hopes for a May baby, here I come!

:hugs: I'm not mad at all. Fx for a may baby for you. It is an awesome month for a birthday in my opinion, but I am biased. I am glad that you know for sure and have a couple drinks for me too! 

Poppy, so sorry she got you. Fx for a may baby for you as well. 

Afm, having some nausea, which is not fun. I have also been utterly exhausted the past couple days to the point that I am in bed by 10 which is very early for me as I am a night owl. I am also having some odd twinges in my lower abdomen and this sounds odd but I can feel where my uterus is. With all these symptoms either I have a :bfp: or some kind of stomach bug. Also since I may have o'd later than ff says I may wait till Sunday or Monday to :test:, depends on my willpower honestly. I know last cycle AF came the day I was originally planning on testing so I may wait and see. Ff says she is due today, but I honestly don't feel like she is going to show. My gut feeling is telling me that but we shall see! :coffee:


----------



## Veganlily

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I should be ignoring the fact that when I went up to the bathroom just now and looked at my test there is the faintest but undeniable line with a hint of pink at the very bottom only as indent/evap 1+ hour after the fact...right???????

On an answer pink 2 line test like FRER. No time to post pic but not sure it would show. I can see it at arms length (took test apart).


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I should be ignoring the fact that when I went up to the bathroom just now and looked at my test there is the faintest but undeniable line with a hint of pink at the very bottom only as indent/evap 1+ hour after the fact...right???????
> 
> On an answer pink 2 line test like FRER. No time to post pic but not sure it would show. I can see it at arms length (took test apart).

When you took it did you wait the entire time period that the instructions say to read the test during? If not you may have missed it! I say you should take another test tomorrow or saturday just to make sure! If that IS a line (not getting my or your hopes up, mind you) that is awesome!:happydance:
That also means that if I o'd the same day you did I should see a line in the next couple days as well if everything is good! It is good news for both of us!


----------



## MrsChezek

Veganlily said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I should be ignoring the fact that when I went up to the bathroom just now and looked at my test there is the faintest but undeniable line with a hint of pink at the very bottom only as indent/evap 1+ hour after the fact...right???????
> 
> On an answer pink 2 line test like FRER. No time to post pic but not sure it would show. I can see it at arms length (took test apart).

I don't know how these things work over time BUT I'd hold up on those drinking plans until you retest with FMU tomorrow. Mainly, because you need some hCG for the lines to show!!! Otherwise, they "shouldn't" :flower: :happydance:

FX and dust Lily!!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: poppy

Lily I have taken a lot of hpts and have never had even a hint of a line even when I check them days later (i know I'm so bad!) so hopefully it's a good sign :)

Woo I'm 3 dpo :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: poppy
> 
> Lily I have taken a lot of hpts and have never had even a hint of a line even when I check them days later (i know I'm so bad!) so hopefully it's a good sign :)
> 
> Woo I'm 3 dpo :happydance:


Woo-hoo, *Luna*! I'm 4 dpo so we're in the tww together now. I woke up with this weird sensation in my ovaries, a fluttery sensation. But I'm not symptom spotting, I promise. ;)

Good luck, *Lily* and *Gyspy*!! I hope you gals get some good news soon. :hugs:

Sorry that the witch got you *kmae* and *poppy*. :hugs: 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## luna_19

This is definitely our month baking!


----------



## ZeeZ

:hugs: kmae and poppy

gypsy - all signs are promising good luck!

lily - maybe just forget that test happened at all and retest. I remember being heart broken by an evap line before I started ttc. That said its not like you got a definate no either. Got my fingers crossed for you for a positively sure positive.

bring on the BFPs girls!

afm - still no af or bfp. My Dr is away until next week so i'm driving myself crazy with ttc maths (We BDed on this day and if DHs swimmers lasted for 2/3 or even 4/5 days I could have O'd on these days or these days and would be able to test on that day that day or that day - repeat for next BD session).

I've decided to change over to opks to satisfy the POAS urge as I might get more info from that. There was a light line which I know was neg but for you more experianced ladies can you tell me when in your cycle that happens - eg. It can happen anytime / it goes from light to dark then light again after O / it goes light to dark then white immediately. Just trying to figure out where in my cycle I am.


----------



## Veganlily

Thanks everyone and *zee* I totally agree. I've done some online sleuthing and turns out exposing answer/FRER to air by taking the test apart can cause convincing evaps. I must confess I've done it before and this never happened but it was FRER and not answer. So...I'm pretty measured and working hard not to get my hopes up. We shall see what temps do tomorrow and whether I have the strength to resist testing...will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Breezy81

:hi: ladies! 

*Gypsy* Did you decide when you are going to :test: You have some very promising signs.

*Luna* and *Baking* I hope this is your month! I'm waiting for my buddies. :kiss:

*Lily* I agree with Chezek on this one. I had that super faint bfp, so faint I thought it was a bunk test....but lone behold I got my bfp a few days later! Fx'd for you. 

*Zee* I can't help you there, I used digital because I'm not good with lines. 

*Poppy* and *Kmae* So sorry to hear that :hugs: 

afm They found a cyst on my left ovary at my u/s on Monday, I go back next Tuesday but I'm measuring right on schedule and we have a healthy heartbeat with outstanding levels. 

:hugs: to all and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Glad everything is going well for you breezy :)


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Glad everything is going well for you breezy :)

Thank you, I so hope you will be joining the wait again with me soon. (the different kind of wait :winkwink:)


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> *Gypsy* Did you decide when you are going to :test: You have some very promising signs.
> 
> *Luna* and *Baking* I hope this is your month! I'm waiting for my buddies. :kiss:
> 
> *Lily* I agree with Chezek on this one. I had that super faint bfp, so faint I thought it was a bunk test....but lone behold I got my bfp a few days later! Fx'd for you.
> 
> *Zee* I can't help you there, I used digital because I'm not good with lines.
> 
> *Poppy* and *Kmae* So sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> afm They found a cyst on my left ovary at my u/s on Monday, I go back next Tuesday but I'm measuring right on schedule and we have a healthy heartbeat with outstanding levels.
> 
> :hugs: to all and lots and lots of :dust:

Yay for the baby growing, Breezy! Are they concerned about the cyst? I'm sending you good thoughts. And I hope I can join you in that wait too. :)

Just saw another pregnancy announcement on FB, that place is killer on my mood at times. Ugh, I think I'll have a cookie.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> *Gypsy* Did you decide when you are going to :test: You have some very promising signs.
> 
> *Luna* and *Baking* I hope this is your month! I'm waiting for my buddies. :kiss:
> 
> *Lily* I agree with Chezek on this one. I had that super faint bfp, so faint I thought it was a bunk test....but lone behold I got my bfp a few days later! Fx'd for you.
> 
> *Zee* I can't help you there, I used digital because I'm not good with lines.
> 
> *Poppy* and *Kmae* So sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> afm They found a cyst on my left ovary at my u/s on Monday, I go back next Tuesday but I'm measuring right on schedule and we have a healthy heartbeat with outstanding levels.
> 
> :hugs: to all and lots and lots of :dust:

I am probably going to test tomorrow or Saturday. If this nausea is because I am pregnant I sure want to know. I haven't felt like doing much of anything today because every time I move I feel like I want to throw up. I even tried eating because I have not eaten anything since my bagel this morning but I couldn't manage more than a few bites before feeling sick. If I get my bfp then the weeks of nausea are well worth it but if not I want to take some medicine so my stomach isn't so upset. 

Breezy- sorry to hear about your cyst. Can they really do anything other than watch it since you are pregnant? Also that is awesome that everything else looks good! So happy for you!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies on CD10 at the moment. As I had such a weird long cycle last month not sure when o is due. Am temping so just going to keep BDing every other day... Good job it's the summer hols!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies on CD10 at the moment. As I had such a weird long cycle last month not sure when o is due. Am temping so just going to keep BDing every other day... Good job it's the summer hols!
> 
> Hope you are all ok x

Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## luna_19

Breezy81 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is going well for you breezy :)
> 
> Thank you, I so hope you will be joining the wait again with me soon. (the different kind of wait :winkwink:)Click to expand...

I keep trying to remind myself that all this waiting is just so I can do more waiting...doesn't make it any easier though! :haha:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

luna_19 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is going well for you breezy :)
> 
> Thank you, I so hope you will be joining the wait again with me soon. (the different kind of wait :winkwink:)Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying to remind myself that all this waiting is just so I can do more waiting...doesn't make it any easier though! :haha:Click to expand...

I have a feeling when we all get our :bfp:s that the TWW will seem like nothing compared with the wait to see our little ones!


----------



## luna_19

I agree!


----------



## Newbie32

Totally! Seems a little silly complaining about a couple of weeks here and there with hopefully a 9 monther to follow soon!!!

:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Ya know, though, all of the stress and tears will be worth it when the time comes.


----------



## Newbie32

I hope it is very soon for us all!


----------



## Loukachu

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies on CD10 at the moment. As I had such a weird long cycle last month not sure when o is due. Am temping so just going to keep BDing every other day... Good job it's the summer hols!
> 
> Hope you are all ok x
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Thanks gypsygirl :thumbup:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Testing in the morning. I will let you all know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh, gl gypsy!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy*-wellll????????

AFM, note to self: do not pull apart tests.
Note to self 2: do not test before ff tells me to. The computer system is smarter than me when I'm in 2ww mode. 

Temp dipped down today to the same temp it's been every cycle when I start my period...expecting that darn :witch: any time today...onwards and upwards - a May baby would actually be 100% ideal with my work schedule and some other already-planned commitments so we are gonna go after that for sure! If it doesn't happen I think I might consult with a fertility specialist to make sure I seem to be able to make this happen and perhaps to explore IUI given dh's motility issues. My only feelings of slight "rush" come for the fact that my darling dh is 20 years older than me.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Kmae

GL Gypsy! 

Lily, a May baby sounds great to me too! Sorry about your temp dip:-( my DH's parents are 15 years apart- so I understand your rush!


----------



## Veganlily

Kmae said:


> GL Gypsy!
> 
> Lily, a May baby sounds great to me too! Sorry about your temp dip:-( my DH's parents are 15 years apart- so I understand your rush!

This really made me feel better-I'm feeling pretty emotional this time for some reason. I've been pretty cool/calm/collected but it's growing a bit harder. Honestly it's probably partly just the darn PMS hormones combined with a very tough week professionally. But thanks kmae :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!
> 
> *Gypsy* Did you decide when you are going to :test: You have some very promising signs.
> 
> *Luna* and *Baking* I hope this is your month! I'm waiting for my buddies. :kiss:
> 
> *Lily* I agree with Chezek on this one. I had that super faint bfp, so faint I thought it was a bunk test....but lone behold I got my bfp a few days later! Fx'd for you.
> 
> *Zee* I can't help you there, I used digital because I'm not good with lines.
> 
> *Poppy* and *Kmae* So sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> afm They found a cyst on my left ovary at my u/s on Monday, I go back next Tuesday but I'm measuring right on schedule and we have a healthy heartbeat with outstanding levels.
> 
> :hugs: to all and lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Yay for the baby growing, Breezy! Are they concerned about the cyst? I'm sending you good thoughts. And I hope I can join you in that wait too. :)
> 
> Just saw another pregnancy announcement on FB, that place is killer on my mood at times. Ugh, I think I'll have a cookie.Click to expand...

They aren't sure if they are concerned yet or not :shrug: depends on my next u/s Tuesday (won't get the results until Thursday :growlmad:) Then I have another u/s at my doctor Friday (I'll be a day or 2 shy of 8 weeks) when we actually get the hear the heartbeat. 
We are ready for ALL of you to come on over :thumbup:
That is killer...but hang in there! Soon it will be your turn. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

SSSOOOOOO *Gypsy* We are all waiting at the end of our seats here for you! 

*Lily* Sounds like April wouldn't have worked out as well for you! Come on May baby :baby: Fertility specialist these days are amazing, we tried for 2 full years before finally getting some help 6 months later it finally happened for us. 

*Newbie* The wait completely changes, I was in for a rude awakening. :haha: I never thought about how long the NEXT wait would be. Most of them much longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Oh my. Can't a girl sleep in on her big test day??? :haha: I had to go to Walmart to get tests and I got frer's instead of cheapies because they were three for nine dollars. OH wouldn't let me go out after midnight when he got paid so I had to go first thing in the morning. Our walmart isn't safe after dark anyways but I was anxious. I am on my way home now to test and oh my goodness do I have to pee! I didn't want to lose my fmu so I haven't gone yet and waiting an hour and a half when you really have to go is no fun! I will update you all here in a couple minutes when I get home! Fx!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, Gypsy!! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> GL Gypsy!
> 
> Lily, a May baby sounds great to me too! Sorry about your temp dip:-( my DH's parents are 15 years apart- so I understand your rush!
> 
> This really made me feel better-I'm feeling pretty emotional this time for some reason. I've been pretty cool/calm/collected but it's growing a bit harder. Honestly it's probably partly just the darn PMS hormones combined with a very tough week professionally. But thanks kmae :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry Lily! A May baby sounds fabulous for you though. I have everything crossed that next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:bfn: :cry::growlmad:


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry lily and gypsy :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That one was rough. I was sure that it would be a :bfp: My furbabies know I am sad too because they are crowding around me and my puppy is giving me kisses. I bought a three pack of tests so if AF isn't here by Wednesday I will test again.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily and gypsy


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: gypsy


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> That one was rough. I was sure that it would be a :bfp: My furbabies know I am sad too because they are crowding around me and my puppy is giving me kisses. I bought a three pack of tests so if AF isn't here by Wednesday I will test again.

I'm so sorry gyspy. :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I even went in now, a couple hours later, took the test apart, and held it up to the light. I could see where the line should have been if it were positive but there was not a drop of color there. There wasn't even an evap line. Eh, we will see how the next couple days go. My temp hasn't dropped like AF is coming, which is good. 

Good luck to everyone else getting ready to O or test! :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: gypsy :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy*-next month we will own the :bfp:!! As will *newbie, kmae, poppy, baking, clarkey, Luna, joey, Nikki, zee* and all the other lovely ladies here. For those that are out-have a cocktail. And those in 2ww-good luck!

:witch: no show yet for me yet...cramps all day and I'm sure she's close. :(


----------



## luna_19

hey charting people what's the deal with my low temp today? I'm really worried that if it doesn't go up tomorrow it's going to take my crosshairs away :S


----------



## Newbie32

Hmmmm....tough one Luna....fall back rise or early implantation dip? I hope it jumps back up for you tomorrow hun!!!

:dust:


----------



## nikkih1288

Well ladies I am 2 days late. Hoping it is just from working out and losing weight. If it is not will consider it a blessing. But, kind of worried right now.


----------



## Veganlily

*Luna*-that is a tough one-a little early for implant, but seems possible-it also could just be one temp that you'll eventually discard-happens to all of us for time to time...see what happens tomorrow (bet it'll shoot back up) but maybe keep :sex: just in case ;)

*Nikki*-I've definitely had my periods extend a bit when I am regularly working it and dropping pounds, particularly at the beginning of a program when weight loss is most noticable...or....could it be???....fx'ed for you...know it wasn't your plan but...:test:

Sorry I forgot to include both of you in my we are gonna own the bfp list last night-I've retroactively edited you in and *Joey* you too :). I may or may not have been 1.5 cocktails deep and sitting in a lounge when I wrote that - but I invoke my 5th amendment right not to incriminate myself here at bnb :blush:

AFM, no :witch: yet? But two days in a row of lower but not below cover line temps. I'm beginning to wonder whether I may have ovulated two days later than ff thinks. I always wondered that this cycle but based on signs then thought with pretty strong certainty that I had ovulated earlier. It would explain my "late" period though and would make bfp virtually impossible because of failure to bd then. I just took a FRER and I'm pretty sure it's negative though I feel like I see an evap like last time (never happened to me until this cycle) but I don't think it has any real pink. I was actually up at 2am thinking about this and eating a snack of watermelon and water (post-cocktail hydration) so my FMU just now at 7am was really diluted. :shrug: These lower temps don't have me optomistic but with :af: nowhere in sight I don't know what's up. Not freaking out over my cocktail fun last night (it was 2) but ALL day I felt :af: coming and it just never did-even used a pad and Tylenol I was so sure. Not holding up much hope at this point-just want to move on already - don't like 40+ day cycles....will keep you all posted. 

:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lily* I still have hopes for you!! FX :hugs: Hang in there as only time will tell...keep in mind that *preg_pilot* didn't get her BFP until 25DPO!

Luna - looks like your temp did pop back up! FX :hugs:

Thinking of all of you!!!
:hug: to those that need one right now :flower:


----------



## teamstanlick

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks. I was teaching summer school and then I was camping for 5 days. I am currently 3 days past expected AF but have not yet tested as: #1 I have had AF like cramps over the past two days and #2 I didn't temp while I was camping, but this morning's temp, while still above the coverline, was pretty low. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Veganlily

teamstanlick said:


> Sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks. I was teaching summer school and then I was camping for 5 days. I am currently 3 days past expected AF but have not yet tested as: #1 I have had AF like cramps over the past two days and #2 I didn't temp while I was camping, but this morning's temp, while still above the coverline, was pretty low. How's everyone else doing?

Hi and welcome back! Temp thing is happening to me too-dropping temp but no :witch: in sight...I'd say give it another day or two and if still no period, test with FMU. Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

Ooh I think we might still be in for some bfps in the next few days!

So relieved my temp went back up, ideally we would have bded last night just to be safe but we are both SO exhausted from our earlier marathon :haha:


----------



## Kmae

Veganlily said:


> *Gypsy*-next month we will own the :bfp:!! As will *newbie, kmae, poppy, baking, clarkey, Luna, joey, Nikki, zee* and all the other lovely ladies here. For those that are out-have a cocktail. And those in 2ww-good luck!
> 
> :witch: no show yet for me yet...cramps all day and I'm sure she's close. :(

YES! I agree! Here's to a BFP full August!!!


----------



## Veganlily

The :witch: has arrived and I am thankful for it! No more slight hoping/wondering-feeling much more clear headed.

This month's plan:

No temping first 10 days-just chilling (and might lurk more and post less but I'll be back fully after that and definitely reading the thread for those :bfp: that I know are right around the corner!)
Pressed during fertile days (goopy experience here we come!?)
Dtd eod starting around cd12 (I usually ovulate around cd20), maybe every day day of and after +opk
Speaking of opk, ordered 40 wondfo opk and 10 hpt - no more spending small fortunes on drug store tests
Mucinex when +opk (<---- tribute to mrs *Chezek*)
Soft Cups when +opk (<---- a little intimidated by this one)
Green tea
Raspberry leaf tea
Keep getting tons of exercise and good food in (this has been great this summer-keeps me feeling level headed)
Relax and have fun making love with my darling man and enjoying cocktails here and there with my besties too!
Pondering baby aspirin (supposed to help with bean sticking)

That is all-happy weekend, ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Sounds like a great plan lily :) 

I took robutussin this cycle (same as mucinex) as soon as I started having fertile cm and it made a huge difference!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Temp hasn't dropped yet and no signs or symptoms yet. I am not out yet until :witch: shows up. I am going to wait until 25 dpo just to make sure then test again. I can make it till then by not thinking about it. If AF shows before then then so be it. I am not planning on a bfp to keep from being disappointed but I will still test if nothing happens.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Ooh I think we might still be in for some bfps in the next few days!
> 
> So relieved my temp went back up, ideally we would have bded last night just to be safe but we are both SO exhausted from our earlier marathon :haha:

Girl, I hear you on that one! Tonight is supposed to be our last night to bd but I'm not sure we will make it! :haha: The Dr ordered marathon is wearing me out!!

I am writing down all the weird things happening to me during this tww, I'm not trying to symptom spot but it's pretty hard to ignore some of the stuff happening. But I'm not going to jinx it by telling just now. ;) My temp is totally different than previous months very flat right now which is not quite the norm for me. But we shall see. :) Holding on to some hope right now. 

:hug:


----------



## Newbie32

Gl baking!!! And you too Luna...

Testing getting close for you two now!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend...

Gypsy, are you hanging in there? Fx for you x

And lily I'm so sorry this wasn't your month, heres hoping its the next egg for us both Hun!!

:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am so confused. Ff took my crosshairs away but says that I will o day after tomorrow. Maybe my temps beginning of the month were wrong and now I am getting ready to o. Explains the :bfn:. Pcos is so confusing. I wish my cycles were normal and easy to read.


----------



## MrsChezek

Gypsy - I read once on another thread: When in doubt, hump it out!! So get busy just in case!!!! :sex:

Still got everything crossed for each of you girls! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

That's so frustrating gypsy :hugs:

Has your doctor never offered you treatment options for your pcos?


----------



## nikkih1288

Well ladies 4 days late now and no sign other then an occasional cramp. I really hope AF gets here soon!


----------



## Veganlily

*Gypsy*-that's really interesting...can u do an opk??


----------



## gypsygirl1018

The only treatment options my doctors have ever offered me were putting me on birth control because they said they need to regulate my cycle before they can do any treatment. I declined because I don't want to completely eliminate any chance that might be there of a bfp. Plus, I have heard that bcp can make it harder to get pregnant after stopping. I have been taking herbs to try to help regulate my cycle. 

This really makes for an awkward situation with FF changing my crosshairs. OH and I had a long talk the other night after I got the bfn and decided that since ttc is so stressful and I have so much on my plate at the moment that we were going to spend a couple months ntnp. Right now I am going to school full time, taking care of my dad while my mom is at work, cooking and cleaning the house, handling all of our finances, and helping OH while he works. I am busy pretty much all day every day. I don't think that it would be right for me to agree to the compromise with OH of ntnp for a few months and then go out and get an opk because I think I am getting ready to o. I am still going to temp because it is the best way for me to see what is going on with my body (at least I thought so until ff decided to change its mind). Odd thing is that I woke up this morning and where I would assume my right ovary is just aches. I think that means that I am either getting ready to o or I already have. I will have to wait and see what happens.:shrug:


----------



## poppy13

*Nikki* - It could be good news that AF hasnt arrived - fx'd for you!

GL to *baking* and *Luna* - not long now!

Afm, TMI, sorry in advance!
This month my period seems to be much more normal, last month was the first without my coil and I spotted for 5 days before it began and it was so heavy the blood was black but it stopped after 2 days - like someone had turned a tap off, however this month I spotted for 2 days and then 2 days of much lighter bleeding than last month, more normal iykwim?!

Hopefully over the next couple of months my body will be back to normal and I'll get to see that BFP.

xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck Luna and baking

Poppy - yay for a normal af. That's a good sign.

Lily - sorry it wasn't your month but fx for next month. Sounds like a great plan.

Nikki - great work on the weight loss so far. Surebitbwill lead to good things soon.

Gypsy - I know how annoying this is. Not sure if I'm waiting to O or to test! I've read good things about DCI and cinnamon so trying that combined with a low gi diet for my pcos as soon as my next cycle starts.

Kmae - how are you doing?

hope I didn't forget any one. Baby dust to all!


----------



## luna_19

I'm feeling really good about this cycle! It's the first time I for sure o'ed and we definitely timed everything really well :happydance:

(of course this just cycle just confirms that I was o'ing and timed everything really well every other cycle too, oh well :haha:)

baking I always keep track of all the weird stuff that goes on during my tww too, when I do get my bfp I will be able to provide detailed day by day symptoms.

gypsy I hope taking it easy will get you your bfp :)


----------



## Newbie32

Your chart looks great luna! Here's hoping those temps stay nice and high and you get your BFP!!

Gypsy I am so sorry that things are so confusing for you....what we wouldnt give sometimes to be able to peep inside to just see what is going on! I hope you get some answers soon hun, and that ntnp brings you a bfp equally quickly!

I cant believe the weekend is over already...back at work before I knew it.

On the plus side, at least I know it means my o is approaching!

GL twwer's, i really hope we see some positives at the end of this week! & GL for those like me waiting to O, i hope you're having better luck with your patience than i am...

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies. Hope you are good? Was just wondering if anyone else feels really nauseous and headaches during O? Am feeling really bleugh...


----------



## Veganlily

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you are good? Was just wondering if anyone else feels really nauseous and headaches during O? Am feeling really bleugh...

Yes! I never realized until ttc that these are symptoms of o for me that usually pass just after o and then come back stronger at end of 2ww. Annoying but helpful as well.

Gl everyone!


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Hope you are good? Was just wondering if anyone else feels really nauseous and headaches during O? Am feeling really bleugh...
> 
> Yes! I never realized until ttc that these are symptoms of o for me that usually pass just after o and then come back stronger at end of 2ww. Annoying but helpful as well.
> 
> Gl everyone!Click to expand...

Ah thanks, have only noticed as TTC too.


----------



## luna_19

6 dpo again :|


----------



## MD1223

Just checking in to say hi :hi: and keeping an eye on all of you ladies. Here's to August being a month full of bfps on here! 

*Lily* - sorry about AF. Think you have a great plan going for this cycle. I used the cheapy opk's and they worked well for me. You just have to get used to what is a "positive" for you. When I had my positives only the line at the bottom of the test line would be as dark - but by taking them before and after o, I could see the difference. Also, we did SMEP - basically just BD'ing every other day from day 8 (although we started on day 9, b/c we missed day 8) until after O - the cycle we got our bfp. GL! 

*Nikki* - Keeping my FX'd for you! Have you tested yet?

GL and FX'd and :dust: for all of you ladies! Can't wait to see the updates next week. Sending lots of patience for those of you in the 2ww! :) 

:hug:


----------



## luna_19

My sil is preg with their second ivf baby and due in early April, omg I hope we can be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

How awesome *Luna*!! My best friend (she's like a sister to me) is 2.5 weeks ahead of me and it's super cool. Plus, this is her second so she is a gold mine of knowledge :winkwink: I really do hope this is your cycle! FX and lots and lots of dust!!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Luna & Baking I am fully chart stalking you two this week and they are both looking FAB!!!

GL GL GL!!!!

:dust: :dust:

AFM....:sex: marathon underway...:blush:....


----------



## poppy13

I ordered my first lot of opks today...not sur if I'm nervous or excited?! Can't help thinking...What if I dont O/miss the surge/read them wrong??? I know finding out if/when I O will be useful but not sure if I'm giving myself too much to think about. I was relieved I could have a break from thinkingabout tt /disappointed it didnt happen this month/ excited i was onto the next cycle when AF arrived. It was 2days and I only spotted for 3 days before. Should I count these in this cycle or the last?

I'll be posting op pics when I can for advice but we're on hols with family from sat for a week so hoping I'll still be able to test.

Hope you're all well and are feeling positive this month.

Sorry for the long.post...xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hey Poppy,

Try not to get stressed about it! I found when i first started using OPK's that I found then quite easy to read.

When i start testing, around CD8 for me just to be safe, i often have no line at all, and then as i get closer and closer to O the line gets darker and darker - to the point where its clearly darker than the control line. I test twice a day too, to make sure i dont miss it. After my O it gets lighter again after a couple of days.

Feel free to post pics tho if you're not sure and we'll be here to help 

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Poppy do you temp too? I have never had a positive opk even this cycle where I clearly o'ed. Personally I find them too stressful to use.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Poppy do you temp too? I have never had a positive opk even this cycle where I clearly o'ed. Personally I find them too stressful to use.

I agree with Luna. I was finding the opk's to be so stressful for myself and dh. I just temped this month and I felt so much better about everything. I wasn't stressed and hubby wasn't either and we could enjoy ourselves a lot more. Just my opinion though. :) 

I'm not sure when I'll testing but I'm sure it'll be this weekend sometime, Friday at the absolute earliest. I feel VERY good about this month. Just sayin... ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah i think cos we are all different some of us have longer LH surges that are easy to catch, and some of us probably only shorter ones which would mean you have to be poas every few hours to catch!

Bottom line, if you are temping too, you will def be able to know with the combination of tools when you o 

Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy do you temp too? I have never had a positive opk even this cycle where I clearly o'ed. Personally I find them too stressful to use.
> 
> I agree with Luna. I was finding the opk's to be so stressful for myself and dh. I just temped this month and I felt so much better about everything. I wasn't stressed and hubby wasn't either and we could enjoy ourselves a lot more. Just my opinion though. :)
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll testing but I'm sure it'll be this weekend sometime, Friday at the absolute earliest. I feel VERY good about this month. Just sayin... ;)Click to expand...

OOh exciting! I have 3 dollar store tests that I might use at 10 to 12 dpo just for fun...feeling really good about this cycle too :)


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy do you temp too? I have never had a positive opk even this cycle where I clearly o'ed. Personally I find them too stressful to use.
> 
> I agree with Luna. I was finding the opk's to be so stressful for myself and dh. I just temped this month and I felt so much better about everything. I wasn't stressed and hubby wasn't either and we could enjoy ourselves a lot more. Just my opinion though. :)
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll testing but I'm sure it'll be this weekend sometime, Friday at the absolute earliest. I feel VERY good about this month. Just sayin... ;)Click to expand...
> 
> OOh exciting! I have 3 dollar store tests that I might use at 10 to 12 dpo just for fun...feeling really good about this cycle too :)Click to expand...

Naughty Luna...pre 12dpo testing!!! Dont let Mrs Chezek catch you :haha:

Ive got a really great feeling and you and baking this month tho, everything crossed for you!

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

*Baking and Luna* - wow, your charts are looking AMAZING!! Holy spikes after dips, ladies. :thumbup:

*Poppy* - just post here if you get confused when using the opk's. The Ovulation Test pages are also helpful (they're with the pregnancy test pages). I used those for reference my first time using opk's and it helped me figure out when I got a true positive. They didn't really stress me out - I just used them in combination with temping to be sure about ovulation - like the other ladies here they got dark for me gradually until turning positive (test as dark as control line)

*Newbie* - hope you o soon, sweetie.

*Gypsy* - where/how are you??

AFM, I'm only on CD3 so :witch: is still hanging out with me. It's weird - I don't feel defeated or hopeless or anything, but if you asked me today, I'd say I'm not even sure I want to keep TTC. I'd love to have a child, but this whole waiting to o/waiting to test, rinse, repeat, repeat thing is totally bumming me out. I need to figure out a way not to let it do that - I didn't feel like that when NTNP and the first 2 months of actively TTC, but last month was rough and moving towards month #4 actively TTC I'm starting to feel pretty blase about the whole thing. This might just be period hormones or something, but right now I'm not really into the whole thing. I'm still SUPER excited to see all of you get your :bfp:, don't get me wrong, but I truly am feeling really ambivalent about my own - not upset, more like I just don't care that much. I think the 40+ day cycles are super emotionally draining - I'm finding I'm distant with my man as well. :shrug:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> *Baking and Luna* - wow, your charts are looking AMAZING!! Holy spikes after dips, ladies. :thumbup:
> 
> *Poppy* - just post here if you get confused when using the opk's. The Ovulation Test pages are also helpful (they're with the pregnancy test pages). I used those for reference my first time using opk's and it helped me figure out when I got a true positive. They didn't really stress me out - I just used them in combination with temping to be sure about ovulation - like the other ladies here they got dark for me gradually until turning positive (test as dark as control line)
> 
> *Newbie* - hope you o soon, sweetie.
> 
> *Gypsy* - where/how are you??
> 
> AFM, I'm only on CD3 so :witch: is still hanging out with me. It's weird - I don't feel defeated or hopeless or anything, but if you asked me today, I'd say I'm not even sure I want to keep TTC. I'd love to have a child, but this whole waiting to o/waiting to test, rinse, repeat, repeat thing is totally bumming me out. I need to figure out a way not to let it do that - I didn't feel like that when NTNP and the first 2 months of actively TTC, but last month was rough and moving towards month #4 actively TTC I'm starting to feel pretty blase about the whole thing. This might just be period hormones or something, but right now I'm not really into the whole thing. I'm still SUPER excited to see all of you get your :bfp:, don't get me wrong, but I truly am feeling really ambivalent about my own - not upset, more like I just don't care that much. I think the 40+ day cycles are super emotionally draining - I'm finding I'm distant with my man as well. :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Hi Lily :flower:

I totally understand how you are feeling (except for the long cycles part), but same time ttc and ntnp as well...

I get in the headspace of thinking, well, we've done everything we are supposed to do, if we do that again next month, surely we will get the same result! I find it hard to process that you can do 'all the right things' and still have it result in that damn :witch: i know there are people who have tried for much longer..its just the logical part of my brain doesnt understand how doing the same thing over and over can turn out a different result!

Maybe thats just me...but i am certainly not feeling any of the excitement this month that I had for the previous few...just all a bit meh!

I hope you are feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am still here lurking. Ff cannot decide whether I o'd on the 13th or I am in my fertile period right now so I am just chilling my heels waiting to see what happens. I figure if I don't start my period in the next two weeks I will test again. I will not test before then because I don't want to see another stark white :bfn:. I am still here hoping to see some bfp's. These coming weeks and giving out boatloads of :dust: to everyone. 

This cycle has stressed me out and toyed with my emotions and my patience so I am taking a step back at the moment to do some thinking.


----------



## luna_19

Newbie and lily I completely hear how you're feeling, I went through a similar thing around the 3/4 month mark but it definitely for better and I'm now just as if not more excited about ttc than when we first started :hugs:

Also I decided yesterday that I'm done with the long buildup to testing, it just sets me up for disappointment so I will be one of those crazy early testers at least for a bit :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Luna 

Hoping i bounce back soon as its :sex: time and I gotta get in the mood quick!!!

:hugs:


----------



## poppy13

Thanks guys, I guess I was one of those niaive enough to think 'do the dance and I'll fall first month'! So now doing something to check I'm o'ing I'm finding a bit scary. I dont temp, I'm not ready to go there yet.
Thanks for the advice though and I'm sure I'll be posting!!
GL to you all!! X


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> *Baking and Luna* - wow, your charts are looking AMAZING!! Holy spikes after dips, ladies. :thumbup:
> 
> *Poppy* - just post here if you get confused when using the opk's. The Ovulation Test pages are also helpful (they're with the pregnancy test pages). I used those for reference my first time using opk's and it helped me figure out when I got a true positive. They didn't really stress me out - I just used them in combination with temping to be sure about ovulation - like the other ladies here they got dark for me gradually until turning positive (test as dark as control line)
> 
> *Newbie* - hope you o soon, sweetie.
> 
> *Gypsy* - where/how are you??
> 
> AFM, I'm only on CD3 so :witch: is still hanging out with me. It's weird - I don't feel defeated or hopeless or anything, but if you asked me today, I'd say I'm not even sure I want to keep TTC. I'd love to have a child, but this whole waiting to o/waiting to test, rinse, repeat, repeat thing is totally bumming me out. I need to figure out a way not to let it do that - I didn't feel like that when NTNP and the first 2 months of actively TTC, but last month was rough and moving towards month #4 actively TTC I'm starting to feel pretty blase about the whole thing. This might just be period hormones or something, but right now I'm not really into the whole thing. I'm still SUPER excited to see all of you get your :bfp:, don't get me wrong, but I truly am feeling really ambivalent about my own - not upset, more like I just don't care that much. I think the 40+ day cycles are super emotionally draining - I'm finding I'm distant with my man as well. :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

I feel ya, Lily. This month I felt that way too. We did everything the dr said to do but part of me felt really distant about ttc. I didn't really get too excited about ttc this month until some of my symptoms popped up that I have never had before that could be signs we were successful. 

I can't say it get any easier the longer you try. We're on month 8 of actively trying after 2 months of ntnp, and on top of spending 4 months trying to convince hubby kids were okay. I'm just tired and want the next step to happen asap. And I realize that that is not a long time in the grand scheme of things but it's still emotionally draining. 

I am super emotional lately even crying at the Olympics - stories and events. And my tiny temp dip this morning is kinda bummed me out a bit. :(


----------



## luna_19

poppy13 said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I was one of those niaive enough to think 'do the dance and I'll fall first month'! So now doing something to check I'm o'ing I'm finding a bit scary. I dont temp, I'm not ready to go there yet.
> Thanks for the advice though and I'm sure I'll be posting!!
> GL to you all!! X

Apparently I'm the "i've been there" person right now but I really have been there :hugs: 
I hope the opks work for you :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! I havent been around for a bit. How is everyone doing? I had my CD10 bld work and ultrasound today. i have 2 follicles 1.2cm and 1.4cm. Took clomid CD3-7. Today is also our anniversary! Hope this is good luck. I will be going back to the Dr Thursday to see if my follicles are growing and when i will have my IUI, hopefully Friday! Wish me luck! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Its hump day...wooohooo....I hope everyone is having a great week.

*Baking* Hang in there hun! Hopefully your temp will spike back up nice and high again tomorrow!! I totally understand the frustration and impatience! We've finally got to the point where we're ready, so come on already bubbas!!! 

*Luna* still looking good for you too hun! I dont blame you wanting to poas if you have a few cheapies there...the first month i was ttc i did that, and completely didnt expect to see a bfp on any of them, but just liked the fact that i could check anyway. Last month I didnt want to see a bfn by the time i got to 12 dpo so couldnt even bring myself to poas at all! Its so hard not to let it build up once you get to the later part of the tww...GL GL GL!!!

Welcome back Clarkey, we're almost on the same dpo again this month 

*Lily*,*Gypsy*, *Poppy*and *Zeez* I hope you girls are hanging in there!!

AFM my opk's are starting to get darker again...Im not sure if the EPO actually delayed my O by a few days last month, ive read thats possible, but i think judging from how they look i'm probably a day or so off a positive now if they keep getting darker now!

Gosh I am hoping and praying that this is the month for ALL of us xxx

Sorry if I missed anyone! xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its hump day...wooohooo....I hope everyone is having a great week.
> 
> *Baking* Hang in there hun! Hopefully your temp will spike back up nice and high again tomorrow!! I totally understand the frustration and impatience! We've finally got to the point where we're ready, so come on already bubbas!!!
> 
> *Luna* still looking good for you too hun! I dont blame you wanting to poas if you have a few cheapies there...the first month i was ttc i did that, and completely didnt expect to see a bfp on any of them, but just liked the fact that i could check anyway. Last month I didnt want to see a bfn by the time i got to 12 dpo so couldnt even bring myself to poas at all! Its so hard not to let it build up once you get to the later part of the tww...GL GL GL!!!
> 
> Welcome back Clarkey, we're almost on the same dpo again this month
> 
> *Lily*,*Gypsy*, *Poppy*and *Zeez* I hope you girls are hanging in there!!
> 
> AFM my opk's are starting to get darker again...Im not sure if the EPO actually delayed my O by a few days last month, ive read thats possible, but i think judging from how they look i'm probably a day or so off a positive now if they keep getting darker now!
> 
> Gosh I am hoping and praying that this is the month for ALL of us xxx
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone! xx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Newbie I like seeing a picture of you! Good luck for ovulating soon, Hun.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

my pack of opk's and hpt's just dropped through the letter box! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Gl poppy!

Remember we're always here if you need advice :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

Well I had a go with one & got the faintest of faint lines so maybe by the time it is positive it'll show I O earlier than I thought.


----------



## Newbie32

poppy13 said:


> Well I had a go with one & got the faintest of faint lines so maybe by the time it is positive it'll show I O earlier than I thought.

Time will tell!

I know in the month that I started using them straight after AF, i started to get feint lines, and then they disappeared, and then came back again about 2 days before I o'd...so this will be a bit of a learning curve for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

GL poppy! I hope you see some strong lines soon. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Baking your chart is still looking great!!!

FX FX FX!!!

ANd you too Luna!!!

Still stalking...cant help myself....I so think its your month this month girls!!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I hope so, 8 months is long enough to wait :(


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I hope so, 8 months is long enough to wait :(

Very much so!!!

Have you tried anything different this month as opposed to others?

Gosh this thread is quiet at the moment! Need you girls to pop in a couple of BFP's to get it all going again!!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

This month I used robutussin during my fertile time and baby aspirin all month, also starred taking dha


----------



## Newbie32

Cool - i was reading on this thread a while ago about DHA... I started the Robit & Asp last month as well, so FX it does the trick!

Your temps are looking amazing tho Luna xx Are you still planning on poas on the cheapies soon?

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Starting Friday :D

I'm going to pick up a bunch of the super sensitive cheapies if there is a next cycle too (hopefully not!) 

It actually feels good to just give in to the crazy at this point! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Starting Friday :D
> 
> I'm going to pick up a bunch of the super sensitive cheapies if there is a next cycle too (hopefully not!)
> 
> It actually feels good to just give in to the crazy at this point! :haha:

Everything crossed there is no need for next month hun!

:hugs: and until then :coffee: 

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I took DHA this month as something different. It really helped my cm. I have a really good feeling atm. :) Here's hoping that I'm right!!!!

Luna, we will be starting testing the same day. Let's get that bfp together!!!!

Newbie, love the new pic. :) Oh and you can stalk all you want. :)


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> I took DHA this month as something different. It really helped my cm. I have a really good feeling atm. :) Here's hoping that I'm right!!!!
> 
> Luna, we will be starting testing the same day. Let's get that bfp together!!!!
> 
> Newbie, love the new pic. :) Oh and you can stalk all you want. :)

Thanks Baking - Indeed I shall!

Im sure a couple of beautiful bfps are just what we need to get this thread moving again!!!

:dust: :dust:

Until Friday ladies...i shall continue to stalk :haha:


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> I took DHA this month as something different. It really helped my cm. I have a really good feeling atm. :) Here's hoping that I'm right!!!!
> 
> Luna, we will be starting testing the same day. Let's get that bfp together!!!!
> 
> Newbie, love the new pic. :) Oh and you can stalk all you want. :)

woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Friday can't come soon enough for me. :)


----------



## luna_19

How many dpo will you be? I'm not really expecting to see anything so soon


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thinking of you all! Good luck with 'O'ing luna,newbie! 
Baking babe your chart looks good!! Praying for :bfp:

I will be having my ultrasound and bld work tomorrow..praying for IUI Friday. We do need to see more :bfp: on here!!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> How many dpo will you be? I'm not really expecting to see anything so soon

12 dpo on Friday. :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies
FX for all waiting to test!
My chart says I am 3dpo but am not sure... Lots of ewcm but didn't get a positive ok but ay not have tested early enough


----------



## poppy13

Hi sounds like there'll be a bfp soon!
Afm we're going to try SMEP this month & its cd8 today so we're beginning it today. DH googled it and said lets give it a try but had to ask what 'babydancing' means!! Once he knew he was very up for SMEP!

GL to all testing/Oing soon...we'll all get our turn xx


----------



## luna_19

Good luck poppy and clarkey!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF. 

Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:


----------



## poppy13

gypsygirl1018 said:


> AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF.
> 
> Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:

I'd been wondering where you were Gypsy! It's great that your temps are still good - fx'ed there's a bean getting busy and sticky!

If it were me I'd be struggling not to test! Have you had any symptoms?xx


----------



## Joey1979

gypsygirl1018 said:


> AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF.
> 
> Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:

Goodluck!!!! Fingers crossed for you!! x


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck to you *Luna* and *Baking* tomorrow!!!!! 

Not too happy about the 10DPO testing though :nope: Breaking the thread rule!!! Just keep in mind that there's like a 5% chance you'll get a BFP that early *Luna*!!! So don't let it disappoint you. And I hope you do get a BFP in the next week though!!!! FX

:dust:

And GL to those waiting to catch eggies! Go get 'em :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

poppy13 said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF.
> 
> Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:
> 
> I'd been wondering where you were Gypsy! It's great that your temps are still good - fx'ed there's a bean getting busy and sticky!
> 
> If it were me I'd be struggling not to test! Have you had any symptoms?xxClick to expand...

I tested last friday and got a bfn after which OH and I had a talk and decided to ntnp for a while. After my bfn ff took away my crosshairs and tol me I was getting ready to o (so confusing). So now, based on when I think I o'd I am at 20 dpo today. I stopped paying attention to symptoms a week ago, the only noticeable one I have is loads of cm. I will either test tomorrow or later this week. I have 2 frers left and I don't want to waste them if I don't have to.


----------



## Veganlily

gypsygirl1018 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF.
> 
> Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:
> 
> I'd been wondering where you were Gypsy! It's great that your temps are still good - fx'ed there's a bean getting busy and sticky!
> 
> If it were me I'd be struggling not to test! Have you had any symptoms?xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested last friday and got a bfn after which OH and I had a talk and decided to ntnp for a while. After my bfn ff took away my crosshairs and tol me I was getting ready to o (so confusing). So now, based on when I think I o'd I am at 20 dpo today. I stopped paying attention to symptoms a week ago, the only noticeable one I have is loads of cm. I will either test tomorrow or later this week. I have 2 frers left and I don't want to waste them if I don't have to.Click to expand...

Gypsy based on your chart I still think its possible you're ovulating right now or maybe just did-so I hope even with the ntnp you've been :sex: ;)

Good luck this weekend all you testers! I'm very excited to log on and check up on you. I'm feeling much less cranky abut the whole thing but also less excited about ttc - I think that's ok-normal. Trying to just live my life and if it happens it does.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> AF still hasn't shown up for me and my temps have been pretty steady so I may test tomorrow or Saturday. I am 20 dpo today based on calculations that I o'd on the 13th. I haven't lost hope yet especially since my temps have been consistent and there has been no AF.
> 
> Gl to everyone testing and getting ready to o! :dust:
> 
> I'd been wondering where you were Gypsy! It's great that your temps are still good - fx'ed there's a bean getting busy and sticky!
> 
> If it were me I'd be struggling not to test! Have you had any symptoms?xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested last friday and got a bfn after which OH and I had a talk and decided to ntnp for a while. After my bfn ff took away my crosshairs and tol me I was getting ready to o (so confusing). So now, based on when I think I o'd I am at 20 dpo today. I stopped paying attention to symptoms a week ago, the only noticeable one I have is loads of cm. I will either test tomorrow or later this week. I have 2 frers left and I don't want to waste them if I don't have to.Click to expand...
> 
> Gypsy based on your chart I still think its possible you're ovulating right now or maybe just did-so I hope even with the ntnp you've been :sex: ;)
> 
> Good luck this weekend all you testers! I'm very excited to log on and check up on you. I'm feeling much less cranky abut the whole thing but also less excited about ttc - I think that's ok-normal. Trying to just live my life and if it happens it does.
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Exactly where i've been all week Lily! Having said that, I think i am just entering the tww (temp rise this morning, so will know in a few days) and for some reason that brings back some excitement...

No shortage of rollercoasters on this journey tho eh?

:dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies,

AF finally got here - yippee for a new cycle at last! It proberbly happened because I finally managed to get an app with my ob/gyn for monday.

sorry to see that so many of you are feeling down about ttc. I can honestly say I know what you mean - I'm considering ntnp for a couple of months depending on what the doc says on monday since irregular cycles mean its impossible to predicte when I will O.

on the other hand looking back on my notes I still see a pattern . Looks like I O with my 2nd round of ewcm so that still seems to be a good tell.

Anyway what ever happens its great to be able to count on you guys.

Good luck for those August BFPs!


----------



## Loukachu

Morning ladies, 
FX for some BFPs soon! Am out at friends for dinner tonight, looking forward to it. Am trying not to over think - this is my first proper cycle of TTC. Have a friend who has been for 12+months and another friend who had 5 mcs. So I guess my frame of reference may be skewed. Hugs to you all x


----------



## poppy13

We go on holiday today for a week with lots of family so hopefully it'll keep me distracted from being obsessed with ttc which I have been...its all I think about which isnt healthy. just hope I can manage to do my opk's so I know when to get bd'ing according to SMEP.
:dust: and hope those testing soon get their :bfp:
xx


----------



## Newbie32

Hi ladies,

Enjoy your trip poppy! I've heard lots of successful bfp stories following holidays!!

Gypsy did you test? 

Luna? Baking? Everything crossed xx your charts still look fantastic!!

Zeez glad you have some closure with af, hope next cycle is yours :hugs:

Afm, pos opks and temp up a bit today so I think I'm oing or just have! Hope we caught it....

Hope everyone had a great day xx

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Bfn this morning but temp still going up! Will test again tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Popping by for some test results...any news?
:hug:

and LOTS OF DUST!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

There's *Luna*! Yay for temps going up!!! FX for you :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Enjoy your trip poppy! I've heard lots of successful bfp stories following holidays!!
> 
> Gypsy did you test?
> 
> Luna? Baking? Everything crossed xx your charts still look fantastic!!
> 
> Zeez glad you have some closure with af, hope next cycle is yours :hugs:
> 
> Afm, pos opks and temp up a bit today so I think I'm oing or just have! Hope we caught it....
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day xx
> 
> :dust:

Pretty sure I tested too early and it was a :bfn: but it's okay. I still have WAY too many positive signs to give up just yet. I will test on Monday again (day AF is due). I think I am going to sleep the day away, I am so so tired right now. :( 

Good luck, Newbie, I hope you caught that eggy!

Have a great holiday, poppy!

Luna, did you decide to test today?
I hope everyone else is having a great Friday. :)


----------



## luna_19

your chart still look so good baking!

I'm not surprised about the bfn at all, I drank way too much water last night so was up several times to pee through the night :haha:

Oh and of course it is too early


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> your chart still look so good baking!
> 
> I'm not surprised about the bfn at all, I drank way too much water last night so was up several times to pee through the night :haha:
> 
> Oh and of course it is too early

Thanks, Luna! I was excited to see the temp go up this morning. I think it's too early for me too BUT I have so many positive signs that I still am pretty positive. I took a super cheapie test this morning, I think Monday I will take the fancier ones. :)


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies!!! I'm still traveling around the UK and haven't had too many chances to obtain Wifi. I'll be returning back to the States on Monday and will start to post/check in more often- I'm on cd9 and only temped once this cycle so far. Kind of taking a forced break off Clomid this month so not sure how long my cycle will be this month.:shrug:

I'm seeing some very promising charts and am expecting to see a lot more BFPs when I get back!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Newbie32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Enjoy your trip poppy! I've heard lots of successful bfp stories following holidays!!
> 
> Gypsy did you test?
> 
> Luna? Baking? Everything crossed xx your charts still look fantastic!!
> 
> Zeez glad you have some closure with af, hope next cycle is yours :hugs:
> 
> Afm, pos opks and temp up a bit today so I think I'm oing or just have! Hope we caught it....
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day xx
> 
> :dust:

I did not test yet. I am waiting for the perfect time (if there is one) to do so. If and when I do test you guys will be the first to know because if it I a bfn I am not even going to bother OH with it but if by chance it is a bfp I want to plan a special way to tell him although I know I will just go into the bedroom crying with the test. :blush:


----------



## Newbie32

Well Luna, baking and gypsy, all of your charts look promising!!!

Gypsy good luck and fx when you decide the time is right to rest!!!

Luna and baking, whilst those temps keep rising it gets harder and harder to imagine you're not pg!!!!

Welcome back kmae!!! We've missed you :hugs:

Afm, I think I o'd on cd13, just need one more temp for cross hairs...fx we got it this time!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

Ps, lovely to see you still popping in mrs chezek! I hope the nausea has calmed down for you now x


----------



## pbl_ge

Can I join you ladies? This thread looks great--the 21 year olds in the general forums can be a bit much sometimes.

A bit about me: I didn't meet my hubby until I was 30, and we got married just before my 33rd. He's great, and wants kids probably more than I do. We recently (1 week ago) adopted a retired greyhound racer, who I think will actually help my TTC journey a lot--very distracting and relaxing! 

This is our third month TTC, and I'm ovulating any day now. I'm a bit concerned I have an LPD, but otherwise things look okay. 

Hope it's okay if I join the gang here. Good luck, :dust: and :hugs: to one and all!


----------



## luna_19

hi pbl :)

I was thinking we really need some new people in here because so many have gotten their bfps lately! I totally know how you feel about those damn fertile 20 somethings :haha:

woohoo for O newbie :D


----------



## Newbie32

Very true Luna!

Welcome pbl...I do find that some of the very young participants in some threads can seem a little insensitive to the struggles of us 'oldies' ttc!

I love this thread tho, and very much the more the merrier!!

Good luck catching that eggie!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

hey you just got your crosshairs! I always forget you live halfway around the world from me, it's still Friday here :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

That's a good looking chart you have there, luna!


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> hey you just got your crosshairs! I always forget you live halfway around the world from me, it's still Friday here :haha:

Lol, oops, busted, I was just checking if another temp like today for tomorrow would give me them!!! :haha:

Took it out again now ;-)


----------



## luna_19

ha what are the chances? well early yay you got your crosshairs for tomorrow then ;)


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> ha what are the chances? well early yay you got your crosshairs for tomorrow then ;)

Thanks 

What time is it for you? Need to know when to start stalking your chart for updat and test result for your Saturday!!


----------



## luna_19

It's almost 9pm, will be updating my chart next in about 9 hours hopefully with another high temp!

Trying to drink less water tonight so I have a better sample tomorrow but it's about 28c in our apartment right now :S


----------



## Newbie32

Cool, that's about my bedtime!!!

Good luck!!! Are you testing again if it's still high?


----------



## luna_19

Yup :)


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> Yup :)

I'll keep everything crossed for you hun!

:dust: coming your way x


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies,
How is it going? FX for you Luna!
Am cautiously 5dpo but only have dotted lines so still trying just in case.


----------



## bakingbabe

Woo-hoo temp went up this morning! :) Still gonna wait til Monday to test though.


----------



## luna_19

Looking good baking :)

Didn't test again this morning because I was up literally every 2 hours to pee last night....will see if I can get a better sample this afternoon. Temp still up though!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Looking good baking :)
> 
> Didn't test again this morning because I was up literally every 2 hours to pee last night....will see if I can get a better sample this afternoon. Temp still up though!

Your chart looks fab, Luna!!!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

another bfn for me, real testing starts tomorrow at 12 dpo :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry, Luna. I hope the real testing brings better results. :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Kmae

:hi:Pbl! Welcome! I had to unsubscribe from a thread because of some very immature and insensitive 20 year olds (and some younger) just got under my skin. Trying in your 30's is a whole different ball game.

Baking & Luna, I'm cheering like crazy for ya!!!

Newbie, thanks for the warm welcome back! I hope you caught that stubborn eggy this time!

Lou, wishing you strength during your TWW- I hope it flies by and ends on a "positive" note!

MrsChezek, how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there girls!!

I'm still stalking and am sure you are bo due for bfps!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck baking and luna! Both of your charts look really awesome. 

Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll waiting to O. hoping tomorrow is the day of the temp rise. I don't use OPKs, but right now I'm really wishing I did. I NEVER go 4 hours without peeing, so it seemed like it would be a real challenge for me. :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Soooo I know it's most likely nothing BUT my test from a few hours ago has a second line now! I know I know I shouldn't be looking at it after the time limit but I always do and have never, ever had a second lone...this suspense is killing me!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, girl!! I hoping that this is the month for you!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

TMI alert!! 
Afm, I am kinda of worried right now since I am seeing a bunch of cm tinged brown for a few hours. :( I read that people do get their bfp with it so I'm cautious and maybe a little bit hopeful? 
Still have all my other symptoms that I have never had before and that could be awesome news but I'm not sure right now. I guess we'll see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Newbie32

Luna, I've never even got a 'late' second line so I'm super hopeful for you!!!

FX baking!!! It's never over till the witch is in town, I hope she says far far away!!!

:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I have been having bad cramps all day and everything makes me want to cry. If I didn't know any better I would think I was on my period, but there is nothing there and I usually don't feel this bad until a week after I start. I am going to give it another couple days and if nothing happens I will test again. My temp dropped just a bit this morning, I will see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Joey1979

Goodluck baking, Luna and gypsy!!! I will be stalking and waiting for your BFPs!!!!


----------



## Veganlily

*Luna*-post a pic-what kind of test-did the line have color-I have soooo many questions! Cautiously excited for you but as you know be really careful about getting too excited about this-don't want you to get burned...but cautiously optomistic about this!

*Baking*-it's all good until/unless temp drop and bright red full on :witch:. Hang in there Hun and keep us posted.

*Gypsy*-must be terrible not knowing-time will tell you everything and your plan sounds good. Sending :hugs: your way.

Hi *Joey, kmae and zee*!

*Chezek*-how are you feeling? Hope the nauseau is subsiding for you sweetie.

Welcome *pbl*! You have a nice little chart dip-I'm guessing you'll o very soon :)

AFM had the longest period/spotting ever-up until yesterday at cd8 - that is crazy for me and between that and my super long 43 day cycle I am self-diagnosing myself with maybe having had an ovarian cyst that passed this cycle. Hoping for a shorter and more predictable cycle this go around-much easier to time bd appropriately when you know what the heck is going on. Will start temping again today after my break during :af:. Stalking all the time for some :bfp: on this thread.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

*Luna*, did you test this morning? :)
*Gypsy*, I'm sorry you are cramping, that's no fun. But remember, it's no over til the :witch: shows up. For both our sakes, I hope the she stays away.
Welcome, *pbl*! Good luck o'ing soon, catch that eggy!
*Lily*, I'm glad the longest bleeding time is over. I usually have about 3-4 days of bleeding and I can't imagine doubling it, that is horrible! :hugs:

I'm hanging in there! The spotting stopped last night so that's good. Keeping everything possible crossed right now!! Woke up with some nausea and that's about it so I will keep you all posted. 

:hug:


----------



## luna_19

Meh another bfn for me :(


----------



## sasha0430

Luna it could still be early to detect HCG in preg test...some women do not get BFP until 14 DPO or later...I know agony your in...hang in there...


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Meh another bfn for me :(

:hugs: but it's not over yet, girl! :)


----------



## luna_19

The (not so) funny thing was in between taking yesterday's test and noticing the evap line I was thinking to myself why can't I even get some sort of second line just once to give me some false hope? I should be careful what I wish for! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Hey baking both our temps still look so good!


----------



## luna_19

ok today's test did the same thing, the line is more noticeable but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have any color to it so I think these tests are just crap :(

I'm really having a poor me I'll never get preg kind if day :S


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi all!! Been a while, busy week. praying for your :bfp: Gypsy, luna and baking!! :hugs: Hope everyone else is doing well in their TWW.

AFM, Had my IUI on Friday and i had 5 mature eggs!!! :happydance:I hope one of them catches...geez. Started progesterone supp yesterday. noticed my nipples are really sensitive..wonder if it is the progesterone? This is going to be a long tww...testing on August 15th!!


----------



## luna_19

good luck clarkey :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> ok today's test did the same thing, the line is more noticeable but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have any color to it so I think these tests are just crap :(
> 
> I'm really having a poor me I'll never get preg kind if day :S

Oh Luna, that sucks! I hope you can some more tests soon and get that positive we all know it is! I have everything crossed for you and me!
:hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> ok today's test did the same thing, the line is more noticeable but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have any color to it so I think these tests are just crap :(
> 
> I'm really having a poor me I'll never get preg kind if day :S

Hey Hun,
Your chart looks great, don't lose heart over the tests. It isn't over yet xx


----------



## Newbie32

Oh *Luna*! Stay strong luv! What sort of tests are you using? I'd try an FRER very soon if your temps stays so great! Everything still crossed for you xx

*Baking* - when are you testing next?

GL with the IUI *Clarkey*! Hope one of those eggs has been caught!!

HOw's things *Lou*? We cant stalk your chart cos its not in your signature!!

Nice to see you again *Sasha*, whats been happening for you? Are you TWW or waiting t O?

*Gypsy* are you hanging in there?

*Lily* I'm sorry the :witch: has given you such a hard time this month, how are you going otherwise? Feeling any more positive? FX for a short cycle for you xxxx

*Kmae *I hope that eggy comes to play soon!

*PBL* - NICE temp spike! I think we may see cross hairs for you very soon!

*Zeez* I hope AF goes away quick so you can get ready for that next egg!

I hope everyone has a fab week 

Sorry if I've missed someone, Im testing my memory for a Monday Morning!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

aw I love this thread everyone is so supportive!

I was just using dollar store tests, I did some research on them when I picked them up and I didn't see many reports of bad evap lines or anything but I've also read they aren't super reliable for early testing. Of course this morning I set up the test and went back to bed before reading it so I dreamed that I got up and it was positive and that I used a frer and that was positive too. It was so realistic I was even getting ready to take a picture of the two of them with my phone and planning to go buy a digi when I woke up. I swear my mind is out to get me sometimes!

I am fully expecting my temp to plummet tomorrow...if it's still up on Tuesday I'll use one of my frers.


----------



## Newbie32

luna_19 said:


> aw I love this thread everyone is so supportive!
> 
> I was just using dollar store tests, I did some research on them when I picked them up and I didn't see many reports of bad evap lines or anything but I've also read they aren't super reliable for early testing. Of course this morning I set up the test and went back to bed before reading it so I dreamed that I got up and it was positive and that I used a frer and that was positive too. It was so realistic I was even getting ready to take a picture of the two of them with my phone and planning to go buy a digi when I woke up. I swear my mind is out to get me sometimes!
> 
> I am fully expecting my temp to plummet tomorrow...if it's still up on Tuesday I'll use one of my frers.

Gosh our minds can be so cruel sometimes! :hugs:

How long is your LP normally Luna? I know last month your cycle was quite long? FX for more high temps and a beautiful BFP!!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

yeah last month I was 4 days late, it's usually 13 days so she should be here by Tuesday


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> yeah last month I was 4 days late, it's usually 13 days so she should be here by Tuesday

No she won't! Think positive girl. :) :hugs: I know it's hard but keep the faith. I'm still really hopeful for the both of us. :)


----------



## luna_19

hey are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Newbie32

:af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af::af: :af: :af:


----------



## sasha0430

NewbieI did not write in a while but I do come and read the posts...I get encouragement thorough reading other storiesI am 4 DPO todayWill be going for my progesterone check in few daysI did not O last month on 100mg of ClomidI am on 150mg this month and not sure that I have good ovulationwe are going to see RE on August 14 for consultationI am ready for something newI am not sure that Clomid is doing much for meIt has made my cycles longer and I have been ovulating later then usualI am really hoping that I did ovulate this month and that we caught the egg

Sending lots and lots and lots of baby dust to allWE WILL GET OUR BFPSGL all


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> hey are you testing tomorrow?

Yeppers. :)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh exciting!


----------



## Newbie32

sasha0430 said:


> NewbieI did not write in a while but I do come and read the posts...I get encouragement thorough reading other storiesI am 4 DPO todayWill be going for my progesterone check in few daysI did not O last month on 100mg of ClomidI am on 150mg this month and not sure that I have good ovulationwe are going to see RE on August 14 for consultationI am ready for something newI am not sure that Clomid is doing much for meIt has made my cycles longer and I have been ovulating later then usualI am really hoping that I did ovulate this month and that we caught the egg
> 
> Sending lots and lots and lots of baby dust to allWE WILL GET OUR BFPSGL all

Thats funny! My name is Sasha and I am also on 4dpo 

Hope this cycle is all of our cycles!!

GL!


----------



## Newbie32

GL for tomorrow Baking!

This thread is DESPERATE for some more BFP's and they are on their way I can just feel it!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> GL for tomorrow Baking!
> 
> This thread is DESPERATE for some more BFP's and they are on their way I can just feel it!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks, Newbie! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

I have a good feeling baking!! FX :hug:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven'y been able to post much but I'm always checking up on you guys and hoping for BFPs.

*newbie* - Loving all your positive energy! Hope this was it for you and that you get your BFP really soon.

*gypsy , luna, baking* - hang in there. Good luck for testing. it really is time for a BFP on this thread.

*clarky* - great news on the eggs! one of them has to have been caught.

hi *sasha*- good to see you again.

*pbl* - welcome. i also tend to stay away from the younger threads. Some how I just can't relate to "It's soooo difficult to get pregnant while I'm still breast feeding my 3 month old, but I'm desperate to have 5 kids by the time I'm 26."

*lily* - well hope thats the one and only cycle like that. Fx'd for you that this is the one.

*poppy *and *Kmae* - hope you guys have great trips and good luck on holiday. heard that lots of people get lucky on holiday.

*Mrschezek, Joey* - thanks for popping in to check on us. how are the bumps coming along?

afm - Super excited. Saw my OB/GYN today. The PCOS hasn't come back fully yet but there are a few shadows that look like that might develop into cycst. From what I've seen on the threads I was expecting to be sent away until we've been trying at least 6 months (maybe a year) with the advice to just lose some weight. Instead he did bloods, prescribed Clomid and told me to come in again on Tuesday. Bonus is that DH and I are going away for the long weekend here in SA so that fits in perfectly with the "relaxation is good for baby making" theory.


----------



## pbl_ge

ZeeZ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry haven'y been able to post much but I'm always checking up on you guys and hoping for BFPs.
> 
> *newbie* - Loving all your positive energy! Hope this was it for you and that you get your BFP really soon.
> 
> *gypsy , luna, baking* - hang in there. Good luck for testing. it really is time for a BFP on this thread.
> 
> *clarky* - great news on the eggs! one of them has to have been caught.
> 
> hi *sasha*- good to see you again.
> 
> *pbl* - welcome. i also tend to stay away from the younger threads. Some how I just can't relate to "It's soooo difficult to get pregnant while I'm still breast feeding my 3 month old, but I'm desperate to have 5 kids by the time I'm 26."
> 
> *lily* - well hope thats the one and only cycle like that. Fx'd for you that this is the one.
> 
> *poppy *and *Kmae* - hope you guys have great trips and good luck on holiday. heard that lots of people get lucky on holiday.
> 
> *Mrschezek, Joey* - thanks for popping in to check on us. how are the bumps coming along?
> 
> afm - Super excited. Saw my OB/GYN today. The PCOS hasn't come back fully yet but there are a few shadows that look like that might develop into cycst. From what I've seen on the threads I was expecting to be sent away until we've been trying at least 6 months (maybe a year) with the advice to just lose some weight. Instead he did bloods, prescribed Clomid and told me to come in again on Tuesday. Bonus is that DH and I are going away for the long weekend here in SA so that fits in perfectly with the "relaxation is good for baby making" theory.

Vacation babies!!! That's the way to go. Hope everyone has gotten some time off to enjoy the summer (for those on the Northern hemisphere, anyway). 

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. This is an impressive group! Here's hoping for lots of BFPs in the next few days.

And, YES, there is a lot of ""It's soooo difficult to get pregnant while I'm still breast feeding my 3 month old, but I'm desperate to have 5 kids by the time I'm 26." on the regular threads. Ugh. There are some real crazies over there, too. "My TTC efforts may be wasted bc DH just figured out I've been having an affair, so he's leaving me." [Shudder.] I don't want to bash anyone, particularly young women, but it's hard to relate. 

Veganlily--our household is also (98%) vegan--OH is a long time vegan, and I eat that way 95% of the time, although I tend to keep a bit of cheese around to sprinkle on top of things. When it comes time for actual pregnancy, you and I should share some tips!

AFM, two bad nights of sleep in a row = unreliable temperatures = no idea if or when I've ovulated. I'm assuming I haven't, but I honestly can't be sure. :dohh:


----------



## bakingbabe

Another bfn for me today but nothing in my body has changed so I still have some hope. It isn't over yet!!

Edit: Not sure what's going on today with my body but a little bit of spotting today like Saturday and in less than 10 min it stopped. Not sure what to think!!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> Another bfn for me today but nothing in my body has changed so I still have some hope. It isn't over yet!!
> 
> Edit: Not sure what's going on today with my body but a little bit of spotting today like Saturday and in less than 10 min it stopped. Not sure what to think!!

:hugs: 

Well my temp is still up, that's something!


----------



## preg_pilot

Luna - fingers crossed for a colored line for you within the next 3 days :) :dust:

clarkey - ooh, 5 good ones :) I hope one of them is it for you :happydance:


zeez - good news with your OB/GYN, I hope it leads to your BFP soon :hugs: enjoy your weekend :)

pbl - here´s to hoping you ovulated and get your BFP this cycle :dust:

baking - fingers crossed for ya :dust:

My bump is definitely popping these days. The pants I could just barely fit into last week (thursday), are too small today. I have to make do with a black stretchbelt over my workpants, as there is no way I can do the button anymore.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Another bfn for me today but nothing in my body has changed so I still have some hope. It isn't over yet!!
> 
> Edit: Not sure what's going on today with my body but a little bit of spotting today like Saturday and in less than 10 min it stopped. Not sure what to think!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well my temp is still up, that's something!Click to expand...

No test today Luna?


----------



## luna_19

All I have left is the pricey ones, somehow I find it more disappointing if I spend $10 and get a bfn :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> All I have left is the pricey ones, somehow I find it more disappointing if I spend $10 and get a bfn :haha:

I agree with that. I just got a pack of FRERs after I realized I took the dig test wrong this morning. :dohh: I didn't leave it in long enough, wondering if that could be the issue...

I may wait til Wednesday now to test again. Not sure, waiting to see how today goes. When are you testing next?


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks pilot - how's the 2nd trimester treating you? Yippee for being over the 12 week mark.

luna and baking - great that the signs are still good. Good luck for that second line soon.

pbl - yip there's a whole lot of crazy going on. The other day I was researching ttc on google and stumbled on ''how do I get pregant without my husband knowing'' or the related search ''how do I get my girlfriend pregnant with out her knowing'' ?!?!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> All I have left is the pricey ones, somehow I find it more disappointing if I spend $10 and get a bfn :haha:
> 
> I agree with that. I just got a pack of FRERs after I realized I took the dig test wrong this morning. :dohh: I didn't leave it in long enough, wondering if that could be the issue...
> 
> I may wait til Wednesday now to test again. Not sure, waiting to see how today goes. When are you testing next?Click to expand...

Oh no those are so expensive! 

i guess I'll see what my temp does tomorrow but now I'm worrying I'll be late again like last cycle so I don't know...will probably test either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## MD1223

Hi Ladies :hi: 

I've been lurking and just had to respond to *baking *using a digital. Based on my understanding, those take a lot more hcg to turn positive even if you had used it right. Stay positive. :) Weird about the spotting. If you had late implantation, could take a couple more days for a positive too. FX'd and sending lots of dust.

FX'd and lots of :dust: for you too - *Luna* and *Gypsy*. 

Hope all are doing well. Sending lots of positive thoughts and dust for all of you!


----------



## Breezy81

Just checking in on you ladies! :hi:

*Baking* That happened to me a few times, but the test always gave me that symbol saying it didn't work :shrug: and they do require a much higher hcg than other test. I spotted in the beginning of my pregnancy, hope that's an excellent sign for you. 

*Clarkey* Hope you can catch 1+ eggs! Come on 8/15. :flower:

*Luna* You temps look great! Fx'd 

*Zee* Yay for a plan, I bet that already makes you feel better, it did me! A little advice, take clomid at night and get something for CM. (green tea, robitussum, musinex) I tried all of them in different months, green tea worked the best but I drink ALOT of it. .

*Gyspy* When are you testing again?

*Lily* How are you doing? 

*Lou* You and the tww meet again.... GL 

:dust: to all of you! Can't wait to see some more :bfp:


----------



## ZeeZ

Thank breezy - last month I did epo and that gave lots of great cm so will keep that up buti love green tea so that will be easy to add as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I tested this morning with a frer and got a :bfn: I can't say that it surprised me, that's what I expected. Still have terrible cramps and no sign of :witch:, so we will have to wait and see what happens here. Good luck to everyone else testing. We definitely need some :bfp:s in here. It has been too long!


----------



## bakingbabe

MD1223 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I've been lurking and just had to respond to *baking *using a digital. Based on my understanding, those take a lot more hcg to turn positive even if you had used it right. Stay positive. :) Weird about the spotting. If you had late implantation, could take a couple more days for a positive too. FX'd and sending lots of dust.
> 
> FX'd and lots of :dust: for you too - *Luna* and *Gypsy*.
> 
> Hope all are doing well. Sending lots of positive thoughts and dust for all of you!

Thanks, MD! I read later I had used it wrong and was so mad at myself. Good to know, that even if I did use it properly, that it needed a high hcg.


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> Just checking in on you ladies! :hi:
> 
> *Baking* That happened to me a few times, but the test always gave me that symbol saying it didn't work :shrug: and they do require a much higher hcg than other test. I spotted in the beginning of my pregnancy, hope that's an excellent sign for you.
> 
> *Clarkey* Hope you can catch 1+ eggs! Come on 8/15. :flower:
> 
> *Luna* You temps look great! Fx'd
> 
> *Zee* Yay for a plan, I bet that already makes you feel better, it did me! A little advice, take clomid at night and get something for CM. (green tea, robitussum, musinex) I tried all of them in different months, green tea worked the best but I drink ALOT of it. .
> 
> *Gyspy* When are you testing again?
> 
> *Lily* How are you doing?
> 
> *Lou* You and the tww meet again.... GL
> 
> :dust: to all of you! Can't wait to see some more :bfp:

Thanks, Breezy! I was talking to my pregnant friend today and she said not to panic at the spotting, it could be a good sign!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies,

Wow there has been a lot of activity here overnight (well over night for me anyway ;))

Baking and Luna so good to see you hanging in there...so long as those temps stay so lovely and high i am still so hopeful and positive for you two! BRING ON THE BFPS!!!!

Gypsy Im sorry that things are still so confusing for you this cycle, i really hope that bfn turns bfp for you really soon xx

And as for you other ladies, hope you are getting ready to catch that eggy!!! 

Clarkey - I think we're on about the same dpo and testing dates again this cycle...

Those stories of other threads and searches are hilarious!! Certainly nice to have such a lovely bunch of women all in the same boat with similar struggles and able to support and help each other through this TTC business!

I am 5dpo today and its very boring!!! Very sensitive nipples and a little crampy but otherwise pretty darn normal feeling!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

finally a chance to check in properly instead of on my phone

zeez that's great news that you can start treatment right away!

pilot omg you're already 15 weeks! It's nice to see you checking in on us :)

md nice to see you're checking up on us too :)

breezy already a raspberry, so cute!

gypsy :hugs: have you been to the Dr to see what is going on? Maybe you had an anovulatory cycle?

baking I have heard that too about the digis not being as sensitive and spotting is definitely a good sign!

hang in there newbie, 5 dpo is so boring! Too early to symptom spot or anything :)

I hope that's everyone

afm I seriously feel like af is at my door, all crampy and blah which I know could be a good sign! 

Has anyone else here found that they see preg women EVERYWHERE, seriously we went to Ikea to get some picture frames and had lunch there and I swear I saw 4 different preg ladies within just a few minutes :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

hahahah totally Luna!

Not to mention it would appear that my office is currently going through a pregnancy epidemic!!! Left right and centre girls are announcing they are pregnant and Im getting a little sick of hearing about it!!!

Stay away :witch: xx


----------



## bakingbabe

It's 9 pm here and all I want to do is sleep. Night all, hope tomorrow brings some good news!


----------



## Veganlily

It's been so great to so many updates here the last few days.

*Baking* and *Luna*-I think it's safe to say we are ALL stalking for your :bfp:!!

*Gypsy*-still hoping for answers for you soon, sweetie. Keep us posted.

*Newbie*-thanks for all your positive energy and good luck as you move closer and closer to your own testing date.

*Pbl*-yay to another veg! Luna is also veg, if I remember correctly!

*Clarky*, *zee* and *kmae* - glad to see your updates and good luck to you all for a successful cycle!

*Md, Chezek, breezy, pilot*-man do I love that you pregnant all-stars still check in on us ;)

Everyone else (and I am sure I forgot some of my sisters in waiting here)-good luck to those in the 2ww, for those about to o, for those on a fresh start and everyone in between. I'm probably at least 7-10 days from ovulating so not much to report-just hanging back and enjoying the action from the sidelines. Been loving the comments about the youngens on here - much love and support to everyone on bnb and I wish them well, but man do those posts people here have mentioned drive me nuts! Ah, call me a 30-something snob but without all of y'all, i don't think I would have stayed around here-this is pretty much the only thread I check (and I stalk pregnancy tests boards). Though speaking of action, we'll be getting in on that eod starting pretty soon-and opk's and mucinex and preseed-all when the time is right. Really would love a May baby but keeping hopes in check-trying to stay chill this cycle.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

*pbl* - hi :hi: Sorry I missed your intro but I saw your post about how you don't ever go 4 hours without peeing so you're staying away from OPKs. I normally pee every hour, 2 at most!!! But I found the confirmation I got from the OPKs gave me such a nice comfort that it was worth the effort. I'd drink a ton in the morning, pee, eat lunch and just drink a bit to wash the food down, pee and and then hold it until 3 hours later. Then I'd have the rest of the afternoon and evening to rehydrate again. I bet there is something you can find that will work!!! GL :flower:

*baking* - I think your chart still looks fantastic and I have lots of hope for you! The brown spotting was right in line with the end of your implantation dip so that could be just that. Everything crossed that this is the month!! :hugs: I never bought the dig tests cause I read a lot of bad reviews about them not working properly. I stuck to FRERs and they did the trick for me!

*lily* - finally catching up on posts - thanks for asking about me! I'm having a couple days of all day queasiness again but I'm trying to get through it. It sucks but I have to keep reminding myself that it means the baby is growing and that I should be happy. I certainly don't feel like a pregnancy 'all-star' :haha: But hopefully soon the promised 'glow' will come :winkwink: What's your plan for this cycle? Anything new? GL!!

*clarkey* - crossing everything for you that the IUI caught at least one of those 5 eggies!!!! Did you BD naturally as well just in case? The more the merrier!!!

*Newbie* - your temps and symptoms sound very promising! My nipples were v sensitive my bfp cycle and that was my main symptom (plus acne). FX for you!!!! :hugs:


HANG IN THERE GIRLS!!! We're overdue for another BFP on this thread so I'm confident one will come soon :hugs:

:hug: to all!
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Onto cycle 9 for me :(

This is so frustrating, I'm ready to get on with my life but apparently my 31 year old reproductive system disagrees :|


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Onto cycle 9 for me :(
> 
> This is so frustrating, I'm ready to get on with my life but apparently my 31 year old reproductive system disagrees :|

So sorry, Luna. :( :hugs: I think I'll be joining you sometime today.


----------



## luna_19

At least I have my cycle buddy :hugs:


Pbl I missed when you mentioned you are veg, yay! (I'm vegan which is really just a snobby, or as my hubby would put it picky, vegetarian :haha: )


----------



## pbl_ge

NO!!!!!

This is so cruel. :hugs: Your charts were so awesome and gave me such hope! And I don't even know if I bloody ovulated this week.

The universe better cough up some BFPs, or things are going to start getting ugly. :grr:


----------



## pbl_ge

Luna, it's so exciting to have three veg people! And trust me when I say you have NOTHING on my picky husband. Here's a list of vegan foods he doesn't eat:
Soup
Salad dressing
Avocados
Eggplant
Anything with alcohol in it (just doesn't like the taste)
Jam, jelly, preserves
Watermelon
Peaches, nectarines, plums
Cooked greens like kale (just wants them raw--salad for him is a bowl of undressed raw kale and carrots)
Anything with coffee in it
Anything dumpling-like
Noodles (well, sometimes, but he doesn't like them)
Anything involving broth

I'm sure I'm forgetting some stuff. He's the world's nicest guy, but it's like he took the average quantity of weirdness and idiosyncrasies that a typical human has and concentrated them all into one area. 

We don't go out to eat much.


----------



## bakingbabe

It is cruel, especially considering the "symptoms" I had: sensitive nipples, blue veiny breasts, nausea, heartburn, no appetite, sore gums (hurt to brush teeth and would make me gag), smells bothering me, and tired. If I had all these and am not pregnant, it's just cruel, at least imho. 
AF is just knocking on my door this morning, the cramps are getting worse. :(


----------



## pbl_ge

bakingbabe said:


> It is cruel, especially considering the "symptoms" I had: sensitive nipples, blue veiny breasts, nausea, heartburn, no appetite, sore gums (hurt to brush teeth and would make me gag), smells bothering me, and tired. If I had all these and am not pregnant, it's just cruel, at least imho.
> AF is just knocking on my door this morning, the cramps are getting worse. :(

Ugh. That does sound like the right stuff. Psychosomatic? :cry:

But you're not out until she's here!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

pbl_ge said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> It is cruel, especially considering the "symptoms" I had: sensitive nipples, blue veiny breasts, nausea, heartburn, no appetite, sore gums (hurt to brush teeth and would make me gag), smells bothering me, and tired. If I had all these and am not pregnant, it's just cruel, at least imho.
> AF is just knocking on my door this morning, the cramps are getting worse. :(
> 
> Ugh. That does sound like the right stuff. Psychosomatic? :cry:
> 
> But you're not out until she's here!!!Click to expand...

I don't know why I had all these. This month was the month I pretty said "eh" and just bd'ed when every other day and let things go the way they were supposed to. I guess being in tune with your body can be cruel at times.


----------



## luna_19

On the plus side I don't have to worry about going on antibiotics for the cat bite I got first thing this this morning at work. This is turning our to be a lovely day :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> On the plus side I don't have to worry about going on antibiotics for the cat bite I got first thing this this morning at work. This is turning our to be a lovely day :(

I'm sorry, Luna. Have yourself a big glass on wine this evening and take care of yourself today. 

AF showed her ugly face this morning so we're still cycle buddies. I'm not as sad as I have been in the past which is weird. Thursday is my cd 3 bloods so hopefully it will tell us something positive and onto another month of babymaking.


----------



## preg_pilot

zeez - thanks, it´s treating me pretty well. I still have ms at different times throughout the day, though usually never more than 1-3 times per day now. Haven´t thrown up much, sometimes close though.

gypsygirl - sorry for your BFN :hugs: fingers crossed for a BFP soon.

newbie - I hope this 2ww goes quickly for you. :dust:
I hope you can join the pregnancy epicemic soon.

luna - of course I check in, I would miss you guys if I didn´t. :)
and yea, the seeing of pregnant women doesn´t get better when you do get pregnant yourself, I see them everywhere now too. ;)
I´m so sorry AF got you again. :hugs: here´s lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for your next cycle.
Good thing about the antibiotics.
My wrist keeps getting worse and worse, and resting it doesn´t help at all, I don´t know what a doctor could do to help.

veganlily - here´s some extra :dust: for ya :hugs:

chezek - I know excactly what you mean about that missing "glow".
I didn´t really like being pregnant for the first few weeks, but I´m slowly getting there, as I feel better each week. Getting kinda big too... (way to soon, right?)

baking - wow, those symptoms sound just like mine did. I´m sorry they didn´t show a BFP for you. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Dang it! :hugs: Luna and Baking. And, Luna, so sorry about the cat bite. What a day. 

This just means we are going to have lots of 2013 summer babies from this lot! 

PBL - :hi: Glad to see we have some awesome new ladies continuing to join. I can't imagine following your husband's eating requirements. Tell me, what do y'all normally make for dinner? I can't picture it. 

Ok ladies - thinking about each and every one of you!!! Sorry, I haven't been responding to each of you separately. Been super busy with work, etc. and about to move and start a new business! But I am still stalking and sending lots of positive thoughts, energy and prayers that you all get your awesome news so so soon!!!! :hugs: 

Come on lil babies!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Oh *baking* and *Luna* I am sooooooo sorry. :hugs: and serious cocktails are in order. I had allllllllll those symptoms baking and :bfn:. I've learned that the ONLY thing I can pay attention to is af being late and positive pregnancy test. That combination. Nothing else means anything anymore. I'm so sorry....xoxoxoxo


----------



## crystal8

My body is doing weird things this cycle. Ugh. Here I was thinking everything was improving (finally a positive opk, managed to wake up regularly to get a decent chart for BBT with actual crosshairs and all).

I went off bcp January of this year. My cycles seem to be around 27-28 days since stopping the pill. The past few have been right on 28. Usually I have pretty good flow the first day of AF with some serious cramps and then things get lighter and stop at day 5. This time though, AF is two days early but super light. I'm not sure whether to count it as CD1 or not. I had dark red for two wipes around noon (sorry TMI) and a few drops on the first liner I put on. After that, just this thin brown watery stuff if I really check with nothing showing on the pad at all. No cramps. Really weird.

I don't usually spot before periods, does this count as spotting or CD 1? FF is confused and so am I. Google hasn't been very helpful. I even watched youtube videos that tried to explain the difference between spotting and regular flow. Usually CD1 I just want to curl up on the couch with a heating pad so this is strange for me.


----------



## bakingbabe

crystal8 said:


> My body is doing weird things this cycle. Ugh. Here I was thinking everything was improving (finally a positive opk, managed to wake up regularly to get a decent chart for BBT with actual crosshairs and all).
> 
> I went off bcp January of this year. My cycles seem to be around 27-28 days since stopping the pill. The past few have been right on 28. Usually I have pretty good flow the first day of AF with some serious cramps and then things get lighter and stop at day 5. This time though, AF is two days early but super light. I'm not sure whether to count it as CD1 or not. I had dark red for two wipes around noon (sorry TMI) and a few drops on the first liner I put on. After that, just this thin brown watery stuff if I really check with nothing showing on the pad at all. No cramps. Really weird.
> 
> I don't usually spot before periods, does this count as spotting or CD 1? FF is confused and so am I. Google hasn't been very helpful. I even watched youtube videos that tried to explain the difference between spotting and regular flow. Usually CD1 I just want to curl up on the couch with a heating pad so this is strange for me.

I would count it as spotting and not cd1 if it was me. CD 1 is full on red flow and not brown because brown is old blood.


----------



## crystal8

> I would count it as spotting and not cd1 if it was me. CD 1 is full on red flow and not brown because brown is old blood.

Thank you! 

I'm waiting to see what happens tomorrow, which I assume will be full on AF.


----------



## bakingbabe

I have little to no cramps and very little flow this month which is so unlike cd1 for me. Still have nausea and all the other symptoms I posted earlier so much so I called the doctor to see if there is something else going on with me! She made me get blood work done and I should know some more tomorrow. If the hcg levels are positive tomorrow then I get a vaginal ultrasound to learn more and she said I may be going through a miscarriage if I'm bleeding today. Didn't want to hear that but we'll see when they get the results in. Please pray for me. I am so scared, trying to keep it together for the moment but you know it's hard. 

Sorry to be such a bummer. I hope everyone is having a better day than Luna and me. 

:hug:


----------



## crystal8

bakingbabe said:


> I have little to no cramps and very little flow this month which is so unlike cd1 for me. Still have nausea and all the other symptoms I posted earlier so much so I called the doctor to see if there is something else going on with me! She made me get blood work done and I should know some more tomorrow. If the hcg levels are positive tomorrow then I get a vaginal ultrasound to learn more and she said I may be going through a miscarriage if I'm bleeding today. Didn't want to hear that but we'll see when they get the results in. Please pray for me. I am so scared, trying to keep it together for the moment but you know it's hard.
> 
> Sorry to be such a bummer. I hope everyone is having a better day than Luna and me.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> I have little to no cramps and very little flow this month which is so unlike cd1 for me. Still have nausea and all the other symptoms I posted earlier so much so I called the doctor to see if there is something else going on with me! She made me get blood work done and I should know some more tomorrow. If the hcg levels are positive tomorrow then I get a vaginal ultrasound to learn more and she said I may be going through a miscarriage if I'm bleeding today. Didn't want to hear that but we'll see when they get the results in. Please pray for me. I am so scared, trying to keep it together for the moment but you know it's hard.
> 
> Sorry to be such a bummer. I hope everyone is having a better day than Luna and me.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs: 
The unknowns with our body can be very scary. We are all here for you. I hope the very best. [-o&lt; Try your best to keep your mind busy until your results tomorrow, I know how hard it can be. :kiss:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh girls xxx

I missed one day and so much has happened!

Luna & Baking I am so sorry to hear this news...for two months now your charts have looked SO good and yet the witch has turned up :( I am so hopeful that this next cycle will be it for you! May babies all round!

Baking i hope you get some answers from your doc as well - I imagine that would have been so hard to hear :hugs:

Spoil yourselves, have a lovely big glass of wine and remember that it WILL Happen for all of us. xx

Its so lovely to see our visitors have been back as well! MD, Pregpilot, Mrs Chezek, our own personal little cheer squad! We all cannot wait to join you!! 

Stay as positive as you can girls xx i know it is so tough and I am thinking of you (and quite possibly joining you in about a weeks time!)

Im not feeling particularly 'sold' on this cycle....not a great deal of symptoms or anything at the moment other than the sensitive/sore nipples which I know is caused by Progesterone...but time will tell...

Lily, Gypsy, PBL, Zeez, Poppy: how are you girls going? I am sure I have forgotten people so I am sorry in advance!!!

:hugs: & :kiss: to all x We are all here to support each other no matter what x


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Oh girls xxx
> 
> I missed one day and so much has happened!
> 
> Luna & Baking I am so sorry to hear this news...for two months now your charts have looked SO good and yet the witch has turned up :( I am so hopeful that this next cycle will be it for you! May babies all round!
> 
> Baking i hope you get some answers from your doc as well - I imagine that would have been so hard to hear :hugs:
> 
> Spoil yourselves, have a lovely big glass of wine and remember that it WILL Happen for all of us. xx
> 
> Its so lovely to see our visitors have been back as well! MD, Pregpilot, Mrs Chezek, our own personal little cheer squad! We all cannot wait to join you!!
> 
> Stay as positive as you can girls xx i know it is so tough and I am thinking of you (and quite possibly joining you in about a weeks time!)
> 
> Im not feeling particularly 'sold' on this cycle....not a great deal of symptoms or anything at the moment other than the sensitive/sore nipples which I know is caused by Progesterone...but time will tell...
> 
> Lily, Gypsy, PBL, Zeez, Poppy: how are you girls going? I am sure I have forgotten people so I am sorry in advance!!!
> 
> :hugs: & :kiss: to all x We are all here to support each other no matter what x

Thanks, Newbie. What's weird is my flow is slowing down this afternoon so I have no idea what's going on. I'm taking it hour by hour and day by day and praying as much as I can. I'm so glad to have all of you on my side, it means so much! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls xxx
> 
> I missed one day and so much has happened!
> 
> Luna & Baking I am so sorry to hear this news...for two months now your charts have looked SO good and yet the witch has turned up :( I am so hopeful that this next cycle will be it for you! May babies all round!
> 
> Baking i hope you get some answers from your doc as well - I imagine that would have been so hard to hear :hugs:
> 
> Spoil yourselves, have a lovely big glass of wine and remember that it WILL Happen for all of us. xx
> 
> Its so lovely to see our visitors have been back as well! MD, Pregpilot, Mrs Chezek, our own personal little cheer squad! We all cannot wait to join you!!
> 
> Stay as positive as you can girls xx i know it is so tough and I am thinking of you (and quite possibly joining you in about a weeks time!)
> 
> Im not feeling particularly 'sold' on this cycle....not a great deal of symptoms or anything at the moment other than the sensitive/sore nipples which I know is caused by Progesterone...but time will tell...
> 
> Lily, Gypsy, PBL, Zeez, Poppy: how are you girls going? I am sure I have forgotten people so I am sorry in advance!!!
> 
> :hugs: & :kiss: to all x We are all here to support each other no matter what x
> 
> Thanks, Newbie. What's weird is my flow is slowing down this afternoon so I have no idea what's going on. I'm taking it hour by hour and day by day and praying as much as I can. I'm so glad to have all of you on my side, it means so much! :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thats the way hun xx

Keeping everything crossed for you too xx 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies - I've been lurking on this thread for some time (I did post a few times at the beginning, but was having trouble keeping up as it moves so fast!). 

Baking and Luna - :hugs: AF arrived for me today as well, which made it especially hard since one of my close friends told me she's pregnant today too. Maybe we could be cycle buddies?

Everyone else - good luck to those TTC and congratulations to the BFPs!


----------



## luna_19

Oh :hugs: baking, makes me feel kind of silly for letting a series of relatively minor things completely ruin my day

Hi goldfish we can definitely be cycle buddies :) how long are your cycles usually?

I wish my ticker would stop saying I'm 14 dpo :lol: :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Oh :hugs: baking, makes me feel kind of silly for letting a series of relatively minor things completely ruin my day
> 
> Hi goldfish we can definitely be cycle buddies :) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> I wish my ticker would stop saying I'm 14 dpo :lol: :(

Oh, Luna, your day was not good too, AF arriving is NEVER a good day. I was talking to my friend on the hone and I mentioned I still had the nausea and lack of appetite and she pushed me to see the dr. Luckily, they were able to get me in within the hour. Blood work got done and now it's just a wait and see game. I'm not sure what to think at the moment. 

Goldfish, we can be cycle buddies too. :) The more the merrier. The dr said to count this as cd1 until we find out the results of the blood work. 

I'm just a ray of sunshine today, aren't I?


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh :hugs: baking, makes me feel kind of silly for letting a series of relatively minor things completely ruin my day
> 
> Hi goldfish we can definitely be cycle buddies :) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> I wish my ticker would stop saying I'm 14 dpo :lol: :(
> 
> Oh, Luna, your day was not good too, AF arriving is NEVER a good day. I was talking to my friend on the hone and I mentioned I still had the nausea and lack of appetite and she pushed me to see the dr. Luckily, they were able to get me in within the hour. Blood work got done and now it's just a wait and see game. I'm not sure what to think at the moment.
> 
> Goldfish, we can be cycle buddies too. :) The more the merrier. The dr said to count this as cd1 until we find out the results of the blood work.
> 
> I'm just a ray of sunshine today, aren't I?Click to expand...

You are human baking!

We all are, and how you are feeling is completely normal xx


----------



## Goldfish

luna_19 said:


> Oh :hugs: baking, makes me feel kind of silly for letting a series of relatively minor things completely ruin my day
> 
> Hi goldfish we can definitely be cycle buddies :) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> I wish my ticker would stop saying I'm 14 dpo :lol: :(

Hi Luna - the last cycle was 27 days but I've also had 25 and 30 days (LP of around 13). 

Baking - actually maybe we won't be cycle buddies, I hope you get good news with your blood tests!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh :hugs: baking, makes me feel kind of silly for letting a series of relatively minor things completely ruin my day
> 
> Hi goldfish we can definitely be cycle buddies :) how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> I wish my ticker would stop saying I'm 14 dpo :lol: :(
> 
> Hi Luna - the last cycle was 27 days but I've also had 25 and 30 days (LP of around 13).
> 
> Baking - actually maybe we won't be cycle buddies, I hope you get good news with your blood tests!!Click to expand...

:) Goldfish. I am trying to think positive but it's so hard. Part of me thinks we won't get answer and it'll just be one of those weird things. But we shall see. I'll keep you all updated as soon as I know something.


----------



## pbl_ge

Baking, we're all rooting for you! FX for good news at the doctor's. Luna, sounds like yours was a rotten day, too. :hugs: to you both.



Newbie32 said:


> Im not feeling particularly 'sold' on this cycle....not a great deal of symptoms or anything at the moment other than the sensitive/sore nipples which I know is caused by Progesterone...but time will tell...

Exactly how I'm feeling right now! I was so optimistic at the start of this cycle, but then the ambiguous O, the bad sleeping, and all the bad news has ruined my positive feelings. A friend who is also TTC just got AF today, too--apparently not a good day for those TTC. 

.....abrupt subject change here......

As to what we eat in our household, we actually eat pretty well! Here's the past few nights:
1. Homemade falafel with tahini lemon sauce, muhammurah (sp?), tabouleh, and homemade pita.
2. Black bean tempeh burritos with chipotle spiced vegetables.
3. Chick pea, green bean, and tempeh stew with cumin and roasted paprika.

Each of these meals got a sprinkle of cheese for me, and a sprinkle of nutritional yeast (BLECH) for OH. A lot of the vegetables for these meals were home grown, too.

Now I'm hungry. And thirsty. :wine:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Oh *baking* and *Luna* I am sooooooo sorry. :hugs: and serious cocktails are in order. I had allllllllll those symptoms baking and :bfn:. I've learned that the ONLY thing I can pay attention to is af being late and positive pregnancy test. That combination. Nothing else means anything anymore. I'm so sorry....xoxoxoxo

I'm sorry we both has to go through that, Lily. :hugs: Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it! Us 30 something ttcers need to stick together!


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies...I'm 32 and my hubby is 45. We were NTNP since March, 2012 and are on cycle #2 of actively TTC #1.
I'm 6dpo today...I felt really positive a few days ago but now I don't know...my feelings go up and down so often. We would be so happy if we could just have one little baby. I want it so badly but I don't want to get my hopes up..last month I was convinced I was pregnant but the witch got me and I was surprised how depressed I was after seeing that BFN and then AF..but I feel like I really shouldn't complain because I know there are people out there who have been trying longer. My biological clock is driving me nuts! I hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Veganlily

Tink80 said:


> Hi, ladies...I'm 32 and my hubby is 45. We were NTNP since March, 2012 and are on cycle #2 of actively TTC #1.
> I'm 6dpo today...I felt really positive a few days ago but now I don't know...my feelings go up and down so often. We would be so happy if we could just have one little baby. I want it so badly but I don't want to get my hopes up..last month I was convinced I was pregnant but the witch got me and I was surprised how depressed I was after seeing that BFN and then AF..but I feel like I really shouldn't complain because I know there are people out there who have been trying longer. My biological clock is driving me nuts! I hope we all get our BFPs soon!

Welcome! We can definitely relate to you and you'll find good support here. My oh is also older and we are ttc #1 after ntnp. I found my :af: arriving last month to be slightly devastating-really kind of knocked me out given that I've been really level headed and chill about this whole thing. Hang out here with us - you'll get good support. If you chart you should think about linking yur chart to your profile here so we can help you obsess over it!

Hi again to you as well, *goldfish*

Good luck today with getting some more answers *baking*

Talk to y'all soon ;)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Good luck baking, I hope you get some answers.


----------



## liz0012

Hi guys, can I join you! I am 31 ttc #1. I am due to O any day now. I have been using the opk and it should be positive today or tomorrow. I am getting nervous that it is not going to be positive. off the subject of babies, but pbl_ge, I want to know how you make your pita bread and falafel!!! :) Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies, hope it's ok if I join too! Nice to see a thread for the older ones, I felt like an old biddy among all the teen mom and twenty something threads!

I'm 30, TTC #1 since I got married in May 2012, I'm on cycle 3 since coming off BCP and my cycles are now around 35 days. I'm using OPKs, pre-seed and charting temps.


----------



## luna_19

It's nice to see so many new people stopping by :)

Baking did you get your results?


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone, hope you all doing well.

yay for all the new ladies on the thread. welcome everyone!

sorry about AF Luna. Baking I really don't know what to say - I hope that you get good news but if not then we're here for you.

Sorry this is such a quick post but just checking in on everyone before I rush home to go pack for our long weekend. Hopefully I be able to log in later and do a better job.


----------



## SloanPet77

Hello ladies!

I am new here also! This is my second cycle TTC, it will be baby number one for us. I just turned 35 in July, married for 1 year, DH is 37. I am not charting or doing anything special yet, just got off BC July 1, and have started prenatals. I am on CD 3, and should be ovulating between AUg 16-22nd. Glad to be here, wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## bubbles82

I think a certain someone is due some commission, recruiting all us newbies to the thread! :)


----------



## Tink80

Veganlily said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies...I'm 32 and my hubby is 45. We were NTNP since March, 2012 and are on cycle #2 of actively TTC #1.
> I'm 6dpo today...I felt really positive a few days ago but now I don't know...my feelings go up and down so often. We would be so happy if we could just have one little baby. I want it so badly but I don't want to get my hopes up..last month I was convinced I was pregnant but the witch got me and I was surprised how depressed I was after seeing that BFN and then AF..but I feel like I really shouldn't complain because I know there are people out there who have been trying longer. My biological clock is driving me nuts! I hope we all get our BFPs soon!
> 
> Welcome! We can definitely relate to you and you'll find good support here. My oh is also older and we are ttc #1 after ntnp. I found my :af: arriving last month to be slightly devastating-really kind of knocked me out given that I've been really level headed and chill about this whole thing. Hang out here with us - you'll get good support. If you chart you should think about linking yur chart to your profile here so we can help you obsess over it!Click to expand...

Thanks. I really had the feeling this is the month when I was ovulating. We tried pre-seed and softcups this time and I used an OPK for the first time. I have been charting since March but I think my temperatures have been wonky this month because i got sick right around ovulation time so my chart is kind of screwed up this month as far as temps go. Then yesterday I noticed a small temperature dip and it just got me all kinds of pessimistic. Maybe I am trying to protect myself from being devastated again. I know it's silly to have thought I'd get pregnant on our first try and I thought I had my emotions in check but I just burst into tears last month like a ridiculous person. Sigh...I have something like a 25 day cycle, O'd on the 1st so should be expecting AF on around the 13th. I had some cramping after O and then a few days of white creamy CM and lower back pains last night but now I am just so skeptical if these are symptoms or non pregnancy related things. Ah well, I'll stop rambling now....:haha:


----------



## sasha0430

Wow lots have been going on this thread since I was on couple of days ago. Sorry for all of you that AF got...Witch can be such a mood downer...there is not much I can say to make it any better except hang in there and hope next cycle is your cycle. 

AFM...I have got my progesterone levels for this month...4.69 :cry:...I am so very bummed that I did not even ovulate. I was on 150mg of Clomid this month...I have appointment with RE on 14th of August it is right about when I start my period so maybe I will not be wasting any time so that we can start something new I am afraid of the price though...we shell see...

Hope everyone else has better luck...GL and lots of baby dust...


----------



## Veganlily

*Bubbles*, *Sloan*, and *liz* - welcome-glad to have you here in the ttc#1 thread (hopefully for a short time since you'll be going over to the first trimester threads soon!)

*Sasha*-sorry to hear that Hun-what's next for you?

*Baking*-any news?

*Tink*-I think a bunch of us have learned the hard way that you need to be reaaalllllyyyy careful about "symptom" spotting-it can lead to heartbreak. I know it's impossible not to, and I hope those things you mention are signs, but try to focus on temperature and af being late more than anything else to protect your sanity!

Good luck and :dust: to everyone


----------



## luna_19

I agree about the symptom spotting, I have had every symptom in the book at one time or another

Sasha that's so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

sasha0430 said:


> Wow lots have been going on this thread since I was on couple of days ago. Sorry for all of you that AF got...Witch can be such a mood downer...there is not much I can say to make it any better except hang in there and hope next cycle is your cycle.
> 
> AFM...I have got my progesterone levels for this month...4.69 :cry:...I am so very bummed that I did not even ovulate. I was on 150mg of Clomid this month...I have appointment with RE on 14th of August it is right about when I start my period so maybe I will not be wasting any time so that we can start something new I am afraid of the price though...we shell see...
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck...GL and lots of baby dust...

:hugs: so sorry to hear that! I would ask about femera, it's different than clomid and based on my doctors opinion it generally works when clomid doesn't. It is still very affordable


----------



## Breezy81

:hi: to all the new people who joined in here, you have joined an amazing group of ladies. 

*Baking* Any news yet?

*Luna* Sorry the darn witch got you again. Come on May baby! 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## ZeeZ

Welcome ! Welcome ! Welcome!

tink - this is my 4th cycle and so far the first was definately the worse for me. had every symptom I could imagine and even though I didn't expect it to happen straight away I was definately not expecting the huge crash that AF brought with her. Since then it's still a roller cosaster every month but knowing what to expect makes it easier (sort of).


----------



## pbl_ge

liz0012 said:


> Hi guys, can I join you! I am 31 ttc #1. I am due to O any day now. I have been using the opk and it should be positive today or tomorrow. I am getting nervous that it is not going to be positive. off the subject of babies, but pbl_ge, I want to know how you make your pita bread and falafel!!! :) Baby dust to you all!!!

Actually, the recipes are both online.
Falafel: https://wholeearthrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/04/moosewoods-falafel.html
I used half cilantro instead of the parsley. I also used gluten-free flour, as one of the dinner guests is gluten free.

Thus, also made gluten free pita. It was easier than I thought it would be!
https://www.grouprecipes.com/61081/gluten-free-pita.html
I just used a gluten-free mix, instead of all the flours they list here.

Exciting group here!


----------



## liz0012

pbl_ge said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join you! I am 31 ttc #1. I am due to O any day now. I have been using the opk and it should be positive today or tomorrow. I am getting nervous that it is not going to be positive. off the subject of babies, but pbl_ge, I want to know how you make your pita bread and falafel!!! :) Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Actually, the recipes are both online.
> Falafel: https://wholeearthrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/04/moosewoods-falafel.html
> I used half cilantro instead of the parsley. I also used gluten-free flour, as one of the dinner guests is gluten free.
> 
> Thus, also made gluten free pita. It was easier than I thought it would be!
> https://www.grouprecipes.com/61081/gluten-free-pita.html
> I just used a gluten-free mix, instead of all the flours they list here.
> 
> Exciting group here!Click to expand...

Thank you for the recipes! My husband is middle eastern, so he always loves getting some falafal!! I got my positive OPK this morning! Man, I hope it works! BD here I come!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

liz0012 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join you! I am 31 ttc #1. I am due to O any day now. I have been using the opk and it should be positive today or tomorrow. I am getting nervous that it is not going to be positive. off the subject of babies, but pbl_ge, I want to know how you make your pita bread and falafel!!! :) Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Actually, the recipes are both online.
> Falafel: https://wholeearthrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/04/moosewoods-falafel.html
> I used half cilantro instead of the parsley. I also used gluten-free flour, as one of the dinner guests is gluten free.
> 
> Thus, also made gluten free pita. It was easier than I thought it would be!
> https://www.grouprecipes.com/61081/gluten-free-pita.html
> I just used a gluten-free mix, instead of all the flours they list here.
> 
> Exciting group here!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the recipes! My husband is middle eastern, so he always loves getting some falafal!! I got my positive OPK this morning! Man, I hope it works! BD here I come!!! :)Click to expand...

Ha! Have fun!

And if you've never had this, try it. It's AMAZING.
https://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipe/muhammara/
Calls for pomegranate molasses, which can be tricky to find, but I've substituted other things that are sweet and tangy, such as a mix of molasses and tomato paste, and it's turned out okay. I also have pureed dried apricots, which worked better.

YUM!


----------



## bakingbabe

No news yet. Kinda bummed that it's taking this long but I'm taking the approach that no news is good news right now. I pretty much think this is AF and she's just super light and not real crampy this month. And hey, if there is any positive to take from this, it's that. I usually have horrible cramps that are unbearable. 
DH and I came up with a plan for this month last night (we were supposed to travel to my in-laws during peak bd times but we moved it to later) so I feel a bit more at ease (if anyone who is ttc can ever feel at ease!) and armed with a plan! ;) 

Thanks for checking up on me. :) You gals are awesome!

And welcome to all the new ladies! I know you'll love the support here. :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

*Baking* - yep, no news = good news! I've read that some people can still bleed even if they're pregnant?!

Oh dear, I haven't been on here since yesterday and already feeling lost with all the posts! *waves to everyone*


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> *Baking* - yep, no news = good news! I've read that some people can still bleed even if they're pregnant?!
> 
> Oh dear, I haven't been on here since yesterday and already feeling lost with all the posts! *waves to everyone*

I've seen that too, *Goldfish*, but I'm probably out this month. They were doing all the pregnancy blood tests and I think they would have called if they were positive. I'm coming to terms with no being pregnant and I'm armed with a plan for the new three weeks so we will see what happens. And if the blood work shows any different, well then party on. :)

Somehow my positivity came back wayyyyyyy earlier than usual. I'm not usually this positive on cd2. Hmmm. Perhaps, it's all the support from you lovely ladies. You're bringing me out of my funk! 
I have FSH blood work tomorrow and hopefully they will call me back with those results before the weekend. 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Newbie32

Pleased to hear that Baking!!! I hope you get some answers soon tho hun xx

And wow at all the activity!!! I had a busy day/night yesterday and didnt get a chance to properly drop past!

Hello to all the new ladies to this thread! You will love it here!

What stages are you at with your cycles?

7dpo for me and not a lot going on!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> *Bubbles*, *Sloan*, and *liz* - welcome-glad to have you here in the ttc#1 thread (hopefully for a short time since you'll be going over to the first trimester threads soon!)
> 
> *Sasha*-sorry to hear that Hun-what's next for you?
> 
> *Baking*-any news?
> 
> *Tink*-I think a bunch of us have learned the hard way that you need to be reaaalllllyyyy careful about "symptom" spotting-it can lead to heartbreak. I know it's impossible not to, and I hope those things you mention are signs, but try to focus on temperature and af being late more than anything else to protect your sanity!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone

I agree with Lily 110%!! Symptom spotting can lead to breaking your heart. I try try try not to get my hopes up and it seems the universe tried to throw every symptom at me this past month and yet say it's not my time. And it's devasting to say the least. No one who says getting pregnant is easy has ever tried to get pregnant.


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Pleased to hear that Baking!!! I hope you get some answers soon tho hun xx
> 
> And wow at all the activity!!! I had a busy day/night yesterday and didnt get a chance to properly drop past!
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies to this thread! You will love it here!
> 
> What stages are you at with your cycles?
> 
> 7dpo for me and not a lot going on!

Look at that beautiful climb up on your chart, newbie! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto Baking!

I am actually doing a much better job this month!

(or maybe thats just because i dont really have any symptoms???) lol!!!


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Pleased to hear that Baking!!! I hope you get some answers soon tho hun xx
> 
> And wow at all the activity!!! I had a busy day/night yesterday and didnt get a chance to properly drop past!
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies to this thread! You will love it here!
> 
> What stages are you at with your cycles?
> 
> 7dpo for me and not a lot going on!
> 
> Look at that beautiful climb up on your chart, newbie! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Baking - no idea about my charts anymore! Previous months were sort of rocky, last month was flat and looked great - this month its just on a steady upward slope, like reverse skiing!!! Dont really understand why they are so different every month!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies big hugs to Luna and Baking :hugs:
Hope you get some answers soon Baking.

Will be 10dpo tomorrow. Trying not to symptom spot really. Have a friend who is having a rough road TTC and I guess it skews my frame of reference. 

Am enjoying the holidays -much more relaxed than I have been in a while. Been busy out and about so am pages behind on posts!


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, ladies. I am definitely way more cautious with my hopes this month. A little more skeptical, probably just trying to save myself although obviously I'll still be disappointed (just hopefully not as much).
I have noticed I am SUPER moody since yesterday..so I'm telling myself it's probably PMS because AF is due next week.


----------



## luna_19

oh tink I wanted to mention but it was too much to try to type out on my phone that I think everyone has that really rough first month (except of course those lucky people that actually get preg on their first try :| ). My theory is that we have been told from such a young age that if you don't use protection you will get pregnant so once you start trying you just assume that it will happen. For me I was absolutely convinced that we were successful that first month, I don't know if all my symptoms were in my head or not but it was really rough when af showed. I think it does get easier, yeah I'm still really disappointed every month but I seem to bounce back faster now :)

baking that's exciting that you are having your blood done this month, hope everything is ok. Has your hubby had his SA yet? 

I'm kind of feeling like I'm stuck in this place where I'm worried that there is something wrong with one or both of us but it's too early to do any testing, boo :(


----------



## luna_19

well I just ordered 30 10mIU/ml test strips, bring on the early testing! (in about 20 days :haha: )


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> well I just ordered 30 10mIU/ml test strips, bring on the early testing! (in about 20 days :haha: )

Oh Luna, love it!!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> oh tink I wanted to mention but it was too much to try to type out on my phone that I think everyone has that really rough first month (except of course those lucky people that actually get preg on their first try :| ). My theory is that we have been told from such a young age that if you don't use protection you will get pregnant so once you start trying you just assume that it will happen. For me I was absolutely convinced that we were successful that first month, I don't know if all my symptoms were in my head or not but it was really rough when af showed. I think it does get easier, yeah I'm still really disappointed every month but I seem to bounce back faster now :)
> 
> baking that's exciting that you are having your blood done this month, hope everything is ok. Has your hubby had his SA yet?
> 
> I'm kind of feeling like I'm stuck in this place where I'm worried that there is something wrong with one or both of us but it's too early to do any testing, boo :(

I just found out that a friend who is trying went to the dr and they think she might not be ovulating at all. :( She got checked at 6 months but I have no idea what they will do next. it's just so frustrating to hear. I hope you can get some answers soon, Luna. When did the dr want to see you again if you weren't successful?

And um no, hubby has not had the SA yet. :( I told him he needed to get it done before the 16th when we start the marathon again. We'll see how this goes... Men. :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

I definitely agree that the first cycle was the worst. Of course, this is only cycle #3, so what do I know? 

I just bought tests, too. I really need them for this Saturday, as a friend who doesn't know I'm TTC suggested a ladies night of wine and cheese. Of course, I'll only be 7dpo, so there's probably no point in even testing. 

Fingers crossed for you, baking! And keep up that beautiful chart, newbie!


----------



## luna_19

Well my Dr said as long as I can see I'm ovulating by my temp that we shouldn't worry. Honestly I'm more concerned about his swimmers at this point. I'm sure he could have an SA done if he wanted to but he's not at that point yet...we'll head back at the start of cycle 12 which will be the 10 month mark, my Dr said that way if we still aren't successful by 1 year we can go straight to the RE without waiting anymore.

This all sounds so depressing, I should just hurry up and get my bfp so I can stop worrying! :)


----------



## Peoples22

Hi, I'm new to this forum and glad to talk to others trying as well. I will be 31 in September and we are trying for our 1st, we have been trying for 5 months now with no luck . Wish everyone else luck!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope its this month Luna xxx

Thanks PBL :)

Im doing an experiment with V temps and O temps and thats why i have two in my siggie at the moment! I reckon my V temps almost look triphasic - although way too early for that to be the case!

And no, im not addicted to temping at all :rofl: :riofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kmae

Welcome People's! I hope you get your BFP soon!


Luna, I didnt ovulate for the first 8 months I was trying to conceive and I could tell because I never got a significant and sustained increase in my temp- so since you are seeing an increase in temp you can be sure that you are ovulating. I hope you get your BFP and avoid going to the RE, ttc ends up being so clinical.

Baking, when do ou get your results back? Also, what is being tested? I hope everything is okay.

Lou, I'm glad you are relaxing during your holiday. GL!

AFM, just waiting to ovulate. Since I'm off Clomid this month I am not sure when it will happen- but hopefully soon! If I dont get pg this month I am scheduled to start injections next month- Sometimes i feel so desperate- but am really trying not to obsess this month (the vacation helped!). My body was still adjusting to my normal time zone so I just started temping again today.


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Welcome People's! I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> 
> Luna, I didnt ovulate for the first 8 months I was trying to conceive and I could tell because I never got a significant and sustained increase in my temp- so since you are seeing an increase in temp you can be sure that you are ovulating. I hope you get your BFP and avoid going to the RE, ttc ends up being so clinical.
> 
> Baking, when do ou get your results back? Also, what is being tested? I hope everything is okay.
> 
> Lou, I'm glad you are relaxing during your holiday. GL!
> 
> AFM, just waiting to ovulate. Since I'm off Clomid this month I am not sure when it will happen- but hopefully soon! If I dont get pg this month I am scheduled to start injections next month- Sometimes i feel so desperate- but am really trying not to obsess this month (the vacation helped!). My body was still adjusting to my normal time zone so I just started temping again today.

GL Kmae!! I reckon you're due for a post holiday BFP 

GL & FX xxx Come on little eggy....come out and play!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Kmae said:


> Welcome People's! I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> 
> Luna, I didnt ovulate for the first 8 months I was trying to conceive and I could tell because I never got a significant and sustained increase in my temp- so since you are seeing an increase in temp you can be sure that you are ovulating. I hope you get your BFP and avoid going to the RE, ttc ends up being so clinical.
> 
> Baking, when do ou get your results back? Also, what is being tested? I hope everything is okay.
> 
> Lou, I'm glad you are relaxing during your holiday. GL!
> 
> AFM, just waiting to ovulate. Since I'm off Clomid this month I am not sure when it will happen- but hopefully soon! If I dont get pg this month I am scheduled to start injections next month- Sometimes i feel so desperate- but am really trying not to obsess this month (the vacation helped!). My body was still adjusting to my normal time zone so I just started temping again today.

Kmae, they took the pregnancy blood work yesterday as well as gallbladder, gastro stuff, and a general panel. They just want to make sure everything is okay because I have had nausea and a loss of appetite. I'm not sure when I'll get those test results back. 

Tomorrow, I am getting the first blood work from the OB, an FSH and the corresponding hormone tests. Then I have to go on day 21, I go to test my progestrone. This is the first step for us just to make sure I am ovulating. DH is having an SA done as well.

I hope you enjoyed your vacay, Kmae!!!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all, I'd love to join! I'm 34 and working on baby #1, in our 4th cycle. Last cycle I had 4 days of positives, and then AF showed up, ugh. So, trying again. AF is due on Sunday, but we're in the middle of a cross country move, so I haven't been able to temp and not sure if timing was great this time around. 
Good luck, all!!


----------



## bubbles82

I think this might be my new favourite thread, so friendly! :)

I'm CD9 of around 35 and so still have another couple of weeks til O and nothing much to report, although I did have a dream last night I got my BFP! I will try and resist the urge to test seeing as I haven't even ovulated yet!


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome *curlyq* and *peoples*!

Keep the updates rolling in ladies-it's been great to read about what everyone is up to. My wait to o could be a while longer-no creamy or Ewcm so I don't think it will be anytime soon. I do prefer the wait to o to the wait for :af: though I gotta say. No spotting signs that probably aren't signs and trying to talk myself out of them etc....I'm on cycle #4 of actively ttc and we are more than ready for a :bfp: and a May baby!

*Newbie*-thanks for explaining your two charts, I was pretty confused. They look awesome so far - fx'ed for you!

*Baking*-keep us posted...

*Luna* and *kmae*-hope we all ovulate properly very soon-fx'ed that we all get our good news before going to specialists, etc...hang in there and keep the updates coming-I really feel comforted knowing what y'all are up to.

Who is next to test??

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Hi all, am 10dpo but no testing for me as I had such a long cycle last month out of the blue this one has taken me by surprise. 

Wait for O is definitely preferable to 2ww...


----------



## Newbie32

This thread is going to explode in bfps soon! Roll on may babies for everyone!!!

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

And welcome more and more new folk!! The more the merrier!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hey guys,

defiantely prefer the wait to O! The second part of my cycle I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up but still paranoind of doing any thing that might hurt the baby I'm convincing myself doesn't exist.

anyway just checked into the place we'll be staying. I was like a little kid on the way here because I saw snow which I don't really get in my area. Ashamed that I'm 32 and it's my first time but hoping that this month is full of new and good things - dare I even hope for a bfp? 

Baby dust to all my ladies!


----------



## SloanPet77

Newbie32 said:


> Pleased to hear that Baking!!! I hope you get some answers soon tho hun xx
> 
> And wow at all the activity!!! I had a busy day/night yesterday and didnt get a chance to properly drop past!
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies to this thread! You will love it here!
> 
> What stages are you at with your cycles?
> 
> 7dpo for me and not a lot going on!

Hey there!

I am on cycle 2 ttc, this is CD 4 for me!


----------



## SloanPet77

hahaha Bubbles! Test before O? Yeah i hope not silly! You are ahead of me but have a much longer cycle so maybe were closer than we think? I am on CD 4 today, with 29/30 day cycles.


----------



## Tink80

I'm on 8dpo now. I have fairly short cycles (25 to 26 days) so I'm expecting AF around the 13th. I'm trying to hold out testing till then but I'm antsy because I got a 3 pack of FRERs last month that I never got a chance to try out and I desperately wanna use one..for practice, ya know (yeah, right). I'm telling myself to just wait and see if AF comes but there's an evil voice in my head saying "why don't you test this weekend?". we'll see which voice wins, lol:blush:
last night i dreamt about moving into a bigger place and we were deciding which room would be for the baby. i can't get away from my hopes even in my sleep..argh!


----------



## bubbles82

SloanPet77 said:


> hahaha Bubbles! Test before O? Yeah i hope not silly! You are ahead of me but have a much longer cycle so maybe were closer than we think? I am on CD 4 today, with 29/30 day cycles.

Well you never know! I've seen so many threads on here where people are convinced a dream about a BFP or baby means they must be pregnant!

I'm hoping to O around the 22nd but could be earlier or later seeing as I'm still newly off BCP. Do you know when yours will be?


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

on my 1st round of clomid and about to take my 3rd pill tonight (cd 7) and I got definate EWCM and lots of it. In fact now I'm not sure if what I previously thought was EWCM really was.

Also I haven't taken anything to help with that since everyone says I shouldn't O until at least cd 12 likely later?

We'll BD just in case but I'm confused. Any one have any ideas whats going on?

thanks


----------



## luna_19

Maybe it means you will o earlier than in previous cycles, I usually get fertile cm for about 5 days before o...either way you should get busy just in case ;)


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks luna - definately will follow those orders


----------



## Breezy81

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> on my 1st round of clomid and about to take my 3rd pill tonight (cd 7) and I got definate EWCM and lots of it. In fact now I'm not sure if what I previously thought was EWCM really was.
> 
> Also I haven't taken anything to help with that since everyone says I shouldn't O until at least cd 12 likely later?
> 
> We'll BD just in case but I'm confused. Any one have any ideas whats going on?
> 
> thanks

On round 3 of clomid I O'd on cd10, anything is possible. Are you diong opk's?


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks breezy. I didn't bring any with me because I only expected to start testing cd 12 but will see if I can get some in the morning.


----------



## SloanPet77

bubbles82 said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha Bubbles! Test before O? Yeah i hope not silly! You are ahead of me but have a much longer cycle so maybe were closer than we think? I am on CD 4 today, with 29/30 day cycles.
> 
> Well you never know! I've seen so many threads on here where people are convinced a dream about a BFP or baby means they must be pregnant!
> 
> I'm hoping to O around the 22nd but could be earlier or later seeing as I'm still newly off BCP. Do you know when yours will be?Click to expand...

I think I will O around the 17th?


----------



## Newbie32

Cool, so we have quite a big group of people in the 'waiting to O' category!

Tink you and i are about the same dpo...except my AF is due on the 15th (DH's birthday, what a lovely present that would be for him....NOT!!!)

Zeez i agree, you better get busy girl!

Baking did you hear anything back yet?

I hope everyone has had a great week, almost the weekend...WOOHOO!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Newbie32 said:


> Cool, so we have quite a big group of people in the 'waiting to O' category!
> 
> Tink you and i are about the same dpo...except my AF is due on the 15th (DH's birthday, what a lovely present that would be for him....NOT!!!)
> 
> Zeez i agree, you better get busy girl!
> 
> Baking did you hear anything back yet?
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great week, almost the weekend...WOOHOO!!!

Yeah I'm not sure that would be top of DH's wish list either!

My DH's birthday is on the 19th, I was hoping to get my BFP at the beginning of this month instead of AF so I could surprise DH for his birthday, but I probably would've had no chance of keeping it from him for that long!


----------



## bakingbabe

Got the results back this afternoon. Everything is normal and they can't explain any of the nausea or the symptoms I had. HCG was negative. :( 

So cycle buddies, I'm still with ya.


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, FX the witch doesnt show and its BFP instead! That would make a super birthday present! (And save me trying to figure out what on earth to get him :haha: :haha:)


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> Got the results back this afternoon. Everything is normal and they can't explain any of the nausea or the symptoms I had. HCG was negative. :(
> 
> So cycle buddies, I'm still with ya.

:hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

bakingbabe...sending you lots and lots of :hugs:...

Newbie..my AF is going to be come the 15th of August...and since I did not ovualte I know she is coming...Hopefully for you it will not come...your temps are rising very nicely..:happydance:

Everyone else good luck and lots and lots of baby dust...


----------



## SloanPet77

Sorry Baking. :(


----------



## pbl_ge

bakingbabe said:


> Got the results back this afternoon. Everything is normal and they can't explain any of the nausea or the symptoms I had. HCG was negative. :(
> 
> So cycle buddies, I'm still with ya.

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

sasha0430 said:


> bakingbabe...sending you lots and lots of :hugs:...
> 
> Newbie..my AF is going to be come the 15th of August...and since I did not ovualte I know she is coming...Hopefully for you it will not come...your temps are rising very nicely..:happydance:
> 
> Everyone else good luck and lots and lots of baby dust...

Sasha, that sounds very frustrating! What's your next step? Are you going to try Femara next?


----------



## Veganlily

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo *Baking* - :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

File under things I didn't want to know in order to avoid getting my hopes up.

Fertility friend is AWESOME. We knew this. I really like data, and they have a ton. This makes me happy. Did you know that you can search old charts? For example, I entered the following search terms:
1. Age = 34
2. TTC < 6 months
3. No meds
4. BD 0-3 days, 0-2 days, and 0 days. 

Apparently, of the charts in their database, 51% of those matching these criteria were BFP charts.

Sigh. 

What was this about not getting our hopes up?

Page is here in case anyone else wants to torture themselves:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?c=search


----------



## sasha0430

pbl_ge said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> bakingbabe...sending you lots and lots of :hugs:...
> 
> Newbie..my AF is going to be come the 15th of August...and since I did not ovualte I know she is coming...Hopefully for you it will not come...your temps are rising very nicely..:happydance:
> 
> Everyone else good luck and lots and lots of baby dust...
> 
> Sasha, that sounds very frustrating! What's your next step? Are you going to try Femara next?Click to expand...

We are going to see RE on 14th of this month...I hope he can give us some insight..I am hoping he will skip the Clomid step since I have been on Clomid for past five months...I would like to move on to either Femara and trigger shot or both of those with IUI...Just depending on the cost on how many cycles we are going to donot sure if my insurance covers any of fertility treatmentI guess I will find out on 14th


----------



## luna_19

Pbl I spent time obsessing over pregnancy charts that look like mine every cycle since I started charting :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> Pbl I spent time obsessing over pregnancy charts that look like mine every cycle since I started charting :haha:

I've done this too! Though I actually gotta say that I don't think 51% is all that bad! Hang in there ladies...


----------



## bubbles82

I reckon 51% is good pbl! I've tried to obsess over charts too but I never seem to find any that look anything like mine which concerns me!


----------



## Newbie32

I'm also guilty of my fair share of chart stalking! It's a dangerous game cos bfp charts are so different, but that doesn't stop me!!! :blush:

Hope you're all well ladies x


----------



## bubbles82

Me either! I never find an answer to my issues in google but that doesn't stop me either! 

I'm ok thanks Newbs! How are you? Your chart is looking good, hope it keeps rising like that!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol...gotta love google ;)

Glad you're well :hugs:

I'm not sure what's doing with my chart...different again to my flat chart last month!! Time will tell I guess!

:dust:

We sure need some more bfps on this thread and I'd be more than happy to kick start them but I'm not feeling overly positive about it....fx I guess!


----------



## Veganlily

*Newbie* I think your chart looks fab-up up and away :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Veganlily said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Pbl I spent time obsessing over pregnancy charts that look like mine every cycle since I started charting :haha:
> 
> I've done this too! Though I actually gotta say that I don't think 51% is all that bad! Hang in there ladies...Click to expand...




bubbles82 said:


> I reckon 51% is good pbl! I've tried to obsess over charts too but I never seem to find any that look anything like mine which concerns me!


It DOES seem pretty good, right?!

And it's true that other charts are not always terribly instructive. You can always find a BFP chart witha temp crash at day 14, or a triphasic BFN. But the statistics!! Those are great.


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> *Newbie* I think your chart looks fab-up up and away :thumbup:

Thanks lily! I keep waking up surprised its so high! Can't keep going like that tho r I'll end up with a low grade fever!!!

Hope you're well Hun x


----------



## bubbles82

I'd happily take one for the team and provide a BFP to the thread too, but I'm only CD10 of 35 or more so a while to go yet!


----------



## luna_19

Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:

Cd 4 :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:
> 
> Cd 4 :coffee:

Um yep, same here. :coffee: Waiting on the LH, FSH blood work results today.


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:
> 
> Cd 4 :coffee:
> 
> Um yep, same here. :coffee: Waiting on the LH, FSH blood work results today.Click to expand...

Yeah same here too! Can't believe I'm getting excited about someone else's chart!


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies, I am in the waitig to O group. :wave: to all the new joiners to this thread! 

Baking, :hugs: but I am glad that nothing is wrong. How are you feeling now? Did your nausea get any better?

Pbl, I can't tell you the amount of hors I've spent on FF running all combinations to see which has the highest percentage to BFPs. Looks like those who BD 4 days in a row (day before positive opk thru O) have a 51% Pg rate which is good. I love chart stalking!!!

Speaking of chart stalking...Newbie, your chart is looking super promising!!! F'xed!:thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

im 7DPiui today..only symptom sore nipples...but im on progesterone supps. Anyone have any side effects with this?
Hope everyone is doing well!! xo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls! 

I'm happy with my chart this month but not getting my hopes up...last month was so flat and this month is a creeper! I don't really mind what my chart does as long as it brings me a bfp lol!!

I guess we will know in a few days.. 9dpo...af due weds on dh's birthday....

:af::af:


----------



## bakingbabe

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:
> 
> Cd 4 :coffee:
> 
> Um yep, same here. :coffee: Waiting on the LH, FSH blood work results today.Click to expand...

Day 3 labs looked great. Continuing on the plan, please please please be the month.


----------



## Newbie32

bakingbabe said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:
> 
> Cd 4 :coffee:
> 
> Um yep, same here. :coffee: Waiting on the LH, FSH blood work results today.Click to expand...
> 
> Day 3 labs looked great. Continuing on the plan, please please please be the month.Click to expand...

Good luck baking!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie your chart does look great :) I think I will live vicariously through your chart while waiting to o :lol:
> 
> Cd 4 :coffee:
> 
> Um yep, same here. :coffee: Waiting on the LH, FSH blood work results today.Click to expand...
> 
> Day 3 labs looked great. Continuing on the plan, please please please be the month.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck baking!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, newbie. Good luck to you too! I'll be stalking your chart this week. :) :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo! Just got a positive opk! Time to :sex:!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Kmae said:


> Woohoo! Just got a positive opk! Time to :sex:!!!

Get in there and catch that eggy kmae!!!

GL!!!


----------



## luna_19

Woo go get that eggie kmae! :sex:

That's great about your results baking :) are you going with the every other day bding again this cycle?

I think I'll highlight my fertile days on the calendar for hubby this month so he doesn't have to keep asking if he needs to get to be home :haha: hopefully going to get to start serious bding on cd9


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Woo go get that eggie kmae! :sex:
> 
> That's great about your results baking :) are you going with the every other day bding again this cycle?
> 
> I think I'll highlight my fertile days on the calendar for hubby this month so he doesn't have to keep asking if he needs to get to be home :haha: hopefully going to get to start serious bding on cd9

Yep, Luna, we are doing every other day from day 10 to day 20 per dr's orders. The nurse who I talked to today said everything looks great and continue the plan this month. I didn't asked for numbers or anything, do you think I should have?

I put a star our calendar marking the dates so dh can know. I know it totally helps us stay on track! Good luck, girlie!


----------



## bakingbabe

Kmae said:


> Woohoo! Just got a positive opk! Time to :sex:!!!

Go get that eggy, kmae!! :) :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Woo go get that eggie kmae! :sex:
> 
> That's great about your results baking :) are you going with the every other day bding again this cycle?
> 
> I think I'll highlight my fertile days on the calendar for hubby this month so he doesn't have to keep asking if he needs to get to be home :haha: hopefully going to get to start serious bding on cd9
> 
> Yep, Luna, we are doing every other day from day 10 to day 20 per dr's orders. The nurse who I talked to today said everything looks great and continue the plan this month. I didn't asked for numbers or anything, do you think I should have?
> 
> I put a star our calendar marking the dates so dh can know. I know it totally helps us stay on track! Good luck, girlie!Click to expand...

The numbers don't matter as long as they're good :thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Anyone ever been on progesterone supps? wondering about side effects??


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry clarkey, no idea! 

I got sore/sensitive nipples this month too that I think is from prog tho...


----------



## Loukachu

Hey all, FF removed my crosshairs so back to square one really. Am doing ok though will see what happens and best get back to BDing!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Clarky,

Are you on prescription level of prog? I used the cream before. I know it raises your BBT. I decided not to keep using it (for now anyway) because I'm worried about ceasing its use after a BFP (sudden cessation could cause m/c). But I wasn't under a dr's care. 

Can read about side effects here:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/52032-progesterone-supplements-side-effects/

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/progesterone-side-effects.html


----------



## Clarkeyness

I am on progesterone suppositories as doctors orders, and if i get pregnant i am suppose to continue the progesterone until week 12 of pregnancy...


----------



## pbl_ge

Are you having any symptoms? This may be in my future, as I get a lot of spotting before AF. is this your first month? Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

Loukachu said:


> Hey all, FF removed my crosshairs so back to square one really. Am doing ok though will see what happens and best get back to BDing!

:hugs:

When are you going to put your chart in your sig so we can stalk? ;)


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies...back from hols today and I had a pos opk while I was away and as we're following SMEP it was a busy holiday! :wink: The pos opk showed that I O a week earlier than I thought so hopefully we'll get lucky this month having timed it better...fx'ed!!

we need some bfps on here, hoping I can post one soon xx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Poppy! Where have you been on hols? Good luck with your BFP! It's a good feeling knowing you've worked out when you O and know you've timed things right, wish mine was a week earlier than I thought but it turned out to be a week later so still got another 11 days roughly to wait for my positive OPK!


----------



## poppy13

We went to France for a week...nice and sunny! We missed the 3rd night in a row but dtd the following morning so hope we havent missed it. Night off tonight then final night on smep before waiting to test.x


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> We went to France for a week...nice and sunny! We missed the 3rd night in a row but dtd the following morning so hope we havent missed it. Night off tonight then final night on smep before waiting to test.x

I don't think the 3rd night is as important as the first two so fingers crossed it was more than enough!


----------



## Peoples22

I hope everyone is doing well and getting some good results. I am so confused with the charting and when I am actually ovulating , according to the calendars it was suppose to be last week and I am suppose to start this week. I am getting nervous already I always get so dissapoint each month when it doesn't happen . Good luck to everyone and baby dust!


----------



## luna_19

Sounds great poppy :thumbup:

Do you have a chart you can share peoples? Maybe we can help you figure it out :)

I will seriously not miss charting at all once I get my bfp! I drank too much water yesterday evening and was up every 2 hours through the night so couldn't get a proper temp :| I really need to remember to decrease my water towards the end of the day which is so hard because it's STILL super hot in our apartment...boo


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, busy weekend here! Just ran a 14 km run in the city to the beach and I'm knackered! 

Hope you are all having a fab weekend xx


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Hi girls, busy weekend here! Just ran a 14 km run in the city to the beach and I'm knackered!
> 
> Hope you are all having a fab weekend xx

14k run sounds lovely! Make sure to get lots of water and rest. When are you testing??


----------



## Peoples22

I have just been using a ovulation calendar and checking cm, does anyone have any good information or tools on charting ?


----------



## luna_19

Fertility friend is excellent! If you click on one of our charts it will take you there, it's free and there's a great charting course you can take :)

I used to chart by cm and cp only, turns out I was pretty accurate but ff gave me the reassurance that I wasn't imagining everything :lol:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies, just wondering if anyone has experienced EWCM before they're due to O? I've had some today but was surprised as I'm not expecting O for over a week yet, will probably use OPK later on just to make sure but I just wondered if it's possible to get it just randomly then have it later on again in the cycle? I'm used to just seeing it on the day before O and the same day I get my positive OPK but I haven't even started with the OPKs yet as it's so early in my cycle. Just when I start to think I know what's going on my body confuses me again!


----------



## sasha0430

Newbie Way to go 14k you put my 4 miles to shameand your temps still look greatGL and lots of baby dust

Bubbles82I am sorry I do not have much experience with EWCMsince on Clomid it seems to be nonexistentgood idea to do OPK just in caseand bd just in case..

Peoples22 I agree with Luna_19Fertility Friends is great for chartingeven if you do not pay for it to use all of their VP gadgets you can still use a chart
Poppy13...GL that you all got that egg and that this is your month

Lastly everyone else on this threat good luck, keep your sanity and baby dust for lots and lots of BFPs

AFM..Not much is going on herejust waiting for AF and have my RE on Tuesday.,. hopefully he can shed some light on this that is not too pricy...I just do not understand that something that is supposed to be free (baby making) is costing so much moneyI know raising a child is expensive but making it suppose to be free


----------



## bubbles82

I know what you mean sasha! I seem to spend a fortune at the moment on TTC goodies! No idea how I'm meant to save cash for a little one actually arriving!
Good luck with the RE I hope you get something positive from it.


----------



## pbl_ge

sasha0430 said:


> Newbie Way to go 14k you put my 4 miles to shameand your temps still look greatGL and lots of baby dust
> 
> Bubbles82I am sorry I do not have much experience with EWCMsince on Clomid it seems to be nonexistentgood idea to do OPK just in caseand bd just in case..
> 
> Peoples22 I agree with Luna_19Fertility Friends is great for chartingeven if you do not pay for it to use all of their VP gadgets you can still use a chart
> Poppy13...GL that you all got that egg and that this is your month
> 
> Lastly everyone else on this threat good luck, keep your sanity and baby dust for lots and lots of BFPs
> 
> AFM..Not much is going on herejust waiting for AF and have my RE on Tuesday.,. hopefully he can shed some light on this that is not too pricy...I just do not understand that something that is supposed to be free (baby making) is costing so much moneyI know raising a child is expensive but making it suppose to be free

I'm very proud of myself if I make it 4 miles. Usually I aim for a 5k and call it a day. I also recently read that running during the time that implantation could be happening could mess up the process. So this TWW I've just been going on long walks. This is probably just paranoia, so I'm sorry if I'm spreading myths.

Anywa, way to go, newbie!!! :thumbup: And I second the question: when are you testing?

Bubbles, is your cycle always long? It's probably just a fluke, but when in doubt, DTD!!!!

Sasha, hope all goes well with the RE on Tuesday. Do you know your next step, or is that the purpose of the appt? Btw, if you don't mind me asking, where are you in TN? I'm born and raised in Chattanooga, and lived in Nashville for several years. It's still my favorite place I've ever lived. 

I'm calling my ObGyn Monday to ask if she wants to talk about my spotting, even though my 6 months of trying aren't up yet. Got it today, 8 dpo, as usual. :cry: I was feeling so positive about this cycle, but suddenly I'm not. Blame it on the stupid chart stalking and symptom spotting. (FF gave me a 73% chance of pregnancy. :growlmad:)
Peoples, you'll love Fertility Friend, but be warned it's addictive!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: pbl

Most doctors say it's fine to do physical activities while ttc as long as your body is used to it and you don't push yourself too hard :)


----------



## bubbles82

Pbl, I totally get the fear of being too strenuous with the exercise in the TWW, in always paranoid I shouldn't jiggle about too much and make it difficult for a little bean! 

I think the EWCM was just a bit of a fluke, I used an OPK tonight which was very negative, I was getting worried we might have to start some emergency panic BD! I'm only on my third post BCP cycle and the first two were 35 and 37 days so I'm not expecting it to suddenly revert back to 28 days now, although it would be much appreciated if it did!

I'm addicted to FF at the moment too, I find myself staring at my chart several times a day like it might have changed since I last looked and magically turned green or something! Mine always seems so all over the place even though I test at the same time every morning.


----------



## sasha0430

Sasha, hope all goes well with the RE on Tuesday. Do you know your next step, or is that the purpose of the appt? Btw, if you don't mind me asking, where are you in TN? I'm born and raised in Chattanooga, and lived in Nashville for several years. It's still my favorite place I've ever lived. 


I am from Kingsport, TN about 3 hours from Chattanooga and 4.3 hours from Nashvile...my brother use to live in Nashville though...now they are in Huntsville, AL...


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls, im afraid temps have fallen quite dramatically today...AF due Weds, but in other cycles have been 12 dpo too (so perhaps tomorrow).

So it would seem no testing for me this cycle...sigh...


----------



## Clarkeyness

pbl_ge said:


> Are you having any symptoms? This may be in my future, as I get a lot of spotting before AF. is this your first month? Good luck!

Well at first i had lots of cramping but now just sensitive nipples...dont feel any different now and due to test on wednesday...feeling a little stressed as I dont want to go through all the testings again if i dont get my bfp..:nope:


----------



## bubbles82

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls, im afraid temps have fallen quite dramatically today...AF due Weds, but in other cycles have been 12 dpo too (so perhaps tomorrow).
> 
> So it would seem no testing for me this cycle...sigh...

Aaahhhh nooooo :( sorry Newbie, not out til she shows though and all that, but if not, best of luck for next time xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie, there's still time for it to go back up!

Stay positive clarkey! Lots of people don't have symptoms before their bfp


----------



## pbl_ge

I have not yet lost faith!!! There are plenty of BFP charts with way *more* dramatic temp drops. Good luck! 

Clarkey -- It's good that the prog isn't bothering you too much! FX that this is your cycle. 

Sasha--I know Kingsport well--great little town! I loooooove East TN. 

:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

thanks girls xx

PBL your chart is looking great!


----------



## Veganlily

Morning ladies. Think I'm growing closer to o-could still be a few days or could be really soon-so hard for me to tell. Used pressed last night for the first time ever-less than they recommend but it was totally fine! I wouldn't want to use it all month long, but for the most fertile time period, it's ok-dh didn't seem to mind :blush:

*Newbie*-ugh the temp drop is the worst-I really hope it doesn't mean you're out but I know exactly how you feel-:hugs: and keep us posted.

*Pbl*-when are you testing?

Who else is testing soon? How are my other girls who are waiting to o?

Hope everyone has a good Monday...xoxo


----------



## bubbles82

Hope O comes for you soon and good luck with the preseed! I used it for the first time last month, trying it again this time and just been busy reading up on it again to see if I should be using it differently, there are various arguments over whether or not you should use the full amount and if you should wait before BD etc.

I'm still in my three week wait to O, should be just over another week away for me!


----------



## poppy13

well now I'm back from holiday and DH has gone back to work I'm home alone :( which means I'm symptom spotting as my mind isn't as occupied!!! Not as bad as last month which is good, being more relaxed is definitely better! I'm googling all sorts of things - mainly the same things I googled last cycle so not finding out anything new really, all a bit pointless and a waste of time but I can't help it!

How is everyone else feeling? Who is due to test soon? AF is due around 27th for me so still a bit of a wait :(

Just hope we've covered all the best days around my O...


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl - about running while TTC (implantation and all).
As long as you´re not training so hard that your estrogen levels go down, it can do nothing but good.
As there is no space for the egg in there to be jostled about, there is no way you can cause the egg to "fall out". 
Hope this puts your mind at ease :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, pilot. I'd really like to see research on this. I keep hearing emphatic arguments on both sides, and I can understand both sides. It seems like nobody really knows. Searching for exercise and fertility in the medical databases brings up PCOS studies (exercise almost always helpful) almost exclusively, with an additional subset on IVF (apparently exercise can be bad there). I can't find anything on moderate exercise during the luteal phase for healthy women. I can tell you that there's good logic behind the idea that intense jiggling (the technical term for what happens while running) might interrupt the adhesion processes during implantation, but I don't know how immune those processes are to mechanical interruption. I also feel I might have an LPD, so there's reason to be more careful. 

So, I take long walks. 

Anyway, welcome back poppy! Hope vacation was fabulous, and that it helped catch the egg!

Veganlily, I caved yesterday and did an early response test: BFN. Probably won't test again unless AF is late.

We use pre-seed, too. Definitely not as much as they say, because that can be pretty messy. Just pull up to somewhere between 1 & 2 (whatever those units are). Bubbles, what is this about whether you should use it before BD or wait? 

:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

I've read varying things on how you should use pre-seed straight before BD, or BD within 15 mins of applying internally, and I read a thread today saying you're meant to apply the full amount suggested internally, then wait 30 mins as its meant to coat the vaginal walls and cervix, then you should go to the toilet and let any excess drip out or wipe it away so it's not too messy?! All very confusing. I remember reading a thread last month by someone who said they used a little bit of preseed as it was too messy to use the recommended amount, but they got BFN for several months and the month they tried using the full recommended amount they got their BFP, and weren't sure if it was just coincidence.


----------



## sasha0430

Newbie32 said:


> Hi Girls, im afraid temps have fallen quite dramatically today...AF due Weds, but in other cycles have been 12 dpo too (so perhaps tomorrow).
> 
> So it would seem no testing for me this cycle...sigh...

I undestand your fraustration however your temp is still way above cover line...hang in there and GL...:hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Hang in there, Newbie. :hugs: You never know what your body is doing. And it's not over til AF gets here. 

Afm, we will be traveling to see the family during my fertile time. We won't be gone for the entire 10 day period just the beginning. We will see how this pans out. :) DH is going for his SA tomorrow and we leave Wed. I'm off to plan for our trip (12 hours in the car, fun) but I will be checking in on everyone.

Good luck, ladies! Let's catch those eggys and get those bfp's!!!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

We used preseed internally for a few cycles, I would only use between the 1 and the 2 on the applicable and it was still way too much, lots of squishing and such (eew!). Even tried putting it in an hour before bd but was still just too much so now we just use it like regular lube.

Good luck with the bding baking!

Lily we might end up tww buddies again :)

Poppy I find my symptom spotting us the worst when I'm home alone with nothing to do too, hang in there :)

:hugs: pbl, you're not out yet


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies, 

I am a mother to two children, age 14 and 5. Yes, big gap I know. My husband and I didn't plan on having anymore kids but now have decided to try and have a third and final. I am feeling so much more anxious than I have ever felt about this because really, I am almost 32 and thinking I might have a problem this time around because of my age etc. I am an avid fitness buff and think I should scale down my workouts and kick my two cups of coffee a day habit. Any one else drink coffee and not have a problem with conceiving? 

I had a positive OPK (first time ever using one) this past Saturday morning around 5:30 am and we have been in the bedroom ever since lol. I still feel ovulation symptoms though and it's over 48 hours after. 

Anyway, I don't know what I am looking for here I just hope to get pregnant quickly!


----------



## Curlyq111

AF showed up this morning, on to cycle # 5 :(


----------



## poppy13

Nataliek said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a mother to two children, age 14 and 5. Yes, big gap I know. My husband and I didn't plan on having anymore kids but now have decided to try and have a third and final. I am feeling so much more anxious than I have ever felt about this because really, I am almost 32 and thinking I might have a problem this time around because of my age etc. I am an avid fitness buff and think I should scale down my workouts and kick my two cups of coffee a day habit. Any one else drink coffee and not have a problem with conceiving?
> 
> I had a positive OPK (first time ever using one) this past Saturday morning around 5:30 am and we have been in the bedroom ever since lol. I still feel ovulation symptoms though and it's over 48 hours after.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what I am looking for here I just hope to get pregnant quickly!

Welcome NatalieK! It's great you've decided to try for another bundle of joy and having been pregnant before you know you can get pregnant so I'm sure it's just a matter of time! :) I'm sure we'll all be after your wisdom as I think most girls in here are ttc their first baby. As for your age try not to worry - 32 really isn't old in baby making terms, in fact my Mum had her 3rd at 33.

Welcome to the rollercoaster off ttc!
GL & :dust: xx


----------



## luna_19

Curlyq111 said:


> AF showed up this morning, on to cycle # 5 :(

:hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Poppy, 

Thanks so much for your response. I have no idea why I feel so anxious! My cycles have been a bit irregular since my son was born and I get spotting on and off a few days before my period and I have had two c-sections. It's funny, it's not something I had thought about and my husband came to me a month ago and said he thinks we should have another. My daughter is not his biological (mine from a previous relationship) and Ethan was a bit of a surprise. This time were planning so I am anxious/excited all at the same time! 




poppy13 said:


> Nataliek said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a mother to two children, age 14 and 5. Yes, big gap I know. My husband and I didn't plan on having anymore kids but now have decided to try and have a third and final. I am feeling so much more anxious than I have ever felt about this because really, I am almost 32 and thinking I might have a problem this time around because of my age etc. I am an avid fitness buff and think I should scale down my workouts and kick my two cups of coffee a day habit. Any one else drink coffee and not have a problem with conceiving?
> 
> I had a positive OPK (first time ever using one) this past Saturday morning around 5:30 am and we have been in the bedroom ever since lol. I still feel ovulation symptoms though and it's over 48 hours after.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what I am looking for here I just hope to get pregnant quickly!
> 
> Welcome NatalieK! It's great you've decided to try for another bundle of joy and having been pregnant before you know you can get pregnant so I'm sure it's just a matter of time! :) I'm sure we'll all be after your wisdom as I think most girls in here are ttc their first baby. As for your age try not to worry - 32 really isn't old in baby making terms, in fact my Mum had her 3rd at 33.
> 
> Welcome to the rollercoaster off ttc!
> GL & :dust: xxClick to expand...


----------



## Kmae

:hugs: Curly, ugh...I just hate AF's unwelcomed visits! I hope this next cycle is your lucky cycle!

Newbie, anytime I get a temp drop during the end of my tww I just know I'm out- so I get your frustration. But, I'm still holding out hope that it goes shooting back up tomorrow.

Pbl, I typically try to scale down my exercise during my tww as well- just to be on the safe side.

Lily, I hope that eggie is ready to come out soon!

AFM, I'm a little confused what is going on with my cycle this month, I got a positive opk then a temp rise the next day but then it went back down. It may be that the traveling messed up my clock- but I got back a week ago and think it should be back to normal by now.:shrug: just hope it wasn't a failed attempt of my body trying to O. Only time will tell!


----------



## bubbles82

Hugs curlyq, fingers crossed for this cycle, good luck!

Welcome Nataliek, good luck to you too. I sure hope 32 isn't too old to try for your third seeing as I'm trying for my first at 30!


----------



## SloanPet77

Veganlily said:


> Morning ladies. Think I'm growing closer to o-could still be a few days or could be really soon-so hard for me to tell. Used pressed last night for the first time ever-less than they recommend but it was totally fine! I wouldn't want to use it all month long, but for the most fertile time period, it's ok-dh didn't seem to mind :blush:
> 
> *Newbie*-ugh the temp drop is the worst-I really hope it doesn't mean you're out but I know exactly how you feel-:hugs: and keep us posted.
> 
> *Pbl*-when are you testing?
> 
> Who else is testing soon? How are my other girls who are waiting to o?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday...xoxo

Hi Vegan, 

I am waiting to O! I am kind of lost though, i have just been using ovulation calculator and according to that my fertile window is from Aug 18-22nd, however I start to feel ovulation cramping around CD 11 so i am going to start BD around the 16th?


----------



## bubbles82

Kmae that must be frustrating for you but maybe O is just delayed rather than a total fail, maybe you'll gear up for a other go in a few days, fingers crossed!

Pbl I think there are arguments both ways in relation to exercising during TWW. I know it's safe to do a lot of things while pregnant, but in my mind the TWW is such a crucial time and surely being too energetic during the time the little bean is trying to implant could affect it, I think I'd avoid it anyway just to save the worry.


----------



## SloanPet77

bubbles82 said:


> Hugs curlyq, fingers crossed for this cycle, good luck!
> 
> Welcome Nataliek, good luck to you too. I sure hope 32 isn't too old to try for your third seeing as I'm trying for my first at 30!

Ya exactly! I am 35!!! for Petes sake! So i am confused on something... i see ladies write on here that they didnt O at all during some months? But if you dont O you wont get a period right?:wacko:


----------



## Tink80

temp drop today and BFN and i'm on 12dpo. i'm probably out, just waiting for that stupid witch:cry:


----------



## SloanPet77

Sorry Tink :(


----------



## bubbles82

Tink80 said:


> temp drop today and BFN and i'm on 12dpo. i'm probably out, just waiting for that stupid witch:cry:

Sorry Tink, fingers crossed for next cycle. I hate that witch!!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that Tink, exactly what mine did as well!

I had a terrible day yesterday...spent most of the second half of it in a blubbering teary mess!!! Bloody hormones! She should be flying into my house tomorrow, right on schedule...

:hugs: ladies :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry, tink! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie, every month I swear I'm not going to let it bother me but it always does.

:hugs: tink


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks so much ladies!

I have just been catching up on the posts and really appreciate your support!!

Temp is up a bit again today but feeling SOOO afy...i think she will still show :(


----------



## Kmae

SloanPet77 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs curlyq, fingers crossed for this cycle, good luck!
> 
> Welcome Nataliek, good luck to you too. I sure hope 32 isn't too old to try for your third seeing as I'm trying for my first at 30!
> 
> Ya exactly! I am 35!!! for Petes sake! So i am confused on something... i see ladies write on here that they didnt O at all during some months? But if you dont O you wont get a period right?:wacko:Click to expand...

Yes, to my understanding. I didn't O during the first 8 months of trying; thus , I didn't get a period during those 8 months either. I think that your body might shed its lining but it would be considered a false period.


----------



## Kmae

Tink80 said:


> temp drop today and BFN and i'm on 12dpo. i'm probably out, just waiting for that stupid witch:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh. Lots of people here need :hugs:. And possibly :wine:.

So sorry, *Tink* and *Curlyq*. But I'm NOT saying sorry to you, *Newbie*, because I still have hope for you! It's not over until the nasty witch arrives! :flower:

But :hugs: for how bad you're feeling. It's a wonderful thing to have such good support here! 

I had a few days of real optimism this cycle, but now I just feel crappy and pessimistic. I called my obgyn to see about a progesterone test, and she said to come in anytime. I asked, "Really? Aren't there specific days in my cycle that would be better than others?" The answer was still no. I sort of feel like coming in around CD4, just to prove a point, but I think I'll wait until 7dpo next cycle so that I can get actual information. But at least she's willing to test!

:dust: to one and all on this thread!


----------



## sasha0430

SloanPet77 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs curlyq, fingers crossed for this cycle, good luck!
> 
> Welcome Nataliek, good luck to you too. I sure hope 32 isn't too old to try for your third seeing as I'm trying for my first at 30!
> 
> Ya exactly! I am 35!!! for Petes sake! So i am confused on something... i see ladies write on here that they didnt O at all during some months? But if you dont O you wont get a period right?:wacko:Click to expand...

We are meeting with RE for the first time tomorrow and I am intending to talk to him about that issue...I was on Clomid for 5 months and out five I O'd twice according to my progesterone levels but I still got something that resembles my period well I considered it a period but it only lasted two days plus spottingso have no idea we shall see


----------



## sasha0430

Tink and Curly sorry about AF...lots and lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> I have just been catching up on the posts and really appreciate your support!!
> 
> Temp is up a bit again today but feeling SOOO afy...i think she will still show :(

Sorry to hear that, newbie. keeping my fingers crossed for ya. :hugs:


----------



## Peoples22

Luna , thanks so much for the information on fertility friends, I have been so frustrated I don't even know if I am ovulating. Sorry to tink And curly about the af, I feel af coming soon too .


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sorry everyone for AF. :hugs:
Praying for you newbie!!
AFM, Im 10Dpiui and feeling nothing...just depressed. I feel like giving up. Just dont want to go through everything again :(


----------



## Kmae

sasha0430 said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs curlyq, fingers crossed for this cycle, good luck!
> 
> Welcome Nataliek, good luck to you too. I sure hope 32 isn't too old to try for your third seeing as I'm trying for my first at 30!
> 
> Ya exactly! I am 35!!! for Petes sake! So i am confused on something... i see ladies write on here that they didnt O at all during some months? But if you dont O you wont get a period right?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> We are meeting with RE for the first time tomorrow and I am intending to talk to him about that issue...I was on Clomid for 5 months and out five I O'd twice according to my progesterone levels but I still got something that resembles my period well I considered it a period but it only lasted two days plus spottingso have no idea we shall seeClick to expand...

Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!

Clarkey and Pbl, I am having a low point now too. I am starting to feel extra hopeless and helpless. I just want my baby already, 21 months of ttc is just too long to wait and so emotionally draining:cry:. But, we must keep supporting each other to keep moving forward:hugs:. It will be our turn soon.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks kmae :hugs: Yes we have to think positive and it will happen!


----------



## Newbie32

Clarkey & Kmae - I am with you too girls! I cried myself halfway out to sea yesterday! I am feeling better today though, sometimes it really is better out than in!

I hope you are both feeling better soon xx


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, everyone. AF was due today but hasn't shown up. Still feel she will come..probably tomorrow, I'm betting as my luteal phase tends to range from 12 to 13 days and tomorrow would be 13dpo. Told my hubby not to get his hopes up this month. We both are kind of sulking and he gave me a sweet pep talk about how we're going to do this no matter what and felt kind of better. Making a shopping list for next cycle to distract myself while waiting for the witch...shopping always helps, lol.


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks, pilot. I'd really like to see research on this. I keep hearing emphatic arguments on both sides, and I can understand both sides. It seems like nobody really knows. Searching for exercise and fertility in the medical databases brings up PCOS studies (exercise almost always helpful) almost exclusively, with an additional subset on IVF (apparently exercise can be bad there). I can't find anything on moderate exercise during the luteal phase for healthy women. I can tell you that there's good logic behind the idea that intense jiggling (the technical term for what happens while running) might interrupt the adhesion processes during implantation, but I don't know how immune those processes are to mechanical interruption. I also feel I might have an LPD, so there's reason to be more careful.
> 
> So, I take long walks.
> 
> Anyway, welcome back poppy! Hope vacation was fabulous, and that it helped catch the egg!
> 
> Veganlily, I caved yesterday and did an early response test: BFN. Probably won't test again unless AF is late.
> 
> We use pre-seed, too. Definitely not as much as they say, because that can be pretty messy. Just pull up to somewhere between 1 & 2 (whatever those units are). Bubbles, what is this about whether you should use it before BD or wait?
> 
> :dust:

I agree with you there. Better safe than sorry :)



Nataliek said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a mother to two children, age 14 and 5. Yes, big gap I know. My husband and I didn't plan on having anymore kids but now have decided to try and have a third and final. I am feeling so much more anxious than I have ever felt about this because really, I am almost 32 and thinking I might have a problem this time around because of my age etc. I am an avid fitness buff and think I should scale down my workouts and kick my two cups of coffee a day habit. Any one else drink coffee and not have a problem with conceiving?
> 
> I had a positive OPK (first time ever using one) this past Saturday morning around 5:30 am and we have been in the bedroom ever since lol. I still feel ovulation symptoms though and it's over 48 hours after.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what I am looking for here I just hope to get pregnant quickly!

I don´t think age will be any problem for you, you´re still young, and have already had 2 children. Should make this easy, as your body knows what to do ;)

Some research has shown that 1-2 cups of coffee per day shouldn´t have any effect, but it can´t harm anything if you stop or cut down.
I feel differences in my baby´s movements if I drink coffee. Seems to get more hyper.


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies - AF is due around 27th Aug but I'm getting some niggly pains right where my right ovary is going through to the lower right side of my back, I get this every month and I always thought it was O pain but having used opk's this month I know I O about a week earlier than I thought so it can't be that. I had a pos opk on the 8th late morning/over lunchtime and we followed SMEP this month. I am about 5dpo so too early for implantation pain, too early for AF aches as I don't really get those. What could it be? It's not really that painful, very similar to AF pain but mild and achy. Any advice gratefully received!
:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry *Tink* and *curly* but Tink it sounds like you're not out yet...

*Pbl*-despite your pessimism you just had quite the temp spike so I'm still optomistic for you.

*Newbie!*-quite a little spike back up today-whenever my :witch: is coming I get the drop but NEVER a spike back up-usually flat a couple days and then down-I'm not convinced you are out. Hang in there, Chica! :thumbup:

*Sasha*-good luck at re and keep us posted.

*Poppy*-it sounds optomistic for you-fx'ed!

*Clarky*-I know it's been a tough ride for you but hang in there-you'll have answers so very soon. :hugs:

*Kmae, Luna, baking and bubbles*-I think we all might end up being 2ww buddies give or take. :hugs: 

Hi *pilot!*

AFM - waiting to o feeling good-have a great day everyone! Sorry to anyone I missed-this thread is so busy lately (in a GREAT way!)

:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> Hi ladies - AF is due around 27th Aug but I'm getting some niggly pains right where my right ovary is going through to the lower right side of my back, I get this every month and I always thought it was O pain but having used opk's this month I know I O about a week earlier than I thought so it can't be that. I had a pos opk on the 8th late morning/over lunchtime and we followed SMEP this month. I am about 5dpo so too early for implantation pain, too early for AF aches as I don't really get those. What could it be? It's not really that painful, very similar to AF pain but mild and achy. Any advice gratefully received!
> :dust:

Um. 5DPO is not too early.
Fingers crossed for you :hugs:
:dust:
That sounds exactly like what I felt when my little bean was implanting.


----------



## Newbie32

Veganlily said:


> Sorry *Tink* and *curly* but Tink it sounds like you're not out yet...
> 
> *Pbl*-despite your pessimism you just had quite the temp spike so I'm still optomistic for you.
> 
> *Newbie!*-quite a little spike back up today-whenever my :witch: is coming I get the drop but NEVER a spike back up-usually flat a couple days and then down-I'm not convinced you are out. Hang in there, Chica!
> 
> *Sasha*-good luck at re and keep us posted.
> 
> *Poppy*-it sounds optomistic for you-fx'ed!
> 
> *Clarky*-I know it's been a tough ride for you but hang in there-you'll have answers so very soon. :hugs:
> 
> *Kmae, Luna, baking and bubbles*-I think we all ignt end up being 2ww buddies give or take. :hugs:
> 
> Hi *pilot!*
> 
> AFM - waiting to o feeling good-have a great day everyone! Sorry to anyone I missed-this thread is so busy lately (in a GREAT way!)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Hun! I seem to have lost every last positive cell in my body! Not a good month for me xx 

Seems to be no consistency in my charts so I don't know what's Normal butbim betting on the witches arrival....


----------



## pbl_ge

Vegan, I'm a bit sniffly this am, so don't read too much into the temp spike. I think it's a low grade fever.

Good luck to Tink and Newbie. I'm optimistic for you both!!!


----------



## poppy13

preg_pilot said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - AF is due around 27th Aug but I'm getting some niggly pains right where my right ovary is going through to the lower right side of my back, I get this every month and I always thought it was O pain but having used opk's this month I know I O about a week earlier than I thought so it can't be that. I had a pos opk on the 8th late morning/over lunchtime and we followed SMEP this month. I am about 5dpo so too early for implantation pain, too early for AF aches as I don't really get those. What could it be? It's not really that painful, very similar to AF pain but mild and achy. Any advice gratefully received!
> :dust:
> 
> Um. 5DPO is not too early.
> Fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> :dust:
> That sounds exactly like what I felt when my little bean was implanting.Click to expand...

Thanks Pilot, I really hope you're right. I'm desperate to test but know it won't show anything and I'd be dissappointed and our thread rule is to wait until 12dpo and SMEP says 15dpo so just have to be patient!
The 2ww is horrendous!
How is your little bean doing? So pleased you got your BFP!
xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Clarkeyness said:


> Sorry everyone for AF. :hugs:
> Praying for you newbie!!
> AFM, Im 10Dpiui and feeling nothing...just depressed. I feel like giving up. Just dont want to go through everything again :(

:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Your chart looks fab pbl!!!

X


----------



## bubbles82

Your chart is looking good pbl, I'll stay optimistic for you over here!

My chart is absolutely crazy this cycle, I turned to google as usual for some answers, and it said I have PCOS, endometriosis, fibroids, and I don't ovulate. I really need to learn to avoid google with TTC queries! Think I'm just going to try to disregard anything on my chart before ovulation day.

Yay for two week wait buddies, although I can't believe I've still got another week or maybe longer to wait, I want to be moaning about the TWW already! :)


----------



## luna_19

Waiting to o ...boring


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Waiting to o ...boring

I second that, Luna.


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to o ...boring
> 
> I second that, Luna.Click to expand...

I third it!!


----------



## Veganlily

bubbles82 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to o ...boring
> 
> I second that, Luna.Click to expand...
> 
> I third it!!Click to expand...

Fourth! :)


----------



## sasha0430

I am waiting to start AF then I will be waiting to O...lot of waiting here...


----------



## luna_19

Veganlily said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to o ...boring
> 
> I second that, Luna.Click to expand...
> 
> I third it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fourth! :)Click to expand...

At least I'm not alone :hugs:

Hubby finally got called to work and will be home tomorrow to start serious bding :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

i'm out. SIGH.


----------



## Peoples22

Going to the dr today to check and make sure everything is ok. Everyone please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Goldfish

Veganlily said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to o ...boring
> 
> I second that, Luna.Click to expand...
> 
> I third it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fourth! :)Click to expand...

Fifth!!


----------



## Goldfish

Tink80 said:


> i'm out. SIGH.

Tink - :hugs:



Peoples22 said:


> Going to the dr today to check and make sure everything is ok. Everyone please cross your fingers for me.

Peoples - good luck at the doctors!


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - AF is due around 27th Aug but I'm getting some niggly pains right where my right ovary is going through to the lower right side of my back, I get this every month and I always thought it was O pain but having used opk's this month I know I O about a week earlier than I thought so it can't be that. I had a pos opk on the 8th late morning/over lunchtime and we followed SMEP this month. I am about 5dpo so too early for implantation pain, too early for AF aches as I don't really get those. What could it be? It's not really that painful, very similar to AF pain but mild and achy. Any advice gratefully received!
> :dust:
> 
> Um. 5DPO is not too early.
> Fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> :dust:
> That sounds exactly like what I felt when my little bean was implanting.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pilot, I really hope you're right. I'm desperate to test but know it won't show anything and I'd be dissappointed and our thread rule is to wait until 12dpo and SMEP says 15dpo so just have to be patient!
> The 2ww is horrendous!
> How is your little bean doing? So pleased you got your BFP!
> xxClick to expand...

Yep. Just wait a bit longer, it´ll be a much longer wait once you get your BFP :hugs:
Beanie is doing very well these days, growing like crazy, and I´ve finally almost stopped with the MS... just occasional these days, and mild.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry Tink, good luck for this cycle x

Good luck peoples xx


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry tink xxx FX its a may baby for you xx

I reckon i have hours before im right behind you!!! Serious AF cramps have commenced... :cry:


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Sorry tink xxx FX its a may baby for you xx
> 
> I reckon i have hours before im right behind you!!! Serious AF cramps have commenced... :cry:

I'm so sorry, newbie. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Baking x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie and tink


----------



## pbl_ge

:cry: So sorry to hear, tink and newbie!


----------



## Kmae

:hugs: Tink & Newbie.

Got my F'xed for you peoples!

AFM, looked like I finally ovulated yesterday!


----------



## Newbie32

Great news Kmae! I hope you caught that egg hun x


----------



## bakingbabe

Yay, kmae! Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Tink80

thanks for the support you guys. sorry to hear that newbie..i guess we can be cycle buddies...
good luck peoples and yay kmae i really hope you caught that egg!


----------



## Kmae

Thank you Tink, Newbie & Baking! I really hope I caught it too. If I didn't, then I will need to shovel out $1000 for injections next month. I can't stand the thought of having to pay for something that our bodies should do for free you know?!
:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck kmae, fingers crossed you caught it this time!


----------



## ZeeZ

:hugs: Sorry tink and newbie 

kmae - why are they putting you on injections if you already ovulating? I only ask because I'm on clomid and that might be in my future so trying to learn as much as possible. Good luck with the egg - its definately time for a bfp around here!


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs to *Tink* and *Newbie* :hugs: Hang in there girls&#8230;do something nice for yourselves. *Newbie* - did AF actually show? Your ticker says you're still at 13DPO.

*kmae* - yay for O!!! :yipee: Hope to see you on the Expecting thread in 2 weeks :hugs: I miss my cycle buddy! :kiss: No injections for you!!!!! FX

For all those waiting to O, go out and enjoy the things you love to do because when you will get preggers this cycle (which of course you will!!!!), so much of it will go away!!!!! I wish I did more rather than sitting around waiting&#8230;go jump around and or run for me :winkwink: And eat something yummy and healthy while I chomp on toast and cheese as that's all I can handle&#8230;I'm serious. Go enjoy these things!!! Because you WILL get your BFP this cycle and then you won't be able to do these things for 9 months :thumbup:

Thinking of all of your girls and keeping everything crossed :hug:


----------



## pbl_ge

:thumbup: kmae!!!


----------



## bubbles82

How is everyone today ladies?

I've been doing ok with my trying to stay positive, but I'm having a bad day today. Just put tea on and waiting for DH to get home, thought I'd have a quick look on Facebook and the first two things on my newsfeed are a picture of my best friend from secondary school's brand new gorgeous baby girl born today, and my best friend from primary school's first scan picture and pregnancy announcement. Normally Facebook doesn't bother me like I know it does a lot of people on the forum, but this has really got me down today. I'm not in contact much with those two people anymore, just through Facebook, but I went to the cinema with them both on my 12th birthday and it just seems like a BFP for me suddenly feels even further away. I know this sounds a bit crazy! I am really happy for them both and did the like and comment thing, I just wish I knew when it was my turn!


----------



## poppy13

bubbles82 said:


> How is everyone today ladies?
> 
> I've been doing ok with my trying to stay positive, but I'm having a bad day today. Just put tea on and waiting for DH to get home, thought I'd have a quick look on Facebook and the first two things on my newsfeed are a picture of my best friend from secondary school's brand new gorgeous baby girl born today, and my best friend from primary school's first scan picture and pregnancy announcement. Normally Facebook doesn't bother me like I know it does a lot of people on the forum, but this has really got me down today. I'm not in contact much with those two people anymore, just through Facebook, but I went to the cinema with them both on my 12th birthday and it just seems like a BFP for me suddenly feels even further away. I know this sounds a bit crazy! I am really happy for them both and did the like and comment thing, I just wish I knew when it was my turn!

:hugs: bubbles.

It's really hard sometimes, isn't it? I often see those things on facebook such as the pregnancy counters to show how many weeks people are etc.
Just remember it will be our time and it will be so special. If it's any consolation I depressed myself earlier...I went to a department store and wandered around the baby section - stupid or what?!?!?

I'm 6dpo and no symptoms. Not sure if I'm happy or not! I know it's too early really but I just want to know either way.
xx


----------



## sarahuk

*cautiously waves with shy smile*

Hi there :D

I was just wondering if you were open to new people joining your group? :blush:

xx


----------



## bubbles82

sarahuk said:


> *cautiously waves with shy smile*
> 
> Hi there :D
> 
> I was just wondering if you were open to new people joining your group? :blush:
> 
> xx

Hi Sarah!

I'm up for newbies, especially a fellow Yorkshire bird! Welcome :)


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today ladies?
> 
> I've been doing ok with my trying to stay positive, but I'm having a bad day today. Just put tea on and waiting for DH to get home, thought I'd have a quick look on Facebook and the first two things on my newsfeed are a picture of my best friend from secondary school's brand new gorgeous baby girl born today, and my best friend from primary school's first scan picture and pregnancy announcement. Normally Facebook doesn't bother me like I know it does a lot of people on the forum, but this has really got me down today. I'm not in contact much with those two people anymore, just through Facebook, but I went to the cinema with them both on my 12th birthday and it just seems like a BFP for me suddenly feels even further away. I know this sounds a bit crazy! I am really happy for them both and did the like and comment thing, I just wish I knew when it was my turn!
> 
> :hugs: bubbles.
> 
> It's really hard sometimes, isn't it? I often see those things on facebook such as the pregnancy counters to show how many weeks people are etc.
> Just remember it will be our time and it will be so special. If it's any consolation I depressed myself earlier...I went to a department store and wandered around the baby section - stupid or what?!?!?
> 
> I'm 6dpo and no symptoms. Not sure if I'm happy or not! I know it's too early really but I just want to know either way.
> xxClick to expand...

The pregnancy counters don't bother me as much, I think it's just the shock of unexpected announcements from people I had no idea were trying or even had a partner, at least with the counters I'm used to the idea that person is pregnant and I can kind of ignore their updates and skip past!

I always seem to find myself in the baby departments too like a crazy person! Not always intentionally! I've had to buy loads of baby stuff recently for new arrivals and I spend ages looking at all the stuff with my mum when we go shopping, I must get it from her coz it's become like a hobby for us both even though she doesn't know I'm TTC! We're both mad maybe! I always end up admiring the cute girly stuff when I've always needed to buy for boys recently.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: bubbles and poppy. Rough times. 

And welcome to sara! :hi: This isn't a closed group, and many new folks have joined in the past few weeks, myself included. Very supportive, fabulous group of ladies!!! Welcome, and :dust:!

Totally unrelated note, that I have to share because I'm neck deep in a minor freak out. I might have mentioned we just adopted a greyhound. What I probably didn't mention is that this was one half of the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. So, I like dogs. OH doesn't. I have very long hair (see pic below--not the best, but it's the first thing I found). OH doesn't like long hair (oh, the irony!). So the compromise was, I can get a dog if I agree to chop my hair off, to at least above the shoulders.

The haircut is happening in about 30 minutes. It's a good thing, but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2750_73925614695_473760_n.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy13

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: bubbles and poppy. Rough times.
> 
> And welcome to sara! :hi: This isn't a closed group, and many new folks have joined in the past few weeks, myself included. Very supportive, fabulous group of ladies!!! Welcome, and :dust:!
> 
> Totally unrelated note, that I have to share because I'm neck deep in a minor freak out. I might have mentioned we just adopted a greyhound. What I probably didn't mention is that this was one half of the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. So, I like dogs. OH doesn't. I have very long hair (see pic below--not the best, but it's the first thing I found). OH doesn't like long hair (oh, the irony!). So the compromise was, I can get a dog if I agree to chop my hair off, to at least above the shoulders.
> 
> The haircut is happening in about 30 minutes. It's a good thing, but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Sara! This is a really supportive thread and we're all very lovely so you're more than welcome to join us!!

Pbl: Good luck with the haircut! Just shut your eyes the whole time then when it's done upload a photo on here so we can see! Also remember that hair grows so it won't stay short forever and maybe you could meet halfway on the length??


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: bubbles and poppy. Rough times.
> 
> And welcome to sara! :hi: This isn't a closed group, and many new folks have joined in the past few weeks, myself included. Very supportive, fabulous group of ladies!!! Welcome, and :dust:!
> 
> Totally unrelated note, that I have to share because I'm neck deep in a minor freak out. I might have mentioned we just adopted a greyhound. What I probably didn't mention is that this was one half of the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. So, I like dogs. OH doesn't. I have very long hair (see pic below--not the best, but it's the first thing I found). OH doesn't like long hair (oh, the irony!). So the compromise was, I can get a dog if I agree to chop my hair off, to at least above the shoulders.
> 
> The haircut is happening in about 30 minutes. It's a good thing, but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness! That's a random compromise, I like it! I've never heard of a man not liking long hair before! Are you happy with the compromise or was it a case of doing anything to get the dog? I used to have long hair like that when I was younger, I begged my mum every day to let me cut it and she finally gave in when I was about 12 as she was sick of listening to me!


----------



## poppy13

question for you ladies!

Every month I get quite noticable pains around O, which I know from opks this month come after O. This month they have been VERY mild, to the point I don't really notice them. Should I think anything of them? I'm 6dpo. xx


----------



## sarahuk

bubbles82 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> *cautiously waves with shy smile*
> 
> Hi there :D
> 
> I was just wondering if you were open to new people joining your group? :blush:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I'm up for newbies, especially a fellow Yorkshire bird! Welcome :)Click to expand...

ohhh another Yorkie?! Thats Fab!! Where abouts chick? :D

And thankyou for having me :happydance: Cant wait to get to know you all! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

bubbles82 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today ladies?
> 
> I've been doing ok with my trying to stay positive, but I'm having a bad day today. Just put tea on and waiting for DH to get home, thought I'd have a quick look on Facebook and the first two things on my newsfeed are a picture of my best friend from secondary school's brand new gorgeous baby girl born today, and my best friend from primary school's first scan picture and pregnancy announcement. Normally Facebook doesn't bother me like I know it does a lot of people on the forum, but this has really got me down today. I'm not in contact much with those two people anymore, just through Facebook, but I went to the cinema with them both on my 12th birthday and it just seems like a BFP for me suddenly feels even further away. I know this sounds a bit crazy! I am really happy for them both and did the like and comment thing, I just wish I knew when it was my turn!
> 
> :hugs: bubbles.
> 
> It's really hard sometimes, isn't it? I often see those things on facebook such as the pregnancy counters to show how many weeks people are etc.
> Just remember it will be our time and it will be so special. If it's any consolation I depressed myself earlier...I went to a department store and wandered around the baby section - stupid or what?!?!?
> 
> I'm 6dpo and no symptoms. Not sure if I'm happy or not! I know it's too early really but I just want to know either way.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> The pregnancy counters don't bother me as much, I think it's just the shock of unexpected announcements from people I had no idea were trying or even had a partner, at least with the counters I'm used to the idea that person is pregnant and I can kind of ignore their updates and skip past!
> 
> I always seem to find myself in the baby departments too like a crazy person! Not always intentionally! I've had to buy loads of baby stuff recently for new arrivals and I spend ages looking at all the stuff with my mum when we go shopping, I must get it from her coz it's become like a hobby for us both even though she doesn't know I'm TTC! We're both mad maybe! I always end up admiring the cute girly stuff when I've always needed to buy for boys recently.Click to expand...

I can really empathise with you on this hun. Its awful...I actually went through a stage where I avoided facebook for a good few weeks because all my cousins who were still teenagers were all announcing pregnancies at the exact same time and dont think any of them had a partner! 

Im always happy for people that have been trying ofc...but I think we all get that little pang when we first find out...even if it does fade off really quick for me. We wouldnt be human if we didnt get fed up at these announcements when its something we really want!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: bubbles and poppy. Rough times.
> 
> And welcome to sara! :hi: This isn't a closed group, and many new folks have joined in the past few weeks, myself included. Very supportive, fabulous group of ladies!!! Welcome, and :dust:!
> 
> Totally unrelated note, that I have to share because I'm neck deep in a minor freak out. I might have mentioned we just adopted a greyhound. What I probably didn't mention is that this was one half of the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. So, I like dogs. OH doesn't. I have very long hair (see pic below--not the best, but it's the first thing I found). OH doesn't like long hair (oh, the irony!). So the compromise was, I can get a dog if I agree to chop my hair off, to at least above the shoulders.
> 
> The haircut is happening in about 30 minutes. It's a good thing, but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for the welcome hun!

Aww thats such a shame, you have lovely hair! Its good that you could agree on a compromise though. Personally...I find that having a dog around turns my house into a home :)

Im so lucky my OH is crazier about dogs than I am..I think I would be devestated if he said no more!!

Hope the hair cut wasnt too traumatic. Im sure you still think it was definitely worth it though after when you see those gorgeous doggy eyes staring at you with love!

x


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: bubbles and poppy. Rough times.
> 
> And welcome to sara! :hi: This isn't a closed group, and many new folks have joined in the past few weeks, myself included. Very supportive, fabulous group of ladies!!! Welcome, and :dust:!
> 
> Totally unrelated note, that I have to share because I'm neck deep in a minor freak out. I might have mentioned we just adopted a greyhound. What I probably didn't mention is that this was one half of the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. So, I like dogs. OH doesn't. I have very long hair (see pic below--not the best, but it's the first thing I found). OH doesn't like long hair (oh, the irony!). So the compromise was, I can get a dog if I agree to chop my hair off, to at least above the shoulders.
> 
> The haircut is happening in about 30 minutes. It's a good thing, but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome Sara! This is a really supportive thread and we're all very lovely so you're more than welcome to join us!!
> 
> Pbl: Good luck with the haircut! Just shut your eyes the whole time then when it's done upload a photo on here so we can see! Also remember that hair grows so it won't stay short forever and maybe you could meet halfway on the length??Click to expand...

Thank you so much :happydance:

x


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> question for you ladies!
> 
> Every month I get quite noticable pains around O, which I know from opks this month come after O. This month they have been VERY mild, to the point I don't really notice them. Should I think anything of them? I'm 6dpo. xx

Hmm..I would say anything out of the ordinary for you hun is a good sign! Crossing my fingers and toes xx


----------



## bubbles82

Yeah same here, what kind of pains are they? I get weird pains all the time at the moment, they seem to go on a week before O and a week after so I could never work out the day of O just from pains like some can! Hopefully it's a good sign for you this time anyway!

Oh and Sarah, I'm up in North Yorks!


----------



## sarahuk

bubbles82 said:


> Yeah same here, what kind of pains are they? I get weird pains all the time at the moment, they seem to go on a week before O and a week after so I could never work out the day of O just from pains like some can! Hopefully it's a good sign for you this time anyway!
> 
> Oh and Sarah, I'm up in North Yorks!

Ahh, im in Sheffield :D

Hmm...the pain you are getting before could well be caused by the growing little cysts on the ovary that will then mature and one will pop and release the most mature egg. As for the pain after...I was getting cramping post ovulation for a while too and after I consulted Dr Google I was amazed to find that our tubes contract post ovulation and sort of pulsate for a few days to help the egg make its way to the womb. Id never known that before but apparently lots of post ov cramping (specially in that first week), can be attributed to that!

x


----------



## bubbles82

sarahuk said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, what kind of pains are they? I get weird pains all the time at the moment, they seem to go on a week before O and a week after so I could never work out the day of O just from pains like some can! Hopefully it's a good sign for you this time anyway!
> 
> Oh and Sarah, I'm up in North Yorks!
> 
> Ahh, im in Sheffield :D
> 
> Hmm...the pain you are getting before could well be caused by the growing little cysts on the ovary that will then mature and one will pop and release the most mature egg. As for the pain after...I was getting cramping post ovulation for a while too and after I consulted Dr Google I was amazed to find that our tubes contract post ovulation and sort of pulsate for a few days to help the egg make its way to the womb. Id never known that before but apparently lots of post ov cramping (specially in that first week), can be attributed to that!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ah thanks for that, kind of makes sense! Good old Dr Google! I'm trying to avoid consulting with him anymore after a long spell of scaring myself with everything I ask resulting in nothing but a list of numerous diseases! I gave up the other day and consulted my NHS app instead, and it told me to call 999 immediately!!! I give up lol xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Bubbles, didn't Google recently diagnose you with endometriosis, PCOS, hepatitis C, and the Ebola virus? Or something like that?

Dr. Google is a quack.

Thanks for the support ladies! About 23 inches of hair were cut off, and it's going to be great. I don't love the way she styled it post-cut, so I'll post a photo later. Hopefully with the dog. 

And, yes, I did plan on cutting it eventually. Hair that long would definitely be a bad idea with a baby in the grabby phase. Who knows how soon that will happen, though?

Cheers!


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Bubbles, didn't Google recently diagnose you with endometriosis, PCOS, hepatitis C, and the Ebola virus? Or something like that?
> 
> Dr. Google is a quack.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies! About 23 inches of hair were cut off, and it's going to be great. I don't love the way she styled it post-cut, so I'll post a photo later. Hopefully with the dog.
> 
> And, yes, I did plan on cutting it eventually. Hair that long would definitely be a bad idea with a baby in the grabby phase. Who knows how soon that will happen, though?
> 
> Cheers!

Ha yes that was me! (Hang on while I google Ebola virus, I don't know what it is but I'm sure I have it!) I'm like a virtual hypochondriac!

Your hair cutting story has reminded me of a six year old I saw on tv this week who had all her long hair cut off to donate to a place that make wigs for kids with cancer. Random but true.


----------



## luna_19

Pbl I used to have super long hair for years and have not regretted cutting it for one second. My hubby didn't like it so was also really happy about me cutting it :)


----------



## luna_19

My tests arrived today :D now to stare longingly at them for the next 2 weeks or so :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck catching the egg luna!

Im just waiting now for the witch to actually show her face! Wish she would just get a move on so could get onto the next cycle...for some reason my LP seems to get longer by a day every month - very strange....ive gone from 11 to 14 now! 

On the plus side, its my birthday next week and now i'll be having a couple glasses of wine to celebrate!


----------



## luna_19

Happy early birthday newbie! :)


----------



## Peoples22

How is everyone doing? 

My Dr appointment went well . dr said everything looks good and unless it been over a year of trying he would suggest anything else right now. so fingers crossed! 

So was anyone else on birth control for years ? How long did it take you after stopping to actually start ovulating again. I am using fertility friend now, but I feel its kinda late in the month to start tracking now, AF is suppose to be here tomorrow.


----------



## luna_19

peoples I was on bc for 13 years, 10 years on depo then two years on marvelon and one year on yasmin. I started tracking my cycles by cm only when I stopped bc in March 2011 and I think I was ovulating right away but I guess I really can't be sure. If I was ovulating when I think I was my lp was very short for the first while, only 8 or 9 days...I had no idea that is was an issue at the time and actually had a pregnancy scare last December when it was really just my first proper length lp :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry Mrs Chezek - i nearly missed your post! She arrived this morning :cry:


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie32 said:


> Sorry Mrs Chezek - i nearly missed your post! She arrived this morning :cry:

Sorry darling-hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Hun - i have officially decided that temping does nothing but inform you about your O!!!!! I have to learn to pay less attention to it after O because it does nothing but get ones hopes up...

FX for you catching your little egg this month hun xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie

(btw my phone liked your post not me! damn phone)


----------



## pbl_ge

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Hun - i have officially decided that temping does nothing but inform you about your O!!!!! I have to learn to pay less attention to it after O because it does nothing but get ones hopes up...

TOTALLY agree with this! I would add that it could show you about potential problems as well, e.g., temps crash early in LP, or a short luteal phase, but temp watching generally seems an exercise in self-torture.

Take my chart for example. Some *might* look at it and think "That looks a little triphasic!" And so might I, but two other charts, both BFN, both had a similar temp pattern. Moreover, according to FF, only 12.46% of BFP charts were triphasic: (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html). 

So we spend this time staring at charts for no reason. I guess it makes a bit more sense than staring at tea leaves, but not much!

Anyway, sorry you got AF this month, Newbie. Here's hoping this next round is it!!!! Somewhere on these pages is a mantra someone wrote for CD1. It was fantastic. Maybe I'll try to dig it up.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and here's this. :flower:

(I probably won't leave this up here terribly long.)


----------



## Newbie32

:)

Thanks girls...

For the time being im sticking with it being the first day of my potential pregnancy xxx


----------



## Newbie32

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, and here's this. :flower:
> 
> (I probably won't leave this up here terribly long.)

Looks lovely!!


----------



## Peoples22

Good luck this month Luna.... and thanks for all your help I hope charting this month will help for me to actually better pin point O.
PBL your hair cut looks great!


----------



## Veganlily

Awesome hair *pbl*!!!! And adorable dog-worth it for sure!

*Newbie* I love your attitude, girl. Xoxoxo

Couldn't agree about temps in 2ww more-I stopped temping first 10 days of my cycle and maybe I should stop after o is confirmed too....hmmmmmm....


----------



## Newbie32

Whether i can actually get myself to stop....another matter!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Newbie32 said:


> Whether i can actually get myself to stop....another matter!!!!!!

It's funny how exciting I find it to enter my temp and look at my chart everyday! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

I know luna - me too!

I did two this last month!!!!! Crazeeeeeee ;)


----------



## bakingbabe

DH's SA came back as normal, I didn't get any counts but figured if they said it was normal it was all good. 
Good news all around here. Now onto a bd marathon for the next two weeks. ;) 

Sorry, newbie, about af. :( :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

That's great news baking :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> That's great news baking :)

Thanks, Luna! :) I didn't realize how nervous I was about it til I heard the results and did a huge sigh.


----------



## Newbie32

Thats great news baking, now get to it!!!!! ;)


----------



## Veganlily

Yayyyyy *baking*

We tried preseed followed by soft cups last night-it was ok! Based on opk's (still light) and cm (brief ew but not much the past two days), I'd guess I'm still about 3+ days away from o, but I wanted the practice just in case ;)

Happy Thursday ladies-looking forward to seeing this thread bust up with :bfp: soon.

Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## poppy13

Thanks *vegan*, happy Thursday to you too!

I'm 7dpo and not sure how long to wait to test. The month I had my copper coil out I missed my fertile time but spotted for 5 days before AF and AF was VERY heavy then the first proper month ttc I spotted for 2 days before AF which was much more normal and like my pre-coil AF's. This is our 2nd month ttc so hoping any changes having my coil out has made are now settled. As for symptoms nothing really out of the ordinary, slightly tender bbs, tired (slept 9 hrs last night and 10hrs night before) mild cramps, slightly 'puffy' areola and peeing lots but I get this every month so not really reading into it much. We're trying SMEP this month so we bd on cd6, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17 (early AM - OH was knackered on cd16 bless him!) & 18. Pos opk was on cd14 so guessing I O'ed on cd15. Really hope we've done it but not feeling overly optimistic and feel a bit flat about it all really :(

Sorry for the long rant, just not feeling fab about it at all. Hope you ladies are feeling more hopeful than me. xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Peoples22 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> My Dr appointment went well . dr said everything looks good and unless it been over a year of trying he would suggest anything else right now. so fingers crossed!
> 
> So was anyone else on birth control for years ? How long did it take you after stopping to actually start ovulating again. I am using fertility friend now, but I feel its kinda late in the month to start tracking now, AF is suppose to be here tomorrow.

I was on birth control for 13 years myself (provera shots, various pills, the coil).
I suppose I ovulated in my first cycle, but I didn´t start TTC until the second month after, which worked in our first try. (stopped on the 1st of march, got pregnant late april).



pbl_ge said:


> Oh, and here's this. :flower:
> 
> (I probably won't leave this up here terribly long.)

Beautiful haircut, I´m debating whether to cut my own hair ;)



poppy13 said:


> Thanks *vegan*, happy Thursday to you too!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and not sure how long to wait to test. The month I had my copper coil out I missed my fertile time but spotted for 5 days before AF and AF was VERY heavy then the first proper month ttc I spotted for 2 days before AF which was much more normal and like my pre-coil AF's. This is our 2nd month ttc so hoping any changes having my coil out has made are now settled. As for symptoms nothing really out of the ordinary, slightly tender bbs, tired (slept 9 hrs last night and 10hrs night before) mild cramps, slightly 'puffy' areola and peeing lots but I get this every month so not really reading into it much. We're trying SMEP this month so we bd on cd6, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17 (early AM - OH was knackered on cd16 bless him!) & 18. Pos opk was on cd14 so guessing I O'ed on cd15. Really hope we've done it but not feeling overly optimistic and feel a bit flat about it all really :(
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, just not feeling fab about it at all. Hope you ladies are feeling more hopeful than me. xx

Nice job on the smep :) :dust:

My OH mentioned out of the blue yesterday, that I should cut my hair. It´s down to my waist now, and has been for most of my life.
I cut my hair for the first time when I was 13, and then only up to my shoulderblades. Did it again when I was 24, up to my shoulders (also colored it dark), then when the color started growing out, I tried un-coloring it (bleach basically), but that didn´t work out so good, so I had an orangey color for about 3 months, before cutting it down to a "crew-cut".
I really liked that one, as getting out of the shower, only took a couple of minutes (no 30 minute drying session of wet long hair, yay!).
The only problem I saw with it, I would have had to go to the hairdressers at least 1x a month, and I´m way too lazy for that.
If not for my super hairgrowth when it´s short, I would def have hair about 2 inches long (5-6cm) Feels awesome.


----------



## sarahuk

bubbles82 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, what kind of pains are they? I get weird pains all the time at the moment, they seem to go on a week before O and a week after so I could never work out the day of O just from pains like some can! Hopefully it's a good sign for you this time anyway!
> 
> Oh and Sarah, I'm up in North Yorks!
> 
> Ahh, im in Sheffield :D
> 
> Hmm...the pain you are getting before could well be caused by the growing little cysts on the ovary that will then mature and one will pop and release the most mature egg. As for the pain after...I was getting cramping post ovulation for a while too and after I consulted Dr Google I was amazed to find that our tubes contract post ovulation and sort of pulsate for a few days to help the egg make its way to the womb. Id never known that before but apparently lots of post ov cramping (specially in that first week), can be attributed to that!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks for that, kind of makes sense! Good old Dr Google! I'm trying to avoid consulting with him anymore after a long spell of scaring myself with everything I ask resulting in nothing but a list of numerous diseases! I gave up the other day and consulted my NHS app instead, and it told me to call 999 immediately!!! I give up lol xxClick to expand...

Lol..oh dear!! Thats the problem with the net these days...its full of so much crap mixed in with the truth that its just impossible to tell the good from the bad anymore. Mind you...when it comes to the world of ttc I have actually found it more reliable than my GP. Ive had to explain more to the doctors ive seen about my cycles and trying to get pregnant than I am comfortable to accept. 

Makes you wonder sometimes if there should be better training for this kinda stuff! xx


----------



## sarahuk

pbl_ge said:


> Bubbles, didn't Google recently diagnose you with endometriosis, PCOS, hepatitis C, and the Ebola virus? Or something like that?
> 
> Dr. Google is a quack.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies! About 23 inches of hair were cut off, and it's going to be great. I don't love the way she styled it post-cut, so I'll post a photo later. Hopefully with the dog.
> 
> And, yes, I did plan on cutting it eventually. Hair that long would definitely be a bad idea with a baby in the grabby phase. Who knows how soon that will happen, though?
> 
> Cheers!

The important point to keep focused on hun is that it WILL happen. I know it doesnt feel like it most of the time but you will get there!

Look at it this way...you started three cycles ago...today, right now, youre three cycles better off with knowledge about your body and signs and recognising things than you were three months ago! It all adds up hun.

Chart temps are looking nice though :)

I see some marks for incosistent temps...is that down to sleep deprivation or different waking times? 

IF its down to the waking times...there is a website that you can use to update the temp to what it "technically could have been". Might help get a more consistent flow of your chart. 

Here it is!: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## sarahuk

bubbles82 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles, didn't Google recently diagnose you with endometriosis, PCOS, hepatitis C, and the Ebola virus? Or something like that?
> 
> Dr. Google is a quack.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies! About 23 inches of hair were cut off, and it's going to be great. I don't love the way she styled it post-cut, so I'll post a photo later. Hopefully with the dog.
> 
> And, yes, I did plan on cutting it eventually. Hair that long would definitely be a bad idea with a baby in the grabby phase. Who knows how soon that will happen, though?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ha yes that was me! (Hang on while I google Ebola virus, I don't know what it is but I'm sure I have it!) I'm like a virtual hypochondriac!
> 
> Your hair cutting story has reminded me of a six year old I saw on tv this week who had all her long hair cut off to donate to a place that make wigs for kids with cancer. Random but true.Click to expand...

Bless...what a lovely, selfless and sweet thing for that little girl to do! Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## sarahuk

luna_19 said:


> My tests arrived today :D now to stare longingly at them for the next 2 weeks or so :haha:

YAY! :happydance:

Sadly...I am not afraid to admitt that I tend to stare at mine lovingly my entire cycle lol. My name is Sarah and I have a POAS addiction.


----------



## sarahuk

Newbie32 said:


> Good luck catching the egg luna!
> 
> Im just waiting now for the witch to actually show her face! Wish she would just get a move on so could get onto the next cycle...for some reason my LP seems to get longer by a day every month - very strange....ive gone from 11 to 14 now!
> 
> On the plus side, its my birthday next week and now i'll be having a couple glasses of wine to celebrate!

Aww hun, im sorry that the witch hit you this last cycle :( :hugs:

Ive taken a look at your charts and can see that theres been a gentle increase on the LP. Its not unusual though for LP to change by a day or two. I did notice though that on one of your charts you had a temp that could have altered your ovulation day by one.

Were you on BC before you started your charts on FF? Sometimes it just takes a while for the body to really settle down into handling hormones in the right way after coming off the Pill...so it might be that your cycles are now settling into the right rythym for you if that is the case.

x


----------



## sarahuk

luna_19 said:


> Happy early birthday newbie! :)

I second that! :cake:


----------



## sarahuk

Peoples22 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> My Dr appointment went well . dr said everything looks good and unless it been over a year of trying he would suggest anything else right now. so fingers crossed!
> 
> So was anyone else on birth control for years ? How long did it take you after stopping to actually start ovulating again. I am using fertility friend now, but I feel its kinda late in the month to start tracking now, AF is suppose to be here tomorrow.

Heya!

Im crossinf fingers and toes for you hun! Good that your doc gave you the all clear though.

I cant say for sure about the birth control because I didnt start ttc the second I came off it. It did take me about 3 months to settle back in to my routine. I remember the first few cycles were a bit all over the place.

Good that you are going to temp! You are going to find it a godsend! I would highly recommend vaginal temping. Its more effective and consistent than oral temping (I know many are put off about vaginal temping and getting af but theres no need to temp through af anyway) so can be much more reliable.

x


----------



## sarahuk

Newbie32 said:


> Thanks Hun - i have officially decided that temping does nothing but inform you about your O!!!!! I have to learn to pay less attention to it after O because it does nothing but get ones hopes up...
> 
> FX for you catching your little egg this month hun xx

Unfortunately...this is true. After two years I now rely on no temps post ovulation a sit can and does mess with your head!

Last year I had three triphastic charts (which are supposed to result in high odds of pregnancy)...never caught the egg once lol. So Im actually at a part where I sometimes stop temping altogether once ovulation has been confirmed.

x


----------



## sarahuk

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, and here's this. :flower:
> 
> (I probably won't leave this up here terribly long.)

Beautiful hair, beautiful lady, beautiful dog! Lovely picture :)


----------



## sarahuk

Peoples22 said:


> Good luck this month Luna.... and thanks for all your help I hope charting this month will help for me to actually better pin point O.
> PBL your hair cut looks great!

You could also try OPKs (ovulation prediction kits)...they will tell you when you are in your fertile window and then you just wait for the temps to confirm the actual date it occured on FF :) Takes away a lot of the pressure I find x


----------



## sarahuk

Veganlily said:


> Awesome hair *pbl*!!!! And adorable dog-worth it for sure!
> 
> *Newbie* I love your attitude, girl. Xoxoxo
> 
> Couldn't agree about temps in 2ww more-I stopped temping first 10 days of my cycle and maybe I should stop after o is confirmed too....hmmmmmm....

I think if you find yourself worrying or stressing about what they are doing...then its worth trying it out hun. The stress alone of worrying about the temps wont help the body in the long run. x


----------



## sarahuk

Newbie32 said:


> Whether i can actually get myself to stop....another matter!!!!!!

Lol true!! It takes some serious mind control to put down that thermometer at times!! It wouldnt be the first time ive made my partner hide it so I couldnt lol x


----------



## sarahuk

luna_19 said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Whether i can actually get myself to stop....another matter!!!!!!
> 
> It's funny how exciting I find it to enter my temp and look at my chart everyday! :haha:Click to expand...

Im with you on that point...atleast until ovulation has been occured. Then I hear the star wars death march song in my head post OV when picking up my thermometer out of worry  x


----------



## sarahuk

bakingbabe said:


> DH's SA came back as normal, I didn't get any counts but figured if they said it was normal it was all good.
> Good news all around here. Now onto a bd marathon for the next two weeks. ;)
> 
> Sorry, newbie, about af. :( :hugs:

Thats fantastic news!! I see a nice big decline on your chart too and possible ovulation starting...go start that headboard banging hun...good luck!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Veganlily said:


> Yayyyyy *baking*
> 
> We tried preseed followed by soft cups last night-it was ok! Based on opk's (still light) and cm (brief ew but not much the past two days), I'd guess I'm still about 3+ days away from o, but I wanted the practice just in case ;)
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies-looking forward to seeing this thread bust up with :bfp: soon.
> 
> Xoxoxoxoxo

Come on eggy...time to come play!!

I loved preseed...facied trying the softcups but after seeing how big they were I have been rather put off! Are they uncomfy? x


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> Thanks *vegan*, happy Thursday to you too!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and not sure how long to wait to test. The month I had my copper coil out I missed my fertile time but spotted for 5 days before AF and AF was VERY heavy then the first proper month ttc I spotted for 2 days before AF which was much more normal and like my pre-coil AF's. This is our 2nd month ttc so hoping any changes having my coil out has made are now settled. As for symptoms nothing really out of the ordinary, slightly tender bbs, tired (slept 9 hrs last night and 10hrs night before) mild cramps, slightly 'puffy' areola and peeing lots but I get this every month so not really reading into it much. We're trying SMEP this month so we bd on cd6, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17 (early AM - OH was knackered on cd16 bless him!) & 18. Pos opk was on cd14 so guessing I O'ed on cd15. Really hope we've done it but not feeling overly optimistic and feel a bit flat about it all really :(
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, just not feeling fab about it at all. Hope you ladies are feeling more hopeful than me. xx

Try not to lose the faith hun. Your body is now doing what its meant too and you have more than covered your fertile window!

Just a little backstory...Im ttc my first but ive had two pregnancies..one ended up being a tubal and one just didnt make it. Both times I had zero faith in those cycles. Infact...when I think about it, there have been bucketloads of other cycles I was convinced it was the one and it wasnt, and these I would have flat out said no chance on. And yet both times I had infact caught the eggy!

I know its hard but...until af shows her head, we all have just as much a chance of getting a bfp as we do of driving the red road. Atleast thats what I tell myself to remind myself that I shouldnt be thinking negative till I actually know 100% the cycle is done with. So im throwing loads of :dust: at you! x


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoa.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Whoa.

Ditto! :)

I leave the thread for five minutes and it's morphed into War and Peace lol.

Love the haircut Pbl, you are so pretty, and deffo worth it for the lovely doggy!

Now I could be here some time catching up on the rest and working out where to reply!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Newbie* - many people stop temping after they confirm O for that very reason. It's super frustrating!!!! My chart the cycle BEFORE I got my BFP looked stellar and AF arrived and then my BFP cycle it looked 'ok'. I'm sorry the damn :witch: got you! :hugs: I really hope this cycle is the one for you!! And happy birthday!! :kiss:

*Baking* - yay for a normal SA!!! Now you can BD with more confidence :hugs: One thing I was religious about my BFP cycle was remaining on my back with my butt propped on a pillow and feet up on the wall for at least 15 minutes after each BD. Then, on the night of +OPK and the day after, I stayed like that for 30 minutes. I know it's supposedly an old wive's tale but perhaps that did the trick for me! Something to think aboutGL to you this cycle! FX :hugs:

*Lily* - I hope the softcups do the trick for you this cycle!!!! Everything crossed :hugs:

*Peoples* - I was on BCP for 15 years until this past December. I don't know if I started ovulating right away as I didn't start temping until April. When I did temp, I did see signs of ovulation but I didn't get my BFP until June. So took me about 6 mos to get preggers. Also, I started temping as soon as I got my thermometer to get in the habit of it. Make sure to temp at the same time each day and in the same heat pocket (either left or right side of tongue). Hang in there! And GL :hugs:

*pbl* - your hair looks great! You've inspired me to get my toosh to my hair salonI'm LONG overdue for a cut!

WOW this thread moves fast these days!!!! I can barely keep up so I apologize for anyone I have missed. BUT I'm thinking of each of you and hoping and praying that you will join us on the Expecting thread asap. 
:hug: to all of you!!!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! Got a very very faint line on IC yesterday and had blood work HCG was 8 :( I was 11DPO...not sure if chemical or late implantation?? :(


----------



## poppy13

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! Got a very very faint line on IC yesterday and had blood work HCG was 8 :( I was 11DPO...not sure if chemical or late implantation?? :(

Congrats!!  hope its late implantation for you.
How long until AF would be due?
So pleased for you!!


----------



## luna_19

Ooh I hope it sticks clarkey! :)


----------



## bubbles82

Fingers crossed for you clarkey!


----------



## Clarkeyness

poppy13 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!! Got a very very faint line on IC yesterday and had blood work HCG was 8 :( I was 11DPO...not sure if chemical or late implantation?? :(
> 
> Congrats!!  hope its late implantation for you.
> How long until AF would be due?
> So pleased for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks...and praying this sticks!! im due AF tomorrow...im nervous as the dr office wasnt very hopeful:cry:


----------



## Goldfish

Congrats Clarkeyness, hope this the one!!

Confession: I seriously can't keep up with this thread, so you'll have to excuse my random butting in!!


----------



## Veganlily

*Clarkey* omg!!!!!! Post pictures and keep us posted!

For everyone who asked-The soft cups are no big deal! Hardest part is removal actually. It was so comfy I'd consider trying it for af. I am very tempted not to chart after o is confirmed but maybe not til next cycle! Dunno-think its a pretty good idea.

Love all the activity here and :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I hope it sticks, Clarkey!


----------



## Peoples22

MrsChezek- thanks I am going to start temping this month and thanks for the info makes me feel better I was on birth control for about 10 years and my period seemed to be all over the place for a few month but finally has seems normal.

Sarahuk- I am so sorry for your last two pregnancies but I am crossing my fingers for you this time . 

I am so glad I found this thread its so nice to be able to encourage either other through this time.


----------



## luna_19

Had the best day. Called in sick to work and went to the amusement park with hubby. It was gorgeous weather, spent the entire day going on rides ^_^

So happy we were able to make our schedules coordinate to go during the first half of my cycle, now to see if he's not too tired for a little :sex: tonight too


----------



## bakingbabe

I feel like a teenager again, sneaking around to get our babymaking in while taking care of my mil. ;) 

Luna, I'm glad to hear you had a wonderful day. Hope hubby isn't too tired from all that fun. ;)


----------



## poppy13

This waiting is horrible!! My bbs have been aching a little since 2days ago which is a bit earlier than normal and this morning I thought I'd see if my nips were tender (trying/hoping for a dif symptom!!) and when I poked them they were sore not a tender ache but sore. I'm 8dpo today. When I first woke I had a really light pressure just above my pubic bone (tmi) and AF type cramping seems to be there today rather than higher up or to 1 side.

Clarky - really hoping your bean sticks and AF hasnt shown.

Luna - glad you had a good day some time out with hubby could be great to help you relax & catch eggy.

Sarah - keep being positive!!

Baking - have fun with your sneaking!!

Peoples - the support on here is great isnt it? Hope you're feeling good.

Hope I've not missed anyone? Theres lots of us now!

GL to all waiting to O and to those in tww or testing soon.
:dust: ladies!! Xx


----------



## poppy13

Need some advice please ladies - panicking!
I've been continuing with opks since my surge 9 days ago (as its the first month using them and just want to make sure i dont get a second surge)and just now I got a quite obvious line but its definitely not positive its like the one i got just over a day before my surge. I pee'd at 7:30 when I woke then did this at 9:30 so only 2hrs holding pee and it was dilute as i'd had a cup of tea when I woke, almost clear.
What do you think?What do I do? HELP!!
Xx


----------



## Newbie32

sarahuk said:


> Newbie32 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck catching the egg luna!
> 
> Im just waiting now for the witch to actually show her face! Wish she would just get a move on so could get onto the next cycle...for some reason my LP seems to get longer by a day every month - very strange....ive gone from 11 to 14 now!
> 
> On the plus side, its my birthday next week and now i'll be having a couple glasses of wine to celebrate!
> 
> Aww hun, im sorry that the witch hit you this last cycle :( :hugs:
> 
> Ive taken a look at your charts and can see that theres been a gentle increase on the LP. Its not unusual though for LP to change by a day or two. I did notice though that on one of your charts you had a temp that could have altered your ovulation day by one.
> 
> Were you on BC before you started your charts on FF? Sometimes it just takes a while for the body to really settle down into handling hormones in the right way after coming off the Pill...so it might be that your cycles are now settling into the right rythym for you if that is the case.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hi Hun, thanks for looking! I have been off bc since the start if the year but wondered if the increase could be to do with vit b in conception meds? I also started taking b complex too...


MrsChezek said:


> *Newbie* - many people stop temping after they confirm O for that very reason. It's super frustrating!!!! My chart the cycle BEFORE I got my BFP looked stellar and AF arrived and then my BFP cycle it looked 'ok'. I'm sorry the damn :witch: got you! :hugs: I really hope this cycle is the one for you!! And happy birthday!! :kiss:
> 
> *Baking* - yay for a normal SA!!! Now you can BD with more confidence :hugs: One thing I was religious about my BFP cycle was remaining on my back with my butt propped on a pillow and feet up on the wall for at least 15 minutes after each BD. Then, on the night of +OPK and the day after, I stayed like that for 30 minutes. I know it's supposedly an old wive's tale but perhaps that did the trick for me! Something to think about&#8230;GL to you this cycle! FX :hugs:
> 
> *Lily* - I hope the softcups do the trick for you this cycle!!!! Everything crossed :hugs:
> 
> *Peoples* - I was on BCP for 15 years until this past December. I don't know if I started ovulating right away as I didn't start temping until April. When I did temp, I did see signs of ovulation but I didn't get my BFP until June. So took me about 6 mos to get preggers. Also, I started temping as soon as I got my thermometer to get in the habit of it. Make sure to temp at the same time each day and in the same heat pocket (either left or right side of tongue). Hang in there! And GL :hugs:
> 
> *pbl* - your hair looks great! You've inspired me to get my toosh to my hair salon&#8230;I'm LONG overdue for a cut!
> 
> WOW this thread moves fast these days!!!! I can barely keep up so I apologize for anyone I have missed. BUT I'm thinking of each of you and hoping and praying that you will join us on the Expecting thread asap.
> :hug: to all of you!!!!!

thanks mrs chezek, really hope it happens for us soon!


poppy13 said:


> Need some advice please ladies - panicking!
> I've been continuing with opks since my surge 9 days ago (as its the first month using them and just want to make sure i dont get a second surge)and just now I got a quite obvious line but its definitely not positive its like the one i got just over a day before my surge. I pee'd at 7:30 when I woke then did this at 9:30 so only 2hrs holding pee and it was dilute as i'd had a cup of tea when I woke, almost clear.
> What do you think?What do I do? HELP!!
> Xx

So you think you might be 8/9 dpo? Sometimes people get +opks when they are pg....fx for ou Hun!

Dh and I have decided to book a holiday to Italy for January thus year...we were tossing up whether it wouldn't be a good idea if pg, but really, life can't stop when just trying! So stuff it. Italy here we come!!!


----------



## Veganlily

*Poppy*-opk's become positive when you're pregnant...your signs sound very very positive but wait until 12 DPO to test!

*newbie*-yay for continuing to live your life-we are doing that and going to Paris in October-booked the tix after :af: came last April and now it's so close, we're still not pg and I'm so glad we made this plan! I've also been enjoying restaurants, wine, cocktails, traveling and all the things that come with the pre-baby lifestyle-it seems to be what every pg friend recommends and I'm taking their advice!

*Clarky*-what's up???

AFM-think I'm gonna ovulate very soon-we shall see...more preseed last night-turns out dh likes it :blush: But perhaps more exciting is that my older sis is in labor and I'm heading to the hospital at some point today to help my niece get born!! Wish us luck!

Xoxoxo xoxoxo and :dust:


----------



## poppy13

Veganlily said:


> *Poppy*-opk's become positive when you're pregnant...your signs sound very very positive but wait until 12 DPO to test!
> 
> *newbie*-yay for continuing to live your life-we are doing that and going to Paris in October-booked the tix after :af: came last April and now it's so close, we're still not pg and I'm so glad we made this plan! I've also been enjoying restaurants, wine, cocktails, traveling and all the things that come with the pre-baby lifestyle-it seems to be what every pg friend recommends and I'm taking their advice!
> 
> *Clarky*-what's up???
> 
> AFM-think I'm gonna ovulate very soon-we shall see...more preseed last night-turns out dh likes it :blush: But perhaps more exciting is that my older sis is in labor and I'm heading to the hospital at some point today to help my niece get born!! Wish us luck!
> 
> Xoxoxo xoxoxo and :dust:

Congrats on being an aunty!! I heard once that holding newborn babies help with O, prob an old wives tale but get cuddling!!

My opk wasnt positive but it was fairly noticeable and I just googled it and most sites say it needs to be positive to show pregnancy so not hopeful. :-( I'm going to try another later today to compare them. ic's are good for poas addiction!!

I'm going to wait until 12dpo to test even though SMEP says 15dpo I cant wait that long!!

X


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies hope you are all good x


----------



## bubbles82

Poppy, I've read a lot that you can't always compare one OPK against another as there are so many factors that the colour of the line depends on, such as the difference in the amount of dye in each test, and how dilute you urine is etc, and they can't really be relied on for fade in or out like HPTs. I think they can just add to the confusion so I took the advice I read somewhere of stopping as soon as I got my positive, but I was able to see the temp spike and shift on my chart to know I didn't need to keep checking for another surge. I totally get the POAS thing though when you're just waiting to test!


----------



## bubbles82

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all good x

Hello!

I'm ok thanks, just patiently waiting to ovulate lol. How are you x


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope you are all good x
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just patiently waiting to ovulate lol. How are you xClick to expand...

Waiting to ovulate too another long cycle it seems...


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning! Lots going on here. 

*Poppy* - sounds promising! FX for you! 

*Clarkey* - Congrats! :dance: Hope it sticks!!!

* Loukachu* - Sorry it's a loooooooooooooooon cycle. Hopefully the O will come soon! This month the waiting to O seemed worse to me than the TWW. I guess it all kind of wears on you, and as *pilot* said, there's a lot more waiting and worrying to come after the BFP. 

*bubbles* - Good luck on a quick O! Stay away from the Google in the interim.

*Vegan* - Looks like you just a temp dip! Hope that means your O is here! Have fun :sex:

*Newbie* - Oooooooooh! A holiday in Italy sounds amazing. We were talking about going somewhere warm and sunny over the winter holidays, but we've decided to host the family Christmas (no one is particularly religious, but there will be a tree and gifts and such) this year. I'm actually super excited--feels like a big mark of being grown up! But Italy still sounds WAY better!

I'm sure I'm forgetting some folks. Sorry, and :hi: to everyone!

AFM, I'm still in TWW limbo. I have to confess I've gotten a bit hopeful about this one. And here's an odd thing: I've had way more symptoms than usual this month, but I have fewer now. I wandered on over to countdowntopregnancy.com (symptom spotting is fun!), and noticed that the frequency of symptoms seems to peak around 8-10 dpo:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php
Does this seem odd to anyone? Doesn't it seem like symptoms should increase, not fade after that time? Or are all these symptoms related to the initial conception and implantation, and then your body adjusts for a while? I find this a little confusing. :wacko: I'd love to hear your thoughts. 

I'm probably just getting my hopes up, only to have them dashed. Sigh. I haven't figured out how to avoid that, though. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

Poppy it's generally recommended to stop opks once you get a positive because lh does fluctuate throughout your cycle, either way I hope it's a good sign for you :)

Lily woo for o! My eggie should be here tomorrow or Sunday :)

Newbie yay for booking vacation, you really can't wait around just because you are ttc.

Lou where have you been???

Pbl symptom spotting is the worst! I've had them all at some time, hope yours are the real thing :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Yikes! I missed so much - sorry if I don't reply to everything!

welcome to all the new ladies 

hugs to eveyone that af got. Hopefully this cycle is it.

clarky - good luck for late implantation. It must be toture waiting to find out. Let us know as soon as you do please.

newbie - italy sounds amazing and romantic. If you haven't already got that bfp then it would be a great place to conceive.

vegan - congrates on becoming an aunt! I've also heard that newborns can ''call'' other babies. No scientific proof at all but if the placebo fits...

good luck for anyone waiting to O or test.

afm - just finished our doctor prescribed 4 day bd marathon (u/s showed that I was likely to O soon). Freaking out about twins because I had O pains both sides but doc didn't seem worried. During the scan. Now just settling into the 2ww.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck zeez!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks luna - same to you. Are you just about to O? Not so good at reading charts


----------



## luna_19

Yup should be in the next 2 days :D


----------



## Newbie32

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning! Lots going on here.
> 
> *Poppy* - sounds promising! FX for you!
> 
> *Clarkey* - Congrats! :dance: Hope it sticks!!!
> 
> * Loukachu* - Sorry it's a loooooooooooooooon cycle. Hopefully the O will come soon! This month the waiting to O seemed worse to me than the TWW. I guess it all kind of wears on you, and as *pilot* said, there's a lot more waiting and worrying to come after the BFP.
> 
> *bubbles* - Good luck on a quick O! Stay away from the Google in the interim.
> 
> *Vegan* - Looks like you just a temp dip! Hope that means your O is here! Have fun :sex:
> 
> *Newbie* - Oooooooooh! A holiday in Italy sounds amazing. We were talking about going somewhere warm and sunny over the winter holidays, but we've decided to host the family Christmas (no one is particularly religious, but there will be a tree and gifts and such) this year. I'm actually super excited--feels like a big mark of being grown up! But Italy still sounds WAY better!
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting some folks. Sorry, and :hi: to everyone!
> 
> AFM, I'm still in TWW limbo. I have to confess I've gotten a bit hopeful about this one. And here's an odd thing: I've had way more symptoms than usual this month, but I have fewer now. I wandered on over to countdowntopregnancy.com (symptom spotting is fun!), and noticed that the frequency of symptoms seems to peak around 8-10 dpo:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php
> Does this seem odd to anyone? Doesn't it seem like symptoms should increase, not fade after that time? Or are all these symptoms related to the initial conception and implantation, and then your body adjusts for a while? I find this a little confusing. :wacko: I'd love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I'm probably just getting my hopes up, only to have them dashed. Sigh. I haven't figured out how to avoid that, though.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

When are you testing pbl?


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning, Newbie! 

I'm testing tomorrow or Sunday, and I can't seem to decide. My abdomen is feeling very odd today--something between stomach upset and other weirdness (sorry if TMI). I can't tell if it's something I ate, or from the progesterone I've been using the past few days (I caved on this--can't remember if I discussed on this thread or not), or if it's AF on her way. :wacko:

Good luck to Zee and Luna!!!! Zee, one woman on another thread was told by her doc to BD 3X a day during her fertile period!!! Whew! There's no way I could handle that. 

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Newbie32

Gl!!!!

X


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck zeez with your TWW, and Luna with O, hope you're busy BDing! :)

Apologies in advance for another rant (I seriously am not a ranted normally, and I know I just had a similar one on the thread a few days ago!), but I've been feeling a little bit down today for various reasons, including TTC worries. We were expecting a couple of friends round with their two kids for tea, and I joked with DH before they arrived that we should make a bet on how long it took the female friend to ask if I was pregnant or TTC yet. She's one of our many friends who got pregnant without trying, twice, and has no idea how difficult TTC can be for others, or how insensitive it is to repeatedly ask someone if they're pregnant as if anyone can just get pregnant whenever they want like she was lucky to be able to. 
Anyway things were going ok and I thought maybe she wouldn't mention it for a change, but then before I knew it she had had a rant about how horrific her labour was, in very graphic and unnecessary detail, how much hard work it is having children, various other baby related rants, and then asked me if I'm TTC yet. AAARGH!! And this was followed by the highly awkward and inappropriate announcement that she thinks all our group of friends kids (a lot now have boys all around a year old) will masterbate thinking of me when they're teenagers. WTF?!?!?!?!?!!

All this after I'd just got over a crap day yesterday, when the DH of my friend who just gave birth a couple of weeks ago bumped into me at work on his first day back from paternity leave, and first thing he asked was 'when are you going to have a baby?' FOR THE LOVE OF GOD IF ONLY I KNEW!!

Rant over again, thanks for your time :)


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning, Newbie!
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow or Sunday, and I can't seem to decide. My abdomen is feeling very odd today--something between stomach upset and other weirdness (sorry if TMI). I can't tell if it's something I ate, or from the progesterone I've been using the past few days (I caved on this--can't remember if I discussed on this thread or not), or if it's AF on her way. :wacko:
> 
> Good luck to Zee and Luna!!!! Zee, one woman on another thread was told by her doc to BD 3X a day during her fertile period!!! Whew! There's no way I could handle that.
> 
> Happy weekend to everyone!

Good luck for when you decide to test! (Sorry I missed your post mid virtual tantrum!) 
I couldn't handle the BD 3x a day either, I sometimes can't really handle it 3x a week never mind a day!


----------



## bubbles82

...actually my rant wasn't over, I forgot to mention the insensitive female friend also had a rant about her younger sister, who has been TTC for a couple of years now with no luck, and has been in and out of hospital for a while now with various issues and having all kinds of tests and operations, and has just had a laparoscopy and been told she possibly has endometriosis. It makes me so mad she has the cheek to rant about it all when she has no idea what her sister is going through, or even what anyone who has to do more than just look at a man to get pregnant is going through, never mind someone who is having a really rough time with it, who should be able to rely on sympathy and support from her!


----------



## luna_19

Bubbles if anyone asks me why we don't have kids I have no problem saying we have been trying for almost 9 months with no success yet, it shuts them to really fast :)

And yeah bd 3 times a day is crazy! It's hard enough to get hubby to do it multiple days in a row! :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Bubbles if anyone asks me why we don't have kids I have no problem saying we have been trying for almost 9 months with no success yet, it shuts them to really fast :)
> 
> And yeah bd 3 times a day is crazy! It's hard enough to get hubby to do it multiple days in a row! :haha:

Ditto, Luna, although I say sometimes it takes some people longer to get pregnant than others rather than outright telling people. It depends on who they are. 

And with regards to the multiple times a day, I don't think that would really help because the sperm would be depleted if you do it that much. You gotta give them time to replenish. And plus, I would not have the energy to do it that much, been married way too long for that!! :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

I always tell people that I wish my husband could bear the children. Which I do! He'd be much better at all this (doesn't drink, doesn't have caffeine, totally chill and non-obsessive, is actually known as "the child whisperer"), and my career is way more high pressured than his. Usually this distracts the conversation enough that the question gets ignored. 

Anyway, that woman sounds like a real pill. Of course, lovely people can be pretty ignorant about all this business. Sorry you've had such a rough day! :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Helping my niece come into the world today was an extraordinary thing-no drugs or interventions for my sister, she was amazing.

Despite utter exhaustion we took your advice (thank you my ttc friends) and dtd tonight-I'm virtually certain I ovulated today so wouldn't that be an awesome thing?? We shall see...hope everyone is well and happy weekend!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats on becoming an auntie lily! :)

Also wow your sister must be amazing, when my time comes it's going to be drugs all the way :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats lily, and yes, how wonderful if you conceive today!!!

Xxx


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks pbl and bubbles

3 times a day is way to much even when we just started dating! Between DHs swimmers and the stress of finding time I'm sure it's counterproductive.

I don't really get upset with people asking because I know how hard it was not to when I suspected my friend was ttc and if I had asked it would have been out of genuine caring but I figured it was private so shut up. That lady sounds like she was just being nasty though and you should avoid her.

congrates lily! Your sister sounds amazing and gl luck for giving your neice a cousin in 9 months

i'd love to do a natural birth but not sure I'd be able to. Going on the clomid has somewhat ruined the idea that my body naturally does what it supposed to do to make babies. Silly I know.


----------



## poppy13

Its really busy on here! Hard to keep up!
If AF arrives I could start spotting between tomorrow which is cd25 and cd cd29 so feeling a bit nervous :-\


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning! Congrats, Vegan--that must have been amazing to witness!

If you're still reading:

Spoiler
I just got a BFP!!!! FX it sticks!!! I'll have to keep telling people my husband is trying to get pregnant for a couple more months, though!:cloud9:


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Hun!

I've been so down today and needed some positivity! How many months have you been trying?

Yay for some more bfp action on this thread...I'm starting to feel like it will never happen :(


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Auntie Lily! I bet that was an amazing experience, well done to your sister for surviving drug free, much respect!

Keep the faith Poppy, no news is good news, you're still very much in the game!

Thanks for all my post rant comments, today is another day and so far no one has asked me if I'm pregnant or told me they are, I haven't left the house yet but I say it's still a bonus! I'm surprised anyone thinks I still want to have kids after all their horror stories!

Temp dropped today to the same temp it was last cycle the day before my ovulation spike, but I'm not expecting it for a while yet. My three week long TWW drives me mad but then I start to panic the closer I get to O that I might miss it, never sure when to up the BD as my cycle is still unpredictable, and once I get the positive OPK I wish I'd BD more before it.


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there bubbles xx


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> Congrats Auntie Lily! I bet that was an amazing experience, well done to your sister for surviving drug free, much respect!
> 
> Keep the faith Poppy, no news is good news, you're still very much in the game!
> 
> Thanks for all my post rant comments, today is another day and so far no one has asked me if I'm pregnant or told me they are, I haven't left the house yet but I say it's still a bonus! I'm surprised anyone thinks I still want to have kids after all their horror stories!
> 
> Temp dropped today to the same temp it was last cycle the day before my ovulation spike, but I'm not expecting it for a while yet. My three week long TWW drives me mad but then I start to panic the closer I get to O that I might miss it, never sure when to up the BD as my cycle is still unpredictable, and once I get the positive OPK I wish I'd BD more before it.

Errrr...sorry about that. :haha:


----------



## Goldfish

*pbl_ge *YAY congrats on your BFP!! OK girls let's get more BFPs on this thread!

*Lily* congrats on becoming an aunty, it's the best! and wow no drugs, I don't think I could cope!

*Newbie, Poppy, ZeeZ* hang in there, hope you get your BFPs soon!

*Luna, Baking* are you girls getting ready to O now? I've been been drinking grapefruit juice all week ;)


----------



## Peoples22

PBl congrats, I am so excited for you.
Af was suppose to be here yesterday but I don't know if I want to test today or tomorrow. I am nervous I know I will be upset if it's negative.

Good luck to everyone else !


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Auntie Lily! I bet that was an amazing experience, well done to your sister for surviving drug free, much respect!
> 
> Keep the faith Poppy, no news is good news, you're still very much in the game!
> 
> Thanks for all my post rant comments, today is another day and so far no one has asked me if I'm pregnant or told me they are, I haven't left the house yet but I say it's still a bonus! I'm surprised anyone thinks I still want to have kids after all their horror stories!
> 
> Temp dropped today to the same temp it was last cycle the day before my ovulation spike, but I'm not expecting it for a while yet. My three week long TWW drives me mad but then I start to panic the closer I get to O that I might miss it, never sure when to up the BD as my cycle is still unpredictable, and once I get the positive OPK I wish I'd BD more before it.
> 
> Errrr...sorry about that. :haha:Click to expand...

...about what?!


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> today is another day and so far no one has asked me if I'm pregnant or told me they are, I haven't left the house yet but I say it's still a bonus!

:winkwink:


----------



## bubbles82

Oh I get it now! You definitely don't count! :)


----------



## bubbles82

It's weird that the more BFPs I see on here, the more hope I have that it will be my turn one day, but the more BFPs I see on Facebook, the more I feel like it will never be my turn!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Congrats pbl!!!!!! So happy for you! The thread was overdue for another :bfp:, glad it was you!


----------



## Veganlily

Yay *pbl!!!!!* I wanna see pics of your test and hear how you told your oh and a list of symptoms day by day STAT young lady!!

*People's and clarky* - any updates????

I don't think I yet ovulated - temp still too low - so more :sex: for us!!

:dust:


----------



## poppy13

Yay pbl!! So thrilled for you. So who's next then? They good things come in 3's...xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations pbl! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

I think its different when some one gets a bfp is on here because you know they trying just as hard as you. It gives you hope that one day it'll be your turn. Bfp other places we don't see the work that goes in (or worse it was an accident!) and you think ''why isn't it so easy for me''


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> Yay pbl!! So thrilled for you. So who's next then? They good things come in 3's...xx

I nominate you Poppy, take one for the team! :)

and zeez, I think you might be right!


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo congrats pbl :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> *pbl_ge *YAY congrats on your BFP!! OK girls let's get more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> *Lily* congrats on becoming an aunty, it's the best! and wow no drugs, I don't think I could cope!
> 
> *Newbie, Poppy, ZeeZ* hang in there, hope you get your BFPs soon!
> 
> *Luna, Baking* are you girls getting ready to O now? I've been been drinking grapefruit juice all week ;)

I'm still waiting to o. Probably sometime this weekend. Good luck, cycle buddies on catching that eggy!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

yay, pbl!!! Congrats, sweetie. :)


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *pbl_ge *YAY congrats on your BFP!! OK girls let's get more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> *Lily* congrats on becoming an aunty, it's the best! and wow no drugs, I don't think I could cope!
> 
> *Newbie, Poppy, ZeeZ* hang in there, hope you get your BFPs soon!
> 
> *Luna, Baking* are you girls getting ready to O now? I've been been drinking grapefruit juice all week ;)
> 
> I'm still waiting to o. Probably sometime this weekend. Good luck, cycle buddies on catching that eggy!!!Click to expand...

Good luck to you baking! I think I might O over the weekend too, managed to BD this morning but we have a house full of guest arriving shortly for the weekend as it's DH's birthday tomorrow, so I'm kind of hoping it holds of a few more days to give me chance to squeeze in some more BD!


----------



## Kmae

Wow, this thread blew up! There are so many of us now so I am expecting to see a load of BFPs soon!

Speaking of BFPs- Congratulations Pbl!:happydance:. Seeing your BFP gives me hope!

Clarkey, I really hope it's late implantation! I hope you find out one way or the other soon- as waiting is torture!

Bubbles, My DH and I have been trying for 21months and most of my friends are on their second baby now- so I have been asked that question plenty of times. A couple months ago a dad from the neighborhood told my husband that he is going to be kicked out of the group soon if he doesn't have a kid soon- I'm sure he was joking but didn't stop me from telling him how long we have been trying. He shut up real fast!

Lily, how exciting to be at your sisters bedside as she gave birth! I was at my sisters and it was just surreal! Now, hopefully, she will be at your bedside cheering you along in 9 months!

:dust: to all the ladies here!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *pbl_ge *YAY congrats on your BFP!! OK girls let's get more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> *Lily* congrats on becoming an aunty, it's the best! and wow no drugs, I don't think I could cope!
> 
> *Newbie, Poppy, ZeeZ* hang in there, hope you get your BFPs soon!
> 
> *Luna, Baking* are you girls getting ready to O now? I've been been drinking grapefruit juice all week ;)
> 
> I'm still waiting to o. Probably sometime this weekend. Good luck, cycle buddies on catching that eggy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you baking! I think I might O over the weekend too, managed to BD this morning but we have a house full of guest arriving shortly for the weekend as it's DH's birthday tomorrow, so I'm kind of hoping it holds of a few more days to give me chance to squeeze in some more BD!Click to expand...

Thanks, *bubbles*! I totally hear you on squeezing in some bd time! We are sneaking around for the next couple of days or so cause we aren't at our house. I told him this isn't the time for romance. ;) Good luck making some time to bd, I hope you catch that eggy! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Veganlily said:


> Yay *pbl!!!!!* I wanna see pics of your test and hear how you told your oh and a list of symptoms day by day STAT young lady!!
> 
> *People's and clarky* - any updates????
> 
> I don't think I yet ovulated - temp still too low - so more :sex: for us!!
> 
> :dust:

Ha! The test is below. It actually was darker in person, and appeared right alongside the control line. OH knew I was going to test, so when I saw the line I just said, "Apparently we're pregnant." I know, I'm not creative. I wasn't surprised, because I had sooooooo many symptoms this month! Lots of CM, serious fatigue, dizziness, odd headaches, and weird stomach and emotional stuff (weepy at everything!). Some things, like tender boobs and frequent urination, are totally normal for me. I'm actually a bit worried about this, because I'm already famous for needing to pee about every 30 minutes. This could be a problem. 



poppy13 said:


> Yay pbl!! So thrilled for you. So who's next then? They good things come in 3's...xx

Yes yes yes!!! Poppy, you and peoples are the next testers, right? But there are a lot of people in the waiting to O category! Bring on the April/May babies!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *pbl_ge *YAY congrats on your BFP!! OK girls let's get more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> *Lily* congrats on becoming an aunty, it's the best! and wow no drugs, I don't think I could cope!
> 
> *Newbie, Poppy, ZeeZ* hang in there, hope you get your BFPs soon!
> 
> *Luna, Baking* are you girls getting ready to O now? I've been been drinking grapefruit juice all week ;)
> 
> I'm still waiting to o. Probably sometime this weekend. Good luck, cycle buddies on catching that eggy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you baking! I think I might O over the weekend too, managed to BD this morning but we have a house full of guest arriving shortly for the weekend as it's DH's birthday tomorrow, so I'm kind of hoping it holds of a few more days to give me chance to squeeze in some more BD!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, *bubbles*! I totally hear you on squeezing in some bd time! We are sneaking around for the next couple of days or so cause we aren't at our house. I told him this isn't the time for romance. ;) Good luck making some time to bd, I hope you catch that eggy! :hugs:Click to expand...

You too chick! I can't believe I was actually hoping my OPK wasn't positive today! 

Loving the test pic pbl! I can't believe how happy I've been for you today, when you could walk past me in the street and I'd have no idea!


----------



## Veganlily

That's awesome *pbl*!!!

*Bubbles*-it's MY dh's bday tomorrow too and we're waiting to/about to o!


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> That's awesome *pbl*!!!
> 
> *Bubbles*-it's MY dh's bday tomorrow too and we're waiting to/about to o!

Ah really! Happy birthday to your DH tomorrow, I hope you get lucky! I was really hoping that I would have a BFP before now to surprise DH with for his birthday, but hopefully it will come soon for us both :)


----------



## Kmae

Pbl, Loving that line- I can see it clear as day -so exciting!!!


----------



## luna_19

Yay pbl :) I love seeing positive tests, reminds me that it is possible for them to have two lines :lol: :(


----------



## luna_19

ok I think I may be completely losing my mind...caught myself giving hubby's swimmers a little pep talk after bd last night :haha:


----------



## poppy13

I'm 10dpo tomorrow and feeling really out for the month :-(
symptoms seem less intense or the same as pre-AF. TMI warning...I'm very wet down there and I'm sure AF will begin spotting in a couple of days, I'd think she was here already by how wet I am.
Life feels very unfair sometimes.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: poppy, you're not out yet :)


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> I'm 10dpo tomorrow and feeling really out for the month :-(
> symptoms seem less intense or the same as pre-AF. TMI warning...I'm very wet down there and I'm sure AF will begin spotting in a couple of days, I'd think she was here already by how wet I am.
> Life feels very unfair sometimes.

Aw poppy 10 DPO is still early and symptoms mean nothing yet! Still in the game, stay strong! xx


----------



## Peoples22

I took the test today and negative , feeling really down !


----------



## luna_19

Peoples22 said:


> I took the test today and negative , feeling really down !

:hugs: 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Peoples22

14 days past ovulation, still no af but a negative test


----------



## Kmae

:hugs:People's & Poppy- but as The saying goes your not out until the witch shows her ugly face. I hope she stays far far away from you!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies,
Congrats pbl! So pleased for you.
FX fr those dpo that AF doesn't come.
My crosshairs have just appeared on ff lets see what happens this time...


----------



## Kmae

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies,
> Congrats pbl! So pleased for you.
> FX fr those dpo that AF doesn't come.
> My crosshairs have just appeared on ff lets see what happens this time...

I hope you caught that eggy!!!


----------



## Loukachu

Kmae said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Congrats pbl! So pleased for you.
> FX fr those dpo that AF doesn't come.
> My crosshairs have just appeared on ff lets see what happens this time...
> 
> I hope you caught that eggy!!!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## poppy13

I had the weirdest dream last night. I dreamt I took a digital pregnancy test and it came up as negative then it changed and said 'it may be implanting'. How bizarre!


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning! Congrats, Vegan--that must have been amazing to witness!
> 
> If you're still reading:
> 
> Spoiler
> I just got a BFP!!!! FX it sticks!!! I'll have to keep telling people my husband is trying to get pregnant for a couple more months, though!:cloud9:

Ooh, congratulations pbl :D :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

For those of you who are interested, I just uploaded the first bump picture to my pregnancy journal.
Taken at 17 weeks 1 day.
The link is in my signature :)


----------



## Veganlily

Everyone keep the updates rolling in. Still feeling buoyed by *pbl's* success! 

Keep us posted *people's* and *poppy*!

Love the pic *pilot*-so glad you posted!! Adorable.

*Lou*-looks like we are going to be 2ww buddies along with *Bubbles* and *kmae* (she's a bit ahead of us) and maybe *baking*, *goldfish* and some others too? *Luna* and *newbie*, I'm hoping you both o soon so we can also be in the 2ww together again-but this time with a different outcome!

AFM - just ovulated-still think based on cm and halfway temp rise that it might have happened Friday as opposed to yesterday but we shall see what ff does with my crosshairs. My tummy felt icky yesterday so we didn't get a chance to bd-hope that the three-day pre-o preseed/soft cup marathon was enough! Maybe those newborn hormones from my niece's birth will be just the thing-I had never known about that before you ladies told me! Ah-a mid-may due date would be just perfect for my work life...fx'ed a bit tightly this time, but going to try hard to ignore "symptoms."

Enjoy your Sunday, ladies!


----------



## poppy13

TMI warning girls!!

Just been to the toilet and noticed the palest pink, possibly pale peach even, cm in my knickers. Nothing when i wipe or check internally. Think it might be AF rearing her very ugly head :-(


----------



## pbl_ge

luna_19 said:


> ok I think I may be completely losing my mind...caught myself giving hubby's swimmers a little pep talk after bd last night :haha:

HA! :rofl: Let's hope it worked!



poppy13 said:


> I'm 10dpo tomorrow and feeling really out for the month :-(
> symptoms seem less intense or the same as pre-AF. TMI warning...I'm very wet down there and I'm sure AF will begin spotting in a couple of days, I'd think she was here already by how wet I am.
> Life feels very unfair sometimes.

Errr....this has been one of my symptoms. :blush:



Peoples22 said:


> 14 days past ovulation, still no af but a negative test

Check this out:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html



preg_pilot said:


> For those of you who are interested, I just uploaded the first bump picture to my pregnancy journal.
> Taken at 17 weeks 1 day.
> The link is in my signature :)

CUTE!!!!!



poppy13 said:


> TMI warning girls!!
> 
> Just been to the toilet and noticed the palest pink, possibly pale peach even, cm in my knickers. Nothing when i wipe or check internally. Think it might be AF rearing her very ugly head :-(

Could still be IB! FX, and keep us posted!

I also wanted to say TY to everyone on this thread for the warm fuzzies yesterday! Frankly, I'm not feeling fantastic physically--lots of achy tired parts, and my stomach isn't doing so hot, either. And I have no idea how to balance the excitement of the BFP with the knowledge of 30% miscarriage rate for women my age! It's a lot to take in, and I wanted everyone here to know how much I appreciated the support yesterday. :hugs: to you all!!!!!!


----------



## Peoples22

Thanks everyone, still no af I think I am going to wait to Tuesday and if she is still has not arrived take another test.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> ok I think I may be completely losing my mind...caught myself giving hubby's swimmers a little pep talk after bd last night :haha:
> 
> HA! :rofl: Let's hope it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10dpo tomorrow and feeling really out for the month :-(
> symptoms seem less intense or the same as pre-AF. TMI warning...I'm very wet down there and I'm sure AF will begin spotting in a couple of days, I'd think she was here already by how wet I am.
> Life feels very unfair sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Errr....this has been one of my symptoms. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples22 said:
> 
> 
> 14 days past ovulation, still no af but a negative testClick to expand...
> 
> Check this out:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html
> 
> 
> 
> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who are interested, I just uploaded the first bump picture to my pregnancy journal.
> Taken at 17 weeks 1 day.
> The link is in my signature :)Click to expand...
> 
> CUTE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> TMI warning girls!!
> 
> Just been to the toilet and noticed the palest pink, possibly pale peach even, cm in my knickers. Nothing when i wipe or check internally. Think it might be AF rearing her very ugly head :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Could still be IB! FX, and keep us posted!
> 
> I also wanted to say TY to everyone on this thread for the warm fuzzies yesterday! Frankly, I'm not feeling fantastic physically--lots of achy tired parts, and my stomach isn't doing so hot, either. And I have no idea how to balance the excitement of the BFP with the knowledge of 30% miscarriage rate for women my age! It's a lot to take in, and I wanted everyone here to know how much I appreciated the support yesterday. :hugs: to you all!!!!!!Click to expand...

Aww pbl try not to worry, think of it as a 70% absolutely fine rate, that sounds better! I know it must be very difficult though, I worry a lot about miscarriage and read a lot about it, and I'm not even pregnant!


----------



## sasha0430

CONGRATS PBL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How exciting....:flower:


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> TMI warning girls!!
> 
> Just been to the toilet and noticed the palest pink, possibly pale peach even, cm in my knickers. Nothing when i wipe or check internally. Think it might be AF rearing her very ugly head :-(

:( Hope she stays away!


----------



## luna_19

Yay for o lily! hopefully today is the day for me :)


----------



## bubbles82

Hope your marathon was just the trick lily! Did you get a positive OPK at all? Roll on the TWW for us all! 

Just checked out your bump pic pilot, love it! I love bumps, I get bump envy when I see pregnant strangers in the street!


----------



## MrsChezek

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning! Congrats, Vegan--that must have been amazing to witness!
> 
> If you're still reading:
> 
> Spoiler
> I just got a BFP!!!! FX it sticks!!! I'll have to keep telling people my husband is trying to get pregnant for a couple more months, though!:cloud9:

Oh my gosh! Congrats *pbl*!!! I hope it's a super sticky bean. Come on over to the Expecting thread :hugs: Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> Yay for o lily! hopefully today is the day for me :)

Fingers crossed! Mine has been teasing me and threatening to happen all weekend but still waiting!


----------



## MrsChezek

Just lurking and sending some dust to each of you...

:dust: :baby: :dust:

Go catch those eggies girls! And be patient to those waiting to O or test...I can't wait to see who's next!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

i should be joining the tww group here soon. I should o tomorrow, I think. :) So excited to have so many people in the tww side. Will be an exciting two weeks! 

Two more days at the in-laws and then I can stop worrying about getting caught! ;)


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - yay for O!! Hoping to join you soon in the TWW...still waiting to O any day now! Did OPKs yesterday and today but only got very faint lines (don't seem to have much luck with OPKs, luckily I'm temping!)

Poppy - hope that's not AF but IB!

Peoples - you're not out yet, good luck for Tuesday!#

Luna, Baking - I'm hoping to O today or tomorrow as well, even though I've had crap CM this cycle despite all my grapefruit juice/guaifenesin efforts!


----------



## luna_19

woohoo tww buddies! :hugs:

bubbles I hope your eggie shows up soon :)


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> woohoo tww buddies! :hugs:
> 
> bubbles I hope your eggie shows up soon :)

Me too! I'm sure I won't be far behind you all though unless I end up with a really crazy cycle! My days predicted today and Fertilty friend predicted Wednesday so anytime now, although my days is usually out!


----------



## Veganlily

I never got a pos opk but I wasn't consistent with using them-I've actually only ever gotten a positive opk once!


----------



## luna_19

Ok I thought it was my imagination at first but I am definitely having o pains on both sides...eek!


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo, I love having TWW buddies! Lily, glad you are one of them now! Sounds like there will be lots more within the next couple days! Come out to play eggies!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi all!! Sorry for not posting earlier, just been busy all weekend!! But, my blood work came back as HCG 42, up from 8 in 48 hours...sooo I am pregnant!!!:happydance: Im waiting to have more blood work on Tuesday as the clinic is closed today. i keep testing of course as it doesnt seem real and its getting darker everyday!!:happydance: 

I have been TTC for 13 months and this was my first month of using clomid 50mg day 3-7 and had an IUI on day 13. i also started progesterone supps first day after my IUI as i always spot during my cycle. I have to say dont give up and it will happen. I have waited to see those two lines show up which feels like forever and never thought I would. Honestly i tested on the day i was suppose to get my blood work done (11-12DPO) and the line didnt show up so i knew i wasnt pregnant...but then the call came as HCG at 8..when i checked the test when i got home there was the faintest line there but after the timeframe. 

I really thought i wasnt pregnant as i didnt have any symptoms so dont worry girls, it can happen. Bbs werent really sore, wasnt tired, didnt pee a lot, wasnt hungry or thirsty. The only thing was I usually get bad period cramps but I only had slight cramping and twinges, i did feel a little constipated though. Over the last day or so my bbs feel a little bigger but still not overly sore, im little more tired today and still some cramping. 

I have faith you will all see those two little lines like i did!! I will also keep checking back and hoping to see more :bfp: !!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Finally, just got my BFP (OPK!), it's crazy how I only seem to catch the positive if I test at 11pm! Despite our house full of guests over the weekend, we managed to BD yesterday morning before they arrived, and today as soon as they left! DH got up after we BD today, and went to go to the bathroom, then came back in and said 'you stay there, don't move!' to me! My OPKs seem a bit unreliable to read, some of them seem to show a half line as a positive, and so I re-tested tonight in the same sample with a Clearblue digi, and smiley face! I love seeing the smiley face, it makes me smile too! DH knows the result should e a smiley face for positive, but I'm having trouble getting him to understand what it actually means, and have to remind him each month. Tonight I got into bed and said 'smiley face!' and he said 'Er what does that mean?' so I tried to explain again, and he said 'oh right, shall we do it again tomorrow then?' His enthusiasm didn't last too long when I said we should probably keep going for a few more days to be on the safe side!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats clarkey! :happydance:


----------



## Peoples22

Congrats clarkey ! I can't wait to see even more BFP on here.


----------



## bubbles82

Ah congrats clarkey, excellent news and well deserved!

(sorry I didn't see your post before my last!)


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Clarkey! Thats fab news!

So good to see this thread on a bit of a bfp run now...hoping to see a lot more in the next couple of weeks!!!

Ive had a busy weekend and there has been quite a bit of activity here so Im going to get reading and catch up!!

Have a great week girls xx


----------



## Veganlily

Yay *clarky*!!! I think at some point we'd consider IUI bc of dh's motility issues-I know almost nothing about it though! Xoxoxo and :hugs:

Let's keep these :bfp: rolling in here ladies-who is next??!!


----------



## pbl_ge

luna_19 said:


> Ok I thought it was my imagination at first but I am definitely having o pains on both sides...eek!

Wow! That could be pretty exciting!!! GL!



Clarkeyness said:


> Hi all!! Sorry for not posting earlier, just been busy all weekend!! But, my blood work came back as HCG 42, up from 8 in 48 hours...sooo I am pregnant!!!:happydance: Im waiting to have more blood work on Tuesday as the clinic is closed today. i keep testing of course as it doesnt seem real and its getting darker everyday!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been TTC for 13 months and this was my first month of using clomid 50mg day 3-7 and had an IUI on day 13. i also started progesterone supps first day after my IUI as i always spot during my cycle. I have to say dont give up and it will happen. I have waited to see those two lines show up which feels like forever and never thought I would. Honestly i tested on the day i was suppose to get my blood work done (11-12DPO) and the line didnt show up so i knew i wasnt pregnant...but then the call came as HCG at 8..when i checked the test when i got home there was the faintest line there but after the timeframe.
> 
> I really thought i wasnt pregnant as i didnt have any symptoms so dont worry girls, it can happen. Bbs werent really sore, wasnt tired, didnt pee a lot, wasnt hungry or thirsty. The only thing was I usually get bad period cramps but I only had slight cramping and twinges, i did feel a little constipated though. Over the last day or so my bbs feel a little bigger but still not overly sore, im little more tired today and still some cramping.
> 
> I have faith you will all see those two little lines like i did!! I will also keep checking back and hoping to see more :bfp: !!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

YAY!!!! :wohoo:

Clarkey, you and I are due the EXACT same day! (By my internet calculations) Congratulations!! How long are you planning on continuing the prog cream for?



bubbles82 said:


> Finally, just got my BFP (OPK!)...

Almost fell out of my chair on this one! Ha!

FX to all the ladies about to O, or in the TWW (and those who are cooking the egg, too, of course)! This may be a very fecund thread for a while!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *Clarkey*!! Yay :happydance: Wishing you a very sticky bean!! Hope to see you on the Expecting thread (link in my sig below). :hugs:


I'm so excited for all the bfps coming in!! Keep 'em coming! :wohoo:


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, Clarkey!!! Love seeing these bfp's! And I just know there will be a lot more soon! 

xoxo


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations Clarkey :)
Welcome to the 8 month wait ;)


----------



## Kmae

Yah Clarkey!!! I had a feeling we would finally see some BFPs on this thread!!! I am so so happy for you!:happydance:

Bubbles & Luna, sounds like you are both entering the TWW soon! Keep those BFPs rolling in!!!:dust:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone!! Its nice to have a lot of support from all of you. I am still in shock as it doesnt feel real. 
I am suppose to use the progesterone supps until week 9 I think. I will find out more on Tuesday when I have my next blood work. Hoping for a big increase in my HCG! :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pbl- Wow the exact day!! What day did you find out you were pregnant?


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates Clarky! Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## ZeeZ

Who is testing next? Keep th bfp coming


----------



## poppy13

ZeeZ said:


> Who is testing next? Keep th bfp coming

I'm 11dpo today and scared to test tomorrow! i only have ic's...will they be ok?


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> I never got a pos opk but I wasn't consistent with using them-I've actually only ever gotten a positive opk once!

Ah phew I haven't had one yet!


----------



## Loukachu

Congrats Clarkey! Seems to be a few BFPs popping up on this thread now! Am 4dpo who else is in tWW? Xx


----------



## poppy13

I am Loukachu - 11dpo so getting nervous. I'm really tired again today, could go back to sleep and only been awake 2 hours!!


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> I am Loukachu - 11dpo so getting nervous. I'm really tired again today, could go back to sleep and only been awake 2 hours!!

Ah FX for you Hun!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Poppy! 

I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.


----------



## poppy13

bubbles82 said:


> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.

You got BD in before O which is the most important thing. It only takes one time to hit the jackpot! Keep up th bd to be on the safe side.
Fx for you! Xx


----------



## Veganlily

poppy13 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.
> 
> You got BD in before O which is the most important thing. It only takes one time to hit the jackpot! Keep up th bd to be on the safe side.
> Fx for you! XxClick to expand...

What poppy said! Your chart looks good sweetie. Good luck!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks ladies, just not feeling very confident about it as things didn't go to plan, I've been waiting three weeks to carry out my action plan this cycle and it's all happened too quick! Also didn't really get a temp spike this morning like last cycle, just a slight increase. I really don't seem to get much time between my positive OPK and FF saying I've ovulated, it usually shows is as the same day as the OPK but if that isn't til 11pm that would mean I ovulated before the positive OPK?! I'm hoping the slight increase rather than spike might mean it's happening today, DH has suggested BD today but I feel like its too late once the temp increase has happened, he's at work all day and then his mum is coming to visit so it won't be til late evening if we get chance!


----------



## Veganlily

bubbles82 said:


> Thanks ladies, just not feeling very confident about it as things didn't go to plan, I've been waiting three weeks to carry out my action plan this cycle and it's all happened too quick! Also didn't really get a temp spike this morning like last cycle, just a slight increase. I really don't seem to get much time between my positive OPK and FF saying I've ovulated, it usually shows is as the same day as the OPK but if that isn't til 11pm that would mean I ovulated before the positive OPK?! I'm hoping the slight increase rather than spike might mean it's happening today, DH has suggested BD today but I feel like its too late once the temp increase has happened, he's at work all day and then his mum is coming to visit so it won't be til late evening if we get chance!

I wouldn't really call your temp a spike and with positive opk's you generally have 12-36 hours so you absolutely should have some bedroom fun tonight! I know it's hard but try not to stress too much on being perfect-it's virtually impossible to do and you'll drive yourself a little batty-I know, I've been there! Have fun tonight :sex:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yay Clarkey! I am so excited for you! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Who's next? Generally, good things happen in threes, so we should get one more! Who's it going to be? 

Btw still no AF for me. I think my PCOS has kicked back in this month which makes me sad. I have one more test but I think I am going to save it for a while. OH and I are still NTNP which I am ok with. We had a long talk before I tested last time and he told me that even though we were trying he really didn't feel like he was ready so we are taking a break. What confuses me is that he is constantly making comments about "our children will do this" or things like that, and he tells me over and over that it will happen eventually, especially when I see pregnant women in public which makes me sad. I don't know. We will see how the next couple months go!

I am still here lurking and reading every day cheering each of you on. Bring on some more bfp's!!!!!!


----------



## sasha0430

Clarkeyness said:


> Hi all!! Sorry for not posting earlier, just been busy all weekend!! But, my blood work came back as HCG 42, up from 8 in 48 hours...sooo I am pregnant!!!:happydance: Im waiting to have more blood work on Tuesday as the clinic is closed today. i keep testing of course as it doesnt seem real and its getting darker everyday!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been TTC for 13 months and this was my first month of using clomid 50mg day 3-7 and had an IUI on day 13. i also started progesterone supps first day after my IUI as i always spot during my cycle. I have to say dont give up and it will happen. I have waited to see those two lines show up which feels like forever and never thought I would. Honestly i tested on the day i was suppose to get my blood work done (11-12DPO) and the line didnt show up so i knew i wasnt pregnant...but then the call came as HCG at 8..when i checked the test when i got home there was the faintest line there but after the timeframe.
> 
> I really thought i wasnt pregnant as i didnt have any symptoms so dont worry girls, it can happen. Bbs werent really sore, wasnt tired, didnt pee a lot, wasnt hungry or thirsty. The only thing was I usually get bad period cramps but I only had slight cramping and twinges, i did feel a little constipated though. Over the last day or so my bbs feel a little bigger but still not overly sore, im little more tired today and still some cramping.
> 
> I have faith you will all see those two little lines like i did!! I will also keep checking back and hoping to see more :bfp: !!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

WOOHOO!!! CONGRATS and HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS...:thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.

I'm kinda worried myself, my temp should have dipped today and it stayed pretty much the same as the previous days. My cm seems almost gone this morning but we'll see. I still have a bunch of days to bd so hopefully that eggy will drop soon.


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.
> 
> I'm kinda worried myself, my temp should have dipped today and it stayed pretty much the same as the previous days. My cm seems almost gone this morning but we'll see. I still have a bunch of days to bd so hopefully that eggy will drop soon.Click to expand...

Good things take time baking! Your perfect eggy will pop when it's ready :hugs: It probably decided it needed a bit more time in the follicle. More CM will come when it pops - our bodies always get their ducks in order in the end! Hang in there! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining! My DH and I are both 31, TTC #1 for 19 months now. Hoping and praying to get a BFP soon! 
Anyone tried the SMEP method? How did it work for you?


----------



## poppy13

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining! My DH and I are both 31, TTC #1 for 19 months now. Hoping and praying to get a BFP soon!
> Anyone tried the SMEP method? How did it work for you?

Hi Mommy81, welcome to the thread!

I've been using SMEP this month, I'll let you know tomorrow how it's panned out!
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello and welcome *Mommy81*! :hi: I started SMEP in May and in our second cycle of trying it got my :bfp: in June so I highly recommend it!!!! GL to you and hope you find something that works for you soon!! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

GL tomorrow *poppy*!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you sweetie! :hugs:

:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.
> 
> I'm kinda worried myself, my temp should have dipped today and it stayed pretty much the same as the previous days. My cm seems almost gone this morning but we'll see. I still have a bunch of days to bd so hopefully that eggy will drop soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Good things take time baking! Your perfect eggy will pop when it's ready :hugs: It probably decided it needed a bit more time in the follicle. More CM will come when it pops - our bodies always get their ducks in order in the end! Hang in there! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks, MrsChezek! I really needed to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining! My DH and I are both 31, TTC #1 for 19 months now. Hoping and praying to get a BFP soon!
> Anyone tried the SMEP method? How did it work for you?

I did. Got my :bfp: on my first try :)
I had short cycles, so I started on CD 4, every other day 4 times, then 3 times in a row, one day off, and then every other day for a week more.
I probably oed on CD11...


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.
> 
> I'm kinda worried myself, my temp should have dipped today and it stayed pretty much the same as the previous days. My cm seems almost gone this morning but we'll see. I still have a bunch of days to bd so hopefully that eggy will drop soon.Click to expand...

Good luck! 

I'm just feeling so unconfident already :(. Last cycle I had my positive OPK then next day a temp spike, and FF confirmed O as the day before the spike, the same day as the positive OPK which is weird as it didn't show positive til late at night. This time I've just had a slight rise the next day (today) so I kind of hope it's not happened yet and is happening today or tomorrow so I can get another BD in, but it could just be a slow temp rise. I've only just had proper EWCM today. I wish it wasn't all so confusing!


----------



## Mommy81

preg_pilot said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining! My DH and I are both 31, TTC #1 for 19 months now. Hoping and praying to get a BFP soon!
> Anyone tried the SMEP method? How did it work for you?
> 
> I did. Got my :bfp: on my first try :)
> I had short cycles, so I started on CD 4, every other day 4 times, then 3 times in a row, one day off, and then every other day for a week more.
> I probably oed on CD11...Click to expand...

Thanks Pilot Preg, and CONGRATS on your :bfp:!!

I am willing to try anyhting at this point! :dust:


----------



## Mommy81

MrsChezek said:


> Hello and welcome *Mommy81*! :hi: I started SMEP in May and in our second cycle of trying it got my :bfp: in June so I highly recommend it!!!! GL to you and hope you find something that works for you soon!! :flower:

Hi MrsChezek! Congrats on your :bfp:, you must be over the moon! I am going to try SMEP this month! FX it works for me!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Poppy!
> 
> I'm annoyed today as I think O has arrived earlier than expected, which is good for a shorter cycle, but I'm pretty sure my BD timing was rubbish. Was planning to keep the every day marathon going a few days before O dammit.
> 
> I'm kinda worried myself, my temp should have dipped today and it stayed pretty much the same as the previous days. My cm seems almost gone this morning but we'll see. I still have a bunch of days to bd so hopefully that eggy will drop soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I'm just feeling so unconfident already :(. Last cycle I had my positive OPK then next day a temp spike, and FF confirmed O as the day before the spike, the same day as the positive OPK which is weird as it didn't show positive til late at night. This time I've just had a slight rise the next day (today) so I kind of hope it's not happened yet and is happening today or tomorrow so I can get another BD in, but it could just be a slow temp rise. I've only just had proper EWCM today. I wish it wasn't all so confusing!Click to expand...

I was really surprised to see my temp in the low 97's this morning. I was expecting a high 96 something which would mean o'ing tomorrow. I had o pains and lots of cm around days 10-12 but my temps don't really support that. Hmmm... I will know for sure on day 21 (progestrone test) but it's sure confusing in the meantime. 

Good luck and don't lose the faith! If you're getting good cm, I think you're still in it!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Mommy, and welcome to the thread! I just wanted to throw in that this past month was the first time that I took guaifenesin, and it made a HUGE difference. If you don't think you're producing enough EWCM, like I wasn't, then it could help. We also used preseed, just to be sure. Maybe you're already doing these things, so sorry if I'm being officious. 

Good luck to those of you trying to catch the egg!!! 

I also just want to say that you should all try to be as productive as you possibly can right now. The fatigue that I'm experiencing is NOT messing around! Seriously, I can barely keep my eyes open, even though I'm out like a light all night long (unusual for me). I'm also trying to reduce my caffeine intake (stopped coffee when TTC and moved to tea, now I'm trying to go from 2 cup caffeinated to 1). This is a baaaaaaaaaaad combination. Combine this with my total distraction, and I'm basically a worthless worker right now, and classes start in a week, so this is bad! In other news, I went to the doc today for a prog test (not spotting right now, but still nervous), and they reran the pg test. I'm still pregnant, and I actually even cried when they told me, even though I already knew.

Anyway. Bubbles, perhaps you should go surprise hubby at work? :winkwink: They say DTD on O day can actually be a good thing!


----------



## Mommy81

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Mommy, and welcome to the thread! I just wanted to throw in that this past month was the first time that I took guaifenesin, and it made a HUGE difference. If you don't think you're producing enough EWCM, like I wasn't, then it could help. We also used preseed, just to be sure. Maybe you're already doing these things, so sorry if I'm being officious.
> 
> Good luck to those of you trying to catch the egg!!!
> 
> I also just want to say that you should all try to be as productive as you possibly can right now. The fatigue that I'm experiencing is NOT messing around! Seriously, I can barely keep my eyes open, even though I'm out like a light all night long (unusual for me). I'm also trying to reduce my caffeine intake (stopped coffee when TTC and moved to tea, now I'm trying to go from 2 cup caffeinated to 1). This is a baaaaaaaaaaad combination. Combine this with my total distraction, and I'm basically a worthless worker right now, and classes start in a week, so this is bad! In other news, I went to the doc today for a prog test (not spotting right now, but still nervous), and they reran the pg test. I'm still pregnant, and I actually even cried when they told me, even though I already knew.
> 
> Anyway. Bubbles, perhaps you should go surprise hubby at work? :winkwink: They say DTD on O day can actually be a good thing!

Thanks pbl! I am not currently trying those things, but maybe I'll add it to my routine. I am currently doing acupuncture and fertile yoga classes. Hopefully something works! CONGRATS on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck testing poppy :)

Nice to see you stop by gypsy, hope your crazy cycle ends soon :hugs:

Hi mommy81 :)

Baking your eggie will definitely show up when it's ready, good thing you're keeping up the bd to stay covered :)

Well temp started going up today, I swear you could set your watch to my cycles :haha: hubby wasn't feeling well yesterday so no o day bd but we did manage the 4 days before and will again tonight if he gets home from work soon enough, hope it was enough!


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Mommy, and welcome to the thread! I just wanted to throw in that this past month was the first time that I took guaifenesin, and it made a HUGE difference. If you don't think you're producing enough EWCM, like I wasn't, then it could help. We also used preseed, just to be sure. Maybe you're already doing these things, so sorry if I'm being officious.
> 
> Good luck to those of you trying to catch the egg!!!
> 
> I also just want to say that you should all try to be as productive as you possibly can right now. The fatigue that I'm experiencing is NOT messing around! Seriously, I can barely keep my eyes open, even though I'm out like a light all night long (unusual for me). I'm also trying to reduce my caffeine intake (stopped coffee when TTC and moved to tea, now I'm trying to go from 2 cup caffeinated to 1). This is a baaaaaaaaaaad combination. Combine this with my total distraction, and I'm basically a worthless worker right now, and classes start in a week, so this is bad! In other news, I went to the doc today for a prog test (not spotting right now, but still nervous), and they reran the pg test. I'm still pregnant, and I actually even cried when they told me, even though I already knew.
> 
> Anyway. Bubbles, perhaps you should go surprise hubby at work? :winkwink: They say DTD on O day can actually be a good thing!

BOO to fatigue! Although I seriously don't think I could be anymore tired some days already and I'm not pregnant, so I hope it doesn't get a lot worse when I am! How sweet you cried when you already knew, preggo hormones! I would totally do the same!

DH should be in shortly, I've already text to remind him it's another BD day, and tell him it ideally needs to be when he gets home rather than waiting til after his mum decides to go home, I hate making it planned but I don't want to waste any more hours if it's happening today, or feel nervous wondering when she's going to leave, and then it all get put off til bedtime!

The thought of me going to surprise DH at work is hilarious, if only you knew what job we did! I could actually be tempted though so its probably a good thing I can't actually drive at the moment to get to him because of my ankle!


----------



## poppy13

do you think using internet cheapies when I test will be ok? Or do they have a bad rep? This is the first cycle using them.


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> do you think using internet cheapies when I test will be ok? Or do they have a bad rep? This is the first cycle using them.

Yeah I think they will be fine, I plan to use them and then confirm with a digi, same as with OPKs. A lot seem to have good results with the cheapies, the only slight issue is that they sometimes seem to take a few days to show up for some people, so best to wait til after AF is due.


----------



## Clarkeyness

poppy13 said:


> I am Loukachu - 11dpo so getting nervous. I'm really tired again today, could go back to sleep and only been awake 2 hours!!

Good luck testing!! I didnt get my very very faint bfp on IC until 12dpo...:hugs: :dust: for you!!


----------



## poppy13

you guys will be the first to know...after DH of course!
not sure if I'm excited or scared!! Lots of symtpoms...


----------



## bubbles82

I'm excited for you! I get so nervous testing, I usually just try wait for AF but it was late last month so I ended up testing.


----------



## pbl_ge

I never used ICs, as I'd rather pay more for more reliable results. I kept hearing that some of the lower quality tests would give false positives, and I'm just not sure I could have handled that! I used the First Response (highest rated, according to multiple web sites) and got a BFN on 8 dpo and a BFP on 14 dpo. I also made sure it was the very first morning pee. 

FX for you, Poppy!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

pbl_ge said:


> I never used ICs, as I'd rather pay more for more reliable results. I kept hearing that some of the lower quality tests would give false positives, and I'm just not sure I could have handled that! I used the First Response (highest rated, according to multiple web sites) and got a BFN on 8 dpo and a BFP on 14 dpo. I also made sure it was the very first morning pee.
> 
> FX for you, Poppy!!!!

I was the same way but I'm not big on POAS so I knew I'd use them wisely :flower: IC's can be unreliable but I know some of them are really good as many girls on the threads here rave about them. I guess it all depends on what brand you have and how sensitive it is...GL!!!!!


----------



## Goldfish

Loukachu said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> I never got a pos opk but I wasn't consistent with using them-I've actually only ever gotten a positive opk once!
> 
> Ah phew I haven't had one yet!Click to expand...

Oh good, I've only ever had 1 positive OPK too! Thank goodness for temping otherwise I'd panic!

Yay for increasing hcg *clarkey*!

*Poppy, loukachu, kmae * - good luck in the tww (and anyone else! Bubbles? Lily? Having trouble keeping track)

*Luna, baking and anyone else waiting to O -* I'm still waiting with you! Come on eggy!

Welcome *Mommy81*!


----------



## pbl_ge

Mommy81 said:


> Thanks pbl! I am not currently trying those things, but maybe I'll add it to my routine. I am currently doing acupuncture and fertile yoga classes. Hopefully something works! CONGRATS on your :bfp::happydance:

Mommy, if you wanted to avoid medicines, you could try drinking a glass of grapefruit juice instead of guaifenesin every day to increase CM. I never tried it, but some people swear by it. 



bubbles82 said:


> The thought of me going to surprise DH at work is hilarious, if only you knew what job we did! I could actually be tempted though so its probably a good thing I can't actually drive at the moment to get to him because of my ankle!

Now I'm REALLY curious!!! :haha:


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats to all BFPsGL to all in TWW and waiting to O

I am not sure what I am doing. Well I am waiting on my AF. After that I am suppose to go se and RE for U/Showever she has not shown up yet..how come when I need her to come she is taking her timeI barely Od last month according to my progesterone draw so I just want to move to next cycleI am CD37 and either 17 or 19DPO (ff changed Od date)I stopped temping on CD30 because I have started spotting on CD21 (11DPO) and most of the time AF shows up after that...however I spotted 11,12,13,14DPO (brownish) and then it stopped on 15, 16, 17DPO spotting has completely stoppedSo now I am just waiting aroundI am scared to test because I do not want to see BFN and if it is BFN then it has to be something else and it is new and I am so tired of all TTC that not sure if today or tomorrow I can face another issuesall my symptoms are same as I have had for past 5 months since on Clomid only difference is that spotting has stoppedI am not even sure when AF would be considered late for me because Clomid has made my cycles longerSo who knowsjust felt like telling someoneand you are the only ones that understand the stress and anxiety of TTC


----------



## Peoples22

So af came today , I have been upset all day but I feel better coming here and reading about the recent BFP on the thread,gives me hope .


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sasha and peoples


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, :hugs: girls xxx Can be tough business this....


----------



## Mommy81

Goldfish said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> I never got a pos opk but I wasn't consistent with using them-I've actually only ever gotten a positive opk once!
> 
> Ah phew I haven't had one yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good, I've only ever had 1 positive OPK too! Thank goodness for temping otherwise I'd panic!
> 
> Yay for increasing hcg *clarkey*!
> 
> *Poppy, loukachu, kmae * - good luck in the tww (and anyone else! Bubbles? Lily? Having trouble keeping track)
> 
> *Luna, baking and anyone else waiting to O -* I'm still waiting with you! Come on eggy!
> 
> Welcome *Mommy81*!Click to expand...

Hello Goldfish! :dust:


----------



## Mommy81

luna_19 said:


> Good luck testing poppy :)
> 
> Nice to see you stop by gypsy, hope your crazy cycle ends soon :hugs:
> 
> Hi mommy81 :)
> 
> Baking your eggie will definitely show up when it's ready, good thing you're keeping up the bd to stay covered :)
> 
> Well temp started going up today, I swear you could set your watch to my cycles :haha: hubby wasn't feeling well yesterday so no o day bd but we did manage the 4 days before and will again tonight if he gets home from work soon enough, hope it was enough!

Hi Luna! :flower:


----------



## Mommy81

Peoples22 said:


> So af came today , I have been upset all day but I feel better coming here and reading about the recent BFP on the thread,gives me hope .

:cry: Sorry Peoples! I am always so upset when AF comes! So dissapointing!

:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry peoples :(. Big hugs and fingers crossed this cycle is the winner for you!

I have no idea what's going on with me, so confused. Was expecting my temp spike today but had another dip! Scared I'm not going to ovulate this time.


----------



## poppy13

Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D


----------



## gypsygirl1018

poppy13 said:


> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D

Congrats!!!! A line is a line, especially on two tests!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

poppy13 said:


> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D

Congratulations Poppy!!! :)


----------



## Loukachu

Peoples22 said:


> So af came today , I have been upset all day but I feel better coming here and reading about the recent BFP on the thread,gives me hope .

Ah sorry to hear that Hun big hugs to you. Yes all the BFPs are making me feel more encouraged too x


----------



## Loukachu

poppy13 said:


> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D

Congrats Hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D

Congrats :D
H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo! That's an early BFP! no wonder it's a teensy bit faint! Congratulations! 

:wohoo:


----------



## poppy13

pbl_ge said:


> Whoohoo! That's an early BFP! no wonder it's a teensy bit faint! Congratulations!
> 
> :wohoo:

Yes very early at 12dpo. Have put the image below. xx
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Veganlily

Yay *poppy*!! I KNEW it-all your signs were really adding up (spotting at implantation, fatigue, cm....). SO happy for you!! No doubt about it-that is a positive test!

*People's*-hang in there Hun

How are my 2ww buddies? I'm ok-ff doesn't think I've ovulated yet - my temps are not inching as high as they should but based on signs including very tender nipples, clearing skin, lack of cm, and clearly negative opks, I am pretty much positive I ovulated Saturday or Friday. Gonna keep dtd eod to cover bases but I'd expect my temp to shoot up for good soon....

So many :bfp: in here - lets keep it going, ladies! :dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Poppy - I definitely see a line there! Congrats Hun! You deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> Yay *poppy*!! I KNEW it-all your signs were really adding up (spotting at implantation, fatigue, cm....). SO happy for you!! No doubt about it-that is a positive test!
> 
> *People's*-hang in there Hun
> 
> How are my 2ww buddies? I'm ok-ff doesn't think I've ovulated yet - my temps are not inching as high as they should but based on signs including very tender nipples, clearing skin, lack of cm, and clearly negative opks, I am pretty much positive I ovulated Saturday or Friday. Gonna keep dtd eod to cover bases but I'd expect my temp to shoot up for good soon....
> 
> So many :bfp: in here - lets keep it going, ladies! :dust:

Hey Lily! Not sure if I am a TWWer yet, was sure I was going to see a temp spike this morning after all my other signs too, but woke up to a dip! Feeling really worried I geared up to ovulate and it didn't happen, not impressed after all the BD if that's the case. Fingers crossed I might see one tomorrow but it would be a long delay after my positive OPK compared to last cycle. Good luck to you, hope FF goes in your favour!


----------



## Veganlily

bubbles82 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Yay *poppy*!! I KNEW it-all your signs were really adding up (spotting at implantation, fatigue, cm....). SO happy for you!! No doubt about it-that is a positive test!
> 
> *People's*-hang in there Hun
> 
> How are my 2ww buddies? I'm ok-ff doesn't think I've ovulated yet - my temps are not inching as high as they should but based on signs including very tender nipples, clearing skin, lack of cm, and clearly negative opks, I am pretty much positive I ovulated Saturday or Friday. Gonna keep dtd eod to cover bases but I'd expect my temp to shoot up for good soon....
> 
> So many :bfp: in here - lets keep it going, ladies! :dust:
> 
> Hey Lily! Not sure if I am a TWWer yet, was sure I was going to see a temp spike this morning after all my other signs too, but woke up to a dip! Feeling really worried I geared up to ovulate and it didn't happen, not impressed after all the BD if that's the case. Fingers crossed I might see one tomorrow but it would be a long delay after my positive OPK compared to last cycle. Good luck to you, hope FF goes in your favour!Click to expand...

This has definitely happened to me before - gear up/no ovulate followed by a pretty quick ovulation a few days later. Stress, travel, exercise and more can delay you-keep dtd eod is my best advice! Good luck!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
:hug:

*Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:

All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek said:


> *Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
> :hug:
> 
> *Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:

Argh the witch didn't get me, I'm still waiting to O! Don't be wishing that on me already!


----------



## MrsChezek

bubbles82 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
> :hug:
> 
> *Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:
> 
> Argh the witch didn't get me, I'm still waiting to O! Don't be wishing that on me already!Click to expand...

*Peoples* not Bubbles!!!!! :dohh: I'm so sorry...I hadn't had my morning tea yet when I posted. And I was just so excited for a second BFP here. :wacko: I wish thee lots and lots of eggy catching dust!!!!
:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
> :hug:
> 
> *Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:
> 
> Argh the witch didn't get me, I'm still waiting to O! Don't be wishing that on me already!Click to expand...
> 
> *Peoples* not Bubbles!!!!! :dohh: I'm so sorry...I hadn't had my morning tea yet when I posted. And I was just so excited for a second BFP here. :wacko: I wish thee lots and lots of eggy catching dust!!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'll let you off! How are things going with you?


----------



## BFP Dreams

I am 32, DH is 35, we have been TTC #1 for 8 months - I'd love to join and support one another if you are still doing this.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo poppy :happydance:

Don't know if I actually o'ed or not...looks like more :sex: is in order


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome *bfp dreams*! We've had some goo luck on this thread lately so hopefully your screen name will become your reality soon!


----------



## Breezy81

Hi ladies! Just checkin in to say hi. The thread is moving so fast I didn't have time to catch up but I did see some :bfp:s have rolled through. 

Congrats Poppy, Clarky pbl and whoever else I am forgetting! 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Clarkeyness

poppy13 said:


> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D

YEAHHHH!!!:happydance: Sooo happy for you!! welcome to the club!!:hugs: isnt it surreal?? Im still in shock..lol


----------



## poppy13

Clarkeyness said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D
> 
> YEAHHHH!!!:happydance: Sooo happy for you!! welcome to the club!!:hugs: isnt it surreal?? Im still in shock..lolClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm also still in shock even though little munchkin was planned and is VERY much wanted. I'm currently researching antenatal care where I live - a bit early do you think?!?!:blush:

I have to say though I'm on :cloud9: !!


----------



## Clarkeyness

poppy13 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Just done an ic and a supermarket brand and both show...:bfp: !!!!!!! They are both quite feint so I'll be retesting tomorrow and everyday until AF should have arrived which would be Thursday. Trying not to get excited... :D
> 
> YEAHHHH!!!:happydance: Sooo happy for you!! welcome to the club!!:hugs: isnt it surreal?? Im still in shock..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm also still in shock even though little munchkin was planned and is VERY much wanted. I'm currently researching antenatal care where I live - a bit early do you think?!?!:blush:
> 
> I have to say though I'm on :cloud9: !!Click to expand...

I have been waiting 13 months for this!! i bought 2 books already..:blush: Its just exciting and never too early to research things. I know how you feel :cloud9:


----------



## MrsChezek

bubbles82 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
> :hug:
> 
> *Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:
> 
> Argh the witch didn't get me, I'm still waiting to O! Don't be wishing that on me already!Click to expand...
> 
> *Peoples* not Bubbles!!!!! :dohh: I'm so sorry...I hadn't had my morning tea yet when I posted. And I was just so excited for a second BFP here. :wacko: I wish thee lots and lots of eggy catching dust!!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll let you off! How are things going with you?Click to expand...

Good! Thank you for asking :flower: MS comes and goes but today is a good day so I'm happy! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Poppy* - in order to get ANY line you have to have hCG in your system so you ARE pregnant...just very very early. Congratulations!!!!! Sticky bean and H&H 9 mos to you!
> :hug:
> 
> *Bubbles* - sorry the damn witch got you...but hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> All those waiting to O - hang in there as well. Just remember, your body will pop the eggy when it's ripe and ready...you don't want an early eggy...you want a fully baked, healthy one :hugs: And perfection takes time :flower:
> 
> Argh the witch didn't get me, I'm still waiting to O! Don't be wishing that on me already!Click to expand...
> 
> *Peoples* not Bubbles!!!!! :dohh: I'm so sorry...I hadn't had my morning tea yet when I posted. And I was just so excited for a second BFP here. :wacko: I wish thee lots and lots of eggy catching dust!!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll let you off! How are things going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Good! Thank you for asking :flower: MS comes and goes but today is a good day so I'm happy! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's good to hear, yay for good days! MS doesn't sound like much fun at all!


----------



## Goldfish

Congrats *Poppy*, I can def see a clear pink line!! this has been a great week for BFPs! 

Sorry AF got you *sasha and peoples*

*Lily* - My temp went up a little today, I'm hoping that I O yesterday, but will find out in a couple of days...

*BFP dreams* - hello!


----------



## Mommy81

*Poppy* Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome *BFP Dreams*! :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Clarkeyness, what books have you bought?

I have these:
https://www.amazon.com/Mayo-Clinic-...qid=1345585891&sr=8-1&keywords=mayo+pregnancy

https://www.amazon.com/Everything-V...id=1345585906&sr=1-1&keywords=vegan+pregnancy
(We're mostly vegan in our house)


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Poppy!

Well we have been on a bit of a roll here havent we! From a dry spell to three in a row! Congrats girls xx


----------



## Loukachu

This thread is on it with baby dust at the moment! Am going to attempt not to sat up until 1am reading again -bit of a bookworm! 

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Kmae

YAY Poppy- woop-woop!:happydance: I love seeing all these BFPs on this thread! Gives the rest of us over 30's some real hope!

Bubbles, I really hope that eggy comes out to play soon!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I would have thought my temp today was one of those random dips if not for the ridiculous amount of ewcm I've had today, I never have anything close to this! Weird.

Informed hubby by text message that we're going again tonight before I go to my yoga class, romantic!


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies,can I join this thread please?? I'm 32 TTC #2 iv been off the pill since march with no joy xx AF was due 3days ago,but I'm gonna wait till a week till I test,as iv been late before. Iv been getting tummy cramps,similar to period pains,and terrible back ache?? I'm so scared to go to the loo,incase AF arrives.....I'm goin ti be so dissapointed,I hate,this waiting game x 

Good luck to you all,let's pray we get what we want soon :) xx


----------



## Peoples22

Friskyfish, welcome to the page and I am crossing my fingers for you that this is your month.

Luna- GL this month.

Thanks to everyone for all the support yesterday I needed the encouragement.


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, poppy! So excited to see that line! :)

Afm, the travel today messed up my temps today (had to wake up earlier than usual) so I'm not totally sure what's going on with me. It's been kind of hard to keep the temp consistency when I'm wasn't at home. 
I feel some o pains tonight so I might be a little behind my cycle buddies in joining the tww. 
So tired, I'm calling it a night. :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Luna, get to :sex:!!! And you'll get a nice stretch afterwards!

People's, :hugs:

Baking, Hopefully you'll be joining the tww group soon!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> Congrats, poppy! So excited to see that line! :)
> 
> Afm, the travel today messed up my temps today (had to wake up earlier than usual) so I'm not totally sure what's going on with me. It's been kind of hard to keep the temp consistency when I'm wasn't at home.
> I feel some o pains tonight so I might be a little behind my cycle buddies in joining the tww.
> So tired, I'm calling it a night. :hugs:

Don't worry baking, I'm pretty convinced today was my o day so I'm not far ahead of you!

Besides when we get our bfps we'll still be due on the same day ;)


----------



## bubbles82

Still no temp spike for me, no idea what's going on :(


----------



## ZeeZ

Yay, congrates poppy! Another bfp is so exciting!

Gypsy - good to see you.. Sorry you're still having messed up cycles.

luna - bd before yoga, might be just what you need to get that bfp.

baking - keep up the bd and i'm sure that egg will be here soon.

welcome bfpdreams and friskyfish

all my follow tww buddies hope we getting ready for the next round of bfps on here.


----------



## Clarkeyness

pbl_ge said:


> Clarkeyness, what books have you bought?
> 
> I have these:
> https://www.amazon.com/Mayo-Clinic-...qid=1345585891&sr=8-1&keywords=mayo+pregnancy
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Everything-V...id=1345585906&sr=1-1&keywords=vegan+pregnancy
> (We're mostly vegan in our house)

I bought a hard cover book called- pregnany day by day, and one that i write in week by week (forget the name of the book at the moment).


----------



## Veganlily

*Kmae*-do I spy an implantation dip?

*Bubbles*-ff is soooooo confused about me too-I'm like 100% sure I've ovulated but my temps are hovering just a tiny bit too low for ff to register that...it's been a super weird month for me for sure but my very tender nipples give ovulation away every time. Good luck to you that you get some clarity very soon!

*Baking and Luna*-any confirmation on o for you two?

Hope everyone is doing well, including our newly pregnant thread sisters!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh a crucial temp day and I can't manage 3 straight hours of sleep :(


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> *Kmae*-do I spy an implantation dip?
> 
> *Bubbles*-ff is soooooo confused about me too-I'm like 100% sure I've ovulated but my temps are hovering just a tiny bit too low for ff to register that...it's been a super weird month for me for sure but my very tender nipples give ovulation away every time. Good luck to you that you get some clarity very soon!
> 
> *Baking and Luna*-any confirmation on o for you two?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, including our newly pregnant thread sisters!

It's so frustrating! I think I'm feeling so deflated as it all seemed pretty straightforward last cycle which was my first time charting, so I expected it all to work the same again this time. My EWCM seems to have just about gone today, and my OPKs are negative, I was so convinced I was going to have the temp spike this morning. Now I don't know how long I should keep BD for or if this whole cycle is going to be a write off :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: bubbles


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: bubbles

Thanks chick, sorry to hear you didn't sleep well :(


----------



## pbl_ge

luna_19 said:


> Ugh a crucial temp day and I can't manage 3 straight hours of sleep :(

So annoying! I had insomnia for about 5 days surrounding last month's o date, so I had no idea if I'd even ovulated! Do you have other indicators of O?



bubbles82 said:


> It's so frustrating! I think I'm feeling so deflated as it all seemed pretty straightforward last cycle which was my first time charting, so I expected it all to work the same again this time. My EWCM seems to have just about gone today, and my OPKs are negative, I was so convinced I was going to have the temp spike this morning. Now I don't know how long I should keep BD for or if this whole cycle is going to be a write off :(

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

*Bubbles*-just keep dtd eod - time will tell you what's up. And like pbl said-Lots of people are able to get BFP's without knowing exactly when they o'ed - our bodies aren't consistent machines -you don't have to be "perfect" to get pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> *Bubbles*-just keep dtd eod - time will tell you what's up. And like pbl said-Lots of people are able to get BFP's without knowing exactly when they o'ed - our bodies aren't consistent machines -you don't have to be "perfect" to get pregnant! :hugs:

Thanks lily. We BD again today but DH asked what happens if my temp spike doesn't come tomorrow too, and when I said we should keep
BD eod in case it comes later, and he wasn't too keen on that idea! Think he was looking forward to another rest! I think he was just joking but he actually said today 'I don't like being used as a sperm machine!'


----------



## luna_19

Pbl I'll have to wait a few more days to know for sure, I had all my usual symptoms on cd 11-13 and have been very crampy since which is really common for me after o, my temp just isn't cooperating :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, poppy! So excited to see that line! :)
> 
> Afm, the travel today messed up my temps today (had to wake up earlier than usual) so I'm not totally sure what's going on with me. It's been kind of hard to keep the temp consistency when I'm wasn't at home.
> I feel some o pains tonight so I might be a little behind my cycle buddies in joining the tww.
> So tired, I'm calling it a night. :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry baking, I'm pretty convinced today was my o day so I'm not far ahead of you!
> 
> Besides when we get our bfps we'll still be due on the same day ;)Click to expand...

:) Love your attitude, Luna! And today is the anniversary of our first date, wouldn't it be awesome to conceive today!

My temp is slowly rising so maybe it's just taking it's sweet time waiting to go way up.


----------



## luna_19

Aw that's so cute baking :)

Ok I think if my temp doesn't at least stay up tomorrow I will probably cry...the worst part is when I'm all worried about my temp is when I can't sleep properly...somehow I managed not to stress last cycle but it's not working for me this time :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Aw that's so cute baking :)
> 
> Ok I think if my temp doesn't at least stay up tomorrow I will probably cry...the worst part is when I'm all worried about my temp is when I can't sleep properly...somehow I managed not to stress last cycle but it's not working for me this time :(

Stress is not good, girlie! It can delay o as well.I know it's hard but relaxing will probably help with the temps. I know it's not easy to do!!!! And don't cry, everything will be fine and we will get our bfp's and have the same lovely due date. :) :hugs:

I'm pretty excited about this cycle even when I look at my chart and see all the weirdness.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :hugs:

I should clarify that I don't feel overall stressed it's more like I wake up to pee in the night and know I need to go back to sleep right away to get a good temp so that's all I think about and it keeps me awake :dohh:


----------



## Veganlily

Hmmm...took an opk on a whim and it's pretty darn dark. So maybe I'm not actually 4-5 DPO but instead gearing up to o. My chart this month is the weirdest it's ever been - I feel like every sign that I've ovulated is there but not temps. Dtd will have to continue!! ;)


----------



## luna_19

Ooh get to it! :sex:


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> Hmmm...took an opk on a whim and it's pretty darn dark. So maybe I'm not actually 4-5 DPO but instead gearing up to o. My chart this month is the weirdest it's ever been - I feel like every sign that I've ovulated is there but not temps. Dtd will have to continue!! ;)

I've had exactly the same this cycle lily, and it all seemed pretty textbook last time! Definitely keep up the BD :)


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I should clarify that I don't feel overall stressed it's more like I wake up to pee in the night and know I need to go back to sleep right away to get a good temp so that's all I think about and it keeps me awake :dohh:

Totally with you on this one as well Luna! Something crazy going on with a few of us this time, maybe we're subconsciously feeling the pressure after all the BFPs! My temp is finally up today but I don't trust the reading as I was so worried about what it might be that I didn't sleep well, woke up two hours before my normal test time. Went back to sleep after worrying some more it would be inaccurate, so not sure if I really had a spike or not!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey Ladies...

Bubbles and Luna, I know how you feel, I had delayed o this month thought it had happened CD 14 but my temp dropped after 8 days. It does get stressful all of this. fX that your temps stay up xxx

Veganlily more BDing for you!

Am 7dpo at the moment...


----------



## Veganlily

GLARINGLY positive opk this morning. So strange-my nipples are tender (always a post-o thing for me) and my cm has dried up but temps never lie-I definitely am not in the 2ww. I had a noticable temp dip today and think I might o today or tomorrow. Argh...we need a dtd marathon because we've been pretty casual and have not been using preseed/soft cups or anything-I really thought this had happened last weekend!! Last night's opk was almost positive and today's is no doubt positive (darkest i ever got within seconds). I'm now feeling pretty grateful for my opks. I still have 12-36 hours to squeeze in a few bd right??! Was too tired last night and wanted to build up the swimmers (dh has great count but some motility issues). Too late for mucinex?? Any suggestions are welcome, friends!


----------



## poppy13

Veganlily said:


> GLARINGLY positive opk this morning. So strange-my nipples are tender (always a post-o thing for me) and my cm has dried up but temps never lie-I definitely am not int eh 2ww. I had a dip today and think I might o today or tomorrow. Argh...we need a dtd marathon because we've been pretty casual and have not been using preseed/soft cups or anything-I really thought this had happened last weekend!! Last nights was almost positive and today's is no doubt positive-I still have 12-36 hours to squeeze in bd right??!

Hey Lily - have you tried SMEP? You could time it perfectly with your O right now. I tried it this month and I'm sure it's how I got my :bfp:
Just an idea :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

poppy13 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> GLARINGLY positive opk this morning. So strange-my nipples are tender (always a post-o thing for me) and my cm has dried up but temps never lie-I definitely am not int eh 2ww. I had a dip today and think I might o today or tomorrow. Argh...we need a dtd marathon because we've been pretty casual and have not been using preseed/soft cups or anything-I really thought this had happened last weekend!! Last nights was almost positive and today's is no doubt positive-I still have 12-36 hours to squeeze in bd right??!
> 
> Hey Lily - have you tried SMEP? You could time it perfectly with your O right now. I tried it this month and I'm sure it's how I got my :bfp:
> Just an idea :thumbup:Click to expand...

No but sounds good and you're right! So that means dtd every day for the next three days (th/f/s) and sunday off and then once more on Monday?


----------



## poppy13

Veganlily said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> GLARINGLY positive opk this morning. So strange-my nipples are tender (always a post-o thing for me) and my cm has dried up but temps never lie-I definitely am not int eh 2ww. I had a dip today and think I might o today or tomorrow. Argh...we need a dtd marathon because we've been pretty casual and have not been using preseed/soft cups or anything-I really thought this had happened last weekend!! Last nights was almost positive and today's is no doubt positive-I still have 12-36 hours to squeeze in bd right??!
> 
> Hey Lily - have you tried SMEP? You could time it perfectly with your O right now. I tried it this month and I'm sure it's how I got my :bfp:
> Just an idea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No but sounds good and you're right! So that means dtd every day for the next three days (th/f/s) and sunday off and then once more on Monday?Click to expand...

yes exactly what you said is right. Although we did cd14,15,17 in AM and cd18 as DH was knackered on cd16! Apparently it doesn't matter though! It's definitely worth a shot I'd say. I'll warn you it's knackering though! I don't temp, we didn't use preseed, I didn't put my legs up after either, just laid on my back after and didn't move so dtd at night works great as you can go to sleep (even though it feels a bit yucky!) TMI coming up - Also don't worry about positions, as long as you lay on your back straight after so you don't lose anything you should be fine! It was our 2nd month ttc and 1st using SMEP and we got our bfp.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Veganlily

Well we already got today's bd in! :blush: May make it a double header today-I have a feeling my temp will spike tomorrow. Luckily my dh has absolutely no problem with the plan, I'm usually the one who feels a little tired!

Thanks for the advice, *poppy*!


----------



## poppy13

Veganlily said:


> Well we already got today's bd in! :blush: May make it a double header today-I have a feeling my temp will spike tomorrow. Luckily my dh has absolutely no problem with the plan, I'm usually the one who feels a little tired!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, *poppy*!

No problem! If your DH has a good sperm count then daily should be fine, just don't wear him out!


----------



## bakingbabe

Woke up this morning to a temp spike and ff says I o'ed on Monday and I tend to agree. Still going to finish out the eod dtd until day 20 though. 3 dpo for me. 

And Luna and Lily, I hope you girls join the tww soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Baking and Luna, nice temp spikes! Looks like you officially joined the TWWers. I hope you caught that eggy!

Lily, whew for OPKs right!? Good Luck with trying SMEP- I hope it does the trick! Also, my chart looks like ID but I typically get dips- but first dip to go below coverline!

I am going Houseboating this weekend with 16 friends (been planned for months) and these peeps can party (so can I). I always seem to be in the TWW when a party is happening and then have a moral dilemma whether or not to drink. After 21 months of trying...this is getting old!


----------



## Veganlily

Kmae said:


> Baking and Luna, nice temp spikes! Looks like you officially joined the TWWers. I hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Lily, whew for OPKs right!? Good Luck with trying SMEP- I hope it does the trick! Also, my chart looks like ID but I typically get dips- but first dip to go below coverline!
> 
> I am going Houseboating this weekend with 16 friends (been planned for months) and these peeps can party (so can I). I always seem to be in the TWW when a party is happening and then have a moral dilemma whether or not to drink. After 21 months of trying...this is getting old!

Drink til it's pink!! Don't go crazy but do enjoy. That's my approach and all my pg friends have encouraged it-down to the very last one!

And........nice dip!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Woo had a good night's sleep and temp went up, I guess I o'ed on cd15 then :)

Yay baking looks like we're both finally in the tww :happydance:

Good luck catching that eggie lily!


----------



## Clarkeyness

YEAH for everyone "o"ing!! Looking forward to hearing more :bfp: I know the TWW can be long!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Tink80

Hi, guys. I am gearing up to O still so it's go time over here and prepping, lol. Planning to BD EOD until i get that positive OPK and then hopefully some last chance BDs squeezed in after that:winkwink:
My OPKs were negative as of last night but had a small amount of EWCM. For some reason I get the EW a few days before I O and then not so much on the actual day of so I've been taking FertileCM and drinking grapefruit juice and plan on a dose of cough syrup several hours before BDing..oh and preseed too. Hope that does the trick, lol!
We found a great deal on a new place we could not pass up..which just happens to be next door. We are going to be starting moving on Saturday so I am wondering if all the stress is going to affect our chances of BFP. We really can't afford to pass this place up though..our landlord gave us first dibs and there is much more room for a baby there than in the unit we're renting now so I've gotta look at the big picture, right? Maybe the little eggy will know there's room for it now and will cooperate now! Haha...wouldn't that be nice:haha:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck tink! Maybe the move will take your mind off everything :)


----------



## bakingbabe

So glad we got temp spikes today, Luna! :)


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats on your temp spikes girls! Finally got one today myself too, but not getting too excited yet as I had a terrible nights sleep so I'm not sure how accurate it is, will just have to see how it goes over the next few days. So possibly in the TWW, glad to have some lovely ladies for company! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good spike there, bubbles! Glad to have you in the tww too. :) 
:dust:


----------



## Kmae

Lily, that's the plan!

Tink, I also only get EWCM a couple days before I O. Let me know if your regime gives you some around O time. I feel like I tried everything except for the FertileCM.

Also, I say go for it with moving into the new place! It will probably stress you out more if you don't. GL!


----------



## preg_pilot

friskyfish said:


> Hi ladies,can I join this thread please?? I'm 32 TTC #2 iv been off the pill since march with no joy xx AF was due 3days ago,but I'm gonna wait till a week till I test,as iv been late before. Iv been getting tummy cramps,similar to period pains,and terrible back ache?? I'm so scared to go to the loo,incase AF arrives.....I'm goin ti be so dissapointed,I hate,this waiting game x
> 
> Good luck to you all,let's pray we get what we want soon :) xx

Welcome :)
I had period-type cramps and a backache when I got my BFP :)
I didn´t get my line until I was 25 DPO though... 
Good luck 
:dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, wow I get busy for a few days and miss heaps!! Hope you caught it Luna and baking, and lily hope yours is out playing too!

I need to read and catch up now, hope you have all had a great week x


----------



## Veganlily

Opk lighter today-temp higher but not a true spike-thinking today is probably the o day-we shall see! Good luck ladies wherever you are in your cycle! We have two more days of dtd...;)


----------



## luna_19

3 dpo! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> 3 dpo! :happydance:

Yay! :thumbup:

Hoping to join you there tomorrow! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> 3 dpo! :happydance:

I'm one day ahead at 4 dpo! :happydance: And my temp spiked again today. Weird!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey everyone, 
Hope you are all good? Am 8dpo today had a big temp spike not sure if that is good or bad...

FX and Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Veganlily

Yay to 2ww buddies - there's gonna be a good-sized group of is in the running for May babies-fxed tight for all of us!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo to the TWW ladies! I'll keep my FX for you!!! When will you all be testing?

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I have a bunch of ics so it's early testing for me! I'll probably start at 9 or 10 dpo just for fun :)


----------



## Loukachu

pbl_ge said:


> Whoohoo to the TWW ladies! I'll keep my FX for you!!! When will you all be testing?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Not until 14dpo for me because of my long cycle x


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Yay to 2ww buddies - there's gonna be a good-sized group of is in the running for May babies-fxed tight for all of us!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Would be great if we all had May!


----------



## Veganlily

*Lou* 8dpo temp spike sounds promising!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Ugh. I finally started spotting tonight. :cry: I think after a 2 month wait :witch: is finally going to give me a visit. I figured this was coming but I am still sad. This is the official start of my break. I will still lurk and cheer everyone on but I won't be posting that much. 

I was kind of holding out hope my tests were wrong but I guess they weren't. I feel like it is never going to happen for me right now. 

:dust: to everyone waiting to o and those in the tww! I want to see some more :bfp:s soon!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry gypsy :(


----------



## Loukachu

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Ugh. I finally started spotting tonight. :cry: I think after a 2 month wait :witch: is finally going to give me a visit. I figured this was coming but I am still sad. This is the official start of my break. I will still lurk and cheer everyone on but I won't be posting that much.
> 
> I was kind of holding out hope my tests were wrong but I guess they weren't. I feel like it is never going to happen for me right now.
> 
> :dust: to everyone waiting to o and those in the tww! I want to see some more :bfp:s soon!

Hugs to you Hun xxx


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry *gypsy*-what a long cycle you've been through. I hope that the short break provides the clarity that you are both looking for and that you come back soon for your speedy bfp :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Ladies in 2ww-I finally got my real spike and I'm sure I ovulated yesterday-smep continues but count me in at 1dpo.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone on this summer weekend.


----------



## bubbles82

Nice spike lily! I've had a bit of a drop today, almost back to coverline, and have been having words with FF as it still gave me solid crosshairs and put me at 3dpo, but then the next time I looked at my chart it was showing dashed lines instead. Figured out it was because of the long gap between my positive OPK and O, so I put a second positive in and it's back to solid crosshairs. My drop is a bit worrying though, I know it's too early to really mean much but it's a lot lower than this point last cycle. Hoping it's just a one off and will be back up tomorrow.

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## bakingbabe

My temp went up today again. Pretty high temps for me at 5dpo. Only time will tell. :)


----------



## luna_19

Lily and baking all of our charts are looking great :thumbup:

Bubbles I had a big temp dip last month at 3 dpo but it shot backup the next day, hopefully hours will do the same :)


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> Lily and baking all of our charts are looking great :thumbup:
> 
> Bubbles I had a big temp dip last month at 3 dpo but it shot backup the next day, hopefully hours will do the same :)

I think it's just normal for me seeing as it happened last cycle too, keep trying to convince myself it's not bad news that it's the same as my last BFN cycle as my body won't have fully registered that it's pregnant by now if I was, as it's still too early for a little bean to have implanted. Although for some reason I already feel out this cycle.

Your charts are all looking great ladies, very jealous of them! Hopefully the BFP fairy will be generous to us all!


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Lily and baking all of our charts are looking great :thumbup:
> 
> Bubbles I had a big temp dip last month at 3 dpo but it shot backup the next day, hopefully hours will do the same :)
> 
> I think it's just normal for me seeing as it happened last cycle too, keep trying to convince myself it's not bad news that it's the same as my last BFN cycle as my body won't have fully registered that it's pregnant by now if I was, as it's still too early for a little bean to have implanted. Although for some reason I already feel out this cycle.
> 
> Your charts are all looking great ladies, very jealous of them! Hopefully the BFP fairy will be generous to us all!Click to expand...


Very early to feel out Hun, don't get disheartened. I have no idea am 9dpo and don't know whether i have symptoms or am just imagining them. Did sneexze early and was v painful like a pulling/tugging in my uterus v odd... 

Hugs to you all and FX and Baby dust xxx


----------



## luna_19

I'm having so many post o symptoms right now which is weird for it being so early, if it wasn't for my temps I would swear I o'ed earlier than cd 15! Waiting is the worst...5 days until I start testing :coffee:

A sign I have way too much time on my hands today: I'm finding it very amusing that mine and baking's temp for today is almost identical and that my temp for 4 dpo is exactly the same as last cycle...I think it's time to tear myself away from the computer and go grocery shopping now :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I'm having so many post o symptoms right now which is weird for it being so early, if it wasn't for my temps I would swear I o'ed earlier than cd 15! Waiting is the worst...5 days until I start testing :coffee:
> 
> A sign I have way too much time on my hands today: I'm finding it very amusing that mine and baking's temp for today is almost identical and that my temp for 4 dpo is exactly the same as last cycle...I think it's time to tear myself away from the computer and go grocery shopping now :haha:

OMG, that is so funny! :) And my temps are high for me at the moment so maybe it's a good sign for us!


----------



## Veganlily

*Luna, baking, Lou and bubbles*- you ladies being ahead of me in the 2ww this cycle is the only thing that's gonna keep me away from my urge to poas too early! I'll just get excited for your testing instead ;)


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> *Luna, baking, Lou and bubbles*- you ladies being ahead of me in the 2ww this cycle is the only thing that's gonna keep me away from my urge to poas too early! I'll just get excited for your testing instead ;)

Well 10dpo today and FF says my chart possibly triphasic trying not to get my hopes up... Need to wait before testing... Am sitting on my hands.

FX ladies that our temps stay high!


----------



## Loukachu

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0

Only way I can share my chart at the moment!


----------



## Veganlily

Loukachu said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0
> 
> Only way I can share my chart at the moment!

Looks great! How was yur bd timing? Did you follow smep?


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0
> 
> Only way I can share my chart at the moment!
> 
> Looks great! How was yur bd timing? Did you follow smep?Click to expand...

Missed one day I think in SMEP as we were away and exhausted lol!


----------



## Veganlily

Loukachu said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0
> 
> Only way I can share my chart at the moment!
> 
> Looks great! How was yur bd timing? Did you follow smep?Click to expand...
> 
> Missed one day I think in SMEP as we were away and exhausted lol!Click to expand...

Sounds very promising! I've been thinking this whole past 10 days that your signs in particular sound realllllyyyyy good/promising. Reminds me of *poppy* a week or so ago. Got my fx'ed for you! :happydance:

Oh-and we missed one day (yesterday) on smep too! :dohh:


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> *Luna, baking, Lou and bubbles*- you ladies being ahead of me in the 2ww this cycle is the only thing that's gonna keep me away from my urge to poas too early! I'll just get excited for your testing instead ;)

Hey Lily :)

I'm possibly not ahead of you now, FF took my crosshairs away today after a temp dip, suggesting I possibly didn't ovulate. I'm feeling really down about it as I've had two normal cycles since BCP but this one seems all over the place now. BD was timed well for when I thought O happened so I'm going to be gutted if it turns out I'm going to O later or not at all this cycle. I've had a play with FF and the crosshairs come back if my temp goes back up tomorrow, no idea what's occurring!


----------



## Veganlily

bubbles82 said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Luna, baking, Lou and bubbles*- you ladies being ahead of me in the 2ww this cycle is the only thing that's gonna keep me away from my urge to poas too early! I'll just get excited for your testing instead ;)
> 
> Hey Lily :)
> 
> I'm possibly not ahead of you now, FF took my crosshairs away today after a temp dip, suggesting I possibly didn't ovulate. I'm feeling really down about it as I've had two normal cycles since BCP but this one seems all over the place now. BD was timed well for when I thought O happened so I'm going to be gutted if it turns out I'm going to O later or not at all this cycle. I've had a play with FF and the crosshairs come back if my temp goes back up tomorrow, no idea what's occurring!Click to expand...

Your chart IS confusing!!! I think tomorrow's temperature will tell you a lot...I'd keep bd'ing eod, sweetie, until you're sure one way or the other. Maybe use opk and closely watch that cm too. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Loukachu said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0
> 
> Only way I can share my chart at the moment!
> 
> Looks great! How was yur bd timing? Did you follow smep?Click to expand...
> 
> Missed one day I think in SMEP as we were away and exhausted lol!Click to expand...

That DOES look great, Lou! Have you read this:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html
Are you having any symptoms? 



bubbles82 said:


> I'm possibly not ahead of you now, FF took my crosshairs away today after a temp dip, suggesting I possibly didn't ovulate. I'm feeling really down about it as I've had two normal cycles since BCP but this one seems all over the place now. BD was timed well for when I thought O happened so I'm going to be gutted if it turns out I'm going to O later or not at all this cycle. I've had a play with FF and the crosshairs come back if my temp goes back up tomorrow, no idea what's occurring!

Oh, Bubbles, that's so frustrating! :hugs: How long have you been off BC? 

FX for you and everyone here!!


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> *Luna, baking, Lou and bubbles*- you ladies being ahead of me in the 2ww this cycle is the only thing that's gonna keep me away from my urge to poas too early! I'll just get excited for your testing instead ;)
> 
> Hey Lily :)
> 
> I'm possibly not ahead of you now, FF took my crosshairs away today after a temp dip, suggesting I possibly didn't ovulate. I'm feeling really down about it as I've had two normal cycles since BCP but this one seems all over the place now. BD was timed well for when I thought O happened so I'm going to be gutted if it turns out I'm going to O later or not at all this cycle. I've had a play with FF and the crosshairs come back if my temp goes back up tomorrow, no idea what's occurring!Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart IS confusing!!! I think tomorrow's temperature will tell you a lot...I'd keep bd'ing eod, sweetie, until you're sure one way or the other. Maybe use opk and closely watch that cm too. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'd given up on the BD and didn't fancy trying to explain to DH that we might have to keep going, but he initiated it this morning anyway so got another sneaky BD in! But I have zero EWCM now since the few days I thought I had ovulated earlier, so it doesn't seem likely to work now. I used an OPK with FMU today just out of curiosity, I thought it would make me feel better to see a negative, but even more confusion! Even though it was FMU which I would never normally test with, it came out like this:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/21226FDE-3F4C-4FB3-9B7A-EEEDF27B6FCC-13161-000012A229AAC02E.jpg 

...which to me looks very positive, but when I tested in the same sample with a Clearblue digi to confirm, no smiley face. 
I've had a play with FF and it puts the crosshairs back if my temp goes back up tomorrow, and keeps O as the same day it showed before, so I really hope today's temp is just a one off but probably not.


----------



## Peoples22

Good luck to everyone DPO I can't wait to see some more BFP on the thread.

This is my 1st month using the fertility friend chart , hoping this month will bring some good luck.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck Lou, your chart does look great :)

:hugs: bubbles, that opk does look positive to me so good thing hubby was feeling frisky ;)

I had yet another night without a good sleep so I think that's why I had a temp dip today although I would like to believe it is an early implantation dip :lol:


----------



## Veganlily

*Bubbles*-same thing happened to me with this month cm drying but positive opk after i thought i had ovulated and the opk was right-I definitely ovulated even with way less cm-so glad you got a bd in-now romance that hubby of yours again tomorrow morning-I'm sure you can do it!! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Yes bubbles you should definitely jump hubby tomorrow, no need to tell him why ;)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey Pbl_ge am having a few symptoms but have been trying not to spot too much! Was weird yesterday when I sneezed and felt a tugging sensation, have been a little constipated, nauseous and sore bbs and have had a vein running through right breast... Been tired and having afternoon naps but who knows... Will see if my temps stay high!

Bubbles I hope that your temp goes back up tomorrow 

FX to everyone xxx


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck Lou, your chart does look great :)
> 
> :hugs: bubbles, that opk does look positive to me so good thing hubby was feeling frisky ;)
> 
> I had yet another night without a good sleep so I think that's why I had a temp dip today although I would like to believe it is an early implantation dip :lol:

My temp dipped a little bit too this morning, Luna. I'll hope for the early implantation dip too!


----------



## Loukachu

Veganlily said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3deac0
> 
> Only way I can share my chart at the moment!
> 
> Looks great! How was yur bd timing? Did you follow smep?Click to expand...
> 
> Missed one day I think in SMEP as we were away and exhausted lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very promising! I've been thinking this whole past 10 days that your signs in particular sound realllllyyyyy good/promising. Reminds me of *poppy* a week or so ago. Got my fx'ed for you! :happydance:
> 
> Oh-and we missed one day (yesterday) on smep too! :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks Lily... We will see what happens xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Hmmm maybe :witch: is not here yet, have been having cramping and very very light spotting for three days now. More wait and see I guess. All hope for this super long cycle is not lost! Today is cd85 for me, I guess I am having a typical PCOS cycle. If nothing happens by this time next week I will use my last test. :coffee: I stopped temping when FF took away my crosshairs so I have no clue where my temps are at. If they were still there I would be at 44dpo right now. :shrug:

Good luck everyone in the tww! I am crossing my fingers for all of you and sending out truckloads of :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Luna, baking and Lou, I'm loving all your charts! I def think I spy some implantation dips! Fingers crossed for you all ladies, surely there's at least one BFP in there, hopefully more!

Sorry you're having a tough time gypsy, you've probably said it before but have you been for docs advice etc?

I am still wondering what's going on with my crazy cycle, temp up today so FF has given me the crosshairs back and put me at 5dpo. Woke up feeling sick as a dog, I wonder if it has anything to do with MIL's cooking last night? :rofl: 
I'm assuming that random OPK was a dodgy test and not quite positive, the digis are more reliable and showed negative in the same urine. I tested a few hours later in the afternoon and it was negative, very strange. I've had no other signs of O if it was actually delayed, no more O pain, no more EWCM, and no definite positive OPK...


----------



## luna_19

Great news bubbles :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

bubbles82 said:


> Sorry you're having a tough time gypsy, you've probably said it before but have you been for docs advice etc?

I would love to go but I am having all kinds of trouble with my insurance right now because OH and I aren't married. It wouldn't be an issue at all if we were or if I were pregnant, but that's not the case. We're working on remedying the marriage part though, just have to tie up a few loose ends first. :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey gypsy!
Bubbles glad your crosshairs have returned!

I had a temp dip today but was awake at 3:30 am and got up to use the toilet and took a while to get back to sleep and then alarm goes at 6:30 for my temp! 

We will see what happens think I am having the usual per AF sweats though when I wake up so may be out...


----------



## Newbie32

Hi there ladies!

Luna & Baking its so great that you two are by each others sides again in this TWW - I am hoping that you will also be BFP buddies this cycle as well! Everything crossed for you too!

Lou - looking GREAT!!!

lily cant wait to see those crosshairs - you will be right behind them!

Gypsy this has been a tough cycle for you hun, i really hope that it sorts itself out for you quick smart now xx

Yay for crosshairs returning bubbles! Nothing like waiting and waiting for them to appear and then damn FF takes them away again!!!!! Glad to see they have returned to their rightful places xx

I know I have missed some of you but am just reading now to catch up! 

I had a busy weekend and yesterday i went for a 130km cycle...(took me 5.5 hours to ride it) and i was exhausted afterwards!!! 

I should be getting close to pos opk's today (but forgot to bring some with me so have to wait until i get home to check)

I hope everyone is well and cant wait to see some more BFPs here really soon!


----------



## Veganlily

Hi *newbie*-good to see you!! Hope that egg comes out to play SOON and yay for a long cycle of another type!

*Gypsy*-Hun you gotta keep us posted!

*Bubbles*-glad you're back in the 2ww according to ff...keep us posted but that seems right to me!

*Luna and baking*-what day will y'all start testing??

I am going to wait to see what temperatures do to determine whether I even make it to testing this cycle but if things look promising I plan to test on Wednesday September 5. Good luck on this Monday and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hello ladies, can I join this thread please? I'm 30, DH and I got married in June and have been ttc for 2 years. This cycle in cycle 6 on clomid (I have pcos) so need all the luck in the world for this month to be our month!


----------



## luna_19

Welcome natasha :)

I'll probably start testing on Thursday, yes I know it's way too early but i find there is less pressure and I don't get so disappointed that way :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hi *newbie*-good to see you!! Hope that egg comes out to play SOON and yay for a long cycle of another type!
> 
> *Gypsy*-Hun you gotta keep us posted!
> 
> *Bubbles*-glad you're back in the 2ww according to ff...keep us posted but that seems right to me!
> 
> *Luna and baking*-what day will y'all start testing??
> 
> I am going to wait to see what temperatures do to determine whether I even make it to testing this cycle but if things look promising I plan to test on Wednesday September 5. Good luck on this Monday and :dust: to all!!

I have no idea when I'll test yet. I'm trying to take it day by day so I don't get my hopes up so high this month. But I'm not entirely sure if I can keep up that thought for too long though. :) 

And Lily, are you right behind us now? Did FF give you crosshairs yet? I'm 7dpo with a little teeny dip this morning but I woke up an hour before my alarm and could not get back to sleep properly. Hopefully, tomorrow's temp will be a little higher.

Welcome, natasha! :wave:


----------



## bubbles82

Hi Natasha, welcome to the thread! :) I'm in the UK too, whereabouts are you? I'm also 30 and just got married in May, you should join the babydancin newlyweds thread too! 

Hey Newbie, I'm very impressed with your biking! Don't think I could go so far, I'm tired just thinking about it! 
Yeah it was very frustrating when I waited so long for the crosshairs and they got snatched away, hopefully they'll stay this time as I was getting worried something was going horribly wrong with me! Even if I don't get a BFP it's always a relief to know I at least ovulate!

Lou - I'm glad the crosshairs came back too, although just taking it a day at a time at the moment, not convinced they're here to stay yet! I hope you're not out yet, maybe the sweats are due to the restless sleep, I've been waking up through the night for a few nights now, and keep waking up too early before my temp alarm, so no wonder my chart is a little crazy! I think it plays on my mind during my sleep that I have to temp and I worry about what it will be! 

Gypsy - that must be annoying sometimes about the insurance, I think that's one of the only things I like about the UK, we don't have to worry about that but it sounds like it can be really difficult for you guys. Keep working on the other half to sort it out! :)

Lily - thanks, I hope it is right and I am in the 2WW and stay there! It's hard enough without not even knowing if I'm a genuine member yet! I think I'm also due to test around September 5th, but it sounds like you're a bit like me and try to wait to see what AF appears to be doing!

Baking - fingers crossed you get your temp rise again tomorrow, it's frustrating waking up too early to get an accurate temp! I'm also taking it day by day, especially with this crazy chart I'm having! I'm not a massive fan of testing and would rather wait it out if I can.

Luna - your method kind of makes sense too, although I'm still a scaredy cat with the tests!

Babydust to all you lovely ladies! xx


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey bubbles, I live in Leicestershire. How long have you been ttc? Did you have any post wedding blues? 

Thank you all for the warm welcome, babydust to you all.


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies how are you all. Can't decide if I am in or out but had a fab day out with friends today and feel much better in myself. 

Slight temp dip threw me for a bit today but will see what happens tomorrow, just hope I sleep!

FX to you all and welcome Natasha xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Natasha, we've been TTC since just before the wedding so just coming up 4 months, but only on cycle 3 as they've been longer since I came off BCP. 

I didn't really have post wedding blues, long story but my wedding seemed a bit cursed and I was kind of glad when it was over in the end! I loved the day but I made a bit of a bigger project out of it than I expected and also had a lot less help with it than I expected, so it was a stressful year of planning! I decided to make a lot of things by hand including my invites, favours, order of the day cards, confetti cones, table plan, table name cards, candy buffet labels etc, as well as working a stressful job with full time shifts. Three weeks before the wedding I was in a bad car accident and broke my ankle, and the week before my friend who was doing my hair broke her thumb!

I am starting to get a bit sad it's over now, over 3 months later, now we have the video and things back, but I also feel sad it didn't quite go how I would've liked when I ended up in plaster!

How about you?

Lou - glad you had a nice day and I really hope you get some good sleep!

I've been chart stalking on FF tonight and can't seem to find any that look anything like my craziness this cycle, and I can't seem to find any BFP charts with dips below the coverline so early on, so I'm almost positive I'm out this cycle already. I know you're still in til the witch shows and all that, I just really can't imagine not just knowing I was pregnant, even though I have no idea what it feels like! So I'm staying positive for you girls here in the TWW instead, I've got a good feeling that someone is going to get a BFP very soon!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, ladies! BFP land is so wrenching! Everyone over on the first trimester forum is constantly freaking out about possibly miscarrying, and it's nearly impossible to not worry about it. There are actually a fair number described over there, and one never knows whether to read or stay the heck away. 

I had a not insubstantial amount of spotting today, and pretty much sprinted over to the ObGyn in hysterics. They said it could still all be fine and that my cervix looked fully closed, but the ultrasound was inconclusive. I looked pregnant, but they couldn't locate the gestational sac, which apparently isn't unusual for 5 1/2 weeks, and the lab had closed so I couldn't get blood tests done. So, maybe I'm miscarrying, and maybe I'm totally freaking out for nothing. Either way, I'm a total wreck. I can't even imagine what I would have done if this had happened tomorrow when I'm supposed to be teaching. I guess you have to go through this phase to get to the end goal, but it's no picnic. 

Anyway, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I needed to share. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you TWW ladies. I've been stalking!

Bubbles, I've always heard it can take a few months for your cycle to sort itself out after BC. I hope yours settles quickly, or better yet this is your month!

Lou, still sounds promising!

Welcome, Natasha, and :dust: to you!

Gypsy, keep us posted. Especially about what sounds like potential wedding bells!!!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: pbl, I hope everything is ok


----------



## bakingbabe

oh, pbl! I hope everything is okay. Keeping u in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, ladies! BFP land is so wrenching! Everyone over on the first trimester forum is constantly freaking out about possibly miscarrying, and it's nearly impossible to not worry about it. There are actually a fair number described over there, and one never knows whether to read or stay the heck away.
> 
> I had a not insubstantial amount of spotting today, and pretty much sprinted over to the ObGyn in hysterics. They said it could still all be fine and that my cervix looked fully closed, but the ultrasound was inconclusive. I looked pregnant, but they couldn't locate the gestational sac, which apparently isn't unusual for 5 1/2 weeks, and the lab had closed so I couldn't get blood tests done. So, maybe I'm miscarrying, and maybe I'm totally freaking out for nothing. Either way, I'm a total wreck. I can't even imagine what I would have done if this had happened tomorrow when I'm supposed to be teaching. I guess you have to go through this phase to get to the end goal, but it's no picnic.
> 
> Anyway, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I needed to share.
> 
> I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you TWW ladies. I've been stalking!
> 
> Bubbles, I've always heard it can take a few months for your cycle to sort itself out after BC. I hope yours settles quickly, or better yet this is your month!
> 
> Lou, still sounds promising!
> 
> Welcome, Natasha, and :dust: to you!
> 
> Gypsy, keep us posted. Especially about what sounds like potential wedding bells!!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!

We have been talking about it for three years now and I have a ring but I was married to someone else and it was a very bad relationship so my ex refuses to sign the divorce papers. As soon as that loose end is tied up we are planning on getting married. I want to have my wedding august of next year. 

Good luck to you. I hope that everything is ok with your little bean. Sometimes information does more harm than good :shrug:


----------



## Veganlily

Hang in there *pbl* and keep us posted....:hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl,

So sorry to hear you're having a bit of a tough time, it's something I really worry about especially after joining the forum and realising just how common it can be, it's so unfair to finally get your BFP and not be able to sit back and enjoy it. I'm sure you'll be fine, it is also very common to get a bit of a bleed now and then for no bad reason. When I was on honeymoon in Florida we met up with a friend who was out there who found out she was pregnant before she went, and she woke up one morning to find a bleed and ended up rushing to he hospital. We were all so worried but everything was fine, and she's nearly 6 months now. 

I know my chart worries are vey insignificant compared to your concerns right now, but I also expected them to be all over the place after coming off BCP, it just worries me that last cycle seemed pretty straightforward, but now I've got past the 3 month mark they're now starting to look a bit crazy! Makes me worry there's something wrong with me. I had another dip today and I think FF will take the crosshairs away again if it goes any lower, even if I can't get pregnant it's a small comfort to at least see a chart that shows I ovulate.

Fingers crossed for you anyway, you and your little bean will be in my thoughts, hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly so you can start to relax a bit more. Although that's probably easier said than done, I don't think I could relax til the baby was in my arms, or maybe until the baby was 18!


----------



## Loukachu

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, ladies! BFP land is so wrenching! Everyone over on the first trimester forum is constantly freaking out about possibly miscarrying, and it's nearly impossible to not worry about it. There are actually a fair number described over there, and one never knows whether to read or stay the heck away.
> 
> I had a not insubstantial amount of spotting today, and pretty much sprinted over to the ObGyn in hysterics. They said it could still all be fine and that my cervix looked fully closed, but the ultrasound was inconclusive. I looked pregnant, but they couldn't locate the gestational sac, which apparently isn't unusual for 5 1/2 weeks, and the lab had closed so I couldn't get blood tests done. So, maybe I'm miscarrying, and maybe I'm totally freaking out for nothing. Either way, I'm a total wreck. I can't even imagine what I would have done if this had happened tomorrow when I'm supposed to be teaching. I guess you have to go through this phase to get to the end goal, but it's no picnic.
> 
> Anyway, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I needed to share.
> 
> I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you TWW ladies. I've been stalking!
> 
> Bubbles, I've always heard it can take a few months for your cycle to sort itself out after BC. I hope yours settles quickly, or better yet this is your month!
> 
> Lou, still sounds promising!
> 
> Welcome, Natasha, and :dust: to you!
> 
> Gypsy, keep us posted. Especially about what sounds like potential wedding bells!!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!

Hey Pbl, 
big hugs to you, sorry to hear about all the stress you are going through. It is always the unknown that is tough. Are you going back to the doc? Xx


----------



## Loukachu

Well my temp went back up today as I actually slept. Am now 12dpo but am convinced AF is going to come. Waking up sweaty and backache for the past two days... AF signs


----------



## Natashaa1

Oh Pbl thinking of you and keeping crossed that's all is well! 

Bubbles try not to worry as that will only make your cycle worse it's normal for it to take a while for your body to readjust after BC! I had 3 normalise cycles then mine went crazy which is when I realised I had pcos. Actually thinking back now I think I always new I did and that I would have a job concieving! 

Lou your not out till the witch shows up fingers crossed its your month 

Gypsy - wedding bless how exciting


----------



## pbl_ge

Thaks, ladies. I'm almost certain at this point that I'm miscarrying, but I won't be sure for a few days.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

pbl_ge said:


> Thaks, ladies. I'm almost certain at this point that I'm miscarrying, but I won't be sure for a few days.

:hugs: I am so sorry. Fx that your bean hangs on. Please keep us updated. We are all here for you.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Thaks, ladies. I'm almost certain at this point that I'm miscarrying, but I won't be sure for a few days.

Really sorry pbl, I hope you're wrong though. You're both still in my thoughts, we're all willing that little bean on to stay put.


----------



## luna_19

Oh pbl I hope you're wrong :hugs:

Lou lots of people feel like af is about to arrive and then get their bfp!

7 dpo and my bbs are giant and sore, started around 4 dpo which is crazy early, hope it's a good sign :)


----------



## bubbles82

Sounds good Luna, I hope it's a good sign! I'm 6dpo and no symptoms, I had nausea and slight cramps yesterday but they've both gone now. Looking back on my chart last cycle I had a lot of nausea and cramps after O, and I know people say its a good sign when things are different to an AF cycle, but I'm really convinced I'm out this month, I'm not even convinced I ovulated at all now. My temperature is down again today, and through my consultations with Dr Google I have now added to my concerns the fact that my temperatures are always below average normal temperature this cycle, even after suspected O. 

I've made an appointment with my doctor tomorrow to discuss an unrelated issue, but while I'm there I think I'm going to mention my TTC concerns and see what the chances are of getting some day 21 blood tests done. I'm half expecting to get laughed out of the office as I've only been trying for 4 months, but tomorrow is conveniently my equivalent of CD21 so it would be great if they would do that while I'm there. I don't know if it's something they would do this early on or just for those who've been trying over a year, but it seems crazy that I'd have to wait that long to find out I could have a hormone issue that could be easily spotted and fixed now, rather than try aimlessly.

Natasha, how did you know you had PCOS?


----------



## Loukachu

pbl_ge said:


> Thaks, ladies. I'm almost certain at this point that I'm miscarrying, but I won't be sure for a few days.

Hey Pbl, Thinking of you Hun keep us posted. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Sounds good Luna, I hope it's a good sign! I'm 6dpo and no symptoms, I had nausea and slight cramps yesterday but they've both gone now. Looking back on my chart last cycle I had a lot of nausea and cramps after O, and I know people say its a good sign when things are different to an AF cycle, but I'm really convinced I'm out this month, I'm not even convinced I ovulated at all now. My temperature is down again today, and through my consultations with Dr Google I have now added to my concerns the fact that my temperatures are always below average normal temperature this cycle, even after suspected O.
> 
> I've made an appointment with my doctor tomorrow to discuss an unrelated issue, but while I'm there I think I'm going to mention my TTC concerns and see what the chances are of getting some day 21 blood tests done. I'm half expecting to get laughed out of the office as I've only been trying for 4 months, but tomorrow is conveniently my equivalent of CD21 so it would be great if they would do that while I'm there. I don't know if it's something they would do this early on or just for those who've been trying over a year, but it seems crazy that I'd have to wait that long to find out I could have a hormone issue that could be easily spotted and fixed now, rather than try aimlessly.
> 
> Natasha, how did you know you had PCOS?

Hey bubbles, it seems like a really sensible idea to chat to your doctor tomorrow and I don't see why they wouldnt do bloods for you. Surely they would want to check things out if you are raising concerns. Hope you get a sympathetic doc! xxx


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Oh pbl I hope you're wrong :hugs:
> 
> Lou lots of people feel like af is about to arrive and then get their bfp!
> 
> 7 dpo and my bbs are giant and sore, started around 4 dpo which is crazy early, hope it's a good sign :)

Thanks Luna, not out yet as you say... Will see what happens. Who knows with the symptoms


----------



## Natashaa1

Bubbles I'd done some research and had quite a lot of the symptoms although I'm not really overweight. When I went to see the doctor I told him my concern was that I had pcos and not that we were TTC. This convinced him to test me and once diagnosed with pcos they referred us to the fs I think this meant we were referred a lot quicker than a couple who just said they were TTC. A lot of docs will say 2 years TTC is normal and if your a little overweight try to lose weight before they even consider any tests! How long we're you on BC for?


----------



## bubbles82

Natashaa1 said:


> Bubbles I'd done some research and had quite a lot of the symptoms although I'm not really overweight. When I went to see the doctor I told him my concern was that I had pcos and not that we were TTC. This convinced him to test me and once diagnosed with pcos they referred us to the fs I think this meant we were referred a lot quicker than a couple who just said they were TTC. A lot of docs will say 2 years TTC is normal and if your a little overweight try to lose weight before they even consider any tests! How long we're you on BC for?

I'm not overweight at all, and I don't think I have many of the classic symptoms of PCOS but for some reason it sticks in my mind. I was on BCP for two years before TTC, I've always had regular breaks from it as I didn't want to take it long term and then struggle to get my cycles back on track. I just don't feel like I've got 2 years to sit around waiting to be able to seek help if it gets that far, I'm nearly 31 and was hoping to have my family compete by 35!


----------



## Natashaa1

Have your cycles on breaks always been regular? I think your probably worrying for no reason  x


----------



## bubbles82

Natashaa1 said:


> Have your cycles on breaks always been regular? I think your probably worrying for no reason  x

As far as I can remember they have, you're probably right. I'm just trying to find an explanation for my all over the place charts!

How are things going with you x


----------



## Natashaa1

bubbles82 said:


> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Have your cycles on breaks always been regular? I think your probably worrying for no reason  x
> 
> As far as I can remember they have, you're probably right. I'm just trying to find an explanation for my all over the place charts!
> 
> How are things going with you xClick to expand...

CD10 for me lots of hot flushes with the clomid and got a headache today but other than that all good. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. It's funny you spend your whole life trying not to get pregnant and then as soon as you want to you can't! I never imagined it would be this hard ever!


----------



## bubbles82

Natashaa1 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Have your cycles on breaks always been regular? I think your probably worrying for no reason  x
> 
> As far as I can remember they have, you're probably right. I'm just trying to find an explanation for my all over the place charts!
> 
> How are things going with you xClick to expand...
> 
> CD10 for me lots of hot flushes with the clomid and got a headache today but other than that all good. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. It's funny you spend your whole life trying not to get pregnant and then as soon as you want to you can't! I never imagined it would be this hard ever!Click to expand...

Yeah that thought drives me mad at the moment, I was always so paranoid about getting pregnant when I was younger, I used to use BCP and condoms and still worry! They make it sound like it's so easy and can happen anytime, i now realise it would've probably been quite easy to avoid getting pregnant without using any form of contraception!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh PBL....i am so sorry to hear this, i have everything crossed that it isnt the case and that bean is hanging in there hun xxx

Luna - sounds FAB! Esp if sore bbs isnt normal for you! I reckon this could be your month hun!!!

Lou I hope you are hanging in there too and that the :witch: is staying away!

How is everyone elses tww going? It would seem that I am about to join you ladies...

My opk didnt turn positive until today, but i also had a big temp spike with my v temps, but not so much with my oral temps!!!! In fact, no spike at all with my o temps...anyways, time will tell for me...

I hope everyone is having a good week x


----------



## Clarkeyness

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, ladies! BFP land is so wrenching! Everyone over on the first trimester forum is constantly freaking out about possibly miscarrying, and it's nearly impossible to not worry about it. There are actually a fair number described over there, and one never knows whether to read or stay the heck away.
> 
> I had a not insubstantial amount of spotting today, and pretty much sprinted over to the ObGyn in hysterics. They said it could still all be fine and that my cervix looked fully closed, but the ultrasound was inconclusive. I looked pregnant, but they couldn't locate the gestational sac, which apparently isn't unusual for 5 1/2 weeks, and the lab had closed so I couldn't get blood tests done. So, maybe I'm miscarrying, and maybe I'm totally freaking out for nothing. Either way, I'm a total wreck. I can't even imagine what I would have done if this had happened tomorrow when I'm supposed to be teaching. I guess you have to go through this phase to get to the end goal, but it's no picnic.
> 
> Anyway, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I needed to share.
> 
> I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you TWW ladies. I've been stalking!
> 
> Bubbles, I've always heard it can take a few months for your cycle to sort itself out after BC. I hope yours settles quickly, or better yet this is your month!
> 
> Lou, still sounds promising!
> 
> Welcome, Natasha, and :dust: to you!
> 
> Gypsy, keep us posted. Especially about what sounds like potential wedding bells!!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!

Pbl, I hope your doing ok:hugs: I kknow this trimester is stressful and I also worry about having a miscarriage as my levels are still on the low side. Maybe your progesterone is low? That causes spotting and i know a lot of people that have spotted during the first trimester. i am also trying to relax but it is hard. Thinking and praying everything is ok with you:hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well in the TWW!!! Looking forward to seeing more :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Pbl....hang in there! Have faith in your little bean. :flower: :dust::dust::dust:

I am currently in CD 13, of this craziness we put ourselves through monthly! I still have not gotten a positive OPK, but I normally do not until CD 16. This TWW may be the death of me!

I hope everyone is doing well and :dust: to you all!


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies, not sure if you remember me...but I am back in this thread from the expecting thread. I unfortunately miscarried my precious baby at 7 weeks. That was about 5 and a half weeks ago and I haven't been able to read any of these threads until now. It was a natural miscarriage so the Docs said there is no reason to wait unless I dont feel emotionally ready. As it took us a year to fall pregnant the first time we didn't want to waste anymore time so have been continuing bd without any protection. I am still waiting for my period to come and I have only just stopped getting positive tests in the last few days, so hopefully af is on it's way so that I can see where I am in my cycles again.
How are all of you ladies doing? Sounds like there are a lot of you in the 2ww!!! How exciting!
Pbl...I am sure everything will be fine for you! Bleeding is very common in pregnancy...if you have any questions, feel free to ask me. Sending lots of prayers your way that your bean sticks!
Baby dust to all of you


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

babysa - so sorry to hear about your loss. I know its terrible circumstances but welcome back.

Pbl - sending you tons of positive thoughts for a sticky bean.

gypsy - sorry about your ex but an august wedding sounds lovely. 

Natasha - welcome. I've got pcos too and this was my first (failed) round of clomid. Are you taking it at night? I've read it helps with symptoms

Bubble - ask for the bloods. It doesn't hurt to know even if it isn't pcos it can put your worries to rest

newbie - really impressed with how fit you are. Keep up the good work and you'll be an wonderful role model to your little one (at me!)

how is evryone else doing? And when are you testing?

afm - bloods came back that I didn't even O on the clomid. Threw me a bit since I was convinced I had. Now I need to wait for af before I can go back and no idea when that will be. Back to BDing for me.


----------



## Veganlily

*Pbl*-please keep us posted and hoping for your sticky bean.

*babysa*-I'm so sorry about your loss-I can see how coming here would be hard. We are here for you and praying for your next bfp to come swiftly and be sticky. :hugs:

*Newbie*-yeah I'd guess you ovulated or are going to today-good job! :thumbup:

How are my 2ww buddies? Nothing much is happening with me at only 5dpo other than extreme irritability but I think that is due to a million things unrelated to ttc. Not feeling much in the way of symptoms but working hard not to spot them either. Party doesn't really get started until after 8dpo or so anyway (in my experience) but I'll continue to lurk around here waiting for this thread to explode with some :bfp:! This cycle for various reasons I'll actually be just as happy with a bfn, in part because of a trip in early October that would otherwise involve lots of wine and champagne!


----------



## sasha0430

So I have gone to RE yesterday....and left cryingI have just recently started seeing REbefore that I was prescribed Clomid for 5 months and it did not work for meit has actually messed me upI only had 21 day progesterone check with it and no ultra sounds.so when I have seen RE he has told me to get my CD 3 blood work done and I was scheduled for ultra sound to make sure things are going on no cysts and suchwell my blood work showed that now I have hypothyroidismI believe Clomid caused that since my thyroid was fine when they did blood work a year agoRE said probably not but who knowsso now I am on meds for thatalso my blood work showed that I have low egg reservehe did not explain much just said he did not expect to see that in the women my age (34) and has sent me for more blood worknot really explained what that meansI goggled it and I should have known better then to do thatanyhow u/s showed two cysts that RE referred as huge when he was talking to resident studentI was like what do you mean hugeHe said about 5mm or 6mm anyway again I have no idea what that meansall I know now is that I have waited $140.00 on Femara this month as I have already taken it since he has gave it to me because he did not anticipate this many problems as he considers me to be young &#61514;..also I have to get my thyroid under control and am going for another u/s in October to see if the cysts are gonehe believes it was from Clomid and is hoping they will go away if not I have to go back on birth controlWHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!...birth control but I do not have time for that time is ticking I JUST WANT A BABYIs that to much to ask forI swear this is turning into a nightmareo yea and as I was leaving there was a lady in the car with an infant that was chewing on a cigarette packREALLY!!!! What in the world is going onanyway thanks for letting me ventI am just very tired and existedall I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry but got to workI hope beach trip in September will help me relax some and forget about all thisGL to all of you and I will check once in a while to see those BFPs


----------



## bakingbabe

*Pbl*, I hope your bean is hanging in there. Keep us posted, hon. 

*Babysa*, I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I can imagine how hard it was to come back here. Just know we are here for you. 

*Sasha*, I'm so sorry to hear you are having all that trouble with the RE. 

Afm, I'm 9dpo and my temp did a nice spike up again. My temps have been high for me since about 3dpo. I have a bit of light cramping this morning and that's about it. The earliest I will test is about 12 dpo.

Oh and still waiting to hear about my progesterone test results. I hate waiting on these things.


----------



## luna_19

I'm so sorry for your loss babysa :hugs:

How frustrating sasha and zeez :hugs:

Pbl hope you're doing well

Well temp still going up today :)


----------



## Newbie32

Looking good baking & luna!!!!!

Babysa i am so sorry for your loss, and i really hope that you are able to move on to your next cycle soon x

Sasha im sorry about the RE....it sounds like you have had a very tough day x

I hope everyone is having a great week, and that the tww's are going quickly for all!

AFM, my temp popped back down again so who knows what the deal is!!!


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here since last week as I was getting really anxious waiting to O and seeing my temps going up and down (I normally O on CD12-16, but this cycle seemed to be late on CD18)...

*pbl_ge, Sasha, babysa* - :hugs: :hugs:

*Newbie* - argh, temping can be so frustrating! Maybe today's little dip is an O dip? I get that sometimes on the day I seem to O...

*Lily *- we seem to have ovulated on the same day last Friday!!

*Baking, Luna* - your charts are looking good, you guys are a few days ahead in the TWW!

Hi to everyone else I've missed! :hi:


----------



## bakingbabe

I got my progestrone test results back and everything is within normal ranges saying I ovulated. The dr has given me a choice to continue on the same course we're on (timed bd) or go on clomid to help produce a higher quality ovulation. Does anyone have experience with clomid that could give me some insight on if this is a good choice? I know the side effects are definitely something to be concerned about. And part of me is struggling with this because I haven't given up hope on this cycle yet.


----------



## luna_19

Great news baking! :)

If I was given the option of starting clomid now I think I would still give it a few months, I think there is only a limited number of times you can use it and I've heard lots of stories of people developing problems that they didn't have before like cysts. That's just me though, you should do whatever feels right :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Great news baking! :)
> 
> If I was given the option of starting clomid now I think I would still give it a few months, I think there is only a limited number of times you can use it and I've heard lots of stories of people developing problems that they didn't have before like cysts. That's just me though, you should do whatever feels right :)

Thanks, Luna. I have been reading some and the dr is supposed to call back and talk about an HSG as well so there is a lot going on here atm! DH was initially against it but I started telling him more about it (after researching online, the nurse really confused me) and he told me it was up to me. And I have had a cyst before so I certainly don't want to encourage that!


----------



## Breezy81

*Baking* Feel free to message me about clomid if you want to. I took it for 6 months. I have done hours and hours of research. Did they mention femera? It's certainly a good thing your progestrone level showed ovulation, that's awesome! Don't give up hope on this cycle, you know you timed bd and you ovulated. When are they doing your hcg test? 

*Luna* Your temp going up is a great sign, along with several other things you mentioned recently. I hope this is your month! I'm in the back ground routing you on! When are you starting testing?

*Babysa* I am so thrilled to see you made it back so soon, I've been waiting to see you here. So sorry for what you have been through. :hugs:

*Sasha* Sorry you are having a rough time. Hang in there girle. :flower:

*Newbie* Have you been using opk's too or just tempting? Tempting drove me insane, my temps were always over the place. 

*Lily* Where are you going in October?

Zee I didn't O my first round of clomid either. Did they increase your dose? I took mine different than they prescribed it to me the last 2 months and got a really strong O. Most people aren't ok with changing things like that but it certainly worked for me.

So many of you in the tww, I'm so excited for those :bfp:s to roll in! :dust: to you all.


----------



## sasha0430

bakingbabe said:


> I got my progestrone test results back and everything is within normal ranges saying I ovulated. The dr has given me a choice to continue on the same course we're on (timed bd) or go on clomid to help produce a higher quality ovulation. Does anyone have experience with clomid that could give me some insight on if this is a good choice? I know the side effects are definitely something to be concerned about. And part of me is struggling with this because I haven't given up hope on this cycle yet.

Everyone is different and Clomid works for some great however it did not work for me...I have also ovulated on my own and was given Clomid...on it I ovulated twice with high progesterone...I have not been monitored on it beside 21 day progesterone level...I was one of those that developed cysts, never had them prior to taking Clomid... and my thyroid got messed up...I do not blame the doc because I would take it even with knowing all side effects because I was so desperate to have a baby...if you decide to get on it make sure they do u/s to make sure you do not have any cysts...however I hope you get your BFP this month so that you do not even have to make that choice...


----------



## luna_19

Breezy it's so nice to see my old cycle buddy checking in :hugs:

I'm starting testing tomorrow :D


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks for the info, *Sasha*. I want to speak to the doctor again before deciding anything because it can be such a hard drug to be on and I am sensitive to hormones (never could handle BC well) which makes it even harder to judge how I would be. I certainly don't want to make DH mad right before I need him!!

And Breezy, I'm not sure when she would want the HSG test but I imagine it'll be soon.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Breezy it's so nice to see my old cycle buddy checking in :hugs:
> 
> I'm starting testing tomorrow :D

You go, girl! I'm too chicken to test early. :)


----------



## Peoples22

luna_19 said:


> Breezy it's so nice to see my old cycle buddy checking in :hugs:
> 
> I'm starting testing tomorrow :D

good luck luna!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck luna! FX for you hun xxx

And you too baking, for Sunday xx

Who else is testing soon? Bubbles how many dpo are you?

Im pretty sure Lily was going to wait for af? Im struggling to keep up atm!!!

XX


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, 
Really busy this week and 3dayx of Paralympics for me now, long days and late nights!
14dpo today but still 2 days before AF due and my cycle was odd last month so waiting it out. 

FX for everyone in the 2ww!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks guys.

Breezy - doc told me to come in again when AF appears. Figure he will increase it but not sure.


----------



## Breezy81

*Zee* I was hoping they would give you something to start, I had really long cycles I completely feel your pain. They started forcing mine on after I started clomid at 35days I started prometrium, eventually they became shorter with the stronger dose of clomid. I'll keep check in on you, hopefully she will come soon so you can move onto the next cycle. 

*Luna* You are very brave, can't wait until you see that :bfp: GL and lots and lots of :dust: 

*Baking* I would def. have the HSG done before you start anything. My doctor wanted to start clomid before but I refused until I had that test done because I didn't want to take meds. for now reason. I would ask about Femera, it's not as popular however the risks are lower and it's made more for a stronger ovulation, from what my doc says. I hated bc too I haven't been on it in 10years. 

Hope everyone is doing well, I'll be checking in a lot over the next few days waiting for all of you in the tww!


----------



## luna_19

Well bfn at 9 dpo as expected...come on 10 dpo!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sasha- I totally understand what your going through. Seeing people with kids and smoking around them or smoking when they are pregnant..and all i could think of is how do these people have kids and not give a shit about them and all i want is a healthy baby and I would never do anything to harm them. Crazy world it is!! Praying for you hun, it will happen!!! :hugs:

Baking- I just tried clomid for one month with an IUI though which I think is what did the trick for my :bfp: i would totally recommend it!! :hugs:

Thinking and praying for more :bfp:!


----------



## bakingbabe

So the dr wants to see me tomorrow to discuss our options. It's feels really strange to talk about our options when this month isn't over yet! But it'll be nice to have a plan in place if we need to. 

This isn't helping my tww stress!!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies, hope everyone is ok. I feel like I've been missing for a while as I'm finding things a bit confusing at the moment and don't want to burden your lovely thread with my troubles. I've probably only been gone a day since I last posted, just feels like a long time!

Luna & Baking - good luck, fingers crossed for you!

Lou - what do you do to be busy with the Paralympics if you don't mind me asking? I've been watching today, I can't believe those guys can ride a bike with one leg or arm, I struggle with all my limbs, very impressed! I hope AF stays away for you too.

Newbie - I should be 9dpo today, but FF took away my crosshairs this morning :cry:

I'd already considered myself out this cycle a while ago, but not feeling positive at all right now. My chart is absolute madness! FF seems convinced I've not even ovulated yet, although I'm still convinced it was CD22. I've had no signs of it since so I don't think it was just slightly delayed like some have suggested. It was either CD22 or just not happening at all, no idea what to think or if I'm in the TWW at all anymore.

I had a doctors appointment yesterday in relation to a separate matter, and while I was there I mentioned my chart and concerns, and asked if I could have a day 21 blood test at some point just to rule out any hormonal issues that could be easily sorted. She basically wasn't really listening to me and said she wouldn't do anything at all until I had been trying for over a year. 

My friend who gave birth in July came to visit today with her baby boy, it was lovely to see them both but it was like 20 questions again about when I'm going to have a baby, so I felt I had to lie again about wanting to clear our debt first, and then she told me about a colleague who'd visited her and was asking about labour and pregnancy, who she suspected might be TTC but didn't want to ask as 'it's a bit rude and you don't know what people might be going through'...!!

Hope to see some BFPs from the rest of you soon! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Ladies&#8230;just popping by to see how everyone is doing. I'm missing all of you over at Expecting! :hugs: FX you'll be there soon!
:dust:

*Lily* - your chart looks great. Nice little dip right on time for implantation :hugs:

*Baking* - so are you still planning on testing on Saturday? FX for you! :hugs: Chart looks good again&#8230;a bit different though right? And I hope all the planning with your doc is for nothing and ends up being a big waste of time!!!! :winkwink: But go do it as it will be nice to know you have a plan 'just in case'. :hugs:

*Newbie* - hang in there! :hugs:

*Babysa* - so glad you are back to TTC. Big hugs for what you've been through and best of luck in the near future! Hope to see you back at Expecting soon :hugs:

*Lou* - everything crossed for you!! Hope the :witch: stays away from you this time!!!!! Keep us posted. And good luck with the paralympics :hugs:

Big big hugs to *Bubbles* :hugs: I do hope your crosshairs come back!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Ladiesjust popping by to see how everyone is doing. I'm missing all of you over at Expecting! :hugs: FX you'll be there soon!
> :dust:
> 
> *Lily* - your chart looks great. Nice little dip right on time for implantation :hugs:
> 
> *Baking* - so are you still planning on testing on Saturday? FX for you! :hugs: Chart looks good againa bit different though right? And I hope all the planning with your doc is for nothing and ends up being a big waste of time!!!! :winkwink: But go do it as it will be nice to know you have a plan 'just in case'. :hugs:
> 
> *Newbie* - hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> *Babysa* - so glad you are back to TTC. Big hugs for what you've been through and best of luck in the near future! Hope to see you back at Expecting soon :hugs:
> 
> *Lou* - everything crossed for you!! Hope the :witch: stays away from you this time!!!!! Keep us posted. And good luck with the paralympics :hugs:
> 
> Big big hugs to *Bubbles* :hugs: I do hope your crosshairs come back!!!!!


Yep, *MrsChezek*, my chart is a bit different this month, temps are pretty high this month. They are doing a back and forth from 98.4 to 98.1/98.2. So nice to see you checking in on us! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: bubbles, some people are so insensitive! I guess I'm lucky that we've been saying we wouldn't have kids for so long nobody bothers to ask anymore :haha:

Baking your chart looks great :) my temps this month are a little lower than last month but it's also a much more reasonable temperature in our place now so hopefully that's all it is...

Checked my test from this morning as soon as I got home hoping for a surprise :blush: and nothing :(


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies in waiting!

Hope everyone is doing well. I've particularly been thinking a lot about my 2ww buddies *Lou, baking, Luna, bubbles(?)*. *Zee*-where are you this cycle?

I'm trying not to read much into signs either way-it's too early to tell-no testing for me until at Least Wednesday of next week if not Friday. 1-year wedding anniversary this weekend-woot! Headed away for a mini celebration and to Paris in early October for the big celebration-hence my blasé attitude about ttc this month-no bfp will equal more freedom on that trip for sure!! But of course would be over the moon if it happens.

Xo to all-and *mrs chezek, clarkey and breezy*-so good to see you in here! Speaking of, *pbl* any updates?

:dust:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies slight temp drop this morning so think I may be out. Will see tomorrow. Have been busy going to the Paralympics, I don't have an exciting job there or anything but saw wheelchair basketball at the 02 and then went to the Olympic park yesterday. Today, I am off to the athletics and same tomorrow. Busy busy busy but so worth it!

FX for everyone in 2ww! Thanks so much for all the support guys, even if I am out it will spur me on for next cycle xx


----------



## bakingbabe

Had a horrible night's sleep so today's temp is off. For some reason, I am having trouble staying asleep. :( Yet, I am so so tired when I get up. 

TWW buddies, how's it going? *Luna*, *Lily*, *Bubbles*? Lou, I hope :witch:stays away from you!!! Did I miss anyone in the tww, it's hard to keep up sometimes! :)

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck Lou, hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)

:hugs: baking, that's been happening to me a lot lately too

Well ff says I have a triphasic chart! Also today's temp is higher than my highest last cycle! Hope it's a good sign :D


----------



## Mommy81

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well! PBL...any updates??

I am currently O'ing :happydance: so DH and I have been :sex: for the past two nights, and will tonight and Sunday as well since we are trying SMEP this month. FX we all get our :bfp: this month!

What's going on with all of you girls??? :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Baking - same thing has been happening to me too, I think it's too much TTC on the mind, and worrying what my temp will be or if I might miss the time to take it!

Luna - yay for triphasicness!

Good luck to everyone in the TWW! I'm just hanging around in limboland myself! Although my next plan of action is possibly to try soy isoflavones next cycle, now there's a hint my cycles are going to go crazy, especially after reading this: 

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a12154345/bfps_with_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=1

Still in our thoughts pbl, hope you're ok x


----------



## Clarkeyness

Bubbles- I know how the stress of TTC can make u feel less positive. :hug: People would tell me to just think positive...I was like are you kidding, its not that easy when you go through so much. thinking of you!!! and dont worry about FF. My chart was all over too when I got my bfp. The change in heat and coldness this time of year can affect your temps.

Luna- you're still early to test positive!! Congrats on the chart!! FX for your bfp!! :)

Vegan- Praying for your bfp!! I love checking in on you girls to see how everyone is doing! Im sending baby :dust: each day!!

Louka- You're not out yet!! Im demanding that :witch: to stay away for 9 months!!

Baking- I had trouble sleeping too with my bfp. Praying for you!

Praying for everyone else I forgot!! xo


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies got my positive opk today fingers crossed this month is our month. Baby dust to all


----------



## bakingbabe

Doc said my progestrone was 11 point something. :) She looked my chart and said I o'ed later than FF says. She says day 16, FF says 14. Weird. So maybe my small spotting is IB. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Everything crossed girls!!! Everything crossed :hug:

:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> Good luck Lou, hope your temp goes back up tomorrow :)
> 
> :hugs: baking, that's been happening to me a lot lately too
> 
> Well ff says I have a triphasic chart! Also today's temp is higher than my highest last cycle! Hope it's a good sign :D

Hey sounds good Luna! 
FX everyone, so tired from all the travelling and no voice left after the athletics and back for more tomorrow! 

I think AF is coming for me but we will see...


----------



## pbl_ge

:sadangel: Approximately 5.5/6 weeks.

Way, way, way worse than I thought it would be. Emotionally and physically. I've been crying for about 5 days straight in addition to very bad cramps and other terrible physical feelings. Worst thing is that I can't really talk to anyone, since they don't know, although I don't really have much to say anyway. This is about the sum of it:

They warn you that you doctor will be dismissive when you're early term, and she sure as shit was. She didn't even believe me about how many weeks it was because my hcg levels tested low. She gave new meaning to the words "cold" and "poor bedside manner." She referred to this as "a bump in the road." Of course, one of the nurses also said two idiotic things to me:

Her: You're so young! Time is on your side.
Me: I'm 35 in a month.
Her: Oh. Well, you look very young, anyway!
...
Her: Just remember that God has a plan.
Me: I don't believe in a god. I'm an athiest.
Her: Oh. Well, let me go get the doctor.

The doctor told me I need to wait a full cycle before trying again, but frankly I don't even know if I'll be ready. I'll be 35+, at which point you have about a 30% chance of miscarriage, and having had one means that one's risk is additionally elevated. So, I figure I have at least a 1:3 chance of having this same fucking thing happen next round, IF I even manage another BFP. At this moment I don't know how anyone gets back up on this horse again. 

The good news is that I actually weigh what I like to--six whole pounds lost in the past week! And I'm getting to drink as much wine as I like. I recognize that this isn't exactly healthy, but I figure I get to do whatever the hell I want so long as I'm still bleeding. After that I'll try to pull myself back together again. 

I hope you're all doing better than I am. I glanced through some recent posts, and it sounds like some good stuff and some bad stuff ( :hugs: bubbles). I'll likely lurk, but I'm not sure I'll be on here much for a while. As babysa said ( :hugs: again), this place can be a bit much when you're going through this.

:dust: to all.


----------



## luna_19

oh pbl I'm so sorry :hugs:

we'll be there for you when you're ready to try again


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh pbl, I am so so sorry. And like Luna said, we'll be here for you when you're ready. 

:hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for checking in pbl, we were all thinking of you. We will definitely all be here to support you when you're ready to come back, and if there's a point when you're ready to get back up and try again, even if that understandably seems a very long way off right now. I guess there's not really much I can say to make you feel any better at the moment, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss and what you're going through right now. And I'm so mad at that stupid nurse and doctor, I have zero faith in the medical profession at the moment and hearing things like this does it no favours at all.


----------



## Loukachu

So sorry Pbl. Hugs to you. Xxx


----------



## Natashaa1

Pbl truly sorry for your loss, thoughts are with you x


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: so sorry pbl. Do whatever you need to do to feel better. We are all here for you if you need us.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh pbl I am so sorry Hun xxx

Sending love and hugs and prayers to you xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone doing? Anything to report?!

I'm extra confused today, I had given up on this cycle a while ago now and looking forward to the next, just waiting and wondering if AF will still show on time this cycle. I had an extra low temp this morning, it wasn't very accurate at all as I woke up several times through the night, and during one of those I got up, had a drink, had a wander around, used the toilet, then realised it was only 20 minutes until my usual temp time. So I took it and recorded the result even though it was probably very inaccurate (I was expecting it to be higher than it would normally be, not lower?!). I also had a few drinks last night as DH and I met some friends for dinner. I wouldn't normally do this during the TWW, but I didn't think I was in the TWW. No idea why but FF has given me the crosshairs back when I've entered the crazy temp today.

I've been doing a lot of consulting with Dr Google to try find reasons why I might have such a crazy chart this time, and all I can seem to find is that several dips below the coverline usually means an annovulatory cycle, but if you have the usual post O symptoms such as nausea/cramps/headaches/skin outbreaks etc then it is unlikely to be an annovulatory cycle. So I have no idea what's going on with me still, just hoping AF does show on time next week if she is coming, so I can start again and hope for a more normal cycle! If she does show on time
I'm going to scrap the soy isoflavones idea for now as I don't want to mess around with my cycle just yet while it's probably still regulating after BCP, but I am thinking of taking EPO for the beginning of my next cycle, as I've read a lot of good things about it balancing out hormones and helping with hormonal skin issues, and CM.

Anyway, sorry for the long rant, just a bit of virtual thinking out loud!

Still looking forward to a BFP boom on the thread! xx


----------



## Loukachu

I am out -AF got me today. Massive temp drop.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry to hear that Lou, I hope her stay isn't too traumatic and best of luck for this cycle for you. Do you have a plan of attack?


----------



## preg_pilot

I´m so sorry for your loss pbl :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

*pbl* - so so sorry to hear of your loss :hug: I'm not sure if this helps, but my friend is 34 and in second tri after miscarriage, and my mum had a miscarriage at 38 and went on to have my younger sister!

Good luck to those waiting to O or are in their fertile phase!

*Baking* - hope you are not too stressed! How was the talk with the dr?

How's everyone else in the TWW? *Lily, Luna, Bubbles, Loukachu?*

Yesterday i was 7dpo, and I had a temp dip of 0.4F with a pink spot when I wiped! Told myself I wouldn't crazy symptom spot this cycle but those are hard to ignore! (unfortunately today I got the same temp, that's prob not good to have the same dip for 2 days is it?)


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> *pbl* - so so sorry to hear of your loss :hug: I'm not sure if this helps, but my friend is 34 and in second tri after miscarriage, and my mum had a miscarriage at 38 and went on to have my younger sister!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to O or are in their fertile phase!
> 
> *Baking* - hope you are not too stressed! How was the talk with the dr?
> 
> How's everyone else in the TWW? *Lily, Luna, Bubbles, Loukachu?*
> 
> Yesterday i was 7dpo, and I had a temp dip of 0.4F with a pink spot when I wiped! Told myself I wouldn't crazy symptom spot this cycle but those are hard to ignore! (unfortunately today I got the same temp, that's prob not good to have the same dip for 2 days is it?)

Hey *goldfish*, the dr appt wasn't really all that helpful. She basically upped our bd to every other day from day 10 to day 22 now. She gave me paperwork for an HSG and told me it was my choice to do it now or in a few months. We decided to wait on clomid til at least Oct, give it one more cycle with the extra timing and see if we can be successful with that. She said my progestrone was an 11 (she called it amazing - not sure I totally agree but ok) and said I o'ed later than I thought. She said I could test on Monday at the earliest so that's where we left it. So not as helpful as I would have liked but she wasn't too keen on doing a whole lot more before we have been trying for a year.

And I asked the doc about my temps and she said bbt aren't really that accurate after determining o. Take that advice or leave it but I thought it might make you less stress about the temps. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Lou

I think I'll be joining you really soon :(


----------



## bakingbabe

*Lou*, I'm so sorry she got you. :) :hugs:

*Luna*, I'm sorry to see the temp dip. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Goldfish said:


> *pbl* - so so sorry to hear of your loss :hug: I'm not sure if this helps, but my friend is 34 and in second tri after miscarriage, and my mum had a miscarriage at 38 and went on to have my younger sister!

This does help, thanks. I'm sure I know people who have had miscarriages I don't know about, but the friends who have told me about theirs had all already had a kid. I don't know, of course, but it seems like it's harder when you have to wonder if your body and/or eggs are really up to this whole thing. They say this doesn't much impact my chances of having a successful pregnancy, and it's really good to hear these stories. It's hard to believe that right about now.

Sorry to Lou and Luna for AF and the dip. :hugs: 

:dust: to all!


----------



## MrsChezek

pbl_ge said:


> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> *pbl* - so so sorry to hear of your loss :hug: I'm not sure if this helps, but my friend is 34 and in second tri after miscarriage, and my mum had a miscarriage at 38 and went on to have my younger sister!
> 
> This does help, thanks. I'm sure I know people who have had miscarriages I don't know about, but the friends who have told me about theirs had all already had a kid. I don't know, of course, but it seems like it's harder when you have to wonder if your body and/or eggs are really up to this whole thing. They say this doesn't much impact my chances of having a successful pregnancy, and it's really good to hear these stories. It's hard to believe that right about now.
> 
> Sorry to Lou and Luna for AF and the dip. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

I'm truly sorry for your loss pbl :hugs: But I am with Goldfish in that my SIL had 2 miscarriages before giving birth to her first at 35 and went onto having a second! Both boys are healthy and gorgeous so don't lose hope. Best to you and your fam. :hug:


----------



## luna_19

Well I'm out :( I just knew ff had my o day wrong...onto cycle 10


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Well I'm out :( I just knew ff had my o day wrong...onto cycle 10

Oh no, I'm so so sorry, Luna. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry Luna :hugs: 

Good to see your temps are still up baking, fx for you x

Lily, how's things with you?

Bubbles your chart does look unusual! Times like these we could really use a window into our bodies!

Hi everyone else, hope the weekend is going well for everyone.

I'm in the tww again now, this my oral temps have a different o date to my v temps!! Will be interesting to see which was right!!


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lou, I hope her stay isn't too traumatic and best of luck for this cycle for you. Do you have a plan of attack?

Just going to keep going with SMEP we missed a few days because of holiday and now I have more of a handle on when I ovulate will be easier.

Also am now more adept at temping etc and know my pre AF signs so in tune with my body.

Here goes...


----------



## Loukachu

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: Lou
> 
> I think I'll be joining you really soon :(

Sorry AF got you too Hun... I guess we are cycle buddies now both on CD1 except I have a looong cycle... :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

cycle day 1 buddies it is :hugs:

there are so many of us finishing up our cycles right now, someone needs to get a bfp!


----------



## Newbie32

Yes I agree Luna, hopefully baking is busy baking one for the thread!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Cd 1 here as well finally.


----------



## Goldfish

*Luna, Lou, Gypsy *- booooo to AF! Good luck to you girls this cycle

*Baking* - you still testing tomorrow? good luck

*Newbie* - interesting to see 2 ways of taking temps coming out so differently in the same cycle! Will you go by the "V" one so you can test earlier?

I'm now 9dpo - temp has dropped a little more so getting really worried that AF is coming early (or that FF got my O day wrong since it was a few days later than usual)


----------



## Newbie32

Can't stalk you goldfish cos no chart in your signature!!!

Yeah in fact given this month they are so different it has raised some concerns! Last month I got same o date....very interesting! 

Going off cm and v temp it's def cd13, cos then cm changed. But pos opk and o pains werent until cd13, which makes cd15 more logical!!

Silly girl for two temps? probably!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Pbl - i'm so sorry about your loss. So far 2 of my closest friends have had children and both miscarried the first time they conceived but now they have 3 girls between them and they are also in their 30s.

Lou, luna, gypsy - sorry AF got you all. 

Newbie- i'm so interested to see the results of the 2 temps.


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - here ya go, stalk away! (Hope I did it right as I've never tried to add a link on BnB before!)


----------



## Newbie32

ZeeZ said:


> Pbl - i'm so sorry about your loss. So far 2 of my closest friends have had children and both miscarried the first time they conceived but now they have 3 girls between them and they are also in their 30s.
> 
> Lou, luna, gypsy - sorry AF got you all.
> 
> Newbie- i'm so interested to see the results of the 2 temps.

I'm glad my science experiment is becoming useful!! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Goldfish said:


> Newbie - here ya go, stalk away! (Hope I did it right as I've never tried to add a link on BnB before!)
> 
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c13c8" style="font-size:smaller;" >
> <img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c13c8/thumb.png" />
> <br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>

Hmmm..not quite!! Try again, you need the bb code for thumbnail of your chart ;)
Edit: yay you got it!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Goldfish have you Always had a short lp?


----------



## Goldfish

haha yeah as soon as I posted the link I realised I had the wrong one so I was quickly trying to fix it as you were reading it :) My LP is usually 13-14 days so I'm not sure why my temp is so close to the coverline - it usually doesn't drop that much until the day of or the day before AF? Still hoping that it goes back up tomorrow and it's just a blip. Just remembered that last night I woke up twice needing to pee (but I didn't want to get up because I thought it was close to my temping time, so maybe the disrupted sleep screwed up my temp?!)


----------



## Newbie32

Goldfish said:


> haha yeah as soon as I posted the link I realised I had the wrong one so I was quickly trying to fix it as you were reading it :) My LP is usually 13-14 days so I'm not sure why my temp is so close to the coverline - it usually doesn't drop that much until the day of or the day before AF? Still hoping that it goes back up tomorrow and it's just a blip. Just remembered that last night I woke up twice needing to pee (but I didn't want to get up because I thought it was close to my temping time, so maybe the disrupted sleep screwed up my temp?!)

Could just be a random one off low temp Hun, don't lose hope yet! X 

Fx it comes back up nice and high tomorrow, late implantation ;)


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Yes I agree Luna, hopefully baking is busy baking one for the thread!!!

Love that, *newbie*! I hope so too. :) I'll probably test tomorrow or Tuesday. :)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy

Good luck testing baking!

Newbie that is really interesting about your two charts, at least you know for sure you're in your tww :lol:

Goldfish ff put my o date two days ahead of my actual o date last cycle, I learned I can use it as a guide but I should always go with what I know


----------



## Loukachu

Hey everyone, back to work for me tomorrow... Ugh!
Have promised myself that I will leave work on time and not work every evening and remember to have a life, so you all have permission to hold me to that!


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry to all those who've had the witch arrive, it reminds me of when they say women living in the same house end up with their cycles syncing! Good luck and loads of babydust for the new cycle to you all.

Extra babydust to baking, please give the thread a BFP! Your chart is looking fab! xx


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Sorry to all those who've had the witch arrive, it reminds me of when they say women living in the same house end up with their cycles syncing! Good luck and loads of babydust for the new cycle to you all.
> 
> Extra babydust to baking, please give the thread a BFP! Your chart is looking fab! xx

That made me giggle -FX for this cycle
Baking - here is to a BFP!


----------



## Peoples22

I feel like I have missed so much, it's been one of those crazy busy weeks . I am so sorry to all of you that af got, crossing everything for all that are waiting to test. I can't wait to see some BFP on here. This week should be my O week , hoping this will be our month .


----------



## luna_19

Good luck peoples :)

Bah 11 days until o :sleep:


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies! It's been a couple weeks since I last posted on this thread but i have been reading- just wanted to pop in here to say hi and to spread some baby dust:dust:

Baking, your chart looks awesome! Can't wait till you test soon!:thumbup:

Newbie, I love your science experiment with your two charts. It will be interesting to find out which one is correct-actually it would be better not to if you know what I mean!

Sorry to all of you who got AF but I hope this cycle brings lots of BFPs!:hugs:

AFM, I am doing a combo cycle this month (Clomid with injections). I go in tomorrow (cd11) to get my follicles checked and to see how I'm responding to the meds- kind of nerve wracking! I'm hoping I have 2-3 dominate follicles. We'll see...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pbl- So sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, I'm out. :cry:


----------



## luna_19

Oh no baking :hugs: looks like we're cycle buddies again


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Oh no baking :hugs: looks like we're cycle buddies again

Yep, cycle buddies again. I think I had my last cycle start date wrong since it was such a weird af so it makes sense it hit today. I just had this feeling I wasn't pregnant this month but it certainly didn't make it any easier. 9 more days until the bd marathon. 

:hugs:


----------



## Kmae

PBL: oh sweety I am so sorry. I know exactly what your going through and I hate that you had to experience a m/c :hugs: it is one of the worst things someone can go through. I know how devastated and hopeless you feel right now, but- you will find the strength to get back on the horse when you are ready. Unfortunatly, m/c's are very common but I know numerous ladies who have gone on to have healthy pregnancies and most are/were in their mid 30's. I hope your body gets back on track very quickly.:hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh no baking :hugs:

Ive heard it said that CD1, whilst sad, would very well also be the very first day of your pregnancy! So Im going to stick with that angle and wish that this is the case for all of you lovely girls who seem to have synced up your cycles and are dealing with the witch hopefully for the last time for many many months x


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no baking :hugs: looks like we're cycle buddies again
> 
> Yep, cycle buddies again. I think I had my last cycle start date wrong since it was such a weird af so it makes sense it hit today. I just had this feeling I wasn't pregnant this month but it certainly didn't make it any easier. 9 more days until the bd marathon.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry Baking :hugs: so we are all kicking of our cycles at similar times!


----------



## ZeeZ

Count me in for synced up cycles too. Af arrived late last night .


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: zeez


----------



## bakingbabe

Darn her for showing up for the 4 of us!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sorry luna, baking, Zee and Louka for the witch arriving. She is really pissing everyone off these days. :hugs: Praying for September bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

Sorry AF has landed big style on the thread. I'm hoping for some of the cycle syncing to rub off on me as she should be due to visit this week but still scared my crazy cycle could go on forever! I end up being glad she arrives still since coming off BCP, at least I know I kind of work properly even if there's no BFP. 

And although I'd rather it was a thread full of BFPs for you all, at least you're all in it together at the same kind of time to support each other again. I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle, love the CD1 being day 1 of pregnancy, some of you could technically already be a day or two pregnant! :)


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> Darn her for showing up for the 4 of us!

Quite!


----------



## Goldfish

Baking, ZeeZ - aargh, not you guys too!! :hug: bad weekend for AF!

Bubbles - looks like it's you and me this week, hopefully no AF for either of us!! 

My temp has gone back up thank goodness so feeling a bit more hopeful today!


----------



## bubbles82

Goldfish said:


> Baking, ZeeZ - aargh, not you guys too!! :hug: bad weekend for AF!
> 
> Bubbles - looks like it's you and me this week, hopefully no AF for either of us!!
> 
> My temp has gone back up thank goodness so feeling a bit more hopeful today!

Good luck goldfish! I'm pretty sure there's no BFP for me, I'd be worried if there was because of my crazy chart! I've already started my plan of action for next cycle!


----------



## Kmae

Well the August cycle was a bust for so many of us! WTF!

I went in for my first U/S to check for follicles and got some bad news. I have too many and so they canceled this cyle. :growlmad:I had about 7 mature follicles. Crazy! I did Clomid and only 1vial of Menopur for 3 days (you can do up to 6)! I am really heartbroken that I will have to wait ths cycle out. :cry:Plus, I have so many that the RE said I might develop cysts and have to sit out next month as well! :dohh:all of this waiting drives me bonkers. The plan for next cycle (as long as I don't have cysts) is to do 50mg of Clomid (instead if 100) and 1/2 vial of Menopur (instead of 1). Back to the waiting...


----------



## luna_19

oh no kmae how frustrating :hugs:

goldfish nice temp spike! maybe you'll be our much needed next bfp :)


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies-I was away all weekend and totally unplugged from all electronics (yoga/meditation retreat) - so sorry to have missed so much!

Luna, baking, gypsy, Lou, zee darn that :witch: - I'm so sorry :hugs:

Goldfish, bubbles and newbie - I think it's your turn to bring us some :bfp: to the thread!! Fx'ed!

Kmae - I'm sorry this cycle is a bust-maybe you can still go au naturel and see what happens??

People's-good luck in the wait to o, as well as everyone else waitig to o.

Pbl - hang in there sweetie-I don't really have the right words other than to send love and kindness your way and know that we are here for you whenever you might want to return. :hugs:

AFM - still in the 2ww and resisting the urge both to test and symptom spot-it's hard and I don't know how much longer I'll last...


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Lily!
Resist those urges, early testing is bad! :)


----------



## Kmae

Lily, your chart is looking great!

The RE was pretty serious about us not having unprotected sex- there is just to large a chance of high order multiples- trust me, I want to ignore it but dont know what I would do if I ended up with triplets or more!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck *bubbles*, *goldfish*, and *lily*!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Kmae, I'm sorry this cycle is a bust. :hugs: 

Afm, 8 days til the babydancing marathon begins. :) Sorry but I need something to be positive about. I feel awful, AF is being a horrible b* this month.


----------



## luna_19

the calendar is all highlighted for hubby, ours starts in 6 days!


----------



## bakingbabe

I highlighted our calendar too! :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, first day with students back today and I loved it! Love my job on days like this!
Temps looking more normal this cycle too


----------



## Veganlily

Hope everyone is doing well today. I've got loads of "symptoms" I'd love to share-but they all might just be in my head/PMS. I'll be more suspicious/hopeful if my temp nudges a bit higher. I will share that the two that have me suspicious are some pretty significant nausea and some pretty consistent cm activity, picking up a lot today. Buuutttt I've had touches of these things before and I'm not triphasic so not getting overly excited...tomorrow is 12dpo-to test or wait until 14dpo-that is the question!


----------



## Goldfish

LIly - I wish I had more "symptoms"! So far all I have is a few headaches (quite uncommon for me) and sore boobs (always have this before AF), and a tiny bit of pink spotting a few days ago. I can't decide whether to test tomorrow at 12dpo either, I'm nervous as I've never tested before and this is the first time I've been tempted to test before expected AF!

Edit: according to FF only 12.46% of preg charts are triphasic so still hope for us!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lily* and *Goldfish* - Someone once said that they had a little rule - if their temp went up or stayed the same on 12DPO, they tested; if not, wait until 14DPO. I thought it was a pretty good rule! Just a thought :flower:

I'm crossing everything for both of you!!!! All your symptoms sound promising...
:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Goldfish-that pink spotting is a killer sign-I totally think you're pg!! Maye u can test and I'll wait?! :)

Chezek-I LOVE that advice! I was thinking I'd test if it spiked 98.7 or above...


----------



## luna_19

My temp only drops the day af arrives so I would always be testing early by that advice :haha:

That being said I think you two should definitely test just because I want to see a bfp!


----------



## ZeeZ

Some positive signs going on. I can't wait for you ladies to test and I've got everything crossed for BFPs!


----------



## Goldfish

Thanks ladies! If I hadn't had that teeny tiny pink spot a few days ago then I wouldn't even be thinking of testing tomorrow at 12dpo!! 

Luna - I'm the same as you, the day my temp drops to near cover line is the day AF usually arrives! 

Lily - so are you really waiting till 14dpo to test? I think I will only decide when I wake up tomo morning!


----------



## Newbie32

Looking good girls!

Lily & Goldfish we are on the edge of our seats waiting to see your bfp's! Your charts look great girls!!

FX for you!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Lily & Goldfish, your chart is looking good too Newbie! 

Although my chart never really went up, it's definitely going down now so even more sure AF is on her way, but feeling positive about the next cycle.

Roll on some BFPs please ladies!


----------



## Veganlily

Temp drop this morning accompanied by stark white bfn on an ic (couldn't help myself). I'm totally bummed on one hand but on the other hand we leave for Paris in 4 weeks and given my long cycles this means that I can enjoy wine and champagne on the trip, so I'm sad but not devastated. I am thinking about taking this next month totally off from all ttc efforts - of course we will bd when it seems I'm ovulating but I think we need a break from temperatures, charting and other efforts-it's draining us emotionally. Gah-I really thought this was going to be our month...

Goldfish keep us posted sweetie-I am holding out hope for you!


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry lily but a romantic holiday in Paris and a relaxed cycle might be just what you need.


----------



## Newbie32

Very true zeez.....we might see some 'conceived in Paris' statements form the lovely lily!!!

Fx!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Kmae said:


> Lily, your chart is looking great!
> 
> The RE was pretty serious about us not having unprotected sex- there is just to large a chance of high order multiples- trust me, I want to ignore it but dont know what I would do if I ended up with triplets or more!

kmae- I was on clomid and had 5 mature follicles and they warned me about multiples but I went and had my IUI anyways and Im pretty sure due to my HCG levels Im only having one little bean...I would still BD if its not too late!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: lily. I agree with newbie, conceived in Paris sounds wonderful! 
And I agree with you about needing a break from the temping, charting and opk's. The stress is getting to me as well.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry Lily. Champagne and wine sounds good though! Having a nice trip to look forward to and taking a break from charting might be just thing, I get sick of hearing how it happens when you relax but it must have some truth in it!

I could do with a break from charting I think, I've already decided I'll probably have a break each month while AF is here, I can never get back to sleep after my 5am temping alarm so I'm worn out! I'd probably stress more not being able to see my chart though if I stopped altogether!


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - :hug: enjoy Paris, I love it there!!

My temp dropped big time this morning to below cover line, so I didn't bother testing! Had a little self-pity cry then off to work! No AF yet though. I'm also wondering whether I should stop charting next cycle as it's making me crazy!! Gah!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish 

I can't believe we didn't get one bfp! How depressing


----------



## bakingbabe

Indeed. So we are due for twice as many next month, right? :)


----------



## Loukachu

bakingbabe said:


> Indeed. So we are due for twice as many next month, right? :)

Yes or even three times :thumbup:


----------



## ZeeZ

Oh yes we definitely due for a bunch of bfps this cycle!


----------



## Veganlily

The crazy thing is that I'm still RIDICULOUSLY nauseous! Never experienced this level of nausea before my period-sometimes I get small amounts but this is something else. I know I'm out-so now I'm just anxious for :witch: to arrive so I start feeling better!


----------



## Natashaa1

Goldfish said:


> Lily - :hug: enjoy Paris, I love it there!!
> 
> My temp dropped big time this morning to below cover line, so I didn't bother testing! Had a little self-pity cry then off to work! No AF yet though. I'm also wondering whether I should stop charting next cycle as it's making me crazy!! Gah!!

Hey goldfish, I've taken a break from temping as I just got obsessed and started stressing myself out! It's your call but if your going crazing maybe a break would do you good!


----------



## Natashaa1

I'm 4dpo hoping for a bfp for the whole group


----------



## Peoples22

Sorry goldfish & Lilly . I know it's so disappointing hugs ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Natashaa1 said:


> I'm 4dpo hoping for a bfp for the whole group

good luck :)


----------



## Goldfish

Natashaa - cant decide if it will drive more crazy to temp or NOT temp (and not knowing when I O)!! Good luck to you in the next week!

Lily - looks like you and I are in the same boat, no sign of AF for me either despite big temp drop. Is it crazy that part of me is still hoping for my temp to go back up tomorrow and maybe get bfp?!


----------



## bubbles82

Definitely with you on that one goldfish! I keep thinking I need a break from charting even though I've only done it for 2 cycles, but I'd definitely get more stressed without doing it and wondering if I missed O coz I didn't chart! 

Also still waiting for AF to just hurry up and show her face if she's going to!


----------



## Goldfish

Bubbles - yeah the more I think about it the more I want to keep charting, if only for that reassurance of O day! Hope you get AF soon so you can get a nice ovulatory cycle next time!


----------



## bubbles82

Hmm I don't know why I'm so bothered about not charting when it didn't really help me this month! I suppose at least if I carry on it's good evidence to show later on if needs be that things aren't quite as they should be. Not that my GP was remotely interested in them this time!

I phoned up this afternoon for my blood test results from last week, was only tested for thyroid and diabetes, but the receptionist said the diabetes test came back clear but I have to make an appointment with the GP about the thyroid test, suggesting that didn't come back clear. Although they had no appointments til the 14th?! Have to phone back Friday to see if they can see me earlier. Not surprised really as it runs in my family and makes me feel a bit better that there is a possible explanation for why we haven't conceived yet even though it's not been that long, and also for my other symptoms I keep putting down to coming off BCP, and more importantly for my crazy chart! Just annoyed that I had to practically beg my GP for the test, when I told her my long list of symptoms she said to take paracetamol and go for physiotherapy??!??!! So if I do have a thyroid problem and I do need medication and it is preventing me from conceiving, I dread to think how long she would've allowed it to just go on for. Losing more faith in he medical profession every day at the moment!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> The crazy thing is that I'm still RIDICULOUSLY nauseous! Never experienced this level of nausea before my period-sometimes I get small amounts but this is something else. I know I'm out-so now I'm just anxious for :witch: to arrive so I start feeling better!

I got that way last month too, Lily. It was so bad I went to the dr and made them give me some anti nausea meds for it. It's gotten to the point where I just take zantec pretty much once a day just to prevent it. It's weird!


----------



## bakingbabe

I decided to take a month off from temping and just go with the flow. It can't hurt anything right? We have the bd marathon dates and I'm just going to try not to stress and take a "vacation" from charting. We'll see how long I last!


----------



## luna_19

Good plan baking :)

Bubbles I think it's great that you pushed for those tests, I think many people believe that doctors know everything and never do anything wrong so don't feel comfortable advocating for themselves. Maybe it's my six years working with veteranary doctors making me jaded but I completely believe all doctors are not equal!


----------



## Newbie32

GL with your results bubbles! Ive heard that thyroid problems are a common one for causing infertility so i hope it can be corrected nice and quickly for you can jump back on the horse so to speak!! xx

Goldfish & Lily i hope your temp spikes back up again!!!

Hi to everyone else, we are getting there, two more days until the weekend :)


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Luna, I used to think doctors were amazing and knew everything when I was younger, but I've learned from various experiences now that this isn't the case. I had a brilliant GP last year but unfortunately had to re-register with a different practice due to moving to a new area, and it's a shame this had to be the time I also started TTC, before I have found a new GP I feel happy with.

I don't trust medical staff at the moment due my current ongoing drama with my broken ankle that was missed for over a week, and I've been struggling with my injury for the last 4 months and feeling completely fobbed off every time I try to seek help with it. 

I remember when my mum first suspected she had a thyroid issue, the doctors initially wouldn't listen, but gave in and tested when she kept asking, and were surprised to see she was right.

I have also learned from my own profession that each person doing the same job does it very differently and has very different levels of knowledge, and has different ways of dealing with the same thing. I have also learned I work with some people who care a great deal about those who come to see them, and many who don't care at all and would quite easily fob someone off to get rid of them, or just don't really know how to help them. So I suppose this goes for most workplaces and includes doctors too. No doctor can know everything, and some do require pushing to do what is required. It worries me a lot that I need to find out what is wrong with me before I go to see them, and then convince them I'm right before they will do anything to help me.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Newbie, I posted a couple of threads in TTC and 1st trimester to find any success stories, and I've been doing a lot of reading tonight, there are a lot of promising stories out there so hopefully it won't take too long to fix. Someone on the post I made today said it takes weeks for the meds to start working and several months for your cycles to regulate to conceive, but most of the stuff I found online was very positive, with people who'd tried for years before discovering a thyroid issue getting their BFPs pretty quickly after receiving treatment. I'm staying realistic about it as I know it could still take a long time as it can for a perfectly healthy couple, but I always had a feeling there was something wrong, and now hopefully that won't be there anymore.

I'm still feeling so annoyed that doctor would've quite happily had us carry on trying for years aimlessly!


----------



## Kmae

Bubbles, I am right there with you! It is hard to find a Dr. that really listens and care (can say the same for dentists!). I really hope they nip the thyroid issue in the butt- very quickly! Keep advocating for yourself. As they say the sticky wheel gets the grease!

GOldfish and Lily:hugs:

Natashaa, I hope you set a BFP trend on this thread!

AFM, a bit confused right now. RE said I may or may not ovulate on my own since I was instructed not to do the trigger. If I don't O by next week, I wonder if I can just take Provera to force a new cycle. I have an email into the RE asking this question. I hate feeling so out of control with ttc!


----------



## Veganlily

Ladies it is time for this thread to experience some :bfp:! We are long overdue as a group. I can't wait to watch each of us journey to becoming mamas.

AFM, definitely out-temp plummet. Bittersweet in light of our travel plans, but I do think a month off from charting is probably just what we both need emotionally. I've decided if it doesn't happen by around thanksgiving-Christmas that I will go ahead and see a fertility specialist to make sure everything seems to be as is should be. If it doesn't happen au naturel, I'll chart the month after this one of no charting before seeing specialist so that there's plenty of data to bring with me. There's a great speclalist in my area. I'd like to avoid drugs or too many interventions but confirmation that things look ok would be reassuring. We did everything "right" this cycle so I'm sad, but I know it takes time - repeating a mantra of patience.

You ladies are my light in this sometimes difficult tunnel of ttc-even if I go easier on charting, etc this month I'll still be checking in here on each of you! I also still may take opk's if I suspect ovulation so that we can be *sure* to "naturally" dtd juuuusssttt at the opportune time. 'cause after all, a June baby sounds mighty good to me.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Ladies it is time for this thread to experience some :bfp:! We are long overdue as a group. I can't wait to watch each of us journey to becoming mamas.
> 
> AFM, definitely out-temp plummet. Bittersweet in light of our travel plans, but I do think a month off from charting is probably just what we both need emotionally. I've decided if it doesn't happen by around thanksgiving-Christmas that I will go ahead and see a fertility specialist to make sure everything seems to be as is should be. If it doesn't happen au naturel, I'll chart the month after this one of no charting before seeing specialist so that there's plenty of data to bring with me. There's a great speclalist in my area. I'd like to avoid drugs or too many interventions but confirmation that things look ok would be reassuring. We did everything "right" this cycle so I'm sad, but I know it takes time - repeating a mantra of patience.
> 
> You ladies are my light in this sometimes difficult tunnel of ttc-even if I go easier on charting, etc this month I'll still be checking in here on each of you! I also still may take opk's if I suspect ovulation so that we can be *sure* to "naturally" dtd juuuusssttt at the opportune time. 'cause after all, a June baby sounds mighty good to me.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm sorry that this wasn't your month, Lily, :hugs: 
A June baby sounds good, hopefully you can relax in Paris and come back with a bfp!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily, go have lots of vacation :sex: ;)


----------



## Goldfish

My temp stayed low for the second time this morning but no AF and i felt funny...so what did I do? I went and tested (first hpt ever!) - BFN of course :( a few hrs later AF arrived. I felt so stupid for thinking I could be preg, I really thought this was it. I think I will keep temping and OPKs etc as I think it would stress me out more not knowing when I ov.

Good luck to everyone - I think a June baby would be rather nice don't you ;)


----------



## Natashaa1

Goldfish said:


> My temp stayed low for the second time this morning but no AF and i felt funny...so what did I do? I went and tested (first hpt ever!) - BFN of course :( a few hrs later AF arrived. I felt so stupid for thinking I could be preg, I really thought this was it. I think I will keep temping and OPKs etc as I think it would stress me out more not knowing when I ov.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - I think a June baby would be rather nice don't you ;)

Why is it when you test AF always arrives a few hours later??!! It's like she knows and waits lol x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish


----------



## Newbie32

so sorry goldfish xx


----------



## luna_19

Ooh newbie nice temp spike! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

What a nasty run of luck on this thread! :hugs: to all who got AF after such promising charts.

Speaking of cruel charts, check mine out:
My Ovulation Chart
Yup, still "pregnant"!! How's that for irony? No idea how long the tests will stay positive and temps will stay high. The doc did ok us to start whenever we feel ready, but she also warned i might not ovulate for a while. Sigh.

Anyway, just thought I'd drop by and commiserate. I know I've had a healthy dose of wine in recent days, and I hope all you new cycle ladies have too!


----------



## luna_19

Oh pbl that's like some sort of cruel joke :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

pbl so sorry hun xoxo


----------



## bubbles82

So sorry pbl, that chart is cruel, as if things aren't difficult enough for you as it is! Although it may be the last thing on your mind now, I really hope you find the strength to try again soon and that your cycles don't go crazy. You will have your little one in your arms some day, don't give up x


----------



## Natashaa1

Oh pbl how awful, please stay strong and don't give up x


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: pbl xxx


----------



## luna_19

How's everyone doing? Any testing going on soon?

I'm having one of those it's never going to happen for me days :(


----------



## Tink80

luna_19 said:


> How's everyone doing? Any testing going on soon?
> 
> I'm having one of those it's never going to happen for me days :(


Hi, Luna. I am definitely feeling like that the last couple days. Tested BFN today and a temp dip so I am betting AF will be here really soon. I know we've only been trying for 3 cycles but my hope is deflated.


----------



## bubbles82

Definitely having a never gonna happen day over here. I really thought my cycles were back to regular quite quick after coming off BCP, but now I'm really worried they're going to be all over the place now with no O at all, which means no chance of a BFP. AF was due yesterday but no sign yet, and as FF isn't sure I've ovulated at all it might not have happened this cycle so AF might not be on her way and I have no idea how long it could go on for :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> How's everyone doing? Any testing going on soon?
> 
> I'm having one of those it's never going to happen for me days :(

I am so sorry, *PBL*, that is terribly cruel of your chart. :hugs:

*Luna*, *Tink*, and *Bubbles*. :hugs: I feel like it may not happen sometimes too. The doc pretty much said 1-2 more months and we have "unexplained infertility", it took me days to stop crying when I think of that. TTC is so tough, emotional and stressful!!!


----------



## luna_19

Glad I'm not alone :hugs:

Baking I can't believe your doctor would say that! I swear doctors can be so insensitive.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Last week I would bleed for a couple hours and think that AF was here and then it would stop. She finally came, light right now, but she is here. I have been having pretty bad cramps but I noticed that swimming helped them for a couple hours. If only I could live in my pool I would be set. I get upset when I put my info into FF because seeing very day turn red I don't know when it is going to stop. Last time AF showed up it lasted a full month cramps and all. :cry:

Good luck to everyone who is going to test soon and those who are waiting to o. Sending tons of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Peoples22

Hugs to everyone , it's been a tough month for all . We definitely need some BFP on here soon, we all need the motivation.


----------



## ZeeZ

I'm so sorry evryone is having such a tough time. Just had a heart to heart with DH. Can't say I feel any more optimistic then before but do feel less alone in all this. I'm so glad I have you all to talk to, or I would have definately gone crazy by now,

wishing all my ladies the best - roll on the BFPs!


----------



## Mommy81

Hello Ladies!

I haven't been on in awhile...hope everyone is well.

I am currently 12 past ovulation...AF should be here Wednesday, FX that she stays the hell away!

How's everyone doing?

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Hey mommy when are you testing? It's that time again for us :sex:, maybe 10th time will be the charm...


----------



## Smimms

Well ladies after almost a year of trying I got this with smu. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







lunapic_134730178172209_1 (2).jpg
File size: 114.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi Simms - How have you been?

Viewing this on my phone so can't see much but hoping that's what I think it is!


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Hi Simms - How have you been?
> 
> Viewing this on my phone so can't see much but hoping that's what I think it is!

I've been good. I had to take a break from here because I was driving myself bananas lol. Doesn't mean I didn't stalk the thread though lol. How have you been? I think I got my BFP this morning :happydance: Didn't do anything differently just relaxed this month, no opks or anything and boom.


----------



## ZeeZ

Smimms said:


> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Simms - How have you been?
> 
> Viewing this on my phone so can't see much but hoping that's what I think it is!
> 
> I've been good. I had to take a break from here because I was driving myself bananas lol. Doesn't mean I didn't stalk the thread though lol. How have you been? I think I got my BFP this morning :happydance: Didn't do anything differently just relaxed this month, no opks or anything and boom.Click to expand...

Congrats that's such great news! I'm so happy for you :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you. A bunch of us got hit with AF at the same time so a BFP was desperately needed around here and I'm glad it was you.

I've been mostly good too. You know the ups and downs that come with ttc but been getting lots of support on this thread - so glad you started it.


----------



## Smimms

ZeeZ said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeeZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Simms - How have you been?
> 
> Viewing this on my phone so can't see much but hoping that's what I think it is!
> 
> I've been good. I had to take a break from here because I was driving myself bananas lol. Doesn't mean I didn't stalk the thread though lol. How have you been? I think I got my BFP this morning :happydance: Didn't do anything differently just relaxed this month, no opks or anything and boom.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats that's such great news! I'm so happy for you :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you. A bunch of us got hit with AF at the same time so a BFP was desperately needed around here and I'm glad it was you.
> 
> I've been mostly good too. You know the ups and downs that come with ttc but been getting lots of support on this thread - so glad you started it.Click to expand...

Thanks ZeeZ I'm glad this thread has turned into something so positive!! Hang in there my dear ttc is tough and I definitely had to step back, take a month off and just relax and not think about when to test or BD and I think it was for the best. After that I was ready to start again with a different attitude (which I needed). Fx crossed for you ZeeZ it will happen when you least expect it :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

I see it *Smimms*!!! VERY faint but you're only what 13 DPO? I got a slightly darker line on 14DPO :happydance: I'm so glad you took time off to take care of yourself - clearly it paid off!!!! :hugs: Enjoy :flower:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> I see it *Smimms*!!! VERY faint but you're only what 13 DPO? I got a slightly darker line on 14DPO :happydance: I'm so glad you took time off to take care of yourself - clearly it paid off!!!! :hugs: Enjoy :flower:

Think I'm only 11 dpo. Had a long cycle this time around.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats smimms :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I see it *Smimms*!!! VERY faint but you're only what 13 DPO? I got a slightly darker line on 14DPO :happydance: I'm so glad you took time off to take care of yourself - clearly it paid off!!!! :hugs: Enjoy :flower:
> 
> Think I'm only 11 dpo. Had a long cycle this time around.Click to expand...

I was trying to do math based on limited info :dohh: :haha: I figured you were early though! Plenty of time for that line to get nice and DARK DARK DARK.


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I see it *Smimms*!!! VERY faint but you're only what 13 DPO? I got a slightly darker line on 14DPO :happydance: I'm so glad you took time off to take care of yourself - clearly it paid off!!!! :hugs: Enjoy :flower:
> 
> Think I'm only 11 dpo. Had a long cycle this time around.Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to do math based on limited info :dohh: :haha: I figured you were early though! Plenty of time for that line to get nice and DARK DARK DARK.Click to expand...

Im hoping! I took another with super diluted urine and it was darker. Going to go grab a digi soon. How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Smimms! Happy & Healthy 9 months!

The witch got me yesterday....at least i know know that my v chart was the accurate one! My oral chart had my o date wrong by two days....

Onwards we go....


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry Newbie, good luck for the new cycle.

Congrats on the BFP I spy, about time the thread had one!

As for me, my crazy chart continues, CD42 in 17 minutes time, with no sign of AF. I'm so confused, have always had regular cycles before BCP and on my breaks from BCP, but now I come to TTC and actually want a regular cycle for the first time in my life, and AF decides to go AWOL. After my letter from the docs last week I had kind of psyched myself up for the news that I was hypothyroid and would need to take medication for the rest of my life, but finally got another appointment today, and was told that I'm borderline hyperthyroid but all my other levels that should've been out for thyroid issues were normal. So due to that and also missing my first ever AF, I'm being sent for more blood tests. I was really hoping it would all be sorted today but it's getting more bizarre, at least they're looking into it now. It should ideally be CD21 tests a week after ovulation, but seeing as it looks like I've not ovulated this month I can't really time that one right! Really hope to get some answers soon, preferably with a quick fix! So sorry to have brought all this craziness to your thread guys, I swear I was normal before this cycle! I'd still like to cheer you all on even if my own BFP seems to be moving further away!


----------



## Peoples22

Congrat smimms!!
How's everyone else doing ?


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: bubbles I hope your doctor can get everything sorted out


----------



## Clarkeyness

YEAHH Simms!! congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Peoples22

ok ladies, I am 3 dpo and I am having some mild cramps in my left pelvic area, any of you every experienced this?


----------



## Veganlily

Yay smimms!!!!!!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Peoples22 said:


> ok ladies, I am 3 dpo and I am having some mild cramps in my left pelvic area, any of you every experienced this?

Yep :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> I'm hoping! I took another with super diluted urine and it was darker. Going to go grab a digi soon. How's your pregnancy going?

Awesomeness :happydance:
I'm doing well! Thanks for asking. I can't believe I'm in the second trimester already. All my doc appointments went well so far and the bean's looking healthy. You can check out my preg journal if you'd like! Link's in my siggy. Still over the moon for you! :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Veganlily said:


> Yay smimms!!!!!!!!

Hi Veganlily how are you? I got my digital confirmation this am yay!


----------



## Twag

Hi :wave: I am 32 and DH is 34 and we are TTC #1 well NTNP for him (men are scared of the words TTC :haha:) but this is cycle 1 :thumbup: :D


----------



## luna_19

Welcome :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, back at work now. Had forgotten how tiring teaching is... Hugs to you all x


----------



## Natashaa1

Smimms said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Yay smimms!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Veganlily how are you? I got my digital confirmation this am yay!Click to expand...

Congrats that's great news


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry newbie - interesting about the temps but was hoping you wouldn't have a chance to find out.

bubbles - its rough when things are in the air like that, hope it gets sorted soon. I also tghink the stress of ttc throws everyones cycles off. Even ladies that weren't on bcp get irregular cycles when thay start ttc.

welcome twag - hope you have a short and sweet stay here.

How is everyone else doing - figure theres quite a few of us waiting to O or starting the BD marathon. Any one waiting to test?


----------



## Veganlily

Congrats again Sara-I'm ok, taking a page from your play book and taking this month off from charting, opk etc - need a mental break! Not that we won't "try" but we won't do the whole ttc shebang, you know?

SO happy for you!

Good luck to everyone! I'm still at least 2 weeks from o, if not more, so I'm kinda boring right now for the boards!


----------



## Goldfish

Congrats smimms! 

Newbie - sorry AF got you! 

Peoples - hope that is a good sign FX!

Twag - hello!

I'm not expecting to O till end of next week so nothing interesting to report!


----------



## Mommy81

Yay! Congrats Smimms on your BFP, Happy & Healthy 9 months!

AF got me this afternoon so I am out this month :cry:....here we go again.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: mommy


----------



## Peoples22

Sorry mommy81. Hugs! 

I'm still having weirds cramps in my lower stomach , my charts show I ovulated last Friday but maybe they were wrong and it's o pains.


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, *smims*! So excited to hear the news. :) 

*Newbie*, So sorry :witch: got ya. Praying for a bfp soon!

Welcome, *twag*!

*Lily*, I'm doing the same thing: taking a break from all the ttc stuff. BD marathon starts tonight for us. I'm just going to try and relax this month. 

So sorry, *mommy*. :hugs: 

*bubbles*, I hope things get straightened out soon for you. I imagine it's terribly frustrating!!! :hugs:

Afm, waiting to o, probably sometime this week or weekend. Trying to do stuff that takes my mind off ttc.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yay Simms!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Twag

Hi ladies :wave:

I have been charting for over a year and my cycles are standard for me anyway O is CD14 and I have an 11 day LP whole cycle 24 days :shrug: so I am due to O this Saturday :thumbup: 

I am excited and apprehensive about my 1st ever TWW :wacko: :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Hey twag looks like we'll be tww buddies :)

o day should be tomorrow...of course I couldn't get a good temp today :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Yay a TWW buddy :thumbup: :dust: for you how long have you been TTC?

I do not temp I did all that for a year on FF in WTT and so now I just check CM and know my cycles are they have been pretty much the same for a year and I always said when I started TTC I would stop temping :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

I'm on my 10th cycle, have very regular 26 day cycles, never had a bfp. this is only my 4th cycle temping, I'm going to keep it up so I'll have lots of data if we need to see a fs...


----------



## Twag

How has the charting been so far? I have all my charting records for the last year and a half so if I need to see an FS I will hopefully have enough information :shrug:

But hoping it does not get to that for either of us :thumbup:

lots of :dust: for this cycle for you


----------



## Peoples22

Sorry ladies if tmi but I woke up this morning to an abundance of cm, per my charts I am 5 dpo, any inputs ? I have never had this happen .


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I made an observation this time around in dealing with AF. The first couple days it is here I have a ton of ewcm. There is more of that than anything. I wonder if my body is confused and I actually o in the first couple days rather than the middle of the cycle. It would explain why I haven't seen a :bfp: yet because we don't bd during this time. Has anyone else experienced this as well? I am going to wait for a few months, maybe until next cycle and see what opk's tell me, although I have heard that they can be unreliable with PCOS. :shrug:


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I made an observation this time around in dealing with AF. The first couple days it is here I have a ton of ewcm. There is more of that than anything. I wonder if my body is confused and I actually o in the first couple days rather than the middle of the cycle. It would explain why I haven't seen a :bfp: yet because we don't bd during this time. Has anyone else experienced this as well? I am going to wait for a few months, maybe until next cycle and see what opk's tell me, although I have heard that they can be unreliable with PCOS. :shrug:

*Gypsy*, Are you saying that you have ewcm during AF or right after? I had a friend who o'ed earlier than she thought since she had 26 days cycles and actually o'ed on like day 6 or 7. You never know what your body could be doing. I would get bd'ing anytime you see ewcm. :) 

This month I am having lots of ewcm yesterday and today but it's tinged with streaks of blood. Definitely unusual and kinda unnerving (especially since I know I o soon).


----------



## gypsygirl1018

bakingbabe said:


> gypsygirl1018 said:
> 
> 
> I made an observation this time around in dealing with AF. The first couple days it is here I have a ton of ewcm. There is more of that than anything. I wonder if my body is confused and I actually o in the first couple days rather than the middle of the cycle. It would explain why I haven't seen a :bfp: yet because we don't bd during this time. Has anyone else experienced this as well? I am going to wait for a few months, maybe until next cycle and see what opk's tell me, although I have heard that they can be unreliable with PCOS. :shrug:
> 
> *Gypsy*, Are you saying that you have ewcm during AF or right after? I had a friend who o'ed earlier than she thought since she had 26 days cycles and actually o'ed on like day 6 or 7. You never know what your body could be doing. I would get bd'ing anytime you see ewcm. :)
> 
> This month I am having lots of ewcm yesterday and today but it's tinged with streaks of blood. Definitely unusual and kinda unnerving (especially since I know I o soon).Click to expand...

It happens during AF. As soon as it started last week the next day I had a ton. I would love to bd right now to make sure we are covered except that OH is not comfortable with that at all. I can try to talk him into it but I am not sure if that will work. It is worth a shot though.


----------



## luna_19

twag charting is fine once I got the hang of it. I've discovered that if I don't get enough sleep my temp is always 36.7ish (like today) which is high for pre o and low for post o but at least I know the reason. Hubby has also gotten used to the beeping every morning and doesn't jump up thinking it's his alarm :haha:

gypsy that is strange, I say bd just in case!

peoples I've come to the conclusion that everyone is different and there is no for sure sign of pregnancy, that being said if lots of cm at 5 dpo is different for you hopefully it's a good sign :thumbup:

baking that is weird about the bits of blood but great about lots of ewcm! Are you taking anything to improve your cm? I've been using Robitussin for a few cycles now and it's really amazing the huge difference it makes :)

So the reason I couldn't sleep last night was that I got laid off yesterday. Well technically I was laid off because my employer can't just fire me because she doesn't like me but that's basically what it was...About a year ago the clinic I worked at was bought by a doctor that in my opinion has just always been dying to be in charge. One of her favorite things was to take you into her office and talk to you about whatever random thing she thinks you have done wrong (last week I was told that I was not to speak too positively about a new doctor that had just come on to work one day a week in front of another doctor that has worked there for a long time...wtf?)

Anyways because she couldn't actually fire me I got severance pay and I can collect employment insurance while I try to find something new but my dilemma is that even though I have worked as a veterinary technician for about 6 years I'm not actually registered (didn't go to school, just learned on the job) and it's pretty much impossible for me to find a tech job because everyone will say I'm not qualified. So basically I have to decide if I should take a lower paying vet receptionist type job, find a non vet receptionist job (probably low paying as well) or look at doing some sort of online course to get a new job altogether all at the same time as I may of may not end up preggo...sigh


----------



## luna_19

oh I forgot to mention the primary reason she gave for letting me go: I don't say good morning cheerfully enough :wacko:

ok enough venting for today


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Luna that is terrible! I really hope that things get better for you. At least they have to keep paying you. You never know, maybe some time away from work is just what you need to get your :bfp:. Something 'positive' can come of this! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> oh I forgot to mention the primary reason she gave for letting me go: I don't say good morning cheerfully enough :wacko:
> 
> ok enough venting for today

Luna, that is terrible!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> twag charting is fine once I got the hang of it. I've discovered that if I don't get enough sleep my temp is always 36.7ish (like today) which is high for pre o and low for post o but at least I know the reason. Hubby has also gotten used to the beeping every morning and doesn't jump up thinking it's his alarm :haha:
> 
> gypsy that is strange, I say bd just in case!
> 
> peoples I've come to the conclusion that everyone is different and there is no for sure sign of pregnancy, that being said if lots of cm at 5 dpo is different for you hopefully it's a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> baking that is weird about the bits of blood but great about lots of ewcm! Are you taking anything to improve your cm? I've been using Robitussin for a few cycles now and it's really amazing the huge difference it makes :)
> 
> So the reason I couldn't sleep last night was that I got laid off yesterday. Well technically I was laid off because my employer can't just fire me because she doesn't like me but that's basically what it was...About a year ago the clinic I worked at was bought by a doctor that in my opinion has just always been dying to be in charge. One of her favorite things was to take you into her office and talk to you about whatever random thing she thinks you have done wrong (last week I was told that I was not to speak too positively about a new doctor that had just come on to work one day a week in front of another doctor that has worked there for a long time...wtf?)
> 
> Anyways because she couldn't actually fire me I got severance pay and I can collect employment insurance while I try to find something new but my dilemma is that even though I have worked as a veterinary technician for about 6 years I'm not actually registered (didn't go to school, just learned on the job) and it's pretty much impossible for me to find a tech job because everyone will say I'm not qualified. So basically I have to decide if I should take a lower paying vet receptionist type job, find a non vet receptionist job (probably low paying as well) or look at doing some sort of online course to get a new job altogether all at the same time as I may of may not end up preggo...sigh


I haven't been taking anything new, just prenatals and a DHA supplement to get the ewcm. But it's totally weird about the streaks of blood. 

I can't believe that is happening to you. I hope the extra stress of deciding what to do doesn't hurt your ttc. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm feeling this quote so I thought I'd make it my image. :) Let's hope it helps us all relax this month! 

xoxoxo


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That quote is awesome!


----------



## Twag

That is mental reasoning for firing someone :wacko:

I have a lot of EWCM after O then goes then comes back for fertile period :wacko:


----------



## Newbie32

Great quote baking!

Luna honey I am so sorry to hear that......absolutely awful news...I hope you do manage to step into a fabulous job, really soon Hun xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

I'm bleeding again, so I think I'm officially back in the TTC category from Limbo Hell. I'm feeling a lot better--I think some of the calamitous "world is ending" feelings were from hormones. Doesn't make it less traumatic, but with some distance trying again doesn't seem quite as terrifying. 

Lots to catch up on with this thread. Let's give it a go!

*Luna*: That sucks! What a terrible, BS reason to can someone! Here's hoping you can find something else quick!

*Simms*: Congrats! Here's hoping it's a sticky one! 

*Newbie*: Sorry AF got you. We're all very grateful for your contribution to science via your charting experiment. Out of curiosity, how long do the docs want you to try before they'll start examining you for problems? Mine told me six months, so I was wondering if this is your last cycle.

*Bubbles*, sheesh what a saga of a cycle. Hope it ends soon. Glad to hear no major thyroid problems.



Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies, back at work now. Had forgotten how tiring teaching is... Hugs to you all x

Yup, same here! 

*Twag*, welcome!

*Mommy*--sorry this was another BFN month for you. Your sig says last clomid month. Do you know what's next?

I'm sure I'm missing people. :hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That is good to hear pbl. Hopefully everything has worked itself out and now you can start ttc again, as long as that is what you want to do. Fx that you get to leave us again soon! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Nice to see you back at it pbl :)


----------



## BFP Dreams

Thanks Veganlily - sorry it took me so long to reply. I am still figuring this site out - but loving it!!

I am currently 10dpo and have been having some early symptoms (I hope). I have been very gassy (sorry if tmi), bloated, super sore low back pain, sleeplessness, yet tired - errr, some pressure in my abdomen and last week my gums were bleeding and I had a strange metallic taste in my mouth that I could not get rid of and a sore throat. My bbt chart has been a little weird I had a rise for OV then it dipped a bit and then dipped more at about 7dpo, then I had a big spike at 9 dpo and at 10dpo it is high again...not sure if that means anything.

I am keeping my fingers crossed to not get AF...

What do you guys think.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Those all sound promising! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## BFP Dreams

I am trying to make myself hold out until Tues (Sep 18) to test - that is the day that AF is due. I will update you with my results - even if I cannot help myself and test early.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## luna_19

Almost in my tww :D

I swear highlighting my week on the calendar was the greatest idea I've ever had, hubby actually jumped ME before I could even start making dinner :haha:


----------



## Twag

Symptoms sound great BFP Dreams :dust: for you

That sounds like a great ideas Luna I might give that a go or just put it in DHs phone :haha:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey everyone! How are you all doing?

Not much to report here, still waiting for blood test results, which were meant to be a day 21 kind of test, but FF has given me my crosshairs back today and put me at 3dpo now, so if this is the case my test was actually done on the day of ovulation rather than a week after. I'm kind of hoping FF is right this time so I know what's going on and can hopefully get a very late visit from AF in a couple of weeks, I thought my chart was going to be never ending and get too long for my signature! Although it's a bit annoying being at the start of another TWW and know there's no potential BFP at the end as I had no idea O was coming if it did, so there was no BD in the fertile window. 

So I will still be watching the rest of you with my fingers crossed! It's crazy you'll all have just about finished another cycle while I'm still on my crazy one! Really hoping it was just a one off and things may settle down again.


----------



## bubbles82

Oh and hello and welcome Twag! Nice to see another UK chick on the thread! :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies,

freaking out a bit here. Just went in for my cd13 scan with my second round on clomid. Since I didn't O last time the plan was going to give me an injection but none of the eggs were close to mature.

I thought next step would be to increase the dose but he started talking about surgery to check my tubes and ovaries! First he wants DH to go for a sperm analysis and depending on the results he might refer us straight to a fertility specialist instead.

I can't believe we're here already.


----------



## Peoples22

GL zeez.

Who all is in there tww? I'm 7 dpo and feeling like blah I don't wanna get my hopes up and be disappointed again of AF shows .


----------



## bakingbabe

ZeeZ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> freaking out a bit here. Just went in for my cd13 scan with my second round on clomid. Since I didn't O last time the plan was going to give me an injection but none of the eggs were close to mature.
> 
> I thought next step would be to increase the dose but he started talking about surgery to check my tubes and ovaries! First he wants DH to go for a sperm analysis and depending on the results he might refer us straight to a fertility specialist instead.
> 
> I can't believe we're here already.

That sucks, Zee. Are they talking about an HSG?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Almost in my tww :D
> 
> I swear highlighting my week on the calendar was the greatest idea I've ever had, hubby actually jumped ME before I could even start making dinner :haha:

Love it, Luna! :) I love having our bd schedule on the calendar too.


----------



## BFP Dreams

Peoples 22 - I am in TTW wait - currently 11dpo...I am going to try and resist testing this weekend...AF is due on Tuesday. I am sending babydust your way!! I am really having trouble not getting my hopes up this cycle...aaaahhhh

zeez - Good luck to you!

Luna - what a great idea - I think I will give the calendar highlighting a try next cycle - even though I hope not to have to worry about it next cycle...fingers crossed.

Twag - thanks for the input on my (symptoms) - it is appreciated! And welcome!! My symptoms have stayed about the same, a little less low back pain, but more front ab discomfort, pain may be less due to an acupuncture session to help relieve it.


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

baking. - From what I've got from Dr google I think its a laparoscopy but not 100 % sure because my real doctor doesn't use big words when talking to me. Wish I had asked but got distracted by the instructions for the sperm analysis.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: zeez, at least you are getting everything started now rather than waiting a year like most people have to. Good luck with the testing :)


----------



## bakingbabe

ZeeZ said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone.
> 
> baking. - From what I've got from Dr google I think its a laparoscopy but not 100 % sure because my real doctor doesn't use big words when talking to me. Wish I had asked but got distracted by the instructions for the sperm analysis.

I'm sorry to hear that you are having all these issues, zee. I kinda wish my doc wouldn't use medical terms, now I know too much! :) The SA scared me too mainly because my hubby is cyclist and I worried that was an issue with him but it turned out fine. I'm praying everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

You're right luna -better sooner than later.

Baking - thank you. I guess it was just more than I expected and I wasn't prepared. After a bit of research I'm feeling less overwhelmed and of course you ladies helped as well.

Ok - enough about me and my psychosis, how are you all doing?


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck zeez x

Hope you caught the egg Luna! And you too baking, I'm pretty sure you and Luna are pretty synced in your cycles!!!

Pbl it's good to see you back! I'm going to see my gyno this month I think, if we have no luck...I think first step will be an sa, but hubby was a smoker and quit a whole back so we decides to wait and see if non smoked sperm would fix the problem! This cycle should be with new sperm, but unfortunately I willbe traveling for work and only getting home the day before I should o! So im not hopeful for this cycle, but at least an sa done soon should tell us if the sperm are ok now!

Hi to everyone else, have been so busy and all over the place but I'm still stalking all of you!!!

X


----------



## luna_19

This place is so quiet with everyone taking it easy! I should get my crosshairs tomorrow, having my favorite (as in least favorite) post o symptom: crampy gassiness, sexy!

I was offered a job with my favorite Dr ever yesterday :happydance: it pays less and is only part time and it doesn't start for a month but at least hubby isn't so annoyed with the situation. Also got a call for an interview as a pet insurance claims processor which would be an awesome full time job except with the horrible traffic around here it would be at least 2 hours of driving each day! Hoping they can offer me part time on off traffic hours then I'll be set :)


----------



## Peoples22

BFP dreams- hows your tww going , when are you testing? 

Luna- good luck with finding a new job, I hope you find something that you love.

I am 9dpo now and my temps are still going up. I hope this is a good sign I am praying this will be our cycle.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> This place is so quiet with everyone taking it easy! I should get my crosshairs tomorrow, having my favorite (as in least favorite) post o symptom: crampy gassiness, sexy!
> 
> I was offered a job with my favorite Dr ever yesterday :happydance: it pays less and is only part time and it doesn't start for a month but at least hubby isn't so annoyed with the situation. Also got a call for an interview as a pet insurance claims processor which would be an awesome full time job except with the horrible traffic around here it would be at least 2 hours of driving each day! Hoping they can offer me part time on off traffic hours then I'll be set :)

That's great news, Luna! :)

I have no idea when I o'ed but I imagine it's been sometime from last Thursday to Monday so I'll be in the tww soon. It's actually kind of fun not knowing but I have had to resist the urge to temp a few mornings in order to see if my temp was in the 98's yet. :) 

Enjoying a rainy Sunday here. I love listening to a good soaking rain (not that we get much here in Texas). So online shopping and movies for me today. Maybe some freshly baked cookies? :) Enjoy your Sunday, my friends!


----------



## Twag

Great news on the new job Luna :thumbup:

OK so I am officially in my 1st ever TWW - hmmm but not feeling hopeful due to BD pattern as we are NTNP :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

Ok I'm now satisfied enough with my temp that I can stop with the thermometer and just relax :)


----------



## Twag

:dust: to you :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Ok I'm now satisfied enough with my temp that I can stop with the thermometer and just relax :)

yay, Luna! Glad to see you're putting the thermometer down and relaxing the rest of the tww. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Twag said:


> Great news on the new job Luna :thumbup:
> 
> OK so I am officially in my 1st ever TWW - hmmm but not feeling hopeful due to BD pattern as we are NTNP :shrug:

GL, twag!


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats on the new job, Luna! Hope you get it all worked out!

And FX for good SA zeez and newbie. Hopefully you'll get BFPs this month and it won't matter!

I'll do a fuller catch-up from home. Still on the road right now. Cape Cod was fantastic, and I think both OH and I feel much better. Sunshine and beaches can work wonders!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im glad you're feeling better pbl :hugs:

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## Goldfish

I've not been on this thread for a while so please excuse me if I'm not up to date!

Clarkey - 8 weeks already, time is going by so fast!
Pbl - good to hear you had a nice getaway :)
Luna - yay for O and a new job!!
Twag, Peoples, zeez, baking, Newbie and anyone I've missed - good luck!

I'm excited today as I think i got a positive OPK so hopefully will O soon. And EWCM, which is good since I've been taking EPO, drinking grapefruit juice and guaifenesin!! My EPO capsules are huge :o


----------



## Peoples22

How's everyone doing? 10 dpo today had a slight temp drop so just feeling blah. 

Goldfish - gl and fx for you! 

Pbl- I am so glad you enjoyed your much needed vacay.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Twag

3DPO and just not sure what I am meant to do in TWW :shrug:

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Goldfish

Peoples - ooh exciting, when do you plan on testing?
Twag - my only tip is NOT to obsess over every little possible "symptom", which is what I seem to do every month and drives me nuts!


----------



## luna_19

Twag said:


> 3DPO and just not sure what I am meant to do in TWW :shrug:
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:

my best advice is to stay busy busy busy

for example, today's agenda consists of:
-yoga class
-tidying up the apartment
-fixing a hem
-laundry
-trying to figure out where I can get a typing assessment done to apply for school
-go to the bank
-pick up my new passport
-take Drago to the park
-bake some cookies
-make a tasty dinner
-watch an episode or two of Boardwalk Empire
Also recently picked up an old Zelda game for the wii and started reading (for possibly the millionth time) my favorite book series ever

whew that should keep my mind off things!


----------



## ZeeZ

Luna. - Congrates on the job and fxed that you get the other one too. What a busy schedlue - 262 1))3 should keep your mind off phantom symtoms.

Twag - I agree with everyone else on keepping distracted. My first 2 week wait was toture. I had every single symtom imaginable and since I was just off birth control I didn't know how long my cycles were (not 28 days!) so was devastated by my first bfn. Just try and not think about it at all to keep your self sane.

baby dust every one.


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 3DPO and just not sure what I am meant to do in TWW :shrug:
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:
> 
> my best advice is to stay busy busy busy
> 
> for example, today's agenda consists of:
> -yoga class
> -tidying up the apartment
> -fixing a hem
> -laundry
> -trying to figure out where I can get a typing assessment done to apply for school
> -go to the bank
> -pick up my new passport
> -take Drago to the park
> -bake some cookies
> -make a tasty dinner
> -watch an episode or two of Boardwalk Empire
> Also recently picked up an old Zelda game for the wii and started reading (for possibly the millionth time) my favorite book series ever
> 
> whew that should keep my mind off things!Click to expand...

Wow that is so like my typical day preBFP!!!! I miss being productive...I mean I wouldn't trade my bean for anything in the world but I get like 3 things done in a day now and call it a success :dohh:

I definitely agree that keeping busy is the key...makes the time fly by faster. Good luck to everyone in TWW!!!! And all the rest, hope you catch those eggies!

:hug:


----------



## Twag

Thanks guys I am at work all day and tbh that is when it is on my mind most :wacko: :coffee: 

I have a 24 day cycle CD14 being O and 11 day LP - I have been charting for 15 months and I know this is spot on :thumbup: So AF is due Thursday 27th!!

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## BFP Dreams

Hi Ladies, I am just checking in, I have not been on for nearly a week. I am 16 dpo...still having symptoms that could be AF...but these have been changing slightly and have been going on for about 1.5 weeks. I tested on 13 dpo and got a BFN...but I am still staying positive that it was just too early to test. I think I'll test again tomorrow. So many strange things, like my bbs usually get really sore before AF (like for a few days) but they are only slightly tender, still having bloating, feel gassy, emotional (I am near tears almost once a day), my sore low back has become less sore (but not completely gone). For the past three days I am not hungry...I eat just because I should, and have had the most cramping/dull pains in my abdomen for the first part of the morning and a little nausea (just a little). At 12 dpo I got a migraine and did not take any Advil because my Chinese Doctor said to 'act like I am pregnant' if I don't know - a migraine and no pain meds really sucked 

What is going on with everyone else? Anyone almost reading to test?


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh my, I am so irritated at hubby right now. And he's not even doing anything particularly wrong or out of the ordinary!!


----------



## preg_pilot

BFP Dreams said:


> Hi Ladies, I am just checking in, I have not been on for nearly a week. I am 16 dpo...still having symptoms that could be AF...but these have been changing slightly and have been going on for about 1.5 weeks. I tested on 13 dpo and got a BFN...but I am still staying positive that it was just too early to test. I think I'll test again tomorrow. So many strange things, like my bbs usually get really sore before AF (like for a few days) but they are only slightly tender, still having bloating, feel gassy, emotional (I am near tears almost once a day), my sore low back has become less sore (but not completely gone). For the past three days I am not hungry...I eat just because I should, and have had the most cramping/dull pains in my abdomen for the first part of the morning and a little nausea (just a little). At 12 dpo I got a migraine and did not take any Advil because my Chinese Doctor said to 'act like I am pregnant' if I don't know - a migraine and no pain meds really sucked
> 
> What is going on with everyone else? Anyone almost reading to test?

I also have migraines, and though I´m pregnant, I take 2x paratabs, or paracetamol, or medicines thereabouts. Basically very mild painkillers are safe.
I asked a doctor about my migraine meds though, and those are definitely off the list while I´m pregnant, as they would induce premature labor...


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies-just checking in! Spent 5 lovely days in cape cod and getting ready for Paris in about 2.5 weeks! Really keeping to the no active trying thing...well...except for we're still dtd of course! :blush:

Hope my girls here all are well-I'm sticking with the no charting, etc plan so I've been lurking here somewhat but not posting much. Good luck and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Kmae

Veganlily said:


> Hi ladies-just checking in! Spent 5 lovely days in cape cod and getting ready for Paris in about 2.5 weeks! Really keeping to the no active trying thing...well...except for we're still dtd of course! :blush:
> 
> Hope my girls here all are well-I'm sticking with the no charting, etc plan so I've been lurking here somewhat but not posting much. Good luck and :dust: to all!!

Have a great time in Paris! 

Sorry I have been MIA- I just needed to take a break- this ttc thing is getting to the point of controlling my life since starting injections. It will take me a while to get all caught up with the posts- but for now...:dust: to you all!


----------



## pbl_ge

*Lily*, you were on Cape Cod? I was just there! Where were you? My OH's family lives in Brewster/Orleans. Wasn't the weather there fantastic in the past few days? Still very jealous of Paris!

*Baking* my OH has also been in trouble recently. Frankly, the whole m/c thing makes you REALLY cranky. Partly because you're sad, angry, and depressed, but also because the hormones are doing ungodly things. So, I can definitely relate. Hope he's back in line!!!

TWW ladies: Yep, it sucks. FF has the lovely option to chart stalk and symptom spot, and those games were entirely correct for me. My new plan of attack, assuming my cycles go back to normal, is to try to not pay attention at all. No good comes of knowing sooner, as there's little difference between the TWW and the months of waiting that follow. I doubt that anyone's TWW compares to how terrifying the first trimester is when you're watching for a miscarriage. 

Errrr...apparently I'm still cranky. But I guess I'll leave what I wrote, even though it probably doesn't sound very supportive. I DID mean it to be. Argh. :shrug:

Anyway, hopefully all those waiting will get their BFPs!!!

Where's *Bubbles*? Still in the Cycle from Hell?

:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## Peoples22

PBL- I'm sorry :hugs:


BFP Dreams - Fx sounds like this could be your month.


I hope everyone else is doing good .

Today is 12DPO for me, I had a slight dip on 10 dpo but spiked back up today so of course I tested (ugh) and a BFN. I really feel like AF is on her way now and just starting to get down already.

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Peoples22 said:


> PBL- I'm sorry :hugs:

Ha! I was trying to sound so upbeat! Guess I failed!

But, you're not out til she shows, so I'll keep my FX for you. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kmae said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies-just checking in! Spent 5 lovely days in cape cod and getting ready for Paris in about 2.5 weeks! Really keeping to the no active trying thing...well...except for we're still dtd of course! :blush:
> 
> Hope my girls here all are well-I'm sticking with the no charting, etc plan so I've been lurking here somewhat but not posting much. Good luck and :dust: to all!!
> 
> Have a great time in Paris!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA- I just needed to take a break- this ttc thing is getting to the point of controlling my life since starting injections. It will take me a while to get all caught up with the posts- but for now...:dust: to you all!Click to expand...

Kmae, hope you're doing well! Would love an update on what's going on with you whenever you feel up to it. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## luna_19

Pbl I totally got what you were saying :) I actually went all out with the symptom spotting checkboxes last month and it drove me crazy! Taking it easy and not really paying attention this month is so much better. Does it really matter which dpo my bbs start getting sore? No because I'm sure they will be sore whether I'm preg or not!

:hugs: kmae, looks like you're almost onto a new cycle, hopefully the meds won't work quite so well this time ;)

Oh and lily I'm so jealous of Paris, it's been almost 10 years since we were there <3


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: peoples, hopefully it was just too soon to test

7 dpo :coffee:

so the pet insurance claims job is a no go. they only wanted full time and I actually was crazy enough to consider it for a very short period of time but the horrible, horrible traffic lately convinced me that it's just not worth it (I've been waking up to a traffic jam outside our bedroom window every morning lately!) So I'm back to the possibility of going back to school, there is a 6 month-ish distance learning course that I can take and basically learn to do a lot of the lab type stuff that I already do with animals but on people. The only reason I'm hesitant is because IF I were to get preg this month or next month I would be quite pregnant when it comes time to do my practicum/look for a job. On the other hand if I have learned anything over these past 9 months it's that I can't put my life on hold because I'm ttc...ugh!

Anyway getting all my pre-application stuff sorted out right now, I guess I'll decide for sure once I find out what happens in a week...

Anyone due to test soon? I would love to see a bfp in here :) I think I'll start on Saturday even though that's way too soon :lol:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, Luna! That's a yucky situation. :hugs: The only advice I'd give is to not plan your life around what *might* happen, as things rarely go according to plan. But, I'm a bit more pessimistic than usual these days, so maybe that's just me.


----------



## Twag

6DPO today jeez this is a long wait :coffee: so thinking I might buy some tests today but not do any until at least Monday!!


----------



## MrsChezek

BFP Dreams said:


> Hi Ladies, I am just checking in, I have not been on for nearly a week. I am 16 dpo...still having symptoms that could be AF...but these have been changing slightly and have been going on for about 1.5 weeks. I tested on 13 dpo and got a BFN...but I am still staying positive that it was just too early to test. I think I'll test again tomorrow. So many strange things, like my bbs usually get really sore before AF (like for a few days) but they are only slightly tender, still having bloating, feel gassy, emotional (I am near tears almost once a day), my sore low back has become less sore (but not completely gone). For the past three days I am not hungry...I eat just because I should, and have had the most cramping/dull pains in my abdomen for the first part of the morning and a little nausea (just a little). At 12 dpo I got a migraine and did not take any Advil because my Chinese Doctor said to 'act like I am pregnant' if I don't know - a migraine and no pain meds really sucked
> 
> What is going on with everyone else? Anyone almost reading to test?

So did you test???

I too get migraines and have been taking acetaminophen to keep them at bay...its just like the paracetamol *preg_pilot* recommended. If you don't let the headache get out of hand, it works...


How about you *Peoples*? You're at 14DPO today right? Hope we see a BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

I started spotting yesterday but still am today??? Hopefully, i will get A full flow soon. I have a baseline u/s on Sunday morning to check if the meds gave me cysts. Oh, I hope not... I just can't stand the thought of having to sit out another cycle:dohh:.

Luna, I agree with Pbl...don't plan your life around ttc. I've been ttc for 2 years so I would have missed out on a lot if I did that. Not that it will be that long for you, but if ou do happen to get pg- things will work out.

Twag, hope your keeping yourself occupied to speed up the time!


----------



## luna_19

thanks for the input ladies :) I will definitely still wait to see what happens with this cycle...I have to get a hep b vaccine before I register which as far as I can see if fine while ttc/preg but I want to know for sure either way first.

ugh my post O symptoms are just brutal this month! Trying so hard not to symptom spot....also broke down and temped this morning too :dohh:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, I've been laying low a little as well lately, busy traveling around the country for work, certainly does reek havoc with ones chart when you're all over the place and not sleeping well! Think I've gotten back just in time to catch a bd or two to have a shot at this cycles eggy but who knows, ivebeen oing on cd13 lately which is today!

I hope you all are well, I've been stalking you all even tho not has the time to post much xx


----------



## Peoples22

Well ladies today is 14dpo for me and my temps were still way over my cover line so I decided to test and I can't believe it a:bfp:


I am so shocked still can not believe it after 6 months of trying.

How's everyone else ? I can't wait to see some more BFPs


----------



## luna_19

Yay! Congrats peoples :)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Peoples H&H 9 months


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates peoples! Happy and healthy 9 months!

luna, sorry about the job situation but good luck with the studies. 

Twag - I don't keep tests around until the day before I'm going to test. I drive myself crazy.

newbie - hope you had a good trip and all it takes is one properly timed bd to keep you in the game this cycle so good luck.

kmae - fxed for you. Keep us updated.

Afm - DH sa results came back fine so thats one les thing to worry about.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, peoples! Hope it's a sticky one!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Peoples22 said:


> Well ladies today is 14dpo for me and my temps were still way over my cover line so I decided to test and I can't believe it a:bfp:
> 
> 
> I am so shocked still can not believe it after 6 months of trying.
> 
> How's everyone else ? I can't wait to see some more BFPs

Congratulations :) 
H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Yay people's!!!! Signs/symptoms? Pic of your bfp?? So happy for you!

:dust: to all my ladies here


----------



## luna_19

yes peoples we require a bfp pic and list of symptoms ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay People's!!!!! Big big congrats :hugs:
Wishing you a super sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Come by our expecting thread :) :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Congrats, Peoples! That is fantastic :happydance:

I agree, we need a pic and list of symptoms :winkwink:


----------



## Clarkeyness

WOW congrats peoples!! :hugs: Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Peoples22

Here is my BFP photo!

I took another test just to confirm .

Symptoms- I had a cramps in around my left pelvic area two days after ovulation, lots of lotiony cm, backaches (thought it was AF about to arrive), but the biggest symptom that got me was the heavy (pressure) feeling I have had in my stomach the last 4 days. 

I hope this helps.

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).JPG
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Newbie32

Yay peoples, lovely line! Congrats and h&h nine months xxx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yay peoples!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Goldfish

Congrats peoples!!! Great news
Who is next to test? I've still got another week!


----------



## luna_19

I've had bfns these past two days, I think I'll just wait now...not feeling very positive :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats peoples!! :)


----------



## Goldfish

Hang in there Luna, still early days and you could still get a BFP in a few days!! Hugs


----------



## Kmae

:happydance: yay People's- I bet your over the moon!!!

AFM, my AF finally arrived and I went in for an u/s- sadly I had a huge cyst so I have to sit out for another month:cry:. The RE said I could try on my own this month, but, I often don't ovulate on my own so we'll see:shrug:.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Kmae how frustrating! Sorry to hear that. 

And,luna, here's hoping it's just too early!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> :happydance: yay People's- I bet your over the moon!!!
> 
> AFM, my AF finally arrived and I went in for an u/s- sadly I had a huge cyst so I have to sit out for another month:cry:. The RE said I could try on my own this month, but, I often don't ovulate on my own so we'll see:shrug:.

Oh kmae! I wish I could do something to make this a bit easier for you :hugs: How frustrating! Maybe something in the universe shifted and you'll ovulate this cycle so give it a go and just hope for the best. I'm sending you all the positive energy I can muster!!!! xx
:dust:


----------



## Twag

Hoping it is just too early Luna :dust:

Well I am out this cycle - roll on next month :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Hugs kmae, and you too twag xxx

Don't give up Luna, she hasn't struck you down yet Hun xxx


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats *Peoples*! Come join us on the expecting thread. 

*Kmae* Hang in there girl! I didn't ovulate on my own either so I feel your pain there. They found my cyst when I found out I was pregnant but it went away on it's own as I'm sure yours will too. You can still get pregnant with the cyst, hopefully your body will O on it's own now that it was given a little push. I've heard a lot of stories about getting that bfp on a break from clomid and trigger shots. :hugs:

*Luna* Shame on you for breaking the testing rule. Chezek I'm suprised you let that slide :haha: I will be thinking of you and hope that :bfp: comes soo! 

*Zee* Good to hear the SA came back good! You are one step closer to that :bfp: What a huge relief. 

*Newbie* I sure hope you made it back on time to catch that egg this month. 

:dust: to all you ladies


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry kmae and twag.

Luna its still way early so don't give up yet.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Good luck everyone!


----------



## luna_19

Oh kmae that really sucks about your cyst :hugs:

:hugs: twag


----------



## DebbieMom22

Hi everyone! My hubby & I started TTC when I was 30. We waited to start for a while because of so many bumps in the road of "life". It took a little longer than expected so we had a lot of fears about not being able to conceive. Even after all of our tests came back "normal", we were still concerned. Our first child, a baby girl, was conceived later that year (I was 31 by then) & was born in June, 2011. I am now 33 & approx 6 weeks pregnant with #2, an unexpected but welcome surprise. After so many negative preg tests & disappointments, I just wanted to let everyone on this thread know that there are more people than you know out there rooting for you. Best of luck to all of you on this road to parenthood. Hoping that your futures hold positive pregnancy tests, ultrasounds, labor, delivery & many, many, many dirty diapers! :flower:


----------



## Goldfish

Debbie - thank you for posting that, it's just what I needed to hear! Sometime I feel it's never going to happen and I have to tell myself to be more patient! 

Twag and kmae - :hugs: hope next month is better!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Breezy.....might have managed to squeeze one or to bd's into the window...fx'd!

Thanks Debbie - so nice to hear that!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, and Luna I hope you're hanging in there hun!


----------



## luna_19

aw thanks newbie :hugs: 
looks like you just o'ed, it's funny how our cycles are the exact opposite :lol:

not feeling super hopeful at the moment...come on crazy reproductive system of mine prove me wrong!


----------



## Newbie32

very true luna! Very regularly in the opposite to wait to each other!!!

GL and FX this is your month!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> Congrats *Peoples*! Come join us on the expecting thread.
> 
> *Luna* Shame on you for breaking the testing rule. Chezek I'm suprised you let that slide :haha: I will be thinking of you and hope that :bfp: comes soo!

Yes *Peoples*! Come join us :) It's very quiet on that thread so we need more people :happydance: That goes to all of you! I miss you all over there!!

Well *Breezy*, I already reprimanded *Luna* in the past and she made her case as to why it makes her happy to pee on sticks and that the early BFNs don't let her down so I gave her immunity :winkwink:



luna_19 said:


> aw thanks newbie :hugs:
> looks like you just o'ed, it's funny how our cycles are the exact opposite :lol:
> 
> not feeling super hopeful at the moment...come on crazy reproductive system of mine prove me wrong!

I'll feel hopeful for you!!! Lots of dust coming your way :hugs:
:dust: :baby: :dust:

:hug: to all who need it!


----------



## Newbie32

Any update Luna? I'm hanging to see a bfp from you! Fxed xx


----------



## Twag

I am hoping you get a BFP too Luna :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Well the downside of not charting is that I totally ovulated about a week to ten days earlier than the last couple of cycles and we dtd only once-1-2 days before o by my calculations (took temp this am to confirm it had happened). So I'm very likely out this cycle again. The only good news is that my cycles are indeed getting back to the 32 rather than 45 day range. Turns out this process is hard on you even when you stop "trying" - our bd marathon was supposed to start today, but I o'd yesterday or Sunday (and we only bd on Saturday). It's not the first time I've ovulated early when not charting - maybe charting stresses me out and delays things. Better luck to all of you! Newbie I would say we were 2ww buddies but I think our chances are about zero this time. Sorry to be a Debbie downer!


----------



## luna_19

Oh no lily :hugs: 

Well onto cycle 11 for me :cry: apparently my lp is getting shorter too...


----------



## Twag

Oh no I am so sorry Luna :hugs: what is your normal LP? mine is 11 days has been as short as 6 though before!


----------



## luna_19

Well the last three cycles it's give from 13 to 12 to 11 days...i looked back and I actually did have a 24 dat cycle in February so it's probably nothing...

I think I just need to accept the fact that I waited too long to make up my mind and may never be a mum :(


----------



## Twag

I know it is rude to ask but how old are you? And you are not too old to be a mom I know a lot of women on here 1 who has been TTC for just over 2 years and she has just got her bfp

:hugs: don't give up hope


----------



## luna_19

Aw thanks :hugs:

I'm 31, super regular cycles, definitely ovulating, timed everything well every month, healthy weight, I eat well, exercise, etc, etc


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for Luna and Lily. Lily, it looks like you timed things so that there's still some hope! I'll keep my FX for you! 

And Luna and Twag, have you tried a B complex? It does seem to help folks lengthen luteal phases and decrease spotting.

Would anyone like a little schadenfreude in the morning? I went to the doc's today because I'm STILL bleeding. I came up + on the pregnancy test (just urine), and then had the pleasure of a 20 minute trans-vag U/S. Y'all haven't lived until you've had one! Short version is that the think the "pregnancy" has clung on as an ectopic. I'll go in tomorrow again to find out if I need surgery. Just in time for my 35th birthday!!!! :cry: 

The only bright side is that I'm going to go into today to ask my Associate Dean if I can have a tenure clock stoppage. I'm betting they'll support it, although I'm sure I'll face a backlash from other people IF they get told the reason. Which I don't think I'll be sharing with many people. I'd been wavering on this, but this AM pushed it over the edge.


----------



## Twag

Luna I am 32 and you are far from too old to be a Mum :hugs: they say on average at our age it takes a year you will get there :hugs: 

I have heard about B complex but I asked my DR about what I thought was short LP and they have said it is nothing to worry about so as my LP is pretty much standard 99.9% of the time I don't really want to take things to mess with it just now :thumbup:

So sorry PBL I hope it is not an eptopic and you are just one of the unluckly ones who bleeds through the pregnancy (my close friend had periods the whole way through both of her pregnancies and she has 2 healthy little boys) :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Twag, but this has never been a viable pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: pbl

I was thinking of trying b6 but the thing is my average lp is still 12 days and I never spot before af...she just comes full on out of nowhere so I don't know that it's something I actually need.

I guess right now I'm just in this place where I don't know if we are just one of those couples that takes a little longer or if there's actually something wrong. I don't want to go through unnecessary testing but worry if there is something wrong we are just wasting time...ugh


----------



## bakingbabe

Aww, I'm gone for a few days and there seems to be so much going on. I'm sorry that you're out, Luna. It seems really early since we usually are pretty close in cycles and I still have just under a week. I'm curious if your doc would see you after 12 cycles not for a full year since your cycles are shorter. Could be worth asking. And don't give up hope, it WILL happen for you. I just know it. 

PBL, my heart goes out to you. I can't imagine how tough this is. :hugs:


Newbie, good luck catching that eggy!
Lily, I'm sorry that not charting messed up your bd schedule but now you know to start earlier. And remember it only takes one time to make a baby!!

I'm trying to find some positive for you all! 


I found that not charting is great for me. I'm not stressed about bd'ing, temps, and cm. I just note what I see and enjoy this time with DH. It's also a bit easier now that we know our tests are normal and it's more than likely timing issues. But who knows, we shall see what happens.

xoxoxo


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls :hi:

Not been on for a while, hope you're all ok. Looks like the thread could do with some major cheering up, virtual hugs and cupcakes for all! :hugs2:

Pbl - I'm so sorry to hear things are still so tough for you, what a terrible time you're having. I really hope things start to get better for you very soon. 

Peoples - huge congrats on your BFP :yipee: we definitely needed it on the thread! Happy & healthy 9 months to you :thumbup:

Kmae - really sorry to hear about the cyst, hope it gets better very quickly :(

Twag & Luna - sorry you're out this cycle, fingers crossed for the next, and remember CD1 is the first day of your pregnancy on a BFP cycle, so here's hoping you're both a little bit preggers already! \\:D/ 
Don't give up hope Luna, you're definitely not too old to be a mum, but I know exactly what you mean as I have the same worries. I can't help but wonder if things would've been a lot easier if I'd started TTC in my twenties, but then I wouldn't have my home, my husband or my job, and wouldn't have been in a good position to bring a little one into the world. I also worry I'm wasting time which isn't a luxury I have anymore, which is why I'm finding my crazy long cycle so frustrating.

Newbie - fingers crossed for your TWW [-o<

Lily - sorry to hear you think you missed O, but O-2 is still good, remember it only takes one BD to make a baby, and a small chance is still a chance! :)

Baking - good to hear you're enoying not charting, hope it's a lucky cycle for you!

Hello to everyone I've missed, had a lot of catching up to do!

As for me, still in my crazy long cycle, but FF has stuck with the dashed crosshairs this time, I'm not convinced I O'd when it says, but am hoping it's right and that AF will show up in a couple of days. Can't believe I'm up to CD56! I'm trying to think positive though, and see it as one skipped AF and being in a new cycle, rather than just a really long crazy cycle! It might be totally wrong, but if AF does show tomorrow, it could actually mean I've had two 28 day cycles with the first one skipping AF, and be a bit closer to being back to normal if that makes any sense at all!


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - boo to AF! Maybe it'll be lucky number 10 next time! I know plenty of 30+ yo first-time mums! In fact I know of at least 4x 34 yo plus 1x 38 yo who are expecting #1 just off the top of my head!

Lily - oh no!! You never know, it just takes one...

Pbl - "schadenfreude" - Good one! Seriously I'm so sorry though. I've actually had a few intravaginal scans myself and it's a lot better than having a cervical smear *shudder*

Baking and Bubbles - good luck!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Goldfish, good luck with your TWW! Been doing any symptom spotting?! 

I already know there's no chance of a BFP for me, BD timing went way out the window with my cycle! But yet again I find myself looking forward to AF arriving! Crazy!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies. It's been a pretty terrible day, as I had meetings and had to give a three hour lecture after this AM's news. I did get a chance to talk to the Associate Dean for Faculty Development (meaning that her job is helping me and other Assistant Professors do our jobs), and she was incredibly helpful and compassionate. She actually teaches the course on grief and loss, including "ambiguous loss" like miscarriage. I can't say I felt better after talking to her, but at least someone at work knows what's going on and can support me if I need to take time off or stop my clock.

Anyway, I don't recommend reading about ectopics. That shit is grim.

Bubbles, good to see you back, although I'm sad that you're still in the hellish cycle. Is there some "red line" date by which your doc will induce if you haven't gotten AF? I hope she comes soon!

Goldfish--seriously? You think smears are worse? Maybe the U/S tech at my place is just bad. Admittedly, she is looking everywhere on me, so that wand was really jabbing all over the place.

Luna, when will your doc commence testing? Agreed that the B6 probably isn't something you need.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Newbie32

oh luna :hugs: honey xxx dont give up hun, twag is right, for some reason some of us just have to be more patient about ttc than others...but i am sure you will be a mummy and a great one at that.

& Lily did you say there was one bd in there hun? All it takes is one!!!

I have the worst cold/flu...work up with glands the size of golfballs in my throat on Sunday and have progressively gone downhill this week....wish i was curled up in bed instead of stuck at work!!!


----------



## luna_19

baking I know we used to be so close in cycles, I think I was actually getting ahead of you until I had that weird 30 day cycle a while ago plus these last two have been on the shorter side of my normal...hopefully you'll get a bfp in about a week! :)

my doctor is willing to do the initial testing anytime but I think things work differently here than in other countries, the doctor will only do blood work and SA then everything else needs a referral to a fertility clinic and clinics don't take referrals until you have been trying for at least a year. So basically I could go have blood work done now which I'm quite sure will be fine or wait until closer to a year. Oh and I'm really not wanting to bring up doing an SA with hubby at this time....going to wait at least another month...sigh

pbl when will you find out if you need to have surgery? I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

oh pbl im so sorry to hear that hun, you poor thing :hugs: it has been such a tough monh for you i really hope things take a turn for the better really soon xx

Nice to see you baking, bubbles, goldfish :)

Who will be next to test then? Goldfish?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl, must've been hard talking about things, but it is good that someone knows so you can get appropriate support when you need it in a way, and it sounds like its someone who will be understanding.

I haven't been back to my doc, they were particularly unhelpful on my two visits to my new surgery. They did agree to do some 'Day 21 bloods' to look into things, although that was on CD42, and when I phoned for the results I was just told everything was normal and no further action required. I'm not sure how they can tell everything is normal, I thought they had to compare results at various stages in the cycle. I don't know how long they would think I should go before trying to induce AF, but I've read that UK GPs aren't particularly concerned until you've gone 6 months without, which sounds crazy to me. I'd like to leave it a bit longer just because I'm pretty sure my cycle is messed up from BCP, so I really want to avoid taking more pills and give myself the best chance to just get back to normal on my own. I think it looks from my chart like AF is on her way, and I've been getting a bit crampy, so hopefully she'll make an appearance in the next few days, if not I'll think about making another appointment with the unhelpful GPs!


----------



## luna_19

bubbles that is crazy they didn't explain the blood results to you. As far as I know day 21 blood is to check whether or not you ovulated which seems like the pressing question for you right now. It's amazing that some doctors can be so...um I want to say unhelpful even though I don't think that's a word...oh well unhelpful it is


----------



## bakingbabe

My doc only told me that my blood work was within normal range with all the tests. I had to ask to know what the progestrone level was.


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles, I hope she shows up soon so you can get some answers!


----------



## Kmae

Well, it looks like this thread just got hit with a shit bomb- WTH! We are due for a streak of good news.

Pbl :hugs: I'm so sorry that you have to go through this crap. I hope this nightmare passes soon and that you get your sticky BFP right away. It is good you found someone you can share with- I felt so alone when I had my m/c.:hugs:

Luna, so sorry that AF arrived, I hope this cycle is the one! I know how discouraging it can be, I've been trying for almost 23 months know (dreading the 2year mark). Please try to hang in there, it will be your turn soon! 

Bubbles, Provera is known to help "jump start" your cycles again by assisting with regulating hormones- you may want to look into it if AF doesn't show up soon. I didn't have a cycle for 8 months after being on bfp for years and I think the Provera helped make my cycles a little less crazy.

To all you in the TWW and waiting to O :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Newbie32

And your turn too hopefully kmae!!! Xxx

We need to see some bfp action here to cheer us all up!!!


----------



## Goldfish

bubbles82 said:


> Hey Goldfish, good luck with your TWW! Been doing any symptom spotting?!
> 
> I already know there's no chance of a BFP for me, BD timing went way out the window with my cycle! But yet again I find myself looking forward to AF arriving! Crazy!

Bubbles - no obvious symptoms this time. Got big dip today but had that before and no luck so who knows! Crazy that you're wishing for AF but I hope you get a more predictable cycle next time!

Pbl - poor you, your tech must've been rough. I admit my first US was a bit uncomfortable but I thinkit was because my endo was quite bad, ovaries stuck together with 2 huge cysts and other adhesions in my uterus etc.

Newbie - Take care of yourself and gets some rest when you can! I probably won't test till sunday (12dpo I think)

Hi to everyone else! :baby dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies. Just wanted to duck in and say I'm okay. The docs decided to try the methotrexate route before surgery, so FX I'll avoid that. Had my first and potentially final round today, so send positive cleansing thoughts in the direction of my tubes, please.

In the meantime, :hugs: and :dust: to you all. Will catch up later. :flower:


----------



## Kmae

Pbl, glad you're doing ok and will hopefully avoid surgery. I'm sending safe tube cleansing thoughts to you right now!


----------



## ZeeZ

sorry to all those that AF got or that are having a hard time :hugs:

newbie - hope you're feeling better.

pbl -good luck. 

anyone testing soon? 

afm - FF gave me dotted cross hairs. I'm so excited even though they aren't solid that I might have ovulated. not holding out for a BFP because BD timing was not great through as i'd given up on this cycle, just the one time that happenedto be on O day but nothing in the fertile period before. still this is hopeful for next cycle.

Baby dust !


----------



## luna_19

Zeez one time on o day is great timing! Good luck :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, zee! I'd say keep going just in case. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Goldfish your chart looks like a bfp chart to me!! Gl!!!


----------



## Goldfish

Pbl - sending you cleansing thoughts!!

Zee - one time is better than no time, and that one could be it! 

Newbie - oh I hope so! That huge dip was the night I had restless sleep though, so maybe that's why? Trying reaaaaally hard not to obsess. In fact I totally lost track of what dpo I'm on and realised I'm 12dpo this sat, not sun!


----------



## luna_19

Ooh good luck goldfish! Are you going to test or just wait?


----------



## Goldfish

luna_19 said:


> Ooh good luck goldfish! Are you going to test or just wait?

Thanks Luna - going to wait till at least 12dpo or 13dpo I think, as I can't bear the thought of seeing stark white bfn again!


----------



## Kmae

Goldfish said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh good luck goldfish! Are you going to test or just wait?
> 
> Thanks Luna - going to wait till at least 12dpo or 13dpo I think, as I can't bear the thought of seeing stark white bfn again!Click to expand...

Ya, those stark white BFNs are such downers! I have my F'xed for your testing this weekend!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Pbl, hope things work out ok and you manage to avoid surgery.

...and good luck goldfish, bring us a BFP!


----------



## Veganlily

Goldfish my temp goes UP not down when I have restless sleep-fx'ed for you!!


----------



## bakingbabe

This weekend is going to be tough. I'm throwing a baby shower for my bff on Sunday and it's the end of my cycle. Not sure what to think if AF is coming or not but my positivity isn't quite where it was.


----------



## Veganlily

Hope it goes ok baking-but it's ok to feel sad here and there too today if its hard. :hugs:

Goldfish-keep us posted hun!

AFM-really think I'm out but I guess I'll be testing in Paris if no af by the middle of the trip...not holding out much hope for that but it'd be nice not to have my period while we are there!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Hope it goes ok baking-but it's ok to feel sad here and there too today if its hard. :hugs:
> 
> Goldfish-keep us posted hun!
> 
> AFM-really think I'm out but I guess I'll be testing in Paris if no af by the middle of the trip...not holding out much hope for that but it'd be nice not to have my period while we are there!

Thanks, Lily, but I'm out as of this am. Day 28 on the dot.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: baking.

And Lily, I will keep FX for you. Have fun!!


----------



## bakingbabe

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: baking.
> 
> And Lily, I will keep FX for you. Have fun!!

Thanks, pbl. I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## bakingbabe

Strange thing this time, I don't feel as sad as I usually do. I'm disappointed don't get me wrong but not as sad as I have been in the past. I'll take that as some personal growth.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking

My first cycle buddy ever on this site just got her bfp after trying for 15 cycles, it gave me so much hope for both of us!

Lily I really hope she stays away :) have you ever been to Paris before?


----------



## Veganlily

Luna-that is good! Yes-second time, we leave on Friday and I'm so very excited! Already mostly packed :) We planned the trip after our 2nd cycle ttc othe day :witch: came and man am I glad we did!

Hang in there baking...xoxo


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Luna-that is good! Yes-second time, we leave on Friday and I'm so very excited! Already mostly packed :) We planned the trip after our 2nd cycle ttc othe day :witch: came and man am I glad we did!
> 
> Hang in there baking...xoxo

thanks, Lily! I hope you have a wonderful time in Paris. I've never been and hope to go one day. :)


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: baking xxxx

Goldfish I so hope you get that bfp today if you test!!

Lily in so jealous! Hope you have a ball xx


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - sorry about AF. 
Lily - enjoy your hols and hope you get a Parisian BFP ;)

I tested but got BFN this morning at 13dpo. Poor hubby looks so sad! I know I'm not out yet but I feel like AF is coming and it's due tomorrow...


----------



## bubbles82

Lily - Paris trip sounds fabulous! Always fancied it myself but never been. Hope you have a great time and fingers crossed for a bonus BFP!

Baking - sorry the witch got you but glad you dealt with it better, if its any consolation I'm very jealous of your cycle! Although I'd obviously rather see you get a BFP, being regular is a good start which seems so far away from me at the moment, fingers crossed for you for this cycle x


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear that goldfish :hugs: hopefully af stays away and it's just a late implantation xxx

Bubbles your temps are in the up Hun, have you tested?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Newbie!

I haven't tested for a few days, I'm just sat around waiting for any sign AF might finally show. Not hopeful for a BFP, even without the crazy cycle it would be next to impossible as there hasn't been a lot going on in the way of BD! DH is so stressed at the moment doing work all hours for an exam he has coming up, which will finally be over on Tuesday.

No idea what to make of the chart now, still not convinced I even ovulated yet, and I really don't agree with FF's idea of CD42. AF would've shown by now if that was the case as I have a 15 day LP during my normal cycles. Someone in another thread today suggested I possibly ovulated on CD50 which I was kind of thinking myself, if that's the case then there was a cheeky BD O-2, so there's a very very very slight hope still maybe, and AF would be due around Wednesday. I have a doctors appointment booked for Tuesday which seems a bit pointless now, I just booked it when I had no idea what was going on or how long I should go on with no AF. I ended up confiding in my mum this week about my crazy cycle, I didn't want her to know we were TTC and had really hoped to just surprise her when I could tell her she was going to be a grandma, but it didn't turn out as easy as I hoped, and its really got me down over the last few weeks and I just needed a bit more support that DH isn't always able to give. As far as he's concerned, if I haven't had AF I'm definitely pregnant as its always one or the other, and I can't get him to understand any different!


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
I just wanted to let you know that I´m cutting down on my subscription threads here on BnB.
I really need to focus on studying flying material this winter, so I´ll only be checking up on my pregnancy journal. I´ll try to get on there every day, but can´t promise anything.
Those of you that want to keep up with my progress, can follow up on me there.
I´ll miss you guys, and maybe I´ll get on here more after the new years.
I won´t stop completely, but I´ll cut down on my internet time a lot.

Internet is just too damn addictive.

Still love you guys, and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
all around


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, preg, and good luck!

Goldfish - :hugs: :hugs: As you say, you're still not out, so we'll keep up some optimism for you. 

bubbles, GL at the doc's. hopefully they'll have some words of wisdom for you. 

I'm on day 5 post-methotrexate, and I've STOPPED bleeding, which is making me worry that it's not working. I've got tests tomorrow then a doc's appt on Tuesday, so I'll find out more then. Oh, and it's my birthday. As you can imagine, we're not very festive here today. But it's a good excuse for :wine:.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Goldfish

Pbl - Happy birthday and enjoy those drinks while you can, hopefully you won't be drinking next month when you get your next BFP ;)

Bubbles - it does look like you've ovulated but I think later than CD42? I think CD50 as well! (and if it was CD50 it might even look triphasic!)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish 

Bubbles I really feel for you having such a crazy cycle, even though I haven't gotten lucky get I am really greatful that at least I'm really regular. Hopefully your doctor can give you some answers soon :hugs:

Pbl happy birthday! I hope your Dr has good news for you too :)

Pilot good luck with everything!

Afm just waiting for :sex: time to start :coffee:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck with everything preg pilot, hope it all goes well and hope to see you around the boards!

Luna - BD time will be here before you know it, good luck and bring us a BFP!!

Pbl - sorry to hear you think it's not working, still hoping things really start to look up for you soon.

Goldfish - I kind of hope you're right, but still don't feel like I've ovulated yet, trust me to start randomly seeing a triphasic chart now! I see other threads where they talk about being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise), but I've got to the stage now where I always consider myself very not pregnant until proven otherwise! I'm actually sat with a well earned cider considering if my chart might have a very slim chance of a sneaky BFP somewhere!


----------



## Peoples22

Happy Birthday PBL.

Goldfish , I have my fx .

How is everyone else ?


----------



## bakingbabe

I survived the baby shower with no tears. And I got the name of a fertility person that might help us. And my friend goes, "I'm your biggest cheerleader. This baby needs playmates!" and that made me feel a bit better.


----------



## bakingbabe

Happy birthday, pbl!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Lily - Paris trip sounds fabulous! Always fancied it myself but never been. Hope you have a great time and fingers crossed for a bonus BFP!
> 
> Baking - sorry the witch got you but glad you dealt with it better, if its any consolation I'm very jealous of your cycle! Although I'd obviously rather see you get a BFP, being regular is a good start which seems so far away from me at the moment, fingers crossed for you for this cycle x

Thanks, bubbles. I am really grateful for being so regular. I hope you can can get an end to your cycle soon. 50 plus days is crazy!!! I will get that bfp soon and get to go to my own baby shower soon rather than hosting it for other people! I love my friend but I want one! I'm armed with "It's going to happen for us" motto. 

I think I might start the bd early this time and see if we can keep up the momentum from day 8 -20/22. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Baking - sorry about AF.
> Lily - enjoy your hols and hope you get a Parisian BFP ;)
> 
> I tested but got BFN this morning at 13dpo. Poor hubby looks so sad! I know I'm not out yet but I feel like AF is coming and it's due tomorrow...

I'm sorry, goldfish. :hugs: I hope she stays away for you.


----------



## luna_19

glad you made it through the shower baking :hugs: it will happen! we've been starting on cd 9 but I usually O on cd 13....it's such a fine balance between getting lots of bd in and not getting completely exhausted :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, Luna. I was so proud of myself for being strong through the party. 

Timing is so hard to figure out, isn't it? :) I can o from 12-16 so who knows when is best!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Bubbles- I hope your cycle resolves itself soon (bfp maybe?). I know how rough and stressful long cycles can be. Mine are running 90ish days right now. Have they looked into what may be causing your long cycle? Have you had ones like this before? I know unfortunately what causes my long cycles (boo pcos). Gl to you! 

Preg- I have been secretly stalking your thread an enjoying reading about everything that is going on. I am sad to see you go from this one, but I can understand why you have to do it. GL with everything and hope to see ya back here later on so that you can let us know how the little guy is. :hugs: from all of us!


----------



## bubbles82

Pbl - sorry I just realised I totally missed out your happy birthday in my last post! :dohh:

Baking - well done on the baby shower, it's a nice thing you did and it will be your turn soon!

Luna - totally with you on the fine line with BD, I was so frustrated we finally timed it perfectly this cycle, only for it to turn out I didn't O at all at usual time and the crosshairs to disappear! I've already got to the stage where BD feels like a chore and not fun anymore and it's horrible.

Gypsy - thanks, PCOS keeps crossing my mind, but I've never had an irregular cycle before, and nothing like this one. I've been tested for thyroid/diabetes/hormone imbalance and all came back normal, so not sure what's going on. I have another docs appointment tues but had a temp drop today so maybe AF will show by then.


----------



## Newbie32

Happy birthday pbl! I hope the treatment is doing what it needs to be doing Hun x

Baking well done! Couldn't have been easy and shows you just how strong you are!

Goldfish sorry about the bfn, don't give up hope!

Bubbles I still think you o'd.....just way late...I hope your temp pops back up and it's really a bfp waiting!

Best of luck pilot, I will keep stalking your journal for updates on your little boy!

Gypsy nice to see you Hun! Hope it's your turn soon x

Luna fx'd that this is the lucky cycle! 

Sorry to those I've missed....public holiday here today so a nice relaxing day for me. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## bubbles82

Hi Newbie, enjoy your relaxing day! I stupidly chose a career where I have to work all of the public holidays, I miss them! Do you have anything nice planned or literally just a chill out all day?

I'm loving your double chart still, do you actually manage to take both temps at exactly the same time? I'm intrigued! 

I would actually have a heart attack from shock if I got a BFP from this chart, I really would be happy just to see AF and start again. I think I'd be really worried if I got a BFP actually, as its so long since I last had AF I wonder what the state of things in there is like right now!


----------



## Newbie32

That sounds terrible!!! I love public holidays! I just took it easy today, went for a nice long ride and chilled out with my puppies ;)

I have two thermometers so do dual temping at the same time! Beeps galore lol ;)


----------



## Twag

Starting to POAS (OPK) this week as this should be the run up to O and we plan on dtd as much as possible this month in the right time :thumbup: trying our best this month!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Twag, sounds like a good plan to me!

Newbie - how does your DH cope?! Beeps galore haha! I managed to get a thermometer that quietly beeps a couple of times when it's done, I bought one which looked better when I wasn't sure if mine was working properly, but I found it beeped constantly to let you know it was working, and was quite loud, I think DH would go mad! I'm lucky at the moment that he actually gets up at the same time I temp so he hardly notices it, not sure how things are going to work when he goes back to getting up later!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah, I think it's taken a while but if I do it under the covers it stifles the sound enough not to wake him!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Got hubby to take a week off work next week so we can focus on the babymaking and just relax! Whoo-hoo! I don't know if we'll go anywhere or do some projects around here but I know just having us together will be good.


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - well done on making it through the baby shower with no tears!
Gypsy - hope your cycle behaves soon!

Twag and everyone else waiting to O/test - good luck!

AF arrived right on schedule today. Already cried yesterday so feel numb now. Might go see dr soon as I'm scared my endo will get worse the more periods I get...


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Baking - well done on making it through the baby shower with no tears!
> Gypsy - hope your cycle behaves soon!
> 
> Twag and everyone else waiting to O/test - good luck!
> 
> AF arrived right on schedule today. Already cried yesterday so feel numb now. Might go see dr soon as I'm scared my endo will get worse the more periods I get...

Oh goldfish, I am so sorry. :hugs: Take some time for yourself today. And good luck if you choose to see the dr.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish

baking that's great your hubby is taking a week off :)


I heard this song on the radio the other day...haven't heard it in a few years https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU
now everytime I look at the calendar I hear in my head "it's business time!" :haha:

we booked our November vacation the other day...I figure best case scenario I'll be all pukey while we're there, worst case scenario I'll be all fertile while we're there...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pukey ;)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: goldfish
> 
> baking that's great your hubby is taking a week off :)
> 
> 
> I heard this song on the radio the other day...haven't heard it in a few years https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU
> now everytime I look at the calendar I hear in my head "it's business time!" :haha:
> 
> we booked our November vacation the other day...I figure best case scenario I'll be all pukey while we're there, worst case scenario I'll be all fertile while we're there...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pukey ;)

I have my fingers crossed for pukey too! :) :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - where are you going on your holiday in nov? Hope you are pukey even before then (in the nicest way possible!!)


----------



## luna_19

We're going to Mexico for a week :)

I <3 the beach!


----------



## bubbles82

Ah Mexico, I love it there! Hope you have a fab time Luna, and deffo voting for pukey too! X


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for the holiday luna! I vote for pukey too ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

2 minutes is definitely the right amount of time when you've been :sex: every day for 7-10 days. :coffee:

I value efficiency.


----------



## bubbles82

Well the crazy chart gets crazier. Thought AF was finally coming but temp is back up again today. I'd probably POAS today if I had one, as my docs appointment is this afternoon to keep up my complaint re lack of AF. I know she's gonna ask if I've taken a test, and I won't have done, even if I manage to go out and get one before the appointment it's going to be far from FMU, on what is possibly 13dpo (not impressed with FF's prediction this time!).


----------



## Newbie32

good luck at the docs bubbles!


----------



## Twag

Luna - Mexico is lovely I am also vote for pucky holiday :dust:

Bubbles - Good luck at the doctors today I hope you get a good outcome :dust:

:dust: to everyone else :dust: 

AFM - -ve opk yesterday so hoping for a faint line today so we can start bding but otherwise start tomorrow we don't want to wear it out :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Luna-your vk sounds fab-Mexico is on my short list!

Pbl - girl, you crack me up

Bubbles-I'd wait it out a few more days - I know you probably don't love that advice but given your new spike, I would see what happens with temperatures for 2 or so more days, then poas, then call doctor-just my 2 cents I am by no means an expert and please disregard freely if you think this is bad advice!

Newbie-when are you testing?

Baking-thanks for the song-love it! Good luck to you and goldfish for speedy ovulation!

AFM we leave in 3 days and I can't wait. I don't plan to be online at all and I think our changes of a BFP are minimal at best but I do promise that I will definitely check in if I get a BFP in Paris. I brought two wondfos along with a bag of :af: supplies-we will see which one I need first! If no :witch: by next Tuesday I will test - it would be either 15 or 16 DPO...but again given early (for me) ovulation and not much dtd I'm not expecting a BFP, that's for sure.

Xoxo to my ladies-enjoy your Tuesday.


----------



## Newbie32

Enjoy your holiday lily, we will miss you and pray we see you online posting a bfp!!! I don't think I'll be testing unless af doesn't show, I'm not feeling it or feeling anything like Poas....maybe I'm coming down with something....lol xx

Take care and have a ball! X


----------



## bubbles82

Lily I'm so excited for your trip! In fact I'm so excited by all you girls holiday plans I keep forgetting I'm going away myself next weekend, 11 days to go! Disappointed it won't be fertile time though and still worried my delayed AF might choose that delightful time to show her face after being away so long!

I don't think your advice is bad at all, I kind of don't really want to go to the docs now but it takes so long to get an appointment at my new docs sometimes that I thought it might be best to just go and see what they say just in case this crazy cycle does go on and on, so I have some idea how long I'm meant to just wait until they'll do something about it. Also DH is giving me a lift down (still not able to drive since broken ankle) and he's quite excited about maybe getting some answers, and seeing as he and my mum have jointly bullied me into getting the appointment in the first place it's probably easier to just go and keep them both happy!

I don't think I even want to mention my chart this time after the last couple of times the docs made me feel crazy, so I'll just discuss the long irregular cycle issue. I'm fully expecting to just be told to go away anyway, so then I can leave it a bit longer to see what happens, but I hav another pestering of the doc recorded for their future reference!


----------



## luna_19

Bubbles you could at least have your Dr do a pee test instead of having to buy one yourself!


----------



## bubbles82

Ah good idea Luna! Although I think I'm only around 13dpo and heard the docs tests aren't very sensitive so doubt anything would show yet on the 0.00000001% chance there was a BFP in this cycle!


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, DH came home last night and told me he can't get away from work next week. :( I know it's great that he's busy but I still feel sad. He said he could get away the week after but we'll see if that happens.


----------



## bubbles82

Ah sorry baking :(


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Ah sorry baking :(

thanks, bubbles. Are you going to the dr today? Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

well that sucks baking, hopefully he'll get the next week off though!

I'm strongly encouraging mine to take Sunday off as there is a family event happening AND it should be my O day...we will see :)


----------



## bubbles82

Baking - hope hubby manages to get the week after sorted. 
Yeah I went to the docs again today, waited an hour after my supposed appointment time to be seen, doc just said she didn't really know what was going on and that its normal to have crazy cycles after BCP and take a year or two to conceive. I really don't fancy waiting two years to conceive one when I'm nearly 31 now and DH wants 3 kids!

Doc said there's nothing to worry about when all my blood results came back as normal, she said I'm not menopausal and its unlikely I have PCOS etc from the results, although I thought you could only detect that by ultrasound... anyway she said she'd contact the endocrinologist for more info about the thyroid result even though it looked fine, and then give me a call. I missed the call by a couple of minutes, got a voicemail from the doc asking to call her and called straight back, but never heard back again.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

bubbles82 said:


> Baking - hope hubby manages to get the week after sorted.
> Yeah I went to the docs again today, waited an hour after my supposed appointment time to be seen, doc just said she didn't really know what was going on and that its normal to have crazy cycles after BCP and take a year or two to conceive. I really don't fancy waiting two years to conceive one when I'm nearly 31 now and DH wants 3 kids!
> 
> Doc said there's nothing to worry about when all my blood results came back as normal, she said I'm not menopausal and its unlikely I have PCOS etc from the results, although I thought you could only detect that by ultrasound... anyway she said she'd contact the endocrinologist for more info about the thyroid result even though it looked fine, and then give me a call. I missed the call by a couple of minutes, got a voicemail from the doc asking to call her and called straight back, but never heard back again.

Actually you can detect pcos from bloodwork. If you were to take an ultrasound of my ovaries you would never know I have pcos. I have never had a cyst (weird, huh?) but my hormones are crazy which is why I was diagnosed with pcos. Plus, I have some uncomfortable and embarrassing symptoms that go along with it. Sometimes I think they lump all the hormonal problems as pcos because either they don't know what else to classify them as or don't want to take the time to figure it out. When my insurance kicks back in I am going to talk to my doctor and see if she can test me again to confirm if I actually do have pcos because of my lack of cysts or if it is something else. Plus I think my doctor at the time told me I have pcos to get me to stop coming to see her because I was in there all the time and wanted an explanation as to what was going on with my body.


----------



## Goldfish

bakingbabe said:


> Well, DH came home last night and told me he can't get away from work next week. :( I know it's great that he's busy but I still feel sad. He said he could get away the week after but we'll see if that happens.

Sorry Baking :(

Lily - happy packing!

Luna - enjoy the lead up to O day!

Newbie - good idea to wait till you're late, good luck!

Bubbles - good luck at the Dr! maybe you'll get to POAS there?!

Just found out hubby has to be away for work for a few days next week (possibly in my fertile phase, just before average O day). Poor guy is stressed because for the past few months he has been trying to fit his work travels around my potential O day even though it can vary from CD12 to CD18!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Baking - hope hubby manages to get the week after sorted.
> Yeah I went to the docs again today, waited an hour after my supposed appointment time to be seen, doc just said she didn't really know what was going on and that its normal to have crazy cycles after BCP and take a year or two to conceive. I really don't fancy waiting two years to conceive one when I'm nearly 31 now and DH wants 3 kids!
> 
> Doc said there's nothing to worry about when all my blood results came back as normal, she said I'm not menopausal and its unlikely I have PCOS etc from the results, although I thought you could only detect that by ultrasound... anyway she said she'd contact the endocrinologist for more info about the thyroid result even though it looked fine, and then give me a call. I missed the call by a couple of minutes, got a voicemail from the doc asking to call her and called straight back, but never heard back again.

Ugh, bubbles, that doesn't sound too good. :dohh: Can they give you give something to bring on AF?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Bubbles* - here are some thoughts I couldn't resist sharing. DH and I want at least 3 kids and I'll be 35 when this first one will (FX) be born. I always planned to start a family at 27!! So things are far from ideal, but we can make it happen. So don't stress about your agerelax and try to enjoy the process. There's plenty of time in reality even if not so much in ideality :hugs: Secondly, a girl on another thread was stuck in a long cycle like you and she even started drinking parsley leaf tea to try to induce AF and turned out that was her BFP cycle! So you just never knowand I hope this is the one for you :hugs:


I'm thinking of each and everyone of you each day and sending positive thoughts your way...hope we get another BFP soon! Speaking of which, has anyone heard from *Peoples* since she posted her news?

:hug: to all! xx


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek - thanks for sharing, it is appreciated! 
Are you planning to start TTC again straight away once your little one arrives? I can't personally imagine myself coping with 3 kids, probably as I remember growing up watching my mum struggle with 3! I think I'd be happy with two. I just find myself reading so many sad stories on here of people who've struggled for years and had recurring losses, so it's hard to imagine things actually working out ok in the end, especially now I know things are not as easy as I'd hoped!

It's always nice to hear of others getting BFPs out of crazy long cycles, I doubt that will happen for me as there was a serious lack of BD going on, I just found out yesterday that DH thought I couldn't get pregnant without a period so he was saving himself for when it finally showed?!?! I stopped the parsley tea as my chart finally showed I possibly ovulated late, and I was only wanting to take that while it looked like a complete bust of a cycle which just needed AF to kick start things again. I just put in a positive OPK on FF when I think I ovulated, even though I had given up on them long before then, and it has shown solid crosshairs so will see if AF finally shows when she's due tomorrow. Of course I would be very pleased although completely shocked with a BFP, but will be happy just to see AF finally and try get things back on track. 

How are things with you?


----------



## bubbles82

gypsygirl1018 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Baking - hope hubby manages to get the week after sorted.
> Yeah I went to the docs again today, waited an hour after my supposed appointment time to be seen, doc just said she didn't really know what was going on and that its normal to have crazy cycles after BCP and take a year or two to conceive. I really don't fancy waiting two years to conceive one when I'm nearly 31 now and DH wants 3 kids!
> 
> Doc said there's nothing to worry about when all my blood results came back as normal, she said I'm not menopausal and its unlikely I have PCOS etc from the results, although I thought you could only detect that by ultrasound... anyway she said she'd contact the endocrinologist for more info about the thyroid result even though it looked fine, and then give me a call. I missed the call by a couple of minutes, got a voicemail from the doc asking to call her and called straight back, but never heard back again.
> 
> Actually you can detect pcos from bloodwork. If you were to take an ultrasound of my ovaries you would never know I have pcos. I have never had a cyst (weird, huh?) but my hormones are crazy which is why I was diagnosed with pcos. Plus, I have some uncomfortable and embarrassing symptoms that go along with it. Sometimes I think they lump all the hormonal problems as pcos because either they don't know what else to classify them as or don't want to take the time to figure it out. When my insurance kicks back in I am going to talk to my doctor and see if she can test me again to confirm if I actually do have pcos because of my lack of cysts or if it is something else. Plus I think my doctor at the time told me I have pcos to get me to stop coming to see her because I was in there all the time and wanted an explanation as to what was going on with my body.Click to expand...

Hey Gypsy,

Thanks for sharing this, although it does seem strange that you could have PCOS with no cysts, I've heard you can have cysts without the syndrome but not the other way round. Sounds like you really could do with a more understanding doctor and have things looked at again. It really bothers me how difficult it is to find a caring doctor who seems to know what they're doing these days!


----------



## MrsChezek

bubbles82 said:


> MrsChezek - thanks for sharing, it is appreciated!
> Are you planning to start TTC again straight away once your little one arrives? I can't personally imagine myself coping with 3 kids, probably as I remember growing up watching my mum struggle with 3! I think I'd be happy with two. I just find myself reading so many sad stories on here of people who've struggled for years and had recurring losses, so it's hard to imagine things actually working out ok in the end, especially now I know things are not as easy as I'd hoped!
> 
> It's always nice to hear of others getting BFPs out of crazy long cycles, I doubt that will happen for me as there was a serious lack of BD going on, I just found out yesterday that DH thought I couldn't get pregnant without a period so he was saving himself for when it finally showed?!?! I stopped the parsley tea as my chart finally showed I possibly ovulated late, and I was only wanting to take that while it looked like a complete bust of a cycle which just needed AF to kick start things again. I just put in a positive OPK on FF when I think I ovulated, even though I had given up on them long before then, and it has shown solid crosshairs so will see if AF finally shows when she's due tomorrow. Of course I would be very pleased although completely shocked with a BFP, but will be happy just to see AF finally and try get things back on track.
> 
> How are things with you?

FX for you for tomorrow then! Will you POAS if AF doesn't show? Then you can restart the parsley tea...then again, it only takes one sperm!!!! So you never know :happydance:

Yeah I've been debating this whole thing of timing out the next 2 babies :wacko: A part of me wants to just enjoy this first one without morning sickness etc so I might wait until (s)he turns one to start trying again then try for the subsequent ones with less spacing. But another part of me is worried about it taking 2+ years for the next one to happen and what if I wait to start and then it's too late to have a third! So I'm not sure yet...I'm definitely not going to try for at least 6 months cause I want them to be over a year apart.

And I'm feeling fine! Have a doc appt tomorrow to check in on things but my gender u/s isn't until 2 weeks from now...can't wait! Thank you for asking :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

We have cousins who had a lot of trouble conceiving #1 so they started for #2 right away. They got pregnant very quickly, and ended up with TWINS. I think they're about 16 months apart. Can you imagine 3 children under the age of 2?!?!

But it's one way to get to 3 kids! 

:baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek - If AF doesn't show I think I'll POAS at the weekend. I will be really confused though, I knew she wasn't going to show for most of the cycle as my chart looked like I geared up to ovulate at the usual time (CD22), but it didn't happen, and my temps never went up so I knew it was very unlikely AF would show, I just didn't know how long the low temps would go on for without the cycle restarting itself. But now I finally do have elevated temps, I'd like to think AF will show after my usual LP of 15 days. But this may be a bit too optimistic!

Who knew this whole having babies thing would be so difficult?! The timing issue is a worry, I already wish I'd not left it so late to start trying, but then if I had started earlier I could've ended up being pregnant a lot sooner than I was ready. If it takes a long time for our first I will probably end up NTNP as I'm too scared to go back on BCP now, so things could end up happening far too quickly the next time round, it's a shame you can't just choose exactly when you want these little bundles to arrive! I had it in my head that I really wanted an Easter baby, so I didn't have to be pregnant through the warmer weather (not that we've even had any this year!), and by the time the warmer weather did arrive I could get out and about for walks with the newborn, and avoid struggling with a newborn during the bad winter weather, or being stuck in the house during my maternity leave. Now it's obviously got past the time I would be due around March/April, and is hurtling faster than I would like towards the December due date I really wanted to avoid!! I guess this baby will just show up as and when it feels like it and there's not a lot I can do about it!

Glad to hear things are going well for you, how exciting having a gender scan coming up! I take it you will be finding out? I always wanted a surprise but I know DH wouldn't wait, so who knows what will happen if and when we get to that stage!

Pbl - 3 kids under 2 sounds crazy, a real handful! I remember someone my mum knows having two very close together, and they both ended up in the same class at school as there was just under a year between them.


----------



## luna_19

that does sound crazy pbl!

Although I reserve the right to change my mind I'll be happy with just one...


----------



## MrsChezek

pbl_ge said:


> We have cousins who had a lot of trouble conceiving #1 so they started for #2 right away. They got pregnant very quickly, and ended up with TWINS. I think they're about 16 months apart. Can you imagine 3 children under the age of 2?!?!
> 
> But it's one way to get to 3 kids!
> 
> :baby: :baby: :baby:

My BIL and another good friend had the same thing happen to them! Took 2 years to conceive #1, got started right way for #2 and now they have kids super close in age (11 and 15 months apart)! You just never know I guess :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

bubbles82 said:


> Who knew this whole having babies thing would be so difficult?! The timing issue is a worry, I already wish I'd not left it so late to start trying, but then if I had started earlier I could've ended up being pregnant a lot sooner than I was ready. If it takes a long time for our first I will probably end up NTNP as I'm too scared to go back on BCP now, so things could end up happening far too quickly the next time round, it's a shame you can't just choose exactly when you want these little bundles to arrive! I had it in my head that I really wanted an Easter baby, so I didn't have to be pregnant through the warmer weather (not that we've even had any this year!), and by the time the warmer weather did arrive I could get out and about for walks with the newborn, and avoid struggling with a newborn during the bad winter weather, or being stuck in the house during my maternity leave. Now it's obviously got past the time I would be due around March/April, and is hurtling faster than I would like towards the December due date I really wanted to avoid!! I guess this baby will just show up as and when it feels like it and there's not a lot I can do about it!
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well for you, how exciting having a gender scan coming up! I take it you will be finding out? I always wanted a surprise but I know DH wouldn't wait, so who knows what will happen if and when we get to that stage!

You will get to that stage!!! :hugs: We're totally finding out...but not instantly - going to have the tech write it in an envelope and we're trying to figure out our reveal strategy :happydance:

I wanted a spring/summer baby...so due date of April-August. Instead, I'm having a mid winter baby! However, my bday is 2.28 and my mom is 2.27 and her mom was 2.24 so I always joked around about timing my babies so at least one falls in line around those dates. Now, without actual planning, if LO is early, the joke will be reality!!! It's all crazy :flower: In the end, I just want a healthy baby asap. And I hope you join me soon!!!! FX


----------



## bakingbabe

My bff just had her little girl this afternoon. I get to hold the baby soon. Hoping the baby will give me good mojo on my own babymaking adventure. 

Tears of joy.


----------



## luna_19

How exciting!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck Luna on catching that eggy soon! :hugs:

And to everyone else close to o'ing or in the tww! I can't keep up with all the cycles anymore. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Who knew this whole having babies thing would be so difficult?! The timing issue is a worry, I already wish I'd not left it so late to start trying, but then if I had started earlier I could've ended up being pregnant a lot sooner than I was ready. If it takes a long time for our first I will probably end up NTNP as I'm too scared to go back on BCP now, so things could end up happening far too quickly the next time round, it's a shame you can't just choose exactly when you want these little bundles to arrive! I had it in my head that I really wanted an Easter baby, so I didn't have to be pregnant through the warmer weather (not that we've even had any this year!), and by the time the warmer weather did arrive I could get out and about for walks with the newborn, and avoid struggling with a newborn during the bad winter weather, or being stuck in the house during my maternity leave. Now it's obviously got past the time I would be due around March/April, and is hurtling faster than I would like towards the December due date I really wanted to avoid!! I guess this baby will just show up as and when it feels like it and there's not a lot I can do about it!
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well for you, how exciting having a gender scan coming up! I take it you will be finding out? I always wanted a surprise but I know DH wouldn't wait, so who knows what will happen if and when we get to that stage!
> 
> You will get to that stage!!! :hugs: We're totally finding out...but not instantly - going to have the tech write it in an envelope and we're trying to figure out our reveal strategy :happydance:
> 
> I wanted a spring/summer baby...so due date of April-August. Instead, I'm having a mid winter baby! However, my bday is 2.28 and my mom is 2.27 and her mom was 2.24 so I always joked around about timing my babies so at least one falls in line around those dates. Now, without actual planning, if LO is early, the joke will be reality!!! It's all crazy :flower: In the end, I just want a healthy baby asap. And I hope you join me soon!!!! FXClick to expand...

How funny, MrsChezek, I wanted a mid-winter or spring baby and if we are lucky this cycle we're looking at July for edd. My sis-in-law, my dad, my bff's little girl, and my birthday are all in July. Why not add one more, right? ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm guessing people are all in the waiting stages, as this is a seriously quiet thread right now!

Congrats to your friend, baking! Wasn't it this thread some time ago that discussed how being around newborns supposedly makes women more fertile? Go cuddle that baby! 

Bubbles, it looks like the end might be near???? 

AFM, I had good decline on my first HCG test following the metho thread, and am waiting for the second. It supposedly takes 4-8 weeks to get to 0, and that's how long I have to wait before I can TTC again.

:coffee: yes, yes, and :wine:


----------



## luna_19

Good news you won't need surgery at least :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That's good to hear pbl. I am glad you don't have to have surgery. 

Afm I finished my month long AF, I noticed these past two cycles I had two months off and a month log AF, maybe I am on some kind of weird schedule, I don't know. I am temping again this cycle and am going to monitor my cm as well. I would try to check my cp but I can't find it when I check. 

Gl to those waiting to o or test! :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

pbl_ge said:


> I'm guessing people are all in the waiting stages, as this is a seriously quiet thread right now!
> 
> Congrats to your friend, baking! Wasn't it this thread some time ago that discussed how being around newborns supposedly makes women more fertile? Go cuddle that baby!
> 
> Bubbles, it looks like the end might be near????
> 
> AFM, I had good decline on my first HCG test following the metho thread, and am waiting for the second. It supposedly takes 4-8 weeks to get to 0, and that's how long I have to wait before I can TTC again.
> 
> :coffee: yes, yes, and :wine:

Good news that you won't have to have surgery, pbl! One of my old co-workers just announced her pregnancy on fb after a dnc in March so I hope that gives you some hope. I don't know how far along she was when she lost the baby but I have a few friends who have had miscarriages and go on to have healthy babies.

I cuddled that baby as much as I could tonight and told my friend that I'm coming over as much as possible to cuddle and get some good juju from the baby. :) It's her second girl so she's more than willing to have the help. :)


----------



## sasha0430

Well I am not even sure where to start and how with this email. Still little in shock. last time I wrote I was told that I have cysts, messed up thyroid and my egg supply was depleting fast and was told if cysts are not gone then I will have to go on BC so I was scheduled for next appointment which is today. By the way my last period was on 8-22-2012. So while I was there doc comes in and tells me that we needed to start thinking about IVF or donor eggs or donor embryo because apparently my blood work was so screwed up and I was losing eggs fast. He also said that I probably did not start my period because I am pre-menopausal. Whole time he is talking he is doing vaginal ultrasound and then he said wait a minute you are PREGNANT...WHAT!!! I got to see a heartbeat and he thinks I am about 5 weeks and few days. I got my blood work done and have to go back in two weeks for ultrasound where he will be able to tell me more about time and EDD. Instead of BC I got progesterone pills. I have also taken a pregnancy test when I got home because I have never had BFP and I have bought one that says pregnant. I know it is still early but he said that after he sees a heart beat chances of miscarriage are lower but it can happen. I guess I am not going to worry about that. I am going to enjoy it. I did not take a test because I did not feel any different and since on Clomid my cycles were messed up anyway and honestly did not want to see BFN. I had cramps like AF was coming but she never came.


----------



## Tink80

Wow!! What a great surprise...Congrats!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

sasha0430 said:


> Well I am not even sure where to start and how with this email. Still little in shock. last time I wrote I was told that I have cysts, messed up thyroid and my egg supply was depleting fast and was told if cysts are not gone then I will have to go on BC so I was scheduled for next appointment which is today. By the way my last period was on 8-22-2012. So while I was there doc comes in and tells me that we needed to start thinking about IVF or donor eggs or donor embryo because apparently my blood work was so screwed up and I was losing eggs fast. He also said that I probably did not start my period because I am pre-menopausal. Whole time he is talking he is doing vaginal ultrasound and then he said wait a minute you are PREGNANT...WHAT!!! I got to see a heartbeat and he thinks I am about 5 weeks and few days. I got my blood work done and have to go back in two weeks for ultrasound where he will be able to tell me more about time and EDD. Instead of BC I got progesterone pills. I have also taken a pregnancy test when I got home because I have never had BFP and I have bought one that says pregnant. I know it is still early but he said that after he sees a heart beat chances of miscarriage are lower but it can happen.  I guess I am not going to worry about that. I am going to enjoy it. I did not take a test because I did not feel any different and since on Clomid my cycles were messed up anyway and honestly did not want to see BFN. I had cramps like AF was coming but she never came.

Wow, sasha! congrats!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

sasha0430 said:


> Well I am not even sure where to start and how with this email. Still little in shock. last time I wrote I was told that I have cysts, messed up thyroid and my egg supply was depleting fast and was told if cysts are not gone then I will have to go on BC so I was scheduled for next appointment which is today. By the way my last period was on 8-22-2012. So while I was there doc comes in and tells me that we needed to start thinking about IVF or donor eggs or donor embryo because apparently my blood work was so screwed up and I was losing eggs fast. He also said that I probably did not start my period because I am pre-menopausal. Whole time he is talking he is doing vaginal ultrasound and then he said wait a minute you are PREGNANT...WHAT!!! I got to see a heartbeat and he thinks I am about 5 weeks and few days. I got my blood work done and have to go back in two weeks for ultrasound where he will be able to tell me more about time and EDD. Instead of BC I got progesterone pills. I have also taken a pregnancy test when I got home because I have never had BFP and I have bought one that says pregnant. I know it is still early but he said that after he sees a heart beat chances of miscarriage are lower but it can happen. I guess I am not going to worry about that. I am going to enjoy it. I did not take a test because I did not feel any different and since on Clomid my cycles were messed up anyway and honestly did not want to see BFN. I had cramps like AF was coming but she never came.

That is amazing!!! Very happy for you!!!


----------



## luna_19

Great news sasha! :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats Sasha, h &h 9 months!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Sasha! What a wonderful surprise! :)


----------



## bubbles82

Can I get a drum roll please ladies....

After almost 10 long crazy weeks, AF finally came to visit me! So excited! I was looking forward to my more normal looking chart, although the blank one already goes up to 51 days, I hope it doesn't go that far this time!

The excitement was slightly short lived though, as I spoke to my GP who said she has spoken to the endocrinology department at the hospital where I gave the two blood samples. She said that although all the test results were in the normal range, there were two results borderline, one was for PCOS and one for thyroid disorder. She has booked me in for a third lot of blood tests and an ultrasound scan. At first I was devastated to hear this after already having two rounds of blood tests and being told all results were normal and no further action required. Tears and everything at the thought of now finding out I may have PCOS when I've never really had any symptoms of it, and always had regular cycles until I came to TTC. Trying to stay positive though, as there's no point worrying about it all until I get more results back I suppose.

Hope you guys are all doing good and having a great weekend xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: bubbles. At least now you can hopefully get more answers and start treatment if needed.


----------



## sasha0430

:hugs: bubbles...I can honestly say I know how you feel because my last appointment was all bad news...I think RE was shocked as well that I was pregnant since my blood work was so screwed up...hope you get better news..

AFM...Still in schock as I have given hope...Thank you all for good wishes. I know I never wrote much but I sure read and I felt support...this site is what keeps me sane...BABY DUST TO ALL...


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *Sasha*!!! How exciting :happydance: And what a crazy way to find out!! H&H 9 mos and hope to see you on the Expecting thread (link in my sig below).

*bubbles* - Sorry about the bloodwork news :hugs: I do hope further research leads to happy news for you. Either way, at least you're getting help and answers are around the corner. And congrats on a fresh start!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls. Trying to be realistic but also trying to stay positive, that last cycle was the first time ever I've had an irregular or late cycle, I think it was more of a totally skipped cycle rather than one really long one, so my chart ended up being two cycles and I wasn't sure where to split it on FF or how. Also my blood results came back as normal twice and they're only now saying there are two results possibly slightly borderline, so still trying to keep positive that it might come back as nothing major, and there's also a chance my crazy cycle was just a one off blip and things could get back to normal. All my issues to far could easily still be due to recently coming off BCP, so I'm going to try and bear that in mind until I know otherwise. Fingers crossed anyway, maybe I'm just being crazy!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh bubbles I hope you get to the bottom of it soon Hun xxx hopefully your doc will be able to help to sort out what needs to happen to get your bfp!!! And maybe now you've got that crazy cycle done this might be the one for you!!!

Afm the witch showed up on time this morning, bleugh.....

Officially six months now so off to the docs we go I guess :( time for a sa for dh and some tests for me, I'm not looking forward to it but hope that we can get some answers too, and maybe soon a bfp....

Luna you must be due to o since I've got af!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie

yup tomorrow should be the big day! (although I'm not sure why my temp hasn't dipped yet...all my other signs are as usual so maybe I'll get a nice O dip tomorrow? )hubby is home from work tonight for sure and probably tomorrow too so it's :sex: time ;)


----------



## Peoples22

Congrats Sasha!!!!

Luna I hope this is your cycle.

I hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi All. Just got my suprise bfp. 

Limited internet access so will catch up with all everyone as soon as I can but hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats zeez!!!! Happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## sasha0430

CONGRATS Zeez...WOOOHOOO!!! Happy and healthy 9 months...


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Congrats Zeez!!! H&H 9 months to you!

This is what this thread needs, more BFP's!! Keep em coming! Hopefully those of us who are still waitng won't have to wait very much longer!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Zeez*!!!!! How awesome :hugs:

Hope to see you, *Peoples* and *Sasha* on the Expecting thread soon. Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats zeez! :happydance:
I told you your timing was great ;)


----------



## Goldfish

Sasha - congrats!! What a wonderful story!

Zee - congrats to you too!

Bubbles - hugs, hope you get some good news soon

Newbie - sorry AF is here... Hugs. Sounds like you and i are Ian similar stage... I'm on cycle 8 now though, but have made a dr appt as well :( 

Luna - good luck catching that egg!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all, thanks for the well wishes. I'm stilling shock and keep looking at the tests to make sure I didn't imagine it.

Things I did this cycle - probably none of which had anything to do with the BFP. First time charting. Thought I was out after the scan showed no mature eggs after clomid. Randomly bd only once during fertile period. Started taking vitex and inositol a couple of days before O happened.

Congrats Sasha - happy and healthy nine months to you too.

Newbie - I know it sucks. DH got did his SA this month and we were on the verge of more complicated procedures for me. I hope you also get your BFP soon and don't need to go through all of it. Good luck.

Luna - yes you were so right. And good luck with O. Catch that eggie.

Pbl - good news that you don't need surgery. Fx for 4 weeks time. 

Bubbles - yay for a fresh start. Sometimes with all the stress of ttc a missed cycle might not mean anything serious. I hope everything turns out alright.

Mrschezeck - I'll be over soon. Whew I wasn't sure I'd make it before your due date!

Gypsy - hope this is your cycle and the reason your next AF stays away involves 2 beautiful lines.

Lily - hope youre having a great trip.

Baking - definitely have fx for the baby magic rubbing off on you.

I hope I didn't forget anyone.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Tink80

AF got me today...onto the next cycle...


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: tink


----------



## bakingbabe

congrats sasha and zee! So exciting to have the bfp's rolling in! :)

Sorry newbie and tink for AF. :hugs:
Bubbles so excited for you for the fresh start. :) I hope this was just a weird cycle and you get back to normalcy soon. :hugs:

Luna, good luck catching that eggy soon! I started our marathon early this month so hopefully it'll help. :) 

Afm, still cuddling the newborn baby as much as I can. She's lost too much weight and can't go home yet so we've been busy helping them at the hospital this weekend. I definitely feel that holding her is giving us good vibes. She's so tiny and adorable and she cuddles really well. :) 

xoxo to all,


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats Sasha and Zee!! So happy for you both:hugs:

Good luck to everyone!! sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm really behind on all of life. I've had a nasty cold/flu and have spent several days basically asleep in front of our new woodstove. I'm still in very boring waiting for HCG levels to get to 0 territory, so there will be little news from me in the next few weeks. In the meantime, lots has happened here!

Sasha and Zeez--Congrats!!!! I love these against all odds stories. I'll be sending you very sticky thoughts from afar!

Bubbles, I was going to congratulate you, but that's probably not what's due to you. :hugs: I hope you get good results from your further testing. It might be good to figure out if there's a problem so that you can address it and get back to TTC with all your ducks in a row. Good luck and I'm sending you positive supportive thoughts!

Gypsy, I just glanced at your charts. Have you seen a doc recently? If I looked at your charts with no prior knowledge I'd be thinking m/c. I'm not sure I've kept up with your posts enough to know your recent status, but it does look unusual. I probably don't know what I'm talking about, but I thought I'd ask. You okay there, hon? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Newbie --:hugs: Hope you get good answers, or at least the all clear. Hoping it's just bad luck and that you'll get the BFP soon! 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## CLN

Hi all! I'm new to this thread and ttc. My husband is 40 and I'm 31. I stopped birth control in August and we used other forms of protection the past two months. I just finish my period so now we are officially ttc! My cycle is a bit unpredictable right now: 36 days August/September and 27 days September/October. I'm super excited about the getting pregnant and becoming a mom, but I'm also nervous. Totally normal, right?!? I hope to meet a few ladies to go through this adventure with! Lots of baby dust :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

pbl_ge said:


> I'm really behind on all of life. I've had a nasty cold/flu and have spent several days basically asleep in front of our new woodstove. I'm still in very boring waiting for HCG levels to get to 0 territory, so there will be little news from me in the next few weeks. In the meantime, lots has happened here!
> 
> Sasha and Zeez--Congrats!!!! I love these against all odds stories. I'll be sending you very sticky thoughts from afar!
> 
> Bubbles, I was going to congratulate you, but that's probably not what's due to you. :hugs: I hope you get good results from your further testing. It might be good to figure out if there's a problem so that you can address it and get back to TTC with all your ducks in a row. Good luck and I'm sending you positive supportive thoughts!
> 
> Gypsy, I just glanced at your charts. Have you seen a doc recently? If I looked at your charts with no prior knowledge I'd be thinking m/c. I'm not sure I've kept up with your posts enough to know your recent status, but it does look unusual. I probably don't know what I'm talking about, but I thought I'd ask. You okay there, hon? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Newbie --:hugs: Hope you get good answers, or at least the all clear. Hoping it's just bad luck and that you'll get the BFP soon!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone else.

I haven't been to the doc because I don't have insurance until my lovely OH puts me on his beginning of the year. When I had my cycle going into June I was convinced that I was pregnant until I started spotting on June 1st, because of all of the symptoms I had, even though I had seen nothing but bfn's. I wouldn't be surprised if I had a mc or a chemical that didn't show up on the tests for some reason. These past two periods I had have been quite a bit worse than anything I have experienced before to the point that I spend all day in bed and have to get pads almost the size of diapers just to keep from making a mess all over the place. Another thing I thought was odd that I have never experienced before is that I could not get a tampon to go in. It was as if my cervix was so low that they just wouldn't fit. I had to stop wearing them because thy were not far enough up in not to be uncomfortable and sticking part way out. It was not fun. I wonder if I did indeed have a mc.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Welcome CLN!


----------



## luna_19

CLN said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this thread and ttc. My husband is 40 and I'm 31. I stopped birth control in August and we used other forms of protection the past two months. I just finish my period so now we are officially ttc! My cycle is a bit unpredictable right now: 36 days August/September and 27 days September/October. I'm super excited about the getting pregnant and becoming a mom, but I'm also nervous. Totally normal, right?!? I hope to meet a few ladies to go through this adventure with! Lots of baby dust :)

Welcome :)

I was super nervous/excited at first too! Now I'm just impatient :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I haven't been to the doc because I don't have insurance until my lovely OH puts me on his beginning of the year. When I had my cycle going into June I was convinced that I was pregnant until I started spotting on June 1st, because of all of the symptoms I had, even though I had seen nothing but bfn's. I wouldn't be surprised if I had a mc or a chemical that didn't show up on the tests for some reason. These past two periods I had have been quite a bit worse than anything I have experienced before to the point that I spend all day in bed and have to get pads almost the size of diapers just to keep from making a mess all over the place. Another thing I thought was odd that I have never experienced before is that I could not get a tampon to go in. It was as if my cervix was so low that they just wouldn't fit. I had to stop wearing them because thy were not far enough up in not to be uncomfortable and sticking part way out. It was not fun. I wonder if I did indeed have a mc.

Oh, Gypsy, that sounds awful! I can't believe people in our stupid country can't get medical attention because of a lack of health care. :grr: :grr: :grr: Sorry you're having to deal with this. :hugs: 

And welcome, CLN! :hi: I'm with Luna on diminished excitement, but for different reasons. The whole process was very exciting until I had a miscarriage. Now it's not a lot of fun, just scary and emotionally difficult. But I think the goal is still worth it. :baby:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I could get medical attention, it would just cost an arm and a leg, and I already have about $6,000 in doctor bills still to pay that my insurance at the time didn't cover when I had my gall bladder out. My doctor bills are actually the only thing keeping me from buying a house because even though I applied for financial assistance they sent me to collections so they are on my credit. I would pay them if I had a random $6,000 laying around. Sometimes I think our healthcare system is so messed up.

I have looked into getting private insurance but the insurance companies want me to pay $250 a month to have a $10,000 deductible, which is what I have to pay before the insurance will pay anything. I can't get government insurance either because I don't have any kids. If I was pregnant I would be able to get government insurance with no problem.

One of two things will happen by the first of the year to get me insurance. I will either get pregnant (fx!!!) or OH will put me on his because they are one of the few companies that I have seen that lets you put someone on your insurance if you are not married.


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies!

Newbie - sorry the witch got you, and good luck with your tests, fingers crossed you won't need them though and this is your lucky cycle! Is it standard practice where you are to test after 6 months as it's still early days if you're not aware of any issues and your cycle is regular, I know it feels like forever though when TTC!

Luna - Looks like a nice pre-O dip today? Good luck catching that egg!

Zeez - huge congrats to you on your BFP! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!

Tink - sorry that horrid witch got you too, good luck for this cycle!

Baking - how lovely having a newborn to cuddle! Hope the vibes are working some magic for you!

Pbl - I'll take the congrats thanks! Although it might be nice to actually be annoyed to see the witch rather than relieved and slightly excited! Hope you're doing ok, any further news on your situation?

CLN - hi and welcome! xx

Gypsy - sounds like you're having a bit of a rough time, hope it's not too long til you can at least get the insurance thing sorted out. Hugs to you x

AFM - still trying to keep positive over here! I was at fracture clinic with my ankle injury yesterday, 5 months now since I broke it. They keep putting off surgey and coming up with other potential options, I had the results back from an MRI scan showing there is still quite a bit of soft tissue damage, so they decided to give me a steroid injection straight into the most painful part. Ouchie! I actually swore out loud, was not expecting it to hurt so much! And then straight next door after that to give a blood sample for the third lot of tests, it's a good job I'm not scared of needles, although it's not a pleasant experience! So now just waiting for those results and for my scan appointment to come through. Not ideal to have those on my mind when I go on holiday in a few days, but there you go. I know it's not the end of the world if the scan does show PCOS, but I just find it difficult when I've never had any symptoms of it, and have no family history etc. I've been reading up on it but main treatments seem to be losing weight which I can't do as I'm closer to underweight if anything, and Metformin which is mentioned a lot is probably not an option either as my diabetes/insulin related tests all came back fine.

Sorry to anyone I missed, hope you're all well xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Bubbles - I hope that all of your tests come back ok and that long cycle was just a fluke. Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## luna_19

I would swear I o'ed on Sunday but my temp dipped today...hubby has been informed he has another day of :sex: just in case


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck Luna!!!
Lots of dust :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I know I said I was going to take it easy this cycle but it is so hard to do when my temps look like they do. Provided my temp stays high tomorrow, ff will give me solid crosshairs for the first time ever on Monday! I am so excited! I bd'd the day before and the day after too, so I think that "if" I o'd on Monday I have an excellent chance this month! Admittedly, I was a bit sad when my temp dipped Monday but when I got odd pains from why felt like both of my ovaries and the ewcm and temp going back up I got super excited! I have cut out drinking pop and upped my exercise in an effort to lose a bit of weight, and started drinking one glass of green tea with honey per day (yuck I hate tea but whatever it takes, right?) and maybe that is just what my body needed to get jump started. :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I would swear I o'ed on Sunday but my temp dipped today...hubby has been informed he has another day of :sex: just in case

Good luck, Luna! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Good luck everyone!! praying for lots of :bfp: !!


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck Luna and Gypsy!

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck to Luna and Gypsy!!!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

If ff is right then I am 2dpo today. I am planning on testing on October 20th and again on the 22nd. That is 12dpo and 14dpo for me. Fortunately I have plenty to keep me busy during my tww because of my finals for school. 

:dust: to anyone waiting to o or test!


----------



## bubbles82

Oooh buckets of good luck and extra sticky babydust for Luna & Gypsy! Xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I have solid crosshairs. I don't know what to think right now I am so happy!


----------



## bubbles82

Ah bless you gypsy, yay for solid crosshairs! I'm right there with you coz that is still very exciting for me right now, followed close second by positive OPKs, and third by AF actually arriving!


----------



## luna_19

great news gypsy! :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Last month... Er cycle (in July) I had dotted crosshairs but ff took em away when my cycle lasted forever. Now I have crosshairs and they are solid. I wonder if all this time I just haven't known when I would o so not getting pregnant was a timing issue. Either that or everything I am doing right now jump started something. Either way I am super excited! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

Very excited for you, Gypsy and Bubbles! Keep us posted!

AFM, I'm doing something new. I'm still waiting for my HCG levels to go down to zero, and I decided to do a week long cleanse during this time. I've created a journal for this process. Who knows, maybe I'll even keep it up as a TTCAL journal. Anyway, I'm not sure if any of you lovely ladies has expertise on this, but I thought I'd link to the journal just in case:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...x-cleanse-preparation-ttcal.html#post22062587

:hugs: to all!


----------



## bubbles82

Nice one gypsy, it is good seeing those solid lines after long crazy cycles! I get so excited about stuff like that, I can't imagine what I'd be like if I ever actually had a BFP! Good luck, hope this is the lucky cycle for you, or if not that it's the start of normality for you!

Pbl - good luck with the journal, that and the cleanse sounds like a good idea, hope all goes well! I keep thinking about starting a TTC journal, but I thought mine would not have much interesting stuff in it for anyone else to read seeing as I seem to spend so much time just waiting and wondering what's going on!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Just went to the bathroom and there was bright red blood when I wiped. It wasn't there this morning. I am having some slight cramping more towards my right uterus/ovary area. I don't know I 3dpo is too soon for implantation bleeding or if all of this exercise and weight loss and eating healthy has tricked my body into thinking I should be on my period. It is possible I o'd on Sunday as well because that is when I had pains and ewcm and ff is off by a day. I don't know at this point. I am trying not to lose hope.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh no, gypsy! Hope everything's okay! Keep us posted!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That was odd. I bled for an hour or so, and I thought I was going back on my period so I put a tampon in. A couple hours later when I took it out there was nothing there, so I am not bleeding anymore. It wasn't like my period either because usually there is old blood for a couple days before I really start and this was bright red. I have no clue. At least it has stopped now.


----------



## MrsChezek

Did you bleed the whole hour or just spot? Was all of it bright red?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

All of it was bright red, and I think I just spotted, I was just seeing it for an hour. It is done now. I am thinking maybe implantation because my temp went down today.

Ugh if I don't discard my temp for today my crosshairs go away.


----------



## luna_19

hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow! I've had that where I lose my crosshairs because of a low temp and they come back the next day :)

my chart is looking like kind of a disaster this month. Not sure if I actually o'ed and have been having a ridiculous amount of ewcm on and off for the last few days :dohh:
at least I managed to snag hubby before he got out of bed this morning...that's tough to do!


----------



## Newbie32

Fx for you gypsy, and you too Luna! Keep that bd up just in case! X


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow! I've had that where I lose my crosshairs because of a low temp and they come back the next day :)
> 
> my chart is looking like kind of a disaster this month. Not sure if I actually o'ed and have been having a ridiculous amount of ewcm on and off for the last few days :dohh:
> at least I managed to snag hubby before he got out of bed this morning...that's tough to do!

I had an abnormal amount of cm from O until my bfp, hopefully this means something since chart shows you 5 dpo.


----------



## luna_19

Ah my old cycle buddy :hugs:

I hope it's a good sign, I feel like I've been waiting forever :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Ah my old cycle buddy :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's a good sign, I feel like I've been waiting forever :(

I'm right there with you Luna. It feels like forever. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I am so moody and it's just now close to ovulation. I can't be pms'ing this early, can I?


----------



## Breezy81

I certainly know what seems like forever feels like. I was on my 31st month and 6th month of clomid. :hugs: to you both! It will happen, hopefully sooner than later. 

*Baking* did you ever start clomid or check into fermera?

*Gypsy*. Have you looked into O bleeding? The more I think about it, I have a friend that got that around O time.


----------



## bubbles82

Fingers crossed gypsy and Luna! 

Just wanted to check in to let you girls know I'm going on holiday today and not sure how much Internet access I'll have, so might be AWOL for a week or so. When I return I want to see some serious pregnancy going on! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm fairly certain I o'ed last night and I think we timed it pretty well. Fingers crossed! 
Oh and my sis in law is pregnant. Taking that news pretty hard right now.


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> I certainly know what seems like forever feels like. I was on my 31st month and 6th month of clomid. :hugs: to you both! It will happen, hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> *Baking* did you ever start clomid or check into fermera?
> 
> *Gypsy*. Have you looked into O bleeding? The more I think about it, I have a friend that got that around O time.

I need to get checked out by the ob to start clomid and hubby and I decided to wait until the end of the year for that. Making a few life styles changes first and see if that helps before making the leap to fertility drugs. If I'm not pregnant by Dec, I'll make that appt and get on the clomid. Praying that won't be necessary! I think we timed o perfectly last night. Totally tmi but I felt o pains right after we were done.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck baking! This is totally our month :)

Whenever I hear about someone getting pregnant I try to remember that they probably had a long journey to get there too...might not be the case but it makes me feel a little better :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck baking! This is totally our month :)
> 
> Whenever I hear about someone getting pregnant I try to remember that they probably had a long journey to get there too...might not be the case but it makes me feel a little better :hugs:

Thanks, Luna! I know people have their own journey and I imagine it was more than likely not easy but this one just bothered me.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My temp went back up today, not by much but ff gave me my crosshairs back. I guess it is possible that was o bleeding, anything is possible with me.


----------



## Breezy81

*Baking* there is so much baby love going on around you, take it as a good sign! Hopefully you will all have babies around the same time. :thumbup:
I had O pains for the first time the month it happened for us. Your timing was right on, you've done your part. :winkwink: 
We waited until the end of the year last year and started in December. Hope this is your month and it won't come to that. 

*Luna* You are such a great positive cycle buddy! I hope this is it for the both of you. :hugs:

*Gypsy* Whhhooooooo for crosshairs back. :happydance:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I got so emotional last night thinking that ff was lying when it gave me crosshairs because of how excited I was. I was crying the whole time i took my shower. I am going to stick with my thought that my bleeding was implantation. I consulted google last night and it I definitely possible. 3dpo is the absolute earliest it can happen though. I am hopeful!


----------



## Breezy81

*Gypsy* Hopeful thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> *Baking* there is so much baby love going on around you, take it as a good sign! Hopefully you will all have babies around the same time. :thumbup:
> I had O pains for the first time the month it happened for us. Your timing was right on, you've done your part. :winkwink:
> We waited until the end of the year last year and started in December. Hope this is your month and it won't come to that.
> 
> *Luna* You are such a great positive cycle buddy! I hope this is it for the both of you. :hugs:
> 
> *Gypsy* Whhhooooooo for crosshairs back. :happydance:

Breezy, I so needed to hear that! Been a tough day but I feel pretty good about that timing last night! ;) We're still follwoing the schedule though, got one more week of babydancing to go! 

For some reason, twins have been on my mind lately...


----------



## Newbie32

I really hope so gypsy! I will keep everything crossed that's what it was too! 

Luna you have such a great attitude, loving the positivity xx I've been really down the last two weeks and could do with taking a leaf out of your book! 

Great you got the timing perfect baking, I hope its your turn too!


----------



## luna_19

It's weird that I'm feeling so positive at this stage! :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

It's fantastic Luna! You go girl x

Can't wait to see your bfp x


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> I really hope so gypsy! I will keep everything crossed that's what it was too!
> 
> Luna you have such a great attitude, loving the positivity xx I've been really down the last two weeks and could do with taking a leaf out of your book!
> 
> Great you got the timing perfect baking, I hope its your turn too!

Thanks, Newbie. I hope so too! I have never felt that o pain during that time. Praying!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, send of those positivity vibes over my way. :) I def need some good vibes since I seem to be dropping everything in sight and making incredible messes all day.


----------



## bakingbabe

Fingers crossed, gypsy!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> Luna, send of those positivity vibes over my way. :) I def need some good vibes since I seem to be dropping everything in sight and making incredible messes all day.

I don't know if I can help in that department, I'm pretty clumsy most of the time :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Luna, send of those positivity vibes over my way. :) I def need some good vibes since I seem to be dropping everything in sight and making incredible messes all day.
> 
> I don't know if I can help in that department, I'm pretty clumsy most of the time :haha:Click to expand...

Me too, ha! I run into the coffee table daily. 

I saw a sign that said "I am uncoordinated: therefore I have no idea where that bruise came from." Ha, that is so me!

The dropping stuff is a new thing of late.


----------



## luna_19

I totally need that sign! :haha:


----------



## Goldfish

Baking, I'm uncoordinated too! Yesterday managed to break my shoe after tripping on something on the footpath! Just think if this your month then you can enjoy being preg with your sis in law! Good luck

Luna - Your chart's looking good, hang in there for a few more days!

Gypsy - hope your cycle is behaving itself now and that it was O!

Breezy - yay you're almost halfway! Bet the time is going really fast!

Newbie - looks like you are waiting to O? Good luck

I'm waiting to O as well (not quite Ewcm yet but hopefully any day now...)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> Luna, send of those positivity vibes over my way. :) I def need some good vibes since I seem to be dropping everything in sight and making incredible messes all day.
> 
> I don't know if I can help in that department, I'm pretty clumsy most of the time :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, ha! I run into the coffee table daily.
> 
> I saw a sign that said "I am uncoordinated: therefore I have no idea where that bruise came from." Ha, that is so me!
> 
> The dropping stuff is a new thing of late.Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. I saw a post on facebook once that described me exactly. It said "It takes skill to trip over flat surfaces."

Having some nausea and slight cramping today. Trying not to symptom spot because every time that I do I get my hopes up for nothing, so this time I am attributing every symptom that I have to something else. That way I won't be left at the end of the month wondering why I was having all of these symptoms if I am not pregnant. It is a good idea in theory, not sure how it will play out in practice though. On a good note, my temp went up again today, and FF gave me back my crosshairs. FF can be so touchy at times. :growlmad:

I also never noticed that when I check my chart it shows up in Fahrenheit. I input everything in Celsius because that is the unit of measure that my thermometer uses. That is really neat!


----------



## Breezy81

Yes Goldfish, almost half way and it has been flying by! We find out next Tuesday if this little shamrock is blue or pink. 

O you ladies think you are uncoordinated now just wait, it can get worse mine is much worse and I can't remember anything on top of it. :haha:

When are you going to test Luna and Baking? Positive is good but I certainly know how hard it can be to remain positive. 

Gypsy I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that good things are happening in there


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> Yes Goldfish, almost half way and it has been flying by! We find out next Tuesday if this little shamrock is blue or pink.
> 
> O you ladies think you are uncoordinated now just wait, it can get worse mine is much worse and I can't remember anything on top of it. :haha:
> 
> When are you going to test Luna and Baking? Positive is good but I certainly know how hard it can be to remain positive.
> 
> Gypsy I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that good things are happening in there

I think (?) I'll be around the 27th or so. Not sure if I'll test early though. 

I can't wait to hear if it's blue or pink, breezy!


----------



## pbl_ge

Gypsy, symptom spotting can be totally maddening! But I've got FX for you!

Goldfish and Newbie--good luck catching the egg! 

Breezy, do you have a sex preference? Personally, I know I'd prefer a girl, as I think they make better older siblings. Perhaps that's just bc my older brother is kind of a jerk. 

Luna and Baking, I'm just going to continue to make myself proximate to your positivity, as it's been a bit tougher for me to muster recently. Doing okay, but I can't believe how long all this stuff has lasted. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## luna_19

How exciting you're going to find out soon breezy :) when we first started ttc I for sure wanted to find out but lately I've been thinking of leaving it a surprise...i guess I'll see how I feel when we finally make it that far!

I think I'll test on the 20th which would be cd26 if I make it that far


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I already have so much planned for when I find out I am pregnant from how I am going to tell OH and our parents to names and nursery theme. I also don't want to know what I am having until the very end. Just got to get that little bean going first. :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm totally finding out when it's my time! DH is so good with our friend's little girls that I'm wishing for a girl for him. It's so darn sweet and sexy to see him interact with them. ;)

Totally wishing for a little nephew though. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> I already have so much planned for when I find out I am pregnant from how I am going to tell OH and our parents to names and nursery theme. I also don't want to know what I am having until the very end. Just got to get that little bean going first. :coffee:

I have so many thoughts about all that stuff too, gypsy! It's so hard not to get ahead of yourself and look at all the cute baby stuff and cute ways to announce. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

pbl_ge said:


> Gypsy, symptom spotting can be totally maddening! But I've got FX for you!
> 
> Goldfish and Newbie--good luck catching the egg!
> 
> Breezy, do you have a sex preference? Personally, I know I'd prefer a girl, as I think they make better older siblings. Perhaps that's just bc my older brother is kind of a jerk.
> 
> Luna and Baking, I'm just going to continue to make myself proximate to your positivity, as it's been a bit tougher for me to muster recently. Doing okay, but I can't believe how long all this stuff has lasted.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all.

I'm not super super positive but I'll share what little positive vibes I have with you, pbl! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

Well at first I REALLY wanted a girl but as time went on I'm so happy to have either. I have a sd already so I would love my husband (who is sporty) to have a boy. So they way I see it is I'm just lucky after all of the years we spent waiting that I'm finally here. :cloud9: I already can't sleep and I still have 8 days until we find out, I don't think I could wait another 5 months. 

I totally did that for years before, we even bought a baby bed already that my aunt is re-finishing for us. I finally get to shop for my own instead of all of my friends. So excited! I even had a way to tell my husband but it didn't work out...I just started screaming and woke him up saying "we did it we did it".....not so much how I planned. 

*Baking* *Gypsy* and *Luna* Hope this week flies by for you! 

*PBL* I'm so glad to see you back to being active here. It's one of the best places to be when you need a little positivity when lacking. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My OH's sister works at Once Upon a Child, a second hand baby store, so once I find out I am pregnant I am sure she can get me some good deals on baby supplies. I am not worried at all about being able to buy the furniture and clothes that I need. I don't have a problem at all using hand me down stuff, I will just make sure that I sanitize everything first, as I am a closet germophobe (I wash my hands probably 15-20 times per day just around the house).

One thing that I definitely need to be on the lookout for is the possibility of having twins. My grandmother on my mother's side had two sets of twins and my younger sister was supposed to be a twin but my mom lost the other baby early. I personally would love to have twins. I know it would be alot of work, but the idea of having two babies at the same time fascinates me. I find myself browsing the multiples forum here at times just to read some of the stories. I looked into taking soy the past couple cycles and took it at the beginning of the time because the earlier you take it the higher the chance of multiples. It didn't work, though, obviously, because I am still here.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies! Got my :witch: as expected in Paris - we had a wonderful time and I had a LOT of champagne! Any big updates around here that I've missed over the last couple of weeks? We're gearing up to pretty actively TTC over the next two months and then probably see a specialist around the new year if it hasn't happened by then. Our break from more active charting has been really good for us, but it may be time to ramp it up a bit again. Hope you're all doing great! xoxo


----------



## Clarkeyness

Gypsy- FX implantation bleeding!!:hugs:

BAking and luna- i'll be watching for your BFP:hugs: 

Pbl- Hope you are doing well. Are your levels at 0 yet? praying for you! xo

Vegan- sorry about AF. Just have fun in Paris and I feel BFP next cycle!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily, glad you had a great trip :)


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> My OH's sister works at Once Upon a Child, a second hand baby store, so once I find out I am pregnant I am sure she can get me some good deals on baby supplies. I am not worried at all about being able to buy the furniture and clothes that I need. I don't have a problem at all using hand me down stuff, I will just make sure that I sanitize everything first, as I am a closet germophobe (I wash my hands probably 15-20 times per day just around the house).
> 
> One thing that I definitely need to be on the lookout for is the possibility of having twins. My grandmother on my mother's side had two sets of twins and my younger sister was supposed to be a twin but my mom lost the other baby early. I personally would love to have twins. I know it would be alot of work, but the idea of having two babies at the same time fascinates me. I find myself browsing the multiples forum here at times just to read some of the stories. I looked into taking soy the past couple cycles and took it at the beginning of the time because the earlier you take it the higher the chance of multiples. It didn't work, though, obviously, because I am still here.


I would definitely have no problem with hand me downs. I'm cheap though. :) 

My family has 14 sets of fraternal twins on my mom's side and then there are so more on my dad's so the twin possibility is definitely there for us. I would love twins, Dh not so much. he told me it would be a lot of work. Well, yeah but we wouldn't have to ttc again! He warmed up to the idea of twins. :) haha

And if I decide to take clomid the chance for twins increases. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: Lily! I hope you guys had a great trip!


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - welcome back! Sounds like you had a great time in Paris despite having AF! 

Breezy - i'd secretly love a girl too but any healthy gender will do!!! 

Gypsy and baking - wow you guys have a good chance of twins then!! 

I'm so excited tonight because I got a positive OPK that was actually fully and clearly darker than the control line! I haven't had a lot of luck with them in the past and last month it was just barely positive (only half the line was as dark as control). So hopefully O soon!


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome back, Lily! Sorry for :witch:, but at least you were able to enjoy delicious adult beverages! Glad you had a good time.

Good luck catching the roe, Goldfish! :winkwink:


----------



## Goldfish

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome back, Lily! Sorry for :AF:, but at least you were able to enjoy delicious adult beverages! Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Good luck catching the roe, Goldfish! :winkwink:

LOL pbl! Just wish I had lots of "roe" to increase my chances ;)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Vegan- sorry, i must have missed that you were back already. Welcome back!! :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Welcome back, Lilly! I hope you had a wonderful time. Sending buckets of :dust: your way!


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome home lily! Still so jealous of your holiday!!!

Gypsy I hope this month turns into your bfp, twins or just the one!!!

Goldfish it looks like we might o together.... I got my first ever peak on cbfm today! I've ditched the thermometer, cp/cm checking and opks this month and stuck with the monitor. Last month I was away for work and needed to o late and I did....this month I needed to o early as I'm off to Melbourne for a 250km ride on the weekend and I'm ovulating now according to cbfm!!! Praising my ovaries right now for their cooperation lol.

Now just need to catch it! 

Good luck to those testing soon! Luna you must be close if I'm o'ing!!

X


----------



## luna_19

Yup almost there and just not feeling it :( (my ticker says 7 dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm 10 dpo)

Good luck newbie! How nice that your ovaries are so cooperative :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Yup almost there and just not feeling it :( (my ticker says 7 dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm 10 dpo)
> 
> Good luck newbie! How nice that your ovaries are so cooperative :haha:

I'm sorry you're not feeling it, Luna. :( Have you tested early this month at all?


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - good luck for your ride this weekend, that's a long way! 

Luna - good luck to you too, I've read some some women don't "feel it" and then get their BFP so you never know!

AFM, my temp shot up this morning more than 1.4F more than yesterday?! I'm hoping that I O yesterday but I've never had such a high temp rise before? Hoping my temps stay up the next few days as I have an appt to get my blood test done next week so that would fit in well!


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Newbie - good luck for your ride this weekend, that's a long way!
> 
> Luna - good luck to you too, I've read some some women don't "feel it" and then get their BFP so you never know!
> 
> AFM, my temp shot up this morning more than 1.4F more than yesterday?! I'm hoping that I O yesterday but I've never had such a high temp rise before? Hoping my temps stay up the next few days as I have an appt to get my blood test done next week so that would fit in well!

Nice spike, goldfish! :)


----------



## luna_19

Wow that is quite the spike goldfish! :)

I haven't tested, I will on Saturday if I make it that far


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I made it to 9dpo without losing my crosshairs. Yay! I am planning on testing on either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Fx for something good to come of this!


----------



## Breezy81

Welcome back Lily, hope you had an amazing trip! 

GL Luna, Gypsy and Baking! I'm routing for you \\:D/

We had a huge chance of twins as well, even going on clomid we just got 1 this time. I consider us lucky, 2 would be so much fun but the work and expense of it is a lot to take on. 

*Newbie* I ditched everything but the digital ovulation test, made me much more relaxed, I enjoyed ttc a little bit more (I did still have my stressful moments but not nearly as often). GL catching that eggie.


----------



## pbl_ge

Goldfish, it's like your chart took off! :plane:

Good luck catching the egg, newbie! Have you done SA yet? 

Looking good, gypsy!


----------



## ZeeZ

hi all, I haven't been posting much but still lurking and have my fingers crossed for every one of you

welcome back lily, sorry AF got you but glad you had a great trip

gypsy - sounds promising and fx for you!

pbl - how are you doing?

goldfish, newbie - catch those eggies!

good luck for testing Luna! 

Baking - when are you testing?

Sorry if I missed anyone but Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Veganlily

Zee you are pregnant??!!! Yay!!


----------



## Kmae

ZeeZ said:


> hi all, I haven't been posting much but still lurking and have my fingers crossed for every one of you
> 
> welcome back lily, sorry AF got you but glad you had a great trip
> 
> gypsy - sounds promising and fx for you!
> 
> pbl - how are you doing?
> 
> goldfish, newbie - catch those eggies!
> 
> good luck for testing Luna!
> 
> Baking - when are you testing?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but Baby dust to everyone.

Congratulations ZeeZ!!!:happydance: I hope that bean is getting nice and snug!


----------



## Goldfish

My temp dropped to the lowest it's ever been, from the highest it's ever been?! No idea what's going on and now my chart looks crazy! Hoping that it's just a blip and goes up again tomorrow!


----------



## bakingbabe

ZeeZ said:


> hi all, I haven't been posting much but still lurking and have my fingers crossed for every one of you
> 
> welcome back lily, sorry AF got you but glad you had a great trip
> 
> gypsy - sounds promising and fx for you!
> 
> pbl - how are you doing?
> 
> goldfish, newbie - catch those eggies!
> 
> good luck for testing Luna!
> 
> Baking - when are you testing?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone but Baby dust to everyone.

I think a week from tomorrow. :) The past two days I can smell everything!! Usual smells are definitely enhanced! And strong smells make me feel nauseous.


----------



## pbl_ge

Cleanse is over and my levels are down to 24!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

More anon....


----------



## luna_19

Yay pbl!

Well I've made it to 12 dpo which is better than last month! Temp was quite high today so I think it's safe to say there will be no :af: for at least another day :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Yay pbl!
> 
> Well I've made it to 12 dpo which is better than last month! Temp was quite high today so I think it's safe to say there will be no :af: for at least another day :)

Good luck, Luna!! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck Luna!!!! Fx that there isn't for 9 mths!!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks lily and kmae - it was a bit of a suprise!

baking and luna - sounds romising. Got my fx for you both.

great news pbl!

goldfish - thats unusual. Hope its a good sign. 

Newbie - how are you doing?


----------



## MrsChezek

Just popping by with a couple buckets of dust :hugs:
:dust: :baby: :dust:

EX that lots of BFPs are about to start rolling in!


----------



## Newbie32

Hanging in there zeez....just!

I've got pregnant friends popping up all over the place which is becoming more and more difficult to hear! But I'm seeing my Gyno on Friday to start to take a look at what our challenges may be....hopefully we might find a way to get that bfp soon!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)

I've got my 250km bike ride tomorrow so starting to get excited now!


----------



## ZeeZ

Oh Newbie. I'm sure you'll know more after your appointment and your BFP is around the corner.

And also good luck for your race. Wow I'm still amazed that you're doing it. Truely inspiring.


----------



## Newbie32

That's zeez xx

I was worried 6mths ago when we started ttc that I might struggle with this ride...maybe my body knew I would and maybe after my bfp might come. I hope so. I've done in tough the last four weeks or so...

X


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - your charts looking great, good luck for testing!!

Newbie - enjoy your ride!

My temp went up again this morning so hopefully there was some O going on within the past few days! Just found out my friend is preg - I know you can never really know how long someone has been TTC but I felt so sad as I'm fairly sure they weren't TTC long as they were travelling. Also another preg friend told me she wasn't really trying and doesn't feel as excited as she should :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Luna, omg :test:!!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Hanging in there zeez....just!
> 
> I've got pregnant friends popping up all over the place which is becoming more and more difficult to hear! But I'm seeing my Gyno on Friday to start to take a look at what our challenges may be....hopefully we might find a way to get that bfp soon!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)
> 
> I've got my 250km bike ride tomorrow so starting to get excited now!

I hear you on that one, Newbie! It's so hard to hear pregnancy announcements when you all you want to do is have one of your own. 

I hope you get some news from the doc that will help you get that bfp sooner.


----------



## luna_19

I chickened out of testing this morning :S
I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow.

Newbie I'm sure everything is fine with you, the average time to conceive is 6-12 months so really you're just getting into the average range. I hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

12dpo today and I am surprised at how good my chart looks. I want to test but I am going to hold off for just a couple more days and see what happens.


----------



## bakingbabe

good luck, Luna and gypsy! I'm rooting for you both!

Afm, waiting impatiently til Fri when I can test!


----------



## pbl_ge

ACK! Luna and Gypsy, can't wait for you to TEST! It's making me anxious. :wacko:

Newbie, good luck both on your ride and at the doc's! I hope both go well. 

Baking, how's that sense of smell going? Any other symptoms?

Goldfish, I hope you caught the eggy! And, ugh, isn't it hard to hear people get preggers so easily when it's such a struggle for the rest of us? 

Speaking of which, I've been meaning to mention something here, but I'm afraid people will think I'm rude. I hope not. :blush: I don't mean to call anyone out, but I wanted to share something I've observed in other forums, both on the TTCAL and the TTC after 35 forum. In some sections of those forums, the norm is to put everything pregnancy-related (I mean for those who are pregnant) in spoiler brackets. Like this:

Spoiler
I got my BFP today! And here's the pregnancy ticker that will show the development of the fetus. And here's the super-happy news about my excellent scan today!
I know that for those of us who have m/ced, and I'm sure for those who are LTTTC (and probably even the general population of TTC!), it can be really painful to see those tickers all the time in the TTC forums. People in those other forums will often either hide their tickers (unclick "Show your signature") when they post or put their tickers on their sigs within the Spoiler brackets. I REALLY appreciate it, and I know I'm not the only one. I don't mean to suggest that those who are TTC, TTCAL, or LTTTC aren't happy for those who have BFPs, but on a bad day their joy and their tickers can bring a lot of pain and tears. 

Anyway, I just thought I'd throw that out there. Back under my rock now....


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Pbl, I was confused for a sec because I was skimming your post and I clicked on the spoiler without reading the preceding paragraph. :blush:


----------



## pbl_ge

LOL, gypsy--definitely no BFP here! I'm still waiting for a real AF! :haha:

I just want to reiterate that I don't think those with a BFP shouldn't post here or that they shouldn't have tickers, or that I think everyone MUST hide their tickers, or anything like that. Please don't misunderstand me. I love following the pregnancies of people who have been successful! I just really love and appreciate it when they keep it on the down low in the TTC forums. :flower: 

I'm really sorry if this offends anyone, and I'll shut up about it now. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

Well, this is the last post I will be posting on this forum. I come back to support those who I took my journey with and root them on, as I for one tried for 31 months and had several m/c over the years. Not everyone is so computer savy and may not even know about the spoiler or how to hide their signature. (my ticker will be at the end of this post, I am one of those people). I have never intended for my ticker to offend anyone and this is the only ttc forum I am still a part of because I have been here since the very beginning and pray for most of these ladies every night when I close my eyes. It saddens me that you had to go and make such a post on here and how you have made me (and probably others) feel horrible for posting on here, your rant should have been taken elsewhere, as this is a positive thread that doesn't need a bitter rant towards other people posting here. Everyone should feel more than welcome here,we all need someone in our worst moments and this tough battle we face everyday. 

With that being said. Good luck everyone, I will keep in touch with private messages from this point forward. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

pbl_ge said:


> ACK! Luna and Gypsy, can't wait for you to TEST! It's making me anxious. :wacko:
> 
> Newbie, good luck both on your ride and at the doc's! I hope both go well.
> 
> Baking, how's that sense of smell going? Any other symptoms?
> 
> Goldfish, I hope you caught the eggy! And, ugh, isn't it hard to hear people get preggers so easily when it's such a struggle for the rest of us?
> 
> Speaking of which, I've been meaning to mention something here, but I'm afraid people will think I'm rude. I hope not. :blush: I don't mean to call anyone out, but I wanted to share something I've observed in other forums, both on the TTCAL and the TTC after 35 forum. In some sections of those forums, the norm is to put everything pregnancy-related (I mean for those who are pregnant) in spoiler brackets. Like this:
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my BFP today! And here's the pregnancy ticker that will show the development of the fetus. And here's the super-happy news about my excellent scan today!
> I know that for those of us who have m/ced, and I'm sure for those who are LTTTC (and probably even the general population of TTC!), it can be really painful to see those tickers all the time in the TTC forums. (I'll confess that I've hidden a couple of people on BnB for this reason.) People in those other forums tend to either hide their tickers (unclick "Show your signature") when they post or put their tickers on their sigs within the Spoiler brackets. I REALLY appreciate it, and I know I'm not the only one. I don't mean to suggest that those who are TTC, TTCAL, or LTTTC aren't happy for those who have BFPs, but on a bad day their joy and their tickers can bring a lot of pain and tears.
> 
> Anyway, I just thought I'd throw that out there. Back under my rock now....

The sense of smell is still here and still pretty strong. Dh used hairspray yesterday and I about gagged walking in a few minutes later. Other people's perfume or smoke are the worst! DH is stripping some paint off of some furniture today and I am staying inside, the smell of that is pretty strong.

Had some light cramping from 5 dpo to 7 dpo, and sore boobs. Oh and tried to have a drink last night and had to have DH finish it. I couldn't even drink half. Craving a chocolate milkshake right now and I NEVER crave those. :) 

We'll see what happens. I am hopeful but need to be realistic too because I don't want to be too devastated if it's not this month.


----------



## pbl_ge

Breezy, I was really afraid that someone would take what I said this way, and I'm so, so sorry. Please understand that this is not at all what I meant! And please, please, please don't leave on my account! I'd much rather that you tell me to go to h*** and ignore what I've said. I think if you look back at what I wrote you'll see that it's not a "bitter rant" against people who are kind enough to continue to support us who are still TTC like myself--I'm just trying to share something I've observed in other parts of BnB that I thought was really nice. So, please stay!

If the consensus is that what I've written was too much, I'm happy to take it down. My apologies to all who are offended.


----------



## luna_19

oh breezy please don't go! :hugs:

I am a little late but this convo moved so fast! I really wanted to say that I love it when the preggy ladies check in on us here. I have gotten to know so many of you over my time here and it makes me so happy to see a ticker under their posts especially because I know how much of a struggle it was for them all to get there. 

I have seen on other parts of this site pregnant people totally having no regard for other people's struggles but I feel like this thread is different. I have never once felt that anyone lucky enough to get their bfp was rubbing it in my face, they are just here cheering the rest of us on.

I totally understand how it can be hard for some people to see that but on the other hand they have earned that ticker and I know that someday when I have finally earned mine I don't want to have to worry about offending anyone by checking in on all of you that I have gotten to know so well over these last several months.


----------



## Clarkeyness

I also am rooting for you ladies!! I am sorry if my tickers make you unhappy as I would never want to upset anyone and I understand the difficulties of TTC as it did take me a year and half with the use of fertility treatments. I also do not know how to use the spoiler. I enjoy watching everyones progress and pray for that BFP with you. I did feel my stomach drop when I read that post even though it was not suppose to be offensive. I was trying to be supportive to everyone and now i feel bad posting on here as I may hurt someone.


----------



## bakingbabe

I second what Luna said! Well said hun!

My humble opinion is this and I hope it doesn't offend anyone: 
I know it gives me hope to see the preggo ladies on here because it shows me that it will happen. And days when I'm sensitive, I stay away. I know this is the only thread I check now because the people that are on some of the other ttc threads are younger and get their bfp's faster but I feel this thread is different and it's why I stayed since the beginning. And when it's my time, I want to share it with y'all. Ok, tears are starting to coming out (been doing that a lot lately).


And breezy, don't go!! I want to know if you get pink or blue!!!

xoxo to all my lovely ladies


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Not one person on this thread has offended me in any way. My personal comments were not directed at anyone here. I was merely sympathizing with pbl because I honestly understand where she is coming from. I have no clue how to even do the spoiler thing and on the days I don't want to see them from people here I stay away. My opinion was not meant to be hurtful at all, and if it was I will edit it out. I consider everyone on this thread and anyone who has been on this thread to be my friends and I would never do anything to purposely hurt my friends. I am sorry. I feel this is a very positive place to be and if I made it negative I am very sorry.


----------



## luna_19

Bfn tonight...not sure why I even bother :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Bfn tonight...not sure why I even bother :(

:( :hugs: 

Good luck with fmu if you decide to test tomorrow.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Luna* - don't give up hun!! You know that hCG levels at even 14DPO can be quite low - mine were low!! So with evening urine you're looking at a high chance of BFN. My FMU BFP was only half dark on the test on 14DPO and several people I've met around here now didn't get their BFP until 20+ days past O so you're not out yet!! Have faith :hugs:

As far as being post BFP and coming by here, I don't plan to stop. I care about all the girls here and plan to cheer everyone on until there's no one left trying! (or if I end up somewhere in life without Internet). I'm happy to try to remember to uncheck my signature posting but as most of the time I'm posting in a rush, I don't make any promises. I'm sorry if seeing preg tickers is painful to anyone. I don't think any of us mean any harm by our signatures. We come only because we care.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Sorry Luna. Maybe it will just take you a little longer for it to show up. Like baking said, try again with fmu.


----------



## Goldfish

Oh dear...have just read some the posts from the last day or so.

Pbl - understand what you mean but don't worry I didn't take what you wrote as a "bitter rant" at all, hugs!

Breezy, clarkey, mrschezek - we appreciate you coming back to cheer us on so don't feel bad!! Especially since we know it hasn't been an easy road for either of you so it's nice to see you get BFPs and wish everyone else on this thread the same!

Baking - those are great signs!

Luna and gypsy - good luck for testing! Luna you're not out yet ;)

My temp dropped a little but still higher than my usual preO temps, I removed my highest temp and now FF has given me dashed lines. I think I did O but just not sure exactly which day so don't know which day to get my progesterone blood test next week?!


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> *Luna* - don't give up hun!! You know that hCG levels at even 14DPO can be quite low - mine were low!! So with evening urine you're looking at a high chance of BFN. My FMU BFP was only half dark on the test on 14DPO and several people I've met around here now didn't get their BFP until 20+ days past O so you're not out yet!! Have faith :hugs:
> 
> As far as being post BFP and coming by here, I don't plan to stop. I care about all the girls here and plan to cheer everyone on until there's no one left trying! (or if I end up somewhere in life without Internet). I'm happy to try to remember to uncheck my signature posting but as most of the time I'm posting in a rush, I don't make any promises. I'm sorry if seeing preg tickers is painful to anyone. I don't think any of us mean any harm by our signatures. We come only because we care.

And we appreciate all the cheering you do! :) :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Oh dear...have just read some the posts from the last day or so.
> 
> Pbl - understand what you mean but don't worry I didn't take what you wrote as a "bitter rant" at all, hugs!
> 
> Breezy, clarkey, mrschezek - we appreciate you coming back to cheer us on so don't feel bad!! Especially since we know it hasn't been an easy road for either of you so it's nice to see you get BFPs and wish everyone else on this thread the same!
> 
> Baking - those are great signs!
> 
> Luna and gypsy - good luck for testing! Luna you're not out yet ;)
> 
> My temp dropped a little but still higher than my usual preO temps, I removed my highest temp and now FF has given me dashed lines. I think I did O but just not sure exactly which day so don't know which day to get my progesterone blood test next week?!

*goldfish*, do you have to get the progestrone test at 7 dpo? My doc wanted it at CD21 but the more I read about it seemed like 7dpo made more sense.


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - my GP told me to do it at CD21 but I actually refused and had to correct him - and he agreed I should do it at 7dpo (or thereabouts!). So for me for this cycle, that will be either CD23 or CD25...Are you thinking of getting yours done too?


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Baking - my GP told me to do it at CD21 but I actually refused and had to correct him - and he agreed I should do it at 7dpo (or thereabouts!). So for me for this cycle, that will be either CD23 or CD25...Are you thinking of getting yours done too?

*Goldfish*, I had my done back in August. I remember researching the test after she had given me the results and reading that if you do it at 7 dpo there is a better chance of getting a more accurate count. Mine was 11 something at CD21, she said anything over 5 was an indication of ovulation and 15 is the low end for pregnancy (not sure if that meant at your missed period or not).


----------



## luna_19

Temp way down, :witch: should be here any minute :cry:


----------



## MissV8Girl

Hi ladies (and any gents who may be lurking!)

I know I have been absent for a while, and it's because of bad news...

Fiancé and I have postponed our baby making indefinitely :'(

So it is with great sadness, that I wish you all lashings of baby dust, and all the best for your futures. 

Cheers, D


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Temp way down, :witch: should be here any minute :cry:

I'm sorry, Luna. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

She's taunting me by taking her sweet time too :S


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> She's taunting me by taking her sweet time too :S

Ugh, I hate it when it's like that. I'm sorry.


----------



## Breezy81

pbl_ge said:


> Breezy, I was really afraid that someone would take what I said this way, and I'm so, so sorry. Please understand that this is not at all what I meant! And please, please, please don't leave on my account! I'd much rather that you tell me to go to h*** and ignore what I've said. I think if you look back at what I wrote you'll see that it's not a "bitter rant" against people who are kind enough to continue to support us who are still TTC like myself--I'm just trying to share something I've observed in other parts of BnB that I thought was really nice. So, please stay!
> 
> If the consensus is that what I've written was too much, I'm happy to take it down. My apologies to all who are offended.

I'm sorry too. I just really took it to heart and very personal against me since I know I'm one of those people. I over reacted quite a bit. This has been the best place for me to go to when days are good or bad, it just hurt to know I could be offending people so I took huge offense. Sorry to get so bent out of shape. :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy81 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Breezy, I was really afraid that someone would take what I said this way, and I'm so, so sorry. Please understand that this is not at all what I meant! And please, please, please don't leave on my account! I'd much rather that you tell me to go to h*** and ignore what I've said. I think if you look back at what I wrote you'll see that it's not a "bitter rant" against people who are kind enough to continue to support us who are still TTC like myself--I'm just trying to share something I've observed in other parts of BnB that I thought was really nice. So, please stay!
> 
> If the consensus is that what I've written was too much, I'm happy to take it down. My apologies to all who are offended.
> 
> I'm sorry too. I just really took it to heart and very personal against me since I know I'm one of those people. I over reacted quite a bit. This has been the best place for me to go to when days are good or bad, it just hurt to know I could be offending people so I took huge offense. Sorry to get so bent out of shape. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks for coming back. If I upset you I didn't mean to. If anyone on this thread who got their bfp upset me with tickers and such I wouldn't be stalking the expecting thread. 

My comments (which I edited) were in regards to people in the ttc forums who feel the need to create new threads (which is actually against the rules). If I am having a pity day and don't want to see pregnancy stuff I just stay away as hard as it is because all of you here are my friends and I care very much for every one of you. I have cheered when I saw a bfp and cried when AF hit or worse. I feel personally involved with everyone here and that means the world to me. I don't have any friends I hang out with where I live so this is my hang out spot. :flower:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Breezy, I was really afraid that someone would take what I said this way, and I'm so, so sorry. Please understand that this is not at all what I meant! And please, please, please don't leave on my account! I'd much rather that you tell me to go to h*** and ignore what I've said. I think if you look back at what I wrote you'll see that it's not a "bitter rant" against people who are kind enough to continue to support us who are still TTC like myself--I'm just trying to share something I've observed in other parts of BnB that I thought was really nice. So, please stay!
> 
> If the consensus is that what I've written was too much, I'm happy to take it down. My apologies to all who are offended.
> 
> I'm sorry too. I just really took it to heart and very personal against me since I know I'm one of those people. I over reacted quite a bit. This has been the best place for me to go to when days are good or bad, it just hurt to know I could be offending people so I took huge offense. Sorry to get so bent out of shape. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad you're back, breezy! :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yay everyone is happy again! :hugs:

So I'm still waiting...a few more hours and I will be officially late. I guess there's nothing to do but see what happens tomorrow. I'll probably test again if she still hasn't shown.

Does anyone ever take their temp twice in a row in the morning? I have been since my chart went all wonky and my second one was actually still way high, I just put the lower one in my chart because I was feeling pessimistic.


----------



## Breezy81

There comes that bright and sunny, great attitude *Luna* I think you said your ticker is off before..how many dpo are you? 

Thanks Baking so much! I couldn't leave you gals :hugs: *Chezek* made a valid point (she is always good with words). Only a few more days of the dreaded tww for you. I hope it brings good results this month. I have a good feeling. 

*Gypsy* I was being foolish thinking I could stay away! I do consider you all my friends and care for much for you all. Did you decide when you are going to test?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Yay everyone is happy again! :hugs:
> 
> So I'm still waiting...a few more hours and I will be officially late. I guess there's nothing to do but see what happens tomorrow. I'll probably test again if she still hasn't shown.
> 
> Does anyone ever take their temp twice in a row in the morning? I have been since my chart went all wonky and my second one was actually still way high, I just put the lower one in my chart because I was feeling pessimistic.

I tended to take my temp twice on times when I didn't think it took it long enough. My thermometer is wonky though. How much higher is the second temp? All you can do now is wait and see tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for ya, hun!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> There comes that bright and sunny, great attitude *Luna* I think you said your ticker is off before..how many dpo are you?
> 
> Thanks Baking so much! I couldn't leave you gals :hugs: *Chezek* made a valid point (she is always good with words). Only a few more days of the dreaded tww for you. I hope it brings good results this month. I have a good feeling.
> 
> *Gypsy* I was being foolish thinking I could stay away! I do consider you all my friends and care for much for you all. Did you decide when you are going to test?

Breezy, I'm glad you couldn't leave us! I know this is a wonderful place for me and I consider you all friends too. 
I hope this month is good! :) I need some good personal news. Friday can't come soon enough! :)


----------



## luna_19

You ladies are always there for me on this crazy ride :hugs:

Well based on my most reliable signs I am 14 dpo (my last 3 cycles were 12, 11, and 13 day lp), if I go by my temps I might be only 12 dpo and if I go by my cm it might be even less (i doubt it though)

My first temp was 36.71 and my second was 36.93, huge difference! I didn't move or do anything, just took it again right away.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls!

I'm back and think I've just about managed to catch up, you've all been busy while I've been away! Have I missed any big news? Hope you are all well xx


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> You ladies are always there for me on this crazy ride :hugs:
> 
> Well based on my most reliable signs I am 14 dpo (my last 3 cycles were 12, 11, and 13 day lp), if I go by my temps I might be only 12 dpo and if I go by my cm it might be even less (i doubt it though)
> 
> My first temp was 36.71 and my second was 36.93, huge difference! I didn't move or do anything, just took it again right away.


We're all in this crazy ride together! :) We need support wherever we can get it. At least, that's what I think. I can't keep driving DH crazy with all the ttc crazy so I need you gals!
Last night, I just cried and he was baffled. My hormones are off the chart lately and even compliments make me tear up! 

I am so useless when it comes to analyzing temps, I think that's why I quit temping. It was driving me crazy trying to figure out anything and then my doc said that the temps really only help to determine ovulation (for what that's worth). I have friends say if the temps are above 98 F (36.67 c) that you are good but I have no idea. 

I'm sorry to be no real help but I'm always here for support cycle buddy! :)


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm back and think I've just about managed to catch up, you've all been busy while I've been away! Have I missed any big news? Hope you are all well xx

Welcome back bubbles! Whatcha been up to? I'm in the tww, testing probably on Friday. :)
:hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

*Luna* I just spent the last half hour analyzing charts and it got me no where :dohh: Hopefully you can get a good nights sleep tonight and tomorrow will bring a better reading for you or a bfp! FX'd tightly

*Baking* I used to sit in the shower and cry my eyes out, it's such a roller coaster ride, the dh's can't handle much of that no matter how hard they try. :haha: I hope all of these signs are pre bfp signs for you, your horomones are definately hard at work on ya.


----------



## luna_19

I try to keep hubby pretty much in the dark about ttc specifics, he's the type of guy that just wants to fix everything so I think he feels pretty helpless about the whole thing. It definitely helps to come here and talk to other ladies that know what I'm going through :)


----------



## CLN

Hi ladies, I have a few questions that I hope you can help me with. I stopped bc in August and that cycle was 35 days. I started temping in September, that cycle was 26 days, with ovulation on cd 18 or 19. This means my lp was 8 or 7 days-- too short. This month I got a smiley on opk test on cd 18 (with a spike in temp). I took another opk test today (cd 19) and I guess I did something wrong bc I got an error message :( I took another opk test an hour later, no smiley face. My temp was down slightly too (from 98.0 to 97.8). If I ovulated my temp should be higher than yesterday, correct? It appears I ovulate later in my cycle and my lp may or may not be short (we will see what happens this month!). Is this just part of coming off bc and my body adjusting? I know morning urine is best for pregnancy test. Is the same true for opk test? clear blue easy says you can test at anytime, but at $5 a strip I want to make sure I'm making good use out of them. I'm new to ttc-- any advice you have is appreciated! Thank you :)

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## CLN

PS. I've spent a fair amount lurking in this forum. It's great how supportive everyone is to one another.


----------



## luna_19

I can't help with the opks because they just plain don't work for me but I did have a short lp when I came off bc, it was 7-9 days for almost a year until my body sorted everything out (i was on it for 13 years so that might be why it took so long)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I think I will test Tuesday or Wednesday. I didn't temp today because we went out to breakfast with oh's parents so I had to get out of bed two hours before temp time. I am absolutely exhausted today too. I slept about seven hours last night, so I got plenty of sleep yet I was falling asleep on the way to Disney (where we ate breakfast) and took a 2 1/2 hour nap when I got home (which I don't usually do) and I can still barely keep my eyes open. I cut way back on my caffeine and soda consumption for ttc bit even after drinking a can of Mountain Dew I still can't stay awake. Not good when I have a 1000 word paper due for school that I haven't even started on because I have been too tired to concentrate. :growlmad:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> *Luna* I just spent the last half hour analyzing charts and it got me no where :dohh: Hopefully you can get a good nights sleep tonight and tomorrow will bring a better reading for you or a bfp! FX'd tightly
> 
> *Baking* I used to sit in the shower and cry my eyes out, it's such a roller coaster ride, the dh's can't handle much of that no matter how hard they try. :haha: I hope all of these signs are pre bfp signs for you, your horomones are definately hard at work on ya.

it feels like when I was on bc and went to regular dose vs low dose pills. I don't do well with extra hormones. I wasn't even that sad, I cried when he told me I was a great person. How weird is that?


----------



## bakingbabe

CLN said:


> Hi ladies, I have a few questions that I hope you can help me with. I stopped bc in August and that cycle was 35 days. I started temping in September, that cycle was 26 days, with ovulation on cd 18 or 19. This means my lp was 8 or 7 days-- too short. This month I got a smiley on opk test on cd 18 (with a spike in temp). I took another opk test today (cd 19) and I guess I did something wrong bc I got an error message :( I took another opk test an hour later, no smiley face. My temp was down slightly too (from 98.0 to 97.8). If I ovulated my temp should be higher than yesterday, correct? It appears I ovulate later in my cycle and my lp may or may not be short (we will see what happens this month!). Is this just part of coming off bc and my body adjusting? I know morning urine is best for pregnancy test. Is the same true for opk test? clear blue easy says you can test at anytime, but at $5 a strip I want to make sure I'm making good use out of them. I'm new to ttc-- any advice you have is appreciated! Thank you :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

Welcome, CLN!
I know that for many, your cycle takes a bit to get back on track so it could be your body adjusting without bc.I imagine your lp will increase from month to month and if it doesn't, it might be worth going in to see the doc. But people with more current bc knowledge can help you out more than me (I stopped taking it 7 years ago). Did you take your temp twice during the day? Or was that just from day 18 -19? 

It doesn't matter what time you take you take the opk's unlike a pregnancy test which is better first thing in the morning. 

I hope I helped answer some questions. Feel free to ask away and I'll try to help any way I can!


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> CLN said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have a few questions that I hope you can help me with. I stopped bc in August and that cycle was 35 days. I started temping in September, that cycle was 26 days, with ovulation on cd 18 or 19. This means my lp was 8 or 7 days-- too short. This month I got a smiley on opk test on cd 18 (with a spike in temp). I took another opk test today (cd 19) and I guess I did something wrong bc I got an error message :( I took another opk test an hour later, no smiley face. My temp was down slightly too (from 98.0 to 97.8). If I ovulated my temp should be higher than yesterday, correct? It appears I ovulate later in my cycle and my lp may or may not be short (we will see what happens this month!). Is this just part of coming off bc and my body adjusting? I know morning urine is best for pregnancy test. Is the same true for opk test? clear blue easy says you can test at anytime, but at $5 a strip I want to make sure I'm making good use out of them. I'm new to ttc-- any advice you have is appreciated! Thank you :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> Welcome, CLN!
> I know that for many, your cycle takes a bit to get back on track so it could be your body adjusting without bc.I imagine your lp will increase from month to month and if it doesn't, it might be worth going in to see the doc. But people with more current bc knowledge can help you out more than me (I stopped taking it 7 years ago). Did you take your temp twice during the day? Or was that just from day 18 -19?
> 
> It doesn't matter what time you take you take the opk's unlike a pregnancy test which is better first thing in the morning.
> 
> I hope I helped answer some questions. Feel free to ask away and I'll try to help any way I can!Click to expand...

So my understanding was not to use FMU with OPKs but to use afternoon urine after 3-4 hours of not peeing. If you got a smiley yesterday but not one today then that means you already ovulated - did you opk on CD 17? Your temp will spike on the day you O and then it will either stay the same or drop a bit but shouldn't drop too low. If your temp stays above your cover line for 3 days after the spike, then this will confirm that you o'ed on that spike day. It helps to use a charting application like fertility friend as it will help you interpret the temperatures. Good luck to you!

PS sorry if I'm confusing as I'm pretty tired! Off to bed :sleep:


----------



## Breezy81

Hi *CLN*, welcome, you came to a good place. I did the digital opk's with the smiley face and always did them in the a.m. (not everyone agrees with that) I simply couldn't hold it for a few hours to test any other time but I got a smiley every month so it must have worked. Your LH surge can be so short you usually won't get a smiley more than 1 day, unless your surge levels raise even higher. Out of 31 months of using them, only once I got the smiley 2 days in a row. I don't know much about tempting so I'm sorry I can't help you there but I've called the opk hotline several times. :dohh: You normally ovulate between 24-48 hours after the LH is detected. 

*Baking* that was very sweet of him :winkwink: I couldn't take bc because of horomones. I bet your progestrone level is high right now. Did you say you were going for cd21 testing, if so when?

*Gypsy* Sounds like a good lazy Sundy to me! I'm quite jealous, we packed all weekend long for our big move. Fx'd it's a bfp for you, that would be awesome with the first somewhat normal cycle you are having after those super long ones.

*Luna* They just don't get it, I used to get mad at DH for being so positive when I didn't want him to be. :shrug: I have some friends that are going through this and have tried so hard to get them to join. They just don't get it, I guess they haven't found a group of ladies like all of us for support. :kiss:


----------



## bubbles82

bakingbabe said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm back and think I've just about managed to catch up, you've all been busy while I've been away! Have I missed any big news? Hope you are all well xx
> 
> Welcome back bubbles! Whatcha been up to? I'm in the tww, testing probably on Friday. :)
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Baking! I've been on holiday for a week, good to chill out but I'm so tired since I got home, I think I need another holiday already! Got plenty of BD in but unfortunately it wasn't fertile time, still waiting for the big O approaching! I started using a saliva microscope but its not as easy as I thought, not really got any idea what to make of the results!

Good luck with testing!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Gypsy- everything looks good for your BFP!! Praying for you hun!:hugs:

Luna- Yes this is a very supportive site and I also didnt get DH involved as much as men dont get it...they are so frustrating sometimes. 

Pbl- Praying your levels hit zero soon! When do you get them checked again?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh and good luck Baking for Friday testing!!


----------



## luna_19

Another bfn :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Big :hugs: *Luna*! But no :witch: yet right? So there is still hope...how did your temp look this morning? 
:hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: *Luna*!


----------



## bakingbabe

I did the math and if I o'ed on the day I think I can test on day 26 which would be Wednesday instead of Friday. :)


----------



## luna_19

Good luck baking!

Temp was still up but not way up, been having lots of cramping yesterday and today which is not usual. I'm just worried that this is like June all over again :(


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:bfn: I was so convinced.


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry, *gypsy*. But you're still not out til :witch: gets ya.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck baking!
> 
> Temp was still up but not way up, been having lots of cramping yesterday and today which is not usual. I'm just worried that this is like June all over again :(

Is it mild cramping, *Luna*? I usually have cramping the week before AF but mine came way earlier in the cycle this month and we pretty mild. 
Do you think you're headed for a longer cycle and :witch: is messing with you?


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry for all the bfn but hang in there. I don't want to get any hopes up but you just never know. The day before my BFP I got a bfn and was cramping just like all the months before. The only reason I bothered with another test was that I was officially late and my temp was still above cover line.


----------



## luna_19

I really don't know what's going on :( I don't usually get cramps with af at all (i know I'm horrible! :haha: )

:hugs: gypsy, hopefully it's just too early


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Hopefully. I am at 14dpo today. I will wait a week and see what happens. It could be another month and a half before I see AF though.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I really don't know what's going on :( I don't usually get cramps with af at all (i know I'm horrible! :haha: )
> 
> :hugs: gypsy, hopefully it's just too early

Lucky duck! I had horrible cramps as a teen and in my twenties and then when I hit 30, they started to subside a bit but I still have a day or two in pain. :(


----------



## Goldfish

Gypsy and Luna - :hugs: no AF means there's still a chance!

Baking - good luck for testing!

CLN - welcome! I'm not sure about clearblue easy OPKs as I've never used that brand. Don't worry too much if your temp drops (or rises) by 0.2F - some people's temps only go up gradually when they O, and some people's temps naturally vary even after O (see mine for example) - the important thing is the overall pattern of lower temps pre-O and higher temps post-O! 

AFM, found out another friend is pregnant today (with her second). So that's 2 pregnancies and 1 birth in the past 4 days. Couldn't help crying when I told hubby :( but he says I need to be patient and that we will be parents one day.

FF moved my crosshairs back after today's temp :shrug: Normally my boobs get really sore after I O, but I can't feel anything there this time?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I would love to not have to deal with cramps during AF. Being that I have pcos, my cramps make me want to stay curled up inbred with a heating pad all day every day. Plus, lately AF has been lasting a month. If my latest pattern holds true I will be plagued with her the entire month of December. Should make for a fun Christmas.

Maybe I will get a :bfp: before then and instead will be able to tell everyone for Christmas that I am pregnant. Not likely, but I can hope! :flower:


----------



## Breezy81

:hugs: *Gypsy* and *Luna*, it's not over until AF shows her face. Like *Zee* said You just never know. 

My cramps were always horrible but I blame that on such a wacko schedule, the later I was the worse they were. :wacko: 

*Baking* Only 2 more days....are you going to test?


----------



## luna_19

I'm out...boo

I think I don't work properly :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I'm out...boo
> 
> I think I don't work properly :(

:hugs: Luna. I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> :hugs: *Gypsy* and *Luna*, it's not over until AF shows her face. Like *Zee* said You just never know.
> 
> My cramps were always horrible but I blame that on such a wacko schedule, the later I was the worse they were. :wacko:
> 
> *Baking* Only 2 more days....are you going to test?


I think I will test this month. Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh luna...:hugs: hun xxx

GL Baking & Gypsy 

Goldfish - i had another announcement as well. They seem to be getting harder and harder for me to hear about.


----------



## Breezy81

So sorry to hear that *Luna* :hugs:

*Gypsy* I sure hope your cycle isn't a long one, if it even comes. Fx'd for you it doesn't for the next 9.

*Baking*.....there are a lot of days left in the month, please tell me you meant week :winkwink:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> So sorry to hear that *Luna* :hugs:
> 
> *Gypsy* I sure hope your cycle isn't a long one, if it even comes. Fx'd for you it doesn't for the next 9.
> 
> *Baking*.....there are a lot of days left in the month, please tell me you meant week :winkwink:

Lol, typing faster than my brain is working lately. :) I think I will test tomorrow or Thursday of this week. :)


----------



## Breezy81

bakingbabe said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that *Luna* :hugs:
> 
> *Gypsy* I sure hope your cycle isn't a long one, if it even comes. Fx'd for you it doesn't for the next 9.
> 
> *Baking*.....there are a lot of days left in the month, please tell me you meant week :winkwink:
> 
> Lol, typing faster than my brain is working lately. :) I think I will test tomorrow or Thursday of this week. :)Click to expand...

I do that all of the time. I think tomorrow sounds good :winkwink:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

FF says that AF should be showing her face today, but I have no signs that she will. I normally cry over everything rigth before she shows up, but my emotions haven't been bad at all. I have been utterly exhausted to the point that for the last two days I could barely get out of bed. Nearly cost me my 4.0 GPA in school because I couldn't stay awake to write a paper that was due yesterday. I could go back to bed for a couple more hours today, but I have so much to do I don't want to waste another day.

Sometimes my cycles drive me crazy. I am not expecting to see AF for another month. I have been two months off one month on the past two cycles and even though it seems odd, it is kind of nice to have SOME way to predict when it is coming. I would love to have normal cycles where I knew roughly around what day every month AF would show up. Although lack of AF lets me get quite a bit of bd in, I would gladly trade that for regular cycles. I have even threatened myself with the possibility of going on bc on my super emotional days to give myself some sort of regularity, but that kills my chances of ttc completely, and having that tiny chance keeps me going some days.

The worst part of having super long cycles is that every day that I have gone longer than a month since seeinf AF I think I am pregnant, even if the tests say no. I convince myself that the tests are wrong and I will know in a couple months. It makes AF showing up that much harder. Kills my spirit every time. 

I have tried taking herbs to try to help regulate it since I can't go to the doctor right now but nothing has helped. I took Vitex for a couple months because that was supposed to help but it didn't do anything, I took Soy for a month thinking that if it makes me ovulate it will bring on my period as well but that didn't work as planned either. I will just have to wait until January and then go see a new doctor and see what (s)he says. I have other medical issues I need to work out as well (botched gall bladder surgery is not fun)

I am done with my pcos-induced rant

Luna - I am so sorry that :witch: got you. I was so excited that this was going to be your month. Are you sure that FF got your o date right? Are you timing your bd based on that day? Have you tried smep? I have heard that method works very well (I think that's what Mrschezek did her bfp month if I remember correctly).

Baking - I hope that you are going to test this month! :haha: Good luck later this week and definitely keep us updated! We need some more :bfp:'s in here to boost our morale! I would love to see some of us who have been here a long time to graduate to the expecting thread. You're next! :happydance:

Sending out :dust: to everyone!


----------



## bakingbabe

gypsygirl1018 said:


> FF says that AF should be showing her face today, but I have no signs that she will. I normally cry over everything rigth before she shows up, but my emotions haven't been bad at all. I have been utterly exhausted to the point that for the last two days I could barely get out of bed. Nearly cost me my 4.0 GPA in school because I couldn't stay awake to write a paper that was due yesterday. I could go back to bed for a couple more hours today, but I have so much to do I don't want to waste another day.
> 
> Sometimes my cycles drive me crazy. I am not expecting to see AF for another month. I have been two months off one month on the past two cycles and even though it seems odd, it is kind of nice to have SOME way to predict when it is coming. I would love to have normal cycles where I knew roughly around what day every month AF would show up. Although lack of AF lets me get quite a bit of bd in, I would gladly trade that for regular cycles. I have even threatened myself with the possibility of going on bc on my super emotional days to give myself some sort of regularity, but that kills my chances of ttc completely, and having that tiny chance keeps me going some days.
> 
> The worst part of having super long cycles is that every day that I have gone longer than a month since seeinf AF I think I am pregnant, even if the tests say no. I convince myself that the tests are wrong and I will know in a couple months. It makes AF showing up that much harder. Kills my spirit every time.
> 
> I have tried taking herbs to try to help regulate it since I can't go to the doctor right now but nothing has helped. I took Vitex for a couple months because that was supposed to help but it didn't do anything, I took Soy for a month thinking that if it makes me ovulate it will bring on my period as well but that didn't work as planned either. I will just have to wait until January and then go see a new doctor and see what (s)he says. I have other medical issues I need to work out as well (botched gall bladder surgery is not fun)
> 
> I am done with my pcos-induced rant
> 
> Luna - I am so sorry that :witch: got you. I was so excited that this was going to be your month. Are you sure that FF got your o date right? Are you timing your bd based on that day? Have you tried smep? I have heard that method works very well (I think that's what Mrschezek did her bfp month if I remember correctly).
> 
> Baking - I hope that you are going to test this month! :haha: Good luck later this week and definitely keep us updated! We need some more :bfp:'s in here to boost our morale! I would love to see some of us who have been here a long time to graduate to the expecting thread. You're next! :happydance:
> 
> Sending out :dust: to everyone!

Ah, thanks gypsy! I sure hope I can "graduate" to the other thread soon. :) I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up but it's super hard. I have this feeling I just can't quite shake. :) Biding time til testing!!

I can imagine it's pretty awful having irregular cycles because you never know what to expect. I hope everything gets sorted out for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Breezy81 said:


> bakingbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that *Luna* :hugs:
> 
> *Gypsy* I sure hope your cycle isn't a long one, if it even comes. Fx'd for you it doesn't for the next 9.
> 
> *Baking*.....there are a lot of days left in the month, please tell me you meant week :winkwink:
> 
> Lol, typing faster than my brain is working lately. :) I think I will test tomorrow or Thursday of this week. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I do that all of the time. I think tomorrow sounds good :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think tomorrow will be 12 dpo so I should be safe (to test following Chezek's rule) :)


----------



## luna_19

Good luck baking :)

:hugs: gypsy. We can't do smep because hubby works on call so we just bd whenever he's home during my fertile time. (wouldn't want to skip a day then have him gone the next day!) our timing has been perfect every month, it's definitely not a timing issue :(

I was hoping I could get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I could get cd 3 and 21 blood done this month but she can't see me until Friday :( not sure if I could get the first one done on cd4 or not, if not I'll have to wait until December because I'll likely be away on my next cd3, boo


----------



## Breezy81

luna_19 said:


> Good luck baking :)
> 
> :hugs: gypsy. We can't do smep because hubby works on call so we just bd whenever he's home during my fertile time. (wouldn't want to skip a day then have him gone the next day!) our timing has been perfect every month, it's definitely not a timing issue :(
> 
> I was hoping I could get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I could get cd 3 and 21 blood done this month but she can't see me until Friday :( not sure if I could get the first one done on cd4 or not, if not I'll have to wait until December because I'll likely be away on my next cd3, boo

They may not be able to do the cd3 test but they can still do the cd21 test. I didn't have my cd3 test until my 3rd round of clomid, but I had a wacky schedule! They can also get your oh in for an sa. At least you have a starting point. :thumbup: Keep us posted on Friday's appointment. I'll be waiting :coffee:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck baking :)
> 
> :hugs: gypsy. We can't do smep because hubby works on call so we just bd whenever he's home during my fertile time. (wouldn't want to skip a day then have him gone the next day!) our timing has been perfect every month, it's definitely not a timing issue :(
> 
> I was hoping I could get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I could get cd 3 and 21 blood done this month but she can't see me until Friday :( not sure if I could get the first one done on cd4 or not, if not I'll have to wait until December because I'll likely be away on my next cd3, boo
> 
> They may not be able to do the cd3 test but they can still do the cd21 test. I didn't have my cd3 test until my 3rd round of clomid, but I had a wacky schedule! They can also get your oh in for an sa. At least you have a starting point. :thumbup: Keep us posted on Friday's appointment. I'll be waiting :coffee:Click to expand...

Big big hugs *Luna*! :hugs: I'll be waiting to hear how your Friday appointment goes as well. And I too encourage your DH to get an SA done...mine did it and survived to tell the tale so I have faith in yours too!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck baking :)
> 
> :hugs: gypsy. We can't do smep because hubby works on call so we just bd whenever he's home during my fertile time. (wouldn't want to skip a day then have him gone the next day!) our timing has been perfect every month, it's definitely not a timing issue :(
> 
> I was hoping I could get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I could get cd 3 and 21 blood done this month but she can't see me until Friday :( not sure if I could get the first one done on cd4 or not, if not I'll have to wait until December because I'll likely be away on my next cd3, boo

I hope you can get the blood work done this month, *Luna*. My doc said a day after isn't as big of a deal as a day before. I asked her because what if day 3 or 21 falls on a weekend and the lab is closed. And that's when she told me that as long as you are close to the day 3 or 21, the labs will be able to tell you what you need to now.

I hope that's what your doctor says too! :) :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck baking :)
> 
> :hugs: gypsy. We can't do smep because hubby works on call so we just bd whenever he's home during my fertile time. (wouldn't want to skip a day then have him gone the next day!) our timing has been perfect every month, it's definitely not a timing issue :(
> 
> I was hoping I could get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I could get cd 3 and 21 blood done this month but she can't see me until Friday :( not sure if I could get the first one done on cd4 or not, if not I'll have to wait until December because I'll likely be away on my next cd3, boo
> 
> They may not be able to do the cd3 test but they can still do the cd21 test. I didn't have my cd3 test until my 3rd round of clomid, but I had a wacky schedule! They can also get your oh in for an sa. At least you have a starting point. :thumbup: Keep us posted on Friday's appointment. I'll be waiting :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Big big hugs *Luna*! :hugs: I'll be waiting to hear how your Friday appointment goes as well. And I too encourage your DH to get an SA done...mine did it and survived to tell the tale so I have faith in yours too!!!!Click to expand...

My DH survived the SA too and hopefully yours will have no problem at all!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck with your testing *baking*! Crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I love how encouraging you all are :hugs:

So I thought hubby was bring a jerk today because I texted him to say I made the appt and I would like him to come with me and he didn't answer and then I texted a few hours later to say I had to work late for an emergency surgery and his response was "ok and? I guess? Idk" 
I was so upset with his response I cried all the way home. Turns out it was meant to be a response to the earlier message that he didn't notice and the one I just sent. Apparently I'm feeling a bit emotional today :blush:

So I guess it's good news that IF he is around on Friday he will "i guess. Idk" go the doctor with me which is hopefully the first step to getting him to get an SA done. It's a start :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I love how encouraging you all are :hugs:
> 
> So I thought hubby was bring a jerk today because I texted him to say I made the appt and I would like him to come with me and he didn't answer and then I texted a few hours later to say I had to work late for an emergency surgery and his response was "ok and? I guess? Idk"
> I was so upset with his response I cried all the way home. Turns out it was meant to be a response to the earlier message that he didn't notice and the one I just sent. Apparently I'm feeling a bit emotional today :blush:
> 
> So I guess it's good news that IF he is around on Friday he will "i guess. Idk" go the doctor with me which is hopefully the first step to getting him to get an SA done. It's a start :haha:

:hugs: *Luna*!
When I went to the dr appt back in July, my doc just gave me the paperwork for the SA and DH didn't even to be there. The only time he went with me is to get the results so if he can't make it see if they can just give you the paperwork. DH had to go to the infertility clinic here to get it done so it wasn't like he had to do it right then. Just thought I'd throw that out there. :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Gypsy - have you tried inositol yet. It's similar to DCI but cheaer. I was taking it the month I got my 
BFP. Don't think I was taking it long enough for it to be the reason I o'd but my engery levels were amazing and felt so much better.

luna - so sorry fo AF. You're not broken at all. You just need a bit of time and maybe a nudge to get going. Definately recommed that DH gets the sa. Mine did and also survived. I think it also helps them to understand what we woman go through ttc - worrying if we broken, the doctors and tests, waiting for results etc. Good luck for your appointment.

baking - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bakingbabe

I chickened out with testing. :( Think I will wait til Friday to test cause that's cd28.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

ZeeZ said:


> Gypsy - have you tried inositol yet. It's similar to DCI but cheaer. I was taking it the month I got my
> BFP. Don't think I was taking it long enough for it to be the reason I o'd but my engery levels were amazing and felt so much better.
> 
> luna - so sorry fo AF. You're not broken at all. You just need a bit of time and maybe a nudge to get going. Definately recommed that DH gets the sa. Mine did and also survived. I think it also helps them to understand what we woman go through ttc - worrying if we broken, the doctors and tests, waiting for results etc. Good luck for your appointment.
> 
> baking - fingers crossed for you!

I have never heard of that one. I read about it quickly on Wikipedia and it is something I think I want to look into. Where do you get it?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I just looked them up and I can get hem from amazon. I may talk to OH about them tonight and see what he says. I like to keep him in the loop with everything I do.


----------



## ZeeZ

Gypsy I got the pills at my pharmacy but heard the powder form is better. Once I got my bfp my doc said to stop just in case. It's likely safe in pregnancy since our body makes it normally (us PCOS ladies don't make enough) but since there is no real testing done he didn't want me to take any chances. I'm definately going back on them once I give birth.

baking - it might still be early and BFNs are heartbreaking so no harm in waiting if you can. Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

ZeeZ said:


> Gypsy I got the pills at my pharmacy but heard the powder form is better. Once I got my bfp my doc said to stop just in case. It's likely safe in pregnancy since our body makes it normally (us PCOS ladies don't make enough) but since there is no real testing done he didn't want me to take any chances. I'm definately going back on them once I give birth.
> 
> baking - it might still be early and BFNs are heartbreaking so no harm in waiting if you can. Good luck!

Was it something that your doctor recommended you take? Sorry if I am asking so many questions, I am very interested because it sounds like a very good supplement and there isn't a whole lot about it online. Did you have any side effect with it?


----------



## ZeeZ

No worries - glad if my experiance helps and I also tried to find as much info as possible before I started. There wasn't much but I decided to take it after my scan showed the clomid wasn't doing anything. No side effects but I was only on it for 3 weeks. I O'd a week after starting and 2 weeks later got my BFP and that was the first that I got to talk to my doc about it. The timing of O was probably a coincidence because it really was too soon for the inositol to cause it but I definitely felt better on it.


----------



## MrsChezek

bakingbabe said:


> I chickened out with testing. :( Think I will wait til Friday to test cause that's cd28.

FX until Friday!!!! Stay away you damned :witch:!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking, hope Friday is your lucky day :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, ladies! I had an emotional moment last night and the doubts started creeping in. I had been so positive and optimistic about this month til last night. DH calmed me down though which was so sweet. 

Praying for that bfp tomorrow!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

praying for you Baking that you get the much deserved BFP and that :witch: flies away on her broom!! xo


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, not this month. :cry:

Edit: WTF, body?!?! Now it's gone. I have no clue what's going on. :( One of the ladies I talked to today at the various medical places told me it might be breakthrough bleeding. Not sure what that means.


----------



## luna_19

Oh baking I'm so sorry :hugs:

Looks like our cycles are lining up again


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, I thought so and now it's stopped almost completely. I tried to schedule an HSG today and the lady wouldn't let me until I had full flow (total tmi, sorry!) so I have no idea anymore. It's early for me and I have no real cramps at all (totally unusual) and it just doesn't seem like normal. I thought for sure it was here and now I don't have a flipping clue. My heart tells me to wait, that it's not over yet. 

Got a new GYN today, appt is in two weeks and DH said to make an appt with a fertility specialist (he seems to think we don't need a referral for the insurance) so I've been busy with a plan. The reason for the new GYN is the old one left the practice and seeing the OB takes months to even get an appt ( I was seeing the NP and didn't want to have to start over with a PA). I was seriously fed up so I called the OB my friend had and she loved her so we'll see. Hopefully everything will be fine and this new appt will be helpful.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Maybe implantation bleeding...Even if the egg implanted a couple days ago could be still burrowing in deeper.... FXd hun!!! xo


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - how strange, maybe it's late implantation bleeding?! good luck for tomorrow if AF stays away!

This morning my temp dropped, again, so now FF isn't sure that I ovulated and has taken away my crosshairs - might go and discard 1 or 2 temps and see what happens, otherwise I'll find out when I get my blood test results next week (had the test done yesterday at what I thought was 8dpo, if I did O!). This TTC stuff is driving me crazy!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Baking - how strange, maybe it's late implantation bleeding?! good luck for tomorrow if AF stays away!
> 
> This morning my temp dropped, again, so now FF isn't sure that I ovulated and has taken away my crosshairs - might go and discard 1 or 2 temps and see what happens, otherwise I'll find out when I get my blood test results next week (had the test done yesterday at what I thought was 8dpo, if I did O!). This TTC stuff is driving me crazy!!

It was so strange and unusual for sure! I think I may have o'ed on CD 15 so it could be implantation or the bean burrowing in some more. Or it could be my body messing with me. Who knows? All I can do is wait and see. I'll keep you all posted!

Good luck, goldfish! And I agree, this ttc stuff is so confusing and driving me batty as well! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Clarkeyness said:


> Maybe implantation bleeding...Even if the egg implanted a couple days ago could be still burrowing in deeper.... FXd hun!!! xo

Thanks, *Clarkey*! I still have hope and that's all we can have, right? :)


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

How are we all? Sorry to those who have had a visit from the evil witch, anyone still waiting to test? Fingers still crossed for you baking that it was just implantation for you!

Goldfish, good luck with your blood results, it's so annoying when you finally get crosshairs and FF takes them away again! TTC is definitely enough to drive you crazy!

I finally have something to report, I was messing around with my saliva microscope tonight, I normally just test first thing in the mornings as the results can be messed up by what you eat and drink during the day, but not been able to make much sense of the results yet. I had a random test on it this evening just to see if I could decide what the result actually was, and was shocked to see it come up clearly as full ferning (fertile) straight away. Decided it must just be due to testing at the wrong time and eating salty Chinese food for lunch, but took an OPK just in case, a positive result so I also used a digi to confirm, and smiley face! Not really noticed any other O signs yet, so I wasn't expecting these results at all, but very pleased to see them especially after my crazy last cycle, if I do actually O over the next couple of days my cycle will be back to my usual post BCP 35ish days, not as good as 28 but a good start, and definitely better than my last cycle of 66! 

DH has just gone to 'warm the bed up' :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Yay for o bubbles!

Sorry ive been a bit mia of late as well lately, so busy with so much going on and trying to take a bit of a back seat on the ttc thing for a little while before i drive myself mad! I have an appt with my gyno this morning for a pap and to start some talks about fertility etc so i'm pleased that i might be able to make some progress there.

Good luck testing today Baking - i have everything crossed for you!

Gypsy, any update?

Hi to everyone else, i am a bit behind so probably have a bit of catching up to do x


----------



## Newbie32

Ah, i just re-read a few pages- baking i hope thats a late implantation bleed and am telling that witch to STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck at the docs, *newbie*! I hope they are able to help you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Goldfish

Bubbles - sounds like some positive O signs, hope that you O soon!
Newbie - good luck at the doctors! I found it such a relief to finally talk to a doctor (GP) who was sympathetic (unlike the specialist who did my endo lap)


----------



## luna_19

Oh baking I really hope it's IB, will you still test tomorrow?

Great news you are having a more normal cycle bubbles :)

Goldfish your temps do look like you o'ed to me. Hope tomorrow's is nice and high:)

Newbie are you having any tests done?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Oh baking I really hope it's IB, will you still test tomorrow?
> 
> Great news you are having a more normal cycle bubbles :)
> 
> Goldfish your temps do look like you o'ed to me. Hope tomorrow's is nice and high:)
> 
> Newbie are you having any tests done?

Not sure, Luna. How are you doing? Do you think your OH will go with you to the doc's tomorrow? Good luck and look forward to hearing the plan. :)


----------



## Newbie32

Well i just got back from the docs (had to have a pap to - gosh i hate those...)

She didnt say a great deal other than the usual "6 months is more than normal, humans are not very fertile creatures' and that next step is get a SA for hubby, but she would write up the paperwork without him being there, so i'll make an appt for him for next week and we will go from there! She didnt seem at all interested in me, said because my cycles are regular and i know im ovulating, i should be ok...so i guess its off the docs for poor old hubby!

I agree goldfish - even though your chart is a little crazy i still think you o'd, hopefully the craziness is just being caused by an approaching bfp!

Good luck at the docs luna, i hope dh does manage to get there with you :)

And baking i am keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I don't know. As of right now he goes back on call tomorrow morning. I haven't mentioned it again, I'll probably ask him tonight again if he plans on coming with me. I'm really hoping I can get a req form for him even if he doesn't come, then he can just do his business at home and I'll drop it off. Not a big deal at all!

Newbie that's basically what my Dr said to me when I went at 7 months :hugs:.

I know it's normal for things to take this long but I just really need some reassurance that we're not completely broken at this point :(


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I don't know. As of right now he goes back on call tomorrow morning. I haven't mentioned it again, I'll probably ask him tonight again if he plans on coming with me. I'm really hoping I can get a req form for him even if he doesn't come, then he can just do his business at home and I'll drop it off. Not a big deal at all!
> 
> Newbie that's basically what my Dr said to me when I went at 7 months :hugs:.
> 
> I know it's normal for things to take this long but I just really need some reassurance that we're not completely broken at this point :(

I hope you get that reassurance, Luna. I know plenty of people who took a year or longer to get preggo so I know logically that it's common but in your heart, it's so tough! The emotional roller coaster is definitely not something I had totally prepared myself for when we started this journey. Even though I was warned! Trust a teacher never to listen, ha! 

I have faith that you can get the paperwork for your oh and he can do it on his own.


----------



## luna_19

I often feel so silly for taking so long to decide to ttc, it literally took me a few years to make up my mind. I thought that was going to be the most difficult part! :dohh:


----------



## bakingbabe

Thursday night tv is taking my mind off all this worrying I've been doing. Thank goodness for The Big Bang Theory. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> I often feel so silly for taking so long to decide to ttc, it literally took me a few years to make up my mind. I thought that was going to be the most difficult part! :dohh:

I feel the same way! I've been talking about having kids for 3 years now, trying to decide if I'm ready, trying to convince DH, and now trying!


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto!

Gosh if only we'd had any idea back then!!!!

I hope they can give you the paperwork luna :)


----------



## Goldfish

Luna, baking, newbie - ditto for me too! When I was in my 20s I thought I'd have at least 2 kids by now, but it has taken us YEARS to finally start TTC, and then the month before we were supposed to start I find out that I have endo!! Gah!! Looking back I don't know why we waited for so long!

Today a friend had a baby girl - she wasn't even trying and in her words the pregnancy "came as a shock"! I saw a pic of the baby and she's sooo cute - making me even more clucky!


----------



## luna_19

well at least I'm not the only one! 

Doctor appointment went as well as it could have I suppose. Hubby couldn't make it but I have a definitely yes that he will go if I make him an appointment during his time off in November. Today I gave him the "it's not about me it's about us" talk which I think really got him on board. I got a requisition form for cd 3 and 21 as well as a bunch of other blood work which makes me happy that she isn't just focusing on the basic stuff.

Unfortunately she said I can't go today for my cd 3 blood so unless I have another 24 day cycle we will be away on my next cd 3 so I won't be able to get it done until December :( When I go for my cd 21 I will make sure the lab does everything else at the same time so I will have most of my results soon.

She said if my blood and hubby's SA are all normal she will send me for a hsg which makes me happy because I thought I would need a referral to a fertility specialist to get one done. Of course because of having to wait for some of my blood the earliest I would be going would be in January but I guess that's ok. She said if everything is fine then she will send us off to a specialist which I'm guessing takes a few months to get in so we will be well over a year by then and I will probably be ok trying meds at that point.

Of course maybe I can just finally get a freaking bfp in the meantime and not have to do any of it!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> well at least I'm not the only one!
> 
> Doctor appointment went as well as it could have I suppose. Hubby couldn't make it but I have a definitely yes that he will go if I make him an appointment during his time off in November. Today I gave him the "it's not about me it's about us" talk which I think really got him on board. I got a requisition form for cd 3 and 21 as well as a bunch of other blood work which makes me happy that she isn't just focusing on the basic stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately she said I can't go today for my cd 3 blood so unless I have another 24 day cycle we will be away on my next cd 3 so I won't be able to get it done until December :( When I go for my cd 21 I will make sure the lab does everything else at the same time so I will have most of my results soon.
> 
> She said if my blood and hubby's SA are all normal she will send me for a hsg which makes me happy because I thought I would need a referral to a fertility specialist to get one done. Of course because of having to wait for some of my blood the earliest I would be going would be in January but I guess that's ok. She said if everything is fine then she will send us off to a specialist which I'm guessing takes a few months to get in so we will be well over a year by then and I will probably be ok trying meds at that point.
> 
> Of course maybe I can just finally get a freaking bfp in the meantime and not have to do any of it!

Glad to hear the appt went well, Luna. At least with the blood work, you'll get some answers soon. :hugs: I hope you get that bfp before you have to end up seeing a specialist.


----------



## luna_19

thanks :hugs:

are you still hanging in there? when are you going to test?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> are you still hanging in there? when are you going to test?

I'm doing okay. FF says tomorrow should be the day so if I make it past then I'll feel pretty good. I will test Sunday. I didn't test today because if yesterday was IB then a positive wouldn't show up just yet. 

Actually feeling optimistic since the spotting has pretty much stopped last night and today. The only real cramping I'm having is because I haven't eaten and unfortunately, I haven't been all that hungry so I have to force myself to eat.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls, same here on getting mad at myself for leaving it so long to TTC. Of course we all had no idea we wouldn't be the lucky ones who find ourselves pregnant as soon as we try. I worry all the time I'm getting too old now, always thought I'd have kids in my twenties but realistically I wasn't ready back then, I wanted to get married and have a big enough house all sorted first, but now I wonder if I did the right thing being all sensible about it when I see those less resonsible with their 'accidents' cope with it in the end.

Good luck with your blood work Luna, it's good you got some things in place even if you have to wait a few more months for some of it, fingers crossed you don't need any of it by then anyway!

Baking, really hope that witch stays far away!

I'm confused what's going on with me again, had all those positive signs and was really hoping to wake up to a temp spike today but its only up a little bit, not really post O range. It's so frustrating when it seems each time we manage to spot the O signs and time BD perfectly it doesn't happen, then jumps out unexpectedly later in the cycle when there is no BD at the right time! DH suggested keeping it up every other day again, but it's difficult to do that if it turns out to be another everlasting cycle!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: bubbles, how frustrating! Maybe you could do every 2-3 days, you should get at least one in at the right time that way :)


----------



## bakingbabe

How frustrating, *bubbles*! I am so sorry that you are going through that, it must be so hard to figure out. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm still here, still waiting. Day 29 today.


----------



## bubbles82

Still waiting is good baking! Still in the game! Fingers still crossed over here!

It is frustrating but trying to stay positive, last cycle when I finally ovulated on CD50 there wasn't a big temp spike, it kind of went up over a few days so there's still chance that could be the case this time...or maybe that's wishful thinking! We'll see tomorrow, only I'm confused what to do about tomorrow mornings temp as clocks go back tonight?!


----------



## Clarkeyness

How are you doing baking? I keep checking and praying you will get your bfp!! xoxo


----------



## bakingbabe

Clarkeyness said:


> How are you doing baking? I keep checking and praying you will get your bfp!! xoxo

Aw, thanks, Clarkey! Spotting has pretty much gone away (yay!) and I'm waiting to test until tomorrow am. DH and I are on pins and needles waiting and hoping!


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck baking-I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Newbie32

Gl baking!!!!!! 

Bubbles I'm sorry your cycles are so crazy. Are you going to try taking anything to try to regulate them?

Luna glad your appointment went well, I'm hoping you won't even need the tests, so fx it's either a 24 day cycle or a bfp for you!!

Lily how's things with you? 

Has anyone heard from gypsy lately?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Newbie, not sure what to take really but I've been taking vitex for the last month to try and regulate things, now paranoid it might be making things worse that would've sorted themselves out maybe! Only been taking it for a month though and it's meant to take 3 months to work properly. I thought it was already doing some good as my temps seemed more settled this cycle to start with apart from the week I was on holiday, which was expected to be a bit crazy on the chart.


----------



## luna_19

Baking I came here specifically to see your bfp! Did you test?


----------



## bakingbabe

Never got the chance to test. :( :witch: got here this morning. Devastated.


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh and Dh is gone this morning so I'm here all alone. :( I guess I'll be doing the hsg this month after all...


----------



## gypsygirl1018

So sorry baking! :hugs: hopefully the hsg can shed some light on what is happening. 

I am still here, still no sign of AF, and my temps are higher these past 2 days than they ever have been. I will probably test before the end of the week, have to wait to get paid. This week has been super busy for me, I have a ton of schoolwork for this class and I decided to get a seasonal job as a cashier to help out with money. I start sometime this week. 

I will definitely keep everyone up to date when I decide to test!


----------



## luna_19

Oh baking :hugs: I was so sure this was your month :(

Gypsy is it possible you o'ed on cd 50? You had what could.have been an o dip right before your two higher temps :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Oh baking :hugs: I was so sure this was your month :(
> 
> Gypsy is it possible you o'ed on cd 50? You had what could.have been an o dip right before your two higher temps :)

Me too. I was so convinced. I had DH hopeful and optimistic and it breaks my heart to tell him I was wrong. This sucks. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

That is deinitely a possibility. My cycles are so out of whack that I can't rule anything out. I discarded my temp that day because FF took my crosshairs from solid to dotted and I was upset about it. Maybe if my temps stay high then FF will move my crosshairs. If I did O that day we bd'd the night before, so I am covered there. Ugh I hate PCOS. Nothing is set in stone or normal. :growlmad:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

FF moved my crosshairs. Now it says I o'd on cd50. Now I wish last cycle that I hadn't stopped temping when ff took away my crosshairs. I may have o'd later than I thought and now I will never know. Oh well, on to another tww! How many people do you know that get more than one without even seeing AF? I just get excited to see crosshairs. Heck, for all I know I may have o'd twice. With no AF in between I may never know. Because of my funky temps I am going to wait until at least December 1st to test as that should be around when I see AF.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh baking Im so sorry hun :hugs: I was hoping and praying with you. Its an awful feeling i know. xoxo

Gypsy- Hope you did O and praying for that bfp!! xoxo


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, Clarkey. I am a little better today. Called and scheduled my HSG for Friday. Has anyone had one of those?


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry baking :(

Hey Gypsy, hope things become clear with your cycle, it's so frustrating not knowing what's happening! I got my positive OPK and managed to get plenty of BD in, now DH is convinced we did a great job and all his hard work is done for another month or so, but my chart shows I haven't even ovulated yet, so looks like another long unpredictable one for me! Really hoped last cycle was just a one off. Think I've just about managed to explain to DH and persuade him we need to keep it up every 2-3 days, but that could be for another 3 weeks or more still if last cycle was anything to go by!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh baking i am so sorry hun :hugs: xx

Gypsy im sorry your chart is super confusing again, tho now there are cross hairs i really hope you have caught the egg!

Bubbles same for you hun, hopefully you will start to make sense of yours really soon hun x


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Newbie. I find it frustrating when I read about how even with a healthy couple, regular cycles and perfect timing, there's only around a 20% chance of conception each cycle. So that must mean for me with my crazy cycles, usually shocking timing and being the wrong side of 30 that my chances are around zero currently! It's all the not knowing that gets me down, I'd be able to just relax if only I just knew that I will get pregnant one day. It's so hard when us girls seem to try really hard and what we want feels so out of reach, yet at times we're surrounded by people who seem to get it so easily. I keep wondering if I should just drink heavily, eat badly and not look after myself at all, that seems to be the way to get pregnant without even trying!

Anyway that turned into a bit of an unexpected rant, sorry! How are things you, are you planning to test soon?


----------



## Newbie32

Rant away bubbles! Thats what we're here for :)

Nah, dont think im going to bother testing, im pretty sure i o'd much later than my cbfm seems to have ff thinking, in which case there was zero bd around o time!!! So i'll save the frer's for next cycle i think!!!

I find it frustrating too, i have people dropping like pregnant flies all around me at the moment!!!!! Babies babies babies....my turn please!!!


----------



## bubbles82

I hear ya! :)

Some days I really don't know how I hold it together when people ask me 'when are you going to have a baby', I really can't believe so many people think it's ok to ask something so personal, especially when it's mainly colleagues not even close family or friends. It usually seems to be women who've conceived easily themselves though so I guess they don't know what it's like for someone who it doesn't come so easy for. I really thought it would've all died down now it's over 5 months since my wedding, but it's still every day I get asked, sometimes several times, and my 'we haven't thought about it yet/we want to clear the wedding debt first/we want to enjoy time together first/we're not ready yet' lies I have to keep palming people off with are starting to get really annoying! I just want to yell at them sometimes 'you're guess is as good as mine' or 'you'll know when I'm having a baby, I'll be the one with the massive belly, or someone I chose to tell my personal business will let you know!'

Oh dear there's another rant! Didn't even think I was wound up about it today!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh i understand bubbles. I dont think that those who fall pregnant by accident or on first/second go etc have any idea of the struggles that people can go through - i know its not something i thought about until it hasnt happened for us!

Certainly is a very insensitive thing to say - i find it the worst when its someone who has just fallen pregnant (on first go) and then they say the 'when are you having a baby, being pregnant is amazing' blah blah blah GRRRR!


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - so sorry about AF and good luck for the hsg!

Bubbles, newbie - know what you mean!! Today I found out yet another friend (well, his wife) is pregnant with #2! When I hear about #2 it just really hurts!

I'm not even sure what dpo I'm on today because FF moved my crosshairs again - so i could be either 13dpo (expecting AF tomorrow) or 10dpo. I can't bear to test this cycle as I don't have a good feeling at all :(


----------



## bubbles82

Hey goldfish, hope AF stays away for you, fingers crossed.
#2 is hard to hear about, it doesn't seem that long ago I suddenly found I was at the age where I had a lot of friends and family announcing they were expecting their first, now I seem to have a surge all expecting #2, mostly younger than me, while I can't even get pregnant with my first. Just got I keep believing it is our turn soon girls!
I've even started thinking crazy things, like I can't get pregnant coz subconsciously I'm worried too much about our wedding debt, house needing a few little things doing still, and my ankle injury possibly needing surgery in the future, and it's because of all of these that I actually can't get pregnant!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Thanks Newbie. I find it frustrating when I read about how even with a healthy couple, regular cycles and perfect timing, there's only around a 20% chance of conception each cycle. So that must mean for me with my crazy cycles, usually shocking timing and being the wrong side of 30 that my chances are around zero currently! It's all the not knowing that gets me down, I'd be able to just relax if only I just knew that I will get pregnant one day. It's so hard when us girls seem to try really hard and what we want feels so out of reach, yet at times we're surrounded by people who seem to get it so easily. I keep wondering if I should just drink heavily, eat badly and not look after myself at all, that seems to be the way to get pregnant without even trying!
> 
> Anyway that turned into a bit of an unexpected rant, sorry! How are things you, are you planning to test soon?

That's a depressing statistic. :( And I completely understand the wondering if drinking heavily, eating badly, and not exercising would help. It seems to work for the people I know.
I constantly hear I got knocked up by accident - even by people in my own family! All I want in life is to be knocked up, is that too much to ask? 
Maybe the HSG will help our chances. The nurse did tell me there it can increase your fertility odds.


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish, I looked at your chart and I think you o'ed on day 19. For what my humble opinion is worth. :) I hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Goldfish

Hang in there ladies!! Almost all of my friends who are married or in long-term relationships seem to have kids now. I no longer know anyone who has been married longer than us who are still childless, and many are now on #2 as well. Although sometimes it upsets me, sometimes it actually gives me a lot of hope that it will eventually happen for us too, just not now. 

I've just spent the last 30 minutes looking through FF pregnancy charts looking at erratic temps, low post-O temps, implantation dips etc - if only people knew what this TTC stuff does to us!!

Baking - I've read a few stories of people getting their BFP after an HSG, so hopefully that's you too.


----------



## bakingbabe

That's what I'll be hoping! Although, right now it's causing me some anxiety because I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## luna_19

Baking don't worry. From people I know who have had one it's uncomfortable but not a big deal. Take some ibuprophen beforehand and bring a pad as the dye will leak out throughout the day after. 
I have seen lots of people get their bfp in the few cycles after an hsg, that's the main reason I'm really looking forward to January right now :)

:hugs: to everyone who's having a hard time right now


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Baking don't worry. From people I know who have had one it's uncomfortable but not a big deal. Take some ibuprophen beforehand and bring a pad as the dye will leak out throughout the day after.
> I have seen lots of people get their bfp in the few cycles after an hsg, that's the main reason I'm really looking forward to January right now :)
> 
> :hugs: to everyone who's having a hard time right now

Thanks, Luna! I will remember that on Friday. :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Baking- i had a HSG done in May. I told her that I did get bad period cramping so to be gentle. She was very nice and went slow. I was really nervous but only felt slight cramping in my ovaries. I did take advil prior to the test. Just explain to them your nervousness and ask them to be gentle. :hugs: Pray this will fix everything!!

i hope this is it for you Goldfish!! xo

:hugs: newbie and bubbles! :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Clarkeyness said:


> Baking- i had a HSG done in May. I told her that I did get bad period cramping so to be gentle. She was very nice and went slow. I was really nervous but only felt slight cramping in my ovaries. I did take advil prior to the test. Just explain to them your nervousness and ask them to be gentle. :hugs: Pray this will fix everything!!
> 
> i hope this is it for you Goldfish!! xo
> 
> :hugs: newbie and bubbles! :dust:

Thanks, *clarkey*! That really advice really helped eased some of my nerves. I read that no one can be with you for the test and that's kinda got me nervous that DH can't be there to hold my hand. But I will take some advil and tell her to go slow and hope that this helps get that elusive bfp!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck with it baking, I've read many stories during my time TTC of successes soon after the HSG, although it sounds like an unpleasant experience I'd quite like to have one to get those odds myself! Even if they don't find anything major, sometimes just the dye going through your tubes can remove any tiny blockages that could've been holding things up, sounds good to me! I have my fingers crossed you're the next HSG success story! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck baking! Fx this will bring your bfp ;)


----------



## bakingbabe

*Newbie*, how are you doing? I see you're close to the end of your cycle. Do you think you'll test anytime soon? :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

I'm not too bad thanks baking, im pretty sure we missed the egg this cycle as I was away for some of it, so not gonna test this time, and just wait for the witch!! I'm not sure when I ov tbh! But I think ff probably has it out by a day or two, so the witch will be here soon I think!

I got some bad news about a death in the family last night, so dm trying to see what I can get organised to get there for the funeral :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> I'm not too bad thanks baking, im pretty sure we missed the egg this cycle as I was away for some of it, so not gonna test this time, and just wait for the witch!! I'm not sure when I ov tbh! But I think ff probably has it out by a day or two, so the witch will be here soon I think!
> 
> I got some bad news about a death in the family last night, so dm trying to see what I can get organised to get there for the funeral :(

I'm sorry, newbie. :( :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry to hear your bad news Newbie, thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## Goldfish

So sorry newbie :(


----------



## bakingbabe

I had to reschedule my hsg for earlier because we were just notified of a death in the family. We will be on the road right after the exam. Hoping I can check in with you guys sometime early next week. :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh no...sorry newbie and baking!! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Oh no baking, really sorry. My goodness our thread really needs some good news desperately!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: newbie and baking


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Bubbles- I was just browsing your chart and have you had your thyroid checked? Your temps are all super low, and I have heard that a bad thyroid can do that. If I remember, you had some tests done recently, but I don't remember if that was one of them. Just trying to be helpful!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Gypsy, thyroid was one of the first things I requested tests for at the GP, they came back saying one result was possibly borderline but it could've been due to illness at the time of the test, or various other reasons. It was re-tested again and I had bloods taken a further two times which both came back as normal apparently. I have family history of under active thyroid, but my first result was borderline over active, so not sure if I have an issue there or not. I explained my concerns re low temperatures, but the GP didn't seem interested and said some people just have lower temps. So not sure what else to do really when I've been told after 3 lots of tests that things are fine.


----------



## Tink80

Hey, ladies. I haven't posted in awhile but I've been reading and I just wanted to let you ladies know I got my BFP today :cloud9:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Tink80 said:


> Hey, ladies. I haven't posted in awhile but I've been reading and I just wanted to let you ladies know I got my BFP today :cloud9:

Yay!!! Congrats to you! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## luna_19

congrats tink :)


----------



## sasha0430

Tink80 said:


> Hey, ladies. I haven't posted in awhile but I've been reading and I just wanted to let you ladies know I got my BFP today :cloud9:

Congrats Tink..happy and healthy 9 months to you...


----------



## sanders2106

Hi, I'm new here, 
my husband n I have tried 10 years to get pregnant, fert meds n everything, finally on the 8 th of Oct. we found out we were, then on the 18th I miscarried, said it cud have had something to do with me being 35 n having pcos, i wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Veganlily

Yay Tink! And wisdom, symptoms, or story to share? So happy for you!


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Tink :)


----------



## luna_19

Welcome sanders :) I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrats tink happy and healthy 9 months!

Newbie and baking, so sorry about the bad news. Thinking of you both. :hugs:

Sanders, sorry for your loss and your struggle. I hope that things turn around and you get your sticky bean real soon but this is an amazing supportive group of ladies you've joined.

Hope everyone else is safe and doing well. Baby dust!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Welcome sanders! You will find everyone here is wonderfully supportive. Several of us (myself included) also have pcos.


----------



## bakingbabe

So I got the results from the HSG today and it looks like my right tube is blocked so we meet with the doc on Wednesday to see what the next steps are. No more unexplained fertility for us. 

And congrats, Tink!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks everyone for your kind words, the are most appreciated x

Baking that's great that you have an answer (not that tube is blocked of course) and I hope you can get it sorted quickly and get your bfp!

Tink congratulations! H&H nine months x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking. I agree that it's not good news but at least you have some answers.


----------



## Tink80

Veganlily said:


> Yay Tink! And wisdom, symptoms, or story to share? So happy for you!

Thanks, hon.:hugs:

Well, I'm not sure if any of these things had something to do with it but here are the differences on this cycle if you want to take a gander and see if anything sounds useful...? :flower:

- last cycle i started royal jelly and maca but i got my products only a few days before O so i don't think i got the full benefits until THIS month..i also had DH taking the maca.

-we started to BD as early as day 6 b/c of an early LH surge and then it faded out and i got my normal proper surge around my usual O time and we BD'd then too

-this time we dtd on the day of my temp shift as well (i'd kinda figured it was prob too late before and didn't try so much for bd on that day..but this time we did)

- really paid attention to how my cervix is angled and tried to aim right for it each time:blush: mostly towards my tailbone.

-made sure to get softcups really snugly under the pelvic bone afterwards so they were holding everything in the right place.

i hope this helps:flower:


----------



## bubbles82

Glad you've got an answer baking, hope they can do something to sort it soon.


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks for the support, ladies! :hugs: 

Family time for the funeral this weekend and then we get back home and meet with the doc and make a plan on how to fix it. 

I'm just going to say this past week has sucked. :(


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats Tink:hugs:

Baking- Im happy you have answers as well...Praying your dr appt goes well hun. Thinking of you and your family:hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Finally got my US scan appointment through for Nov 12th, GP referred me for it to rule out PCOS, really hoping I don't have it although I don't know how else they can explain my crazy cycles seeing as all the blood tests came back normal.


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Finally got my US scan appointment through for Nov 12th, GP referred me for it to rule out PCOS, really hoping I don't have it although I don't know how else they can explain my crazy cycles seeing as all the blood tests came back normal.

Good news about the ultrasound appt, bubbles! I hope they find out something that will help you get that bfp sooner! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Wow looks like I might have o'ed yesterday which is early! I wonder if I should have put my cycle start one day before (the :witch: showed at around 5pm so I put it in for the next day) which means we cut it pretty close with the bding :dohh:

I'll have to wait and see what happens with my temp but now I'm wondering about when I should get my blood done, cd 21 would be 10 dpo which I think is too late, I could go on cd 20 which would have been 21 if I started my new chart a day earlier, or I could go at 7 dpo which as far as I know is when it actually should be done.

On the plus side I guess I can get my cd 3 blood done sooner...unless of course some sort of miracle happens this month :S


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck bubbles!

Baking I'm sorry your week sucked, mine did too! And the witch has arrived now to top it all off!

Hope this is your lucky month Luna!

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Goldfish

Tink - congratulations!! H&H 9 months to you

Baking - :hug: so sorry! My right tube is blocked as well...

Bubbles - good luck for your scan

Luna - wow looks like you O early, good luck!

Newbie - I hear ya! I got AF last week, sucks!!

I was supposed to get my progesterone blood test results last Wednesday, but every time I ring the Dr the receptionist tells me to ring back another time, then I eventually get a phone appointment but the Dr doesn't ring!! 2 days ago I also did my "day 3" blood tests done (except I did it on day 4), so hopefully will find out more in the next week or so...


----------



## bakingbabe

*Goldfish*, did they do surgery to unblock the tube?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am 9dpo again today so I am going to test again later this week. In the mean time, I have developed a bladder infection so I need to get that treated.


----------



## luna_19

Goldfish that is so rude of your Dr's office to tell you to call another time!


----------



## Goldfish

bakingbabe said:


> *Goldfish*, did they do surgery to unblock the tube?

Baking - no they didn't; they found out during my laparoscopy when they did the dye test. I asked about it at my follow-up appt and the specialist said it was too risky - I suspect it was because my bits were in a bit of a mess (ovaries stuck together and tubes stuck to something else). What's the next step for you?



luna_19 said:


> Goldfish that is so rude of your Dr's office to tell you to call another time!

Luna - I didn't mind so much when they told me to ring back, but boy was I annoyed when I was given a phone appt time and spent all day Friday waiting for them to ring me (I also rang twice after my appt time had passed but got fobbed off!).

Gypsy - good luck, when do you plan on testing?


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies,

It's been quite a while since I've been on here. Back in July I decided that I was focusing too much on getting pregnant, what with temping, OPKing and symptom spotting, so I stopped using Fertility Friend, stopped temping, stopped everything but BDing and hoping to get pregnant that way.

Since then I have had a plethora of tests done (Hormones, Sono-hystogram, blood work, etc) and have been diagnosed Unidentified Infertility. Basically there is no reason, either from myself or my husband that we are not conceiving. We have had two chemical pregnancies (the last one was in January) and nothing since.

I am now taking progesterone suppositories starting 3DPO each month (this is the second month). But something funny happened and I wondered if it happened to anyone else...sorry for the loooooooong introduction.

I was told to take the progesterone until my period arrived or I was pregnant. Well...5 days after my period was due and two negative preg. tests later (including a blood test) AF still didn't show. The nurse at my fertility clinic told me to stop the prog. and AF would likely arrive within a day...which it did.

That was about a week ago, so I wasn't really expecting to ovulate until late this week, but thought I would OPK to make sure of my ovulation date because of the mix up with the start of AF and the test had a smiley face today. (Which, if my period had started on time last month, would be cycle day 14). In addition, hubby and I BD'd this morning, and when I went to the washroom there was red blood in the mucus (whether hubby or myself) when I wiped. Anyone ever had that before?

Anyway - this was a seriously long message...so sorry about that. I just don't really understand what's happening here? I didn't expect to ovulate today because of the mix up with AF starting last cycle, nor was I expecting red streaks when I wiped this morning. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!
Team Stanlick
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c0cfe


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Goldfish said:


> Gypsy - good luck, when do you plan on testing?

I am planning on testing Friday. I still have a little over a month to go before AF comes back.


----------



## luna_19

sure is quiet here all of a sudden, how is everyone?
I'm 5 dpo, going to get my blood done on Saturday so waiting to see what my progesterone is at before deciding when to test.


----------



## bakingbabe

Just got back from the new OB/GYN and talked about the HSG and she gave us two main options: we can be referred to the fertility clinic and an RE to see if the blocked tube is a fixable issue. She went over that they would probably do a transvaginal ultrasound to see more of the blockage and then perhaps we would be able to do a lapascopic procedure to remove the blockage. We can't guarantee that the blockage will be fixable at all but the ultrasound will give us more details on what to do. 

Our other option is to go on clomid and try and see if we can get the left side to ovulate more often or develop more follicles and hope that the swimmers can fertilize the eggs with that. 

Decisions, decisions. :) 

But this month, they can't do anything so here's hoping the HSG did some magic and we will keep trying this month and see what happens. Even if we do end up with the ultrasound this month, it wouldn't hurt a pregnancy so there's that. Today is cycle day 11 so the rest of this week and weekend is my fertile time and we will see if we can get some magic to happen. 

My DH's grandma passed away last week and one of the things she had always wanted was for him to have a baby. I can only hope she's helping us get that miracle.


----------



## luna_19

well let's hope you get lucky this month and don't have to do anything else ;)

:hugs: I'm sorry about your hubby's grandma


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, Luna. It's been a tough tough week in our house/family. Trying to figure out how to even try when we are still grieving and dealing with this blocked tube issue. Honestly, bd'ing has been the last thing on my mind this past week.


----------



## Newbie32

Im so sorry to hear that Baking xxx I hope you can manage to have a shot and work out what the best course of treatment will be for you to get that BFP.

Luna i hope you caught the egg this time hun x

Good luck testing Gypsy!

Hi to everyone else, I've caught up and now forgotten most of what i read....

AFM...i think i mentioned the witch caught me over the weekend. I actually had a very feint + test on an IC on Saturday before she arrived,so Im assuming that was a chemical. Its given me a little hope at least that maybe sperm can meet the egg...time will tell.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie but yes that is good news! I think that's why I keep wanting to test early, just to see if it's even possible (so far no, no it isn't)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Luna, I think af was two days late....grrrr...ah well, maybe next time x


----------



## Breezy81

*Baking* I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's grandma. I hope she left some magic for you guys. I believe. 
If you ever have any questions about clomid I would be happy to help. I just got a pic of a :bfp: from a girl I know that's been trying for 2.5 years, she had a blocked right tube, they took the clomid route and this was their 4th month. Although a little scary, you know what your options are and what you can do now to make it happen. :hugs:

*Newbie* That is actually a great sign! Here's to hoping this will be the month. They say you are more fertile after a bfp. :thumbup:

*Luna* GL on your progestrone check! I always looked forward to those. 

Hi and welcome *team S*! The red mucus can be from ovulating and high progestrone. I'm probably not much help, but this is a great place for support!

*Gypsy* GL on Friday! 

Hope everyone is doing well. We are packing up for our move next weekend, house is finally finished! 
:dust:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Baking- Im sure DH grandma will help you get this little miracle baby! Im positive my dad was watching over me and helped it happen for us! hugs hun that you get everything figured out :hugs:

Good luck luna, TeamS and gypsy!!! FX!

Newbie- So sorry about your CP. I had this as well but it also gave us hope that it CAN and WILL happen! hugs hun.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I didn't test today. I chickened out and decided to wait because I am afraid of seeing another bfn. I have convinced myself this is just a long cycle. I am afraid to get my hopes up.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls :)

Fx for you gypsy x


----------



## bubbles82

Gypsy - hope its not another long cycle for you, I know how frustrating they can be.

Newbie - sorry to hear about the CP, but glad you can see the positive side, at least the swimmers are catching the egg. Hope it's a sticky one for you next time, I hear it increases your chances after a CP for next time, hope that's true!

Baking - sorry about DH's grandma, grandmas are precious, I'm sure she's watching out for you guys now and will send some extra special babydust your way.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks bubbles, I really hope so!

How's things with you?


----------



## bubbles82

Nothing to report really, still waiting nervously for my scan on Monday, I'm CD35 with no sign of O so another long one by the looks of it!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh bubbles it must be so frustrating for you, I really feel for you and gypsy having these long confusing cycles! Good luck with the scan on Monday, I hope it brings you some answers :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy

good luck with your scan bubbles :)

7 dpo and really liking my chart this month, my temp has never been this high so early :D


----------



## Newbie32

Looking great Luna!!!! Fx!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Chart looks fab Luna, fingers crossed it's a good sign!


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck ladies! Not trying does not seem to be working for us any better than aggressive trying. Feeling a bit lost-not hopeless but not sure about what to do next...Luna I hope that this is it for you-this thread needs a bfp!


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - :hug:

Luna - your chart looks triphasic!!

AFM, got my blood test results this week over the phone and the Dr said all hormone levels look fine and that Im ovulating - however I asked him to send me a printout of the actual numbers and they don't look good :( It said my post-O progesterone was 13 nmol/L (these are UK numbers, different units to what is used in the US), and that "ovulation occurred but poor follicular development with luteal insufficiency in this cycle may have occurred". I'm quite annoyed because I think he should've told me this since it was clearly printed on the test results - if I hadn't insisted on seeing the actual numbers I would not have known!!

Also my CD3 test showed my estradiol was really high (not good because that means it's artificially making my FSH look low, or that I might have problems with ovulation etc). Again, why didn't the dr mention my high estradiol?! I'm not really sure what to do now :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish. Are you seeing a specialist or just a regular doctor? I'm pretty sure regular doctors don't know a whole lot about interpreting results.

Lily how are you? Where are you in your cycle?

Yes I have a triphasic chart but I had a bfn this morning at 9 dpo, I know it's early but it's been 3 days of higher temps so you would think it would have shown something by now. Not to mention that there is absolutely nothing different this month and I don't have increased cm which I have come to the conclusion is a pretty universal sign. :(

At least at this rate I should be able to get the rest of my blood done before leaving for vacation next Monday.


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - it was a regular dr. I still can't believe he just said "you're ovulating" without telling me the negative details of what was on the printout that he would've been reading!! I'm actually seeing my laparoscopy surgeon in Dec (long-standing follow-up appt for my endometriosis), but he tends to be very dismissive of my concerns and is really cocky. I think if he still has that attitude next time I see him then I might see what I can do about getting referred to someone else...I just want to see someone who takes me seriously and will help me get pregnant!

9dpo might still be a bit early despite your temps going up - wait another 3-4 days and good luck!!


----------



## luna_19

well hopefully the other doctor will help you! It's amazing how difficult it can be just to get the help that you need sometimes


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh Luna - hang in there hun! 9dpo is still early, and your chart does look great. I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Goldfish I am sorry that things are not being made clear for you! I hope you can get some helpful information soon hun.

Well, im on cd9 and i just got a peak on my cbfm.... (last month was cd11 and i think it was right) but im wondering if the CP has interfered with it because i've never o'd this early before...grrrrr....

Hope everyone has a great week x


----------



## bubbles82

Hey goldfish, really sorry to hear about your experience with the doctors, I've really lost all faith in the uk health system over the last year, and it worries me now I'm having TTC issues and have to rely on them. I can't believe they didn't tell you what it said on your print out, they can't even blame it on misinterpreting figures if it was spelled out on there! I had blood taken three times and was just told each time over the phone 'all results normal no further action', but I don't know how they could just say that when it was like CD21 tests done nowhere near CD21 and during my long cycles before I'd even ovulated, so it couldn't have been normal CD21 results. 
Also, the last time I went back to speak to a doctor about it and got a third different one as its impossible to get back to speak to the same doctor again about the results who actually sent you for a certain test, I happened to get one who seemed slightly interested in listening to me, and when she went back over my 'normal' results, admitted she wasn't really sure about them, actually phoned the endocrinology department at the hospital for advice on the results, and then told me two of the results were actually borderline or flagged up for some reason and needed to be retested. Makes me wonder how long they'd just leave me thinking everything was fine, and how long I'll have to spend fighting for what should just be done properly.


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - woo hoo for a peak reading!!

Bubbles - I've lost faith too. Sounds like they did a similar thing to you, how can they be so careless! My GP actually told me to have my tests done at CD21 and CD5 - I actually refused and told him it was better to get them done at 7dpo and CD2-4! I'm now hoping that my lap surgeon will take more notice when I have my appt in a few weeks - will bring my results and hopefully they will test me again!


----------



## Veganlily

We have to listen to ourselves, ladies-we know our own bodies best! Good luck advocating for yourself and your needs.

Afm, I'm CD1. :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily


----------



## bubbles82

Ah sorry lily :( 

Fingers crossed this cycle is the one!


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: Lily.


----------



## teamstanlick

Weird question...

Anyone ever heard a small, the only way I can describe it is "sigh" from around their ovarian region? I'm sitting here at my computer and I've probably heard, literally heard this little sighing sound coming from my left ovary every couple of minutes for the last 15 minutes...

Anyone? :wacko:


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - :hugs:

Team - never heard of that?! Maybe it's implantation!!

AFM, this cycle is looking disasterous :( Last night (CD14) I started bleeding a little and today it's become quite heavy, like what it would be on CD1 or 2 of AF...I've never had mid-cycle bleeding like this - I wonder if it's associated with why my CD3 estradiol was so high?? Anyone had this happen to them?

P.S. I only put "spotting" on my chart otherwise if I put "heavy" then FF changes me to CD1 instead of CD15 today!


----------



## luna_19

could it be an annovulatory cycle goldfish?


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry Goldfish & Team, I'm stumped for ideas for both of those! When are you next due at the docs goldfish? Well worth a mention.

Luna - your chart is looking fab! Are you planning to test again?


----------



## luna_19

I really don't know how accurate today's temp is, I had to get up about 2 hours before I took it...I guess I'll see what it's at tomorrow before I decide. Really not feeling like this is my month :(


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> I really don't know how accurate today's temp is, I had to get up about 2 hours before I took it...I guess I'll see what it's at tomorrow before I decide. Really not feeling like this is my month :(

Then I shall be positive on your behalf! :)

Whenever I've had rubbish nights sleep and woken up a couple of hours before testing it has gone up, although not as much as yours so could still be good! You're not out til you're out!


----------



## Newbie32

Hang in there Luna! I'm hanging onto hope for you too! 

Sorry for your confusing cycle again goldfish :hugs:

:hi: to you other ladies, hope you're having a great week...

Well my temp rose today, so I know I can trust cbfm now and that o comes on second day of peak reading.... Means I got to 16dpo with the chemical last cycle...I really hope we caught it this time...last cycle we only bd the one time 2 days before o, so we've tried less is more this time too, and got the same timing by chance at 2 days before, and also o day, so fx!!!


----------



## luna_19

wow you O'ed really early this month! Good luck :)


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah crazy eh? If not or the long cycle last time it would have been cd14 o, it's like my body kept its same clock!! So glad I as cbfm tho, otherwise I would have missed it for sure!!


----------



## luna_19

That's what I felt like happened to me this month. I o'ed on cd 16 last month so my body made up for it by bumping me up to cd 11 :haha: Really caught me by surprise, we almost missed it!


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I'm glad you didn't miss it!!!! Crazy things these bodies of ours! Hoping to see a bfp from you very soon Hun!


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry meant to also say I've got no idea about that sound teams! Hopefully it means one thing good!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh and I missed dear lily's post too, hugs Hun x


----------



## luna_19

Newbie32 said:


> Lol, I'm glad you didn't miss it!!!! Crazy things these bodies of ours! Hoping to see a bfp from you very soon Hun!

The silly thing is that I was telling my Dr how my cycles have ranged from 24-28 days because I o on different days and she seemed really confused about it even though it's totally normal :dohh:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol!!!! That's crazy that it confused her!!!! My o date changes a bit between cd 14, cd 15 and cd16!! Now I can add cd 10 to the list too, and I'm hoping that this potentially super short cycle turns into the longest ever!!!!

I don't know too many people who o on the same day every single cycle!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Newbie32 said:


> Sorry meant to also say I've got no idea about that sound teams! Hopefully it means one thing good!

Here's hoping! FX for us all...it's hard to remember what it was like before TTC was all I could think about!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

My temp is still up at 19dpo. I think I should test. Planning for Saturday. OH is going out of town this weekend with his parents, how awesome would it be if he could come home to a bfp? 

:hugs: to everyone the witch got and fx to everyone in the tww or waiting to o. We need more bfp's in this thread!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Gypsy! We definitely need some BFPs on the thread and I nominate you to bring us the next one please! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, there won't be a bfp for me for a little while. :( FS just found that I have a septum in the middle of my uterus that makes it very unlikely that I can have a viable pregnancy right now. He indicated that it is a very simple fix but it requires surgery and that won't be til next month. So I'm now waiting to finish this cycle and then get to work on having the surgery in Dec. Then we get to try again in January.


----------



## bubbles82

Ah really sorry to hear that baking, but glad they've actually found it, can easily fix it and you should be back in the game in a few weeks time with an even better chance xx


----------



## bakingbabe

The RE seemed very confident and not concerned at all so I guess that's something, right? :)

He basically went into ok, there is a problem let's fix it and get you back in the game mode.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

So sorry baking. Maybe that's just what you need to finally get your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh baking im sorry to hear that, but as the others have said, at least it is an 'easy' fix (as easy as any surgery can be of course) and you will up and running and hopefully with a bfp very soon!


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, bubbles, gypsy, and newbie! :)

:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: baking. I'm sure January is going to be your month :)
Are they going to try to unblock your tube at the same time?


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: baking. I'm sure January is going to be your month :)
> Are they going to try to unblock your tube at the same time?

Thanks, Luna. Yes, he will go in and do an hysteroscopy which will allow him to fix the septum and the tube as well as check for endometrisis and fibroid tumors. He doesn't think that there is any evidence of endometrisis nor tumors but he wants to make sure. Once we got to the FS, things are starting to move pretty quickly!


----------



## luna_19

Well that's good news :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

A hysteroscopy isn't that bad. I had one way back when I was first diagnosed with pcos to check for endometriosis and polyps because I was bleeding so much. Afterwards I had a bit of spotting and cramping but that's it. Yours may be a bit different because you are having a little more done, but not that much different. They put me to sleep for mine so I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Newbie32

Baking I so hope this will mean a new year bfp for you! Couldn't think of a better way to start the new year!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

bakingbabe said:


> Well, there won't be a bfp for me for a little while. :( FS just found that I have a septum in the middle of my uterus that makes it very unlikely that I can have a viable pregnancy right now. He indicated that it is a very simple fix but it requires surgery and that won't be til next month. So I'm now waiting to finish this cycle and then get to work on having the surgery in Dec. Then we get to try again in January.

Well - some good news for you. My best friend had a septated uterus, and she just gave birth to her first baby WITHOUT having it removed. They tried for a long time (over 2 years) but one drunken night, Monet was created despite the 'wall' in the uterus. So, it's possible! Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

13 dpo and bfn, boo :(


----------



## gypsygirl1018

You're not out until :witch: shows her ugly face. Maybe it will just take longer.


----------



## Veganlily

Luna and gypsy - fxed for you both!

Baking-not happy you have to have surgery but so happy you got some answers!


----------



## bakingbabe

I kinda feel the same way, Lily! Not happy that surgery is the treatment but happy that we have an answer. And I feel a little relieved as well.


----------



## Newbie32

Hugs luna! Hang in there :hugs:

Gypsy have you decided if you are going to test?

Baking hopefully it is all over very quickly and you can back to business!

How are you feeling lily? Hope things are well with you hun

Nearly the weekend everyone....thank goodness!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Newbie32 said:


> Hugs luna! Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> Gypsy have you decided if you are going to test?
> 
> Baking hopefully it is all over very quickly and you can back to business!
> 
> How are you feeling lily? Hope things are well with you hun
> 
> Nearly the weekend everyone....thank goodness!!!

Saturday as long as I don't see AF, and I have no indication she will be here. I am having many symptoms but I am not getting my hopes up this time. I fully expect to see a bfn, but it would be nice to be surprised.


----------



## Newbie32

FX for you gypsy!!!! So hope there are two lines this time!


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - hang in there, your chart's still got a bit of hope left!

Newbie, gypsy - good luck during this waiting time!

Baking - FX they will sort out your issue!

I'm still bleeding, it's been 3 full days and it felt like AF, so I guess I had a weird anovulatory cycle that lasted only 15 days!! What the?! Must've been the stress of worrying about my dodgy blood test results!


----------



## luna_19

well I was able to view my blood results (Dr hasn't called me about them yet) and everything looks good except I have a "probable iron deficiency". Not sure if that can affect fertility but I picked up some iron supplements. Progesterone was 28 which from what I can see is really good.


----------



## Breezy81

Baking Sorry to hear about surgery, however so excited you have some answers! 
Luna Hope that other line appears for you soon. 

Gypsy GL for you on Saturday, I will check in for great results!

Goldfish FX'd this weird cycle brings on an amazing cycle for you. Maybe your eggs just needed a little more time to be ready. 

On my phone so super hard to catch up, hi to everyone else! 
:dust: to all!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:bfn:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh no baking!! sorry hun...Hope all goes well the the surgery and you get your bfp right after :hugs:

So sorry gypsy!!! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy

I'm onto cycle 13 :(


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: Luna. 

Even though I had a bfn I didn't use fmu. I will try again in the morning hopefully with different results. It wouldn't be that bad if I missed this month because I caught the worst head cold I have had in years and this means that I can take cold medicine without worrying.


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: gypsy and Luna


----------



## Veganlily

Any updates ladies? We are going to chart, use preseed, smep, and daily oatmeal and grapefruit for me this month. Hopefully it happens, and if not this or next month, we are going to see a specialist. I'm not getting any younger - 34th birthday in one week! Hope everyone is doing well. Thread is quiet which is understandable-I think it's been a tough few months for most of us in terms of ttc. Sending :hugs: to all.


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Any updates ladies? We are going to chart, use preseed, smep, and daily oatmeal and grapefruit for me this month. Hopefully it happens, and if not this or next month, we are going to see a specialist. I'm not getting any younger - 34th birthday in one week! Hope everyone is doing well. Thread is quiet which is understandable-I think it's been a tough few months for most of us in terms of ttc. Sending :hugs: to all.

Good luck, Lily! I actually feel a little better being in the care of our fertility guy, it gives me confidence that this journey will result in a little one. While I hope you don't need one, I hope if you see one they will help. 

My surgery is scheduled for the 7th of Dec so I'm just killing time waiting for that. Dec will be a no go for us but we'll be back at it in January. It's harder this time of year. And all the stuff that went on this month hasn't made it any easier.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, sorry for being mia, i hope everyone is tracking well.

Im not sure if the CP last cycle has completely messed me up this time because neither me nor ff can make heads or tails of my chart! Ah well, just going to have to ride this one out and see if/when af shows....

I hope you are all well and :dust: to all


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

The thread is so quiet lately, hope everyone's ok.
Sorry you're chart is confusing Newbie, hope it settles down for you soon.


----------



## Newbie32

It sure is bubbles, I can't remember it being this quiet!

Hope everyone is well, and looking forward to seeing some more bfp's soon!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi everyone :hugs:

I just stumbled upon this article and I thought I'd share it. It's about how a man's diet affects TTC: https://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/articles.asp?id=403 It's not just about us women!

Also, in the spirit of American Thanksgiving, I just wanted to say a quick thank you for being here for me when I was trying to figure out my cycles after coming off 15 years of BC pills and knowing nothing about TTC. I'm grateful for this thread and this whole site. I want you all to know I think of each of you often and even though I don't post here much, I am keeping everything crossed for you all!

Big big :hug:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I have been spotting for the past three days and my cramps are starting so unfortunately I think AF will be here full force shortly. Oh well, we can start trying again in January unless by some slim chance it doesn't last a month this time.


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: gypsy, im sorry about the witch

Lovely to see you Mrs Chezek, I have been keeping track via your outstanding journal!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Go figure. As soon as I am convinced that AF is here the spotting goes away. I still have cramps but that is it. I am going to plan on testing December 12 because based on my last two cycles that is when AF should start. That is cd97.


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh, fx gypsy!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Just popping in to say hi.

Sorry to those that are having a hard time. I really have all my fingers crossed for loads of BFPs coming up. :hugs:

Lily - Hope that you had / have a wonderful birthday.

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

On our way home from Mexico today so I'll liven up this thread ;) happy birthday lily :)
I'm about to o, I said it would be a laid back cycle but am considering starting up temping once I'm home tomorrow...
Had a bit of a tiff with hubby last night, he said some things I really hope he didn't mean, either way not sure if we'll get any more :sex: in before o :( maybe it's normal for things to start getting to him this far along. Sigh


----------



## MrsChezek

*Luna* - perhaps a bit of mad make up sex is in order??? :winkwink: Sorry that DH is being a bummer about things. Big big hugs :hugs:

Happy birthday *Lily*! :cake:

Good luck *gypsy* and *Newbie*! Here's some dust for you both and anyone else that needs it.
:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hug:


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies, I've not been active on BnB for the past week as it was my birthday (boo to another year older) and I've been away on a work trip - unfortunately terrible timing to be away as FF thinks that's when I ovulated :( I keep telling myself it only takes one to make a baby, but we've timed it pretty well so far, and no luck yet... I have to admit I am getting really scared now as we are nearing the 1-year mark and that hopeful feeling is getting smaller.

*Luna *- :hug: hope you had a nice holiday anyway
*Lily *- happy birthday, maybe it will be your lucky month!
*Baking* - good luck for your surgery
*Gypsy *- I really hope your cycle is better this time, so awful to have such long bleeds :(
*Newbie* - when are you testing?

Hi to *MrsChezek* and *ZeeZ* - nice of you to drop by :wave:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Goldfish, im not sure i will, unless for some reason the witch stays away....we shall see...

Im sorry you are feeling down :hugs: did you get any BD in the window at all?

Luna I hope your hubby got over his mood and that you got some BD in and caught the egg!

Nice to see you Mrs Chezek & ZeeZ :hi:


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - don't blame you, I don't think I will test either unless AF is officially late! We did manage to BD 2 days before O day - it's not the best but better than no chance I guess!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck girls! Pretty sure I'm out this time already, just waiting on the witch :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Hello ladies! Sorry to be mia lately but been busy with pre op stuff and Thanksgiving. Sorry to hear the witch got those (she got me last Friday) and crossing my fingers for those waiting either to o or testing. I'm definitely out this month since I have to take bc for the surgery. But that is ok, the doc is correcting my issue next week (ahhh!) and then January will be our month! Crossing everything for you all, I appreciate you all's support through this ttc journey. I hope we can get some bfp's soon!


----------



## Goldfish

Bubbles - I think your chart still looks quite good!! Looks like you could still be in it...


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: ladies
Goldfish plenty of people have success with less bding, I hope this is your month :)

Baking it's great that things are moving so quickly for you :)

Newbie your chart is crazy! I remember we thought you o'ed super early before I went away.

Well I don't know what hubby's problem was the other day but he seems to be in a better mood today so my plan is to attempt to seduce him then talk about things after. Hope it goes well!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Goldfish but I think today's temp confirmed my suspicions! It peaked and started dropping at the same day and temp as all my previous failed cycles so no surprise there's no BFP in this one really. Yay for charting giving you that kick in the nuts a few days earlier than AF! 

Luna - good luck with seducing your man! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck luna! And yes - either my body geared up to o and didnt (thus why cbfm picked up peak) or cbfm is just stupid and lying to me!!!! V annoying either way!

Bubbles im sorry it doesnt look like your month. I only charted again this month to see if cbfm was actually right, and now that i know its all over the place ive got no idea what i'll be doing next month, as i think charting stresses me out more than it does me any good!!


----------



## bubbles82

Goldfish said:


> Bubbles - I think your chart still looks quite good!! Looks like you could still be in it...

Looks like you might be right...

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/551927A4-7AF6-43BA-8FBA-EBD8FA2FF73C-4899-0000064131E87065.jpg


----------



## Newbie32

Congrats bubbles!!!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Yippee!! Congratulations Bubbles! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

This thread usually gets BFPs in 2s or 3s and it's been so long since the last ones I'm sure it's going to explode with them soon!

Goldfish - Happy belated birthday. I know that your timing wasn't ideal but don't give up yet. The month I got my BFP we only BDed once during my fertile period and I'm convinced it was 2 days before O (my temps weren't 100 % clear on the exact day but based on my BFP and my first scan).

Good luck Newbie and Luna, hope you doing well.

Baking - good luck for surgery, sure that next month will be your month.

Sorry if I missed out anyone but thinking of you all.


----------



## luna_19

Yay bubbles :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh wow, congrats bubbles!!! So happy for you! Yes this thread always gets BFP in 2s and 3s...Good luck everyone. Praying for you all!


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo! :yipee: So happy for you *bubbles* :hugs: Hope you make it over to the Expecting thread [the last few :bfp:s seem to have gotten lost]

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Looking forward to the next couple posts :thumbup: Bring them home ladies!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Smimms

Yay for Bubbles!!! Keep the bfps rolling!!


----------



## Veganlily

Yay bubbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So so so so so so happy for you!!

List of symptoms and what you did different ASAP!


----------



## bubbles82

Thank you so much ladies! I really hope it's the start of the next BFP boom and the rest of you guys are following shortly!

I don't think I've got an amazing list of symptoms or things I did differently to be honest! I was absolutely convinced I was out this time, another crazy long cycle, and when I eventually did O, my chart just seemed to follow the same pattern it always has done in all my other cycles, until today when AF was due and my temp went back up after 3 dips in a row!

I'd waited so long for O it kinda surprised me again, so there were only 2 BDs in the fertile window, day of O and O-2, and I was sure the day of O was already too late. But the day before O was my transvaginal ultrasound, and I was convinced that had ruined my chances this cycle when I saw how close it was to O, and even thought I couldn't have O'd as the sonographer surely would've mentioned I was about to?!

I wasn't feeling very hopeful for this cycle from the start really, so didn't do anything special like pre-seed/soft cups etc that I have used previously. One new thing I did do was drink a glass of grapefruit juice every morning in the couple of weeks leading up to O, I didn't think I had a problem with EWCM really, but I could not believe how much of the stuff I had after drinking the grapefruit juice! There was loads of it, and it lasted about a week altogether which is longer than I've seen it before, and it stayed around well after O, which could be the key factor! 

I think Vitex/Agnus Castus also played a part in it, it's two months today since I started taking that every day. Was expecting to wait another month to see the full results and possibly get my regular cycle back!

I'm still in complete shock, doesn't feel real at all.


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek said:


> Woo hoo! :yipee: So happy for you *bubbles* :hugs: Hope you make it over to the Expecting thread [the last few :bfp:s seem to have gotten lost]
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to the next couple posts :thumbup: Bring them home ladies!!!!
> :dust:

Thank you Mrs C!

I'm a bit wary of venturing into the expecting forums just yet, maybe give it a few weeks or so. None of it feels real yet, still not 100% convinced it's actually happening!


----------



## Goldfish

Bubbles - congratulations, I had such a good feeling about you!!! Yay I'm really glad you got a BFP!!

Zeez - thanks, maybe the month I didn't time it too well will be the month after all!


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, bubbles!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Congratulations, Bubbles! So happy for you!


----------



## MrsChezek

I agree with *bubbles* about the loads of EWCM being important...that was a big change I made when we got our :bfp: I took the musinex route as I really don't like grapefruit juice but it increased my EWCM - got gobs of it around O! And I really think that helped the little swimmers get to where they needed to be and sustained them long enough to fertilize my eggy. My 2 cents :)


*bubbles* - I totally understand on taking your time! I didn't change my 'status' from TTC to Expecting until 13 weeks!!! I was too scared to jinx it :hugs: But do come when you are ready!!!! Plus, we can answer any questions you may have in the mean time too...so don't be shy :flower:

SO who's testing next and when??? I'm so excited for all of you :hug:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Mrs C! Really don't want to jinx anything!

Get on that magic grapefruit juice girls! :)


----------



## bubbles82

Ooh just wanted to add, although I didn't have much in the way of major preggo symptoms, I was convinced from the forum that I could only get a BFP if I'd had implantation bleeding/spotting, metallic taste in my mouth, really sore boobs etc, and I had none of these.


----------



## Veganlily

I'm testing December 9


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> I'm testing December 9

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## luna_19

ooh lily we can be testing buddies! I will be 12 dpo on the 9th but I'll probably test before then :)

Maybe grapefruit juice will do the trick for me too, I didn't use the robitussin this month since we were away but I did have a glass of grapefruit juice everyday with breakfast. I always seem to get a decent amount of ewcm but I do remember having loads the morning of cd11 when we bded :)


----------



## Kmae

Congratulations bubbles!:happydance: H&H 9 months!

I haven't posted here in a while but am frequently stalking this thread to see how you ladies are doing. Now who else is going to be joining bubbles this cycle???:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am testing the 11th if I don't have anything happen before then. Based on my last two cycles that should be when AF hits (cd97 ugh). Maybe the odd spotting that had me convinced this past week that AF was coming is from something else.


----------



## luna_19

hey kmae I was thinking about you wondering how you are doing :) Are you having to sit out another cycle because of the cysts?


----------



## Veganlily

Luna-that's great. I ovulated super super early for me but luckily our bd was pretty good (not perfect). This is our last cycle before calling the RE and the first cycle where I am 34-my birthday was earlier this week! It would be so amazing to be able to tell closest family the news as a Christmas surprise but I am trying not to let my mind wander like that - too dangerous to get hopes up early. But I am hoping that bubbles has brought the thread some much needed luck and renewed vigor!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Ladies can I join please? I am 32 and Dh is 34 our birthday's are in April but we really hope we can get our bfp before we get another year older!!!

So a little about me - cycle 3 TTC (cycle 4 if you include NTNP) Joined here Jan-11 as a WTTer (all in my journals) 

So cycle 3 Ovulated CD11 we DTD cd9 & 10 so fingers crossed we are covered!! AF is due 8th Dec but I am going to hold off testing if AF hasn't shown until 12-12-12!! I dunno for some reason seems a good omen :shrug:

:dust: to everyone who needs it :dust:


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome twag!

Luna and vegan I hope you caught it!!! Maybe it's a sign you're testing on the same day!!!

Bubbles still so wrapped for you!

Lame it's great to see you back! I hope you are well. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well :)


----------



## luna_19

omg newbie look at your temp! are you going to test?


----------



## Newbie32

Lol, I think my body is playing tricks on me Luna cos I'm feeling completely af'y....she is due tomorrow, I normally spot the night before so I'll see how I go tomorrow :) 

My chart has been very naughty this month!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Welcome twag. You will find everyone here is supportive and helpful. This is an awesome place to be.


----------



## bubbles82

Newbie your chart is looking promising! Feeling AFy is a good sign, that's how I've been feeling for a few days but no sign of her yet, and I realised I don't really actually feel like this around AF so I don't know why I'm describing the feeling like that in my head! (I think this made more sense to me before I actually typed it...!)

Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks bubbles, fx and everything else x too!


----------



## Kmae

Hi Luna, thanks for keeping me in our thoughts!:hugs: yes, I have to sit out from meds due to a 42mm cyst:cry:. Just really hoping my body ovulates on its own this month. My temps are already a little wonky which typically isn't a good sign for me.

Newbie, I hope the spotting or AF never comes! Your chart is looking good or is just being a pain in the arse.

Welcome Twag, 12-12-12 sounds like a fun date to test! GL.

Vegan, I know what you mean by letting your mind wonder. Each Christmas (well the last 3) I've been telling myself " by next Christmas you will be a mommy" I really hope that statement comes true soon. I have my everything crossed for you. Oh and happy birthday!:flower:

Gypsy, is your doc going to put you on Clomid soon to help you ovulate and avoid crazy long cycles? Or are you just waiting to see how things go?


----------



## luna_19

wow kmae that's a huge cyst. I'm sorry things are taking so long for you :hugs:

I'm guilty of the same thinking....when we started ttc I was sure we would have our little one by this christmas, then I was sure I was going to be huge by this christmas, then I was going to be just far enough along to announce to everyone, then I was going to have to be all sneaky and hide it....and yes I've already been thinking about how maybe I'll actually have my little one next christmas although time is running short for that too :dohh:


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies 

I am also guilty of having the Christmas milestone thoughts - PMA though right :thumbup:

:dust: to us all :dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

We're waiting on starting clomid right now mostly because I don't have insurance at the moment. Plus, I haven't been temping for very many cycles so there's no telling that this wont work. I also haven't tried opk's yet so I still have a few steps to go through before we go there.


----------



## Veganlily

Nice temp spike newbie!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks lily, it must have just been a weird random temp cos back to normal now. Expecting af sometime today...


----------



## luna_19

aw newbie when I saw you posted I was sure it was that you got your bfp :(


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry Luna! I did Poas anyway but no surprise bfn! Grrrr....


----------



## luna_19

boo
I really thought you were going to be our next bfp :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Luna x


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I looked back at my charts and I think I had a super light period earlier this week. I spotted for two days, nothing he next, and then had what I thought was spotting but was all day for the other two days. Since it was constant I went ahead and changed ff to say light because I was having cramping then too which is gone so I consider this a new cycle.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Strangely I am not upset about it. I am excited it was as short as it was and am super excited to move on to a new cycle without having to worry about that funky hart from the past couple months. Also, maybe this means my cycles are trying to work themselves out. I can handle a 4 day light AF instead if a super heavy month long one gladly.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh gypsy I hope you can start to make sense of your cycles soon. Do you plan to do anything different this time? You mentioned you hadn't tried opks, are you going to give them a go? I hope you see a bfp soon :hugs:

Where is the witch for me?!?!? She is playing games now and I don't like it!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, definitely a great sign to have short af, hopefully this means things are settling down for you gypsy!


----------



## Kmae

Newbie, I'm still hoping AF stays away from you! 

Gypsy, if you start opks this cycle, you can get them cheap online at earlypregnancytest.com. Yippy to your cycle and AF being shorter this this time.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am going to look into them. Right now I am mostly trying to make sense of my cycles and get bd timing down, and I am taking it one step at a time. I am starting to be able to read my charts, so opk's seem to be the logical next step. If I don't use them this time I will get a few and try them next cycle.


----------



## Veganlily

Gypsy-shorter cycles are a blessing. I'm in the middle of one right now and though I hope for bfp even if its not it's just amazing to O around day 14 instead of 25-30. Shorter cycles mean more chances!

Newbie - sorry sweetie and grrrrrr! It's your turn!


----------



## Mommy81

Hello Everyone~

I have been gone for a couple of months, had to refocus and stop obsessing over TTC.
My hubby and I have been trying still, but not counting ovulation days.
So....here I am 3 days late for my period, a negative pregnancy test and I am FREAKING OUT!
I am too scared to tell anyone and jinx myself. I feel like you ladies are the only one who truly understand this rollercoaster ride. Any advice?? Have any of you had a negative pregnancy test and still were pregnant?

I hope everyone is doing well....wish you all tons of BABY DUST!


----------



## bubbles82

Mommy81 said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> I have been gone for a couple of months, had to refocus and stop obsessing over TTC.
> My hubby and I have been trying still, but not counting ovulation days.
> So....here I am 3 days late for my period, a negative pregnancy test and I am FREAKING OUT!
> I am too scared to tell anyone and jinx myself. I feel like you ladies are the only one who truly understand this rollercoaster ride. Any advice?? Have any of you had a negative pregnancy test and still were pregnant?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well....wish you all tons of BABY DUST!

I had a negative test at 13dpo but wasn't convinced AF was actually coming. Waited a few days and nothing, then got BFP when I tested at 16dpo, but unfortunately looks like I'm in the middle of an early loss now. But it is possible so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mommy81

bubbles82 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone~
> 
> I have been gone for a couple of months, had to refocus and stop obsessing over TTC.
> My hubby and I have been trying still, but not counting ovulation days.
> So....here I am 3 days late for my period, a negative pregnancy test and I am FREAKING OUT!
> I am too scared to tell anyone and jinx myself. I feel like you ladies are the only one who truly understand this rollercoaster ride. Any advice?? Have any of you had a negative pregnancy test and still were pregnant?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well....wish you all tons of BABY DUST!
> 
> I had a negative test at 13dpo but wasn't convinced AF was actually coming. Waited a few days and nothing, then got BFP when I tested at 16dpo, but unfortunately looks like I'm in the middle of an early loss now. But it is possible so fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...




Thanks Bubbles, my test was negative at 13 DPO also. Seeing that negative is such a huge let down!
I am sorry you are possibly having an early loss, but keep your fingers crossed as well. Miracles do happen!:flower:

:dust::dust: to you! LOTS OF LUCK :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

If you mean fingers crossed for a miracle this time it's too late for that, but my fingers are already crossed for next time.


----------



## Mommy81

bubbles82 said:


> If you mean fingers crossed for a miracle this time it's too late for that, but my fingers are already crossed for next time.

Sorry Bubbles:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Oh bubbles I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss *bubbles* :hugs: My heart goes out to you and your other half :hug:

GL *mommy*! FX there's a sticky bean inside :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Well apparently I didn't o after all :( I've never had a cycle this long...


----------



## gypsygirl1018

So sorry bubbles. We are here for you if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - :hug:

Bubbles - oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. I really thought this was your cycle.

Mommy - hang in there, I've heard of people getting late BFPs so if still no AF then test again in a couple of days?

Luna - isn't it typical, you think you're regular and your body just doesn't cooperate! My last cycle (when I happened to have some blood tests done and the results were a little strange) only lasted 15 days and I didn't ovulate, even though ALL my menstrual life I've always been around 25-30 days!! 

Gypsy - glad you didn't have to suffer such a long bleed this cycle

AFM, I had a slight temperature due to a cold, which made my chart look *almost* triphasic (but it dropped again). AF is due this Friday, but I won't be testing before then. Just found out that Duchess Kate is pregnant and for some strange reason I feel really down about it - I think it's because we were supposed to start TTC the month they got married (April 2011) and then I found out I had endometriosis and had to put it on hold for surgery and hormone treatments.


----------



## luna_19

Goldfish that got me down too! this entire time I have kept telling myself that if it even takes a dutchess this long to get knocked up then it's ok :haha: :(


----------



## Goldfish

luna_19 said:


> Goldfish that got me down too! this entire time I have kept telling myself that if it even takes a dutchess this long to get knocked up then it's ok :haha: :(

It got me wondering whether it took Kate very long to get her BFP? I doubt they've been trying since their wedding as they probably didn't want to overshadow the main events of the Queen's Jubilee celebrations with the arrival of a baby, so maybe they waited a bit?! Also I wonder if she charts her temps, pees on sticks etc...LOL!


----------



## luna_19

That's exactly what I was wondering? Like does she ss and get super disappointed every month? Have scheduled bd sessions? I just assumed they started right away, makes me feel better. I just read she's in hospital with severe morning sickness so I guess I should stop being jealous now ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Oh bubbles i am so sorry to hear that, sending big hugs x


----------



## Veganlily

I have something to tell all of you - I am actually Duchess Kate!

Hahahahahahaha

Seriously though - my man and I got engaged just a couple weeks after she and William did and he proposed to me with sapphires and diamonds and so I hope our BFP is just a little bit behind hers! And it wouldn't surprise me if famous folks were active or at least lurkers on these boards - where else would they go for anonymous community advice? I am a bit surprised that she was able to get pg as thin as she was - I know I stop ovulating when I get even close to that skinny. Happy for them and hope she feels better soon.

Luna - I'm sorry about your long cycle though at least you can keep bd'ing and you may well still see your BFP this cycle yet!

Everyone else - I'm sending :dust: and good thoughts everyone's way.

AFM, I am feeling a boatload of symptoms I've never had before (many of which are highly unpleasant (see chart) - I took the day off work today!) so I'm hoping its for a good reason and not just a stomach bug. I think I had some blood when I wiped yesterday and my bb's have never been this large or tender in my life....girls I'm really thinking this could be it but I'm going to try to keep myself under control...not planning to test until Sunday - don't even have them in the house and think I'll keep it that way until then or I won't be able to stop myself.


----------



## luna_19

Good luck lily :)

Unfortunately for me we have to take a few days off because hubby is having his SA on Thursday so we won't have a chance at all unless I o really late :(


----------



## Kmae

Bubbles:hugs: So sorry you're going through this hun

Luna, can you push back his SA? 

Goldfish, :haha: you just made me laugh. I just got a visual of her poasing!

Lily, I hope this is it for you! Eeek!

Mommy, GL, I hope AF never shows!!!

AFM, just:coffee: I'm on cd13 and still getting lows on my CBFM so I think I'll have to take Provera again the induce AF since it doesn't look like ill be ov'ing on my own this cycle- but I'm going to give it until cd20...


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck goldfish, hope you o soon.

Luna - maybe you'll be delayed beyond Thursday - once he gives his sample, it's game on so if you hold out another few days the timing might end up working out really well...and it will be good to have answers if this is not your cycle (mine got one done a couple of months ago and it was quite a relief to see pretty normal numbers).

:dust:


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies...AF came this morning! I am so upset, I really thought this was my month! I am never EVER late...My cycle is like clockwork, every 26-28 days, but never past 28. so to get to cycle day 32 with no signs or syptoms of AF was SO EXCITING!

Here we go again....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: mommy


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry mommy-this thing sure is an emotional ride isn't it? Hang in there and have a cocktail!


----------



## Mommy81

Thanks Luna :flower:

Vegan, it sure is! Have a cold drink now! Cheers to next cycle:winkwink:


----------



## Kmae

Mommy, I'm sorry:hugs:. Wishing you success this cycle!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: mommy. I know how disappointing it can be to be sure that you are going to get your bfp and then have AF show up.


----------



## Goldfish

:( mommy81. Boo to AF!

Lily - sounds very promising, maybe we'll get some good news from you in a few days!

I feel like AF is on its way - my chart is looking pretty good but I've been sick so it might be falsely promising. Yesterday I saw my endo specialist for a follow-up and the internal scan showed that I have a small endometrioma on my ovary, so it's growing back already after only having periods for 10 cycles. Today 2 friends gave birth - one I'm happy for as she was LTTC and has been through a lot, the other one I can't seem to feel happy for as I'm sure they were only TTC for 2 months. That sounds bad doesn't it, but I can't help it, I feel so down and feel like my body's failed me.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish 
Does your Dr have you on clomid or anything to help speed things up?


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies...
I haven't been on here in ages. Feel like this is the first cycle we have really been good at ttc'ing after mc in July, BD 2 days before ov, BD on day of positive opk and BD on day after pos opk. Been feeling really really positive about this cycle, but did a test today and BFN. AF only due on Saturday, but surely it would have picked it up by now??? It's one of those ultra sensitive tests that says it can be used 4 days before your expected cycle. So now I am totally upset that I am out this month.
Who else is waiting on AF this weekend? Anyone else been tempted to test early?
I wish I hadn't tested!!! I plan to only test again on Monday if no AF by then.

I also do the Christmas milestones....was also thinking that if I got BFP this month then my first scan would be on 7 year wedding anniversary!!! I am also starting to get nervous about would have been due date coming up in March...seems not that far away now :-(

Sorry to be a bummer! I am just feeling really down and know how supportive you ladies are! I really hope that we all get extra special news soon xoxoxox


----------



## Twag

AF is due for me on Saturday I am 10 dpo today 

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi goldfish, twag, babysa - we are all in similar places in our cycles. I was feeling really confident this cycle but now I am less sure. I think it's possible that a lot of my symptoms are just symptoms of a cold. I've got a pretty good cold going right now, and my colds are sometimes preceded by tummy stuff. I just don't know. I also have been peeing on opks and they were getting darker but this morning's was totally light. My plan is to test on Sunday as long as my temps don't plummet before then. When is everybody else testing?

Luna - good luck to you and hubby at today's SA! Then you can get back to business... ;)

Newbie and Kmae - hope you o soon!

Mommy - hope you're feeling better :hugs:

:dust: to all! Looks like this weekend we'll see some activity - this board is due for some sticky BFP!


----------



## Twag

Dust to everyone :dust: good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Hey babysa nice to see you back :) sorry about the bfn, hopefully it was just too early :hugs:

Thinking I o'ed on Tuesday, bd 2 days before o only so I didn't think we really have a chance at all :(


----------



## Veganlily

Luna-there's definitely a chance-all it takes is one time!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I think I ovulated Monday. I got terrible cramps in my back and on the lower left side of my abdomen that day. Looking back I had the exact same pain when I should have ovulated based on my period start date in November. Maybe that is my body's way of telling me I ovulated.


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> Hey babysa nice to see you back :) sorry about the bfn, hopefully it was just too early :hugs:
> 
> Thinking I o'ed on Tuesday, bd 2 days before o only so I didn't think we really have a chance at all :(

You're definitely in with a chance Luna, I read that two days before O is the best day if you only get one BD in, and it only takes one swimmer!


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Girls,

Have had a busy week but just wanted to check in and say hi to you all.

Luna i've heard that o-2 is actually the best day as well - and also sometimes they say less is more (not that im sure about that of course) but the month i had my cp we only have one bd at o-2 as well....hopefully it brings you a sticky bfp!

Bubbles I hope you are managing ok, and mummy i'm sorry about AF.

Excited to see some testing is happening this weekend! FX for some positive results over the next few days!

FX & :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## luna_19

thanks ladies, you're always so great :)

Now I just have to worry that I tried and failed to o again :dohh:


----------



## bubbles82

I'm ok thanks Newbie, been a bit quiet on here as I tend to save my rants for my journal!

Hope you girls are all ok x


----------



## Goldfish

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: goldfish
> Does your Dr have you on clomid or anything to help speed things up?

Luna - no he hasn't put me on anything yet, but he mentioned that he would refer me for fertility treatment early next year (I suspect IUI or IVF). We only managed to BD on O-2 this cycle as well due to work travel!

Lily, babysa, twag - I'm waiting for AF too, have a few cramps, due tomorrow and too scared to test. I guess I want to savour the little bit of hope I have? I'll decide tomorrow morning depending on my temp!


----------



## Twag

AF is due tomorrow but I will only test if she is late incase she decides to mess with me!!

:dust: ladies


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Good luck! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## babysa

Well...that cranky old witch got me!!! Atleast it's one day early instead of late. So out for this month. But in a way a good thing because we've got a 2 day hike booked for over New Years eve in a beautiful part of our country (South Africa) and this way I can go, I wasn't going to risk it if I was preggi. Gotta find the positives hey ladies??? 

Twag...really hope the wicked witch doesn't show her face for you!
Vegan...hope your cold is better, I also had a rotten one over ov time. 
Gypsy...sounds like it could've been ov that you were feeling...did you get much bd done then?
Newbie...what is cp? sorry about my ignorance. When is AF due for you?
Luna...always good to have those spermies in there ready and waiting for the egg...so think you are definately still in with a chance!!! Do you temp or do opk's?
Bubbles...going to read your rants in your journal now ;-)
Goldfish...did you test? Hope AF stays away.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.....let's look forward to some good news!!!!!!
xoxox


----------



## Veganlily

Babysa-I'm sorry the :witch: got you but I agree that there is almost always a silver lining when it's bfn-we often travel, socialize, etc with new cycles-it is the upside-a bit more freedom.

Twag and Goldfish-any news?

Luna, newbie, bubbles - hope you're doing well and enjoying this Friday.

AFM...patiently (ok trying to be patient!) waiting until Sunday to test. No tests in house or else I would have done so already....not going to buy any until Saturday late afternoon.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: babysa
I am temping but my temp actually rose for a few days with my attempted o a week ago too :dohh: I do really feel like I o'ed this time though :)

Good luck lily :)


----------



## Twag

:hugs: sorry AF got you

Great news about the O Luna :thumbup:

AFM - AF is due tomorrow but no sign yet :shrug:


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies,

This is my first post but I've been reading the thread for about a month and it's helping so much see that other women have the same questions and paranoia that I have while TTC'ing after 30. Thanks for sharing your thoughts here!

Ok, so I have a question. I read online that seasonal allergy meds can reduce CM and thus not contribute to fertilization. I stopped taking mine right away! That was about 3 weeks ago but now I can't stop sneezing and blowing my nose. It's too inconvenient so I'm considering going back on them.

So, I wanted so ask if any of you have experienced this correlation of allergy meds and low/no CM. I'd help me decide if I go back on them or not.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Veganlily

Welcome, zp! I don't have an answer to your question but it makes sense to me that allergy meds would dry up all sorts of fluids, including cm.

Twag-you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Twag

Sorry I don't know about the meds but it would make sense :shrug:

No I won't test tomorrow I will hold out until Wednesday that is IF she doesn't show before then as that will make me 16 dpo and surely if she is that late I should see a bfp :shrug: especially as she is always on time!!
I am even wearing a pad today just in case :dohh: I don't feel to hopeful tbh!


----------



## luna_19

zeropatience said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first post but I've been reading the thread for about a month and it's helping so much see that other women have the same questions and paranoia that I have while TTC'ing after 30. Thanks for sharing your thoughts here!
> 
> Ok, so I have a question. I read online that seasonal allergy meds can reduce CM and thus not contribute to fertilization. I stopped taking mine right away! That was about 3 weeks ago but now I can't stop sneezing and blowing my nose. It's too inconvenient so I'm considering going back on them.
> 
> So, I wanted so ask if any of you have experienced this correlation of allergy meds and low/no CM. I'd help me decide if I go back on them or not.
> 
> Thanks so much!

Allergy meds absolutely reduce cm! I have been completely off all meds for my allergies for a while thanks to yoga, neti and zero dairy :)

If you absolutely can't go without maybe try robutussin or preseed?


----------



## AuCa

Hello ladies,

I've been looking for a thread for women >30yrs and TTC #1 for many weeks, and I think I've found it! :happydance::happydance:
Luna_19 actually suggested to look over here in one of the threads in the main TTC forum, thanks so much for that!

Anyway, I'm almost 33yrs old (will be in 3 weeks from now), and so is my DH. We got married earlier this year and are now TTC #1 :happydance: I would say we've been actively TTC since about 3 months and before that NTNP.
I'm using everything out there to determine my cycles (I got a CBFM, I'm temping and I have tons of OPKs lying around as well), but regularly get frustrated since my cycles are somewhat long (32-35 days with 12/13-day LP). So right now I'm annoyed waiting for Ov again :wacko:


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> Allergy meds absolutely reduce cm! I have been completely off all meds for my allergies for a while thanks to yoga, neti and zero dairy :)

That's really good to know! I'm wondering if that's maybe why my CM pattern is so off this cycle :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

well all hubby's test results were normal....hello unexplained infertility :(


----------



## Veganlily

Luna-that's good news not bad! It might just take you a little while longer, sweetie. I'm happy for you - this is worth celebrating, though I can totally understand the desire to know what you should "fix," believe me.

Auca-welcome! I also usually have longer cycles - ovulating in the mid to late 20's. this cycle is a rare exception. Looks like you're charting so that's good - that combined with the opks should give you a good sense of what is happening with you.


----------



## AuCa

Veganlily said:


> Auca-welcome! I also usually have longer cycles - ovulating in the mid to late 20's. this cycle is a rare exception. Looks like you're charting so that's good - that combined with the opks should give you a good sense of what is happening with you.

Thanks! Yeah, I do have a good idea what's going on, I just find the waiting so frustrating, and I envy the women who have cycles like clockworks. For me it's just variable by a couple of days and I hate the waiting.


----------



## Veganlily

Well girls, we were so excited and before I woke up my man went out and got digitals! Not surprisingly bfn. So then we took a frer - her swears he sees a skinny pink squinter. I'm not sure. He's in the "lets test every morning" camp so that's the plan-will keep you posted of course! My temps have never been so high, boobs so tender and full and a multitude of other stuff. I also think its possible that I'm 11dpo and not 12dpo. We shall see...

Happy weekend and lots of :dust:

I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Veganlily said:


> Well girls, we were so excited and before I woke up my man went out and got digitals! Not surprisingly bfn. So then we took a frer - her swears he sees a skinny pink squinter. I'm not sure. He's in the "lets test every morning" camp so that's the plan-will keep you posted of course! My temps have never been so high, boobs so tender and full and a multitude of other stuff. I also think its possible that I'm 11dpo and not 12dpo. We shall see...
> 
> Happy weekend and lots of :dust:
> 
> I'll update tomorrow.

Good luck! Fx that there is a line there and it gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Lily! Fingers crossed for you over here!


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - good luck for tomorrow!

I'm 15dpo and too scared to test! My temp dropped a bit this morning but still above cover line... Was going to test but hubby asked me not to! We figured we'd wait another day till I'm officially late!


----------



## Kmae

Eeek Lily, I hope this is it for you!:thumbup: 

Goldfish, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that AF doesn't show!

AUCa, welcome! Yea, the ttc thing is a constant waiting game. 

AFM, I'm on cd18 and finally started to get highs on my CBFM yesterday. I really hope I get a peak soon and that O is right around the corner. That would mean I would be testing right before Christmas...one could dream right?!


----------



## luna_19

oh lily your hubby sounds so cute getting you tests! Hopefully he's right about the line :)

ff moved my o date! :dohh:
I think it's wrong though


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I o'd on the third so I am going to be adventurous and test on Christmas!


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> oh lily your hubby sounds so cute getting you tests! Hopefully he's right about the line :)

Yeah seriously, mine would never do that ever! It's so nice when men get excited about TTC as well I find.

Lily - sounds really promising, having all my fingers crossed for you (and also for you goldfish)!!

I got my peak this morning, thinking I'll ovulate tomorrow, which is better than I had expected.
Also just got one of those home SA kits in the mail yesterday (that was my DH's iniative). I wonder if they are really good though, but I guess if he really wants to do it it can give us somewhat of an idea. Did any of you try one of those?


----------



## Veganlily

Another BFN but my morning pee was super diluted and temp still high. Going to wait until at least Tuesday and try again if temps still high....we shall see! Anyone else with testing updates?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Sorry for the bfn but high temps are very promising. Maybe it is just too soon for it to show up. Fx!


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - home SA sounds interesting, look fwd to hearing more!

Lily - good idea to wait a few more days!

Unfortunately my temp dropped even further this morning so I didn't even bother testing, then AF showed up when I was having lunch with my pregnant friend. I broke down crying when I got home as I'd just been holding my emotions in during lunch (we obviously spent a lot of time talking about babies etc).


----------



## bubbles82

Ah sorry goldfish. It's so hard to avoid babies and pregnant ladies when we could really do with the break from them the most! Hope this is your lucky cycle.


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> Auca - home SA sounds interesting, look fwd to hearing more!

I'll give updates as soon as we've tried it out :winkwink:
Since it requires no sex etc for 3 days and I'm right in my fertile window now I told DH we can only do the analysis earliest in a week from now, lol. He was so excited when we got it (it comes with a small microscope etc), I felt bad to let him down lol.

Fx'ed Lily!


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: goldfish - it's so hard I know. Hang in there - and you know what I always say - cocktail time!

I'm feeling extremely uncertain-so many signs but my heart tells me frer should have at least a faint line by now if this were it. I'll keep updating and I SO appreciate all the well wishes - this is the only thread I post in at all online and its really made a difference for me through this journey (which has been way longer than I anticipated).

:dust: and hope everyone enjoyed their weekends!


----------



## bubbles82

Fingers still crossed for you Lily!

I'm a bit in limbo land again over here, my cycles were crazy before but now I really have no idea when to start BDing properly or expecting O. My temps are all over the place, so is my CM, I can't decide what it actually is to chart it! Seem to have had a bit of everything today!

I finally got a date for my ankle surgery which is next Thursday, so no doubt that will mess with my cycle even more :(

I really hate all the waiting :(


----------



## Twag

Still no AF she is 2 days late for me but I think she will show up tomorrow :shrug: just not feeling hopefull 2013 bfp not all bad guess :shrug:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag that's very exciting!

Bubbles-not surprised your cycle is here and there, I've read that a cycle right after a cp is a very fertile cycle for many women. Good luck.


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - you might just be one of those people who get a late BFP! :thumbup:

Bubbles - when in doubt, BD it out (or something like that, I may have just made that up...). I've had strange days with varying CM too, maybe your body's getting ready to O so it's starting to make fertile CM intermittently?!

Twag - hope AF stays away

Right, so I think I'm almost cried out now from AF showing up today. Tomorrow I'm going to start the pre-O arsenal again - grapefruit juice and EPO!


----------



## bubbles82

Yeah, I will probably find that my body has finally decided to ovulate early for a change, as I'm in hospital on Thursday having surgery, so will not be surprised if O chooses that inconvenient time to appear!

I think that I started having random slight EWCM last cycle, about a week before proper EWCM appeared for several days, and then O...so hoping if I keep up with the grapefruit juice again I'll get the same big warning signs!

BD this morning which was the first time since my loss, but DH couldn't actually finish the job, I think the whole situation is still bothering him more than he lets on. I hate thinking this way but I always feel like it was a wasted effort if he doesn't supply the goods, not that it's a regular occurrence, but I wasn't really that keen to BD myself and went along with it for him, but then he didn't finish anyway and I just wished I hadn't bothered! I think it's too far from O to matter yet though.


----------



## Kmae

Goldfish:hugs: so sorry AF got you. Here's to a BFP in 2013 (hopefully early like January though).

Lily, having high temps is a very promising sign. Mine typically dive down a couple days before AF- hoping yours stay nice and high!

Bubbles, I understand completely! I want to BD for funs sake but if it is anywhere around my fertile window I just can't help but just want his little swimmers!p in there!

AFM, just got a positive OPK (cd19) so we will be getting plenty of BD in over the next three days. Which puts me right around Christmas Eve when AF should show...so it could be a very happy or a disappointing day before Christmas. Really hoping its a happy one- oh that would be so cool!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish

Kmae that's awesome you are o'ing on your own! Good luck :)

Lily and twag still hoping to see some bfps :)

Omg I was soooo sick today. I woke up feeling slightly nauseous and it quickly moved to full on puking. Plus I was so hungry my stomach hurt, my back hurt, I was so thirsty but couldn't keep anything down, I'm pretty sure I slept on the bathroom floor for a bit :blush: and I missed my work xmas party tonight :(
The thing that finally saved me was the ginger losenges that had left over from travelling. I think if I ever manage to.get knocked up they will be my best friend ;)


----------



## Twag

:hugs: to those AF caught :hugs:

:dust: to those awaiting O and in the TWW :dust:

AFM - I dunno AF is not here but I just feel like she is messing with me and is still going to show :shrug: time will tell I guess!


----------



## Veganlily

Twag - test!!

Luna - those sounds like VERY suspicious signs!

Bubbles - I can't imagine the range of emotions you're both feeling - glad you have eachother to lean on during this time and we are here too.

Kmae-oooooh that could be very exciting!

Goldfish - I'm right behind you because...

AFM, massive temperature drop-lower than its ever been when af came actually. I haven't even told my man yet - that is the part that makes me feel soooooooo sad. I do not understand how I had my highest temperatures ever, EW and creamy cm during post-ovulation and the most tender and fullest breasts of my life (still do) and constipation, gas, sore throat, extreme thirst etc and I am not pg! It feels like a cruel cruel trick. Some symptom spotting in my past has been a bit of a stretch but you can't make those up. I am pretty heartbroken, actually - AF will be here in a few hours (and it's way too late for this to be implantation). I know it'll be fine and there is a bright side with respect to our holiday plans (some of which would have been tricky pg) but man I'm sad. I think I might abandon charting again-it's just not reliable for me and its not helping. I was a fervent charting believer for years (to avoid) but in this realm it's just killing me. Argh-I'm really ok but darn it!!! I will say that the negative FRER this weekend at least gave me a decent heads up that maybe this thing was not gonna happen this cycle. Thank you everyone for your support and well wishes - it is still high time for some BFP around here and I nominate Twag for the next one!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Twag

Massive :hugs: Veganlilly :hugs: I do not temp anymore as it was all too stressful for me too :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

:hugs: Lilly. I am so sorry to hear that. At least you can go ahead with your holiday plans now. 

7dpo today but I have so much going on right now I am not sure whether the symptoms I am having are pregnancy symptoms or stress symptoms. Fx for the former! Haven't temped the past two days because I haven't slept but my temp this morning was amazing. Nice and high and where it should be. I was planning on waiting until Christmas to test but I don't know if I can make it that long. We shall see.


----------



## AuCa

I am also very sorry to hear that Lilly :hugs::hugs::hugs: It really sucks.

I'm also irritated with my charting, as I was sure I ovulated yesterday, but my temp today was still below my baseline :wacko: ( had a positive OPK on CD19, and peak on my CBFM). I just hope this is not an anovulatory cycle :wacko:

Luna - I also love those ginger things!!! Your symptoms really do sound promising!! Fx'ed!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry Lily, fingers crossed for this cycle x


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA but I needed a break to prep for the surgery and then the recovery. I had the lap and hysteroscopy done last Friday morning. He was able to remove the septum in my uterus, found polyps in there as well (got rid of those), turns out my tube was stuck to the outside of the uterus, not blocked at all. One ovary was stuck as well so he unstuck all that and zapped all the endometrosis and he told DH he thinks that should be all the treatment I need. Now to just focus on healing and getting back into the ttc game! He said in the pre-op appt that we could start trying when I feel ready - I'm think it may be a couple of weeks. Have to say I am really impressed by the lack of scars he left behind, can't see them at all. 

Will catch up on the boards today as I'm still house bound and recovering.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: good to hear it all went well :flower:


----------



## bakingbabe

I just read some of the posts and I am so sorry bubbles! :hugs: And Lily, I am sorry too. :hugs: This is such an emotional roller coaster ride. 

And Luna, I'm glad to hear that DH's SA was all good. Hope you guys get some good news soon. :hugs:

Welcome, AuCa! So glad you could join us!

Ok, I need to do some more catching up but I'm cheering you all on and hoping for some bfp's soon! :hug:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily

Baking I was wondering how you were doing! Glad your surgery went well :)

Well I'm feeling much better today, I have no idea what to make of my temp, it's much higher than it's ever been!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: lily
> 
> Baking I was wondering how you were doing! Glad your surgery went well :)
> 
> Well I'm feeling much better today, I have no idea what to make of my temp, it's much higher than it's ever been!

Thanks, Luna! :) I'm getting a little better each day and hopefully be all healed up soon!


----------



## Veganlily

So good to hear from u baking! And Luna-I'm cautiously excited for you!!


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Glad your surgery went well baking! Maybe that was all you needed to finally get your bfp!


----------



## bubbles82

Baking - really good to see you back, glad it sounds like things went well, and you're now a massive step closer to your BFP.

Luna - hope your high temp is another good sign! I wish I could get back to temping and actually being able to make sense of it, mine are just all over the place now, I know that's to be expected after what happened, but still annoying!


----------



## zeropatience

All right, so I stopped using my seasonal allergy meds for a few weeks now and I won't go back to it. I figure, why not try everything I know while TTC, otherwise I'll blame the allergy meds if it doesn't happen this month - I'm paranoid like that. :)

Also, I just OPK'ed today for the first time! I'm hoping I'll be less paranoid if I use OPKs to tell me (almost) for sure if I ov or not. It came back neg, but it's my understanding that I should do one a day for 7 days. Please, let me know if I'm 'doing it wrong'!!

Vegan: I like the nickname zp! 

Thanks!

zp


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - look at your chart temp shoot up today!! And you're definitely sounding like you have symptoms too!

Twag - are you going to test?

Lily :hugs: I thought about not temping anymore, but I think I'm finding it reassuring to confirm O and narrow down when AF is expected to arrive (even if it does arrive 1-2 days late and totally get my hopes up for no reason!)

Kmae - hope you get a lovely surprise for Christmas :flower:

zp - Don't worry if you don't get a positive OPK, I found that mine weren't always positive (though temping confirmed O later on)...if you are getting EWCM and negative OPKs you could also try testing twice on those days (just in case you have a short surge). 

Today I bought 3 cartons of grapefruit juice in the hope of making more fertile CM (it wasn't that great last cycle)!


----------



## bubbles82

Zp - I didn't see a positive OPK at all last cycle, first cycle since I started using them where that happened, and I know I did ovulate as it ended up being my BFP cycle even though it didn't stick for long. I was testing up to three times a day too, so sometimes for some reason they're just not 100% reliable. Hopefully you'll have some luck with them though, what makes you say you need to test for 7 days? Sometimes it can take longer to see your positive, especially if you've not used them before and aren't sure when to expect it. With my long cycles I ended up testing for weeks before seeing my positive!

Goldfish - hope the grapefruit juice works magic for you, I'm convinced that's what got me my BFP last cycle so definitely trying it again this time, but I just used the last of it today and need to stock up again! Doesn't help that my DH keeps drinking it! Our corner shops within walking distance don't sell it so I have to remember to stock up at the supermarket! I found Asda sell big cartons of it for £1 and they're the ones with a longer use by date that you can keep in the cupboard til you open them, so I'm planning to stock up and hide them from DH! Started drinking it already even though I could still have a long wait on my hands til O time, last time I got several days more warning that O was approaching thanks to the extra EWCM!


----------



## Veganlily

Zp-glad you like you name! And yeah don't worry if you don't get glaring positives - I don't always either.

Goldfish - I think I've decided that I will temp just from like days 10-22 to confirm ovulation but NOT test during 2ww-that's the part t gets my hopes up. Once I've confirmed o with 3 high temps I won't temp again until I'm officially "late" at which point I'll test. I never ovulate before day 15 and there's really no reason for me to chart prior to day 10 or so. I think this might work well for me so I don't read every peak and valley in my temps as a "sign." I just feel so bowled over by having by far the highest temperatures ever in over 10 years of charting (6 to avoid with my prior relationship in my 20's). I thought high temps would be unstoppable sign of pregnancy and that they weren't really threw both dh and me for a bad trip. I agree that it has lots of value for confirming ovulation though. Thanks for your thoughts on that!

Luna - I find myself excited for you!!

Twag - are you gong to test or what!?


----------



## AuCa

bubbles82 said:


> I'm convinced that's what got me my BFP last cycle so definitely trying it again this time, but I just used the last of it today and need to stock up again! Doesn't help that my DH keeps drinking it! Our corner shops within walking distance don't sell it so I have to remember to stock up at the supermarket! I found Asda sell big cartons of it for £1 and they're the ones with a longer use by date that you can keep in the cupboard til you open them, so I'm planning to stock up and hide them from DH! Started drinking it already even though I could still have a long wait on my hands til O time, last time I got several days more warning that O was approaching thanks to the extra EWCM!

So do you start drinking it right after AF? And how much of it? This sounds interesting...


----------



## luna_19

I drank a glass of grapefruit juice everyday leading up to my body's first attempt to o this month simply because I was on vacation and the breakfast buffet always had fresh juice and I had loads of ewcm! It still started on the same day just more of it :) so I guess starting a week before your expected o would be good


----------



## AuCa

Thanks luna! :flower:
I'll definitely try that in the new year. I actually love grapefruit juice, so it won't be a sacrifice, lol.


----------



## Twag

The :witch: caught up with me this morning :cry: 

So 2013 bfp it is :thumbup: think I might give the grapefruit juice a go do you take it once a day? Like for breakfast?


----------



## gypsygirl1018

So sorry Twag. A 2013 bfp isn't a bad thing. Maybe the grapefruit juice will do the trick!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Auca - yeah I drank a glass a day every morning for a couple of weeks as I'm not always sure when to expect O while my cycles are still all over the place, it works great especially last cycle as I used to only get maybe 3 days of EWCM around O, and not enough to notice if I wasn't actually checking for it, but last time I got it for over a week and there was so much it was really obvious. It started about a week before O and a few days after which hasn't happened before, so I'm convinced that's what helped the swimmers hang around long enough as we only BD twice in the fertile window and I'm sure one of those was too late as well. Definitely worth a try!

Twag - sorry the witch got you, I think a 2013 BFP is looking better by the day! :) You can join the grapefruit juice gang!


----------



## Twag

Thinking I will join the Grapefruit juice gang and I like grapefruit juice too :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

I felt lucky when I heard about grapefruit juice as I love it and so many people seem to hate it! I'm sure I could get sick of it though! I didn't even think I had a problem with EWCM but decided to drink more grapefruit juice anyway just to see what happened, and glad I did now as it really improved things! Hope it wasn't just a fluke! I'm all out today though and having grapefruit juice cravings haha...I've been wondering if I should try the only corner shop near me I haven't tried yet, and see if they might have it or I'm going cold turkey!


----------



## Veganlily

Oh twag I'm sorry. I'm in for the 2013 BFP grapefruit juice gang.


----------



## AuCa

I am also sorry to hear that Twag :hugs::hugs::hugs:

2013 BFP grapefruit juice gang sounds like a great title for a thread, love it!!:haha::haha:


----------



## bubbles82

Ha ha it sounds like a good name for a band too :rofl:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Baking- so happy your surgery went well! Praying for a speedy recovery and a speedy bfp to follow! :hugs:

Bubbles- So sorry for your CP hun!! Praying for your 2013 bfp! :hugs:

For everyone waiting to O and in the 2ww, sending positive vibes and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Twag

I have been shopping & now I am armed with grapefruit juice so when do I need to start drinking it??


----------



## luna_19

I think just during your fertile time :)

Well temp back to normal, feeling much better, I guess it was just something I picked up...


----------



## Goldfish

Bubbles - haha we have the opposite problem! If there's leftover grapefruit juice after I O, neither of us want to drink it! 

Lily - sounds like a good plan! I can't believe you've been temping for 10 years, I didn't even know about temping till about 2 years ago! I must admit I haven't temped the last 2 mornings since AF is here I figured it can wait a few days. I told myself it doesn't matter what my temps are after I confirm O, but I can't seem to help myself obsessing over every little peak and trough....

Twag :hugs: hope 2013 is your year!

Baking - hello again! fingers crossed for a BFP (you too, Luna)

Looks like quite a few of us will be drinking grapefruit juice in the next few weeks!


----------



## bubbles82

Twag said:


> I have been shopping & now I am armed with grapefruit juice so when do I need to start drinking it??

If you have a rough idea when you're due to ovulate, you should probably start drinking a glass each day a week or so before that.


----------



## Twag

Ok so I had a glass this morning does it matter if I drink it everyday before O from now? Or does it need to be just during fertile period?
I have a glass of fresh juice every morning so instead of orange I will have grapefruit :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

I don't think it matters if you do it for too long, you just don't see EWCM until your fertile period but if you want to drink it every day anyway I don't see how it could harm!


----------



## Twag

Cool think I will drink it until O :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Goldfish-there was a pretty long break in there but yeah I started temping to avoid in 2002 because bcp made me so sick, I was in a totally monogamous relationship and I thought there must be a better way. Did that until 2006 and then took a break until 2011 - again to avoid - then switched to ttc in 2012 - so not ten total years of temping but several solid years in there. Frankly I figured I'd get pg on month 1 of trying because I know my body so well buuuuut as I age things are changing. I also work out and am a good deal leaner than I was in the early 2000s and I think that also has changed and lengthened my cycles. I find the 2ww obsession by FAR the worst part - particularly like 7-12 DPO, in terms of raw emotions but also how I feel physically. I think if I don't chart during that time it might chill me out. But not charting at all, which we did for a few months this fall, didn't get it done either. We will see - hopefully this approach works for us! Oh and I'm gonna try to do smep as well-I think we have not consistently been getting enough bd in during the fertile window. And dh has a bit of a motility (speed) issue so I think I need to stay laying down after and try soft cups again!

If all that doesn't work this time, yesterday took the bulls by the horn and made our first fertility specialist appointment for late January. Will be almost a year trying by then and it felt like time.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Twag

We are trying SMEP too and I am going back to temping again I gave it up but think I need too at least until O is confirmed anyway!!

good luck :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Lily are you able to just go to the fs without a referral? I know things work differently here but I do have my first specialist appt in Jan too :) it's with a gyno though which I can only see with a referral


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Goldfish-there was a pretty long break in there but yeah I started temping to avoid in 2002 because bcp made me so sick, I was in a totally monogamous relationship and I thought there must be a better way. Did that until 2006 and then took a break until 2011 - again to avoid - then switched to ttc in 2012 - so not ten total years of temping but several solid years in there. Frankly I figured I'd get pg on month 1 of trying because I know my body so well buuuuut as I age things are changing. I also work out and am a good deal leaner than I was in the early 2000s and I think that also has changed and lengthened my cycles. I find the 2ww obsession by FAR the worst part - particularly like 7-12 DPO, in terms of raw emotions but also how I feel physically. I think if I don't chart during that time it might chill me out. But not charting at all, which we did for a few months this fall, didn't get it done either. We will see - hopefully this approach works for us! Oh and I'm gonna try to do smep as well-I think we have not consistently been getting enough bd in during the fertile window. And dh has a bit of a motility (speed) issue so I think I need to stay laying down after and try soft cups again!
> 
> If all that doesn't work this time, yesterday took the bulls by the horn and made our first fertility specialist appointment for late January. Will be almost a year trying by then and it felt like time.
> 
> :dust: to all!

Good luck, Lily! I know it was hard for me to take that step to see the fertility doc but in the end it was what was needed. I hope you don't have to go my route but I know that they will do everything they can to help you get that baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Lily are you able to just go to the fs without a referral? I know things work differently here but I do have my first specialist appt in Jan too :) it's with a gyno though which I can only see with a referral

Wow, Luna, that's crazy. I have had my own gyno for years.


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Lily are you able to just go to the fs without a referral? I know things work differently here but I do have my first specialist appt in Jan too :) it's with a gyno though which I can only see with a referral
> 
> Wow, Luna, that's crazy. I have had my own gyno for years.Click to expand...

I know it's weird! Here gynos are specialists, everyone just has a gp as their regular doctor.


----------



## AuCa

Lily - I think that's a great step to take, and I hope you get a great specialist!

I can totally relate to your post about charting, as it's been pretty much the same for me. I started refusing to take BCP in my early 20s or so as I really didn't understand why I should pump my body full with hormones, whereas the guys can just do whatever. It got me into a couple of bad fights and conflicts with the guys I had dated, and also with DH when we started dating, but I stood my ground.
And like you I also thought I pretty much know my body inside out, and it should make it easier to get pregnant. Did your DH ever have an SA? I haven't been trying as long as you have, but I'm also concerned that my DH could have some issues. We have this home SA kit lying around now (did I ever mention this?). I know it's not the greatest to do it at home, but I thought it might at least give us a rough idea. Probably will try this out next week or so....

Luna - great! It really annoys me that we need all these referrals in Canada. when I was still living back in Europe I also had "my gyno", an internist etc which I could just see when I needed to. Here it's such a headache :wacko:


----------



## luna_19

AuCa I've heard the home kits just give you whether his count is good whereas an SA checks morphology and motility as well which are both super important. I didn't think hubby would be willing to get one done at all but he did recently and it was not a big deal at all. I just made the initial appt for him with my Dr and he did all the rest. It really is a relief to know there's nothing wrong there :)


----------



## luna_19

And yes all the referral stuff is crazy! I assume the gyno will have my hsg done and if all is good probably refer me to a fertility specialist :dohh: 
At least I only have to wait a few weeks for the appointment, I was sure it was going to be 6 months or more!

Where in Canada do you live?


----------



## AuCa

We actually ordered a kit which (in theory) is supposed to measure morphology and motility as well. Well, the downside is that it's not the kit that measures it but ourselves (it comes with a small microscope and everything). Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.com/Micra-Sperm-Test-Count-Motility/dp/B000SLM504
We'll see how it goes...
I think my DH would be willing to get an SA, but we would like to wait until next year March or so....

We live in Calgary :)
I'm also surprised you got in so quick, that's awesome! I just started seeing a new GP here and I think she'll be good when it will come to that (she has a special interest in prenatal stuff, and the clinic has 2 docs who do non-complex deliveries too).


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls! I'm back on the grapefruit juice train today, picked up 3 cartons in a quick dash through the supermarket! Two hidden in the cupboard in case of emergencies, one in the fridge ready to go! :)


----------



## luna_19

AuCa said:


> We actually ordered a kit which (in theory) is supposed to measure morphology and motility as well. Well, the downside is that it's not the kit that measures it but ourselves (it comes with a small microscope and everything). Here is the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/Micra-Sperm-Test-Count-Motility/dp/B000SLM504
> We'll see how it goes...
> I think my DH would be willing to get an SA, but we would like to wait until next year March or so....
> 
> We live in Calgary :)
> I'm also surprised you got in so quick, that's awesome! I just started seeing a new GP here and I think she'll be good when it will come to that (she has a special interest in prenatal stuff, and the clinic has 2 docs who do non-complex deliveries too).

My gp is the same, very family oriented, full hospital privileges, I know I'll be in good hands if I ever manage to actually get pregnant :lol:


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> [
> My gp is the same, very family oriented, full hospital privileges, I know I'll be in good hands if I ever manage to actually get pregnant :lol:

Nice!! :happydance: I'm so happy I found this one, as it is so hard to find a good GP here :wacko:, especially since Ive' been moving around lot and constantly have to find a new one.


----------



## Veganlily

I have really good insurance and did not need a referral. Frankly I'm hoping we get a bfp before the appointment! Dh did have the sa-great counts but lowish motility. I think if things look fine with me, clomid combined with IUI is a very likely suggestion by the specialist-just my prediction we shall see what he says.


----------



## luna_19

Well hopefully we'll both have to cancel our appointments because we're preggers ;) although I do have an ultrasound appointment on Jan 8 that I will totally keep either way :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Keeping hope for you, Luna and Lily!!!


----------



## Twag

:dust: Luna & Lily


----------



## gypsygirl1018

12dpo today. I am not sure if I should test or not. I am scared I will see yet another bfn. I did notice that the past couple days I have had tons of cm and at 8 and 9dpo I had a bit of spotting which is good timing for it to be implantation bleeding. Ugh I hate symptom spotting!


----------



## Goldfish

Those are great signs gypsy, good luck if you decide to test!


----------



## Kmae

Just wanted to pop in here to spread some
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I took a test this morning and there was a veeeeery faint line. It was a blue line test and I didn't use FMU because I was up going to the bathroom every couple hours last night, but it was there. It wasn't dark enough to show up on a picture though. I am going to wait a couple days and test again with a pink test, probably with a FRER. I am so afraid to get my hopes up though, because I don't know if this is real or not. I am scared and nervous and a ton of emotions wrapped up in one. I don't know what to think right now. :shrug:

I have been having tons of symptoms so it would add up, but still. I am beyond nervous. If the next test comes back positive I am going to tell OH on christmas. I just want to cry right now because I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Twag

Good luck gypsy I am keeping everything crossed that this is your bfp :dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Twag said:


> Good luck gypsy I am keeping everything crossed that this is your bfp :dust::dust: :hugs:

I am too. I honestly never thought I would ever be able to get pregnant. I figured I would go my entire life with just me, OH, our dog and our cat. My stomach is all butterflies rigth now because I am nervous that this might actually be happening. I told him last night that I should probably take a test, and he agreed because I told him that my bbs hurt and he said that usually only happens when I am on my period and he thinks my body is confused. Hopefully I can get some definite answers in the next couple days. Based on FF I am 13dpo today, so I could have just had a really faint bfp. It also could have been teh blue dye test so I am afraid to get excited yet because I don't want to be crushed if I am not pregnant.


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck gypsy, I hope this is it for you! What a wonderful Christmas surprise it would be for your DH :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck gypsy!

Ok, I cannot wait for the new cycle to start. This is the first time in forever it seems that I'm actually wanting AF to show so we can move on. I'm feeling better each day and got off the bc on Sat and nothing yet, ugh I'm cramping like it wants to come but I'm ready for a new cycle!!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck gypsy :)

Baking obviously you are just waiting so we can be cycle buddies again ;)


----------



## Veganlily

Gypsy you're killing me with the blue dye!! I'm so nervous and feel like I'm in this with you-retest with pink!

Luna - what are your plans and how are you feeling??


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I caved and told OH about the "inconclusive" test. He felt the same way I do, excited and nervous at the same time. I am going to wait a couple days and get a pink dye test and try again. If I get a line on that one then I will spend the money and get a digital. I can't believe this might actually be happening. I was convinced that my chart was lying to me when it told me I was ovulating because of my pcos and I was doing nothing but giving myself false hope.


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck gypsy :)
> 
> Baking obviously you are just waiting so we can be cycle buddies again ;)

:) But I'm hopeful you won't need me as a cycle buddy. :hugs:

I discovered that a walk around the neighborhood as well as dinner out can wear me out. Recovery from this is not instant as he made it seem... So so tired now.


----------



## Veganlily

Baking-definitely take it slow and rest - your body will tell you when you're ready to jump back in full speed. :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Hope you're back to full speed soon baking, but look after yourself and get as much rest as you need before then! I'm feeling worn out which I really didn't expect after my ankle surgery, but I suppose lugging myself around on crutches and a suddenly irritating DH doesn't help!


----------



## luna_19

Onto cycle 14 for me :cry:


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry Luna :(


----------



## Twag

Sorry Luna :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm so sorry, Luna. :( :hugs:

And thanks, Lily and Bubbles, my dh keeps reminds me that while it was lapascopic it was still pretty major removing all that endo and fixing the septum. I think I'll take it fairly easy today...

Bubbles, the anaesthesia made me so tired and feeling out of it for a couple of days. I hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, you have me as a cycle buddy this time again. Looks like my body is finally ready to begin a new cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

I'm sorry Luna. Given my longer cycles you and baking are likely to have me as a buddy too. :hugs:

Gypsy-was your blue line skinny or thick? Can u post a pic? I have a pretty good sense of the difference between Evap and bfp and I am sure we would all be happy to opine!


----------



## luna_19

Yay cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

It was thick, the same width as the control. It was very faint and I freaked out and threw the test away blush:) because I wasn't expecting any lines. I could barely make it out, but it was there. I don't think it would show up in a picture. I am afraid to test again. Go figure, I have waited over three years for this and now I am shaking like a leaf and afraid to test. :dohh:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Also, I am sending everyone a couple buckets of :dust: because we needs some bfp's to result from Christmas!


----------



## Veganlily

Gypsy!!!! How could you not think of us before throwing your test away????? And how could you tease us with blue dye. Girl, if it was thick, I'm calling BFP.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I convinced myself that I would never see a bfp. When I saw a line I freaked out and instinctively threw out the test, thinking of a million reasons why it couldn't be a bfp. I am going to go get another test, a pink one this time, and see what the results are. 

Haha I swear I didn't do it to torture everyone. :flower:


----------



## Kmae

Gypsy! Oh man the suspense is killing me! Please share a pic next time you poas! Got everything crossed that the second line shows up agin ( and even darker):winkwink:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck gypsy,
Looking forward to a pic this time too! :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck Gypsy really hoping it is your bfp :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Nice spike, kmae!


----------



## Goldfish

Oh Luna... :hugs:

Baking and Bubbles - hope you two are recovering OK after your surgeries. Baking - I haven't been on for a few days but I must've missed that you have endo...so sorry.

Gypsy - looking fwd to seeing a positive result from you tomorrow!

I'm on CD10 already, it's gone by so fast as work's been so busy and I think I'm starting to *almost* like grapefruit juice...after about 9 cycles on it!!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks goldfish! I'm missing my grapefruit juice today, I'm staying at my mum's for a few days as DH is away with work and I didn't dare stay home on my own after falling down the stairs on my crutches once! Starting to feel better now though as I've not had to use as many painkillers today so things must be healing. So annoying not being able to get my leg wet though, showering is a nightmare! I'm CD17 now and no sign of EWCM yet, looks like it's gonna be another long cycle!


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> Oh Luna... :hugs:
> 
> Baking and Bubbles - hope you two are recovering OK after your surgeries. Baking - I haven't been on for a few days but I must've missed that you have endo...so sorry.
> 
> Gypsy - looking fwd to seeing a positive result from you tomorrow!
> 
> I'm on CD10 already, it's gone by so fast as work's been so busy and I think I'm starting to *almost* like grapefruit juice...after about 9 cycles on it!!

Goldfish, the endo wasn't found til the lap and I won't really know what stage it was til our Thur post op appt. But it was causing the tube blockage. He unstuck everything and I should be good to go!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Thanks goldfish! I'm missing my grapefruit juice today, I'm staying at my mum's for a few days as DH is away with work and I didn't dare stay home on my own after falling down the stairs on my crutches once! Starting to feel better now though as I've not had to use as many painkillers today so things must be healing. So annoying not being able to get my let wet though, showering is a nightmare! I'm CD17 now and no sign of EWCM yet, looks like it's gonna be another long cycle!

Take care of yourself, bubbles! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Grapefruit juice going well here I got a whole stash to cover me over Christmas :haha:

Gypsy any news? :dust:

:dust: & :hugs: ladies


----------



## AuCa

Sorry to hear that AF got you again Luna :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm 10dpo today (and tested BFN in the morning). My LP is 12 days, so should have my definitive answer pretty soon. Started thinking about grapefruit juice yesterday, lol...but will have to wait until we are back from our holidays.


----------



## bubbles82

Two big thumbs up for the grapefruit juice again over here! Was starting to worry that I hadn't kept it up enough as I've been staying at my mums and not had any for a couple of days. Went out and got a carton today to have while I'm there, and when I went to the bathroom this afternoon I saw that the EWCM fairy has been very kind! Thought I had loads last cycle but there's even more this time and it's only the first day of it. Had a temp dip today to the temp it usually drops to before O, and I was hoping it was still a few days off yet as DH is away so no swimmers!!


----------



## Twag

How much grapefruit juice do you drink I have been having a small glasss everyday? Thanks :flower:


----------



## bubbles82

I've just been having a small glass each morning too,
I really wasn't expecting to be anywhere near O for maybe weeks yet, so didn't want to go overboard with it! Looks like you don't need more than that though! I'm amazed that it actually works still!


----------



## Twag

That is good then I am cd9 and I have had some good EWCM today :thumbup: I am just having another glass of grapefruit now why not I like it :haha:


----------



## bubbles82

Hmm just checked again the next time I used the bathroom and it's back to creamy so looks like it was just the start of it and I might still have a few days before O, hope so anyway as I need a few days to get some swimmers stocked up!


----------



## Goldfish

Sounds like a few of us are in sync again - I just had some ewcm too!! Though it stretched quite a bit, it was a little sticky too. I usually don't get much fertile CM (even with all this grapefruit juice drinking) and I had one of my lowest temps ever today, so maybe I'm ovulating today?!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, ladies close to o'ing! Sending lots of :dust: for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am going to test again on Friday. It would be just my luck that the world would end the day I get my bfp. :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

You're killing us gypsy with the wait! Fx'ed tightly!


----------



## Twag

Arrgghhhhhhh gypsy I so thought you had some news then - the suspense is killing me you are being really strong holding on I hope it means good things :dust: :hugs:

My EWCM is in patches most of the day it is watery but then big globs of stretchy stuff tmi but like giant snot is there which has to be good right :thumbup:

:dust: to this of us waiting to O I hope some Christmas magic results in some BFPs :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Fingers still crossed gypsy!

Having the same here twag, big glops of very clear stretchy EWCM, then back to creamy like it never happened. Hopefully it's just my early warning again and will become just super powered EWCM over the next few days!


----------



## Twag

I am hoping so too Bubbles :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Bubbles, twag, Luna and baking - looks like we are all within a few days to a week or so of o-exciting!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Veganlily said:


> Bubbles, twag, Luna and baking - looks like we are all within a few days to a week or so of o-exciting!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm not sure if my body is playing tricks on me! Almost sure I'm just starting my fertile window, not able to have our Christmas announcement with the family anymore, but maybe a Christmas ovulation will be good instead, as long as we catch it of course! Good luck ladies, it's good to have a few of us in sync, there's got to be a BFP from Santa there somewhere!


----------



## Twag

I am expecting O over the next couple of days the latest Christmas Day despite wanting to have an annoucement at least to parents this Christmas hopefully some Christmas magic will rub off instead 

:dust: good luck ladies I hope we get some Christmas bfp's


----------



## bakingbabe

Seeing the doc today for the post-op appt. Get to find out more about what he did. Weirdly excited because he'll tell us our next steps. 

Go get those eggy's girls! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck with your appt! :)

I wish I was about to o with you all! I have about 10 days to go still


----------



## bubbles82

Don't be feeling too left out Luna, I could have 10 days or more left to actually wait myself! It's still only patches of EWCM and I had 4 or 5 full days of proper EWCM last time before O, so I don't think I'm as close as I did yesterday anymore. I took an OPK earlier but left it upstairs and didn't check the result. Also I've tried and failed to O around this same time in my cycle before, although there was no EWCM or cramps that time, just a positive OPK so it looks more promising so far this time that it might be happening, I hope so as it's so frustrating waiting til later on in the cycle like CD50 or CD39 like my last two! I'm sure it's not good in general to ovulate that late and have a chance of a good outcome.


----------



## luna_19

Well I hope it doesn't take that long! Maybe we can end up tww buddies :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Good luck with your appt! :)
> 
> I wish I was about to o with you all! I have about 10 days to go still

Thanks, Luna! I'm excited to hear all about it surprisingly.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry baking, just realised I totally missed your post somehow! 
Good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well and they have some good info for you.
Just got my appointment through today to go back for my stitches out after my ankle surgery, Dec 27th. Hope there are a lot less trips to the hospital for me next year unless it's baby related and in a good way!


----------



## bakingbabe

bubbles82 said:


> Sorry baking, just realised I totally missed your post somehow!
> Good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well and they have some good info for you.
> Just got my appointment through today to go back for my stitches out after my ankle surgery, Dec 27th. Hope there are a lot less trips to the hospital for me next year unless it's baby related and in a good way!

Thanks, bubbles! Good luck to us all and let's make 2013 OUR year for babies. They will be such lucky little ones. :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Positive OPK tonight, managed to finally get a BD in but not feeling hopeful already. The EWCM didn't seem quite right yet, and would've liked to have got a few more BD in earlier. Really wasn't expecting a positive OPK yet! Haven't even been taking my temps accurately as I was seriously expecting another long cycle especially after the loss. DH is really surprised things are happening so quick, he is used to waiting weeks/months before he gets a baby making time warning! 
Suppose I shouldn't get too excited yet, could still be another gear up but nothing happening...


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, *bubbles*!

We got the go ahead to start trying again asap and if we aren't successful in 2-3 cycles, we are looking at IUI. I apparently have stage 3 endometrosis and the best "cure" is pregnancy. He got it all during the surgery but wants to make sure we get pregnant sooner rather than later. We left the doctor's with the instructions to get busy, basically. Gotta like those doctor's orders. :)


----------



## bubbles82

Fab doctors orders chick, add some bubbles orders, get very busy and bring us a BFP! :)


----------



## luna_19

Baking that's crazy you didn't know you have endo, did you have any signs?
Your Dr sounds great, just think he expects you to be preggers in 2-3 months! So exciting :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck Bubbles :dust:

Sounds great Baking go get busy girl :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls, sorry I've been mia, we have just moved house and I've been in chaos for about two weeks now and just finished my job on weds, my cat got a tick and nearly died, but the lil trooper pulled thru thank goodness...now madly trying to get organised for Christmas!!!

Good luck testing gypsy! And to those about to o, good luck, I hope you catch that eggy and make some Christmas babies! No better way to start the new year than with a bfp!!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Newbie, good to see you back! Sounds like you've been having a busy time, hope you're getting settled and glad the cat is ok!


----------



## luna_19

Hey newbie :)
Glad your kitty is ok!


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, other than painful cramps during AF which (only lasted about a day), I had no idea about the endo. But apparently it was all over. He even let me keep all the pictures he took during surgery. 

Thanks, bubbles and twag! Dh is off at lunchtime today until the New Year so lots of time together. ;)

newbie, so good to see your name again! Glad to hear your cat pulled through. 

Gypsy, have you tested yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## AuCa

Nice that a lot of you ladies are close to ovulating (or ovulating already) :thumbup:

I'm expecting tomorrow to be CD1 (temp drop today and AF is due tomorrow).

And generally somewhat frustrated these today. I think I had mentioned in this thread that we got this Micra sperm check kit as we had some suspicion that we might have a male factor. So we tried it out yesterday and at first couldn't find any swimmers at all, and after about 1 1/2 hours my DH finally found a few, but only really a few. I know that it's a home kit, and that it has to be repeated anyway, but I feel that our suspicions were confirmed and that we'll have to do an actual SA rather sooner then later. Hopefully January....


----------



## bakingbabe

Have you had hubby try zinc, AuCa? I asked my DH to take it around June and we had an SA in August. Our doc says hubby has great sperm. I think some of that is because of the zinc but I have no real proof. :)


----------



## luna_19

Auca for one I wouldn't completely trust the at home test so don't stress. I think a proper SA for your hubby would be a great thing so you can know for sure.

I don't know how long zinc takes to work but I bought hubby a multi with the highest level of zinc I could find and his SA about a month later was fine :)


----------



## AuCa

Thanks for the advice with the zinc bakingbabe and Luna!!
He's just on "normal" supplements right now, but now that you say that I'll definitely try to get him to take additional zinc.

Yeah, I think he's actually more stressed than I am. I thought it would be better to do an actual SA right away anyway, but you know how men can be...he wanted to figure out things on his own first (I guess to be prepared).


----------



## gypsygirl1018

OH went with me tonight and we got a pink dye test. It was kind of fun including him in that because normally I do everything myself. He even picked out the test he wanted me to use. 

I am testing first thing in the morning and will update everyone as soon as I get the results.


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck gypsy! :)


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I used a FRER. As far as I could tell it was negative. I will post a pic in a few. :cry:


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: *gypsy*


----------



## Veganlily

Oh gypsy :hugs:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

It is definitely possible that it was a chemical. I had and still have a ton of symptoms.


----------



## AuCa

Oh no :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear that gypsy.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gypsy

Please please please don't take this the wrong way but I question whether you are ovulating at all. I'm not an expert by any means but I feel like your charts don't seem to have a clear ovulation pattern. I totally understand that you are waiting to get your insurance sorted out so you can get to a doctor (don't even get me started on how ridiculous it is that people in the US are denied what should be a basic right to medical care if they can't afford it) but I just have seen you get your hopes up many times and used many tests just to be disappointed. I often feel like I'm not sure what to say because on one hand I want to remain positive and cheer you on but on the other hand I feel like I'm just contributing to that disappointment. 

I know as much as anyone here that symptoms mean nothing and that the desire to have symptoms can actually make them appear.

Again please don't take this the wrong way, I really hope you can see a doctor soon that will sort everything out for you :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry gypsy. Must admit I was kind of thinking along the same lines as Luna though, I just didn't want to sound like I was just putting a downer on things for you. I hope you can get sorted soon so you can start getting any help you might need to get your BFP.


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry gypsy xxx


----------



## luna_19

newbie your chart looks really good!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Luna :) not reading anything into it tho cos we've all had great looking charts that didn't bring the result we wanted!!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Gypsy-I also have been thinking along similar lines as bubbles and Luna - I'm so sorry this wasn't it for you, we were all hoping. maybe it's time to see about getting some help? Is there a planned parenthood near you? That could be a less expensive source perhaps? Sending tons of virtual :hugs: to help you through this one.

Newbie - I am hopeful for you although you have had some cruel cruel charts in the past. Mine last month was so misleading so I can relate to not getting too excited until :witch: is actually late.

My body is gearing up toward o but it could easily be another week. We are on a :sex: every day until the new year kick! I think part of our issue, frankly, has been not enough bd in the fertile window-my ovulation varies and is tough to predict and sometimes we miss the best 24/48 hours so we figure this way we won't miss it! Would love to be able to cancel our late January appointment with a specialist.

How's everyone else?? 

:dust: to all!


----------



## bubbles82

Sounds like a good plan Lily, I love stories where people have got their BFP right before fertility appointments and can cancel them! Good luck, really hope this is your cycle and all the effort is rewarded!

Fingers crossed for you Newbie, I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited about your chart, I can never tell from mine how it's going to go til AF is actually due. But for what it's worth it looks good to me too! 

I think I might have ovulated yesterday but won't be convinced until Santa brings me some crosshairs in a couple of days! Got my temp spike this morning. If I have ovulated this will be the earliest since coming off BCP, so quite excited about that even if there's no BFP in it this time. I was expecting things to be even more messed up than usual since what happened last cycle, but maybe the vitex is working some magic and my cycles are finally settling down.


----------



## bakingbabe

My chart is so messed up temp wise so who knows what this month is going to bring! I had some o - like pains on CD5 but that's so early for me. But 97.9 is not an pre-o temp usually...
Like you, Lily, I think we're on a bd-athon til the new year. And maybe longer. ;)


----------



## bubbles82

It will hopefully settle down and make more sense soon baking, I was really worried about how all over the place my temps were at the start of this cycle, they were jumping between pre and post o temps and making no sense at all, but settled a few days before O and fingers crossed the spike is here to stay for the next couple of weeks at least! Still not impressed with how messy my chart looks but as long as I get crosshairs I shouldn't complain!


----------



## luna_19

I should o in about a week. Bd-a-thon starts in 2 days :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, bubbles! My RE said the first cycle might be a little wonky and I think it may be. But we'll do what we can to cover the bases while it sorts itself out. ;)

Luna, enjoy your bd'athon!

Good luck, ladies and Merry Christmas! Lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Twag

I got my +ve OPK this morning at 6.30 with FMU faint line the evening before and now faint lines again after :happydance:

Merry Christmas Ladies lots & lots of Christmas Baby :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Get BD twag, catch that Xmas egg! :)


----------



## Twag

We dtd last night and unfortunately due to work & having to travel to in-laws etc today is looking unlikely but if we cannot fit it in tonight then tomorrow morning is go :thumbup:

We have been following SMEP so doing it every other day since CD8 and then we dtd both CD12 & CD13 fingers crossed

:dust: ladies


----------



## Veganlily

Merry merry Christmas to all who celebrate! I'm so thankful for all the wonderful ladies on this board for supporting us through this roller coaster ride of ttc. I've been on it, like many of you, for far longer than I ever planned, but the support here has made a big difference. Raising a virtual glass to the 2013 grapefruit gang BFP over 30 club!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Cheers Lily, raising a virtual return glass of grapefruit juice over here!

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas, this is my favouritest thread on BnB, I know I joined quite late in but you all made me feel so welcome and have given me amazing support when I needed it most. I also never imagined the TTC journey could be so long or difficult, but I'm glad to have had you all there for company! 

I hope 2013 is good to us all and brings the grapefruit gang baby boom!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck catching that egg twag :)


This is definitely my fav thread too! <3 you all, 2013 is definitely going to be our year


----------



## Newbie32

Merry Christmas girls, I hope the new year brings many many beautiful bfp's for us all xx


----------



## Twag

Merry Christmas ladies :hugs:

Well dtd this morning FF says O today let's hope we caught some Christmas magic :thumbup: now the dreaded TWW 

Have a wonderful day ladies :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I hope you caught that egg twag!

Ewcm started today, merry Christmas to me :haha: hubby's work schedule is questionable this week...hoping o holds off for a few days still...


----------



## zeropatience

Happy Holidays a little belated...I was out of town to visit family but now I'm back!

My dreaded 2WW ended yesterday with a BFN...I thought, why not test on Christmas day, maybe I'll get a BFP...oh well...2013 it is!!

I ran across Fertibella online and I wanted to ask if any of you have heard of it or tried it. It's supposed to increase fertility and online all these women say they only took it for 1 month and got pregnant, but I'm skeptical. I wanted to ask you ladies first.

Also, baby dust for those who are starting the 2WW!


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the Christmas Day bfn that really sucks but I hear a 2013 BFP is all the rage at the moment :hugs:

I have not heard of it sorry :shrug:

So Grapefruit Juice Gang do I have to stop drinking the grapefruit juice after I have O'd? I really like it :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Zp-sorry about the bfn! :hugs:

Twag-drink on, sista!

Not sure whether I've ovulated yet-time and temps will tell. Hope everyone is well-2013 and our bfp's are just around the corner!

:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Twag - it can't harm so if you like it drink on! I've given up coz I may bankrupt myself with grapefruit juice purchases every day! It's a hard habit to break though, I fear I may have to attend GJA meetings (grapefruit juice anonymous!)


----------



## Twag

Ha ha ha :haha: we buy fresh orange juice for every morning anyway so I have just swapped it for grapefruit juice DH likes it too so all good :thumbup: 
I do think it will be hard to give up but hey why do we have too it is good for u full of vitamin c :thumbup:

So not a lot going on here 3dpo I decided this morning that I am not temping anymore as I will just obcess over the temps :wacko: plus I can't be bothered tbh :haha:
So I am v v tired, bloated beyond all belief, boobs are feeling huge & sore, my skin is mental spots and dry patches and itchy too - not symptom spotting just general observations :dohh:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-once I confirm ovulation until about 3dpo I too am planning to stop temping-it drives me mad. Good luck-you are a few days ahead of me!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Vegan when are you planning on testing when AF is due or later?


----------



## bakingbabe

3 weeks post -op and I feel great! Looks like I will o sometime this weekend. :) Good luck to everyone, it looks like a couple of people are looking to o soon too! 

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

sounds like we're going to be tww buddies! :)


----------



## Veganlily

Luna and baking - I think the three of us might indeed end up being 2ww buddies again with twag a few days ahead of us! Twag-I've decided not only no more temping during 2ww once o is confirmed but no more testing either unless I am officially late. Too emotionally loaded and heartbreaking otherwise. I'm trying to keep my cool a bit more than I have been lately, so we shall see how it goes! Good luck to everyone and have fun this last weekend of 2012!

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Looks like we're all still waiting to o :coffee:

Lily I have to say you've got an impressive streak going there ;)


----------



## Twag

Vegan I agree I will not test until I am late at least 5 days!! I do not need the disappointment tbh :hugs:

Happy New Year ladies I hope 2013 brings us all the things we hope for :dust: :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Loving that BD marathon Lily! Hoping that egg pops out soon to join that party!

Happy New Year girls, may the BFP fairy be extremely generous to this thread in 2013! xx


----------



## Twag

WOW that is a marathon Lily :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

I guess it's pretty evident that I really don't want to have to see the fertility specialist in late January huh?? I'll do anything to get out of a doctor's appointment I guess! :blush:

We have missed the "perfect" window too many times in the past and my cycles are wacky so we decided to heck with it - let's dtd daily! It helps that it's vacation time-couldn't pull this off during normal work schedule. We're having fun.... ;)

:dust:

Happy new year!!


----------



## Twag

That is great :thumbup: and I am glad you are having fun with it I really really hope this brings your 2013 BFP :dust: :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Looks like yesterday was the big day for me :)


----------



## Twag

:dust: Luna :dust:

I hope we get some lovely 2013 BFP's on this thread :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Happy New Year everybody! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We just got back from a week-long ski trip which was great. Haven't actually gone back to temping yet, and not quite sure if I will this month. I'm seriously considering skipping it this month (and maybe TTC altogether), as things are somewhat in a limbo before my DH gets his SA done (he did several more home tests in the meantime, not good....). Hopefully he can arrange it this/next week and then we can go from there...


----------



## luna_19

Oh no auca, I hope it's just the at home test isn't accurate. When is he getting it done?

How are my tww buddies? I've got all the usual 3 dpo stuff going on here :dohh:


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> Oh no auca, I hope it's just the at home test isn't accurate. When is he getting it done?

I don't have much hope (we both work in the science/medical field and therefore I doubt we messed up). He's seeing a GP on Friday who will hopefully write the referral for SA and maybe order some other tests. So I'm hoping that we'll have some sort of definitive answer in a few weeks from now.


----------



## Veganlily

Fingers crossed for you auca. I for one still don't trust the at home test and am hoping he has many little swimmers. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? I'm pretty sure I'm 2 dpo but sleeping has been so radically inconsistent that not until tomorrow will I start getting accurate temps again-but cm has dried up and my boobs are tender - classic 2-4 dpo signs for me. I don't think we can keep up the bd-thon for any longer now that we are back to work!


----------



## AuCa

Veganlily said:


> Fingers crossed for you auca. I for one still don't trust the at home test and am hoping he has many little swimmers. :hugs:

We actually just looked at some samples in a microscope (on 3 different days) and we found a total of 3 sperm (in one sample; the other two didn't have any). It wasn't one of those strip tests. I do realize that there is still a slight chance that we somehow messed up but I highly doubt it as I've done quite a bit of microscopy in my life.
Anyway, we'll find out soon. Maybe it is something that can be treated. I am actually wondering if it's stress-related since my DH has a super stressful job. But then I wouldn't know what to do about that....


Fingers crossed for 2013 BFPs for all you ladies!


----------



## bakingbabe

3 dpo here. Yay for tww buddies! I have a weird cramping sensation which is so unusual but it could be from the surgery so who knows? 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## bakingbabe

AuCa said:


> Veganlily said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you auca. I for one still don't trust the at home test and am hoping he has many little swimmers. :hugs:
> 
> We actually just looked at some samples in a microscope (on 3 different days) and we found a total of 3 sperm (in one sample; the other two didn't have any). It wasn't one of those strip tests. I do realize that there is still a slight chance that we somehow messed up but I highly doubt it as I've done quite a bit of microscopy in my life.
> Anyway, we'll find out soon. Maybe it is something that can be treated. I am actually wondering if it's stress-related since my DH has a super stressful job. But then I wouldn't know what to do about that....
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for 2013 BFPs for all you ladies!Click to expand...

Good luck with the SA, auca, hopefully you'll have answers soon!


----------



## Veganlily

Baking-I am having very strong and unusual cramping too! Never had it before but I've got tummy issues (IBS) historically so not getting too excited. Taking one more temp tomorrow to confirm ovulation and then not going to temp or to write down "symptoms" on my chart. Trying to keep things relaxed! Also the earliest I would test would be Sunday the 13th, though ff tells me to test on Monday (not the most convenient day generally nor that specific day - big one at work). We shall see - might take my temp Sunday the 13th and decide whether to test or wait based on that. Just don't want to get optomistic and then heartbroken again...and boy do I despise staring at those bfn's hoping/squinting for a line.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, that is too strange that we both having cramping, I hope that is a good sign for us both! Does it come and go? Mine feels very strong for a few moments and then lets up and then comes back. 
I didn't temp today cause DH woke me up before the alarm cause he had to take our kitty to the vet. :( I think I'll stop temping by this weekend cause temping later in the cycle is so stressful to me!


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry about the kitty-hope its ok. Yeah that's what mine are like but died down today. I am a huge advocate of no temping once you're certain you've ovulated-too stressful! When will you test or will you wait until officially late?


----------



## luna_19

what's wrong with your kitty?

It's weird about the temping after o...I stopped for a few cycles but I have this weird go with the flow thing going on now so I sleep well, temp, and don't stress...it's really weird!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck to all in the TWW!
Hope your cat's ok baking?


----------



## Veganlily

OMG bubbles your chart is killer... When are you testing?

Luna-you and baking and I are all 2ww budies after all-I think you and baking are bothat 4dpo, I'm at 3 (I think).

Good luck to all!


----------



## luna_19

I know a secret about bubbles' chart ;)


----------



## bubbles82

I've had a few faint positive tests since 11dpo, but being very cautious about it all after what happened last cycle. It's still early as AF isn't due for another 4 or 5 days, not even told DH. Mostly just been ranting about it all in my journal!


----------



## bubbles82

luna_19 said:


> I know a secret about bubbles' chart ;)

Lol Luna I missed your post there!


----------



## Veganlily

Whaaaaaaaatttttttttttt????!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh wow, bubbles!!! keeping my fingers crossed for ya!! How exciting!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, ladies, for all the concern about my kitty. The vet says he's okay (for the moment) but they did a bunch of blood work and we'll get that tomorrow. He's now classified as a senior cat so they are doing a lot of tests. 

Lily, so weird! My cramping has been lighter today but it's def still there. Doc said I could have a wonky cycle as all the endo heals but by my temp it seems like I o'ed. I was def worried I would o late or not at all. 
I'm so glad we're all together, I love tww buddies! :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck bubbles keeping everything crossed for you :dust:

Good luck ladies in the TWW :dust:

10dpo today & I woke up just feeling out this month :shrug:


----------



## Veganlily

Hng in there twag-you're in the hardest part!


----------



## Twag

AF is due Sunday I dunno just think she is going to show!!

My non-SS for today are: crampy/twingy feeling, queasy feeling, weeing a lot, Bbs are huge, v light pink/brown cm (tiny amount), cervix v high, v hard & closed and this feeling of being out :shrug:
Normal pre-af for me at this point - spotting, skin breakout, lower back ache, bloating, irritale/PMS monster :shrug: none of these yet!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Sounds good twag, really hope this is it for you! Had the same kind of signs myself and was convinced I was out this month but just got a BFP on a digi this morning at 13dpo, so you're still in the game, hope you're next!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Bubbles H&H 9 months :happydance:

What were your symptoms?


----------



## Twag

OK so just had to pee for like the 100th time this morning and pad is clear and no pinky cm when wiped :shrug: plus I found myself welling up :wacko:

Still feel out tho :shrug:


----------



## bubbles82

I was trying so hard not to symptom spot as I was convinced I was imagining anything that might be symptoms. I've not really had anything major, but had an obvious dip at 6dpo which suggested implantation, and looks like that's what it was as I stated with a slight crampy feeling shortly after that, maybe around 7 or 8 dpo, which got stronger but not painful or anything, just felt like some kind of activity down there, various twinges in the ovary area, a few headaches and on/off waves of slight nausea. Plus my boobs started becoming sore around 7-8dpo too which never went away, this is always a giveaway for me as I never get sore boobs but nausea and headaches aren't that unusual for me. 

I only noticed increased urination yesterday but than I also seemed more thirsty yesterday so that could explain it, and I had slight backache a couple of times but not that noticeable if I hadn't been looking out for it.

No smell/food issues so far, and no obvious CM changes or implantation bleeding/spotting.

Are you waiting for AF and trying not to test? A FRER would likely show up for you now if you have all those symptoms and are only a couple of days from AF being due, not that I want to be a POAS pusher as I normally try avoid it! I'm still 4 days off AF being due though and have got BFPs on a few different tests over the last few days.


----------



## Twag

I am waiting for AF and hoping not to test until I am late I just do not want to see a BFN :nope:
AF is due Sunday so not long to wait now I guess :shrug:

Congratulations again :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks chick, I totally understand wanting to wait as I'm normally firmly in that camp, I hate seeing BFNs too. I had a big stash of cheapy tests which were too tempting though and when I saw a squinter on one of those I had to go get some FRERs! Will keep everything crossed for you, not long now :)


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-that spotting/tinged cm sounds VERY promising!!

Bubbles-thanks for telling us your signs - those posts are so helpful. Many many congratulations to you and fx'ed for the stickiest of beans!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Twag

Thanks Lily you think?? You don't think it is too late being 10dpo? :wacko:

I agree seeing new BFP cycle symptoms is very usefull :thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Wow congrats bubbles!! :hugs:
Praying for everyone in the TWW!! Come on BFP's!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 dpo!


----------



## Twag

Veganlily said:


> Twag-implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 dpo!

I have read that but my LP is 11 days it just seems to close to me :shrug:

Is cool cycle 5 it is and if AF shows Sunday then my fertile window is whilst we are away in the Cotswolds for the week :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Loving the news, bubbles! And I am so happy you hear you felt weird cramping and twinges cause that's my symptom! Well, mine and Lily's. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Twag, you're not out til she shows so don't give up hope!


----------



## AuCa

Congrats bubbles!!
And all fingers crossed for everybody else in the TWW!!! (I'm lagging behind significantly as usual, still one week to even ovulate)

DH was at the doctor's today and got bloodwork and SA booked. Unfortunately he couldn't get an appointment before 2 weeks from now, but in the longrun I guess that's not too bad.
Now I'm wondering if I should get myself checked out as well already, or if I should wait until he gets his results. We haven't been TTC for super long, so I'm not sure if my GP would take me serious right now (but then we are in our 30s and there is most likely a problem, so maybe she will...)


----------



## luna_19

There's no harm in asking. I brought it up to my Dr around 8 months and she was really nice about it made a plan of when to start testing.

I had a really promising sign yesterday! Ff has me at 5 dpo but I'm quite sure I'm 6 MAYBE 7 today :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hello ladies!!!!!

I've been on Holidays and very limited online time, and have fallen pages and pages behind!!!

Hope everyone is having a great start to 2013 and can't wait to see the bfp's rolling in! Bubbles I have everything crossed that this one is sticky!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Hello ladies!!!!!
> 
> I've been on Holidays and very limited online time, and have fallen pages and pages behind!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great start to 2013 and can't wait to see the bfp's rolling in! Bubbles I have everything crossed that this one is sticky!!!

Welcome back, newbie!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> There's no harm in asking. I brought it up to my Dr around 8 months and she was really nice about it made a plan of when to start testing.
> 
> I had a really promising sign yesterday! Ff has me at 5 dpo but I'm quite sure I'm 6 MAYBE 7 today :)

Yay, Luna! :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks baking ;)

What was your promising sign Luna? Really hoping this new year brings us all good luck!


----------



## bakingbabe

AuCa said:


> Congrats bubbles!!
> And all fingers crossed for everybody else in the TWW!!! (I'm lagging behind significantly as usual, still one week to even ovulate)
> 
> DH was at the doctor's today and got bloodwork and SA booked. Unfortunately he couldn't get an appointment before 2 weeks from now, but in the longrun I guess that's not too bad.
> Now I'm wondering if I should get myself checked out as well already, or if I should wait until he gets his results. We haven't been TTC for super long, so I'm not sure if my GP would take me serious right now (but then we are in our 30s and there is most likely a problem, so maybe she will...)

It can't hurt to ask, auca. If you already suspect something than you could tell them if they seem hesitant.


----------



## luna_19

hey newbie! :)

Ok yesterday afternoon I had some light red/pink spotting just one time just when I wiped. I never, ever spot, not even before af. Of course now I've got myself all excited...


----------



## Newbie32

Ooooh Luna that is VERY promising!!!!! Fx for you hun!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Luna - omg!!!!! I know that would be a HUGE deal for me too. Omg!!

Newbie-so good to see you been wondering about you.

Baking-how are you feeling?

Twag-keep us posted girl!

Bubbles-you also keep us posted

Acua - so glad you're getting closer to some answers.

As for me - happy the weekend has arrived! 

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Good to be back lily! Was great to have a holiday tho, needed it after such crazy times around and before Christmas!

Seriously looking forward to some fabulous 2013 bfp's!!!

Luna when are you testing?


----------



## Twag

Sounds good Luna

AFM - woke feeling wet & crampy thought AF had arrived for sure nope not here :shrug: less spotting than yesterday :shrug: still think she is coming will keep u posted

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag- do you normally spot? Your symptoms sounds really good. Also I think it's possible you ovulated two days later than your chart currently indicates which would make you only 9dpo? Just a thought...

Newbie - glad you got a break!

AFM...my plan was/is to stop temping to keep hope at bay but it was right next to me and I couldn't stop myself...:shrug: At least I'm not charting symptoms though!


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm feeling okay, the cramping is still here more off than on but the few moments it's here are noticeable for sure! Lily, are yours still around?


----------



## Veganlily

Baking-mine are more intermittent now than at 2-3 dpo. But because of my ibs my tummy very frequently talks to me! So it's hard for me to know - like I would never be able to separately identify ovulation pain because I get so many aches and cramps as a general proposition. Don't mean to make it sound worse than it is - my ibs is under good control and most of my cramps on the majority of my days are not really painful. These are different than any others I've ever had though which is why I'm a little bt curious...


----------



## Twag

Hmmm u think?? We will find out tomorrow I guess :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

twag I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Twag

Hmmm interesting idea FF when I changed to opk monitor put it at that date :shrug: if :witch: doesn't show tomorrow then I will know for sure so sign of her yet still :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Baking-mine are more intermittent now than at 2-3 dpo. But because of my ibs my tummy very frequently talks to me! So it's hard for me to know - like I would never be able to separately identify ovulation pain because I get so many aches and cramps as a general proposition. Don't mean to make it sound worse than it is - my ibs is under good control and most of my cramps on the majority of my days are not really painful. These are different than any others I've ever had though which is why I'm a little bt curious...

Mine are too, they are more of an immediate pinch and then they are gone. I did notice that they were located more on the right lately. Totally weird. I noticed that my pains are lower than my incisions so I'm wondering if it's something else. However, he did remove all sorts of endo so the pains could be the tissue healing. 
I hate the tww. And it doesn't help that ANOTHER fb friend announced today. And I'm so freaking cold, I have a sweatshirt on and am cuddled under a blanket and my hands are frigid!

Ok, rant over. :) I promise, I think.


----------



## Twag

AF didn't show this morning as she always does and no sign of her :shrug: no spotting anymore (pad i have on is clear) nothing when I wipe either!
Been having some cramping & backache mainly in my left on & off all day & been feeling queasy all day

Still think she may show though so trying not to get my hopes up

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Twag said:


> AF didn't show this morning as she always does and no sign of her :shrug: no spotting anymore (pad i have on is clear) nothing when I wipe either!
> Been having some cramping & backache mainly in my left on & off all day & been feeling queasy all day
> 
> Still think she may show though so trying not to get my hopes up
> 
> Good luck girls :dust:

Good luck to you, twag! Hope the :witch: stays away.


----------



## Veganlily

Oooooh twag this is getting more and more exciting. Will you test tomorrow??


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck twag!!

Luna your chart is looking awesome too!

So hoping for more bfps very soon!


----------



## Twag

13dpo no sign of the :witch: no spotting woke up with the taste of blood in my mouth, crampy emitting mainly from left side on & off, sharp pain in left boob earlier!

I will hold off testing until 16dpo as then it has to be a bfp right?? :wacko:

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag you sure do have a lot of patience, I'm impressed! Please keep us posted. Good luck for the start of your weeks, ladies!


----------



## Twag

Not so much patience I am just scared of seeing a BFN :wacko:


----------



## zeropatience

Hello ladies,

I want to be more present here in the forum but I don't know how it works very well, so I wanted to ask for your help. I noticed that some of you post your temp chart at the bottom of the post. How do I do that? I use FF to chart my temp...
Another question. I want to start a journal but I couldn't find the "journal section" in FF. Could someone pls walk me through it?
Thanks for the tech help!

As for what really matters, I'm waiting for O. I started temp'ing last month and I wasn't sleeping well for a couple of weeks so I could never temp at the same time everyday, so FF might have told me I O'd on a diff day than I actually did. I think this week is my fertile window, so DH and I are planning on BD'ing every other day. I'm also OPK'ing twice a day to see if I catch the LH surge and can pinpoint O. 

I feel that it's so much effort to figure out when O will happen, and it turns out to be a guessing game! What happened to science being able to track these things? I didn't think it'd be so frustrating to TTC. I mean, all my life I've heard "If you have unprotected sex you'll get pregnant!" One of the biggest lies I've been told by society ever. Sorry, I'm a little bitter right now...

For those on the TWW: baby dust!!


----------



## Newbie32

Oooh twag so exciting!!! I can't wait for you to test!

I got pos opk last night and peak cbfm this morning so hoping for a spike tomorrow!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Zeropatience if you go to ff in the upper right corner there is a sharing tab where you can get the code to share your chart, copy the BB code and paste it in your signature then preview it to see if it works.

Journals are part of this site just go to the ttc section then the ttc journals and start a thread, you can copy the link once you've made the journal and paste it in your Sig too :)


----------



## Veganlily

Zp-what Luna said! Can't wait to see your chart. And I totally agree-I thought I'd be pregnant month one.

Luna and baking - how are you feeling? My "symptoms" in this 2ww have been WAY less than normal...who the heck knows if that could actually be a good sign? I'm trying to stay super mellow. I go on vacation to a warm place late next week, so if AF shows I will be having many tasty rum cocktails! So there's a bright side.

Newbie - go get 'em girl!

Bubbles - how's it going??

Twag - are you really making us wait 3 more days?! Just kidding (sort of), I'm proud of you.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## bubbles82

Well done waiting Twag, hope you're rewarded at the end!

Lily - cocktails sound good but hoping you won't be allowed them!
It's going ok thanks, still nervous, still doesn't feel real, still testing every day, still not booked an appointment with my doc!


----------



## luna_19

nothing out of the ordinary to report. I'm thinking that spotting was just my reproductive system playing a horrible joke on me :(


----------



## Veganlily

I doubt that very much Luna! Bubbles-it will feel real soon I'm sure!


----------



## AuCa

Just wanted to say that I'm still having my fingers crossed for you ladies! :thumbup: (and I am too very impressed that you haven't tested yet; I definitely do not possess that kind of will-power :blush:)


----------



## Twag

14dpo no sign of the :witch: yet :shrug: I woke in the night face. Soaking with sweat & feeling like I wad going to be sick :sick: shook it off went back to sleep but kept on waking up feeling sick still feel neauseas this morning struggled to drink my grapefruit juice! Other than that just a dull ache really :shrug:

Sorry holding out till Friday I just still think she will show :dohh:

Good luck ladies charts are looking good :dust:

Bubbles I am sure it will sink in soon :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Oh twag still killing me here but I get it ... But ... Friday?! Can we negotiate a deal for Wednesday or something?? :)


----------



## Twag

:haha: No I think Friday I mean it is only 2 more FMU's away :thumbup: I just want the best possible chance of not seeing a BFN!! :wacko:


----------



## Goldfish

Hi again ladies! Sorry I haven't been on for ages, but been really sick and on holidays. I've just read the past few posts and *CONGRATULATIONS Bubbles*!! Also *good luck Twag* for testing day!

AFM, AF was very late - I couldn't bear to test and see a BFN. I didn't "feel" pregnant (whatever that feels like), so kept waiting. Yesterday was 18dpo and I started to feel a little hopeful - surely I can't be that late?? But unfortunately AF showed up this morning at 19dpo :(


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry goldfish about AF and about being sick. It's good to see you back here though! :hugs:

Ok twag, I can attempt patience since you leave me no other choice!


----------



## Twag

Sorry AF turned up so late Goldfish :hugs:

See stories like that are what scare me into not wanting to test early - I am getting sick of this limbo not know if AF is going to show or what is going on but I am also so scared of seeing the BFN :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Oh Twag - didn't mean to scare you with my story, it was just my choice not to test. You should go with whatever feels right for you :)


----------



## Twag

No you didn't I am scared to test anyway which is why I am trying to leave it as long as I possibly can I guess :shrug:

What is your LP normally? :hugs:


----------



## zeropatience

Thanks Lily! I tried to get the code into my signature but the forum thingy told me I need to have 5 posts before I can have a signature...So, I'll write some more.:winkwink:

Twag-all my fingers are crossed for you!

FF gave me the cross hairs today saying I O'd two days ago. But these past few days I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep well anymore, so I'm not trusting my temps. I think my fertile window is this week, so I'll try to get good sleep and see if the temps change.


----------



## Twag

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Goldfish

Twag said:


> No you didn't I am scared to test anyway which is why I am trying to leave it as long as I possibly can I guess :shrug:
> 
> What is your LP normally? :hugs:

My LP is usually 13-14 days -but last cycle was 18 days (according to FF)! I don't know if it's because I actually ovulated later than I thought, or maybe because I've been so sick it messed up my natural cycle? Our bodies are so unpredictable eh!


----------



## Twag

Mine is 11 days so 14dpo now :wacko: good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Nothing new to report here. Cramping has died down to intermittent pinches throughout the day, especially when I move a certain way. Nothing else even normal to report. 

Good luck, twag! And sorry about the :witch: goldfish. :hugs:
ZP, good luck catching the eggy sometime this week!
And bubbles, love the new profile pic. it's so adorable!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks baking! Feels a bit like tempting fate but got to start being more positive I think, too scared for a ticker still, little steps!

Hope you're all ok girls, fingers still crossed Twag! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope nobody minds if I jump in...I'm 32 and TTC my #1. This is my first cycle and I'm 3dpo. Just looking for some support of ladies more my age...there are some awesome ladies on here...but many are 21-26. Hard to compare things to a 23yo! lol, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi LillyTame, welcome! :wave: I'm 32 too. 
I'm 9 dpo so a little ahead of you. We've been trying for a while but it's our first cycle after surgery. Good luck to you!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi bakingbabe,

Geez! Everyone is ahead of me :sulk: lol I few other ladies I talk to are 7,8,&9dpo!


What kind of surgery did you have?


----------



## AuCa

LillyTame said:


> Hi bakingbabe,
> Geez! Everyone is ahead of me :sulk: lol I few other ladies I talk to are 7,8,&9dpo!


Welcome :)

Nah, I'm the one who always seems to be behind everybody else (not day-wise as I'm only CD18, but yet waiting to ovulate....) 

And I can definitely relate to wanting to chat with women who are of a similar age :winkwink: (I just turned 33 about 2 weeks ago).


----------



## luna_19

the way it usually works around here is that we are all generally divided into two groups, tww and waiting to o :haha:

:hugs: goldfish, isn't it just awful when your body teases you like that? I made it to 17 dpo once, got a bfn and had af show at 18 dpo

I had a big temp drop today which is weird because I usually don't drop at all until af shows...making me wonder if I'm actually 11 dpo today and she will be here tomorrow :S


----------



## Newbie32

Fx not Luna!

Twag I am also waiting with baited breath!!

Welcome Lilly!

Auca when do you expect to o? I just had my temp spike today so should get ch's in two more days....


----------



## AuCa

Newbie32 said:


> Auca when do you expect to o? I just had my temp spike today so should get ch's in two more days....

Typically on CD20, hence in 2 days from now. However I haven't had EWCM so far which I usually do at this point in time, so might be later this cycle. I just came down with the 2nd stupid cold in the last 2 months, so wouldn't surprise me if I'd ovulate late :wacko:


----------



## bakingbabe

LillyTame said:


> Hi bakingbabe,
> 
> Geez! Everyone is ahead of me :sulk: lol I few other ladies I talk to are 7,8,&9dpo!
> 
> 
> What kind of surgery did you have?

LillyT,
How long are your cycles usually? 

I had a lap and a hysteroscopy done about a month ago. My RE found stage 3 endo and some polyps that were interfering with my tubes. Fun stuff. But the surgery wasn't too bad and the recovery was pretty easy so I guess I can't complain too much. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> the way it usually works around here is that we are all generally divided into two groups, tww and waiting to o :haha:
> 
> :hugs: goldfish, isn't it just awful when your body teases you like that? I made it to 17 dpo once, got a bfn and had af show at 18 dpo
> 
> I had a big temp drop today which is weird because I usually don't drop at all until af shows...making me wonder if I'm actually 11 dpo today and she will be here tomorrow :S

That's weird, Luna, could it be implantation perhaps? :) Don't give up hope, girlie!


----------



## Veganlily

From one lily to another, welcome lillyt!


----------



## luna_19

bakingbabe said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> the way it usually works around here is that we are all generally divided into two groups, tww and waiting to o :haha:
> 
> :hugs: goldfish, isn't it just awful when your body teases you like that? I made it to 17 dpo once, got a bfn and had af show at 18 dpo
> 
> I had a big temp drop today which is weird because I usually don't drop at all until af shows...making me wonder if I'm actually 11 dpo today and she will be here tomorrow :S
> 
> That's weird, Luna, could it be implantation perhaps? :) Don't give up hope, girlie!Click to expand...

I would LOVE if that was it. If anything this month has been very different from other months...that's a good thing right? :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

AuCa - Hi! Happy Belated Birthday! 


bakingbabe - I'm not sure of my cycle lengths yet....this is my first month charting and just generally keeping track since stopping depo in Nov. I haven't even had a full flow AF yet, but I had spotting and OV pain that matched up. Everything seems to be moving along nicely though...judging by OPKs, OV pain, and that spotting right when AF was due.

Glad to hear you found out and cleared out what was wrong...now FX'd for your BFP!


Hi Veganlily :hi:, TY! :flower: Your chart looks very promising! :dust:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Lillytame I agree it is nice to speak to ladies of a similar age it is hard to relate with some that are so much younger at times!

Good luck girls charts all looking good - Luna the dip isn't below the cover line so try not to worry too much :hugs:

AFM - 15dpo no sign of the :witch: but I still think she is going to get me so still holding off I just feel like I will get my hopes up test and then she will show so just waiting it out really :shrug: see what the week brings


----------



## bakingbabe

I was once 5 days late and when I decided to take the test, :witch: showed her face so I understand your hesitance, twag. It can be so heartbreaking.


----------



## Twag

Exactly this is what I fear so I am just waiting it out :coffee: I firgure the longer it is the better the result especially as she is always on time :shrug: but I do not want to tempt fate! and what will be will be I guess nothing I can do to change it now too late :wacko:

Good luck girls 2013 BFP's are coming your way :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

So a quick poll: When do you test?

I'm on a couple POAS addict threads :blush: because I was expecting to want to test asap but here at 3-4dpo, I'm quite calm and am actually not looking forward to testing just because I don't think this is my month :nope:. The other issue with testing early is I want to avoid knowing that I had a chemical. I would hate to test positive early and then a week later negative. Has that ever happened to anyone? I've just read that chemicals happen in the first couple weeks and are somewhat common.


----------



## Twag

That happened to me 1st month ttc I tested a day early 10dpo got a bfp then by 13dpo gone :( (11day LP)
So now I will never test early I am 15dpo today no sign of AF but still not tempted to test & I am 4 days late & always on time 

Some people can handle the POAS addiction & still be ok seeing bfn that keeps them calm I am not one of those people 

:hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I don't test until after AF is due because of all the issues brought up. Even now, at 10 dpo, I am not remotely thinking of testing until next week. I can't handle the stark white bfn. But I've also been trying for over a yr and find it harder and harder to have AF show. 

I think I'm getting a head cold now. :(


----------



## Veganlily

My testing varies from not at all to starting at 11dpo - I've been convinced before that I was pg and totally shocked at the stark white bfn. Have learned better now and plan to try to wait until ff tells me to test (1st day of missed period - 14 dpo (I have a 12-13 day lp). I'm 9 dpo...not at all tempted yet! But I also think I'm out this month because of lack of what I imagine would be my symptoms. Who the heck knows though!


----------



## luna_19

So I was right about ff being 2 days off on my o date :(


----------



## LillyTame

luna_19 said:


> So I was right about ff being 2 days off on my o date :(

Awww :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Luna, hugs Hun x


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - :hugs: AF sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LillyTame - hello! :wave: I don't test very often, and never before 12dpo or 13dpo. Like Luna and baking, I don't want to face a stark white BFN - so now I don't want to test till AF is late (and even when it's late, I'm still too scared to test!)


----------



## LillyTame

I hope I can be as strong as you ladies and not test till AF is due or later. At the very earliest I wont test till 10dpo :thumbup: Ok...maybe 9dpo :dohh:


----------



## Veganlily

Luna - noooooooooooooooo!! Are u sure it is :witch: and not spotting????

Lillyt-thread rule is no testing before 12dpo!! :)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## horseypants

i was addicted to the strips until this cycle and i've seriously backed off even testing for ovulation. we've been taking it super easy this time - hardly even done any :sex: so it'd be silly to bother testing this time anyway.

i intro-ed myself on here ages ago i think, then lost track of the thread, but i'm looking for a group like this. i hope it is ok that i am somewhat randomly piping up now. i've had two losses and have been trying for two years. i am trying for child #1 and am 34.

i really have been getting pretty down about the whole thing lately. this cycle is ridiculously long and it is my third cycle on clomid - so it kinda looks like the stuff isnt working for me and may even be having an adverse effect on ovulation if that's possible.

i recently starting seeing a repoductive endicrinologist. i'm happy the doctor is on the case but i'll be paying out of pocket for his services, so though i could call up and ask for meds to speed up af's arrival, i'm in no rush. i have to figure out how to pay for a saline sonogram as that and hsg are planned for the coming cycle. i'm supposed to call and set up appointments cd2ish and who knows when it will come. i had like one spot today - weird - it didnt really seem like the start of af. i am hoping it was ovulation, even that may be wishful thinking. sorry so long winded :)


----------



## LillyTame

@Veganlilly

What, what, what?! :saywhat: Somebody please *whisper* :help:

Lol...ok...I will try to abide by the thread rule :blush:

Um, are there any other rules I should know about :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi horseypants - like the name :winkwink:

Welcome back to the thread! And best of luck on your journey :dust:
I noticed how long your cycle is...I got frustrated just looking! Sending you lots of patience hun :flower:


----------



## Veganlily

Lillyt-nope that's the only "rule!" If you break it we will still love you but don't do it!!

Welcome back horseyp!


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, I'm so sorry. Do I remember you have a hsg this cycle? I hope that helps you, I hear wonderful things about people getting preggo after it. 

Welcome back, horeseypants!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Lillyt-nope that's the only "rule!" If you break it we will still love you but don't do it!!
> 
> Welcome back horseyp!

I think we've all broken it at one point or another. ;) Or at least I have back in the day. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

horseypants said:


> i was addicted to the strips until this cycle and i've seriously backed off even testing for ovulation. we've been taking it super easy this time - hardly even done any :sex: so it'd be silly to bother testing this time anyway.
> 
> i intro-ed myself on here ages ago i think, then lost track of the thread, but i'm looking for a group like this. i hope it is ok that i am somewhat randomly piping up now. i've had two losses and have been trying for two years. i am trying for child #1 and am 34.
> 
> i really have been getting pretty down about the whole thing lately. this cycle is ridiculously long and it is my third cycle on clomid - so it kinda looks like the stuff isnt working for me and may even be having an adverse effect on ovulation if that's possible.
> 
> i recently starting seeing a repoductive endicrinologist. i'm happy the doctor is on the case but i'll be paying out of pocket for his services, so though i could call up and ask for meds to speed up af's arrival, i'm in no rush. i have to figure out how to pay for a saline sonogram as that and hsg are planned for the coming cycle. i'm supposed to call and set up appointments cd2ish and who knows when it will come. i had like one spot today - weird - it didnt really seem like the start of af. i am hoping it was ovulation, even that may be wishful thinking. sorry so long winded :)

I hope the RE helps you, horsey.


----------



## luna_19

Most definitely not spotting :(

I'm HOPING to have my hsg this cycle, I have my specialist appt tomorrow morning and will be requesting it, had my ultrasound yesterday, haven't heard back about it yet 

Hey horseypants :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck with the specialist appt, Luna.


----------



## Twag

Luna - so sorry about the :witch: showing I hope the hsg helps :hugs:

:hi: horsey pants :hi:

AFM - 16dpo no sign of the dreaded :witch: yet still not tempted to test either I just so scared of seeing a BFN I guess! :wacko: no symptoms either :shrug: I just feel normal & calm


----------



## Twag

:witch: found me :cry: I am devastated so is DH - we think it is another chemical :cry: tbh I am not sure what to do now :wacko: thinking maybe go to the doctor check if there is anything wrong with my LP!


----------



## Veganlily

Oh twag I am so so sorry. I definitely think a doctors visit might help. I know some women use baby aspirin to help the bean stick, maybe that would be an option for you? I am sending many many virtual hugs your way.

Luna - grrrrrrr. Please let us know what happens with the specialist - we are all thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

So I've had a huge dip today. Either AF is coming today and I was totally off on my o date (it's lower than usual even on day 1 of AF), or my temp reading was wacky or...could it be implant? I've never had a dip before. 10dpo seems late for that to me. I'm suspecting AF and a charting error-will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Twag

Vegan I hope it is not the evil cow bag :witch: and it is wacky temp or Implant :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-lol!!


----------



## AuCa

Oh no Twag :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Luna - I also hope your specialist appointment will be useful. Were you referred to a fertility clinic or just a specialist doc? (just curious since I'm trying to mentally prepare for this, and you are in CA as well)

AFM - CD20 and still "low" on CBFM, and no signs of ovulation. Lovely. I blame it on the stupid cold I have (and the whole stress with my DH; can't wait to have the actual objective SA results, but that'll still take a while).


----------



## zeropatience

Twag- I can't believe the ::witch: got you!! I'm sorry...

Luna-I hope espec appt is enlightening and helpful!

For those of you on the TWW, :dust::dust:

I still don't trust FF's predicted O date since OPKs have been neg so far, so DH and I are BD'ing every other day until Saturday, which would be predicted O date if I have an LP of 14 days (I haven't been charting long enough to know for sure yet). I'm still hoping to get a pos OPK in the next few days. Ladies, pls cross your fingers for me! This marathon of BD'ing every other day for 10 days is wearing me out.....


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: twag

lily I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!

Auca it's just a gyno which apparently around here is a referral only specialist. At least this is all still covered by msp, I'm pretty sure we will have to pay for everything if we ever end up at a fertility clinic.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Luna we are cycles buddies :thumbup:

Good luck ladies in the TWW and waiting to O :dust: 

Come on Spermies & Eggies we have some lovely Mummies & Daddies waiting here for their Little Precious Ones :dust:


----------



## luna_19

yay cycle buddies!


----------



## Twag

Your a day ahead but I don't think that matters lol :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

:dust:


Twag said:


> :witch: found me :cry: I am devastated so is DH - we think it is another chemical :cry: tbh I am not sure what to do now :wacko: thinking maybe go to the doctor check if there is anything wrong with my LP!

:cry::hugs: Stupid bi...I mean witch :growlmad:



Veganlily said:


> So I've had a huge dip today. Either AF is coming today and I was totally off on my o date (it's lower than usual even on day 1 of AF), or my temp reading was wacky or...could it be implant? I've never had a dip before. 10dpo seems late for that to me. I'm suspecting AF and a charting error-will keep y'all posted.

From what I read implantation on "average" is 6-12dpo...so 10dpo is in that window! FX'd for implantation!


----------



## Goldfish

Twag - :hugs:

Lily - that dip looks promising!!

Horsey - hello again! :hi:


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh darn, I popped in and was disheartened to see the :witch: showed her face, twag!

Oh lily, I hope it was an implantation dip! 

Luna, I hope the gyno appt goes well. Waiting to hear what they said.

Afm, I'm 11 dpo and just waiting til the weekend to see what it holds. Working on my patience. :) Still have some cramping off and on, interesting.


----------



## luna_19

so appointment went well and hsg is booked for Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

No :witch: yet but I'm breaking out and just feel its around the corner. We shall see! This is what I get for temping when I said I wouldn't after confirming o...serves me right!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> No :witch: yet but I'm breaking out and just feel its around the corner. We shall see! This is what I get for temping when I said I wouldn't after confirming o...serves me right!

Boo! Stay away :witch: !!!


----------



## Veganlily

Baking-yours looks great! When might you test?

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I gave up on my chart for the month so we'll see. I'm trying to be patient and realistic but it's so hard!!! I'm 12 dpo tomorrow ( I think?) but I won't test until Monday at least. I'm one of those who hate testing! :)


----------



## Veganlily

Smart-I swear I'll stick to that too next month (assuming there is one). I stopped checking off symptoms at least. I'm having those twinges too but trying not to read too much into it!


----------



## luna_19

How long is your lp normally baking? At least one of us needs to get a bfp this month!


----------



## bakingbabe

I think my lp is 14 days. My guess is I'll know one way or another by Sunday. It's weird but I always seem to start on the same day of the week, Sunday.


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies there has to be another BFP this month :dust:

I am going to temp all cycle from now on I think it might help with the whole being in limbo thing & not getting hopes up :wacko:

Omg the :witch: is being extra mean so much pain & so heavy :(


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-that's why I kept temping too-I decided tracking temps (but not symptoms) actually kept me feeling less stressed, not more, esp because temps are predictive of AF coming so don't let my hopes get too high when they start plummeting before she's here. I'm sorry you're in pain...be good to yourself and maybe have a special cocktail when you are feeling better!

Xoxo


----------



## Twag

Yeah that is what I am doing from now on temping all the way through but I am not tracking any symptoms at all not on here or on FF :nope:

I am going away for a week on Saturday with DH to a little cottage in the Cotswolds so I will be away from BnB I think that will help me recoperate and relax for next cycle :thumbup:

Good luck ladies :dust:

x


----------



## Veganlily

I'm out - another low temp and that means :witch: will be here within hours. I'm not surprised on one hand and on the other I'm really sad. For a few hours yesterday and in the middle of the night I had myself convinced it was implant. I've changed my chart to opk detector rather than manual override because I must have ovulated a bit earlier than I originally thought. No matter bc we dtd but I want my charts to be accurate given our visit with a specialist next week. I strongly suspect IUI will be the suggestion bc of dh's sperm motility issues.

I'll be checking in here from time to time but I too go on vacation next week for a week to a warm tropical spot - I guess this means rum punch for me! We see a specialist the week we return, so I will be popping by and giving updates and checking in.

Baking - it's up to you now to get us a BFP this weekend!

Twag - happy vacation to you as well and good planning!

Luna - looks like we will be cycle buddies again-hope you're feeling ok. :hugs:

To all waiting to o or more newly in the 2ww - :dust:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: massive :hugs:

Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

Sorry to all those who AF has shown her ugly face for, I really hope there is some more luck on this thread very soon!

Good luck baking, everything crossed for you!

Anyone else due to test soon?

I hope you're all well x


----------



## Veganlily

Good to see you bubbles - been stalking your journal for that lovely progression!

Twag-we are headed to the Caribbean a week from today!

Xoxo and happy Friday to all!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Lily, hope you have a fab holiday, very jealous over here!


----------



## Twag

Very jealous of your week in the Carribean we are going to a little cottage in the Cotswolds

Have a great time :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily, hope you have a great vacation :)


----------



## Goldfish

Lily :hugs: Hope your time away takes your mind off things!

Twag - enjoy your break in the Cotswolds!

AFM, I made an appointment to see the Dr next week and I'm going to ask for a referral to a fertility specialist. I've now done blood tests (showed I ovulated but progesterone a bit low), seen my endometriosis specialist (intravaginal ultrasound showed that my endometrioma has started to grow back on one of my ovaries), and hubby's had an SA done (all good! yay). I'm on cycle 12 now and frankly, I'm getting scared that my endometriosis is getting worse and every day I'm feeling more and more guilty that my body's failed us - can see how much DH really wants a baby as much as I do. I'm afraid I'm not coping with this TTC thing very well at the moment!


----------



## luna_19

That's great you will see a specialist goldfish! Things seem to move quite quickly once you do :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the specialist :dust: :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Caribbean, nice!!!! :thumbup: 

Goldfish - sorry to hear that you are not doing so well right now. Hopefully a visit with the specialist will bring some more clarity.

AFM - very confused. CD21 and first "high" on CBFM (and not other signs of ovulation yet), but my temp seems to be rising :shrug: I think I'm ovulating later this cycle bc I've been sick, but it's really confusing that my temps went up the last 2 days. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it goes down again.


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - some people don't have a temp dip for ovulation, they just have a gradual rise - maybe that's what happening to you too? Is your CM getting more watery or like egg white? If yes, then that's also a good sign of impending O, so good luck!

Oops, maybe I need to clarify - I'm not seeing a fertility specialist next week, I'm just seeing a regular GP. In the UK public health system we need to see a GP first in order to get a referral to a specialist. Then hopefully once I see a specialist things will get rolling :)


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> Auca - some people don't have a temp dip for ovulation, they just have a gradual rise - maybe that's what happening to you too? Is your CM getting more watery or like egg white? If yes, then that's also a good sign of impending O, so good luck!

No, that's the strange thing - no CM at all, no ovulation pain, no sore breasts or anything like that. I think I know my body pretty well, and I can usually tell when I'm about to ovulate since I get all these things very consistently (my skin usually also breaks out right before O).
That's why I think that my rising temps from the last 2 days are a fluke (body knows it usually ovulates around CD20 but hasn't quite realized yet that it didn't??? :shrug:)


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies :coffee:

How is everyone doing? Any non-TTC plans for the weekend? We try to go snorkeling at least once over the weekend...it's great and I'm not even that good of a swimmer! A couple weekends ago we swam right next to dolphins! That was amazing!

As for TTC - I THINK my chart is looking triphasic...or maybe I'm just hopeful lol. Any chart experts out there want to check out my chart and confirm or correct my thinking? Opinions always welcomed :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Well damn, Lily! I'm glad you are seeing a specialist when you get back, things move quickly once you get there! Enjoy your vacation, I'm jealous! Although it is 70 degrees here atm so I guess it's not too bad. :) 

Enjoy your vacation, twag! And have a cocktail (or two) when you're feeling better. 

Auca, I break out just before o too and now last night I got a zit right where I usually have one during ovulation. Totally weird and annoying!

LilyT, I am no expert on chart reading, sorry!


----------



## Newbie32

Gosh I was hoping to pop back here to some good news of bfp's! Instead that horrible witch has struck again. I'm so sorry twag, I was so hopeful for you. I hope you can get in to see the fs quickly after getting your referral! I think there are a few of us now who have cracked over the 12 month mark. It's not an easy one to digest, so in glad to hear you are going too see someone who should be able to help!

Lily did the witch stay away? 

Baking are you our next bfp hope? Out thread certainly can use some :dust: at the moment! 

Auca I hope that egg comes to play soon! 

And Lilly, I think you need three high temps from 7dpo for ff to call your chart triphasic, hopefully yours stay up there!!!!

Hi to everyone else, i hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, enjoy your holidays girls!!


----------



## Veganlily

Thanks for your kind words everyone-AF still hasn't shown but there's no way she's not on her way with my two temps below cover-just a waiting game now...I do hope things will happen fast once we see a specialist...I hope at least.

Lillyt-your chart could go triphasic but you're not there yet-need temps to stay up like that for a few days in a row-very good luck to you and I'm jealous of your living in Hawaii!!

Baking-hope the zit is good news!


----------



## horseypants

thank you all for the warm welcomes 

zomg, i missed 6 pages of updates in two days :) that's what i like to see ;) catching up....


----------



## horseypants

twag, i'm sorry, i hope you are off to the cottage for a dreamy weekend

lilly, your chart looks good for sure

twag and lilly, that's why i temp too. it takes some of the uncertaintly and overanalysing out of the equation for me. it is amazing ive been able to keep up with it, because i was never a morning person!

goldfish, hang in there, i hope you get to see the gp and get a referral soon too though. that sounds like a good step to take.

luna, good luck on wednesday. i'm supposed to have an hsg when i start a new cycle too. please tell me how it goes. also, i guess we have increased chances of our bfp afterwards so :dance: i actually have seen a few girls on here get a bfp after the hsg.

hi newbie, thank you! i'm going back and forth editing this post since i havent learned people
s names yet :) :wave:

.....oh dear :) i've gotten my lillys all mixed up. let me stop for now. just know i'm reading updates and wishing you all the best xo


----------



## Newbie32

Welcome horsey :) I must have missed your post!


----------



## bakingbabe

Veganlily said:


> Thanks for your kind words everyone-AF still hasn't shown but there's no way she's not on her way with my two temps below cover-just a waiting game now...I do hope things will happen fast once we see a specialist...I hope at least.
> 
> Lillyt-your chart could go triphasic but you're not there yet-need temps to stay up like that for a few days in a row-very good luck to you and I'm jealous of your living in Hawaii!!
> 
> Baking-hope the zit is good news!

Hard to think that a zit could be good news but I'll try to think of that way. ;)


----------



## luna_19

I'm glad I'm not the only one that breaks out right around o time! It's actually one of my most reliable symptoms :blush:

horseypants I will definitely report back, I've heard the hsg can be anywhere from uncomfortable to very unpleasant but I'm sure it's nothing like squeezing a tiny person out of my lady bits which of course is the ultimate goal! :haha:
I've also seen so many people get a bfp right after, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's not really working...

lillyt I agree you need to wait and see if you continue to have higher temps. And of course a triphasic chart doesn't necessarily mean anything, I've had a few myself. Good luck :)

Hey newbie you're back! Looks like we're still opposites :)


----------



## Veganlily

aaaaaannnndddd...here's the :witch:

Good thing? I had some delicious wine tonight!

:dust: to all for more success this cycle. We WILL get our 2013 BFP's, friends.


----------



## LillyTame

Veganlily said:


> aaaaaannnndddd...here's the :witch:
> 
> Good thing? I had some delicious wine tonight!
> 
> :dust: to all for more success this cycle. We WILL get our 2013 BFP's, friends.

Oh no! :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily


----------



## bakingbabe

So sorry, Lily. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lily I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

Yep Luna, back to opposites for us! Fx this hsg does the trick and it's bfp time for you in this cycle!


----------



## luna_19

I find it fascinating that every once in a while I have a longer or shorter cycle so we even out again :haha:

Did your hubby ever have his SA done? Are you planning on heading back to see your doctor soon or just keep trying for a while?

ok I'm officially excited/nervous for my hsg and this upcoming cycle!


----------



## Newbie32

Nah he hasn't yet Luna.....he talks about it, then goes quiet and doesn't go get the referral! I'm sick of asking about it....have had a really flat miserable couple of weeks and am tempted to tell him we will stop trying until he is willing to follow thru with it! He is so desperate to have kids, yet won't do anything about it! V annoying...

I'm excited for you too! After more than a year you really do deserve that bfp Hun, I'm hoping we all get them soon!


----------



## luna_19

That's really frustrating :hugs: 
I honestly thought it would be like that with mine, I made the initial appointment for him but he did everything else on his own. I hope he comes to his senses soon!


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks Luna, yeah I hope he does too! Doing my head in!


----------



## AuCa

That sounds really frustrating Newbie :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope for you guys that he'll come around eventually (I get it, it's a tough topic for them; but men also gotta realize that in the end it affects both people, not just them).
My DH had his blood tests done today (LH and testosterone), should get the results next week.

Other than that my body is still on strike re ovulation, oh well.
But we adopted a bunny today :happydance::happydance::happydance:, so it's been a good day! Still has to be neutered, but we can pick him up next Wed. Very excited :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

How fun AuCa! :bunny: It never once crossed my mind that you would have to spay/neuter them...learn something new everyday!


----------



## AuCa

LillyTame said:


> How fun AuCa! :bunny: It never once crossed my mind that you would have to spay/neuter them...learn something new everyday!

We got him from the animal shelter, and they neuter/spay all their rabbits (once you adopt them), it's one of their conditions.
I used to have rabbits when I was younger, and I'm excited to have one again :) I would love to have cats, but DH is allergic :growlmad: So we have 2 hamsters and a bunch of fish. And now our new addition, Mr Bunny :happydance:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks auca....I think this ttc stuff is really starting to put a lot of strain on our relationship....maybe a break is the answer...I'm just not sure!

V exciting re the bunny! I love animals :)


----------



## luna_19

Exciting about the bunny! (although I have to say anesthetizing rabbits is definitely one of my most hated job duties :haha:)


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie - hopefully dh won't end up needing a SA bc maybe you are pg this cycle?!

Lillyt-your chart is looking very good to me...fingers crossed for you.

Auca - congrats in the bunny and how are you doing in your cycle?

Baking-how are you doing and are you testing tomorrow??

Luna and twag - how are my cycle buddies feeling?

As we approach the one-year mark I'm glad we made the fertility specialist appointment. I do suspect something is going n with us. Could be as simple as dh's motility issues, but will be glad to have some input. The clinic is known for being very good and successful so I am hopeful that whatever is done happens quickly-I am ready! I predict IUI but will keep you updated for sure.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends! Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, I'm hanging in there. I have some light cramping this morning but nothing else so I'm just waiting to see what happens. I'll keep you all updated. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck with your appointment lily. Have you had any of your testing done yet? Just because you haven't been successful doesn't mean there is something wrong, look at us, all tests perfectly normal and 15 cycles later we're still waiting for the perfect sperm to meet the perfect egg (as the specialist I saw the other day put it)


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls, just popping in to say hello, I'm still wishing hard for BFPs for you all very soon :)


----------



## horseypants

Luna, that's a good idea. I am going to try making the appointment for mine. Newbie, mine is seriously dragging his feet on the SA. I have told him repeatedly this stuff is fifty fifty but he says, I've gotten u pg twice, which is a good point to a degree - but it is still 50/50. Another excuse for him is we have to pay out of pocket. 

Lily, hugs, I had some drinks last night too. Cheers to that.

AuCa, congrats on the bunny and I hope you o soon <3

Luna, I gotta know why anaesthetizing the rabbits is tough.

LilyT and baking, your charts are looking great.


----------



## luna_19

Well for one I am terribly allergic to rabbits so if I don't wash my hands well enough then touch my face or eyes I will suffer for the rest of the day, also surprise surprise rabbits don't like being gassed and tend to be big freaks about it. Once I had a death grip on this one bunny as we gave it the gas and finally I felt it relaxing so I loosened it just a bit and bunny decided that was the ideal time to launch himself onto the floor! Luckily he didn't get injured.


----------



## bakingbabe

No good news from my end, girls. :witch: arrived late this morning. Honestly, I'm kinda okay with that considering I knew this month was going to be a wonky cycle because of the bc pills, surgery, and recovery. Hoping this AF will reset my body (I'm wondering if I didn't have a strong o) and this new cycle will lead to a bfp.


----------



## bakingbabe

From the looks of it too, it may not be as painful as previous AF's. I guess that's an upside to getting rid of the endo.


----------



## luna_19

oh baking that sucks :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

*Luna*, you're about 4 days ahead of me but we can still be cycle buddies. :) 
*Lily* and *Twag*, I'm not too far behind you guys now. But I think you have longer cycles than I do? 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

yay cycle buddies!
I started taking a B complex this month so maybe I won't have another 23 day cycle :)


----------



## Goldfish

Baking and lily :hugs: hopefully that will be the last AF for a good loooong while! ;)
Auca - maybe the bunny will be a good omen...!

This weekend I've started the grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil routine again in the hopes to get more/better CM. Sometimes I wonder if I should just be more "relaxed" about it all but I can't bear the thought of not trying stuff either!


----------



## AuCa

Bakingbabe - sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:

Goldfish - lol, true. Never thought about it that way but makes sense :) Maybe I'll finally ovulate when we can pick up our bunny (they just called and said tomorrow, surgery schedules changed, yay).

Luna - still excited about your HSG?

AFM, still no change. No ovulation has happened yet, and now I'm thinking that this cycle will be a complete waste as DH is having his SA next Monday which means that he'll have to abstain for a few days, which is probably exactly when I'll ovulate. Lovely.


----------



## luna_19

That happened the month mine had his SA too :dohh:

I'm super nervous/excited! 2 days! And then bd-a-thon starts the day after :)


----------



## LillyTame

Goldfish - how often do you drink the grapefruit juice...I'm just starting to hear mention of it a lot lately. I don't recall getting EWCM at all this cycle so was thinking of trying the grapefruit next cycle.


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, baking :hugs:

...i'm feeling like this cycle's a waste for me too. today i finally had a twinge of impatience and i wonder whether to go to the doc and complain af is taking too long. I guess they tell you to take bc pills for about a week and then stop to bring on flow right?

in other news, i stopped using shampoo and am now washing my hair with water and baking soda, followed by diluted apple cider vinegar which strangely is working really WELL

i tried the grapefruit juice and then stopped when i got paranoid about vitamin c. i heard that if you take a TON of vitamin c after o, it can make it harder for implantation to take place.


----------



## bakingbabe

horsey, I thought there is a drug to bring on AF that's different than BC? I'm not sure of the name but I think they can give you something to stop the long cycles.


----------



## luna_19

provera


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, Luna, I couldn't think of the name! :)


----------



## luna_19

The fact that I know proves I spend way too much time on this site :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: baking, hopefully your body was just sorting itself out and this is your month!

We seem to have quite a few of you who's cycles have matched up at the moment!

Auca ill keep everything crossed that your eggy holds on a little longer until after the sa so you can get some bd in!

Horsey sorry this cycle is so hard for you :hugs: 

No news from me, dh has been away for work for a couple days so I've just been enjoying the peace and quiet, although I've managed to catch his flu before he left which is not fun!


----------



## Goldfish

LillyTame said:


> Goldfish - how often do you drink the grapefruit juice...I'm just starting to hear mention of it a lot lately. I don't recall getting EWCM at all this cycle so was thinking of trying the grapefruit next cycle.

Here are some of the things I've read about (and tried) for EWCM - can't tell you which ones seem to work as sometimes I try more than one thing in the same cycle :) Good luck!

1. Grapefruit juice for more CM, make sure it's NOT from concentrate. I drink a big cup of it every day starting around CD3 or so (I'm not really sure when you're supposed to start it, but I figure at least a week or more before O day should do it?!). 

2. Cough mixture that contains "guaifenesin" as the active ingredient (check the label of different brands) - this is supposed to thin your CM, as opposed to making more. 

3. Evening primrose oil (EPO) - take 1000 mg to 3000 mg per day, but stop after O day! Suggest starting on a lower dose of 1000 mg for one cycle, and if that doesn't work, go up to 1500 mg or 2000 mg.


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - good luck for the HSG and BD-a-thon ;)

Newbie - hope you feel better soon

I have my GP appointment tomorrow - determined not to leave the GP's office till I get a referral or somehow get things moving!


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> I have my GP appointment tomorrow - determined not to leave the GP's office till I get a referral or somehow get things moving!

Sounds like a great plan :thumbup: Good luck! And keep us updated :)


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck goldfish!


----------



## Veganlily

Go goldfish go!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, goldfish!


----------



## horseypants

yes, good luck :)


----------



## Goldfish

Thanks ladies :) Well I spoke to the GP, who was really nice (if not slightly clueless) after I told him that I was worried about endometriosis getting worse and my hormone levels (CD3 oestrogen level slightly high, and 7dpo progesterone slightly low). He agreed to refer me to a fertility specialist - just have to wait 2 days for him to sort out some admin and then I can book an appointment online. PHEW!! So relieved to get things moving. Hopefully this means if I don't get pregnant naturally in the next few months then I have some chance to have fertility treatment! Only in TTC land could someone be excited about being referred...!


----------



## Newbie32

Great news goldfish! I hope you're able to get an appointment quickly!


----------



## LillyTame

Goldfish said:


> Thanks ladies :) Well I spoke to the GP, who was really nice (if not slightly clueless) after I told him that I was worried about endometriosis getting worse and my hormone levels (CD3 oestrogen level slightly high, and 7dpo progesterone slightly low). He agreed to refer me to a fertility specialist - just have to wait 2 days for him to sort out some admin and then I can book an appointment online. PHEW!! So relieved to get things moving. Hopefully this means if I don't get pregnant naturally in the next few months then I have some chance to have fertility treatment! Only in TTC land could someone be excited about being referred...!


:thumbup: Another step forward :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Great news goldfish :)


----------



## bakingbabe

great news, goldfish, hope you can get an appt soon!


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> He agreed to refer me to a fertility specialist - just have to wait 2 days for him to sort out some admin and then I can book an appointment online. PHEW!! So relieved to get things moving. Hopefully this means if I don't get pregnant naturally in the next few months then I have some chance to have fertility treatment! Only in TTC land could someone be excited about being referred...!

Nice, glad to hear that!! :hugs:
Ya I know, I feel the same way. Wish I could just refer myself, lol.


----------



## Veganlily

Auca - you should have some test results pretty soon right?

Goldfish - way to be assertive!

Lillyt - how are you feeling? You're close to testing time right?

Horsey-such a long cycle but it looks like you ovulated, right?!

Newbie - I know you've had some very evil misleading charts with dips and triphasic patterns before and AF has shown but I gotta say that this one looks very promising...how are you feeling?

Luna, Twag and Baking - how are my cycle buddies doing? I don't anticipate ovulating for 2+ more weeks so just chilling on my end. Had a very unusually short and overall light period this time (only 1 heavy day)- I don't know if that means anything or matters but it was nicer than normal at least! Vacation in 4 days and fertility specialist upon return - we filled out mounds of paperwork over the weekend to prep and I will be printing out all my lovely charts since march as well. Fun times! 

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Veganlily - Hi! I broke the rule and I tested already! :blush: With that dip I had I was feeling pretty hopeful...but I got a BFN on my IC and a stupid evap on a blue dye, wont be buying those any more. I also had another dip in temp this morning...so I'm losing hope, but not out till the fat lady sings.

(My temp is up on my chart because the first temp was earlier then usual and I was so disappointed I made myself go back to sleep then re-temped...but I don't have much fate in the 2nd temp since I had already been up)


----------



## bakingbabe

I hope tomorrow's temp looks better, lillyt. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

lillyt, fingers crossed for you.

Goldfish, yay! That went well and now on to the next step. 

Lilly, vacay then the awaited fertility specialist appointment. Sounds really good.

I don't actually know if I did ovulate though it is cool that ff thinks so :). I feel like I may have tricked my chart by turning on the heater and temping in a slightly different spot under my tongue. I will know in about a week. It might be a relief to get af. Then I get to set some doc's appointments too.


----------



## Newbie32

Not feelin it lily! My chart seems to think it's some cruel game every month!

Fx for you lillyt.

Have a great holiday lily!!!


----------



## Goldfish

AuCA - haha, hope you get your BFP very soon so that you never have to think of getting referred ;)

Lily - glad that things are moving along for you, looks like we are in a similar boat in terms of waiting to see a fertility specialist as a next step!

LillyTame - maybe you've just tested too early? Wait 2 or 3 more days and test again if no AF...

Horsey - hope FF was right and that you did O!!

Newbie - I think your chart's looking good too, FX!

I got an appointment with the fertility clinic today, but it's 6 weeks away (wish it was sooner, but it was the first one I could get on the NHS)!


----------



## LillyTame

I sure hope so Goldfish, FX'd.

Glad you got an appt, Sometimes you can ask them if they have a waiting list for cancellations and that will get you in earlier...or even call once...or twice a week to check for cancellations. Just be really nicey-nice about it with a twinge of worry in your voice lol.


----------



## luna_19

Hsg is done, it really wasn't that bad. The doctor told me one tube is definitely open and he needs to review the x-rays to see about the other one :( I have a follow up with the specialist next Thursday so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: Luna

I'm glad you were able to get an appt, goldfish. 

good luck auca, lilyt, horsey, and newbie! 

Lily and twag, I hope you are enjoying your vacays! 

AFM, I'm waiting for :witch: to leave. :( She's been brutal this month.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh Luna hopefully the results come back ok! Big :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Lily - no results from blood tests yet and SA is on Monday

bakingbabe - ugh, hope AF will leave asap!

Goldfish - yeah, a BFP would be nice, but for that I'd need to ovulate first, lol. Waiting really sucks. Hopefully you can still get in sooner, Fx'ed!

Horseypants - FF thought I already ovulated too, but I took that out since I just know I didn't. But I hope you really did!

I'm CD27, still nothing. My longest cycle so far (well, in the last few years) has been 40 days, which would put the latest ovulation date to CD 28 (12 day LP). But I don't even have EWCM yet, no ovulation pain, nothing. I'm getting slightly worried that this cycle will be anovulatory. If it is, do you ladies know when I could even expect AF to arrive? :wacko:


----------



## bakingbabe

I hope the test results come back okay, auca!


----------



## Twag

Hi :hi: ladies sorry I have been AWOL I have been in a little cottage in the Cotswolds in the snow with no phone signal or internet access but I am home now tbh it has been nice not worrying about ttc!

Grapefruit juice starts tomorrow we have both been taking prenatals & I have been temping although later than normal just when I wake up but I am jot bothered as early still! AF was long & painful this cycle :grr: the big O should be next Wednesday but will start opks Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

Twag, welcome back! 

Baking, sorry af is a biotch. I hope she leaves for nine months or so.

AuCa, good luck to your OH on the SA. Any funny stories - do not forget to share. I bet once mine finally gives in and does his part, there will be plenty to giggle about. I last threatened to set the appointment for him if he doesn't get it done soon. ...I hate waiting for o : (. Seriously at this point I just want to believe I did even though I suspect it didnt happen. It also could have been "weak ovulation" as my doctor put it once. That's why she put me on clomid, but like you, my cycles used to be no more than 40/42. 35/37 was the norm. -And look what's happened post clomid. Arg!

LilyT, I broke the rule too this morning. I did an ic and then gave myself line eye squinting at the thing. Last time I did this, I had myself convinced it was the start of something and was mistaken. I doubt I even o-ed this time so it's madness really.

Goldfish, hopefully the 6 weeks flies by and you are pg by then anyway. These things have a funny way of happening I hear.

Luna, you have some good news :hugs: and hopefully the doctor will come back with more and alleviate your worrying! This stuff is so trying on our patience : (.

Hi newbie <3


----------



## luna_19

AuCa does your hubby just get to do his thing at home then bring it in? That's what mine did...I guess it was kind of awkward because I came home from yoga while he was in the bathroom but other than that it all went smoothly :)

A friend's hubby had to do it at the fertility clinic and now every time he drives by the building he thinks about how he jerked off there :haha:

Goldfish that's great you got in relatively quickly. I had to wait about 6 weeks too but was actually really excited because twice before I've had to wait almost a year for a referral to a dermatologist so was expecting something like that!

horseypants is this your first clomid cycle? I think your temps look like you o'ed :)


----------



## horseypants

It is my third! The first seemed not to work and the second was a weird flukey looking short one. Are any of you on these pills? I am supposed to switch to femara once af arrives.

LOL about the memories whilst driving by the clinic. While we were at our clinic for the first appointment, I noticed the music was strangely loud. It took me a while to realise why that might be. :rofl:


----------



## AuCa

Horseypants - "weak ovulation"? Hmmm, never heard of that. I wonder if was "weakly ovulating" too then :coffee: 

Luna - he has to "perform" at the clinic, poor guy. His GP told him that he could "bring his wife to help" :haha:, but honestly, I'm not going to take time off work to accompany him to the lab. He's a big boy. As far as I know the lab is where the local fertility clinic is, so I hope he won't refuse to go back there if that'll be necessary for us, lol.


----------



## luna_19

that's funny they told him that :haha:
I was going to offer to help mine along if he needed it but it was kind of a weird thing to offer so I never did.

horseypants unless I get lucky this month I will be joining you in clomid land next month...not really looking forward to it as I've heard there are lots of side effects :(


----------



## Veganlily

My man did his sa collection at home and let's just say I totally helped to warm him up ;)

Vacation begins tomorrow!


----------



## horseypants

AuCa said:


> Horseypants - "weak ovulation"? Hmmm, never heard of that. I wonder if was "weakly ovulating" too then :coffee:

Yeah this has me thinking up all kinda scenarios. Annoying. I might ask her to explain it next time I see her.

As far as Clomid side effects, honestly, other than the even longer cycle, they aren't that bad. The worst has been lots of what feels like o pain (not noticeable unless you become really conscious of it) but that could be the long cycle too really. I take it before bed and it seems to make my temps higher toward the beginning of the cycle, but meh, who cares. There were a few mornings I woke up on the sweaty side but nothing disturbing. Maybe you want to try femara instead? I've heard there are fewer side effects with it - who knows ;).

Lily, yay for vacation :) I want to help warm my man up but he said it is already too weird and he thinks it will be awkward. I think my OH might be a lesbian. :rofl:


----------



## Goldfish

LillyTame - yep, was thinking the same thing! Going to ring the fertility centre to see if I can get an earlier appt :thumbup:

Luna - hope the other tube was just having a 'spasm' and isnt really blocked - I read once that sometimes that happens during the HSG...

AuCa - I had an anovulatory cycle a few months ago, but it was a short cycle (only 2 weeks!). Hope you O soon

Horsey - Try and wait a few more days before testing again, FX!

Lily - enjoy the holiday!


----------



## luna_19

I think weak ovulation is when your corpus luteum is kind of crappy. I'm sure I've had it happen a few times, I have two charts where I only had an 11 day lp and my temp dropped at 10 dpo when usually it stays up right until af. I thought clomid was supposed to help with that though...

yeah I've read that it can sometimes be a spasm if the blockage is right at the uterus, will have to wait until next week to find out.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm out :witch: got me...but on a happier note, I should be able to test on Valentine's day! :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

sorry lillyt - but vday does sound like the perfect day for good news of this nature ;)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lilyt


----------



## AuCa

Sorry LillyTame :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for your input Goldfish! My CBFM went back to "low" today, so I'm really getting the feeling that this will be anovulatory (I'm already on CD 28). In that case I just hope AF will show rather sooner than later...


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry lillyt :hugs: and you too auca :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Auca and LillyTame - :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really don't think it actually matters that I didn't ovulate, to be honest. DH did another sperm test (this time not the microscope one, where we already found 0 to max 3 sperm) yesterday - the one with the test lines; and it turned out negative as well (which means that there is less than 20mil sperm cells in the sample). So every home test we did so far pretty much confirmed that we most likely have a significant male factor issue.
Right now I'm just waiting for his SA results. That way we can take the next necessary steps....


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck with the sa results auca, hopefully they are better than you're expecting or there is a solution that brings your bfp closer xx


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: lilyt and auca


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies,
Have not been around for a while... Work took over in September especially having new management. Had kind of resigned myself that it wasn't going to happen and then I had a massive shock last weekend.

All I can say I did differently was that it was Christmas hols so I was relaxed, there was lots of partying! 

I wanted to say a big thank you to you girls for being so supportive and kind and that I wish baby dust to you all and hope to see you in the forum with preg pilot and mrs cheznek soon xxx


----------



## Twag

:hugs: lillyt & Acu :hugs:

Congrats Loukachu H&H 9 months


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Lou :)


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies how are we all doing?


----------



## luna_19

Just waiting to o...i?m guessing yesterday or today. Hubby's work hasn't been cooperating so not much bd so far but he is home tonight :)


----------



## Twag

snap I POAS OPK at around 1pm and almost +ve so I have had to move our BD pattern forward to tonight, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and possibly Friday!

Hope we catch these eggs :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

luna_19 & Twag FX'd for you guys! :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Fx'ed for you!!

DH had his SA in the morning, so now waiting for results (hopefully by the end of the week/beginning of next week).
And I'm waiting for AF :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

Still waiting to o, probably sometime later this week. Bd-a-thon has begun. ;) 

Good luck catching the eggy, *luna* and *twag*!

Good luck on the sa, *auca*!


----------



## luna_19

Are you temping this month baking?


----------



## horseypants

good luck auca!


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Are you temping this month baking?

Nah, not this month. I'm taking a break from it. Trying for a stress free bd-a-thon this month. how's not temping going for you? :)


----------



## luna_19

Great! I'm relaxed :)
Are you going with every other day bding? Even though the specialist said every 2-3 days is plenty I'm still feeling worried about the time between Saturday am and tonight :/


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck catching those eggs girls!!

Fx for good results auca x


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Great! I'm relaxed :)
> Are you going with every other day bding? Even though the specialist said every 2-3 days is plenty I'm still feeling worried about the time between Saturday am and tonight :/

We are actually thinking about 2 days on, one day off, from cd 10 - 20. DH does not want to go back to the fertility specialist! ;) :blush:

I think the swimmers can live up to 5 days so I imagine it's fine if you do it every 2 -3 days. I think they key is being relaxed about it like that's possible. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: newbie. Boo to that meanie :witch:


----------



## luna_19

oh newbie :hugs:

well I'm HOPING I haven't o'ed yet because hubby is home until Wednesday at least so we'll get a few days in a row :sex:


----------



## Goldfish

Loukachu - wow, congrats to you!! We needed to hear a BFP on this thread!

Luna, Twag, Baking - good luck catching that egg, I'm also waiting to O any day now (but no noticeable EWCM for me, boo!).

Luna - please tell me how you manage to get so many days of EWCM?? I've tried grapefruit juice, cough syrup (guaifenesin) and EPO in different combinations, but with varying results!

AuCa - FX for the SA results!

Newbie - :( :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I wish I had a secret, I don't by any means have tons of it all day or anything, I usually get a big glob after a bm (sorry tmi) but will feel all slippery throughout the day. I do take robutussin to help it along too.


----------



## Twag

Good luck girls catching the eggy :dust:

Sorry Newbie :hugs:


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

I noticed several of you aren't temp'ing this month...I'm curious to see how that goes!!

AF showed up yesterday night and the cramps and lower back pain are awful today!!! I have some errands to run but I still need to find a way to get out of bed to take more Ibuprofen first...

I guess the whole things starts again for me and lillyt.....We've got to catch those eggies this month!!!
:babydust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry the :witch: showed up *zp*. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: zeropatience

Definitely didn't o on cd12 so I'm still in the game :) follow up specialist appt in 2 days :/


----------



## LillyTame

zeropatience said:


> I guess the whole things starts again for me and lillyt.....We've got to catch those eggies this month!!!
> :babydust:

FX'd! :dust:


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> : follow up specialist appt in 2 days :/

Stupid waiting....:wacko: I hope your appointment will go well!
Do you remember how long it took you to get your SA results back? DH think that we'll get it this week, but I have my doubts about that.

Sorry AF showed zeropatience :hugs::hugs:


----------



## luna_19

They have to do the actual SA within 2 hours of him providing his sample. I was at my Dr a day or two after and she already had his results. Can you get the results online? We can here but hubby didn't want to make an account or we could have had them the same day.


----------



## AuCa

Oh wow, so maybe we will get the results really soon (I guess depending on how fast the GP looks through his labs), thanks!
No, I don't think we can get anything online here.


----------



## horseypants

zeropatience and newbie, sorry. :friends:


----------



## luna_19

AuCa said:


> Oh wow, so maybe we will get the results really soon (I guess depending on how fast the GP looks through his labs), thanks!
> No, I don't think we can get anything online here.

well I hope you can get them quickly, waiting for test results is the worst, especially when you know the results are in!


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies! I know I don't post on here much but have been a thread stalker. I always promised that I would post when On here if I got a BFP in the effort to give others hope. It always helped me to see someone who is over 30 get a BFP- especially when they has been LTTC. I just got my BFP on Friday so i know its still early and I had a m/c in the past so I am on pins and needles- but so far so good! Just wanted to pop in here and share a success story and spread some :dust::dust:


----------



## luna_19

yay kmae! :happydance:

I was wondering how you were doing :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Kmae said:


> Hi ladies! I know I don't post on here much but have been a thread stalker. I always promised that I would post when On here if I got a BFP in the effort to give others hope. It always helped me to see someone who is over 30 get a BFP- especially when they has been LTTC. I just got my BFP on Friday so i know its still early and I had a m/c in the past so I am on pins and needles- but so far so good! Just wanted to pop in here and share a success story and spread some :dust::dust:

thank you hun! and congratulations to you! wishing you a H&H 9months


----------



## bakingbabe

yay *kmae*!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Kmae said:


> Hi ladies! I know I don't post on here much but have been a thread stalker. I always promised that I would post when On here if I got a BFP in the effort to give others hope. It always helped me to see someone who is over 30 get a BFP- especially when they has been LTTC. I just got my BFP on Friday so i know its still early and I had a m/c in the past so I am on pins and needles- but so far so good! Just wanted to pop in here and share a success story and spread some :dust::dust:

That is fantastic news Kmae!!!! I'm so happy to hear :happydance: Yay old cycle buddy! :yipee: 
:hug:

Hope it's a very sticky bean this time!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Kmae H&H 9months

Sorry about AF zp :hugs:

Good luck catching the egg girls :dust: :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Congrats Kmae, great news! (and thanks for sharing!) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

OK girls so what do you think are my chances :wacko: today is CD14 I had a positive (well for me) OPK Monday since then complete -ve OPK's (stark white) CM was EWCM Monday since then WCM but *TMI* I think residual from BD - We DTD Monday & Tuesday but they were a struggle as DH has a horrific cold and last night could hardly breathe and almost passed out!! So no more BD going to happen :nope:

So when will I or do you think I have Ovd and are we even in the slightest covered??

Thanks :flower:


----------



## bakingbabe

I think you should o 12-36 hrs after the positive opk so two days in a row from the opk should be good. Looking at your chart, I think cd13 is a good guess for your o date based on your temps.


----------



## luna_19

I agree :)


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies DH is a snotty whinging thing he has the "Man Flu" :dohh: so no more BD for us :nope: oh well


----------



## luna_19

Man flu is always so dramatic :haha:


----------



## AuCa

I'm really getting impatient these days :wacko: :growlmad:
Tried to get DH to call his doc about SA (I'm sure they already have the results and just haven't looked at them yet), but he refused (I think because he doesn't really want to hear them).
Usually I would get AF today, but since this cycle is a total disaster, nothing is happening of course. I keep having on and off ovulation pain, wondering if I have a cyst...ugh.

I'm ok waiting when I know that I don't have a choice, but since I know that we are so close to at least some answers (DH) I'm having a really hard time being patient :wacko:


----------



## Veganlily

Yay kmae and Lou!!!!!! SO SO happy for you both ladies - sticky dust to you both. :)

I'm loving vacation warmth sun and rum and yesterday got something I've literally never had before-streaky spotting with Ewcm yesterday-never ever ever had this before-early ovulation?! We went right at it near the beach :blush:

Sorry to those who got af and good good luck to those trying to catch the egg or in the 2ww. I'll be on more next week when we are home and after we see the fertility specialist on the 29th.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

AuCa guys are so strange! Mine was supposed to book an appointment to go over his results and never did! My doctor did mention his SA was fine when I went a few days after but other than that we didn't hear about the results until I saw the specialist and asked if he had his results. Then when I told hubby he was like "oh good now I don't have to go in" :dohh:
He is supposed to go in for a follow up blood test (not fertility related). I gave him the form but I'm just leaving it at that, I doubt he'll go.


----------



## Twag

:grr: men are odd creatures :hugs:

Vegan go girl at dtd near the beach I Ovd early this cycle too should be cd14/15 but was cd12 :shrug: glad you are enjoying your holiday very jealous of the sun & rum :devil: 

Good luck ladies waiting to catch the egg & in the TWW :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Ya seriously :wacko::dohh: 
I was chatting with a friend, and she told me that her husband had a surgery and refused to go for his follow-up appointment. Same thing with my dad - fell when he went skiing but didn't tell anybody until my mom noticed that he didn't walk properly. She dragged him to the hospital, and obviously he had a fracture.
When they have a little cold they act as if they're about to die, but when they have something serious they refuse to do anything about it.

Lily - sounds awesome! Enjoy the rest of your vacation!

Oh, and FF gave me a CH all of the sudden, but I know it has to be wrong. It gave me a crosshair earlier already, so I switched from "advanced" to "research" detection. That took it off again, but now it gave me another one. Think I'll have to manually override it.


----------



## luna_19

lily I always wish we would do something crazy like :sex: at the beach but my hubby is so not into it :dohh:

AuCa that is weird, where did it put your ch? It really doesn't look like you've o'ed yet based on your temps :( Have you had your appointment yet? Did you ask about this weird cycle?


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> AuCa that is weird, where did it put your ch? It really doesn't look like you've o'ed yet based on your temps :( Have you had your appointment yet? Did you ask about this weird cycle?

I switched the detector back to "advanced" and that took it out again. Funny how I have to go back and forth to take the stupid CH out. It put it on CD19. Which is when I would usually expect to ovulate, and I think my temps rose a bit for 2 days and then went down again (guess I geared up and it never happened?).
Yeah, I'm 100% sure I did not ovulate. Stupid FF.

I didn't actually make an appointment. My DH's doc is supposed to call once he has his results, and was then going to refer us. We have different family docs, kind of complicated (well, in reality DH still doesn't have one here).
Anyway, my idea was that DH's doc would refer us to a fertility clinic if the SA results show what we think they will show. I feel like it doesn't make sense for me and him to do things separately. Once his doc calls I'm going to go to see him together with DH and can hopefully get him to give us the referral I want...


----------



## luna_19

that is frustrating :hugs: I hope they call with the results soon!


----------



## horseypants

:witch: <--is here and she ain't playin. i am glad and getting on with scheduling SA for him and HSG and saline sonogram for me. my cycles tend to be pretty long but maybe by some miracle, i will eventually end up in the 2ww with some of you <3


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry for the :witch: horsey but happy that testing can now begin!


----------



## AuCa

It's nice to be able to do things, so I'm happy for you! Good luck with arranging all the appointments :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: horseypants


----------



## LillyTame

:hugs: horseypants

Plans! I love having clear plans in place :thumbup: FX'd!


----------



## luna_19

well HSG results were fine, the doctor that did it was just a dink and made me worry for an entire week

come on post HSG bfp!


----------



## AuCa

Got all my fingers crossed for you Luna! :thumbup:

I'm still frustrated..still haven't heard from DH's doc and still no news re my cycle. And another pregnancy announcement from one of our friends' today (it's their second). Moreover we have to plan our trip to visit my brother in law and wife this weekend, to see their 2month old son.
It's funny, but my mood goes from being happy for them to being super annoyed and frustrated, depending on the day/week/month.


----------



## horseypants

Whew, Luna - thank goodness! Come on bfp :dance:

AuCa, hang in there. Frankly, I don't envy you and am avoiding doing certain activities myself. I skipped a party and a baby shower in the past couple weeks. It just takes a lot of strength. Sending you some. xo


----------



## Newbie32

Luna that's great news, hopefully this will be your cycle Hun!

Auca I hope you get your test results soon, the waiting is just awful. It seems I am surrounded by pregnancy and babies too and it does make it difficult x

Horsey sorry about af :hugs:

Lily, you go girl!! What a conception story that would make!!!

Hi :hi: to you other girls! I hope everyone has had a good week...

Afm...dh provided his sa sample yesterday, and he was told results in 1-3 business days, so I'm hoping that we get them next week. I'm a bit annoyed my Gyno won't look at me until April, because that's when it's been officially 12 months of real trying. I'm in cycle 12 now of really trying and I'm getting impatient to have to wait another three months before even being referred....ESP given the fs often have long wait times too. If the sa is fine, I think it might be time to find a new doc!!!

Have a great weekend girls, it's Australia Day today which means a long weekend, not that it really matters given I'm not working at the moment lol

Everything crossed for you eggy chasers!!!


----------



## luna_19

Great news he finally did the SA newbie!
It's frustrating that your doctor won't even do the basic testing now. Mine at least started just in time for me to end up at the specialist at 1 year, maybe a different doctor will be more willing to help :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Newbie, yay for the SA and boo for the waiting. I think you and luna have a good idea with switching docs. I did that after some hesitation in the midst of a loss last year and I'm so glad I did. My new doctor is great and has made all the difference as far as me being able to feel like someone's got my best interests in mind. I say go for it and make a switch. 

I scheduled my HSG for next Fri. Whew. I am still a little scared, but it will be such a relief when it is over and the verdict is in.


----------



## luna_19

good luck with the HSG! It's really not so bad, did you read the thing I wrote about mine in my journal?


----------



## horseypants

Thanks Luna, yeah, I read a few things :). OH was maybe going to go, the doc kept you waiting on results :( and now you got 'em, A+ tubes :D What did I miss though? I don't remember you describing the actual procedure. I just caught the pic of you doing yoga. Wow lady, I'm impressed too ;). You are in great shape!


----------



## AuCa

Newbie - great news that your DH complied finally! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I guess we'll get our results around the same time. A new doc also seems like a really good idea :thumbup:

Horseypants - nice that you have your HSG scheduled. I would be pretty nervous as well (haven't had one yet), but in the end we do it for a good reason.


----------



## luna_19

horseypants said:


> Thanks Luna, yeah, I read a few things :). OH was maybe going to go, the doc kept you waiting on results :( and now you got 'em, A+ tubes :D What did I miss though? I don't remember you describing the actual procedure. I just caught the pic of you doing yoga. Wow lady, I'm impressed too ;). You are in great shape!

there is a full description from start to finish in a spoiler on page 58 :)


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls, yeah after we get the results I think I'll change docs. The last thing i need is more frustration and if I can speed things up that might help!!!

Good luck with the hsg horsey...

Hopefully this week brings good results auca!!


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies,

I'm glad to see that most of you are making process down the path of pregnancy. It's encouraging to see that the doctors will eventually help! 

I've been thinking about going to an obgyn. I've only talked to GP's about TTC'ing and got no support. Both said "you're fine, you're young enough! Don't worry about your PCOS diagnose, just relax and have fun trying. Only start worrying if it takes you more than 1 year..."

I know I've been off BCP for 6 months only and that it takes awhile for the body to get rid of it, but the PCOS worries me and I just wanted to learn more about where my body is at right now....

What would you ladies do? Wait another 6 months or see the obgyn now?

Thanks SO much!


----------



## luna_19

Based on your two previous charts it seems like you are ovulating and have pretty regular cycles so it makes sense that your doctor would say everything is fine. Sometimes it just takes a while, I think heading to the doc at around the 9 or 10 month mark is a good thing since testing takes a few months. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

I agree with Luna. I went to the ob/gyn at 9 month mark and eventually made it to the specialist at the one yr mark.


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie, glad to hear DH did his sa! Fingers crossed that everything is good. :) And I changed docs midway through this process - you have to be your own advocate!
Auca, hope you hear news soon too!

Horsey, good luck on the hsg! In retrospect, it's not terribly bad it's just not pleasant if they put the dye in too quickly or your tube is blocked. And it really only last 10 min or less.


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks baking! It was a relief when I finally got him booked in and he didn't have to cancel the appt!!! 

At least we are getting the results quickly, by the end of this week we should have half of the puzzle answered....then I know if it's time to find a new doc!!!

Hope you twwers have caught your eggys!!!!


----------



## Newbie32

Ps, zeropatience, I agree with the girls, and given my current frustrations with my doc is becoming clear to me that having the right doc who is looking at what they should at about the 9 month mark is v important!!!


----------



## luna_19

how are my tww buddies? Today I'm having a horribly sore lower back, way worse than normal. Wishing it was a good sign but I probably just slept funny or something :dohh:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi Luna! Not sure whether I'm in the 2ww without having been temping but I sure feel like I am. We shall see...


----------



## Goldfish

Luna - I'm the TWW too! For the first time in months, my boobs are sore after O day (for some reason it stopped doing that a few months ago, not sure why) - trying not to read anything into that though...

Lily - :thumbup: I don't think I could cope without temping now! My CM is a bit unreliable so I'd be on edge wondering if I ovulated or not...!

Baking and everyone else - good luck for all your tests and waiting!


----------



## Newbie32

Hope you caught it too goldfish!!! Looking forward to seeing a string of bfps from you girls very soon!!!

:dust: to our twwers!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies & :dust: to our 2ww 

Good luck with the tests etc Newbie :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww but I haven't been temping this month. I usually o between cd 12 -16. I felt some o pains on Fri and my cervix feels like it does usually after o so I'm guessing I o'ed this past weekend.


----------



## Twag

Good luck Baking :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Exciting - so many of you in the TWW! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
It would be great if we had some BFPs soon! Also sending some :dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM, nothing new, CD38 and waiting. I've been having what I think is ovarian pain since about a week and am wondering if I developed a cyst because I didn't ovulate. I think I'll wait one more week and then see my GP if the pain doesn't go away and if I still didn't get AF.


----------



## AuCa

Update - finally DH's doc called, and we have an appointment tomorrow afternoon. It's about time....

Newbie - any news on your side?


----------



## luna_19

Good luck! I hope they have good news


----------



## Newbie32

Great news auca! Fx it's good news!

My doc is a bit shit, they only call if results are abnormal, so I need to call them today and see if results are back yet, they are probably due today/tomorrow....


----------



## AuCa

Newbie32 said:


> My doc is a bit shit, they only call if results are abnormal, so I need to call them today and see if results are back yet, they are probably due today/tomorrow....

Yeah, that's usually how they work here as well. So I'm guessing the results are not normal, but we'll see.


----------



## Newbie32

Good luck then auca! Hopefully if there is a problem it is fixable!


----------



## luna_19

AuCa that's the case with most lab tests here but I think they go over SA results no matter what because either way you need to discuss the next step

My doctor had me go in to discuss my blood work even though it was all normal.


----------



## AuCa

Thanks Luna, that's definitely reassuring. And that's all I want right now, to be honest - to know what the next steps are, or better to take the next steps.


----------



## Veganlily

So I sort of lamed out on the fertility specialist appointment today...they didn't get all the paperwork from my prior ob-gyn in time and by the time I found this out I didn't have time to get it, so we rescheduled for march 12. Between friends (aka you ladies!!), I was actually relieved - 2 more cycle chances for it to happen naturally without needles, testing, ultrasounds, etc...march will officially be one year so that feels right. I thought I was so ready for the specialist and filled out mounds of paperwork a couple weeks back to prep but turns out maybe I wasn't quite ready...dh really supportive but my mom was not happy!! She wanted to call and see if we could get an earlier appointment - I told her firmly no! I think I'm in the 2ww-lots of post-o symptoms. I intended to temp this month but vacation got in the way. I'm a little concerned that I ovulated yesterday which would mean our bd timing was not great. I'm hoping however that I ovulated earlier - like last week when my cm was good and so was our timing. We shall see...if this isn't it, next month I will use opks and temp again.


----------



## Goldfish

AuCa and Newbie - good luck tomorrow!!

Luna - I had the opposite experience in the UK. When I had my blood tests the doctor told me "no action needed" without any explanations of what the hormone levels were or anything. So I insisted that he mail me the results and when I read it, it actually said something like ovulation detected but insufficient luteal phase!! And when hubby had his SA, they just mailed his results and didn't explain anything (luckily it was all fine)

Lily - looks like you and I are both up for fertility appts in March and it will be 'officially' 1 year! Though I had a few short cycles and 1 odd annovulatory so I'm already on cycle 12 now.


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe they wouldn't explain things when you get testing done! My GP didn't go into any detail, she just said everything was fine but my specialist explained everything. It also doesn't hurt that I can view my results online as soon as they're ready (so far it's been the same day) although hubby didn't want to make an account so we didn't get to see his...men :dohh:

:hugs: lily. I hope you don't have to end up going to your new appointment...you either goldfish :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck at the doctor, auca! Fingers crossed for good news.

Sorry about the FS, lily. But it sounds like you have a plan in place that works for you! 

newbie, I hope you get Dh's SA results soon. I know it can be so frustrating to wait!!

Afm, no really strong post o symptoms but the cedar is really strong here and my allergies are pretty crazy so I'm not feeling all that great atm. Not really sleeping too well either. Ugh!


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies with appointments & TWW & those who are awaiting to O

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-your chart is looking promising!

Luna - how you feeling?

Who else is in 2ww?

I've been taking sporadic temps and opks - have entered them in my chart. Despite my amazing cm on vacation, given my temps I actually don't think I've yet ovulated. So I plan to temp/opk til it happens. This is not late for me - it's pretty standard. It's one of my concerns but I haven't had it happen for a few cycles - my body seems to gear up to o around day 14 but it doesn't actually happen until a week+ later. Will ask FS all about it if necessary in march I guess...


----------



## Twag

Thanks :flower:

I agree Lily your temps are still low so looks like maybe you haven't O yet good that you were sporadically temping & opking or you wouldn't have known :thumbup: still time to catch that egg :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Still time to get busy then lily :sex:

Nothing unusual to report here. I looked forward to this cycle for months because I've seen so many people get a bfp on their hsg cycle but I don't think I'm going to be one of them :( oh well clomid next month :/


----------



## Twag

No symptoms can be a good sign so I have read don't give up hope Luna :hugs:

AFM - 9dpo and OMG I have the worst lower back dull ache I have ever had :( it is making me really miserable as it hurts more sitting down, hurts my hips and tops of legs too and I have to sit for work :grr: it is bearable walking about or standing :wacko: hoping this doesn't last until AF shows :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

It's not that I have no symptoms, more like I've already had every symptom at some time in the last year so it all means nothing :/
My lower back often gets all tight feeling after o but it's been way worse this month too!


----------



## Twag

I have had every symptom in the book too :haha: so totally ignoring my body this cycle only thing is this damn back ache that has started today I normally get a dull ache day of AF but never like this and never 9dpo this is not a SS but a whinge as I expect AF to show (keeps me sane!)

GL :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Twag your chart does look great, do your temps normally stay up right until af?


----------



## Twag

Tbh Luna I cannot remember :shrug: I am going to take a look now in FF


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm so moody the past day or so. :( This is not normal but it's something. I don't even have the usual post o stuff yet.


----------



## Twag

None of my previous charts look like this one this looks like it is climbing whereas others are more level with peaks & dips :shrug: guess we will see what it does for the next few days :wacko: not getting my hopes up tho


----------



## AuCa

Your chart does look pretty promising Twag! :thumbup:
Sending out another round of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Yeah twag I think you're wise not to get too excited...yet. But I'M cautiously excited for you! :)

Baking and Luna - I hope your signs are good ones!


----------



## Twag

We must be due some more BFPs on here so I am sending lots of :dust: out there ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Twag said:


> None of my previous charts look like this one this looks like it is climbing whereas others are more level with peaks & dips :shrug: guess we will see what it does for the next few days :wacko: not getting my hopes up tho

I didn't want to say anything, but I am really liking that climb! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Goldfish

luna_19 said:


> I can't believe they wouldn't explain things when you get testing done! My GP didn't go into any detail, she just said everything was fine but my specialist explained everything. It also doesn't hurt that I can view my results online as soon as they're ready (so far it's been the same day) although hubby didn't want to make an account so we didn't get to see his...men :dohh:
> 
> :hugs: lily. I hope you don't have to end up going to your new appointment...you either goldfish :)

Thanks Luna, my lap surgeon isn't very forthcoming either - last time I saw him he did an internal scan and told me I had an endometriosis growing back on my ovary, I asked him how big it was and he wouldn't tell me?! All he said was it wasn't too big and didn't need surgery! So frustrating trying to get info out of doctors over here! Glad that you have great access over where you are!


----------



## horseypants

fingers crossed for you ladies. luna, you're still in it. supposedly this more fertile time lasts 3 cycles after hsg too. 

i have both tests scheduled now. saline sono tomorrow morning then hsg the day after. god i am scared.


----------



## Goldfish

Twag - agree with the other ladies, that's a nice looking chart you have there!
Horsey - good luck for your tests!


----------



## luna_19

horseypants said:


> fingers crossed for you ladies. luna, you're still in it. supposedly this more fertile time lasts 3 cycles after hsg too.
> 
> i have both tests scheduled now. saline sono tomorrow morning then hsg the day after. god i am scared.

is there a reason they're doing both? I thought they were kind of the same thing. Don't be scared, it's really not a big deal and is over really quick.

Oh and the best advice one of the assistants gave me before my hsg was that when it gets really uncomfortable you're about 30 seconds away from being done :)


----------



## Newbie32

Hi girls!

Getting close for you twwers!!! I've got everything crossed for you all, with or without symptoms!! 

Horsey good luck with the hsg, sounds like Luna has good advice!

Lily sounds like you better keep up that bd!

Goldfish and twag those charts look good, hopefully they aren't messing with you! Fx!

I called the doc yesterday, they were busy and said they'd call back and didn't. Got dh to call them at end of the day and reception said she didn't make it in yesterday....grrr...hopefully they call him when they say they will today (lunchtime)...

I'm going to keep myself busy getting my hair done!

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## AuCa

Oh, good luck horseypants!! Fingers crossed! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Goldfish - your docs really don't seem very good or empathic. They obviously don't understand how important this info is for you. :growlmad:

We just got back from the appointment (and Starbucks after that), and unfortunately no good news for us. Luckily we already expected it, so it didn't come as big of a shock as it probably would've been otherwise. DH's sperm count is pretty much non-existent, so I guess we are officially declared infertile. We got a referral to the fertility clinic, so now it's waiting for a consultation and more tests I guess. I might get my doc to run some tests on me before that, just to utilize the time.
I'm just glad we found out sooner rather than later. Since I already expected this I'm actually feeling pretty ok right now, but who knows, maybe it'll hit me later. DH is understandably more upset than I am. 
Just gotta stay positive....


----------



## luna_19

oh I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:
It wouldn't hurt to have your testing done while you're waiting so you're all ready to go when you get to the specialist.


----------



## Newbie32

Oh auca I'm so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

Hopefully the fs will have a solution, I think there are procedures that only require just one sperm? I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## Twag

Acua so sorry :hugs: you are coping so well I agree about utilising the time & getting checked out yourself so you all prepared for the fs :hugs:

AFM -So temp drop this morning but tbh I do not trust that temp worst night sleep in ages couldn't get comfy kept waking up and with my mouth open :grr: so this is why it has an open circle not a true temp at all :nope: will see what tomorrow brings 

Goldfish your chart looks great :dust:

Gl Luna & Baking :dust:

GL at your appointment today horsey :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Newbie enjoy having your hair done :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Oh auca I was so hoping your at home tests were wrong. Sending big virtual hugs to you and your plan sounds really good. Please keep us posted and lean on us when you need us for support. :hugs:

Twag-that's not a particularly large dip-many pg charts have small peaks and valleys but its the overall climb that's more important than any individual temp.

Newbie - how's your hair look?!

Baking and Luna - what are your testing plans?

Hp-good good luck today - please come back and let us know how it goes.

Lillyt-how are you doing this cycle hon?

AFM, got some Ewcm yesterday so even though opks are showing negative I do think ovulation is nearing - headed to dtd right now as a matter of fact! :blush:

Happy Thursday and :dust:


----------



## Twag

Looks like a pre-O dip to me on your chart Lily go get that egg :sex: :dust:

AFM - feeling AF achy today dunno think :witch: will show her face this weekend :shrug: onwards & upwards :thumbup:


----------



## zeropatience

Auca, so sorry for the news. And you are handling it so well. It's tough news but now you have the knowledge you need to plan for the next steps.

Veganlilly-good luck to you catching that egg and enjoy the process! 

Twag-hope the :witch: stays away and that your achy because of the bad night of sleep...

Newbie-any news from your doc?

Twwers- i have a feeling a bfp will come out this month...just a hunch....:fairydust:

AFM-more EWCM this cycle than ever before, so i'm hopeful! Even though neg OPKs so far... DH and I have been busy BD'ing and I'm feeling positive about this cycle. Just had a temp spike today and if FF confirm O happened today then I think I have a good chance of catching that egg...

Ladies, I wanted to say thanks for your replies to my last question. I just need to hear it from women who are going through the same thing and I feel a lot better now. I know I just started my TTC journey but having the support of you in this forum has been priceless.


----------



## Twag

Thanks zero tbh the AF ache has gone and that damn back pain is back now :grr: wondering if it is my chair tbh :shrug:

That is a good temp spike :thumbup: hope you caught that eggy :dust:

I have a good feeling that there will be some :bfp: coming soon to this thread GOOD LUCK ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Twag, I hope that little dip was just a matter of not sleeping well. Hope tomorrow's temp is back up!

Auca, I'm so sorry about the sa results. I'm sure the fs will help. :hugs: I agree that you could use the time to get yourself checked out. It was so nice to go in to the RE having all the blood work out of the way. 

Lily and ZP, you go get that eggy! :dust:

Newbie, any news on the sa?

I'm relaxing for the time being. Think I'll make some cupcakes today. Not much I can do until the 10th (when this cycle should be over) so I'm just taking it one day at a time and try not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Twag

Thanks we shall see tomorrow :wacko:

I have completely ignored the TWW and tbh it has flown by and been so calm & stress free no trying to over analyse everything and SS I feel very calm about TTC right now :shrug: :angel:


----------



## AuCa

Thanks everybody! :hugs::hugs:
It really helps to get some support here, as it is a topic I don't really talk about other than here. My mom is pretty much the only person who knows. It's even hard to talk with DH about it, maybe even harder. I decided to give him some time to cope with things on his own (he is the typical man - doesn't want to talk about feelings too much).

I'm just looking forward to the weekend and to some good sleep. DH has been reading the Hunger Games and stays up until super late (and then gets up at 6am), so my sleep has been super disrupted this week.


Hopefully we'll get some good news from you ladies this cycle :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Veganlily said:


> Lillyt-how are you doing this cycle hon?
> 
> AFM, got some Ewcm yesterday so even though opks are showing negative I do think ovulation is nearing - headed to dtd right now as a matter of fact! :blush:

I'm just waiting....and waiting :coffee: lol Expecting OV any day now, but I'm hoping within the next two days because OH has to work late next week and I don't think he'll be up for much BD'ing. No EWCM for me *pout*...drinking grapefruit juice and taking mucinex. Hopefully now that we are a lot closer to OV it will surprise me. Didn't get any last month (that I noticed).

FX'd for you! :dust: This stage is kind of exciting...trying to catch the eggy lol.


----------



## horseypants

AuCa, i'm so sorry. I hope your OH can be consoled. -I think newbie is on to something. For now get good sleep. Hugs. :hugs: 

Luna and others, THANKS. Today went well even though I was wimpy and scared during it. Tomorrow hsg. I have a weird feeling something is wrong with my left tube but heaven knows i get a LOT of weird feelings. Maybe tomorrow I will get lucky and things will look good. Then I will breathe a sigh of relief that the majority of my lady parts are textbook. If there really is something wrong with my tube, I will hope it is just one. I will try to remember if it hurts, it is almost over. Very good advice.

Veganlily, get it grl. :spermy::sex:


----------



## Twag

Glad yesterday wasn't too bad horsey good luck for the hsg today :hugs:

AFM - temp same today as yesterday & I slept fine last night :shrug: I do not think this is my cycle that I get my bfp :nope: pretty sure the :witch: will show this weekend oh well onwards & upwards :thumbup:

:dust: to those in 2ww & waiting for O
:hugs: to those waiting on tests etc


----------



## Veganlily

Twag how long is your lp usually?

Lillyt-I hear you on the waiting!

Horseyp-sending good thoughts your way today girl

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Twag

:hi: my LP is 11 days although last month the :witch: didn't show until 16dpo!! evil cow! so I reckon she will turn up anytime this weekend tbh either tomorrow or latest Monday :shrug:
I am so tired today I am seriously struggling, also TMI my lady parts down there just feel off they feel sore and uncomfortable :shrug:

Happy Friday everyone :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

My opk finally got darker today -still not a true positive but i often dont get true positives - so I think I'll o between today and Sunday. Frankly I'm a little bd'ed out between last months marathon and vacation-lol!


----------



## horseypants

The bad news is only one tube showed up on the hsg this morning. The good news I guess is I was right and not paranoid. I'm on a silly device so sorry a bit terse. Twag - still looking very good.


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - :hugs:

Twag - that's weird, last month I was really late too (LP usually 13 days and it was 18 days) then this cycle we seem to be cycle twins being at the same dpo! Are you planning on testing? You're still in it as your temp is still way above cover line!

Lily - hope you O soon!

horsey - :hugs: you can still have a baby with 1 tube!


----------



## luna_19

Goldfish your chart is looking great too!


----------



## horseypants

What? I possibly spoke too soon. Maybe my hsg was ok. I have to wait till Monday to talk to the doc about the final results.

Thank you goldfish. YEAH your temps are way up there...


----------



## luna_19

I hope so! At least you only have to wait a few days to find out :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Sorry horsey :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Horsey wow intuition for you that is crazy but I hope the results show it not to be the case :hugs:

Goldfish wow your chart looks great nice high temps :dust:

Luna & Baking how are you doing?

AFM - temp is dropping think the :witch: will show up tomorrow - I know it is not below cover line but on it's way down now ah well onto next cycle I guess 

:hugs: & :dust: ladies


----------



## Newbie32

Horsey fx for good news on Monday!

Twag I hope it's not the witch....

Goldfish looking good!!!

Well finally managed to get the sa result after about a thousand phone calls. She said everything was good, 'very healthy' so I guess the problem must be me :(


----------



## Twag

I think it will be the :witch: but is ok

Great news aout the sa results and it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong with you it could just be that annoying unexplained :hugs:
I hope you get a bfp before you get to a fs :dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie. There probably isn't a problem with you either, I was sure there was going to be something wrong with me too but everything is fine.

Oh and bfn this morning so onto next month :(


----------



## horseypants

Newbie :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Luna 12dpo is still early for a bfp and no :witch: yet so I wouldn't say you were out yet :hugs: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I suppose. I just feel like everyone gets an early bfp...I was so irritated I had my clomid prescription filled today :haha:


----------



## Twag

I know it does seems everyone catches quickly & gets early BFPs at 8/9 dpo I do not believe I will ever be one of those people :nope:

FXd for you :hugs: ordering doesn't mean you will use it :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie32

Thanks girls x

Everything crossed for you too Luna, hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Newbie - I think these are very good news :thumbup: And like the others said - there is not necessarily something "wrong" with you. I don't like the "wrong" word too much anyway....

Horseypants - good luck with your appointment! Hopefully they just didn't see the 2nd tube. Could that have to do with spasms (just keep reading that)?

Still got all my fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW!

AFM, trying to figure out if we should go with the clinic DH's doc referred us to, or if we should look into other options (there is one other clinic, out of province, which seems to be really good and has friendlier staff). And I'm also trying to figure out if I'm "ready" for an IVF yet. But I guess nobody is every really ready for that, so I might as well jump in head first :)


----------



## luna_19

how long to you have to wait to get into the one you were referred to? It wouldn't hurt to go anyways so you can hear all your options and then decide if you want to go to the other one. Are you looking at IVF w/ICSI as your main option? It's frustrating that it is one of the few things that isn't covered here...so expensive :(


----------



## Veganlily

Hang in there Luna and twag :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

luna_19 said:


> how long to you have to wait to get into the one you were referred to? It wouldn't hurt to go anyways so you can hear all your options and then decide if you want to go to the other one. Are you looking at IVF w/ICSI as your main option? It's frustrating that it is one of the few things that isn't covered here...so expensive :(

Sure, I'm not planning on cancelling the one we do have. Once the clinic actually GETS the referral (you know the Canadian system - will probably be days until his GP writes it, then add a week until it gets to the clinic etc), it'll be a few months wait. Their website says 2-3 months, but I've read on another forum that it's rather 4-6 months :wacko: I'll probably call them in around 2 weeks to make sure that they actually got the referral and then ask directly.

Yeah, as far as I can tell IVF/ICSI will be pretty much our only option. The doc even started talking about adoption and donor sperm right away, which I thought was kind of strange since there is definitely a few sperm being produced, so IVF/ICSI should definitely be an option for us. And yeah, it's super expensive so having a few months to save up definitely won't hurt.


----------



## luna_19

Ugh that really sucks :hugs: I hope the wait isn't too long


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck auca...please continue keeping us posted.

AFM - I felt really icky with tummy bug for last 2 days so no bd - let's hope 0-1 and 0-3 might have been enough because nothing happened on o day or after. These longish cycles are tough...not the first time we had really good bd too early for it to matter for ttc purposes...it's still good in other ways but blimey. So...not feeling supr optomistic about this one but I'll keep my fx'ed all the same. Probably will stop temping until like 12dpo to see if temp is rising or falling.

Xo to all!


----------



## Twag

How is everyone doing? :hugs: hope you all had good weekends 

:hug:


----------



## Newbie32

Twag great to see your temp is back up!!! Fx for you!


----------



## Twag

Yeah it is confusing I was sure AF was going to be here is morning & my temp was going to drop down :wacko: maybe it will drop tomorrow & AF show :shrug:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag - I wonder if your spotting was implantation on day 12? I also wonder whether you actually ovulated two days later than ff says making day 12 day 10? Either way...fx'ed!


----------



## Twag

No I defintatle Od on that day all other O signs fitted too along with temps, opk etc

:shrug: by the end of the week will know 1 way or the other not stressing about it what will be will be I fully expect AF so anything else is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck twag :)

I'm onto cycle 16 :( starting clomid tomorrow


----------



## Twag

So sorry the :witch: got you Luna - GL with the clomid :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Fingers crossed Twag!!

When are you starting to take the Clomid Luna? I really hope it'll work for you guys!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think I finally ended up ovulating, but I'm not sure when exactly since I didn't temp for a few days. I figured I would once we got the SA results, so I'm guessing I ovulated the day after, haha. Not that it really matters TTC-wise, but I just want to get this cycle over with.
Ended up e-mailing a 2nd fertility clinic, and got a response within 24 hours (on a Sunday!). We'll set up an appointment for a phone consultation, which should happen before the end of February hopefully. So although being a patient at this clinic would require traveling, I still feel it'll be a better option.


----------



## luna_19

That's great about the other clinic! Also it does look like you o'ed :)

I'm taking the clomid days 3-7 but I'm going to take it at night to hopefully minimize the side effects


----------



## Twag

Great that you O auca :thumbup: & gl wi the new clinic

Gl wit the clomid Luna I hope the side effects arent too harsh :hug:


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck Luna-I think that's likely going to be me in 2 months so I'll look forward to hearing about your experiences. :hugs:

Twag-still fxed!

Auca - great news on the clinic.


----------



## bakingbabe

I hope the side effects aren't too bad, Luna. 

Auca, good news about the second clinic. Amazing that you heard back on a Sunday! My RE called me (personally!) on a Sat morning but it was to reschedule. And I felt really good about being in someone's hands who has that type of good manners. :)

Twag, good luck! :)

Lily, I hope you don't need to go to the FS appt in March. Fx'ed!


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: Luna, I hope the clomid does the trick and doesn't have too many bad effects!

Twag looking great! Are you going to test?

Auca great news on the fs, I hope you can get some help ASAP!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good week x


----------



## Goldfish

Ohhhh no Luna :hugs: hope the clomid brings you some luck

Twag - you're 'officially' late now right?! Good luck!

Auca - yay for a response from the fertility clinic!

Unfortunately AF got me yesterday as well. At least it was on time and didnt give me any false hope this time :( I've been trying to move my fertility centre appt to an earlier date but no luck, so still have another month. Meanwhile one of my besties had her 4th baby the other day - I'm happy for her but wish I had some of her fertility luck!!


----------



## AuCa

Sorry Goldfish :hugs::hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Luna, good luck with the Clomid! Auca, nice. Baking babe - that is nice. It feels good to be given a bit of personal care. Vegan lily, good luck for this cycle. Twag, fingers crossed for you. Newbie, good luck to you too. Goldfish :hugs:

I am keeping hope alive for the post hsg cycle despite my mixed results. It would be nice to o soon. Last cycle i had to wait about a month longer than I wanted to.


----------



## Newbie32

:hugs: goldfish 

Horsey hopefully it will bring you a bfp soon x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: goldfish

horsey did you find out if your tube is blocked or not? I hope you o soon, it's your first month on femara right? I've heard lots of people that didn't respond that well to clomid have success with it :)


----------



## horseypants

I still haven't heard back from the docs. There's conflicting evidence. I think it is messed up and OH is being positive. :) I set my wedding date though - that's kind of cool. hehe. kind of. :haha: I'M SOO EXCITED. :rofl: 

January 18th, 2014 in San Francisco

I never really thought I'd get married before because I was too cool for school.

I'm really hoping that femara will work. Last I heard was that on the assumption the tubes were ok, we were going to go to injectible meds. The thing is all this stuff is $$$$$. You've heard me whine......


----------



## luna_19

do you live in San Fransisco? We spent one night there, new years 2007/8...seemed really nice. Someday we'll visit for real :haha:


----------



## horseypants

yep. -actually i live in berkeley but spend a lot of time in sf. it is 15/20 min away. come see us! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I would love to go to San Fran...maybe next time we're in california OR if there's an awesome concert worth traveling for (which there hasn't been in a while :haha:)


----------



## Twag

Sorry Goldfish :hugs:

So 16dpo officially late (11day LP) big temp drop this morning but no sign of the :witch: thinking I need to discard today's temp as woke with my mouth open :shrug: 
What do you ladies think?

Congrats on setting a wedding date Horsey :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Twag-your drop is not below the cover line so fx'ed it's a blip that goes back up!

Sorry goldfish-hang in there Hun!

Loving the California talk - haven't lived there but have spent a lot of time there.

Hope everyone is well...xoxo


----------



## Twag

Thanks :flower:

I have never been to California but I would love too I have been to Florida :wacko:


----------



## AuCa

Just got a call from the clinic, phone consultation set up for Sunday (!). Need to fill out forms and scan and send medical history tonight (no dance class for me...).
I'm kind of getting really nervous right now....


----------



## Goldfish

Horsey - so exciting about setting the wedding date! Congrats!

Twag :hugs: that's 2 cycles you've had a longer than usual LP? Maybe your LP is getting longer (that could be a good thing?)

Auca - every step is a step forward to getting that baby!!

Good news, today I managed to move my fertility appt up by 1 week! I know it doesn't seem like much difference but every day helps ;)


----------



## horseypants

no need to be nervous auca, it will be such a relief to have someone on the case! twag, california welcomes you any time! yay goldfish, for the earlier appointment.


----------



## luna_19

AuCa I was really nervous about seeing a specialist at first but he really made me feel so much better about everything. Having a plan is so much better than waiting and wondering :hugs:

:hugs: twag, I was thinking the same thing about your lp

Goldfish that's great news! 

Afm having minimal side effects so far :)


----------



## Twag

GL Auca I would be nervous too but all moving in the right direction :hugs:

Well as you ladies can see AF got me but on a good side seems my LP has leghtened nicely :thumbup: I think it is because I am gluten free so missing out on some vital vitamins so the last 2 months been taking prenatals & changed my diet to include lots of protein etc more balanced which I think has helped my LP 

So we are taking a break for cycle 6 and then starting again cycle 7 when we have moved into our new house in Beginning of March :thumbup:

Glad you are having minimal side effects Luna :hugs:

:hug: ladies


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: twag and your plans sound really good. I'm also gluten free and feel so much better this way.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Twag

Reading back I do not think I was clear I am a coeliac found out 7 years ago so I have not had gluten in 7 years and my LP has been 11 days with light AF but I recently saw a nutrinist and got a new balanced diet to eat and also started taking prenatals so I am now for the last 2 months getting the right nutrients & vitamins & minerals and I think that is why my LP had lengthened and also AF is heavier

I think the LP and AF are all good steps towards me being able to hold a pregnancy better :thumbup:

Good Luck Ladies :hug: :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Sorry about AF Twag :hugs::hugs::hugs: I also think your plan sounds really great, and I'm sure a healthy diet will be great (for many things, not just your LP, lol). And good luck with the move! Hope it won't be too stressful

Horsey - omg, I had totally missed the post where you said that you set your wedding date. That's so exciting! :happydance::happydance:
I like San Francisco too, and California altogether! We actually spent Christmas in Lake Tahoe, I truly love that place!

Goldfish - good to hear that you managed to change your specialist appointment :thumbup:

Luna - yay for no side effects! :happydance::happydance:

AFM - sent out all the documents to the doc yesterday so he can prepare for the consultation on Sunday. You're all right, it will definitely be good do have some sort of plan/idea of how to proceed. I'm still freaked out a bit though, and I don't even know why to be honest :wacko:. I think it's all just overwhelming, and half of the time I don't actually know what to think or feel about it, so I'm just constantly confused, lol.


----------



## Twag

Auca :hugs: today was one day closer to your future lo :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Auca - girl I totally relate to all that you wrote! Just wanted to chime in with that. I'm even questioning whether I want kids and how far I'm willing to go to try...


----------



## AuCa

Veganlily said:


> Auca - girl I totally relate to all that you wrote! Just wanted to chime in with that. I'm even questioning whether I want kids and how far I'm willing to go to try...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad to hear that someone else is as confused as I am. Sometimes I get the feeling that the majority of people are just totally driven by their goal (to have children, no matter how). But maybe that's a total misconception....

And not only do you have to figure out how far you want to go yourself, but then there is also a partner involved, which makes it so much harder (how high are the chances that both will want the exact same??). 

I totally get it Lily - I've been questioning this too, but DH is very much set on the idea to have biological children, which doesn't leave much room for options right now.


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies, I feel that there's so much happening around here!

AuCa-it's totally understandable that you're confused. Things have changed so fast for you that how can you process it all by now?! I hope the phone appointment goes well Sunday, keep us posted!

Horsey-congrats on setting your wedding date! For my 30th bday I went to SanFran and had a great time!

Twag - sorry AF showed....

Goldfish - one week closer, yay!

luna-good to hear yo're feeling good.

veganlilly - i hope you caught that eggy!

AFM, I've been reading about TCC'ing. I found a book and that I highly recommend: "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant" (USD7.00 on Kindle). I thought that given my screen name here this book was for me!! (LOL).
It's written by a psychologist who looked at medical research and put all we need to know about getting pregnant in one book, which I thought was awesome so that I don't have to spend hours on the internet (though I've already done that...). Also, she's funny and as the title suggests she looked up medical articles that show scientifically how some vitamins and practices can help us get pregnant faster. I went online and bought all the things she listed on the "fertility registry".
I really liked the tone of the book, the funny and silly jokes and that it was all based on scientific research. At the end she recommends a few other books and I've purchased. After 6 months TCC'ing this is just what I needed to keep me going...I hope it also helps some of you go through this journey!


----------



## horseypants

auca, twag and veganlily :friends:
...
hi zero patience! just saw your post


----------



## Twag

Thanks zero I am in the uk but I am going to look his up now on my kindle app :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies! 
I've been reading but not posting :(
Thought I'd pop in and tell you all that my mom up and asked me this week if I was pregnant! My bff said her mom did that to her and she ended up pregnant so maybe it was her way of telling me to be positive! :) 

I guess we'll know soon enough, this weekend should give us some answers either way.


----------



## Twag

Ooo maybe Mums have a sixth sense about these things :hugs:
GL :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I hope she's right baking!


----------



## Newbie32

Zero patience I've read that book and loved it also!

Hope everyone is going ok, auca wishing you good luck for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it brings some positive news for you.

Hi to everyone else! I hope your weeks have been good. Here's hoping for some bfps on this thread soon, baking are you our next to test? Hopefully mothers instinct is correct!!!


----------



## Twag

I downloaded the book started reading it & so far so good thanks Zero :thumb up:

GL Baking :dust:

:hug: ladies

Auca GL Sunday :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Yeah, I'll probably test Monday at the earliest. :)


----------



## Twag

Exciting any sign of the :witch: Baking :dust: I hope not :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

She just showed her ugly face, twag. One day late. :cry:


----------



## luna_19

Oh no baking :( I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Newbie32

So sorry baking :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Newbie your chart looks great as always ;)

So I spoke too soon about the not really having clomid side effects. It started with the needing to pee every 2 hours and I didn't think to make sure I was drinking more water because of it so I ended up with a horrible headache on day 2. Once I realized the problem I started drinking a ton of water and managed to get it to mostly go away. It was also suggested to try taking it with food so I switched from right before bed to with dinner on day 3 which somehow seemed to make the need to pee so much not as bad :huh: I am glad to say no hot flashes and no making me a crazy lady so that's good.
Anyways took the last one yesterday so now I'm just waiting to o! Google tells me it should be 5-10 days after my last dose so right around my usual time :)


----------



## Newbie32

Sorry to hear about the side effects Luna! Hopefully this cycle does the trick and you don't need to take anymore!

I was hoping for a dodgy chart this month because all my 'good charts' end in bfns! Lol


----------



## AuCa

Sorry bakingbabe :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And sorry Luna that the Clomid hasn't been treating you well. Side effects just suck :growlmad:

Our appointment went well - the doc was super friendly, got a really good feeling. Not much news per se, as he needs to order a whole sh... load of tests for DH and me before going further. So we'll spent the next few weeks (or months) doing more testing (2nd SA for DH, genetic testing, US, blood tests and a million of blood tests for me - think I have to split those up into several days, haha).

And AF got me too, but I am very happy about it :happydance::happydance: 50 days was seriously enough....
And good timing, since I can now do my Day 3 blood tests tomorrow.


----------



## luna_19

Glad your appt went well :)


----------



## Twag

Baking I am so sorry :hugs:

Luna sorry about the side effects but I am glad you are managing to cope with them & hope you will not need them much longer :hugs:

Newbie good looking chart :thumbup: :dust:

Auca glad the appointment went well :thumbup: & :happydance: yippee about AF arriving 

:hugs: all


----------



## Veganlily

So sorry baking. Hang in there girl.

Luna - hopefully the symptoms disappear as soon as you take your last dose and then soon new ones arrive about 3 weeks later! Fx'ed.

Twag - how are you doing - waiting to o right?

Auca - that sounds busy but promising - please keep letting us know how it's going and good job moving on to a new cycle!

Newbie - your charts continue to be killer - hopefully this is THE one!

AFM, I don't think I've ovulated - felt sure I had and last week did what I thought was a random 6-7dpo temp check and they are very low - got a blazing pos on an opk (and clear negative on hpk), but temp hasn't risen and not a ton of cm - I'm thinking this might be an annovulatory month for me? I've had them a couple times before in my life but not for over a year or more. Feels like karmic punishment for skipping/delaying the fertility specialist appointment! We shall see...


----------



## Twag

Sorry about what seems to be a lack of O Vegan :hugs:

I am waiting for O but we are not TTC this cycle not until March now and when we are in our new house taking a break this month but still charting my temps to see what my cycle does LP wise without TTC :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, ladies. When AF came, it was hard. I really had my hopes up but DH was great and made sure to remind me that this was only our second real try (since before the lap - we had no chance to get pregnant) and we'll give it one more month and then it's back to the RE for IUI. I will say, it's nice to have a "normal" period without all the pain from the endo but I'd like to see AF gone for a good long while. Just gotta keep trucking along.


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, I'm sorry about the lack of o. I'm going to do opk's this month just to make sure I still o.

Luna, I'm sorry about the clomid side effects but I'm glad it wasn't too severe for you. My ob/gyn said she knew people who took it and went crazy on it. 

Auca, I'm glad to hear the FS appt went ok. Glad you have a plan! 

Newbie, good luck with this cycle!

Twag, good luck with the new house!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## luna_19

Lily that is frustrating that your temps are still low. Do you ever o this late? When is your new appointment, sometime in March?

Baking I'm holding out hope that you won't need the iui and I won't need anymore clomid because we'll finally be bump buddies :)


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I'm glad I didn't become a crazy b*tch. My hilarious doctor told me sometime is makes people crazy and it makes it hard for the man to have scheduled sex :haha:


----------



## bakingbabe

luna_19 said:


> Lily that is frustrating that your temps are still low. Do you ever o this late? When is your new appointment, sometime in March?
> 
> Baking I'm holding out hope that you won't need the iui and I won't need anymore clomid because we'll finally be bump buddies :)

I'm holding out hope too, Luna! :) Bump buddies sounds wonderful! Now I'm impatient to o!!! But I've got get the :witch: to leave.


----------



## bakingbabe

Finally broke down and started a journal - thought it might help with all these ttc feelings. 

The link is in my signature if you want to come take a look.


----------



## Veganlily

Think my period just arrived-hoping so anyway to end this wacky cycle. Very light just now but having steady cramps that woke me - think it'll be here full force within a couple hours. Either I ovulated on the 31st of Jan like I thought I did (making my lp normal) or it was annovulatory. Either way we've got one more try before fert specialist in exactly one month. What a weird cycle!


----------



## Twag

What a very odd cycle Vegan :wacko: but glad it seems it is over GL for this cycle :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm sorry, Lily. :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Fingers crossed for your one try before the appointment Lily! :hugs:

Bakingbabe - gotta start stalking your journal! I keep thinking about starting one too, but it hasn't happened yet....

Luna - are all side effects gone by now? Hopefully the Clomid will work for you guys!


----------



## horseypants

veganlily :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily

Yup side effects all gone, :sex: time has arrived ;)


----------



## Veganlily

Have fun Luna!

The very light bleeding has stopped but I think full flow will happen soon.


----------



## Twag

GL Luna :sex:


----------



## luna_19

well I'm about to o which means Newbie must be about ready to test ;)


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Luna, we are still in sync!!! Temp dropping off and witch cramps so she should be here in a few hours!!!

Hope you catch it hun!

:hugs: lily x


----------



## luna_19

:(

I forget if I asked before, are you starting any testing? (I know your hubby's SA was fine) or just waiting for a bit longer?


----------



## Newbie32

All good Luna, didn't expect anything this cycle because bd timing was terrible!! 

I've just found out I have made it to the final stage for a fantastic job I've been interviewing for, so if all goes well in this last step on Wednesday this week the offer should follow! I'm really excited, and thinking we might even take a break for a couple months whilst I get settled in...but we will see :)


----------



## bakingbabe

:hugs: Newbie


----------



## luna_19

ooh congrats on the job!


----------



## Newbie32

It's a relief Luna! The process for this role has now taken two months!!! One final video conf and all the boxes will be ticked, woohoo!


----------



## Newbie32

Yeah I think we are just going to wait until its been 12 months, by April hopefully ill be nicely settled in the new job :)


----------



## luna_19

you'll probably be one of those people that gets preg right away when you stop trying...you know, the people that keep telling me to relax that I want to strangle :haha:


----------



## Newbie32

Lol Luna, I want to strangle them too! Hopefully this cycle with the clomid makes the magic happen for you! Everything crossed!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck on the new job, Newbie!


----------



## horseypants

congrats - and good plan ;) nothing seems to get ladies knocked up quicker than stopping trying xo


----------



## Twag

GL on the new job Newbie


----------



## Goldfish

Hello ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on BnB for ages - just moved flats plus we had no internet at home for the past week! Not that I have anything to report anyway in terms of TTC - on CD14 now and waiting to O, but no sign of EWCM or watery CM. I'm getting a bit sick of drinking grapefruit juice and taking EPO pills!!

:hugs: to all those who got AF


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies! 
I was traveling over the weekend and now that I'm back I was reading over the posts and thought I'd wish Newbie good luck on the last step of the job interview and Luna I hope you caught that egg!
Goldfish-it's nice to see you back!
AuCa- glad to hear phone appt went well. I guess by now you're doing a bunch of blood tests....Hope it all goes well!
AFM, I've been learning more about TTC. I bought all the supplements recommended on the book I mentioned here and started taking them about 10 days ago. We'll see if there's any change this cycle...I also just finished reading "Taking Charge of your Fertility" (which would have been more useful 6 months ago..but I learned a lot here in this forum!). I already temp and kinda check my CM (only on my underwear) but I'll try to check internally this cycle and see if I get better clues of my fertile window...

Once thing I noticed and wanted to ask you ladies. My temps rarely reach 98F at any point in my cycle. In your experience, is that a problem? Does that mean something?


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi zp,
Your previous month's chart looked fine to me. I saw a good post-o spike in temps. My friend who did FAM said that temps consistently in the 98's is a good sign for pregnancy but I don't think it always has to be in the 98's to see ovulation. My doc said temping is only good to see ovulation so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## luna_19

I agree the actual temp doesn't matter, just that you see a shift.


----------



## Goldfish

ZP - I've often wondered the same thing about my temps too (which seem to be in a similar range to yours!). 

Thanks baking and luna - what you've said has confirmed my googling also! I'm fairly sure I usually O based on having biphasic patterns, I'll try not to worry about how low my actual temps are!

Meanwhile, I'm not sure what's going on this cycle because I had a temp spike the other day but I'm not sure if I O yet as it didn't coincidence with my EWCM!


----------



## Veganlily

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I agree with what the others have said about your charts, zp. Hope everyone is doing well-it's our last chance before the specialist...probably wont O for a week or two so just taking it easy for now. Good luck to all my ladies! It's more than due time for a slew of bfp!!


----------



## Twag

Hi ladies GL to you all waiting to O and those in the tww :dust:

Horsey your chart looks great btw :thumbup: :dust:

We must be due some BFPs soon FXd


----------



## Goldfish

Lily, hi!! Good luck for your specialist appt - when is it again? Mine is next week, I'm nervous as I'm not really sure what happens! I guess I just bring my temp charts, my blood test results and hubby's SA results...?


----------



## luna_19

good luck with your appointment! Your referring doctor should have sent all your test results over but if you have copies it wouldn't hurt to bring them along. I printed all my charts and brought them too but mine wasn't really interested in looking at them, just wanted to know my average cycle length. I found it really scary going to my first appointment but afterwards felt so much better to have a plan :)

oh and if you're anything like me make sure to write a list of everything you want to ask/talk about so you don't forget!


----------



## horseypants

thanks twag :)

zeropatience - in my case, my temps were very low and then when i went to the doc, they said my thyroid was having a bit of trouble and i started taking thyroid meds. i think that made my temps higher overall and i also started femara, which i think increased my temp jump at ovulation. the fact that your temps are on the low side overall doesnt matter and is not necessarily indicative of any problem, but it isnt a bad idea to check the thyroid just in case.

lily and goldfish, lots of luck. like, luna, i was scared at first but boy did i feel good walking out of that appointment. it will be a huge relief to have someone dedicated to your case.

my chart looks great doesnt it :) i think the femara worked and is also extending my lp. my hopes for a bfp this cycle though, dissappeared with my symptoms around 7dpo! af is due this weekend for me. sorry to those the witch got before me. xo everyone


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> Lily, hi!! Good luck for your specialist appt - when is it again? Mine is next week, I'm nervous as I'm not really sure what happens! I guess I just bring my temp charts, my blood test results and hubby's SA results...?

Yay, your appt is coming up soon, that's great! Yeah, just bring everything you got :) We also had to both fill out medical history forms before our consults (have to do another one now for a 2nd clinic).

Horseypants - great that the meds seem to work, your chart does look great! Hopefully AF won't show on the weekend.

We just got back from a long weekend visiting the in-laws. Met our 3mths old baby nephew for the first time, and oh was he adorable! I wasn't sure how I would react, but it was all good, and it actually even made me have a more positive mindset about IVF etc. Before I wasn't so sure that I would actually be willing to undergo all the procedures etc, but after seeing him I'm thinking that it's definitely worth it (if it works of course)!
More blood tests to come on the weekend (kind of annoyed because I wanted to sleep in/go skiing instead, but oh well), and the waiting continues...


----------



## luna_19

I'm having my blood done tomorrow too :)

hey all I'm not sure if any of you follow MrsChezek's journal but her water broke this morning!


----------



## Goldfish

Oh how exciting!! Please let us know when MrsChezek has her baby!

Auca and Luna - good luck for your blood tests!

Horsey - are you going to test? FX!


----------



## Newbie32

How exciting Luna!!!! 

Good luck egg catching girls and those in the tww fx you caught it!!!

Well I got the job, so contemplating taking a few months off ttc....


----------



## AuCa

Yay, congrats Newbie32!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats on the new job, newbie!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Got my positive opk today. :) So it looks like this weekend will be extra exciting. ;)


----------



## horseypants

yay baking babe! get it grl.

auca and luna, good luck for your bloodwork.

auca, that's great you had a good experience with your cutie nephew. always feels good when that sort of thing goes better than expected or feared. 

newbie, yay! you got the job :dance:

goldfish, i've been testing morning noon and night - nothing! xo thanks for asking though. i was really exciting leading up to say, 10dpo, then that turned to frustration and now i'm like - bring on next cycle! xo


----------



## Veganlily

I can't believe our very own mrs Chezek is having/had her baby already! So happy for her but also makes me feel like I've been ttc for a long time...specialist march 12!


----------



## luna_19

I know how you feel lily :/

Got my day 21 progesterone results, 57.1!


----------



## Newbie32

Ditto lily! Amazing news but does make it feel like forever...

Sounds good Luna! Is that good? Lol x


----------



## luna_19

Last time I had it done it was 28 which is considered pretty good :)


----------



## Newbie32

Then that's excellent Luna!!!!

Fx you got it!!!


----------



## zeropatience

Hi horsey,
Thanks for the insight! I was wondering if thyroid would have an effect like that on my temps...I had it tested back in August and it was normal, but maybe I'll have it tested again now that I have this new piece of information!
Hope wedding prep is going well and things are going the way you want!!


----------



## AuCa

That's great news Luna!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And we're off for more bloodwork....:wacko:


----------



## Goldfish

Newbie - congrats on your new job!!

Horsey :hugs:

Baking - hope you catch that egg!

Auca - more bloodwork? Which tests are you having done?

Lily, Luna, Newbie - ditto times 3! I remember when mrschezek announced her BFP...gosh I can't believe it was that long ago!

I think I'm losing it...yesterday we were at the shops and I was wistfully smiling at all the little toddlers and kids. Then I saw a pregnant lady with a big bump and suddenly I burst into tears :saywhat: Hubby had to take me aside so people wouldn't wonder why I was crying in the middle of a shop!


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish - :hugs::hugs::hugs: It's hard sometimes, and I think your reaction is totally understandable. I have crazy mood swings regarding pregnant women and babies/kids as well sometimes. One minute I feel all happy, and the next minute I'm totally down.

I think I broke my blood work record today - 10 vials. When the technician kept adding vial after vial on the table I asked her if she was sure that I would have that much blood, lol. DH was all worried afterwords that I would faint, but it was totally fine. I still have to go for one more appointment. Last time I did all the Day 3 stuff and some general tests (total blood count, thryoid etc), and Istill have a whole sheet with STD and antibody titres to go. Today was all clotting related, because I have a family history of thrombosis and thus the doc wanted to get that all checked (I think IVF meds increase the risks for thrombosis quite a bit). Who knew that would consist of a thousand different tests....
DH had to do the obvious - STDs, hormone levels, and also had to give blood (and saliva) for genetic testing.


----------



## luna_19

Wow that is a lot of blood! Were your day 3 tests all good?


----------



## AuCa

Not sure....We don't have another consult until end of March, and we can't access anything online unfortunately. I might contact the doc before that (once I got all my tests done) and ask him to send us the results, but not sure if they're going to do it (or I guess I could go see my family doc and ask her to access my results...maybe I'll do that).


----------



## luna_19

Well that's dumb that you have to wait. I'm pretty sure they have to give you a copy if you ask for it


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Horsey

:hugs: Goldfish

Wow lots of blood Auca :wacko:


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - good grief, 10 vials! I don't think I've had more than 4 or 5 vials taken in one go. Hopefully you'll get lots of results from them!

Well after the past few days of extreme moodiness thinking I wasn't going to ovulate, FF now thinks I did, which is a start!


----------



## bakingbabe

yay for o'ing, goldfish! :) Hello tww!


----------



## bakingbabe

Auca, I did three vials in Dec and thought that was a lot! I can't imagine 10 at once, wow! I hope you get some good news from all that. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I think I had 5 the first time because I was getting a bunch of tests done. I was actually all happy that the other day just needed one :haha:


----------



## zeropatience

hi ladies,
good luck to auca and luna who are both getting tests done!!

I just wanted to share something silly...I got my first +OPK ever!! I'm so excited and hopeful right now!!! :happydance: Wish me luck that DH and I can catch that egg!!! Yay!!! :yipee:


----------



## Goldfish

ZP - yay! such a good feeling to get a positive *something* isn't it!!

Baking - looks like you may have O just 1 day after me so let's hang out in the TWW together! 

I have my first fertility appt tomorrow...nervous but kinda excited.


----------



## AuCa

That's great zp!! :happydance::happydance:

Goldfish - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## luna_19

zp that's super exciting, I have never had a positive opk so I know I would be just as excited :)

good luck with your appointment tomorrow goldfish :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish said:


> ZP - yay! such a good feeling to get a positive *something* isn't it!!
> 
> Baking - looks like you may have O just 1 day after me so let's hang out in the TWW together!
> 
> I have my first fertility appt tomorrow...nervous but kinda excited.

Yay, tww buddies! :) Good luck at your appt, Goldfish! :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Yay for a positive opk, zp! I was excited about my positive opk this month too!


----------



## Twag

Yay for +ve opk I have never had a full +ve just close :dohh: so I would be excited too 

GL Goldfish


----------



## Goldfish

I'm back from my fertility appt - normally I don't log on to BnB during work hours but I'm working from home today and I'm so excited I wanted to update you all :) Appt went really well - the doctor is recommending IVF and sent me away to have blood tests. Now I just have to fill out some forms and wait for the NHS (UK public health system for those outside the UK) funding to come through. I was shocked how quickly the next step *could* happen (pending funding, blood test results etc), I really thought they'd do more tests before recommending IVF. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> I'm back from my fertility appt - normally I don't log on to BnB during work hours but I'm working from home today and I'm so excited I wanted to update you all :) Appt went really well - the doctor is recommending IVF and sent me away to have blood tests. Now I just have to fill out some forms and wait for the NHS (UK public health system for those outside the UK) funding to come through. I was shocked how quickly the next step *could* happen (pending funding, blood test results etc), I really thought they'd do more tests before recommending IVF. Fingers crossed!

Yay, so happy that your appointment went well! :happydance::happydance:
Maybe we can be IVF buddies :hugs: Did they give you a timeline for how long it could take for the funding to come through? I'm not 100% sure yet, but I'm thinking that we might do IVF in May or June (depending on some results, and which clinic we'll go with).


----------



## bakingbabe

Yay, goldfish! So excited that the appt went well and that you could do ivf very soon. :) Hope you won't need it though but glad it's there if you do. :hugs: 

And auca, excited that you may have ivf in May or June. :)


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - would love to be IVF buddies (though would prefer to be bump buddies...)! The hospital I'm at has no waiting list for IVF so it's just a matter of the funding coming through as the doctor thinks I should have no trouble getting it since I pretty much meet the prerequisites... though my BMI is a bit low so he um, fudged my number a little. He did warn me that I have to try and put on weight by the time IVF starts as they will weigh me again and they might not let me start until I get to their minimum BMI. Bah! I've been trying to put on weight for years and not much luck!! 

So it could happen quite quickly, but depends how long it takes to get NHS funding?


----------



## Twag

Exciting news Goldfish however I hope you get your BFP before that funding comes through - it is the way these things work no :wacko:


----------



## luna_19

That's great news goldfish!


----------



## horseypants

yay goldfish and auca :)

i'm doing iui this cycle and it is costing me $3,500. I can only afford to do one round and will be in debt! ivf here costs $20,000....


----------



## Twag

Oh my gosh horsey lots & lots of :dust: that the iui works :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

good luck with iui, horsey!


----------



## AuCa

Wishing you all the best for your IUI horsey!!! :hugs::hugs:
20k is crazy :wacko: I think here it's about 15k or so for one cycle, depending on the clinic. It really irritates me that there is no funding for IVF/IUI in North America, but that's another topic...


----------



## luna_19

Good luck horsey :)


----------



## Goldfish

Horsey - can't believe how much IVF costs over there, that's crazy!! I think it's about half of that here in the UK if you go private (don't quote me but I read it somewhere). The public health system is pretty good here, depending on which area you live in you usually get 1 free round of IVF if you fulfil their criteria, and some get more than 1.

Anyway sending you all my wishes for a BFP!!


----------



## Veganlily

Horsey - many people have success with just one cycle of IUI - fingers crossed for you girl!!

Hope everyone's doing well - I've had the flu and been down and out for the count - sadly no bd since the cycle began between being sick and AF and gosh darn it if this isn't the cycle where I think I ovulated ridiculously early (for me) at like day 10. Onwards and upwards - I really believe what's meant to be will be. And because we're still not pg we booked a late spring getaway/dream trip to spain and France for 9 days. We are committed to lots of travel if we don't have children and we are living that commitment! Ultimately we will downgrade our house to something very small (condo maybe) and probably move closer to or within a major city (NYC) if it can't happen - and that's a life I could get behind. We're all set up in the suburbs with the right house for children right now but I don't think I want to keep it up if we're Child free in the long run. Still not giving up but I find it helps to ponder alternatives. Fertility appointment in just a week and a half should tell us much more.

Hugs to all!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck at the appt next week, Lily! I hope you get to stay at your current house and it's filled with as many little ones as you want. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lily


----------



## AuCa

Glad that you are better Lily, the flu is horrible :hugs::hugs:



Veganlily said:


> And because we're still not pg we booked a late spring getaway/dream trip to spain and France for 9 days. We are committed to lots of travel if we don't have children and we are living that commitment! Ultimately we will downgrade our house to something very small (condo maybe) and probably move closer to or within a major city (NYC) if it can't happen - and that's a life I could get behind.

I totally get it, and those could have been my exact words :) I LOVE traveling, and if we end up not having children I would do the exact same thing as you. I've actually been pondering the idea of going up north, eg Yukon, for a couple of months, but that was put on hold because in the end we decided that if we want to have kids it would have to be now (because of my age). Honestly, I could also accept life without kids if it turns out that it's just not possible for us.
And yay for Spain and France :happydance: We'll be going to Europe in summer. All my family still lives there. Initially we were going to do a side-trip to Turkey and/or Portugal (my two favourites), but since we're probably going to be totally broke from IVF we'll more likely just stay with my family.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Lily


----------



## Goldfish

:hugs: lily - we love travelling too and that's what we've focused on while we're waiting for our BFP!! Spain and France are wonderful choices :)

Auca - we've been thinking of going to turkey too! Been to Istanbul but would like to see more... Just a bit too distracted/lazy at the moment to plan it though!


----------



## Newbie32

Oh lily big hugs hun, hopefully your fs appointment this month will bring some answers, but more importantly some great results!

Sorry for being a stranger girls, but unfortunately dh and I have had to make the decision to officially wtt. It's heartbreaking for me but we don't really have a lot of choice with timing for the next 3-6 months. Ill pop in when I can to hopefully see some bfps from you lovely girls but I won't be around too much for a while.

Good luck to each and every one of you, and I hope they one day ill be seeing you on the expecting thread xx

:dust:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Newbie


----------



## Goldfish

Aw newbie, hope these 3-6 months of wtt goes quickly for you as you settle in to your new job! Hope to see you again soon


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: newbie, I hope to see you back really soon!

I am in shock, I finally got my bfp this morning!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-03 06.21.34.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, I had a dream you got your bfp this month! So happy for you!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Newbie32 said:


> Oh lily big hugs hun, hopefully your fs appointment this month will bring some answers, but more importantly some great results!
> 
> Sorry for being a stranger girls, but unfortunately dh and I have had to make the decision to officially wtt. It's heartbreaking for me but we don't really have a lot of choice with timing for the next 3-6 months. Ill pop in when I can to hopefully see some bfps from you lovely girls but I won't be around too much for a while.
> 
> Good luck to each and every one of you, and I hope they one day ill be seeing you on the expecting thread xx
> 
> :dust:

We'll miss you, newbie! :hugs: Hope the new job goes well.


----------



## Twag

Luna what fantastic BFP those are too congratulations so very happy for you :yipee:
H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Luna, you got the bfp ball rolling once again. :) Now let's keep em coming, girls!!! :dust:


----------



## Twag

Time for the 2013 :BFP: to roll in I reckon :dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh Luna that's the best news!!!! I'm SO happy to hear :happydance:
Woo hoo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats Luna!! YAY!! So happy for you! :happydance:

Still stalking and praying for each and every one of you girls to get your :bfp:!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Luna!!!!!! Omg congratulations!!!! That's definitely a big fat positive indeed!


----------



## AuCa

I already said it in your journal, but once more - congrats, so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

thanks everyone :hugs:

I had no idea this would take so long when I met you all almost a year ago. I'm so glad to have had so much support here :) Now someone else needs to keep the bfp train going, I need a bump buddy!


----------



## horseypants

:) 
Big congrats. Best news I've heard in ages :)


----------



## Twag

It is fantastic news Luna just what the thread needed now we need to make Luna a bump buddy :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Luna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Over the moon for you, girl!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Newbie - sorry about the break from ttc, Hun. Maybe it'll be just what you need and you'll get a speedy BFP once you resume. Good luck with your exciting transition and please don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

So pleased for you Luna! Already been on your journal to pass on the congrats, and it made me wonder how all you girls are doing. Hope there are more BFPs to follow! :)


----------



## AuCa

Good luck for you Newbie, and hopefully you'll swing by once in a while :flower: (those few months will probably just fly by :))

I got too impatient and just booked myself an appointment with my GP with the hope that she can access the results of my blood tests (which were ordered by the specialist). We only have our next specialist appt in 3 weeks from now and I'm sick of waiting and not knowing any results (of course nobody lets us know anything :growlmad:).

And then I ended up having mid-cycle spotting for 2 days (never had this before :wacko:), and now CD24 and no ovulation again :growlmad: I'm starting to wonder if DH's diagnosis shocked my body into going into early menopause or something...:dohh: That's why I also really would like to know my results (FSH, estrogen etc).


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - might just be a once-off strange spotting sort of cycle. For some reason once people start TTC strange things happen to their cycle that they don't usually come across before TTC (or maybe they just didn't notice before?). Hopefully you'll O later (or if not, then hope you O next cycle!)


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates Luna! Yay I'm so happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm still stalking all you other ladies and have my fingers crossed for BFPs for every single one of you. I see there is a lot of testing and treatment happening and hopethat it gives you that extra boost that you need. Lots and lots of Baby dust!


----------



## Twag

:witch: arrived un-annouced today :(


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm sorry, twag. :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Twag :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

so sorry twag :(


----------



## Veganlily

Sorry twag. Hang in there sweetie.

Where is everyne in their cycle and plans? I feel like we need a roll call!

I'm days away from AF (I think) after very early ovulation with absolutely no bd in fertile window because of being sick. For now I'm just hoping for AF to arrive so I can start fresh in conjunction with my specialist appointment on march 12. Called all my prior doctors to get my medical records sent in time. Will definitely keep all of you updated! 

What about everyone else??

Xoxo


----------



## horseypants

I am probably going to do my first and only iui this Friday and I'm not feeling hopeful because of OH's bad SA. Long term plan would be to scale back wedding plans in favor of saving up to try an icsi next year.


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm in the last week of the tww with iui with injectables next month if needed.


----------



## AuCa

Lily - excited that your specialist appointment is (almost) here! We got another SA booked for the same day, and next specialist appt on the 25th.

Twag - stupid AF :growlmad::growlmad:

Bakingbabe - Fingers crossed for this cycle, and IUI sounds like a good plan!

Horsey - :hugs::hugs: I do wonder if there is not a way to boost your DH's swimmers....I don't think you would need ICSI with your numbers, probably just "plain old" IVF. It really sucks that you might have to scale back your wedding plans though :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

So, while DH is away ("work dinner"), and I'm trying to eat an enormous pizza (my only chance to order pizza is when he's away because he can't eat cheese but will anyway if I order it..men...) I finally convinced myself to start a journal too (I put the link in my signature).....

Hope all of you are doing just great :happydance:


----------



## zeropatience

Congrats Luna!! Yay!! So exciting!!!

Newbie, we'll miss you! All the best in this new chapter of your live!

Auca, I doubt that you're going into early menopause silly:flower:. I you get all the answers you want at your appointment with GP!

Lilly asked for an update, so here's where I'm at: 8DPO, just waiting. DH had a job scare right during my fertile window and said he's feeling under a lot of pressure to perform at home and at work, so he asked to take a break from TTC until the job thing is resolved. He thought he was going to lose this job (which was very scary!) but it turns out they'll reassign him to a different project (which will likely mean that we'll move in the next few months). We'll find out which project in about 3 weeks. We were able to rally up and BD the day I got a +ve OPK, so I'm still hopeful. But, since we're not TTC'ing anymore I stopped temp'ing and decided to just wait for AF to show...Wow, that was a long update:oops:

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Goldfish

Horsey - good luck with your upcoming IUI
Baking - fx you won't be needing that IUI!
Zp - sorry to hear about dh's job scare, glad it's going to be ok

AFM, AF is due any day now and my chart's not looking too good :(


----------



## AuCa

Oh man Goldfish :( Still hoping for you....

zp - you were right, I'm not going into early menopause :blush: Just good my results back (Day 3 hormone levels) and they all look good. I guess my body is hormonally perfectly balanced, but just hates normal length cycles :wacko:
My mom was actually so funny when we talked about it (she apparently used to have long cycles as well). She said "well, if we are born with a certain amount of eggs, but you only ovulate every 40 days instead of every 28 days, that means that you should have more eggs left!!!" :haha::haha:


----------



## Twag

GL with the IUI Horsey :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Yes, thinking of you Horsey!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
(edit - I think the IUI got postponed to Sat)


----------



## bakingbabe

Well, I will be heading to an iui appt sometime this weekend or Monday.

:witch: showing up two days early is not fun. :(


----------



## AuCa

bakingbabe said:


> Well, I will be heading to an iui appt sometime this weekend or Monday.
> 
> :witch: showing up two days early is not fun. :(

Sorry baking :hugs: That is no good start into a weekend :growlmad:


----------



## Goldfish

Auca - yay for normal blood test results!

Aw Baking...:hug: Hope the IUI works out for you!

As expected after seeing my temp drop again this morning, AF showed up for me today too :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Boo, goldfish! :hugs: So sorry she showed up for you. 

The plan was iui with injectables but our insurance won't cover it until we've done clomid for three months. So this month is iui with clomid.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies sorry AF caught you :hugs: what is with the :witch: showing up early for all of us this cycle


----------



## bakingbabe

I don't know, twag, but it's certainly annoying!!!!!!


----------



## AuCa

Sorry Goldfish :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## horseypants

goldfish and baking :hugs: so sorry


----------



## Veganlily

AF showed early for ME yesterday too! Crazy huh? Hugs ladies.


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, is your appt with the fertility specialist this week? Sorry the :witch: showed up early for you as well.


----------



## Veganlily

Appointment on Tuesday!


----------



## AuCa

Veganlily said:


> Appointment on Tuesday!

Yay :happydance:
We have another SA on Tuesday, which is less exciting :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

My first iui consultation wasn't so good, they found a cyst on my left ovary that they want to shrink down before we do anything else. Boo! So on birth control to shrink the cyst (left over from ovulation) for a week and then back again for another u/s.


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck at the appt, lily! I'll be thinking of y'all on Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - good luck for your appt on Tuesday!
Baking - boo about the cyst :(


----------



## bakingbabe

Small victory today: the dr's office got the insurance to agree to do gonal-f injectable meds this cycle (once we figure out when that is)!!

Longer and more drawn out version on my journal. :)


----------



## zeropatience

Auca and Lily - hope your appointments today go well and yield productive results!

Bakingbabe-yay! that is a great step forward!

It was so weird that AF showed for three of you on the same day...:nope::wacko:

AFM, AF should show on Saturday. I noticed that the last week of my LP is the time in my cycle when I have the most energy. I just get up and start doing things around the house, walk the dog, come back and do a bunch more things. Then, the first week on my cycle is when I have no energy and spend most of the day on the sofa watching TV and/or napping. I wonder if it has to do with how estrogen and progesterone affect me....Has anybody else noticed a pattern like that? (I'm currently unemployed so I have the privileged to watch tv and nap during the day).


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, I hope the appt went well today! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Zero looks like it wasn't AF for you? Possible implant maybe?


----------



## Veganlily

Hi Girls!

Well, we survived our first fertility specialist appointment - 2 hours! I was not super psyched to be there at first - it just felt invasive or like a bit of a bummer but by the end I was glad we did it. The doctor was super cool - my first time having a male doctor conduct a pelvic, as well as my first time having my man with me while feet were in stirrups - I guess that's par for the course if we do get pregnant though! Doctor was very confident about our ability to get pregnant. Looked at prior testing and dh's sperm analysis for background information. Today conducted a transvaginal ultrasound that did not demonstrate any evidence of PCOS (I wasn't really worried about this) or fibroids (my mom had these so I was glad I don't).

Here's the game plan:

1. Take 50mg of Clomid CD 5-9. I filled the prescription and happen to be CD 5 today - we are debating whether to go for it starting tonight or let it all sink in - ahhhh - decisions!
2. HSG - as soon as this Friday or else next month between CD 5-12.
3. Bloodwork for all sorts of stuff - the standard workup (thyroid, hormones, genetic stuff), same day as HSG.
4. Bloodword for DH (ditto above) and another more recent more sophisticated SA for DH that will give us a better idea of motility (he had a vasectomy reversed - great count with lower motility).
5. Assuming all systems go, move to IUI with Clomid if it works well for me, or with injectibles if Clomid isn't doing the trick.
6. Keep charting and DTD EOD when fertile. Doctor is super supportive of OPK's and pretty supportive of temping, etc. if you are experienced and know how to read the signs. Nurse was super into OPK's as well as preseed. Doctor was more enthusiastic about BD EOD rather than every day during fertile cycle to let sperm count stay high but allow for good motility.

About 5 years ago I was eating too little and exercising too much and doctor thinks much of my somewhat extended ovulation and wacky cycles is directly attributable to that period of time where I didn't ovulate for a year, and had irregular cycles for several years during the height of my exercising phase. He does think I'm recovering nicely from that and initial testing seems to indicate a good egg supply. DH also has motility issues, so he thinks IUI would be quite helpful for that.

This was basically what I expected, but now that question for us is how quickly and aggressively to move forward. Our tentative plan is to go ahead and start Clomid today and do day 21 bloodwork this cycle to see if that works on me the way it's designed to. Doctor said with women with my history, sometimes injectibles are better. Then in April to do HSG and other testing (extended bloodwork, DH's SA), and then move to IUI in late May or June after our big trip back to France and to Spain. I also think that my plans for a spring ramp up on exercise and toning may need to be put on hold - concern is that any weight loss or significant exercise increase could scare off my eggs again. I'm in the very high end of my "happy place" weight-wise (smack dab in the middle for BMI purposes), but apparently my body likes it best here and obviously that's what best for my body if its where I ovulate regularly.

So...what to do what to do...any opinions on Clomid? Any other thoughts, feedback or advice would be welcomed!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Lily I'm so glad your appointment went well :hugs:
If you have any questions about the Clomid or any of the testing I'd be happy to answer :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily,
I'm happy to hear the appt went well! My RE is my only male doctor and it was definitely weird at the beginning. Now I actually missed him when we had to see the lady RE for an u/s. I'm happy to hear no fibroids or PCOS. 

I say be aggressive and start that clomid, it can only help! And it's a hellva lot cheaper than injectables. One gonal-f pen is costing me $500 and that's with our insurance!


----------



## AuCa

Lily, it sounds like a great plan to me! Seems like your RE really took the time to figure out a long term plan, which is great (I feel ours only does bits and pieces at a time) :thumbup:

As for when to start, I think you guys just need to figure out what you are most comfortable with.

Only one comment, as you mentioned genetic testing - you might want to figure out how long it takes to process this, as I know that depending on where you are, genetic testing might take a while and you might want to prioritize it to get the results in time.


----------



## bakingbabe

Yeah I agree with Auca, genetic testing took about two weeks for us.


----------



## zeropatience

Twag said:


> Zero looks like it wasn't AF for you? Possible implant maybe?

I mean AF should catch me this coming Saturday....I did a POAS preg test and got a BFP, so I know it'll show it's face this weekend....


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - wow, now that's a plan!! Very thoughtful fertility doctor you have there!!
ZP - I may have misread your post, but did you say you got a BFP but expecting AF this weekend...?

Nothing exciting to report here, I'm just starting up my grapefruit juice drinking, EPO taking regimen again... yawn!


----------



## Veganlily

ZP - yeah...was that a typo, girl?!


----------



## zeropatience

zeropatience said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Zero looks like it wasn't AF for you? Possible implant maybe?
> 
> I mean AF should catch me this coming Saturday....I did a POAS preg test and got a BFP, so I know it'll show it's face this weekend....Click to expand...

it was NEGATIVE!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!! Wishful thinking...sorry!!!


----------



## zeropatience

Goldfish said:


> Lily - wow, now that's a plan!! Very thoughtful fertility doctor you have there!!
> ZP - I may have misread your post, but did you say you got a BFP but expecting AF this weekend...?
> 
> Nothing exciting to report here, I'm just starting up my grapefruit juice drinking, EPO taking regimen again... yawn!

Goldfish and Lily - thanks for catching my typo....OMG, I'm so overwhelmed I can't even type correctly...sorry!


----------



## Twag

Wow ok so rollercoaster reading there ZP early for a BFP so it could still be coming :dust:

Great plan there Lily :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

We decided to hold off on clomid until having the SA, bloodwork and HSG. Didn't want to put chemicals in my body (yet) if there is something more physical that can be dealt with first. I'm hoping to get us both in for this Friday, if that doesn't happen we'll do it in April. I'm likely to be placed on clomid and/or injectibles if/when we try IUI, so I'm going to wait until we have all information to go down that route and not until after our big trip in may. We'll still be temping, preseed and trying other tricks and doing lots of tests until then!

THANK YOU for all the support!


----------



## horseypants

vegan lily, good call. very wise.


----------



## Veganlily

Update: HSG for me and full SA and bloodwork just scheduled for DH THIS Friday! Wish us luck, girls! I've heard that HSG can result in BFP because it clears you out...we'll see...

Anyone else have updates?


----------



## AuCa

:thumbup: Good luck with all the tests Lily!

I think I only wrote it in my journal, but we got a bunch of test results back (blood work, genetic testing, STDs). Did that help our situation though - not really. I think I was ranting about it somewhere already, but I feel that nobody really knows anything about male infertility, and I am starting to doubt if we will ever know a reason/get a real diagnosis about the cause. Very frustrating.
Anyway, the only thing they found for DH was low testosterone. Waiting for results of another SA (should be in next week), and more genetic tests.

And I apparently have elevated platelet counts, and the doc wants me to go on low dose aspirin :wacko: I don't know how I feel about that though. I might get my family doc to order another one and see if it goes down.


----------



## horseypants

And I did one iui which broke the bank and was poorly timed. Now waiting for af and wondering what I'll do next. If I had the money for ivf, I'd do it.


----------



## Goldfish

Zp - aw, what an unfortunate typo :( fx for you, it's not over till AF shows!!
Lily - good luck this Friday!

Auca, horsey, and everyone else who is undergoing fertility testing/fertility procedures - big hugs!! Can't believe there are so many of us with TTC issues :(


----------



## bakingbabe

goldfish, are you doing anything this cycle? iui? fertility drugs? I'm sorry but I can't seem to remember. boo. :(


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - I'm not having treatment this cycle as I'm waiting to hear from the fertility doc about some blood tests I had done, and about whether the health system is going to fund my ivf... So just doing the usual "natural" TTC (with grapefruit juice, epo, conceive plus!)


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck today, Lily! I hope both tests give you good news.


----------



## Veganlily

Survived the HSG. It was not a huge deal but definitely not fun. Unfortunately the worst part was after - I have a nasty fainting habit and let's just say I caused drama in the waiting room for all other patients to see - I collapsed under a table, nurses and staff had to come out and take care of me, then the doctor came in to check on me . . . OMG so embarrassing. Plus I think all the other patients were thinking what the heck did they do to that girl?! Cramping is like bad menstrual cramps - not a huge deal but I feel bloated and aches and gross.

Oh but good news is everything looks "perfect!" Doctor called my uterus beautiful and said it would look great with a baby. I almost cried. Now on to SA results, bloodwork, trying naturally for 2 more cycles and if nada...IUI and clomid or injectibles. Will keep you posted.

Happy Friday ladies and thanks for your ongoing support! How is everyone else?!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Glad to hear the results were good, lily. sorry to hear about the fainting spell, that's no fun. :(

Have you done the bloodwork yet and just waiting for results? Hope you get good news from the SA. 

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Still have to do blood but waiting for day 2/3 next cycle....if there is one! I think my doctors optimism is contagious...


----------



## bakingbabe

:)


----------



## AuCa

Yay for a beautiful uterus :haha:
Glad you got through the HSG somewhat ok, but not so great about the fainting. I hope you won't be crampy too long :hugs:
Fingers crossed for the rest of your tests!

We're pretty much waiting for our next specialist consult to come up with some sort of plan (and still waiting for results of 2nd genetic test, another SA and DH's ultrasound). Our options are probably gonna be either go straight to IVF (maybe need TESE, or several rounds of SA and freezing), or have DH go on clomid for 3 mths and see if it improves his count, and then go to IVF.


----------



## Veganlily

AuCa - that plan sounds great! I think it's easy to begin to try to think about all the steps in the plan at once but I think you're wise to think about one step at a time - that's what we've been doing and it feels less overwhelming. I think we are very likely to be doing IUI in June/July but getting all our ducks in a row first (and hoping it happens on its own first). In the meantime, continuing to hope that 1 sperm makes it up on his own and also continuing to live a life filled with travel, friends and great cocktails! I know you two will make a baby happen if that's what you decide to do.

Baking - I hope you're doing well. I miss the third in our long-term TTC ovulation buddy trifecta - Luna. So happy for her but I think we'll have to hurry and catch up to her.

Xoxo to all


----------



## luna_19

Awe I miss you guys too but didn't want to upset anyone by still posting here too much :hugs:

I'm glad your hsg went well :)


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi girls 

I have been trying for baby #1 for almost 2 years. 

Im 30 and my husband and i want nothing more. 

Im going for my HSG tomorrow and got to say im so nervous after reading peoples experiences online. Suppose im just looking for reassurance that its ok.

Im just back on this tonight after a long spell not online.

Any feedback welcome &#128515; xx


----------



## luna_19

kelstar I had an hsg in January and it was really not a big deal, I found it a little uncomfortable for the most part. The best advice I got that day is when it gets to the point where it's really uncomfortable you're about 30 seconds away from being done.

Afterwards I felt kind of crampy for the rest of the day but was completely back to normal by the next day :)


----------



## Kelstar82

Thankyou so much for the reassurance... Ive got painkillers at the ready for beforehand. &#128515;


----------



## bakingbabe

Definitely do the painkillers first, kelstar. And welcome!

I had one back in Nov and it wasn't the most fabulous thing in the world to do but it wasn't awful. My right tube was blocked so they added more dye to mine and the last 30 sec were pretty intense. 

I had cramping for a few days after but I also had more dye to absorb and my tube was blocked. I think Luna's experience is far more common for most women.


----------



## bakingbabe

I've been trying to stay positive in light of all my stuff and it hasn't always been easy (look at my journal - it so sad atm!) but I am starting to feel a teeny bit more positive. I just hope beyond hope that the u/s tomorrow shows only good news and we can begin this iui process. Appt is late tomorrow afternoon so any good vibes you ladies can send would be very much appreciated! 

:)


----------



## Veganlily

Kel-I was somewhere between Luna and baking -actual hsg not so bad but cramps for about 36 hours. It's brief and over before you know it!

Baking - hang in there sweetie-this thing is not easy. We're here for you girl.

Luna - as one of the thread's elders I declare you welcome here ALWAYS!

Happy Sunday ladies.


----------



## AuCa

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow baking! :hugs: I'll send a truck load of good vibes over :winkwink:

Kelstar - just wanted to say hi! Haven't had my HSG yet, so unfortunately can't give you any input on it.


----------



## Kelstar82

Its definately not easy... Heartbreaking really. &#128532; 
But positive thinking all the way and im sure you will get your dream soon.

Depending on HSG results IUI is next for me. Im really hoping it all works out for you :) xx


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks, Lily and Auca! :hugs: Hopefully last day of these damn birth control pills (they are making me a crying mess!) 

And I agree with Lily, as another thread elder, Luna you are always welcome. :) We did start this journey around the same time and the support we've given each other, and continue to, is invaluable.


----------



## bakingbabe

Kelstar82 said:


> Its definately not easy... Heartbreaking really. &#128532;
> But positive thinking all the way and im sure you will get your dream soon.
> 
> Depending on HSG results IUI is next for me. Im really hoping it all works out for you :) xx

I'm trying to start iui this cycle but u/s found a cyst so waiting to see if it shrunk. I'll be popping in here updating (and complaining probably! :) ) about injectable drugs and the iui process. 
Good luck on the hsg tomorrow, kelstar! Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Kelstar82

So nice to talk to others in the same situation... Xx 

Its defo been the hardest 2 years TTC but we will all get there in the end :) xx

Off to bed now x 

Nite all &#128164;&#128522;


----------



## Kelstar82

Oh well just had the HSG was really not nice at all &#128532; feeling very emotional. Both tubes showed swellings when dye went in and only a trickle got past them. I did ask Dr if i could maybe conceive naturally and he said it could still happen.

I am now on waiting list for Lap but doctor was trying to sway me away from that and just try naturally until my IVF starts next year. Anyone got views on laparoscopy? 

Kel &#10084; x


----------



## horseypants

Kel, hugs, hugs hugs. Xo


----------



## Twag

I think I am going to leave this thread as I feel a little out of the group as I am only 7 cycles in to TTC and no nothing about all this stuff :nope:

I would like to wish all you ladies the best of luck in your journeys and I hope you all get your sticky BFP's soon :hugs:

I will keep checking in on you all :flower:


----------



## bakingbabe

Oh, twag, I'm sorry you feel like that! I don't want you to go but I respect your decision. :hugs: I hope you won't need to ever know these things. I'll keep following your journal though. :) 

Kelstar,
I had a lap done back in Dec and I would do it over again in a heartbeat, the recovery was a few days and I had a bout 2 weeks of bloating. I have stage 3 endo and it messed up my right tube and left ovary so I do know some of your pain. Let me know if you have any questions about it and I will answer as best I can. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I am going to keep following as I have become attached to you ladies and I need to know you all get your BFPs but I probably will be a silent stalker as really I don't know anything about all this stuff but I will be providing :hug: & :dust: when required 

:hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Kel-hang in there.

Twag - I totally understand - I never thought I'd be one of the girls talking about all this stuff - unfortunately I think it's more common for those of us in our 30's to need a little help. I agree with baking that I hope you never have to find about about fertility specialists and treatments- I sure never wanted to either. Please keep stalking and let us know when you get your bfp - very soon I hope! :dust:


----------



## AuCa

Sorry about your HSG Kel :hugs::hugs:

Twag - I get it, but do also hope that you'll swing by once in a while :hugs: I think this thread just really turned into more of an "assisted conception" thread lately. We haven't been TTC for a super long time either, but discovered our issue fairly quickly.


----------



## Kelstar82

Thanks girls &#55357;&#56842; 

And Twag i hope you get your BFP soon xx dont leave nice to chat to people &#10084;&#10084; xxx

Xxxx


----------



## Goldfish

Baking - sending over some good vibes to you!!

Kelstar - hello! I had a lap in 2011 (due to pelvic pain from severe endo)... might be worth getting one done just to see if you have any issues there. I haven't had any luck, but I have come across several people on BnB who have gone on to conceive shortly after their laps. It took me about a week to recover, but I had lots of adhesions and two big endometriomas removed, plus my ovaries were stuck together. My friend who had a lap but didn't have anything 'done' had a much faster recovery though!

Twag - sorry to see you leaving, but all the best in getting your BFP and hope you don't have to find out what we're all talking about!

I'm waiting to O and hoping it won't happen till at least the end of this week as hubby is away for work till Wednesday!


----------



## bakingbabe

Cyst shrunk but not quite enough. Boo! And now my lining is too thin and he's worried that stopping now would not give me a good enough chance to shed it so one more week of birth control pills for me and another u/s on Monday.


----------



## luna_19

:(


----------



## Veganlily

luna_19 said:


> :(

What Luna said!


----------



## bakingbabe

yeah, boo but it's one more week not a lifetime. I can hang in there for one more week. At least, I think I can. And talking to him (not the other lady doc) was way more reassuring. He told his plan for IUI - double IUI after the trigger shot, progestrone for 2 days, and a beta test 2 weeks later. So I know there will be something occurring sometime soon.


----------



## luna_19

I totally thought I posted that in baking's journal then was wondering where my post went :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Twag

bakingbabe said:


> yeah, boo but it's one more week not a lifetime. I can hang in there for one more week. At least, I think I can. And talking to him (not the other lady doc) was way more reassuring. He told his plan for IUI - double IUI after the trigger shot, progestrone for 2 days, and a beta test 2 weeks later. So I know there will be something occurring sometime soon.

Great that your doc was more reassuring :thumbup: boo about the cyst but great attitude there :hugs:

Thanks Ladies :hugs: you know what you are such a great bunch of girls that I can't leave I need to stick with you and offer support where I can :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## bakingbabe

love your quote, twag! :) :hugs: And I'm so glad you're sticking around! :)


----------



## Twag

Thanks it kind of calms me when I read it :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi girls! I'm away all week at a work conference so just hoping I don't o. I don't think I have yet so that's good. Hubby didn't end up doing SA last week because of our dtd timing being wrong for it, so he's doing it today. I'm not there to help him but I think he'll be alright. ;)

How is everyone else? Hope you're having a good week!


----------



## AuCa

Hey Lily, have fun at the conference (hope it's at a nice place)! And fingers crossed for the SA :hugs:

I'm just waiting for our consult on Monday. I'll give an update after that :winkwink:


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi girls,

Lily, I hope you have a good time at the conference. I'm sure DH will be fine. ;) 

Auca, is the consult with the other IVF place? Good luck on Monday!

Afm. I just waiting til the u/s on Monday am.


----------



## AuCa

Good luck to you too Baking! When is your appointment? Ours is right in the morning luckily. Yes, it's the consult with our local clinic. I think that we'll probably go with them, since the logistics are just hard for us otherwise (having to do all these SAs etc). I just hope the doc is not a total jerk (I've heard conflicting stories about him).


----------



## bakingbabe

Mine is 9:00 central time. I got it moved up from 4:30 so I'm happy about that. :)

I hope you like the doc on Monday! Fx'ed that he isn't a total jerk.


----------



## Goldfish

Baking and Auca - good luck for your appts on Monday!
Lily - Hope hubby's SA goes well! I'm still waiting to O too.

Today I got a call from the fertility centre - they're processing my IVF referral/agreement forms and will let me know next week about the next steps. On one hand, I'm happy that IVF could happen quite soon and it looks like the NHS will fund it, but on the other hand, I can't believe I'm at this stage of my TTC journey. Also I'm desperately trying to put on weight so I can make their minimum BMI requirement so feeling rather emotional!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Goldfish, glad to see things happening! I had a really tough time realizing that this was my path for getting a baby but it doesn't matter how they get here, it's that they get here. Good luck putting on weight too so everything can go quickly and smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Goldfish I totally know how you feel, on one hand it's great to be moving forward but on the other hand you wonder why your body can't just do what it's supposed to do! :hugs:


----------



## AuCa

Thanks Goldfish!
Wow, things are moving at a fast pace, that's great. I understand that it's scary though. I'm also getting scared/nervous, because I think that on Monday we'll actually have to come up with a plan and make decisions (but who knows, maybe just more testing and waiting...I hope not though). So far it was only testing, diagnosing etc.
It's kind of a double-edge sword, isn't it? We also just gotta be honest - IVF is a scary thing, for many reasons. I know that we'll have to go to an info session AND see a counselor before they even let us do IVF. There is certainly a reason for that.

Sorry you are stressed about your BMI :hugs:


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi girls im now on waiting list for laparascopy and im going to go ahead with it &#128515; 
This has been a terrible week.. Really emotional and everywhere i look is baby related. None of my friends would understand as they have never dealt with this. My friend is coming to stay this weekend with her partner and baby and as much as i love them all im finding it so hard watching other couples so happy bringing up their children. Sorry to go on just having a bad week &#128532; should really be more positive xxx

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


Kel


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough week, Kel. It is an emotional and trying journey and it's definitely harder when you are in a holding pattern. I hope you don't have to wait too long to get the lap scheduled. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Kel, sorry. Sometimes it helps to get it all out and admit how hard it is in order to get past it. And then you gotta do the cycle again in my experience! xo You're not alone and it really is that hard. Take time out for yourself and don't feel a lick of guilt about doing it. Anyone in your place would have a hard time. Remember that. Good luck on the lap. I've not heard about anyone who's done that and regretted it. You will be better off.


----------



## Veganlily

I agree with horsey. I've actually found that it feels better for me when I'm open with people I'm close to about the fact that we are having some trouble conceiving. People in my life have been amazing. I don't talk about it with anyone at work (except for a couple trusted colleagues not in my day-to-day department), but we have shared the struggle with our 10-15 or so closest friends. They've been great and it keeps me feeling grounded. I don't give them details or a monthly play by play but they know generally that we are trying, have been for a year, and are seeing a specialist.

Hope you and everyone is feeling good and has a great weekend. My cm is getting creamy and I'm about to hop a flight home so hopefully the timing will be good for a natural post-HSG attempt ... Fingers - but not legs ;) - crossed!


----------



## bakingbabe

Talking it out does help. We have told our immediate family that we have had trouble conceiving and they've been great. I don't go into the details with most of them but just knowing they know it's not an easy road and are there as support goes a long way. I have two close friends I have told and they've been great too. 

My RE has this on his website and it really resonated with me: 

"Infertility changes you. It&#8217;s a time when you find yourself disconnecting from those you love the most, family and friends. Isolating and pulling away from the fertile world can feel better than remaining a part of &#8220;normal life&#8221;. It&#8217;s very common to want to be a part of everything but not want to engage in anything. And as the gap between you and the fertile world widens, it becomes harder to be around those who now seem to disappoint you at every turn with their inaccurate medical advice, offhand remarks, and insensitive responses to your grief. But it is at these moments you need to be connected to supportive, loving. and understanding people.

Given that the infertility journey can take months or even years, being isolated and withdrawn from others can lead to secondary problems of depression and marital distress. Chances are, those who care about you WANT to support you through this difficult time; they just don&#8217;t know how. Your challenge is to teach them how to be the best friend and loved one they can be to you right now. One thing that is certain-- if you do not reach out, you are certain not to receive any support."


----------



## Veganlily

Great quote baking - that certainly resonates and I think in many ways is universally true of any struggle - your doctor sounds like a keeper!


----------



## bakingbabe

Yeah, and he's not too bad on the eyes either! ;)


----------



## Kelstar82

You are all wonderful &#128522; really cheered me up today xxxx

My close family know and couldnt be anymore supportive and my husband too is great.. Hope you all have a great weekend xxxxx


Kel &#128516;


----------



## Veganlily

Baking - MY fertility specialist is a hottie also! So weird - my first male ob-type doctor and of course he's gorgeous.


----------



## bakingbabe

:lol: Lily!


----------



## bakingbabe

Appt with doc went well this am, the cyst is completely gone and they think I should start bleeding tonight or tomorrow and be able to start the injections on Wednesday. :)


----------



## Veganlily

Great news, baking!

I'm just waiting to o - think it's imminent but still no +opk.

Hope everyone's weeks are going well!


----------



## zeropatience

that's great bakingbabe!! Yay for things getting started!!

AFM, I usually O on CD9, but it's CD13 and not temp spike yet. Last week was very stressful for me, so I wonder if that delayed my O. Or, if it'll be an anovulatory cycle...It's the first time this has happened since I went of BCP...OR it's a cyst that is still active and keeps pumping estrogen...

And I'm going camping today until Sunday so I don't think I'll temp. I guess I'll have to wait until Monday to temp again and see where my body is at....Oh, the mysteries of hormones...


----------



## Veganlily

We should get dh's more advanced SA results back today. Also looks like I ovulated yesterday or the day before. How are my lovely ladies here doing-any updates or news to share?

:dust:


----------



## Twag

GL with the SA result :dust:
I would agree from your chart that O was at that big dip :thumbup:
Hope all are well :hugs:


----------



## Lilly410

I'm 34 and TTC #1. I'm just new to this website and am still trying to learn all the acronyms lol! My AF is due 6 April, but I won't last that long without POAS! How many days post ov would you suggest I can start testing with an IC? Thanks for any advice you can give me! :hugs: Lilly


----------



## Twag

:hi: and welcome - depends really if you are prepared to test early and see a BFN (big fat nothing) or wait until AF is late :shrug:
Ultimately you can get a +ve 4/5 days after implantation which can be anywhere between 6-12 days after O - so again back to the after AF is late :wacko:

If you are of the POAS addiction ilk then I would say start testing anywhere from 7dpo

GL :dust:


----------



## AuCa

zp - Yay for camping :happydance: Stress can definitely throw your O off...

Lily - exciting! Give us an update when you have it :hugs:

Hi Lilly410!

AFM - had a horrible consult at the local fertility clinic on Monday with a completely unsympathetic rude doc (have been in a very grumpy mood every since). Signed up for the IVF info session (next available date May 30!) and went on the waitlist, but not sure if I want to get treatment there. I might give them another chance, as we have a follow-up appt on May 1.
Other than that, running from one test to the other again - more bloodwork for me, ultrasound for follicle counts etc next week; more bloodwork, ultrasounds and a specialized SA (an actual IVF ICSI prep to see if there is enough) for DH.
I am getting exhausted :coffee:


----------



## bakingbabe

Dang, Auca, that is quite a list of tests! I hope some of them actually help you get some answers. 

Lily, I hope you caught that eggy! 

Hiya, lilly!

AFM, my body is still completely in denial that it needs to shed its lining so we can finally begin these injections so I'm just having a bunch of birth control withdrawal symptoms - bitchiness and cramping. Just trying to will it along.


----------



## Veganlily

Baking - hope you feel better soon!

Lilly410-welcome! Thread rule is no testing til 12dpo...but we've all broken the rule before!

Auca - I say find a new doc - I definitely wouldn't stick with one I wasn't comfortable with - this is all so important to you and hubby and IMO you need to feel really comfortable with your medical team. That said if you think transitioning will result in extende delays it may be worth just grinning and bearing it. Good luck whatever you choose :hugs:

Twag - you're a few dpo - how you feeling?

SA results look great - 65% motility (they want to see at least 50%) with good count so between that and my HSG results we're feeling relatively optimistic that we can make this thing happen - it may take clomid and/or IUI but we're going to stick with natural until at least June (after a big vacation).

Happy Thursday ladies - who else is ready for the weekend?!


----------



## bakingbabe

Glad to hear the SA results were good, Lily! :) 

AF is trying to show up this afternoon, I can feel it and I know my body. Just get here already!


----------



## bakingbabe

How are you lovely ladies doing? :) 

AF managed to show up on Thursday and is still around. Did my first injection on Fri night and that went great. :) Not too many side effects so far. Shots are super easy to give and feel like a pinch. Liking the tiny super sharp needles. 

u/s on Monday (third Monday in a row I see my RE - it's becoming our thing) to check follicles.


----------



## Veganlily

Good luck tomorrow baking!


----------



## Goldfish

Happy Easter everyone!

Lilly410 - hello! I agree with veganlily - try to wait till you're at 12 dpo for testing!

AuCa - oh no, a rude doctor is the worst! It's already so hard to go and see them about a problem and that just doesn't help at all! Is it possible to ask the centre if you can see a different doctor?

Lily - yay for good SA results!!

Baking - glad that your body finally cooperated and that you got to start the injections. Hope you got lots of follicles :)

AFM, I got a letter last week from the fertility centre inviting me to an IVF patient information evening on Wednesday 3 April!! Hubby convinced me to go snowboarding for a few days over Easter (may as well since I'm still not pregnant!) so I've been trying to eat lots of snacks to make up for it! Hope I didn't lose any weight!


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi all &#128516;

I was just wondering anyone that had the hsg test was your period different after it? 

Xx


----------



## luna_19

Mine wasn't any different


----------



## bakingbabe

Neither was mine.


----------



## Veganlily

Kel-I'll let you know in about 8 days (or not!)


----------



## AuCa

Goldfish said:


> AFM, I got a letter last week from the fertility centre inviting me to an IVF patient information evening on Wednesday 3 April!! Hubby convinced me to go snowboarding for a few days over Easter (may as well since I'm still not pregnant!) so I've been trying to eat lots of snacks to make up for it! Hope I didn't lose any weight!

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:
Do you know how the process works? Do you still need to go for a consult after that, or are you ready for IVF right away? Is there a waitlist?
That's very exciting. Hopefully it'll go well!

We can't really switch docs easily because he is the "male infertility" focus doc. I believe all the other ones are female-focused (which makes no sense to me since it's statistically 50/50, but oh well).


----------



## zeropatience

Hello ladies!

Goldfish-yay for starting the process! I hope your info session tomorrow goes well and you leave feeling optimistic and reassured!

Auca-that must be so hard for you to work with a rude doctor and feel stuck with him. It must be hard to trust he has your best interests at heart...Still, don't let that stop you from getting what you want and need out of your appointments!

BakingBabe- glad to hear the injections are no big deal for you. How are you follicles looking? Did they smile for the camera?!:winkwink::loopy:

VeganLilly-awesome news on the SA results! I'm sending :dust: your way so you don't have to do Clomid/IUI in June!!

Wel.. I"m sending :dust: to all of you ladies of course!!

AFM, I have no idea what's happening with my body! The temp goes up and down, up and down...I'm guessing anovulatory cycle....But then I can't predict when (or if) I'll get my period and when I'll O next...It's weird to be in limbo after charting a few months and knowing exactly when things were going to happen...I'm not stressed out though, I'm more intrigued about how this will resolve itself...It's also not a big deal and DH and I took a break this month, so I don't feel that we BD'ed for nothing since we didn't BD anyways....:dohh:


----------



## bakingbabe

ZP, I had 5 follicles at the first appt yesterday. They were all under 10mm. He wants 20 mm in order to do the IUI so they need to keep growing. We have another u/s on Thursday. :)


Sorry your body is not fully cooperating but I'm glad you aren't stressing about it.


----------



## Goldfish

AuCa - I'm lucky in that there's no waitlist in my hospital so that's why I've been able to get referred so quickly after my initial appt at the fertility centre. (also I qualified earlier because I have severe endometriosis). In terms of the process, I only know about the actual IVF bit (injections, egg collection, transfer etc) because I've done a bit of reading on it, but I'm not sure of the steps that happen before the actual injections start! Tomorrow night's info evening should tell us more, but I will definitely need a consult after that because I don't even know my blood test results yet...will keep you updated!

ZP - it's possible that you may still ovulate later in your cycle... I had an average O at day 14 (range 12-18), but I think this cycle I may have O at day 20? It's good that you're not stressed about it though :)

Baking - grow, follicles, grow!!!


----------



## Goldfish

AuCa - as promised, an update from my IVF patient info evening yesterday... There were about 50-60 couples (way more than I was expecting!), so the lecture room was really full and no one really spoke to other couples, so it was slightly awkward. There were 3 talks about the IVF process and statistics, and we left with a bunch of forms to fill out!

I've started a journal so hopefully I can update in more detail through there if you want to know more!


----------



## AuCa

Thanks Goldfish! Just went to your journal too :happydance:


----------



## bakingbabe

Me too, I <3 ttc journals.


----------



## Veganlily

Good for you for moving forward, Gfish! I'll head over to your journal :hugs:

Baking - how's the follicle growth?

Acua - any updates on doctors, next steps?

Zp - any sight of o? If so, any bd?! ;)

Kel - you still with us here girl?

Luna and our successfully pg friends and former thread members - you still stalking us?!

AFM - on the second half of the 2ww which is my least favorite part of the month - I get tired and cranky and bloated and feel like I could be pregnant but then remind myself that I feel that way every time and need to be really careful not to get my hopes up...I have a lot of "symptoms" but I always do so keeping it old fashioned - will test Wednesday if my period doesn't show and trying hard not to before then. As I mentioned briefly in an earlier post our initial fertility testing looks good so we don't plan to move to IUI or even clomid until at least June.

Happy Friday ladies!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ZeeZ

Lily- Definitely still stalking even though I don't posting much.

I want to see each of your BFP.:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

I'm still stalking but silently :ninja:


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm here as well! In silence but keeping everything crossed for you all :hugs: I too want to see each of your BFPs!
:dust:
:hug:


----------



## Lilianita

Veganlily said:


> Good for you for moving forward, Gfish! I'll head over to your journal :hugs:
> 
> Baking - how's the follicle growth?
> 
> Acua - any updates on doctors, next steps?
> 
> Zp - any sight of o? If so, any bd?! ;)
> 
> Kel - you still with us here girl?
> 
> Luna and our successfully pg friends and former thread members - you still stalking us?!
> 
> AFM - on the second half of the 2ww which is my least favorite part of the month - I get tired and cranky and bloated and feel like I could be pregnant but then remind myself that I feel that way every time and need to be really careful not to get my hopes up...I have a lot of "symptoms" but I always do so keeping it old fashioned - will test Wednesday if my period doesn't show and trying hard not to before then. As I mentioned briefly in an earlier post our initial fertility testing looks good so we don't plan to move to IUI or even clomid until at least June.
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I am feeling the same way, trying not to get my hopes up. It is really hard this waiting, I wish we could know right away if we have an BFP. I am on 7DPO and I don't feel anything unusual so I am thinking maybe this is not my cycle. 
Who would think that it is so hard to get pregnat, I wouldn't imagine.

Baby dust for all of you ladies. If it is not this cycle would be the next one, until one day we will have our BFP!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Omg I love seeing some of your names again - massive :hugs: to our stalkers

Lnita - great to hear from you. Do you know when you plan to test?


----------



## luna_19

I'm still here too :)


----------



## Twag

Luna congratulations on twins :baby: :baby: how very exciting


----------



## bakingbabe

Lily, my follies are growing slowly but surely. :) And there are now too many! On my journal, I have all the numbers and stuff from each appt. I have another appt on Sunday and hopefully, I'll be able to trigger then with an IUI for Tues/Wed. :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Glad to see some familiar faces posting on the thread. :) :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Veganlily- still stalking as well!! Praying for each and everyones BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## zeropatience

Veganlily- I don't know if O happened or not...My temps are definitely consistent with the LP, but FF didn't give the the cross-hairs....DH and I are skipping TTC this month. He's had work issues that made us quite stressed out and being in the right mind set for BD'ing has been impossible. I'll wait for AF to show then we'll resume TTC.

I started a new job this week and in the building there are 3 pregnant women! I'm hoping some of it will rub off on me! LOL[-o&lt;




Veganlily said:


> Good for you for moving forward, Gfish! I'll head over to your journal :hugs:
> 
> Baking - how's the follicle growth?
> 
> Acua - any updates on doctors, next steps?
> 
> Zp - any sight of o? If so, any bd?! ;)
> 
> Kel - you still with us here girl?
> 
> Luna and our successfully pg friends and former thread members - you still stalking us?!
> 
> AFM - on the second half of the 2ww which is my least favorite part of the month - I get tired and cranky and bloated and feel like I could be pregnant but then remind myself that I feel that way every time and need to be really careful not to get my hopes up...I have a lot of "symptoms" but I always do so keeping it old fashioned - will test Wednesday if my period doesn't show and trying hard not to before then. As I mentioned briefly in an earlier post our initial fertility testing looks good so we don't plan to move to IUI or even clomid until at least June.
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> :dust: :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Luna - TWINS??!!!!


----------



## AuCa

Hey Lily :happydance:
It's funny that you love the TWW, I always quite hated it (still do actually). But I get it...
AFM, I got in for an appointment with a hematologist on Mon since sb else canceled (wait times are usually forever long) (not sure if I ever mentioned this here, but RE got panicky about my slightly elevated platelet counts and demanded that I need to be seen by a hematologist before IVF :wacko:).
DH also has to do an IVF-ICSI prep that we have to pay for privately on Thu (it's pretty much a trial run for them to see if they can get enough sperm once we do the actual IVF). Follow-up appt with the unfriendly RE on May 1.
The other RE is still on vacation this week, so I'll probably try to talk to him next week, update him, and maybe consider doing IVF there. 

zp - I think you did ovulate, FF probably just didn't give you CH because you missed some days/the empty circles. How is the new job (besides the pregnant women, lol)?


----------



## luna_19

Veganlily said:


> Luna - TWINS??!!!!

Yup, I guess I didn't mention it here before :haha:


----------



## Veganlily

Auca - I should have said (thought I said) - I DON'T love the 2ww-lol!! Sounds like you're making good progress!

Zp-I totally agree with auca on this - I agree it looks like you ovulated.

Luna - do twins run in your family? By from what I understand clomid doesn't increase the risk all that much - just a couple of percentage points. Either way...yay!!!


----------



## luna_19

from what I've read twins running in the family is kind of a myth. Ovulating two eggs at once can run in the family but those are usually people with hormonal issues. Clomid increases the chance of twins to 10%, my doctor was actually really surprised, he said he thinks I'm the first set of clomid twins he's had.


----------



## Lilianita

Veganlily said:


> Omg I love seeing some of your names again - massive :hugs: to our stalkers
> 
> Lnita - great to hear from you. Do you know when you plan to test?

Hi, long time no talk, I just tested today 11DPO, I couldn't wait any longer. BFN :(. 
These days I have been feeling sad and angry at the same time, because due to work issues my Hus and has to stop the TTC, at least for one cycle, but is like forever for me :( .

When are you testing?


----------



## Veganlily

Hi there lilianita! Sorry about the BFN, I know what you mean - even though it's early you just *know* there should be something there if you were actually PG.

I've been surreptitiously testing for days (not even my man knows that!) but what I thought were shadows of light pink lines (man was I thrilled) have turned blank white and my temp has dropped so I know where this is going - AF will be here tomorrow. I was very much hoping to be one of those girls who gets pg right after an HSG but it hasn't happened. I really thought this might be it but I kept my hopes somewhat in check so I'm not totally devastated. This means blood testing and natural trying for me this month and then a late May vacation to Spain and France and when we get back, consideration of Clomid and IUI - so in all, 2 more natural cycles to go first and we'll do our best! Unless I get pg right before vacation (which could happen) it also means wine and sangria on vacation for me, so that's a nice silver lining.

How's everyone doing? :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm here but there isn't enough space to tell you all what's going on. :) 

My IUI has been a whirlwind of emotions and it's currently on an upswing pending some blood work results. Long story short, we thought we were going to have to cancel the IUI because of too many follicles and now we may be able to proceed. 

I have it all documented in my journal. :)


----------



## Goldfish

Lilianita, lily - so sorry about your BFNs

Not much news from me either - just got discharged from the care of my endo lap surgeon since I've already got an infertility referral. Now just waiting for my appt with the ivf consultant. I might be more likely to update my journal too!


----------



## AuCa

I've mainly switched to journal-updating/stalking too. It's funny, but somehow all of the sudden I totally changed to "journal mode". It might have to do something with the assisted conception thing though. Like baking said - it's hard to put these things into few words/sentences.

Lily - very sorry that your HSG-miracle didn't work out :hugs:m but good luck with your two natural cycles! Very jealous still of the vacation :thumbup: My boss bought a condo in Hawaii recently and offered me and my colleague that we could stay there if we want to. I find the idea of going to Hawaii very tempting, but think it would be really odd to stay at my boss's place. Hmmm.

Lilianita- sorry for the BFN :hugs: I totally get it, one month seems forever to me too :wacko:

Other than that we're waiting on another appointment too - follow-up with local RE on May 1st.


----------



## bakingbabe

My IUI cycle got cancelled. :cry:


----------



## Lilianita

Veganlily and Goldfish, my best wishes for you in the next cycle, FX so we all can get our BFP!.


----------



## Lilianita

Veganlily said:


> Hi there lilianita! Sorry about the BFN, I know what you mean - even though it's early you just *know* there should be something there if you were actually PG.
> 
> I've been surreptitiously testing for days (not even my man knows that!) but what I thought were shadows of light pink lines (man was I thrilled) have turned blank white and my temp has dropped so I know where this is going - AF will be here tomorrow. I was very much hoping to be one of those girls who gets pg right after an HSG but it hasn't happened. I really thought this might be it but I kept my hopes somewhat in check so I'm not totally devastated. This means blood testing and natural trying for me this month and then a late May vacation to Spain and France and when we get back, consideration of Clomid and IUI - so in all, 2 more natural cycles to go first and we'll do our best! Unless I get pg right before vacation (which could happen) it also means wine and sangria on vacation for me, so that's a nice silver lining.
> 
> How's everyone doing? :dust:

How long have you been TTC? I was on NTNP for about 3 years and now this was my first cycle after an HSG and clomid.


----------



## Veganlily

Oh baking I'm sorry. Maybe together with goldfish and lillianita we'll all have New Years 2014 babies instead?!

I've been actively trying for 1 year now - since march 2012. We were ntnp for a few months before that. I thought I'd have a babe in my arms by now...there are good aspects of it not having happened yet - time with hubby, major career development, a ton of travel, overall personal growth, become tighter with my family but...I'm ready for this thing to happen already! I'm resisting Clomid a couple cycles more - based on initial testing I feel like we should be able to make this thing happen. This ones been a tough cycle though - really hoped for an HSG miracle :(

Hang in there to all of us! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Hi Ladies! 

May I join this thread? 

I'm 31 (32 in July). DH and I have been together for 10 years and married almost 5 years. We've been TTC #1 since March of 2012. I had a MC at around 6 weeks in December. That's all the BFP action we've seen since we started trying. 

I have normal cycles that are approximately 30 days long. I do have a 10 day LP, which isn't so great, but it has been extended to 11 days the past two cycles since I started taking B-complex, cut back significantly on soy in my diet, and increased my exercise to 5-6 days a week. (not sure which is helping).

Anyway, I'd love to chat with other women who are 30 and up TTC #1. It seems we are in the minority on BnB.


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks Lily, it's very frustrating that it was cancelled but looking back it was the right decision that is allowing me not to go absolutely crazy during the tww wondering if we would have to reduce a pregnancy.


----------



## bakingbabe

:hi: Lionchild! Welcome!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry it's so hard lily :hugs: I totally understand the desire to have it happen naturally but I just wanted to say that I am positive that we would still be trying if not for the clomid. For me I think my issue was that I wasn't making good enough eggs and the clomid definitely helped with that.


----------



## Lilianita

Lionchild said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> May I join this thread?
> 
> I'm 31 (32 in July). DH and I have been together for 10 years and married almost 5 years. We've been TTC #1 since March of 2012. I had a MC at around 6 weeks in December. That's all the BFP action we've seen since we started trying.
> 
> I have normal cycles that are approximately 30 days long. I do have a 10 day LP, which isn't so great, but it has been extended to 11 days the past two cycles since I started taking B-complex, cut back significantly on soy in my diet, and increased my exercise to 5-6 days a week. (not sure which is helping).
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to chat with other women who are 30 and up TTC #1. It seems we are in the minority on BnB.

Hi Lionchild, I am also new to this forum, it is really great. It feels so good to talk to people who understands all the rollercoaster of feelings that the TTC brings. You are welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilianita

bakingbabe said:


> Thanks Lily, it's very frustrating that it was cancelled but looking back it was the right decision that is allowing me not to go absolutely crazy during the tww wondering if we would have to reduce a pregnancy.

So when was it schedule?


----------



## Veganlily

Glad you're doing ok baking. I was wondering about the risk of multiples! Hang in there - now they know how your body responds to the hormones maybe next month will be the one.

Hmmmm, Luna - something to ponder! I have a filled prescription literally sitting in my night side table. The cervical cancer link (only if it is unsuccessful and you never get pg - so no worries for you) makes me really nervous. Did your bloodwork show that your hormone levels or eggs weren't right? That's the one piece of testing I haven't done. I want to make sure there seems to be a medical reason for me taking it. Will do day 2 levels tomorrow and day 21 later this month. Will you let me know? Did you ovulate earlier? Have side effects (beyond twins!!)?

Lion - welcome!! We have somewhat similar stats though I've never had a true bfp (squinters this months and an unusually long lp that have me suspecting maybe a super early chemical). So sorry for your loss and you are most welcome here. Given that you now know you can get pregnant, I'm guessing your stay with us will be short and you'll be off to the 30 and expecting board before you know it! :hugs:

Have a good day, ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Lily my doctor told me that the only possible link it has to cancer is if you take it more than 12 times in a lifetime and even then is based on some very outdated research. The month I took it I had to pee a lot for the first few days and wasn't drinking extra water so got a horrible headache but I was also getting over a cold so don't know how much of the headache was the clomid. Headache went away the day after my last dose then the only other side effect was a ridiculous amount of cm for the entire cycle which was great! I o'ed in cd14 which is right around where I normally do.

I had day 3 and 21 blood and everything was normal. So either the clomid gave me better eggs or I was just horribly unlucky the previous 15 times ;)


----------



## Lionchild

bakingbabe said:


> Thanks Lily, it's very frustrating that it was cancelled but looking back it was the right decision that is allowing me not to go absolutely crazy during the tww wondering if we would have to reduce a pregnancy.



I'm sorry your IUI got canceled. It sounds like you have put a positive spin on it though. Are you going to have one scheduled for next cycle.


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

Luna, that's interesting about Clomid possibly helping with egg quality. I had never heard of that. Congrats on your BFP (even if it's a little late)!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Lionchild said:


> I'm sorry your IUI got canceled. It sounds like you have put a positive spin on it though. Are you going to have one scheduled for next cycle.

Yes, I have to spend the next two weeks on birth control to "reset" my body. I'll see my RE again the week after next and we'll check to see if the follicles are gone and then I'll be cleared to stop the bcp and I get another AF (boo!) and then we start the injections again.


----------



## Lilianita

Veganlily & Luna, I also O in 14CD, I confirm the O with a progesterone test on 21CD.

Now I am 14 dpo, remember I told you I tested on 11 dpo and was negative? well now I am hesitating, I re-tested today and I got this:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1818001-please-help-bfp.html


----------



## Veganlily

Lillianita - omg girl, definite bfp!! Congratulations - so happy for you that your stay with us was short and sweet!! Please don't be a stranger and definitely find yourself over to the 30 and expecting board. Massive hugs, mama!!

Baking - sounds like you and I will be roughly together in the 2ww next time around again...lets hope this is the one for us both!

Luna - I'm really reconsidering experimenting with the Clomid now - so much to ponder. Many many thanks for such a detailed response.

Lion - glad you feel welcomed. I feel very encouraged that you will have a very sticky bean very soon!

Goldfish-how are you?

Anyone I missed-hi!

Happy Friday to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## zeropatience

Bakingbabe - I'm sorry you had to cancel the IUI. I'm sure it was so frustrating - the whole "this is it!, oh wait, not it's not..." thing...Hang in there, it'll happen for you!!!

Welcome to the two lovely ladies who just joined us!

AFM, AF showed yesterday - which is a good thing! Now DH and I get to try again! It felt good to take last month off. It was nice to take a break of the sequence: O, BD, worry that BD was well timed, TWW, AF, mad that one more month was wasted...reset. I feel refreshed instead of bitter like I was getting every time AF showed up...Also, DH is getting more into wanting a baby and it was so nice to see him ask me to try again this month!

Ladies, hang in there, we'll get the baby we want to much! I believe it!! It'll happen for us too!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Lillianita, it looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!!!! Are you going to test more at home, get blood work, or just wait it out a bit? 

zeropatience- I live in NM too! I moved here 4 years ago from CA to work on my doctorate at UNM. Where are you living? Funny thing is I also sorta took last month off from *trying*. I didn't regularly take OPKs (I took them a few times but not regularly), and I didn't worry about timing. AF is also scheduled to show at any time, so we may be on the same or similar schedule. It sounds like the stress-free month was needed. Good luck this cycle!! Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


AF should have been here by today at the latest. That's if I O'd on cd19. My cycles have been different for the past two cycles, likely due to taking B-complex (and possibly from working out more). I O on cd15 now instead of cd19 and my luteal phase has increased by 1 day. Who knows what happened this month :shrug:. It felt like af was coming for several days and then it went away. I think I'll test tomorrow. I don't think I got lucky this month. I have a feeling I had an anovulatory cycle because I never noticed any increase in EXCM; although, it has decreased greatly as I've gotten older. I'm fully prepared for AF to show. If she's going to, I just want her to get here so I can start the next cycle. I'll let you all know my pee stick fortune after tomorrow's test.


Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Lilianita

Lionchild good luck with your test tomorrow, I am going to test again on sunday to confim and blood test on monday I guess, I will be coming to follow your news. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Lionchild

Well, speak of the devil&#8212;AF has arrived! On to the next cycle! At least it wasn't annovulatory.


----------



## Goldfish

Lilianita - congratulations!! Good luck for your blood test on Monday! 

Lily - Did you decide to get your post-O test done then, before you try the clomid?

ZP - that's great you're feeling refreshed after a break!

Lion and ZP - guess what, I got AF yesterday as well! We are in sync!! I'm a little disappointed, but not as upset about it as I usually am - no crying this time! I think it's because I have my IVF consult soon so I guess I've kinda accepted that I will need medical help to get my BFP!


----------



## Lionchild

Goldfish-Sorry AF got you. It's great that you have your consult soon though&#8212;one step closer to your bfp!


----------



## Veganlily

I just did day 3 bloodwork an hour ago - day 21 on may 1. We've decided to skip Clomid this cycle because it could put me at 6 weeks pg in the heart of our big trip to Spain/France and I figure we've gone this long without bfp I'd rather go one more and not be sick and unable to drink. So our plan is to not chart this month but also probably avoid when it's clear I'm ovulating. Next month take clomid right before our trip and try to make a baby on vacation! IUI after that if clomid is a no go. 

So this month: day 21 blood test, one more other mixed bag of things blood test, book a regular ob-gyn check up (in all this forgot to do that), get AF in mid-may and hopefully after clomid have a bfp in mid-June! Wheeee!

Goldfish - a whole bunch of us are in sync right now! And I totally understand your acceptance that you'll probably need help to get pg.

Happy weekend, all!


----------



## Goldfish

Lily - yes, you're right, I think there are 4 of us with AF at the moment! How sensible of you to think of your holiday. I hope your tests are OK!


----------



## Breezy81

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you I'm routing for you and still around checking in on you from time to time. Hope you are all doing well and get those bfp's soon.


----------



## Veganlily

Happy Friday, ladies! We've all been quiet this week but just wanted to say hello and that I'm sending good thoughts everyone's way.

:dust:


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks, Veganlily! 

I'm on cd8. We're on the SMEP schedule, so we begin our every other day BD until O (and then power BDing starts). I'm trying progesterone cream this month (after O of course) along with the B-complex I've been taking. We also use Preseed. I'm hoping my LP is more than 10 days this month. :thumbup: If I do get a BFP, my doc wants me to call in, and she's immediately going to order me a prescription of progesterone. 

If no BFP this month, then DH will go in for a SA next month. Let's just say he is highly motivated to get the BFP and save himself from the uncomfortable experience.


----------



## Lionchild

Oops, I sent that before I was done.


How is everyone doing?


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies!
We sure have been quiet lately...I'm guessing there's been a lot of action at the journals....

I wanted to check in with my cycle buddies!! Have you O'ed yet?!

I'm waiting..My O pattern has changed by a couple of days it seems. Two months ago I would have O'ed on Sat (cd10), but no temp increase yet and consistent EWCM so far. I forgot to OPK yesterday, but will do it today, tomorrow,... until the temp spike. We'll see when it'll happen!

Anybody out there on the TWW?


----------



## Lionchild

zero- I'm on cd 11. No O yet as far as I know. I'm going to start OPKs today. I've been holding out on temping for the year+ we've been trying, but I will give in and start next cycle if no BFP this cycle. We've been BDing every other day since cd8 (so only two times so far). I expect to O between cd15 and cd19. I used to always O on cd19 until I started B complex, then it has changed to cd15. I forgot to take the B-complex this weekend, so I don't know if that will affect my O date.

GL on catching that egg!!! Let's make some 2014 babies!!!


----------



## Twag

I am expecting AF in the next day or so my temp is on it's way down and the usual spotting has started :thumbup: roll on cycle 9


----------



## Twag

GL ladies go catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## Goldfish

ZP - I don't think I've ovulated yet either. Have only been temping for a few days this cycle though so it's a bit hard to tell. I don't have much hope of conceiving naturally anymore - unfortunately found out today that I have low AMH (marker of poor ovarian reserve) and that my endometrioma has grown bigger, so I need to start IVF as soon as possible :(

Twag - hope that isn't AF, but if it is then good luck for cycle #9


----------



## Lionchild

I'm sorry about the bad news your received today, Goldfish. :hugs: It must be very difficult on you. 

When do you think you'll be able to get your first round of IVF?


----------



## Twag

:hugs: sorry to hear your bad news Goldfish - can they get you into IVF quickly?

Oh the :witch: will come I fully expect her as this cycle 8 was a break from TTC so I am looking forward to her going and cycle 9 starting so I can get a BFP :thumbup:

Massive :hug: ladies you are all so strong you are an inspiration :flower:


----------



## Goldfish

ZP and Twag - the Dr I saw yesterday was quite nice and managed to get me an appointment this Thursday to discuss things further, so I might even get to start the IVF process this cycle (if they decide I do the "long" IVF protocol, then I start downregulating meds on CD21, but if they decide I do the "short" protocol, then I start other meds on my next cycle). It's very surreal - sometimes I feel like I'm looking at someone else going through this stuff, if you know what I mean?

Twag - looks like your temp went up a little bit today, that's hopeful right?!


----------



## Twag

That is great Goldfish that they are seeing you so quickly and I do hope they decide on the short IVF route but I guess whatever has the best chances is the best route :thumbup: GL

My temp has jumped right up today I am not sure what it is doing as AF should be here today unless it is a miracle conception :wacko: absolutely no chance of a BFP this cycle so just the :witch: being a cow :dohh:
IF my chart looks like this next cycle I will be having kittens :haha:


----------



## horseypants

Hey ladies <3 Today is cd1 and this is my third and last iui cycle. Then we'll save for ivf sometime in 2014.


----------



## Veganlily

Hi ladies - hugs to everyone. We are not actively trying this cycle but not actively avoiding either - not keen to get knocked up right before Spain/France but if the mood strikes and we catch that egg I'm not going to be sad. I think I'm about to ovulate, which is pretty early for me.


----------



## horseypants

vegan lily, everything crossed for an oops for you


----------



## Veganlily

Twag - you've got me on pins and needles based on your chart but did you not bd during fertile time?

Goldfish - I'm sorry you got tough news - I hope a speedy IVF does the trick for your winter 2014 baby. :hugs:

Horseyp- thanks for your kind words and I'm crossing my fingers for you for a perfectly timed IUI this month. :thumbup:

Lion - what's going in with you this cycle, girl?

Anyone else?

:dust:


----------



## Twag

The :witch: is MIA not sure what is going on tbh if this was a TTC cycle I would be testing but there is absolutely no chance of a BFP this cycle so not sure what is going on but it is annoying me as I want to get cycle 9 on the move as back on TTC and WANT my BFP :dohh:

Good Luck Ladies :dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

I'm still around, nothing going on really though. Have an appt with my RE tomorrow to see if I can get off my BCP and start a new cycle. It's been a really tough two weeks here so I've been laying kinda low.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Twag

:hug: Baking


----------



## Lionchild

Baking, I hope you get good news about getting off BCP!

Twag, your chart looks good, but it sounds like there is no way you are pregnant based upon timing. It that right? Have you been doing anything differently lately, which might have extended your LP? 

Veganlily- Thanks for asking. I'm just holding out for O. I expect to by Tuesday, but I can't be sure exactly when since O date changed the past couple of months. So far my OPKs have been negative. I hope to see a darkening second line this afternoon.. We have been BDing every other day, and we'll do it every day for 3 days once I get a positive OPK (we're on the SMEP schedule). I'll start temping next month if nothing happens this cycle. Have fun taking a break from TTC this month! Either way, you have an exciting trip coming up. It would be awesome if you conceive while you are on vacation.


----------



## AuCa

Same (or similar) as Baking. Still checking in once in a while, but we're still playing the waiting game.
Good news is that DH won't need surgical sperm extraction as we found out that he actually has 100s of sperm, not just 5. I know it doesn't sound like a big deal, when a "normal" man should have 20 million, but it's a huge deal for us.

We're having a follow-up appointment at the fertility clinic next Wed, and I'm hoping that they'll say that this is it for testing and that we just need to wait until it's our turn (they do have a waitlist and we're already on it; about to call in my first cycle probably on Monday).


----------



## bakingbabe

AuCa, what does calling in with your first cycle do? Do you have any tests to do next cycle?


----------



## AuCa

bakingbabe said:


> AuCa, what does calling in with your first cycle do? Do you have any tests to do next cycle?

It just pushes us forward on the wait list. Out of some stupid reason they don't base the wait on actual time (eg 2 months) but rather on cycles. Every time you're on CD1 you have to call them and let them know. If they decided they have a slot for you for IVF they'll call back 7-10 days later and offer treatment. The last time I checked the wait was about 2-3 cycles (eg we would be able to do IVF once I call in cycle 2 or 3).
Unfortunately I have long cycles (this one will probably be 36 days) which means we'll probably wait longer than other people :wacko:. We already went on the wait list after our first consult (so about 5 weeks ago), but at the time I was just CD3 of my last cycle, so no cycle called in yet. Very frustrating.

DH is all done with tests, and the only thing I'm missing is an HSG. I don't know why he didn't order it last time. We even asked the nurse who gave us the requisition forms etc, but she just said he didn't order it. I'm not sure if this is because we have male factor, or if he just forgot/thought it was too early yet.


----------



## bakingbabe

That sucks. How frustrating! 

But if might look like we're on the same cycle if all goes well tomorrow for me. It takes about 3-4 days for the pills to get out of my system and start a period. So it looks like Monday or Tuesday for me.


----------



## horseypants

AuCa, that's great news about the extra fishies!


----------



## Veganlily

horseypants said:


> AuCa, that's great news about the extra fishies!

What horsey said!


----------



## AuCa

Thanks horsey and Lily! I admit I was pretty excited when we found out (still am).

When are you leaving Lily?
Horsey - you know, I always got my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Twag - it's so frustrating for AF. Hopefully she'll show up asap and you can get on with your cycle.

Fingers crossed for you too Lionchild!

Baking - yup, I kinda hate this clinic (but you already know that).


----------



## Twag

Great news about the extra :spermys: Auca :thumbup:

Wohoo the :witch: arrived and a 14 day LP :thumbup: nothing different just eating healthy and taking prenatals :)

Always checking on you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

May 22 we depart. If not pg this cycle I plan to take clomid before we go and have a lot of fun while fertile on vacation!


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck, Lily! :)

Afm, I'm cyst-free. :) Injectables start early next week. Yay!


----------



## Twag

Good Luck Lily and enjoy your trip :thumbup:

Great news Baking :hugs:


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies,
Just popping by to see how everyone is doing this lovely first day of May. :) 

I start my injections tonight and have my first follicle check on Sat am. Very excited to get back to it again. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Any updates?


----------



## Twag

Good luck with this cycle Baking :thumbup: :dust:

I am CD6 today :witch: has gone so BD party should start Sunday CD10 :thumbup:


----------



## Veganlily

Hi baking and twag! Not too much to report here - had cd21 blood work this AM - I'm terrible about needles but the phlebotomist at my fertility specialist is great and I'm getting better about blood draws without fainting. We have not had a lot of bd and while I think I ovulated I'm not sure - we're somewhat avoiding this cycle so we can be nausea free on vacation in a few weeks (and so I can drink). Its more like NTNP, of course would be thrilled with a surprise BFP. We shall see...

Happy May Day!


----------



## bakingbabe

And it only gets more fun if you have to do an IUI, I have blood drawn before every follicle check. It's pretty annoying and I bruise so easily from it, it's going to very interesting this cycle because I can't hide the bruises as easily since it's getting warmer. 

I'm getting to be a pro at getting blood drawn and the ladies at the lab know me. 

I'm so jealous of your big trip! :)


----------



## Lionchild

How is everyone doing? It's been quiet lately. Who's in the TWW with me? I'm 10-11 DPO. I had a tiny amount of brown blood when wiping today. It's either IB or AF is on the way&#8212;preferably it's the former.


----------



## Twag

2ww here I am 2 dpo today

GL :dust:


----------



## Lionchild

You too, Twag!


----------



## bakingbabe

Looking at an IUI next week. :) Super duper excited!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck with the IUI baking!

And dust to everyone else...thinking of you all :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Lionchild

That is awesome news, baking!! GL!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello ladies! Can I join in? I'm 31 and TTC #1, this is my first cycle. I am about 8 - 10 dpo but not expecting a BFP this round so looking forward to next cycle.


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies,

It's been a while, but I'm still following the forum!

Baking - good luck on your IUI this week! I hope there are no cysts and it sticks!

Mrs JJ - welcome! It's nice to have a new member!

AFM, DH got an infection that has put TTC on hold for two months or so. This is the second month, so I"m hopeful that a month from now we can resume BD'ing. It's been a frustrating journey for me so far - it feels like the universe keeps putting obstacles on my way. First DH almost got fired in March and he got super stressed out, so no BD'ing then. Next, he hurt his back REAL bad, so no BD'ing again the following month. Now, 2 months off due to this infection...I know it's not on purpose, that I need to take a deep breath and keep going...But there are days that it's hard. Thank goodness for this forum and for you ladies who will listen to my incoherent rant!

Oh, and :dust: to those on the TWW!!!


----------



## Veganlily

Hi everyone and welcome jj! AF came last week after an annovulatory cycle so looking for some vacation loving - we leave next week! Decided against clomid because I won't be able to be tested on day 21 to see if 50 mg works but that's coming in June. Good luck and dust to all my ladies here!


----------



## Twag

Have a great vacation Vegan


----------



## Lionchild

Welcome, Mrs. JJ!! GL!!

zero-I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope you get to start trying again next cycle. I'm glad that your DH didn't lose his job. That would be very stressful.

Enjoy a relaxing vacation, Lily! I hope you get your BFP!

I'm somewhere in the beginning of my cycle. Maybe cd 10? I'd have to look at a calendar. DH and I have decided to take it easy on the 'trying' this month. We are going to BD when we feel like it and not pay attention to Oing schedule or feeling like we have to BD on certain days. I need a break from OPKs and obsessing. We're still trying, just not actively trying. We leave for a two week vacation at the beginning of June, but that will be my TWW. I'm not going anywhere near as fun as Veganlily (just back to CA to see family), but it will be nice to get away with DH.

GL on your current cycles, ladies!! Let's get us 30s gals our babies we have patiently waited for!


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi Ms. JJ! Welcome!

Twag, good luck in the tww hon! 

Lily, vacation starts soon, I am so jealous!! I think I definitely need a vacation away from all the stresses right now. 

ZP, sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope you can get back to ttc soon. :hugs:

Lionchild, good luck with the relaxing approach this month!

AFM, Did my second IUI this morning. Got to see my follicles in the middle of ovulating from the ovary. Beta test two weeks from today.


----------



## Twag

Just come on to update you all that I got my :bfp: :cloud9:

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg

GL ladies :dust:


----------



## AuCa

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Twag!!!!


----------



## luna_19

So happy for you twag! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yay Twag!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Veganlily

Yay twag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, twag! :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome!!! Congrats, Twag!!!


----------



## Twag

Thank you ladies hoping this is a sticky one :cloud9:

Sending lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## zeropatience

Twag said:


> Just come on to update you all that I got my :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg
> 
> GL ladies :dust:

Twag, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Twag

Thank you I got my confirmation on a digi this morning :cloud9:


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations twag! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Still stalking and waiting on the rest of those BFPs from all my lovely ladies.

Hope you're all doing well and lots and lots of 

:dust:


----------



## bakingbabe

Think I got mine this morning. :) 10 dpiui and the trigger has been out my system since Friday. :)
 



Attached Files:







100_9023.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Look at that!!! Awesome line babe!!!! :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

:woohoo: fantastic Baking


----------



## MrsChezek

That's awesome *baking*!!! so happy for you :hugs:
Yay! :wohoo:

And congrats to *Twag*! (can't remember if I already posted)

Keep them coming ladies!!!
:hug:


----------



## Lionchild

Awesome, baking!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations baking! So very happy for you!


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats baking and twag! So happy to see some BFPs in here :)

Happy and healthy 9 months to you girls :)


----------



## Veganlily

OMG Baking!!!!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats baking and twag!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Twag

Thanks :cloud9:


----------



## bakingbabe

Thanks!!!


----------



## zeropatience

Congratulations Baking!! So happy the IUI worked! YAY!!


----------



## Veganlily

Hi all - I know we're quiet lately with all the BFP's but just wanted to update that I start my first round of clomid tonight...eek!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awesome Veganlily! Fx crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Ooh good luck lily! Which days are you taking it? Don't forget to drink tons of water so you don't get a horrible headache like I did ;)


----------



## bakingbabe

Good luck with the clomid, lily! :hugs:


----------



## Veganlily

Taking CD5-9 and great tip on water. I got a little headache overnight - blamed the tequila I had though! I'm really hoping my experience is like yours, Luna. I feel like the last of the original group of girls in this thread which is AWESOME for y'all - I truly couldn't be happier for each of you - but man I need to catch up!

Vacation was totally incredible and turns out I ovulated right before we left so we juuuuussssst missed it (not much pre-trip bd, lots of in trip!). With that behind us I feel ready to really commit to making this happen.


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *Lily*!!! :hugs:

Hope the BFP ladies make it over to the expecting thread...it's pretty quiet and could use some more posters :thumbup: Congrats again to *baking* and *twag*! Just so happy for you both :hug:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Lily, really hope it works out for you very soon!


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck with your first Clomid cycle, Lily!! I hope it only takes one cycle! There have been a lot of lucky BFPs from Clomid on the threads I subscribe to, so I hope yours is another lucky case! Also, I understand how you feel about being ready to graduate to the pregnancy boards. I also started TTC #1 in March of 2012. It seems like a very long time ago.


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the Clomid Lily :dust:


----------



## Veganlily

Thanks y'all! Tonight is the last pill then it's on to mucinex, preseed, temping and getting busy!

Chezek - omg look at your baby!!!!! And SO nice to hear encouragement from all my old (now pg or mama) buddies on this thread. Warms my heart - sniff.

Lion - me too exactly - since march 2012. It was a long time ago...hugs to us both!


----------



## Goldfish

Sorry I've been MIA on this thread recently. Congrats to those who got their BFPs and good luck to those still waiting.

Lily and lion child - we've been TTC since march 2012 too (plus NTNP for a few months before that and WTT before that because I was on put on drugs to put me in temporary menopause for severe endo in June 2011). I've just done my first IVF and in the TWW now waiting to test. Very scared because if the IVF doesn't work then I'm not sure what to do.

Lily - I really hope the clomid works for you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg, I'm going to throw like a thousand pounds of baby dust at you Goldfish!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luna_19

good luck goldfish! (I've been silently stalking your journal for the good news :blush: )


----------



## Twag

Good luck Goldfish sending a tonne of baby :dust:


----------



## Goldfish

Thanks ladies :) 
*MrsJJ -* that is the biggest pile of baby dust I've ever seen - made me smile!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Goldfish

Thought I would give an update - got a BFN 2 days ago on official testing date and now AF is here. Very sad, but going to give IVF another go at some point soon.


----------



## bakingbabe

So sorry, goldfish. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry goldfish :( :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sorry to hear that Goldfish!
:hug:


----------



## Twag

So sorry Goldfish :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

I'm so sorry, Goldfish. I can imagine that is extremely disappointing.

I hope your next IVF is successful and that you are able to get it done very soon!


----------



## Veganlily

:hugs: goldy


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies, I'm back!

Just an update that DH and I are finally cleared for BD'ing again! :happydance:
Wow, that took a long time. AF showed yesterday, so in about 10 days it'll be BD'ing time. I'm so excited to be back on TTC and I'm determined to make it stick! _Of course_ DH and I will be traveling over July 4th weekend and we'll be visiting my in-laws - which is not very conducive to BD'ing - but I'm gonna make it work!!!
A friend of mine who has a 2.5 month old baby gave me her POAS ovulation tests, which "predicts ovulation 24-48 hours in advance". So I'll use it in addition to my daily OPKs. I figured while traveling it might be easier to only pee on a stick once!! LOL...

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and I'm sending :dust: to those on the TWW!


----------



## Lionchild

Good luck, Zero!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

hi I am on CD 21 and 3 DPO. this is my 4th cycle TTC. I tried SMEP this cycle hoping my chances improve. I have sore boobs, vramps. Im trying not to read into it but hoping i get my BFP


----------



## zeropatience

BBWttc29: good luck!!! lots of :dust: to you!!

I want your opinion ladies. 
As I mentioned I'm traveling over this weekend. Based on my past cycles I'll probably ovulate on Tuesday. If it were you, when would you schedule BD to maximize the changes??? Friday, Saturday, or Monday??? I don't' know if I'll have the opportunity to BD twice since I'll be in my in-law's house and it'll be difficult to create the mood...but I'll try. I'm guessing that I'll only have a chance to BD once, so I'm not sure which day would be the best....

Please help me out here!!! Thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## Lionchild

Hmm...if you're sure you won't O until Tuesday, then I would say Monday. I just read an article that suggests women 30 and over have better odds one day and the day of O rather than two days before. I'd say no earlier than Sunday night, but any BDing still gives you a chance.


----------



## zeropatience

Thanks Lionchild! We BD'ed Sunday and I don't think I've O'ed yet. My temp today was 97.45F, so will try to BD tonight. I'll try to do an OPK today but I feel kinda weird bringing all the equipment to work and having to stay in the bathroom timing the 5min!! 

How are things going with you?


----------



## zeropatience

Hi ladies, 

It's so quite here....But miss our convo so I'll post an update...

According to FF I should O tomorrow, Friday. I've been OPK'ing and neg so far. Lots of EWCM - never had it for such a long period of time, so I have a good vibe about this cycle. DH and I have been managing to BD every 3 days now....

Also, August marks one year since I started TTC'ing, so I made an appointment with a fertility doc Wed next week. DH and I had to fill out some medical history forms, and DH realized that something he had when he as 14/15 y.o. may cause infertility. He was so bummed out! I felt bad for him. He'll do a SA on Wed also, so we'll find out. Please, send us good vibes!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Sending you good vibes, I've just finished my first ivf and I'm in the two week wait!!


----------



## Lionchild

The EWCM sounds promising, zero! :dust: I'll keep my fingers crossed for a healthy SA!! Update us when you find out the results.

Natashaa, I hope the IVF was successful! Fingers tightly crossed for you too. Lots of :dust:!!!!

AFM- Well, I got a surprise BFP last month! After 15 months of TTC (13 cycles), DH and I decided to start NTNP. Trying hadn't gotten us very far, and I needed a break from it all. The first month, May-June, was a bust. Then, last month (June-July) I was gone for half the month, and DH and I only BD'd three times (once probably in the fertile window). I payed no attention to when I O'd. The only reason I took a HPT was because I had a procedure scheduled the next day that couldn't happen if I was preggo. To my complete surprise, after 15 cycles, I was! :happydance: I'm around 6 weeks (I think). I can't know for sure because I didn't pay one bit of attention to my cycle. Hoping this is my sticky one! I have another beta coming in today. My first two (a couple weeks ago) were good. They tripled in two days. They're doing more betas because I've had brown spotting for six days (no cramping luckily!). I'm trying to remain positive.


----------



## BBWttc29

last cycle was my first cycle trying SMEP. we got a BFN. I took this cycle off since dh is trying to get his meds approved for low testosterone. he is dropping the prescription tomorrow. so hopefully this next cycle will be more successful. Its hard sometimes seeing people around me get pregnant Im still hopeful I will get my BFP


----------



## zeropatience

Had my first fertility doc appointment this past wed. I would like to share how it went.

It was OK. I was very nervous but my doctor didn't acknowledge or asked how I was feeling, and I didn't bring it up either. He went straight to business. I wish he had at least asked if I was concerned about something specific, or how I was doing, but once I realized that's how he rolled I was OK with it. I just had to ask about anything I wanted to know 'cause he wasn't going to bring it up.
So, he asked about my medical history, and how my periods were. Since we'd been trying for a year and not succeeded, he'd order blood tests and exams to see how things were working. He send me right away to get a vaginal ultrasound done and he did a gynecological examination. He saw that the lining in my uterus is uneven and that my left ovary is too close to the uterus, so he suspected of scarring. So, he said I'll do an HSG between CD5-CD12 (but before ovulation) to get a better look and that will give the cause of these issues. I'll also do a comprehensive blood test on CD2.
DH did an SA and the lab tech took a quick peek and said "It looks good". He was so relieved! That was very good news!
Also, doc doesn't believe in temp'ing. He said I could stop doing it, unless I liked it. He said to use OPKs and when I get a positive BD that day and the day after - no need to BD every other day for a week...Again, his words, not mine....
That was it. I'll keep you posted on how the HSG goes, which will probably be in about 1 1/2 week.

Of course there's still a chance I'm pregnant now and this is all irrelevant! Wouldn't that be great?! I'll test on Wed, 12DPO. But, since the doc saw those irregularities with my uterus I'm guessing it's unlikely. I don't want to get my hopes up. I'll just go about my business as if I'm not preggo and I'll test Wed and see.

Sorry for the super long post! This forum and you ladies have been an invaluable support system for me. I can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## zeropatience

Well ladies, my TWW is over. Got a BFN this morning at 12DPO. Given the results of my last doc appointment I'm not surprised, but I can't help it but be a little disappointed....I also got DH's SA results and most things were great, but there were a couple of "abnormalities" that make us candidates for an IUI. I hope it does the trick!

Anybody still following this thread? How are you ladies doing????


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry for the bfn :hugs:

I know it's scary making the step to get tested but at least things are moving forward for you. Great news about the SA :)


----------



## Natashaa1

I'm still following, really hope the iui does the trick for you


----------



## Goldfish

*ZP* :hugs: BFNs suck!!!! I'm still around but not really posting here much because I'm gearing up to do IVF#2


----------



## zeropatience

Hello ladies, 
I know it's been forever since I posted here. I've been thinking of you all lately, so I wanted to post something.

I was just re-reading my last posts and realized I never told you gals I got a BFP the very next day, at 13DPO. I'm sorry!!! At the time I was sure I posted it here...

Goldfish, Lionchild, any updates? I sure hope some of you got your so desired BFP by now! Lots of baby :dust: ladies!


Spoiler
AFM, I'm 17 weeks preggo today. It's a boy and all is going well, thankfully. My due date is April 29th.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :)

I often think of you ladies here, love to see updates.


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats, zero!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: How are you feeling?


Nothing exciting to report here. DH and I have been NTNP since May. We got a BFP in July and had our second miscarriage at what would have been 10 weeks at the beginning of September. The baby stopped growing at 7.5 weeks. If we don't get pregnant again by January, I'm going to start Clomid in February. I'm getting impatient, and I'll be hitting the 2 year mark since we started trying. I'm trying to stay optimistic though. In the meantime, I've gotten myself into the best shape of my life :bodyb: and am just trying to stay happy with or without the BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## Goldfish

*ZP* that's amazing, congratulations! 
*Luna* I see you're a mum now, congrats!
*Lionchild* :hugs:

AFM, I had another failed IVF :( AF came early 4 days before my official testing date then got another AF the day after OTD. feels so unfair but not giving up - going to do IVF again in Jan.


----------



## BBWttc29

I've been considering asking my dr about Iui has anyone tried this


----------



## crystal8

BBWttc29 said:


> I've been considering asking my dr about Iui has anyone tried this

I have done 4 iuis. The last one with femara and injectables was successful. DH has mild male factor though.


----------



## luna_19

Yeah it is my understanding that here (Canada) iui is only done when there is a male issue but I see lots of american doctors doing them just to up the odds


----------



## crystal8

luna_19 said:


> Yeah it is my understanding that here (Canada) iui is only done when there is a male issue but I see lots of american doctors doing them just to up the odds

We were technically unexplained based on preliminary testing. However we found out as we did a semen analysis for each of the IUIs that we were actually dealing with mild male factor. So it could be at the specialist's discretion maybe? :shrug:


----------



## snowflakes120

BBWttc29 said:


> I've been considering asking my dr about Iui has anyone tried this

We conceived my son via IUI - we only had to do 1. We never really got any true explanations as to why we had issues TTC him - hubby had super swimmers so we assumed it was def something with me - I do have low progesterone though. We did Letrozole 2.5 on CD 3-7. Ovidrel shot and then IUI exactly 36 hours later. BFP! FX for you!


----------



## luna_19

Every time I see this thread pop up I hope it is with some good news from some of the original ladies here. Not sure if anyone still posts/reads here but thinking of my old cycle buddies especially veganlily and newbie :hugs: <3


----------



## zeropatience

luna, I feel the same way! I hope to get some updates someday...

BBWttc29: good luck and lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## BBWttc29

zeropatience said:


> luna, I feel the same way! I hope to get some updates someday...
> 
> BBWttc29: good luck and lots of baby dust to you!!

Thank you I have a appointment with my obgyn on the 22nd. So I can make sure I'm ovulating etc


----------



## luna_19

Congrats on your little boy zp! :)


----------

